# Something About Nothing..........#11



## macraven

_Homies.......

come one, come all....


time to move to the new place so start packing up.
come early and pick the best room and view in the new house!



Everyone is welcome to join us at anytime.
just jump in and start posting.


the thread is like Seinfeld, always Something About Nothing.





we only have one rule in the thread:
Play Nice




get to know other disers on the Dark Side. 
talk about your day in the park, your cat, yourself, your kids, your car repairs, favorite food, your trip plans, car insurance, weather, diet, laundry, job, parental units, neighbors, movies, tv show, etc............what ever is on your mind.

but lets not talk about snow.....


we just like to have fun and talk..

_


----------



## macraven

_it is now december 13, 2013 and we are open for business........




now lets see which homie will be the first to post in our new place._


----------



## schumigirl

Hey.......love my new room.....just perfect.........
Loving the new space you created mac........
Catch you all later.......off out shopping


----------



## schumigirl

Did you win mac......for who would be first to post???


----------



## tink1957

I made it to our new  home...the moving van was slow this morning due to the cold weather 

Hope all the homies make it in time. 

What's for breakfast?

Oh...and can I get a hot tub?


----------



## goofyfigment

Woohoo I made it!!!!

Also metro continuing with your reply I've looked by lake Mary but rent seems to be very high. I'm not too familiar with other nearby cities do you have any suggestions where I should venture towards ( yes I have a love hate relationship with I4).  Any guidance you have would be greatly appreciated.

 Woke up and its in the teens and they are calling for more ice this weekend, oh the fun!

Hope everyone enjoys their Friday!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

This is so comfy Mac!  Thanks for the nice view.  The sun is rising and I am enjoying a nice cup of tea.

It is Friday!  Thankfully the week is almost over.  Storm to make Saturday messy, but that's ok, as I will be doing laundry and some packing, and present wrapping.

Hope all have a great week-end!


----------



## Bluer101

Good thing I check in while at Universal. I need to claim my room. I know you will hold it though. Welcome everyone, Mac really knows how to decorate and pick them out.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I knew place!!

*stretches out in the attic*

Woop!


My Ugly Christmas Sweater party is tomorrow. I'm excited.


----------



## keishashadow

Marci is MIA wonder how she's doing?

looks like I have the roll-away again

good Friday the 13th to all

i'm thrilled to report I made an executive decision and am bolting from the Nick hotel next month.  Color us happy and FOTL in a Portofino parlour suite

jik u guys missed it there are reports of a new batch of pincodes being released 50 - 40% off...I need to go dig thru email accounts


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Marci is MIA wonder how she's doing?  looks like I have the roll-away again  good Friday the 13th to all  i'm thrilled to report I made an executive decision and am bolting from the Nick hotel next month.  Color us happy and FOTL in a Portofino parlour suite  jik u guys missed it there are reports of a new batch of pincodes being released 50 - 40% off...I need to go dig thru email accounts



Mac told us you guys were going to be at the parks Sat, is that your plan still?  We are booking for that weekend to, just Sat night so 2 days.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Did you win mac......for who would be first to post???



_and the winner is.................
*SCHUMIGIRL* 




i was betting on her as she is hours ahead of us and figured she would hit the thread first now that she is unemployed........



i had to time the opening of the house on Friday December 13th.
reminds of me a holy day, hhn
_


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, where is *my* cheese danish...........?_


----------



## macraven

_sorry Kogo, you can't keep the horse in the attic with youse..._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Bluer, where is my cheese danish...........?


  I tried to smuggle one out if club.

Right now DW is eating chicken and waffles. She keeps bugging us since you had it on HHN.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Mac told us you guys were going to be at the parks Sat, is that your plan still? We are booking for that weekend to, just Sat night so 2 days.


 
yep, sending a pm

wonder if Todd will be in the parks that day?  1/11 btw

kogo we have just got to see those party pics!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

awww why not!!!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

keishashadow said:


> kogo we have just got to see those party pics!



I promise they will be posted!! I'm very excited.


----------



## schumigirl

I thought you might have guessed me mac...........

We were out late last night at a lovely hotel for one of the our Christmas nights out with friends......got in at around 2am......we knew we would sleep late.......well we tried to........blooming Jehovah's Witnesses woke us up banging on the door at 9am 

Don't think they'll knock on our door again anytime soon.......they got me instead of normally placid DH! I was not rude.......just very honest.

I did answer the door to them once wearing my HHN flashing devil horns.....lol look on their face was funny 


Anyway...........got some cooking ahead of me today and tomorrow......don't need to go out all weekend which is good as weekend shopping this near Christmas is not fun at all.......bad enough during the week!

Have a great weekend everyone...whatever you're doing


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Also metro continuing with your reply I've looked by lake Mary but rent seems to be very high. I'm not too familiar with other nearby cities do you have any suggestions where I should venture towards ( yes I have a love hate relationship with I4).  Any guidance you have would be greatly appreciated.


 You may want to check out Altamonte Springs, Longwood or Casselberry. All are a reasonable distance from Lake Mary and 17-92 would be an alternate route to I-4. Winter Park is a little further away but doable...I would imagine their rents are high too. In fact...rents have been going up over the past year or so throughout the area. 



keishashadow said:


> wonder if Todd will be in the parks that day?  1/11 btw


 I could be.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> You may want to check out Altamonte Springs, Longwood or Casselberry. All are a reasonable distance from Lake Mary and 17-92 would be an alternate route to I-4. Winter Park is a little further away but doable...I would imagine their rents are high too. In fact...rents have been going up over the past year or so throughout the area.



Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Here Mac just for you.....Cheese Danish


----------



## schumigirl

Got a lot of cooking, baking and freezing done today.........my friend popped in with some gifts as they are the ones off to Orlando on the 16th.....last minute deal.

They are staying offsite but plan to spend most of their time at Disney, on site at Universal for couple of nights and the beach over Christmas.

They are so worried about all this FP stuff........I didn't know what to tell her.

Just hope they have a great trip all the same. They have been to Orlando loads of times so they know how busy it will be and things like that, but this trip is going to be a bit of the unknown with the FP mess!



Anyhoo, Saturday night...........just ordered Chinese takeout.........should be here shortly.......wild outside..........planning to watch Home Alone 2 tonight or Scrooged with Bill Murray


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I could be.


 


Hey, to Mrs Bluer (MrsB)

carole - I get the Mormons & the JW, they were coming every week for years, I appreciate where they're coming from but they just can't seem to take a polite "no" for an answer.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Checking in ...


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Checking in ...



_snow again, eh.....
so that's why you are late for the new house.


i'll send a moving van to haul your belongings over to the new joint we now have.

besides Kogo's horse, we will have dogs and more cats here._


----------



## goofyfigment

Ok I'm sick of shoveling!!!!  Whatever happened to the neighborhood kids going around asking if you needed your sidewalks shoveled and you giving them a couple bucks.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

macraven said:


> _snow again, eh.....
> so that's why you are late for the new house.
> 
> 
> i'll send a moving van to haul your belongings over to the new joint we now have.
> 
> besides Kogo's horse, we will have dogs and more cats here._





goofyfigment said:


> Ok I'm sick of shoveling!!!!  Whatever happened to the neighborhood kids going around asking if you needed your sidewalks shoveled and you giving them a couple bucks.


We've received about 70% of the snowfall for the entire season already over the past month and a half ...


----------



## Lynne G

4 inches of snow, and now sleet and ice.  Fun night.

Pooh, yeah, I think we have more snow this past week than we had a whole winter season these past couple of years.   It is going to be a long winter.

Shumi, yumm, Chinese food.  One of our favorite take outs. 

Kogo, where are those great sweaters?  

Metro, I see it is saying in the 70's this week.  Hoping for a trend for even warmer.  We will be arriving on Wednesday night.  I am going to try the place you mentioned.  We want to eat off the beaten path as much as we can.  We will have a car.

So, here's to another week end of snow!


----------



## donaldduck352

Bluer101 said:


> Right now DW is eating chicken and waffles. She keeps bugging us since you had it on HHN.



*I never had that till HHN myself and it is the bomb!!!

As usual I'm late to the new house party,I guess I'll take the spare room as long as I get the big chair during Sunday football!!*


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

It looks like we're gonna have a hot Christmas down here this year... it's going to be in the 80's the days leading up to that day. It really is upsetting. It doesn't even feel like the holidays this year... ugh, I'm miserable  

I am honestly truly jealous of anyone who is getting snow right now. I can't even listen to Christmas music. This weather is making me want to move! This has been the hottest season I can remember. /vent


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> It looks like we're gonna have a hot Christmas down here this year... it's going to be in the 80's the days leading up to that day. It really is upsetting. It doesn't even feel like the holidays this year... ugh, I'm miserable
> 
> I am honestly truly jealous of anyone who is getting snow right now. I can't even listen to Christmas music. This weather is making me want to move! This has been the hottest season I can remember. /vent





_come north one year and spend a couple of weeks with -20 wind chill, iced roads, lots of snow and no sunshine.

kind of like sitting in the bathtub that is filled with ice cubes.


you will end up worshipping the sun.


anyhoo miss sunshine, hope it does cool down for you so you can enjoy winter more. i just don't want it to cool down to cold weather until after my january trip_


----------



## macraven

_thing it is time for BonLee to start showing the dogsled pictures.........and around her neighborhood.

she gets really cold weather for a long time period._


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *I never had that till HHN myself and it is the bomb!!!
> 
> As usual I'm late to the new house party,I guess I'll take the spare room as long as I get the big chair during Sunday football!!*



_if you watch all the Bears games, i'll throw in the big screen tv......and a bar._


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Ok I'm sick of shoveling!!!!  Whatever happened to the neighborhood kids going around asking if you needed your sidewalks shoveled and you giving them a couple bucks.



_i think that kids now charge $10 an hour......_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> i think that kids now charge $10 an hour......



I couldn't find one anywhere. I shoveled the driveway and street spot 3 times tonite, its still coming down supposed to change to ice over night, oh what fun.

I am blaming the NFL for this. I'm a little under 2 hours from the meadowlands and honestly believe if the NFL did not agree to have the super bowl there this year the snow would have missed us again like it did last year. Oh well by the end of January this will all be a memory


----------



## macraven

_we still get a lot of snow in february.
jan and feb are our coldest and snowiest months.


but look ahead to the future, this will be your last winter and snow..._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - I get the Mormons & the JW, they were coming every week for years, I appreciate where they're coming from but they just can't seem to take a polite "no" for an answer.



Every week  crikey that would drive me nuts.......politeness would be right out the window with them. Bet they wouldn't like us knocking on their door every week!



macraven said:


> _thing it is time for BonLee to start showing the dogsled pictures.........and around her neighborhood.
> 
> she gets really cold weather for a long time period._



 

Bonny always has the best pictures.........only seen one this year I think........


We are having exceptionally mild weather too.........it is hard to get into the Christmassy feeling when it's like this.......but .........I hate the snow that gets disruptive when you have to go driving and get around.

A nice dusting on Xmas eve then gone after a couple of days. 

January and February are usually our worst months too for cold, snow and ice........horrible months for weather!


Just put a chicken in the crock pot for tonight..........a few hours from now the smell will be delicious.

We were supposed to be getting a new fridge freezer for the garage delivered today......we need the extra storage.......but they cancelled and now not coming till Wednesday........so annoying. 

Still...............10 more sleeps till Christmas


----------



## kittengal13

Wooooo fresh new SAN


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Hey, to Mrs Bluer (MrsB)  carole - I get the Mormons & the JW, they were coming every week for years, I appreciate where they're coming from but they just can't seem to take a polite "no" for an answer.



Hello. See you soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Do I get to say: _ I told you so!_  re the chicken waffles? lol  I had I once during trip in October and tried the pizza there, it was good too.  Surprised since most park pizza stinks (Louie's is an exception).

We passed on tix to the Steelers game tonight, my 2 oldest DSs will enjoying 20 degree weather with windchills in the teens.  I'm sure they will find the appropriate anti-freeze to keep them warm while tailgating.

Have a bad feeling it's going to be a brutal winter here.  Normally, it's just starting to get cold and we're excited to get the 1st snow for Christmas.  I'm done with snow at this point, send it to those who want it. off shoveling detail here since I injured myself last go-around, almost worth it.

Anybody here ever brew their own beer?  Made our first batch yesterday, now we're scrambling to find a spot in our house that is between 72 and 86 degrees to keep it warm.  When I find the spot, may plant myself there too.  Found the mr beer box in Xmas decorations, bought it last year for the mr and it got packed away in the hustle.

Anybody ready for Christmas yet?  i'm determined to tackle wrapping remaining presents today since I haven't started to bake yet eeeeeek


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Anybody ready for Christmas yet?  i'm determined to tackle wrapping remaining presents today since I haven't started to bake yet eeeeeek



I`ll be ready by Saturday......this is the latest I have ever been getting organised.......I don`t like it.

Don`t have much to get really.........I just hate shopping when it`s already crowded.

I haven`t wrapped one single thing yet that I do have either 


Just had to cut my trip report day I was writing short as I had photobucket open on another window.....when it came up big red writing it was an unsafe website!!!!!! Had to shut it down.........so just copied and pasted what I had and posted but hope I can get back into it.......

I do have all my pictures on disc, computer and backed up but using PB is the easiest way for me to put them on a trip report.....and the only way I know to do it  

Why does this happen when they are both out


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Do I get to say: _ I told you so!_  re the chicken waffles? lol  I had I once during trip in October and tried the pizza there, it was good too.  Surprised since most park pizza stinks (Louie's is an exception).
> 
> 
> Have a bad feeling it's going to be a brutal winter here.  Normally, it's just starting to get cold and we're excited to get the 1st snow for Christmas.  I'm done with snow at this point, send it to those who want it. off shoveling detail here since I injured myself last go-around, almost worth it.
> 
> Anybody here ever brew their own beer?  Made our first batch yesterday, now we're scrambling to find a spot in our house that is between 72 and 86 degrees to keep it warm.  When I find the spot, may plant myself there too.  Found the mr beer box in Xmas decorations, bought it last year for the mr and it got packed away in the hustle.
> 
> Anybody ready for Christmas yet?  i'm determined to tackle wrapping remaining presents today since I haven't started to bake yet eeeeeek



_chicken waffles are the bestest!!

lucky ducky.
we had a spitting of snow end of october and november brought too much.
just at the half way point in december and i'm sick of it.
will be a long cold snowy season for many peeps.
read about how the east coast has it bad.
see your area is not much better.


i have two hugh containors that i am holding for my brother to come pick up.
it's what he made his beer in.

if he doesn't come and pick it up next year, they are yours....

christmas and ready in the same sentence?
i wait until the end to shop.
shopping obviously is not my thing.

another cold day here for me and i need to hit the grocery store today.
just waiting until i can't put it off anymore.

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I`ll be ready by Saturday......this is the latest I have ever been getting organised.......I don`t like it.
> 
> Don`t have much to get really.........I just hate shopping when it`s already crowded.
> 
> I haven`t wrapped one single thing yet that I do have either



_no worries, you have plenty of time.._


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, I see it is saying in the 70's this week.  Hoping for a trend for even warmer.  We will be arriving on Wednesday night.  I am going to try the place you mentioned.  We want to eat off the beaten path as much as we can.  We will have a car.


----------



## Bluer101

Think its dead in US today?


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Think its dead in US today?



_i love going when it is that way!_


----------



## kittengal13

Bluer101 said:


> Think its dead in US today?



Ohhhh how I would love to be there right now!


----------



## tink1957

Wish we were all there today... what fun that would be.

Sister-in-law brought all kinds of baked goodies to our house today....rum cake, sweet potato pie and cookies apparently she hasn't heard that I am on a diet...scratch that...I was on a diet Man that cake was good.

I spent yesterday cleaning and decorating for Christmas.  I still need to wrap presents...maybe tomorrow after I get out of my sugar coma.

We went to see The Hobbit this afternoon... it was pretty good but it ended on a cliffhanger...people in the theatre were shouting..."what that was it?" 

Janet... let me know when that beer is ready... I may have to visit

Kogo...where are the sweater pics?  We need to see

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## Bluer101

Well back home for now. Next trip in a little over 3 weeks. Picking up pizza now with wings. 

After US we went to IOA and it was busier but not bad at all. Waits were all less than 20 minutes and most were 5-10. We walked right on Mummy and the only ones on the cart and line. Transformers was the same way. RRR was walk on too.


----------



## marciemi

Did someone say Ugly Christmas Sweater Day at work?  





Janet, your card went out yesterday - hopefully Mac got hers already.  I ran out so had to do an emergency rush for more at Walgreens.  Got yours on Friday though Janet, thanks!  

All is well here in Indy.  (You guys do remember we're in Indy?).  Two weekends of snow though and I'm beginning to think we're back in Green Bay or something!

Something I thought you might enjoy - as I was wrapping Christmas presents with my guys, I realized that we've used the same wrapping paper ("Santa paper" back in the day - now used for most everything) that my folks got us a HUGE roll of back in 1996.  So I scanned in and compiled all the pics with the paper in them to make an album for my parents.  Somehow we haven't taken any pics in the last 5 years or so, although I got a couple with my cats this year, one of them so you can see how much is still left of the roll.  I'll get a few pics with the boys with presents and the roll when they get home for break later this week.

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/marciemi/library/Xmas Wrapping Paper 1996-2013

Hope all is well!  No Disney/Uni trips planned any time in the near future which is why I haven't been here much, but my husband threw his name in the hat to relocate to the new Amazon facility outside Tampa when it opens next year.  Not much chance of it happening since everyone wants Florida, but wouldn't that be awesome?  

And fine, just move without telling me.  See if I care.


----------



## Micday

Wow

New home and I didn't have to pack, count me in!!!  

We leave THIS Thursday, I'm so excited.  I watched some HP while wrapping presents, made wrapping not so painful. 

We had our family Christmas yesterday.  We will be traveling during Christmas, but Santa will still come for his three "special" presents.  Our daughter was very happy with her presents. 

Can I wish for very small crowds Christmas week??  Hmmm, I girl can dream.


----------



## keishashadow

hey marci - good luck with the TPA relocate!  nice to see you in that ahem seasonal sweater



macraven said:


> _no worries, you have plenty of time.._


 
so sez the chick who has Xmas eve shopping down pat  Took me better part of two days but nearly everything is wrapped.  Then bad dog decided to un-wrap a pile I left on the floor.  least she didn't eat the contents.  decided i'm not done shopping.  looked at the various piles of presents and decided, just one more....here & there

lol re being the holder of beer stuff.  our baby is in a Rubbermaid container, wrapped in a fleecy blankie near the heating source in LR on fireplace hearth, tacky as it gets.  was revealed it needs at least two weeks, not being moved...now it'll be in all the Xmas pics.  color me red -neck.


Bluer101 said:


> Think its dead in US today?


 
ummm, it looks rather sinister empty


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Holy icicles, Batman! It's cold out there!! *shivers*

So my party turned out well. A few people couldn't come because the weather sucked and they lived over an hour away. However, here is a photo of my ugly Christmas sweater and apron. 






And here is a group shot. Not everyone is in it. But the important ones are. 





Just a week and a half left of work.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha!!    Loving all the pictures of the "ugly" sweaters and apron.  That's the fun of the holidays.

Keisha, our friends make beer all the time, and have an annual Octoberfest featuring it.  I like some flavors better than others, as beer is not my favorite drink.

We're leaving Wednesday, and I still have packing and wraping to do.  And yes, I have to leave some presents very high up, as my dog can rip open a package if it smells food or thinks it's something of interest.  


More snow to come tonight and into tomorrow morning.  I think that's the most snow we've had in a 2 week span.  It seems to be snow every few days.  Not the normal winter we've had the past couple of years.  The high today is 30 degrees.  Not even freezing temp yet.  And with the wind, a temp feel of in the teens.  At least the sun is out.  It doesn't take the cold away though.  


Happy Monday y'all!


----------



## macraven

_i am counting noses and see we still have missing homies at the new place.


hope they find us soon.



i did leave a popcorn trail so the lost could find their way here.
maybe the ducks ate the popcorn?_


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo.......love the jumper 

Lynn......you leave tomorrow.......  you'll have a blast!




Not a complaint........but..............

This is the least Christmassy Christmas weather ever!!!  It's 51 today and almost warm? Brilliant sunshine.............

I will regret saying this I'm sure......especially come January and February! 
But...............it's not the same listening to Christmas music in the car with sunglasses on  

Went to a shopping mall yesterday......nearly finished now........but we got stopped by so many people asking for surveys/questions........I told everyone who asked me that my name was Anastasia Beaverhausen........Will and Grace fans will know her..........I wish that was my username..........I love it!!

Same when unsolicited calls come through........"Anastasia Beaverhausen"  .............simple things amuse me at times 

Will have to think about wrapping everything now


----------



## Bluer101

Quick flyby as we have been busy since the trip. Back to work and grind. 25 days till we leave again, woohoo.


----------



## kittengal13

schumigirl said:


> Went to a shopping mall yesterday......nearly finished now........but we got stopped by so many people asking for surveys/questions........I told everyone who asked me that my name was Anastasia Beaverhausen........Will and Grace fans will know her..........I wish that was my username..........I love it!!
> 
> Same when unsolicited calls come through........"Anastasia Beaverhausen"  .............simple things amuse me at times



Tooooo funny   My family and I try to come up with creative and hilarious names each time we ride E.T. at US.. so childish yet never gets old


----------



## keishashadow

kogo u get bonus points for the apron!

 busy day yesterday, I got blonde and lost a cap (blonde moment?) probably should make a batch of cookies for the dentist's office when I drive by tomorrow.


----------



## buckeev

KNOCK! KNOCK! 
Sorry I'm late to the house warming party! 
Been frantically trying to get my ducks lined up for the big trip. Good grief! I am SO behind with packing...(how many phone chargers will they let ya carry on before TSA breaks out the cavity search teams?)  
No snow here on Galveston Bay, but it has been a bit nippy.

ONE WEEK TO GO!


----------



## Bluer101

kittengal13 said:


> Tooooo funny   My family and I try to come up with creative and hilarious names each time we ride E.T. at US.. so childish yet never gets old



We do the same thing on ET. I used to have a phrase with 3 people but they now block it. ET will not say the phrase if its collected right. 

Now this past weekend it allowed 2 of the names in the phrase.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> KNOCK! KNOCK!
> Sorry I'm late to the house warming party!
> Been frantically trying to get my ducks lined up for the big trip. Good grief! I am SO behind with packing...(how many phone chargers will they let ya carry on before TSA breaks out the cavity search teams?)
> No snow here on Galveston Bay, but it has been a bit nippy.
> 
> ONE WEEK TO GO!



A week  

You must be so excited.......looking forward to hearing about your trip 


Is it quite sad I'm excited about getting an extra fridge freezer tomorrow  

I suppose it is really


----------



## ky07

Me and DW has been going to the dark side by ourselves since 2009 and couldn't get our 2 DS's to go with us and now oldest DS wants us all to go for a family vacation to the dark side this coming year.
Don't know whether it's just cause he misses us all together or now he is old enough to drink adult drinks lol


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Me and DW has been going to the dark side by ourselves since 2009 and couldn't get our 2 DS's to go with us and now oldest DS wants us all to go for a family vacation to the dark side this coming year.
> Don't know whether it's just cause he misses us all together or now he is old enough to drink adult drinks lol



Lol.........least he's coming with you regardless of reasons...........we love the fact our DS still wants to come with us...........

There will come a time he won't want to......so we make the most of it while we can 

When's your next trip due?


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........least he's coming with you regardless of reasons...........we love the fact our DS still wants to come with us...........  There will come a time he won't want to......so we make the most of it while we can   When's your next trip due?


In order for us to go I have to do a lot of penny pinching but I am shooting for late July or first week of August but it all depends upon if DW job will let her off during that time
But seriously me and DW love the fact our DS's want to go with us again


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> We do the same thing on ET. I used to have a phrase with 3 people but they now block it. ET will not say the phrase if its collected right.
> 
> Now this past weekend it allowed 2 of the names in the phrase.



 a mystery!

 DH & I are our alter egos...Boris & Natasha


----------



## kittengal13

keishashadow said:


> a mystery!
> 
> DH & I are our alter egos...Boris & Natasha



Love it!!!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Got my start date for the new job today. I start January 13, hopefully I find an apartment by then


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Got my start date for the new job today. I start January 13, hopefully I find an apartment by then


 Congrats! Have you narrowed the search area down?


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> But seriously me and DW love the fact our DS's want to go with us again



   I'm with you on that!




keishashadow said:


> DH & I are our alter egos...Boris & Natasha



I think we must be the only boring people in the world who gives our real names in ET 




Just out of the hairdresser........got my Christmas cut.........didn't realise how long it had got till she chopped some off!

Pleased with myself this morning.........got mum and I our Tickets to see Wicked again in May ordered today 

I loved the show so much I knew I wanted to see it again next time we were in New York...........can't wait! If we have a spare night we'd like to catch Mamma Mia.........but as long as we see Wicked we'll be happy 

Happy Wednesday........7 more sleeps till Christmas


----------



## Lynne G

goofyfigment said:


> Got my start date for the new job today. I start January 13, hopefully I find an apartment by then



Woot!  I know, you just wanted to leave the cold PA winter.

I am so tired of scraping ice off my car windows, had to again this morning.  Morning dog walk temperature?  23 degrees, with a wind chill in the teens, again, another low temp morning.  The setting moon was awesome to see in the morning sky though.   We'll have mostly a sunny, cold day. 

Oh my, 7 days to Christmas!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Just out of the hairdresser........got my Christmas cut.........didn't realise how long it had got till she chopped some off!


 You mean you cut all that lush hair?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

I'm sure it looks nice.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> a mystery!  DH & I are our alter egos...Boris & Natasha





  seymour harry dick


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro no I haven't narrowed it down, im having a hard time getting call backs. Worse case I'll have to live in a hotel for a couple days.

 Lynn yes need to get out of pa I woke up and it was 15 way too cold and I've had enough snow for the year lol


----------



## keishashadow

so excited!  weatherman says it'll be hitting 60 degrees here this weekend.  Just hope it melts the several inches of ice covered w/snow we have.



kittengal13 said:


> Love it!!!!!





schumigirl said:


> I think we must be the only boring people in the world who gives our real names in ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of the hairdresser........got my Christmas cut.........didn't realise how long it had got till she chopped some off!
> 
> Pleased with myself this morning.........got mum and I our Tickets to see Wicked again in May ordered today
> 
> I loved the show so much I knew I wanted to see it again next time we were in New York...........can't wait! If we have a spare night we'd like to catch Mamma Mia.........but as long as we see Wicked we'll be happy
> 
> Happy Wednesday........7 more sleeps till Christmas



 those are our real names, had to change them when we went into the witness protection program 

 don't you love the 'lift' u get from going to the salon? 

 nice choice for a show.  not sure if u get the ABC program 'Once upon a time' there but finally got caught up on the season and so surprised to see a wicked tie in for when they start again.  We are eagerly awaiting the Dr Who Xmas show too.


Bluer101 said:


> seymour harry dick



I moonlighted as bartender for many years.  Would dread working the sunday night shift during the simpsons' show airing.  every time bart pulled one on Moe, the phone would start ringing off the hook by little pranksters.  I took great delight in saying_ 'whoever' just left, sorry'_


----------



## goofyfigment

So I think I made progress in the apartment search. I found what appears to be a nice 2 bedroom apartment in lake Mary. Have to call them tomorrow but its in my price range and location is perfect.


----------



## macraven

_great news!

sounds like things will fall into place for you 


the difficult part of moving into a new area far from where you are, is moving.
and locating a place to stay....


_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> great news!
> 
> sounds like things will fall into place for you
> 
> the difficult part of moving into a new area far from where you are, is moving.
> and locating a place to stay....



Exactly and I have to do it very quickly because in order to transfer my insurance agent license I need an address lol


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> So I think I made progress in the apartment search. I found what appears to be a nice 2 bedroom apartment in lake Mary. Have to call them tomorrow but its in my price range and location is perfect.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> You mean you cut all that lush hair?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I'm sure it looks nice.



Lol..........thanks I like it.....still on my shoulders so not too short 



Bluer101 said:


> seymour harry dick







keishashadow said:


> those are our real names, had to change them when we went into the witness protection program
> 
> don't you love the 'lift' u get from going to the salon?
> 
> nice choice for a show.  not sure if u get the ABC program 'Once upon a time' there but finally got caught up on the season and so surprised to see a wicked tie in for when they start again.  We are eagerly awaiting the Dr Who Xmas show too.



Lol......love Boris......it has a real ring to it 

Never heard of that show will look out for it though...........but I do have 2 in my house eagerly awaiting Dr Who..........not me though, I'm not a fan .....although I do like a lot of things Peter Capaldi who will be the new Doc has been in........so may watch just out of curiosity......or because there will be nothing else on worth watching 




goofyfigment said:


> So I think I made progress in the apartment search. I found what appears to be a nice 2 bedroom apartment in lake Mary. Have to call them tomorrow but its in my price range and location is perfect.



Oh good luck with today.......hope you get it.......lots of mummy dust coming your way 



It feels Christmassy now........fffffrrreeezing today and so dull.......looked like snow but didn't happen. I should be careful what I wish for 

Finished Christmas shopping ..........tomorrow and Monday are our 2 main grocery shop days........get the fresh and dairy stuff Monday and the rest of the stuff for Boxing Day..........not fun as the shops are just full of stressed people 

I "must" do something about wrapping things now


----------



## kittengal13

Went to see Frozen last night.... WOW!!!! I bought the soundtrack on the way home


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Good luck Goofy....hope you get the place and it feels like home...I'm so jealous as I always wanted to relocate to FL...maybe when I win the lottery.

Carole...I bet your hair looks cute...congrats on getting all your shopping done...I still haven't wrapped all the gifts...maybe this weekend

Crazy weather again this week....lows in the 20s early in the week and  expecting  highs in the 70s this weekend with bad storms on Sunday... not Christmasy at all

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> Exactly and I have to do it very quickly because in order to transfer my insurance agent license I need an address lol



 good for you!  isn't it nice when things fall  into place?


----------



## goofyfigment

Just waiting for the apartment complex to run whatever checks they run and hopefully ill have a move in date. They just pushed my start date back a week so that helps


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  Just a quick drop in before I head down to the motherland tomorrow.  Two weeks of Orlando!

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## macraven

_kfish, looks like i will be missing you at the motherland by a day.


i know youse all will have fun there during the holiday period.


bring back pictures of our baby for us!

we need to see which one of us homies he looks like.

_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Good luck Goofy!!

Extremely jealous of Kstarfish. 

I'm sick. Called in sick yesterday and should have today but didn't. This is what I get for kissing sick boys. Worth perhaps, but ugh. The cough is horrible and I'd like to kick this before Christmas.


----------



## keishashadow

Kogo Shuko said:


> Good luck Goofy!!
> 
> Extremely jealous of Kstarfish.
> 
> I'm sick. Called in sick yesterday and should have today but didn't. This is what I get for kissing sick boys. Worth perhaps, but ugh. The cough is horrible and I'd like to kick this before Christmas.


 
 the mother in me is laughing.  

 we've all been there, some things are worth a cold  feel better soon.


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  Just a quick drop in before I head down to the motherland tomorrow.  Two weeks of Orlando!
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!



Have a great trip Kfish.........I second mac.......looking forward to seeing pics of the littlie 



Kogo Shuko said:


> I'm sick. Called in sick yesterday and should have today but didn't. This is what I get for kissing sick boys. Worth perhaps, but ugh. The cough is horrible and I'd like to kick this before Christmas.



Awww.....Kogo.......feel better soon........horrible being sick anytime but at Christmas.....ugh!! 


Well me and my big mouth...........it's bloomin Christmassy feeling now over here.......no snow yet but it's freezing!! Got all my grocery shopping done......cupboards and fridge freezers are bursting at the seams.......

But I got half my presents wrapped today and will finish them tomorrow  it was that or the ironing this afternoon........wrapping won 

Did get some really good news today though........DS work placement is being pushed back till the end of his 3rd year at University instead of next year........so he can come with us next September  we are so glad we took a chance and booked his flight just in case 

Happy Friday


----------



## macraven

_awesome news Carole.!_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_happy friday to youse too Mrs Bluer!!

haven't been online much the past few days.
kind of tied up with parental unit and some responsibilies.

leaving now to take family member to doctor.
should be home around 4, but have to leave then for milwaukee.
son's financee doing a pinning ceremony for her RN degree.

i'll be lucky if i get home by midnight.

predictions for milwaukee are lots of snow starting early morning.
and you know that will end up eventually where i live..........


i need to start my christmas shopping and possible thinking of doing cards this coming tuesday.
wish me luck i don't get snowed in.

if i do, iou's will work out fine here....

shoot.
i leave in 13 days.
need to start thinking of that really soon......._


----------



## tink1957

Great news about Kyle, Carole!  Now we can all meet up  again next year... except for Trey who has to work.

Feel better soon Kogo...there are worse ways to get sick

Happy Friday back at cha mrs

I finally got my tree up today...better late than never.  Now to get those presents wrapped

mac....you sure have a full agenda for the next few weeks... when will you sleep?


----------



## keishashadow

Saturdaybefore Christmas i.e. crunch time

 the mr is laid off for a week, glad to have him home, he likes to help make cookies.  We need to lug our new mattress topper upstairs today.  Bought to try to revitalize our lumpy pillow top mattress.  Got high reviews but didn't know anybody who had one.  Came yesterday in big box - consisting of the supposed 'cool all night cover' that goes over the topper and mattress & the actual memory foam, which came shrink wrapped.  Took some doing to unroll it and lay it down flat on floor.  Directions said it'd be good to go by morning...wahla!  I thought for sure I'd be hauling it back to JCPenny today.  

 Besides hoping for good health and happiness to all for the season,all I want for Christmas is a good nights' sleep!

 We're certainly off to a good start for the group!   Carole if the tix is bought he 'has' to go, GoofyF has some extra time to settle into new digs & KFish is off to Orlando with the guppie

 mac congrats to future DIL, what a smrt cookie!  Nice of you to make the trek in such inclement weather.  figure ur likely an expert musher, did u make it home in good time?


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.........hope you had a nice evening.........well done to future DiL 

Vicki.......well done on getting the tree up.......are the presents wrapped yet? Do we have a "pleased with myself" smiley...........I'm all done now  

Janet.........hope you got a good nights sleep.........I love our mattress.......got it 2 years ago and it's the best mattress we ever had.......so my Xmas wish for you is.......a great sleep 


Spent all day yesterday cooking, baking, cleaning and I can now say I'm ready for Christmas 

Got some last minute fresh shopping tomorrow and make meringues on Tuesday and that's it. Glad I don't have to do major shopping now as it's freezing out and everywhere is just mobbed. 

3 more sleeps


----------



## buckeev

Good Grief! 50 POUNDS?! Come on SWA...how in the WORLD am I supposed to pack EVERYTHING I OWN in a suitcase and keep under the 50 pound limit?!

(The kitchen sink ALONE weighs more than that!) 

As many of y'all say...TWO more sleeps...(very SHORT sleep)...and we're wheels up to Orlando!


----------



## macraven

_on SW you can have 2 checked luggages per person.
and a carry on for no additional fees.

have a great vacation!




i'm so behind here.
i'll try to play catsup later this week.



i'm already sick of the snow and cold weather.....
gonna dream of sunshine and warm weather tonight._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _on SW you can have 2 checked luggages per person.
> and a carry on for no additional fees.
> 
> have a great vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm so behind here.
> i'll try to play catsup later this week.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm already sick of the snow and cold weather.....
> gonna dream of sunshine and warm weather tonight._


 
 mmmm catsup 

 cringed seeing the green bay weather during game yesterday, I could feel the cold coming thru the TV. it was nearly 70 degrees yesterday here, in the 20's today lol.

 SWA's CEO made some 'ala carte' comments as to changes coming to free luggage policy.  No changes are forecast by the experts until after the full AirTran/SWA integration which is very optimistically set for the end of 2014...check those two bags while you can

 I check one bag pp & lug a carryon and a 'personal item', which I stow under the seat in front of me.  Bigger area than you think, I use a VB weekender @ 18 ½" x 12 ½" x 8"  & their lg duffel (not excessively packed) goes in the hatch.

 zzzzzzzzzzzand bonus points for it curtailing the mr's flopping around all night

 Need to go back out today in the fray.  Either I managed to lose my two nephews' gift cards in the wrapping process or somebody else on my list is getting bonus gifts inside their presents.

 Have a good week guys.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> i'm already sick of the snow and cold weather.....
> gonna dream of sunshine and warm weather tonight._



Won`t be long till you`re in warmer climes.......I`m very jealous 



keishashadow said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzand bonus points for it curtailing the mr's flopping around all night
> 
> Have a good week guys.



lol.......had to read the first bit twice........I read it wrong  Glad you had a good nights sleep 

hope you have a great week too 


Weather is just awful here......blowing a hoolie outside.......freezing cold too, sleety but no snow thankfully. Gales have to get worse tomorrow and it`s so dark!!

Still, we`re all sorted....no need to go out till Friday if we don`t want to.......only have 12 coming Boxing Day now........I`m kind of glad cause the ones who have cancelled were planning on staying over.....so no extra beds to make up now or rooms to get ready 

Nipped out this morning for a couple of fresh bits to the supermarket and it`s just crazy..........glad I didn`t have a full shop to get.........anything I don`t have now.....we will do without


----------



## schumigirl

Meant to say..........not loving AHS these past few episodes.........last one we saw was ok.......but hope it gets better.

We have episode 9 tomorrow night to see..........be interesting to see what they do with the parcel that was left on the doorstep last episode......that was quite funny.

Just a bit disappointed I don`t really care what happens to some of them unlike the previous two series.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Meant to say..........not loving AHS these past few episodes.........last one we saw was ok.......but hope it gets better.
> 
> We have episode 9 tomorrow night to see..........be interesting to see what they do with the parcel that was left on the doorstep last episode......that was quite funny.
> 
> Just a bit disappointed I don`t really care what happens to some of them unlike the previous two series.


 Yeah...I'm with you there. After a strong few opening episodes, it's really stalled for me. It won't be on here again until January 9th so its a two week break. 

Good thing Kyle will be here again next fall.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

AGH!

It snowed and ice rained ALL WEEKEND long. Which wasn't so bad during the weekend, as I simply just worked on a jigsaw puzzle and watched movies and got over my cold, but now I need to excavate my car!

I thought I'd just do that today then go inside, but now I'm heading across town to see the person who gave me my cold. I'd grumble, but you know it wouldn't be real grumbling. lol

I work tomorrow, but everyone goes home at noon anyway. So I'll pack my car up tomorrow afternoon and head down to my hometown to spend 3 days with my parents. 

Christmastime is coming, folks! Woop!!

Enjoy the WARM WEATHER to those heading out soon. *jealous*


----------



## emkamartin

please disregard just trying to get posts so i can pm


----------



## macraven

emkamartin said:


> please disregard just trying to get posts so i can pm



_that's okay.
at least you stopped by to see the darkside chatter .......


you are  to come back here and play if you want.._


----------



## goofyfigment

So I've been told I'm crazy. I'm moving a week early so I have to do the parks before I start working again.  Figured you guys would understand


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> So I've been told I'm crazy. I'm moving a week early so I have to do the parks before I start working again. *Figured you guys would understand*



 I'd expect nothing less

 I speak fluent "homie" but I had to look up carole's:  blowing a hoolie.  Can't wait to spring the phrase upon somebody hehe

 In attempt to replace the missing gift cards went to SAMs club today.  No sooner got out of my car and walking up aisle to store when a hunk of junk driven by older dude roared out of nowhere past me window down, music blaring.

 something told me to stop & turn around.  I watched the dude try to pull into spot next to me.  I just knew he was going to hit my relatively new car before it happened nothing like that sound of metal on metal.

 it's an easy fix, car is drive-able, idiot is lucky he didn't run over somebody in such busy holiday crowd


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> So I've been told I'm crazy. I'm moving a week early so I have to do the parks before I start working again.  Figured you guys would understand



_i totally understand.

i would think you would be nuts if you didn't hit the parks before starting the new job....



hey, you might be there when i am there.........just sayin
_




keishashadow said:


> I'd expect nothing less
> 
> I speak fluent "homie" but I had to look up carole's:  blowing a hoolie.  Can't wait to spring the phrase upon somebody hehe
> 
> In attempt to replace the missing gift cards went to SAMs club today.  No sooner got out of my car and walking up aisle to store when a hunk of junk driven by older dude roared out of nowhere past me window down, music blaring.
> 
> something told me to stop & turn around.  I watched the dude try to pull into spot next to me.  I just knew he was going to hit my relatively new car before it happened nothing like that sound of metal on metal.
> 
> it's an easy fix, car is drive-able, idiot is lucky he didn't run over somebody in such busy holiday crowd






_he does have insurance, right?


i feel bad for youse homie.
with the holidays and you being so busy, now you have to deal with car repairs.   _


----------



## macraven

_today was a long one for me.

if you notice the time it is right now, i am guessing i won't be up too early this morning.

hopefully i will sleep in a bit longer and the temps will warm up at the time i need to leave the house to shop.

right now it is -4.
supposed to hit -15 early morning with the wc factored in.


i have no memory of sunshine and warm weather at this point.

figment goofy is a smart homie.
she is moving south._


----------



## buckeev

Loaded up...headed out!
Sitting here just-a-waitin' for the boardin' call!


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> So I've been told I'm crazy. I'm moving a week early so I have to do the parks before I start working again.  Figured you guys would understand


 Nothing wrong with that. Get a taste of the parks from a resident point of view...it's different from being a tourist as you will see. Make sure you wait until you have your FL driver's license before purchasing any APs...if you intend to do so.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that. Get a taste of the parks from a resident point of view...it's different from being a tourist as you will see. Make sure you wait until you have your FL driver's license before purchasing any APs...if you intend to do so.



I already have APS so I when it comes time to renew I will get fl rates


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> So I've been told I'm crazy. I'm moving a week early so I have to do the parks before I start working again.  Figured you guys would understand



 



keishashadow said:


> I speak fluent "homie" but I had to look up carole's:  blowing a hoolie.  Can't wait to spring the phrase upon somebody hehe
> 
> In attempt to replace the missing gift cards went to SAMs club today.  No sooner got out of my car and walking up aisle to store when a hunk of junk driven by older dude roared out of nowhere past me window down, music blaring.
> 
> something told me to stop & turn around.  I watched the dude try to pull into spot next to me.  I just knew he was going to hit my relatively new car before it happened nothing like that sound of metal on metal.
> 
> it's an easy fix, car is drive-able, idiot is lucky he didn't run over somebody in such busy holiday crowd



That's the last thing you need this time of year to be dealing with.......least he didn't hit you!!

Glad you have a new homie phrase to use on folks 



macraven said:


> _today was a long one for me.
> 
> if you notice the time it is right now, i am guessing i won't be up too early this morning.
> 
> hopefully i will sleep in a bit longer and the temps will warm up at the time i need to leave the house to shop.
> 
> right now it is -4.
> supposed to hit -15 early morning with the wc factored in.
> 
> 
> i have no memory of sunshine and warm weather at this point.
> 
> figment goofy is a smart homie.
> she is moving south._



Hope you got a good sleep and slept late today........how many more sleeps till you head out to the sunshine now.........



buckeev said:


> Loaded up...headed out!
> Sitting here just-a-waitin' for the boardin' call!



 Have a great trip........can't wait to hear about it 



Still wild here........so so cold.......I opened the window and door in the kitchen as the oven was on all morning and it was boiling hot but had to shut it.......the icy blast coming in was awful!  

Making my meringues this afternoon for pavlova's on Boxing Day.......hope they turn out ok!

Just DS and I tonight........DH doesn't get back till tomorrow morning......so Chinese takeout for us................maybe a little glass of wine or 2 

1 more sleep..........have a great Xmas Eve everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...I'm with you there. After a strong few opening episodes, it's really stalled for me. It won't be on here again until January 9th so its a two week break.
> 
> Good thing Kyle will be here again next fall.



Glad it's just not me then.........we have this episode then we have a break too for a few weeks..............hope it picks up again though.

Yep we're over the moon he's coming with us next year......even he says it may be the last one for him for a while with one thing and another........so we'll make the most of it before the girlfriend and work takes over him


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Loaded up...headed out!
> Sitting here just-a-waitin' for the boardin' call!



_buckeev was my human alarm clock earlier.
i think all their excitement woke me up much earlier than planned.

tanx homie.

we both are starting our day on a long fantastic adventure.
yours will be more fun than mine though.

hope you get all sunshines and lollipops when you land in orlando!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hope you got a good sleep and slept late today........how many more sleeps till you head out to the sunshine now.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making my meringues this afternoon for pavlova's on Boxing Day.......hope they turn out ok!
> 
> Just DS and I tonight........DH doesn't get back till tomorrow morning......so Chinese takeout for us................maybe a little glass of wine or 2
> 
> 1 more sleep..........have a great Xmas Eve everyone



_there is always a reason for chinese take out.
be sure to include an order of Gen Tsas for me.SP, oops..


think it is 10 more sleeps for me.

couldn't sleep in, too cold but it has warmed up to -2 right now.
_




schumigirl said:


> Glad it's just not me then.........we have this episode then we have a break too for a few weeks..............hope it picks up again though.
> 
> Yep we're over the moon he's coming with us next year......even he says it may be the last one for him for a while with one thing and another........so we'll make the most of it before the girlfriend and work takes over him



_girlfriend?
no one told me he had a girlfriend.

hope she is a sweetie and nice!


hope everyone has a wonderful christmas eve today!!
_


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> I already have APS so I when it comes time to renew I will get fl rates


 Yup...FL resident rates when you renew. 

Have you checked into getting your car insurance and driver's license transferred as well as tags? 

They do things wacky down here...at least compared to Virginia.

You have to go the Tag Agency to get tags (after obtaining FL car insurance) and then to the License Bureau for the license. 

You'll go to the Seminole County DMV:

http://www.flhsmv.gov/offices/seminole.html

It's quite an experience...plan to spend several hours if you aren't there at the crack of dawn. When I got my first FL license, I went to the Winter Park office and it took a little over two hours. I've never seen the circus I saw that day...so many people. 

Transferring a car isn't as cheap as it was when I moved here in 2004 but it's relatively painless. Getting the license is the hard part.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> Yup...FL resident rates when you renew.
> 
> Have you checked into getting your car insurance and driver's license transferred as well as tags?
> 
> They do things wacky down here...at least compared to Virginia.
> 
> You have to go the Tag Agency to get tags (after obtaining FL car insurance) and then to the License Bureau for the license.
> 
> You'll go to the Seminole County DMV:
> 
> http://www.flhsmv.gov/offices/seminole.html
> 
> It's quite an experience...plan to spend several hours if you aren't there at the crack of dawn. When I got my first FL license, I went to the Winter Park office and it took a little over two hours. I've never seen the circus I saw that day...so many people.
> 
> Transferring a car isn't as cheap as it was when I moved here in 2004 but it's relatively painless. Getting the license is the hard part.



Thank you very much. I knew about the insurance before registering part but I didn't realize it was going to be an all day production.  Fun times lol


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Thank you very much. I knew about the insurance before registering part but I didn't realize it was going to be an all day production.  Fun times lol


 Make sure you read the website for ALL identification you need to bring with you to get your license & make sure you have everything. They will turn you away if you forget one thing on the list.


----------



## schumigirl

HO HO HO

Want to wish everyone on here a very Merry Christmas and hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow.........hope Father Christmas is kind to everyone.

Have a great day


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> Make sure you read the website for ALL identification you need to bring with you to get your license & make sure you have everything. They will turn you away if you forget one thing on the list.



Sounds like a good time, ugh


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Sounds like a good time, ugh


 Yeah but once you do it...your license is good for 10 years. I'll have to do the same thing when I renew mine in 2018.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> Yeah but once you do it...your license is good for 10 years. I'll have to do the same thing when I renew mine in 2018.



Well that's better than the 4 years in pa


----------



## ky07

Just in case I don't make it by tomorrow
I want to wish all you homies a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## macraven

_Merry Christmas homies!

wishing you all the merriest holiday today.

enjoy the day with your family and friends._


----------



## goofyfigment

Merry Christmas everyone!!!"

 Hope you enjoy and santa was good to you all


----------



## tink1957

Merry Christmas to all!

Hope Santa was good to you and everyone got what they wanted

Have fun today


----------



## Bluer101

Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## macraven

_i'm so tired of my computer acting scewy, i have decided i really will replace it now.

of course i have been saying that since May..........
i hope it lasts until after my next trip so i can figure out what i really want this time around.

and hopefully it will be warmer to venture out of the house then._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> i hope it lasts until after my next trip so i can figure out what i really want this time around.
> ._



Another iPad   ........I know how fond you are of yours 


Well another Xmas nearly over........turkey was LUSH Todd  moist and buttery and we ate so much of it.............I still haven't had any dessert and it's nearly 9pm..........maybe won't bother now. Those 2 had a huge piece each of chocolate roulade earlier............not for me. We all feel and look a bit stuffed at the moment.........

Got lots of nice pressies as did we all, had such a lovely day..........I even watched the new episode of Dr Who..........I'm not a fan but they like it.

Hope everyone had a lovely day and got some nice gifts


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Another iPad   ........I know how fond you are of yours


_oh, youse know me so well..............



finally done with the laundry and about to order pizza.
catch you homies later.

_


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas to everyone!  We've had a bad ice storm up here in Toronto with hundreds of thousands of people without hydro in the severe cold for several days.  Things seem to be slowly returning to normal but lots of downed trees and slippery roads, sidewalks and parking lots.  Warmer weather this weekend should hopefully get the ice off of the poor trees.

I hope everyone had a wonderful day and I send my best to all of you and your families.


----------



## macraven

_damo, i hope your weather conditions improve.
that is horrible for you all not to have hydro.


take care, and stay warm!

any trips planned for '14 yet?_


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!  We've had a bad ice storm up here in Toronto with hundreds of thousands of people without hydro in the severe cold for several days.  Things seem to be slowly returning to normal but lots of downed trees and slippery roads, sidewalks and parking lots.  Warmer weather this weekend should hopefully get the ice off of the poor trees.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful day and I send my best to all of you and your families.



Sounds awful.........glad to hear though some slightly warmer weather is on the way.


Well I'm all ready for my guest arriving around 2pm today........food is all ready, just some last minute things to go in the oven before serving and we're done.

Road are very icy today but it's sunny so clearing up quite well so no-one should have any trouble reaching us.........hopefully.

Bought giant Jenga the other week for today....should be fun as we have a couple of very competitive people coming.......lol........not me though


----------



## buckeev

Ho-Ho-Ho Homies! Late Merry Christmas Greetings from the beautiful Royal Pacific Resort!
It's been a fast and furious first two days of the trip, with about a week's worth of challenges, but we're getting into "uber tourist" mode now!
Gonna be transferring over to the Hard Rock Hotel later, but wanted to say howdy!...(before we totally fry or data plan allowance!)

PS...Thanks Schumi....for the NASCAR reference of the "shrimp salad"...AWESOME!


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _damo, i hope your weather conditions improve.
> that is horrible for you all not to have hydro.
> 
> 
> take care, and stay warm!
> 
> any trips planned for '14 yet?_




We do have a nice long trip scheduled for the fall after HP2 opens.  Gonna spend a fair chunk of time at a DVC and then more time at Universal.  Can't wait!  

Our house has hydro, so we've been lucky!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Ho-Ho-Ho Homies! Late Merry Christmas Greetings from the beautiful Royal Pacific Resort!
> It's been a fast and furious first two days of the trip, with about a week's worth of challenges, but we're getting into "uber tourist" mode now!
> Gonna be transferring over to the Hard Rock Hotel later, but wanted to say howdy!...(before we totally fry or data plan allowance!)



_a great way to spend the holidays.
home at the darkside!

enjoy your vacation and tell us all about it when you return._


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

Happy Holidays all  

Question- do any of you know if people can watch the fireworks at CityWalk without having the ticket to the NYE party? Or can the fireworks be seen from inside the Studios?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Stopping by to wish everyone Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year. I hope everyone had a great day yesterday.


----------



## schumigirl

Boxing Day party was a great success..........went on a lot longer than we thought which was great..........but 2am bed is not something I'm used to anymore...............slept very late today 

I won giant Jenga.......twice...........

We again have high winds and flooding over here.....so much damage around the country. It's supposed to ease tomorrow hopefully.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Florida Bill

Just wanted to say I hope you all had a great Christmas! My Sis came down from South Carolina and we went to my Cousins house in Tampa, they have a nice in ground pool and it was warm enough out to swim.


----------



## macraven

_i have heard tampa is very nice right now Mr Bill.
my brother is staying with a relative for a week in tampa and gloats to me how warm he has it now.........

he hasn't seen a real winter since 1988.........lucky dog._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Merry Christmas!!! 

Ok... so I'm a couple days late lol I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Ok... so I'm a couple days late lol I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday



You too Sharky............how was the trip?



Todd.......one for you............Red Eye Bar and Grill in Ocoee??? Our friends that are there just now emailed me last night to say they went just before Xmas and said it was very....very good.

They went looking for RusTeak but saw this place.......they got lost  very lost apparently. They did go back to RusTeak another night and loved it........they also did Teak Grill and thought it was the best burger they ever ate.........so they thank you too for the recommendation  I can't wait to get back 



Had lazy day in today......bit of housework.....not much.......some baking and now sat down with early glass of wine.........well it's nearly 5pm 

Having smoked salmon and large shrimp for dinner tonight........and a very healthy salad..........Kyle is having teriyaki chicken and noodles.....he doesn't like smoked salmon. 

Hope everyone's having a good Saturday


----------



## KStarfish82

I have been trying to get on here all week to say Merry Christmas but the wifi has been so slow!

Crazy crowds down here in FL....not that I'm surprised, but it gets tiring nonetheless.

Thought I would share a pic of the little guy....


----------



## kittengal13

Hope everyone had a fabulous Xmas.. Sorry for the lateness, work has been chaos! X


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> I have been trying to get on here all week to say Merry Christmas but the wifi has been so slow!
> 
> Crazy crowds down here in FL....not that I'm surprised, but it gets tiring nonetheless.
> 
> Thought I would share a pic of the little guy....



_i think the boy favors me...............
he is a cutey!!

you are very brave to fight the crowds at the motherland now.
what am i saying??
i'll be there in a week when the crowd level is a 8...._


----------



## macraven

_i'm glad *sharky* found her way here.
i dread going into the sea and fighting off the sharks to find her in order to bring her home.


*kittengal*, not a problem.
i learned how to cat herd years ago.
my 2 kitties, soon to be 3, have become agreeable to cat herding.._


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Todd.......one for you............Red Eye Bar and Grill in Ocoee??? Our friends that are there just now emailed me last night to say they went just before Xmas and said it was very....very good.
> 
> They went looking for RusTeak but saw this place.......they got lost  very lost apparently. They did go back to RusTeak another night and loved it........they also did Teak Grill and thought it was the best burger they ever ate.........so they thank you too for the recommendation  I can't wait to get back


 I'll have to try that place and give you a first hand account. It looks good indeed.

I hope your friends didn't end up in Cuba looking for RusTeak.


----------



## schumigirl

KFish......he is a little stunner isn't he 




Metro West said:


> I'll have to try that place and give you a first hand account. It looks good indeed.
> 
> I hope your friends didn't end up in Cuba looking for RusTeak.



Lol......not quite Cuba lost but lost enough.......the pair of them could get get lost in the shower though!



Been sat just watching tv news since yesterday.......Michael Schumacher who is our absolute sporting hero has been critically injured in a skiing accident. Can't quite believe what we're hearing at the moment. It doesn't look good. It's so upsetting. What his poor family must be going through is unimaginable.

I first saw him race in Germany before he came into Formula1 and have followed and supported him for more than 20 years, we don't know these people......but we feel as if we do. 

Praying for a good outcome.

Hope everyone's good.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Lol......not quite Cuba lost but lost enough.......the pair of them could get get lost in the shower though!


----------



## keishashadow

reading the news headlines today, found it funny that Blackstone (they who oh-so-politically correct sold off large portion of Sea World stock recently) has invested a portion of those proceeds into Crocs.  There has to be a good joke there somewhere.

Since I missed Christmas wishes, will be the first to toss my new year's wishes...






 gearing up for another food fest tomorrow for the gang, unfortunately the mr has to work and will miss his own partee.  He's not complaining, has his eye on the prize (Orlando in less than two weeks).

 GD sat thru most of nutcracker yesterday, always hit or miss how those outings go

 Kfed the little kahuna is adorable!

 carole the dr who Xmas episode was not a good representation of the series, hoping when we finally do get this year's series it will rebound.


----------



## macraven

_i'm cold.
-6 and that is without the wc.

really have to get out of the house today for errands.
i would put that job off but leaving on friday and i'm running out of time.


boy, NYE really comes on fast when you're busy!

hope all are doing fine.

Carole, will keep him in my prayers.
that is just awful news.
i'm behind on my emails but will connect with you soon homie._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

mac....-6  I will try not to complain about our balmy 20s again..... at least you have thoughts of sunny Orlando next week to keep you warm.

Janet, we just started watching Dr Who on Netflix this weekend...now on season 3 and totally addicted.  It's a good thing I have the week off.

Carole, terrible news.  It's funny how people we follow in sports become a part of our lives...hoping and praying for the best

KFish, your little guy is so handsome...he's gonna be a heartbreaker when he grows up.

Back to the Dr....have a great week homies

Oops...I almost forgot....

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hope everyone had a great Christmas and with New Years on Wendsday have a Happy New Year-remember to eat your black eye peas and or sauerkraut for good luck!!!


I gotta say I got the FLU and GOUT in my big toe for Christmas so I will be doubling down on both peas and 'kraut for sure!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## keishashadow

Vicki - Doctor Who? When you reference season three are referring to the 9th & 10th doctors (Ecceleson sp? & Tennant - my fav! really enjoyed him in BBC's Broadchurch mini-series).

mac - get thee in packing mode forgot, what day do you leave?

Donald - oh man, they got you coming & going!  from what I've heard, gout is a real bear to deal with, you're in good hands at home thoughlisten to your mrs/nurse.

carole - i've found it easy to get attached to various sports celebs over the years too.  Good friends of ours still haven't entirely gotten over shock of watching NASCAR-televised dale Earnhardt's accident years ago.  I found it disturbing to view & can't imagine the additional pain the family went through since it was televised.  Thinking about the sking accident reminded me of sonny bono who I always liked for no particular reason.

now, I need to go 'perfect' my hurricane recipe for tomorrow night


----------



## macraven

_4 more sleeps_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole the dr who Xmas episode was not a good representation of the series, hoping when we finally do get this year's series it will rebound.



Yes even Tom said it was rubbish and he finds it hard to criticise anything Dr Who............I last watched it when Tom Baker was the Dr, think I was about 7 when he took over from Jon Pertwee.....when it really was still a kids show......watched it till I was about 12 or 13.........then Duran Duran and Wham took my attentions quite liked David Tennant though 



macraven said:


> _i'm cold.
> -6 and that is without the wc.
> 
> really have to get out of the house today for errands.
> i would put that job off but leaving on friday and i'm running out of time.
> 
> 
> boy, NYE really comes on fast when you're busy!
> 
> hope all are doing fine.
> 
> Carole, will keep him in my prayers.
> that is just awful news.
> i'm behind on my emails but will connect with you soon homie._





Wow that is cold........and I can't believe your trip is upon us already.........



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Carole, terrible news.  It's funny how people we follow in sports become a part of our lives...hoping and praying for the best
> 
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!*





Happy new year to you to Vicki 



donaldduck352 said:


> *
> 
> 
> I gotta say I got the FLU and GOUT in my big toe for Christmas so I will be doubling down on both peas and 'kraut for sure!!!!!!!!!!!*



Oh Mr Duck....ouch........hope you feeling ok now and can enjoy the new year festivities 



keishashadow said:


> carole - i've found it easy to get attached to various sports celebs over the years too.  Good friends of ours still haven't entirely gotten over shock of watching NASCAR-televised dale Earnhardt's accident years ago.  I found it disturbing to view & can't imagine the additional pain the family went through since it was televised.  Thinking about the sking accident reminded me of sonny bono who I always liked for no particular reason.



I remember his accident well, it was truly awful to see. It saddened me to see how the news channels all felt the need to keep re showing it over and over.....must be awful for families. 

There's a lot of comparisons being made with Natasha Richardson who died skiing, she hadn't been wearing a helmet though unfortunately. Thankfully Michael was, they said if he hadn't he would be dead. Better news this morning though, there has been a slight improvement but he's still critical.



Can't believe what I did yesterday........I pulled a muscle in my chest wall..........it's so painful.....felt like a heart attack (I am a drama queen).............so I'm laid along the sofa and trying not to move much 

So new new year celebrations for me............Think it will be Chinese takeout for us again...........will stay up till midnight probably then bed.......not big celebrators of NY really.

Hope it's a good one whatever you're doing


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY NEW YEAR

It's 2014 here now........I wish each and every one of you a very blessed and prosperous year ahead...........


----------



## kittengal13

Happy New Year everyone.. I wish everyone a happy and healthy 2014!! Xxx


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> 
> It's 2014 here now........I wish each and every one of you a very blessed and prosperous year ahead...........



_ok
you might have the nye celebration before some of us here on the thread, but we get AHS weeks before youse do..........


wishing all the homies a great 2014 !
*hope all have a happy new year.*

at midnight i'm forgetting about 2013 and all that happened and looking forward to 2014.


well, except the part of only having 3 more sleeps and i haven't done squat about the trip yet.
i blame the snow storm and cold temps...._


----------



## Metro West

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone...in one hour and four minutes!


----------



## Bluer101

Happy new year everyone, I'm going to bed. We just got thru watching World War Z. Pretty good movie all around.


----------



## ky07

Happy New Year Homies
Hope everyone's year is filled with happiness and love


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy New Year!  Well soon.

-8 degrees and going down, down, down.  I am home hibernating and watching the ball drop in Times Square.  DBF is asleep in his recliner (having had to work in the lovely weather today).  I made Lobster Macaroni and Cheese tonight, a very labor intensive recipe involving at least 6 pans.  We enjoyed a toast with cheap spumante earlier.  

Bring on 2014!  I am ready!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy New Year!  Hope it is a happy and healthy one for everyone.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Happy New Year!  Well soon.
> 
> -8 degrees and going down, down, down.  I am home hibernating and watching the ball drop in Times Square.  DBF is asleep in his recliner (having had to work in the lovely weather today).  I made Lobster Macaroni and Cheese tonight, a very labor intensive recipe involving at least 6 pans.  We enjoyed a toast with cheap spumante earlier.
> 
> Bring on 2014!  I am ready!



_i haven't fixed food for myself yet.
save some of your good stuff for me..........sounds yummy.

yes, cold weather and snow suck.
gave up on shoveling the drive way at 7 this evening.
right now, you can't tell it was ever shoveled._


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy New Year!  Hope it is a happy and healthy one for everyone.



_looking at the time you posted this, you win tonight!
you stayed awake longer than mr bluer did.........


_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> looking at the time you posted this, you win tonight! you stayed awake longer than mr bluer did.........



LOL. No he stayed up with me.   I had to keep him from turning in at 11:30 but he made it.


----------



## RAPstar

Happy New Year! Just wanted to pop in and say hi, and let everyone know I'm still alive and kicking! Just been busy with work, and the holidays and such.


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy new year!!! Fighting a nasty chest cold so sorry I'm late on the new year part lol.

Mac you must be getting excited its almost trip time


----------



## Lynne G

Happy New Year,all!

Mac, have a great trip!  

Metro, had a lush meal at Rusteak, even kids enjoyed eating there.  And thank you for the weather order. We had great weather, except for one day, and that was not even a bust. 

We are back, enjoyed our holiday trip, swam when it was 62 degrees out, braved the crowds with minimal traffic, and came home with some red (me) and brown (the rest of the family). 

I think we will stay with late summer trips, though school sports may find us in holiday mode again.


----------



## tink1957

Sorry to hear so many homies are ailing this week...hope the new year brings good health to you all.

Janet, yes I was talking about the 10th and best Dr Who, David Tennant...the last time I watched the Dr was on PBS in the 70's ...the 4th Dr and the same one Carole watched, Tom Baker...don't remember much about it...it was the 70's after all 

Carole, hope you feel better and glad to hear that there's some positive news about Schumi

mac...it's time to start packing.  Have a great time with your son in sunny Orlando.

Just put the ham in to bake for our New Years dinner...having mac & cheese, cabbage, cornbread and blackeyed peas...yum.  

The diet starts tomorrow

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Metro, had a lush meal at Rusteak, even kids enjoyed eating there.  And thank you for the weather order. We had great weather, except for one day, and that was not even a bust.
> 
> .



Glad you enjoyed RusTeak........you would like their other place too....Teak Neighborhood Grill........it was really lovely too. Glad you had good trip 



tink1957 said:


> Janet, yes I was talking about the 10th and best Dr Who, David Tennant...the last time I watched the Dr was on PBS in the 70's ...the 4th Dr and the same one Carole watched, Tom Baker...don't remember much about it...it was the 70's after all
> 
> Carole, hope you feel better and glad to hear that there's some positive news about Schumi
> 
> mac...it's time to start packing.  Have a great time with your son in sunny Orlando.
> 
> Just put the ham in to bake for our New Years dinner...having mac & cheese, cabbage, cornbread and blackeyed peas...yum.
> 
> The diet starts tomorrow
> 
> Have a great day everyone



We're showing our age Vicki with watching Tom Baker as the Dr............and me only 35 

Feeling bit better with chest pain thankfully..............I'm so not good with pain 

Love the sound of your dinner.......I love cornbread.......I've tried to make it here but it just doesn't taste the same, especially when it's not at the HOB served with voodoo shrimp ........black eyed peas........not so much 

And yes.....tomorrow is another day for the diet, so many goodies still left in the house though ........oh and I "promise" to "try" and finish that trip report on Saturday.............honest........it's been too long now,needs to be finished.



Done nothing today except rest, able to move better today........so watched lots of awful tv, read a book I got for Christmas.................but new series of Sherlock starts tonight   Can't wait to see that  

Anyone watched it over there? I love Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes.......love the atmospheric feel of those movies, but I do like this modern version, despite originally thinking I would hate it. 

Hope everyone's had a good New Year's Day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _ok
> you might have the nye celebration before some of us here on the thread, but we get AHS weeks before youse do..........
> 
> 
> wishing all the homies a great 2014 !
> *hope all have a happy new year.*
> 
> at midnight i'm forgetting about 2013 and all that happened and looking forward to 2014.
> 
> 
> well, except the part of only having 3 more sleeps and i haven't done squat about the trip yet.
> i blame the snow storm and cold temps...._



Lol.........that's true youse do get all the good shows before us..........I hate having to wait for them!!

Only 2 more sleeps now for you .................how's the packing doing now  

Thing is......you always get there.........


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Happy new year!!! Fighting a nasty chest cold so sorry I'm late on the new year part lol.




I though I'd quoted you in the post above 

Chesty cold........ugh...........hope it's starting to improve for you........it's awful being I'll this time of year.........feel better soon


----------



## goofyfigment

schumigirl said:
			
		

> I though I'd quoted you in the post above
> 
> Chesty cold........ugh...........hope it's starting to improve for you........it's awful being I'll this time of year.........feel better soon



Thanks!!!  Elephant is slowly getting off my chest lol


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks!!!  Elephant is slowly getting off my chest lol



_i hope you feel better before your move to florida.
might be strange to call in sick on your first day of work.....

when is moving date?_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........that's true youse do get all the good shows before us..........I hate having to wait for them!!
> 
> Only 2 more sleeps now for you .................how's the packing doing now
> 
> Thing is......you always get there.........



_i wrote up a schedule a week ago of what i need to do prior to leaving.
could not find the original list so i haven't done much.

with all the snow, i am behind as i couldn't get out of the house last night or today.
no snow plows have gone by yet for the main streets.

still snowing and cold.
no sense in shoveling the driveway as it will be covered again in hours.
think we are at 8 " right now.

have not done any packing yet.
need to check the weather tomorrow to see what i need.

i usually wait until the last minute to pack so this is nothing unusual.

_


----------



## schumigirl

8"!! 

Hope it's cleared for Friday!

You'll be extra glad to see the sunshine with your weather........sounds awful.

My friends think I'm mad for last minute packing......usually the day before we leave for the airport....but I have been known to pack that morning as we don't usually leave till lunchtime for our overnight stay at the airport hotel, so plenty of time.

Couldn't be doing with packing weeks ahead 

We have miserable weather still. Gale force winds and more floods for some.......today was just so dark and never stopped raining........but cold with it........glad I wasn't out.


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> i hope you feel better before your move to florida.
> might be strange to call in sick on your first day of work.....
> 
> when is moving date?



Thanks!!!!  Moving day is the 15th and I start the 27th. My apartment is currently being renovated so I'm just hoping its done before I have to start work. I'm ok with staying in a hotel for a couple days but I'd prefer to be settled by the time I have to start getting into a routine


----------



## macraven

_that's great it all is falling into the plan you have.

just think, no more snow and zero temps for youse.


we are at 11 inches now and still snowing.
_


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Thanks!!!!  Moving day is the 15th and I start the 27th. My apartment is currently being renovated so I'm just hoping its done before I have to start work. I'm ok with staying in a hotel for a couple days but I'd prefer to be settled by the time I have to start getting into a routine


 Excellent...I hope you have a few days to drive around and get yourself oriented with the area...that always helps. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## goofyfigment

Metro West said:
			
		

> Excellent...I hope you have a few days to drive around and get yourself oriented with the area...that always helps. Let us know how things are going.



Yeah I'm hoping to spend about a week trying to learn my surroundings so I dont get lost.

 I will keep you all updated


----------



## macraven

_if youse get lost, call me.
i'll google it and tell you where you are...


_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> if youse get lost, call me.
> i'll google it and tell you where you are...



Sounds like a great plan


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*comes out of hibernation*

Happy New Year all!!

I spent a nice quiet New Year's Eve at home with the boy I'm seeing. We watched a movie, played video games. 

And now I'm back to work. 

BOO!!!!!

I wish everyone a great 2014!!


----------



## keishashadow

this was a fast week.  I am partied out and in holding pattern, Xmas tree and decorations intact, trip preps barely started but lacking any spark to get to it.may just leave the tree up until the weekend when I have reinforcements to help.



schumigirl said:


> Yes even Tom said it was rubbish and he finds it hard to criticise anything Dr Who............I last watched it when Tom Baker was the Dr, think I was about 7 when he took over from Jon Pertwee.....when it really was still a kids show......watched it till I was about 12 or 13.........then Duran Duran and Wham took my attentions quite liked David Tennant though
> 
> There's a lot of comparisons being made with Natasha Richardson who died skiing, she hadn't been wearing a helmet though unfortunately. Thankfully Michael was, they said if he hadn't he would be dead. Better news this morning though, there has been a slight improvement but he's still critical.
> 
> Can't believe what I did yesterday........I pulled a muscle in my chest wall..........it's so painful.....felt like a heart attack (I am a drama queen).............so I'm laid along the sofa and trying not to move much
> 
> So new new year celebrations for me............Think it will be Chinese takeout for us again...........will stay up till midnight probably then bed.......not big celebrators of NY really.
> 
> Hope it's a good one whatever you're doing


 
 we caught the BBC re the making of the 1st Dr Who, pretty cool.  Hadn't known it started out for the kiddies.  Makes sense though since kids seem to be revered in the newer versions.

 George Michael was quite the stunner back in the day!  

 Had entirely forgotten about the NR incident.  Starting to wonder how often it happens in the sport.  I haven't skied in over 30 years, snow kept getting harder when I fell, which was often.



Bluer101 said:


> Happy new year everyone, I'm going to bed. We just got thru watching World War Z. Pretty good movie all around.


 
 not a brad pitt fan, but saw it in theater...zombies and all.  It was one of the few things I requested for Xmas.  Got the unrated version, figure it'll be something to look forward to after my trip.



RAPstar said:


> Happy New Year! Just wanted to pop in and say hi, and let everyone know I'm still alive and kicking! Just been busy with work, and the holidays and such.


 
 Good to hear, happy new year



goofyfigment said:


> Happy new year!!! Fighting a nasty chest cold so sorry I'm late on the new year part lol.


 
 eek, maybe it'll be the last cold this year for you!





Lynne G said:


> Happy New Year,all!
> 
> Mac, have a great trip!
> 
> Metro, had a lush meal at Rusteak, even kids enjoyed eating there. And thank you for the weather order. We had great weather, except for one day, and that was not even a bust.
> 
> *We are back, enjoyed our holiday trip, swam when it was 62 degrees out, braved the crowds with minimal traffic*, and came home with some red (me) and brown (the rest of the family).
> 
> I think we will stay with late summer trips, though school sports may find us in holiday mode again.


 
 Heck, 62 degrees is nothing for hardy northerners.  Always love the double takes from people when they walk past us in the pools.  Coming all that way, we're taking a dip no matter if the locals have on mittens and boots.

they showed the NYE crowds for WDW (closed MK) and Universal on news, talk about a gridlock!  SeaWorld comparatively looked empty.



tink1957 said:


> Sorry to hear so many homies are ailing this week...hope the new year brings good health to you all.
> 
> Janet, yes I was talking about the 10th and best Dr Who, David Tennant...the last time I watched the Dr was on PBS in the 70's ...the 4th Dr and the same one Carole watched, Tom Baker...don't remember much about it...*it was the 70's after all*
> 
> 
> Just put the ham in to bake for our New Years dinner...having mac & cheese, cabbage, cornbread and blackeyed peas...yum.
> 
> The diet starts tomorrow
> 
> Have a great day everyone


 
 the 70's and most of the 80's are shrouded in the mist for me too lol

 can't say I've ever eaten a blackeyed pea



macraven said:


> _that's great it all is falling into the plan you have.
> 
> just think, no more snow and zero temps for youse.
> 
> 
> we are at 11 inches now and still snowing.
> _



 come on, if you try hard you can hit a foot!

 thinking you guys are top notch clearing the roads and you'll have smooth sailing tomorrow since 'your' storm will be rolling thru here this afternoon.  Thanks a bunch lol  Seriously, we may get lucky again and only get 5 inches if stays above I-80 on it's way to New England.  I'm more concerned about the falling temps and high winds forecast for next two days since we tend to lose power in those situations due to our location up on mountain ridge.  If the electric fails, thus goes the heat.

 is the suitcase at least sitting there waiting for you to commit?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> is the suitcase at least sitting there waiting for you to commit?




_it's still in the basement...........
haven't started yet.

sitting at the computor to do the sw check in........another hour to wait..


then i can get out and do my errands and start to pack later.

_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _it's still in the basement...........
> haven't started yet.
> 
> sitting at the computor to do the sw check in........another hour to wait..
> 
> 
> then i can get out and do my errands and start to pack later.
> 
> _



Woot!!! Safe travels!  We are getting up to 6 inches of snow through the night.  What a fun ride to work tomorrow.  Have a great time Mac!  We enjoyed great weather, so ordering you some too.  So much better than the 26 degrees we came home to, with tomorrow being minus 5.  Yep, it's winter, and just the right time to head south.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Have fun Mac!!


----------



## keishashadow

mac - didn't realize u were taking a morning flight, happy trails! We'll see you on the 11th. 

my better half works outdoors & is on night shift this and next week. check out our local weather forecast for next Monday & Tuesday in PIT


Hi 11° RealFeel® -7° Precipitation 60% 

Lo -12° RealFeel® -38° Precipitation 13%

Hi 2° RealFeel® -15° Precipitation 13%

Lo -3° RealFeel® -28° Precipitation 12%


----------



## tink1957




----------



## macraven

_check out the temp for my part of the world for monday.

minus 6 will be the high of the day.


anything over 50 in orlando that day will be fine for me.._


----------



## macraven

_i need to start packing my suitcase now.
haven't been motivated yet until i looked at the clock a few minutes ago._


----------



## tink1957

Happy packing Raven!

Hope you have a warm sunny trip

Are you doing the motherland first?  You may run into my brother...he's going Jan 5.


----------



## macraven

_i guess i put off packing because it is not my favorite thing to do.
started to pack and it became over whelming.
but, i still have time to get it done.


of course i will look for your brother!
if i see someone that looks like you, i'm sure that will be him.

there's gonna be some cool days and / or evenings i am in orlando.
but, it will be a whole lot better than what will happen at home.

yes, doing the motherland first and ending with the darkside._


----------



## macraven

_WOOT........

i am now packed.


now for some sleep............




_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> WOOT........  i am now packed.  now for some sleep............



Have a safe trip. See ya next week.


----------



## goofyfigment

Have a safe trip Mac.....enjoy the improvement in weather there compared to home


----------



## kittengal13

Have a fabulous trip mac!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _check out the temp for my part of the world for monday.
> 
> minus 6 will be the high of the day.
> 
> 
> anything over 50 in orlando that day will be fine for me.._


 

, you guys always get it worse re weather...problem is you send it on my way.  

 weatherman changed the forecast here this morning, everything is crossed he is wrong.  haven't had these sort of temps in forever.  

 Have a wonderful warm weekend all


----------



## ky07

Have a great trip Mac 
Wish I was heading down too but it looks like late July or early August for us if Dw's job will let her take the time off during those times but atleast will finally get 2 DS's to go with us for the first time in years


----------



## buckeev

Checking in...we're still alive, who  ordered this sorry weather! (You did so well while we were at Universal!) Come on down Mac, we'll throw another palm on the fire!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Have a wonderful warm weekend all


 It's not bad today...tomorrow is supposed to be 78 but Monday brings another cold front. I hope it improves but next weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> , you guys always get it worse re weather...problem is you send it on my way.
> 
> weatherman changed the forecast here this morning, everything is crossed he is wrong.  haven't had these sort of temps in forever.
> 
> Have a wonderful warm weekend all



Been seeing all the awful weather youse guys are getting on the news here......looks dreadful and bloomin cold!!

A lot of our country is getting gale force winds and floods, where my mum lives made the national news it was so bad.........terrifying to watch all the waves engulfing everything in its path!



Saturday night and the tv is rubbish......we're sat watching repeats of early two and a half men 

Highlight tomorrow...........going to buy a steam cleaner............very glamorous..............May  inadvertently wander by a make up counter if I can.........make it worth going out 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Highlight tomorrow...........going to buy a steam cleaner............very glamorous..............May  inadvertently wander by a make up counter if I can.........make it worth going out


 Now that's what I need...a steamer. Can you pack that when you come? I have a carpet that has some lush stains that need to be removed.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Now that's what I need...a steamer. Can you pack that when you come? I have a carpet that has some lush stains that need to be removed.



Lol.........don't think it will fit in our case Todd  or you know I would 

Didn't get one today after all....weather was foul so we stayed in. 

It's wild outside........real gale weather and chucking it down with rain.........and cold! I should have been born in warmer climes.......definitely.


For anyone reading along...............my trip report is finally finished  DS reminded me today that as I wasn't doing much this afternoon I could finish it........he wasn't reading it till it was finished...........now he can and stop nagging me 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## donaldduck352

*For the ones living in FL or the ones visiting-get your parkas its about to get very very COLD starting in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *For the ones living in FL or the ones visiting-get your parkas its about to get very very COLD starting in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!  *



I think the next two days are gonna be cold here....

Friday evening was cold.
Saw many at the motherland in shorts, sandals and freezing .

These temps here are great compared to what is back home.

I hate my ipad....


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> I think the next two days are gonna be cold here....
> 
> Friday evening was cold.
> Saw many at the motherland in shorts, sandals and freezing .
> 
> These temps here are great compared to what is back home.
> 
> I hate my ipad....



Hi Mac!
Glad to see you made it to FLA.  Have a great time, even in their cold.  

Yep, I see Chicago will have wind chills in the -50's and our chill temsp are going to be in the -20's tomorrow, with a low of 0 F tonight, and 8 to 12 the high tomorrow.  It's 50 degrees and raining right now, by later this afternoon, it will be around 30 degrees.  Hat and gloves in the ready.

Stay warm everyone who's going to feel that record cold!  Our TV news showed us pictures of Maui to say summer is comming, so this won't be too bad.  Yeah right.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hi Mac!
> Glad to see you made it to FLA. Have a great time, even in their cold.
> 
> Yep, I see Chicago will have wind chills in the -50's and our chill temsp are going to be in the -20's tomorrow, with a low of 0 F tonight, and 8 to 12 the high tomorrow. It's 50 degrees and raining right now, by later this afternoon, it will be around 30 degrees. Hat and gloves in the ready.
> 
> Stay warm everyone who's going to feel that record cold! *Our TV news showed us pictures of Maui to say summer is comming,* so this won't be too bad. Yeah right.



 At this point I feel it's nothing more than a rumor

 todd - lush stains?very descriptive.  They always show exotic spills of red wine or cocktail party grub.  mine are usually more of the dog variety.  We've had good luck with Bissell.  Just retired a 10+ year old one and went to fancier new heat extraction one, wish I had stuck with the basic variety, quicker and cheaper.  Don't forget if you're going to be in the parks next Saturday give mac or me a holler.

 carole - tell your son thank you for us.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I think the next two days are gonna be cold here....  Friday evening was cold. Saw many at the motherland in shorts, sandals and freezing .  These temps here are great compared to what is back home.  I hate my ipad....



Glad you made it. See you this weekend. The next few days are going to be very cold but welcomed weather for us Floridians. 



keishashadow said:


> At this point I feel it's nothing more than a rumor  todd - lush stains?very descriptive.  They always show exotic spills of red wine or cocktail party grub.  mine are usually more of the dog variety.  We've had good luck with Bissell.  Just retired a 10+ year old one and went to fancier new heat extraction one, wish I had stuck with the basic variety, quicker and cheaper.  Don't forget if you're going to be in the parks next Saturday give mac or me a holler.  carole - tell your son thank you for us.



See you guys too this weekend, maybe we can all hit a few rides together.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I'm jealous of anyone who doesn't live in the cold right now. 

I didn't go home last night, and when I woke up this morning at five to drive home, my car was COVERED IN ICE. And the sidewalks were slippery, and the idea of icing off my car and getting home was really more of a pipe dream. So I had to call a cab and spend 60 dollars getting home from the other side of town. 

I was told that from now on I have to bring a change of clothes for work when I go over and that I can take the bus to work if this happens again. 

lol

We're supposed to get a FLASH FREEZE tonight, so I best get back to my car as soon as work is done and start hacking away at the ice. 

Today would be a great day to be in Orlando...

*jealous*


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We've had good luck with Bissell.  Just retired a 10+ year old one and went to fancier new heat extraction one, wish I had stuck with the basic variety, quicker and cheaper.
> carole - tell your son thank you for us.



May look at a Bissell.....I just read the one I thought I was going to buy doesn`t get great reviews.......I want one with hand held attachments too, get in to all the little corners and keep the showers gleaming....I hate that job!!

Have thanked Kyle for the kick up the bottom he gave me yesterday 



Kogo Shuko said:


> I'm jealous of anyone who doesn't live in the cold right now.
> 
> I didn't go home last night, and when I woke up this morning at five to drive home, my car was COVERED IN ICE. And the sidewalks were slippery, and the idea of icing off my car and getting home was really more of a pipe dream. So I had to call a cab and spend 60 dollars getting home from the other side of town.
> 
> I was told that from now on I have to bring a change of clothes for work when I go over and that I can take the bus to work if this happens again.
> 
> lol
> 
> We're supposed to get a FLASH FREEZE tonight, so I best get back to my car as soon as work is done and start hacking away at the ice.
> 
> Today would be a great day to be in Orlando...
> 
> *jealous*



Watch what you`re doing on that ice Kogo........I`ve been watching it on the news and looks truly dreadful in the States and Canada 


We have high winds and mega storm Hercules is supposed to be heading our way .....lots of damage around us again. So many people flooded its such a shame.

DS back at University tomorrow, so I have the day to myself........catching up with an old friend from Scotland I haven`t seen for 5 years or so.......but we email regularly and speak every few months or at least twice a year........and when we do get together it`s as if we`ve never been apart. She`s probably my oldest friend.......known he since we were 10.

Happy Monday........not long till Friday


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Glad you made it. See you this weekend. The next few days are going to be very cold but welcomed weather for us Floridians.
> 
> 
> 
> See you guys too this weekend, maybe we can all hit a few rides together.



 look forward to it, will call mac on Saturday once we get our bearings.  May have bit off more than I can chew when I promised my DS I'd get him thru all the 'goodies' in both parks in one day.

 kogo what an ordeal, be safe.

 carole - here's hoping Hercules doesn't live up to his name.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

It's going to be 32 degrees here when I head out the door, but apparently it's going to feel like 19 with wind chill!! Mac brought the cold down with her.

I guess I'm getting the cold weather I asked for!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

It's 16 here... in GA.....:expected lows tomorrow in the single digits  now I have a right to complain about the cold with wind chill temps below zero...I need to move to Hawaii

Glad to see mac made it safe and sound...my brother called me yesterday from Pasedena... it seems I mixed up the dates for his WDW vacation he's going on the15th not the 5th.  He's at the BCS Championship game tonight and he said it was hot there...lucky dog

Hope everyone has a great week and stay warm


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's 16 here... in GA.....:expected lows tomorrow in the single digits  now I have a right to complain about the cold with wind chill temps below zero...I need to move to Hawaii
> 
> Glad to see mac made it safe and sound...my brother called me yesterday from Pasedena... it seems I mixed up the dates for his WDW vacation he's going on the15th not the 5th.  He's at the BCS Championship game tonight and he said it was hot there...lucky dog
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week and stay warm



Oh...
So that was the reason I did not find your brother...


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> It's going to be 32 degrees here when I head out the door, but apparently it's going to feel like 19 with wind chill!! Mac brought the cold down with her.
> 
> I guess I'm getting the cold weather I asked for!



At the motherland today, it was 76 or 77 this afternoon.
Hit 46 when I left MK at 9:37 tonight.
Only felt nippy for us when the wind blew.

I am looking at the forecast for when I will be at the dark side....rain possibly.
I will take 40's any day over rain.

I am sure 40's would feel cold for a Floridian.
Back home today was negative 13 with a negative 40 with the wc.


----------



## Lynne G

The temp right now is 3 degrees F.  The wind is so cold it almost hurts.  
Two things I heard our road crews are doing to help with the cold:  holding up traffic to take down icicles from the overpasses and spraying beet juice (yes, beet juice)  over the brine solution that's on the roads now.  I hate black ice.  

Here's a warm cup of your favorite beverage to those enjoying this record cold!  

And I agree with you Mac, I'd take a 40 degree day over the 10 or 12 degree day I will have today.  How are the crowds?  Isn't WDW Marathon Weekend this weekend?


----------



## Metro West

It's 34 degrees at work right now but I'll take it over the ridiculous wind chills experienced by other places.

How people can stand to live up north is beyond me.


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> It's 34 degrees at work right now but I'll take it over the ridiculous wind chills experienced by other places.  How people can stand to live up north is beyond me.



It was 45 here this morning now 52.


----------



## buckeev

Brrrrrrr...who ordered the Polar Express?
Personally, me thinks it's Mac's fault....it was warm before they arrived!
Headed into Epcot searching for characters today, unless we here anything about a character Palooza at Hollywood.


----------



## keishashadow

you don't want to know how cold it is here.  We're hardy stock up but really...enough already...'uncle'!

 had planned on hunkering down here and escaping venturing out.  Even had DiL drop off GD to stay until the weather breaks so she didn't have to go outside @  5 am to come here each day.  

 ha, best laid plans indeed.  youngest DS has been sick with intestinal bug since pre NYEve.  he's very slim and lost over 10 pds in less than a week.  Have to go chip off the ice from car & make a 50 mile RT to dr's far flung satellite office this morning.  Just hope they fix him up.  Seems rather heartless to slap him on the back, say good luck and head out on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

So yesterday's weather reached a high of 6 Celsius and then plummeted to -20. 

When I got back to my car, all the ice had melted off before it got too cold. I may or may not have given the car a hug. >_>

I am ready for winter to end.


----------



## momofboyz3

I will join in too  Argh~ 16 degrees in Boston down to 9 tonight. The wind really can knock the breath right out of you. I keep saying when the boys move on to college (or whatever) I'm moving south.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - here's hoping Hercules doesn't live up to his name.



Think by the time it reaches us now it's supposed to have died off a bit, but it'll get colder.

When youse have bad weather it usually hits us a week to 10 days after you..........not looking forward to that.

Funny......we never get your lovely warm summer weather sent over


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> you don't want to know how cold it is here.  We're hardy stock up but really...enough already...'uncle'!
> 
> had planned on hunkering down here and escaping venturing out.  Even had DiL drop off GD to stay until the weather breaks so she didn't have to go outside @  5 am to come here each day.
> 
> ha, best laid plans indeed.  youngest DS has been sick with intestinal bug since pre NYEve.  he's very slim and lost over 10 pds in less than a week.  Have to go chip off the ice from car & make a 50 mile RT to dr's far flung satellite office this morning.  Just hope they fix him up.  Seems rather heartless to slap him on the back, say good luck and head out on Friday afternoon.



Hope your DS feels better soon........not a good way to lose weight....especially if you don't need to. Hugs for him and you for the drive in that weather


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> you don't want to know how cold it is here.  We're hardy stock up but really...enough already...'uncle'!
> 
> had planned on hunkering down here and escaping venturing out.  Even had DiL drop off GD to stay until the weather breaks so she didn't have to go outside @  5 am to come here each day.
> 
> ha, best laid plans indeed.  youngest DS has been sick with intestinal bug since pre NYEve.  he's very slim and lost over 10 pds in less than a week.  Have to go chip off the ice from car & make a 50 mile RT to dr's far flung satellite office this morning.  Just hope they fix him up.  Seems rather heartless to slap him on the back, say good luck and head out on Friday afternoon.



Oh Keisha, that's terrible.  I hope your DS feels better soon.  No way to start when you're not feeling well.  

They keep reminding us that the flu vacine is stll available.  Oh, please don't remind me the flu is still around.  With these wild swings in temps, no wonder people are getting sick.  We should be in the high 50's by Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> The temp right now is 3 degrees F.  The wind is so cold it almost hurts.
> Two things I heard our road crews are doing to help with the cold:  holding up traffic to take down icicles from the overpasses and spraying beet juice (yes, beet juice)  over the brine solution that's on the roads now.  I hate black ice.
> 
> Here's a warm cup of your favorite beverage to those enjoying this record cold!
> 
> And I agree with you Mac, I'd take a 40 degree day over the 10 or 12 degree day I will have today.  How are the crowds?  Isn't WDW Marathon Weekend this weekend?


Crowds not bad today, but then it is cold and kids back in Skool now.
Last few days parks closed late and crowds let up bymidnight.
MK closed at 1:00.
I have no idea about the marathon.

Internet suxs big time here.
Network down in the park most oftoday.
We were disgusted by lack of it and the cm,s attitude when trying to get their assistance to switch the fp time.
It was so much indifference from them that we left the park at 4:30 today and returned to our resort.
We are so looking forward to when we switch to the dark side resort...





Bluer101 said:


> It was 45 here this morning now 52.


Hey, I remember back in October when youse were hoping for a cool down.
Your wish was granted but a few months later





buckeev said:


> Brrrrrrr...who ordered the Polar Express?
> Personally, me thinks it's Mac's fault....it was warm before they arrived!
> Headed into Epcot searching for characters today, unless we here anything about a character Palooza at Hollywood.




   It is always my fault.....


You were at Epcot today?
Me too.

Next time have your people call my people for a meet up!

Where will youse be on Wednesday?
Wanna meet up?

Hopefully I will have decent wifi in the room and will be able to read your reply while I am still at the motherland.


----------



## kittengal13

Just popping in to say hi! Hope you are all doing well 

I just competed my first Metafit class in almost a year... Wow!! Every bone and muscle in my body ache haha!


----------



## keishashadow

kittengal13 said:


> Just popping in to say hi! Hope you are all doing well
> 
> I just competed my first *Metafit class* in almost a year... Wow!! Every bone and muscle in my body ache haha!



not sure what that is but it sounds suspiciously like exercise Go for it!

 For lack of a better term, DS has a bacterial infection in his guts.  Doc stuffed him full of high dose antibiotics and he was able to keep down bland food yesterday, so we're happy.  

 The 2nd part of dr's prescription was:   when everything settled down, he's to eat lots of French fries and cheeseburgers.   Can't say I've ever heard that advice before lol

 carole hmmm who's taking the nice weather, hardly seems fair to just send the crummy variety your way.

 lynne - we aren't big on the flu vaccine here.  last time the whole family trooped off to get it we all got sick a few days later.  Just have it in our minds kwim?  Did you hear Pittsburgh has had swine flu pop up!  thought that was a thing of the past.

 ah well, way back on packing and errand running, as usual.   will be a busy day with GD in tow (her preschool cancelled due to waterline break, lots of them here with older infrastructure), least it's in the 20's today and will be even warmed on the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, please don't send swine flu over here.....we have more than enough bugs going around.........I really would like to do a Michael Jackson and walk around with a face mask on..........ugh.....why don't people cover their mouth when they cough anymore.........really growled at a man today for practically coughing in my face........I was in a bad mood to be fair.....I don't usually go all Ally McBeal on people but I did today  

Glad your DS is on the mend though 

Yes  exercise is not on my list of things to do.....well.......we walk.......or go on the treadmill when it's cold outside.

My friends that went to Disney and Universal in December came back couple of days ago..........they loved Universal.......enjoyed every second and wished they had spent more time there.........Disney......they did not really enjoy. They were offsite I do know that, but not sure exactly why they didn't enjoy it yet I'll find out when I see them properly. Glad they loved universal though as I had rambled on forever on the phone how wonderful it is 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## macraven

Hey homies, now at the dark side and in our room.

As I was walking to the elevator went past a person carrying a flag with about 40 teens following.

Rained a lot today and my hair got all wavy.
Can no longer braid it so it is really a mess now.

Going to city walk after son rests a bit.

The kid got motion sick on the rides around 8:45 this morning.
Being the great muther that I am, I did not make him stay in the park at closing time.
Left there 30 minutes before closing.....

I figured since he did not puke, he would be ok......


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, sorry DS got sick on a ride.  I am motion challenged on rides, so I medicate.  Oddly, my kids have no issue with motion and the little DD cannot have enough loops when riding a coaster.  Even with my meds, I only do the motion rides a time or two, then I enjoy people watching while kids ride.  Hope the rain leaves soon. We have freezing rain right now.  Lucky us, ice on the roads.

Happy Friday!!  Time to finally relax.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, as long as we have no snow and it is above freezing, I can handle the 
Orlando weather!

When I return home, I'll be begging for the big O weather....

Hope all homies have a great day.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Glad you're at least enjoying no snow, Mac!!

It's supposed to be +8 Celsius tomorrow. So I'm heading to the barn to play with horses. v_v


----------



## schumigirl

We may get snow next couple of weeks...........our country practically comes to a standstill when it snows badly.......makes us wonder how other countries manage with much, much worse.

Am I the only one who doesn't like Kindles?

I was never sure I wanted one, I love books.....real books and I have a huge collection.......but, I was talked into getting one all the same..........I know loads of people love them........so........

Gave it a try.........Don't like it. Back to real books. 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## kittengal13

Schumi, my friend and I were discussing this today, I much prefer a physical bonk which I can hold, most definitely


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I prefer physical books as well!!

I'd rather have a bubble bath with a paper book than a kindle. If the paper book fell in, I wouldn't be TOO sad or hurt!! lol


----------



## kittengal13

I have quite a few books which are puffy and the pages are wavy at the bottom because they've accidentally dipped into the bath whilst I was reading them lol!!


----------



## macraven

My first day of great weather today!

Tomorrow should be another winner


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My first day of great weather today!
> 
> Tomorrow should be another winner



Glad to hear it........have a great couple of days 


KG and Kogo.........I knew I couldn't be the only one who prefers real books..........nice to know I'm not so unusual


----------



## tink1957

Hi

Add me to the real book lover list.  I  prefer the feel of a book in my hand and there's something about  the lighting  on a kindle that bothers my eyes

Woke up to the wail of tornado sirens this morning...not a good way to start my weekend.  Thankfully, we only had a bad thunderstorm ...but it scared the crap out of me

Wishing mac and Keisha good weather this week..have fun and drink a cold one for me 

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## goofyfigment

Add me to real books too.

Gonna try to finish packing today making the move on Wednesday, but I'm convinced mother nature wants to give me a going away present in the form of a cold.  It was in the negatives the beginning of the week, snowed yesterday and as of right now its 58 out. I don't get it


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Add me to the real book lover list.  I  prefer the feel of a book in my hand and there's something about  the lighting  on a kindle that bothers my eyes
> 
> Woke up to the wail of tornado sirens this morning...not a good way to start my weekend.  Thankfully, we only had a bad thunderstorm ...but it scared the crap out of me
> 
> Wishing mac and Keisha good weather this week..have fun and drink a cold one for me
> 
> Have a great weekend homies



Tornado sirens  wow............not a great way to start the day at all!!

Yep I didn't like the light either on the kindle.............hope the rest of your weekend is better Vicki 



goofyfigment said:


> Add me to real books too.
> 
> Gonna try to finish packing today making the move on Wednesday, but I'm convinced mother nature wants to give me a going away present in the form of a cold.  It was in the negatives the beginning of the week, snowed yesterday and as of right now its 58 out. I don't get it



Yay......another book lover 

Hope you don't get a cold......that sucks when you have something so important to do........you must be getting very excited/nervous about your move


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Add me to real books too.
> 
> Gonna try to finish packing today making the move on Wednesday, but I'm convinced mother nature wants to give me a going away present in the form of a cold.  It was in the negatives the beginning of the week, snowed yesterday and as of right now its 58 out. I don't get it



Hope your move goes smooth.

You will love not seeing snow anymore.


----------



## Metro West

goofyfigment said:


> Gonna try to finish packing today making the move on Wednesday, but I'm convinced mother nature wants to give me a going away present in the form of a cold.  It was in the negatives the beginning of the week, snowed yesterday and as of right now its 58 out. I don't get it


 Good luck to you and talking about weather...last Sunday the high was 84 but on Tuesday the high was 38. Talk about screwy!


----------



## Lynne G

Book lover here too!  I even print out email and attachments to read hard copies of them sometimes.

Yeah, very screwy weather.  We are are the high 50's, so after a day of rain, it is almost nice out.  We had 2 inches of rain in 2 hours.  Very soggy Saturday.

Goofy, best wishes and good health in the move!  How exciting to leave the state and a new job.  

Wishing all a peaceful Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Strange weather today.......icy and frosty first thing.....which usually means a lovely sunny day, but cold. Before long it was windy, dull and cold........downright miserable day all round.

Got my steam cleaner though.........I hate shopping on a Sunday usually but it wasn't too bad today where we were.

Now I just need to use it..........

Final episode of Sherlock tonight........really enjoying it.


----------



## kittengal13

So excited for Sherlock!! Totally love Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## kittengal13

So excited for Sherlock!! Totally love Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## buckeev

Metro West said:


> Good luck to you and talking about weather...last Sunday the high was 84 but on Tuesday the high was 38. Talk about screwy!



Yes...that was the same crazy temps we experienced while there last week! Tuesday morning was the only time we pulled out the gloves! ( of course, I then proceeded to lose mine, not the only thing that didn't make it home..


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> So excited for Sherlock!! Totally love Benedict Cumberbatch



Sherlock was.........amazing!!!! Loved that episode.........best one ever.......and yes there's something about Benedict 



buckeev said:


> Exhausted after 17 days in Orlando...I still haven't got my legs back! But we did have a great time.
> 
> BTW Schumigal...did you see my shout out with regards to the NASCAR salad?! yUMMMMM!



Glad you had a fantastic time in Orlando ..........just read back through the threads and found the Nascar salad comment...........don't know how I missed it........glad you enjoyed it, it was lovely........planning on it being one of our first meals this year.........just hope the menu doesn't change between now and then


----------



## Metro West

Carole...I had a shock yesterday at the Studios. I discovered the cost of a slice of the garden pizza which you know is my favorite jumped from $4.39 to $6.29! With my discount it was $15.00 where it had been $10.00 before. I don't know if all restaurants went up but I'm going to check it out the next time I'm over there. We might have to find somewhere else to eat before HHN!


----------



## macraven

_homies, i am home....

snow still on the ground here and saw a few flurries driving home from the airport.


it is not 70 degrees here _


----------



## Bluer101

Glad you made it. We arrived home at 6:30 and ordered Dominos pizza. Now back to the grind for now. Had a great time with everyone as usual.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Glad to hear everyone is getting home safe!

It has been warming up here. On Saturday there was a freezing rain warning, but I drove to the barn anyway. The roads were good. Then I promptly slipped and fell going into the barn. The pony that was tied up, sidestepped and stared at me, worried about why I was lying on the ground. Poor guy was so confused!

Yesterday I made banana bread for the first time. It turned out quite well! Yum!

What I can't figure out is why the work week had to start again.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole...I had a shock yesterday at the Studios. I discovered the cost of a slice of the garden pizza which you know is my favorite jumped from $4.39 to $6.29! With my discount it was $15.00 where it had been $10.00 before. I don't know if all restaurants went up but I'm going to check it out the next time I'm over there. We might have to find somewhere else to eat before HHN!




Och.......it's only money.....lol.......it's tradition we go there every year 

Mac........don't let the snow bite...........sucks to be home though........hope the trip was everything you hoped 


We have a beautiful day here and it's actually quite warm....ish for mid January.

Out this morning getting some bits for my son's 20th birthday tomorrow.....cannot believe he will be 20!! Where the heck did that time go 

Loving my steamer (sad I know).......been steaming the heck out of everything this afternoon whether it needed it or not.......DH was frightened to sit still!! House is gleaming 

Now making a big gooey chocolate cake for tomorrow......he does love his choc cake.


----------



## goofyfigment

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Out this morning getting some bits for my son's 20th birthday tomorrow.....cannot believe he will be 20!! Where the heck did that time go .



My daughter will be 20 on the 31st and I ask myself daily where did the time go, I still can't believe she's a sophomore in college


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> homies, i am home....  snow still on the ground here and saw a few flurries driving home from the airport.  it is not 70 degrees here



Glad to see you made it home. I have been thinking about you and the flight home. Had a great time. See you soon.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Glad to see you made it home. I have been thinking about you and the flight home. Had a great time. See you soon.



_we had a fantastic time with youse and your family!

we need to do a repeat.


i have a SW flight booked for BWI in the spring and really am dreading it.
after that trip, i don't think i will be a repeat customer for SW/AT.

i am glad todd and i left the hotel early for the airport yesterday.
the TSA line took one full hour.
the place was packed.
one employee told us that on saturday the line line was twice as long.
guess it was the time period we were in for that lengthy wait.

the first flight was over booked by 10 people so it was a very good thing we checked in early.
only 4 peeps took advantage of the $300 vouchers and a different flight to atlanta.

the plane that we were scheduled to travel on was an incoming international one and had an one hour delay getting in.
then after a much later start, the connecting flight was delayed so that was good.  (it meant we could make it for boarding.)
didn't want to spend the night in ATL airport until monday.

with the connecting flight in ATL for MKE, it was full.
it didn't leave until 9:00 pm.
only thing it caused for us was another day of paying for airport parking.

today i unpack the luggage and do laundry.
what an unpleasant chore to do.

i thought i would have a great sleep last night but around 3:00 am, the cats came in the room and slept on me.

i am back to winter now.
ick.
_


----------



## damo

goofyfigment said:


> My daughter will be 20 on the 31st and I ask myself daily where did the time go, I still can't believe she's a sophomore in college



My baby just turned 25 on Friday.  I've stopped wondering where the time went and have decided to start anticipating the great things that will come along in this second half of my life!  I can't wait for the grandbabies!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> My baby just turned 25 on Friday.  I've stopped wondering where the time went and have decided to start anticipating the great things that will come along in this second half of my life!  I can't wait for the grandbabies!



_i have two sons getting married this year.
i can not imagine either one of them having a family within the next few years.

i'm hoping to adopt another kitten later this month.
i find they are easier to take care of..........


damo, it is hard to imagine your daughter is that old.
well, not meaning old but being an adult._


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> My daughter will be 20 on the 31st and I ask myself daily where did the time go, I still can't believe she's a sophomore in college



It's quite scary.......it really does seem no time at all since they were babies 



damo said:


> My baby just turned 25 on Friday.  I've stopped wondering where the time went and have decided to start anticipating the great things that will come along in this second half of my life!  I can't wait for the grandbabies!



Yep that's a really good way to look at it......although grandbabies are a long way off for us.....hopefully.......DS still has 3 and a half years of university to do then goodness knows!



macraven said:


> i'm hoping to adopt another kitten later this month.
> i find they are easier to take care of..........



We will need pictures to coo over 


Happy 20th Birthday to my lovely son today 

He's got a full day at University then, since it will be later when he get's in......Chinese takeout instead of going out for a meal........his request so Chinese it is


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Shumi's son!   My DS always wants chinese take out, even if it's not his birthday.

Mac, kitties are so cute.  Pictures if a new one arrives.

I have a ways to go for my kids to be in their 20's, though the fact that my DD will be 13 this year means I will have 2 teens now!   and a teen girl!   

Happy Tuesday!  It's raining and raining today, then turning colder.  Snow coming Thursday.  Crazy weather indeed.

More time for tea.


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Birthday Kyle 

Don't worry I'm not a stalker- I remember your sons name from your lovely TR


----------



## tink1957

to Kyle!

Speaking of feeling old...my babies will turn 24 and 28 this year.

Still no grand babies to spoil...maybe next year.


----------



## AJ1983

Hi everyone! First time poster to this thread, so I guess I'll introduce myself. I'm a 30 y/o female from Canada, I am marrying my wonder fiancee (36) in October, and we are huge animal lovers (we have 6), and huge theme park lovers! 

I have grown up loving everything Disney, and attended as a child, and again in 2006. His first visit was in May 21013, when we did both US parks and all 4 WDW parks, and he LOVED it! So much in fact that he actually suggested returning to the Dark Side and Disney in October for our honeymoon. He's is really excited because we missed the Transformers opening by about a month while we were there in May (though he did get his picture with Megatron!). Since we are staying onsite for 5 days, I'm sure he will get his fill of that ride haha We also plan to attend HHN while we are there, and he is PUMPED about this. I'm excited to check out the Springfiled section, which was not complete during our last visit, and Diagon Alley.

Last time, we stayed onsite for one night (the night we arrived), and due to the fact that we were taking advantage of park hours, we did not get to explore the hotel at all. Looking forward to relaxing by the pool of the RPR this time around 

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread- I can only take so many FP+ question/complaint threads haha


----------



## kittengal13

AJ1983 said:


> Hi everyone! First time poster to this thread, so I guess I'll introduce myself. I'm a 30 y/o female from Canada, I am marrying my wonder fiancee (36) in October, and we are huge animal lovers (we have 6), and huge theme park lovers!  I have grown up loving everything Disney, and attended as a child, and again in 2006. His first visit was in May 21013, when we did both US parks and all 4 WDW parks, and he LOVED it! So much in fact that he actually suggested returning to the Dark Side and Disney in October for our honeymoon. He's is really excited because we missed the Transformers opening by about a month while we were there in May (though he did get his picture with Megatron!). Since we are staying onsite for 5 days, I'm sure he will get his fill of that ride haha We also plan to attend HHN while we are there, and he is PUMPED about this. I'm excited to check out the Springfiled section, which was not complete during our last visit, and Diagon Alley.  Last time, we stayed onsite for one night (the night we arrived), and due to the fact that we were taking advantage of park hours, we did not get to explore the hotel at all. Looking forward to relaxing by the pool of the RPR this time around   Hope you don't mind me joining this thread- I can only take so many FP+ question/complaint threads haha



Hi and welcome!!!  I'm Michaela and it's nice to "meet" you! 

What a fabulous honeymoon! 

I agree about the being sick of FP+ etc! We are a friendly, laid back bunch here so please don't hesitate to join in


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Welcome AJ!

This thread is very welcoming! Everyone here rocks! 

I'm quite jealous of your honeymoon plans!

What province are you in?  It's always nice to see more Canadians.


----------



## tink1957

AJ

Congrats on your engagement... you will love relaxing at RPR it's our favorite.


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey aj 

Congrats on the engagement


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Happy 20th Birthday to my lovely son today
> 
> He's got a full day at University then, since it will be later when he get's in......Chinese takeout instead of going out for a meal........his request so Chinese it is



_ to Kyle !!

no longer a teen.........
wow!

hope he has a great day.

chinese food always hits the spot._


----------



## AJ1983

Thank you everyone and Kogo I'm from NL


----------



## macraven

_ to our newest homie:

*AJ*



This is the place for you to hang out.
you'll have fun at the darkside and hhn.
it will be the best way to celebrate a wedding/honeymoon._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i have two sons getting married this year.
> i can not imagine either one of them having a family within the next few years.
> 
> i'm hoping to adopt another kitten later this month.
> i find they are easier to take care of..........
> 
> 
> damo, it is hard to imagine your daughter is that old.
> well, not meaning old but being an adult._



That's my baby boy.  My daughter will be turning 28 this year!!!   She got married in 2012.  I anticipate my baby boy will probably get married in 2015.  I betcha it is still at least 3 years before either have babies.  

Glad you had a nice vacay with your son.  It makes you feel pretty good that your adult children still want to spend time with you...and not just because you're paying!

And welcome to another fellow Canadian on our board!  Doncha just love a good ice storm????  bleh!!!!!!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

How on earth have I missed this post?  Hi everyone fairly new to disboards but check in everyday.  We are leaving for universal in 12 days and I am so very excited!  

First trip to Fl for my son and first time to darkside for me.  I so hope the weather is nice and we can enjoy full days at the park.  Staying onsite at Royal and doing 3 days at the parks and 2 at the beach.  

Oh my only part that makes me nervous is he is not sure about flying.  Hmmm well as a teenager out weighing his mom by 40lbs praying I don't have to carry him on the plane LOL  Kidding.  I hope everyone on dis is patient I have a feeling I will be sharing a lot of photos very soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for my boy.......he says thanks  yes mac...........Chinese is always good.....whatever the occasion......or even no occasion 

He was delighted with his main present of a day driving at a racing circuit........he's done it before and it was a fantastic day........and our nerves were melting watching him drive all those very very fast cars..........but it was an amazing day, so not surprisingly he was over the moon to be doing it again, with a different selection of high powered cars this time 


Welcome to AJ and o/newstarts to the friendliest thread on the boards 



Had a very productive day..........changed our New York hotel room for a suite.............for not that much more money ......will give us more room while we're in Manhattan........and exactly where we wanted to stay too, so I'm very happy with that.

Also, not so much fun was steaming what carpets I do have with my new steamer........doesn't clean them as such, but freshens and refreshes.....apparently  they do look......well.....fresh I suppose


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome AJ!  We are friendly bunch.  

Long ago, we honeymooned at WDW.  DH is stll not a Disney or theme park fan.  Oh well.  Much happiness with your upcoming fall wedding.  What a lovely time of year to get married.  

Shumi, glad to hear DS had a great time at the driving place.  My DS is old enough to drive, but has yet to take the test.  I am not pushing too hard, yet.  My insurance will go skyrocket though, young males under 25 have the highest insurance in the US. 

Still raining here, and chinese takeout seems better and better for dinner.  Hmmmm.


----------



## ky07

Quick check in and to say hi to all the homies and hope everyone is doing well


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Shumi, glad to hear DS had a great time at the driving place.  My DS is old enough to drive, but has yet to take the test.  I am not pushing too hard, yet.  My insurance will go skyrocket though, young males under 25 have the highest insurance in the US.
> 
> Still raining here, and chinese takeout seems better and better for dinner.  Hmmmm.



Chinese takeout.....yep always a good idea 

He hasn't done this years driving day yet.......they only do track days between April and October........weather should be better.......so he has to wait till Easter to enjoy his present.....lol......he doesn't mind.

Yes it's the same here with insurance........they don't get to learn till they're 17 in the UK, so he's now in his 3rd year with full licence and my goodness me it's fantastic to see the cost coming down every year........it's still high.......but better than the first year, that was a scary amount 




Got a real inkling to visit Canada........just watched a friends DVD of when they were there last year..........they went to a couple of places We want to go.......Montreal....for the Grand Prix.........and Banff which is another place We'd love to see and a few other places........looks so beautiful


----------



## macraven

_to the newest homie here





orlandonewstarts


you can call this thread your home away from home like the rest of us homies do.

we have been around for quite a few years and on chapter #11 now.

we love to talk about the darkside here!_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Quick check in and to say hi to all the homies and hope everyone is doing well



_good to see youse homie!
hope all is fine with you and the family.



_


----------



## Lynne G

orlandonewstarts said:


> How on earth have I missed this post?  Hi everyone fairly new to disboards but check in everyday.  We are leaving for universal in 12 days and I am so very excited!
> 
> First trip to Fl for my son and first time to darkside for me.  I so hope the weather is nice and we can enjoy full days at the park.  Staying onsite at Royal and doing 3 days at the parks and 2 at the beach.
> 
> Oh my only part that makes me nervous is he is not sure about flying.  Hmmm well as a teenager out weighing his mom by 40lbs praying I don't have to carry him on the plane LOL  Kidding.  I hope everyone on dis is patient I have a feeling I will be sharing a lot of photos very soon.



Welcome!!  So soon to visit the Darkside!  All of us like pictures. Have a safe trip.  My teen DS does not mind flying.  Maybe give your DS some motion medicine and pack a book or some food or other to keep him busy in flight.


----------



## macraven

_goofyfigment moves to florida tomorrow!!

hooray...........




hoping she has a smooth move and great weather on moving day._


----------



## glocon

Soooooo jealous of goofyfigment.      My highest aspiration in life is to move to Florida some day.  My DH not so excited about that.

Good luck goofyfigment, and don't forget to use your Florida resident discounts at the parks and resorts!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

AJ1983 said:


> Thank you everyone and Kogo I'm from NL



I love NL! I went a few years ago and just fell in love with pretty much everything. Of course, I didn't go in the winter, so I'd probably fall out of love with it if I was there during the snow!! 



orlandonewstarts said:


> How on earth have I missed this post?  Hi everyone fairly new to disboards but check in everyday.  We are leaving for universal in 12 days and I am so very excited!
> 
> First trip to Fl for my son and first time to darkside for me.  I so hope the weather is nice and we can enjoy full days at the park.  Staying onsite at Royal and doing 3 days at the parks and 2 at the beach.
> 
> Oh my only part that makes me nervous is he is not sure about flying.  Hmmm well as a teenager out weighing his mom by 40lbs praying I don't have to carry him on the plane LOL  Kidding.  I hope everyone on dis is patient I have a feeling I will be sharing a lot of photos very soon.



Welcome!!!! You are going to LOVE the darkside!! Best place on earth!!


----------



## schumigirl

Good luck today Goofyfigment........hope it all goes well........sure it will 


Am I the only person who has never listened to the words of cats in the cradle??

Was out to lunch with some friends and we got talking about sad songs we can't listen to without crying......it was a long list  but one mentioned cats in the cradle, and although I knew the tune I never knew the words..............we all ended up blubbing  messes at the table when she played it on her phone and we read the lyrics   our waiter was crying with laughter..........we must have looked ridiculous  oh my goodness what a sad song though 

DH didn't believe I didn't know it when I told him about it when I got home!!

Interesting lunch.


----------



## glocon

Hey all-

I just posted my first poll in the resorts section.  I was hoping all you regulars would vote and give me some advice.

Especially Mac- it is right up your alley I think...


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Am I the only person who has never listened to the words of cats in the cradle??


 That's a great old song. Harry Chapin was a great songwriter and the 70s were the decade of the singer/songwriter. Of course we don't see that any longer.


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> Hey all-
> 
> I just posted my first poll in the resorts section.  I was hoping all you regulars would vote and give me some advice.
> 
> Especially Mac- it is right up your alley I think...



_i did my essay over there when i read this post this morning.._


----------



## Bluer101

Metro West said:


> That's a great old song. Harry Chapin was a great songwriter and the 70s were the decade of the singer/songwriter. Of course we don't see that any longer.



Great song.


----------



## Bluer101

glocon said:


> Soooooo jealous of goofyfigment.      My highest aspiration in life is to move to Florida some day.  My DH not so excited about that.  Good luck goofyfigment, and don't forget to use your Florida resident discounts at the parks and resorts!



It's nice living here but we have to work here too.


----------



## AJ1983

Just booked our 5 night stay at Royal Pacific Resort, October 14-19   

I know its a little early, but I know the parks will be busy with Diagon Alley opening, so I DEFINITELY want that Express Pass. I just didn't want to take a chance on the rooms in my price range ( standard lol) being unavailable if I wait to book.

I'm pretty excited..definitely feels real!


----------



## Metro West

AJ1983 said:


> Just booked our 5 night stay at Royal Pacific Resort, October 14-19
> 
> I know its a little early, but I know the parks will be busy with Diagon Alley opening, so I DEFINITELY want that Express Pass. I just didn't want to take a chance on the rooms in my price range ( standard lol) being unavailable if I wait to book.
> 
> I'm pretty excited..definitely feels real!


 Are you planning on attending HHN?


----------



## diskids2

Hi!  Just popped over to see how HP2 was coming along.  We have a trip planned for Jan. 2015.  

Truthfully, I popped over to get away from the FP+ threads!  I open them, and read them, and then I hate myself for doing it!


----------



## AJ1983

Metro-we are DEFINITELY doing HHN, thinking either the 15th (if its on that Wednesday) or the 16th. My DFi is very interested in the Walking Dead area.

I also booked 9 nights at Pop, 19th-28th


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> That's a great old song. Harry Chapin was a great songwriter and the 70s were the decade of the singer/songwriter. Of course we don't see that any longer.





Bluer101 said:


> Great song.



 

Just too sad to listen to for me 



diskids2 said:


> Truthfully, I popped over to get away from the FP+ threads!  I open them, and read them, and then I hate myself for doing it!



Welcome to our happy place.........stick around and chat  

It's much friendlier over here.........and yep those threads are......well.....exhausting but I do read them.....and thank my lucky stars I don't go to Disney  happy planning for your darkside visit 




Ordered new  dining room furniture today........new table, chairs and a lovely big dresser.........I'm over the moon with what we chose, just have to wait 3 weeks though. DH wasn't convinced at first we really needed new furniture.........but we got it and now actually he's glad wear changing it.

Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight.......forgot to make garlic bread but it was still lush


----------



## AJ1983

diskids2 said:


> Hi!  Just popped over to see how HP2 was coming along.  We have a trip planned for Jan. 2015.
> 
> Truthfully, I popped over to get away from the FP+ threads!  I open them, and read them, and then I hate myself for doing it!



Here here! I am not going to let it discourage me for my trip in October. Actually I think DFi will like this system more. Instead of getting to DHS at RD to get a FP for 2 hours out for Toy Story, we can book FP+ for whatever time works for us, if we wish to sleep in.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i did my essay over there when i read this post this morning.._




That essay was an A*+


----------



## macraven

_last month i booked my stay there.
didn't think it was too early......

your dates cross over to mine._


----------



## goofyfigment

Well I got here but not without incident. I got in an accident in Woodstock va at 3am Wednesday took 3 hours for tow truck and 3 more hours til rental company opened. Got here at midnight went to er then finally to hotel by 4 am. Going to check apartment renovations tomorrow and hopefully sign lease. Only bad thing is Thursday I have to drive back to Virginia to get my car and return rental. Think I'm taking train back on Friday.....  never a dull moment but at least I'm going to the parks tomorrow even though the holiday crowds are worrying me lol


----------



## tink1957

Oh goofy so sorry to hear about your accident... what a rough start to your move.   Hope you're doing OK after all that trauma.

At least you made it to your new home and after all that it can only get better.

Have fun at the parks and I hope your new place gets ready soon


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks tink!  I'm sore and still freezing all I can say is I was very happy I brought three blankets with me while I was waiting for tow truck otherwise I'd probably be a popcicle now lol


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Well I got here but not without incident. I got in an accident in Woodstock va at 3am Wednesday took 3 hours for tow truck and 3 more hours til rental company opened. Got here at midnight went to er then finally to hotel by 4 am. Going to check apartment renovations tomorrow and hopefully sign lease. Only bad thing is Thursday I have to drive back to Virginia to get my car and return rental. Think I'm taking train back on Friday.....  never a dull moment but at least I'm going to the parks tomorrow even though the holiday crowds are worrying me lol



















_i feel so bad for youse.
hope you don't have any issues going back for your car.

are you physically ok right now?

keep us posted_


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> _last month i booked my stay there.
> didn't think it was too early......
> 
> your dates cross over to mine._



_AJ, i was posting that above statement to you.
don't know how it got out of order._


----------



## Lynne G

Goofy, so sorry to hear of your accident.  Not a good way to start anew.  I hope you are feeling better.  Good luck with your new apartment.  I hope you had fun at the parks.  We will be there at the end of Aug., so if you need any reminder of PA or just want to say hi, we are up to it.  Now I can say I know a snow bird that stopped migrating!  

Happy Thursday all!  Thank goodness it is Friday tomorrow.  I am so looking forward to our holiday weekend.


----------



## goofyfigment

Physically I'm just sore but doing well. Car is fixable so I get to go back Thursday oh joy!!! Lol

Lynne definitely let me know when you are in town and we can meet up.

At least now I know I'll be at the hhn meet this year


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Well I got here but not without incident. I got in an accident in Woodstock va at 3am Wednesday took 3 hours for tow truck and 3 more hours til rental company opened. Got here at midnight went to er then finally to hotel by 4 am. Going to check apartment renovations tomorrow and hopefully sign lease. Only bad thing is Thursday I have to drive back to Virginia to get my car and return rental. Think I'm taking train back on Friday.....  never a dull moment but at least I'm going to the parks tomorrow even though the holiday crowds are worrying me lol



How awful.......glad to hear you weren't badly hurt though  hopefully that's all the bad luck you'll have with the move.....

Enjoy the parks today


----------



## macraven

_last week at this time i was at the darkside and having wonderful weather not having to wear my winter coat and hat/gloves..........


it seems like it was a dream almost as i am back home and it is cold and *snowing* again.


there are times i truly believe we have only two seasons where i live.
winter and the 4th of July.


to those at the darkside now, party on.
have fun and get a tan before you have to go back home._


----------



## macraven

orlandonewstarts said:


> How on earth have I missed this post?  Hi everyone fairly new to disboards but check in everyday.  We are leaving for universal in 12 days and I am so very excited!
> 
> First trip to Fl for my son and first time to darkside for me.  I so hope the weather is nice and we can enjoy full days at the park.  Staying onsite at Royal and doing 3 days at the parks and 2 at the beach.
> 
> Oh my only part that makes me nervous is he is not sure about flying.  Hmmm well as a teenager out weighing his mom by 40lbs praying I don't have to carry him on the plane LOL  Kidding.  I hope everyone on dis is patient I have a feeling I will be sharing a lot of photos very soon.



_i saw you post about sanford airport on another forum.
you asked about transportation to the parks from that airport.

i just read on the transportation thread that a company Horizons, shuttle service, does work out of sanford.
$35 pp rt from sanford to disney.
price might be different for universal resorts.

i am guessing you still have 9 days before you leave so if you still need transportation, check the company out.
the thread on the transportation is titled where you won't miss it.

you need to do the math to see if this will be cheaper than renting a car and paying for hotel parking.




_


----------



## orlandonewstarts

macraven said:


> _i saw you post about sanford airport on another forum.
> you asked about transportation to the parks from that airport.
> 
> i just read on the transportation thread that a company Horizons, shuttle service, does work out of sanford.
> $35 pp rt from sanford to disney.
> price might be different for universal resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Thanks.  I booked a car Mon - Friday with all fees $155.  I know parking is like $20 per night at hotel so we are looking at another $60 there.  Total $215with parking.  But I do like the idea of having a car to use.  DS wants to do beach 1 day and Hard Rock Cafe one night.  So I think we might be traveling a bit to different places.  

Im just glad I caught my goof up about Sanford and Orlando airports.  Oh that could have been ugly start to vacation.


----------



## macraven

_by staying onsite, you won't have any transportation issues reaching HRC.
it is in city walk and it is fun!_


----------



## macraven

_i'm putting goofyfigment on the hhn list for meet ups this year.

i know she won't be missing this one since she'll be living around the corner..._


----------



## macraven

_i have time on my hands right now and can complain about winter again.


started snowing a few hours ago.
another cold front coming in but it wasn't to start until tomorrow i thought.



i wish the weather stations would make up their minds. _


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Mac: We're about to get another really cold snap again. This usually means it's so cold it can't snow!

It snowed yesterday but other than getting the groceries first thing in the morning, I stayed inside all day. I got the laundry done, tackled a pile of dishes, and played video games all day long. I personally think that's one of the best ways to get through a snowy crappy day when the roads are bad. 

I mean, I can think of a few other things that are BETTER than video games in my PJs, but not much. 

So who here is ready for spring!?


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> So who here is ready for spring!?



_June is my new Spring._


----------



## Lynne G

Me! Me!  I am ready for nice weather.

Highs to be in the 20's this week.  4 to 6 inches of snow coming tomorrow.  I hope my work says stay home.

DS was talking about USO.  He is happy to be going back to the Portofino.  He likes the size of the rooms and does not mind the slightly longer walk.  We were so lucky last time we stayed there, the boat captain saw us coming from the door closest to our room, and waited for us to catch the boat.  It is such a nice ride.  We always have nice captains.  

It has been a good long weekend.  Having today off will screw my workdays up, but that's ok, shorter work weeks are always appreciated.

Happy Monday. Y'all!


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

Cold here too.........not Chicago cold........but cold........I hate the cold!


----------



## Cielei

Hello everyone and happy Monday! Just popped in for the first time in a long while to see what progress had been made. We just moved to the Minneapolis area this past summer. I thought the Chicago area was cold, but I was wrong. I'm not sure, but I think this may be the north pole.

Can someone give me some good solid arguments to convince DH to let me book a trip for September? I need a little help because he has been surprisingly resistant this year.


----------



## goofyfigment

Just popping in to say hi!!!! Moving into my apartment tomorrow so this weekend felt more like a vacation then life. Went to a couple of parks, tomorrow furniture shopping.

 Mac yes I'll be at the meet won't miss it for anything


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Just popping in to say hi!!!! Moving into my apartment tomorrow so this weekend felt more like a vacation then life. Went to a couple of parks, tomorrow furniture shopping.
> 
> *Mac yes I'll be at the meet won't miss it for anything*



_i'm penciling you in on my calendar......._


----------



## macraven

_to our newest homie:



Cielei


we are so glad you have joined us.
now you will be a prisoner of this thread for the rest of your life.....

jk, well.....to at least spring time that is.


i know the twin cities well.
my paternal unit was from Red Wing.
spent much time up there over the years, beautiful area in the summer.


i don't know what to tell you about convincing the husband.
mine hates florida so i leave him at home and go solo for 17 days in the fall...
and a few side trips during the year.



maybe you can have a headache that lasts about 4 weeks and only going to orlando will make it go away.


_


----------



## kittengal13

Hey guys! Just popping in to say hi 

I have been listening to Defying Gravity all this week- such an incredible song!! Schumi, I am so jealous that you are going to see Wicked in NYC!!! are you all  set for your trip?

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Happy dance.  Just rebooked the rental again.  Ok so its only $9 less but hey it made my day.  

This time next week we will bein FL at our first day in the park.   So excited I can't wait.  

Holy cow this weather at home is crazy.  No school again today snow, winds, and -12 outside.  Brrrr.  I know 70 in FL may not be that warm but it sounds amazing right now.  

And have to share.  At 34 I finally realized I have become my monther.   I have spent the last 2 nights cleaning the house top to bottom before we leave.  You know on the off chance someone has to come in while we are gone.  LOL My lift fixtures have never been cleaner and I even organized the closets.


----------



## Lynne G

It is so cold.  Snow is coming down an inch an hour.  Took me 1 and 1/2 hours to travel 7 miles.  Made it home safe.  20 degrees with a wind chill at -11.  Kids are still making their way home from school.  One wants grilled cheese other wants soup.  I am cuddled with our dog for a few minutes.  Then I will venture in the kitchen.

So am ready for a hot summer and hot during our vacation. Even cold FLA is not as cold as here.  

Stay warm for those in the cold!


----------



## Cielei

I might have to try that headache thing!  My little guys won't let me leave home without them though. They are fun and can actually ride everything now; so I don't mind if they tag along too. 

It is beautiful up here, but cold! I'm so over sub zero. (where is that frozen to death smiley when you need it?)

I'm working on him for September after school starts back so I know I can see all the new HP stuff. Yes, I'm proudly one of those parents who will take their kids out of school in a heartbeat to avoid crowds.  

Have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Just popping in to say hi!!!! Moving into my apartment tomorrow so this weekend felt more like a vacation then life. Went to a couple of parks, tomorrow furniture shopping.
> 
> Mac yes I'll be at the meet won't miss it for anything



Hope everything went well today and you're all settled in your new home........very very jealous of you 



kittengal13 said:


> I have been listening to Defying Gravity all this week- such an incredible song!! Schumi, I am so jealous that you are going to see Wicked in NYC!!! are you all  set for your trip?



I love that song too.......so full of emotion 

Before we went to New York last year I knew were going to see Wicked and made a point of not listening to any of the music beforehand and I was so glad I didn't as the whole show just blew me away.......can't wait to see it again this trip too.....it is amazing, and there's just something so special about seeing it on Broadway too.

One of my Scottish friends and her family are going to see the Wicked in Glasgow this year.......either April or May...I think May.....they are looking forward to it a lot 

Yep we're all set thanks....everything that can be booked has been booked........just got the dinner cruise to organise as a surprise for my mum.......even with 2 weeks we just don't have enough nights to do everything......we'll try our best though 



We had a beautiful but cold day today.......didn't go much above zero.......but the sun was shining.

Not enjoying AHS at all anymore..........very bored by it now........we have episode 11 tonight.........so disappointed as the other 2 series were amazing!!

Read a rumour series 4 might be about circus/carnival type scary things.......I won't be watching that if it is.......I would never sleep again 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> I'm working on him for September after school starts back so I know I can see all the new HP stuff. Yes, I'm proudly one of those parents who will take their kids out of school in a heartbeat to avoid crowds.
> 
> Have a great day!



_i had no problem taking my boys out of school in May, two weeks before school ended for the year.

I was teaching and gave some weird reason why i needed off work for 8 school days.

taking them out of school in grade school up to 8th, was not an issue for me.


it was when they were in  high school i had to work around their school schedule.
our school district does truancy referrals to the police department on the 6th unexcused absense.
illness with a doctor note did allow for an excused absence.

_


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all , back from a rather too jam-packed trip but sure had a great time.  Interesting weather:  noo rain& was rather warm initially in Orlando.   the Bahamas were lovely, didn't want to leave.  Got really crowded with MLK weekend guests & chilly in Orlando the end of our trip  

_ps I hate FP+_.  

 Admit to giggling at many wearing down parkas and balaclavas in the parks, guess they had 'thin blood'.  Right now in single digits here & I'd kill for that 40 - 50 degree weather. 

 Really enjoyed the abbreviated meet with 'da homies @ studios.  Thanks for adjusting schedule to accommodate my mini-me. 



goofyfigment said:


> Physically I'm just sore but doing well. Car is fixable so I get to go back Thursday oh joy!!! Lol
> 
> Lynne definitely let me know when you are in town and we can meet up.
> 
> At least now I know I'll be at the hhn meet this year


 
 oh my!  glad you're ok, that's what matters.

 slowly segueing back into real life is a bear after a trip.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all , back from a rather too jam-packed trip but sure had a great time.  Interesting weather:  noo rain& was rather warm initially in Orlando.   the Bahamas were lovely, didn't want to leave.  Got really crowded with MLK weekend guests & chilly in Orlando the end of our trip





Wondered where you had been.........I didn't know you were heading to the Bahamas........wow.......any pics?

Glad you had such a good time though


----------



## Kogo Shuko

I agree with Schumi! Pics!! 

On a side note... I just want to say how much I love the Community Board... for entertaining reading! I've become addicted to the advice/WWYD threads.


----------



## Dee2013

"Admit to giggling at many wearing down parkas and balaclavas in the parks, guess they had 'thin blood'. Right now in single digits here & I'd kill for that 40 - 50 degree weather."



I was there MLK weekend, too. I actually took a picture of two people with parkas and scarves. I was in my sandals and shirt sleeves!

Early entry was great, as was EP. Evening was fine crowd-wise, too.


----------



## macraven

_another live one has come to us....


a big welcome to our newest homie that survived MLK weekend...



Dee2013

looks like you did what keisha and i did in january, hit both parks and hit the crowds at one of the theme parks.

(i will never do orlando in january again........)


Miss Dee, stick around and get to know your new family here.
all we do is yak about whatever is on our mind.

we are a friendly group and love everyone, and enjoy having newbies join us._


----------



## goofyfigment

Well tomorrow I get to make that awful drive back to the accident scene to get my car back and bring it home. Once I get it I can register it and get my Florida license and be an "official legal" Florida resident....woot woot!!!  Now where is the warm weather that was supposed to be down here, didn't think I'd have to turn my heat on my first night in new place lol


----------



## tink1957

Good luck goofy and drive carefully... congrats on becoming a Floridian... maybe some day for me 

According to our local weatherman it's warmer in Anchorage Alaska this week than it is here in GA...

Welcome to our newest homie Dee.

Welcome back Janet...we need those pics to make us warm


----------



## Cielei

:waves at the other new person: and welcome back, it sounds like you had a great trip!

We had -40 with wind chill this morning here. I was joking with my brother (who still lives in SC) that I don't need a deep freezer here, we can just use the back deck. Good news is, I talked DH into a trip, maybe even 2!! I've almost got him talked into a short one just before Memorial day on our way to my brother's wedding (I am giddy with anticipation to blend in with the other bridesmaids who are all half my age) and then another in Sept when the new stuff will hopefully be open!


----------



## Dee2013

My friends think I am nuts trying to plan another getaway so soon! If I could go this weekend, I would! I teach, so my vacations coincide with the busiest park times, but I don't care. I just a break when the crowds are too much.

I can not wait til Diagon Alley opens. Today's webcast was great!


----------



## macraven

_i always plan a return trip while i am on the present trip at the darkside.

_


----------



## Metro West

Well...winter continues in Florida. Hopefully there will be some changes in a couple of weeks but until then it's chilly here. I don't know how you people who live up north can stand it!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Metro I hope it warms up fast  We are coming on Monday but then again I am leaving -30 windchills.  So even if you are only 50 it will feel like a heat wave.


----------



## Cielei

Morning everyone! 

I have come to believe that there is something seriously off balance in the universe because lately I've been thinking that almost anything above 0 is a rather pleasant day. I'm not good at this cold/winter/snow thing. I cope by jumping into conversations with random strangers on the internet and living vicariously through them.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Well...winter continues in Florida. Hopefully there will be some changes in a couple of weeks but until then it's chilly here. I don't know how you people who live up north can stand it!



_we have forced air heat in our igloos.


we can shovel snow but can't shovel heat. 


it's a change of weather and cold all over the states except california, who is having the drought.
when you think of central/southern florida, who would think it would be cold there?


the weather where i am located started dipping low first week of december and has continued ...

we usually get our worse winter during mid january thru february.

this year we must have got lucky and having a longer winter season.

i blame it on the kids that prayed for snow for a white christmas._


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we have our second blast of artic air, so we have been in single and teen digits for over a week now.  More snow to come tomorrow.  Oh joy.  Told my co-worker, we like living here, we complain about the cold, then we complain about the hot.  That is why my favorite seasons are spring and fall, though I like the fall more.  

Metro, I hope it does warm up for you some.  We had great weather over the holidays.  We really enjoyed the parks when it was not too hot, and in the 
70's most of the time.

Stay warm!


----------



## keishashadow

mac hmmm forced heat in our igloos, it could be big! Yes, the best remedy for post vacation blues is to plan the next one asap.  I just completed mine



schumigirl said:


> Wondered where you had been.........I didn't know you were heading to the Bahamas........wow.......any pics?
> 
> Glad you had such a good time though


 
 I hope so, they are still on the memory cards.  Need to edit then upload but low on the totem pole here this week.  House needed a good cleaning, I'm half-way there.  least the activity is keeping me warm.



Metro West said:


> Well...winter continues in Florida. Hopefully there will be some changes in a couple of weeks but until then it's chilly here. I don't know how you people who live up north can stand it!



this is the longest blast of cold weather I can remember in Pittsburgh.  Had to turn on our heat on a month early in mid October and have only had a few random days above freezing since.  Was glad to escape for a week to warmer climes but it's seriously wearing on everybody's nerves.  It's been in single digits all week here during the day and supposed to be in negative numbers next week.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I hope so, they are still on the memory cards.  Need to edit then upload but low on the totem pole here this week.  House needed a good cleaning, I'm half-way there.  least the activity is keeping me warm.



Can't wait to see some pics Janet  .........though remember...housework is over-rated......massively........I never inherited my mothers love of housework. 



Had a fun day looking at odd websites.........I never laughed so much in all my life 

DH and I have had a evening of trashy tv and a lovely bottle of white wine.........or 2 

Sat talking about what pizza we will have tomorrow night...........DS wants barbecue based cheese..............we're going to have spicy BBQ chicken and steak with onions and jalapeños..............with extra jalapeños.........we like it spicy 

Getting hungry just thinking of it


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> According to our local weatherman it's warmer in Anchorage Alaska this week than it is here in GA...



 

Don't like the sound of that Vicki...........I thought you always got kinda temperate weather where you are.

Hope it's better soon


----------



## macraven

_my mail usually is delivered between 5:30 - 7:00 pm.
we are the last street on the route.


i checked the mailbox at 5:30 this evening and nothing there.


decided to wait until tomorrow morning to check it again.

i have snow drifts in the driveway and didn't plan to shovel it out until i had to go to the grocery store tomorrow.

i'm really better with a vaccum sweeper than i am with a shovel._


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Don't like the sound of that Vicki...........I thought you always got kinda temperate weather where you are.
> 
> Hope it's better soon



It's been unusually cold this winter.  We use a propane heater to supplement the heat when the temps get below freezing... it's had the same 75 gallons of gas for 3 years....that was used up by December and we are almost out of gas  again  If I have to buy more its going to seriously damage my vacation budget.

The good news is it's supposed to be in the 50's tomorrow before dropping back into the teens again....it's been like a yo-yo.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_vicki, sounds like you are gonna have a heat wave !!


our high for monday is predicted to be negative 4 for the high.


since my driveway has been shoveled, i can not go out and do errands and spend money._


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, I hope it does warm up for you some.  We had great weather over the holidays.  We really enjoyed the parks when it was not too hot, and in the 70's most of the time.


 It looks to be a little warmer until the first part of February when we jump back into the low 80s. Once this second cold snap hits next week we should be good to go.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

Shared a big BBQ chicken and steak pizza with DH and DS for dinner tonight........added onions and jalapeños on our slices...........it was gorgeous!

I made a white chocolate cheesecake today and a flourless choc cake for DS..........100 million calories a slice in the cheesecake 

Just had a slice.........it was Lush  I love white chocolate!! DS loved his cake too........it's a bit like a big gooey brownie as it doesn't rise really, but it looks lovely.......he's glad I don't like it 

They'll both take days to eat!

Lazy Saturday night.........going to watch a movie I think later.......don't know which one.......and maybe a wee glass of wine


----------



## kittengal13

Ohhh that pizza and the desserts sound yummy!!! Man, I hate diets!!!

This weekend I have worked, last night I done two fitness classes in a row and tonight I am watching White House Down.. I have such a rock and roll lifestyle!!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Evening all
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy Saturday night.........going to watch a movie I think later.......don't know which one.......and maybe a wee glass of wine



_Mac 101:
wee glass of wine

translates to killing off the bottle.  

_


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so after much soul searching, and brain racking, my original birthday trip has been changed. Partly cause that week didn't get approved from work, partly cause I want to wait to do Disney again after they get most of the kinks worked out with the new My Magic confusion. And thirdly, cause I didn't want to have spent all the money I will have spent over time on these monthly payments for an AP just to have gone for HHN last year. So, using said AP, I booked a room at the new Cabana Bay, who's having an introductory offer where you get a family suite for the price of a standard room (which will be a heck of a lot bigger than the rooms at POP), and will be going in May. So I will get to catch the tail end of Mardi Gras, and help break in the brand new hotel. I'm quite excited!


----------



## macraven

_hooray for andy/robbie!
he's coming home again.


yea, i was at the motherland this month and the new system has a long way to go with getting the glitches fixed.

my son has the iphone.
great to use for checking line waits in the parks while there.

but....

the system goes down a lot and when that happens, you are left in the dark not being able to check out the info.
for 7 hours at Epcot, the system was spotty at the most.
just couldn't get on to it.

we were not fans of fp+ experience._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _hooray for andy/robbie!
> he's coming home again.
> 
> 
> yea, i was at the motherland this month and the new system has a long way to go with getting the glitches fixed.
> 
> my son has the iphone.
> great to use for checking line waits in the parks while there.
> 
> but....
> 
> the system goes down a lot and when that happens, you are left in the dark not being able to check out the info.
> for 7 hours at Epcot, the system was spotty at the most.
> just couldn't get on to it.
> 
> we were not fans of fp+ experience._



That's kinda what worried me the most, on top of the fact that I probably wouldn't be able to reserve and FPs till I was there since I was probably going to get into the parks with through my cast member friend. I guess living alone for so long as made me so independent I want to have my own way into the park.  I may make a day trip over to Epcot just for the Flower thing they have since I've never done it, but we'll see.


----------



## macraven

_i used my disney ap when i booked the 3 fp per day in advance for this month's stay.

you have to have the ap or park tickets to book the fp in advance and link it to your hotel in the fast pass experience.
if you don't have that, then you can book your 3 fp in the park kiosk.


i tell youse andy, it was so icky with this new system, i decided not to renew my motherland ap this year.

my darkside ap will always be renewed._


----------



## tink1957

Robbie's going back...I knew you couldn't resist the lure of the darkside.

Fast pass+ worked OK for us but I worry about my phone battery dying as it usually does when I'm at the parks.  I liked the old system much better and am not too crazy about the 3 pass limit.  Hope  it improves by the time our trip comes around.

 Carole...I'm drooling over the sound of that pizza and the lush cheesecake.


----------



## keishashadow

only thing I have nice to say about FP+ is we didn't have the system go down (that we noticed) our three days. We were able to switch stuff around as long as it was done before the existing res window of time. Problem was lines were so long for FP+ return times we bailed a couple of times. I'm not the type to wait over an hour for anything with a 3 y.o. in hand.

some pics from trip

GD not afraid of any of the rides. Lost count of how many times she drenched me on one fish, two fish 





minion family




our balcony on DCL Dream





cabin



50 degrees, she was only kid in the water





never get tired of seeing that view





or these ones








rainbow over castaway cay, took the sting over somebody swiping something from our spot on beach that day...first time we've ever had a problem there.


----------



## keishashadow

spent a lot of time at the kiddie areas at Atlantis, didn't know they had them lol  It did get to do the not-so-lazy river.  everybody won at the casino but me







ok, squint....look in middle window panel between ladder & bars 




see the hidden mickey? if not, drink a few cold ones and try again





in Orlando speak it was cold, had to buy GD hat & gloves, found a two-fer!





we were last ones in for character greet in epcot, they spend over 10 minutes with us!





we were very disappointed there were no character meals available at Universal or onsite hotels our dates. were told the contracts hadn't been extended.





 have a pic somewhere from pirate night on the cruise.  will post when I find it haha we drink the kook aid.
thanks for looking!


----------



## tink1957

Great pics Janet...I feel warmer already.

Your granddaughter is just adorable.

 Hope to go on a Disney cruise  someday...it sounds like a great vacation.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks Vicki!  DCL cruises are nice for the vibe but crazy over-priced.  we can only swing shorter cruises with them off season.  We've sailed other cruise lines and appreciate their itineraries/service/value.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Great pics Janet. Looks like you guys had a great time. Your pictures make DH and I want to go on a cruise.


----------



## macraven

_beautiful pictures of your family janet!

you son looks so much like you.

also the mini me.......

the Bluers and us saw a minionion during breakfast at jakes.
todd had a banana and the character was excited......_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _beautiful pictures of your family janet!
> 
> you son looks so much like you.
> 
> also the mini me.......
> 
> the Bluers and us saw a minionion during breakfast at jakes.
> todd had a banana and the character was excited......_



nwahaha

 we had tried to book the one @ jakes that was held on Sundays by calling in, were told it wasn't being offered after December.  Called back to check less than a week before we left home and told the same.  Also checked with concierge when we arrived at PBH and told nothing scheduled.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Great pics Janet. Looks like you guys had a great time. Your pictures make DH and I want to go on a cruise.



 you should go for it!  I always see such great last minute FLA resident rates.  RCCL has dreamworks characters onboard many of the ships.  I was very apprehensive my 1st cruise but am such a fan now.


----------



## RAPstar

Great pics, Janet! Your GD is a cutie!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> nwahaha
> 
> we had tried to book the one @ jakes that was held on Sundays by calling in, were told it wasn't being offered after December.  Called back to check less than a week before we left home and told the same.  Also checked with concierge when we arrived at PBH and told nothing scheduled.



_we all were there on a sunday.
since island dining room was closed due to brazil voz, the breakfast buffet was moved to jakes.

and the minionion and handler appeared for the guests that morning.
i think you left that morning to catch the boat._


----------



## macraven

_only the third time for this to happen but chgo ps are closed on monday now.  they never close but the weather up here is not very good this coming week.
i doubt tuesday will be any better weatherwise.


i needed to return a purchase to Ace hardware yesterday and just remembered it.

i don't wanna go outside tomorrow for anything........
or drive anywhere._


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, I know we have some single digit days coming up, but I hope some warmer termps come your way.  My DM didn't want to go out yesterday, as the ice just stays in place with the cool temps.  We're to get more snow tomorrow.  Ugh.

Kids are really excited and want to know if the new HP area will be open when we go at the end of August.  I think so, but I warned them the crowds will be bonkers.  And, on a side note, we are doing the motherland too, but because of military tickets, only our first set of back to back tickets can reserve FP's in advance.  Oh well, I am hoping more kinks will be worked out by the end of this summer.  I think we will be having more pool time. 


Andy/Robbie, that's great, another trip.  AP use in the dark side is always a good thing.

And Keisha, the pictures of the little GD are so cute.  She looks like she had alot of fun.  We enjoyed a 3 night cruise before our on land stay over the holidays.  We liked the Dream.  


Happy Monday all!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Today is the day!  Plane leaves in a few hours   6 months fo waiting and its finally here


----------



## keishashadow

mac - we were going to delay our departure and book the 8 am breakfast.  maybe the Brazilian takeover was reason nobody knew the minions would be active that day?  was my understanding it's usually in islands.  There was no character dinner in La trattoria on Friday.  We ate there Saturday night when mama dellas was running 45 minutes behind on our reservation.  Asked the server who said they haven't had it there for some time.

 lynne - yes the dream is a great ship, how nice to be able to use the military tix

 andy - thanks.  noticed u are skipping POP this year.  Other than wanting to try Cabanas & work that AP, any other reason you're ready for a change?  Have never stayed there.  It and sports (many love it, just not our thing with large groups of semi-adults running around) were the only values available under AP promo our dates.  booked a standard room @ POP requesting 70's building B to be near bus and hoping no pool in that section more quiet...I hope haha.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Cielei

great pictures! It looks so warm in most of them!! 

We have another day off from school since you can apparently get frost bite in less than a minute on unexposed skin thanks to -50 with windchill. Tomorrow morning looks to be even colder; so I might as well plan on having no school then too. Something cool called a sun dog in the morning sky all my friends from our old neighborhood got to see in the Chicago area this morning - I did not take this picture, but thought I would share. (photographer credit is on the image I think - it's a friend of a friend)


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........beautiful pics and a beautiful GD you have there......a real cutie 
Tom wants to go on a cruise one day.......either Norwegian fiords (too cold for me) or a Caribbean cruise.........I am the stop sign with that idea.........I hate the idea of being on a ship and don't really know why ........can I blame The Poseidon Adventure  totally irrational I know.
We have been on boats that cross the channel to France and over to Holland but a real cruise .......told Tom he would have to go on his own.......
But I have to admit yours did look nice 

mac.......hope you're having a nice day......inside 

Orlandonewstarts.........have a great trip 

Cielei..........gorgeous pic too 



Got 2 days on my own tomorrow and Wednesday..........not sure what to do..........

Hope everyone's good


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> mac - we were going to delay our departure and book the 8 am breakfast.  maybe the Brazilian takeover was reason nobody knew the minions would be active that day?  was my understanding it's usually in islands.  There was no character dinner in La trattoria on Friday.  We ate there Saturday night when mama dellas was running 45 minutes behind on our reservation.  Asked the server who said they haven't had it there for some time.
> 
> lynne - yes the dream is a great ship, how nice to be able to use the military tix
> 
> andy - thanks.  noticed u are skipping POP this year.  Other than wanting to try Cabanas & work that AP, any other reason you're ready for a change?  Have never stayed there.  It and sports (many love it, just not our thing with large groups of semi-adults running around) were the only values available under AP promo our dates.  booked a standard room @ POP requesting 70's building B to be near bus and hoping no pool in that section more quiet...I hope haha.  Any thoughts?



I love Pop, I really do. But I've stayed there 3 or 4 times now, I just need/want something different. Otherwise I would totally go again. I stayed in the 70's my first trip and loved it. They play disco music during the day time (after everyone's is presumably awake, lol). You may also want to ask about getting a room on the top floor (unless you don't like stairs, but there's still the elevators in the middle of the building), since then you don't have to worry about people above you stomping around, lol.


----------



## keishashadow

Cielei - I've never seen anything like that! we had something new here after high winds last night - snow rollers

http://www.wtae.com/news/local/arms...lay/-/10927448/24140234/-/xqhbnt/-/index.html

 carole couldn't sleep the night before we left last trip.  600 channels and I wound up watching the crappy remake of that movie...how could I turn off Kurt Russell?  You should consider trying a short cruise in connection with RPH stay some day.

 andy - thanks, was afraid something was amiss at POP.  Nothing like somebody's little darlings leaping off the bed on floor above you at the values, least you don't have to worry about setting a wakeup call there.


----------



## macraven

_i checked out your snow rollers.
interesting, first time i have viewed one.

school closed again here and chicago on tuesday.
looks like tomorrow will be worse than today.

since i didn't do errands today, tomorrow i will need to.

keisha, did you have Demetrious Ivory as a weather guy in your area?
he is at wgn in chgo and mentioned pittsburg sometime back.
think that is where he had his last weather job.

i just looked up orlando temps and it is the place to be.
i'll get the car warmed up and pick up some of youse homies.
who's in?
who's in charge of the snacks for our long drive?

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Yup Orlando is the place to be, its been in the 70s. So glad I Dont have to deal with snow lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i just looked up orlando temps and it is the place to be.
> i'll get the car warmed up and pick up some of youse homies.
> who's in?
> who's in charge of the snacks for our long drive?
> 
> _



Wait for me........ 


Janet.....lol....I know all these channels and I`ve sat watching some junk some nights. I`ve never seen the remake of Poseidon.........don`t think I should though........I really don`t like films about disasters. 

But strangely enough before our first flight to the States we watched Airport 77..............well, I watched the first 15 minutes then went and did something else 


I had so many plans for today.......not done any of them so far


----------



## rowan555

We have a "snow day" in New Orleans today - the whole city is shut down.  I'm wishing we were on our way to Orlando as I'd been considering, as our power company is saying we can expect 3 to 5 days without power once the snow storm hits this afternoon.  We're not used to this down here!


----------



## macraven

rowan555 said:


> We have a "snow day" in New Orleans today - the whole city is shut down.  I'm wishing we were on our way to Orlando as I'd been considering, as our power company is saying we can expect 3 to 5 days without power once the snow storm hits this afternoon.  We're not used to this down here!



_if you really want to see a city shut down, come north, like chicago area.
now that is cold...........
schools are never closed but today is the second day in a row that they are.
negative 10 and busses not operating are factors in closing many things down.

our severe winter started very early in december.
some days better than others but january and february are typically our worse.

i just looked at accuweather and NO is at 38 degrees.
it shows that thursday will be in the 50's, friday the 60's and saturday 70's.

if you can get past today and tomorrow, you'll be in shorts by the weekend._


----------



## Cielei

Keisha - those snow rollers were very interesting, I've never seen those!

Mac, I'd be happy to go south, but it is one LONG drive! 

Finally back to school tomorrow; and since it will actually be above 0, they'll even get to have outside recess! All of my family still lives in SC (I'm from the Charleston area) and they were getting "prepared" for the weather yesterday. My brother was lamenting that a simple trip was going to take hours because of the impending snowmageddon.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - If the schools have been closed for two days in Chicago hell has indeed frozen over.  kids here will be going to school thru at least the end of June now due to minimum # of days needed for reimbursement, legislators may get involved to try and work out that mess

waiting for the national news to start showing the folks who aren't used to the weather trying to navigate it.  Those areas would be wise to shut down all non essential operations for a day and go with emergency snow route mode we are close to being in here since the salt/ash/beet juice slush is running low.  News reported Wisconsin is using cheese by products same as the beet juice they're doing trial runs here.

we just loved his delivery of the weather!  Never took himself too seriously.  sad to see him go but what a great move for him up to your bigger market.  We now have a bimbo.  Does he have nice things to say about us?  Think he's from ohio, often mentioned going home to see his mother.

good news it will hit 30 degrees this weekend, will feel almost tropical!


----------



## tink1957

Mac I'm ready to go...pick me up on your way.  I had to leave work early today due to the snow & ice on the road and my lack of ability to drive in it.

 We are not used to this much winter here in the South.

Glad I'm off tomorrow.... the bad weather should be over by Thursday.

 Stay warm everyone


----------



## RAPstar

SO glad it's just cold here right now. We already had our big freeze and it was terrible. I can't believe I'm actually looking forward to summer!


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Yup Orlando is the place to be, its been in the 70s. So glad I Dont have to deal with snow lol



Happy for you ...........are you settling in to your apartment and area yet?



macraven said:


> _if you really want to see a city shut down, come north, like chicago area.
> now that is cold...........
> schools are never closed but today is the second day in a row that they are.
> negative 10 and busses not operating are factors in closing many things down.
> 
> our severe winter started very early in december.
> some days better than others but january and february are typically our worse.
> 
> i just looked at accuweather and NO is at 38 degrees.
> it shows that thursday will be in the 50's, friday the 60's and saturday 70's.
> 
> if you can get past today and tomorrow, you'll be in shorts by the weekend._



Chicago and some other area of the NE made our main news today with the weather youse are having.......wowza...........looks dreadful 

We are going to be getting colder Thursday, nowhere near what youse are having.....wind will be hitting us straight from Siberia.......not looking forward to it. Weatherman says it will be our coldest day yet this winter, which has been milder than previous years, so shouldn't complain really. Don't need to go out till Friday for grocery shop and hairdresser.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, we too are experiencing a single digit day, and nasty cold wind.  No snow this time, though we will have some in the evening.  Nice to shovel in the wee hours of the morning.

Polar Vortex is now in our vocabulary, as well as the fact that we are colder than some parts of Alaska.  

Tink, I don't mind driving on the snow and ice, I hate black ice the most, though.  It seems that can be normal driving for us in the winter. Sometimes seeing the blacktop is not always possible.  The city is not good at clearing the roads right away.  Funny, one of my DD's friend's GM said she did not know if she had snow tires.  Um, around here we don't have them anymore, we have all weather.  I remember, as a kid, my Dad putting chains on the tires when the snow was drifting and high on the roads.  No one does that anymore.

Goofy, hope all is well in the new digs.  I'll take 70 degrees right now.

Mac, and all others in the cold path, stay warm!  My kids have to walk to and from school, and they have not been happy.  I told them the cold should make them walk faster.


----------



## goofyfigment

I'm settling still living on an air mattress but going furniture shopping this weekend. Today was day 2 at the new job and its a pretty nice company to work for hope its not all fluff because I'm new lol

Everyone stay warm! My daughter goes to LSU and is upset that they may not get Mardi gras off because of the severe weather days they have had. All she keeps saying is I picked a school in the south to get away from the snow lol


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I'm settling still living on an air mattress but going furniture shopping this weekend. Today was day 2 at the new job and its a pretty nice company to work for hope its not all fluff because I'm new lol
> 
> Everyone stay warm! My daughter goes to LSU and is upset that they may not get Mardi gras off because of the severe weather days they have had. All she keeps saying is I picked a school in the south to get away from the snow lol



_i would give my first born child right now to be sleeping on an air mattress in florida.........

but i wouldn't be happy to be living out of my car in florida like my brother is doing now...


crossing my fingers that each day is lovelier than the one before it at your new job.
congrats on starting a new life for yourself in the sunshine state.



lynne, walk faster..........your kids will remember that remark forever........lol_


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> I'm settling still living on an air mattress but going furniture shopping this weekend. Today was day 2 at the new job and its a pretty nice company to work for hope its not all fluff because I'm new lol
> 
> Everyone stay warm! *My daughter goes to LSU and is upset that they may not get Mardi gras off because of the severe weather days they have had.* All she keeps saying is I picked a school in the south to get away from the snow lol


 
 haha best laid plans.  My son is skipping the trek to groundhog day fest 
again up at his school, despite it being up the road.  Just as well, would take a lot of 'anti-freeze' to ward off the chill.

 scary all the changes for you, glad it's working out.  I like to shop but have a difficult time when it comes to furniture.  Are you looking for a whole houseful?


----------



## tink1957

Hi

Glad you're enjoying your new job goofy...happy furniture shopping.

 Gas company was supposed to deliver our propane today..I called to make sure they were coming and the lady said that the trucks were not running due to the icy roads  I told her I had ran out last night and she said they would be here as soon as the roads cleared.  Glad we have a fireplace and at least we aren't stuck in traffic like those poor people in Atlanta.

I need to be on a beach in the Caribbean soaking up the sun  Who wants to come along?


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I need to be on a beach in the Caribbean soaking up the sun  Who wants to come along?



_count me in_


----------



## goofyfigment

keishashadow said:
			
		

> haha best laid plans.  My son is skipping the trek to groundhog day fest
> again up at his school, despite it being up the road.  Just as well, would take a lot of 'anti-freeze' to ward off the chill.
> 
> scary all the changes for you, glad it's working out.  I like to shop but have a difficult time when it comes to furniture.  Are you looking for a whole houseful?



Yup I have nothing if it didn't fit in my car it didn't come lol. I might just go to rooms to go. Right now I'm just more concerned about getting a living room set and a bed


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> Yup I have nothing if it didn't fit in my car it didn't come lol. I might just go to rooms to go. Right now I'm just more concerned about getting a living room set and a bed


 
 sounds like a plan as does the idea of going back to


----------



## goofyfigment

keishashadow said:
			
		

> sounds like a plan as does the idea of going back to



Beach trip is definitely in need


----------



## macraven

_you gonna call off sick to work already to hit the beaches???_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> you gonna call off sick to work already to hit the beaches???



If it was warmer but it is back in the 40s again lol


----------



## keishashadow

just got home from eye dr apt, 20 degrees felt wonderful.  1st sun ive seen here in a month, too bad my eyes were fully dilated

 might even take down our outdoor Christmas decorations this weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> might even take down our outdoor Christmas decorations this weekend.



Lol........there's a farmhouse conversion near us that leaves their outdoor lights up all year........no one can really see them as they're quite remote........but I think they've been up about 10 years now 


Watched second last episode of AHS last night.......final ep next week.....thank goodness........I have to see how it ends even, though I don't really care now. Been a bit gruesome last couple of episodes!!

One of my friends is off to New York tomorrow with her husband for her 40th birthday.........I think she's off her head.........won't be much fun when it's so cold, she's like me and hates the cold.......she is kind of regretting not booking it for April or May now 

Nearly the weekend


----------



## tink1957

It was 4 degrees this morning....the predicted low was 12.  I couldn't get out of my driveway to get to work today...I hate cold weather

The good news is they finally delivered our propane around 6:00 tonight so I'm warm and toasty.

Carole, you will like the way AHS ends.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_i thought AHS had a weak ending, very forgettable.
i wasn't impressed with the season this year.

i read that jessica lange would be back next session.
yay.....
_


----------



## xApril

Had a question and figured you guys would be the best ones to ask!

My boyfriend and I are staying at PBH for Valentine's Day and we're trying to decide on a restaurant to go to somewhere on property. He said he wanted to take me somewhere nice, but obviously within reason. I was considering Bice since Mama Della's has the opera singers and I don't really like that kind of attention. Anyone have any experience with Bice or maybe one of the other resort restaurants that would be good for Valentine's Day? 

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

xApril said:


> Had a question and figured you guys would be the best ones to ask!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are staying at PBH for Valentine's Day and we're trying to decide on a restaurant to go to somewhere on property. He said he wanted to take me somewhere nice, but obviously within reason. I was considering Bice since Mama Della's has the opera singers and I don't really like that kind of attention. Anyone have any experience with Bice or maybe one of the other resort restaurants that would be good for Valentine's Day?
> 
> Thanks!



_i don't do italian foods so i have no first hand experience with the two you mentioned.
i have read some negative things about mama della regarding pricing and some of the entrees.

the Palms at hrh is good but some of the steak dinners can be pricey._


----------



## goofyfigment

Hope everyone has a great Friday. Today is my daughters 20th birthday but since she goes to LSU we are going to celebrate when she visits for Mardi gras!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Goofy's DD, 20!

Yay!  It is Friday.  And since DD's soccer has a bye week-end, no need to get up early on Saturday.  Wahoo!


----------



## macraven

_ to goofysfigment daughter.


no longer a teenager !_


----------



## Cielei

Happy Birthday to your daughter! 

Another day off from school, although this one is actually a planned one. Blueberry pancakes for breakfast and video games have started. They are going to be in for a shock when I make them clean the basement playroom in a little bit. If it doesn't get clean, I'm taking the gaming remotes hostage!


----------



## Lynne G

Cielei said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter!
> 
> Another day off from school, although this one is actually a planned one. Blueberry pancakes for breakfast and video games have started. They are going to be in for a shock when I make them clean the basement playroom in a little bit. If it doesn't get clean, I'm taking the gaming remotes hostage!



He!He!He!, and I thought I was a mean mom.  Yep, if room is not clean, remote and ipods and other electronics disappear.   Makes for an angry teen, but at least some cleaning does occur.


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Hope everyone has a great Friday. Today is my daughters 20th birthday but since she goes to LSU we are going to celebrate when she visits for Mardi gras!



 to GF's daughter

Hope your DD has a lovely day 


At hairdressers today........wish I could get it to look like the way she does it every day...........but I can't 

Nearly bedtime here..........it's cold, rainy and blowing a hoolie outside........had 2 glasses of red wine and watched a trashy movie..........Pretty Woman 

Catch you all tomorrow.........


----------



## keishashadow

xApril said:


> Had a question and figured you guys would be the best ones to ask!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are staying at PBH for Valentine's Day and we're trying to decide on a restaurant to go to somewhere on property. He said he wanted to take me somewhere nice, but obviously within reason. I was considering Bice since Mama Della's has the opera singers and I don't really like that kind of attention. Anyone have any experience with Bice or maybe one of the other resort restaurants that would be good for Valentine's Day?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 what a romantic place to spend valentines day!  we walked away from mama della's two Saturdays ago.  Had an 8 pm reservation for party of five and was told they had several lage groups and we wouldn't be seated until 8:45 pm _at the earliest_, certainly not acceptable to us with a 3 y.o. in tow.   Valentines day dining is busy anywhere, I'd book something soon.

 we enjoy emerils at the royal pacific.  the food/service has declined a bit last year or so but they have a new chef and we are optimistic.

 Never tried bice, if you go with it make sure to come back and post a review.



schumigirl said:


> Lol........there's a farmhouse conversion near us that leaves their outdoor lights up all year........no one can really see them as they're quite remote........but I think they've been up about 10 years now
> 
> 
> Watched second last episode of AHS last night.......final ep next week.....thank goodness........I have to see how it ends even, though I don't really care now. Been a bit gruesome last couple of episodes!!
> 
> *One of my friends is off to New York tomorrow with her husband for her 40th birthday.........I think she's off her head*.........won't be much fun when it's so cold, she's like me and hates the cold.......she is kind of regretting not booking it for April or May now
> 
> Nearly the weekend


 
 hope she likes football of the NFL variety, Super Bowl weekend  Even though it's in jersey, they are predicting big crowds.

 shhhh if it were up to me I'd leave the lights on the 2nd story of the house up all year...just not turn them on lol


----------



## xApril

keishashadow said:


> what a romantic place to spend valentines day!  we walked away from mama della's two Saturdays ago.  Had an 8 pm reservation for party of five and was told they had several lage groups and we wouldn't be seated until 8:45 pm _at the earliest_, certainly not acceptable to us with a 3 y.o. in tow.   Valentines day dining is busy anywhere, I'd book something soon.
> 
> we enjoy emerils at the royal pacific.  the food/service has declined a bit last year or so but they have a new chef and we are optimistic.
> 
> Never tried bice, if you go with it make sure to come back and post a review.
> 
> 
> 
> hope she likes football of the NFL variety, Super Bowl weekend  Even though it's in jersey, they are predicting big crowds.
> 
> shhhh if it were up to me I'd leave the lights on the 2nd story of the house up all year...just not turn them on lol


Decided to go with Emeril's! Booked a reservation. Only had 5, 5:15 or 9:45pm. Going to keep checking back but for now I've got a 5:15. Super excited.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hope she likes football of the NFL variety, Super Bowl weekend  Even though it's in jersey, they are predicting big crowds.
> 
> shhhh if it were up to me I'd leave the lights on the 2nd story of the house up all year...just not turn them on lol



Part of me thinks the NFL is the reason her DH picked this week to go......I think he's got tickets to go to it and thinks she'll be happy  She originally wanted to leave the trip till later in the year but he talked her round that it had to be her birthday, and she was happy to go now.........he loves American Football......her, not so much. Especially in the weather youse are having now  
I hope I'm wrong though.




xApril said:


> Decided to go with Emeril's! Booked a reservation. Only had 5, 5:15 or 9:45pm. Going to keep checking back but for now I've got a 5:15. Super excited.



Hope you get a better time with checking back, but I'm sure you'll enjoy it.........sounds lovely for Valentines 


Got a poorly DH again..........he arrived home this morning looking like the grim reaper...........so nursemaid time again for me. 

It's freezing here today.......just been out for some painkillers as we've run out.........will stock up on Advil and Tylenol when I'm in the States next......I like them. 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## macraven

_april, glad you had a response to your question.
sometimes a post gets buried here when there is a lot of homies coming to talk.


got more snow during the night.
this time i pretended to be asleep this morning so i didn't have shovel duty....


i'm a quick learner.
_


----------



## macraven

_schumi, i hope your gf enjoys being at the superbowl game.

there is not enough money in the world to make me go to one of them.
too many peeps.......
just thinking how long it would take for the place to clear out when the game is over....

i would imagine it is 100 times worse then compared to leaving a park at HHN closing time. 



sending mummy dust to your dh that he feels better real soon!_


----------



## tink1957

Hi

Getting ready for the big game tonight...I'm going to blow my diet big time and have buffalo chicken pizza, wings, poppers and chips.

What's on your menu?

We have finally thawed out from the big chill last week...the high is supposed to be 69 today  I'm ready for spring.

 A belated Happy birthday to goofy's daughter.

 Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_tink i think we all should go to your house for food tonight.

i have no idea what to fix tonight.
Mr Mac wants plain chicken salad.
this means shred up some chicken and put a tablespoon of mayo on it.


one son will probably just want a big mac and fries._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> sending mummy dust to your dh that he feels better real soon!_



Thanks .........he's been in bed all day......not like him at all. So my exercise today has been running up and downstairs with water.....juice.....painkillers.......but not much sympathy........I'm much better being the patient than I am a nurse 



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Getting ready for the big game tonight...I'm going to blow my diet big time and have buffalo chicken pizza, wings, poppers and chips.
> 
> What's on your menu?
> 
> We have finally thawed out from the big chill last week...the high is supposed to be 69 today  I'm ready for spring.



Sounds fantastic Vicki.....loving the sound of that pizza.......and wings........heck it all sounds fab! Hope you have a great night watching it.

I'll be in bed when it's on.........too late for me tonight. Glad you're weather is picking up for you........we're still cold........I need to move.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Thanks .........he's been in bed all day......not like him at all. So my exercise today has been running up and downstairs with water.....juice.....painkillers.......but not much sympathy........I'm much better being the patient than I am a nurse



_it sounds like he is really sick.
another day in bed and still not well.

more mummy dust being sent your way for Tom!


crossing my fingers that once Tom gets through this bout of illness that you don't become the patient..

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _it sounds like he is really sick.
> another day in bed and still not well.
> 
> more mummy dust being sent your way for Tom!
> 
> 
> crossing my fingers that once Tom gets through this bout of illness that you don't become the patient..
> 
> _





Kyle is avoiding him like the plague ......won't even go in our room in case he catches it......he has a busy couple of weeks at uni so can't be ill. Yep I'm praying I don't catch it either. 

This is the 2nd time in about 3 or 4 months he's had "flu" like symptoms.......think he needs a holiday........ Maybe he's a bit run down.


----------



## tink1957

Poor Tom...sending more mummy dust his way for a quick recovery 

Feed him some chicken soup and Jack Daniel's cough syrup helps...just mix  jack, lemon juice, honey and warm in the microwave then stir with a soft peppermint stick.


----------



## macraven

_hell with the concoction.
just have him drink the jack whisky straight out of the bottle._


----------



## RAPstar

97 days till vacation. Seeing Bernadette Peters in concert next week. Let's hope I don't die from excitement.


----------



## Lynne G

Shumi, hope DH feels better soon.

RAPSTAR, wow, only a few more months until vacation.

Goofy, hope the furniture delivery was smooth, and you're settling in.

Well, our weather people are covering all options.  We are to get anywhere from 2 to 8 inches today, but most likely 5 to 8.  Um, it's been snowing since 5 this morning, and it is still snowing.  Not fun, the temp is 34 and will be falling as the day progresses.  Why my kids already have their school closed, and my work is operational as usual.  Let's just say I am planning on a long ride home.  How's your weather Keisha?

Hi Mac!


----------



## Bluer101

Just swing by to say hi. Been really busy lately. Hope everyone is fine.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just swing by to say hi. Been really busy lately. Hope everyone is fine.



_i figured you have been busy since we haven't heard from you.  

at first i was thinking, .....oh.....the Bluers are probably stuck in their house due to the ice and snow storms.

wait.   

you don't get snow so i assumed it was work and life that has kept you away.

good to see youse here!_


----------



## schumigirl

DH even turned down straight JD last night  he really is feeling bad. 

Which means I'm still nursemaid 

Thanx for the good wishes, he's still in bed switching between being boiling hot and freezing cold..........not fun.

I'm being very sympathetic though


----------



## buckeev

Hey SCHUMSTER...
Maybe a heapin' helpin' of BOOGITY SHRIMP would help Mr. T out!!!




Hope he gits mo gooder soon!


----------



## orlandonewstarts

Well I have created a monster!  DS who was nervous about trip loved it and already wants to go back.  It was cool last week so not enough pool time lol but great time at the parks and lots of great memories!


----------



## macraven

_best type of monster to create...!


glad you had fun at the darkside and want to return._


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Hey SCHUMSTER...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he gits mo gooder soon!




_youse talk like from where i come from........
i understood everything you said.

_


----------



## RAPstar

Hope you hubby gets well soon, Carole. I've been under the weather too, mainly just stuffy nose and sore throat though. 

Been rewatching the HP films so I have something to keep me occupied till my trip (I want to re-read the books too, but doubt I'll finish them by May). Forgot how much fun they were (I figure if I watch the films first I'll forget how much they left out of them from the books, and won't get as upset, lol).


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Hey SCHUMSTER...
> Maybe a heapin' helpin' of BOOGITY SHRIMP would help Mr. T out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he gits mo gooder soon!



Lol.........thanks for the good wishes..........I could eat boogity shrimp just now........never mind DH...........I wish!! 



orlandonewstarts said:


> Well I have created a monster!  DS who was nervous about trip loved it and already wants to go back.  It was cool last week so not enough pool time lol but great time at the parks and lots of great memories!



Glad youse had such a good time 



RAPstar said:


> Hope you hubby gets well soon, Carole. I've been under the weather too, mainly just stuffy nose and sore throat though.



Thanks Robbie/Andy...........hope your sniffles clear up........even a little bit of a cold can make you feel like curling up and not moving......not nice.

Your trip will be here before you know it 


Lynne......that sounds like a lot of snow.............hope your journeys are ok.


Well the patient is a little bit better today.......still in bed but temp is coming down.......he won't be getting out of bed any time soon though.

Supposed to be going out for a meal tonight but not going obviously. We have a group of friends that once a month we meet up and have really nice meal out, it's usually a Saturday but everyone is quite busy so it's tonight. Will make next one though.

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Schumi, glad to hear the patient is feeling better.  Yep, we did have alot of snow, 9 inches, with more to come tonight.  I don't mind it, it's the black ice on the roads I don't like.  We are going to be below freezing most of this week, so slower driving this week.

RAPstar, hope you are feeling better too.  No fun, even with the sniffles.

All, Happy Tuesday! Hope all are warm.  I am now so ready for summer.


----------



## macraven

_schumi, hang in there!  

Tom will start to feel better once his fever breaks.


think good thoughts such as your new york trip that is coming up later.




lynne, you are ready for summer.
i am getting ready for the next two storms coming along.


which one has started up an hour ago here.


i think i have forgotten what the sun looks like.


_


----------



## keishashadow

xApril said:


> Decided to go with Emeril's! Booked a reservation. Only had 5, 5:15 or 9:45pm. Going to keep checking back but for now I've got a 5:15. Super excited.


 
 did you try open table?



RAPstar said:


> 97 days till vacation. Seeing Bernadette Peters in concert next week. Let's hope I don't die from excitement.


 
 that will be a great show!  I'm being good gramma and watching rugrat so DIL can go to see Wicked with the girls tonight.  This particular touring company supposed to be very good, have you seen it?



schumigirl said:


> DH even turned down straight JD last night  he really is feeling bad.
> 
> Which means I'm still nursemaid
> 
> Thanx for the good wishes, he's still in bed switching between being boiling hot and freezing cold..........not fun.
> 
> I'm being very sympathetic though


 
 wasn't he just sick?  talk about a double whammy, yuck.  

 I cooked up nom noms for the big game but didn't eat any, or much since today.  DH took me out to sooth my sushi craving on Saturday night.  1st time ever got sick afterwards.  oh well, it was good going down

 snow & ice storm forecast tonight, stoopid groundhog.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi, hang in there!
> 
> Tom will start to feel better once his fever breaks.
> 
> 
> think good thoughts such as your new york trip that is coming
> 
> 
> _


_






keishashadow said:



			did you try open table?

 wasn't he just sick?  talk about a double whammy, yuck.  

 .
		
Click to expand...


Yep he had the same thing before Christmas.......exactly same symptoms. I do think he's a bit run down as he is never ill.....that's normally me  
Strangely he had bloods done a week or so ago and the doc wants to see him Friday about the results  just hope I can get him out of bed by then!


The group we meet up once a month for dinner.....well......one girl has suddenly decided she's vegetarian  and for our next night out she wants us all to go to a vegetarian restaurant   that ain't never gonna happen!

We are all big meat eaters in our group........even her husband doesn't want to go......and.......it's being left to me to tell her none of the 8 of us wants to go  That'll be fun!_


----------



## mrsabbott

Hope everyone is feeling better and staying warm!

Schumi, you should give the restaurant a chance.  I've been a vegetarian for years and years.  I gamely go along with a smile whenever family wants to eat out at a steakhouse.  Granted, I don't order steak (usually stuck with a baked potato and salad, which is okay but not something I want to pay a restaurant for when I can just eat that at home, if you know what I mean..) but I am willing to go just because I want to spend time with them!  

Not everyone is meant to be a vegetarian, but you never know.. you might like it!  

Anyhoo.. we are having an ice storm here.  My work likes to NOT close, even when the roads are treacherous, but I told them that if there is ice all over the roads in the morning I am NOT coming in.  Well, it's been sleeting for 30 minutes now and everything is COVERED!  It's supposed to keep on for the next few hours, so I am just planning on NOT going to work tomorrow.

Okay, I say that like I'm a rebel.. I might try to go into work tomorrow. It depends on how slippery it is trying to get out to my car!  

It's not sleeting in Florida... *sigh*


----------



## macraven

_schumi and vegetables..............


schumi and red meat/wine.........._


----------



## mrsabbott

macraven said:


> _schumi and vegetables..............
> 
> 
> schumi and red meat/wine.........._



ROFL!!

Perhaps she could wash all those nasty veggies down with copious amounts of red wine!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just stopping by to say HI. Been real busy lately. Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm.


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer !


you've been missed._


----------



## mrsabbott

Warning: Work vent in progress..

I work for a private Christian school and daycare.  I happen to work for the daycare side, although the school and daycare are in the same building and pretty much under the same umbrella of leadership.

This really irks me.. we've had some bad weather this year.. worse then usual but not as bad as those north of us.  But there have been days where it has gotten SO BAD that the administration has decided it was unsafe for the children and teachers.. and they closed the school.  HOWEVER, it is NOT considered unsafe for the CHILDCARE and we are expected to come in.

So, here are some examples of things that happen:  
Numerous childcare staff call in and those of us who do show up are overwhelmed and over ratio, causing chaos and stress.  Even if numbers are way down, if you have more children then allowed per staff it is not only dangerous and stressful, pretty sure it is against state and federal regulations.

Staff spin on the road and hit stop signs, staff slide off the road and into ditches, staff who live further out end up taking 3x as long to get there..

Staff SLIP AND FALL trying to dig out there cars or walk through the parking lot.

During the negative temperatures, staff have gotten slightly frost bit.. It was -4 one morning with a wind chill of -19 and even though I had the heat full blast and my son bundled within an inch of his life.. he screamed the entire time because it was SO COLD.  

Yep.. roads are dangerous.  Temps are below freezing.  Much too unsafe for every school and several other day cares in the county.. but MY JOB says we are STAYING OPEN!

And the thing that KILLS me.. is that the Director who makes this decision lives not even 4 miles from the building and when we were way short staffed and stressing out SHE didn't drag her butt to work.  Nope, she is also the principal of the school side and she took a snow day..

Okay.. rant off.  I just had to get that out of my system.  Now I have to get ready and slide on into work.


----------



## schumigirl

mrsabbott said:


> Schumi, you should give the restaurant a chance.  I've been a vegetarian for years and years.  I gamely go along with a smile whenever family wants to eat out at a steakhouse.  Granted, I don't order steak (usually stuck with a baked potato and salad, which is okay but not something I want to pay a restaurant for when I can just eat that at home, if you know what I mean..) but I am willing to go just because I want to spend time with them!
> 
> Not everyone is meant to be a vegetarian, but you never know.. you might like it!



Never in a million years 

We only go out for a meal few times a month so I'm certainly not going to go somewhere where none of the group want to go......even her DH!



macraven said:


> _schumi and vegetables..............
> 
> 
> schumi and red meat/wine.........._



You know me so well 

I do eat veg..........as a side dish! And I love a good salad....long as there's meat or seafood to go with it!

This girl is becoming a real PITA with this to be honest..........she's kinda new to our little group I suppose. Her husband told one of the other husbands he came in one day at lunchtime last week and swears he could smell bacon.....lol 



mrsabbott said:


> Warning: Work vent in progress..
> 
> 
> Staff spin on the road and hit stop signs, staff slide off the road and into ditches, staff who live further out end up taking 3x as long to get there..
> 
> Staff SLIP AND FALL trying to dig out there cars or walk through the parking lot.
> 
> 
> Yep.. roads are dangerous.  Temps are below freezing.  Much too unsafe for every school and several other day cares in the county.. but MY JOB says we are STAYING OPEN!
> 
> Okay.. rant off.  I just had to get that out of my system.  Now I have to get ready and slide on into work.



MrsA.......that is awful. How can they say it's safe for some and not others.......that's crazy!

Hope you make it to work safe and sound 


Home made chicken soup for lunch with onion bread........smells delicious cooking.......soup that is


----------



## Lynne G

Ok Keisha and Mac.  Had enough storms.  This one gave us 3 more inches of snow, then freezing rain for hours.  So many trees and lines down. It was like dodge ball coming into work today.  Slippery streets, blocked streets, trees and wires in street, and large puddles due to the foot of snow that is now melting as the temp rising to 34 later today.  Storms now predicted for Saturday and Sunday evenings.  I don't think my kids have had a full week of school for the last two weeks, and missing 2 days this week. 

Mrs. Abbott, I feel for ya.  Took me twice as long to get home and to work in the snow and now ice.  Stinks when you are the one expected to always be there.  

Schumi, I am a meat lover, so just eating peas and lettuce is not my idea of a meal.  Hope your DH is getting better now.  

Happy Wednesday, all!  (Too lazy to find Keisha's camel).


----------



## cbsnyber1

keishashadow said:


> that will be a great show!  I'm being good gramma and watching rugrat so DIL can go to see Wicked with the girls tonight.  This particular touring company supposed to be very good, have you seen it?



Keisha - going to see Wicked at the Benedum tomorrow night (Thursday). I'll let you know how it was - I'm sure DIL will also give a full report. DW has seen it, I have not (but I _luv_ the Wizard of Oz).


----------



## RAPstar

Keisha, I haven't seen Wicked in a few years, so no clue about the current cast. But they usually do good with casting, so I'm sure it's great.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.........he's doing a bit better today thankfully 




RAPstar said:


> Keisha, I haven't seen Wicked in a few years, so no clue about the current cast. But they usually do good with casting, so I'm sure it's great.



There's a production of Wicked touring the UK and it's supposed to be amazing, so yes I do think even the touring cast is outstanding and still has amazing production values.

I can't wait to see the show again in New York in May! Best show I have ever seen 


I'm bored today. Have nothing to do.

DH is still sleeping and had to cancel my friend coming over for the day......don't want to pass on whatever he has!

So......need to find something to do other than  

Not yet though


----------



## Cielei

I surely hope that all of you under the weather feel better soon! 

I just popped in to say hello and hope that y'all are keeping warm and having a good week!


----------



## keishashadow

it's a been a looooong week



cbsnyber1 said:


> Keisha - going to see Wicked at the Benedum tomorrow night (Thursday). I'll let you know how it was - I'm sure DIL will also give a full report. DW has seen it, I have not (but I _luv_ the Wizard of Oz).



 DIL gave it two thumbs up!  too bad her jeep decided to die on the way home.  had to wait long time for AAA to show up for a tow, least she missed the beginning of the storm.

 I spent 45 minutes chipping off what looked to be over 1/2 inch of ice, 6 inches of snow and another layer of ice off my car today.  feels like my knuckles are dragging on the ground behind me.  

 lynne - more white stuff headed in I'm afraid, along with sub zero temps.  It was 22 degrees and sunny today was nice break. 

 I'm willing to settle for crumbs


----------



## mrsabbott

I am much less grumpy then the other day!    We haven't had school all week and they are out again tomorrow!  The main roads are good, but the neighborhood's and back county roads are still slick..

I'm getting off work early tomorrow and we are going to Indianapolis.. We are going to some Indycar trophy reveal thing and then to a Pacer's game.  Saturday we MIGHT get to go to the Children's museum..  Looking forward to some family time!

I'm doing laundry tonight and packing.  Hope y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## RAPstar

We got snow today. Still had to go to work though. But got free pizza out of it. Also went to the doc today and got antibiotics, a cough supressant/decongestant/antihistamine all in one syrup and refills on 2 other pills I was out of. Woo.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Just popping in to say hello. 

Peoples are sick and sick of the weather?


----------



## Bluer101

What's this talk of snow and ice?  It's been hot and humid here.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> We got snow today. Still had to go to work though. But got free pizza out of it. Also went to the doc today and got antibiotics, a cough supressant/decongestant/antihistamine all in one syrup and refills on 2 other pills I was out of. Woo.



they give you pizza to go to work in the snow? I'm living in the wrong state!



Bluer101 said:


> What's this talk of snow and ice? It's been hot and humid here.


----------



## macraven

_now i want to eat pizza for lunch._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _now i want to eat pizza for lunch._



Come on over..........we`re having pizza for dinner tonight......will set you a place 

BBQ base with spicy chicken, pepperoni, hickory steak, red onion and jalapenos..........YUM!!!!

Kyle`s having a plain cheese one  he does like a bbq base though 

DH feeling bit better and is hungry again  Still slept most of the day away though.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Come on over..........we`re having pizza for dinner tonight......will set you a place
> 
> BBQ base with spicy chicken, pepperoni, hickory steak, red onion and jalapenos..........YUM!!!!



_i'll get my kayak ready.
pick me up when i touch shore at the motherland/england.....


set another plate on the table for me._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> DH feeling bit better and is hungry again  Still slept most of the day away though.



_this is great news schumi !
getting hungry is a good sign of feeling better.
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'll get my kayak ready.
> pick me up when i touch shore at the motherland/england.....
> 
> 
> set another plate on the table for me._



 



macraven said:


> _this is great news schumi !
> getting hungry is a good sign of feeling better.
> _


----------



## cbsnyber1

keishashadow said:


> it's a been a looooong week
> 
> 
> 
> DIL gave it two thumbs up!  too bad her jeep decided to die on the way home.  had to wait long time for AAA to show up for a tow, least she missed the beginning of the storm.
> 
> I spent 45 minutes chipping off what looked to be over 1/2 inch of ice, 6 inches of snow and another layer of ice off my car today.  feels like my knuckles are dragging on the ground behind me



Wicked is terrific - anyone that likes the Wizard of Oz will enjoy it. It ties together a lot of the loose ends in the WOO - like, where did the Tin Man, Scarecrow, and Cowardly Lion originate? Why were there two evil witches and one good witch? Where did the ruby slippers come from and why were they important to the green witch? The staging is really impressive, some of the best I've ever seen (up there with Cats and Phantom of the Opera).

We stayed over (a date night, sort of) at the Doubletree downtown, walked down to the Benedum since it's only four blocks from the hotel but got lost trying to find Morton's steakhouse - did not know it is off the lobby of one of the office buildings down there. About froze to death before we found it.

I know what you mean about car ice - I had an inch on my roof, had to go to a car wash to dislodge it before hitting the turnpike - didn't want it flying off and hitting someone else. The car wash looked like an iceberg exploded in it when I was finished.

AAA is great until the weather gets bad. Lots of backlogs, service really slows down. Glad to hear she made it home OK.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> What's this talk of snow and ice?  It's been hot and humid here.


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in Bluer!  We had 1/2 inch of ice, and some are still without electricity.  Temps stay in the low 20's and so many trees went down, even some traffic lights are still not working.  Some of our schools still have no power.  It is going to be a long winter!  

It is Friday!  Just in time for more snow this weekend, including a messy commute scheduled for Monday.  Always fun to drive in icy slush.

Universal Orlando is advertising here.  We cannot wait to be there this summer. 

Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all..........

We have sunshine........but.........blowing a hoolie and cold!

Having a cooking day today.......making a load of lasagne for the freezer and I have to bake DS his flour less choc cake........he's not allergic to anything......he just likes it.

Really want to decorate our lounge......but when you do one room it makes the others look shabby.........DH disagrees 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Forgot to say......glad AHS is finished.

Definetely the weakest of the three series so far.....IMO of course. We did guess who the supreme would be.

But would never watch that series again. Hope the next one is better.

What happened to Kathy Bates character.......I fell asleep watching the previous episode and DH lost interest so doesn't remember!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl
I`ve bought one of those for this year....it`s in fuscia pink though......You`ll be able to see me from the air
It`s a bit of a roodie doodie word for lady parts



Join Date: May 2007
Location: Originally Scotland, Now in Cleveland, NE England, UK
Posts: 1,999





_one more post and our schumi will hit a milestone here.
after almost 7 years, she will be running with the big doggies then._


----------



## buckeev

Bluer101 said:


> What's this talk of snow and ice?  It's been hot and humid here.



This weather is so messed up...we've even received snow/sleet/freezin' rain...here in the Houston area. OK Momma Nature...I give! I'm supposed to be paintin'!!!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> This weather is so messed up...we've even received snow/sleet/freezin' rain...here in the Houston area. OK Momma Nature...I give! I'm supposed to be paintin'!!!



_welcome to winter....


started snowing here at 10 this morning.
nothing unusual._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumigirl
> I`ve bought one of those for this year....it`s in fuscia pink though......You`ll be able to see me from the air
> It`s a bit of a roodie doodie word for lady parts
> 
> 
> 
> Join Date: May 2007
> Location: Originally Scotland, Now in Cleveland, NE England, UK
> Posts: 1,999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _one more post and our schumi will hit a milestone here.
> after almost 7 years, she will be running with the big doggies then._






Lol..........I should have noticed that!

I'll share my 2000th post with you 



Had busy day with cooking and baking, but spent half the afternoon on the phone to our internet provider. We had no tv or broadband from them......an unknown fault apparently. Told me it would be off for another 6 hours!

Thank goodness for free view! 

Anyway it all came back on after 2 hours........had visions of no internet tonight 

I can happily live without tv........but internet is a different story


----------



## macraven

_hooray for Carole !!!_


----------



## tink1957

Happy 2000 Carole!
I wrote in purple just for youse


----------



## xApril

Congratulations on 2000 posts!

I hope everyone's doing well. Florida is playing ping pong with the weather. Hot one day, cold the next. Needless to say, I'm sick now unfortunately.

Beetlejuice's Graveyard Revue reopened yesterday and debuted its new show. It's definitely a change. Not 100% sure how I feel about it yet, but the full show video has already been posted on YouTube if anyone wants to see it. 

Hope everyone has a good day and stays warm!


----------



## macraven

xApril said:


> Congratulations on 2000 posts!
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well. Florida is playing ping pong with the weather. Hot one day, cold the next. Needless to say, I'm sick now unfortunately.
> 
> Beetlejuice's Graveyard Revue reopened yesterday and debuted its new show. It's definitely a change. Not 100% sure how I feel about it yet, but the full show video has already been posted on YouTube if anyone wants to see it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and stays warm!



 _to xApril, feel better soon._

_i know, we like to tease Bluer and some others on how they are snow-free.

i check the temps in different locations in florida frequently.
i have a brother that is roaming the state trying to find the ideal place to call home.
looks like lots of orlando has has some crazy temperatures!
that is tough on the floridians especially since they are not used to those low dips in climate.
hang in there xApril.....spring will come soon for youse.

i heard about beetlejuice show changing sometime back.
have a friend that wanted to try out for it.

can you tells us about the new show?
different songs, characters, theme?
i'm _


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac and Vicki........I need to chat more I think 

April.........hope you feel better soon 


Nearly bedtime here..............busy day.

DH is better...... 

Hope everyone's had a great weekend


----------



## mrsabbott

Hope everyone is staying warm!  It is back to the grind tomorrow.. I am glad that my vacation is coming up soon.  I love my job, but lately I'm feeling a little burnt out.  Could just be me, though.  I love the kids I am with and I put my all into caring for them.  One is going through a very loud, very challenging phase which trickles down and upsets the others which have made the past few days I have worked a little exhausting and stressful.  I can't wait to have time off to just enjoy myself!!

This has been a stressful week.  Bessie's alternator went out and that cost yet another pretty penny..  Also had a flat tire.  One of my favoritest TV shows EVER (Psych) announced that this was the last season.    They stopped making the most wonderful lemony delicious cake in the world and I will never taste it again.    At least Walking Dead comes on tonight and they finally put Leverage on Netflix..  

I'll be honest with you, I would like to have a weekend where I check into a hotel BY MYSELF, order room service, and binge watch all the TV shows I am behind on watching whilst in my comfiest jammies.  Pretty sure that would be a little sliced of heaven..


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Forgot to say......glad AHS is finished.
> 
> Definetely the weakest of the three series so far.....IMO of course. We did guess who the supreme would be.
> 
> But would never watch that series again. Hope the next one is better.
> 
> What happened to Kathy Bates character.......I fell asleep watching the previous episode and DH lost interest so doesn't remember!


 I'm kinda glad it's over too. They left too many story lines open and I hate Misty being killed off. I thought Delia being the next Supreme was too obvious and someone else should have been in that role. The show started off so strongly but really died down near the end.


----------



## Bluer101

We have been watching the walking dead all day and the new episode is 1 1/2 hours away!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We have been watching the walking dead all day and the new episode is 1 1/2 hours away!



_i started with that marathon in january.
hit it on saturday and today again.

was hoping for something else tonight.
carl isn't my favorite on the show and he had a lot of air time.


i did notice the show tonight had sections of the graphic novels!

i really can't get enough of this show._


----------



## RAPstar

So I've pretty much gotten to the apex of everything that can ever happen to me as I got to see Bernadette Peters in concert today. She came into the audience during her encore song, and sang into my face. We made eye contact. Nothing in life ever will be able to top the happiness I've felt today. Well unless some miracle happens and I actually get to perform on Broadway, but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I'm kinda glad it's over too. They left too many story lines open and I hate Misty being killed off. I thought Delia being the next Supreme was too obvious and someone else should have been in that role. The show started off so strongly but really died down near the end.



Yes I was sorry Misty was killed too, her or Zoe would have been my choice for supreme.

I know it's early but any rumours of what the 4the series is about yet?

What can I say.......I'm impatient 



Up early today..........taking DH out today........I'm not really a shopper.......but I feel like going on a buying spree since I've been at home for over a week........

DH is going to love that


----------



## mrsabbott

Yeah, this last episode was all about Carl.. Who needs to hurry up and get over his teenage angst. You would think with it being the zombie apocalypse and all that he would get over himself... Then again, he is just a kid so maybe it is all just growing pains.
I was happy to see more on Michonne's back story. I like her. In the apocalypse I would stick to her and Darryl like glue!
What I'm curious to know is if Judith is really dead. I noticed that the cars eat was unbuckled which gives me hope that she was saved.


----------



## macraven

_carl is an awful actor.
hopefully he will bite the dust but i doubt that will happen.

they finally went back to the graphic novel for last nights episode. (in parts)
i have read them and like how the story moves in them.

carole, i read somewhere the next theme of AHS takes place in the 50's.
this was way time back so it might not be valid at this point.


it's monday.
it's cold.
ugh._


----------



## Kogo Shuko

How does AHS work??

Is each season completely different??


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> How does AHS work??
> 
> Is each season completely different??






_characters have different lead and minor roles.
different theme/story line each season._


----------



## xApril

macraven said:


> _to xApril, feel better soon._
> 
> _i know, we like to tease Bluer and some others on how they are snow-free.
> 
> i check the temps in different locations in florida frequently.
> i have a brother that is roaming the state trying to find the ideal place to call home.
> looks like lots of orlando has has some crazy temperatures!
> that is tough on the floridians especially since they are not used to those low dips in climate.
> hang in there xApril.....spring will come soon for youse.
> 
> i heard about beetlejuice show changing sometime back.
> have a friend that wanted to try out for it.
> 
> can you tells us about the new show?
> different songs, characters, theme?
> i'm _



Thanks! 

It's high energy now and they added Cleo and the Phantom to the cast, along with four background dancers. Phantom has a twist - it's a girl. Her name is Phantasia.

Beetlejuice feels like he is not in the show as much now. No crowd interaction before the show sadly.

New songs include Let's Go Crazy, Sweet Dreams are Made of These, Smooth Criminal, What I Like About You, Girls Just Wanna Have Fun, Walk Like an Egyptian, etc.

Pretty much all of the numbers are mash-ups of songs, so it's interesting.

It's definitely different. I miss some aspects of the old show, but this one seems to be a hit with crowds. I used to see people leave during the old show and I didn't see anyone leave during this one.


----------



## macraven

_thanks homie!_


----------



## schumigirl

Looking forward to new Beetlejuice........thanks April 

mac........I think I read that too, but like you I`m not sure when I read it, could have been before this last series was announced. 




Didn't get a lot of shopping done today....best laid plans and all that! DH started feeling bit dizzy, so headed home after 20 minutes. 

So I cleaned all the insides of my windows.........that is a sucky job, and now I have a sore shoulder........I tried doing the windows with the steamer I bought but I prefer the old fashioned way......no streaks 

Lasagne, salad, coleslaw and garlic bread for dinner tonight


----------



## RAPstar

Blah, finally had enough second guessing myself and decided to just do universal and Disney. 4 days at each (but only 1 and a half park days at Disney as of now). That way I can still put my AP to use and try out the new hotel and get my Disney (food) fix. Going to Artist Point and Jiko for sure, not solid on what I'll do for Epcot or MK, or it's surrounding hotels. So, yay, I think.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Blah, finally had enough second guessing myself and decided to just do universal and Disney. 4 days at each (but only 1 and a half park days at Disney as of now). That way I can still put my AP to use and try out the new hotel and get my Disney (food) fix. Going to Artist Point and Jiko for sure, not solid on what I'll do for Epcot or MK, or it's surrounding hotels. So, yay, I think.




Yay indeed 

It's nice when plans start to come together


----------



## macraven

_morning homies.

i need a new computer.
this one is not cooperating now.

i also need Bluer to help me with my stupid Ipad (which i hate) that i have so i can stay connected here._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> morning homies.  i need a new computer. this one is not cooperating now.  i also need Bluer to help me with my stupid Ipad (which i hate) that i have so i can stay connected here.



You need to make another trip down here to see us and Mr bluer can help you.


----------



## mrsabbott

Hubs' computer finally bit the dust as well. It lasted a long time though.. He finally got his school money so he is going to buy another one soon. I would looove to have an iPad! I mainly use my iPhone to get on here or fb. I have reading apps on here too, but I'd love to have a bigger screen. Do you not like yours? Is it a pain to use or something? I don't actually know anyone with one, I have only read the reviews online..  So, we are supposed to have a heat wave here this week.. It might even get close to 50 degrees!! Might have to break out the swimsuit and shorts!


----------



## Lynne G

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.  Yep, Thursday is going to have 8 to 12 inches of snow, then sleet, then freezing rain, with expected icing up to a quarter inch.  Fun indeed.  Since we've been below freezing all week, the snow and ice from last week has yet to disappear.  It's been a white start to 2014.

And to tease summer some more, just saw an advertisement for RC Cruiseline.  They are partnering with USO, to do a land and sea tour.  Spend some nights at USO, RPR, then take week cruise on Freedom of the Seas out of Port C.  Hmmmm, that may be a someday thing.  I'll have to see what the rates are and compare.

Mac, I hope your computer woes are fixed.  I hate my ipad too.  DD wants the Air one, but I am not buying it.  Our older one shows videos and works fine.  I do hate typing on it though.  

For those who are ready for the storm that's coming later this week, stay warm!

And Shumi, I'll be over for dinner any night you're offering!  My tween and teen expect me to cook dinner every night.  Yeah, well, quick meals are my mainstay.  Pasta and Stirfry.


----------



## keishashadow

cbsnyber1 said:


> Wicked is terrific - anyone that likes the Wizard of Oz will enjoy it. It ties together a lot of the loose ends in the WOO - like, where did the Tin Man, Scarecrow, and Cowardly Lion originate? Why were there two evil witches and one good witch? Where did the ruby slippers come from and why were they important to the green witch? The staging is really impressive, some of the best I've ever seen (up there with Cats and Phantom of the Opera).
> 
> We stayed over (a date night, sort of) at the Doubletree downtown, walked down to the Benedum since it's only four blocks from the hotel but got lost trying to find Morton's steakhouse - did not know it is off the lobby of one of the office buildings down there. About froze to death before we found it.
> .



what a nice get-away!



RAPstar said:


> So I've pretty much gotten to the apex of everything that can ever happen to me as I got to see Bernadette Peters in concert today. She came into the audience during her encore song, and sang into my face. We made eye contact. Nothing in life ever will be able to top the happiness I've felt today. Well unless some miracle happens and I actually get to perform on Broadway, but that's highly unlikely.






RAPstar said:


> Blah, finally had enough second guessing myself and decided to just do universal and Disney. 4 days at each (but only 1 and a half park days at Disney as of now). That way I can still put my AP to use and try out the new hotel and get my Disney (food) fix. Going to Artist Point and Jiko for sure, not solid on what I'll do for Epcot or MK, or it's surrounding hotels. So, yay, I think.



yay, but you've got two months to go I too have the: fine-tuning of trip syndrome/hotel is always greener on the other side of Disney world & understand completely.

trip planning should be an Olympic sport



Lynne G said:


> let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Yep, Thursday is going to have 8 to 12 inches of snow, then sleet, then freezing rain, with expected icing up to a quarter inch. Fun indeed. Since we've been below freezing all week, the snow and ice from last week has yet to disappear. It's been a white start to 2014.
> 
> And to tease summer some more, *just saw an advertisement for RC Cruiseline. They are partnering with USO, to do a land and sea tour. Spend some nights at USO, RPR, then take week cruise on Freedom of the Seas* out of Port C. Hmmmm, that may be a someday thing. I'll have to see what the rates are and compare.
> 
> Mac, I hope your computer woes are fixed. I hate my ipad too. DD wants the Air one, but I am not buying it. Our older one shows videos and works fine. I do hate typing on it though.
> 
> For those who are ready for the storm that's coming later this week, stay warm!
> 
> And Shumi, I'll be over for dinner any night you're offering! My tween and teen expect me to cook dinner every night. Yeah, well, quick meals are my mainstay. Pasta and Stirfry.



did I miss projections of yet a another storm? have been layin low since weekend, typhoid GD struck again via another cold.

re RCCL/Universal, they offered something along that line a few years ago. Priced it out and found the components cheaper to book separately, especially if you qualify for special rate (military, sr, resident, etc.)

Speaking of changing vacation plans and cruising

DH received snail mail from CCL yesterday. Almost shredded it without reading...

he was awarded a free cruise!thought it might be a scam but called and it was legit. 

*If anybody here has ever sailed on CCL, check your loyalty account or past guest number and look under special offers. It's been reported many who haven't received a letter are finding the offer in the accounts on the CCL website.
*
Worth your time to take a peek if the dates work for anybody (up to end of June, have to book by end of March). All you pay is port charges for inside cabin. We were able to upgrade for $80 pp...savings of over $2,400. Can't say I've been a CCL cheerleader leader but will give them a .


----------



## schumigirl

mrsabbott said:


> I don't actually know anyone with one,



I`m the opposite of mac........I love my ipad........I constantly have to charge it as I`m always on it. DH says its almost part of me now......



Lynne G said:


> And Shumi, I'll be over for dinner any night you're offering!  My tween and teen expect me to cook dinner every night.  Yeah, well, quick meals are my mainstay.  Pasta and Stirfry.



LOL........I`ll set a place anytime Lynne for you 

I suppose I`m fortunate I have all the time in the world to cook....no little kids or tweens to run after and I still call myself a SAHM....... I don`t tell everyone our son is 20 now 

It was a quick dinner tonight........DS wasn't due in till 8pm so no meal to prepare for him, and I am watching the Michael Dunn trial in Florida on DH laptop (saving my ipad battery) so when they broke for a bit I flung some stuff in the wok and heaped it on our plates........veggies were kinda raw and chicken was overcooked.....oops! Not my usual effort I have to say.

It helps I love cooking too from scratch 



We had some snow today  well, when DS came in he said it was snowing at his university which is 20-30 mins drive away.........he had to de-ice his car when he came out.

And there`s me ready for spring!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Speaking of changing vacation plans and cruising
> 
> DH received snail mail from CCL yesterday. Almost shredded it without reading...
> 
> he was awarded a free cruise!thought it might be a scam but called and it was legit.



..........wow that is amazing!!!! Well done mr Keisha 

Not everyday you get that kind of letter


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> ..........wow that is amazing!!!! Well done mr Keisha
> 
> Not everyday you get that kind of letter



 yep, we're thrilled

 appears to be no rhyme or reason who is getting the offer based upon discussions on other boards.

 their image is rather tarnished, letter referenced DH not sailing with them for some time.  Thinking that they need to fill their ships and hope to make some revenue on booze/gambling as well as throw out that 'goodwill' in attempt to lure back past customers.

 just hope u don't see me on the news waving a sheet at the news copter from my balcony


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> yep, we're thrilled
> 
> appears to be no rhyme or reason who is getting the offer based upon discussions on other boards.
> 
> their image is rather tarnished, letter referenced DH not sailing with them for some time.  Thinking that they need to fill their ships and hope to make some revenue on booze/gambling as well as throw out that 'goodwill' in attempt to lure back past customers.
> 
> just hope u don't see me on the news waving a sheet at the news copter from my balcony:joker:


----------



## macraven

My computer is dying so I went to the apple store today to replace it.
Picking it up when my transferring of docs is done.

Hope that will be Thursday.

In the meantime, using the stupid ipad.

Bluer set my favorites for me in October but I did something wrong and screwed it up.


Wonder if he makes house calls?
Will teach him and mrs. bluer how to make snow angels......


----------



## macraven

mrsabbott said:


> Hubs' computer finally bit the dust as well. It lasted a long time though.. He finally got his school money so he is going to buy another one soon. I would looove to have an iPad! I mainly use my iPhone to get on here or fb. I have reading apps on here too, but I'd love to have a bigger screen. Do you not like yours? Is it a pain to use or something? I don't actually know anyone with one, I have only read the reviews online..  So, we are supposed to have a heat wave here this week.. It might even get close to 50 degrees!! Might have to break out the swimsuit and shorts!



My 24" iMac is 8 years old.
It takes about 5-6 minutes to load as of today..........ugh...

Bought the 27" iMac today.
Keyboard is compact, blue tooth mouse.
Did not want the tracking plate.

I prefer to type so my ipad isn't my style of usage.

Not going to get into the subject of swimsuits.
Too cold here.....


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> My computer is dying so I went to the apple store today to replace it. Picking it up when my transferring of docs is done.  Hope that will be Thursday.  In the meantime, using the stupid ipad.  Bluer set my favorites for me in October but I did something wrong and screwed it up.  Wonder if he makes house calls? Will teach him and mrs. bluer how to make snow angels......



Hope everything works out with the new computer. Mr bluer makes house calls but I will need him back by Saturday.  
Maybe someday you can teach us how to make snow angels.


----------



## tink1957

Hi

Congrats on scoring the free cruise Janet...that's awesome

I guess we will have to eat sandwiches by candlelight for dinner tonight since our lights went out just when I put the chicken in the oven

At least I know it will probably get fixed in a few hours as we are expecting an ice storm tomorrow and have been warned that it may take up to a week if there are widespread outages in our area.

I'm ready for spring... there has been entirely enough winter for this Georgia peach.

 Take care everyone and stay warm


----------



## macraven

Wow and congrats to Mr. Keisha on winning a free cruise!

Who do you think he will take?  



Tink, eating by candle light........oh my


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Holy heck! A free cruise!! Congrats!! 

Looks like I might be travelling to Texas this April, which might mean no Florida trip this fall. But hey, maybe if I start saving up now, I can pull off 2 trips in one years.


----------



## RAPstar

Kogo Shuko said:


> Holy heck! A free cruise!! Congrats!!
> 
> Looks like I might be travelling to Texas this April, which might mean no Florida trip this fall. But hey, maybe if I start saving up now, I can pull off 2 trips in one years.



What part of Texas? I'm in Dallas, so if you're headed there we'll definitely have to say hi at some point lol.

I got a raise at work, not much, only 18 cents, but hey, money is money.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - ok I see the pending snowstorm today.  we are supposed to be right on the edge and may get nothing.



macraven said:


> Wow and congrats to Mr. Keisha on winning a free cruise!
> 
> Who do you think he will take?
> 
> 
> 
> Tink, eating by candle light........oh my


 
 nwahaha, if he could take the dog instead of me he probably would.

 I just have a touchpad which I rarely use since I got the iphone.  somebody gave me a wireless keyboard.  It works but still feels strange to me.  Have you tried one with your ipod?

 imo Tink it's only romantic if you can flip the lights on afterwards, good luck with the power = always my fear in a storm here since we live on mountain ridge and tend to lose power often.



Kogo Shuko said:


> Holy heck! A free cruise!! Congrats!!
> 
> Looks like I might be travelling to Texas this April, which might mean no Florida trip this fall. But hey, maybe if I start saving up now, I can pull off 2 trips in one years.



 thanks, oooh Texas sounds very interesting.  Hard to wait to return to FL but if you can work out two trips a great idea.  Would you be 'working' an AP?

 Our furnace rebelled last night.  Had to shut it off was making so much noise afraid the boiler would blow.  Thank you to my new HVAC guy for hooking us up this morning!  Guess i'll use the money I saved on cruise towards the new furnace, works for me.


----------



## Lynne G

keisha, lucky you.  We seem to have a bullseye lately.  Well, Noreasters tend to hug the coast, so we usually get hit hard by them.  Everyone is on edge, as last week, it took almost to today for all to get power again, and they are saying heavy, wet snow and freezing rain, then more snow. Oh well.  I could use another day off.  And, congrats for the free cruise! That's fabulous.

Mac, glad you are getting a new computer.  

Kogo, safe trip to Texas.

Tink, hope you get your power back soon, if not already.  People in my area took a week to get it back.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

RAPstar said:


> What part of Texas? I'm in Dallas, so if you're headed there we'll definitely have to say hi at some point lol.
> 
> I got a raise at work, not much, only 18 cents, but hey, money is money.



I'm afraid I'll be in Houston. I suspect that's about a four hour drive, so probably not doable. We'll be there for about a week, I think, attending a wedding. I have a friend in Waco who is going to try to come visit, but even that's iffy and we've been talking online since 2004!!

And a raise is a raise, no matter what. Extra money is always welcome!! 



keishashadow said:


> thanks, oooh Texas sounds very interesting.  Hard to wait to return to FL but if you can work out two trips a great idea.  Would you be 'working' an AP?
> 
> Our furnace rebelled last night.  Had to shut it off was making so much noise afraid the boiler would blow.  Thank you to my new HVAC guy for hooking us up this morning!  Guess i'll use the money I saved on cruise towards the new furnace, works for me.



No AP for me. My friend in Leesburg would have to be getting me discounts on tickets with hers!! But maybe. It's more about flight costs. It'll be 500 to go to Houston... and about 400 to go to Orlando! Yeesh!! 

Glad things are fixed with the furnace at least. I'd hate to be caught without heat.


----------



## mrsabbott

It is 41 degrees at my house.. thought we were inching towards spring.. but NOOOOO!!!  We're supposed to get more snow this weekend.  

I have mixed feelings on it.  I don't mind the snow so much when I don't have to drive in it.  But having to drag my behind to work every day doesn't make snow days all that enjoyable for me.  

I'm ready for spring, I think.

Hubs got an Apple Air laptop (??) to use for school.  It is so TINY!  I was surprised that was what he chose, I figured he would get the regular sized laptop.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......hope the power is ok and you don`t have to live on sandwiches!!!

mac......enjoy that new puter.......getting it tomorrow? 



Going to be a horrible night here......we are being pounded by very high winds with sleet and snow.......

Keeping a watch on a fence we have in the back garden........looks as if its ready to fall over ........and our smallest apple tree looks as if it may go as well 

DS was driving home from uni when he saw a big flash in the hills, think one of the power substations has blown out!! Got the candles and torches ready in case our power goes out.

Least he got home safe as the roads are awash with fallen branches and black ice.   

I`m with you Vicki......ready for spring


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> lynne - ok I see the pending snowstorm today.  we are supposed to be right on the edge and may get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> nwahaha, if he could take the dog instead of me he probably would.
> 
> I just have a touchpad which I rarely use since I got the iphone.  somebody gave me a wireless keyboard.  It works but still feels strange to me.  Have you tried one with your ipod?
> 
> 
> Our furnace rebelled last night.  Had to shut it off was making so much noise afraid the boiler would blow.  Thank you to my new HVAC guy for hooking us up this morning!  Guess i'll use the money I saved on cruise towards the new furnace, works for me.



_my lucky day.
data transfer was completed and i picked up new computer today.
comes with the smaller blue tooth keyboard and mouse.
i don't like the trackpads so didn't go with that.

yea, the keyboard can be used with the iPad so that is a good thing.


keisha, you don't have good luck....
furnace going out this time of year, oh my!

make a website for contributions of your cruise fund.
you won't believe how many peeps will toss you money.

hopefully, the new storm will miss youse.

_



mrsabbott said:


> It is 41 degrees at my house.. thought we were inching towards spring.. but NOOOOO!!!  We're supposed to get more snow this weekend.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on it.  I don't mind the snow so much when I don't have to drive in it.  But having to drag my behind to work every day doesn't make snow days all that enjoyable for me.
> 
> I'm ready for spring, I think.
> 
> Hubs got an Apple Air laptop (??) to use for school.  It is so TINY!  I was surprised that was what he chose, I figured he would get the regular sized laptop.




_when talking about lousy weather, 41 doesn't even hit the meter ......
half of us here would give our first born kids up for a temp of 41.

apple makes so many different computers.
everyone likes something different.
yesterday son bought the Macbook pro as the price was good.

the Macbook Air comes in 11 or 13 inch.
they are decent if you like how a tablet operates and are good for those that travel and want something light.

hope he enjoys it.
_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> V
> 
> mac......enjoy that new puter.......getting it tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a horrible night here......we are being pounded by very high winds with sleet and snow.......
> 
> Keeping a watch on a fence we have in the back garden........looks as if its ready to fall over ........and our smallest apple tree looks as if it may go as well
> 
> DS was driving home from uni when he saw a big flash in the hills, think one of the power substations has blown out!! Got the candles and torches ready in case our power goes out.
> 
> Least he got home safe as the roads are awash with fallen branches and black ice.



_when i was driving back home today, heard on the radio that england is having horrible winds and gales.
they also mentioned that water is being pushed out of the rivers and near sections in London.
they mentioned this has not happened in years.
a 60 yo man was interviewed and he said he has never experienced weather like this before.

good that they boy made it home safely.
i would worry about anyone driving in the weather you are having now.

hide the car keys so he won't go out tonight.........

hope youse stay safe and the power doesn't go out.

yup picked up the new computer today._


----------



## goofyfigment

I just picked up a new computer on Friday I got a Toshiba I couldn't beat the price it was only 279 now I just need to get used to windows 8


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> I just picked up a new computer on Friday I got a Toshiba I couldn't beat the price it was only 279 now I just need to get used to windows 8



_getting a new computer and a new job and a new home has got to be exciting!
how do you like being a floridian now?_


----------



## macraven

l_ooks like my time stamp is off.
back to redoing the set up on the boards here......._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _when i was driving back home today, heard on the radio that england is having horrible winds and gales.
> they also mentioned that water is being pushed out of the rivers and near sections in London.
> they mentioned this has not happened in years.
> a 60 yo man was interviewed and he said he has never experienced weather like this before.
> 
> good that they boy made it home safely.
> i would worry about anyone driving in the weather you are having now.
> 
> hide the car keys so he won't go out tonight.........
> 
> hope youse stay safe and the power doesn't go out.
> 
> yup picked up the new computer today._



It was a truly awful night........but in saying that at least we`re not getting flooded the way they are down South from us.......it`s so sad to see all those people`s homes being ruined.

Our fence is still up....just......but more bad weather to come for us. Power stayed on also 

Just seen NY`s weather on the news too...... Vicious storm!!!

Glad you`re happy with the new puter   



goofyfigment said:


> I just picked up a new computer on Friday I got a Toshiba I couldn't beat the price it was only 279 now I just need to get used to windows 8



We bought 2 Toshiba laptops a few years ago in Orlando, and they still work great. DS uses his for a lot of his uni work and prefers that to his mac air thingy.......for work that is....loves the Air thing for everything else though. We certainly would get another Toshiba if we wanted a laptop 


Didn`t sleep much with the sounds of the howling wind last night......so just been very lazy and slept for 2 hours along the sofa........I love doing that sometimes


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> getting a new computer and a new job and a new home has got to be exciting!
> how do you like being a floridian now?



I'm loving it here. Life has been nothing but good since I got here.


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> I'm loving it here. Life has been nothing but good since I got here.



 yea
 I ran a Toshiba for years, still have it as a back up.

 carole flying fence?  sounds like something out of twister.

 stoopid front shifted, more white stuff for us today.Looking forward to 50 degree weather next week!


----------



## mrsabbott

_when talking about lousy weather, 41 doesn't even hit the meter ......
half of us here would give our first born kids up for a temp of 41.

apple makes so many different computers.
everyone likes something different.
yesterday son bought the Macbook pro as the price was good.

the Macbook Air comes in 11 or 13 inch.
they are decent if you like how a tablet operates and are good for those that travel and want something light.

hope he enjoys it.
_[/QUOTE]

Don't get me wrong.. we LOVE the 41 degree temps... we've been hovering between 1 and 12 for awhile now!  I was so excited that it was warming up I started getting a little bit of spring fever..  But nope.  More snow..  I think I read somewhere that 49 out of 50 states have snow on the ground right now??


----------



## Cielei

"They" said we would be getting a warm up today; "they" LIED! Miss a few days, and you miss 4 pages of conversation!! We just started watching the Walking Dead. We recorded the marathon and just made it up to season 4. We are in trouble though because I can't find where to watch the first few episodes of season 4.  I hate to miss those before watching the newest ones! 

Schumi - I read that you made a loaf of lasagna, and all I could think was how? Is that a British/Scottish thing? Then I realized that I read your post completely wrong!    Hope your fence holds up, we had ours blow down this summer in a storm right after we moved in to our new house here.

Mac - with your user name, you'd have to get a mac! We love tech in this house. We have pretty much every device that apple has ever released. I love my iPad! The only device we don't have is an iMac - now, i want one. 

Keisha - congratulations on that cruise! I know a few people who got it. They were able to upgrade to balcony or ocean view for only like $50!

I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm.


----------



## macraven

_Cielei, buy the iMac...
i love mine.

i did prefer the os of snow leopard and was sad that the new systems have maverick.

i loved that steve jobs would tweek the systems instead of change them.
after he passed, the idiots took over and did the os so much different.


my 27 " iMac was cheaper than the 24" that i bought years back.

i took in my teacher certification paper and got the education discount with my purchase.   not a lot but 10% off of everything.

sweet.


i have watched walking dead since first season.
i plan my sunday dinners around it.

have 4 of the Pop dolls of them.
got the latest daryl rag doll that has him in the poncho.

_


----------



## keishashadow

the mr & I have managed to stay married 22 years. I passed on dinner out today, lost my voice last night (a bonus for him) & throat feels like ground meat think i'll stick to hot liquids today.

 anybody have any plans this weekend?



Cielei said:


> "They" said we would be getting a warm up today; "they" LIED! Miss a few days, and you miss 4 pages of conversation!! We just started watching the Walking Dead. We recorded the marathon and just made it up to season 4. We are in trouble though because I can't find where to watch the first few episodes of season 4.  I hate to miss those before watching the newest ones!
> 
> Keisha - congratulations on that cruise! I know a few people who got it. They were able to upgrade to balcony or ocean view for only like $50!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and staying warm.



TWD is addictive

appears the upgrade is based upon the actual cost of the cabin, apparently pickings are getting slim. Nobody I know has gotten it yet.  Big mystery as to whether random or targeted promotion.


----------



## marciemi

Hmpf Janet, so you didn't even notice me on the Cruise Critic thread about the free cruises I guess!    Yep, I got one too and almost tossed it out.  We had NO intention of a cruise (and actually just got back from Keystone on Sunday) but just couldn't pass it up either.  Had a hard time finding a date that worked between things we already have planned, work schedules & prior commitments so we're going in just TWO WEEKS!  And yes, we got one of those awesome upgrades!  5 day cruise, upgrade $50 per person to one of the corner aft wraps (Victory) - which normally costs $61 per person PER DAY!  Link to a youtube about the cabin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV7M3QMbMaA

We're excited!  Can you tell?    When do you sail?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Valentines Day everyone. I hope everyone had a great day. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Cielei

Hope everyone had a wonderful valentine's day! My dh took the day off from work, and the boys already had the day off from school. We took them to see the Lego movie and then I made a special dinner for all my guys.

Mac, if I can talk my dh into an iMac, we'll get it for sure. Waiting on taxes, bonus and raise info before we make anymore major purchases. Doing a couple of days at Disney before my brothers wedding because we have some good deals and points so we are taking advantage. If everything goes as planned, we'll get to do a trip to uni in sept.


----------



## RAPstar

I didn't think I'd be as depressed as I was being single today (no worries, only mildly so, but more than I though), so I bought myself one of those heart shaped pizzas from Papa Johns and ate all but 3 slices. I feel better now, lol


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> the mr & I have managed to stay married 22 years. I passed on dinner out today, lost my voice last night (a bonus for him) & throat feels like ground meat think i'll stick to hot liquids today.  anybody have any plans this weekend?  .



Congratulations on 22 years! DH and I are celebrating our 16th anniversary today.   We can't believe it has been that long. 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole flying fence?  sounds like something out of twister.



Lol.......it really was........but so scary.............our apple tree managed to survive, really grateful for that as it would have destroyed our little summer house. It's not huge or really fancy but we love it. Winds have died now thankfully, not sure for how long.





Cielei said:


> Schumi - I read that you made a loaf of lasagna, and all I could think was how? Is that a British/Scottish thing? Then I realized that I read your post completely wrong!    Hope your fence holds up, we had ours blow down this summer in a storm right after we moved in to our new house here.



Lol............I've read a few things wrong at times 

Fence is still standing.....only just though.......need to get "the guy" in to repair and secure it..........



RAPstar said:


> I didn't think I'd be as depressed as I was being single today (no worries, only mildly so, but more than I though), so I bought myself one of those heart shaped pizzas from Papa Johns and ate all but 3 slices. I feel better now, lol



..........liking the sound of that pizza though 



Mrs bluer101 said:


> DH and I are celebrating our 16th anniversary today.   We can't believe it has been that long.



Happy Anniversary to The Bluers  have a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Saturday all!  We welcomed more snow today.  Just not enough to go a day without some snow.  Huge car pile up on our Turnpike yesterday. Over 100 cars were involved.  They think the cause was speed and ice.  Ya think??  It was below freezing that morning and it had snowed throughout the night.  I go slow.  Hate black ice.  

Oh, and Happy Anniversay to the February couples.  We rang in the month with 22 years too.  Cannot believe we have been married more than twenty years now.

And Rapstar   pizza is always good, neat that you found a heart one.  I made beef and chicken tacos.  That was our Valentine meal.  We generally avoid eating out when Valentines is on a week end or like this year, a Friday night.

Next computer may be a Mac.  My kids are tired of Windows.  I am not ready to change over all to Apple yet,

Enjoy this Holiday weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Hmpf Janet, so you didn't even notice me on the Cruise Critic thread about the free cruises I guess!  Yep, I got one too and almost tossed it out. We had NO intention of a cruise (and actually just got back from Keystone on Sunday) but just couldn't pass it up either. Had a hard time finding a date that worked between things we already have planned, work schedules & prior commitments so we're going in just TWO WEEKS! And yes, we got one of those awesome upgrades! 5 day cruise, upgrade $50 per person to one of the corner aft wraps (Victory) - which normally costs $61 per person PER DAY! Link to a youtube about the cabin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV7M3QMbMaA
> 
> We're excited! Can you tell?  When do you sail?


 
 we sail on 5/30 from PC.  wow that's a quick trip.  Do u use the same screen name on CC?

lololol we had that exact cabin on the destiny! there no wraps left for our sailing on the 'new sunshiney destiny haha.  Here's a few pics to whet ur appetite.  My son spent large portion of cruise sleeping on balcony.  Was afraid we'd hit a speed bump and he'd go overboard.













RAPstar said:


> I didn't think I'd be as depressed as I was being single today (no worries, only mildly so, but more than I though), so I bought myself one of those heart shaped pizzas from Papa Johns and ate all but 3 slices. *I feel better now*, lol


 



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Congratulations on 22 years! DH and I are celebrating our 16th anniversary today.  We can't believe it has been that long.
> Hope you are feeling better.


 
 Congrats, I can't believe you guys are old enough to be married that long



Lynne G said:


> Happy Saturday all! We welcomed more snow today. Just not enough to go a day without some snow. Huge car pile up on our Turnpike yesterday. Over 100 cars were involved. They think the cause was speed and ice. Ya think?? It was below freezing that morning and it had snowed throughout the night. I go slow. Hate black ice.
> 
> Oh, and Happy Anniversay to the February couples. We rang in the month with 22 years too. Cannot believe we have been married more than twenty years now.
> 
> And Rapstar  pizza is always good, neat that you found a heart one. I made beef and chicken tacos. That was our Valentine meal. We generally avoid eating out when Valentines is on a week end or like this year, a Friday night.
> 
> Next computer may be a Mac. My kids are tired of Windows. I am not ready to change over all to Apple yet,
> 
> Enjoy this Holiday weekend!


 
 Congrats to you too!  Certainly got the brunt of it out your way, yuck.  we will have 8 inches max by end of tomorrow, was nice it came in waves.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> we sail on 5/30 from PC.  wow that's a quick trip.  Do u use the same screen name on CC?
> 
> lololol we had that exact cabin on the destiny! there no wraps left for our sailing on the 'new sunshiney destiny haha.  Here's a few pics to whet ur appetite.  My son spent large portion of cruise sleeping on balcony.  Was afraid we'd hit a speed bump and he'd go overboard.



Yep, same screenname over the - evidently you too as I picked you out from the military comment.  Royce & Matt (and Matt's GF) were on the Destiny back in 2010 and had the aft next to that one (so the last actual aft balcony next to the corner one) but guessing a different time than you were there!    I actually think I recall talking about that here then.  

So much to do and so little time to do it!    We really couldn't go into May because Matt graduates near the end of it and we'll be out in Colorado for about 10 days and getting that much time off is challenging enough.  June was less appealing to me because I want to go somewhere warm when it's cold HERE!  Plus I don't know what any of the boys will be doing over the summer.

Did I tell anyone here that Eric will be spending all of next year in Cambridge?  Oh, England.  That's the relevant part.  At the Univ. of Cambridge on exchange?  Yeah, should be interesting!


----------



## cbsnyber1

Happy Valentine's Day All!

I cooked for the DW tonight: strip steaks, mushrooms stuffed with crabmeat, stirred fried veggies, and a risky chocolate cake recipe - I found it in the "Relish" insert in our Sunday paper last week. Chocolate, butter, _beets_, yes, pureed beets, egg yolks, whipped egg whites, and almond flour. Although, when I found out that almond flour is $10 a pound, I used brown rice flour, added some vanilla and a dash of almond flavoring. It turned out preeeeety good, I must admit. I sure could not taste beets. Real dense, thick chocolate taste.

FYI, almond flour is just that - almonds ground into a flour/meal consistency. First milk, now flour - almonds are taking over the world, so it seems.


----------



## rowan555

I was thinking about heading out to the first parade of the season here in New Orleans, but was too lazy to bother.  Meanwhile, my friend is hanging out on the parade route with Jennifer Lawrence, who happened to be standing next to her.  Agh!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, and Happy Anniversay to the February couples.  We rang in the month with 22 years too.  Cannot believe we have been married more than twenty years now.
> 
> .



We are 22 years married this year also........September anniversary for us...........1992 was a good year 





cbsnyber1 said:


> I cooked for the DW tonight: strip steaks, mushrooms stuffed with crabmeat, stirred fried veggies, and a risky chocolate cake recipe - I found it in the "Relish" insert in our Sunday paper last week. Chocolate, butter, _beets_, yes, pureed beets, egg yolks, whipped egg whites, and almond flour. Although, when I found out that almond flour is $10 a pound, I used brown rice flour, added some vanilla and a dash of almond flavoring. It turned out preeeeety good, I must admit. I sure could not taste beets. Real dense, thick chocolate taste.



That sounds a lovely meal  hope she enjoyed it...............I made a chocolate cake a few years back using beets........was a bit unconvinced at first......didn't tell anyone what was in it before they ate it...and they loved it......yes it was very dense and so rich. 



Beautiful day here today.......we have blue skies..........still cold though.

Not sure what to be up to. I do need to iron at some point 

Getting really excited for my New York trip......only 85 days to go 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend


----------



## keishashadow

veg'ing out watching the Olympics and the snow fall.  Going to GD's 1st dance recital this afternoon.  I'm such a dork, nervous for her.

 carole did you say you were watching the current FLA trial?  what do you think of the verdict?  appears 60+ years and re-trial on the big charge.

 I like beets and chocolate and cake, not sure lumped all together.

 marci - congrats to your son, what a great opportunity.  I still can't imagine throwing a cruise together in a few weeks - props!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> veg'ing out watching the Olympics and the snow fall.  Going to GD's 1st dance recital this afternoon.  I'm such a dork, nervous for her.
> 
> carole did you say you were watching the current FLA trial?  what do you think of the verdict?  appears 60+ years and re-trial on the big charge.
> 
> I like beets and chocolate and cake, not sure lumped all together.
> 
> !



I'm loving the Olympics too..............Good luck for littlies dance recital.......sure she'll be great 

I think MD is guilty as sin and doesn't deserve to walk the streets ever again. I didn't believe a word he said.

I would have found him guilty of the 1st count of murder without hesitation. I hope they do retry him for Jordan's murder but at least he's behind bars. I think he belongs there.

Watching Jordan's parents was heartbreaking. 

As for beets and chocolate...I hear you.........but my boys loved it......they really did.........you really wouldn't know beets were in it........although since you're baking it......you would 


I didn't do much today after all.......watched Olympics and did some little jobs and did a roast dinner for tonight.........it was lush


----------



## cbsnyber1

schumigirl said:


> As for beets and chocolate...I hear you.........but my boys loved it......they really did.........you really wouldn't know beets were in it........although since you're baking it......you would



Important baking tip for this cake - it comes out jiggly in the center, you have to chill it. Then it gets real dense and thick. It really is good. The beets add moisture, like carrots in carrot cake. Ah, carrot cake . . .


----------



## marciemi

So Janet - help me out here?  What exactly is there to throw together?  What am I forgetting?!!


----------



## RAPstar

So glad I'm off tomorrow/today. Long weekend. Saw a play Saturday night, and then had to run after the bus cause the driver apparently didn't see me, which luckily some guy on the street heard me trying to yell after the bus and got it to stop for me. Then today/Sunday saw the last performance of a local show that I got addicted to (5 total times overall), which was very emotional. Afterwards I ran into one of my classmates from my acting school and pretty much spent the rest of the day with him and another friend. Even did some karaoke! Got home at one, and my legs are so sore from running Saturday and walking around a bit today. Gonna crash soon.


----------



## kittengal13

Hi guys, just popping in to say hi  sorry I haven't visited in so long- been really busy with university and work!

Just read a post that a Scottish man (same nationality as me) was robbed at gunpoint at the hotel I'm staying at when I go to Florida this year.. Of course I know that this can happen anywhere, just a shock!!! Will just have to be super careful and use common sense when I go


----------



## bubba's mom

I took a wrong turn and got lost in the move. 

oh well...I plea the blonde! 

haven't missed a move yet


----------



## xApril

So if you're ever considering Emeril's Tchoup Chop at Royal Pacific, definitely go for it! My boyfriend and I shared two sushi plates and then had them split up the skirt steak entree. Even though it was on two plates, the portion was huge and the potatoes were to die for. Besides the food, the restaurant was beautiful.

Had a great weekend @ the Portofino and ended with us riding the float on Sunday. 

Hope everyone is doing well. We are back in the 70s and 80s...


----------



## RAPstar

I agree April, Tchoup Chop is one of my favorites. I might try to go when I'm there in April, but I'm going to try The Palm at the Hard Rock to do something new. 

Had a very relaxing day off yesterday, watched almost all of House of Cards. Such a great show! Don't wanna go to work today, but I gotta. At least it's nice out finally.


----------



## Cielei

Happy Tuesday! It finally got above freezing!!!! It's only 36, but I'll take it! There are birds everywhere around my house. I think they think it's spring, but I know it's only temporary insanity and it will be cold again soon.


----------



## keishashadow

just getting to dance recital was a zoo! glad we left early, two different roads up to mall closed due to cars slipping off road down the mt.  Both were SUVs, funny how those who have 4 wheel drive think they are invincible...ice gets everybody if you're driving too fast for conditions.

 made it right before her group went onstage woot!  kiddo did well for her 1st public performance, no stage fright.



marciemi said:


> So Janet - help me out here? What exactly is there to throw together? What am I forgetting?!!



 I don't cruise often, but when I do, I take my rumrunner

 lol couple of bathing suits, snorkel gear and sunblock should do the trick.




bubba's mom said:


> I took a wrong turn and got lost in the move.
> 
> oh well...I plea the blonde!
> 
> haven't missed a move yet



you should've turned left at Albuquerque!

 Andy - never tried the Palms, if you go make sure to post a review.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Even did some karaoke!.



Oh I love karaoke..........but I'm bad......very bad  my husband will not sing with me.....ever!!

Glad you had good time though 



kittengal13 said:


> Hi guys, just popping in to say hi  sorry I haven't visited in so long- been really busy with university and work!
> 
> Just read a post that a Scottish man (same nationality as me) was robbed at gunpoint at the hotel I'm staying at when I go to Florida this year.. Of course I know that this can happen anywhere, just a shock!!! Will just have to be super careful and use common sense when I go



Nice to see you KG..........don't worry about what happened......just take the same care you usually would.



bubba's mom said:


> I took a wrong turn and got lost in the move.
> 
> oh well...I plea the blonde!
> 
> haven't missed a move yet



 nice seeing you again.........it's been a while!



xApril said:


> So if you're ever considering Emeril's Tchoup Chop at Royal Pacific, definitely go for it! My boyfriend and I shared two sushi plates and then had them split up the skirt steak entree. Even though it was on two plates, the portion was huge and the potatoes were to die for. Besides the food, the restaurant was beautiful.
> 
> Had a great weekend @ the Portofino and ended with us riding the float on Sunday.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. We are back in the 70s and 80s...



Glad you had such a nice time there.........it is a beautiful restaurant 



Cielei said:


> Happy Tuesday! It finally got above freezing!!!! It's only 36, but I'll take it! There are birds everywhere around my house. I think they think it's spring, but I know it's only temporary insanity and it will be cold again soon.



Our birds started singing 2 days ago..........they were hiding again this morning 



keishashadow said:


> just getting to dance recital was a zoo! glad we left early, two different roads up to mall closed due to cars slipping off road down the mt.  Both were SUVs, funny how those who have 4 wheel drive think they are invincible...ice gets everybody if you're driving too fast for conditions.
> 
> made it right before her group went onstage woot!  kiddo did well for her 1st public performance, no stage fright.
> 
> .



Glad the littlie did well on her performance 


Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## bubba's mom

hi Carole! 

Yes....my days are busy...."little" Bubba is now 15 and in high school.  Aside from everyday life, my schedule and HIS schedule....I stay pretty busy.

But, I do try to pop in now and again....you know....just to let everyone know I AM still alive.   We just haven't been to the parks in years and when you're not planning a trip to go, no need to really peruse the boards, kwim?


----------



## Cielei

It got above freezing for a second day - we made it all the way to 37 today! I think some of the snow actually melted, not that you can tell. Never fear, mother nature is replacing that and adding some more tonight and tomorrow. She's also made sure that no more of this melting nonsense will be happening again for the foreseeable future. 

Hope y'all had a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

bubba's mom said:


> hi Carole!
> 
> Yes....my days are busy...."little" Bubba is now 15 and in high school.  Aside from everyday life, my schedule and HIS schedule....I stay pretty busy.
> 
> But, I do try to pop in now and again....you know....just to let everyone know I AM still alive.   We just haven't been to the parks in years and when you're not planning a trip to go, no need to really peruse the boards, kwim?



Oh I know time flies by so quickly, Bubba is 15 wow!!

My boy turned 20 in January.........I really have to stop trying to claim to be 35  getting more unbelievable every day!!!!

But......yeah....nice to see you are still around  






Had the strangest sky this morning........looking out to sea at the front was black angry looking cloud coming in, our back garden was bathed in sun and blue sky.........you could draw a line in the sky where they met......weird.

Having a laundry-cleaning day today. In on my own so no excuse not to really.

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## goofyfigment

Schumi you can continue to be 35 my daughter turned 20 and I really am only 36


----------



## keishashadow

who knew? so many teenage mums here

 impending storm skies have a certain beauty to them.  Have seen some amazing ones over the Universal parks while waiting for boat launch back to PBH, tempered by hoping we'd be on the last boat out before it hit.


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi homies
Time sure does fly cause my youngest DS turns 18 tomorrow and seems like yesterday he was a baby lol
Now he is almost taller than me and calls his mom a shrimp and is even taller than his big brother and so glad me and DW has talked both boys into one more trip to the dark side this year


----------



## Lynne G

Time does fly!  My DS will be 17 this year.  Cannot believe he's in high school and my little one is in middle school.  We are getting excited at seeing the new HP land.  Cannot wait for the summer to come.  We are now above freezing during the day, and below freezing at night and in the morning.  Spring is coming, right?

So, TChoup might be a place we will check out.  Kids want to try the new Mexican place, and the new pizza place.  It might be food oriented trip!

Hang in there y'all.  Friday is coming tomorrow.  It's been a long, short work week.


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Schumi you can continue to be 35 my daughter turned 20 and I really am only 36



It's a deal.......sounds good to me 


keishashadow said:


> who knew? so many teenage mums here
> 
> impending storm skies have a certain beauty to them.  Have seen some amazing ones over the Universal parks while waiting for boat launch back to PBH, tempered by hoping we'd be on the last boat out before it hit.



Lol......I was 26 when I had Kyle.......I was classed as an older mum then  nothing like making you feel good 

I love the storms in Orlando...........they are spectacular......we don't see anything like them over here.



ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Time sure does fly cause my youngest DS turns 18 tomorrow and seems like yesterday he was a baby lol
> Now he is almost taller than me and calls his mom a shrimp and is even taller than his big brother and so glad me and DW has talked both boys into one more trip to the dark side this year





Hope your boy has a good day tomorrow.............I know how Joyce feels..........I get called the shrimp in our house too.......



Lynne G said:


> Time does fly!  My DS will be 17 this year.  Cannot believe he's in high school and my little one is in middle school.  We are getting excited at seeing the new HP land.  Cannot wait for the summer to come.  We are now above freezing during the day, and below freezing at night and in the morning.  Spring is coming, right?



HP2 does look as if it's going to be amazing......I can't wait to see it finished.............and yep spring will eventually arrive.

We had a dodgy start this morning but it ended up a beautiful day and warm.   Very warm.........I could sit in our sun room with no heating on.........and it got too hot!!! Well it is mostly glass I suppose.......that helped 


Spoke to a friend earlier on the phone and I said I had watched the Sixth Sense again the other day.........can't believe she has never seen it!!

Told her to watch it but don't tell anyone she was going to watch it as I don't want anyone ruining the twist for her.......she'll never guess it on her own.

Fantastic movie though.


----------



## kittengal13

Wow Schumi, hope you don't mind me saying so, but I would have said you were in your 30s from your trippie photos!!!!   I watched the Sixth Sense for the first time last month on Sky Movies.. Really enjoyed it but I had been told years ago the twist and it stuck with me, when watching it I could appreciate the subtle hints though and I can understand why it would be such an amazing storyline for people who had no idea!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Speaking of  how times flies...my baby turns 24  on April 1.  I'm grateful that both my kids still enjoy going to the darkside with mom.

We're expecting thunderstorms early tomorrow after having an ice storm last week.  I'll take thunder over ice any day.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## RAPstar

Blah so ready for this week to be over. Didn't realize how miserable I am at my job till this week. Got an email Monday to do a video interview to be a flight attendant for American Airlines, so wish me luck on that. Gonna try looking more for other opportunities too.


----------



## tink1957

Good luck Robbie...I know you would be a great flight attendant


----------



## bubba's mom

tink1957 said:


> Good luck Robbie...I know you would be a great flight attendant



Agreed   Sitting at a desk isn't for everyone.

but with a job like that, what do you do with Draco?


----------



## RAPstar

bubba's mom said:


> Agreed   Sitting at a desk isn't for everyone.  but with a job like that, what do you do with Draco?



Draco's been at my mom's since my trip last September. Partly cause she doesn't want to give him back (she really loves the lil stinker), partly cause she lives on a farm and it's better for him than being cooped up in my apt whenever I have to go to work. Plus there's other dogs there to play with.


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Time sure does fly cause my youngest DS turns 18 tomorrow and seems like yesterday he was a baby lol
> Now he is almost taller than me and calls his mom a shrimp and is even taller than his big brother and so glad me and DW has talked both boys into one more trip to the dark side this year


 
 You blink twice and they're grown, notice I didn't say 'gone'.  Enjoy your trip.



RAPstar said:


> Blah so ready for this week to be over. Didn't realize how miserable I am at my job till this week. Got an email Monday to do a video interview to be a flight attendant for American Airlines, so wish me luck on that. Gonna try looking more for other opportunities too.



 perfect job for a traveler at heart!  

 I was able to score Morrissey tickets for two different dates for my kids (Hershey, PA & Barclay's NYC).  Hate those limited presales ticketmaster has.  My various CCs never seem to offer the ones I want.  

 Have a great weekend all


----------



## bubba's mom

RAPstar said:


> Draco's been at my mom's since my trip last September. Partly cause she doesn't want to give him back (she really loves the lil stinker), partly cause she lives on a farm and it's better for him than being cooped up in my apt whenever I have to go to work. Plus there's other dogs there to play with.



That is very sweet of you to think of him like that.  Dogs do NEED to burn their energy...if not, they will find another way 

You're lucky your Mom loves him so much.  Mine...well, let's just say I'm glad she moved to Florida.


----------



## ky07

tink1957 said:


> Hi   Speaking of  how times flies...my baby turns 24  on April 1.  I'm grateful that both my kids still enjoy going to the darkside with mom.  We're expecting thunderstorms early tomorrow after having an ice storm last week.  I'll take thunder over ice any day.  Hope everyone has a great weekend


My oldest DS turns 23 in November and tickled that he asked if we all could take a trip to the darkside together this year and now if Dw's boss would agree with a time she can take off I could go ahead and reserve a hotel but she is making her wait until the middle of March or April before she lets her know


----------



## bubba's mom

See....when they are teens they are too cool to vacation with Mom & Dad.

When they are in their early 20s and are poor, THEN they WANT to travel with Mom & Dad (because they know Mom & Dad are picking up the tab)! 

Luckily, our kid still WANTS to travel with us......Must be the cool destinations?


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> Wow Schumi, hope you don't mind me saying so, but I would have said you were in your 30s from your trippie photos!!!!   I watched the Sixth Sense for the first time last month on Sky Movies.. Really enjoyed it but I had been told years ago the twist and it stuck with me, when watching it I could appreciate the subtle hints though and I can understand why it would be such an amazing storyline for people who had no idea!!



I love you forever for that comment KG............. 

I love the Sixth Sense and I had no idea of the twist when I watched it first time, I was amazed I didn't guess........and so was everyone else......so many people said it was so obvious........I didn't get it 



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Speaking of  how times flies...my baby turns 24  on April 1.  I'm grateful that both my kids still enjoy going to the darkside with mom.
> 
> We're expecting thunderstorms early tomorrow after having an ice storm last week.  I'll take thunder over ice any day.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



............definetely thunder over ice any day...........




RAPstar said:


> Blah so ready for this week to be over. Didn't realize how miserable I am at my job till this week. Got an email Monday to do a video interview to be a flight attendant for American Airlines, so wish me luck on that. Gonna try looking more for other opportunities too.



Aww.....good luck for that, or whatever you decide to do 



I really shouldn't watch the food network at 10.30pm.........now I want pizza or wings!! Far too late to eat anything I'm off to bed soon..........but Adam Richman has convinced me I'm hungry!!!


----------



## buckeev

OK...Orlando withdrawal has officially begun to set in.

Me thinks me is gonna try to cook my interpretation of Boogity Shrimp.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Me thinks me is gonna try to cook my interpretation of Boogity Shrimp.



Hope that works out for ya 

I tried reproducing it over Christmas.......but it ended up just a shrimp salad .........nice..........but it just didn't boogity like Nascars did.......wasn't even a boogie if I'm honest 



Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend


----------



## ky07

bubba's mom said:


> See....when they are teens they are too cool to vacation with Mom & Dad.  When they are in their early 20s and are poor, THEN they WANT to travel with Mom & Dad (because they know Mom & Dad are picking up the tab)!   Luckily, our kid still WANTS to travel with us......Must be the cool destinations?


Thats what I told DW the reason why he wanted to cause we are paying for it all even the park tickets and told her that he has to come up with spending money but he may get that from his grandmother cause a little spending money shouldn't be a problem when she is financing a 2010 camaro but as long as we can take one more vacation with the boys it's all good to me


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I love the storms in Orlando...........they are spectacular......we don't see anything like them over here.


 Some are downright scary for those of us who live here. You should hear some of the rain hitting the top of my building in the summer and I HATE driving in them.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Some are downright scary for those of us who live here. You should hear some of the rain hitting the top of my building in the summer and I HATE driving in them.



Yep.......it's ok for us tourists to enjoy them but I'm sure I would soon get over them if I lived it every week in week out.

We have been caught in really bad downpours a few times..........worst I can remember was driving to Haines City..........everyone was pulling over.........and that wasn't fun.

Still love seeing the lighting shows though.......they can be spectacular to see.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm quite shocked with myself. I haven't changed anything on my trip for at least a week or 2 until today, and all I did was book 2 tours for the 2 days I'll be at Epcot. The Behind the Seeds tour and the Undiscovered Future World tour.


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I don't cruise often, but when I do, I take my rumrunner
> 
> lol couple of bathing suits, snorkel gear and sunblock should do the trick.



Don't own snorkel gear (have goggles - that'll have to do), got lots of sunblock, and actually just got my rumrunners in the mail yesterday!  

Some advice on swimsuits - I spent 2 weekends trying all the normal stores - from places like Kohls and Penneys to Target and sporting goods stores.  Bought one for $75 that I wasn't overly happy with.  Then I found Burlington Coat Factory (I was actually looking for a bag there but stopped to glance).  I bought FOUR swimsuits there that I absolutely love in totally different styles, for a total of $100 - all were $20-30 each and two had original price tags (Miraclesuits) of over $150.  Evidently the place to shop for the more "mature" swimsuit (ie if you want a bikini you'll be fine at Target) - who knew?  

We're getting there on the packing - this afternoon's goal is to get it all to fit in some number of suitcases (hoping for two plus carryons but we're flying SW so I guess if we have to take another we'll survive).  7 days until we fly out!!

One quick question for you - when you had that cabin on the Destiny, did you have any issues with noise from the floor above?  Scraping chairs, etc.?  I have earplugs packed but wondering if I need to haul the sound machine or if that wouldn't even help with that kind of noise.  Thanks!


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Just coming in to say hello!

I'm officially most DEFINITELY going to Houston in April. April 8-15. Woop!! It's a birthday gift to myself. As well as a trip for a wedding. But totally a birthday gift. 


Hope everyone is doing well!! We had a very warm week last week. It even rained one day!! Glad to see that some of the snow melted, but not nearly enough. And now it's freezing cold again!


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo........sounds like a fun trip you're going to have in Texas 



We've had some lovely sunny weather last couple of days after the winds died down.........almost spring like. But still cold.

Haven't seen any of Bonnie's snow pictures for a while..........

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Thats what I told DW the reason why he wanted to cause we are paying for it all even the park tickets and told her that he has to come up with spending money but he may get that from his grandmother cause a little spending money shouldn't be a problem when she is financing a 2010 camaro but as long as we can take one more vacation with the boys it's all good to me



 cool car, insurance will eat him alive...this coming from the mom who just paid the family's quarterly bill. insurance co insists that my '08 dodge avenger (jr's is now primary driver) has morphed into a sports car.

marci I've never been in a Burlington store, out of the way here but will have to check it out, great prices on those suits! re cabin - I'm a light sleeper, didn't hear a peep. 

Two minor issues: 1) on sea day we received a note saying they were going to clean the balcony/windows and we couldn't use it until given the all clear...which was after 2 pm. 

2) the bed placement threw me off for some reason and I didn't sleep well, believe it had something to do with the motion being 'different'. Bed is configured with feet aft, vs pointing toward the side of the ship. Rest of family had no issue though. fyi, destiny is the ship that resulted in my 1st (and only knock on wood!) walk of shame as to the rum runners. Found the letter on our cabin bed, family hysterically laughing at that point enjoying my discomfort. I decided to wait until right before muster drill before heading down to the bowels of the ship, they just waived me away with my luggage intact


----------



## schumigirl

Morning all........

I know most of you will be still be asleep when it's around 8am in the UK, but whenever I try to get on the Dis between 8 and 10 am I can usually never get on.

It just won't load.......is there anything going on during that time that would cause that?


Trying to decide what to do today.........it's freezing.......but the sun is shining and the sky is blue.......so I always think I should be out if it's nice.

Other option is housework or baking


----------



## keishashadow

Interesting carole.  I roll out of bed 3 days a week @ 5 am to greet GD at the door and watch cartoons for 3 hours until the coffee kicks in.  Now curious lol will have to try & remember to log on Friday am, will let you know.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, bundle up and enjoy the sun.  We've been seeing snow since 5am this morning, and it's still snowing.  

Interesting my local military MWR doesn't have any more 3 day park to park tickets and USO won't ship until later in May.  Hmm, UT sound better if I buy now.  Decisions, decisions.  I like a bargain, however.

Hump day indeed.  A white one.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## mrsabbott

Lynne, I think Shades of Green will sell them to you, even if you aren't staying there. You might want to call them and ask. )


----------



## goofyfigment

Been super busy boyfriends family in town since Friday and my family gets here saturday, just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!!


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Morning all........
> 
> I know most of you will be still be asleep when it's around 8am in the UK, but whenever I try to get on the Dis between 8 and 10 am I can usually never get on.
> 
> It just won't load.......is there anything going on during that time that would cause that?
> 
> 
> Trying to decide what to do today.........it's freezing.......but the sun is shining and the sky is blue.......so I always think I should be out if it's nice.
> 
> Other option is housework or baking



Not sure what time that is over here, but since I don't get home till one am from work, I've noticed sometime between 3 and 4am, the site usually shuts down for maintenance or somewhat and you can't log on or do anything. Sometimes a little before 3. Last night I was able to get on around 4:30 I think, though Disney's site was being wonky till almost 5. (I'm usually laying down by 5, 5:30 at the latest).


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, bundle up and enjoy the sun. We've been seeing snow since 5am this morning, and it's still snowing.
> 
> Interesting my local military MWR doesn't have any more 3 day park to park tickets and USO won't ship until later in May. Hmm, UT sound better if I buy now. Decisions, decisions. I like a bargain, however.
> 
> *Hump day indeed. A white one.
> *
> Hope all are doing well.



 A rare white camel, cool!

 That's interesting re the tix, wonder if WDW is going with the annual summer bump in prices too?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Interesting carole.  I roll out of bed 3 days a week @ 5 am to greet GD at the door and watch cartoons for 3 hours until the coffee kicks in.  Now curious lol will have to try & remember to log on Friday am, will let you know.



you paint quite the picture...........rolling out of bed 



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, bundle up and enjoy the sun.  We've been seeing snow since 5am this morning, and it's still snowing.



We ended up walking in to our village and stopping in at one of the coffee shops, then quick walk along the beach.......it was nice, glad we went out. Hope your snow clears soon......you must be due some warmer weather 



goofyfigment said:


> Been super busy boyfriends family in town since Friday and my family gets here saturday, just wanted to pop in and say hi!!!!



.........nice to see ya!



RAPstar said:


> Not sure what time that is over here, but since I don't get home till one am from work, I've noticed sometime between 3 and 4am, the site usually shuts down for maintenance or somewhat and you can't log on or do anything. Sometimes a little before 3. Last night I was able to get on around 4:30 I think, though Disney's site was being wonky till almost 5. (I'm usually laying down by 5, 5:30 at the latest).



I'm sure you're 6 hours behind us......so yeah it's anywhere between 8ish and 10.......it can vary some days and some days I don't try to get on that early in the morning so don't know if it's every day, but maintenance would make sense.........that's a lot of maintenance!!


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci I've never been in a Burlington store, out of the way here but will have to check it out, great prices on those suits! re cabin - I'm a light sleeper, didn't hear a peep.
> 
> Two minor issues: 1) on sea day we received a note saying they were going to clean the balcony/windows and we couldn't use it until given the all clear...which was after 2 pm.
> 
> 2) the bed placement threw me off for some reason and I didn't sleep well, believe it had something to do with the motion being 'different'. Bed is configured with feet aft, vs pointing toward the side of the ship. Rest of family had no issue though. fyi, destiny is the ship that resulted in my 1st (and only knock on wood!) walk of shame as to the rum runners. Found the letter on our cabin bed, family hysterically laughing at that point enjoying my discomfort. I decided to wait until right before muster drill before heading down to the bowels of the ship, they just waived me away with my luggage intact



Thanks Janet!  We were in the cabin below it on the Freedom last year and I know what you mean about the movement as the bed was kind of diagonal at least in that cabin (and in the video I saw from this one) to the motion of the ship.  Not front to back OR side to side but random.  

We also had the issues with them cleaning the balconies but thought it was on 2 of the port days?  We were annoyed because at least one of them we'd planned to stay and use it at that point.  I do think it was a tighter window though like maybe 9-11 or something.  If it's until 2 on a sea day you'll see me casually ignoring (or being blissfully "unaware" of) that advice/request.  Ridiculous when you pay so much for these balconies to not let you use them during the prime time you'd want to.  That's why I thought it was a port day - like we "should" have been in port then.  

Okay, so re. rumrunners - you had them in your checked bag?  Why not carry on?  (Just space issues?)  I was thinking of splitting them up at least.  Did they take the rumrunners or let you pour them out and at least keep them?  What did your message say?  Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all

 carole haha I roll 'wit it!



marciemi said:


> Thanks Janet! We were in the cabin below it on the Freedom last year and I know what you mean about the movement as the bed was kind of diagonal at least in that cabin (and in the video I saw from this one) to the motion of the ship. Not front to back OR side to side but random.
> 
> We also had the issues with them cleaning the balconies but thought it was on 2 of the port days? We were annoyed because at least one of them we'd planned to stay and use it at that point. I do think it was a tighter window though like maybe 9-11 or something. If it's until 2 on a sea day you'll see me casually ignoring (or being blissfully "unaware" of) that advice/request. Ridiculous when you pay so much for these balconies to not let you use them during the prime time you'd want to. That's why I thought it was a port day - like we "should" have been in port then.
> 
> Okay, so re. rumrunners - you had them in your checked bag? Why not carry on? (Just space issues?) I was thinking of splitting them up at least. Did they take the rumrunners or let you pour them out and at least keep them? What did your message say? Thanks!


 
 marci -we only had the one day with the balcony snafu.  I agree, why not do it on a port day?  I do recall we didn't have the issue we tend to run into with many direct afts where they hose down the lido deck and it drips onto far edge of balcony.  I'll answer the other question via pm to save facekeep the pirate code intact.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.........

Just changed our hotel for night before we fly to New York. 

Booked the Sofitel which is attached to Heathrow Airport.............more expensive but saves getting cabs or transfers backwards and forwards both days 

I love a bit of luxury  Think mum will be pleased too 

Spending tomorrow afternoon with a friend....she's bringing over The Great Gatsby for us to watch  so, will make us a nice snacky lunch to nibble while we watch. She says I said I wanted to see it........I don't remember at all........not my kind of movie, but it's a nice way to pass an afternoon with a friend 

Is 2 pm too early for wine..............well it's 5 o'clock somewhere I suppose


----------



## kittengal13

Hi Schumi!

Oh I hope you like the Great Gatsby, I have a quote from it tattooed around my ankle  but that was from the book which I read years before the film came out.. The film is fab too and the fact that Leo (aka love of my life) plays the main character was a dream come true for me *swoon*

Just ordered my new car today, got a brand new car two years ago but it has started having problems eg rain leaking in and soaking seats, sometimes the radio/clock etc won't start, so on Tuesday I pick up my brand new Corsa!! It has heated seats and a heated steering wheel, so excited!!! 

Hope everyone's doing well


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh. So sick of work. Still 72 days to go till vacation. Excuse me whilst I go cry in the corner. Blah.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  It is Friday Mrs. Bluer.  5 and 1/2 months til vacation! Robbie, hang in there!  So ready for warm. 

High today is 21.  Wind chill, -3.  It's cold.  Oh well.  And to start off March, we're to get a foot or more of snow on Sunday night.  Guess the weather thought since we were just getting rid of the white stuff from the last big snow, we  needed more.  Keisha, is it snowing out your way already?  I think it's coming from the South though.

Shumi, hope your movie afternoon was fun.  Never a bad hour for a glass of good wine!  

At least the sun is out and very bright already!    

Trying to get over a cold, but I hope all have a great week-end!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Cheer up Robbie...you only have a few months left unlike me who has almost 6 months to go.

Carole...it sounds like you have a great trip planned. Nothing like those last minute upgrades to make a vacation even more special.  

Congrats on the new car kittengal...I'm still driving my old Toyota corolla.  It's not much to look at but it gets good gas mileage.  My son calls it Buzz Lightyear because it's so noisy you can hear it before you see it.

Lynne,  it was in the 20's this morning but supposed to be in the 70's by Sunday...we can experience 3 seasons in just a few days here.  Hope you feel better soon

Has anyone heard from mac lately?  I hope she's OK...it's not like her to go so long without posting here.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Has anyone heard from mac lately?  I hope she's OK...it's not like her to go so long without posting here.




She's being kept busy, but ok


----------



## schumigirl

kittengal13 said:


> Hi Schumi!
> 
> Oh I hope you like the Great Gatsby, I have a quote from it tattooed around my ankle  but that was from the book which I read years before the film came out.. The film is fab too and the fact that Leo (aka love of my life) plays the main character was a dream come true for me *swoon*
> 
> Just ordered my new car today, got a brand new car two years ago but it has started having problems eg rain leaking in and soaking seats, sometimes the radio/clock etc won't start, so on Tuesday I pick up my brand new Corsa!! It has heated seats and a heated steering wheel, so excited!!!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well



I hated the movie  we just chatted the afternoon away instead 

Hope you enjoy the new car 



RAPstar said:


> Ugh. So sick of work. Still 72 days to go till vacation. Excuse me whilst I go cry in the corner. Blah.



72 days is just around the corner really .........it won't be long for you 



Lynne G said:


> Shumi, hope your movie afternoon was fun.  Never a bad hour for a glass of good wine!
> 
> Trying to get over a cold, but I hope all have a great week-end!



Afternoon was good thanks........didn't enjoy the movie but we did partake in a little wine......it really was a little....I can't drink during the day.......usually end up asleep if I do!!
Hope you're feeling better........colds can suck real bad 



tink1957 said:


> Carole...it sounds like you have a great trip planned. Nothing like those last minute upgrades to make a vacation even more special.



Oh I love tinkering with our trip........was looking at taking mum to the United Nations Building for the lunch buffet they do.......but you have to book........and I hate planning anything in advance, so maybe not. You can call a day ahead so maybe look at that when we're there.

Got plenty of other ideas so we won't be stuck I don't think


----------



## schumigirl

Morning everyone,

I'm sure most of you have noticed macraven hasn't been posting recently.

Well, a couple of weeks ago her mum took a turn for the worse and became quite poorly.

Macraven has been spending all her time with her as she is now under hospice care.

I did ask macraven yesterday if I could post this as I know people have started to wonder where she is and she said I could. I know a couple of people on here know, but most don't.

I'm sure she knows how much we miss her on these boards and that we all send her prayers and lots of hugs.


----------



## Dee2013

{{{{Sending up prayers for peace for both macraven and her mom!}}}}


----------



## goofyfigment

Hugs and prayers to Mac and her family


----------



## kittengal13

Sending all my best wishes to mac, her mum and her family, so sorry to hear this news 

Thanks for filling us in Schumi


----------



## Lynne G

Sending strength and prayers to Mac and her family.


----------



## bumbershoot

Hugs to mac's mom and Mac and everyone involved.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mac and her mom have been in our thoughts and prayers for a little while now.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Morning everyone,  I'm sure most of you have noticed macraven hasn't been posting recently.  Well, a couple of weeks ago her mum took a turn for the worse and became quite poorly.  Macraven has been spending all her time with her as she is now under hospice care.  I did ask macraven yesterday if I could post this as I know people have started to wonder where she is and she said I could. I know a couple of people on here know, but most don't.  I'm sure she knows how much we miss her on these boards and that we all send her prayers and lots of hugs.



Carol, I wasn't going to post anything until she gave the heads up. We have been in touch with her too.  It's now been almost 3 weeks since the down hill turn. Also to everyone that does not know Mac personally I can tell you she is very family and friend orientated. One if the nice's people you will ever know.  

Our thoughts go out to Mac too and the parental unit.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Carol, I wasn't going to post anything until she gave the heads up. We have been in touch with her too. It's now been almost 3 weeks since the down hill turn. Also to everyone that does not know Mac personally I can tell you she is very family and friend orientated. One if the nice's people you will ever know.
> 
> Our thoughts go out to Mac too and the *parental unit*.


 
 despite the circumstances had to smile to read that mac-ism.

 she's really had so much to deal with last year or so, most would've caved by now.  Don't know how she does it but it sure sez oodles about her strength of character.


----------



## buckeev

Hugs and Prayers out to Mac And Mac Mums! Mom obviously did it right when she raised up such a caring person...not just for family, but for "total" strangers. 
 I know a few of us on here have lost loved ones lately and it is very tough and very stressful, but the good memories last forever.. 


Robert and Family


----------



## Mikkimús

I have been away for a while, 
Hugs to Mac and her mother I will keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> she's really had so much to deal with last year or so, most would've caved by now.  Don't know how she does it but it sure sez oodles about her strength of character.







			
				Mikkimús;50843442 said:
			
		

> I have been away for a while,
> Hugs to Mac and her mother I will keep them in my thoughts.



Nice to see you miss mikki...........hope things are ok with you 


Had the dullest day today........... A friend of a friend of a friend came round to get some stuff on Orlando visits.........man she was hard work........wanted to plan every second even at Universal.........wouldn't listen to anything.........oh well.......let her get on with it...........she's convinced she knows best.......another one who's never been! I had a friend like that before.......don't see her much after she said it was my fault they had to queue at Universal in July........I told them to stay on site........they didn't 

I can't be doing with her cheapness either  nothing wrong with wanting a bargain........but dear oh dear!!

Rant over.

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all! 17 days 'till spring

 so thrilled we missed the foot+ snow forecast and 'just' got dinged with 1/2 a foot of that white stuff!  No, I am not being sarcastic, it's been a long winter & i'll pick my victories at this point

 Carole - wanted to mention I did sign in early today here, no issues.  Was up bright & early to buy our SWA tix for October.  What a mess that was.they weren't able to process CC online & had to call in, can't remember the last time I booked with a 'live' person.   Isn't it grand how people have no problem picking your brain, turn around & disregard your advice, then come back and complain about the trip?  in RL & on message boards


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Sending calm and peaceful thoughts to Mac and her mum. 
And of course BIG HUGS as well.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - wanted to mention I did sign in early today here, no issues.  Was up bright & early to buy our SWA tix for October.  What a mess that was.they weren't able to process CC online & had to call in, can't remember the last time I booked with a 'live' person.   Isn't it grand how people have no problem picking your brain, turn around & disregard your advice, then come back and complain about the trip?  in RL & on message boards



Lol.........Janet last 3 mornings I got on here between 8 and 10am UK time no problems at all......typical!!

I much prefer a "live" person when booking things.......as I have been known to nearly book the wrong place ............we nearly ended up in Australia a few years back when I was booking flights to Austria for the Grand Prix.........  I was half asleep and that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it if anyone asks 

Glad you eventually got your flights sorted 

Yep I'm done giving some people advice......especially people who always want something for nothing. My poor DH got the brunt of me ranting about her last night........he did get the satisfaction of telling me he told me not to try and help her as she is known for disregarding advice and even though she has more money than God.......will not part with it..........not my cup of tea at all. 



It's very spring like today here, very sunny but cool..............so got some housework done.......not much though 

I don't plan anything on our trips.....but...........trying to make some kind of plan for our New York trip. 9 days we'll be in Long Island staying with relatives, but 5 nights in Manhattan. Having been last year gives me an idea of where everything is, so in trying to pull together a rough guide of what to do each day.......so much choice.

Only thing for certain at the moment is the night we see Wicked............can't wait to see that again 

Anyways.......hope everyone's doing good.......happy Monday


----------



## Lynne G

Morning all!  

Keisha, we too dodged the snow.  3 or so inches instead of the foot and more our neighboring states got.  It's cold though, low of 6 tonight.  I hate the wind, so the chill is still below freezing. 21 the high today.  

Booked my SW tickets.  Higher than I would like, but I am going to keep checking.  I prefer the times I got, so unless there's a big drop for a different time, I'm stuck with the higher than I wanted fare.  Oh well.  Rentals seem high also, so have that booked right now too, but will keep checking that also.  So, ADRs set, BBB set, Party set, rooms set, tickets set.  Wahoo!!

Spring here we come, as summer will then follow!

My kids are also getting stoked to see the new HPland.  Ads keep running on the TV, so intererst seems to not waiver too much.  
DD got a cute minnie shirt to wear at WDW and a Marvel shirt to wear at USO.  I was shocked she still wants to wear shirts with characters on them.  And for Schumi, she also got a NY sweatshirt. She's now a fan of the teen upscale stores.  My poor pocketbook.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> And for Schumi, she also got a NY sweatshirt. She's now a fan of the teen upscale stores.  My poor pocketbook.



Ouch........that's gotta hurt..........teen shoppers are expensive..........I love stuff with NY on......brought my boy some NY Yankees stuff back from New York............he wears the hat when we're in Orlando........that's it!

Janet......did you say you had been to Morton's Steakhouse before? I have a vague recollection of you mentioning them before..but not sure really if it was you..........I like the look of the menu. I love Ruth's Chris steakhouse but boys looking for somewhere else so thought this might be somewhere they might like too. Other alternative is Charley's or Johnnies Hideaway at Crossroads.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Keisha, we too dodged the snow. 3 or so inches instead of the foot and more our neighboring states got. It's cold though, low of 6 tonight. I hate the wind, so the chill is still below freezing. 21 the high today.
> 
> *Booked my SW tickets. Higher than I would like, but I am going to keep checking. I prefer the times I got, so unless there's a big drop for a different time, I'm stuck with the higher than I wanted fare. Oh well. Rentals seem high also, so have that booked right now too, but will keep checking that also.* So, ADRs set, BBB set, Party set, rooms set, tickets set. Wahoo!!
> 
> Spring here we come, as summer will then follow!
> 
> My kids are also getting stoked to see the new HPland. Ads keep running on the TV, so intererst seems to not waiver too much.
> DD got a cute minnie shirt to wear at WDW and a Marvel shirt to wear at USO. I was shocked she still wants to wear shirts with characters on them. And for Schumi, she also got a NY sweatshirt. She's now a fan of the teen upscale stores. My poor pocketbook.


 
 woohoo

 we have a 6 amish flight in October, next NS doesn't get into MCO until after 2:30 pm.  choices have been curtailed since the impending SWA/AT merger.  if the airfare is under $300 pp I'm happy enough, try not to look at pricing in other markets lol.  Finally snagged a good rate w/Alamo in May, 11 days = little over $200.  Thus far for October $230 for 8 days.



schumigirl said:


> Ouch........that's gotta hurt..........teen shoppers are expensive..........I love stuff with NY on......brought my boy some NY Yankees stuff back from New York............he wears the hat when we're in Orlando........that's it!
> 
> Janet......did you say you had been to Morton's Steakhouse before? I have a vague recollection of you mentioning them before..but not sure really if it was you..........I like the look of the menu. I love Ruth's Chris steakhouse but boys looking for somewhere else so thought this might be somewhere they might like too. Other alternative is Charley's or Johnnies Hideaway at Crossroads.



 no, only because it's downtown here and parking is a bear, but it's generally considered a notch up the food chainfrom Ruth Chris.  My family are fans of Ditka's, there's one in the Swan/Dolphin.  Do you like the Palm at the HRH?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> no, only because it's downtown here and parking is a bear, but it's generally considered a notch up the food chainfrom Ruth Chris.  My family are fans of Ditka's, there's one in the Swan/Dolphin.  Do you like the Palm at the HRH?



Oh I like Ditka's menu..........it looked good!! I can't remember now who said they had been to Morton's. 

We did like The Palm, but we never seem to want to venture back to HRH for some reason.......just don't really like it very much. Well, still got plenty of time to read more menus 


Sat up late last night watching The Shining........I had always missed the beginning of this movie, but watched it all through.........it still freaks me out a bit after all these years!

Off out to a mall today with DH............just fancy a bit of shopping. It's around an hour or so away. Need to stock up on some Yankee candle's and maybe some clothes.......and have a bit of lunch out, that's always nice.

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## keishashadow

What day is it?

 love the shining (and Jack), was trying to save the sequel to read on next trip but not sure I can wait.


----------



## Lynne G

Come on Keisha, where's that Camel?

A sunny (but cold) hump day!

Happy Wednesday to all!


----------



## Mikkimús

It started snowing again here in Iceland, we have had a pretty mild winter. February almost snow free, should have known that it wasn´t over


----------



## Cielei

Hugs and prayers to Mac and her family/friends. :good vibes

We might just actually get above freezing sometime soon! I never thought a 35 degree forecast could make me almost giddy, but I am so over this winter!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Come on Keisha, *where's that Camel?*
> 
> A sunny (but cold) hump day!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to all!


 
 he saw his shadow ala the groundhog and is laying low

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L5mpOGh80k


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> .....
> 
> Sat up late last night watching The Shining........I had always missed the beginning of this movie, but watched it all through.........it still freaks me out a bit after all these years!......



LOVE The Shining...Especially the music. The opening piece is awesome..(Berlioz, me thinks..maybe not..) Too bad Jack's a Lakers fan.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> LOVE The Shining...Especially the music. The opening piece is awesome..(Berlioz, me thinks..maybe not..) Too bad Jack's a Lakers fan.



Yep I'm sure it's Berlioz......I think it's the same music they play on Sleeping with the Enemy when her husband gets all nasty on her.........very strong piece of music.

The opening scene was new to me, as I said I had never watched it right from the start, not sure why actually as I've seen it a fair few times but usually from when his family arrive at the hotel and everyone leaves..............spectacular scenery though


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> The opening scene was new to me, as I said I had never watched it right from the start, not sure why actually as I've seen it a fair few times but usually from when his family arrive at the hotel and everyone leaves..............spectacular scenery though


 Good ole Timberline Lodge at Mt. Hood Oregon...beautiful indeed!

I'm trying to get over this damn cold and allergies that I've been stuck with for a week! Finally feeling better though.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good ole Timberline Lodge at Mt. Hood Oregon...beautiful indeed!
> 
> I'm trying to get over this damn cold and allergies that I've been stuck with for a week! Finally feeling better though.



It is indeed beautiful, I only looked it up the other day to see where the outside scenes were filmed. I remember being disappointed when I found out all inside scenes were filmed at a soundstage in Elstree London.

Glad you're feeling better


----------



## RAPstar

Carole, have you seen Room 237? It's a documentary about possible themes/ideas Kubrick was really trying to tell in The Shining (since it was so drastically different from the book). It's odd but really thought provoking. I've watched it twice already lol


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Carole, have you seen Room 237? It's a documentary about possible themes/ideas Kubrick was really trying to tell in The Shining (since it was so drastically different from the book). It's odd but really thought provoking. I've watched it twice already lol



I haven't saw that documentary, but I have watched loads of them about the fake moon landings and read a couple of things about Kubrick/Shining connection....yep it fascinates me too.........I'll look out for that one


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all............

Quiet on here 

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Spent my so called day off clearing  the debris that winter left in the backyard... I think I want to cut down all the 30 something oak trees so I never have to rake another leaf or pick up any more limbs...ever.  I can tell how out of shape I am as I"m so tired my teeth are chattering

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Hugs and prayers for mac and  family


----------



## glocon

Mac-my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. It is draining to watch a loved one suffer so I will think of you often. 

Remember-you have many people here on the DIS that care about you and will be praying for you and yours.


----------



## keishashadow

Any other time-change zombies out there today? all the coffee in the world isn't going to right me today lol

 todd yuck, not looking forward to the start of the season here one bit.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

There is still snow up here. Make it go away.

The time change hasn't messed too much with me. Except DBFs son woke us up at 7:30 but it felt like 6:30 yesterday. Bleh. I had a hard time falling asleep last night though. 

My aunt passed away this morning. Now comes the time where my family does weird things like speed up the process. My mother even said the funeral might be TOMORROW!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yeah, getting up at 5:30 this morning wasn't the best.  It really feels like Monday, so where's that camel again?

Kogo, sorry to hear of your Aunt.  I like fast funerals.  I think it helps in the grieving process.  

Hope Mac is doing ok.  Still saying prayers for her family.  

I wish the sun would come out.  It's been a dull day so far.  And because of a transformer blowout, most of the traffic lights around where I work, and all the houses, are out of power.  It was playing chicken in the busy intersections.  

Happy Monday All! :


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - Camel is probably still sleeping.  I couldn't fall asleep last night, grrr.  Least I know i'll crash early tonight.  Only thing on schedule today is apt to get blonde and even that sounds taxing.

 sunny here today.  we had one of those inversions where it was so hazy all day Saturday.  Looked like those pictures you see as to crappy air quality in China.  it did blow over yesterday, beautiful day.

 I haven't heard from mac in over a week, anybody else?  

 kogo - very sorry for your loss.


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo.....so sorry about your aunt passing. Yes quick funerals are best I always think. When my dad died early hours on the Tuesday we cremated him on the Friday. Sounds bad but we were all a bit relieved it didn't drag out. 

Janet, I haven't had a reply from my last email which was Friday or Saturday, last one I received was the 4th.......hope she's ok.



We are having the most beautiful weather and it's to be like this for around 2 weeks ......beautiful blue skies and we can see the sun!!! Lighter jacket time....yay

Our clocks don't go forward till the 29th of this month then it's our Mother's Day on the 30th. I hate losing the hour but it's nice having lighter nights again.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

My mother was way off on what is happening. 

My aunt will have a wake Saturday evening, and two more on Sunday, with the funeral on Monday. 

We suspect the church may have coerced the family into doing it. They went to the church before the funeral home.


----------



## buckeev

Kogo...So sorry for your loss. Prayers-n-hugz to y'all.

I see your ticker sez your heading our way! Wassup with that?...You just wanting some cheap, warm weather...(as opposed to Orlando's OVERPRICED warm weather?)


----------



## kittengal13

So sorry to hear about your aunt, Kogo x


----------



## Kogo Shuko

buckeev said:


> Kogo...So sorry for your loss. Prayers-n-hugz to y'all.
> 
> I see your ticker sez your heading our way! Wassup with that?...You just wanting some cheap, warm weather...(as opposed to Orlando's OVERPRICED warm weather?)



Heading to a wedding in Houston!

Definitely planning on enjoying the warm weather, and maybe even a day trip to a beach. And horsies. I'm hoping trail riding near Houston is better than near Orlando (I ride as a hobby at home). 

***

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts. Everyone seems to be taking it well, but we did have a long time to get used to the idea.


----------



## keishashadow

carole - still no word here . 

 spent the afternoon outdoors, almost 70 degrees, supposed to snow tomorrow night but enjoying the break 'fer sure.


----------



## RAPstar

So last week my stepmom texted me saying she found 2 $200 savings bonds in my name that had matured and was going to mail them to me along with a $200 check on a dormant acct she got notified on. So now I have this money I have to just sit on till may and it's frustrating!! I'm not good at having money laying around. I want to spend it!! lol I already booked my shuttle to the Cabana Bay (getting a ride from my CM friend to pop then ME back to MCO). And bought the early bird thing on my flight home (last couple trips I kept forgetting to check in at 24 hours, so I mainly got it for that). So now I just have to wait. 60 days left!!


----------



## Mikkimús

Booked HRH today 
Unfortunately I accidentally booked a 1 day park to park ticket in stead of 3 day pass.
Trying to book through a vacation packet on the universal page is as easy at it seams.
Will have to change this


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - still no word here .



  Still nothing here.



RAPstar said:


> So last week my stepmom texted me saying she found 2 $200 savings bonds in my name that had matured and was going to mail them to me along with a $200 check on a dormant acct she got notified on. So now I have this money I have to just sit on till may and it's frustrating!! I'm not good at having money laying around. I want to spend it!! lol I already booked my shuttle to the Cabana Bay (getting a ride from my CM friend to pop then ME back to MCO). And bought the early bird thing on my flight home (last couple trips I kept forgetting to check in at 24 hours, so I mainly got it for that). So now I just have to wait. 60 days left!!



That's always welcome news.........try and sit on it and keep it till May........although I'm the same as you.........I'm a spender and I never apologise for it......although my DH wishes I would slow down sometime 
Saw the latest pics of cabana bay rooms.......they look really nice 


Still got beautiful weather here, glorious sunshine but coldish.......took DS out for new clothes this morning......he's so easy to buy for so it was fun 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Good morning everyone. We haven't heard from Mac either. Hope she is doing alright.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I talked to mac on Monday and she's OK all things considered...just very sad and tired.... wish I could be there to give her a break and a big hug.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I talked to mac on Monday and she's OK all things considered...just very sad and tired.... wish I could be there to give her a break and a big hug.



Glad you got to talk to her Vicki  I`ve been putting off calling her, with the time difference when I could call, she probably wouldn't be in or when she would be in I`m asleep.

She knows we`re all thinking of her though 


Another beautiful day here......we`re really getting spoiled. I`ve done some gardening today which was nice.......... now I have the garden room doors all open and sat in the sunshine.....it`s so warm and so peaceful


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Tink.  Sending Mac prayers and good thoughts.  

Schumi, we too have some nice, bright sun today, but temps are 25 degrees F and winds around 50 mph most of the day.  Down right cold. Rained hard last night, so whatever wasn't dried up this morning is ice.  Fun drive this morning.  I thought I was done with black ice.

So, keep checking my rental car rates for our summer vacation. Still have not dropped to what I would like.  Seems like everything is higher priced this year.

Hope all are enjoying their Thursday!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, we too have some nice, bright sun today, but temps are 25 degrees F and winds around 50 mph most of the day.  Down right cold. Rained hard last night, so whatever wasn't dried up this morning is ice.  Fun drive this morning.  I thought I was done with black ice.



Black ice is nasty!!!

We have around 60 degrees today Lynne, but in the last 15 mins the sun is going lower and you can feel that almost autumnal chill setting in. But still nice.....time to close the doors I think.


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF!  Warmwarm is good too!  

 I'm a happy mama bear, youngest cub is home for spring break.

up to Erie, PA, on Sunday for indoor football game the older two DSs' coach.  DH volunteered to work two straight weeks of midnight shift so he could come with me...I may keep him around.

 Anybody else have plans this weekend?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> TGIF!  Warmwarm is good too!
> 
> I'm a happy mama bear, youngest cub is home for spring break.
> 
> up to Erie, PA, on Sunday for indoor football game the older two DSs' coach.  DH volunteered to work two straight weeks of midnight shift so he could come with me...I may keep him around.
> 
> Anybody else have plans this weekend?



How nice to have your boy home for a break........sounds like a good weekend you have planned 

We have the Australian GP to watch............so early rises for us Saturday and Sunday.......we like seeing it live and not recorded.

Calling my auntie in Long Island to make some arrangements for our trip in May, meeting friends for lunch tomorrow and that's about as much as we have planned this weekend. 

I was on the trip advisor Orlando forum the other day.......isn't it funny what some people post at times 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> TGIF!  Warmwarm is good too!
> 
> I'm a happy mama bear, youngest cub is home for spring break.
> 
> up to Erie, PA, on Sunday for indoor football game the older two DSs' coach.  DH volunteered to work two straight weeks of midnight shift so he could come with me...I may keep him around.
> 
> Anybody else have plans this weekend?



Just soccer for my DD.  Thankfully nothing early, so I get to sleep in.  So waiting for that!

Made two more reservations for dining at WDW.  Not sure we'll keep all of them, but at least I got most of the times I was looking for.  All falling into place for our late summer vacation.  Can't believe SW's fares have increased around $400 since I booked our tickets.  I thought what price I booked at was kinda crazy, but now I am happy I booked when I did.  It's going to be a full plane on the way back.  

And yes, HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm happy fat man today. We got a new break area at work to replace the vending machines with a wonderful array of actual food and healthier snacks. Got a FP+ to meet Anna and Elsa. Got paid today. Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## buckeev

RAPstar said:


> I'm happy fat man today. We got a new break area at work to replace the vending machines with a wonderful array of actual food and healthier snacks. Got a FP+ to meet Anna and Elsa. Got paid today. Weeeeeeeee!



Geeeez Loiueez.!!! You oughtta go to VeGaS with a lucky streak like that going!


----------



## RAPstar

buckeev said:


> Geeeez Loiueez.!!! You oughtta go to VeGaS with a lucky streak like that going!



Unfortunately vacations are the only thing I get luck with. I never win money on anything. My bestie Adam and I went to Winstar in OK and I actually won close to $100 on a $20 on a Wizard of Oz machine. I told myself to stop, but I swear they put something in the air to make you keep gambling and I lost it all. And that is why I don't gamble, usually.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all........

I spoke to macraven yesterday......she's doing ok considering 

Funny day today. It's passed so quickly and I've not done much.....can't believe our weather is still so nice......

Have a great week everyone


----------



## marciemi

Link to my cruise pics for anyone who might possibly be interested (ie Janet).  We did have a major issue on this cruise and I just sent off a two page email to Carnival but I won't go into that here.  I will say that I wouldn't book that cabin or that ship again, at least not until the drydock (theoretically this year).  But overall, lots and lots of fun times!

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/marciemi/library/Carnival Victory 2014


----------



## schumigirl

Marcie.......your pictures are lovely.....I enjoyed looking at them 
Sorry you had an issue, just hope it gets resolved the way you want.


So season 4 AHS looks to be set in a Carnival??? 

Not for me. But just hope they do a better job than the New Orleans one, started strong and got steadily worse.

I don't like scary circus freaky things so may just have to give it a miss 

Can't believe one of my friends today, well she's kinda new to one of our groups. 6 of us met for lunch today. 2 of them smoke.....not an issue at all as they all smoke outside if we are at one another's houses or go outside to the smoking areas if we are out like today. I wanted to see some pictures on one of the friends phones so went out with them. When we go back in this new friend  starts having a go at them for smoking!! Now I don't smoke never have, but not my place to tell anyone what they should or shouldn't be doing!! 

So it all became quite unpleasant. But I was annoyed with her upsetting my friends that do smoke, whether you like it or not........if your friends smoke they smoke. This is also the one that always wants us to go to a veggie restaurant.....
Eh no.      Sorry rant over.  

Our meal was lovely though


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, sorry to hear your meal was not as pleasant as it could have been.  I'm with you, please don't blow smoke in my face, but if you have to smoke, that's your issue, and I don't mind if you light up.   I have relatives that smoke, I hate that they do, but I don't say anything to them.  They just can't smoke in my car, as I hate that smell, and I can't seem to get it out the car as much as I can get the smell out of my house.

We had snow today, well last night.  A few inches to make today's commute a little slower.  Tempature was 25 F this morning, so very cold, with a cold wind that makes it feel less than the 36 F high we're supposed to reach this afternoon.  Just when I think the large snow piles from past storms were finally melted, we now have white fluffy snow covering everything again.  Cannot wait to spring is here in a few days!

Happy Monday all!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, sorry to hear your meal was not as pleasant as it could have been.  I'm with you, please don't blow smoke in my face, but if you have to smoke, that's your issue, and I don't mind if you light up.   I have relatives that smoke, I hate that they do, but I don't say anything to them.  They just can't smoke in my car, as I hate that smell, and I can't seem to get it out the car as much as I can get the smell out of my house.
> 
> We had snow today, well last night.  A few inches to make today's commute a little slower.  Tempature was 25 F this morning, so very cold, with a cold wind that makes it feel less than the 36 F high we're supposed to reach this afternoon.  Just when I think the large snow piles from past storms were finally melted, we now have white fluffy snow covering everything again.  Cannot wait to spring is here in a few days!
> 
> Happy Monday all!



Yep, we've never had anyone smoke in our house or car and people have always been ok with that. 

It was just so unnecessary today for her to have a go at them just because they smoke. I hope this person decides we're not her kind of people if I'm honest, shame as her husband is a nice guy. But she seems to find fault with a few things with us as a group whether it be smoking or the fact we all eat meat......a lot of meat 

Oh I hope your weather picks up soon.......that is cold!! I think we forget other people are still getting bad weather when ours is starting to improve.

Spring is just around the corner.........hopefully


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all..........well it's early evening here. Quiet on here.

Cold again here......

Bought some custard doughnuts today........there was a tiny bit of custard in it when I got to it ...........what a disappointment. Told DH he could have my other one, I won't bother with it.

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## Mikkimús

schumigirl said:


> Evening all..........well it's early evening here. Quiet on here.
> 
> Cold again here......



What is cold? I think our definition might differ 

Good news from here, I have already gotten summer job it is at the same place as last summer. 
It is a kindergarden(1-2 year olds) for disabled children, I love this job.


----------



## Lynne G

Mikki, that's a great summer job.  Working with kids can be so rewarding.  My DS will be a counsler at a summer day camp again this year.  He really likes being with the campers.   And cold, well, when we are single digits close to zero, we feel cold.  Artic air will be over us again next week.  I have yet to put away my winter clothes.

Happy spring all!  It's a dreary Thursday, and the sun has yet to make an appearance.  At least last night, was the first night we didn't go below freezing in a long time.  Birds are chirping very early in the morning now.  It's that time of year.  Wahoo!   

And my DD asked me, are you ready for our vacation yet?  Well, H yes.  Less than 6 months now.  


Sending prayers and comfort to Mac and family.


----------



## Heluvsme

Carole--- I am with you 100% on the Friends-Who-Smoke issue.  I do not smoke, but if my friends or family do that is their business.  I don't hate, I actually feel sorry, I can't imagine being tethered to such a physical need, I compare it to me needing my tea, or my CARBS... don't judge me, and don't take them away! 

And Mikki... I saw on your profile you live in ICELAND??  OH my gosh, I guess you do have a different barometer for what is cold!  Oh my goodness.  I've been complaining about Kentucky's cold winter, here in land locked Kentucky, US, we've had a cold winter (for us), but it is all about perspective huh?  Oh my heart goes out to you.  I'm imagining your trips to Orlando, with the warm and downright HOT weather!  

Well I am sitting here on the DIS, wasting time when I should be doing laundry.  When I have to wear my Christmas socks in March, I KNOW it's time to do laundry!!


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;50997109 said:
			
		

> What is cold? I think our definition might differ
> 
> Good news from here, I have already gotten summer job it is at the same place as last summer.
> It is a kindergarden(1-2 year olds) for disabled children, I love this job.



We may differ I agree, but we don`t live in Iceland so don`t expect your temps  It was -1 with wind chill this morning. Snow gritters were out for icy roads couple of nights ago.....it had been beautiful last couple of weeks so it was a noticeable change backwards.
Congrats on the summer job.....I`m sure you`ll love it, very worthwhile 



Heluvsme said:


> Carole--- I am with you 100% on the Friends-Who-Smoke issue.  I do not smoke, but if my friends or family do that is their business.  I don't hate, I actually feel sorry, I can't imagine being tethered to such a physical need, I compare it to me needing my tea, or my CARBS... don't judge me, and don't take them away!
> 
> Well I am sitting here on the DIS, wasting time when I should be doing laundry.  When I have to wear my Christmas socks in March, I KNOW it's time to do laundry!!




In the absence of macraven.....I will welcome Heluvsme to our thread



Nice to have you along.........

Laundry is very overrated 

Yep I don`t judge anyone......it would be a brave person that tried to take my wine away from me.....or tell me it was bad for me 


Stuck in today waiting on a new fridge freezer to be delivered. We did get a new one in December....long boring story so I won`t bother.......it was returned.

It`s a spare for our garage as we need the extra storage. We are getting a better and bigger model than the one we ordered as they messed up......again, and it`s not costing us any more, so quite happy with that.

Should be here in the next couple of hours.

Time for another cuppa


----------



## tink1957

Hi

A big  to Heluvsme...laundry can wait.  It's so much more fun to visit with the homies on the darkside.

Carole...I'm with you...I don't want to impose my beliefs on others...live and let live is my motto.  Just don't smoke in my house.

Spring has arrived here...the flowers are blooming and all the fruit trees I planted last year are in bud.  I just love this time of year.

Congrats on the new job Mikkimus...it's wonderful when you can find work that you enjoy.

Sending hugs to mac...we miss you

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> A big  to Heluvsme...laundry can wait.  It's so much more fun to visit with the homies on the darkside.
> 
> Carole...I'm with you...I don't want to impose my beliefs on others...live and let live is my motto.  Just don't smoke in my house.
> 
> Spring has arrived here...the flowers are blooming and all the fruit trees I planted last year are in bud.  I just love this time of year.
> 
> Congrats on the new job Mikkimus...it's wonderful when you can find work that you enjoy.
> 
> Sending hugs to mac...we miss you
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



 

Wondered where you were, thought I might have to send out a search party 

Our fruit trees are starting to bud too, it`s so pretty to see, although one of our apple trees has given up the ghost I think.....doesn`t look well at all. Pear and plum trees were all cut back last year so hoping for bumper crops of fruit this year 

You have a good weekend too


----------



## keishashadow

This week has flown by for me.  I'm making haluski today, anybody a fan? DH & youngest DS won't touch it & detest the smell of cabbage & onions that is now wafting thru the house.  Funny how different people's taste buds roll.



schumigirl said:


> Evening all........
> 
> I spoke to macraven yesterday......*she's* *doing ok considering*
> 
> Funny day today. It's passed so quickly and I've not done much.....can't believe our weather is still so nice......
> 
> Have a great week everyone


 
 must be hard to keep a positive attitude going for such a long stretch.
Don't know how she's doing it.



marciemi said:


> Link to my cruise pics for anyone who might possibly be interested (ie Janet). We did have a major issue on this cruise and I just sent off a two page email to Carnival but I won't go into that here. I will say that I wouldn't book that cabin or that ship again, at least not until the drydock (theoretically this year). But overall, lots and lots of fun times!
> 
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/marciemi/library/Carnival Victory 2014


 
 I'm looking forward to checking out your album later today.

 Kudos for the positive attitude & for not letting it ruin your vacation.  That said shame on CCL, hope they make it right for you.


----------



## Lynne G

TGIF!  I am so happy it is Friday, long work hours have become the norm now.  Ugh.

Well, we had another night below freezing, but getting a nice day and nicer day tomorrow before the artic air comes.  My bulb plants are now up a few inches.  I love all the color spring brings.

I agree, doing the wash is overrated.  I try to limit it to week-ends only.  I swear my kids pile it up on purpose, so I have 6 or so loads to do each week-end.

Nice to see everyone!  It's cool still, so have a cup with me!


----------



## Heluvsme

Thanks for the welcome, it's so nice and cozy here!  

I really need this DIS break.  Just a little story--- I have 2 kiddos... my daughter is a junior in high school and attends a public school.  She does really well there and loves it!!  My son is 13 and I home school him.  He was born with some developmental challenges and learns very differently than what is taught in the public schools.  Anyways... because I have 2 kids being educated in 2 different ways sometimes I feel like I'm always going and in "school mode."  Well.... this morning my son and I finally wrapped up a very difficult unit.  He's been learning about the Holocaust.  I had put it off until I thought he would be able to cognitively grasp what actually took place.  We took it slow.  I bought books geared towards children, we watched movies, and mainly I paraphrased a WHOLE lot from history books.  It was so trying.  For us both!!   

I don't want to bring anyone down and get too serious, so I'll stop.  But really, I am so thankful I can come here and just get "lost" in thought.  

And.... the good news---laundry is mostly done!  
AND...... The weather is nice today!  I find it so fascinating that Mikki lives in Iceland!!  It's a part of the world I doubt I'll ever be able to visit, but I have always found it so intriguing.  Talking about weather will always make me think of her now!


----------



## Mikkimús

Heluvsme we all need to just breath and unload sometimes and there is no shame in that. 
Having a child with special need isn't easy. I am a support for a 11 year old girl who has autism and she is a handful or two and even three sometimes
You are doing a great job

Im working on a short film and the shoots had to be delayed because sunset isnt before 8pm, night scenes.

But on the weather, I have to admit I can stand cold, ideal is 45 to 65 degrees, when the heat climbs to 77 degrees or above(it happens) most of Icelanders are complaining about it being soooo hot.


----------



## RAPstar

50 days till vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> This week has flown by for me.  I'm making haluski today, anybody a fan? DH & youngest DS won't touch it & detest the smell of cabbage & onions that is now wafting thru the house.  Funny how different people's taste buds roll.
> 
> 
> 
> must be hard to keep a positive attitude going for such a long stretch.
> Don't know how she's doing it.
> .



Janet I had to google haluski........few different recipes online,  but I could eat that I think.......then if it's got onions in I'll eat it  cabbage not so much.

Yes, as you know it's been very tiring on her. She has a lot of strength 



Lynne G said:


> TGIF!  I am so happy it is Friday, long work hours have become the norm now.  Ugh.
> 
> Well, we had another night below freezing, but getting a nice day and nicer day tomorrow before the artic air comes.  My bulb plants are now up a few inches.  I love all the color spring brings.
> 
> I agree, doing the wash is overrated.  I try to limit it to week-ends only.  I swear my kids pile it up on purpose, so I have 6 or so loads to do each week-end.
> 
> Nice to see everyone!  It's cool still, so have a cup with me!



I'll have a cuppa tea ..........DH due to fly in around 6 pm tonight so bottle of wine being chilled as we speak for tonight and I've done home made pizzas for us 

With laundry, there's only 3 of us and my machine is on so often I  sometime think I'm doing someone else's by mistake 



Heluvsme said:


> Thanks for the welcome, it's so nice and cozy here!
> 
> I really need this DIS break.  Just a little story--- I have 2 kiddos... my daughter is a junior in high school and attends a public school.  She does really well there and loves it!!  My son is 13 and I home school him.  He was born with some developmental challenges and learns very differently than what is taught in the public schools.  Anyways... because I have 2 kids being educated in 2 different ways sometimes I feel like I'm always going and in "school mode."  Well.... this morning my son and I finally wrapped up a very difficult unit.  He's been learning about the Holocaust.  I had put it off until I thought he would be able to cognitively grasp what actually took place.  We took it slow.  I bought books geared towards children, we watched movies, and mainly I paraphrased a WHOLE lot from history books.  It was so trying.  For us both!!
> 
> I don't want to bring anyone down and get too serious, so I'll stop.  But really, I am so thankful I can come here and just get "lost" in thought.



That is a subject you need a break from. We get lost a lot on here.........but we find our way back on track soon enough 



Well my new fridge freezer is in place and working .........I was standing at the utility door into the garage and thinking it's far too nice to be in there, but my fridge freezer already in the utility room fits the space fine so it'll have to be out there.

On another tangent........53 days till I go to New York  it's so close now!!

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## Lynne G

OK Robbie and Carole, rub it in.  Vacation for us is still counted in months!  I keep thinking it will pass before I know it.  Yeah right.  

Carole, glad your new appliance is a good fit in your house.  New is always nice to have.

Thankfully no sporting events this week-end.  DD made the soccer team again, so we'll be in the travel mode starting next week.  It seems soccer is now a year round sport.  I'll have my jacket ready though, the fields always seem colder when you are watching the kids.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> OK Robbie and Carole, rub it in. Vacation for us is still counted in months! I keep thinking it will pass before I know it. Yeah right.
> 
> Carole, glad your new appliance is a good fit in your house. New is always nice to have.
> 
> Thankfully no sporting events this week-end. DD made the soccer team again, so we'll be in the travel mode starting next week. It seems soccer is now a year round sport. I'll have my jacket ready though, the fields always seem colder when you are watching the kids.



 I just broke 100 days'till we escape again

 Can't get excited about buying appliances at this stage of the game.  Was talked into a 55 inch VIZIO last Saturday.

 Heluvsme - this house is a very fine house, good place to decompress

 marci - great pics!  luv how you hung the colors from the balcony.  I've never seen the GT pool that empty, you must've beat everybody off the ship.  the drinks looked good, how was the food?


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all.  Niki here making a stop in.  I haven't been here in awhile. The past couple of years saw alot of stuff in my life.  My Mom came to live near me after my grandmother died, she is doing well ( after breaking her leg badly last year), we rehabbed her house and finally sold it, turned around my law firm after some changes in insurance law about did us in, and battled AS.  I am well now.  My immune system is functioning and my spine is not too bad.

But, I have missed the homies.  I am ready again for a visit to the dark side, so I want to check back in and stay in touch.

My dates are October 24 through November 1. I hope to go to HHN, and can't wait to visit Harry Potter.

Send my best to mac.  I hope she remembers me.  We live so close but lost touch.  Sending her prayers.

I am so glad to be back to my home on the dark side.  Hope to keep up with the nothingness.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Mikki, I am a person of Icelandic heritage.  Traced my heritage when my docs found the genetic defect.  Voila!  My Dad's family is from Iceland and migrated to Switzerland and Germany.  I always knew my love of all things snowy was in my blood.  We have had a particularly brutal winter in Chicago.  I was about the only person I know who had no problem with the seemingly endless weeks of sub-zero temperatures.

I hope to visit your homeland.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm torn between splitting my TR for this next trip in half and doing one over here and the Disney part of my trip over there. Or doing the whole thing either there or here. I'll be more days at Disney, but I start at Universal. I think I'll split it lol


----------



## marciemi

Huge news...

We're moving.  To Orlando.  Soon.  Royce will actually be opening a facility for Amazon in Davenport (maybe 5-10 minutes from the house we stayed in 2007).  He'll actually be leaving for training in LA by mid to late April, then we'll meet up in Colorado for Matt's graduation week, and probably move down shortly after that.  This was not really in the works and we'd said no to any moves for this year but they kept throwing different opportunities at him and we felt if we said no to this one that next year we wouldn't have a choice and would definitely be moving and it might be similar to one of the other choices this year (San Antonio, Miami, Atlanta, Wisconsin).  

I'll keep you all updated - hoping to get a big enough house to have room for lots of visitors!


----------



## Dee2013

Hope all goes smoothly for everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> OK Robbie and Carole, rub it in.  Vacation for us is still counted in months!  I keep thinking it will pass before I know it.  Yeah right.
> 
> Carole, glad your new appliance is a good fit in your house.  New is always nice to have.
> 
> Thankfully no sporting events this week-end.  DD made the soccer team again, so we'll be in the travel mode starting next week.  It seems soccer is now a year round sport.  I'll have my jacket ready though, the fields always seem colder when you are watching the kids.



Sorry Lynne........ well I'm still counting in months till our Orlando trip if that helps 
Well done to the littlie making the team again 



Niki Andiokno said:


> Send my best to mac.  I hope she remembers me.  We live so close but lost touch.  Sending her prayers.
> 
> I am so glad to be back to my home on the dark side.  Hope to keep up with the nothingness.



She'll remember you niki  I'll pass on your good wishes to her.....nice to see you back here 



marciemi said:


> Huge news...
> 
> We're moving.  To Orlando.  Soon.



Fantastic news Marci..............that sounds like a good move 



Nearly bedtime here for us........had quiet day doing some gardening then a walk along the beach...it was cold but beautiful. All that fresh air makes you tired 

Wine will do that too though


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> Huge news...
> 
> We're moving. To Orlando. Soon. Royce will actually be opening a facility for Amazon in Davenport (maybe 5-10 minutes from the house we stayed in 2007). He'll actually be leaving for training in LA by mid to late April, then we'll meet up in Colorado for Matt's graduation week, and probably move down shortly after that. This was not really in the works and we'd said no to any moves for this year but they kept throwing different opportunities at him and we felt if we said no to this one that next year we wouldn't have a choice and would definitely be moving and it might be similar to one of the other choices this year (San Antonio, Miami, Atlanta, Wisconsin).
> 
> I'll keep you all updated - hoping to get a big enough house to have room for lots of visitors!



 woooohoooo!  just think, florida resident rates are right around the corner


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

marciemi said:


> Huge news...
> 
> We're moving.  To Orlando.  Soon.  .
> 
> I'll keep you all updated - hoping to get a big enough house to have room for lots of visitors!



Exciting! If you need any info/advice I'd be happy to help! I've been living here most of my life


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Janet - I know I owe you a reply - has your email changed?  I was going to send my letter/response (sigh) and a couple pics but no easy way to do that here.  I'm pretty sure I have your email from back in 2010 when we were cruise talking.  

BrinkofSunshine - sure, I'd LOVE any help!  DH will be working in Davenport (Deen Still Rd.) and we'd really like to find a neighborhood nearby with things like a screened pool/fairly newer/not super close together (I realize many Florida neighborhoods are but some are like 3 feet apart!).  But, would like to not have the entire neighborhood be all rentals.  Any way to get that or any thoughts?  We've gotten negative feedback on Haines City, was told Davenport was mostly transient (and of course Kissimmee), reasonable thoughts on Clermont.  His company has a location in Lakeland as well so we'd like to stay on that side in case he can transfer there at some point but also not go too far over in case I end up working in Orlando.  Thanks!  (Feel free to PM me if you'd rather not divert the thread here).


----------



## Heluvsme

A move to Orlando... that sounds like Heaven to me.  Ahhhhhh.


Thanks for welcoming me to this cozy thread here, I appreciate it!

I wish I had more time this morning to sit here with my cup of tea and get lost on the DIS, but our Sundays are busy.  A day of rest?  Yeah right.  It starts with church, then it seems like we run, run, run.  Errands always wait til Sunday for us, grocery shopping, etc.  

I will be back this evening though.... I hope you all have a great day/night... depending on what part of the world you call home!!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Marciemi - WOO HOO!!!!  A move to Florida is so cool.

My day is full of chores too.  I just hate it.  Sunday should be a day of rest.  Instead, we procrastinate and Sunday is a day of work. Ugh.

At least I get to check in.


----------



## macraven

_i very well remember you niki....


i'm ok and not ok but just wanted to come here to thank those that have asked about me and prayed and sent me good wishes._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i very well remember you niki....
> 
> 
> i'm ok and not ok but just wanted to come here to thank those that have asked about me and prayed and sent me good wishes._



Loving the purple 

Nice to see you back here.. .....you were missed  Just checked my email...............so I knew to look for purple 

Big hugs as usual


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

marciemi said:


> BrinkofSunshine - sure, I'd LOVE any help!  DH will be working in Davenport (Deen Still Rd.) and we'd really like to find a neighborhood nearby with things like a screened pool/fairly newer/not super close together (I realize many Florida neighborhoods are but some are like 3 feet apart!).  But, would like to not have the entire neighborhood be all rentals.  Any way to get that or any thoughts?  We've gotten negative feedback on Haines City, was told Davenport was mostly transient (and of course Kissimmee), reasonable thoughts on Clermont.  His company has a location in Lakeland as well so we'd like to stay on that side in case he can transfer there at some point but also not go too far over in case I end up working in Orlando.  Thanks!  (Feel free to PM me if you'd rather not divert the thread here).



Ah I'm not very familiar with Polk/Osceola Counties! I won't be much help on neighborhoods there. Some of my family has lived in Winter Haven (kind of near Lakeland) for decades and they've liked it, but most of the towns in Polk are going to be somewhat rural and have the traditional Southern mindset, not sure if that appeals to you or not! Definitely stay away from Kissimmee, it's not a desirable place to live. 

If you want to live closer to Orlando, I'd recommend Windermere, Dr. Phillips or the newer part of Winter Garden  If you change your focus to those areas, let me know, I know these areas very well


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _i very well remember you niki....
> 
> 
> i'm ok and not ok but just wanted to come here to thank those that have asked about me and prayed and sent me good wishes._



Love ya, mac!!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _i very well remember you niki....
> 
> 
> i'm ok and not ok but just wanted to come here to thank those that have asked about me and prayed and sent me good wishes._



A purple Mac!  So glad to see your post.  Still thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers.  

This will be the first full week of spring, and it's 21F degrees this morning, with a high of 39.  Snow to arrive tomorrow.  A cool start to the season. The only good thing is that it will be mostly sunny, so a cool sunny day before the snow clouds arrive tonight.


Hope all had a good week-end, and are having a great Monday to start this work week!


----------



## damo

Hey Mac.  It's so good to have you back even if it is just for a bit.  You have no idea how much you are missed.


----------



## glocon

We have missed you Mac... and I'll keep praying for strength, peace and happiness for you and yours.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, got about 3" off my hair today..........it had gotten far too long. It's just sitting slightly down from my shoulder and I like it. I think.

Can still get it in a very small pony tail and DH and DS like it. It'll grow quickly though.

Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight, teriyaki chicken and noodles for DS as he doesn't like lasagne. 

Why do those smilies move around!!


----------



## Mikkimús

Schumgirl haircut for the summer is always nice 
Your dinner sounds delicious 
but since Im sick  I cant even think about food.
I am on you son's side tho, I don't care for lasagna.

Can you see my post counter 100 woohoo, I know it´s not much but I think it is


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;51028717 said:
			
		

> Can you see my post counter 100 woohoo, I know it´s not much but I think it is


----------



## Mikkimús

Mac you are here! 

You and your family are in my thoughts, *cyber hug*


----------



## Heluvsme

sSchumigirl... My haircut appointment is in two weeks and I can't wait.  Mine is too long as well.  Don't you love that time of pampering?  Even if it's just a quick cut, it's getting taken care of for at least a half hour.  

Mikki, I'm sorry you're sick.    Lots of hot tea!!  I swear by hot tea curing just about anything!

Lasagna is my favorite!  I can eat it anytime!!  

Lynne G, your weather sounds like my weather.  Low 20's this morning, more snow tomorrow morning.  Hopefully it won't stick around, but even the thought of it is a tad depressing. 

My agenda this afternoon is to stitch down the little skinny "spaghetti" straps on my daughter's prom dress.  This coming Saturday is her junior prom and the dress is hemmed (thanks to a very talented seamstress) but the traps we ordered from the dress company hadn't come in when we took it for the hemming, so it's left to me.  Surely I won't mess up just stitching down straps, right?  My sweet girl... the dress we bought was nearly a foot too long.  My daughter is only about 4'11" and nearly everything we buy has to be altered.  She's a petite little thing!  I'm only 5' 1/2" (yes, I count that 1/2 inch!) and most of her grandparents are all very short as well, so she comes by it honestly!  My DH isn't super tall, but in our family he is!  At 5'10" he towers over us!  LOL!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, supposed to get 3 inches of snow tomorrow but the end is in sight!

 Since I switched May travel plans around for the cruise, found myself with hunk of SWA credits that would disappear over the summer.  Had thought to go to DC or NYC for a weekend but DH made an executive decision and we're going to Vegas for 3 days for my BD in August.  Air is booked, now to figure out which resort.



marciemi said:


> Thanks Janet - I know I owe you a reply - has your email changed? I was going to send my letter/response (sigh) and a couple pics but no easy way to do that here. I'm pretty sure I have your email from back in 2010 when we were cruise talking.
> .


probably a couple of times, PM sent



macraven said:


> _i very well remember you niki....
> 
> 
> i'm ok and not ok but just wanted to come here to thank those that have asked about me and prayed and sent me good wishes._


 
 glad to see you posting, you have been much missed.



schumigirl said:


> Well, got about 3" off my hair today..........it had gotten far too long. It's just sitting slightly down from my shoulder and I like it. I think.
> 
> Can still get it in a very small pony tail and DH and DS like it. It'll grow quickly though.
> 
> Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight, teriyaki chicken and noodles for DS as he doesn't like lasagne.
> 
> Why do those smilies move around!!


 
 it'd be hard to pick between those two dinners.  my leftover ham doesn't sound as appealing right now lol

 the new 'do will grown on you feel free to groan.  



			
				Mikkimús;51028717 said:
			
		

> Schumgirl haircut for the summer is always nice
> Your dinner sounds delicious
> but since Im sick  I cant even think about food.
> I am on you son's side tho, I don't care for lasagna.
> 
> Can you see my post counter 100 woohoo, I know it´s not much but I think it is


 
 congrats, especially considering you're sick.  Are you still in school?


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I like my hair not too short,  not too long.  DH likes it long, but I'd rather it be shorter.  Easier to take care of, and not as hot in the summer.  

Mikki, I hope you feel better.  And congrats for the 100 post.  

Heluvsme, maybe we live near each other?  I know we can get snow even in April, as I remember as a kid having snow during one Easter week-end.  I'm ready for some real spring temps, like in the low 70's.  And stitching the straps isn't hard.  I do that alot, even on bathingsuits.  I too am height challenged, and my DD is small for her age as well.  Not alot of tall women in my family.  Oh well. I hope your DD has fun at the prom.


----------



## Cielei

Hi everyone! Glad to see you back mac, you and your family remain in our thoughts and prayers. :hugs:
This spring thing everyone keeps talking about is most certainly a myth. I never thought I would see the day that I would be giddy with anticipation at the thought of 40 degrees! 
Hope everyone is doing well and feeling better. 
Congrats on the move to Orlando! We just moved last summer; unfortunately it was to the great white north and not Orlando!
Welcome helovesme (on my ipad app so sorry if I mess up names or omit them)! There are definitely times we all need to vent. I have a little guy with special needs too. We don't home school, but I can empathize with you.

Have a great week!


----------



## buckeev

damo said:


> Hey Mac.  It's so good to have you back even if it is just for a bit.  You have no idea how much you are missed.



Ditto! Continued virtual hugs...(and actual prayers too).


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Ditto! Continued virtual hugs...(and actual prayers too).



_i do thank you buckeev and everyone that has done so also.


i'm not going to say anymore than this, my parental unit has CHF and kidney failure and is dying.
she is on hospice care now.

much of my time is with her and it is a sad situation for me.

i know i am not the only one that has gone thru this, but it has taken a toll on me.

my dad passed unexpectedly last year in my arms.
i hope to be with my mom when it happens .........

again, thank all of youse.


i'll try to come back here again soon._


----------



## Heluvsme

macraven... I am new to the Universal side of the DIS, but not new to the DIS.  Reading your update just now-- my heart goes out to you.  I will put you, your mom, and this situation in my prayer journal and continue to lift you all up.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, , you and your parental unit are always in my prayers.  I wish you peace, strength and comfort.  Sending a cyber hug too!  

We're a bit warmer today.  23 degrees.  Snow coming soon.  March is such a transitional month.  We're slowly getting longer daylight, so I find it kinda strange to have full sun at dinner time.   

So ready for summer vacation.  I catch a Universal advertisement on TV every so often, and we get a little more excited about the new Potter section.  We will definitely take advantage if they offer early entry to resort guests.  Not quite 5 months to go!


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;51028717 said:
			
		

> Schumgirl haircut for the summer is always nice
> Your dinner sounds delicious
> but since Im sick  I cant even think about food.
> I am on you son's side tho, I don't care for lasagna.
> 
> Can you see my post counter 100 woohoo, I know it´s not much but I think it is



Hope you feel better soon miss mikki 



Heluvsme said:


> sSchumigirl... My haircut appointment is in two weeks and I can't wait.  Mine is too long as well.  Don't you love that time of pampering?  Even if it's just a quick cut, it's getting taken care of for at least a half hour.



Yep I love my pamper time.......it was nice as she wasn't as busy as usual and I wasn't in a rush so they also do indian head massage so I got one and was very relaxed when I came out 



keishashadow said:


> hey all, supposed to get 3 inches of snow tomorrow
> 
> it'd be hard to pick between those two dinners.  my leftover ham doesn't sound as appealing right now lol
> 
> the new 'do will grown on you feel free to groan.



Lol...........yes it will that's for sure 

Hope you don't get too much snow and it stops soon 



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I like my hair not too short,  not too long.  DH likes it long, but I'd rather it be shorter.  Easier to take care of, and not as hot in the summer.



I really liked the length till a week or so ago when it just seemed to thicken up and was taking forever to dry and straighten, so had to be chopped off. Actually I really like it this morning......dried and straightened in no time  but I will miss putting it in a messy bun till it grows. 



Went up to the meat supplier this morning and stocked the freezer up with beef, chicken, bacon and lamb!!! Yay...........and the most gorgeous pork and caramelised onion sausages........they are lush......and all meat!! So freezers are all full to bursting!

Off out this afternoon for leg waxing appt....ouch!


----------



## keishashadow

morning all, it's a mite brisk here. 

 carole - cannot beat a full freezer.  we don't have butcher shops in our area any longer, try to buy in bulk when grocery store has it on sale.  have toyed with idea of buying a 1/2 steer from farmers down the road but it seems a little 'too real' ala meat is murder.  Happier being a hypocrite about it.

 mac - a parent could hope for no better than a child who is with them thru the end, you have a good soul.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> morning all, it's a mite brisk here.
> 
> carole - cannot beat a full freezer.  we don't have butcher shops in our area any longer, try to buy in bulk when grocery store has it on sale.  have toyed with idea of buying a 1/2 steer from farmers down the road but it seems a little 'too real' ala meat is murder.  Happier being a hypocrite about it.
> 
> mac - a parent could hope for no better than a child who is with them thru the end, you have a good soul.



This farmer/wholesaler where we buy most of our meat have their own abattoir just down the road from their "shop" for want of a better word.........doesn't bother me a bit. It's a bit "rustic" where you pick your meat up but I'm not in the least bit sentimental about it.........there's whole cows and sheep hanging through the back that you can see......I like to pick my own.......lol........but yeah it wouldn't suit everyone  We're carnivore through and through


----------



## keishashadow

cows have such soulful eyes, i'll try not to think about it when I make hamburgers tonight lol

 was going to book the new StarWars breakfast @ SciFi in June, they still had a time for the date I checked, but just couldn't pull that trigger over $50 pp.  I'll stalk boba fett the good, old fashioned way.


----------



## DrHfuhruhurr

keishashadow said:


> cows have such soulful eyes, i'll try not to think about it when I make hamburgers tonight lol
> 
> was going to book the new StarWars breakfast @ SciFi in June, they still had a time for the date I checked, but just couldn't pull that trigger over $50 pp.  I'll stalk boba fett the good, old fashioned way.



There's a Star Wars Breakfast??!  Oh my.


----------



## macraven

_  to our newest homie............



DrHfuhruhurr

the newbie sounds german which is good.
i love german potato salad.





come back and play on the darkside whenever you get the chance..._


----------



## RAPstar

Janet, I booked the dinner, moreso cause I really wanted to meet Mickey and friends in their SW gear. The CM I spoke to wasn't able to find it without the Fantasmic add on, but it wasn't a huge price difference so I'll keep it and still go to the 10:30 show. 

Super dead this week at work. Got to leave an hour early tonight. So ready for vacation. 44 days


----------



## goofyfigment

We got the dinner for may 4th so excited


----------



## Bluer101

Just a quick swing by. I'm still alive lol.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Nice to see that mac is back...now all is right on the darkside

I miss the days when my in-laws had a cattle farm..the quality and taste are so much better than your typical grocery beef.  We were so sentimental that  we named our cows...Cube Steak and Hamburger not to mention  T-bone who was  particularly delicious

Hope you all have a great weekend...we are celebrating 2 birthdays this week...my daughter turned 28 yesterday and my son will be 24 on April Fool's Day...at least I can save money by taking them out to one birthday dinner at Longhorn.

Only 6 months to go till  HHN


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I'll stalk boba fett the good, old fashioned way.



Lol.......I had to google that name........can you tell I've never seen any of the SW movies or know anything about them 



tink1957 said:


> I miss the days when my in-laws had a cattle farm..the quality and taste are so much better than your typical grocery beef.  We were so sentimental that  we named our cows...Cube Steak and Hamburger not to mention  T-bone who was  particularly delicious
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend...we are celebrating 2 birthdays this week...my daughter turned 28 yesterday and my son will be 24 on April Fool's Day...at least I can save money by taking them out to one birthday dinner at Longhorn.



 love those names.......especially T-bone......yum!!!

Happy birthday to both your lovely kids......oh enjoy Longhorn......have a cocktail for me 



Well, I was called to help my friend out last minute this morning.....her Practice Manager took ill so she asked me to step in as I used to do that job a few years back for her...........I quite enjoyed working for the day.......but wouldn't like to make a habit of it  Lovely seeing the patients again too.

Malaysian Grand Prix this weekend.......more early rises......and our clocks go forward Saturday night too! 

Mother's Day on Sunday for us in the UK


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> Janet, I booked the dinner, moreso cause I really wanted to meet Mickey and friends in their SW gear. The CM I spoke to wasn't able to find it without the Fantasmic add on, but it wasn't a huge price difference so I'll keep it and still go to the 10:30 show.
> 
> Super dead this week at work. Got to leave an hour early tonight. So ready for vacation. 44 days


 
 make sure to do a TR so I can see the pics



DrHfuhruhurr said:


> There's a Star Wars Breakfast??! Oh my.


 
 surprised WDW hasn't capitalized on the franchise



goofyfigment said:


> We got the dinner for may 4th so excited


 
 woo hoo



Bluer101 said:


> Just a quick swing by. I'm still alive lol.


 
 hola



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice to see that mac is back...now all is right on the darkside
> 
> I miss the days when my in-laws had a cattle farm..the quality and taste are so much better than your typical grocery beef. We were so sentimental that we named our cows...Cube Steak and Hamburger *not to mention T-bone who was particularly delicious
> *
> Hope you all have a great weekend...we are celebrating 2 birthdays this week...my daughter turned 28 yesterday and my son will be 24 on April Fool's Day...at least I can save money by taking them out to one birthday dinner at Longhorn.
> 
> Only 6 months to go till HHN


 
 wicked funny!  enjoy that 2-fer happy birthday!

 carole - Happy Mother's day!  you must see the star wars movies


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Friday All!  So happy, it's been a long work week.

Rain, and more rain this week-end.  I'll take it, as it means we'll be above freezing for the first time this week.  

Carole - Happy Mother's Day!  

Bluer - glad to see you!

Tink - enjoy the Longhorn.  We liked the one we went to on vacation, but do not like the one near where we live.  Go figure.  

RAPSTAR and Goofy- the SW dinner sounds like a great time.  I have yet to tell my teen DS all that is going on.  He's a big SW fan.  Maybe when he's out of high school.  

Mac - hope all is well.  Glad to see you too!  

Hope all have a less soggy day than I will have.  I so want the sun now.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Happy Friday All!  So happy, it's been a long work week.
> 
> Rain, and more rain this week-end.  I'll take it, as it means we'll be above freezing for the first time this week.


 It's supposed to rain most of the weekend here too...but the temps should be in the 80s. Not a good weekend for theme park visiting. This has been one of the longest weeks I can remember...it just dragged. Glad it's about over though.


----------



## keishashadow

A most welcome Friday indeed, have a good one all


----------



## RAPstar

If anyone wants to follow along, I started a pre-TR for my Disney portion of my trip. I'll do a separate TR here for the Universal part (and all the lowdown on the new hotel), but it didn't seem like it needs a pre-TR since it's only (barely) 3 days, and there's barely any planning involved with Universal. 42 days to go!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3256223


----------



## kittengal13

Just popping in to wish everyone a happy weekend 

This time in five months I will have just taken off on my flight to Orlando!!! Still a big wait but considering I booked it 15 months out, it feels like nothing!!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> If anyone wants to follow along, I started a pre-TR for my Disney portion of my trip. I'll do a separate TR here for the Universal part (and all the lowdown on the new hotel), but it didn't seem like it needs a pre-TR since it's only (barely) 3 days, and there's barely any planning involved with Universal. 42 days to go!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3256223



Crikey that's came round quick!! Yep I'm with you.......next to no planning for Universal whatsoever.........that's one of the things we love about it.......someone asked me last year to do a pre trippie.........I couldn't as we don't plan anything 



kittengal13 said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a happy weekend
> 
> This time in five months I will have just taken off on my flight to Orlando!!! Still a big wait but considering I booked it 15 months out, it feels like nothing!!



Will be here before you know it KG 




We have a beautiful day here today but I'm inside.......sore back. Ouch. Sat with heat pad on my back.

I did a load of ironing this morning though......not sure it helped 

Having Chinese takeout tonight so no need to prepare or Cook anything. Love a lazy Saturday 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just stopping by to say Hi. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Watched 2 soccer games on tv with DS today..........not a football fan really but I has nothing else to do and he wanted to watch it down on the bigger tv..........so we did. 

DS is not going out tonight so we all plan to watch Deuce Bigelow European Gigolo DVD, seen it before but it's very funny......well we think it is 

Our clocks go forward an hour tonight too, hate losing that hours sleep


----------



## coastermom

Wanted to come on over and say HI !

Lots of changes in our household over the almost year I have not been here . We are dealing the best we can with our issues but are going to have wonderful vacations planed for the up coming summer . We are off to DL in July and WDW in Sept !! I am beyond excited ! I hope everyone here is good !!


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Mothers Day to all UK mums (and any other country who celebrates it today)!!!


----------



## macraven

_happy mothers day schumi!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _happy mothers day schumi!_




 Thanks..........had a nice day.....quiet, but nice.

Tried all afternoon to call my mum.....I was waiting till she got home from church......she wasn't in. Thought she might have gone for lunch with either my sis or brothers.........no........her mobile was off which is normal when she's at church.....by 5pm I was starting to worry........turns out the church had organised a lovely afternoon for "mum's"..........she rang me when she got in and saw the gazillion messages I had left........she was laughing and saying how the tables have turned when I told her we were worried........she reminded me of all the times as a teenager when I came in late and didn't ring them  well we didn't have mobiles in the 80s.......... That's my excuse!

Still cold here, in fact we've had fog last couple of days.......haven't seen the sky or the sea for days!!

Have a great week everyone


----------



## schumigirl

coastermom said:


> Wanted to come on over and say HI !
> 
> Lots of changes in our household over the almost year I have not been here . We are dealing the best we can with our issues but are going to have wonderful vacations planed for the up coming summer . We are off to DL in July and WDW in Sept !! I am beyond excited ! I hope everyone here is good !!




Missed your post earlier...........

Nice to see you back here........it's been a while 

Sounds like a fun year you have planned!


----------



## Mikkimús

Happy mothers day 

A interview with me was published yesterday about my struggle with eating disorder, here is a link.
It is in Icelandic but there are photos 
http://www.mbl.is/monitor/frettir/2014/03/30/eg_aetladi_ad_verda_osynileg_5/

Im am nervous and relieved at the same time.
Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Heluvsme

Carole, boy do I understand about worrying about parents.  Sadly both of mine are now passed, but there were times when I would do just as you did, and then worry!!  And yes, the tables had been turned, I caused them plenty of worry back in the day.  Shame on me. 

Mikkimus... I had a tough time getting to the article, my screen just kept showing "Loading" and nothing would come up...but please know you have my understanding.  What a courageous thing for you to speak out about it.  I do hope you were pleased with how the article came out.  Kudos to you for being so brave!!!

My daughter's prom was Saturday night.  I am so glad it's over!!  I am a florist, and of course the shop I work at is the closest one to my daughter's high school, so the majority of the kids there come to us for their corsages and boutonnieres.  I typically only work on Saturdays but when it's prom or wedding season, I will work extra days.  Well, this prom about kicked my butt!  I did virtually nothing yesterday!!!  We watched Harry Potter, we sat around, didn't even go to church.  My little, Jacob, had a stomach virus all day on Saturday so we wouldn't have gone even if I wasn't exhausted.  Thankfully he seems to be on the upswing today.  My other little, my "oldest little" was tired from her prom, sooooo yesterday was a true day of rest for us, something we NEVER get to do on Sundays.  

This week.... busy with homeschooling lessons, haircut on Wednesday, and the dreaded yearly mammogram on Thursday.  

I hope everyone has a great week, a great Monday, and if you're here in the states, HAPPY OPENING DAY!!!!  We are HUGE Cincinnati Reds fans and the start of baseball should be, in my opinion, a national holiday!!  Come on spring!!!

Bye!!!


----------



## keishashadow

So nice to wake up and see sunshine!  a rare commodity here, maybe it is Spring afterall

TWD - no spoilers here, but intrigued as to next season's story line.



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just stopping by to say Hi. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


 
 hi



			
				Mikkimús;51083481 said:
			
		

> Happy mothers day
> 
> A interview with me was published yesterday about my struggle with eating disorder, here is a link.
> It is in Icelandic but there are photos
> http://www.mbl.is/monitor/frettir/2014/03/30/eg_aetladi_ad_verda_osynileg_5/
> 
> Im am nervous and relieved at the same time.
> Hope everyone had a good weekend


 
 How brave to share such private details.

 carole it's such a sick feeling when loved ones don't answer their phone for a long period of time.

heluvsme - what an interesting job.  do you have any prom pics to share?

 now to head to andy's pre TR, always a good read


----------



## Heluvsme

It IS an interesting job!  It was cold, windy, and the sleet and snow were pelting!  Of course, none of the girls wanted to cover up!  I think with the wind chill it was actually about 19 degrees out!  Brrrrrr!!!!!    
And.... here's a pic!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;51083481 said:
			
		

> Happy mothers day
> 
> A interview with me was published yesterday about my struggle with eating disorder, here is a link.
> It is in Icelandic but there are photos
> http://www.mbl.is/monitor/frettir/2014/03/30/eg_aetladi_ad_verda_osynileg_5/
> 
> Im am nervous and relieved at the same time.
> Hope everyone had a good weekend



Oh miss mikki.......you have had such a time tough over the years  I used google translator.....it was a bit patchy but it got there. You have done so well to get this far and be doing so well in your life. I hope you're very proud of yourself.....you are doing great  Can't say the same for google translator though........



Heluvsme said:


> Carole, boy do I understand about worrying about parents.  Sadly both of mine are now passed, but there were times when I would do just as you did, and then worry!!  And yes, the tables had been turned, I caused them plenty of worry back in the day.  Shame on me.



Yep it really is having the tables turned.........and like a typical teenager she didn't know why I was worried 



keishashadow said:


> carole it's such a sick feeling when loved ones don't answer their phone for a long period of time.
> 
> now to head to andy's pre TR, always a good read



And I'm so far away, so can't exactly drive round and check!! She said to me in broad Scottish.....och you know I'd be fine!! Lol

Robbie/Andy's trippie looks good 



Heluvsme said:


> It IS an interesting job!  It was cold, windy, and the sleet and snow were pelting!  Of course, none of the girls wanted to cover up!  I think with the wind chill it was actually about 19 degrees out!  Brrrrrr!!!!!
> And.... here's a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Lovely pic........but oh my that's cold for a dress like that!!



Been stuck in all day waiting for a delivery...........still not arrived and it's 4pm!

Still, got the bottom kitchen cabinets cleaned and organised........that was dull!


----------



## RAPstar

Mikkimús;51083481 said:
			
		

> Happy mothers day
> 
> A interview with me was published yesterday about my struggle with eating disorder, here is a link.
> It is in Icelandic but there are photos
> http://www.mbl.is/monitor/frettir/2014/03/30/eg_aetladi_ad_verda_osynileg_5/
> 
> Im am nervous and relieved at the same time.
> Hope everyone had a good weekend



Google translated it for me. It's a good article. That took a lot of strength. So glad you're able to talk about it and have been getting better.


----------



## Lynne G

Mikkimús;51083481 said:
			
		

> A interview with me was published yesterday about my struggle with eating disorder, here is a link.
> It is in Icelandic but there are photos
> http://www.mbl.is/monitor/frettir/2014/03/30/eg_aetladi_ad_verda_osynileg_5/
> 
> Im am nervous and relieved at the same time.
> Hope everyone had a good weekend



Mikkimus, that was so brave of you to put in print.  Hugs to you! 

Heluvsme, while my DD is a few years away from prom, I doubt my DD would want to cover up either, regardless of the weather.   We are Phillies fans, and opening day is soon.  The last of the pratice games, with the Pirates, was washed out this week-end.  I am too so ready for warmer days! 

Hope all had a happy Mother's Day! 

Yep, I get worried about my parental unit, but I figure she's out somewhere, and does not carry a cell phone.  We've tried to get her to carry a phone, but having one is yet to catch her attention. 

And yes, we too now have the sun out and it's very bright today!  Not so nice, is still is cool, and the wind is still very strong.   

Rapstar, I was checking out your pre-report.  I'll be following along soon.

It's Monday, y'all!


----------



## keishashadow

Heluvsme - your DD looks lovely!  luv, luv, luv that dress.  whoever took the pic did a great job, almost as though they had giant fans on her ala the modeling shoots.

 upper 60's here today & tomorrow, the outlet stores beckoned me this afternoon, put a dent in easter presents for the kids.


----------



## RAPstar

April showers bring May flowers. And humidity. Shoot me now.


----------



## macraven

_i still have a pile of snow in my front yard.
wore my winter coat today when i went out.

the furnace is running and the wind is blowing.


i'll take humidity any day....._


----------



## schumigirl

We have rain........heavy, heavy rain.........and lots of it.

Still it's washed away the fog, but I can't see the sea yet. Maybe later today when it clears up......hopefully.

Had one of those nights where I kept waking up and couldn't get back over. Until it was time to get up.......then I could have slept for a week 

Happy Tuesday.........


----------



## Mikkimús

Thank you all for kind words 
Funny enough when I was really sick I went to Disneyland and there was the only place where I felt comfortable eating normally.
It was like I left my eating disorder at the gate, I felt safe there 
Same goes for Universal few years later


----------



## keishashadow

Anybody want to work for Google?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YMD6xELI_k&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Bluer101

Just doing a quick flyby again. Been very busy at work and home. Plus my back is giving me problems now. Just keep moving forward. 

Hi to everyone, is it October yet?

But we are going to se Nelly in 4 weeks at US. DS wants to see him, me too.


----------



## Heluvsme

We had some rockin' thunderstorms last night!!  The dogs (scaredy cats!) were in bed with us terrified.  Huh.  They are the biggest chickens ever!  

keishashadow, thank you for the nice compliment!  She had a great time at prom!  The little spaghetti straps I sewed on for her... busted about an hour into it and she ripped them off.  I had a feeling that would happen.

So, my littlest little has had a tummy bug. It's strange though, he was pukey on Saturday, then nothing happened all day Sunday, nor all day Monday, then overnight Monday into Tuesday he got sick again.  I've never seen that much time pass in-between.  Yesterday he didn't feel good but he never actually got sick.  This is strange for my kiddo.... neither one of them has ever been a "tummy bug" kinda kid.  I think they've both only thrown up like twice in their lives before, and they're almost 14 and almost 17!  

Not fun.  And homeschooling is taking a little break while he's sick, so hopefully today is better so we can get back on track.

Hope everyone's week is good!  Happy hump-day!!


----------



## keishashadow

humpty hump, i'll drink (another cup of java) to that!  Can't seem to get it in gear today despite having a full schedule.

 heluvsme - spring/summer bugs are the worst, hope kiddo regroups soon

 bluer - careful with ur back bustin' a move to nelly


----------



## macraven

_it's hump day already ??????


wow.

my days are blending together.


when i can, i'll be back and do a quick "hi ya" to all the homies i have missed the past two weeks here.

had spitting snow yesterday but it didn't last.
some april fools day, eh....


does anyone know which airport in florida is closest to Ocala?_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*pokes my head in*

I hope everyone is doing well. And I hope spring is beginning to show up on everyone's doorsteps. 

We had about ten centimeters of snow just DROP on us over night Saturday/Sunday, but since then the weather has been a bit warmer and sunnier. So the snow is melting, finally. 

I hear birds chirping in the morning. I'm no longer wearing my toque. 

But yesterday I got a real treat: I saw a Snowy Owl... right here in the big city!! It was a really cool thing to see. But we were driving, so I only got to look at it for a few seconds. 

I have a week until my planned vacation to Houston! We've got so much planned, including trips to the zoo, two museums, NASA, horseback riding, and a day trip out to the beach. And we've also been told of a 35 acre flea market that has a midway. 

All this plus the wedding we're attending. 

Is it Tuesday yet??? lol


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _
> 
> does anyone know which airport in florida is closest to Ocala?_



I could be WAY wrong, but I'm leaning toward Orlando. 

Ocala isn't that far from Orlando, perhaps an hour, an hour and a half at most. 

My friend in Florida (the Carol you met) lives about a half hour from Ocala, and it always makes sense to fly into Orlando, if that helps.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I think the closest is Gainesville Regional, but even that's a bit away.  My friend that lives near there usually uses Tampa or Orlando or Olando-Sanford.  She likes Orlando the most since the highway to get there (the toll road) is easy to use and about an hour drive's from, and the prices are better.

It is Wednesday, and we have rain again, with snow to be later this week.  I am so over with cold weather.  So, happy Hump day all!

Bluer, hope your back is better when you go to the concert.  Have to be able to move with the music!

Heluvsme, sorry to hear about little one having a bug. I hope feeling better soon.  

Off to drink another cup of tea.  It's cool and damp with it still raining.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey, just mooching by.............

Still cool here.......fog slowly clearing.......then it comes back! 

Thursday already, this week is just flying past.........


----------



## macraven

_without keisha posting the camel on wednesdays, i have no idea what day of the week it is...........

thanks schumi for telling me it is thursday.





it's raining now and i think it will melt my snow away._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _without keisha posting the camel on wednesdays, i have no idea what day of the week it is...........
> 
> thanks schumi for telling me it is thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's raining now and i think it will melt my snow away._



I'm still waiting for my snow to melt here too.  The snowbanks along my driveway are still 2 feet high!


As for airports near Ocala:
International airports near Ocala, FL
75 miles: Daytona Beach International Airport - Daytona Beach, FL (DAB / KDAB)
78 miles: Orlando Sanford International Airport - Sanford, FL (SFB / KSFB)
89 miles: Orlando International Airport - Orlando, FL (MCO / KMCO)
102 miles: Tampa International Airport - Tampa, FL (TPA / KTPA)
110 miles: Jacksonville International Airport - Jacksonville, FL (JAX / KJAX)


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> I'm still waiting for my snow to melt here too.  The snowbanks along my driveway are still 2 feet high!
> 
> 
> As for airports near Ocala:
> International airports near Ocala, FL
> 75 miles: Daytona Beach International Airport - Daytona Beach, FL (DAB / KDAB)
> 78 miles: Orlando Sanford International Airport - Sanford, FL (SFB / KSFB)
> 89 miles: Orlando International Airport - Orlando, FL (MCO / KMCO)
> 102 miles: Tampa International Airport - Tampa, FL (TPA / KTPA)
> 110 miles: Jacksonville International Airport - Jacksonville, FL (JAX / KJAX)



_thank youse so much damo for the info !!
_


----------



## Heluvsme

Tummy bugs are miserable.  3 out of 4 of us are down for the count.


----------



## schumigirl

Heluvsme said:


> Tummy bugs are miserable.  3 out of 4 of us are down for the count.



Urghh!! Hope the 3 feel better soon and the other one avoids it!!!



Fog is clearing and being replaced by rain......lots of rain.

Still, Bahrain Grand Prix this weekend and not planning on going out anywhere till Monday. Planning on watching GP and baking. And ironing 

Chinese takeout tonight


----------



## macraven

_buy extra chinese.
i'll be there tonight....
_


----------



## Mikkimús

Heluvsme That sucks hope you will all feel better soon

schumigirl You have tuned into the Icelandic weather we are having rain also 

The weekend will be work and playing board games with my boyfriend and brother


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _without keisha posting the camel on wednesdays, i have no idea what day of the week it is...........
> ._



how about a Friday llama instead?








damo said:


> I'm still waiting for my snow to melt here too. The snowbanks along my driveway are still 2 feet high!
> 
> =)


 
 snow is melted but ground is saturated. Went out to rake up some left over leaves and sunk up to my ankles.  Way too wet to plant here, may get our 1st tomatoes by the time we leave for HHN at this rate.

 We're doing a movie marathon again tomorrow. As a perk DIL's employer buys out local complex from 8 am to 6 pm once a year for family.  Planning on seeing new capt America and noah, might sneak in mr Peabody too lol.

 what's everybody else doing this weekend?


----------



## Cielei

Can someone please tell me where I can find someone to make winter go away - pretty please. This is a little much for this southern girl. We got 9.5 inches of snow last night. We had finally gotten to the point where we could actually see the ground - Mother Nature fixed that! I haven't caught up too much and I need to! I did see where a couple of others booked the Star Wars dinner like me! I think the boys will love it. Anyone else there on may 19? 

Birthday, making birthday party happen, visitors from out of town, spring break and more hours at work make for one busy momma. Hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Can someone please tell me where I can find someone to make winter go away - pretty please. ll





_when you get the answer, let us know.

i did a run to Hardy's to get burgers for dinner tonight.
it started snowing ........april 4th........ spitting snow again.


none of it stuck but it gives me the willys just watching it happen......again...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _buy extra chinese.
> i'll be there tonight....
> _



It was lush.......nicest takeout we've had for a while........did set you a plate 



			
				Mikkimús;51117804 said:
			
		

> schumigirl You have tuned into the Icelandic weather we are having rain also



I hope yours has cleared now.......we have a lovely morning here now that miserable fog has finally cleared......I can see the sea again! 

Will you have the midnight sun soon in Iceland miss mikki? Something I want to see one day along with the Northern Lights......will have to plan 2 trips for that. A friend went to Norway to see them, said it was spectacular!



First time today I've managed to hang out my washing this year........it's kinda warm and breezy so it all dried in no time  Although it's nearly lunchtime and starting to dull down a bit.......typical.

Watching free practice and qualifying for Grand Prix today.......and more ironing 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Can`t believe the weekend is nearly over again!

Had spicy Chinese chicken for dinner tonight....stir fried with noodles......was nice. Having mini pavlovas with no calorie cream for dessert  

Gorgeous day apart from 2 cloudbursts of hail which both cleared in minutes........very weird.


----------



## Mikkimús

Still raining 
But that is very typical for this season.

schumigirl we dont have midnight sun right now but sunrise is around 6:30am and sunset around 8:30pm

June and July are the months to come and get the bright nights, tho even May and August are bright long also.
But November through February, are pretty dark and sometimes in December and January there is dark all day and night.


----------



## Heluvsme

Raining here in Kentucky, USA too, but I know it will bring the beautiful spring flowers soon so I am OK with it! 

Our stomach demon seems to be gone, thank God, and we are on Spring Break this week. We're just taking it easy and doing leisurely things--- going to the movies, taking a day trip up North to a little German village to enjoy some sausages and schnitzel and wander around their quaint little village, and I am working a little extra at the end of the week for some more school dances. 

Have a great week everyone!  Can't wait to read mrsabbotts trip report!


----------



## schumigirl

Mikkimús;51138862 said:
			
		

> Still raining
> But that is very typical for this season.
> 
> schumigirl we dont have midnight sun right now but sunrise is around 6:30am and sunset around 8:30pm
> 
> June and July are the months to come and get the bright nights, tho even May and August are bright long also.
> But November through February, are pretty dark and sometimes in December and January there is dark all day and night.



My friends went in late June early July and she reminded me this morning it was Iceland they went to see the midnight sun.......I thought they had saw both that and the Northern lights in Norway. They loved Rekyavik, stayed at the Grand Hotel then went somewhere else for 2 days but she couldn't pronounce it  they went to Norway the following year for the lights.

It's on my list of things to do  And Norway too!


Mild here again......had rain this morning but it's nice now.


----------



## macraven

_we had rain yesterday.
absolutely loved it as it melted all the snow in my yard.....


hope all youse homies have a great week !!_


----------



## keishashadow

I'm ready to call it a day.  my laundry tub is clogged. Didn't find out until _after _I did a load of clothes and found a lake in my basement when I went down to toss load in the dryer.  On the bright side, the floor needed a good scrubbing.  The mr was a plumber in the navy, hope he can tackle the project after work this week or i'll be buried under a mountain of laundry by the weekend.

 All the excitement, I forgot to call for my ADRs @ WDW for October trip.  Only wanted BeOurGuest, oh well, hopefully, i'll snag lunch later.  Sure makes me appreciate how easy it is to find somewhere decent to eat @ Universal with or without a reservation.


----------



## Heluvsme

Oh no!  A flooded basement.... You're so fortunate hubby can fix that kinda thing...that would surely set me back several hundred $$!  I hope it's easy for him.  Good luck!

Welp, I made a trip to Gigi's Cupcakes today and got some super cute Triple Chocolate Torte cupcakes decorated for the Kentucky Wildcats!!   We are getting ready to settle in to watch our Cats play tonight in the NCAA Finals!!  All of Kentucky (well, unless you're a Louisville fan, which we were while we lived there) is so excited for these boys!  All freshmen, and WOW! No one expected them to go this far!

Go CATS!!!


----------



## RAPstar

4 weeks from Friday till I get to leave. Where's my deloreon?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I'm ready to call it a day.  my laundry tub is clogged. Didn't find out until _after _I did a load of clothes and found a lake in my basement when I went down to toss load in the dryer.  On the bright side, the floor needed a good scrubbing.  The mr was a plumber in the navy, hope he can tackle the project after work this week or i'll be buried under a mountain of laundry by the weekend.
> .



Oh dear..........I like you're looking on the bright side 



RAPstar said:


> 4 weeks from Friday till I get to leave. Where's my deloreon?



4 weeks!

I have to check out your pre trippie to see how many changes you may have made so far?? Any??


Nice weather didn't last long yesterday......rain and more rain and it was so heavy it woke me up during the night.......Sun out now but very cloudy. I'm so ready for some sunshine and heat........


----------



## keishashadow

Bring the heat!

mr forced into working a double, the saga continues re basement, at least it's dry lol


----------



## Cielei

Ahhh - we finally have some nice(isn) weather! I can actually see the ground!! (clarify that with - in most of the yard ~ we still have a few drifts that are a few feet deep)

Keisha - good luck with that basement! Fingers crossed for an easy fix! 

mac - glad all your snow is gone and you didn't get a fresh coating! :good vibes

RAPstar - I wish I had one - we are 5 weeks from our trip this coming Sunday. Are you going to be updating your trip report while you are there? I booked the Star Wars dinner too and am super curious about how it goes. I have boys who are 11 and 12 and are good little nerds, just like their momma taught them, who love Star Wars. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful week filled with great weather!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bring the heat!



 counting the days 

Can't believe what I did tonight. It felt a bit cool in the house so I turned the heat up a bit...............I fell asleep on the sofa around 7ish tonight...............in on my own as DH is away till tomorrow...........DS just woke me up when he came in 20 mins ago..............can't believe I slept for so long........going to be awake all night now 

Will mooch around New York on google earth, never get bored doing that


----------



## macraven

_our snow is completely gone but the furnace is still running._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _our snow is completely gone but the furnace is still running._



Our heating is still on.....it's really cold outside tonight.......not Chicago cold.......but cold. I have to be careful and not fall asleep again as it is really warm in the house......but got DH home now so probably won't.

Watching stuff we have on TiVo tonight........we also have 43 episodes of two and a half men recorded 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Heluvsme

Got my hair cut today..... And I think she was distracted, it's too short!  

Ugh. Now I have to learn how to style it all over again.

And yet another first world problem, lol!


----------



## RAPstar

One month officially till I fly away from here!!


----------



## buckeev

COULD the days drag on  *A   N   Y         S  L  O  W  E   RRRRRRRR*


----------



## Bluer101

My day flew by.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

I never seem to have enough time to do everything I want/need to do in a day.  So in that respect time goes by too fast.  But my October vacay seems like forever away.  For that time goes by so slowly.  UGH!!


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> I never seem to have enough time to do everything I want/need to do in a day.  So in that respect time goes by too fast.  But my October vacay seems like forever away.  For that time goes by so slowly.  UGH!!



_wowie.........
my next trip is october too !!

have your people call my people and i'll see you at the darkside......._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> wowie......... my next trip is october too !!  have your people call my people and i'll see you at the darkside.......



I tell you need to move here. That way you can go monthly with us.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I tell you need to move here. That way you can go monthly with us.



_sounds like a plan......_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _our snow is completely gone but *the furnace is still running.*_



catch it, quick

 TGIF


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies 
Quick drive by to say hi and hope everyone is doing well


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Quick drive by to say hi and hope everyone is doing well





_good to see youse here st lawrence~_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Just a quick shout out to everyone... been super busy at work and no time to play.

 Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_vicki, with no more snow on the ground, and lots of rain again tomorrow, i'm planning for the next weekend to be the winner.....

good to see youse here !
_


----------



## RAPstar

just saying hey!


----------



## Heluvsme

We went to the Cincinnati Reds game today and it was..... A WHOPPING 84 degrees!!    Wooooo Hooooo!  But get this, on Tuesday there is a chance of snow and the high is 45 degrees.  I live in bi-polar Kentucky, ugh. 


I'm still living on vacation in my mind.
Always.

Hope you all had a good weekend!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

It rained here all day.    When I did get to go out it was hot and muggy. Florida is great when the weather cooperates. 
Anyway I hope everyone had a great weekend regardless of the weather.


----------



## macraven

_i have totally forgotten what hot weather feels like...........


hot is not presently in my vocabulary._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i have totally forgotten what hot weather feels like...........  hot is not presently in my vocabulary.



I push some your way. It's been rainy and humid the past few days. Btw, I called and got everything squared away. Toll about 15 minutes.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, push harder.

it's 38 degrees here now....._


----------



## Cielei

We just managed to get up to 35 degrees today. Why has spring deserted us? I did get some pretty good news over the weekend - I have my DH 98% talked into the Universal trip in Sept. Just need to push him over the edge now, and then I can make reservations!!


----------



## Heluvsme

Yay Cielei!  A trip in September sounds great!  We are going in June because of my DH's work schedule, but I'd rather go in the fall!

Hope it warms up soon!


----------



## macraven

_don't go in september, go in october.
i'll be there then..........




i blame Bluer for our weather.
temps dropped to 32 early afternoon and the snow stuck.

i'm sure it will go away tomorrow when the rain begins...._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _don't go in september, go in october.
> i'll be there then..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i blame Bluer for our weather.
> temps dropped to 32 early afternoon and the snow stuck.
> 
> i'm sure it will go away tomorrow when the rain begins...._



What are your dates this year Mac? I'm stuck with late October, so I'll probably miss you again. With the later dates tho I'm thinking maybe Cali instead. Or just stay home and actually save money for once lol


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> *It rained here all day*.  When I did get to go out it was hot and muggy. Florida is great when the weather cooperates.
> Anyway I hope everyone had a great weekend regardless of the weather.


 
 makes for a bad hair day.  nothing like it being nice all week until the weekend rolls around...



Bluer101 said:


> I push some your way. It's been rainy and humid the past few days. Btw, I called and got everything squared away. Toll about 15 minutes.


 
 liking the new avatar



Cielei said:


> We just managed to get up to 35 degrees today. Why has spring deserted us? I did get some pretty good news over the weekend - I have my DH 98% talked into the Universal trip in Sept. Just *need to push him over the edge now*, and then I can make reservations!!


 
 bring him to the darkside, we have cookies



RAPstar said:


> What are your dates this year Mac? I'm stuck with late October, so I'll probably miss you again. With the later dates tho I'm thinking maybe Cali instead. *Or just stay home and actually save money for once lol*


 
as if...can't remember if you were there for knotts & USH Halloween festivities.  On the bucket list but daunting to try and work USH & US into one trip for us

 Did anybody see the 1st blood moon eclipse of the tetrad last night?  I waited up until 2 am but too cloudy here.  Next one will be October 8th, hope to be able to see it.  We'll be on a ship, know many here will be howling @ the moon in Orlando that week, mark your calendar.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> makes for a bad hair day.  nothing like it being nice all week until the weekend rolls around...  liking the new avatar  bring him to the darkside, we have cookies  as if...can't remember if you were there for knotts & USH Halloween festivities.  On the bucket list but daunting to try and work USH & US into one trip for us  Did anybody see the 1st blood moon eclipse of the tetrad last night?  I waited up until 2 am but too cloudy here.  Next one will be October 8th, hope to be able to see it.  We'll be on a ship, know many here will be howling @ the moon in Orlando that week, mark your calendar.



I waited up, until my bed time. Lol. I was counting sheep at that time.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I waited up, until my bed time. Lol. I was counting sheep at that time.



 lol  I have nothing to show for my late night other than a pile of used keurig containers this morning


----------



## Lynne G

No moon eclipse for me either.  Heavy clouds and raining.  Went to bed instead.

We're having a soggy Tuesday.  Over an inch of rain expected by end of the day.  Then below freezing tonight.  Love spring! 

Hope all are doing well.  

I'll miss everyone in the fall.  We're still a late summer vacation family.  We generally only vacation once a year.  Last year had a bonus second vacation, but that was probably a once a century kinda thing.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope we get to see the next lunar eclipse......was daytime here when it occurred!

Another beautiful day here today......we are getting spoiled.

4 weeks today till I'm in New York for two weeks


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> What are your dates this year Mac? I'm stuck with late October, so I'll probably miss you again. With the later dates tho I'm thinking maybe Cali instead. Or just stay home and actually save money for once lol



_i'll be returning home on the night of the 16th._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _i'll be returning home on the night of the 16th._



Actually, if I go, I'd be flying out that Saturday. Hmmmmmmm 

Edit: I think I read this wrong, lol. You're flying out of Orlando the 16th, yes?


----------



## Cielei

keishashadow said:


> Did anybody see the 1st blood moon eclipse of the tetrad last night?  I waited up until 2 am but too cloudy here.  Next one will be October 8th, hope to be able to see it.  We'll be on a ship, know many here will be howling @ the moon in Orlando that week, mark your calendar.



I stayed up until 1:30 and then got so sleepy, I couldn't make it any longer! I'm blaming all my blond moments today on sleep deprivation.

Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## Niki Andiokno

I saw the lunar Eclipse last night.   It was amazing.  My nephew got some great photos.  I will try to download them later. 

  I am going in late October,  starting the 24th.  What are your dates Andy?   As usual,  no one wants to go to HHN with me.   My group are a bunch of woosies.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> I saw the lunar Eclipse last night.   It was amazing.  My nephew got some great photos.  I will try to download them later.
> 
> I am going in late October,  starting the 24th.  What are your dates Andy?   As usual,  no one wants to go to HHN with me.   My group are a bunch of woosies.



_niki, change your dates to columbus day time period.
go with me and the homies to HHN..........

it will be an event you will always remember.......


if you go with your friends at the end of october and they don't want to do HHN, go solo.

that is what i always do.

i did hook up with others on the dis for various nights for hhN, but on the nights i don't, i go solo to it._


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


>



Hey stranger.


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


>



_welcome back home !_


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


>



Hi MrDuck........nice to see you back 

Wednesday again.

Been supervising the gardening today........always looks so much better when it's done. 

Now for laundry. Don't like ironing.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Sorry Mac. No changing now.  We are going for the Swan & Dolphin Food&Wine Classic.   Great party.  This year my adult nephew is going with us.   I hope to convince him to go with me.  If not I will go by myself.  I am just not the person anyone comes to scare.  No one ever bothers me when I am alone. Maybe I look too scary myself lol.

I am on my way downtown Chicago on the train. 

Have a great day homies.


----------



## macraven

_be glad for the rain.
it has washed away the snow.


one of the days we gotta meet up!_


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, looking at the HHN calendar last night I realiEd the dates I have now are the week before Halloween. So I'm changing them to about the same time I went last year. I should be in Orlando sept 26-oct 5 (I'll miss that last Sunday HHN, but that will be basically 2 weekends so I think that's plenty, lol). 

Also, almost 3 weeks till this trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely day today.......

DH decided today he was taking me shopping and out for lunch 

So I got stuff. Loads of little bits and bobs......new perfume, lipsticks and eye shadows, some very inexpensive face cream.....gave up on the Clinique face creams a while back, after a certain age you have to just live with what you've been given  make up bag, costume jewellery and couple of pairs of shortie pajamas for my New York trip......

So I'm a very happy bunny.......love coming home with lots of different bags and discovering my haul 

He's in the good books  Did get DH and DS some clothes as well.

Decided just to have a Sub type sandwich for lunch while we were out as I had a ham roasting for dinner tonight.....smells delicious 

Hope everyone's doing good


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Ok, looking at the HHN calendar last night I realiEd the dates I have now are the week before Halloween. So I'm changing them to about the same time I went last year. I should be in Orlando sept 26-oct 5 (I'll miss that last Sunday HHN, but that will be basically 2 weekends so I think that's plenty, lol).
> 
> Also, almost 3 weeks till this trip.



Aww we leave on the 27th!! Will probably miss you again.......I'm not the best person to be around on our last night  or so I've been told


----------



## Cielei

Mother Nature lost her mind again yesterday and last night - we got 9" of snow!!!!   I'm so over snow, cold and winter - can we please fast forward to actual spring weather?  It's been a rough couple of days with some difficulties that have arisen with the school district. (Why is doing the best thing for a special needs child so hard to accomplish?) The spring snow just makes it feel like things are piling up. We are 32 days from our little mini stop at Disney World on the way to my brother's wedding, and I feel like I just need to be getting away today!!

Schumi - Have you tried Dermatalogica? I tried almost everything in the market for face creams, and that has been the best by far for me - it's expensive, but not crazy expensive like some of them can be. I use the ones that have no SPF - My aesthetician who used to do my dermabrasion (totally worth it btw if you haven't tried it) before we moved finally figured out that it was the spf in everything that was causing bad things to happen to my skin.

Hope everyone is having a great week that just keeps getting better!


----------



## marciemi

Um, 2 weeks notice to plan a Disney trip?    Heading down for our househunting trip two weeks from tomorrow so thinking we'll just buy our annual passes then so we can hit the parks for a few days!  Trying to catch up on all this FPP stuff, figure out if we can get any, and even where we're staying.  Anyone ever heard of Regal Palms?  We're looking to stay out in the Davenport/Clermont area which is mostly where we'll be looking for houses.  I realize we won't get the resident rate by doing this but it's only $150pp difference (for premium passes) and we could get 4 days of use out of them while there.  Plus we'll be living in corporate housing for the first 3 months or so, so if I wait to buy FL annual passes, I won't be going to the parks until Sept!  Any thoughts or suggestions?!


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Been a rough day today.  Very busy in court.  New judges handling cases that don't know what they are doing.  People wanting to fight all day.  Argh!

At least I came home, made a nice quiche and fruit salad.  Now all I need is a little vino.

Good night guys.


----------



## Bluer101

Just got thru watching Gravity 3D. It was ok, different.


----------



## tink1957

RAPstar said:


> Ok, looking at the HHN calendar last night I realiEd the dates I have now are the week before Halloween. So I'm changing them to about the same time I went last year. I should be in Orlando sept 26-oct 5 (I'll miss that last Sunday HHN, but that will be basically 2 weekends so I think that's plenty, lol).
> 
> Also, almost 3 weeks till this trip.



We will be there at the same time again from sept 24-29 and at the motherland for 3 nights after the darkside.Trey has to work so you get to meet Danielle this time.

Hope you have a great trip and take lots of pics of the new CB.

Speaking of crazy bipolar weather...we had temps in the 80's last week and the 30's this week.

I hope this is winter's last hurrah.

Congrats on the new stuff Carole...you should be all set for your trip next month.

Hope everyone has a great weekend... and Happy Easter to all


----------



## macraven

_looks like i will be missing seeing you too this year._


----------



## schumigirl

Cielei said:


> Schumi - Have you tried Dermatalogica? I tried almost everything in the market for face creams, and that has been the best by far for me - it's expensive, but not crazy expensive like some of them can be. I use the ones that have no SPF - My aesthetician who used to do my dermabrasion (totally worth it btw if you haven't tried it) before we moved finally figured out that it was the spf in everything that was causing bad things to happen to my skin.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week that just keeps getting better!



Haven't tried that one no, I don't mind paying for anything if it's good, but the cheaper ones always seem to come out best in trials.....so I'm loving this one I'm using and it's only around the equivalent of $16 a pot, one night and one day so a real bargain!! As for dermabrasion.......no. Don't need it and don't think it really appeals to me if I did........I'm a wimp  Good that you found out it was SPF that was causing you problems.



tink1957 said:


> We will be there at the same time again from sept 24-29 and at the motherland for 3 nights after the darkside.Trey has to work so you get to meet Danielle this time.
> 
> Congrats on the new stuff Carole...you should be all set for your trip next month.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend... and Happy Easter to all



Yay.......we get to meet Danielle this time too  Yep.....think I'm all set for NY now........Tom keeps reminding me I have no one to lug all my extras around.......so in trying to fit everything in one "big" suitcase.........trying being the correct word  Still got to buy a load of british chocolate to take for the cousins, their kids and my auntie. It goes down well 

You have a lovely Easter too Vicki 



macraven said:


> _looks like i will be missing seeing you too this year._



You need to make and extra trip in September  


I keep thinking it's Saturday today  think because it's Good Friday and most people are around that are not usually around on a Friday. I'm easily confused 

Went grocery shopping for weekend.......stores were so busy!! So we were in and out as quick as we could. Got no plans for Easter as DH is away again so quiet weekend for me........

Not having any chocolate either.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good Friday to all!

We now have mostly sun, but cool temps.  Last 2 nights were below freezing.  Due to get rain this week-end, as the temps seem to be above freezing enough to not be snow.   I hope so.  I actually like the white stuff, but am so over cold weather now.  

Schumi, looks like you are all ready for your NY trip.  My DH would never come with me to buy stuff for me.  He doesn't mind if I do, though.  

Just got my haircut.  Like it kinda longer now.  Maybe shorter once the summer comes.  

I decided we should try the first Halloween party at Disney.  So, extended the vacation 2 more days.  DD thinks it would be fun, DS, not so much.  I think he will like it though, and he can lounge around the pool another day, so that should make my teen happy. 


Hope all have a great week-end!  Happy Easter!     (all that chocolate!)


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Good Friday to all!
> 
> We now have mostly sun, but cool temps.  Last 2 nights were below freezing.  Due to get rain this week-end, as the temps seem to be above freezing enough to not be snow.   I hope so.  I actually like the white stuff








_we all will send you our white stuff......_


----------



## RAPstar

Aw, boo. No Mac again. Next year I'm gonna try for the week you usually go as my first choice. If not I can try to catch you the week of Columbus Day?

Vicki! I can't wait to see you again!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Aw, boo. No Mac again. Next year I'm gonna try for the week you usually go as my first choice. If not I can try to catch you the week of Columbus Day?
> 
> Vicki! I can't wait to see you again!!



_andy, i usually go for 15 days at the darkside in october.
i go the week before the columbus day weekend and stay up to thursday of the week after that.

can hit 6 nights of hhn that way.

you know how it goes.
remember when you and laurie went with us that one year?

it is time for that to happen again homie.

reread your post.
yes, you ca see me there on that columbus time period this year.

my phone number is the same.

since my husband has changed things around at work now, it might be possible for me to come about 3-4 days to disney before my darkside adventure will begin this year.

i haven't worked out the details yet but will see if i can make that happen this year.
i bought my plane ticket in january with SW and i can switch it by paying an additional fee.  when i bought it going to orlando was $129l,]the new date i could leave on is up to $189 one way.
if i change my flight date, then i would need to book a roo at the motherland..

my disney ap expires on the day i would arrive then.  phooey.......
is your trip all set up now?
if you changed it, what would you change it to?

mac_


----------



## macraven

_where is goofy figment these days?

i thought she moved to orlando and wanted to do the vip tour with us this year;

come out of your hiding figment goofy and let me know if you are on for meeting up for a private hhn tour



and while you are at it, tell me about your beautiful weather and new job._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _andy, i usually go for 15 days at the darkside in october.
> i go the week before the columbus day weekend and stay up to thursday of the week after that.
> 
> can hit 6 nights of hhn that way.
> 
> you know how it goes.
> remember when you and laurie went with us that one year?
> 
> it is time for that to happen again homie.
> 
> reread your post.
> yes, you ca see me there on that columbus time period this year.
> 
> my phone number is the same.
> 
> since my husband has changed things around at work now, it might be possible for me to come about 3-4 days to disney before my darkside adventure will begin this year.
> 
> i haven't worked out the details yet but will see if i can make that happen this year.
> i bought my plane ticket in january with SW and i can switch it by paying an additional fee.  when i bought it going to orlando was $129l,]the new date i could leave on is up to $189 one way.
> if i change my flight date, then i would need to book a roo at the motherland..
> 
> my disney ap expires on the day i would arrive then.  phooey.......
> is your trip all set up now?
> if you changed it, what would you change it to?
> 
> mac_



I've already changed my vacation dates a couple of times already so I don't want my manager to hate me. But I'll definitely try for next year. Let me know about Disney and those dates. I can probably get a ride from my CM friend (and maybe get him to get us in for free, shhhhh lol)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Hello All!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I've already changed my vacation dates a couple of times already so I don't want my manager to hate me. But I'll definitely try for next year. Let me know about Disney and those dates. I can probably get a ride from my CM friend (and maybe get him to get us in for free, shhhhh lol)



_okey dokey_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _where is goofy figment these days?
> 
> i thought she moved to orlando and wanted to do the vip tour with us this year;
> 
> come out of your hiding figment goofy and let me know if you are on for meeting up for a private hhn tour
> 
> 
> 
> and while you are at it, tell me about your beautiful weather and new job._



Yes she's not been on for a while.......same with KStarfish, her little fish will be growing bigger........looking for a new pic of the littlie 



DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hello All!



 Hi Michelle........welcome to our little thread, nice to have you here 



Up early today to watch qualifying for Chinese GP..........I could have slept in and watched it later but DS was knocking on the door and "encouraged" me to get up to watch with him. DH jetted off at 5 this morning to head back out to work so I was kind of awake........but I could have drifted off again.

DS is heading off to Uni today to meet up with the group he is in charge of to do some work??? I reminded him it's Easter Saturday..........he reminded me he has exams next month. I have to admire his commitment.

So housework and laundry today I think. Beautiful day so will get it all hung out, dried, ironed and put by in one day. I hate laundry hanging around!

Have a great weekend everyone whatever you're doing


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Magic Bands arrived today!


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> where is goofy figment these days?
> 
> i thought she moved to orlando and wanted to do the vip tour with us this year;
> 
> come out of your hiding figment goofy and let me know if you are on for meeting up for a private hhn tour
> 
> and while you are at it, tell me about your beautiful weather and new job.



Hey I'm here!!!!  Yes I am up for the VIP tour. Well original job wasn't for me so I start a new job on may 5th, realized I am so not a sales person so back to the customer service world I go.

I am loving living here, and so happy I'm not dealing with that white stuff ya'll have had lately!!!!

Family has been in recently so I haven't been on much, thanks for not forgetting about me.


----------



## macraven

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Hello All!



_HEY !!!







i know this newbie.

she was on of the chicagoland homies board in the CB,  knew her back when Slo started it....

so nice you are here with us and i hope you come back and yak with us all the time.

michelle, you are in your new home.
Slo took herself to the facepage so i never am able to catch up with her.
i'm not into fb like others are._


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Hey I'm here!!!!  Yes I am up for the VIP tour. Well original job wasn't for me so I start a new job on may 5th, realized I am so not a sales person so back to the customer service world I go.
> 
> I am loving living here, and so happy I'm not dealing with that white stuff ya'll have had lately!!!!
> 
> Family has been in recently so I haven't been on much, thanks for not forgetting about me.



_sorry your job went down the drain, but happy you got an "extended vacation" before the new one starts....

HHN is just around the corner...._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> sorry your job went down the drain, but happy you got an "extended vacation" before the new one starts....
> 
> HHN is just around the corner....



I saw some signs last time I was in the park. My fiancee has never been so I can't wait for him to experience it

Oh yeah I got engaged too since the last time I stopped in


----------



## macraven

_congrats !!!

just hope he doesn't get the itch to move north, out of florida, once you get married.........._


----------



## goofyfigment

That won't happen, he was originally from Delaware he hates the northern winters as much as I do


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> I saw some signs last time I was in the park. My fiancee has never been so I can't wait for him to experience it
> 
> Oh yeah I got engaged too since the last time I stopped in



Congrats!


----------



## AJ1983

Can't wait to get back to Universal Orlando! Less than 6 months to go, checking in at RPR on October 14. Looking forward to experiencing some of the attractions that weren't open when we were there in May 2013, such as Transformers, Springfield, and of course Diagon Alley!

As it turns out, we will also be planning a trip back to Orlando for Spring 2015. Anyone know or any new attractions or anything in the works now that is anticipated to be ready for Spring 2015? We are trying to determine the ebst time to go, looks like it might be early May.


----------



## Bluer101

AJ1983 said:


> Can't wait to get back to Universal Orlando! Less than 6 months to go, checking in at RPR on October 14. Looking forward to experiencing some of the attractions that weren't open when we were there in May 2013, such as Transformers, Springfield, and of course Diagon Alley!  As it turns out, we will also be planning a trip back to Orlando for Spring 2015. Anyone know or any new attractions or anything in the works now that is anticipated to be ready for Spring 2015? We are trying to determine the ebst time to go, looks like it might be early May.



There are rumors of Kong.


----------



## AJ1983

Bluer101 said:


> There are rumors of Kong.



Oh RIGHT! I had totally forgotten about that! I LOVED the old Kong ride (though I only had the chance to do it once, when I was 8). I had actually mentioned the rumor of the new ride to my DFi, and that is something we are both interested in. I hadn't thought beyond the October trip because Spring was supposed to be a relaxing all inclusive vacation in Jamaica, which i felt was only fair since we will have done two Disney/Universal vacations in a row. DFi decided that Disney was more fun than our previous all inclusive and has decided he would rather go to Florida again. WOO HOO!

Anyway, it is exciting to think there might be SOMETHING new, since our trips will only be about 6 or 7 months apart  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## kittengal13

Congrats on your engagement GF!!!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks everyone


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you for the welcome!! I have not followed the page on Facebook, I just noticed how incredibly dead it got! Hahha!



macraven said:


> _HEY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know this newbie.
> 
> she was on of the chicagoland homies board in the CB,  knew her back when Slo started it....
> 
> so nice you are here with us and i hope you come back and yak with us all the time.
> 
> michelle, you are in your new home.
> Slo took herself to the facepage so i never am able to catch up with her.
> i'm not into fb like others are._


----------



## macraven

_michelle, i used to start each monday morning on the chicago thread and list the disney shows for the week.

when sandy got active on facebook, we didn't have much activity on the chgo thread.

that really made me sad.......

facebook doesn't do it for me.

i only use it for a few things.

i prefer dising._


----------



## schumigirl

Goofyfigment...........Congrats on the engagement  Sounds like it's been an eventful time since you moved! Hope the new job is perfect for you 


Happy Easter folks............looks like we are getting rain soon today and it's so cold.......not nice, I have the heating on, even DS said he was cold.......ńot like him at all!

I am so ready for sunshine and heat


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Easter! Lovely and warm in Scotland today, just came to the nail salon to get manicure and pedicure and it is mobbed- everyone wanting to have nice feet for the sun coming out LOL! It will be raining tomorrow again no doubt


----------



## goofyfigment

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Goofyfigment...........Congrats on the engagement  Sounds like it's been an eventful time since you moved! Hope the new job is perfect for you
> 
> Happy Easter folks............looks like we are getting rain soon today and it's so cold.......not nice, I have the heating on, even DS said he was cold.......ńot like him at all!
> 
> I am so ready for sunshine and heat



Thanks. It has been a whirlwind. New job should be a good fit. The job I'm leaving was in a call center and its just not something I enjoyed plus the hours were pretty stinky


----------



## Heluvsme

Happy Easter everybody! 

It's been a busy week at the flower shop! Easter, proms, and funerals. Had a horrific consultation with a family who was planning a funeral for their newborn daughter, absolutely heartbreaking. They allowed me to pray with them. I'll be creating a garden scene with beautiful spring flowers and lots of butterflies for their little angel. 

It's been an emotional week.  You'd think I'd be able to separate feelings for business, but no. I'm a mom and I can't imagine what they are going through.

Gotta run, time for church and I'm in charge of worship design, I have all the flowers with me. 

Have a beautiful day friends!


----------



## Cielei

Happy Easter everyone! It is finally a beautiful day here!! I hope everyone has wonderful weather and an amazing day!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Easter! Hope everyone had a great day and a nice weekend.


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh, Monday.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday!  

The sun is up and really bright today, too bad it's just above freezing temps outside.  Still had to wear a heavier coat this morning. 

Hope all had a nice Easter.  Lots of goodies and good food yesterday.  I have leftovers for lunch today.  

Goofyfigment, congrats on the engagement and new job.


----------



## kittengal13

Heluvsme said:


> Happy Easter everybody!  It's been a busy week at the flower shop! Easter, proms, and funerals. Had a horrific consultation with a family who was planning a funeral for their newborn daughter, absolutely heartbreaking. They allowed me to pray with them. I'll be creating a garden scene with beautiful spring flowers and lots of butterflies for their little angel.  It's been an emotional week.  You'd think I'd be able to separate feelings for business, but no. I'm a mom and I can't imagine what they are going through.  Gotta run, time for church and I'm in charge of worship design, I have all the flowers with me.  Have a beautiful day friends!



How awful for the family


----------



## Bluer101

Yippee its Monday, is it Friday yet??


----------



## AJ1983

Happy Monday everyone! We have a stat holiday today,so its REALLY a happy Monday for me. I slept in with my 3 dogs (DFi does not have the day off) and I am doing some Disney planning. And Happy 31st Birthday to me


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday AJ1983!  

Bluer - already wishing the week away?

I can't believe it's getting to the end of April.  We have yet to have a warm spring.

We're getting ready for our USO and WDW vacation this summer.  I keep looking at where we're going to eat, and trying to plan my WDW days 6 months in advance.  I so like Universal, not alot of planning to do, or reservations to make.  Ahhh, to be in the Portofino right now.....


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you have a lovely birthday AJ 


Quietest Easter Monday ever!!

Was supposed to meet a friend for lunch but her and her husband got a last minute trip to Orlando so they're off for 3 weeks.........don't blame them. They're staying at The gaylord Palms and the Yacht Club.....nice hotels!

So didn't get up to anything much today except some grocery shopping and that was it. Not exciting or fun at all.

Hope some of youse had a better Easter Monday


----------



## macraven

AJ1983 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  And Happy 31st Birthday to me


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is well and it getting closer to our yearly trip to the darkside only 55 more sleeps and both DS's are going with us and just don't know how they both will act being cramped up in the car for 13 hours lol and the only thing that's sad is we are staying offsite and really going to miss the express pass but atleast we will be in orlando


----------



## macraven

_St Lawrence, better to be in orlando than in kentucky for your vacation.

nothing wrong with kentucky but they don't have universal orlando there....._


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well and it getting closer to our yearly trip to the darkside only 55 more sleeps and both DS's are going with us and just don't know how they both will act being cramped up in the car for 13 hours lol and the only thing that's sad is we are staying offsite and really going to miss the express pass but atleast we will be in orlando





Nice to hear both DS's are taking the trip this year StL 

13 hours will pass in no time at all I'm sure


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Hope everyone is well and it getting closer to our yearly trip to the darkside only 55 more sleeps and both DS's are going with us and just don't know how they both will act being cramped up in the car for 13 hours lol and the only thing that's sad is we are staying offsite and really going to miss the express pass but atleast we will be in orlando


 
 one word:

 benedryl





Bluer101 said:


> Yippee its Monday, is it Friday yet??


 
 yippy skippy, Tuesday is dragon meh.  

that is a crazy picture!



goofyfigment said:


> Hey I'm here!!!! Yes I am up for the VIP tour. Well original job wasn't for me so I start a new job on may 5th, realized I am so not a sales person so back to the customer service world I go.
> 
> I am loving living here, and so happy I'm not dealing with that white stuff ya'll have had lately!!!!
> 
> Family has been in recently so I haven't been on much, thanks for not forgetting about me.


 
 Congrats on:

 *realizing job wasn't a good fit early
 *braving your VIP tour-mates
 *your engagement

 you'll be missing snow soon enough...lol as if!


----------



## Heluvsme

So my 16 year old daughter just passed her road test, she is a fully licensed driver now.   I may need anti-anxiety meds.  Seriously, SO hard to watch her drive away this afternoon!  I can remember the euphoric feeling I had the first time I drove alone, I was beyond thrilled, and I GET it, but as a mom it is nerve wrecking!!  So I'll escape in my mind to our upcoming vacation, the non-pharmaceutical form of anti-anxiety meds!


----------



## schumigirl

Heluvsme said:


> So my 16 year old daughter just passed her road test, she is a fully licensed driver now.
> 
> I may need anti-anxiety mess.
> 
> Seriously, SO hard to watch her drive away this afternoon!  I can remember the euphoric feeling I had the first time I drove alone, I was beyond thrilled, and I GET it, but as a mom it is nerve wrecking!!
> 
> So I'll escape in my mind to our upcoming vacation, the non-pharmaceutical form of anti-anxiety meds!



I know how you feel 

My DS is 20 now, and in the UK you don't get to learn to drive till you're 17, so he has been driving for 3 years now and I still worry every day he leaves for University or wherever........it gets easier......honest it does, but never totally goes away. 


Wednesday again............beautiful day here today.....yay!

Maybe wash the outside of the downstairs windows .........I'll think about that some more


----------



## macraven

_hey, where's keisha and the camel?_


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> hey, where's keisha and the camel?



Mike mike mike mike mike


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

_homies to the rescue..............._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

LOL!!! Leave it to Mr Bluer to have the camel pics!


----------



## Lynne G

Hump day indeed!  

Much cooler, with sun and clouds.  Nice storms went through last night.  One thunderbolt shook our house pretty good, hard rain, then nothing.  DD asked what that blue light was right before the thunder sounded.  Um, that's called electricity in the air!  So glad nothing hit our house.

Schumi, wish it was nice enough to hang wash out.

Thanks for the camel Bluer!


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> LOL!!! Leave it to Mr Bluer to have the camel pics!



_wait, you have cats, not camels for pets...._


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G, i don't want to ask what type of weather you have had this week.

i'm sure i am no where near the highs you had.

it's cool here.
right now it is 43 F.


if long term predictions are correct, we should be back in normal temperature range around May 6th._


----------



## keishashadow

wait...I can have a camel as a pet?

 naw, probably wouldn't work out, can you imagine cleaning it's litter box?



Bluer101 said:


>





Mrs bluer101 said:


> LOL!!! Leave it to Mr Bluer to have the camel pics!


 
 made my day


----------



## Bluer101

DO YOU KNOW WHAT TODAY IS!!!!!!

The day after hump day, but now we have this.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe Bluer needs to start a zoo!  Great picture.  I am so ready for Friday!

Mac, yep, 41 today.  Sunny now.  First person I met wished me a Happy Spring.  I answered maybe just a little spring in the air today.

Spring is coming though, things are getting green and colorful.  Birds are very loud early morning.  I think we may not see snow now.

DD wants to plant her flowers and veges.  I told her not yet.  While the ground is not as hard anymore, we are still below or near freezing at night.  We tend to plant around Mother's Day, or the week after.


----------



## schumigirl

We have a strange day here. It was beautiful warm and sunny when I left the house. Drove 20 minutes inland to do my grocery shop........I was away maybe an hour or so........as I headed back home towards the sea........it was like a scene from The Fog!!

Couldn't see 10 feet in front.......just sea fret but my goodness it was eerie and the temp had dropped about 10 degrees!!

Now sun is back out and it's warm again.......weird.

The fruit trees we have are gorgeous just now.....full of pink and white blossom, so nice to see in the garden.

Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Maybe Bluer needs to start a zoo!  Great picture.  I am so ready for Friday!  Mac, yep, 41 today.  Sunny now.  First person I met wished me a Happy Spring.  I answered maybe just a little spring in the air today.  Spring is coming though, things are getting green and colorful.  Birds are very loud early morning.  I think we may not see snow now.  DD wants to plant her flowers and veges.  I told her not yet.  While the ground is not as hard anymore, we are still below or near freezing at night.  We tend to plant around Mother's Day, or the week after.



Start a zoo??

I live in a zoo, lol. 

It's about 80 right now with a warm south wind.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Start a zoo??
> 
> I live in a zoo, lol.
> 
> It's about 80 right now with a warm south wind.



_i now remember you saying that when we were at Finnegans........


my favorite zoo animals are all the felines of course, tied with the elephants and then the giraffes.

my dad always loved the elephants._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Maybe Bluer needs to start a zoo!  Great picture.  I am so ready for Friday!
> 
> Mac, yep, 41 today.  Sunny now.  First person I met wished me a Happy Spring.  I answered maybe just a little spring in the air today.
> 
> Spring is coming though, things are getting green and colorful.  Birds are very loud early morning.  I think we may not see snow now.
> 
> DD wants to plant her flowers and veges.  I told her not yet.  While the ground is not as hard anymore, we are still below or near freezing at night.  We tend to plant around Mother's Day, or the week after.


_
right now we are at 45.............I WIN  !!!!!!!!!

no spring here yet.
trees still bare and grass greening up in some places.
_


schumigirl said:


> We have a strange day here. It was beautiful warm and sunny when I left the house. Drove 20 minutes inland to do my grocery shop........I was away maybe an hour or so........as I headed back home towards the sea........it was like a scene from The Fog!!
> 
> Couldn't see 10 feet in front.......just sea fret but my goodness it was eerie and the temp had dropped about 10 degrees!!
> 
> Now sun is back out and it's warm again.......weird.
> 
> The fruit trees we have are gorgeous just now.....full of pink and white blossom, so nice to see in the garden.
> 
> Lasagne and salad for dinner tonight




_why do you always have the best food for dinner when i am not there.....
_


----------



## goofyfigment

Its 82 here and I'm sitting by the creepy clown pool at Disney boardwalk watching my future nieces swim


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Its 82 here and I'm sitting by the creepy clown pool at Disney boardwalk watching my future nieces swim



_my back is turned, twist that knife one more time....._


----------



## keishashadow

we keep getting a few nice days, then slapped upside the head.  saw snowflakes yesterday.  Always attempt to have our pool open by 1st weekend in May.  Saw the extended forecast, it's not supposed to break 50 degrees here that whole week. 



Bluer101 said:


> DO YOU KNOW WHAT TODAY IS!!!!!!
> 
> The day after hump day, but now we have this.






goofyfigment said:


> Its 82 here and I'm sitting by the creepy clown pool at Disney boardwalk watching my future nieces swim


 
 hmmph, go ahead, insult 'my home'.  I take great delight in being spit out of pennywise's mouth there...enjoy!


----------



## goofyfigment

Sorry Mac!!! Keisha this pool is gonna give me nightmares


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> Sorry Mac!!! Keisha this pool is gonna give me nightmares



 Beep, beep...they all float down here

 jk, turn & look @ the elephants


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> Beep, beep...they all float down here
> 
> jk, turn & look @ the elephants



I love it now, but it scared the bajeebus out of me as a kid. It's also the only Stephen King novel I've ever read twice (and that's saying something considering the paperback is well over a thousand pages). Tim Curry is so good as Pennywise, it's scary. Haha!!

2 weeks from right now I should be sitting at the airport, hoping to maybe take a nap till security opens up (work till midnight, flight at 6am, won't have time to go home and get some sleep. Oh well).


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone! Have a great day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> tied with the elephants and then the giraffes.
> 
> my dad always loved the elephants._



I love elephants too..........and lions. There's a guy out in Africa called Kevin Richardson, known as the lion whisperer.......this guy is amazing to watch. How he interacts, lives and raises these lions is incredible to watch. Amazing guy.





macraven said:


> _
> 
> why do you always have the best food for dinner when i am not there.....
> _


_

Lol........pulled pork, coleslaw spicy wedges and salad tonight.......will I set an extra place??? 

Pork has been cooking in the crock pot since 7am........was hard to get up this morning after I took another of those pain tablets again last night......




Mrs bluer101 said:



			Happy Friday everyone! Have a great day.
		
Click to expand...


You too mrsbluer........have a great weekend 



Off out soon for my yearly eye test...........don't think anything has changed since last year.......hope not anyway.......

Highlight tonight is watching The Blacklist.......not got anything planned for weekend..........bit dull really.

Hope everyone has a great weekend _


----------



## Bluer101

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Have a great day.



Hey get to work already, lol.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> I love elephants too..........and lions. There's a guy out in Africa called Kevin Richardson, known as the lion whisperer.......this guy is amazing to watch. How he interacts, lives and raises these lions is incredible to watch. Amazing guy.  Lol........pulled pork, coleslaw spicy wedges and salad tonight.......will I set an extra place???  Pork has been cooking in the crock pot since 7am........was hard to get up this morning after I took another of those pain tablets again last night......  You too mrsbluer........have a great weekend   Off out soon for my yearly eye test...........don't think anything has changed since last year.......hope not anyway.......  Highlight tonight is watching The Blacklist.......not got anything planned for weekend..........bit dull really.  Hope everyone has a great weekend



Set a place for us too, that sounds great.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I love it now, but it scared the bajeebus out of me as a kid. It's also the only Stephen King novel I've ever read twice (and that's saying something considering the paperback is well over a thousand pages). Tim Curry is so good as Pennywise, it's scary. Haha!!
> 
> 2 weeks from right now I should be sitting at the airport, hoping to maybe take a nap till security opens up (work till midnight, flight at 6am, won't have time to go home and get some sleep. Oh well).



one of his best, wonder if they'll ever get the reboot of the miniseries in the works. Sure would be hard to top Curry's performance. So good in clue too.

finally getting close to your trip! we may be doing the same thing in a month. youngest DS is turning 21 the day before we leave. Have a 6 am flight too but have a feeling we may be getting a call to pick up the crew jik the designated driver doesn't keep his stuff together. I'll be pounding coffee in MK that day lol.


in keeping with the wild kingdom vibe we've got going here...

who's your daddy?






zebra/donkey mix

carole - this is all over the news here, guess if it happened in the flamingo area we'd never hear about it.

http://gma.yahoo.com/video/family-s...;_ylg=X3oDMTBhYWM1a2sxBGxhbmcDZW4tVVM-;_ylv=3



Bluer101 said:


> Hey get to work already, lol.



way to cyber crack that whip...beats a text message

 have a great weekend all


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Set a place for us too, that sounds great.



Extra places set for the Bluers   It really does smell amazing!!




keishashadow said:


> carole - this is all over the news here, guess if it happened in the flamingo area we'd never hear about it.
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/video/family-s...;_ylg=X3oDMTBhYWM1a2sxBGxhbmcDZW4tVVM-;_ylv=3



Oh I know.........we were watching it in pure horror........burn or be eaten!!! Think I'd take my chances with the lions and pray!!



Well had to get new spoogles today...........my eyesight has got slightly worse..........I just need them for reading and anything up close. My long view sight is perfect......nice to know something about me is perfect 

So new spoogles on order........will pick them up next week. 

It is chucking it down with rain here tonight, dark, dank and miserable.......time for warm cosy Jammies and big glass of wine to watch The Blacklist.

I could never watch James Spader in anything........didn't like him at all......desperately wanted to watch Boston legal but cause he was in it I didn't. Now I love him in this show.

Anyhoo.....off to prepare coleslaw to go with dinner......all welcome


----------



## keishashadow

carole - spoogles, never heard that term before, a goodie. lol  I'm blind as a bat up from about 3 feet inwards.  have never been able to get used to bifocals in glasses...have wound up flat on face several attempts. call me klutz.  How do u make ur coleslaw-mayo based?  I use the KFC recipe, if anybody wants it give me a shout out  Isn't  your trip to NYC right around the corner?


----------



## Heluvsme

Have you ever been so...... Tired....... You.... Can't.... Even.... Finish.... A.... Sente..


----------



## macraven

Heluvsme said:


> Have you ever been so...... Tired....... You.... Can't.... Even.... Finish.... A.... Sente..





_hitting the bottle again, eh............._


----------



## Heluvsme

Hit the bottle, should get another one, and then sleep for 12 hours straight!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac is still awake! 

A wet Saturday night.  Hope all are having a good weekend.  Dog is so content, does not like going out when it is raining, happily asleep next to me on the couch.  No bottle for me, warm cup of tea then it is time for bed.   Have a nice night y'all!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - spoogles, never heard that term before, a goodie. lol  I'm blind as a bat up from about 3 feet inwards.  have never been able to get used to bifocals in glasses...have wound up flat on face several attempts. call me klutz.  How do u make ur coleslaw-mayo based?  I use the KFC recipe, if anybody wants it give me a shout out  Isn't  your trip to NYC right around the corner?



Lol with your spoogles...........I've heard so many people say that about bifocals............I'll stick to what I have I think!!

I have a few variations on coleslaw.......usually mayo, sour cream, touch of sugar, little strong mustard, very, very finely shredded white cabbage and carrot and chunky red or white onion......I love onion.......sometimes I add sliced jalapeños or dried cranberries........depending on what we're having I might flavour it with curry powder occasionally.......it's always lush though 

Yep New York is just around the corner.........fly out from Heathrow to JfK on the 13th May..........we stay overnight at Heathrow Sofitel the night before............so excited..... even though I'll miss DS and DH terribly  I'm sure my mum and I will have a great time between Long Island with the relatives and Manhattan 


Today has passed so quickly........went out and bought a dress and a shrug type top...........vacuumed and ironed.......that'll do today.......need to leave something for tomorrow


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Lol with your spoogles...........I've heard so many people say that about bifocals............I'll stick to what I have I think!!
> 
> I have a few variations on coleslaw.......usually mayo, sour cream, touch of sugar, little strong mustard, very, very finely shredded white cabbage and carrot and chunky red or white onion......I love onion.......sometimes I add sliced jalapeños or dried cranberries........depending on what we're having I might flavour it with curry powder occasionally*.......it's always lush though
> *
> Yep New York is just around the corner.........fly out from Heathrow to JfK on the 13th May..........we stay overnight at Heathrow Sofitel the night before............so excited..... even though I'll miss DS and DH terribly  I'm sure my mum and *I will have a great time between Long Island with the relatives and Manhattan*
> 
> 
> Today has passed so quickly........went out and bought a dress and a shrug type top...........vacuumed and ironed.......that'll do today.......need to leave something for tomorrow


 
if only I were the tag fairy for just one day...

have a few long island iced teas & everything will look bright & shiny!  

 Can't remember the liquor laws in NYC but beware if you decide to go that route due to all the different booze in it.  Staying in SC I found out the hard way.  one drink wound up costing nearly $50.  Had to order a pony bottle of each liquor, at least they left the remainders on the table and just brought mixer 'free' rest of night.  All's well that ended well...I think


----------



## RAPstar

Carole, are you seeing any shows? I got to see Pippin and Matilda when I was there and loved both of them. There's one that should be playing off-Broadway there around the time you should be there called Fly by Night, at Playwrights Horizons. If you can get tickets, I highly recommend it. Such a powerful show with great music. Literally not a single dry eye in the house when they did it here. Hope you have a great trip!

13 days to go!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

It's been lovely here....temps in the 80's but rough weather is expected the next few days....I guess that's the price we pay..

I got the dreaded jury duty letter this week and have to report on the same day Carole starts her New York trip....hey Carole wanna trade places?


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> if only I were the tag fairy for just one day...
> 
> have a few long island iced teas & everything will look bright & shiny!
> 
> Can't remember the liquor laws in NYC but beware if you decide to go that route due to all the different booze in it.  Staying in SC I found out the hard way.  one drink wound up costing nearly $50.  Had to order a pony bottle of each liquor, at least they left the remainders on the table and just brought mixer 'free' rest of night.  All's well that ended well...I think



Sounds like a fun night was had all round!!!!!!!

Well, won`t be having too many cocktails this time around.....my mother is teetotal.........don`t know where I get it from  She`s funny though, whenever I`m up staying with her I always buy some wine.....when I go to pour a second glass she`s in front of me saying are you sure you don`t want tea instead   er....no thanks!!!! 

lol with the tag fairy 



RAPstar said:


> Carole, are you seeing any shows? I got to see Pippin and Matilda when I was there and loved both of them. There's one that should be playing off-Broadway there around the time you should be there called Fly by Night, at Playwrights Horizons. If you can get tickets, I highly recommend it. Such a powerful show with great music. Literally not a single dry eye in the house when they did it here. Hope you have a great trip!
> 
> 13 days to go!



Thanks Robbie........we are going to see Wicked again. I just loved it so much last year I have to see it again on Broadway. I booked our tickets earlier this year as I knew where I wanted to sit. We had great seats last year too so didn`t want to leave it to last minute and end up with nothing decent left

We also saw Newsies last year, that was good but wouldn`t see it again. If we have a spare night we might fancy Mamma Mia or Matilda......we`ll see how it goes. Will look out for your recommendation though too 



tink1957 said:


> I got the dreaded jury duty letter this week and have to report on the same day Carole starts her New York trip....hey Carole wanna trade places?



Well Vicki....you know I would if I could   I have never been called for jury service, hope it stays that way!!!! Maybe you won`t get chosen after all 



Sun is shining here again after 3 days of foggy rain again. 

Hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

I miss calvin & hobbes

 morning all


----------



## ky07

our new little family member


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> our new little family member



Cute.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Cute.


thanks he is a handful lol


----------



## damo

ky07 said:


> thanks he is a handful lol



I LOVE him!!!!!   He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## RAPstar

PUPPY!!! It's so cute! I just wanna cuddle it.


----------



## tink1957

Oh...he's so fluffy I could die...how precious.


----------



## goofyfigment

Puppy!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

All of the above.............that is one gorgeous puppy!!!

I want one.........I'm not allowed though......or so I'm told 

Does he/she have a name?


----------



## keishashadow

StLwhat a cutie!  is it a lab?


----------



## Lynne G

Awwww St L.  Love the little puppy.  

End of a nice Monday.  Hope all are safe and having a good night.


----------



## macraven

does yuof doggie have a kitty friend...





never mind me, i am just talkig in my sleep here...


----------



## Heluvsme

What a sweet baby!  Lab?  We love our doggie girls, don't know what we'd do without ours!


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> StLwhat a cutie!  is it a lab?


yes he is a lab and his parents were full blooded labs 
His mom is yellow and dad was black and I know it may sound sill but we named him Simba


----------



## macraven

_been so busy today.
 leaving for the airport at 3:30 am wednesday.

off to tour gettysburg with our cwrt.


i'll take my iPad with and hopefully will be able to read and see how everyone is doing.


having finished packing yet but that is normal for me._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> been so busy today. leaving for the airport at 3:30 am wednesday.  off to tour gettysburg with our cwrt.  i'll take my iPad with and hopefully will be able to read and see how everyone is doing.  having finished packing yet but that is normal for me.



Have fun.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _been so busy today.
> leaving for the airport at 3:30 am wednesday.
> 
> off to tour gettysburg with our cwrt.
> 
> 
> i'll take my iPad with and hopefully will be able to read and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 
> having finished packing yet but that is normal for me._



Safe travels coming out near us.  It has been raining and in the 40s today.  Rain to be the next two days, but to be nicer over the weekend.  Hope you have better weather.


STL, love the name for your beautiful boy.  We had 2 yellow labs for 12 years.  I still miss them.  A great dog breed.  Best of luck with Simba.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _been so busy today.
> leaving for the airport at 3:30 am wednesday.
> 
> off to tour gettysburg with our cwrt.
> 
> 
> i'll take my iPad with and hopefully will be able to read and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> 
> *having finished packing yet but that is normal for me*._


 
 don't know how u make that work for you.  I usually have ours done a day or so out & and still spend most of last day tossing junk in & out of it lol

 make sure to take some pics of Devil's Den area


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> don't know how u make that work for you.  I usually have ours done a day or so out & and still spend most of last day tossing junk in & out of it lol
> 
> make sure to take some pics of Devil's Den area



_we are leaving the house at 3:30 am and i am done packing.

well, anything i didn't pack i can always buy.


i have a lot of pics from Devil's Den from the trip we made there 8 years ago.


i packed my back pack with an umbrella and rain poncho.
the tour goes on no matter what the weather is........


Lynne G, from what i can pull up on the internet, rain on wednesday and early thursday morning.
hope it is only 2 days of rain for us.
our group does a study of battle strategy and i hope the fields won't get too muddy._


----------



## macraven

_i finally got to the point a bit ago that i could relax and dis for an hour.


after posting here, my internet went out...........

dang.


no matter what i did, my airport kept flashing orange.



after fiddling around i noticed the kitten and 18 month old cat were in a box under the computer desk.


they were playing with a cord.
the cord that leads to the modem.


plugged it back in and airport light became green.


years ago it was the kids, now it is the kitties that drive me mad............._


----------



## macraven

_so glad that our walmart is less than a mile from our home and that it is open 24 hours.


Mr Mac just came downstairs to show me someone has chewed thru his computer cord and his ear buds.


i knew deep down i would be going back out tonight to the store._


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> don't know how u make that work for you.  I usually have ours done a day or so out & and still spend most of last day tossing junk in & out of it lol
> 
> make sure to take some pics of Devil's Den area



I've been packed since the beginning of this month, if not the end of March, lol.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I've been packed since the beginning of this month, if not the end of March, lol.




All this order and organisation makes me feel quite inadequate 

We leave the day before we fly to the States for our overnight at the airport, usually leave just after lunch as it's a 2 hour drive.......I have been known to pack that morning 

I would have to keep rechecking through our suitcases if I packed any earlier............ and we have an awful lot of luggage for our stays!!


mac.......I know I've already told you......but have a great trip 


Have a physio appointment this morning........back/shoulder pain nearly gone thank goodness.......this woman is a marvel......worth every penny!!

Then pick up my new spoogles and may have to wander into Starbucks for a caramel frappucino  Then meeting a friend for a bit of a wander around the shops this afternoon.......There's an amazing bookshop where we're going......I could spend hours just milling about in there. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> I've been packed since the beginning of this month, if not the end of March, lol.





schumigirl said:


> All this order and organisation makes me feel quite inadequate   We leave the day before we fly to the States for our overnight at the airport, usually leave just after lunch as it's a 2 hour drive.......I have been known to pack that morning   I would have to keep rechecking through our suitcases if I packed any earlier............ and we have an awful lot of luggage for our stays!!  mac.......I know I've already told you......but have a great trip   Have a physio appointment this morning........back/shoulder pain nearly gone thank goodness.......this woman is a marvel......worth every penny!!  Then pick up my new spoogles and may have to wander into Starbucks for a caramel frappucino  Then meeting a friend for a bit of a wander around the shops this afternoon.......There's an amazing bookshop where we're going......I could spend hours just milling about in there.  Have a great day everyone



Wow, I feel bad for you guys and gals that have to plan and pack way before travel. We take it for granted that we just throw some stuff in our bag and drive to Universal, 2 hours later checking in. 

We have 3 days before we return to US. 


Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _so glad that our walmart is less than a mile from our home and that it is open 24 hours.
> 
> 
> Mr Mac just came downstairs to show me someone has chewed thru his computer cord and his ear buds.
> 
> 
> i knew deep down i would be going back out tonight to the store._



Darn chewer.  We used jalapeno pepper juice to stop our chewer.  When my vacuum had stopped working, I looked, how our chewer did not get electrocuted I don't know.  The juice also worked good on dry wall corners and table corners.  

Hope your travels are less eventful.  Have a safe flight in this rainy cool weather.  It rained hard several times overnight.  I seem to wake up when I hear it, it was loud, made me pull more covers up.      

Hump day Bluer and Keisha!


----------



## Bluer101

I forgot...


----------



## ky07

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels coming out near us.  It has been raining and in the 40s today.  Rain to be the next two days, but to be nicer over the weekend.  Hope you have better weather.  STL, love the name for your beautiful boy.  We had 2 yellow labs for 12 years.  I still miss them.  A great dog breed.  Best of luck with Simba.


Thanks and I did have a black lab once before and he was given away without my say so and broke my heart and now Simba reminds me so much of him


----------



## keishashadow

mac - toodle-loo! Heck, I have more recent pics of devil's den I'm looking for 'new' ghostly orbs.

carole - spoogle picture? I'm way overdue to go pick out a pair. last ones I forgot to get the lighter non-glass onesare rarely wear them, so heavy.



RAPstar said:


> I've been packed since the beginning of this month, if not the end of March, lol.



hehe I expect no less. thought of u this weekend as I switched our hotel around for end of May. It's those little tweaks that keep life interesting imo.




Bluer101 said:


> I forgot...



 not sure where you're digging these up but keep 'em coming!

DH's SUV has been in garage for over 2 weeks, jr has one car @ school so mine is in high demand. Today drove DH to work (hour+ RT) @ 6 am lugging sleeping GD. Need to take her to dance class (should kill a good 4 hours) this afternoon; then pick DH back up @ midnight. He asked if I wanted to stop for a few brews & chicken wings on the way homeum no! Many keurig pods will be meeting their maker today...the chock fulla candy easter baskets strewn around the house are starting to speak to me.


----------



## RAPstar

Janet, I've haven't changed much in the last few weeks. Just tweaking FP+ times, and then adding the Cinematic Spectacular meal for my Sunday at Universal. I'm quite proud of myself lol


----------



## RAPstar

Bluer101 said:


> Wow, I feel bad for you guys and gals that have to plan and pack way before travel. We take it for granted that we just throw some stuff in our bag and drive to Universal, 2 hours later checking in.
> 
> We have 3 days before we return to US.
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone.



I only packed so far in advance cause I mainly wear button up shirts to work, so I have a plethora of tshirts I can wash and go ahead and pack. That just leaves washing socks and such before I go and pack those


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Wow, I feel bad for you guys and gals that have to plan and pack way before travel. We take it for granted that we just throw some stuff in our bag and drive to Universal, 2 hours later checking in.



Oh heck don`t feel bad for us!!!!  I pack the day before.....no biggie....and as it`s Universal we stay at at.......no planning.......book hotel......book flights......book car rental........travel insurance and done 

We love travelling all over.....love flying, so the journey is an enjoyable part of our trip. Journey home is a different story  



keishashadow said:


> mac - toodle-loo! Heck, I have more recent pics of devil's den I'm looking for 'new' ghostly orbs.
> 
> carole - spoogle picture? I'm way overdue to go pick out a pair. last ones I forgot to get the lighter non-glass onesare rarely wear them, so heavy.
> 
> 
> DH's SUV has been in garage for over 2 weeks, jr has one car @ school so mine is in high demand. Today drove DH to work (hour+ RT) @ 6 am lugging sleeping GD. Need to take her to dance class (should kill a good 4 hours) this afternoon; then pick DH back up @ midnight. He asked if I wanted to stop for a few brews & chicken wings on the way homeum no! Many keurig pods will be meeting their maker today...the chock fulla candy easter baskets strewn around the house are starting to speak to me.



I have to google this devil`s den .....ghostly orbs???? Like the sound of that!!!

Got no pics of the new spoogs.....they`re fairly small, with a plum/burgundy color on the arms....or is it legs you call the bits that sit around your ears??? Couldn`t get purple or I would have ended up looking like Dame Edna Everidge 

4 hours at a dance class?? She`s not at Abby Lee Miller`s is she  Don`t know I could have turned down a beer and wings.......but when you`re tired the soft pillows win every time


----------



## macraven

Tanx for letting me know it is Wednesday, other than having this trip today, I wouldn't know it was mid week....

Gettysburg is cold and very wet,
Weather for ducks today.
Rain should let up Thursday morning...

I nrd a nap since I did not fall asleep until two hours before we left for Milwaukee today.
y





keishashadow said:


> mac - toodle-loo! Heck, I have more recent pics of devil's den I'm looking for 'new' ghostly orbs.
> 
> carole - spoogle picture? I'm way overdue to go pick out a pair. last ones I forgot to get the lighter non-glass onesare rarely wear them, so heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe I expect no less. thought of u this weekend as I switched our hotel around for end of May. It's those little tweaks that keep life interesting imo.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> not sure where you're digging these up but keep 'em coming!
> 
> 
> DH's SUV has been in garage for over 2 weeks, jr has one car @ school so mine is in high demand. Today drove DH to work (hour+ RT) @ 6 am lugging sleeping GD. Need to take her to dance class (should kill a good 4 hours) this afternoon; then pick DH back up @ midnight. He asked if I wanted to stop for a few brews & chicken wings on the way homeum no! Many keurig pods will be meeting their maker today...the chock fulla candy easter baskets strewn around the house are starting to speak to me.


----------



## macraven

I hate my ipad........just saying


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I hate my ipad........just saying



lol........really??????

I love mine 

Hope the rain does clear up tomorrow for you


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, 
Glad to hear you made it to the battlefield land.  It's been rain nonstop here, but should be done by tomorrow afternoon.  Stay warm!  Oh, and I can't type on my ipad either.

Bluer, thanks for the picture. Can't believe you'll be on the road again!

Shumi, glad to hear you have your new glasses and enjoyed your day.  I am with Mac, I may need a boat to go home.  It's raining so hard right now.  


Just made open table ressies for Finns and Mythos during our late August stay.  I like using it, used an open table ressie for Christmas dinner at Margaritaville and we were taken within 10 minutes, with lots of glaring eyes from people alll around us.  I can't believe there was still walk ups that night.

Hope all had or are having no rain day.  Those in the flood and tornado areas, stay safe.  Prayers to those that lost loved ones and homes.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!

Its been forever since I have been able to pop on!  So much has happened....3 Disney trips since December, getting a new bathroom, and Christopher turned 1!






Mac - We were at Gettysburg just last weekend!  We stayed at the Aspire (LivingSocial deal) and it was ok.  Mr. Fish and I also did a Segway tour (Groupon) and it was awesome.  My Dad is a Civil War "buff" I guess you can say and he loved showing my husband the sites and famous areas.  Devil's Den is always one of our faves 

Hope everyone is enjoying this soggy day (at least if you are in the Northeast)!


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> I only packed so far in advance cause I mainly wear button up shirts to work, so I have a plethora of tshirts I can wash and go ahead and pack. That just leaves washing socks and such before I go and pack those


 
 what!  no crocs? can't leave home without them



schumigirl said:


> Oh heck don`t feel bad for us!!!! I pack the day before.....no biggie....and as it`s Universal we stay at at.......no planning.......book hotel......book flights......book car rental........travel insurance and done
> 
> We love travelling all over.....love flying, so the journey is an enjoyable part of our trip. Journey home is a different story
> 
> 
> 
> I have to google this devil`s den .....ghostly orbs???? Like the sound of that!!!
> 
> Got no pics of the new spoogs.....they`re fairly small, with a plum/burgundy color on the arms....or is it legs you call the bits that sit around your ears??? Couldn`t get purple or I would have ended up looking like Dame Edna Everidge
> 
> 4 hours at a dance class?? *She`s not at Abby Lee Miller`s* is she  Don`t know I could have turned down a beer and wings.......but when you`re tired the soft pillows win every time


 
 would you believe as the crow flies her school is a few miles across the river from my house. what a classless bunch of broads...the moms & abby that is...feel bad for the kiddos.  The 4 hour estimate included  but actually took longer.  Was compelled to stop for a toy on way home, then I was treated to Chinese buffet by her parents, turned out to be a nice day.

 I've never met a person who visited Devil's Den/Round Top areas and didn't feel 'something' wasn't quite right.  Truly a momentous bloody battle that was waged in that immediate area in part due to the topography.   It's commonplace to experience interesting camera issues in that area. Mac is a very good source of information on all things Civil War related if you're interested in the gory details.

 Lynne nom - mythos!  we made reservations for Margaritaville this January.  arrived and found the place packed.  they had gone with 'open seating' a half hour earlier.  Wasn't fun to have to situate ourselves like vultures playing table roulette with a hungry toddler in tow.  Bonus points:  Open Table sent me an email inquiring why I didn't keep my reservation.  they seemed surprised when I explained it wasn't my fault and even awarded me some extra points.  Not sure it our experience was a fluke or not.


----------



## Cielei

A puppy and a baby! This thread has turned super cute in the last few days, and I really needed a dose of cute to help me smile! 

Since it looks like so many are traveling or traveling soon, hope y'all have great and safe trips!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> what!  no crocs? can't leave home without them



I invested in a nice pair of Teva sandals, so no. No more Crocs, lol.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> would you believe as the crow flies her school is a few miles across the river from my house. what a classless bunch of broads...the moms & abby that is...feel bad for the kiddos.  The 4 hour estimate included  but actually took longer.  Was compelled to stop for a toy on way home, then I was treated to Chinese buffet by her parents, turned out to be a nice day.
> 
> I've never met a person who visited Devil's Den/Round Top areas and didn't feel 'something' wasn't quite right.  Truly a momentous bloody battle that was waged in that immediate area in part due to the topography.   It's commonplace to experience interesting camera issues in that area. Mac is a very good source of information on all things Civil War related if you're interested in the gory details.



Lol.......yep those dance moms and Abby are a real bunch of wackadoos......one of my friends got me on to watching it.......but couldn't watch anymore.......those mothers should be ashamed of themselves the way they let those kids be treated!

I love spooky ghost stories  I have had one ghostly experience, years ago 
It happened.....will have to tell you in person though.....it's a long story. So now we have to meet up one day 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Its been forever since I have been able to pop on!  So much has happened....3 Disney trips since December, getting a new bathroom, and Christopher turned 1!





Awwwwww Christopher is just beautiful, what a little stunner he really is......so cute...........he'll be so much fun to be around. Can't believe he's now 1............time really does fly 


Wet and windy here today. Just been out to get my friend some stuff for her birthday on Saturday but home now and staying in rest of today.

Will do some baking


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, little Christopher.  One already!  Such a cute little fish.

7 inches of rain yesterday, so roads are still closed this morning, and it's really humid right now.  More rain and showers today, so I guess our total rain may go up an inch or so.  Wet today, but feels more like spring.

Keisha, sorry to hear about your Margaritaville wait.  Their food is decent and we like the atmosphere.  May go to it this summer, but there's other places we want to try.  Both restaurants we never ate at.  We're also going to do the character breakfast at Cafe La Bamba.   My kids are beyond character needs now, but they are looking forward to the ones at La Bamba.  

Robbie, so close now.  I can't wear Crocs, so I like Tevas and plain old flip flops.  

Schumi, I hope your day is restful!


----------



## Heluvsme

So the front of my yahoo page this morning said Orlando got 5 inches of rain in 1 hour yesterday!  Yikes!!  Of course there's always a rain shower, occasionally something a little stronger, and one year even Hurricane Andrew while we were visiting.... Usually we just ride it out and take advantage of the empty parks when we can, but doesn't it seem like an especially wet spring for Florida? Maybe I'm wrong.  

Last week I mentioned i had a new driver-- my almost 17 year old daughter. My DH and I gave her our 5 year old Ford Focus....a little car with good gas mileage, great first car....well a couple days ago she was side swiped in her school parking lot, by some punk who won't even come forward. So infuriating!  Adds to my already existing anxiety!

37 days til our Orlando vacation!  Can NOT wait!

Hope you all are doing well....and that sweet baby Christopher a few posts up .... Sweetie pie!!!


----------



## Mikkimús

KStarfish82 Oww he is adorable little man 

Heluvsme Im sorry about your daughters car, people´s rudeness can be unbelievable 

I just found out that I am most likely allergic to milk. 
Well that will make eating normal food (not even get me started on eating on vacation) harder for little miss special food needs here


----------



## keishashadow

Happy May Day -  Comrade Homies!time to dance around the pole...no, not 'that' pole

 carole I like a good ghostie talesomeday i'll catch u @ Universal.



RAPstar said:


> I invested in a nice pair of Teva sandals, so no. No more Crocs, lol.



 i'll hold down the fort.  tried tevas but they rub top of my feet and ankles for some reason.

 lynne let me know how u like that character meal.

 how'd I miss the pic of BD boy, cute little bruiser! 

 ouch to the sideswipe of the car, at least no injuries, unless it's turned into insurance = tough on jr drivers.

 That has to be difficult to have several food restrictions.  ice cream no longer agrees with me, potato chips are still a-ok

 spending day thus far jumping thru hoops looking for elusive summer session that would have 2 classes jr needs to hopefully graduate in 4 years.  wish me luck lol.  most kids in these parts have to at least go another semester if not a year since the in-demand classes are so sparse.  imo, if ur going to go longer it should be for a graduate degree...what do I know...I just write the checks.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> 7 inches of rain yesterday, so roads are still closed this morning, and it's really humid right now.  More rain and showers today, so I guess our total rain may go up an inch or so.  Wet today, but feels more like spring.
> 
> Schumi, I hope your day is restful!



It`s nice when you can feel that change in the weather...for the better.....rain is better than snow....rain we can cope with 

Had a lovely day thanks 



Heluvsme said:


> Last week I mentioned i had a new driver-- my almost 17 year old daughter. My DH and I gave her our 5 year old Ford Focus....a little car with good gas mileage, great first car....well a couple days ago she was side swiped in her school parking lot, by some punk who won't even come forward. So infuriating!  Adds to my already existing anxiety!



Oh that is so annoying!!! Hope it didn`t affect her too much. Cowards!



			
				Mikkimús;51326943 said:
			
		

> I just found out that I am most likely allergic to milk.
> Well that will make eating normal food (not even get me started on eating on vacation) harder for little miss special food needs here



Miss Mikki.......you may find it easier in the States for your allergies than you think. We have friends who stayed in Orlando/Universal 2 years past December, and one of their kids has a few special needs but also has dairy and shellfish allergies. They found it very accommodating and every restaurant they went into they explained and it was no problem for them. They live in Switzerland now and don`t find it as easy there as they did in the States.....hope you don`t feel too bad about having these allergies  



keishashadow said:


> carole I like a good ghostie talesomeday i'll catch u @ Universal.
> 
> spending day thus far jumping thru hoops looking for elusive summer session that would have 2 classes jr needs to hopefully graduate in 4 years.  wish me luck lol.  most kids in these parts have to at least go another semester if not a year since the in-demand classes are so sparse.  imo, if ur going to go longer it should be for a graduate degree...what do I know...I just write the checks.



Yep....hopefully sooner rather than later for a meet up 

lol at writing the cheques.........we seem to be writing a lot of them recently for DS. He`s just about to finish end of this month, his 2nd year of his 5 year degree at University and just got a list of books and stuff he needs next year......that`s a lot of stuff!!! But hey they`re worth it, hope you get the lad sorted out with something Janet.......



My kitchen looks like a bakery!! Spent most of the day baking.....very relaxing way to spend a wet, cold and miserable day 

4 pound cakes, butter shortbread, cherry scones, and 3 pavlovas (my favourite)  Giving 2 pavlovas away to my friend who can`t make meringue to save her life, but loves them...... and freeze the baking for when I`m away. May have the other pavlova tomorrow night 

Kitchen smells amazing still. Just finished cleaning it all......not fond of that bit at all. 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## schumigirl

Shout out to Metro 

4Rivers Smokehouse????? Winter Park? Have you been here?

Can`t remember if we spoke about it before, but friends just recommended it, said we would love it........they know us so well


----------



## goofyfigment

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Shout out to Metro
> 
> 4Rivers Smokehouse????? Winter Park? Have you been here?
> 
> Can`t remember if we spoke about it before, but friends just recommended it, said we would love it........they know us so well



4 rivers is awesome!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, pound cake is one of my favorites.  That and a nice cup of tea I can call breakfast. 

I am so ready for Friday.  It's been a long week so far. 

I think I see the sun though.  Wahoo!  Hopefully we'll have a nice week-end.  Spring soccer and school fair this week-end, so we'll be busy.

Keisha, I'll post how the breakfast went.  I hope it's good.  My DD is not a breakfast eater, but the price did not seem too bad, even though it does not get an AP discount.   I'll be paying college bills before I know it.  We keep telling our kids Penn State or other state school.  I can't believe the cost of education nowadays.

Heluvsme, sorry to hear about jr's sideswiped car.  Glad all is ok.  Yep, someone did that to my car, when it was a year old, at work.  No one has fessed up to it for years now.  I also have a baseball dent in the hood that happened when the car was less than a week old.  Parked as far away from the field as I thought I would be ok, but no, who's car did they hit? Mine.  My car must be a magnet for dents.


----------



## marciemi

Off to Orlando tomorrow for the househunting trip (and of course to go to Disney!).  Anyone need anything?  Going to get a pic of us with Mickey to announce the move on FB!


----------



## Bluer101

One more day then Nelly!


----------



## macraven

Reading when I can.
Civil war tour ends around 9:30 or so in the evenings.

Hotel internet suxs

I feel naked withi
Out my purple...


----------



## RAPstar

I'm a happy fat man. One of my favorite restaurants just started delivering so I ordered them for dinner. Ugh, so good! They have the best chicken enchiladas, more so for the tomatillo sauce they put on top. I also go tortilla soup, and apple cobbler, another thing they have that is out of this world. I'm gonna go back to work and hope I don't conk out lol


----------



## macraven

I thing onr of my eye ,s is crossed now
Hard to ty0 now

Will try lyster


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> 4 rivers is awesome!!!!



Glad to hear it.......going to have to add it to my places to go in September......thanks for the vote of confidence  




Lynne G said:


> Oh Schumi, pound cake is one of my favorites.  That and a nice cup of tea I can call breakfast.
> 
> I am so ready for Friday.  It's been a long week so far.
> 
> I think I see the sun though.  Wahoo!  Hopefully we'll have a nice week-end.  Spring soccer and school fair this week-end, so we'll be busy..



Lol......I love it too.......one of them won't make the freezer........I had 2 slices with a cup of tea last night....couldn't resist. Now I'm having breakfast soon and was planning on toast with marmalade.......but since you suggested it for breakfast........well............

Have a nice weekend with your soccer and fair......hope the weather stays nice for you 



RAPstar said:


> I'm a happy fat man. One of my favorite restaurants just started delivering so I ordered them for dinner. Ugh, so good! They have the best chicken enchiladas, more so for the tomatillo sauce they put on top. I also go tortilla soup, and apple cobbler, another thing they have that is out of this world. I'm gonna go back to work and hope I don't conk out lol



Lol......you made me laugh with that!! Can't quite get my head around tortilla soup though.......but I don't really like Mexican style food in general so maybe I wouldn't get it. I do like nachos, but not with chilli beef, and I love chilli Doritos.........does that count as Mexican 



macraven said:


> I thing onr of my eye ,s is crossed now
> Hard to ty0 now
> 
> Will try lyster



Hope you got some sleep 



Shopping and hairdresser today for highlights and a little bit of a cut......I like the length it is now......can pin it up, have a pony tail or usually just straighten it for every day wear.

DH is home......landed in at 5 am..........has asked for lasagne for dinner tonight and a big glass of red wine.........of course 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Indeed! happy Friday, it's been a long week. maybe if I had baked pound cake it would've been better lol.  luv a big hunk of steak, can't say the same for Mexican food.



marciemi said:


> Off to Orlando tomorrow for the househunting trip (and of course to go to Disney!). Anyone need anything? Going to get a pic of us with Mickey to announce the move on FB!



woohoo



Bluer101 said:


> One more day then Nelly!



lucky duck! hope u snag a good spot for the concert.



macraven said:


> Reading when I can.
> Civil war tour ends around 9:30 or so in the evenings.
> 
> Hotel internet suxs
> 
> I feel naked withi
> Out my purple...



did I hear a cry for purple?


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


>



Nice one 



keishashadow said:


> Indeed! happy Friday, it's been a long week. maybe if I had baked pound cake it would've been better lol.  luv a big hunk of steak, can't say the same for Mexican food.
> did I hear a cry for purple?



Pound cake is finished  well there are 3 in the freezer, or they may have been gone too..lol...........I love a good steak too 

And I adore everything purple.......Prince not so much  except Raspberry Beret......kinda like that one.



Well out the hairdresser now and I'm a bit blonder than usual.......and I love it    Now I want to get dressed up and go out somewhere.......but DH is just home so doesn't feel like going out.......so staying in it is then 

Beautiful day here


----------



## RAPstar

Carole, tortilla soup is basically chicken soup with some veggies. The recipe varies where you get it, some places use different types of beans, some places put corn in it. Panera Bread used to have a really good creamy tortilla soup. It almost always has crispy tortilla strips in it, hence the name. Not usually spicy, but some places it can be (the one last night had pico de gallo in it, so it had a little kick).


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Carole, tortilla soup is basically chicken soup with some veggies. The recipe varies where you get it, some places use different types of beans, some places put corn in it. Panera Bread used to have a really good creamy tortilla soup. It almost always has crispy tortilla strips in it, hence the name. Not usually spicy, but some places it can be (the one last night had pico de gallo in it, so it had a little kick).



Not selling it Robbie 

I'm not a fan of any kind of soup anyway, but add the beans and the corn 

Now spicy food of any kind.....I love!!! The hotter the better........... Except Chilli.........looks like mooshy brown soup 

But Jalapeños.........I add to everything!! My day is not complete without jalapeños.........and onions


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Happy Friday to all 

Carole...I'm with you I love hot and spicy food and it's a good thing there are no places that deliver here in the sticks or I would weigh a ton.

I booked  Pop today for our  Sept trip with an upgrade to std dining from free quick service... we decided to save on the resort so we could treat ourselves to Vicki & Al's for the first time  too bad it's not on the dining plan.  

I also called and had the AP rate applied for RPR this week...now if I get a good ding rate from SW we will be all set...oops I forgot that they haven't approved my vacation yet at work

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## macraven




----------



## knewton64

Love this thread -




Have Tony Chachere's and or jalapenos with literally ALL my foods.


*ANYWHO* -
hope this is applicable since this IS a Uviv Studious thread.

Q- Going to Universal Studios (Hollywood) for the very first time...January 1st for one day (Doing the VIP Tour).


What's it like at the park??
What movies do you suggest I watch (to get caught up so I can understand better what i am seeing).

What kind of food /drink??


Ok....goofy ? time - Who has seen Dispicable ME? Cool movie to see??
WHo has ridden some of the WWOHP attraction rides?? Whats it like??

Who has ridden Hogwarts Express??


Dontcha luv my ?'s


Allllllrriiigghhhtttteeeee - enuf for now.


only about 230 more days & I will be at Disneyland, Catalina island & Universal Studios






THANKS!!
(SUBBIN') - luv this thread -




T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Happy Friday to all
> 
> Carole...I'm with you I love hot and spicy food and it's a good thing there are no places that deliver here in the sticks or I would weigh a ton.
> 
> I booked  Pop today for our  Sept trip with an upgrade to std dining from free quick service... we decided to save on the resort so we could treat ourselves to Vicki & Al's for the first time  too bad it's not on the dining plan.
> 
> I also called and had the AP rate applied for RPR this week...now if I get a good ding rate from SW we will be all set...oops I forgot that they haven't approved my vacation yet at work
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



Lol......no you wouldn't.......you would order in moderation.....like I would  We are having Indian takeout tonight......all this talk of hot and spicy.......

Wow......you're really getting organised for September.........I'm sure your work will be fine.......

You have a great weekend too 



macraven said:


>







Had a lazy morning today........supervised the two of them doing a bit of gardening.......well DS mowed the grass and DH pruned some of the fruit trees.......

Beautiful day again here today so will put off ironing till tomorrow and going to head out for a walk on the beach.

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived at PBH. Had some breakfast waiting for the rain to let up.


----------



## Lynne G

knewton64 said:


> Love this thread -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have Tony Chachere's and or jalapenos with literally ALL my foods.
> 
> 
> *ANYWHO* -
> hope this is applicable since this IS a Uviv Studious thread.
> 
> Q- Going to Universal Studios (Hollywood) for the very first time...January 1st for one day (Doing the VIP Tour).
> 
> 
> What's it like at the park??
> What movies do you suggest I watch (to get caught up so I can understand better what i am seeing).
> 
> What kind of food /drink??
> 
> 
> Ok....goofy ? time - Who has seen Dispicable ME? Cool movie to see??
> WHo has ridden some of the WWOHP attraction rides?? Whats it like??
> 
> Who has ridden Hogwarts Express??
> 
> 
> Dontcha luv my ?'s
> 
> 
> Allllllrriiigghhhtttteeeee - enuf for now.
> 
> 
> only about 230 more days & I will be at Disneyland, Catalina island & Universal Studios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!
> (SUBBIN') - luv this thread -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> CHEERS



We went to universal studios Hollywood last year.  One day in the park, at the end of August.  We did not have the express pass and still saw everything.  It is not a huge park.  Get there at rope drop and do the lower level first.  Transformers sometimes stops and you never know when it will restart.  Mummy is down there too, as well as Jurasic.  The water world show in the upper part was very fun to watch.  Also, do not miss the tram ride, we enjoyed that a lot too. Neither D Me nor Potter was open when we went.  So you'll get to see more than us.  We enjoyed our day there, and had stayed at the Sheraton that we could walk to the park from.  It was nice. We also went to Hollywood as it was about a 15 minute drive from Universal.  We parked in the huge parking garage near the Disney soda shop, and from the top deck, you could see the Hollywood sign.  Have fun.  We did a San Diego, Hollywood, Disneyland trip.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well 
Only 43 more sleeps until we are in orlando and have to find someone to watch little Simba while we are gone


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> We arrived at PBH. Had some breakfast waiting for the rain to let up.



Hope it clears up......but you'll still have a great time regardless I'm sure 



ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing well
> Only 43 more sleeps until we are in orlando and have to find someone to watch little Simba while we are gone



Gosh your trip has come round so quick........wish I could look after Simba for you


----------



## Bluer101

We went to IOA and had lunch at Mythos. Back at PBH chilling until US tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 said:


> We went to IOA and had lunch at Mythos. Back at PBH chilling until US tonight.



Nice.  Hope the rain holds off for the rest of your stay.  Was Mythos good?  We are going to try it later this summer.


I wish I could watch Simba too.  


Mac, hope your day was dry. It has been beautiful here.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....I thought you had gone to Mythos last time??

I must have been thinking of someone else.......I'm easily confused at times 

We really like Mythos.....I think we went 3 times last September and every meal was perfect. Great food and great service at great prices.......can't ask for much more 

When is your trip this year Lynne?



I'm wishing I was going to be at RPR for American Mother's Day.......the buffet lunch sounds just lovely.......I would really enjoy that I think. Not too expensive either 

Nearly bedtime here in the UK for me........had a very late night last night so making up for it tonight I think.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Schumi, we are going at the end of August.  4 nights in USO and 10 nights in WDW. Still over 100 days!  Hope you have a nice night.  We were talking about going to Mythos a few pages back, but this will be the first time we have actually eaten there.  We are looking forward to it and thanks for the feedback.  

Hope all are enjoying this weekend!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Just found out today ...my vacation was approved  It was the quickest response I ever had from management... only 3 days.

Absolutely love Mythos, we try to dine there every trip
..still miss the blueberry-pistachio crusted pork...yum.

Carole...a walk on the beach sounds lovely...wish I lived close enough to come with you.

St Lawrence you can drop Simba off at my place on your way...he would be spoiled rotten here.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Nice.  Hope the rain holds off for the rest of your stay.  Was Mythos good?  We are going to try it later this summer.  I wish I could watch Simba too.  Mac, hope your day was dry. It has been beautiful here.



Always good. 


Just returned from the Nelly concert, what a great show. We were right in front right side. Our ears are ringing now. We were very wet due to rain. We had our ponchos but still got wet. Back at PBH and had a hot shower getting ready to call it a night. 

Did not spot Jodie or Mike. 

Talk later everyone.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Nice.  Hope the rain holds off for the rest of your stay.  Was Mythos good?  We are going to try it later this summer.
> 
> 
> I wish I could watch Simba too.
> 
> 
> Mac, hope your day was dry. It has been beautiful here.



Had some heavy rain this afternoon.
Did the walking router Pickett lead and have muddy jeans.


But worth it...

Will be home tomorrow night


----------



## ky07

tink1957 said:


> Hi   Just found out today ...my vacation was approved  It was the quickest response I ever had from management... only 3 days.  Absolutely love Mythos, we try to dine there every trip ..still miss the blueberry-pistachio crusted pork...yum.  Carole...a walk on the beach sounds lovely...wish I lived close enough to come with you.  St Lawrence you can drop Simba off at my place on your way...he would be spoiled rotten here.


 He is already spoiled rotten and poor little guy heard the vacuum cleaner for the first time today and was terrified and still keeps trying to hide behind the recliner


----------



## kittengal13

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## macraven

Let's have sunshine and no rain for all the homies today......


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hi Schumi, we are going at the end of August.  4 nights in USO and 10 nights in WDW. Still over 100 days!  Hope you have a nice night.  We were talking about going to Mythos a few pages back, but this will be the first time we have actually eaten there.  We are looking forward to it and thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying this weekend!



It'll be here before you know it..........I'm not "allowed" to countdown till we're below 100 apparently  but I need to count to know!! 
I'm sure you'll love Mythos 



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just found out today ...my vacation was approved  It was the quickest response I ever had from management... only 3 days.
> 
> Absolutely love Mythos, we try to dine there every trip
> ..still miss the blueberry-pistachio crusted pork...yum.
> 
> Carole...a walk on the beach sounds lovely...wish I lived close enough to come with you.
> 
> St Lawrence you can drop Simba off at my place on your way...he would be spoiled rotten here.



Yay........approval is always good 

Walk on beach was lovely...ish........it got quite cool so we turned back, but nice to get bit of fresh air. Went home and ironed.......very exciting.


My friend is bringing loads of laundry around today.....her washer gave up the ghost this morning......happy to help.......won't volunteer to do her ironing....there's 5 of them


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning, sun is out and going to breakfast then parks. Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Heluvsme

Beautiful sunny day here in Kentucky!

Heading to church then taking our dd out to Nada, a yummy Mexican food restaurant for an early birthday lunch.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just found out today ...my vacation was approved It was the quickest response I ever had from management... only 3 days.
> 
> Absolutely love Mythos, we try to dine there every trip
> ..still miss the blueberry-pistachio crusted pork...yum.
> 
> .


 
 congrats & yes, I miss it too wah wah wah wah, now I have to stuff myself with risotto of the day to ease my pain lol



Bluer101 said:


> Always good.
> 
> 
> Just returned from the Nelly concert, what a great show. We were right in front right side. Our ears are ringing now. We were very wet due to rain. We had our ponchos but still got wet. Back at PBH and had a hot shower getting ready to call it a night.
> 
> Did not spot Jodie or Mike.
> 
> Talk later everyone.


 
 she told me on FB she looked but couldn't find you guys



macraven said:


> Had some heavy rain this afternoon.
> Did the walking router Pickett lead and have muddy jeans.
> 
> 
> But worth it...
> 
> Will be home tomorrow night


 
 mac's charge over the hill in the mud....whattatrouper!


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Hope everyone is good and we are in for some nice and warm weather here


----------



## Bluer101

Well, made it home at 6 and washed the wife's car due to all the love bugs on the way home. Eating dinner out then go home and watch some tv. It was a perfect weekend in Universal as always. Next trip, 3 weeks, yippee.


----------



## RAPstar

Had a fun Sunday. Did laundry, went to a Kentucky themed party at a friend of a friend's, had my very first "real" mint julep (I've only had the non-alcoholic version in New Orleans Square at Disneyland). Then went and saw Spider-Man 2 and loved it! Now just home relaxing and aboot to watch my Sunday show!


----------



## Heluvsme

That does sound like a fun Sunday!

I need to order a replacement contact lens today. For the first time in nearly 30 years of wearing contacts, I actually lost one yesterday. A first for me! My vision is so bad, I am always super careful with them, but yesterday my allergies were so bad even my med I take for them wasn't helping. I guess my eyes were so irritated, I had one pop out and even though I had about 10 people helping me, we couldn't find it. Bummer.  I'm wearing my glasses, which I really like, but they just don't get my vision super crisp like my gas perm contacts do. 

Enough belly aching!  I am on my tablet constantly reading the Dis. We are down to about 30 days before we leave and my excitement is through the roof. At age (almost) 45 I feel like a kid every time I plan a trip!!!

Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

love bugs have a good old time while everybody tries to dodge them lol.  Will never forget our 1st trip running into a swarm of them when waiting for a bus @ WDW.  Same day came back from MNSSHP early in the morning and found another swarm on wall of our room...of 'palmetto bugs' or as we call them in the north:   brown cockroaches.   

 I have one of those lovely spring colds, pretty much lost my voice yesterday...family seems suspiciously happy

 Heluvsme - I didn't know they made that type of contact any longer. 

 Any fans of 24?  Jack's back tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....save the voice and make up for it when it comes back and let em hear ya sing.......That`s how I make mine regret anything they say in error .....unless of course you`re a grand ol singer of course!!!

Not a fan of Jack......never got into 24 first time around so not sure if I`m going to TiVo it......looks exhausting!!!



Had a dull Bank Holiday today.......went and got my legs and eyebrows waxed today......ouch.....for some reason it hurt a lot!!!! Same lady who always does it.......must have been me!

Then did some laundry....got it all dried outside, ironed and put by.....that was it....my whole day. Watched some of the latest trial in Florida. Wow!!!! Awful.

Hope everyone is having a good Monday


----------



## Bluer101

Heluvsme said:


> That does sound like a fun Sunday!  I need to order a replacement contact lens today. For the first time in nearly 30 years of wearing contacts, I actually lost one yesterday. A first for me! My vision is so bad, I am always super careful with them, but yesterday my allergies were so bad even my med I take for them wasn't helping. I guess my eyes were so irritated, I had one pop out and even though I had about 10 people helping me, we couldn't find it. Bummer.  I'm wearing my glasses, which I really like, but they just don't get my vision super crisp like my gas perm contacts do.  Enough belly aching!  I am on my tablet constantly reading the Dis. We are down to about 30 days before we leave and my excitement is through the roof. At age (almost) 45 I feel like a kid every time I plan a trip!!!  Have a good Monday everyone!



We always get that kid feeling every time too. 





keishashadow said:


> love bugs have a good old time while everybody tries to dodge them lol.  Will never forget our 1st trip running into a swarm of them when waiting for a bus @ WDW.  Same day came back from MNSSHP early in the morning and found another swarm on wall of our room...of 'palmetto bugs' or as we call them in the north:   brown cockroaches.  I have one of those lovely spring colds, pretty much lost my voice yesterday...family seems suspiciously happy  Heluvsme - I didn't know they made that type of contact any longer.  Any fans of 24?  Jack's back tonight



Did your order that toy or are you waiting? I have to say PBH was great this weekend. As many know we love RPR and have logged so many stays we can't keep track. We will be staying between the 2 resorts from now on. We liked it so much that we booked a July trip there. 





schumigirl said:


> Janet.....save the voice and make up for it when it comes back and let em hear ya sing.......That`s how I make mine regret anything they say in error .....unless of course you`re a grand ol singer of course!!!  Not a fan of Jack......never got into 24 first time around so not sure if I`m going to TiVo it......looks exhausting!!!  Had a dull Bank Holiday today.......went and got my legs and eyebrows waxed today......ouch.....for some reason it hurt a lot!!!! Same lady who always does it.......must have been me!  Then did some laundry....got it all dried outside, ironed and put by.....that was it....my whole day. Watched some of the latest trial in Florida. Wow!!!! Awful.  Hope everyone is having a good Monday




Not a fan if 24 either.


----------



## Bluer101

Janet, forgot to ask, when are you going this month?


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Janet, forgot to ask, when are you going this month?



 i cancelled our RPR res since our waitlist came thru for AKV i.e. 'free' lol.  we will be heading up to hopefully enjoy gringotts and pick up the toy (thanks again) on Thursday, 5/29 after we do the sunrise safarai @ AK.

 carole - I have no singing voice  lol  ow to the waxing


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> i cancelled our RPR res since our waitlist came thru for AKV i.e. 'free' lol.  we will be heading up to hopefully enjoy gringotts and pick up the toy (thanks again) on Thursday, 5/29 after we do the sunrise safarai @ AK.  carole - I have no singing voice  lol  ow to the waxing



We will be there 31-1 for the concert. Just going to miss you.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> We will be there 31-1 for the concert. Just going to miss you.



 we'll see u in October for sure!  do u have ur dates yet?  we're switching things up & doing HHN on Sunday 10/5 in addition to 10/10.

 did u walk past the new area?  if so, did it look as though they might be ready to give it ago on Gringotts?


----------



## macraven

_got home after 9 last night.

did lose a lot of time looking for car in the MKE parking lot.

i could have sworn we parked on level 3 but Mr Mac said we were on level 5.

walked throughout level 5 of the parking lot, then took the elevator to level 4.

found car on level 3.........



spent most of today grocery shopping and with paternal unit.

need to start dinner soon.



it is always nice to come back home after vacation._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> we'll see u in October for sure!  do u have ur dates yet?  we're switching things up & doing HHN on Sunday 10/5 in addition to 10/10.
> 
> did u walk past the new area?  if so, did it look as though they might be ready to give it ago on Gringotts?



Dates are 9-13. You guys are doing a cruise in between right?  

DA looks really good but still have a ways to go. I hope also to get a soft at the end of the month. If not will see it in July. 

Looking forward to HHN, one of our best trips so far.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _got home after 9 last night.
> 
> did lose a lot of time looking for car in the MKE parking lot.
> 
> i could have sworn we parked on level 3 but Mr Mac said we were on level 5.
> 
> walked throughout level 5 of the parking lot, then took the elevator to level 4.
> 
> found car on level 3.........
> 
> 
> 
> spent most of today grocery shopping and with paternal unit.
> 
> need to start dinner soon.
> 
> 
> 
> it is always nice to come back home after vacation._




Home at last. Check your email at sometime.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Not a fan if 24 either.



I knew there had to be someone else.......I`m the only person I know that isn`t a fan 



macraven said:


> _got home after 9 last night.
> 
> did lose a lot of time looking for car in the MKE parking lot.
> 
> i could have sworn we parked on level 3 but Mr Mac said we were on level 5.
> 
> walked throughout level 5 of the parking lot, then took the elevator to level 4.
> 
> found car on level 3.........
> 
> 
> 
> spent most of today grocery shopping and with paternal unit.
> 
> need to start dinner soon.
> 
> 
> 
> it is always nice to come back home after vacation._



Nice to have you back 

I don`t think there can be many couples who haven`t had that conversation about where the car has been left.........


So tired today. Had one of those nights where I just couldn`t sleep.....the more I tried to sleep....the more awake I felt.

Going to be grumpy today  Apparently I have a very low tolerance of stupidity.......so will avoid anyone outside of family today........Like most folk I have less patience when tired. May have a nap.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Dates are 9-13. *You guys are doing a cruise in between right?
> *
> DA looks really good but still have a ways to go. I hope also to get a soft at the end of the month. If not will see it in July.
> 
> Looking forward to HHN, one of our best trips so far.



 yep looking forward to laying my carcass on the beach

 welcome home mac

 carole I'm with you, taped 24 & watched the hockey game falling asleep before the end...this cold is knocking me back and I was the quite the bear upon having to wake @ 5 am to watch GD.  set up stakes on the couch and marveling at the floor covered in toys already.

 have a good one all


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I knew there had to be someone else.......I`m the only person I know that isn`t a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be grumpy today  Apparently I have a very low tolerance of stupidity.......so will avoid anyone outside of family today........Like most folk I have less patience when tired. May have a nap.




_oh......it's usually the family within my 4 walls i have to avoid when the stupidity kicks in.


3 on a match.
no 24 for me_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Count me in on the non-24 fanclub... never could get into it.

Spring has come and gone here in GA ...we went straight into summer yesterday with temps in the high 80's.  I actually had to turn on the AC.  I love it though and I'll take 80's over the 40's any day.

I started tweaking my dining reservations at WDW  and I remembered why we prefer the darkside.... too much planning... I don't want to plan where I'm going to eat 4 months in advance much less what park I visit each day.  The darkside is so much easier...just go and have fun

Happy Tuesday to all...now I'm off to plant my veggie garden.


----------



## macraven

_veggie garden?
we are still waiting for the grass seed to become grass......

only 45 here today and of course the furnace is on.
later this week chicago is to hit great temps but only if the wind blows north will we have the same effects here.


some day in the future i will live where it is sunny, warm for most of the year._


----------



## Lynne G

Let there be sun this Tuesday!  We have sun, 50 degree sun, but sun.  Grass is mostly green now, our front lawn still looks like straw though.  We too are going to be in the 70's by the end of the week, after thunderstorms to roll in on Thursday.

Welcome back Mac.  I love to travel, but being home always feels good.

Celebrated cinco de mayo yesterday at a Mexican restaurant.  Good food, and DH got left overs.  Big Azz Margaritas were $5.  Yes please, frozen.  Very tasty. 

Still tweeking my WDW schedule.  Planning for WDW is so much more work than USO.  At USO, we plan to go to the parks and swim, and generally decide where to eat more on the fly.  I am so ready to sit by the PBH pool, and enjoying the hot, sunny weather.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> yep looking forward to laying my carcass on the beach  welcome home mac  carole I'm with you, taped 24 & watched the hockey game falling asleep before the end...this cold is knocking me back and I was the quite the bear upon having to wake @ 5 am to watch GD.  set up stakes on the couch and marveling at the floor covered in toys already.  have a good one all



Carcass, that is too funny!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> veggie garden? we are still waiting for the grass seed to become grass......  only 45 here today and of course the furnace is on. later this week chicago is to hit great temps but only if the wind blows north will we have the same effects here.  some day in the future i will live where it is sunny, warm for most of the year.



I told you, move here.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I second that motion!


----------



## RAPstar

I had the most awesome dream that I got picked to go to a Diagon Alley soft opening. Of course, I woke up before I made it in, but it was such a good/vivid dream that I slept through my alarms apparently (I usually set 3 just in case). Whoops.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I second that motion!


 
 as long as she will still do HHN I'm good with that too lol.

 andy - good luck re gringotts!  I spent 2+ hours this week before i snagged a FP+ for 7 Dwarf ride.  What brainiac decides to release the initial free dining plan offer _and_ open up initial FP+s for a new ride on the same day!


----------



## Heluvsme

Another non-fan of 24 here. Never watched an episode. My SIL was so mad at how it ended previously, now she's beyond thrilled it's back. I can't talk to her about it, I don't watch. 

I do have my favorites I watch though!! A new one is Fargo, on FX, I'm loving it!  Better then the movie, although the movie will always be iconic.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I told you, move here.





Mrs bluer101 said:


> I second that motion!





keishashadow said:


> as long as she will still do HHN I'm good with that too lol.





_i would move in a heartbeat but would miss Mr Mac too much........

he does not like florida, thus the reason i do solo trips to florida.


tennessee is a place he loves.
i'll call that place home someday.

as long as i live within an hour from an airport, i can live anywhere._


----------



## marciemi

Spent Cinco de Mayo in "Mexico" last night but back in the real world now as we just landed back in Indy. 





Wanted to share one story - watched MSEP Sat night and jumped on the monorail with the masses. Saw someone getting off with a DISboards shirt so ran up and said hi (Royce & I were wearing ours). Talked for a bit and old him I was marciemi - he turned out to be Pete Werner!!  (Founder of the DIS). A real celebrity sighting!!  Me & Pete:


----------



## macraven

_marcie, did you find a house on this trip?

when will the move be?



i hope you get another large house as you know all the homies need to come and enjoy the pool that will be in your back yard..........

oh, btw, do you do buffet or basic menu for breakfast at your house for guests..._


----------



## macraven

_how do i really know it is wednesday since janet has not posted the camel.........

or other creature like last week._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> how do i really know it is wednesday since janet has not posted the camel.........  or other creature like last week.



I was doing them last week.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  keep them comin' Bluer!  

It's Wednesday y'all!  Sun again today.  Showers and storms coming soon.  Oh well, I am enjoying the sun while I can.

Every time I see a USO ad on the TV, I can't wait.  So ready to see the new HP stuff and the new simpson area, all will be new to us.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  keep them comin' Bluer!  It's Wednesday y'all!  Sun again today.  Showers and storms coming soon.  Oh well, I am enjoying the sun while I can.  Every time I see a USO ad on the TV, I can't wait.  So ready to see the new HP stuff and the new simpson area, all will be new to us.



Yep, they been running the crap out of Universal commercials down here.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, they been running the crap out of Universal commercials down here.


Yeah they have been here too and use to be very rare to see them on tv here in ky


----------



## keishashadow

commercial all over the place here, even national channels

 I've been doing nothing much than hacking and sitting on couch watching the tube, still not much of a voice.  I'm told I sound like a Tusken Raider.  Speaking of Star Wars...hey, best segue I could muster...snagged FP+ to the MGM Star Saga for our last day of upcoming trip (my man Billie Dee Williams and Mark Hammil unless they give him his own show.  Thinking he's a bit of a prima donna as he won't be signing autograpsh lol.  The mr even agreed to the last flight out of dodge to make it so.  If it's delayed I'm toast since he has to work the next day.


macraven said:


> _how do i really know it is wednesday since janet has not posted the camel.........
> 
> or other creature like last week._


 
 hmmm what creature was it?

 don't make me post my current pic I'm obsessing over of the goblin shark caught in the gulf of mexico

 bluer - yet another great Wednesday pic, what a roll

 lynne u will have such a great time!

 marci - haha a pic of our famous defacto leader.  you didn't buy the pyramid did you?


----------



## macraven

_well.............is everyone snoozing at this time?
i wish i had the power to go to bed before midnight and fall asleep.



someone wake me up at 8 in the morning.
wait, don't wake me up.......

at the rate i am going, i might sleep until noon._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _well.............is everyone snoozing at this time?
> i wish i had the power to go to bed before midnight and fall asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> someone wake me up at 8 in the morning.
> wait, don't wake me up.......
> 
> at the rate i am going, i might sleep until noon._



Lol.......I had to double check the time on the email this morning!! 

If you sleep till noon I'll just be about to eat dinner when you get up......this time difference sucks!!

Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like Jack...........there is another Jack I really like though ...........would love to see him back at HHN this year 

Got my last minute bits and pieces this morning for next week.........very importantly ......hard fruity sucky sweets (candy) for the planes taking off........saves the old ears from bunging up!

I'm packing tonight. Well, maybe. There's always tomorrow.

Happy Thursday folks


----------



## Bluer101

It's Throwback Thursday Universal style!






When I was younger!!


----------



## keishashadow

/\


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you`re feeling back to normal now Janet.........getting the voice back is always good


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *Hope you`re feeling back to normal* now Janet.........getting the voice back is always good


 
 I'm Abby Normal.  still a congested, a snorfling hot mess.  I think I need to quit cooking & cleaning for at least a week to recover.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I'm Abby Normal.  still a congested, a snorfling hot mess.  I think I need to quit cooking & cleaning for at least a week to recover.



lol.........Tom sometimes calls me Abby-Noxious.......whatever can he mean  

Yeah housework is not all it`s cracked up to be!! Get your feet along the settee and "retire" from all household chores for at least a week 

Do you the world of good  And a little JD helps too.....although I`m a wimp apparently as when I`m poorly I have it with honey, lemon and lemonade all warmed up........yuk.....but it works 



Gripe of the day................

Don`t you just hate when you give someone the answer to their questions and they don`t even say Thank-You!!!! Rude.



I should be packing


----------



## marciemi

Great to see you Mac  yes, I serve a great breakfast buffet.  Assuming youre good with PopTarts, Froot Loops and Frozen Waffles.  

Timeline is fairly quick, although its been moved back some since the original plan.  Well head down the week after July 4th.  Trying to figure out how to get two stupid cats down there who wont do well on a plane or in a car for a 2 day trip.  Had been hoping to check them as baggage and not have to deal with them personally but the temps will preclude that.  Were thinking right now Royce will drive the minivan down alone (hate to do that!) over a 3 day period and Matt & I will fly down with the cats (each of us with one as a carry-on).  SW would allow us to put both in one carrier (then two folks could drive down) but one of our, um, hefty cats will probably make this impossible.  

Well be in Corporate Housing (http://leasevictoriapark.com/ if anyone cares) in Davenport for around 3 months.  Our goal would be to move into a house sometime in September, while my youngest is home for a month before he heads to England for the year on exchange.  Just so we have some manual labor to help.  Worst case is we have to be out of the housing by Oct. 4 or so.  We are looking primarily in Davenport and Clermont (and really, primarily in Rental Communities not far from Disney) so you all would be welcome to join us and stay whenever you come down (once were out of the apartment which wont have any extra space when we have kiddos home!).  Looking at pool homes so really, itll be nice, despite the crummy breakfast choices.  

Looking at buying Uni passes too at some point (although not until were actually residents in Sep/Oct) so maybe I can meet up with some of you on your October trips (although that will NOT be for HHN as were building up the courage to go to MNSSHP!).  We did already buy the Disney passes though (and obviously used them this trip!).  Anyone interested in my (brief) trip report can check in here:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3274419

Hope to see you all in person this fall!!


----------



## macraven

_got up at 10:50 this morning marcie so i'll read your report later.

btw, i love frozen waffles once they have had a couple of hits in the toaster.
and syrup, plenty of that on them.

take notes on that as i claim the bedroom that has a water view.....
do you require rsvp's when unnanounced company is on the way???


i don't know how you do all this moving with ease marcie.
wisconsin, indiana and now florida.
has practice made perfect?


Bluer, you are a hoot!
love the pics and i am a huge fan of the ghostbusters.

schumi, yes, rude people suck.
one more sleep and you are off on the trip!
have oodles of fun.


keisha, just by reading what you posted, you "sound" better...........
well, i mean you are here this morning.

cooking and cleaning is highly overrated.
if you ignore all that, it will go away._


----------



## rowan555

I know I'm not part of the "something about nothing" club, but I just had to post.  I'm so happy I'm about to burst.  Three wonderful things are happening for me right now and I need to share!

1. My daughter and I will be heading to Orlando Saturday for a week long trip - we'll hit Universal Studios AS SOON AS we make it to town!  

2. After ten years of complaining about our carpet, my husband agreed to have our flooring replaced while I'm out of town, so I'm coming home to shiny new floors.  AND we filled out a little raffle ticket at the flooring place and won the big annual prize - $2500 in flooring!  They actually had to refund me 2/3 of my deposit because the flooring was only $3000 total!  

3. I just passed my screening and interview phases to be a volunteer counselor for the Trevor Project, who work with at-risk LGBTQ youth.  I train for a month in July and begin in August!  I think I'm more excited about this than about #1 and #2!

Anyway, I had to share my happy day with everyone.  Can't wait to walk through the gates of Universal in 2 days.


----------



## macraven

_we finally are having spring weather.
i was starting to believe it was a myth that May would have it.



nice to see Mr Sun out today._


----------



## macraven

rowan555 said:


> I know I'm not part of the "something about nothing" club, but I just had to post.



_rowan, this is *not *a club at all.


it is a thread where all are invited to join us!
you have posted here before didn't know that is how you felt.



this is one thread that is welcoming to anyone that is a member of the Disboards.
the more, the merrier!

no one has ever been shunned or excluded here.


i don't want a newbie just browsing around the darkside threads to think we have a club here and are not welcome.


nice news that you came to share over here.
i'm glad you are here to tell us about your excitement.
_


----------



## rowan555

Oh, man, I didn't mean that to come off sounding that way - my apologies!  I just don't post often here and know there's a tight knit group of regulars, so I almost hated to jump in with a random post.


----------



## macraven

_everyone is welcome to post here.

this thread is a continuation of one started years back.
we have peeps that come and go but most usually drop in from time to time.
and then there are the ones that you see post regularly.


our fish lady even came back recently to show off her little fish.
Kfish is the homie i am thinking of.
we knew her as a single lady, then engaged lady, then a married lady.
oh, and also as a prego lady......

a lot of homies get busy with their lives and we might not see them for a year.


well, marcie always comes back when she moves or one of her sons go off to school to share that and pictures with us.
thank you marcie!

this is just a chat thread that started with our love for the darkside.
we do have motherland talk here but more yakking about the darkside or our daily lives.

i have been on other threads where i have felt like an outsider and i can tell you, it is not fun.
i hope that anyone that posts here never has that feeling.


btw, did you get to pick out the color and type of flooring or leaving that for Mr Rowan to decide?_


----------



## macraven

_kfish, while i am on the topic, i never did get the wedding invite...........
just saying........_


----------



## rowan555

I let him pick - and I'm sure glad I did - the flooring I preferred that was in our price range was at Lowes, and the flooring he liked was at the local business where we ended up winning the raffle.  Can you imagine my horror if I'd spent $3500 at Lowes only to win a $2500 gift certificate at the other company we didn't go with?  That would have been terrible indeed!


----------



## marciemi

Welcome rowan!!    And hope you have a great trip!!!

I'm more of an "irregular" but I'm hoping the move to Orlando changes that some - please let us know about your trip as I'm excited to be going to Universal again for the first time since 2007 (which was when/why I joined this group in the first place).


----------



## rowan555

Thank you!  My daughter and I went for our first time last August as a "one time mother daughter trip" and well, see how that turned out?  I bought an AP for myself to get a resort discount, and I sure wish I'd gotten her a power pass - would have saved us $150 on this unexpected repeat trip!  We knew it would be fun...but we had NO IDEA just how much fun it would be.

We're doing a night on site to have two days of EPs, then we'll go back a third day without the EP and catch the shows and other rides with manageable lines.  We got a GREAT deal - 4 nights at Extended Stay for $145 with tax - it was too insane to pass up!  We'll also be doing Aquatica and Fun Spot.  I'm just so excited I feel like I'll burst.  I'm dreading the 10 hour drive, but knowing how much fun we will have will make it well worth it.


----------



## macraven

_marcie, you are irregular?
i was gonna tease you about metamucil but decided you might not even know what that is.............._


----------



## rowan555

Oh man, I can't even laugh at that joke - I had a 24 hour stomach bug yesterday - and let me just say it was a darned good thing that wasn't our travel day!!!


----------



## marciemi

Eh, I'm not THAT much younger than you Mac!

rowan - what exactly IS Fun Spot?  We saw a lot of signs for it while we were down there last weekend.  Are you doing both parks at Universal?


----------



## keishashadow

Turns out I'm a magician ala Harry Potter...I can make money materialize out of thin air - flippendo!   jr decided he wants to take three college classes this summer to add another major; bonus points = the classes start in less than two weeks.  maybe I can win it back on the slots? lol



rowan555 said:


> Oh, man, I didn't mean that to come off sounding that way - my apologies! I just don't post often here and know there's a tight knit group of regulars, so I almost hated to jump in with a random post.


 
 are you kidding?  over on the dark side we enjoy fresh meat, um new blood, no scratch that...whatever

 enjoy your trip, tell the workers to get gringotts open before I hit U the end of the month please.



marciemi said:


> Welcome rowan!!  And hope you have a great trip!!!
> 
> I'm more of an "irregular" but I'm hoping the move to Orlando changes that some - please let us know about your trip as I'm excited to be going to Universal again for the first time since 2007 (which was when/why I joined this group in the first place).


 
 I dub thee...

 AbbyNormal

 let me be the 1st to call u chicken re HHN lol.  You'll love MNSSHP, it's our 1st year in gosh, forever, since we haven't done the party but needed to work in a quickie cruise in a week and sacrifices had to be made.

 Good luck on the move, it sounds daunting...just thinking of the logistics involved scares me a lot more than HHN

 will be sure to check out the TR, always lots of pictures



macraven said:


> _marcie, you are irregular?
> i was gonna tease you about metamucil but decided you might not even know what that is.............._



 nwahaha  the orange flavor is the best


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I dub thee...
> 
> AbbyNormal
> 
> let me be the 1st to call u chicken re HHN lol.  You'll love MNSSHP, it's our 1st year in gosh, forever, since we haven't done the party but needed to work in a quickie cruise in a week and sacrifices had to be made.



You have no idea.  I actually did a few "Scare Zones" at Cedar Point last fall but that's about the closest I've come to a haunted house (or equivalent) since I was, oh, maybe a teenager.  Just not my thing - sorry!  

And I just posted the first real day (after my intro) on my TR.  Guess no one wanted to comment on it so you can be the first!


----------



## rowan555

marciemi said:


> Eh, I'm not THAT much younger than you Mac!
> 
> rowan - what exactly IS Fun Spot?  We saw a lot of signs for it while we were down there last weekend.  Are you doing both parks at Universal?



Fun Spot has two locations - it's a family owned amusement park with multi-level go kart tracks, carnival rides, and a few small but fun coasters.  We had an amazing day/night there in August despite lots of rain, and everyone there was so friendly.  The park in Orlando was recently totally renovated and has a really fun wooden coaster that we must have ridden two dozen times.  My daughter loves go karts, and we don't have any nearby, so she made the most of that as well.  It's around $35 for an all day ticket and they're open until midnight.  I hear the Kissimmee location is a bit run down - but the Orlando one is blocks from Universal.  We drove a few blocks away for lunch at Sweet Tomatoes which was so good and I wish we had one here in New Orleans!

Our plan is to get to Orlando by 6 PM Saturday and head right to Universal for the three hours until it closes, then we'll check into a hotel for the night.  Checking into RPR bright and early Sunday morning and spending all day at Uni/IoA Sunday and Monday.  Heading to Extended Stay Monday night to stay there for four nights.  Aquatica Tuesday, Fun Spot Wednesday, and back to Universal/IoA Thursday before heading home Friday morning.  My daughter wants to hit the outlet malls too - YUCK!!!


----------



## Bluer101

rowan555 said:


> Oh, man, I didn't mean that to come off sounding that way - my apologies!  I just don't post often here and know there's a tight knit group of regulars, so I almost hated to jump in with a random post.



Just jump in anywhere, it's something about nothing or SAN's thread. 

We all at some point come and go depending on what's happening in our lives like Mac said. 

This thread reminds me as a big family dinner table with all types of conversations happen. Don't take offense if someone does not respond to a post as this thread can move fast sometimes. 



keishashadow said:


> Turns out I'm a magician ala Harry Potter...I can make money materialize out of thin air - flippendo!   jr decided he wants to take three college classes this summer to add another major; bonus points = the classes start in less than two weeks.  maybe I can win it back on the slots? lol




That is too funny.


----------



## macraven

_this place always closes up at 9:00pm lately.



where are my card playing partners when i have insomnia.....?_


----------



## RAPstar

I'm just home from work. Picking up my new glasses tomorrow. Hope to post a pic before I fly oot of here. Gah, I can't believe it's finally here! And now only 4 more months till HHN, lol.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> this place always closes up at 9:00pm lately.  where are my card playing partners when i have insomnia.....?



Sorry 5:30-6:00am comes early.


----------



## Lynne G

IT'S FRIDAY!!!  

Raining and misty today.  But Mother's Day is to be 80 degrees.  Mother Nature is certainly turning the heat on all the sudden.  It's 51 today.


My kids really liked the Fun Spot near Universal.  We rode those go carts for at least an hour one morning.  It was a fun place to spend a few hours out.  Kids also liked the free old arcade games on the second floor.   We like the Sweet Tomatoes near there too.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Sorry 5:30-6:00am comes early.



 yep, I greet the dawn several times a week too

 have tix to pirate game tomorrow, supposed to shower all day

 out for mother's day brunch & suessical the musical on Sunday

 two consecutive days in the big city, ain't I grand? lol

 Have a great weekend all, especially the Muthas among us...wish we were all in Universal to do Disaster


----------



## macraven

_yea, but are you a happy homie when you greet the morning before dawn?_


----------



## rowan555

macraven said:


> _yea, but are you a happy homie when you greet the morning before dawn?_



I'll be getting up before the sun rises to get on the road to Orlando tomorrow.  I don't think I'll "greet" the morning so much as flip it off.  I am NOT a morning person, and it is only my abiding love of roller coasters that will get me out of bed and on the road at an ungodly hour.  I plan on going to sleep in my clothes so all I have to do is brush my teeth, grab the kid, and get in the car.  I'll be on autopilot until we get 3 states over and my body decides it's time to wake up, so if you see a neon green Scion xB, steer clear, lmao!


----------



## RAPstar

New glasses! They're Ernest Hemmingway frames


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Love the new specs Robbie 

Wow..a lot  of our homies are traveling this week...bon voyage to all of youse.


Just enjoying my day off today...not doing much...only laundry since I'm going to be working all weekend cause I may have jury duty next week

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Happy Mother's day


----------



## marciemi

rowan555 said:


> Fun Spot has two locations - it's a family owned amusement park with multi-level go kart tracks, carnival rides, and a few small but fun coasters.  We had an amazing day/night there in August despite lots of rain, and everyone there was so friendly.  The park in Orlando was recently totally renovated and has a really fun wooden coaster that we must have ridden two dozen times.  My daughter loves go karts, and we don't have any nearby, so she made the most of that as well.  It's around $35 for an all day ticket and they're open until midnight.  I hear the Kissimmee location is a bit run down - but the Orlando one is blocks from Universal.  We drove a few blocks away for lunch at Sweet Tomatoes which was so good and I wish we had one here in New Orleans!
> 
> Our plan is to get to Orlando by 6 PM Saturday and head right to Universal for the three hours until it closes, then we'll check into a hotel for the night.  Checking into RPR bright and early Sunday morning and spending all day at Uni/IoA Sunday and Monday.  Heading to Extended Stay Monday night to stay there for four nights.  Aquatica Tuesday, Fun Spot Wednesday, and back to Universal/IoA Thursday before heading home Friday morning.  My daughter wants to hit the outlet malls too - YUCK!!!



Wishing you a great trip!!

We ate at Sweet Tomatoes (for the first time) on our way from AK to the airport on Monday and I looked up to see if there were any around where I'd lived in the past.  Think I saw them in Colorado visiting my son but otherwise no.  We enjoyed it as well although I can see myself consistently overeating there.  

Are the outlet malls that great of a deal in Orlando or are they just typical outlet malls?  I read recently that a great percentage of the reason for all the Brazilian visitors to Orlando was to buy at these malls and was wondering if I'd been missing something all these years?


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi, I don't think the outlet malls are that interesting.  They seem to be just like the ones near where I live.  I don't usually shop there for clothes, as where I live, clothes are not taxable.  I think in Brazil, many American clothing lines and other items are really expensive to buy at home, hence, they will happily drop mega money to buy jeans, shoes, electronics, etc.

For all those traveling today and this week-end, safe travels and a great time on vacation.  

I'm also a morning person.  I've been at work before the sunrise for many years. Guess that's why I am a morning person!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Happy Mother's Day this weekend to the mommies out there! I am ready for my vacation, somehow this month seems to be dragging!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _yea, but are you a happy homie when you greet the morning before dawn?_



 I'm always happy...

 bet you're laughing now too

 6:30 - 7:00 seems to be my internal clock wakie time...even if I stay up to 3 - 4 am, I can't sleep past 8:30 am or so.

*ok, confess up homies...*

*how long would you sleep everyday if you could get away with it?*




rowan555 said:


> I'll be getting up before the sun rises to get on the road to Orlando tomorrow. *I don't think I'll "greet" the morning so much as flip it off.* I am NOT a morning person, and it is only my abiding love of roller coasters that will get me out of bed and on the road at an ungodly hour. I plan on going to sleep in my clothes so all I have to do is brush my teeth, grab the kid, and get in the car. I'll be on autopilot until we get 3 states over and my body decides it's time to wake up, so if you see a neon green Scion xB, steer clear, lmao!



 we are nothing but inclusive here, however you choose to greet the dawn is up to you lol.

 Robbie u r looking mighty dapper


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> *ok, confess up homies...*
> 
> *how long would you sleep everyday if you could get away with it?*



_noon_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _noon_






Around 8am


----------



## macraven

_well, she asked what time we would want to sleep to if we could get away with it...........





wish i could sleep until noon, but it never turns out that way. _


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Saturday. We just finished doing our laundry room. We still have to paint and a few touch ups.


----------



## Heluvsme

Nice glasses!

My optimal wake time would be 8:30. As it is..... I wake at 5:50 and hit snooze twice.  Fine, three times.  OK! Sheesh! Four times, but that's all.  Occasionally five times.


----------



## Heluvsme

Ooooooh I missed the laundry room pics.... Nice!  Love the cabinets!  You're inspiring me!


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all,

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mom's out there!

The little fish is snoozing so I get a free minute to pop in and say hi!    Just reflecting on what Mac said about time flying by, I thought this pic was appropriate:




Also, I want to hear about your Gettysburg trip Mac!  We were there the weekend before.  Love that place.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone!


----------



## macraven

_beautiful pictures of mom and "our baby"......



will highlight gettysburg later for youse.



hope all the homies have a wonderful mother's day today.
if you don't off an offspring, you are an offspring to someone........
so all celebrate today. _


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy Mother's Day!

I hope you all have had a wonderful day whether your babies have 2 legs or 4!


----------



## macraven

_hey sharky, are you and Mr Sharky going to hit hhn again this year?


i had a blast with both of you and pax/mrs pax that one year we all met up.
hope you do a repeat when i am there this october._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy Mother's Day!

I hope you all have had a wonderful day whether your babies have 2 legs or 4!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there. Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## glocon

Happy Mother's Day to all of you moms out there!




As you can see below- I gave myself a Mother's Day gift- finally made those reservations..... can't wait to go to HHN a second time, and see DA too!  Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all of you moms out there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see below- I gave myself a Mother's Day gift- finally made those reservations..... can't wait to go to HHN a second time, and see DA too!  Woohoo!!!!!



_woot.........


looks like our dates over lap!

i smell a meet up._


----------



## macraven

goood night homies


----------



## glocon

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## keishashadow

Quite the busy weekend for me, a change from the same old same old

Wanted to share that pre-Pirate game on Saturday, the mr treated me to local casino. It's infamously 'tight'.  

I consider it winning when I go home with what I brought.  

Wound up hitting twice on a  machine that called to me lol


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Quite the busy weekend for me, a change from the same old same old
> 
> Wanted to share that pre-Pirate game on Saturday, the mr treated me to local casino. It's infamously 'tight'.
> 
> I consider it winning when I go home with what I brought.
> 
> Wound up hitting twice on a  machine that called to me lol



_we are friends with a millionaire.
looks like keisha is buying all the drinks tonight...

_


----------



## macraven

_it rained from 2am until 6 am here.


good day for ducks.........


back later.
today is shopping day for one of my son's weddings.
wish me luck as it is in 18 (i think) days._


----------



## Mikkimús

School is out and now I am waiting till I can start working. 

Also cant wait for my trip in sept and my boyfriend is starting to think that it would be better if I was told about vacations few days before leaving so I am not stuck on youtube, blogs, the Dis and any other site that gives me some information on DA, HHN and everything new


----------



## Lynne G

Wishing you luck Mac.  We are to get rain almost every day starting today, for the rest of the week.  Really windy and dark now, so rain should be coming soon.  A great time of year for a wedding.

Keisha, yeah!  I always consider it a win if I come home with more than I came with.  One time, in AC, I put a quarter in a slot, $12.50 came out.  I walked away and then spent it on my lunch!   

Had a nice Mother's Day.  My teen DS actually went grocery shopping with me instead of playing his call of duty.  Sometimes he's such a good kid!

Kfish, cute picture.  Little Christopher is getting big.

Hope Schumi is having fun in NYC.

Have a nice Tuesday all.


----------



## keishashadow

walked outside this am and humidity so bad thought I was in Orlando.Planning on enjoying it as we have cold front coming thru and will be lucky to be in 50's end of week.  what is with the weather this year?



macraven said:


> _we are friends with a millionaire.
> looks like keisha is buying all the drinks tonight...
> 
> _



 more like a hundred-aire but i'll take it . 

 Lynne, yep even enough for the buffet works for me lol.




macraven said:


> _it rained from 2am until 6 am here.
> 
> 
> good day for ducks.........
> 
> 
> back later.
> today is shopping day for one of my son's weddings.
> wish me luck as it is in 18 (i think) days._



 good luck.  we had storms all night, dog hid behind my bed's headboard before I could toss her in kitchen for the night.  Found out she snores and passes gasfrequently.

 Mikkimus - trolling the internet keeps me off the streets.  Tell BF you're doing research for a travel book you plan on writing.

 British invasion of NYC?!!! have fun Carole


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _we are friends with a millionaire.
> looks like keisha is buying all the *drinks* tonight...
> 
> _



Tha heck with drinks!!!...CL Rooms at an OnSite at USO!!!


----------



## macraven

_Schumi........i know you are without any electronics on this NY trip so hope you see all the well wishes sent to you once you return back home.


well............it took me 2 hours to get to the mall which had the bridal store.
main highway that i traveled on was closed.
Po Po directing all to the east or west streets.

only 100 cars in front of me and the 3 lanes going south were bumper to bumper.
what usually is a 40 minute drive turned out to be 2 hours....

we had heavy rains in northern illinois and lots of flooding.
my town did not have it bad but 9 miles south of us did i found out.

low spots on 41 were flooded, and i didn't hear it on the car radio until i was trapped in the traffic.

but the day turned out sweet.
i thought i had more days but looking on the calendar, i only had 17 days as of today for the wedding prep/dress.

bought two dresses.
two sons getting married this year so i do not have to repeat the dress shopping again......

found out today at the shop that alterations take 4-6 weeks.
so found a dress for this months wedding that does not need to be hemmed.
other dress does so i have plenty of time to arrange for that.

after trying on dresses for hours to find what i wanted, went to petsmart for cat food.
should have gone looking for shoes but figured i can always find shoes one day next week.
i get tired of clothes shopping so the shoes and accessories will be another day i need to plan for.


i locked up kitten Blue in the soft sided kennel when i left earlier this morning.
home at 3:00 and she was still asleep...
woke up when i called her name so was was sprung from her jail then.

kitty was at the vets on thursday night for a friday morning surgery.
had her declawed and degutted.
she was released to me yesterday.
my other 2 cats missed her as much as we did....so glad she is back home.

i'm thinking she will start to be a bit more lively in a few days.
she is sleeping a lot which i think is due to the antibiotics and pain meds.


i think i just read that buckeev is covering our room costs at the onsite hotel and dammit janet is handling our drinks.

what good homie friends we have here !!!

_


----------



## keishashadow

Sure...I've been known to handle drinks

 I should be drowning my sorrows after that pitiful exhibition by the penguins but will just pull covers over my head & dream of next year's winning season, hopefully, with a new coach!    Guess I have to root for Chicago now...or else.

 buckeev - I'm pretty sure I will go to my grave w/o paying for a concierge level room, anywhere.  for those that enjoy them - salute!

 Mac - ok, kittie is hanging & you braved the flood & the mall = a trifecta! The question(s) of the day remains: What color are the dresses?

 Steve - not sure I mentioned it but that is a beautiful laundry room.  wish my kitchen cabinets were in such good shape.  imo quite a daunting process to consider a kitchen remodel, think I'll sit pat and just lower the wattage in the lights.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Sure...I've been known to handle drinks  I should be drowning my sorrows after that pitiful exhibition by the penguins but will just pull covers over my head & dream of next year's winning season, hopefully, with a new coach!    Guess I have to root for Chicago now...or else.  buckeev - I'm pretty sure I will go to my grave w/o paying for a concierge level room, anywhere.  for those that enjoy them - salute!  Mac - ok, kittie is hanging & you braved the flood & the mall = a trifecta! The question(s) of the day remains: What color are the dresses?  Steve - not sure I mentioned it but that is a beautiful laundry room.  wish my kitchen cabinets were in such good shape.  imo quite a daunting process to consider a kitchen remodel, think I'll sit pat and just lower the wattage in the lights.



Thanks, painted the room yesterday, pretty much done will post finished photos. 

Oh btw:


----------



## keishashadow

/\ I swear that's not me! 

 lol

 happy hump day to us all...big & small.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Thanks, painted the room yesterday, pretty much done will post finished photos.
> 
> Oh btw:





_tanx homie, i needed that info......

i swear, i didn't remember it was wedesday, woke up late to cats staring me in the face crying they were hungry.



and the cabinets are fantastic.
expect to be hired out........_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> tanx homie, i needed that info......  i swear, i didn't remember it was wedesday, woke up late to cats staring me in the face crying they were hungry.  and the cabinets are fantastic. expect to be hired out........



Yes, hired out, me , myself, and I. Lol

It's fun to wake up with our cat hitting you in the forehead too.


----------



## macraven

_try having 3 cats  hitting you 

sometimes they sit on my face and then start fighting with each other for the right to be there.

that always wakes me up quickly.


after i get up and feed them, they go take a nap._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> try having 3 cats  hitting you  sometimes they sit on my face and then start fighting with each other for the right to be there.  that always wakes me up quickly.  after i get up and feed them, they go take a nap.


  Lol,   When we had 2 the same thing.   Watch this.     http://youtube.com/watch?v=XMiAQkkLy1E


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mr bluer is right. That video is me with our cat! Lol


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;51423577 said:
			
		

> School is out and now I am waiting till I can start working.
> 
> Also cant wait for my trip in sept and my boyfriend is starting to think that it would be better if I was told about vacations few days before leaving so I am not stuck on youtube, blogs, the Dis and any other site that gives me some information on DA, HHN and everything new



_i don't know how i missed micky mouse's post.....

yaa for another trip!

when in sept will you be there?
hitting up hhn this year?
know you will have fun._


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Yes, hired out, me , myself, and I. Lol
> .


 
 did you have to deal with any labor disputes?



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Mr bluer is right. That video is me with our cat! Lol


 
 how funny, have never seen that series of videos

 the high point of my day has been ironing.  it's been awhile...i had to look for the board


----------



## macraven

_what's an iron?  _


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _what's an iron?  _



You silly, it's a golf club!!!  Keishashadow must have been out on the driving range all day!


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> You silly, it's a golf club!!!  Keishashadow must have been out on the driving range all day!



_i love this thread.
i learn more things here than i ever did at skool.........


i hope keisha used sunscreen yesterday._


----------



## Bluer101

Throwback Thursday Universal Style.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> You silly, it's a golf club!!! Keishashadow must have been out on the driving range all day!



 lol my clubs are languishing in the garage.

 I get to take my dislodged crown in hand to dentist today, then preschool graduation ceremony.  Tomorrow is dance recital.  May always seems to be such a busy month.  I've got priorities...






 he's baaaackdestroying cities near you!  hoping they don't muck it up as they did with the last film.


----------



## goofyfigment

Just popping in to say hi!!!
Things have been a little hectic lately


----------



## schumigirl

Hey everyone....

Just a quick visit........Thanks for all the good trip wishes.....

It worked......Having the BEST time with my mum.......I love Long Island.......relatives are really taking care of us.......weather is nice....not too hot but pleasant.

Heading to the city on Saturday till Thursday......can`t wait for that!!!

I miss my guys though 

Anyhoo.......catch you all at the end of the month  Heading out to Montauk 

mac......glad you got sorted with the outfit....you`ll look fab!!!!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> lol my clubs are languishing in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get to take my dislodged crown back to the jewelry store as some of the diamonds fell out.
> i hope they don't replace them with cheapo rhinestones.
> a cowgirl i am not !!
> 
> you would think that a person that reigns over this darkside thread as i do,  would have one of my subjects handle this task for me.
> but then, i know i would have to count all the rocks that are presently in my crown before hand.
> 
> May always seems to be such a busy month.
> This is not the time i need to be running around trying to get my crown repaired.
> I've got priorities...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's baaaackdestroying cities near you!  hoping they don't muck it up as they did with the last film.



_ well keisha, hope you get your crown taken care of soon._


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Just popping in to say hi!!!
> Things have been a little hectic lately



_hi back.

be seeing youse in october homie....


do you like your new job?
hope it is a winner for youse._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hey everyone....
> 
> Just a quick visit........Thanks for all the good trip wishes.....
> 
> It worked......Having the BEST time with my mum.......I love Long Island.......relatives are really taking care of us.......weather is nice....not too hot but pleasant.
> 
> Heading to the city on Saturday till Thursday......can`t wait for that!!!
> 
> I miss my guys though
> 
> Anyhoo.......catch you all at the end of the month  Heading out to Montauk
> 
> mac......glad you got sorted with the outfit....you`ll look fab!!!!!



_


we heard from the Scott........!!!


since you didn't take your electronics with youse, i am thrilled you found a way to reach us here.

the first smoke signal you sent didn't reach me.
we had too much rain where i live and the wind blew the smoke message away before i could read it....

keep having fun and we all will party when you return.



and yup , did score and bought two dresses for two weddings.

shoes, well, that is another issue and another day to shop for them._


----------



## macraven

_ahem............._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Good to hear from our Carole & glad  she's having fun in the Big Apple.

mac....I still have to get a dress for my neice's wedding next month... I don't wear dresses very often so I will not get much use out of it...maybe I can wear it to Vicki & Al's on our trip.

Good news...no jury duty for me this week  I took the week off now I feel obligated to get things done around the house...yesterdays job was cleaning up the dog pen....yuck..it smells like cedar mulch now instead of doggie stuff so it was worth the effort.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> hi back.
> 
> be seeing youse in october homie....
> 
> do you like your new job?
> hope it is a winner for youse.



Can't wait til October

 Love the new job. Just got back from a 2 day seminar in Gainesville


----------



## marciemi

Okay, I'll play Throwback Thursday Universal Style - since I'm avoiding my trip report and you can laugh at our short shorts.    These are from 1991 - me & DH:









More next Thursday!  (And I'll let you know when I get the next installment of the TR up!).


----------



## marciemi

And okay, I finally got the next installment up in the TR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51444029#post51444029


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Schumi........i know you are without any electronics on this NY trip so hope you see all the well wishes sent to you once you return back home.
> 
> 
> well............it took me 2 hours to get to the mall which had the bridal store.
> main highway that i traveled on was closed.
> Po Po directing all to the east or west streets.
> 
> only 100 cars in front of me and the 3 lanes going south were bumper to bumper.
> what usually is a 40 minute drive turned out to be 2 hours....
> 
> we had heavy rains in northern illinois and lots of flooding.
> my town did not have it bad but 9 miles south of us did i found out.
> 
> low spots on 41 were flooded, and i didn't hear it on the car radio until i was trapped in the traffic.
> 
> but the day turned out sweet.
> i thought i had more days but looking on the calendar, i only had 17 days as of today for the wedding prep/dress.
> 
> bought two dresses.
> two sons getting married this year so i do not have to repeat the dress shopping again......
> 
> found out today at the shop that alterations take 4-6 weeks.
> so found a dress for this months wedding that does not need to be hemmed.
> other dress does so i have plenty of time to arrange for that.
> 
> after trying on dresses for hours to find what i wanted, went to petsmart for cat food.
> should have gone looking for shoes but figured i can always find shoes one day next week.
> i get tired of clothes shopping so the shoes and accessories will be another day i need to plan for.
> 
> 
> i locked up kitten Blue in the soft sided kennel when i left earlier this morning.
> home at 3:00 and she was still asleep...
> woke up when i called her name so was was sprung from her jail then.
> 
> kitty was at the vets on thursday night for a friday morning surgery.
> had her declawed and degutted.
> she was released to me yesterday.
> my other 2 cats missed her as much as we did....so glad she is back home.
> 
> i'm thinking she will start to be a bit more lively in a few days.
> she is sleeping a lot which i think is due to the antibiotics and pain meds.
> 
> 
> *i think i just read that buckeev is covering our room costs at the onsite hotel* and dammit janet is handling our drinks.
> 
> what good homie friends we have here !!!
> 
> _




That PHUNNIE  Mac....Just to be clear, the first Disr-(USO thread only)-to win the BIG lottery, pays for the aforementioned CL rooms.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> That PHUNNIE  Mac....Just to be clear, the first Disr-(USO thread only)-to win the BIG lottery, pays for the aforementioned CL rooms.



_oh, i guess someone does read all my crap sometimes...

usually, all my homie friends just breeze thru my posts hitting the first few lines then skip to the next post.

but, they don't know what they are missing when they do that.


buckeev wins the prize, woot...!



_


----------



## Lynne G

Meow!  Did you see the news clip where the cat scares the dog off attacking a kid?

Keisha and Mac are sending us the rain.  We are to get chance of flooding and heavy rain tomorrow.  

Peaceful night.  Muggy as all today, I needed a shower after taking the dog for a walk.  Dog is flat on the couch now.

Oh, and good news, my niece, who was born 1 pound, 11 ounces is now almost 5 pounds.  We cannot wait to have her home, hopefully next month.  Funny that my great niece is one month older than my  newest niece, and 11 pounds.  It is the year of the girl for our family.  

Oh and Mac,  wishing you luck with the shoes and trinkets.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _oh, i guess someone does read all my crap sometimes...
> 
> usually, all my homie friends just breeze thru my posts hitting the first few lines then skip to the next post.
> 
> but, they don't know what they are missing when they do that.
> *
> 
> buckeev wins the prize, woot...!
> 
> *
> 
> _



HeeHeeeee...
Are you kidding'....I have a Super Secret MacApp...(as in MACRAVEN APP), that alerts me whenever there is a new posting on the forum by MAC! (Much more interesting than anything going on around here!)


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hiya Homies. Just spent a nice staycation in Chicago with my niece who visited from the Philippines.  Although I still had to work quite a bit  we saw the Wizard of Oz on stage,  went to the zoo, did a Chicago culinary tour, went to a wine dinner at Ruths Chris steak house, a Cubs/Sox game, the field museum and hiked in forest preserves with my dogs.  All that and both I and my wallet are tired.

I am so ready for some Universal action.  I remember en Bula's at the Royal Pacific Resort  had some tasty drinks.  Is that place still around?


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Meow!  Did you see the news clip where the cat scares the dog off attacking a kid?
> 
> Keisha and Mac are sending us the rain.  We are to get chance of flooding and heavy rain tomorrow.
> 
> Peaceful night.  Muggy as all today, I needed a shower after taking the dog for a walk.  Dog is flat on the couch now.
> 
> Oh, and good news, my niece, who was born 1 pound, 11 ounces is now almost 5 pounds.  We cannot wait to have her home, hopefully next month.  Funny that my great niece is one month older than my  newest niece, and 11 pounds.  It is the year of the girl for our family.
> 
> Oh and Mac,  wishing you luck with the shoes and trinkets.



_yea, i saw that video before it started the rounds on the dis and fb.
laughed and laughed what the kitty did.....

youse are getting the rain since dammit janet/keisha and i love to share...

that is wonderful news about your niece!
i bet you can not wait to hold her.
i'm sure everyone in your family are thrilled she has done so well.


it takes a lot to get me shopping.
i have known about son's wedding since last november..
i am so ahead of myself as i also bought a dress for another son's wedding that will be in december.

shoes and trinkets............oh man, i gotta go shopping again next week.

i mean, how difficult is it to buy shoes?
well, i only shoe shop a few weeks before my fall trips to orlando.
looks like i will shoe shop two times this year now.

_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday! Everyone have a great day.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Friday! Everyone have a great day.



you too!

 TGIF!!! despite it raining & pouring, enough already

 crown back on my head 

 mac shopping is my fav sport, go forth & find shoes

 carole look for billy joel and all the others from lifestyle of rich & famous

 marci why are you standing in front of my house?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _ well keisha, hope you get your crown taken care of soon._


 
 nwahahaha , took  a 2nd cuppa coffee before I caught it

 I need minions


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya Homies. Just spent a nice staycation in Chicago with my niece who visited from the Philippines.  Although I still had to work quite a bit  we saw the Wizard of Oz on stage,  went to the zoo, did a Chicago culinary tour, went to a wine dinner at Ruths Chris steak house, a Cubs/Sox game, the field museum and hiked in forest preserves with my dogs.  All that and both I and my wallet are tired.
> 
> I am so ready for some Universal action.  I remember en Bula's at the Royal Pacific Resort  had some tasty drinks.  Is that place still around?



_i bet you had fun!
you hit every place that will make memories for your niece.
did you and niece take lots of pictures?

Bula's bar is still open.
since i go solo there, i like to sit at their tables and grab a meal and then watch the pool parties in the late afternoon.
last trip in october, i had the nachos.
i only ate about 1/3 of them.
huge platter...........

yea, Bula Bar has happy hour.
drinks are discounted and they have a good business.

one of these days i need to meet you on the corner in Waukegan...
_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> nwahahaha , took  a 2nd cuppa coffee before I caught it
> 
> I need minionions


_i love them too!
_


----------



## macraven

_did you hear about the snow today in the nw burbs near me?


totally unacceptable.....
last time we had snow in my town in the month of May was in 2005.

so glad we missed today's snow but hitting about 37 later tonight.


someday i will not live where i live now.
i will have sunshine and lollipops where ever i move to.


_


----------



## macraven

_i think this week schumi will return to civilization, i mean back to her home.

 hope she has wonderful stories (with pictures) to share with us.



i love hearing about everyone's trips !!_


----------



## glocon

mac- when we lived out that way (Chicago and Kenosha County) we never planted garden/outdoor pots until after Mom's day just in case.... because you never knew when Mother Nature would fool you.

But the allergies in middle TN are crazy so you just trade one thing for another!


----------



## macraven

_how bad is the chattanoaga area for allergies?_


----------



## macraven

_AP rates are out for the hotels for october.

i was paying 195.30 with smsm for the weekends.
with ap, it was $219.xx for same weekends.

only a $7 difference (less) for weekdays.



very disappointed with the ap rates for october.
last year i saved $950 by switching from smsm to aph.

if i only had a short stay, ap would have been great.
with the longer stays, smsm is really good._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _AP rates are out for the hotels for october.
> 
> i was paying 195.30 with smsm for the weekends.
> with ap, it was $219.xx for same weekends.
> 
> only a $7 difference (less) for weekdays.
> 
> 
> 
> very disappointed with the ap rates for october.
> last year i saved $950 by switching from smsm to aph.
> 
> if i only had a short stay, ap would have been great.
> with the longer stays, smsm is really good._




Yeah, and my group rate from a travel agency is still cheaper than AP and SMSM rates.  Cannot believe how good a rate for third week in August as what I am paying.  I thought for sure the AP rate would be the best. Nope.  Was the last time we stayed at almost the same time.  


Sorry to hear about snow Mac.   We had a whole day of rain, but today, sunny.  Cool though, but no snow.  I am waiting for that just nice weather.

Hope Shumi had a good time in NYC and a safe trip home.

Have a great Saturday all!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and my group rate from a travel agency is still cheaper than AP and SMSM rates.  Cannot believe how good a rate for third week in August as what I am paying.  I thought for sure the AP rate would be the best. Nope.  Was the last time we stayed at almost the same time.



_how many in a group before you get the group room rate at the hotels?

i'm just curious as i do not plan to bring my entire family to the dark side.
i can only do one of them at a time.



in past years, the ap room rate was sweet for my october stays.
this year for my darkside stay, $174 for the standard no view room w/aph.
this year weekends are $219 for that no view standard room.
$195 w/smsm on weekends.

forgot, add tax to those above figures.

i have a feeling that the new parry hotter opening in the summer will have crowds following into october.
october does a big draw for hhn, maybe UO is speculating that hhn will be a bigger draw this year without hp2..???

all i know is my air is bought, hotels are reserved with money down, ap renewed a month ago and my car service has been reserved.

i just have to wait until the end of september for my trip.

third week of august should be a good time for you Lynne G.
park hours are longer still and some skools have already started back.
(ours begin the 18th or the mid week prior)_


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G i just looked up august park hours and starting with the 18th, hours are cut back to 9:00.

i thought the 10:00 closing was up to the last week of august.
i was wrong._


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> how many in a group before you get the group room rate at the hotels?
> 
> i'm just curious as i do not plan to bring my entire family to the dark side.
> i can only do one of them at a time.
> 
> 
> in past years, the ap room rate was sweet for my october stays.
> this year for my darkside stay, $174 for the standard no view room w/aph.
> this year weekends are $219 for that no view standard room.
> $195 w/smsm on weekends.
> 
> forgot, add tax to those above figures.
> 
> i have a feeling that the new parry hotter opening in the summer will have crowds following into october.
> october does a big draw for hhn, maybe UO is speculating that hhn will be a bigger draw this year without hp2..???
> 
> all i know is my air is bought, hotels are reserved with money down, ap renewed a month ago and my car service has been reserved.
> 
> i just have to wait until the end of september for my trip.
> 
> third week of august should be a good time for you Lynne G.
> park hours are longer still and some skools have already started back.
> (ours begin the 18th or the mid week prior)



Maybe all of us can try and get group rate


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Maybe all of us can try and get group rate



_fantastic idea.......!!_


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Lynne G i just looked up august park hours and starting with the 18th, hours are cut back to 9:00.
> 
> i thought the 10:00 closing was up to the last week of august.
> i was wrong._



I will be there from 19 to 23, and I am glad to see the earlier hours, as I hope that means lower crowds are expected.

I have no idea about number of rooms needed for group rate.  I got my ressie with that travel co that cannot magically be said for a vacation travel company.

That might be an interesting thought for youse traveling in Oct.  Maybe check with RPH directly or try that travel agency as maybe they may be thinking about fall discounts at USO.  Oh, and we have a bay view room at PBH.  


Hi Goofyfigment! Glad to hear your job now fits you better.  If you would like to meet up when we are in the area this summer, give a shout.  I can PM my cell number if you would like it.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey......

Another quick drive by.....

Just back from a day at Fire Island.....LOVED it......so cute and the weather is beautiful today..... finally getting very warm temps.

Off into the city tonight till Thursday......Looking forward to Times Square....Central Park.....Juniors for Cheesecake, see Wicked and lots of other touristy things.......I am such a tourist!!!!!! My cousins are amazed how many pictures I take 

Then after the City we have another 5 nights in LI with the family. Leave JFK on Tuesday 27th May.

Having so much fun.......

Hope you all are doing ok........looking forward to catching up when I get home


----------



## macraven

_Hello schumi !!!!



glad you did a stop by here.
sounds like you are going non stop and having fun.


great to read your weather is better than the midwest.



see youse May 28th.............or after you wake up once you are home._


----------



## glocon

macraven said:


> _how bad is the chattanoaga area for allergies?_



Not sure, only ever drove thru on the way to Orlando.  They call middle TN the Tennessee valley, so maybe that valley thing holds in all the pollen and stuff. Seems like lots of asthma around here too.

So I just reserved a Jurassic Park kids suite, and last week I reserved a garden view at HRH.  My husband is gonna think I'm crazy. Now I need to decide which one to keep...


----------



## macraven

glocon said:


> So I just reserved a Jurassic Park kids suite, and last week I reserved a garden view at HRH.  My husband is gonna think I'm crazy. Now I need to decide which one to keep...



_keep the husband or the room?_


----------



## coastermom

Hello all 

Well the school year is almost over here and I will then have time to myself again !! 

We have planed summer trips and are heading to Disney Land and WDW this year !! 

I am a chicken so no HHN I am off to MNSSHP this Sept ! 

Hope all is good with everyone here ! I am off to get myself some much needed sleep ! Wanted to say Hello before I disappear again into the word of Common Core HELL !!! If you have kids in school you will know what I mean !!


----------



## glocon

macraven said:


> _keep the husband or the room?_



LOL

I think I'll keep the hubby and I'm leaning toward the Jurassic Park room.  We have never stayed at RPR.  I just wonder if the twin beds on the kids side will be big enough for two 17 year old boys.  I guess that if we were bringing twin blow up mattresses for them to sleep on twin beds wouldn't be any different.


----------



## macraven

coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well the school year is almost over here and I will then have time to myself again !!
> 
> We have planed summer trips and are heading to Disney Land and WDW this year !!
> 
> I am a chicken so no HHN I am off to MNSSHP this Sept !
> 
> Hope all is good with everyone here ! I am off to get myself some much needed sleep ! Wanted to say Hello before I disappear again into the word of Common Core HELL !!! If you have kids in school you will know what I mean !!




_good to see youse homie!

have a few beers and hhn will be just a blur for you.
_




glocon said:


> LOL
> 
> I think I'll keep the hubby and I'm leaning toward the Jurassic Park room.  We have never stayed at RPR.  I just wonder if the twin beds on the kids side will be big enough for two 17 year old boys.  I guess that if we were bringing twin blow up mattresses for them to sleep on twin beds wouldn't be any different.



_go to the uo website and click on hotels.

the JP suite looks to be regular twin beds.
https://www.universalorlando.com/Hotels/Loews-Royal-Pacific-Resort/Accommodations/Luxury-Suites.aspx

the JP suite is the same size as the king suite i stay in.
regular twin beds would fit in that room if it is sized the same as the K-suite.


_


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Monday morning everyone.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Happy Monday morning everyone.


----------



## AJ1983

I am getting so excited for our trip! Less than 5 months now!Only "bad" thing about Universal is because we stay onsite, there is nothing to really plan because we are guaranteed to do whatever we want! Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely not complaining, because I love short waits even more than I love planning,and I guess Disney planning keeps me busy enough haha

Have to say we are looking forward to spending more time at Universal this time around (5 nights as opposed to 1) so we can experience each park multiple times, as well as HHN, for which I am buying the EP so we can ensure we see everything.


----------



## Bluer101

AJ1983 said:


> I am getting so excited for our trip! Less than 5 months now!Only "bad" thing about Universal is because we stay onsite, there is nothing to really plan because we are guaranteed to do whatever we want! Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely not complaining, because I love short waits even more than I love planning,and I guess Disney planning keeps me busy enough haha  Have to say we are looking forward to spending more time at Universal this time around (5 nights as opposed to 1) so we can experience each park multiple times, as well as HHN, for which I am buying the EP so we can ensure we see everything.



Congrats on the extended stay. It's the best when you can stay more nights. You get so relaxed and can really slow down.


----------



## macraven

AJ1983 said:


> I am getting so excited for our trip! Less than 5 months now!Only "bad" thing about Universal is because we stay onsite, there is nothing to really plan because we are guaranteed to do whatever we want! Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely not complaining, because I love short waits even more than I love planning,and I guess Disney planning keeps me busy enough haha
> 
> Have to say we are looking forward to spending more time at Universal this time around (5 nights as opposed to 1) so we can experience each park multiple times, as well as HHN, for which I am buying the EP so we can ensure we see everything.



 _back home!

5 months might seem like a lifetime right now but it will pass quickly.

having a longer stay for the trip will be fantastic.
you will be able to do so much more and hit hhn.


there are so many places to eat at CW, hotels and the parks, you will need to add more dates to the next trip after the upcoming one to hit them all._


----------



## Lynne G

Hump Day!  A very wet and muggy Wednesday for us.  

Hope all are doing well.  I think we are about 3 months until coming to USO.  So ready for hot, sunny weather.  Summer camp papers are here.  That means, yes, summer is coming!!!  Now if mother nature would cooperate, it might actually feel like the end of May, and Memorial Day this week-end.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_time to fire up the grill??..............






glad you did the wednesday heads up for me today.
remembered this is the day the kitten gets her stitches out.


so nice i can count on my homies _


----------



## Heluvsme

16 days til we leave for Florida! 

I am NOT able to focus on a stinkin' thing!

Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

what day is it?

bluer - my eyes, they burn 

we had a cold snap no snow guess I should be happy.  Furnace is getting shut off this weekend - or else, I refuse to pay for boiler in June no matter how damn cold it gets, ridiculous! Pool is open, but nobody has braved the icy water, had a few polar bears make inquiries. 

 In anticipation of it finally seguing back into the 70's today, have been marinating steaks for two days to grill out.  revised forecast calls for hail & tornado watch this afternoon, stir fry is starting to sound good.



macraven said:


> _i love them too!
> _



I'm going to set a trap for those gremlins



macraven said:


> _i think this week schumi will return to civilization, i mean back to her home.
> 
> hope she has wonderful stories (with pictures) to share with us.
> 
> 
> 
> i love hearing about everyone's trips !!_



yep, next best thing to being there. 

wondering if carole has had the urge to jump into a big ole SUV and motor on down to Universal yet?



Lynne G said:


> I will be there from 19 to 23, and I am glad to see the earlier hours, as I hope that means lower crowds are expected.
> 
> I have no idea about number of rooms needed for group rate. *I got my ressie with that travel co that cannot magically be said for a vacation travel company.
> *
> That might be an interesting thought for youse traveling in Oct. Maybe check with RPH directly or try that travel agency as maybe they may be thinking about fall discounts at USO. Oh, and we have a bay view room at PBH.
> 
> 
> Hi Goofyfigment! Glad to hear your job now fits you better. If you would like to meet up when we are in the area this summer, give a shout. I can PM my cell number if you would like it.


 
lol

goofyfigment - success! good luck



coastermom said:


> Hello all
> 
> Well the school year is almost over here and I will then have time to myself again !!
> 
> We have planed summer trips and are heading to Disney Land and WDW this year !!
> 
> *I am a chicken so no HHN I am off to MNSSHP this Sept !*
> 
> Hope all is good with everyone here ! I am off to get myself some much needed sleep ! Wanted to say Hello before I disappear again into the word of Common Core HELL !!! If you have kids in school you will know what I mean !!



the size of the crowds @ MNSSHP some dates is almost as scary as HHN, not kidding.  I'd hate to see what they consider a sell-out for that hard ticketed event. has gotten to the point that we decided to skip the day after the race to head to HHN instead

 back to the grind of RL


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Leave it to Mr Bluer to find those Wednesday pictures! Lol


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Leave it to Mr Bluer to find those Wednesday pictures! Lol



_i think it is one of his many talents._


----------



## Bluer101

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Leave it to Mr Bluer to find those Wednesday pictures! Lol



Hey, remember you have to come home sometime.


----------



## keishashadow

he knows where you live!


----------



## marciemi

Trying to get the trip report done before we leave on Friday and I forget everything that happened so here's the next installment:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51487337#post51487337

Oldest son graduates from the Air Force Academy next week so we're heading out to Colorado on Friday for the week - should be fun and we're doing the bike down Pikes Peak thing again on Sunday, although the forecast currently is for 50's and rain (and that's at the bottom of the mountain - top will be about 40 degrees cooler theoretically).  Joy.  At least looking good for the parade Tuesday and graduation Wednesday.  I'll share some pics then!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> he knows where you live!



She did not come home.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> She did not come home.


----------



## pcstang

13 more days and we will be at PBH. Usually stay RPR and once at HRH.


----------



## Lynne G

pcstang said:


> 13 more days and we will be at PBH. Usually stay RPR and once at HRH.



Excellent!  And welcome!   We really like the Portofino.  In three more months, we too will be staying there.  I like the style of the hotel and the large rooms.  It was not that much further than the HRH to go to the parks.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


>



JK, we went to dinner at Chili's. Gotta love there email club with free appetizers every week.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> 13 more days and we will be at PBH. Usually stay RPR and once at HRH.





_let's call it 12 more wake ups.

no one sleeps much the night before a vacation.........!!


do you prefer RPH over HRH?

_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> JK, we went to dinner at Chili's. Gotta love there email club with free appetizers every week.



_i haven't been to a Chili's in years.
don't remember if i liked them or not.


i'll have to pull up their menu to jar my memory._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i haven't been to a Chili's in years. don't remember if i liked them or not.  i'll have to pull up their menu to jar my memory.



Lol


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Yes Mac, we need to meet in Waukegan.   I will be there a week from tomorrow.   I will get my schedule straight and pm you. 

So glad to hear about Bula's.  Last time I went there it was closed for renovations. That always scares me because it might re open as something inferior. 

Beautiful day in downtown Chicago today. Have a great day Homies.


----------



## zebsterama

Officially 2 months to go until our surprise trip!

We're telling our young ones that we're catching a flight to Chicago to visit friends -- hence the packing, the suitcases, the passport renewal for my daughter, etc. -- but I swear, those children of mine, will go (at least they BETTER go!! ) ballistic (in a good way) when we tell them it's 8 nights in Club at HRH and Universal.  

My only fears:

1) First Universal Trip for a Disney planner freak .... ugh ... "what do you mean I don't have to make reservations 6 months in advance for lunch and dinner?" ... and ... "create an itinerary for which rides to attack in order" 

2) Diagon Alley - and its impact; more specifically, how it relates to Fear number one ... see above --- . How bad, oh how bad will those crowds be .... I wonder ??

I suspect, like many others that frequent the DIS boards, I have this strange need for control, so that every experience can be maximized, every vacation moment perfect -- hence the strange, almost nervous dedication to plan, plan, plan.  

Why am I writing this post? Shouldn't I be planning right now?  

Ok, I'm done; sorry about that .... I will save the rest for therapy .

Cheers,
Zebsterama


----------



## macraven

_we have another canuck to add to our homie list.
glad you are joining us.

zebsterama


can you wait that long before you spill the beans to the kids?
good luck in keeping it a surprise.


don't waste your money on therapy.
come here and bare your soul.
we will make you feel happy...
_


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Yes Mac, we need to meet in Waukegan.   I will be there a week from tomorrow.   I will get my schedule straight and pm you.
> 
> So glad to hear about Bula's.  Last time I went there it was closed for renovations. That always scares me because it might re open as something inferior.
> 
> Beautiful day in downtown Chicago today. Have a great day Homies.



_
WONDERFUL............

i have a restricted time period for next friday.
i have to leave my house for McHenry around 4:00 as one of my son's is having his wedding rehearsal and dinner starting at 5:30.

make your schedule before that time period if at all possible.

i really want to meet up with you.

_


----------



## kittengal13

Just popping in to say hello! Have been extremely busy with work and exams but my last exam was today wooooo! Hope everything is well!


----------



## marciemi

Got the last day of the TR up:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51495786#post51495786

Heading to Colorado tomorrow so I'll catch you all in a week unless I have a chance to post a quick pic or two!


----------



## macraven

_marcie, i posted on your trippie.

i beat the homies to it......




kittengal, now that you are all educated for the year, you can relax and enjoy your summer.


have any trips lined up soon?_


----------



## goofyfigment

Sitting in the airport on my way to baton rouge to see my daughter and the bayou country superfest. Feel bad for all these people who are leaving Orlando and going home


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone!  Hope everyone has a great 3 day weekend.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is doing well 
Only 23 more sleeps until orlando and now we are just waiting on oldest DS to find out if he can go cause he just started a new job and doesn't know if he can go and hope he can cause DW will be heart broken if he can't
On the home front Simba has doubled in size and loves to walk in between my legs instead of beside me lol


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> She did not come home.


 
 u kidder u



Bluer101 said:


> JK, we went to dinner at Chili's. Gotta love there email club with free appetizers every week.


 
 also haven't been there for many moons...do they still have the tequila chicken thing?



marciemi said:


> Got the last day of the TR up:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51495786#post51495786
> 
> Heading to Colorado tomorrow so I'll catch you all in a week unless I have a chance to post a quick pic or two!


 
 will drive by, enjoy!

 STL soon u'll be in single digits.  who's going to watch the pooch while your away?



goofyfigment said:


> Sitting in the airport on my way to baton rouge to see my daughter and the bayou country superfest. Feel bad for all these people who are leaving Orlando and going home



 have fun down on the bayou.  don't talk to any swamp creatures.  the plane ride home is always a different vibe than the one down...

 speaking of arriving in MCO, my magic # is 5

 possibility I might be doing all the driving this trip.  since the mr has a CDL his DL renewal has to be processed via snail mail.  dawned on me this week the camera card didn't come in...his BD is in 5 days.  Called penndot who said it was mailed 24 days ago.  They won't mail out another unless it's been 30 from date of issuance, stating Dept of Homeland Security regs. Fingers crossed it's in the mail & received by Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is doing well
> Only 23 more sleeps until orlando and now we are just waiting on oldest DS to find out if he can go cause he just started a new job and doesn't know if he can go and hope he can cause DW will be heart broken if he can't
> On the home front Simba has doubled in size and loves to walk in between my legs instead of beside me lol



Hope your DS does get the time off.  So nice to have family vacation time.

Glad to hear Simba is getting bigger.  Yep, wait til he's full grown.  My male lab really liked to be underfoot, so one day I tripped over him coming down the stairs and split my nose open on the corner of the curio cabinet. He was a big, lovin' dog though.     

Goofyfigment - safe travels.  Hope it's not too hot.

Keisha, vacation is so close.  I'm still in the high double digits.  However, according to my calendar, we have 222 days until the end of the year.  I can't believe it's almost June now.  

Bluer - patriotic week-end - any picture to celebrate this start to the holiday week-end?


Safe and enjoyable week-end to all!


----------



## Bluer101

Here you go.


----------



## Bluer101

Keshia, 

I have not seen that on the menu lately or really looked, lol. We are there atleast once a week. They give great coupons every week through their email club. At our local Chili's if you go during happy hour (you know we don't drink but it's still happy) and sit in the bar you get free chips and salsa. Then if it's just DW and I we will split a burger with the free app coupon and get our if there fit under $15 with tip. Hey the more you save the more you can do.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _let's call it 12 more wake ups.
> 
> no one sleeps much the night before a vacation.........!!
> 
> 
> do you prefer RPH over HRH?
> 
> _



Thanks for the welcome!

Well then...11 more sleeps it is! Don't post often here but, I do enjoy reading the universal forums every day. Especially as a vacation gets closer!
We've stayed at RPR many times and did HRH in March. I do prefer RPR over HRH and probably won't stay at HRH again. We had a good time at HRH but I didn't like how small it was and it felt very sterile. I did enjoy the Kitchen restaurant and went when they were doing a kids eat free deal which was really nice. Thought we would give PBR a shot as we have never stayed there. We have checked it out a little and took the kids to get ice cream last year.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> u kidder u  also haven't been there for many moons...do they still have the tequila chicken thing?  will drive by, enjoy!  STL soon u'll be in single digits.  who's going to watch the pooch while your away?  have fun down on the bayou.  don't talk to any swamp creatures.  the plane ride home is always a different vibe than the one down...  speaking of arriving in MCO, my magic # is 5   possibility I might be doing all the driving this trip.  since the mr has a CDL his DL renewal has to be processed via snail mail.  dawned on me this week the camera card didn't come in...his BD is in 5 days.  Called penndot who said it was mailed 24 days ago.  They won't mail out another unless it's been 30 from date of issuance, stating Dept of Homeland Security regs. Fingers crossed it's in the mail & received by Tuesday.


If the oldest DS goes a friend of his said he would if he is not in the reserves that weekend and if that doesn't work out then I guess maybe a coworker of my DW said he would


----------



## keishashadow

ky07 said:


> If the oldest DS goes a friend of his said he would if he is not in the reserves that weekend and if that doesn't work out then I guess maybe a coworker of my DW said he would


 
 nice to have friends!  I didn't know ur son was in the reserves, what branch?

 bluer not big on Mexican food in general but now I'm getting hungry for salsa & chips lol.

 lynne it'll be your turn before you know it.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey all........

Manhattan was amazing.....again.......loved every second 

My faith in humanity was restored....BIG time.

Lost my purse in a cab in centre of Manhattan....money.....credit cards....drivers licence....personal stuff........total panic set in.

Hotel staff were so good, calmed me down and helped as much as they could.......let me call UK from our hotel room for free to get my husband to cancel cards and just cry!!!! I assumed it was never going to be found. My poor mother was in a worse state than me, bless her. 

Long story short....I get a call in the room an hour later.....a very honest guy had found it......didn`t hand it to the cab driver as he wasn't sure I would ever see it......checked for info and found my aunt`s details......called her and called hotel to find me. I broke down when he told me on the phone he had it and would meet me at the 42nd St police office to give me it back 

What a wonderful guy.......he even apologized for going through my purse to find out if I had any personal details in there!!!! I told him I was so grateful on the phone and when we met him......I am the luckiest person that walked the planet to have a very honest person find it and take the trouble to meet me to hand it back  I will never forget that guy.

That glitch aside.....we had a blast in Manhattan........think we saw and did nearly everything......and then some. Wicked was just amazing again, Empire State Building is still very tall..........

Love the buzz of the city........even Times Square has it`s charm!!

Back in Long Island now and ready to celebrate Memorial weekend in The United States 

Off to dinner........catch you all when I`m back in the UK..........will miss NY.....but can`t wait to see my guys again......only 3 months to Orlando 

Hope you all are doing good


----------



## macraven

_schumi !!

i bet tonights dinner will be the best one you will have had during this entire trip to NY.
your purse was found and returned, now you can rejoice and have fun !!


i can just imagine the horror and fear you had when you realized you lost your purse.

so thrilled for youse that it was returned !!


i bet you will be sending some of those cadbury chocolates to your new found hero.
such a wonderful story you can talk about, kindness from a stranger, an honest stranger.


be well and enjoy the remainder of your vacation.

_


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Well then...11 more sleeps it is! Don't post often here but, I do enjoy reading the universal forums every day. Especially as a vacation gets closer!
> We've stayed at RPR many times and did HRH in March. I do prefer RPR over HRH and probably won't stay at HRH again. We had a good time at HRH but I didn't like how small it was and it felt very sterile. I did enjoy the Kitchen restaurant and went when they were doing a kids eat free deal which was really nice. Thought we would give PBR a shot as we have never stayed there. We have checked it out a little and took the kids to get ice cream last year.



_HRH and RPH were the two i stayed at the most.
only at PBH once.

back in 09, i started doing more RPH stays as i really adored that place's ambiance and staff.

now i stay only at RPH.


10 more wake ups for youse !

come back and post more.
once you are here, you are then considered one of the homies to us.

jump in and just start talking.

we usually have quite a few conversations going on at once.
_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _?.....
> 
> jump in and just start talking.
> 
> we usually have quite a few conversations going on at once.
> _



Yeah,...and that's just Mac...talking to & talking with herself! 

Wow Schumster. If youse wouldda let me know your situation, I coulda told you not to panic...that EVERY 'Merican is HONEST like that dude!  

Seriously though, I "lost" a "loaded" wallet a few years ago, and it really stung...still get sick thinking about how many Butterbeers I coulda bought my girls at IOA.

CL rates at Christmas break are flipping' ridiculous...still haven't pulled the trigger....   
Tick.....
Tick.....


----------



## macraven

_youse know me so well..............


so you are going at christmas time?

i always swore i would never go to orlando in late december or anytime in january.
weather is the pits at home and never know if a flight will be delayed due to weather out of ohare or mitchell field.


had to eat my words this year as i went january 3rd with my son.

it was -11 degrees driving to the airport in milwaukee that morning at 4:15 am.

parks were crowded and cold, even thru the second week of january.


again i say not in that month ever again..._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> youse know me so well..............  so you are going at christmas time?  i always swore i would never go to orlando in late december or anytime in january. weather is the pits at home and never know if a flight will be delayed due to weather out of ohare or mitchell field.  had to eat my words this year as i went january 3rd with my son.  it was -11 degrees driving to the airport in milwaukee that morning at 4:15 am.  parks were crowded and cold, even thru the second week of january.  again i say not in that month ever again...



The parks were not to bad, maybe we are used to it. I think visiting with you guys made it better. 

Like I say, if anyone is going to the Darkside on a weekend let us know. Chances are we will be there or come up for a meet.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, yea the last day we were with you on that sunday was great weather.
that first week we were at the motherland was crowded and cold and windy.


january 3rd still had the holiday crowds over there.
crowds lightened up when we moved over to the darkside._


----------



## buckeev

Yeah Mac....We LOVE the Christmas season at the parks/resorts...
We were actually there this past season-your trip overlapped ours a few days...we came home Jan 8th, tired, worn out bodies in tow! 

Probably gonna try to pull it off again...As of this moment, I've booked Mouseville's WL for 9n with "Free Dining"...(with the possibility of 2 or 3 more nights RO @ POR before WL. Trying to figure out my ticket mess with that segment). 
The "Free Dining" probably will end up costing me about 500/600 more than what I would've spent doing RO ressies and OOP meals/Tix...BUT it gives us a chance to stay at a resort I've always coveted...(Hey..I think I'll change my signature to that...
*"Though shalt not covet thy fellow DISrs Deluxe Resort Ressie"*
Whatcha think?   

Still haven't pulled the trigger on my Minionville ressie, probably will do that today. I just can't decide...4n with CL, or 5n w/o...the SMSM rate doesn't quite SM for me to be real excited...and AP/AAA rates will be few-and -far-between.... 
SWA is crazy, but I have a decent amount of RR pts to ease the pain a bit.
Sounds like I'm complainin'...but not really...sometimes I think I enjoy the planning part of our Orlando trips more than the trips.


----------



## Heluvsme

Schumi!!!  That story has renewed MY faith in humanity! Wow!!!

Happy Memorial Day everyone!  A time to remember and honor our vets and beloved service people, and all our loved ones who have passed.


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> nice to have friends!  I didn't know ur son was in the reserves, what branch?  bluer not big on Mexican food in general but now I'm getting hungry for salsa & chips lol.  lynne it'll be your turn before you know it.


my son is not in the reserves his friend is but I guess you could call him our son too cause he calls DW mom and he is in the marines


----------



## ky07

keishashadow said:


> nice to have friends!  I didn't know ur son was in the reserves, what branch?  bluer not big on Mexican food in general but now I'm getting hungry for salsa & chips lol.  lynne it'll be your turn before you know it.


no it's not my son that is in the reserves it's his friend but I guess we could say he is cause he calls DW mom and got upset when no one told him I had a heart attack and was in the hospital but he is in the marines and is a really good kid


----------



## ky07

Sorry double post


----------



## macraven

_hey St L........how are you gonna last until you leave for your trip?


really hope your son can get the time off work so he can be with you all._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hi Mac!!!

Sorry I posted and disappeared earlier. Looks like we'll be making our usual trip in Oct (4-7) with HHN being on the 5th. Any hope of seeing you? (or Marco? Pax & Dori?) 

We were actually hoping to shoot for later in the month closer to Halloween but my parents, who are also my pup sitters, have plans to see the Scottish band Albanach and it would interfere.  The third week of Oct is still a posibility too.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> hey St L........how are you gonna last until you leave for your trip?  really hope your son can get the time off work so he can be with you all.


I have actually been doing pretty good and if all else I have meds for the old ticker lol but seriously I did good last year and oldest DS is still up in the air but told him we love to have him go but if his job wouldn't allow it then don't feel bad cause he has to do what he wants not us


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Hi Mac!!!
> 
> Sorry I posted and disappeared earlier. Looks like we'll be making our usual trip in Oct (4-7) with HHN being on the 5th. Any hope of seeing you? (or Marco? Pax & Dori?)
> 
> We were actually hoping to shoot for later in the month closer to Halloween but my parents, who are also my pup sitters, have plans to see the Scottish band Albanach and it would interfere.  The third week of Oct is still a posibility too.



_for the 5th, i will be there, so far marco is in too.
 i sent a note to pax and mrs pax.

you bet i will see you that night for hhn.....

lets finalize plans for doing the park again._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> I have actually been doing pretty good and if all else I have meds for the old ticker lol but seriously I did good last year and oldest DS is still up in the air but told him we love to have him go but if his job wouldn't allow it then don't feel bad cause he has to do what he wants not us



_i'm glad your ticker is still working fine...

i had that issue with one of my sons too due to his job.
he had to bail on the october 13 trip so we planned again and we went january this year.

he quit his first job in november and was hired at another place end of november.

he asked at the time of hiring if he could have 2 weeks off of work starting jan 3rd.
they said okay and we did orlando then.

_


----------



## keishashadow

I'm sitting here wondering where time has gone...my baby turns 21 today

 this time tomorrow we'll be in Orlando, back in 'da burg on June 8th, hold down the fort campers.

 carole - amazing you were reunited with your purse, affirms there are still good people out there.

 sharky - we're ditching MNSSHP this year & will be driving up for HHN on 10/5 too.


----------



## macraven

_ to davy !!

hard to believe he is this old.
the years have gone by too fast keisha.......


oh sharky, keishashadow and mr keisha are on the list for the 5th.
i screwed up and didn't list them in the past post......._


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 21st birthday to Keisha's baby!  Time does fly.  DS will be 17 this fall, and I am having trouble believing that.  And, have a great trip!  Details when returning would be appreciated.

Sniff, no fall trip planned for us.  Oh well.  We'll be sweating the last two weeks of August.

Which leads me to my wish for warm weather.  It will be 86 and humid today, but with the storms tonight, the high tomorrow will be 70.  No wonder everyone around here has some kinda sickness.  We don't want to turn on our AC just yet.  Today, I might have to.

Happy Tuesday, y'all!  What a nice way to start a short work week.

Schumi, glad to hear the purse's return. What a relief.  Also happy you had a great visit to NY.


----------



## keishashadow

good thing I didn't have any caffeine today...

mac - more the merrier @ HHN, hoping to see Todd that night.  

lynne - some powerful storms went thru here today, batten down the hatches.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> I'm sitting here wondering where time has gone...my baby turns 21 today
> 
> this time tomorrow we'll be in Orlando, back in 'da burg on June 8th, hold down the fort campers.
> 
> carole - amazing you were reunited with your purse, affirms there are still good people out there.
> 
> sharky - we're ditching MNSSHP this year & will be driving up for HHN on 10/5 too.



Wow, 21. Ours is going to be 12, man time flys. 

I asked you this before, what is the last day that you are at Universal? We are there Sat and Sun. But I think you said you won't be there.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> good thing I didn't have any caffeine today...
> 
> mac - more the merrier @ HHN, hoping to see Todd that night.
> 
> lynne - some powerful storms went thru here today, batten down the hatches.



_hey todd and any other homies that will be at hhn oct 5th, let's meet up !!



this is your personal invitation............
if i know you or not, you are invited.....



i don't want to even talk about the weather yet.
let's just say my electric blanket will be on again tonight._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Wow, 21. Ours is going to be 12, man time flys.
> 
> I asked you this before, what is the last day that you are at Universal? We are there Sat and Sun. But I think you said you won't be there.



_i might have this wrong Bluer but i think keisha and her Mr are doing a couple of nights at the motherland and then they are going on a boat ride for the rest of the week.

she takes a lot of trips and i can't keep them straight.
i think she also is doing a trip where they throw dice._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i might have this wrong Bluer but i think keisha and her Mr are doing a couple of nights at the motherland and then they are going on a boat ride for the rest of the week.  she takes a lot of trips and i can't keep them straight. i think she also is doing a trip where they throw dice.



I think that's what she said before but between all our trips I can't remember either. Lol

Not like it's such a bad thing.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Hump Day! I see the picture already made it here.


----------



## Heluvsme

Happy Wednesday!  Love the camel picture!

This time of year is my favorite time of year--- school is out on Friday, we leave next Friday for Orlando, the weather is warm and nice, I'm not waking up at the butt crack of dawn everyday..... Just a good time of year! 

Mac, is there a wedding this weekend?  Weddings are my thang!  I'm a floral designer and I am fortunate enough to see weddings (well, the prep for the weddings) nearly every weekend.  When I'm not doing funerals I'm doing weddings.  There's a joke in there somewhere but I have only had half a cup of tea this morning. 

Have a great day everyone!  I think we'll be watching a couple Harry Potters we have on our DVR today!


----------



## macraven

Heluvsme said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Love the camel picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Mac, is there a wedding this weekend?  Weddings are my thang!  I'm a floral designer and I am fortunate enough to see weddings (well, the prep for the weddings) nearly every weekend.  When I'm not doing funerals I'm doing weddings.  There's a joke in there somewhere but I have only had half a cup of tea this morning.
> 
> !




_yup !

friday is the rehearsal and dinner, saturday is the wedding for one of my sons.

still not totally ready for it.



it will be a formal wedding with 12 attendants and as far as i know, 185 guests.


i'll take pictures of the flowers so you can tell me what you think since this is your line of work.
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>



_worth another showing.
i do love the minions.  !!!_


----------



## Heluvsme

What a fun, and BUSY, time!!  I love the details of weddings, all of it. I've seen small, inexpensive DIY type weddings, and grand, ridiculously expensive weddings, and honestly I've loved all of them with the exception of one---where the bride hated everyone and everything and actually threw her cake (prior to the ceremony when she was 'inspecting' things) at the baker and her assistants. I have probably seen 400 weddings over the years and that was by far the worst one, lol!  And since I'm giving time to the worst one, the best one--- was a man who came in to order his bride's bouquet, 2 bridesmaids bouquets, a small nose gay for a flower girl, and 3 boutonnières--- all for he and his fiance's wedding, to be held at her hospital bedside, where she was dying from cancer. Less than a month later he called and placed the order for her casket spray using the same flowers we used in her wedding bouquet.  Sad, yes. Genuine and loving and sweet and blessed--yes! Absolutely a beautiful marriage, albeit it short. 

I hope your son's wedding is filled with nothing but polite and friendly guests, responsible vendors, and of course loads of fun and love and blessings!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the picture Bluer.  Always fun to see those minions.  

Thanks Kiesha.  Nice storm last night, high winds, down wires and tree blocked roads this morning.  To be showers today, but all I have seen is windy rain all day so far.  Um, that's a shower?  Cool too, had to wear a jacket and now drinking hot tea.  June is coming soon right?

Mac, so exciting.  Wishing love and the best for the wedding. Maybe you'll be a grandma one of these days?  And see, after this one, you'll then have practice for the other DS's wedding.  

Still playing around with my ADR's for the motherland.  Why do I have to decide so far in advance?  I do like a TS at least one a day, as I like everyone to unwind and eat together.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

Hello folks!!

Glad to see so many people talking about trips!!

Good luck with the wedding, Mac. I hope it's wonderful. 

No trips to FL in my immediate future. But my friend Carol has decided it is no longer worth fighting the HOA in a battle that never seems to go anywhere. They've decided to sell their home and find a new home with no HOA. 

I hope everyone on this thread is doing well. Big hugs all around!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Happy hump day homies!  Love the minions Mr bluer

Heluvsme...your story brought tears to my eyes...sad and joyful at the same time.  Did the marriage last for the cake throwing bride?  I'll bet not.

A belated happy birthday to Davy...my baby turned 24 last month....time does fly.

mac...are you sure you can't make it to the motherland when we're there?  It won't be the same without you

Carole...how scary to lose your purse...how awesome you got it back.  I lost my fanny pack with our Universal tickets in it at Kidani a few years ago...I dropped it in the never ending hallway and luckily a maid found it.....I was walking  back retracing my steps when I saw her putting it on her cart...what a relief.

Hope you all have a great week


----------



## Heluvsme

Hi Tink, about the cake throwing bride  I have no idea! When we were done, we were DONE!  Flowers made, delivered, paid for....DONE!


----------



## macraven

_tink, i will be at the motherland on sept 30 for the start of that portion of my vacation.
then on to the darkside for 12 days.

what are your dates?

tanx hellluvsme for the kind words.
i'll be sure to duck if any cake is thrown at son's wedding.

kogo.........that is sad no more orlando with carol.
it was sweet to meet up with you both on that last trip.

lynne g.......bite your tongue.
i rather stay taking care of kittys than littles....
second wedding for another son will be a snap.
i'm taking notes of how the first one is going so i will be prepared for the next one 6 months later.

Bluer, i think i remember where our keisha will be.
star wars thingy isn't it?_


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say homies
Well we are 18 days away from being at the darkside but DW  argues it's 17 and when I tell her it's 18 she tells me I am not suppose to count today and I just say whatever you say darling it just puts us closer to being there lol


----------



## macraven

_st lawrence:

happy wife
happy life_


----------



## tink1957

hey mac....good news is we will be there from sept 29 - Oct 2 so I smell a meet up in our future we can finally do that drink around the world we never got to do last year.

Kogo...sorry to hear you're not going this year.  We also enjoyed meeting you and Carol last  time....maybe next year.

Dinner tonight is lemon chicken with fresh herbs from the garden...who says a diet can't be tasty?


----------



## macraven

_*Woot*..........


will connect with you over the summer for meeting up.
are you bringing your daughter this time?


it is after 10 now.
just turned the oven on to start dinner.

it has been a long day._


----------



## Bluer101

LOL


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thank you Mr bluer!


----------



## macraven

_no one sent me that memo.
_

















*hb Mrs Bluer*


----------



## Heluvsme

I love a celebration!
Happy birthday Mrs Bluer!

I think I'll go make you a cake now. I love cake. Not that I need a reason, but now I have one.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> no one sent me that memo.        hb Mrs Bluer



I'm sorry, but I will give you a heads up, mine is tomorrow.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

A May baby!   Happy Birthday Mrs. Bluer!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thanks everyone! Having a great day today. We will be celebrating all weekend with Mr bluer's birthday tomorrow and US/IOA over the weekend!!!
Fun, fun, fun


----------



## ky07

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Thanks everyone! Having a great day today. We will be celebrating all weekend with Mr bluer's birthday tomorrow and US/IOA over the weekend!!! Fun, fun, fun


Happy Birthday to you and the Mr hope you guys have a great one


----------



## tink1957

to Mrs bluer

   to Mr bluer tomorrow

Hope you both get everything you wish for.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _*Woot*..........
> 
> 
> will connect with you over the summer for meeting up.
> are you bringing your daughter this time?
> ._



Sounds like a plan...yes, I'm bringing Danielle this trip.  She hasn't been in a few years so it will be fun to show her all the new stuff.  She's also a big Potterhead so she will be in Harry heaven in Diagon Alley.


----------



## macraven

_* Bluer !*_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Bluer !



Lol, thank you. I was counting sheep.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer101 - Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I was the first to say it this morning but I will say it again.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bluer! XOXO

I'm not as creative as he is when it comes to doing things on the computer. Wish I had a minion to give him. Lol


----------



## Cielei

Happy Birthday to the Bluers! 

Finally back and somewhat settled from my brother's wedding in SC. Side trip to Disney was really fun too, and the best part is the DH has agreed to my Dark side vacation in September!!!   He just needed a gentle reminder of how much fun Fl vacation can be. We drove from Fl to SC for the wedding festivities; so we stopped off in St Augustine for the boys to take a look around the fort and town. 

Mac - good luck with the wedding! I hope it turns out as beautiful as my brother's wedding was last weekend. They had a photo booth at the wedding, and it was really awesome! They did a scrap book with photo strips from everyone who went in throughout the night, and then you left the couple a note under your pictures. I had the pleasure of being a bridesmaid with girls who could have all been my daughter (I was seriously almost double the age of every other bridesmaid - my brother is 16 years younger than me). 

Photo Booth Fun




The wedding party


----------



## macraven

_your pictures are beautiful !

everyone looks so happy too.





did the rehearsal and dinner tonight.
didn't get home until well after midnight.
_


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone for the B day wishes. 

The pictures are very nice. I have not been in a photo booth in many years. Reminds me of mug shots.   JK.  

We are up and getting ready to head out the door, next stop RPR.


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived after stopping for breakfast. RPR had a couple of nice cards and gifts for our birthdays, pretty cool. Heading to IOA until our suite is ready. 

Check in later.


----------



## Lynne G

Wishing Mac's family a beautiful wedding and nice day.  

Fun pictures from the wedding.  Everyone does look like they were having fun.  

Hope the Bluers are having a good time at USO.  IOA has some great rides.  Mythos for lunch?


Enjoy the week- end all!


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Wishing Mac's family a beautiful wedding and nice day.  Fun pictures from the wedding.  Everyone does look like they were having fun.  Hope the Bluers are having a good time at USO.  IOA has some great rides.  Mythos for lunch?  Enjoy the week- end all!



We got to the walking path and got out text that the room was ready. So we went back and went to the room. Changed into our bathing suits and headed to IOA for water rides. Then returned to rpr for lunch poolside. It started to rain after we finished so grabbed our drinks and just returned to our room. Got a shower and sitting in the living room watching tv and the rain out the window. 

Mac, 

Hope the wedding is going great. 

Talk later.


----------



## macraven

_that is fantastic you got gifts and cards from the hotel for your and the mrs. birthday .....



leaving within the hour for the wedding.

pictures for our side of the family will be done 1.5 hours before the wedding.
then more group pictures after the wedding.


it will be another long day/night_


----------



## buckeev

Just popping in to wish Happy Birthday stuff...Happy wedding stuff...and all that other Hap-Hap-Happy Stuff to all y'all ! 


Been so busy...All Star tournament rush time, and all the crazy little league moms are 'bout to drive me to drink! Everybody wants their uniforms YESTERDAY! 

Hey Bluer Krew...hug the Minions for my son! He is struggling with a bit of withdrawal right now...end of school blues, and-(as far as he knows)-no "official" trip scheduled right now... .


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We are home now. We hugged minions for everyone.    Had a great time as always. Now we are going to start looking forward to our summer trip. Will start that count down as it gets a little closer. Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Mac hope everything went well this weekend.


----------



## pcstang

2 more sleeps and we head out. Staying Tuesday night with my parents in Apopka, which is 25 minutes north of Universal. Checking into PBR wed morning and staying through Sat. Then, off to a 7 bedroom 5 bath house in Windsor Hills to get all the cousins together which we do once a year. Going to do 1 night at RPR the following Thursday / Friday to take my oldest son and nephew to the parks for a couple of days. Ready for the break! It's been almost 3 months since our last trip to Universal!


----------



## pcstang

Was trying to use photobucket...didn't work. Sorry!


----------



## macraven

_no one sleeps much a few days out when they have a fabulous vacation planned.


have fun at the dark side !!
_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _no one sleeps much a few days out when they have a fabulous vacation planned.
> 
> 
> have fun at the dark side !!
> _



Thanks! We always do! We go 5 or 6 times a year. How was the wedding? I have a few years left until I have to start thinking about that for my 3 kids.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Monday everyone. 

Mac, glad your wedding was good. 

Tired today as yesterday's drive home was tiring do to the rain on and off. We ended up seeing 2 rollover accidents. One happened with the vehicle right in front if us getting off I-4 onto the turnpike. The other was right before Fort Drum plaza going north bound side. 

We'll back to work and countdown to next trip, 4 weeks!  We might head up for DS birthday in 2 weeks, maybe a surprise for him.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....can't wait to hear about wedding 

Getting back to normal here........jet lag finally over. Had an amazing time in both Manhattan and on Long Island.

Relatives were fantastic, was so lovely getting to know them properly this year. We were staying at one of my cousins houses which was just beautiful. I could get used to eating breakfast by their swimming pool every day.

Went to Fire Island which was lovely........the whole area around there I really loved. My cousins have  a boat so spent some time dining in marinas which was heavenly.......seafood was amazing!!

Montauk, in fact anywhere we went we loved. Went to a little town called Sayville for lunch a few times, beautiful

In Manhattan we did everything.......or so it seems. Last year my niece and I did a lot without mum so this year she had to do it all 

Empire State, Rockefeller, Central Park.....every inch I think......Carnegie Hall, Plaza Hotel for a cocktail and photos, Tiffany where mum got a charm and chain, Saks, Bryant Park, NY Public Library, Macy's..........a lot.........Flatiron Building, Greenwich Village, Washington Park, Grand Central Station where I got my picture taken with 6 marines , WTC 1 was amazing, didn't get to the memorial as either Obama was there then it was fully booked, Financial district and Wall Street, UN building was also a highlight, Brooklyn Bridge was just beautiful to walk back into the city, and Chinatown was not a disappointment this year.

Wicked was a highlight again, loved it so much.

Mum treating me to a lovely Vera Wang bag  and a thousand other things.....she really spoiled me!!!

I'm sure a million other things too. Food was good, ate at some lovely places in both Manhattan and Long Island. Cocktails too 

Of course the purse incident which thankfully only lasted a couple of hours was a tiny glitch. Still so very, very grateful to the man that found it.

Hotel in the city was excellent too. We had a suite so we had plenty of room. My mother is a tiny little thing so she doesn't take up much room anyway. But glad we booked where we stayed.

And weather was glorious!!!

But I did miss my guys a lot, and was so glad to get back to them.

I've rambled a bit here  anyways hope all you guys are all doing good


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo! It's a Monday.  Bright sun for us today!  Yay!

Schumi - welcome home!  Just reading what you saw and did makes me tired!  What a fun family visit.

Bluers, glad to hear you made it home safely.  Definitely have to treat the little bluer to a quick trip.  

Mac, hope you now have one done and one to go.  What a great week-end for a wedding.

We are now just under 80 days until our vacation.  Patiently waiting.  I can't believe it's June already.  May flew by for us.


----------



## glocon

Mac- I hope you share some wedding pix...
Weddings are such happy times, but have their bittersweet moments too.

And don't forget you plan on posting at least flower pix!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> mac.....can't wait to hear about wedding   Getting back to normal here........jet lag finally over. Had an amazing time in both Manhattan and on Long Island.  Relatives were fantastic, was so lovely getting to know them properly this year. We were staying at one of my cousins houses which was just beautiful. I could get used to eating breakfast by their swimming pool every day.  Went to Fire Island which was lovely........the whole area around there I really loved. My cousins have  a boat so spent some time dining in marinas which was heavenly.......seafood was amazing!!  Montauk, in fact anywhere we went we loved. Went to a little town called Sayville for lunch a few times, beautiful  In Manhattan we did everything.......or so it seems. Last year my niece and I did a lot without mum so this year she had to do it all   Empire State, Rockefeller, Central Park.....every inch I think......Carnegie Hall, Plaza Hotel for a cocktail and photos, Tiffany where mum got a charm and chain, Saks, Bryant Park, NY Public Library, Macy's..........a lot.........Flatiron Building, Greenwich Village, Washington Park, Grand Central Station where I got my picture taken with 6 marines , WTC 1 was amazing, didn't get to the memorial as either Obama was there then it was fully booked, Financial district and Wall Street, UN building was also a highlight, Brooklyn Bridge was just beautiful to walk back into the city, and Chinatown was not a disappointment this year.  Wicked was a highlight again, loved it so much.  Mum treating me to a lovely Vera Wang bag  and a thousand other things.....she really spoiled me!!!  I'm sure a million other things too. Food was good, ate at some lovely places in both Manhattan and Long Island. Cocktails too   Of course the purse incident which thankfully only lasted a couple of hours was a tiny glitch. Still so very, very grateful to the man that found it.  Hotel in the city was excellent too. We had a suite so we had plenty of room. My mother is a tiny little thing so she doesn't take up much room anyway. But glad we booked where we stayed.  And weather was glorious!!!  But I did miss my guys a lot, and was so glad to get back to them.  I've rambled a bit here  anyways hope all you guys are all doing good



Wow, that was a busy trip. Glad you had fun. When you hit Universal we will have to meet up. 




Lynne G said:


> Wahoo! It's a Monday.  Bright sun for us today!  Yay!  Schumi - welcome home!  Just reading what you saw and did makes me tired!  What a fun family visit.  Bluers, glad to hear you made it home safely.  Definitely have to treat the little bluer to a quick trip.  Mac, hope you now have one done and one to go.  What a great week-end for a wedding.  We are now just under 80 days until our vacation.  Patiently waiting.  I can't believe it's June already.  May flew by for us.



Just got off the phone with RPR. We will be surprising him next Saturday morning. Now we have to pack without him knowing, lol. He was asking about it yesterday at checkout. King Suite her we come again. 

Oh, btw our if all our stays we we're put in tower 2. It was not bad probably because we were high up in a suite and not the average bottom pet floors.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Only 13 sleeps until orlando and the darkside but don't think oldest DS will be going and if the youngest has to go to summer school it may be me and DW by ourselves again but I guess that's just the way things work out


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Only 13 sleeps until orlando and the darkside but don't think oldest DS will be going and if the youngest has to go to summer school it may be me and DW by ourselves again but I guess that's just the way things work out



_woot.......second honeymoon for youse....!!!  



yesterday was really busy for me and today isn't much better.
have to take a son to the dentist soon.
he needs 3 wisdom teeth pulled and they plan to try to do 2 of them today.
we will find out once he is in the chair.


oh, for the wedding flowers, there wasn't much which surprised me.
flowers for the bridesmaids and bride were about it.
wrist corsage for mob and mog and it was just basic.

but, wedding was beautiful in all ways!
_


----------



## Heluvsme

Schumi, I'm tired just reading your report! Whew!  It does sound amazing though. I've never been to NY, that really sounds great!

Mac, I bet you will take awhile to recover, weddings are now productions on a whole different scale! It's not just a day.... It's a whole production, sometimes complete with directors, lol!

Did the wisdom teeth come out?  I was put out for mine, I hope he was too!


----------



## macraven

_yea, i'm beat from the wedding.
gonna be a repeat this december with another son.


nope, he wasn't put out.
he doesn't have dental insurance and the cost to have the anesthetic is too too expensive.

he had a top and bottom right side wisdom teeth yanked out today.
he had some shots and that helped numb him up.
he did get a script for pain pills but not many.

he does a repeat for the next wisdom tooth later this month.

when i had mine taken out, i was put out totally.
no way could i have handled it any other way._


----------



## macraven

_i noticed Mrs Blue's new avatar picture the other day.

have to say it is fantastic, i just adore it !!





now i am looking forward to her posting more so i can drool at that pic.

i love pics of the minionions and also cats_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> i noticed Mrs Blue's new avatar picture the other day.  have to say it is fantastic, i just adore it !!  now i am looking forward to her posting more so i can drool at that pic.  i love pics of the minionions and also cats



We have to thank Mr Bluer for that one. He knows I love minions as well so he changed it for me. He is always doing nice things like that.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I'm so excited.... I just booked our flights for our fall trip at $138 rt

I thought SW would never reduce the fares as they had been  holding at $200 forever.

 Carole is back home...sounds like a great  time was had by all.  I know your guys were happy to see you.

 mac...I remember when I had my wisdom teeth pulled...they gave me laughing gas...the dentist could have pulled out all of my teeth and I wouldn't have cared...I was feeling no pain and all was right with the world


----------



## Cielei

Happy Tuesday!

Glad the wedding was beautiful, Mac!

Glad to hear that the recent trips were fun and fabulous and yay for new trips!!

That is an awesome RT ticket price!! I got $248 RT today for our trip, and thought I was finding a good deal - trying to decide if I go ahead or if it will go down anymore.  It would be nice if DH would call me back and give his input, but I can't complain since we get to go!!

Serious question moment - We stayed at the Hard Rock last time we went, and the rooms were really nice and we enjoyed everything there very much except we didn't get any sleep, at all. The walls much be made of paper in that hotel!
I was thinking of trying Portifino Bay this time, but was wondering if that is the right choice. Which do y'all prefer Portifino Bay or Royal Pacific?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Cielei said:


> Happy Tuesday!  Glad the wedding was beautiful, Mac!  Glad to hear that the recent trips were fun and fabulous and yay for new trips!!  That is an awesome RT ticket price!! I got $248 RT today for our trip, and thought I was finding a good deal - trying to decide if I go ahead or if it will go down anymore.  It would be nice if DH would call me back and give his input, but I can't complain since we get to go!!  Serious question moment - We stayed at the Hard Rock last time we went, and the rooms were really nice and we enjoyed everything there very much except we didn't get any sleep, at all. The walls much be made of paper in that hotel! I was thinking of trying Portifino Bay this time, but was wondering if that is the right choice. Which do y'all prefer Portifino Bay or Royal Pacific?



Both hotels are great. We have stayed in both and have no problems sleeping in either.


----------



## macraven

_i prefer RPH.


not fond of the restaurants at PBH and the location.

many of my  homie friends stay there and love it.
it's just not for me.

wherever you decide to stay, you will enjoy it and have fun._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi - welcome home!  Just reading what you saw and did makes me tired!  What a fun family visit.


Thanks Lynne.......we were exhausted after 2 weeks,  but worth every second 



Bluer101 said:


> Wow, that was a busy trip. Glad you had fun. When you hit Universal we will have to meet up.


Sounds like a plan  



ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Only 13 sleeps until orlando and the darkside but don't think oldest DS will be going and if the youngest has to go to summer school it may be me and DW by ourselves again but I guess that's just the way things work out



So close now......you`ll still have a blast even if it`s just two of you. 



Heluvsme said:


> Schumi, I'm tired just reading your report! Whew!  It does sound amazing though. I've never been to NY, that really sounds great!



NY is just spectacular........that was my second visit and loved it even more this year.......If I had to choose either Manhattan/Long Island or Orlando........I may struggle to choose Orlando now   



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm so excited.... I just booked our flights for our fall trip at $138 rt
> 
> I thought SW would never reduce the fares as they had been  holding at $200 forever.
> 
> Carole is back home...sounds like a great  time was had by all.  I know your guys were happy to see you.
> 
> mac...I remember when I had my wisdom teeth pulled...they gave me laughing gas...the dentist could have pulled out all of my teeth and I wouldn't have cared...I was feeling no pain and all was right with the world



..........Hey Vicki......I did get your email before I left......just before, so thanks for that!! Yes we had an absolute blast.......but 2 weeks is a long time to be so far from my guys!!
Great air fare........fantastic prices!!!! Heaven`s I`d be there every weekend for airfare like that!!!!
I had laughing gas once too........they should sell it 



macraven said:


> _i prefer RPH.
> 
> 
> not fond of the restaurants at PBH and the location.
> 
> many of my  homie friends stay there and love it.
> it's just not for me.
> 
> wherever you decide to stay, you will enjoy it and have fun._



 
Us neither, but we do love Sal`s for pizza.............fantastic pizza there!!


Driving the family mad with constantly playing the Wicked CD  Love it........they don`t!!!

Raining here today and cold......ish. So, making Wolfgang Puck`s Butternut Squash soup and onion bread.

Happy Wednesday


----------



## macraven

_did schumi say it is wednesday???




where is Bluer and the picture!!!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> did schumi say it is wednesday???  where is Bluer and the picture!!!



Sorry, I'm busy at my property with fire inspections.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Heluvsme

We leave tomorrow!!

The plan is to leave by 7:30 in the morning and make it as far as Warner Robins,  GA, hopefully by 4:00 ish.  
The other plan is to try to sleep tonight. Yeah right. 

I'll check in when I can!!


----------



## macraven

Heluvsme said:


> We leave tomorrow!!
> 
> The plan is to leave by 7:30 in the morning and make it as far as Warner Robins,  GA, hopefully by 4:00 ish.
> The other plan is to try to sleep tonight. Yeah right.
> 
> I'll check in when I can!!




_you know that no one sleeps well the night before you leave on a trip.

but i betcha you will sleep that first night you stop in GA..


when i first started to look at your name, Heluvsme, i would do a quick glance..
i used to think it was Hell Vs Me.......
then it dawned on me, i was completely wrong.


do check it with us as you can.
i love going on vacation with others....._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Mrs. Bluer - it is Friday!  Thank goodness!

Heluvsme - hope your trip has been safe, have a great time!

Kids have now 8 more days of school, with the older one, 7.  Time has flown.   8 more days of packing lunch!


Getting really nervous, my darn ITT office never seems to get a big order of Disney Salute tickets.  They say the next delivery will be in 2 weeks.  Ummmm, that right about the time I have my F+ time of 60 days start.  So mad if they don't have them by the 60th day before my arrival.  Ugh.  I am too lazy to drive over an hour to another ITT office though.


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say hi homies and we are now in single digits til our trip to the darkside and looks like youngest DS passed his finals so no summer school and gets to go with us but the oldest is more than likely staying home but DW is still a little heart broken but I told her maybe he will be able to go next year


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Quick drive by to say hi homies and we are now in single digits til our trip to the darkside and looks like youngest DS passed his finals so no summer school and gets to go with us but the oldest is more than likely staying home but DW is still a little heart broken but I told her maybe he will be able to go next year



I believe you will be there next weekend too, right?  We are going up to surprise DS for his B Day Sat and Sun. Not like he has never been. Where are you staying? Maybe we can bump into you guys.

Happy Friday Everyone!!


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> I believe you will be there next weekend too, right?  We are going up to surprise DS for his B Day Sat and Sun. Not like he has never been. Where are you staying? Maybe we can bump into you guys.  Happy Friday Everyone!!


We will be staying offsite at the Bestwestern plus universal inn 
Wanted to stay onsite but it's not in our budget this year


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hiya Homies.  I tell you, this week has been H E double hockey sticks.  Work has been one fire to put out after another.  My DH's bestie with cancer moved in with us, so taking care of him. And I have been checking in on a good friend of mine going through chemo for colon cancer. OY!

And to top it all off, my BFF's favorite dog died.  She is a drama queen, who has been hysterical for days.  Tomorrow I do to the doggie cremation and service, then I am cooking for her "going away party" for the dog tomorrow night.  If I can just get through tomorrow, I can at least rest a bit on Sunday while my DH works on another fire at work he is putting out.

Good news is I am cooking good stuff.  Javanese pork tenderloin on the grill, with peanut sauce, BBQ pork lo mein, sesame asparagus salad and fresh peach cobbler.  These are some of  my favorite things to cook, so at least I will have fun doing that.  I will also try to get in 9 holes of golf.  Am I crazy?  Probably so.

I say this all the time.  I really need some time on the Dark Side.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Glad the wedding went well Mac.


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hiya Homies.  I tell you, this week has been H E double hockey sticks.  Work has been one fire to put out after another.  My DH's bestie with cancer moved in with us, so taking care of him. And I have been checking in on a good friend of mine going through chemo for colon cancer. OY!
> 
> And to top it all off, my BFF's favorite dog died.  She is a drama queen, who has been hysterical for days.  Tomorrow I do to the doggie cremation and service, then I am cooking for her "going away party" for the dog tomorrow night.  If I can just get through tomorrow, I can at least rest a bit on Sunday while my DH works on another fire at work he is putting out.
> 
> Good news is I am cooking good stuff.  Javanese pork tenderloin on the grill, with peanut sauce, BBQ pork lo mein, sesame asparagus salad and fresh peach cobbler.  These are some of  my favorite things to cook, so at least I will have fun doing that.  I will also try to get in 9 holes of golf.  Am I crazy?  Probably so.
> 
> I say this all the time.  I really need some time on the Dark Side.



_you have had a tremendous stressful week homie !!!


i'm sorry you are going through all of this in such a short time period.

your doggie farewell "going home" dinner sounds scrumptious ....
wish i lived closer...........i'd come to eat the leftovers.




plan a trip to the darkside.

ps. the wedding went great_


----------



## schumigirl

Niki............

That is a lot to cope with at the one time..........you'll get there........then get a trip sorted  love the sound of BBQ pork lo mein.......yum!

Hope heluvsme and gang have a great trip 



We have a yellow weather warning for rain today......expecting a lot!! So different from yesterday....we had an all day BBQ........sat in the garden all day into the evening............

Planning a trip to Saudi Arabia again soon. Business not pleasure. 

93 days till Orlando though.......now that is a pleasure trip to look forward to!! 

Todd .........hope you have somewhere new for us to try together  

Anyway, hope you all have great weekend


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey all....just dropping by to say hi!!! Things are still crazy and my mom is coming to visit in 5 days!!! Off to star wars weekends to see mark hamil today.  Hey Mac is it september/October yet lol


----------



## buckeev

Niki...hang in there.
You must be a really caring and giving person to take in y'all's friend and help with that tough situation. Prayers for strength.

Hell vs Us....Mac's dyslexic Freudian slip!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Hey all....just dropping by to say hi!!! Things are still crazy and my mom is coming to visit in 5 days!!! Off to star wars weekends to see mark hamil today.  Hey Mac is it september/October yet lol



_i wish.................!!!

so hard to wait until then.._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i wish.................!!!
> 
> so hard to wait until then.._




Yup..........but it'll be worth it 


Ever had a day where you get sick of people being PITA's...........not family thank goodness!!! 

I have a low tolerance to sarky remarks apparently  no need!!

But tomorrow is Sunday........Canadian Grand Prix  One I'd really like to go to


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Only 109 days for us Carole...you're a lot closer to seeing palm trees than we are.

Niki....your food sounds yummy... hope the rest of your week is better

Heluvsme...hope you're having a blast in Orlando.

I'm off to watch the Belmont & see if there will be another triple crown winner.

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> We will be staying offsite at the Bestwestern plus universal inn
> Wanted to stay onsite but it's not in our budget this year



Ok, maybe will see ya anyways. We always seem to miss.We are just there for Sat and Sun for DS b day. We hope to get a soft with DA while we are there.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yup..........but it'll be worth it
> 
> 
> Ever had a day where you get sick of people being PITA's...........not family thank goodness!!!
> 
> I have a low tolerance to sarky remarks apparently  no need!!



_i'm guessing you had a bad day at work with snarky peeps
or you have been reading those "discussion threads" again..........._


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Niki...hang in there.
> You must be a really caring and giving person to take in y'all's friend and help with that tough situation. Prayers for strength.
> 
> Hell vs Us....Mac's dyslexic Freudian slip!





_i misread things when i don't put on my reading glasses.......
in january, Mrs Bluer had to read the margaritaville menu to me as i left the readers in my hotel room.

good thing she did as i would have ordered something that i misread._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'm guessing you had a bad day at work with snarky peeps
> or you have been reading those "discussion threads" again..........._



Lol.......discussion threads.......they are friendlier than this woman!!

No I had some friends round for a couple of hours yesterday and one of them is a bit funny. Very passive aggressive.........the vacations we go on would bore her.........the cars we drive are not environmentally friendly.......so what.......she never understood we didn't want to go and live in Saudi so that was a "silly" decision in her eyes......when I said I was helping my friend out again 2 days a week until she gets another Practice Manager her reply was oh you need a job anyway  

Eh.....no I don't!!! I choose not to work, I like my life......I'm busy......why do I need to work! So after many comments and I'm remembering she is a guest in my home I finally called her out on her nastiness. She was shocked but apologised........I'm normally a very nice person .......but she can kma  Oh and people "our" age shouldn't wear purple........ yeah right!!

The other women just wish she wouldn't join us as she plainly doesn't really like us.......anyway she's gone back to Saudi today with her husband, so won't have to see her for months  So yep I was a little bit annoyed that she was kinda like a dementor sat in the corner trying to suck the happiness out of the room. All the rest of us get on so well and have done for more than 15 years, but we always try to include her in everything........no more though. 

So today is beautiful.............not sure what to do as Grand Prix is not on until later. May have a sort through the wardrobes.

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......discussion threads.......they are friendlier than this woman!!
> ......but she can kma  Oh and people "our" age shouldn't wear purple........ yeah right!!




_
no one should cross schumi when it comes to her favorite color.
i'm surprised schumi didn't throw a cup of tea in that females face.....


i can say that since i am all purpled up.



have a great sunday homies!
_


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Ok, maybe will see ya anyways. We always seem to miss.We are just there for Sat and Sun for DS b day. We hope to get a soft with DA while we are there.


Yeah it seems we miss you guys and don't know if we will get over there Sunday cause we are driving down and that's 13 hours so we may not be in until 2 or 3 pm and we are hoping a soft opening too and if not it will be next year when we se DA


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Quick drive by to say hi homies and we are now in single digits til our trip to the darkside and looks like youngest DS passed his finals so no summer school and gets to go with us but the oldest is more than likely staying home but DW is still a little heart broken but I told her maybe he will be able to go next year



_sorry i missed your earlier post homie.

single digits..........yippiee !!

you will have fun with the younger son.
he will enjoy just having mom and dad on the trip.

hopefully the older son will have vacation time off next year and will be able to join you.

let us know when you are leaving.
that way we all can send you good wishes for your send off._


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> no one should cross schumi when it comes to her favorite color.
> i'm surprised schumi didn't throw a cup of tea in that females face.....
> 
> 
> i can say that since i am all purpled up.
> _



Lol........you certainly are purpled up   

You would have been proud of me.....I was very restrained........until I couldn't be 


Off to the dentist soon to have my crown sorted properly......came out in New York on Memorial weekend......so got the temporary fix stuff out of the pharmacy.......it actually feels solidly in place but need to get it done correctly by my dentist.

Had a lazy day today.......bit of laundry.......bit of this and that. Making home made pizza for tonight........DH is home   BBQ sauce base.....spicy chicken, onions, pepperoni and jalapeños ............lush!!!

Have a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, a soggy Monday here.  Summer is coming though, almost 80 by the end of the week.  Yes!

Busy week-end, with alot of travel.  My car seems to have used over a 1/2 of tank of gas in one day.  My poor pocketbook this week!  It was fun though.  

One more week of school, and my kids will have a few days before camp starts.  Hmm, maybe a day off for me next week.

We keep hearing and seeing ads for USO.  I am so ready to see the new DA.  Also, we haven't been since the new Springfield, so that's going to be fun to see too.  About 10 weeks for us, before we visit.  I am so hoping the crowds aren't as bad at the end of August.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Off to the dentist soon to have my crown sorted properly......came out in New York on Memorial weekend......so got the temporary fix stuff out of the pharmacy.......it actually feels solidly in place but need to get it done correctly by my dentist.





_you fixed it yourself ??

are you really a dentist in disguise?

hope it all goes well and maybe the dentist will hire you........._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo, a soggy Monday here.  Summer is coming though, almost 80 by the end of the week.  Yes!
> 
> Busy week-end, with alot of travel.  My car seems to have used over a 1/2 of tank of gas in one day.  My poor pocketbook this week!  It was fun though.
> 
> One more week of school, and my kids will have a few days before camp starts.  Hmm, maybe a day off for me next week.
> 
> We keep hearing and seeing ads for USO.  I am so ready to see the new DA.  Also, we haven't been since the new Springfield, so that's going to be fun to see too.  About 10 weeks for us, before we visit.  I am so hoping the crowds aren't as bad at the end of August.



_nothing like having a wet weekend and all the kids pinned up in the house.
the darkside commercials have been playing a lot in our area.
some in english, some in spanish.

this will be the longest 10 weeks of the year for you homie.
then you will be in the parks and having a blast!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you fixed it yourself ??
> 
> are you really a dentist in disguise?
> 
> hope it all goes well and maybe the dentist will hire you........._



lol........I bought the little pack that works as a temporary crown and filling fix. Really didn't expect it to last this long......thought I would be redoing it after a couple of hours.....but that`s just over 2 weeks. Happened Memorial Saturday. You just clean it and pop the cement stuff on your crown and push it back in..........all for $7!!!! Darn sight cheaper than visiting a dentist Memorial Weekend!!!

Our travel insurance does include dental but we pay first $200 ourselves.......$7 was a bargain!!

Hire me???? Are you trying to covertly get me a job too   I`m seeing conspiracies all around me 

But yep all sorted today, it was getting a bit loose this morning........now I can eat my pizza tonight without worrying


----------



## macraven

_is the crown all fixed now??


hope it was painless for what you had to go thru today._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _is the crown all fixed now??
> 
> 
> hope it was painless for what you had to go thru today._





Well.......didn't see my usual dentist but his understudy......she took crown out and refixed it......not painful at all.

Tonight eating dinner.........it popped out again......so have re cemented it with $7 stuff from CVS.........have check up with my usual dentist in around 10 days so hope it holds till then!! 

Trying to get an appointment with him that's not scheduled is difficult as he is so busy. Hey ho!


But beautiful day here in between thunderstorms and humidity.......

3 months today till we get to Orlando


----------



## donaldduck352

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nben3i3o7HA


----------



## donaldduck352

*I'm getting into Halloween.I gonna have to talk to my DD hair stylist to set something up like this:*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_WpA2Fvdss


----------



## donaldduck352

*For those who know me I am def afraid of heights and close spaces.This video does not help me at all.

*Cuation watch this at only your own risk only.*  It scared the socks of me!!!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp_6WcvFd-A


----------



## macraven

donaldduck352 said:


> *For those who know me I am def afraid of heights and close spaces.This video does not help me at all.
> 
> *Cuation watch this at only your own risk only.*  It scared the socks of me!!!*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp_6WcvFd-A



_did you read the two emails i sent you about hhn?_


----------



## donaldduck352

macraven said:


> _did you read the two emails i sent you about hhn?_



*the e-mail address you and others know has so much spam anymore we can not find anyones messages so dw does not know I'm gonna set up another address and I will PM our friends with it*


----------



## macraven

_i sent them this morning.
just go thru and see what you received june 10th from me.
you'll find them._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i sent them this morning.
> just go thru and see what you received june 10th from me.
> you'll find them._



He does not need too, I already won the contest. 

We had to let DS know about the trip this weekend. He was inviting friends over for a pool party here at the house. I could just see us in the parks and all these kids on our door step.


----------



## macraven

_so Bluer, what kind of new surprise have you thought up for son?


how about a new ....._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> He does not need too, I already won the contest.


----------



## Cielei

Hello everyone! My arms are going to be jello tomorrow and I still have more work to do. I am refinishing the kitchen cabinets - bye bye golden oak, hello expresso! It.is.a. pain. in. the .... It took a day to strip them, a couple of days to sand them and now a couple of days to sand and then another day to put on the poly coat. It already looks better though; so it's totally worth it, right?!   My DH changed our trip dates from Sept to August; so on top of finishing cabinets, I'm also trying to book everything.

Shumi - I hope you get your crown fixed soon! 

Bluer - I had visions of a house party complete with TP decorating the trees while you were away! I'm horrible with surprises, I get so excited, I NEED to spill! The only one I ever managed was having the limo pick them up from school to take us to the airport on our last trip to the darkside.


----------



## macraven

_you changed your trip from sept to aug?

looks like your trip is gonna be here sooner than later!


since you are redoing your kitchen, does that mean you don't have to cook and just order out?


i love that part of remodeling a room.
less cooking and cleaning up the kitchen....._


----------



## Niki Andiokno

macraven said:


> _nothing like having a wet weekend and all the kids pinned up in the house.
> the darkside commercials have been playing a lot in our area.
> some in english, some in spanish.
> 
> this will be the longest 10 weeks of the year for you homie.
> then you will be in the parks and having a blast!_



It cracks me up every time I see the commercials in Spanish.  They really are targeting the large hispanic population in Chicagoland.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Thanks everyone for your words of support.  I love my family and friends very much, so I always want to help out.  Sometimes I think I take on a bit too much.  Who needs sleep?  I can sleep in October while in Orlando. 

Wait!  Who am I fooling. I am too excited to sleep when I am in Orlando.  Especially when I have so much Darkside and WDW to experience.  We are taking our adult nephew with us this trip;  and I always love showing first timers around.

Another busy week.  Such a bummer it is so busy.  My buddy I was talking about with colon cancer decided this afternoon, that it would be a good idea to up and go to Vegas for the rest of the week.  I really wish I could go too.  Just not in the cards.  He will have a great time, though.

Schumi - I LOVE your pink.  One of my client's accountants used to send stuff in yellow.  I could never read it, especially the numbers.  He should have gone pink too.

All of you who are doing  I applaud you.  I am so far behind on laundry, I really need your inspiration.  But I wanna play on my free time.

Mac - Do you go to Great America since you are so close?  I hope to go soon.  My physical therapist cleared me.  Yay!!


----------



## schumigirl

Cielei..........oh have fun with those cabinets........sounds like it'll be a big change when they're done 

Mr Duck........I saw that elevator incident on our news yesterday 


Crown still in this morning thankfully...........

Having quiet morning doing some laundry, then taking my son out for lunch and do some shopping......for him!

Beautiful sunny day here again


----------



## Lynne G

Another rainy day for us.  When I walked the dog at 5:30 this morning, it was 70 and light rain.  Ahhh, yes, we are starting that great humid summer our area is known for.  

Yay!  Another August traveler.  And yes, I hate kitchen cleaning, so any excuse to order or eat out is a good one.  I think I'd rather replace my cabinets than refinish them.  More power to ya.  

Schumi, have a great day with your DS.  I have to get my DS a new bathing suit, but he is so picky, we got nothing last week-end.  So I'm going to try this week-end.  He's not a clothes shopper, though he would go out to lunch with me.  

Happy Wednesday all!  Three more days of packing kids' lunches.


----------



## Bluer101

Cielei said:


> Hello everyone! My arms are going to be jello tomorrow and I still have more work to do. I am refinishing the kitchen cabinets - bye bye golden oak, hello expresso! It.is.a. pain. in. the .... It took a day to strip them, a couple of days to sand them and now a couple of days to sand and then another day to put on the poly coat. It already looks better though; so it's totally worth it, right?!   My DH changed our trip dates from Sept to August; so on top of finishing cabinets, I'm also trying to book everything.  Shumi - I hope you get your crown fixed soon!  Bluer - I had visions of a house party complete with TP decorating the trees while you were away! I'm horrible with surprises, I get so excited, I NEED to spill! The only one I ever managed was having the limo pick them up from school to take us to the airport on our last trip to the darkside.



I was picturing something a little different, lol. 

Please post some photos of the kitchen. We are thinking of doing the same thing. The cabinets are solid and everything pretty much new is particle board. So we are thinking of refinish too. Besides its a lot cheaper.


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
Hope everyone is well
Only 4 more sleeps til the darkside and as always super excited but dreading the long drive but it will be the first time youngest DS and he can't wait and so proud of him cause we thought with his grades he might have to go to summer school but he did great on all of his finals and pulled up all his grades and will be in 12th grade and have to say made me one proud poppa


----------



## Lynne G

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies
> Hope everyone is well
> Only 4 more sleeps til the darkside and as always super excited but dreading the long drive but it will be the first time youngest DS and he can't wait and so proud of him cause we thought with his grades he might have to go to summer school but he did great on all of his finals and pulled up all his grades and will be in 12th grade and have to say made me one proud poppa



Yay to DS.  We have Keystone tests that if not passed, must be retaken over the summer.  DS learned last year that retaking the test was not fun.  Passed this year, so 11th grade starting in the fall it is.  

Have a great time at the Darkside!


----------



## Cielei

Mac - Dear Hubby decided that he would rather we go in August. He's letting me plan a couple of extra days too since it will be busier! Flights are booked, and we are going Aug 20-26!!    I'm super excited! Now, I just need to decide which hotel book. My brother and his new wife are thinking about coming down and meeting up with us too which would be fun.

As long as the kitchen is a mess, we just have to get take out or eat out. This project could last a couple of days longer than I originally intended! 

Lynne - when will y'all be there? The last day of school was last Thursday for us, and I am lucky both of my boys will wear pretty much whatever I buy them. They even like wearing suits and ties.

Shumi - glad your crown is still hanging in there! Have fun on that shopping trip!

Bluer - I'll post pictures when I am done - our cabinets were really good too which is why I decided to refinish them. We did pull out the old island replace it with a one that has the turned legs to make it look more like a furniture piece. We also replaced the counters with cambria and will be putting in under cabinet lighting (the new LED strip lighting is awesome compared to the old systems) and adding a glass tile backsplash. I like nice things; but I don't like praying with my money, so I do a lot of things myself. 

Niki -  hang in there! Sleep is overrated anyway.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, have a great day with your DS.  I have to get my DS a new bathing suit, but he is so picky, we got nothing last week-end.  So I'm going to try this week-end.  He's not a clothes shopper, though he would go out to lunch with me.



We're not shoppers either........especially when it's as hot as it was today.......lots of places in this country have still to be introduced to air conditioning........or so it seems!!

But, we managed to get him quite a lot of stuff.......he is so easy to please......not fussy and hates designer labels. And we had a lovely lunch in a restaurant overlooking the sea it was beautiful.

Managed to pick myself up a few things too  gonna need bigger closets


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Cielei, we will be in the Darkside August 19 to 23.  Staying at the Portofino. We really like that hotel.  If you would like to say hi when at the Darkside, a dismeet is good for us. We are easy going.  Both my kids are ride fans.  I people watch when they ride.  Not a big coaster fan, but I enjoy both parks.  

Ate at a really good Jewish diner near us.  We brought home enough left over to feed us another meal.  Huge portions.  Stuffed right now.

Mac, I hate typing on my iPad.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, I hate typing on my iPad.



_
you can be vice president of my club which is called, i hate typing on my iPad._


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all.  Rainy day here in Chicago.  No too hot, though.  I don't really mind the rain.

I am a bad kitchen cleaner, too.  That is why I told DH we were going out to dinner tonight.  Had a good meal at Maggiano's Little Italy.  I have gone to the one in Orlando, too.  I really like that place.  

Cielie -  Hope you got some good shopping done.  I just can't imagine shopping for a picky person.  You are surely a saint.

Nice to hear about everyone's upcoming plans.  Do any of you post trip reports?  I need to start looking at those.

DH and I were talking about joining the Landry's rewards club tonight.  I know Yak n Yeti at DAK is part of it, as well as a few other Orlando restaurants.  My buddy told me that you get discounts on Hard Rock Hotel, and that other Dark Side hotels were also Landry.  Is this true?  How could I have missed this?  Are any of you members?  Is it worth the fee?


----------



## macraven

Niki Andiokno said:


> Hi all.  Rainy day here in Chicago.  No too hot, though.  I don't really mind the rain.
> 
> I am a bad kitchen cleaner, too.  That is why I told DH we were going out to dinner tonight.  Had a good meal at Maggiano's Little Italy.  I have gone to the one in Orlando, too.  I really like that place.
> 
> Cielie -  Hope you got some good shopping done.  I just can't imagine shopping for a picky person.  You are surely a saint.
> 
> Nice to hear about everyone's upcoming plans.  Do any of you post trip reports?  I need to start looking at those.
> 
> DH and I were talking about joining the Landry's rewards club tonight.  I know Yak n Yeti at DAK is part of it, as well as a few other Orlando restaurants.  My buddy told me that you get discounts on Hard Rock Hotel, and that other Dark Side hotels were also Landry.  Is this true?  How could I have missed this?  Are any of you members?  Is it worth the fee?


_
we got over 3 inches of rain last night.
not much today where i am.

 rainforest cafe is a landry restaurant.
that is the only one i am familiar with.
i have that card.
can't remember if there was any charge to it as i signed up for it about 15 years ago.

http://www.landrysinc.com/concepts/

don't see any HR on this listing.
http://www.landrysinc.com/concepts/hotelsandresorts.asp

maybe HR is a new addition?

the other hotels are Loews and i haven't heard if they also have any affiliation with landry.

if you find out different, let me know._


----------



## Cielei

Niki - we are Landry's members and we love it. I know quite a few places in downtown Disney are Landry, and I have to look up which part of Chicago you are, but there are quite a few all around the Chicago area where you can use it too, (We just moved to the Minneapolis area from the Naperville area last summer) The rewards pay for the fee in little to no time for us. Of course, my boys like nice restaurants, and a dinner at Morton's or McCormick and Schmidt for 4 will earn you a reward!

Lynne - we arrive late on the 20th and leave on the 26 - the boys seem to like PBH; so right now it looks like we'll be at Portifino too! I'll have to trade info and maybe we can meet up somewhere. I love all the rides as much as my boys - we are a thrill ride family. I do love to people watch though - especially at parks!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thursday all!  

NiKi - I was thinking about a Landry card too.  Since we will be in Orlando during my birthday month, I was hoping to combine the welcome $25 dollar credit with the $25 birthday month credit.  Have to really read the rules.  We'd like to try Yak and Yeti and maybe even the Rainforest.  We have some of the restaurants in our home area, so I may try a year and see if it is worth it.  We're a family of four, so a restaurant bill for us is not cheap anymore.  Oh, and we've had rain every day this week so far.  Today, thunderstorms this afternoon, and it's been raining since I woke up.  Flash flood warnings today. Dreary out.  

Safe travels to the Bluers - happy birthday to DS Bluer!  What a fun trip to celebrate his birthday.


----------



## macraven

_how come this is thursday??

what happened to Bluers wednesday camel???_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> how come this is thursday??  what happened to Bluers wednesday camel???





It's Thursday because yesterday was Wednesday and tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _how come this is thursday??
> 
> what happened to Bluers wednesday camel???_



Keisha stole Bluer's camel.  Hasn't been seen since!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Keisha stole Bluer's camel.  Hasn't been seen since!



_keisha will love what you said !_


----------



## Cielei

Happy Thursday!


----------



## ky07

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p220/lawrence1967/100_0694-1.jpg it begins on Sunday after a 13 hour drive


----------



## macraven

_WOOT...........

that 13 hour driving time will just fly by .....

have a fantastic vacation at the dark side St L_


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Happy Thursday!





_i just love cats !!

big thanks for that picture._


----------



## hpfan100

Cielei said:


> Happy Thursday! http://s24.photobucket.com/user/Cielei/media/hEACA3ED2_zps8a221a7e.jpeg.html



Live this


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> WOOT...........  that 13 hour driving time will just fly by .....  have a fantastic vacation at the dark side St L


Thanks Mac we will and we have decided since oldest DS isn't going we are going to take a dear friend that has been like a mom to me and figured she deserves a vacation since she never takes one plus she has never been to the darkside and can't wait til she see it


----------



## macraven

hpfan100 said:


> Live this




_
another live one........!!

you are now an honorary homie so do come back and do return often.





i bet i can guess what your screen name is in reference to.

harry potter fan......


ok, now what do i win?_


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thanks Mac we will and we have decided since oldest DS isn't going we are going to take a dear friend that has been like a mom to me and figured she deserves a vacation since she never takes one plus she has never been to the darkside and can't wait til she see it



_you are such a good man!

that is very touching for you to invite the dear lady to join you.
i know you all will have a fantastic time!_


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hiya Homies.

Thanks for the info on the Landry's card.  I think I will get it.  I live in Addison, near Schaumburg, so there are several places nearby.  Rainforest is at Woodfield.  There is a Mortons close by.  I am not a Smith & Wolinsky fan, but might give it another try if I have a discount.

I must have mistaken Landry's for Leows.  I could think about Leows card, too.  That can be used for movies I think, as well.  

I have always wanted to stay at the Royal Pacific.  Maybe I can convince DH to forego the timeshare at some point if I have a discount card.

Have a good night all.


----------



## macraven

_niki, mr mac and i ate at Smith & Wolinski about 3 years back downtown chgo.

i wasn't impressed, food was decent but not what i thought it would be.

ruth chris was better for us.


twist Mr Niki's arm and stay onsite at least one night.
it is wonderful.........!!_


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> you are such a good man!  that is very touching for you to invite the dear lady to join you. i know you all will have a fantastic time!


Thanks Mac and I just talked to DW and we both said why not cause when I was in my teens this lady took me in whenever my real mom would kick me out on to the streets and not to mention she was there when my youngest son was born to make sure DW was ok when my own mom and DW mom wouldn't 
We both just love and care a lot for her


----------



## macraven

_you know, she sounds like a mom, which is your mom.
you don't have to give birth to a child to be called a mom.


wishing all of youse the bestest vacation ever.

your trip is almost here !!!
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>



_repeat_


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Thanks Mac and I just talked to DW and we both said why not cause when I was in my teens this lady took me in whenever my real mom would kick me out on to the streets and not to mention she was there when my youngest son was born to make sure DW was ok when my own mom and DW mom wouldn't
> We both just love and care a lot for her




How lovely..........and you get to take her on a trip........hope your visit is extra special and you all have a wonderful time  



Been busy last couple of days..........just stuff!

It is incredibly humid here last few days........hardly a breath today, so can't do much housework today.....far too hot


----------



## schumigirl

And........I wish this bloomin World Cup was over already........and it's just started! I hate football


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> How lovely..........and you get to take her on a trip........hope your visit is extra special and you all have a wonderful time
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy last couple of days..........just stuff!
> 
> It is incredibly humid here last few days........hardly a breath today, so can't do much housework today.....far too hot



_housework is highly over rated.
take more than one day off from cleaning.
take at least three days off._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _housework is highly over rated.
> take more than one day off from cleaning.
> take at least three days off._



I can do as I'm told occasionally........on this occasion I will do as macraven tells me to do........no housework till Monday 

(Thankfully it's all done  )

And DH thinks I can never do as I'm told


----------



## Cielei

Happy Friday!! :good vibes

I took a break from all my projects and housework today, and I picked up my new Margaritaville Bali Frozen Concoction Maker today!!! Must test it asap!    I have one that is a couple of years old that I need to sell on craigslist or something because I don't need 2, but the new one was just too good to resist.


----------



## schumigirl

Cielei said:


> Happy Friday!! :good vibes
> 
> I took a break from all my projects and housework today, and I picked up my new Margaritaville Bali Frozen Concoction Maker today!!! Must test it asap!    I have one that is a couple of years old that I need to sell on craigslist or something because I don't need 2, but the new one was just too good to resist.



Like the sound of that.......we always look to take one home......but for some unknown reason we are always at the limit of our luggage allowance 


Just come in from day in the garden.......we are being boiled alive today.......it's fantastic............sun cream, parasols, gazebo and BBQ all out...........I love the heat!!

My nephew is arriving this afternoon in Orlando, him and his girlfriend are staying for a month.....so even if it rains this weekend they'll have plenty of time for sunshine. They are at Gaylord Palms for most of it, PB for a few nights and 5 nights in the Don Cesar in St Pete's.............this is their second time visiting so at least they know what's important to see this time.

Got bottle of white wine chilling.....yes just the one.......plan to sit out this evening as it's so beautiful.......could be raining tomorrow 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## ky07

Well we will be heading out in about a hour and a half to pick up dear friend and hit the interstate toward orlando


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Well we will be heading out in about a hour and a half to pick up dear friend and hit the interstate toward orlando



Have a safe drive.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Well we will be heading out in about a hour and a half to pick up dear friend and hit the interstate toward orlando



_WOOT.........._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Have a safe drive.



_i see you changed something.........._


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Well we will be heading out in about a hour and a half to pick up dear friend and hit the interstate toward orlando



Have a fantastic trip StL..............look forward to hearing about it


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i see you changed something.........._



My clothes??? How are you looking in my window at PBH.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Today is DS 12th birthday. I feel so old.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Oh by the way..... Happy Father's Day to all the Dads out there!  Have a great day.


----------



## Heluvsme

Ky07 is on their way, and we just got home.

Fitbit said we walked 40.6 miles for 5 park days. The biggest day was our Epcot day at over 10 miles.

I'm beat.

But it was awesome!

I'll start on my trip report this week. We had some major good luck. We spent too much money (don't we always?)  And we all acted like kids again. Even my 17 year old daughter.  

Hope everyone has a good week and happy Father's Day to all the dads!!


----------



## macraven

_welcome back home!_


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies
We made it into orlando yesterday at 12:50 pm and had to wait until almost 3:00 pm to check in but had a great lunch at orlando ale but woke up this morning not feeling too good but think it because I missed a couple doses of my meds but it will be all good when I get them back on track today


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies We made it into orlando yesterday at 12:50 pm and had to wait until almost 3:00 pm to check in but had a great lunch at orlando ale but woke up this morning not feeling too good but think it because I missed a couple doses of my meds but it will be all good when I get them back on track today



Get better and have a good time.


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> Get better and have a good time.


Thank you 
I am sure I will and just have to keep them all from getting bored until we hit the parks


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Thank you I am sure I will and just have to keep them all from getting bored until we hit the parks



That's the hard part, lol.


----------



## macraven

_StL, dance and sing for them and they won't get bored._


----------



## Cielei

quick hi and a picture of the progress so far - it still needs lighting, backsplash and hardware, but the cabinets are finally all stained and hanging back up!


----------



## Bluer101

Cielei said:


> quick hi and a picture of the progress so far - it still needs lighting, backsplash and hardware, but the cabinets are finally all stained and hanging back up! http://s24.photobucket.com/user/Cielei/media/IMG_2182_zps1baae1a4.jpg.html



Nice, please post products used.


----------



## Heluvsme

Beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## Cielei

Thank you heluvsme! Well worth all the hard work, I think! Now, back to finishing up the trim - it will appall some, but I am painting all of the oak trim white. Hopefully soon, the new house will be closer to what I envisioned in my head when we bought it.

Bluer - we used a custom match stain by sherwin williams (Sher-wood stain). We pulled out the old "island" which was basically 2 cabinets with a counter on top of it and put in a new custom island with turned legs to resemble a piece of furniture; so we had them match the stain color to the new piece. I stripped and sanded the cabinets, and then put on the stain - you have to build it and I even left it on a little thick without wiping off overnight to dry to get them as dark as they are. Then I did 1 coat of midnight tinted cabot poly and a couple of coats of clear poly (minwax). It's a big project, but it made a HUGE difference. We love it!

Shumi - the new concoction maker is awesome! Unlike the pervious version, this one has a self dispense lever and all you do is refill ice bin and pour more mixer in the pitcher - frozen concoction all day not just a pitcher at a time! 

Hope everyone is having a great week so far! Hope everyone had or is having terrific trips too! We finally decided on Portifino Bay for our trip, and we are all booked!


----------



## buckeev

Cielei said:


> quick hi and a picture of the progress so far - it still needs lighting, backsplash and hardware, but the cabinets are finally all stained and hanging back up!



Oh. Great. Now there's no way I can let my bride know that people can do major remodeling projects AND Orlando vacations!   

BTW...That sure does look nice!


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Cielei ....those cabinets are just gorgeous.  I bought paint to redo my cabinets and you gave me inspiration to follow in your footsteps... wish me luck as I usually get more paint on myself than the object I'm painting.

Had a great day yesterday... DS Trey and I went to ATL for a Braves game.  We had lunch at Ruth Chris in Centennial Park...yum.  It was nice to stay overnight at a hotel next to the ballpark especially since the game lasted 13 innings and it was after midnight when we got out.. the only bad thing is the Braves lost and I woke up with a sore throat probably from yelling so much...but it was fun anyway.

 Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha stole Bluer's camel. Hasn't been seen since!



my minions have been riding that camel like a rented mule

ok homies, *your *vacation is over, I'm back in black.

1st the whine:

our 'free' Carnival cruise turned out to be worst booze cruise I've seen. 

those of you who know me are aware I'm oh-so laid back & like to have a good time as much as the next person especially on vacation. Let's just say when your FB/cruise critic slot pull gets repeatedly threatened by security as to getting booted, you know you are in some rough company. Lowest common denominator effect & things went downhill from there. 

I'm a seasoned cruiser, hit a big wave on way to Aruba in middle of night. Ship sounded as though tearing apart, nose went up into the air, ship slammed down, then skittered starboard. Even my DH who was on aircraft carrier said it was bad indeed = me green lol. 

Did enjoy the ports. The sunrise safari was really nice @ AK & SWW was a hoot, did get to see Mark Hamill & my man Billy Dee Williams! will post some pics once I upload. 

bonus points I got sick last full day of cruise, wound up in hospital when I got home with bacterial pneumonia I'm still treating.  Also, had a electrical surge from storm take out desktop & some small appliances once we got home despite surge suppressors.

I'm hiding under covers at at this point lol but nobody has lost a limb so i'll call it a win & carry on

now the cheese:

to the bluers -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iP9mCM0ZyM'

 think I'm caught up now that I'm back in the da 'hood:  nice kitchen redo, StL's heading home, carole is back home-tooth in hand, nice family photo-booth style pics, a wedding.


----------



## Cielei

Tink - I believe in you and good luck! I too tend to wear as much paint or whatever as I put on things, but I do manage to not get splatter on anything important! That's something, right?

Buckeev - thank you and it can be our little secret! 

Keisha -  sounds like it was quite a "free" trip!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, so glad to hear you are on the mend!    Sorry to hear about the cruise from hell.  Obviously the minions were having fun rocking your ship.  

I'm not the best painter either.  I stripped all the 5, yes 5 layers of wallpaper off the walls in my one bedroom.  Let's just say I will be hiring if that needs to be done again. 

Love the color of the kitchen cabinets.  Great job! 

Bluers, hope your weekend Birthday jaunt went well.  Yes, Mrs. Bluer, I feel old when my DS turns 17 this fall.  Darn kids grow up.  


Happy Wednesday!  No camel, as Keisha said, the minions have it and are trying to confuse Mac what day it is this week!


----------



## schumigirl

Yay........Janet's back after rocking the high seas.......wow scary stuff......one of the reasons I won't go on a cruise......I remember the Poseidon Adventure 

Glad you're on the mend, what an awful thing to get......hope you're getting looked after  Nice to have you back 

Cielei.........nice doors 

Vicki......glad the visit went well........I love Ruth's Chris .......wish I had been there......oh and butt has truly been kicked.....thanks  And sorry your team lost......that sucks!

Lynne.........yep.....we hire the guy in whatever needs doing in our house.............it's just easier  I will paint though as I do enjoy that, but that's about it. DH is happy to go along with getting someone in too!!



Crown came out again today........had very quick visit up to Scotland and I just got home had cuppa tea and a coconut cookie and out it came!! Sorted back in with stuff from cvs.........dentist on Monday thank goodness.....my own dentist this time.

Interviewing with my friend on Friday see if we can get someone in this job so I can go back to be a lady of leisure full time again  

I see HP madness is here.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, so glad to hear you are on the mend!  Sorry to hear about the cruise from hell. Obviously the minions were having fun rocking your ship.
> 
> I'm not the best painter either. I stripped all the 5, yes 5 layers of wallpaper off the walls in my one bedroom. Let's just say I will be hiring if that needs to be done again.
> 
> Love the color of the kitchen cabinets. Great job!
> 
> Bluers, hope your weekend Birthday jaunt went well. Yes, Mrs. Bluer, I feel old when my DS turns 17 this fall. Darn kids grow up.
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday! No camel, as Keisha said, the minions have it and are trying to confuse Mac what day it is this week!



*5 layers? I think I'd have just thrown on some kilz and painted it lol*






 you know you want to


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you want to*


*



i fogot it was wednesday.
no lie.



so happy keisha posted a wednesday picture.

i am better reading pictures than calendars.*


----------



## ky07

Had a great day at the darkside today
That is until they blocked off the new section of Harry potter and had to walk all the way around to the Simpsons side to get DW and dear friend cause they were lost lol


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Had a great day at the darkside today
> That is until they blocked off the new section of Harry potter and had to walk all the way around to the Simpsons side to get DW and dear friend cause they were lost lol



_i hope you are taking pictures to share with us !

have you had any rainshowers yet?

have fun!_


----------



## Heluvsme

Uni must be crazy this week ky07!!! 

The Today Show AND Jimmy Fallon?  I'm sure things and paths are blocked off, etc.

I've been watching both shows, makes me miss it.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick fly through........off to get legs waxed 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Quick fly through........off to get legs waxed
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok



_but schumi........your trip isn't for another 11-12 weeks!


thought the new kitchen was lovely cielei.
do you hire out?

waiting for more updates from our homie on the spot StL

hang in their keisha!

hell vs me, be sure to watch that show again tonight.
think it will better than last nights.

lynneG is correct.
days of the week confuse me._


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, how did the waxing go?  I am not that brave.  The thought of ripping my hair off is not my favorite one. 

STL, hope your vacation is going well.  Rounding up the troops can be hard when some are directionally challenged.

Keisha, sending hugs.  Hang in there. 

Mac, tomorrow is Friday!  Wahoo!  So ready for this work week to be over.  Too much to do.  


Lots if rain today, but nice weather is coming this weekend.  Cannot believe it will be the first day of summer on Saturday.  Ahhh, I actually like warm weather.


Good night all!


----------



## macraven

_it started storming here two hours ago.
think tom skilling said rain will continue up to 7 am.

mushrooms are still growing in my back yard from all the rain we have received over the week.
6 weeks from now we probably won't see a drop of rain.
go figure..


my cats aren't a bit afraid of the thunder.........
but they are afraid of starving to death.
these 3 kitties eat about 8 cans of food a day!_


----------



## Cielei

I see sunshine! I was starting to forget what it looked like. We have flooding all over the place from all the rain. They lakes are all super full and they have restrictions because the water levels are so high. 

Mac - Don't days of the week confuse everyone?   I barely hang on to my own sanity through my projects, and I'm good enough for me but my perfectionist side wouldn't let me hire myself out! I'm just too cheap to hire someone to do it for me - esp when I just work casually (hello employee discount!). 

Shumi - at least your stopping with the legs; it's those brazillians that really get awkward.   Hope the crown is still hanging in there for you!

Ky - I would have been the lost one you had to retrieve! I can't imagine the navigational nightmare with places being blocked off!   I'm just excited they now have an app with the maps with the little people dot that shows where you are - I may never be lost again!! 

I'm painting trim; so I'm procrastinating again. Back to work for me! Have a great weekend everyone! Hope y'all get lots of sunshine!!


----------



## macraven

_it's friday.


and i learned that from *Cielei*_


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Friday to all!  

Mac, are you sure your are raising kitties and not piggies? That's alot of cat food. Wedding pictures yet?  Hope the rain stops for you.  

The rain is gone for now, but we will get some this weekend.  I hope my niece's wedding, that's outside, won't be in the rain.  Since it rained so much yesterday and the night before, everything is wet today, but the sun is out, and the temps dropped 15 degrees, so a pleasant day is here.

59 days until we arrive at the Darkside.  Kids say that's cool that we can buy wizzard dollars from the elves.  Yeah, I too am curious what they look like.  Says you can use them in all of Universal.  What they have yet to say is they want the magic wands.  When I saw the price, I was not pleased, but if they see it when we are there, I will most likely be a sucker and buy it.


Have a great week-end!


----------



## mrsabbott

Although, with the summer off, it isn't really that big a deal..  I am in full vacation planning/dreaming mode.  I was just thinking I might be able to put back $50 in the vacation fund next payday.. then we got our electric bill!  YIKES!!   

Girls are staying all next week with my family!  I will be practically kid free for an entire week!  I plan to get quite a bit done around the house while the girls are gone.  Let's just say that, once I am finished decluttering their bedroom, I will most likely NOT be their favorite mom in the world..  

So, Hubs got a job offer and he is supposed to go talk to the guy and get more details.  He is working now, and the job is very close to home.  Pros are that it is close by and he can walk if he had to.  Plus he can come home for lunch.  Cons are that it does not pay very much and the atmosphere isn't that great.  This other job is much further away, so there is the travel time and expenses (and trying to get Hubs to take his lunch and not eat out) but it will pay more possibly be a better environment.  Sometimes, a better paying job doesn't mean a better paycheck.. I turned down a job but, by the time I paid full price for Bud's daycare and for after school care for the girls.. I would make LESS money!  So, we will see which will be best.  I'm hoping it will be a VERY GOOD offer though!  Hubs could use the moral boost!  This other company seems like they REALLY want to hire him!


----------



## mrsabbott

Lynne G said:


> Happy Friday to all!
> 
> 59 days until we arrive at the Darkside.  Kids say that's cool that we can buy wizzard dollars from the elves.  Yeah, I too am curious what they look like.  Says you can use them in all of Universal.  What they have yet to say is they want the magic wands.  When I saw the price, I was not pleased, but if they see it when we are there, I will most likely be a sucker and buy it.
> 
> 
> Have a great week-end!



Oh my!!  Wizard cash!  I had no idea that was even a possibility!  I just found out about the wands!!   Admittedly, I had gotten behind on the HP updates and have spent the past few days catching up!  I can't wait to hear about your trip and see what the wizard money is like!


----------



## macraven

_the darkside years ago had their "funny money"


i bought them and used them throughout the parks.


i know i still have one of their scripts in my basement._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........waxing was fun as usual!!

Cielei.........I once held one of my friends hand while she had a Brazilian........I stayed at the speaking end .......but oh my goodness.........that was painful to watch never mind have it done. Never ever! And yep crown is ok for now thanks 


Spent most of the day interviewing people with my friend for her business..........Think we have one ..........I can go back to being a happy housewife again soon 

We are having beautiful weather here again.......always want to be outside when it's so nice.......but.....Austrian Grand Prix this weekend..........so will be in during the afternoon watching that!

But, have a great weekend everyone.......love Fridays


----------



## macraven

_i heard there was a party going on here.
came right away so i wouldn't miss it.



maybe it was a waxing party 


come on homies, it is wake up time._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i heard there was a party going on here.
> came right away so i wouldn't miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> *maybe it was a waxing party*
> 
> 
> come on homies, it is wake up time._


 So...HOW does that work?...
*
"Welcome to my WAXING party, y'all!...Everybody grab some Pledge...and Rags...."...* 

(Oh wait...I think I may be a bit confused....)  

It's 180 Days out today!!! Let the Darkside ADR madness start!


----------



## mrsabbott

I am too scared to wax...   Dropping 3/4 of the kids and Grandma's today. I will be almost kid free for an entire week! Woo hoo! Yeah.. I will end up missing them and complaining of the quiet after about 3 days.  Nothing else exciting happening today. Going to come home, make something for dinner, clean up, go to sleep. Hubs has already worked 46 hours this week and went into work again but he is hoping they will send him home early. He is exhausted. I was going to try and plan an at home date night tonight, but I may save it for tomorrow night instead..


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. Just got up, yes east coast time.  I must have needed the sleep, we went to bed about midnight after watching Frozen. It was ok but the sound was great. 

Did someone say waxing party? I love to wax it's great afterwards when it's so smooth to the touch.   Speaking of wax I'm going to do that right now. I love to wash and wax our vehicles. 

I hope I did not scare anyone!


----------



## macraven

_hello sleepy head !!


i haven't gone to bed yet so and still going strong.



Karate Kid
Wax on
Wax off

remember the chant when doing the cars._


----------



## schumigirl

Waxing doesn't hurt after 20 or 30 goes 

I leave the waxing of our cars to the guys........far too much like hard work!

Buckeev...........it was a beauty party a friend of mine had and one of the things offered was Brazillians.......that was where I had to hold said friends hand......it does get easier though! But would rather that than pledge and dusters......I hate housework with a passion  would rather be doing something else!


Mac......you haven't been to bed yet.......it must be 9 am your time??? 

I had a fantastic sleep last night........one of the best ever! 

I have a craving for marshmallow today...........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Mac......you haven't been to bed yet.......it must be 9 am your time???
> 
> I had a fantastic sleep last night........one of the best ever!
> 
> I have a craving for marshmallow today...........







_craving for marshmallow.

remember the Ghost Busters and the Stay Puff Marshmallow Man.......
_


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......I watched that movie last week!!! Love the stay puft guy 

Love GB 2 also..........love most things Bill Murray is in, Dan Ackroyd too.

Since we've been watching the tv series Hannibal......which is so good, going to watch Red Dragon again tonight I think......it's been so long since I watched it I forget the story!

Have to nip out for marshmallows though at some point.......do they go with wine? Will be white tonight so........maybe


----------



## macraven

_sure they will.
they will go great with the wine.


suggestion:

buy the little marshmallows as the big sized ones won't fit in the wine glass very well.
pour your glass of wine and drop a few of the minature marshmallows on top._


----------



## schumigirl

You haven't seen the size of our wine glasses  

They are like goldfish bowls according to our friends ........hate a small glass. Neighbours of ours years ago had tiny little glasses......when they had a night at their house we all used to be so embarrassed.........one slurp and it was gone..........they were not quick to refill either!

Needless to say our house was always a popular choice for get togethers  

Nice idea........I will try it!

You need to have a snooze mid afternoon......if you have time of course.........I know you won't though


----------



## SharkyGoddess

My dearest Darksiders I have a question.... Can my family dine inside Disney (SciFi theater) even though we are not going to be visiting Disney parks? One of my kiddos had a special dinner request


----------



## mrsabbott

Sharky,
It is my understanding that you have to purchase a ticket to enter the parks regardless.. even if you are just going to eat there.  You can eat at the restaurants in the hotels/resorts without actually staying there, but not in the parks.  Sorry!


----------



## Lynne G

SharkyGoddess said:


> My dearest Darksiders I have a question.... Can my family dine inside Disney (SciFi theater) even though we are not going to be visiting Disney parks? One of my kiddos had a special dinner request



No, as that restaurant is in the Studios.  Maybe try one of the resorts or downtown disney.  Though I would choose a resort rather than downtown disney because of all the construction.  Chef Mickey's or Boma or rainforest cafe next to Animal kingdom instead?


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> My dearest Darksiders I have a question.... Can my family dine inside Disney (SciFi theater) even though we are not going to be visiting Disney parks? One of my kiddos had a special dinner request



_everyone is correct.
you'll have to pay the estimated $500 for park ticket for 5 to enter dhs to have that meal.


maybe buying the boy a wand will be a compromise for no SciFi dinner........_


----------



## Cielei

Did someone say marshmallows?!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Sore throat....sore head......achy bones......

Didn't get to eat my marshmallows......but someone did ...........not a fan of Kahula. Funny thing is I like alcohol and I like desserts.......just not together 

Slept most of the day so far, heading back to bed soon. Have to be well for tomorrow, got dentist early.

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Sore throat....sore head......achy bones......
> 
> Didn't get to eat my marshmallows......but someone did ...........not a fan of Kahula. Funny thing is I like alcohol and I like desserts.......just not together
> 
> Slept most of the day so far, heading back to bed soon. Have to be well for tomorrow, got dentist early.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok





_ok, which of you homies squealed on me....?
schumi i swear i didn't eat your marshmallows.
but i think keisha did.
or LynnG, or Bluer, or Cielcei, or mrsabbott, or sharkygoddess, etc.

hope you feel better real soon, getting sick is lousy 

wait, you have a valid excuse to call in to work sick now !!

hooray for being sick..._


----------



## schumigirl

A marshmallow nibbler...........I`d guess mac or probably Janet.......I think she`s secretly very naughty 


I can`t sleep anymore! Think I slept too long today. Headache gone, just sore throat left now. 

Only got Tuesday to work I think, then new girl starts and I`m off the hook  back to happy housewife mode....... 

Maybe go in Thursday if she needs some more training.

Still haven`t watched Red Dragon........must get round to that sometime.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

mrsabbott said:


> Sharky,
> It is my understanding that you have to purchase a ticket to enter the parks regardless.. even if you are just going to eat there.  You can eat at the restaurants in the hotels/resorts without actually staying there, but not in the parks.  Sorry!



Thank you very much MrsAbbott!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _ok, which of you homies squealed on me....?
> schumi i swear i didn't eat your marshmallows.
> but i think keisha did.
> or LynnG, or Bluer, or Cielcei, or mrsabbott, or sharkygoddess, etc.
> 
> hope you feel better real soon, getting sick is lousy
> 
> wait, you have a valid excuse to call in to work sick now !!
> 
> hooray for being sick..._



Wha??? Marshmallows? Hmmm... marshmallows... mmmmm fluffy goodness... I mean, no. I did not eat any marshmallows.


----------



## Niki Andiokno

Hi all homies.  Hope you had a great weekend all.  I went to see Malefiscient.  Good movie.  I love a lovable villain.  Also Angelina Jolie is just awesome.  Love her.

Schumi, hope you are feeling better.  Headaches and sore throat are the pits.  I watched Hanibal for awhile, but I couldn't sustain it.  I have had recurring nightmares about serial killers since I was a little kid that are way to close to the scenes in that series.  I just loved it, but once the nightmares started I had to stop.  One of these days I need to figure out where those come from, since they started areound 3rd grade.  Hmmm.

That marshmallow idea looks awesome.  I bet some Baileys would go well in there.  I love anything marshmallow.

Get a good night's rest folks.  Tomorrow begins another week.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Wha??? Marshmallows? Hmmm... marshmallows... mmmmm fluffy goodness... I mean, no. I did not eat any marshmallows.



_i just noticed this:_
SharkyGoddess
Happier than a Shark at a Sushi Bar

SharkyGoddess's Avatar


_that and your avatar is way kewl
_


----------



## macraven

_Hey Niki !!

when is your trip coming up?
i know you posted it but i think i have had too many marshmallows and can't remember when you are going._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _i just noticed this:_
> SharkyGoddess
> Happier than a Shark at a Sushi Bar
> 
> SharkyGoddess's Avatar
> 
> 
> _that and your avatar is way kewl
> _




Thank ya! I'm kinda partial to my swimmer chompin' shark LOL


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Cielei said:


> Did someone say marshmallows?!!



Oh these just look all kinds of good!


----------



## schumigirl

Niki Andiokno said:


> Schumi, hope you are feeling better.  Headaches and sore throat are the pits.  I watched Hanibal for awhile, but I couldn't sustain it.  I have had recurring nightmares about serial killers since I was a little kid that are way to close to the scenes in that series.  I just loved it, but once the nightmares started I had to stop.  One of these days I need to figure out where those come from, since they started areound 3rd grade.  Hmmm.



Feeling much better today thanks Niki.........

There has to be a reason for your nightmares, they tend to stem from something.

When I was 10 my sisters friend was murdered in Glasgow. At the time we had a murderer called The Yorkshire Ripper on the loose in the UK and we still hadn't found one they called Bible John. The ripper only targeted prostitutes although some were not, at 10 though all I saw and heard was the headlines about this guy being on the loose, his victims weren't particularly close to us at the time but I didn't really know that at the time.

The year after that Halloween came out, and although I joke about it now Michael Myers scared the living daylight out of me......I shouldn't have been watching it as I was far too young but it made me even more terrified of being murdered by some maniac. In the late 70's no one really asked children or spoke about how you felt about things so it was all bottled up" I never told anyone till much later how much her murder affected and terrified me. I kind of diverted that fear to an imaginary monster in a movie. Now, I love Halloween but not if I'm in on my own 

So, after all that rambling........sorry..........you may need to find out why 


So we have a few marshmallow fans among us 

Got infamous crown sorted today..........temporarily. Got appointments for getting new one.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Carole...glad you're feeling better.  I can sympathize as my sore throat turned into a full blown summer cold this week just as I was congratulating myself on making it through the winter without so much as a sniffle.

Niki...I used to have a recurring nightmare as a child of being chased by a faceless monster...it stopped  after I dreamed of turning around and facing it head on....funny how that worked.

Oh and Carole I did not steal your marshmallows.... not too fond of them except on hot chocolate...now if you had some missing Doritos

Sharky...a party at Boma sounds fun ...the kids could enjoy the animals around AKL after dinner.

 Now I need to go do my long overdue household chores ....they call this my day off?

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, sending hugs.  Glad to hear feeling better.  Funny that some bad experiences in your childhood still can haunt you when you are an adult.  I guess that's why I am not a fanatic Halloween person.  Haunted houses were never my idea of fun.

A Homer mmmmm for marshmallows.  I like them too.  Have to think about filling them with goodness one of these days.

Keisha, sending you hugs.  

And Tink, housework is overrated, enjoy your day off.  

It's Monday all!  Where's Bluer with a picture?

I had so much going on this week-end, I need a few days to relax.   It ain't going to happen though.  Summer camp starts today, my loads of laundry will now increase by at least 3 loads.  Ahhh, summer.


----------



## macraven

_hope you are feeling better real soon schumi!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> but i think i have had too many marshmallows _



  I missed that post earlier........



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Carole...glad you're feeling better.  I can sympathize as my sore throat turned into a full blown summer cold this week just as I was congratulating myself on making it through the winter without so much as a sniffle.
> 
> Oh and Carole I did not steal your marshmallows.... not too fond of them except on hot chocolate...now if you had some missing Doritos
> 
> Now I need to go do my long overdue household chores ....they call this my day off?



Thanks Vicki......was strange.....everything lasted 24 hours.....so sore then nothing, gone completely!! I always think of you when we have Doritos and dip for some reason 

And Lynne is right.......housework is so overrated......enjoy your day off 



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, sending hugs.  Glad to hear feeling better.  Funny that some bad experiences in your childhood still can haunt you when you are an adult.  I guess that's why I am not a fanatic Halloween person.  Haunted houses were never my idea of fun.
> 
> A Homer mmmmm for marshmallows.  I like them too.  Have to think about filling them with goodness one of these days.
> 
> I had so much going on this week-end, I need a few days to relax.   It ain't going to happen though.  Summer camp starts today, my loads of laundry will now increase by at least 3 loads.  Ahhh, summer.



Thanks Lynne...... yes, some things stay with you don't they.......but apparently it makes you stronger  hey ho!

Don't get logged down with all that laundry.......I love summer too 



macraven said:


> _hope you are feeling better real soon schumi!_



Thanks mac........feeling back to normal today.......think it must have been 24 hour thingy............hope you caught up on some sleep 


Just watched final episode of Modern Family ..........oh I shed a little tear........such a good episode........love that show 

Last or second last day at "work" tomorrow 

Had BBQ tonight.......well mini bbq.........DH just cooked some burgers, sausages and bit of spicy chicken..........while I did everything else  was nice though, weather was lovely and we've only just come in from garden as it's so nice outside. Had glass or two of wine which was just lovely on a summers evening.

Nearly bedtime here


----------



## mrsabbott

I don't eat marshmallows because of the gelatin.. But I can do serious damage to a tub of marshmallow cream!  

I am hungry but nothing we have sounds good and we don't get paid until Wednesday.. Don't you hate that? I need to eat better though. Since I've been home, I have gained 5 lbs!! My summer clothes are getting snug!

Hubs got a great job offer and I think he is going to take it!  I am happy because it is a good opportunity for him and he will make almost twice as much money! 

Hope everyone is feeling better!


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi homies and say we had a great time at the darkside until a guy stole my DS's iPhone and by the time the orlando police got there the guy was way gone but on a lighter note dear friend we took loved universal and IOA blew her away and couldn't stop talking about how beautiful it was


----------



## mrsabbott

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies and say we had a great time at the darkside until a guy stole my DS's iPhone and by the time the orlando police got there the guy was way gone but on a lighter note dear friend we took loved universal and IOA blew her away and couldn't stop talking about how beautiful it was



Oh no! I am so sorry his phone was stolen!


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies and say we had a great time at the darkside until a guy stole my DS's iPhone and by the time the orlando police got there the guy was way gone but on a lighter note dear friend we took loved universal and IOA blew her away and couldn't stop talking about how beautiful it was



_first of all, welcome back home from a great vacation!

next, oh my goodness !!!
was your wife mugged or did she drop her phone and someone came up and ran off with it?

what happened to her is just awful.......

i hope it didn't sour your trip._


----------



## macraven

mrsabbott said:


> I don't eat marshmallows because of the gelatin.. But I can do serious damage to a tub of marshmallow cream!
> 
> I am hungry but nothing we have sounds good and we don't get paid until Wednesday.. Don't you hate that? I need to eat better though. Since I've been home, I have gained 5 lbs!! My summer clothes are getting snug!
> 
> Hubs got a great job offer and I think he is going to take it!  I am happy because it is a good opportunity for him and he will make almost twice as much money!
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better!



_congrats on the new job!!

next payday you will be filling the fridge with goodies.


nothing in my dump looks or sounds good tonight.
gonna stick with mayo and saltines for a snack._


----------



## Cielei

Stopping by to say hi!!

 yay for new job and feeling better!

I need a mani/pedi very badly, but I have too many projects to get done before I can get one or I'll just ruin it. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## macraven

_Cielei, hope your week goes great also !_


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> first of all, welcome back home from a great vacation!  next, oh my goodness !!! was your wife mugged or did she drop her phone and someone came up and ran off with it?  what happened to her is just awful.......  i hope it didn't sour your trip.


No actually was DS the guy was trying to friend him and took his phone and ran off with it and when the police finally showed up he told us there was nothing he could do and told us we were lucky that DS wasn't hurt or worse and I was like duh.
So told DW wife from now on its RPR or nothing 
No more offsite but other than that we had a great time and DS even got me and DW to ride dr doom for the first time


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> No actually was DS the guy was trying to friend him and took his phone and ran off with it and when the police finally showed up he told us there was nothing he could do and told us we were lucky that DS wasn't hurt or worse and I was like duh.
> So told DW wife from now on its RPR or nothing
> No more offsite but other than that we had a great time and DS even got me and DW to ride dr doom for the first time



_i love Dr Doom !!!!

i hope it was or could become your favorite ride in the park....
or did you scream like a little girl...... 


what?
some dude stole the phone from ds and ran!!

i'm glad he was not hurt.
you can always replace a phone and not a child.

i'm guessing this didn't happen in the park but near where you were staying.
that's the main reason i stay onsite as i go solo and would be pathetic if i had a situation like that happen to me.

stay onsite the next time you vacation in orlando.
so much security is in the parks, walkways to the hotels and city walk.
you will feel safer there.

sounds like you were able to still have fun and enjoy your vacation.
that is a good thing.

_


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> No actually was DS the guy was trying to friend him and took his phone and ran off with it and when the police finally showed up he told us there was nothing he could do and told us we were lucky that DS wasn't hurt or worse and I was like duh. So told DW wife from now on its RPR or nothing No more offsite but other than that we had a great time and DS even got me and DW to ride dr doom for the first time



That stinks!  What about find my phone? So the guy just ripped it from his hands in public?  Wow!


----------



## buckeev

OK Schumster.....Two words: *BOOGITY SHRIMP!*

....there.
I've said it.


----------



## Cielei

ky07 said:


> No actually was DS the guy was trying to friend him and took his phone and ran off with it and when the police finally showed up he told us there was nothing he could do and told us we were lucky that DS wasn't hurt or worse and I was like duh.
> So told DW wife from now on its RPR or nothing
> No more offsite but other than that we had a great time and DS even got me and DW to ride dr doom for the first time



Correct me if I am wrong, but it sounds like LS (I'm calling the thief little sh... in my head) had been taking to your DS and wanted to add himself to DS's friend list on Facebook.instagram.snapchat/whateversocialmediaoftheday. DS gives LS the phone so he can add himself and LS runs off with the phone - meaning all the safeguards like passwords and such have been bypassed. Since he is "in" he could jailbreak the phone and wipe it as well as turn off any of the find my phone or other security features. 

One suggestion which I'm sure you've already done is to make sure that your son changes all his passwords - including for xbox live or playstation + and accounts that weren't even apps on his phone. This LS could get into anything with a little social engineering, and you just don't want to take any chances he could inadvertently get to anything else. Sorry that happened to him, and so sad that we have to be so distrustful these days!


----------



## ky07

Bluer101 said:


> That stinks!  What about find my phone? So the guy just ripped it from his hands in public?  Wow!


Yeah it was right in public and what was bad there was no one around to help until we came out of the restaurant and it took forever for the police to get there and then it was too late the guy was long gone and the police said there was nothing they could do but it's ok cause the phone was cut off a few mins later so all he has is a over priced iPod now and just means from now one we stay onsite only


----------



## ky07

Cielei said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but it sounds like LS (I'm calling the thief little sh... in my head) had been taking to your DS and wanted to add himself to DS's friend list on Facebook.instagram.snapchat/whateversocialmediaoftheday. DS gives LS the phone so he can add himself and LS runs off with the phone - meaning all the safeguards like passwords and such have been bypassed. Since he is "in" he could jailbreak the phone and wipe it as well as turn off any of the find my phone or other security features.  One suggestion which I'm sure you've already done is to make sure that your son changes all his passwords - including for xbox live or playstation + and accounts that weren't even apps on his phone. This LS could get into anything with a little social engineering, and you just don't want to take any chances he could inadvertently get to anything else. Sorry that happened to him, and so sad that we have to be so distrustful these days!


yeah that's the first thing I did was to have him change all passwords to his social media and even go onto his email and even his iTunes and guess the good thing is he has no credit card or bank info on the phone at all cause we have given him iTunes cards or gift cards to use


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> No actually was DS the guy was trying to friend him and took his phone and ran off with it and when the police finally showed up he told us there was nothing he could do and told us we were lucky that DS wasn't hurt or worse and I was like duh.
> So told DW wife from now on its RPR or nothing
> No more offsite but other than that we had a great time and DS even got me and DW to ride dr doom for the first time



So sorry that happened to your son.........but yeah, glad it was just the phone! 

Did you and the good lady enjoy Dr Doom.......I hope so........I'm a big fan of that ride short as it is 



buckeev said:


> OK Schumster.....Two words: *BOOGITY SHRIMP!*
> 
> ....there.
> I've said it.



  

Oh I could eat one of those right now 

Roll on September........I'll be boogitying a few nights 



Looking forward to tomorrow.......I have a 50 minute sacro-cranial massage and relaxation treatment booked with my physiotherapist........it's supposed to be incredibly relaxing.......I'm sure it'll be worth every penny 

Catching up with episodes of Grimm tonight


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> So sorry that happened to your son.........but yeah, glad it was just the phone!
> 
> Did you and the good lady enjoy Dr Doom.......I hope so........I'm a big fan of that ride short as it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could eat one of those right now
> 
> Roll on September........I'll be boogitying a few nights
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow.....*..I have a 50 minute sacro-cranial massage and relaxation treatment booked with my physiotherapist........it's supposed to be incredibly relaxing.......I'm sure it'll be worth every penny
> *
> Catching up with episodes of Grimm tonight



Dang! Just reading that gave ME a Headache!


----------



## macraven

_hello homies and now starting to get back here to play ketchup.

hope all are doing fine.

i hope StL gives us a short version of his trippy.
i hope Carole lets us know if the new help will last longer than a week at the job.
i hope buckeev doesn't forget to watch Grimm tonight.
i hope Cielei can teach us new vocabulary words.
i hope Bluer puts a hex on that stinky guy.
i hope keisha comes back soon.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Hello to all!  

It's Wednesday.  With Keisha and Bluer silent, I am not good at importing pictures in my post, so the Wednesday Camel is taking a break.  

KY, sorry to hear of DS's phone.  My DD lost her's at school and we know a friend took it, but have no proof.  At least your DS was not hurt.

It's a beautiful, humid day today.  Storms coming tonight and tomorrow, but I will take the sun we have now.  

Summer is here.  

Ice tea today.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Dang! Just reading that gave ME a Headache!



Lol........it was fantastic.....no headache 


Lynne G said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> It's a beautiful, humid day today.  Storms coming tonight and tomorrow, but I will take the sun we have now.
> 
> Summer is here.
> 
> Ice tea today.



Definetely make the most of it Lynne.........I like a good storm when we're in the States though . Enjoy the iced tea........never tried it for some reason.




Well, the sacro -cranial treatment was amazing......I didn't know, but it included whole body treatment too, so I came out feeling incredibly calm and relaxed........very zen like 

Boiling not here again too.......so garden time tonight.

Spicy chicken and salad for dinner tonight......very healthy......till I add home made potato salad 

Hope keisha is ok


----------



## donaldduck352

*'ellow all dropping in to say I am still around.

StL that would of *hashtag* me off big time.The one most thing I despise is a thief..Remember one thing tho that I believe is this "no good deed goes undone"-pretty much KARMA.

Other then that,can't believe ya'll rode DOOM!!  You will never get me on that......

Now a quote of the day from my fav poet:*


"Life would be infinitely happier if we could only be born at the age of eighty and gradually approach eighteen."


----------



## schumigirl

donaldduck352 said:


> *'ellow all dropping in to say I am still around.
> 
> StL that would of *hashtag* me off big time.The one most thing I despise is a thief..Remember one thing tho that I believe is this "no good deed goes undone"-pretty much KARMA.
> 
> Other then that,can't believe ya'll rode DOOM!!  You will never get me on that......
> 
> Now a quote of the day from my fav poet:*
> 
> 
> "Life would be infinitely happier if we could only be born at the age of eighty and gradually approach eighteen."



Hey MrDuck 

Yep......I'm a great believer in Karma too.........one day it will bite you back.......

Another who doesn't like Doom??? 


Last day helping my friend out again  

Another beautiful day here again today........leaving DS a list of jobs today.......cut the grass........wash his car........power wash the drive and back patio if he has time........he's a good lad 

Have a great Thursday


----------



## macraven

_ homies_


----------



## Heluvsme

KY, reading that just has my blood boiling!!
The sense of entitlement is so nervy!!!  

I'm glad he was OK, but man... I'd be pi$%ed off!! 


I hope you all are well.  It seems like since we returned from vacation I've had nothing but work and chores!!  Why?  Take 10 days off, then it takes 20 days (or so it seems) to catch up?  What's up with that?

DD is getting ready to go to camp for a week, and we have had our first college visit... at The University of Cincinnati.  Not her first choice, but it's so close we had to go look.  Our next visit is the day after she gets home from camp, and then the 3rd one will be one week after that.  All here in Kentucky so far, so that makes mama happy. 

Cooking dinner... or should I say, dinner is cooking... I AM ON THE COMPUTER wasting time.  I updated my trip report, just day 1 so far. I wanted to do it immediately but with work hours and the yard being a foot high when we returned, that just didn't happen. 

Have a good Thursday night!


----------



## buckeev

Grimm...eh? My eldest told me I need to watch that. Ain't nobody got time for that! (Well...I don't...I'm too busy trying to keep my secret trip a secret...even Mrs. Buckeev doesn't know about it. Yet. ...)...

Guess I'm kinda busted if she's secretly lurking 'round here on da Dis!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Grimm...eh? My eldest told me I need to watch that. Ain't nobody got time for that! (Well...I don't...I'm too busy trying to keep my secret trip a secret...even Mrs. Buckeev doesn't know about it. Yet. ...)...
> 
> Guess I'm kinda busted if she's secretly lurking 'round here on da Dis!



_you can trust us.
we know how to keep a secret...


happy friday all.
to me, all the days kind of blend together..._


----------



## schumigirl

Heluvsme said:


> DD is getting ready to go to camp for a week, and we have had our first college visit... at The University of Cincinnati.  Not her first choice, but it's so close we had to go look.  Our next visit is the day after she gets home from camp, and then the 3rd one will be one week after that.  All here in Kentucky so far, so that makes mama happy.



We were so happy when DS chose a university close to home.......he can drive himself there and back every day he is there.........he got accepted to "better" universities, but this one he chose as it just felt right for him. He's happy so we're happy. I hope your DD makes as good a choice 



buckeev said:


> Grimm...eh? My eldest told me I need to watch that. Ain't nobody got time for that! (Well...I don't...I'm too busy trying to keep my secret trip a secret...even Mrs. Buckeev doesn't know about it. Yet. ...)...
> 
> Guess I'm kinda busted if she's secretly lurking 'round here on da Dis!



I'm enjoying Grimm........it's one of DH's shows really..........but it's kinda fun.....worth a mooch 

Good luck on keeping the trip under wraps 



macraven said:


> _you can trust us.
> we know how to keep a secret...
> 
> 
> happy friday all.
> to me, all the days kind of blend together..._



I know what you mean........I woke up this morning not knowing what day of the week it was 



Watched The Heat with Sandra bullock/Melissa McCarthy tonight.............very funny movie.......made us laugh anyway.

Don't have to visit Saudi Arabia next month after all through DH business ............ The heat is soooo bad at this time of year!! And I like it warm but that's not fun!!

It's the weekend  ......quiet one this weekend as DH is working away.........but next weekend we are away at British Grand Prix.......looking forward to that 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _you can trust us.
> we know how to keep a secret...
> 
> 
> happy friday all.
> to me, all the days kind of blend together..._



A few mornings ago, I was afraid I had really let the cat out of the bag...I'll set the scene...
5 AM CST...quite as a morgue 'round here...and all of a sudden....a bloodcurdling scream rang out down stairs. Yep. That wuz me.  ...
I had just nabbed the elusive  Be Our Guest reservation at 189 days out. And if that wasn't enough...about 60 seconds later...you guessed it...





or did you?.....


  
Holy Theme Park Grail!
The Tomorrowland Desert Party seats for 5...ON CHRISTMAS!!! 
I should've headed out to Vegas right after that. The rest of the week has pretty much been a bummer.


----------



## cbsnyber1

Heluvsme said:


> DD is getting ready to go to camp for a week, and we have had our first college visit... at The University of Cincinnati.  Not her first choice, but it's so close we had to go look.  Our next visit is the day after she gets home from camp, and then the 3rd one will be one week after that.  All here in Kentucky so far, so that makes mama happy.
> 
> Have a good Thursday night!



Hey Heluvsme - is she applying at WKU? I taught an online course there last winter (Intro to Leadership). I visited the campus last year - great mid-size University. Depending on her major, could be a possibility.


----------



## mrsabbott

I considered WKU but they didn't offer their IECE program completely online.. The class times at the Etown campus just didn't mesh well with my schedule. Pretty cool school though! Punky went there last summer for a special camp. She had a blast "going to college"!  Hubs is thinking of enrolling there for fall. Maybe.. He is still looking into options.

Speaking of school.. I am starting at Sullivan University in Louisville!  very nervous and excited! It is complicated.. But my previous credits will transfer but, for the first part of the program (associates in Early Childhood) only 9 credits apply.. But when I go on to get my BA, most of the rest will apply. If that makes sense.. It is how the program is divided up. I am pretty excited!!


----------



## cieslack

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies and say we had a great time at the darkside until a guy stole my DS's iPhone and by the time the orlando police got there the guy was way gone but on a lighter note dear friend we took loved universal and IOA blew her away and couldn't stop talking about how beautiful it was



Just lurking when I read this.  I'm in law enforcement.  iPhone thefts are actually down because in iOS 7 if you erase your device through the Find My IPhone app, which every Apple user should set up and be familiar with, it will virtually be useless to the thief because the phone or iPad must be unlocked with your Apple credentials before it can be activated.  Even if it doesn't get your phone back, at least the SOB who stole it won't get any pleasure from it.  And please lock your phones with a pass code.  Sometimes it's your data that a thief wants.


----------



## donaldduck352

cieslack said:


> Just lurking when I read this.  I'm in law enforcement.  iPhone thefts are actually down because in iOS 7 if you erase your device through the Find My IPhone app, which every Apple user should set up and be familiar with, it will virtually be useless to the thief because the phone or iPad must be unlocked with your Apple credentials before it can be activated.  Even if it doesn't get your phone back, at least the SOB who stole it won't get any pleasure from it.  And please lock your phones with a pass code.  Sometimes it's your data that a thief wants.



*Thank you! Passwords are the key.. But do not make it simple.*


----------



## donaldduck352

*And now my qoute of the day will be;*
Always do right. This will gratify some people and astonish the rest.


----------



## schumigirl

The nephew sent me a quick email to say he saw the most amazing lightning in Orlando yesterday.........he said at one point the thunder sounded like a bomb going off!! His girlfriend is frightened of lightning though so she didn't enjoy it as much as he did!!

Don't usually suffer from hay fever but my goodness yesterday and today I've had to take a tablet. I sometimes get itchy eyes at night, but this year so far it's been a lot worse......thought it was a cold at first. It must be awful to suffer really badly from it.

Missing Janet 

Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend


----------



## kittengal13

Hi everyone, just popping in to say hello 
Sorry I've been absent from here lately, just been extremely busy with university and work!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## macraven

_missing dammit janet too_


----------



## Bluer101

Happy weekend. Been busy this past week with new hurricane windows and sliders install. Now we don't need to put up shutters anymore. Next is garage door.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I am one seriously ecstatic Shark right now! I just read that DA has little nods to my beloved Bruce *swoon*


----------



## Mikkimús

Long time no see

My computer is broken and I am sick... fun time ha?!
I actually think I am sick because I work with children and somehow they manage to get sick a lot.

Sometime ago there was a talk about the midnight sun in Iceland, the weather hasnt been very good but I wanted to show you photos I took last Friday night when I was at a party right outside of the city.

Those are taken at around 2 am, there is a little fog and cloudy but you can see how bright it is 









Hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## tink1957

Great pics Mikki

I would really be messed up if it didn't get dark around here...just the other day I took a nap around 5 PM... I woke up at 8 pm and thought  I had slept all night since it was still light out.  Just as I was about to call in to work I realized it was not 8 am..duh.

Buckeev...congrats on scoring the coveted BOG ressie...no luck here...guess I'll have to do lunch and stand in line with the masses.

Carole...have fun at the race...hope your driver wins.

Missing Janet too...

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## macraven

_weekend is over.
happy monday homies!_


----------



## schumigirl

Miss mikki......thanks for the pics.......the midnight sun has always amazed me, looks beautiful 

Vicki.......I'm looking forward to it........our guy is not doing so well this year, but we still love the racing. We have paddock passes as I have a family member who works in F1 (data/tech guy, not exciting) so get pretty close to the action and the drivers....... lol I've done that too.......napped and woke up and thought it's dark where the heck am I.......what day is it.....should I be somewhere 

Yep Monday again...........off to salon soon to get hair done....it's gotten so long again. 

Got a load of laundry outside drying as it's another beautiful day and hot 

Have a great week everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Hair, eyebrows and manicure all done.........so relaxing 

Now I need to iron


----------



## macraven

_eh, what is an "iron"?.............._


----------



## mrsabbott

macraven said:


> _eh, what is an "iron"?.............._





School stuff happening today.. I had insomnia last night, which was no fun, let me tell you!  I dozed off and on, and ended up having to drink LOTS of coffee to get going this morning.  I started out strong, but am fading fast here.  Is it naptime, yet?

Girls were invited to an amusement park for a friend's birthday.  It's no Universal.. but they will have a lot of fun!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _eh, what is an "iron"?.............._



I think I'm the only one in my house that knows what it's for!!!

Don't know what to do tonight.........on my own for a while........ironing is all done........maybe watch an old movie.........I have Dial M for Murder and North by Northwest on TiVo.......

DH bought back a new DVD/surround sound system........I can't work it yet, so no DVDs till he gets back


----------



## macraven

_haven't been around much the past two days due to taking care of a family member.

but, thought i could play here tonight and decided it might not be a good thing.
storms started hitting my area at 6ish this evening and i should unplug the computer and my electonical items.

SW cancelled all incoming flights to midway from 6 to 8 this evening.
they might have extended that.
i'm way north of midway but being a mile plus blocks from lake michigan, i'm still getting the rolling thunder and cracking all around.
ohare cancelled over 250 flights out around 4ish today.

i bet Niki is getting it worse in her area with this weather.

now i forgot what i was going to reply to in this thread............
it will probably come to me once i shut the computer down._


----------



## Lynne G

Mac and all those in the storm areas, I hope all is well.  I hate electrical storms.  We may get thunderstorms later today.  It's going to be in the 90's and very humid.  Uh, perfect weather for an afternoon storm to appear.

Little one is going to play bubble soccer today.  After seeing those bubbles on The Amazing Race, I think the kids will have fun bouncing off each other.

Mikki, love the pictures.  I was in Alaska in the summer, and at 11pm, it looked like early evening.  Long days.

Got my Villians hard tickets yesterday.  That was fast!  Even faster, when I bought them online they were applied to my magic bands.  I am going to take the hard tickets just in case.

Oh, and I called Universal to get a time for breakfast at La Bamba, very nice lady answered and gave me the time I wanted.  Fast and easy.

Watched the Diagon Alley special last night.  Was fun to see how excited everyone involved was about making and seeing the results.

It's Tuesday, the first of July.  Happy Canada Day to our northern neighbors!


----------



## macraven

_Oh, Lynne G you are so ahead of me on planning.

you already made a ressie for the Darkside.


storms left us around 4 this morning.

first time i shut the computer down by unplugging it.

all my next trip info is on it and i would be lost without all that info.


mikki, beautiful pictures.
know i'm late on saying that but i'll be more on the ball next time.


maybe Bluer will be here tomorrow so i'll know what day it is.
but if he doesn't, i think i will remember it as i have some tests and lab work to be done in the morning.
he will be off the hook with me if he fails picture day......._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Mac-- I will try to keep Mr Bluer in line and on track for Wednesday.   he doesn't always listen but I will give it a try. Lol


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Mac-- I will try to keep Mr Bluer in line and on track for Wednesday.   he doesn't always listen but I will give it a try. Lol


----------



## macraven

_hey homie damo........


happy canada day!_


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Canada day to all Canadians..........

Does Bonnie ever come on here anymore? I miss her snow pictures.

Lynne.....bubble soccer sounds like a lot of fun 


I am officially a lady of leisure again............helping out friend is over. It's fun but..........

Meeting another friend for the day tomorrow.......lunch and a bit of catching up will be nice. We only get together about once every two months....so lots of stories between us.

Gorgeous here again..........just had mini BBQ and still sat out in garden.......it's beautiful.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I am officially a lady of leisure again............helping out friend is over. It's fun but..........



_ schumi, did you slack off on the job and get fired or did the boss lady finally hire someone........?


_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _ schumi, did you slack off on the job and get fired or did the boss lady finally hire someone........?
> 
> 
> _



Lol.........I didn't take your advice and........well you know ......did think about it though ...........new girl starts tomorrow. I did train her up last week so she should be good to go


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol.........I didn't take your advice and........well you know ......did think about it though ...........new girl starts tomorrow. I did train her up last week so she should be good to go



_so this means you can sleep until noon tomorrow _


----------



## Lynne G

It's Wednesday!

Short Week.

Had to pick up DS last night, and around 9pm, it was still 85 degrees and the sky was bright red.  Summer indeed.  


Schumi is now a lady of leisure!   

Mrs. Bluer did Mr. Bluer find that camel yet?

Hope Keisha is doing well.  Sending


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>



_worth another viewing..........
tanks homie!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> worth another viewing.......... tanks homie!



If I did not post it I would hear it from the Mrs and that's not good. 

Plus keep the homies happy too.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

See I told you I would have him post our Wednesday pics. 
Isn't he such a good boy???


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _so this means you can sleep until noon tomorrow _



Haven't slept till noon since about 1985!! Always think it sounds good to sleep in......but I never do.......love early mornings!



Lynne G said:


> Had to pick up DS last night, and around 9pm, it was still 85 degrees and the sky was bright red.  Summer indeed.
> 
> 
> Schumi is now a lady of leisure!



Summer skies can be so beautiful.......would love it to be 85 here at 9pm at night..........

yep lady of leisure again....... People often ask what I do all day......but I'm always busy, meet up with friends spend time with DH as the business he's in he only has to be there 12 days a month......so we get to spend a lot of time together which we love. So I'm content to be a "housewife"........lady of leisure sounds better 


Hope everyone's good..........hope to hear from Janet soon


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs bluer101 said:


> See I told you I would have him post our Wednesday pics.
> Isn't he such a good boy???



Thank you Mrs. Bluer.  I enjoy the pictures.  

Hope all have/had a good night!


----------



## macraven

_a big hug to Mrs Bluer for hounding Bluer for the wednesday calendar pics !!_


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all..........hot and even a bit humid today here.

My neighbour asked me today to tell her about all the plans we had made for our trip in September...................

None as usual I told her.........her face was a picture as she is an obsessional planner........not for me thank you. 

They have never been to universal so don't know you don't need to plan anything. They go to Disney and book restaurants months ahead though 

Do flights, hotel and car hire count? That's about it for planning where we're concerned.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!  

A quick pop in before the holiday weekend to say Happy 4th of July!

If anyone is in the way of this storm, stay safe.  I know first hand how those hurricanes can be!

Hope everyone enjoys the three day weekend!


----------



## Bluer101

Thought I would say this for the holiday!


----------



## macraven

*?*


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY 4TH JULY

Hope you all have a great day and weekend 



Off to dentist this morning to get prep work done for new crown 

Hate getting those impressions done!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> HAPPY 4TH JULY
> 
> Hope you all have a great day and weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Off to dentist this morning to get prep work done for new crown
> 
> Hate getting those impressions done!



Dentist, crown, impression. 

Luckily I have only had one crown and no cavities. My first crown was this year. I had a root die unexplained about 10-12 years ago. The root canal was so small they said I could get away with out a crown for a little while. Well a little while turned into many years and finally got it done. I spent those years chewing on one side to protect the tooth from shattering. 

Well now it feels great having my whole mouth back for eating. Hope everything goes ok for you today.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy 4th of July Homies!







Everyone be safe!!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy 4th of July everyone! Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homes 
Hope everyone is well and has a great 4th of July and stay safe


----------



## Cielei

Happy 4th of July!!! I hope everyone has an amazing holiday!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Dentist, crown, impression.
> 
> Luckily I have only had one crown and no cavities. My first crown was this year. I had a root die unexplained about 10-12 years ago. The root canal was so small they said I could get away with out a crown for a little while. Well a little while turned into many years and finally got it done. I spent those years chewing on one side to protect the tooth from shattering.
> 
> Well now it feels great having my whole mouth back for eating. Hope everything goes ok for you today.



Thanks..........you did well avoiding a crown for 12 years......wow! I have a temporary one in for 2 weeks which you can see it's a temp but better than a gap 



Sat in a mix of rain and sunshine at the British Grand Prix. It's not great weather for qualifying. Or for the race tomorrow but it's been fun so far this morning.

Qualifying just about to start so heading out of the hospitality unit we are in and watch it........

Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_quick drive by....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _quick drive by....._



Ello ello 

Quick visit for me too..........just had dinner in hotel it was lush!!!

Boys watching football......I'm relaxing in the bedroom with glass of wine and trying to work out how to see a movie 

Looking forward to race tomorrow.......our guy starts 2nd........hope weather better tomorrow. Rained a lot today. Thankfully we were inside for most of it.

Catch ya later


----------



## Bluer101

We have been busy running around town for last minute things. In the process of packing, then have dinner, and watch a movie.


----------



## Cielei

It's near a holiday which means I suddenly get scheduled to work more, and I am still working on the house. The under cabinet lighting is almost done; so I will get to install the backsplash this week (I hope!). I can't wait to see it all finished. Working on painting all the trim in the house white too - it's quite a pain, but will be worth it in the end - just like the kitchen. I think tomorrow I will enjoy margaritas while I paint (DH is handling the lighting  ).

He thinks I didn't notice that he is doing my lighting project to avoid mowing the grass - again.


----------



## macraven

_don't worry about the grass not being mowed today.

it will just grow again and then he will have to do it again.........._


----------



## Bluer101

Up and getting on the road. Next stop PBH!


----------



## macraven

_i bet you are there now!

what a fun time you will have exploring the new parry hotter section._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i bet you are there now!  what a fun time you will have exploring the new parry hotter section.



Yep in DA now. Walked right in. It is amazing. The detail is unreal.


----------



## damo

Bluer101 said:


> Yep in DA now. Walked right in. It is amazing. The detail is unreal.



Can't wait for your review.


----------



## macraven

_how bad is the rain right now bluer?_


----------



## TaylorsDad

Bluer101 said:


> Yep in DA now. Walked right in. It is amazing. The detail is unreal.



We just got back and I agree DA is even better than WWOHP, If only Gringotts had been open. Try the chocolate chili flavored ice cream, it is named correctly because that hot after taste will kick in seconds later.


----------



## Cielei

macraven said:


> _don't worry about the grass not being mowed today.
> 
> it will just grow again and then he will have to do it again.........._



lol if only it was he doing it! That's his diabolical plan, if he doesn't do it, I do it! 


Have fun in DA Bluers!!


----------



## Bluer101

damo said:


> Can't wait for your review.



Maybe at some point. 



macraven said:


> how bad is the rain right now bluer?



It was raining on HE and in IOA. We hung out at the exit undercover. Now we are sitting at Mythos     




TaylorsDad said:


> We just got back and I agree DA is even better than WWOHP, If only Gringotts had been open. Try the chocolate chili flavored ice cream, it is named correctly because that hot after taste will kick in seconds later.



There is no words to really describe DA, HE, and KC. 

Pictures will never do it justice. It is sensory overload. For theme park attraction area this has set the bar very high.


----------



## schumigirl

Can't wait to see it all in September, sounds amazing 


Just finished early dinner in a country pub and about to head home after the race.

Our guy came 5th........and we don't like the guy who won .......so not brilliant but still good weekend.

Saw loads of drivers up close and a few celebrities.....even Prince Harry which was nice as I'd never seen him up so close before. Weather was lovely today.

Should take couple of hours to get home from here hopefully.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies
Things not going too well with me and don't know where to turn cause DW is telling me our marriage is over and she doesn't love me anymore and to leave and she knows I have no place to go and do to my health conditions I can't work and have no income and she said she didn't care if I live on the streets. 
Just feel like in a pit I can't get out of and just don't know what to do


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies Things not going too well with me and don't know where to turn cause DW is telling me our marriage is over and she doesn't love me anymore and to leave and she knows I have no place to go and do to my health conditions I can't work and have no income and she said she didn't care if I live on the streets. Just feel like in a pit I can't get out of and just don't know what to do



Wow, you guys just got back from your trip. This has to be something for a while and not spontaneous.   

Hope you guys can sit down and talk it through.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Things not going too well with me and don't know where to turn cause DW is telling me our marriage is over and she doesn't love me anymore and to leave and she knows I have no place to go and do to my health conditions I can't work and have no income and she said she didn't care if I live on the streets.
> Just feel like in a pit I can't get out of and just don't know what to do



_if this all started after you came back from your trip, wait a few more days and let her calm down.

you two can talk more easily if you both are settled and calm.
just ride it out until then.

sometimes it is difficult to make major decisions after a vacation until you are back in a routine life style.
going from a carefree and relaxing vacation to back home and the job, sometimes is hard to adjust to everyday life.

hugs St L.

_


----------



## Lynne G

KY - I hope things turn around for you.  

Schumi, hope you had a good night.  I am not a big car race fan, but I like to watch them on the tube some times.  My parental unit loved the stock cars.  We went to local races for years when I was a kid.  

Mac, hope all is well with you.  

We had a beautiful weekend, after some rain on Saturday morning.  Steamy Monday is on tap, with feels like over 100 degrees.  Back to routine.  


Oh, 6 weeks and counting backwards now!  

Bluers and Taylorsdad, love to hear more about DA.  We are getting so ready!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Hi y'all!!! Traveling with the hubs through Tx this week. 

As soon as I have more time to get my laptop out (using the phone app) I plan on checking out everyone's reports on DA. 

I hope everyone is doing well! Sending some Sharky loves!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

In IOA now and it is crowded. Waiting for DH and DS to ride Hulk. It is 100 minute wait! Thank god for EP.  Should see them soon.  

DS bought Dumbledores interactive wand and we have had such a great time watching our little wizard at work. Didn't know he had it in him!  Lol


----------



## Mrs bluer101

So they just got off Hulk half hour later. Not too bad. It also took almost 10 minutes waiting for a photo.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mrs bluer101 said:
			
		

> In IOA now and it is crowded. Waiting for DH and DS to ride Hulk. It is 100 minute wait! Thank god for EP.  Should see them soon.
> 
> DS bought Dumbledores interactive wand and we have had such a great time watching our little wizard at work. Didn't know he had it in him!  Lol



How much are the wands?


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the live report Mrs. Bluer.

Yep, I think at least one of my kids will want that interactive wand.  What fun!

Happy Monday all!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Things not going too well with me and don't know where to turn cause DW is telling me our marriage is over and she doesn't love me anymore and to leave and she knows I have no place to go and do to my health conditions I can't work and have no income and she said she didn't care if I live on the streets.
> Just feel like in a pit I can't get out of and just don't know what to do



St L.........I am so sorry to read this. I hope the next few days brings about some changes for the better from DW.

Will be thinking of you


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, hope you had a good night.  I am not a big car race fan, but I like to watch them on the tube some times.  My parental unit loved the stock cars.  We went to local races for years when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> We had a beautiful weekend, after some rain on Saturday morning.  Steamy Monday is on tap, with feels like over 100 degrees.  Back to routine.
> 
> 
> Oh, 6 weeks and counting backwards now!



Thanks Lynne, it was a good weekend......we love F1, I grew up with it due to a family member involved. I was very lucky and thankfully when I met DH he was a huge fan too, as is our DS.

When I was younger (and slimmer ) I loved racing rally cars, just for fun though with a club......I miss that  but DH couldn't bear to watch me do it so I gave up before we got married.....I understood though. Have to stick to track days now 

Only 6 weeks till your vacation......wow so close!! 


Was going to walk around to my friends tonight as weather was gorgeous......but looks like more thunder tonight. We drove into torrential rain and thunder last night too. So I'm going to stay home........

Hope alls well with everyone


----------



## Mrs bluer101

SharkyGoddess said:


> How much are the wands?



Interactive wands are $44.95


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mrs bluer101 said:
			
		

> Interactive wands are $44.95



Ty!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Does anyone know if we can make reservations for the leaky cauldron?  I'm trying to decide between there and mythos for my daughters bday.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Although I have never really been one to do so I am working on a trip report. Warning you will probably find it too long and perhaps more than a little boring but I wanted to share a little about our trip with everyone.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Although I have never really been one to do so I am working on a trip report. Warning you will probably find it too long and perhaps more than a little boring but I wanted to share a little about our trip with everyone.



_i'm glad you are making one.
i will check the trip forums so i can join along with youse.

trip reports are never boring, they are exciting!!_


----------



## goNDmay9

Trying to do a last minute trip!!!  Just booked a last minute DCL for the 24st (Finally getting to go a Disney Cruise - YAY).  

DCL hits the pocket a little harder -  so I am hoping I can still find a way to fit in RPR Club. DH and I have not been in a few years so I am so excited.  Daycare for 2 children and formula are soooo cutting into the vacay funds.  #FirstWorldProblems 

Off to search to see if anyone has tips / advice on combining Uni with a cruise!


----------



## Heluvsme

Ky07.... I am so sorry. It must feel like the rug is being pulled out from under you. Like Mac said, I hope things can be worked out under calmer conditions. 

For those that saw DA, I am so jealous!  A friend of our who was in my daughter's youth group at church, works at Uni and Disney....he works at Spider-Man at Uni and on his FB page last week he put up over 50 pics from DA, it looks amazing!

So Cielei totally inspired me. I am 80% of the way through painting my kitchen cabinets. I love the transformation! I'll try to put pics up after it's all done.

Yesterday we took my daughter on her 2nd college visit, we went to Univ of Kentucky. It is a beautiful campus! But it's huge! Oh my gosh we walked so much, and it was hot.... 91 degrees. Ugh. Next week we visit Western Kentucky Univ.  Not as close, nearly 3 1/2 hours away, but a smaller campus.

Happy Tuesday everyone. And remember, if you're reading this, Monday didn't win!


----------



## damo

SharkyGoddess said:


> Does anyone know if we can make reservations for the leaky cauldron?  I'm trying to decide between there and mythos for my daughters bday.



Leaky Cauldron is counter service, so no reservations.


----------



## Lynne G

goNDmay9 said:


> Trying to do a last minute trip!!!  Just booked a last minute DCL for the 24st (Finally getting to go a Disney Cruise - YAY).
> 
> DCL hits the pocket a little harder -  so I am hoping I can still find a way to fit in RPR Club. DH and I have not been in a few years so I am so excited.  Daycare for 2 children and formula are soooo cutting into the vacay funds.  #FirstWorldProblems
> 
> Off to search to see if anyone has tips / advice on combining Uni with a cruise!



Three years ago, we flew into MCO, rented a car and spent 4 nights at the Portofino, then drove to Port, put my rental car in a car lot, and enjoyed the Fantasy for 7 nights.  Picked up the rental car, drove to Shades of Green and enjoyed the WDW parks for 1 and two 1/2 days before flying home.  An expensive trip, but really enjoyable.  

My tip, price out the rentals as to where you pick up and drop off.  For me, even with the price of the car lot for 7 nights,  and parking fee at the Portofino, a 2 week rental to/from the airport still made my transportation costs reasonable.  Universal does not have free transportation from the airport or port, so run the numbers and see what type of transport(s) is/are most cost effective for your family.  

Oh and have a great cruise.  I really enjoyed the Fantasy with my kids and the Dream with my DH. We are also USO fans.


----------



## Cielei

Happy Opening Day!! It doesn't look as crazy as Wizarding World opening day, but it still looks pretty crowded! (Orlando Sentinel, I think) has some pictures of the crowds)

Taylorsdad - Can't wait to read it!

Shumi - I'm glad to see that your crown is kinda, sorta fixed or at least a lot closer! 

Heluvsme - Can't wait to see pictures!

Bluers - Enjoy the madness! Do you remember what choices you have for the "magic" wants. I know we will be buying a couple more (at least) while we are there. The ones from last trip got mysteriously broken somehow - I am sure it had nothing to do with the fact that wizard duels sometimes looked more like sword fights. I'm thinking they aren't getting their Hogwarts letter anytime soon!

LynneG - I think we overlap a few days with you, and I can't believe how quickly it seems to be approaching. Trying to decide if we want to add the picture package thing or not.

Ky - HUGS I just can't even imagine.I really hope things can be talked through.

mac -  I just like saying hi 

The trim is 90% done on the first floor now, the under cabinet lighting is complete and laster this week, the backsplash goes up!!  After that it's replace the tile on the fireplace surround, redo the mud/laundry room and redo the pantry and the main floor remodel will be complete!!  It makes such a huge difference - at least to me. 

Hope everyone has a great day and week!


----------



## Bluer101

Cielei said:


> Happy Opening Day!! It doesn't look as crazy as Wizarding World opening day, but it still looks pretty crowded! (Orlando Sentinel, I think) has some pictures of the crowds)  Taylorsdad - Can't wait to read it!  Shumi - I'm glad to see that your crown is kinda, sorta fixed or at least a lot closer!  Heluvsme - Can't wait to see pictures!  Bluers - Enjoy the madness! Do you remember what choices you have for the "magic" wants. I know we will be buying a couple more (at least) while we are there. The ones from last trip got mysteriously broken somehow - I am sure it had nothing to do with the fact that wizard duels sometimes looked more like sword fights. I'm thinking they aren't getting their Hogwarts letter anytime soon!  LynneG - I think we overlap a few days with you, and I can't believe how quickly it seems to be approaching. Trying to decide if we want to add the picture package thing or not.  Ky - HUGS I just can't even imagine.I really hope things can be talked through.  mac -  I just like saying hi  The trim is 90% done on the first floor now, the under cabinet lighting is complete and laster this week, the backsplash goes up!!  After that it's replace the tile on the fireplace surround, redo the mud/laundry room and redo the pantry and the main floor remodel will be complete!!  It makes such a huge difference - at least to me.  Hope everyone has a great day and week!


  If I remember they have all of them in regular and interactive.

It's a mad house inside. What you see on tv is not really it. There are lots of lines behind in the backlots out in the sun with no cover. 

We just left IOA and on the boat to PBH for some lunch and pool time.


----------



## Cielei

It's kind of fun to enjoy the madness, but nice that you already got to take it in and can go and have some relaxation and not have to worry with those crowds.

I was thinking more how many interactive wands are available - Dumbledore + how many other choices. We'll likely buy them both just the interactive wands this trip.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

damo said:


> Leaky Cauldron is counter service, so no reservations.



booooo hissssss

Thank you Damo!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Bluer101 said:


> If I remember they have all of them in regular and interactive.
> 
> It's a mad house inside. What you see on tv is not really it. There are lots of lines behind in the backlots out in the sun with no cover.
> 
> We just left IOA and on the boat to PBH for some lunch and pool time.



 They really need a smiley that has on big glasses since we are technically all eyes and not really all ears when reading people's posts LOL

I am really loving seeing everyone's POVs. It's kept me anxious to get there and enjoy!

Is it totally silly that I tear up every single time we pull into the area?


----------



## Lynne G

Just paid the hotel bill for our WDW part of vacation.  Wahooo.

Cielei, we may be there at the same time.  We are at the Portofino from August 19 to 23.  If you would like to say hi, just let us know.  My kids are both teens and love the rides.  Me, I people watch sometimes while they ride.  I hope some of the crowds thin out when we arrive.  I think that the start of that week the local kids are back in school, so I am hoping the week will be more sedate.  (I know, wishful thinking.....)  Oh, and congrats on the house updates.  The cabinets look very nice.

Sharky, I'd like to eat at the LC, but I am sure my younger one will not eat anything on the menu.  English pub food is not her favorite, except the chips.  My older one is looking forward to the food they serve.   We'll just try to eat at an off time.  That may help the wait times.  

Hot and humid again today.  Just getting us ready for vacation!


----------



## goNDmay9

Lynne G said:


> Three years ago, we flew into MCO, rented a car and spent 4 nights at the Portofino, then drove to Port, put my rental car in a car lot, and enjoyed the Fantasy for 7 nights.  Picked up the rental car, drove to Shades of Green and enjoyed the WDW parks for 1 and two 1/2 days before flying home.  An expensive trip, but really enjoyable.
> 
> My tip, price out the rentals as to where you pick up and drop off.  For me, even with the price of the car lot for 7 nights,  and parking fee at the Portofino, a 2 week rental to/from the airport still made my transportation costs reasonable.  Universal does not have free transportation from the airport or port, so run the numbers and see what type of transport(s) is/are most cost effective for your family.
> 
> Oh and have a great cruise.  I really enjoyed the Fantasy with my kids and the Dream with my DH. We are also USO fans.



That sounds awesome!!!  I mentioned this on another post - but Disney is getting to the point where last minute trips don't really work.  

Thanks for the transportation feedback.  Unless we just find an amazing deal on airfare - I think we will drive to the parks and then to the port the day of.  Congrats on paying off the hotel!!!!

@Cielei - Sounds like you did an amazing job on your kitchen! I will have to go see the pics -are they on this thread?


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Cielei said:


> It's kind of fun to enjoy the madness, but nice that you already got to take it in and can go and have some relaxation and not have to worry with those crowds.  I was thinking more how many interactive wands are available - Dumbledore + how many other choices. We'll likely buy them both just the interactive wands this trip.



I want to say that we were told there are 3 interactive wands.... Dumbledore, Harry & Hermione.


----------



## Cielei

Thanks Mrs Bluer! I was sort of hoping that the introduction of interative wands would give a lot of choices and give the olivander's wand selection experience to more kids and how awesome that they work throughout the "wizarding world". 

goND - I posted a picture a few pages back in this thread. I'll post another one and maybe a before and after once I get the backsplash all installed. 

Lynne - I'd love to say hi - we check into PBH on the 21st.  This is us (taken a week or so ago at German Beer festival in St Paul)


----------



## macraven

_cielei, well, if you know where St Paul is then i figure you know where Red Wing is_


----------



## redmomof4

macraven said:


> cielei, well, if you know where St Paul is then i figure you know where Red Wing is


I don't! But have an acquaintance who works at the hospital in red wing!


----------



## macraven

redmomof4 said:


> I don't! But have an acquaintance who works at the hospital in red wing!



_winner winner chicken dinner........


It is a lovely place.
it has changed over the years but has great views on the bluffs.
been there many times._


----------



## Bluer101

DS and I are at EE at the entrance to Citywalk. Can't enter Citywalk until 6:15 am


----------



## Rags

Bluer101 said:


> DS and I are at EE at the entrance to Citywalk. Can't enter Citywalk until 6:15 am



Good luck today!! Give us a report when you ride efg  Is it crowded waiting for EE?


----------



## Lynne G

It's Wednesday!!

Mac, with Bluers enjoying the parks, I guess the camel is sleeping.

Cielei, thanks for the picture.  When it gets closer, I'll PM you.  My kids are a bit older.  Both love all the thrill rides and like Harry Potter.

Nice storm last night.  Very quick, but 50 mile an hour winds took down electric lines and large trees.  Change of a storm passing through later today.  

Schumi, hope you had a nice day.  So far, we've had beautiful sun. 

Keisha, still sending   I hope all is better soon.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......hope you have no more storm damage your neck of the wood.....can be devastating! Oh and I agree with you about the menu at LC........that is not food we would order over here from a pub never mind in Orlando. Pub food is so much more than that and so much better.........don't know anyone who eats toad in the hole........although I'm sure people do!! Ice cream place looks good though 



Had the best day today. For our sons birthday that was in January, he wanted another track day at a racing circuit. So as you can only do it on selected days we booked it for today, hoping weather would be better.......and it was.....it was gorgeous. Last time was April and it was quite cold.

He drove 4 super cars, Porsche, Aston Martin, Ferrari and his favourite was the Lamborghini Gallardo.........boy was he fast. And he drove a kit car called a Ginetta......it was fun. He loved every second of it. Long time to wait for a birthday gift though.........

But DH had a surprise for me.........he had booked me in for a race experience too.......I had no idea  So I got to drive an Aston Martin .........it was so much fun as I had never driven one on any track days we have done before, plus it was a lovely surprise.

So Chinese tonight, bottle of wine and football.........really good day.

Hope everyone's good..........


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


>



the force is strong with this one...

 summoned me back to the dark side

 thank you all for the good vibes.  It has finally sunk in that sometimes no matter how hard you try to make something right it's just not going to happen.  Working towards accepting whatever the fates have in hand for my mom and trying to stay positive. 

 have missed you all, now to go back to see what I've missed here.


----------



## macraven

_welcome back home keisha aka damnit janet._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> thank you all for the good vibes.  It has finally sunk in that sometimes no matter how hard you try to make something right it's just not going to happen.  Working towards accepting whatever the fates have in hand for my mom and trying to stay positive.
> 
> have missed you all, now to go back to see what I've missed here.



Dammit Janet.........just missed your post last night!

Nice to see you back posting and  just for you.


After all the glorious weather we have had today is dull.....very dull! No BBQ tonight then........but supposed to pick back up again at weekend 

So we all slept late today.....heard DS get up at 9.30......so thought I better get up too. DH slept another hour......think we are all a bit whooped just now.

Lazy day ahead......well just some laundry, vacuuming, dusting and popping out for some groceries later.

Avoiding all Potter stuff at the moment.........wow!


----------



## schumigirl

Keeping us on P1...........

Potter takeover.


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Welcome back Janet...you were missed.

Carole...sounds like you had a perfect day yesterday.  Hang on to your Tom...he's a keeper.

Spent the day doing yard work... mulched the rose garden and did a little planting/weeding.  I must be getting old cause I'm one whipped puppy....nothing a hot bath and a few beers can't fix.

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_just wondering if Bluer is still at the dark side........


hoping he brings us pictures when he returns here.


i don't know about the rest of youse, but i'm still waiting for some summer heat.

it's going to be in the 50's here in a few hours.
tempted to run the furnace..........


hope all you homies have a great weekend!_


----------



## Bluer101

Nope we left the Darkside Wednesday late afternoon. We headed over to Titusville to do Kennedy Space Center. We got over to the hotel a round 5 pm. Checked in and that's when things went wrong. 

We got our keys and proceeded to our room. If you know me I DO NOT bring my bags into the room until all clear, leave them in the car. We don't have anything valuable in the bags. Also I do a full inspection in the room with a flashlight. 

So open the door and the room is kind of dark with all dark carpet. Not a real big deal. Mind you this is a newer hotel.  Everything was good (still not like Universal) until I pulled back the sheets on bed number 2. 

The mattress all the way around the edges had light brownish spots and streaks. Well that's a good sign for you know what. I searched a little more and saw no actual bugs, but that does not mean they are not there. So one bed was fine the other had issues along with the dark carpets with no tile accept a little bathroom. I looked at DW and said we cannot stay here. I will not risk that chance. Mind you we also booked this room with no refund to get a cheaper rate, planned on no issue. Trip advisor gives this pretty much the best reviews in this area. 

I told DW I don't care about the money and since we live about 2 hours away we just cut the trip short. So we went to the front desk to let them know that we are not going to stay. Explained the whole thing and they knew I was serious when I showed them my flashlight. I told her I know there is no refunds but we are leaving and wanted to let them know. She went out back and told the manager, came back out and said they would check us out, cancel our reservation, and refund the hold. I told the girl that's great and really appreciate that. 

So we drove home and slept great in our own beds. 

Yesterday we decided to continue or vacation and went shopping at Sawgrass Mills mall. Got home late and now back up to drive to Kennedy Space Center for the day.  DS is happy and so is DW. So today we tour spaceship land. 


Everyone have a good day and will post later.


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF! 

 oldest spawn's BD today.  Took GD on her 1st big girl coaster last weekend @ Idlewild park, where does the time go?  enjoy those kiddies while they are young.

 bluer   ew, ew, ew & ew.  Glad you are heading back north today to check out KSC, love it there, so much to see & do.  Have you guys seen a shuttle launch?  we were never was able to catch one despite scheduling many trips around launch dates.

 mac  Keep the 50 degree weather in Chicago please. The rains of the last month have finally ceased this week.  we have humidity in the 70 percentile but it's sure nice to see the sunshine.

 carole - I did watch the NBC tv special re gringotts, surprised it went into such depth.  So many threads here on the ride.  I'm resisting reading them to keep the surprise element there for next trip.  _surprise! there's a 2 hour+ waitlol_

 tink - just say no to weed(s).


----------



## macraven

_it's morning time!!_


----------



## macraven

_ to dammit janet's oldest spawn!!



he can start celebrating today and continue throughout the weekend....._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Nope we left the Darkside Wednesday late afternoon. We headed over to Titusville to do Kennedy Space Center. We got over to the hotel a round 5 pm. Checked in and that's when things went wrong.
> 
> We got our keys and proceeded to our room. If you know me I DO NOT bring my bags into the room until all clear, leave them in the car. We don't have anything valuable in the bags. Also I do a full inspection in the room with a flashlight.
> 
> So open the door and the room is kind of dark with all dark carpet. Not a real big deal. Mind you this is a newer hotel.  Everything was good (still not like Universal) until I pulled back the sheets on bed number 2.
> 
> The mattress all the way around the edges had light brownish spots and streaks. Well that's a good sign for you know what. I searched a little more and saw no actual bugs, but that does not mean they are not there. So one bed was fine the other had issues along with the dark carpets with no tile accept a little bathroom. I looked at DW and said we cannot stay here. I will not risk that chance. Mind you we also booked this room with no refund to get a cheaper rate, planned on no issue. Trip advisor gives this pretty much the best reviews in this area.
> 
> I told DW I don't care about the money and since we live about 2 hours away we just cut the trip short. So we went to the front desk to let them know that we are not going to stay. Explained the whole thing and they knew I was serious when I showed them my flashlight. I told her I know there is no refunds but we are leaving and wanted to let them know. She went out back and told the manager, came back out and said they would check us out, cancel our reservation, and refund the hold. I told the girl that's great and really appreciate that.
> 
> So we drove home and slept great in our own beds.
> 
> Yesterday we decided to continue or vacation and went shopping at Sawgrass Mills mall. Got home late and now back up to drive to Kennedy Space Center for the day.  DS is happy and so is DW. So today we tour spaceship land.
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good day and will post later.


_i'm sure it will be hard to return to work on monday.
sounds like (besides the screw up thursday) you are having a fabulous vacation!

_


----------



## marciemi

Quick drive-by to say that we're officially Floridians!    Two traumatized cats after a few days of movers, car rides, and the airport and plane ride but we're settled in this evening to the corporate housing for a few months. Off to look at houses in the morning then to Epcot in the evening with the oldest son to get his pass processed!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> i'm sure it will be hard to return to work on monday. sounds like (besides the screw up thursday) you are having a fabulous vacation!



Yes we are having a great vacation! I think it is one of the best we have had in a while. Everything has been perfect except for the hotel thing. IOA/US was fabulous as always and KSC was awesome. We had a wonderful time there. I really don't want Monday to come.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Quick drive-by to say that we're officially Floridians!    Two traumatized cats after a few days of movers, car rides, and the airport and plane ride but we're settled in this evening to the corporate housing for a few months. Off to look at houses in the morning then to Epcot in the evening with the oldest son to get his pass processed!



_i know you are thrilled to have a new state to call home.
so much better than Wisconsin and Indiana.......

i was wondering how you were moving the cats.
did they ride in the car and scream all the way down?

hope you find the house soon.
i know you'll share pictures with us!_


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Yes we are having a great vacation! I think it is one of the best we have had in a while. Everything has been perfect except for the hotel thing. IOA/US was fabulous as always and KSC was awesome. We had a wonderful time there. I really don't want Monday to come.



_vacations are great but it is always sweet to return home.


do you have an august trip lined up yet?_


----------



## Lynne G

Just a quick hello!  Hope all are doing well.  

Getting ready for DD to play soccer.  Watched the fireworks over Niagra Falls last night.  I guess I have become too Disney, I expected music with the fireworks, but there was only fireworks.  They were really nice though.  Beautiful weather so far.


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Quick drive-by to say that we're officially Floridians!    Two traumatized cats after a few days of movers, car rides, and the airport and plane ride but we're settled in this evening to the corporate housing for a few months. Off to look at houses in the morning then to Epcot in the evening with the oldest son to get his pass processed!




Welcome fellow Floridian. 




macraven said:


> _vacations are great but it is always sweet to return home.
> 
> 
> do you have an august trip lined up yet?_



We are already making plans of attack. We might hit a weekend just DW and I in a few weeks. I'm sure we will be August, September, then HHN.  that's when the real fun starts. 


To everyone else hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Just got through washing DW's car as it was loaded with bugs on the way home from KSC. We got in around 11 pm after a long day. We went to KSC and got there around 9:45am. We did pretty much everything there by 5:45pm. The new Atlantis exhibit is really breathtaking. It brings goosebumps just being there seeing it. 

After we left there we swung by Ron Jon, I know tourist trap. Then after browsing there we hit up Chili's on Merritt Island before heading home. 

Maybe later I will post up some pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.........hope the DD did well today  Those fireworks sound amazing.......I have never seen Niagara Falls......one day 

Marcie........congrats on the move......hope you find something more permanent real soon 

Vicki......hope those aches and pains have disappeared by now..........


Had a fantastic week this week...........DS got his end of year results from University and he passed onto the 3rd year with flying colours  so proud of him as he works incredibly hard at a difficult course 

Today we went and bought him a new car........his is only just under 2 years old but this is a bigger one with much more horsepower and it's fabulous!! Can't wait for him to get it......maybe end of next week or into the following week as it's just left the factory in Germany 3 days ago........

So.......celebrate tonight....(any excuse) while we're watching Brazil play the Netherlands.

Looks like we could be getting a massive thunderstorm tonight by the look of the sky.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Cielei

Just saying hello and hope that everyone has an wonderful weekend!


----------



## Heluvsme

Happy Saturday!

Just wanted to say hi!  We're hitting the road tomorrow--- daughter has another college visit on Monday morning.  She's currently sitting here watching Frozen--- My daughter-who-wants-to-be-grown-up sitting here enthralled again in Frozen.

I've raised her right!

Night night everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _ to dammit janet's oldest spawn!!
> 
> 
> 
> he can start celebrating today and continue throughout the weekend....._


 
 yep, you know how we roll, any excuse for a party & we drag it out

 supposed to have cookout today but series of TS coming thru, will hand the mr a poncho for grill duty and set up camp in the house

carole - wonderful news re DS, that is reason to celebrate!



marciemi said:


> Quick drive-by to say that we're officially Floridians! Two traumatized cats after a few days of movers, car rides, and the airport and plane ride but we're settled in this evening to the corporate housing for a few months. Off to look at houses in the morning then to Epcot in the evening with the oldest son to get his pass processed!



enjoy!


Mrs bluer101 said:


> Yes we are having a great vacation! I think it is one of the best we have had in a while. Everything has been perfect except for the hotel thing. IOA/US was fabulous as always and KSC was awesome. We had a wonderful time there. *I really don't want Monday to come.*



 hide under the covers tomorrow, always works for me



Lynne G said:


> Just a quick hello! Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Getting ready for DD to play soccer. Watched the fireworks over Niagra Falls last night. *I guess I have become too Disney, I expected music with the fireworks, but there was only fireworks.* They were really nice though. Beautiful weather so far.


 
 lol  haven't been there in years.  used to stay in Clifton hill area.  how'd the team fare?



Heluvsme said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi! We're hitting the road tomorrow--- daughter has another college visit on Monday morning. She's currently sitting here watching Frozen--- My daughter-who-wants-to-be-grown-up sitting here enthralled again in Frozen.
> 
> I've raised her right!
> 
> Night night everyone!


 
 I enjoyed college road trips.  Has ur DD narrowed down her short list?  

 I enjoyed watching frozen the 1st 100 times w/GD.  now when it goes into rotation yet again, I grab my laptop


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......belated birthday wishes for your boy.......missed that........but it's ok as you're still celebrating  Hope the weather holds out for you today 


We're supposed to be barbequeing today..........but weather is not playing along.......we've had torrential rain this morning.......dry just now but clouds are building..........wouldn't be the first time DH has cooked under the gazebo while it's chucking it down..........all part of the fun........ It's only us so it's not like we are feeding a group!

Heading for a day in a shopping mall tomorrow.........now in Florida, that's fun.......over here it's just not! No air conditioning to speak of and it just gets so darned hot. Schools haven't broke up yet so it shouldn't be as bad as when they are all finished.

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## macraven

_long days this weekend and i haven't been able to touch base here like i am use to.


now that i am here, everyone is in bed.........



our weather sucks as usual.
the "polar vortex" will be here soon and a couple of nights this week will be 54-55.
i still have my electric blanket on my bed so i'm good to go.

i wasted hours of my life watching tv this evening.
that is about 5 hours i will never get back again.
won't make that same mistake again.....

i think Marcie should have a big bash of a party for all us homies and give us a place to crash.........
i hope she has a pool......._


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _long days this weekend and i haven't been able to touch base here like i am use to.
> 
> 
> now that i am here, everyone is in bed.........
> 
> 
> 
> our weather sucks as usual.
> the "polar vortex" will be here soon and a couple of nights this week will be 54-55.
> i still have my electric blanket on my bed so i'm good to go.
> 
> i wasted hours of my life watching tv this evening.
> that is about 5 hours i will never get back again.
> won't make that same mistake again.....
> 
> i think Marcie should have a big bash of a party for all us homies and give us a place to crash.........
> i hope she has a pool......._



Mac, this is supposed to only be the "cousin of the nephew of the polar vortex".  Where I am, high of maybe...58 degrees.  Digging out sweaters in July...Yay.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Mac, this is supposed to only be the "cousin of the nephew of the polar vortex".  Where I am, high of maybe...58 degrees.  Digging out sweaters in July...Yay.



_i'm wearing jackets when i go outside.

i'm want the temps to be so hot i have to put the ac on.


i haven't lost any weight yet so i have no complaints on not being able to wear shorts ...........
_


----------



## agavegirl1

I find "skorts" to be more forgiving.  I have amassed a supply.


----------



## macraven

_i think the skorts have a cute look.

that is something i need to buy for my fall trip to orlando.

_


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _i think the skorts have a cute look.
> 
> that is something i need to buy for my fall trip to orlando.
> 
> _



added benefit....full coverage getting in and out of rides with wicking materials (like gym shorts) underneath.


----------



## macraven

_you all should come to this thread after midnight.
you can get in on the fashion show with agavegirl and me.........


who knows what will be on later tonight.
maybe a coupon swap........._


----------



## schumigirl

Skorts.............



I'm getting to that age I think where you really start to lose older relatives.

Today one of my Aunt's died. It was very quick as she was only diagnosed with lung cancer that they discovered had gone into her brain around 6 or so weeks ago.  She lives up in Scotland so I hadn't seen much of her over the years, but last year I made a point of visiting whenever I went up to see my mum.

I'm so glad I did. I also saw her very briefly a few weeks ago, I went up for a flying visit and visited with her before she declined too badly. I'm glad it didn't drag on too long for her.

But, anyway. Hope all are ok


----------



## macraven

_and from all your homie friends another 
_


----------



## Cielei

Sorry to hear about your aunt schumi - HUGS (I can't find the hug smiley)

High of 66 here today   Why does that feel so much colder in the summer?  I literally broke out the fleece jacket today just to go to the store for a quick trip!

Mac - I was reading about a small festival thing they have downtown (Finnfest I think it was called) and they had a nice little story about Red Wing and it's founding. We still haven't made it there, but I am pretty sure we could find it!

I like the skorts they sell in the golf section, those are usually really cute - or the tennis skirt ones 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Lynne G

Hello all!  Rainy Monday.  Spent the afternoon driving back from Niagra Falls in rain so hard wipers at full speed still were of no help and there was also fog, so you could not even see the type of vehicle until you were on top of it.  Really scary driving through the mountain passes.  

We had fun.  Did not get a chance to see Clifton Hill.  Stayed near the falls on both sides. Took the horn blower boat ride to the falls and there was rainbows in both falls that we got to see on our late afternoon ride. DD's team did not win, but they did play hard.  

Well, chilling out tonight, back to routine.  


Keisha, belated birthday wishes.  

Schumi, sorry to hear about your dear Aunt.


----------



## Heluvsme

Schumi, I'm sorry for your loss. I understand about reaching that age where you start losing relatives, most of mine have passed. My nieces and nephews are starting to have babies though and boy do we celebrate all the new lives!


----------



## agavegirl1

58 degrees.  It's mid-July for Pete's sake!  Fun watching the local news with all the newscasters bundled up at Target Field (All Star Week festivities) like it was November or something.

Sorry about your loss Schumi.  I am a little "past" the age of starting to lose relatives and have lost two of my aunts in the last five years.  My sympathies.  

I buy the golf skorts.  When I find a style I like on sale, I get multiple colors.  

For those of us in the nephew's cousin of the polar vortex...stay warm out there.


----------



## macraven

_Midwest to Feel September-like Due to Polar Vortex, says accuweather......


by midnight, 52 degrees, rf 47

rest of the week, low 50's and some nights in the 40's.

daytime low 60's with 72 possibly on friday.
but that won't happen for me as i'm one mile from lake michigan.....



this is a contest i do not wish to win.
will be glad to come in second place to agavegirl.

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Just a driveby :waving:


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the nice wishes 

Agavegirl1..........I know what you mean.....I've lost 2 aunties and an uncle in last 2 years.......still got a few left but it's dwindling.

Yes.....nice to look forward to the nieces and nephews having babies........

Lynne.......your trip sounds lovely........shame the little un didn't win this time and the fog sounds scary!!


My nephew got back from a month in Orlando yesterday.........they had a fantastic time.......loved the storms they saw .......loved Gaylord Palms and the Don Cesar in St Pete's........thought the Portofino was ok but felt it was nice but a bit dull.......they are not party animals either, spent time at RPR pool a lot. Told them they should have stayed at RP 

They loved DA and everything Universal.......they don't plan to set foot in Disney again.....did not enjoy it at all. They still had great time though.

Still having beautiful weather here......nice and hot...........

8 weeks today till Orlando


----------



## macraven

http://www.mynews13.com/content/new.../2014/7/15/universal_transformers_rescue.html

_anyone know anything about this glitch ?

it was on the chicago area news about a couple hours ago.

we don't usually get info on the darkside up here unless it is a big deal._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> http://www.mynews13.com/content/new.../2014/7/15/universal_transformers_rescue.html
> 
> _anyone know anything about this glitch ?
> 
> it was on the chicago area news about a couple hours ago.
> 
> we don't usually get info on the darkside up here unless it is a big deal._



No.  Wow.  I thought most of the issues with Transformers was fixed.  The kids didn't seem to mind having to go down the ladder.  Glad no one was hurt and the fire department was there to help.

Mac, we'll give you some of our heat.  Last night, it rained at home, darn storm followed me down the mountain.  You would have thought that would have cut the humidity, but it's even more humidity today.  Then we had a storm at lunch time, and the sun is now out even stronger.  We're close to 90 degrees again today.  Polar air somehow left after ruining our winter and spring and we're in our typical hot and humid summer, with an afternoon or night time quick storm.  Tornado was sighted around us last night.  Guess that's why some were without electricity.


----------



## Cielei

Must be something in the water down there - they had to evacuate a monorail tram via the roof hatches at Disney yesterday or the day before because it got struck by lightning, and pirates was down a few days ago because that guy lost a couple of fingers (they say keeps your hands in the boat for a reason, people). 

I'm supposed to be painting - that doesn't seem to be happening. How many more ways can I find to procrastinate today?


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## keishashadow

what day is it?



Lynne G said:


> Hello all! Rainy Monday. Spent the afternoon driving back from Niagra Falls in rain so hard wipers at full speed still were of no help and there was also fog, so you could not even see the type of vehicle until you were on top of it. Really scary driving through the mountain passes.
> 
> We had fun. Did not get a chance to see Clifton Hill. Stayed near the falls on both sides. Took the horn blower boat ride to the falls and there was rainbows in both falls that we got to see on our late afternoon ride. DD's team did not win, but they did play hard.
> 
> Well, chilling out tonight, back to routine.
> 
> 
> Keisha, belated birthday wishes.
> 
> Schumi, sorry to hear about your dear Aunt.



ah....nothing like picturesque road trips in our neck of the woods. Poor road conditions & deer everywhere but nothing beats hair pin turns around the mountains in dense fog while coal trucks take up three-quarters of opposite side of the road. 

remind me why I still live where it isn't flat

glad to hear u had a nice trip, Niagara falls is fun. forgot to ask if you snuck into any of the casinos to try your luck.

 carole - sorry for your loss.  Skorts - you either love 'em or hate 'em.  I tried them for golfing but found the double layer of material to be too hot.  Use wicking shirts & have a few of the shorts but don't find them particularly flattering to my middle aged butt

 nice thing about Orlando, *anything* seems to go as to style



Cielei said:


> Must be something in the water down there - they had to evacuate a monorail tram via the roof hatches at Disney yesterday or the day before because it got struck by lightning, and pirates was down a few days ago because that guy lost a couple of fingers (they say keeps your hands in the boat for a reason, people).
> 
> I'm supposed to be painting - that doesn't seem to be happening. How many more ways can I find to procrastinate today?



I've climbed down out of ride vehicles in the past (ToT & spinning dino ride @ AK where we broiled in sun for over an hour) but they would've have to use a cattle prod to get me to climb out the monorail's roof & walk whatever distance it was (200 ft?) on top of the car before climbing down. 

it's all fun & games until somebody loses the tips of their fingers. seriously, it's a shame. We've ridden it a zillion times and have been wracking brains trying to figure out exactly how it could've happened on such a low key ride. Obviously, hand out of the boat, but assume the security film will show if it was a fluke or as a result of the individual's actions. Rides have to be designed safely but guests should have the responsibility as to supervising children & having common sense


----------



## Lynne G

It's Wednesday!  Thanks for the picture Bluer.

Keisha, I did go into a casino, but didn't gamble.  The casinos were huge.  The casino across the street from our NY side hotel had entertainment inside and outside.  You could tell it was the high summer season.  There were crowds, but we did a good job of avoiding most of them.  DD's games were in Old Fort Niagra.  Darn phone thought I was in Canada, and I promptly got no signal inside that park.  However, it was a beautiful park on Lake Superior.  The lake water was not that cold when we walked along the rocky shore.     

And, since I have not done enough driving this week, in two days, we are headed down the Jersey shore for another soccer tournament.    

Another storm last night, and today the high is 85.  Dreary morning, as it's been overcast and there's still wet and puddles from the rain last night.  Our grass and plants are loving it though.  Tomato plant is taller than me now.


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> I'm supposed to be painting - that doesn't seem to be happening. How many more ways can I find to procrastinate today?



_if you follow Mac 101, i can teach you how to procrastinate for 5 years.
i'm only at year 4 and 7 months of cleaning out my basement._


----------



## macraven

_Lynne, isn't Niagra Falls thrilling !
we stayed on the canadian side and loved the whole place.

from the canuck side, looking to the states isn't a view worth it at all.
other way around, it is breath taking.

i refused to drive back over that bridge when we were ready to leave.
drove west in canada and took a different bridge back to chi land._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _Lynne, isn't Niagra Falls thrilling !
> we stayed on the canadian side and loved the whole place.
> 
> from the canuck side, looking to the states isn't a view worth it at all.
> other way around, it is breath taking.
> 
> i refused to drive back over that bridge when we were ready to leave.
> drove west in canada and took a different bridge back to chi land._



Yes, the falls were thrilling.  Definitely, the Canuck side was so much better than the American side.  Could see both falls so much more clearly.  I was amazed at how fast the river was flowing.  Since we were staying at a hotel near the American falls, we took the Rainbow Bridge over to Canada.  Great scenery from that bridge.  Since we were west of the falls too, with our Canadian hotel, I took the Peace Bridge home.  What delayed our ride home, and started our day, was an accident at the customs booths at the end of the Peace Bridge.  We sat there almost an hour waiting for them to clear the wrecks and move the stuck trucks.  I have never seen so many trucks all in long rows.  Both times I had nice custom agents, and took very little time once I was through customs.


----------



## keishashadow

We had a Canadian border guard ask one of our kids when they were 7 if we were their 'mommie & daddy'. so glad it wasn't the especially smrt **** DS, likely would still be rotting there. We asked him why he pulled us over for special attention and was told it was because we described the case of cans in the back seat as pop instead of soda. 

 I'm not big on throw back Thursday but

http://youtu.be/7o70X8bRlsc

I hear bruce has a featured role in upcoming sharknado 2

anybody else lovin the weird al releases this week?


----------



## mrsabbott

My cousins call cokes "pop". Where I grew up, they were all cokes.
For example.. 
"I'm going to get a coke. Do you want one?" 
"Sure!"
"What kind do you want?" 
"I'll have a Dr Pepper."

While in college, I realized not everyone understood that logic so I tried developing the habit of calling them "sodas". But Hubs said that isn't quite right and that clear ones are sodas and dark ones are colas.. Who knows?

I also love he Weird Al videos this week! I didn't like the Foil one so much but loved Tacky and Word Crimes!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We had a Canadian border guard ask one of our kids when they were 7 if we were their 'mommie & daddy'. so glad it wasn't the especially smrt **** DS, likely would still be rotting there. We asked him why he pulled us over for special attention and was told it was because we described the case of cans in the back seat as pop instead of soda.
> 
> I'm not big on throw back Thursday but
> 
> http://youtu.be/7o70X8bRlsc
> 
> I hear bruce has a featured role in upcoming sharknado 2
> 
> anybody else lovin the weird al releases this week?




Thanks for lifting the San thread from the depths of all the Potter threads 

Loving weird al..........the grammar one is excellent.......should be shown to everyone who uses the internet  ..........

Tom still loves the Star Wars one he did few years back.......it's in his favorites 

Immigration in Orlando once pulled DS to the side when we arrived and asked him if he had travelled to Pakistan recently.....lol.......not even in our wildest dreams would we go to Pakistan.........but they asked him several questions after telling us not to answer for him........as if we would.....immigration is quite nerve racking enough without annoying them. 

Heading off to pick up DS new car in a bit......he is so excited to get it .............

Weather is still gorgeous here.......(sorry mac) boiling hot today again........got loads of laundry washed....dried.....ironed and put away........

Hope everyone's good


----------



## macraven

_it is 57 here now and schumi is having a heat wave.
makes me want to move to where she is...._


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Just popping in for a quick .  Took the little guy to Sesame Place this past weekend...I'll try to post a picture or two in a bit.

Weather is very pleasant here....low 80's, low humidity....._sorry Mac_





Watching the news about the Malaysia flight crashing in Ukraine.....truly terrible.....


----------



## Cielei

Keisha - I can't imagine I'd like escaping from the monorail in that fashion either! The only ride where I've had to have the security escort climb out and walk through was Matterhorn at Disneyland although that was really fun to me because we had to walk through almost the entire thing and because it was one of the original rides, there was so much cool stuff to see. I snapped a quick picture, and the CM was like NOOOO you can't do that! oops! too late! 

Mac - I'm working on perfecting my procrastination skills - I could take lessons from my DH as well - he's the master at it 

Lynne - I remember liking the Canadian side more when we visited, but that's about as much detail as I remember. Maybe because I was distracted that morning after I found out I was pregnant with my first baby (mainly because I kept getting nauseus  )- I still have the baby bathrobe my mom bought there that day. 

Shumi - yay for your son! He has to be super excited.  

If y'all could please share some of that beautiful warm, sunshiny weather, I would really appreciate it. It's supposed to be summer - winter is bad enough up here on this southern girl. I NEED actual summery weather in the summer!

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> If y'all could please share some of that beautiful warm, sunshiny weather, I would really appreciate it. It's supposed to be summer - winter is bad enough up here on this southern girl. I NEED actual summery weather in the summer!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week!




_and don't forget to send me that warm weather when you are honoring cielei's request!

it was 49 degrees early this morning.
but friday i think we will have sunshine throughout the day.


hope all you homies are doing fine.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Sending Cielei and Mac some beautiful summer weather.  We've lost some of the humidity today, so a high of 86, with lower humidity and bright sun.

TGIF!  So ready for the week-end.  Going to watch my DD play soccer in the sand the next 2 days.

Hope all are doing well!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a great weekend. 

Mac I hope it warms up for you. If not you can always come down here and visit us.


----------



## schumigirl

We had the most beautiful morning.......hot sunshine.........now........it's raining and breezy....very breezy......not supposed to get this weather yet.

Sending warmth to mac and cielei........hope the weather improves for you 

Had a drive of DS car today..........lovely! Well, he drove me to my dentist appointment.....finally got new crown fitted......looks great! Then I got a drive.......but he soon took it back 

Got a new phone today.......waiting for it to activate before I can get it charged up.......hate waiting.......need to have a play around with it.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.........Lynne.......hope the DD plays well


----------



## keishashadow

Cielei said:


> Keisha - I can't imagine I'd like escaping from the monorail in that fashion either! The only ride where I've had to have the security escort climb out and walk through was Matterhorn at Disneyland although that was really fun to me because we had to walk through almost the entire thing and because it was one of the original rides, there was so much cool stuff to see. I snapped a quick picture, and the CM was like NOOOO you can't do that! oops! too late!



 oooh, I'm jealous u got to walk thru the matterhorn!  when we got stuck in ToT the CM said to follow her to get a few return FPs.  I literally did, right behind her into the control room with the giant computers.  The people working in there noticed me and starting yelling to 'get her out of here'.  I didn't get a pin or anything of that momentous occasion.  

 walk this way

 Carole - oooh a new ride?  what did DS get?  I had what's left of a crown thrown back on yesterday.  has fallen off so many times now considering a 4 part bridge to incorporate all the crowns in that part of my mouth. Sounds a bit daunting.  Does anybody here have one?   

 I now avoid the HP threads.  #1 want to be surprised somewhat.  #2 find it ridiculous that so many new visitors seemly out-of-hand dismiss the rest of the U parks.

 It stopped raining here but chilly, barely breaking 70 degrees.  Worked out well as I decided to pop a turkey in the oven today.  Dug thru the over -lowing chest freezer last week & found several floating about, bit of a treasure hunt.

 have a great weekend all


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> oooh, I'm jealous u got to walk thru the matterhorn!  when we got stuck in ToT the CM said to follow her to get a few return FPs.  I literally did, right behind her into the control room with the giant computers.  The people working in there noticed me and starting yelling to 'get her out of here'.  I didn't get a pin or anything of that momentous occasion.
> 
> walk this way
> 
> Carole - oooh a new ride?  what did DS get?  I had what's left of a crown thrown back on yesterday.  has fallen off so many times now considering a 4 part bridge to incorporate all the crowns in that part of my mouth. Sounds a bit daunting.  Does anybody here have one?
> 
> I now avoid the HP threads.  #1 want to be surprised somewhat.  #2 find it ridiculous that so many new visitors seemly out-of-hand dismiss the rest of the U parks.
> 
> It stopped raining here but chilly, barely breaking 70 degrees.  Worked out well as I decided to pop a turkey in the oven today.  Dug thru the over -lowing chest freezer last week & found several floating about, bit of a treasure hunt.
> 
> have a great weekend all



They shouted at her to get you out  Bet it was cool though seeing behind the scene 

Good luck with the bridge thing if you go ahead.......I know I'm sick of crowns coming out!

His new car is a Mercedes A Class....the new one not the old shape which was boxy.....this is quite sporty. Our main car is a Mercedes C350 sport plus, and we have driven Mercs for years so know how good they are......so decided to splash out and get him one too. He's over the moon with it. His previous car was less than 2 years old but sometimes it's nice to just do it. He really looks after his cars and he deserves it 

Yep......I avoiding most of the potter threads too but for different reasons. It's a shame if peeps are not bothering with everything else Universal has to offer.

You have a great weekend too


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Temps are not too bad here this week...highs in the 80's instead of our typical 90's.  I'll enjoy it while I can today as it's supposed to hit 94 tomorrow...mac and janet you can have it instead...sending warm breezes your way.

Carole...new crown...new phone...new car for Kyle...congrats.  So sorry to hear about your aunt 

I'm a big HP fan and even I am avoiding the threads....too much about that and not enough HHN talk.  The new stuff sounds good and I'm glad to see the end if the zombie invasion...just enough with Walking Dead.

DS Trey just started a new job working at the same place as me last month and has already made employee of the month...makes a mama proud.

Now I'm off to cut grass while it's still cool.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Yay for Trey Vicki  

Boy done well!!!!

I like the sound of your temps over there........I just shut the windows for first time in around 2 months....very unusual for us to be warm for so long. Hope it`s not over!

Yep....less Potter and more HHN is what we need.........I`m so looking forward to it now it seems it`s not a total zombie fest........now just to worry about those creepy little doll type people that will haunt us


----------



## keishashadow

carole - HHN will have creepy little dolls?   it's a small world after all hehe

 can't say I've ever even ridden in a Mercedes let alone owned one.  Your son must be  on

 viki - 2 snaps up for Tre, bet you are so proud.

 got a pleasant surprise today, didn't dawn on me that canceling our Oct cruise would result in credit balance on a Disney gift card & a credit card - doh.  I'm taking it as a sign I should buy myself a U PAP instead of a power pass.


----------



## Cielei

Keisha - too funny about the ToT control room - but she said FOLLOW ME, I was just following directions! 

Schumi - glad to hear your crown is all fixed, and really nice new car for your son. I'm sure he is over the moon. We got DH's latest car knowing it would become the boys' first car - they grow up so fast! 

Mac -  for sunshine and warmer weather! 

Tink - congrats to your son!

I don't get the negativity towards the rest of the parks or the negativity towards US for everything not being absolutely perfect at launch (Gringotts). I also don't get HHN thing all of you have going, but that's just because I am a big ole scaredy cat!   I would literally be in the floor crying and would likely soil myself if I attempted any of the houses at HHN. I don't do scary, at all. The last time I attempted a true haunted house was in college. After the first person grabbed my ankle, I jumped on the poor guides back (piggyback style) and told him to RUN and get me the hell out of there, NOW! He was laughing and i was crying by the time he got me far enough away from the exit that I would actually let go and get down.  He probably still tells the story about that time when this crazy chick .....


----------



## macraven

_so much to get caught up here but one thing that caught my eye was that Mrs Bluer just invited all of us to come to her house to stay.........

maybe it was just the way i read it......
anyhoot, let's plan a bang up party at the Blue's place..


and where are the pics of our dis baby christopher??
Kfish has taken our baby and not releasing the pictures...
oh, reread her post and she said this weekend.
just anxious to see the little guy again.

Kfish started in this thread, and her sister too, way back when she was a single lady.
we went through her dental work with her, her engagement, pregnancy, wedding and then the baby.
i'm glad she hasn't forgotten us.

Tink, congrats on son getting the new job and being employee of the month.
sorry you got the mowing job again......

schumi, i always love hearing about you and the family.
what color is the car son received?
i agree with youse on the recent threads.
parry hotter this, parry hotter that.........
the darkside has a lot more than just potthead stuff.

that crown thing.
is it something you wear on your head like the Queen does?
nevermind, i see keisha has a new crown too and she isn't English so i'm thinking it's a different type of crown.

Lynne has a great weekend lined up, no housework.
the only thing she has to do is watch daughter in doing sand soccer.
sounds like fun!

keisha, you are the queen of deals.
need to take lessons from youse.
only thing to wonder about is when the black out dates for 2015 will be released.

Cielei thanks for the sunshine and lollipops....
we are to receive sunshine and 70 this weekend.

when it comes to winter time later this year, take away the snow we usually get and i'll send you a thank you card..._


----------



## Cielei

it's officially my birthday - i'm not sure if I should cheer or cry - have a fabulous  day!!


----------



## schumigirl

Cielei said:


> it's officially my birthday - i'm not sure if I should cheer or cry - have a fabulous  day!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY CIELEI

   

Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.........that is a nice surprise........yep take it as a sign and get the one you want 

Cielei............yes they do grow up so fast.........it's scary! That is a funny Halloween story  I would be telling that one for years too! My husband still tells everyone how the first year we met Todd (metro west) I was practically like a rucksack on his back going through the houses.......his ribs never recovered I don't think 

mac...........that colour is mountain grey........it's beautiful. Yes Universal is so much more than Potter......

Oh I should so wear a crown...........Tom said I sometimes act like I do........what can he mean 


Qualifying today for German Grand Prix then going out a drive with DS.......cloudy with misty rain at moment so hoping it brightens up later.

Home made butternut squash soup for lunch today and making spicy Thai fish cakes and salad for dinner.

Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Cielei said:


> it's officially my birthday -* i'm not sure if I should cheer or cry *- have a fabulous day!!



life is short, party down!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




lol re the haunted house story. No worries re losing it, the 'scareactors' love it - _to death - _when they get a response out of you.

carole - hmmm non-racing fan here, not sure what qualifying for grand prix means but 'good luck'

mac - can't remember if it was Jodie or barb who dubbed me empress, but will also answer to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we're all mad (about Universal or in general) here lol.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> life is short, party down!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol re the haunted house story. No worries re losing it, the 'scareactors' love it - _to death - _when they get a response out of you.
> 
> carole - hmmm non-racing fan here, not sure what qualifying for grand prix means but 'good luck'
> 
> mac - can't remember if it was Jodie or barb who dubbed me empress, but will also answer to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're all mad (about Universal or in general) here lol.



_i named you empress when you talked about the amount of mail you received and your mail man asked why you were getting so much mail.

we're talking years back on this empress thing.
for my last two computers, i have you as empress in the emails._


----------



## macraven

:


_happy birthday, have great day !!_


----------



## tink1957

Cielei...hope you get everything you wish for


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Cielei said:


> it's officially my birthday - i'm not sure if I should cheer or cry - have a fabulous  day!!



Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....qualifying decides who starts in what position for the Grand Prix...........Formula 1 is not for everyone, but I grew up with it as I had a family member involved in it and still do today, but think I would love it regardless. We are self confessed petrol heads 


Just watched Shrek....even DS came down to watch it as he was in tonight..........I love that movie 

Always start to watch certain movies before we visit......MIB marathon next weekend hopefully. I love ET......but it makes me cry so much, hard to watch but I love it


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Cielei!  Hope you had a great day.  

Enjoying the shore.  Forgotten how many pizza places you can count in a row.  DD having fun, won one, lost one, and so many of us parental units are happy to have the last game bright and early tomorrow morning.  


Schumi, nice car that DS got.  Glad to hear dental went well and car races are occupying your time.  

Yep Mac, no housecleaning for me this week end, but a ton of wash is waiting for me when I get home.  

So, here's to a wonderful Saturday night and mummy dust to you all!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i named you empress when you talked about the amount of mail you received and your mail man asked why you were getting so much mail.
> 
> we're talking years back on this empress thing.
> for my last two computers, i have you as empress in the emails._


 
 i knew that I'll take it since I'm pretty sure an empress trumps a 

 carole - I didn't know that, thanks for 'splaining.

 anybody been to Daytona Beach?  thinking of cutting WDW portion of trip short & running over for 2 nights in October pre RPR.


----------



## redmomof4

keishashadow said:


> anybody been to Daytona Beach?  thinking of cutting WDW portion of trip short & running over for 2 nights in October pre RPR.



At WDW right now, did two nights at the Hyatt Place Daytona Beach Oceanfront and was very happy. The beach was beautiful, the kids body boarded and the pool was decent. Ate at Inlet Harbour-yum. Then we did three nights at PBH which we also enjoyed but would like to try the HRH. Hope this helps


----------



## Cielei

Thank you for the birthday wishes! I worked today, but did have a very good day. It made my day when a coworker was shocked when I told her how old I am.  The best part of the day was coming home to a cake baked by my sons (dad swears he only supervised). My DS 11 decided that they should bake a cake for me. He researched online and found what he thought would be a good recipe (they had to convert measurements and everything for the recipe) and the boys made it all by themselves for me. 

Hope everyone else had a fabulous day!


----------



## macraven

redmomof4 said:


> At WDW right now, did two nights at the Hyatt Place Daytona Beach Oceanfront and was very happy. The beach was beautiful, the kids body boarded and the pool was decent. Ate at Inlet Harbour-yum. Then we did three nights at PBH which we also enjoyed but would like to try the HRH. Hope this helps



 _new homie!

we love that everyone comes here to talk and visit.
our thread needs more Reds..

southern minnesota i see.........
my paternal unit was from se minnesota and have been there many timesl.
such a beautiful place.
i'm thinking of taking him back there for his last home. (red wing)
daytona beack i really liked.  those beaches are beautiful!_


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes! I worked today, but did have a very good day. It made my day when a coworker was shocked when I told her how old I am.  The best part of the day was coming home to a cake baked by my sons (dad swears he only supervised). My DS 11 decided that they should bake a cake for me. He researched online and found what he thought would be a good recipe (they had to convert measurements and everything for the recipe) and the boys made it all by themselves for me.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a fabulous day!



_ya ya ya, you are 26 yo and don't look a day over 25.
and we all wish it is the same for us.
what a precious child you have that adores you and makes a surprise treet for uyo=you today.

save s0ke 0f the crumbx for mac,,,,,_


----------



## macraven

_ok, sunday is here and i am still waiting for crumbs from cielei's bd cake.
her 11 yo son made it for her i and put my request in for at least some of the crumbs.



i do believe that entire cake was eaten on the spot as we didn't get to share it.


maybe next year.....


hope you homies all have a great day!_


----------



## sersee05

Hi! Hoping newbies are allowed to talk about nothing.

I do have something to talk about ...namely my last minute vacay in 2 weeks that I still don't have all planned yet 

But...I just finished my coffee and I'm not sure my cells are working yet. Maybe the caffeine will kick in soon. Im in need of some hand cream. 

It's cooler here today in south Jersey. ..not the florida weather we have been having. But I still need hand cream.

Im also thinking about changing my "toy room" around. I still have polly pockets , barbies, pokemon stuff and my kids are 17, 12 and 9  I don't think they play with it anymore.

So we cleaned it out. I hate living rooms because I think they are stupid. We got a new computer desk so we moved the old table in there and think we can make it a "Art" and "homework room" but i have to make it pretty because people see it when they come to the door. Which is why I am never naked in that room.

Hmm . I have my kids artwork on the walls..so maybe I will frame that.

Disney/US in two weeks. Haven't nailed down our accommodations. Don't know if we are doing both or one. Kids want both which is fine if they have $1000 to chip in.


----------



## macraven

sersee05 said:


> Hi! Hoping newbies are allowed to talk about nothing.
> 
> I do have something to talk about ...namely my last minute vacay in 2 weeks that I still don't have all planned yet
> 
> But...I just finished my coffee and I'm not sure my cells are working yet. Maybe the caffeine will kick in soon. Im in need of some hand cream.
> 
> It's cooler here today in south Jersey. ..not the florida weather we have been having. But I still need hand cream.
> 
> Im also thinking about changing my "toy room" around. I still have polly pockets , barbies, pokemon stuff and my kids are 17, 12 and 9  I don't think they play with it anymore.
> 
> So we cleaned it out. I hate living rooms because I think they are stupid. We got a new computer desk so we moved the old table in there and think we can make it a "Art" and "homework room" but i have to make it pretty because people see it when they come to the door. Which is why I am never naked in that room.
> 
> Hmm . I have my kids artwork on the walls..so maybe I will frame that.
> 
> Disney/US in two weeks. Haven't nailed down our accommodations. Don't know if we are doing both or one. Kids want both which is fine if they have $1000 to chip in.



_ to our newest homie.............

of course you can talk about something.
after all, we are something about nothing here and a cozy chat is always up for grabs.

go to www.universalorlando.com and check out the hotels for a room that would suite youse.
you're bound to find something since you said you haven't booked anywhere yet.  there are cancellations all the time and hopefully you can snag a room onsite.

i know nothing about decorating.
once my kids turned 9-8-7, i took down the kids artwork and put up cat work.
we have 3 cats and they behaved so much better than my boys.

since you will be in orlando in august, you'll have your summer heat there.
i haven't kept up in NJ weather but the midwest is still waiting for some summer heat here.
i usuallly get my sunshine when i hit florida in the fall/late september.

so glad you stopped in to chat!_


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome to redmomof4 and sersee05 

This is a fun welcoming thread.......glad to have you along!!

Sersee.......I love decorating.........it's fun! Hope you enjoy the challenge!

Janet........we prefer Clearwater/St Pete's to Daytona.......water was too rough for us and a bit cool  Clearwater was like going into a bath.........lovely. 

Daytona is not a bad place.......probably the most boring drive we ever did though.  Wouldn't go back, but we happily go back to Clearwater.......we find more to do there......unless there is racing on at Daytona, then we might.



Making lasagne for dinner tonight.......went into fridge......no cheese.......went into fridge in garage.......no cheese.........

Who ate all the cheese? DS gone to get some for me........

German GP was good......sorry we weren't there but couldn't get decent flights...........Hungary next weekend though  

Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## sersee05

I have lots of cheese!  My dh always tells me I buy too much cheese. Thanks for the welcome!!

Decorating is fun..but it's daunting at first not knowing where to start and what I want to do with the room.

Its been 90s and humid here..so I welcome the Florida weather! Wait...90's and humid...hey!

I Have some options with offsite condos to save some $$..... Saving $$ What is that?!?  

But because my kids are annoying...I love them but they are still annoying ..we are trying to do us and disney... What a  $$ nightmare!!  Maybe I will raid the kids piggy banks..I think the $2.35 will help .  DD17 loves the beach. Ds9 hates the beach because everyone apparently gets eaten by sharks. DD17 loves Disney but DD12 thinks she is a thrill seeker and wants roller coaster so her idea of disney is that it is babyish.   I Know!  I thought about asking her to move out too. 


DD17 is a coaster girl... I just want to eat....at Disney resorts . Soooo we decided lets do both! So DH now is  all  with the cost of tickets. Uh Hellloooooo? and doesn't think we need the EP    


I did use some nice hand cream by the way..


----------



## schumigirl

I found the cheese.

I often tell my DH and my DS to look further than the end of their nose when looking for something in the house they can't find.

I should have taken my own advice. 1 family block of cheese and 2 normal size packs on the bottom shelf of the outside fridge 

Don't know how I missed it!


----------



## keishashadow

cake, cheese & two new posters 


redmomof4 said:


> At WDW right now, did two nights at the Hyatt Place Daytona Beach Oceanfront and was very happy. The beach was beautiful, the kids body boarded and the pool was decent. Ate at Inlet Harbour-yum. Then we did three nights at PBH which we also enjoyed but would like to try the HRH. Hope this helps



 thanks it gets good reviews & looks lovely.  this is a supposed adults trip, we would like to park the car & walk to restaurants/entertainment, thinking of the Hilton or Wyndham since they are attached to ocean walk but neither are wow'ing me.  Seems to be a lot of mom & pop type places.  We're accustomed to Myrtle Beach and the big poolscapes the resorts offer.

 if I had a trip two weeks out w/o any accommodations, would probably go with hotwire or lastminutetravel after doing some bidding research .  We've gotten the Hyatt in the past which we absolutely loved.  Sheraton Vistana is centally located & has some very good deals, travel sponsor here usually has a well-priced no-housekeeping one.

 Carole - Clearwater would've been my 1st choice (lived there as a child) but Don Cesar is priced  .  At this point too lazy to do any more research and the drive seems easier up to Daytona.  Had thought to use points @ Vero Beach but vibe is a bit dead for us.  

 Did come across an interesting rumor that Hard Rock bought an OF parcel of land in the 800 block of Ocean Blvd in Daytona with intent to build hotel or casino.


----------



## goNDmay9

So excited to be returning to the dark side after so long!


----------



## Cielei

I shall share my cake with y'all - you can have a whole piece mac! It's banana cake with vanilla icing. He made the cake from scratch, but cheated a little on the icing. 





A warm welcome to the new peeps! 

Sersee - We had done a toy edit and updated the playroom just before we had to move here. I have boys (11 &12) - boys who love video games - if there is a big screen and a flat screen hung on the wall with a game system attached, they are happy. The last of the toys are going in a yard sale to be held ... someday. The new playroom is the basement - I'm not even trying to pretend that it just isn't going to all end up as the testosterone lair. Right now, I'm thinking we are going to go for a British theme - DS11 tells me today that we need to include at least 1 blue booth for tardis in our design plan.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> So excited to be returning to the dark side after so long!



_are we there yet?
are we there yet?


the last 20 miles of the drive is always the longest.


have fun on your vacation!!_


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> I shall share my cake with y'all - you can have a whole piece mac! It's banana cake with vanilla icing. He made the cake from scratch, but cheated a little on the icing.



_this beautiful cake needs another posting..........

get out the paper plates.
and do not cut the slices thin.......
_


----------



## sersee05

Oooh that looks yummy. 

Eh..I woke up all stuffy ...what the heck. Dh is in the shower and I have to pee. I could go downstairs but would rather just lay here and complain. Boy he takes a long shower! Dang.

Its nice to purge the toys we have a basement with tv and was orig. Our toy room. But no one would go down. They were scared and rather play upstairs. We had hideous l room furniture passed down to us..we got rid of it and that became the play room. 

So now I gotta figure out what to do with it.we got a new pc desk...so there was a good size table we pulled out....so thinking maybe homework room? They use my dining room now. But I gotta figure out how to make it look ok because u see it when u walk into the house.


Omg I really have to pee. Move it along dh!


----------



## Bluer101

Just flying by. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## goNDmay9

Bluer101 said:
			
		

> Just flying by. Happy Monday everyone.



Happy Monday Everyone!!! 

@Ceilei that cake looks super yummy!! Happy belated birthday. 

Prince Charming and I are house hunting and one of my wishes is a ranch w/ basement and they are not easy to find here. The girls are still young (2.5years  and 11 months) and the piles of toys are already getting out of control!! How do we accumulate so much in such a short space of time??

Surprised my parents yesterday with the annual pass!! Today is going to be great. We get to introduce the girls and the hubby to the darkside!!!! Bittersweet bc my brothers could not make it this year and will be the first time at Uni without them.  So sad...but so freaking excited!! I am hoping I haven't talked it up too much. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## macraven

sersee05 said:


> Oooh that looks yummy.
> 
> Eh..I woke up all stuffy ...what the heck. Dh is in the shower and I have to pee. I could go downstairs but would rather just lay here and complain. Boy he takes a long shower! Dang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I really have to pee. Move it along dh!



*Mac 101:*

_go in the bathroom and flush the toilet.
he will soon be out.
_


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Happy Monday Everyone!!!





Bluer101 said:


> Happy Monday everyone.






_it's monday??_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - Clearwater would've been my 1st choice (lived there as a child)



Well, I learnt something new today.......I did not know that you lived there 



macraven said:


> _it's monday??_



yep.......all day 

mac......forgot to tell you....remember the little cat that visits us? Well, we all got a sheet of paper through the door on Friday with his picture on it and a phone number......he has been missing for a week and they desperately want him back   So hoping he comes back, such a beauty and I`m not really the biggest cat fan but we just adored this one. 

Cielei......give my slice to someone else........hate bananas or banana flavoured things........... It does look nice though......hope you enjoyed it  



We are being baked in heat and it`s fantastic..........I even did 90 minutes of gardening this afternoon......cut back some trees and bushes.........looks like a fantastic yield from the plum trees this year 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## keishashadow

mac - Starting a load of clothes is better for maintaining culpable deniability as to intent

 carole - Still can't believe my parents decided to leave paradise and come back to Pennsylvania but everything happens for a reason.

 Oooh, I want a Tardis too!would settle for The 10th Doctor.

 the 1st zuchinni of the season has crawled into the house.  90% humidity and I'm going to be breading & frying it.  Too bad I don't have carole's lasagna to wash it down.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> the 1st zuchinni of the season has crawled into the house.  90% humidity and I'm going to be breading & frying it.  Too bad I don't have carole's lasagna to wash it down.



We picked our first grape tomato.  DD promptly ate it.  

Hot and humid day.  Was enjoying the overcast 70 degrees we had at the shore this week-end.  

Cielei, nice cake.  My kids would not even attempt any baking, unless I help.  Will be celebrating both DD and my birthdays while we are on vacation.  I think we will just buy a cupcake or ice cream cone to celebrate.  

Mac, laundry is highly overrated. I still have loads to do.  

Hope all had a good day, and welcome to the new posters!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> We picked our first grape tomato.  DD promptly ate it.



_  consider it her appetizer before dinner._


----------



## Cielei

y'all make me laugh and that is something I needed today!

All ou garden gals need to get a spiralizer - it's fun to make zucchini spaghetti - I just steam the zucchini noodles and then add a nice fresh primavera sauce over and it's delicious (and don't tell the kids but healthy too!) All my veggies come from whole foods or a farmer's market though - my thumb is not green. I have managed to keep the flower pots in the front alive so far this year (I may occasionally have to replant them a time or two during the summer). 
I need to get some things primed outside - I do manage to keep the landscaping alive; so that counts for something yes? The problem with gardens, landscaping and flowers is that there are spiders, big nasty spiders that aren't dead.


----------



## macraven

_i used to love to see the bunny rabbits running around in our yard.

when my boys were little, i would always yell for them to look out the window to see the rabbits fly thru the back yard.


then i started a garden and i started to hate those damn rabbits.
they would eat my "crops".......

and i can't keep flowers blooming in the front yard due to those critters.



Cielei, i bet you don't have rabbits that ruin your flowers and garden.
_


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> We picked our first grape tomato. DD promptly ate it.


 
 I'm hoping we have a red tomato before the 1st frost at this point.



Cielei said:


> y'all make me laugh and that is something I needed today!
> 
> All ou garden gals need to get a *spiralizer* - it's fun to make zucchini spaghetti - I just steam the zucchini noodles and then add a nice fresh primavera sauce over and it's delicious (and don't tell the kids but healthy too!) All my veggies come from whole foods or a farmer's market though - my thumb is not green. I have managed to keep the flower pots in the front alive so far this year (I may occasionally have to replant them a time or two during the summer).
> I need to get some things primed outside - I do manage to keep the landscaping alive; so that counts for something yes? The problem with gardens, landscaping and flowers is that there are spiders, big nasty spiders that aren't dead.


 
 sounds like an interesting tool.  I've wanted a mandolin for sometime but afraid i'd lose a digit, wickedly sharp looking.  

 we have so many hawks here the rabbit & raccoon population has declined.  It's now the rowdy deer gangs we deal with who love to strip our bushes.  Forget bambi, they have aggressively charged our cars before when we try to get out of them after returning home.  Local farmers haven't planted their fields for a few years, guess they have to scavenge somewhere but it's turning into an issue.


----------



## Bluer101

The only wild animals here is our super Walmart.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yep, we have those cute cotton tail bunnies, but the are not so cute when they eat your garden.  We also have secure trash cans because of the raccoons and skunk.  We have red tail and white tail hawks.  They seem to go after squirrels as much as the other small animals.  Darn squirrels eat my grapes off the vine and apples off our apple tree.  We rarely get either of those fruits to eat.  And deer, us too, there's daily news about accidents involving deer.   Ours are not bambi either.

Ahh, the humidity is back.  With the heat index, we will feel like it is 100 degrees.  And people think we're nuts to go to Florida when it's hot.  We like the heat and riding the water rides and enjoying getting wet.  

So it's Tuesday and SW sent me an email to say your trip is getting close.  Well, if a month from now is close, then yep, I'm close to my summer vacation.


----------



## KStarfish82

Wow Mac, I cannot believe you remember all the dental work!  Haven't had so many problems since (_knock on wood_).

Thankfully, its only been getting better and better since I have been chatting in this group.  And even better things are yet to come....

As promised:


----------



## schumigirl

KFish........he is gorgeous!! Absolutely adorable.......it's a fantastic age.....but then they are all fantastic in their own way........thanks for posting 

Janet........I brought a big mandolin back from Williams and Sonoma couple of years back (along with new set of knives from there and I wondered why TSA checked my case that time )........ Anyway, I love it.......but I cut my finger a lot with normal knives so.......DH stands over me as I use it and he won't let me wash it.......we don't put it in the dishwater so he washes it by hand as he's convinced I am going to lose the aforementioned digit 
It is incredibly sharp though, but I really like it and use it all the time........you should get one 

Lynne........getting closer now.........enjoy that heat 


We have had a scorcher today.........glorious weather.......bit breezy now so we have come inside after BBQing.........lush!!

2nd last episode of Hannibal tonight......cannot wait! I wasn't sure about this when it started but after a couple of episodes I was hooked.......

Hope everyone's having a good day........couple of hours till bedtime here


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


>



 how cute is he? & he likes the water

bluer the people of walmart website will back u up on that statement lol

 Lynne we have tons of squirrels here too.  Lots of old trees with nuts, but we have an idiot in the neighborhood who insists on feeding them.  Now they aren't afraid of people.  We had a rabid one a few years back set up camp on our front porch.  He disappeared for a few days.  Woke up the morning before vacation, came downstairs & there was the worst smell.  Finally figured out the mad squirrel had somehow managed to squeeze thru the fireplace damper in the living room & croaked in my hearth.  it remained there until my DH came home from work, way above my pay grade  

 I've only seen one snake in my yard this summer, hope it was the last.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

**groooooooan** ....... 

Is it just me or are they taking forEVER to announce the HHN stuff? So far I am excited about the WD and Face Off announcements and over the moon at the rumored possibility of seeing my beloved Prince of Halloween (aka Michael Myers). The Purge and FDTD don't really seem scary, but I am looking forward to seeing the costumes and other details the creators come up with.


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Schumi!  Its an awesome age....just wish he would understand directions a little better 

Keisha - he LOVES the water.  Took him to the beach yesterday and made a beeline for the ocean.  He would sit in the surf all day....


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks Schumi!  Its an awesome age....just wish he would understand directions a little better
> 
> Keisha - he LOVES the water.  Took him to the beach yesterday and made a beeline for the ocean.  He would sit in the surf all day....



_Christopher is beautiful.
in the water picture, i say he looks like mama!

Kfish, don't think twice about him not understanding directions.
i have 4 sons and none of them have learned it yet.

of course he loves the water!
his momma and auntie are swimmers...._


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks Schumi! Its an awesome age....just wish he would understand directions a little better
> 
> Keisha - he LOVES the water. Took him to the beach yesterday and made a beeline for the ocean. He would sit in the surf all day....



 it's in his blood.  I've been trying to teach my soon to be 4 y.o. GD to swim this summer on the few days we made it into the pool.  she got spooked her last YMCA swim class in the spring and is still very hesitant despite using a puddle jumper.

sharky -  I'm hoping the 3rd time for TWD will be a charm but, thus far, none of the announcements have hit a home run for me.  As long as somebody is rev'ing up a chainsaw I'm good to go.   Looking forward to seeing friends and doing lots of screaming hehehe


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> it's in his blood.  I've been trying to teach my soon to be 4 y.o. GD to swim this summer on the few days we made it into the pool.  she got spooked her last YMCA swim class in the spring and is still very hesitant despite using a puddle jumper.
> 
> sharky -  I'm hoping the 3rd time for TWD will be a charm but, thus far, none of the announcements have hit a home run for me.  As long as somebody is rev'ing up a chainsaw I'm good to go.   Looking forward to seeing friends and doing lots of screaming hehehe



_the street for Purge will have chainsaws......
if you close your eyes, you can smell the gasoline keisha........

remember last year when they spooked you when they were hiding in the bushes?.........

this year i will have the iphone with me so i won't miss getting those pictures so you can relive your moments of screaming and jumping._


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> **groooooooan** .......
> 
> Is it just me or are they taking forEVER to announce the HHN stuff? So far I am excited about the WD and Face Off announcements and over the moon at the rumored possibility of seeing my beloved Prince of Halloween (aka Michael Myers). The Purge and FDTD don't really seem scary, but I am looking forward to seeing the costumes and other details the creators come up with.



  

Another Michael Myers fan.......yay!!

Love that guy.......but he scares my very being to the core 

I may spend one evening just doing that house alone!......not me alone.......just that house was what I meant


----------



## macraven

_it's wednesday and i'm waiting for Bluer to confirm it is wednesday......._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _it's wednesday and i'm waiting for Bluer to confirm it is wednesday......._



Are you getting up or still not gone to bed yet 

I'm confused now......but then it doesn't take much 

I'm just about to make lunch..........shrimp salad laden with jalapeños........not quite boogity shrimp but it'll be lush


----------



## macraven

_i went to bed at 2 and up at 5 this morning.

started the coffee at 5:25 and ready for the day........


i never sleep well when i have stress.
and i don't sleep well when at the darkside due to all the excitement._


----------



## schumigirl

I feel guilty now.

I went to bed at 11 last night and we all slept through till 9.30 this morning.

Heard Kyle in his bathroom running the shower........otherwise we might still be sleeping 

We were all tired I guess and nothing to get up for today as DH is on his days off again 

Lazy day ahead for us


----------



## macraven

_don't feel guilty.
if i could, i would positively sleep in.......

have fun with dh off work today!
have a leisurely day and forget about any housework.



hmmm, thinking Bluer is sleeping in today.
he is the early bird here usually._


----------



## Lynne G

It's Wednesday!  A hot and humid day, with late afternoon/evening thunderstorms.  Don't mind them, as we'll then be in the high 80's several days after today's high 90's.  Hopefully the storms break the high humidity we've been having.

KFish, cute little Christopher.  He's getting big.  My kids both liked the water when they were young.  They still do as teens.  How did you like Sesame Place?  It's a cute small park.  We live less than an hour from it. 

Mac, I'm up at 5am most days.  Dog gets walked then.  I'm too tired to walk her later in the evening.  

Schumi, hope you are enjoying your day off with DH.


----------



## keishashadow

I love the smell of chainsaws in the morning...run camel, run.


----------



## redmomof4

macraven said:


> new homie!  we love that everyone comes here to talk and visit. our thread needs more Reds..  southern minnesota i see......... my paternal unit was from se minnesota and have been there many timesl. such a beautiful place. i'm thinking of taking him back there for his last home. (red wing) daytona beack i really liked.  those beaches are beautiful!


Thanks to all for the welcomes!! I know where redwing is, even have an acquaintance at the hospital there. We just got back and I'm tired from my vaca?! Next time I would reverse the order and do WDW, then Universal and then the beach! My kids were a little let down at WDW this time and I'm not sure if it's that they've been there done that, that they liked the thrill rides at Universal better or just that the last time it was so much fun showing their younger cousins around. Never less, we will never leave out Universal again, but may cut Disney visits shorter and don't feel like we need more than two UNI park days (as long as we stay deluxe and get express pass which was awesome! Thanks again for the welcomes!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> It's Wednesday!  A hot and humid day, with late afternoon/evening thunderstorms.  Don't mind them, as we'll then be in the high 80's several days after today's high 90's.  Hopefully the storms break the high humidity we've been having.
> 
> KFish, cute little Christopher.  He's getting big.  My kids both liked the water when they were young.  They still do as teens.  How did you like Sesame Place?  It's a cute small park.  We live less than an hour from it.
> 
> Mac, I'm up at 5am most days.  Dog gets walked then.  I'm too tired to walk her later in the evening.
> 
> Schumi, hope you are enjoying your day off with DH.



_you get up everyday at 5:00 ??????
ok, you win this contest.

Mr Mac gets up at 4:45 to get ready for work.
he has to leave the house before 6 to catch a train into the city.
he's quitting his job in 25 days so maybe he will learn to sleep in to at least 5:30-6:00 

we did have a great hot humid day yesterday!
everyone in my family griped about it but i loved it.
today it is windy and 68_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> It's Wednesday!  A hot and humid day, with late afternoon/evening thunderstorms.  Don't mind them, as we'll then be in the high 80's several days after today's high 90's.  Hopefully the storms break the high humidity we've been having.
> 
> KFish, cute little Christopher.  He's getting big.  My kids both liked the water when they were young.  They still do as teens.  How did you like Sesame Place?  It's a cute small park.  We live less than an hour from it.
> 
> Mac, I'm up at 5am most days.  Dog gets walked then.  I'm too tired to walk her later in the evening.
> 
> Schumi, hope you are enjoying your day off with DH.



I love thunderstorms.........we could be doing with one today........

5am.........that's early. Years ago (22) when I actually worked I volunteered to be in the office at 6am as no one else would and I loved it......and I do love early mornings still but as I choose to be a "stay at home mum"  yes I know my son is 20 lol.........but now I find I can sleep later quite happily. 


Had a very lazy day after all.........sat around the garden and had a BBQ........it's a bit dull today but warmish.

Like Sharky........so looking forward to all the HHN stuff coming out.......it's August next week...........

We have a lot of birthdays on here in August if I remember correctly


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I love the smell of chainsaws in the morning...run camel, run.



_*chainsaws.......*
worth another posting._


----------



## macraven

redmomof4 said:


> Thanks to all for the welcomes!! I know where redwing is, even have an acquaintance at the hospital there. We just got back and I'm tired from my vaca?! Next time I would reverse the order and do WDW, then Universal and then the beach! My kids were a little let down at WDW this time and I'm not sure if it's that they've been there done that, that they liked the thrill rides at Universal better or just that the last time it was so much fun showing their younger cousins around. Never less, we will never leave out Universal again, but may cut Disney visits shorter and don't feel like we need more than two UNI park days (as long as we stay deluxe and get express pass which was awesome! Thanks again for the welcomes!



_i love redwing.

i've been doing the motherland and the darkside split for years.
too hard to go to orlando and not do both of them.
i'm not at the point where i could only do the darkside, but it could happen.

my boys always had to hit both theme parks so that started the trend.
they only got into the princess when they were teens.......

do both parks on your next orlando vacation.
maybe do a couple of day trips to the motherland.

when the UO hotels went up, i always stayed on site.
start the vacation at the motherland and run myself ragged from sun up to late night, then hit the darkside hotels and totally take my time and relax.

the free express lines at UO are absolutely wonderful.
very difficult to do disney last once you are used to no (limited) line waits.

each year i cut back the number of nights i stay at the motherland.
add more to the darkside stay then.
pretty soon i will be catching up with schumi for how long i stay there onsite.



_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I love thunderstorms.........we could be doing with one today........
> 
> 5am.........that's early. Years ago (22) when I actually worked I volunteered to be in the office at 6am as no one else would and I loved it......and I do love early mornings still but as I choose to be a "stay at home mum"  yes I know my son is 20 lol.........but now I find I can sleep later quite happily.
> 
> 
> Had a very lazy day after all.........sat around the garden and had a BBQ........it's a bit dull today but warmish.
> 
> Like Sharky........so looking forward to all the HHN stuff coming out.......it's August next week...........
> 
> We have a lot of birthdays on here in August if I remember correctly



_i will have to look at last year's august birthday list.
Vicki/Tink1957 is the first august birthday for this thread. 8/2

i was  when my kids hit 1st grade so it was easier for me to work.
i graduated to high school years back and actually prefer the higher grade levels to work in.

i'm already putting in for my "vacation in the fall" for the school.

i'm thinking i will quit this job next year.
if i ever got into a normal sleeping pattern, i could sleep to noon then!_


----------



## macraven

_i could be missing some homies but from last year's list i have for august:
1     Tink1957/Vicki
9     Keishashadow/Damnit Janet
13   Kittengal13
14   Ky07
21   Lynne G/duh, Lynne
22   Metro West/Todd
29   Goofyfigment_


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i could be missing some homies but from last year's list i have for august:
> 2     Tink1957/Vicki
> 9     Keishashadow/Damnit Janet
> 13   Kittengal13
> 14   Ky07
> 21   Lynne G/duh, Lynne
> 22   Metro West/Todd
> 29   Goofyfigment_



Do I have Vicki's wrong? I have it in my diary as the 1st August........wouldn't be the first time I got someone's birthday wrong......

Haven't you missed one out........... 19th maybe


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Do I have Vicki's wrong? I have it in my diary as the 1st August........wouldn't be the first time I got someone's birthday wrong......
> 
> Haven't you missed one out........... 19th maybe



_if you notice, i edited that post twice now......
first i had aug 1st, then i changed it to the 2nd.

i'll go back and reedit that post of mine and make it the 1st.......again.


now if vicki posts and tells us it is the 2nd, she will just have to celebrate the birthday for both days..........._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>



_yaaaaaaaaa, Bluer to the rescue!_


----------



## schumigirl

Nothing wrong with celebrating a birthday twice......if it's good enough for Her Majesty The Queen.........it's good enough for our Vicki


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i could be missing some homies but from last year's list i have for august:
> 1 Tink1957/Vicki
> 9 Keishashadow/Damnit Janet
> 13 Kittengal13
> 14 Ky07
> 21 Lynne G/duh, Lynne
> 22 Metro West/Todd
> 29 Goofyfigment_



 I see one name missing haha


----------



## schumigirl

schumigirl said:


> I see it now.........I hope I'm right
> 
> Haven't you missed one out........... 19th maybe



Changed it


----------



## Bluer101

Sorry I was late with the picture. 

I had my orthopedic app today and on top of that  Dw's battery died in the vehicle. So a unwanted trip to Sears to get a battery after the doctor. 

5 minute install and back in the road. Now the wallet is lighter but DW is happy. As they say a happy wife makes a happy hubby.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac always says

happy wife
happy life


that stinks about your dw's car battery.
you are a good man to stop what you are doing and take care of it for her.


mine would say:

you have a AAA card, call them._


----------



## Lynne G

There are many of us August birthdays!  Goofyfigment, my DD shares her birthday with you.  Lots of Leos and a few Virgos.  It is a great month.  


Bluer, thank you for that picture.  It really felt like a Wednesday today.  Busy.  

Sorry to hear about Mrs. Bluer's car.  I had that happen at my DD's soccer practice.  Lucky, another parental unit jumped the battery, and I promptly drove to our local auto store and had a new one put in. 

Keisha, liked that chain saw guy too!  


Hope all are well.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I see one name missing haha



_oh_


----------



## goofyfigment

Woo-hoo you remembered me!!!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Woo-hoo you remembered me!!!





_how could i ever forget a homie..............

and an august baby.._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> Mr Mac always says  happy wife happy life  that stinks about your dw's car battery. you are a good man to stop what you are doing and take care of it for her.  mine would say:  you have a AAA card, call them.



Yes, I think I have a good hubby. He always takes care of things for me. 
I think I will keep him.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Yes, I think I have a good hubby. He always takes care of things for me.
> I think I will keep him.



_he is a wonderful homie.
a real keeper.


 he made your minionion avatar for you so we know he is talented._


----------



## agavegirl1

I have had such a craptastic week.  I had a plumber hook up my new dishwasher at my lake house and....it caused a leak which destroyed my hardwood flooring in the kitchen.  My insurance company refuses to open a claim and tells me to have the plumbers insurance file one.  The plumbers insurance will cover it but he will not authorize the claim and will not return my calls.  I hired Servicemaster to mitigate damages with their new technology so the floor will not need to be torn out and still don't know who is going to pay this.  Maybe me with a court case forthcoming.  Arghhh!

Anyway, the weather has improved.  I got a discount on my room ressie applied today and I bought a used canoe.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> I have had such a craptastic week.  I had a plumber hook up my new dishwasher at my lake house and....it caused a leak which destroyed my hardwood flooring in the kitchen.  My insurance company refuses to open a claim and tells me to have the plumbers insurance file one.  The plumbers insurance will cover it but he will not authorize the claim and will not return my calls.  I hired Servicemaster to mitigate damages with their new technology so the floor will not need to be torn out and still don't know who is going to pay this.  Maybe me with a court case forthcoming.  Arghhh!
> 
> Anyway, the weather has improved.  I got a discount on my room ressie applied today and I bought a used canoe.



_we've gone thru a couple of canoes and kayaks.
didn't get them used though but i hope you got a great deal on your canoe.

that really sucks that the worker screwed up and ruined your hardwood flooring.

does the company the plumber works out of refuse to do anything for you?
is it a local company or nationwide?
there has to be someone that is in charge that you can contact for filing the insurance claim......
i'm at a loss on what to suggest, maybe one of the other homies can come up with something.

well, tuesday weather was hot and humid and i loved it.
then it stormed last night around 10ish and the temps started to drop.

today was awful, the high we had was 67 and right now it is in the 50's.
summer has come and gone looks like......

the bright side today for you was the room discount............! and good weather_


----------



## pcstang

Heading back down next Thursday for 6 days. 2 nights at RPR, 2 nights at CB and 2 nights at PBR. My wife actually suggested it. My parents live in Orlando so they usually watch my 2 year old while we take my 4 year old and 9 year old to the parks. They are going to be busy during the middle of our stay so we thought we would check out CB and do some offsite activities while we have the little one. Speaking of August birthdays, my sister's is on the 6th, my parents 35th anniversary is on the 11th, my 4 year daughters is on the 12th and mine is the 13th. Lots of August celebrations. We were going to do WDW for my daughters 5th but there is no way we are waiting in line at WDW in August. Not going to happen!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Heading back down next Thursday for 6 days. 2 nights at RPR, 2 nights at CB and 2 nights at PBR. My wife actually suggested it. My parents live in Orlando so they usually watch my 2 year old while we take my 4 year old and 9 year old to the parks. They are going to be busy during the middle of our stay so we thought we would check out CB and do some offsite activities while we have the little one. Speaking of August birthdays, my sister's is on the 6th, my parents 35th anniversary is on the 11th, my 4 year daughters is on the 12th and mine is the 13th. Lots of August celebrations. We were going to do WDW for my daughters 5th but there is no way we are waiting in line at WDW in August. Not going to happen!



_hey homie, so glad you dropped in!

sounds like cake and ice cream will be the main meals at your house in august...
and august is the month you go broke for all the celebrations, anniversary, birthdays......
gotta add you to the list here for the 13th.

august and the motherland doesn't go together.......h.o.t.
you'll enjoy being at the dark side in the summer.
so easy to head back to the onsite hotels and cool off, dip in the pool, a break from the afternoon heat in the parks.
so convenient to take a break back at the hotel.
no busses needed, everything is walkable.

gee, only 6 more sleeps for you before you go to orlando.
7, but no one sleeps the night before a fabulous vacation...._


----------



## pcstang

Thank you Mac! We go 5 or 6 times a year. This will be #4 this year. I'm originally from Orlando and would love to move back. I own a couple of mattress stores in SE Alabama so that probably isn't in the cards anytime soon. I don't post much here but, I am on the boards at least 5 times a day. It's a nice break from reality each time I visit the boards!


----------



## macraven

_stop in here more often.
there is always someone around to chat with.


yea, when you have a business it's difficult to pack up an move to another state.

it's got to be hard when you move from where you once lived and would love to go back to it.


_


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _we've gone thru a couple of canoes and kayaks.
> didn't get them used though but i hope you got a great deal on your canoe.
> 
> that really sucks that the worker screwed up and ruined your hardwood flooring.
> 
> does the company the plumber works out of refuse to do anything for you?
> is it a local company or nationwide?
> there has to be someone that is in charge that you can contact for filing the insurance claim......
> i'm at a loss on what to suggest, maybe one of the other homies can come up with something.
> 
> well, tuesday weather was hot and humid and i loved it.
> then it stormed last night around 10ish and the temps started to drop.
> 
> today was awful, the high we had was 67 and right now it is in the 50's.
> summer has come and gone looks like......
> 
> the bright side today for you was the room discount............! and good weather_



Hi Mac,

I actually don't mind cool nights at the moment as I have my heat on at the lake house to reduce humidity and dry out those floors.

I had 82 for a high today ... don't know what it is tonight.  

BTW for future reference, I am directly across the Saint Croix River from Saint Paul MN about four miles.  The lake home on the other hand...a bit north and east of there.

The plumber is local but insured.  He even gave me his insurance company's number.  They just will not open a claim on my say alone.  Just waiting for the bill and recovery estimate from ServiceMaster.  Then...I will deal with it.

Hey...focus on the positive...I got a discount today just by calling!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Heading back down next Thursday for 6 days. 2 nights at RPR, 2 nights at CB and 2 nights at PBR. My wife actually suggested it. My parents live in Orlando so they usually watch my 2 year old while we take my 4 year old and 9 year old to the parks. They are going to be busy during the middle of our stay so we thought we would check out CB and do some offsite activities while we have the little one. Speaking of August birthdays, my sister's is on the 6th, my parents 35th anniversary is on the 11th, my 4 year daughters is on the 12th and mine is the 13th. Lots of August celebrations. We were going to do WDW for my daughters 5th but there is no way we are waiting in line at WDW in August. Not going to happen!



Nice to see ya on here.........how nice to have parents in Orlando 



agavegirl1 said:


> The plumber is local but insured.  He even gave me his insurance company's number.  They just will not open a claim on my say alone.  Just waiting for the bill and recovery estimate from ServiceMaster.  Then...I will deal with it.
> 
> Hey...focus on the positive...I got a discount today just by calling!



Hope you get it sorted soon.....and well done on the discount 



September is my nightmare month for birthdays/anniversaries.......it's an expensive month that's for sure! August is the second busiest.

We watched The Conjuring last night.......scared me a bit 

Planning to do bit of housework this morning......it's a bit misty and cool, so should have warmed up by after lunch.......another afternoon in the garden I think


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - slept in until 7 am today, flicked on the news. They kept talking about 'the games'Finally realized somebody had left channel on BBC. Glasgow Games, never heard of them before, look to be a big deal with much hoopla.

Love old skool horror flicks in style of the Conjuring! we had gone to an all day movie fest hosted by my DIL's company (i.e. if it's free, it's for me). Talked DSs into seeing it. Both afterwards said it was lame, not scary. The next day both called to tell me they had nightmares...hehehe

sequel is due out by Halloween '15 & it seems to revolve around the doll - Annabelle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZiG30qcQ5Fw

agavegirl1 - hmm, you had a leak & bought a canoe?  some might call that overkill - jk  Sounds as though once you get the paperwork in order the plumber or his general contractor will come through. Did you happen to verify he had an insurance binder? Even if uninsured your homeowner's likely will pick it up.



Bluer101 said:


> Sorry I was late with the picture.
> 
> I had my orthopedic app today and on top of that Dw's battery died in the vehicle. So a unwanted trip to Sears to get a battery after the doctor.
> 
> 5 minute install and back in the road. Now the wallet is lighter but DW is happy. As they say a happy wife makes a happy hubby.


 
 y'all good?  

things like this are what keeps life interesting

seriously, does anybody go to Sears for giggles. How are they still in business?



macraven said:


> _oh_



I have 6 immediate family BDs within 2 months beginning end of May, it does put a ding in the budget. if I extend the time period another 30 days I can throw in DIL's, but she's easy to please with a gift card.

Not sure how many know Brab, she swiped my birthdaybut has been MIA here lately, busy chick she is. 

Homies turning over the speedometer this month:

_1 Tink1957/Vicki
__9 Keishashadow/Damnit Janet _
_13 Kittengal13
__14 Ky07_
*19 Macraven/HHN Guru *
_21 Lynne G/duh, Lynne
__22 Metro West/Todd
29 Goofyfigment_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - slept in until 7 am today, flicked on the news. They kept talking about 'the games'Finally realized somebody had left channel on BBC. Glasgow Games, never heard of them before, look to be a big deal with much hoopla.
> 
> Love old skool horror flicks in style of the Conjuring! we had gone to an all day movie fest hosted by my DIL's company (i.e. if it's free, it's for me). Talked DSs into seeing it. Both afterwards said it was lame, not scary. The next day both called to tell me they had nightmares...hehehe
> 
> sequel is due out by Halloween '15 & it seems to revolve around the doll - Annabelle
> ]



I was watching some of it today........the ladies triathlon was based around Strathclyde park.......such a lovely place to go and spend some time.....and the weather looked beautiful.........some family members have plans to go a few different days....Glasgow is only about 40 minutes inland from where I grew up, so it's very close.

So they don't show the Commonwealth Games in the States? Or just not these ones? I suppose they wouldn't really.

Lol about the Conjuring giving them nightmares.........Tom said I was like a rucksack on his back last night  he likes when I watch scary movies 

I'm glad the sequel is about Annabelle......I think ........I read it was going to be about a story called the Enfield Poltergeist in England......which I thought was proved to be fake.......so Annabelle sounds much better.......freaky little doll things are spooky too!



Our weather was weird today........we never got the heat wave promised.......it just looked dull and misty all day but not cold......there was not a breath of air around.....which is unusual being beside the sea.

Friday tomorrow.........off out for the day I think.......spot of lunch and some shopping


----------



## macraven

_i wasted this afternoon.
son and i went out for soul food in town and are so stuffed we just want to sit and do nothing.

catfish and greens and pinto beans, what a way to go.
throw in the corn bread and it's a meal


_


----------



## macraven

_any one up for a game of cards.......?_


----------



## pcstang

I'm game! So ready for our trip next week to visit the darkside!


----------



## macraven

_ok, i'll deal the card but you should know in advance i sometimes cheat.





next week is your trip !!!!
i'm crossing my fingers for you that you have no storms or heavy rains while you are there.

last fall in october when i went, i walked around in wet clothes and sloshing shoes.

no fun......._


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

wasted days & wasted nights.  I've got another of thesefests for middle DS on Sunday.  Next year should just hold one big blow out

 what y'all doing this weekend?

carole sounds like fun with the competition.  haven't seen an iron man competition on the tube for a while but have to give the participants credit, looks so grueling.  worse than commando'ing in WDW hehe


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> wasted days & wasted nights.  I've got another of thesefests for middle DS on Sunday.  Next year should just hold one big blow out  what y'all doing this weekend?  carole sounds like fun with the competition.  haven't seen an iron man competition on the tube for a while but have to give the participants credit, looks so grueling.  worse than commando'ing in WDW hehe



I got some side work this weekend. Very happy as all my side work goes into our vacation bank account. Which pays for all our Universal trips. 

We are having withdrawals from universal already. It's been 2 weeks since being there. But not to worry we are the in 2 weeks from today. 

Then a September trip or two. After that the best trip of the year. 5 days with HHN with our homies. Can't wait.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I got some side work this weekend. Very happy as all my side work goes into our vacation bank account. Which pays for all our Universal trips.
> 
> We are having withdrawals from universal already. It's been 2 weeks since being there. But not to worry we are the in 2 weeks from today.
> 
> Then a September trip or two. After that the best trip of the year. 5 days with HHN with our homies. Can't wait.



 the mr has been racking up the overtime.  Usually, I cover the trips via a preset budget but RL intruded this year & he's going to have to ride that white horse to the rescue

 wowzers u visit so often, lucky ducks.  Know u have to had lost count over the years but any idea how many times you'll visit this year?


----------



## Lynne G

It's Friday!  

So happy, it's been a long week.

Finally, nothing to do this week-end.  Still recovering from doing laundry from being not home the last 2 week-ends.  

DD got another bat mitzvah invite.  First time I saw cocktail attire listed.  Um, asking a tween girl to dress up - my DD will need her nails and hair done.  She's been one expensive kid so far. 

Got an email that my bands for WDW have shipped.  Wow - it's getting closer!  I renewed my USO AP too.  Since I used my American Express, I hope to hit up the Am Ex lounge in the Studios.  I hope I can find it, as I've never tried before.

Have a great week-end!  -


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

It's been a long week...so glad that I have the weekend off for once.

I visited my brother in the hospital a few days ago...he went in for an operation to clear up a blocked artery in his leg and it turns out he's been walking around with pneumonia for awhile ...to make a long story short...he wound up on a ventilator and almost died.  I'm so grateful to still have him in my life.  The good thing is it made him finally quit smoking as well as my niece and nephew.

DD Danielle called me last night and said she just hydroplaned and was stuck in the mud on the side of the road...she didn't tell me how close she came to sliding down an embankment and crashing if she had slid a foot to the side.  Let's just say that all my prayers to keep my loved ones protected are working.

No plans for the weekend... just going to hang out at home and get a few much delayed chores done....maybe 

Never watched The Conjuring... I might have to find it on Netflix although if it has creepy doll things I'll probably have to sleep with the light on

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I got some side work this weekend. Very happy as all my side work goes into our vacation bank account. Which pays for all our Universal trips.
> 
> We are having withdrawals from universal already. It's been 2 weeks since being there. But not to worry we are the in 2 weeks from today.
> 
> Then a September trip or two. After that the best trip of the year. 5 days with HHN with our homies. Can't wait.



_when Mr Blue gets the blues, we need to give a 
now that will cover you 3 for the next 2 weeks, then you will be back at the darkside.
remember, the best is yet to come!_




keishashadow said:


> the mr has been racking up the overtime.  Usually, I cover the trips via a preset budget but RL intruded this year & he's going to have to ride that white horse to the rescue
> 
> wowzers u visit so often, lucky ducks.  Know u have to had lost count over the years but any idea how many times you'll visit this year?





keishashadow said:


> wasted days & wasted nights.  I've got another of thesefests for middle DS on Sunday.  Next year should just hold one big blow out
> 
> what y'all doing this weekend?



_nothing this weekend since i didn't get the evite to the birthday party ........

hope middle son has a great time and tell him  from the homies_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> It's Friday!
> 
> So happy, it's been a long week.
> 
> Finally, nothing to do this week-end.  Still recovering from doing laundry from being not home the last 2 week-ends.
> 
> DD got another bat mitzvah invite.  First time I saw cocktail attire listed.  Um, asking a tween girl to dress up - my DD will need her nails and hair done.  She's been one expensive kid so far.
> 
> Got an email that my bands for WDW have shipped.  Wow - it's getting closer!  I renewed my USO AP too.  Since I used my American Express, I hope to hit up the Am Ex lounge in the Studios.  I hope I can find it, as I've never tried before.
> 
> Have a great week-end!  -



_From the AmEx press release:
_
"The Lounge will offer guests a break from the excitement of the theme parks by providing an inviting, air-conditioned space with complimentary chilled beverages and light refreshments. The Lounge will be staffed with a concierge to help guests make dining reservations, secure tickets and learn about special American Express offers available throughout the theme park. The Lounge also will be equipped with an electronic charging station for guests' cameras, phones, and other devices."

_and see what else you get with the Amex
_
https://www.universalorlando.com/Theme-Park-Tickets/Special-Offers/American-Express.aspx


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's been a long week...so glad that I have the weekend off for once.
> 
> I visited my brother in the hospital a few days ago...he went in for an operation to clear up a blocked artery in his leg and it turns out he's been walking around with pneumonia for awhile ...to make a long story short...he wound up on a ventilator and almost died.  I'm so grateful to still have him in my life.  The good thing is it made him finally quit smoking as well as my niece and nephew.
> 
> DD Danielle called me last night and said she just hydroplaned and was stuck in the mud on the side of the road...she didn't tell me how close she came to sliding down an embankment and crashing if she had slid a foot to the side.  Let's just say that all my prayers to keep my loved ones protected are working.
> 
> No plans for the weekend... just going to hang out at home and get a few much delayed chores done....maybe
> 
> Never watched The Conjuring... I might have to find it on Netflix although if it has creepy doll things I'll probably have to sleep with the light on
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



:_ hugs for you brother and daughter !


hope that your brother heals quickly 
thank God your daughter is okay!

enjoy your weekend vicki_


----------



## tink1957

Thanks mac...bro is doing much better now...he still has his operation to go but the Dr wants his lungs to heal a little more.

Just playing ketchup on the last few days and I can't believe that I missed the great birthday controversy...it is August 1 by the way although celebrating for two days sounds fun.  It's funny ....my ex used to think think it was on the 2nd too...one of the many reasons that he's my ex.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Just playing ketchup on the last few days and I can't believe that I missed the great birthday controversy...it is August 1 by the way although celebrating for two days sounds fun. * It's funny ....my ex used to think think it was on the 2nd too...one of the many reasons that he's my ex*.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> the mr has been racking up the overtime.  Usually, I cover the trips via a preset budget but RL intruded this year & he's going to have to ride that white horse to the rescue  wowzers u visit so often, lucky ducks.  Know u have to had lost count over the years but any idea how many times you'll visit this year?



We are at 7 stays this year. We missed Feb, Mar, and Apr. I was busy working on our home theater so there went that money. Lol. We could not do both but back to the trips for now. 

Most trips are just one night 2 days with being so close. As you know being Platnium, FL and AP rate , plus our strict budget it is very reasonable for the weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> when Mr Blue gets the blues, we need to give a  now that will cover you 3 for the next 2 weeks, then you will be back at the darkside. remember, the best is yet to come!  nothing this weekend since i didn't get the evite to the birthday party ........  hope middle son has a great time and tell him  from the homies


  Yep, we can't wait for October. It will be nice having 5 days with everyone. I'm glad we split our normal 10 day stay in the summer to spend it in October with everyone.  Forgot to say thanks for the hugs. The main reason for this trip is DS wants to go before school starts. Like he's never been, lol.


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks for all the kind comments!  Chris certainly loves the water...but unfortunately, he is on dry land for the next few days.

Turns out that he picked up Coxsakie Virus from the pools at Sesame Place!  Not serious, but an unsightly skin rash and blisters in his mouth.  Should be good as gold in a few days.

Well we are headed to the Poconos for the weekend...let's hope the weather is good!

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> We are at 7 stays this year. We missed Feb, Mar, and Apr. I was busy working on our home theater so there went that money. Lol. We could not do both but back to the trips for now.
> 
> Most trips are just one night 2 days with being so close. As you know being Platnium, FL and AP rate , plus our strict budget it is very reasonable for the weekend.



 if we lived closer It'd be hard to stay away

 tink that is just so funny re the ex!  scary to have a loved one go thru such serious health issues

 lynne - the older kids get the more expensive their 'needs'.  never a want, always a need 

 Kstar- small kids seem to pick up every bug, helps build their immunity.  everything goes into their mouths, I still cringe when I have to take GD for checkups and see all the toys in pediatrician's office.

 mac - cake, I forgot to order a cake eek!  maybe cupcakes at this point.  It was requested I make steak tips on the grill with mushrooms, um ok, whatever that is, will wing it.  figure if I cut up a sirloin steak or roast & just it marinate, same as the regular ones i'll be cooking, it'll work out.  will just pop it on the grill and hope for the best.


----------



## Lynne G

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments!  Chris certainly loves the water...but unfortunately, he is on dry land for the next few days.
> 
> Turns out that he picked up Coxsakie Virus from the pools at Sesame Place!  Not serious, but an unsightly skin rash and blisters in his mouth.  Should be good as gold in a few days.
> 
> Well we are headed to the Poconos for the weekend...let's hope the weather is good!
> 
> Have a good one everyone!



Poor little Chris.  Yep, years ago, my younger brother got a skin rash, impetigo, when he was very young, that he got from swimming in our township pool.  That's the issue with public pools, you risk sharing stuff you'd rather not have. I hope Chris had fun anyway.  

Oh, and my Christopher was happy you call your son Chris.  Ever since he learned to write his name, he complained to me that I gave him too long a name to write.  So, to this day, he's also Chris.

Have fun in the mountains.  My DD had a tournament up there last year, and most of us parents were enjoying the scenery of where the fields were.  I like going there when the weather's not bad.  I think only chance of storms in the evening.  The weather's been nice up there lately.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......Glad the brother is doing better, and hope Danielle is ok.....she must have been so scared!!!! You too!!! Lol......about the ex though 

Bluer......don't blame you going the time......like Keisha we`d be exactly the same if we lived as close as you  I get fed up with people saying to us oh you`re not going back there again......this is people who go and spend 3 weeks on a beach every year......no thanks!!

KFish.......poor little mite.....can`t be pleasant.......enjoy poconos  I have to go look that up.....only ever heard Rachel and Paolo from friends mention it  But then I thought Sheboygan was a made up place till very recently...true!

Janet.......Happy Birthday to the young un this weekend........hope the steak turns out good.....


Had another gorgeous day today here........went out for lunch and a drive in the young uns new car..........we ended up in Subway.......... Did enjoy it though.......Not as nice as Firehouse Subs in Millenia Mall 

Watching Red Dragon tonight I think.......really enjoyed Hannibal the series......last episode Tuesday......so bought RD today along with the movie Hannibal......we have SoTLambs already.

DH just poured me nice chilled glass of white wine......

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Cielei

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> I actually don't mind cool nights at the moment as I have my heat on at the lake house to reduce humidity and dry out those floors.
> 
> I had 82 for a high today ... don't know what it is tonight.
> 
> BTW for future reference, I am directly across the Saint Croix River from Saint Paul MN about four miles.  The lake home on the other hand...a bit north and east of there.



Are you Hudson/Stillwater area? I live in Maple Grove


----------



## Cielei

I am so thankful this week is over, and I never want to repeat it.

Happy Friday! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I swear... I can not move further south soon enough. 

Question for the seasoned Darksiders... we always celebrate my DD's bday while we are there, and this year will be no different, except this year we won't be at HHN on the day of her actual bday. I've already made reservations for her dinner and have the number to call to order the cake, I was just hoping to see if anyone has any experience with their cakes and can tell me what they're like, and if they can be delivered to the restaurant we'll be having dinner at.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy Birthday to all who are celebrating!

And great big  to everyone with sick family members... or those who just need a hug after having a poopy week!


----------



## macraven

_sharky, i had a cake delivered to my room and it was delicious!

chocolate with fudge cream middle and fluffy icing.

it was great!

plates, silverware, napkins were on the cart when it was left in my room.



i did'nt order it so i know nothing about that part of your question.

i am guessing you could set it up for the birthday dinner._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _sharky, i had a cake delivered to my room and it was delicious!
> 
> chocolate with fudge cream middle and fluffy icing.
> 
> it was great!
> 
> plates, silverware, napkins were on the cart when it was left in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> i did'nt order it so i know nothing about that part of your question.
> 
> i am guessing you could set it up for the birthday dinner._



Sounds divine! We could also have it delivered to the room, no problem. I don't think she'll mind either way as long as it's chocolate lol


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Vicki......Glad the brother is doing better, and hope Danielle is ok.....she must have been so scared!!!! You too!!! Lol......about the ex though   Bluer......don't blame you going the time......like Keisha we`d be exactly the same if we lived as close as you  I get fed up with people saying to us oh you`re not going back there again......this is people who go and spend 3 weeks on a beach every year......no thanks!!  KFish.......poor little mite.....can`t be pleasant.......enjoy poconos  I have to go look that up.....only ever heard Rachel and Paolo from friends mention it  But then I thought Sheboygan was a made up place till very recently...true!  Janet.......Happy Birthday to the young un this weekend........hope the steak turns out good.....  Had another gorgeous day today here........went out for lunch and a drive in the young uns new car..........we ended up in Subway.......... Did enjoy it though.......Not as nice as Firehouse Subs in Millenia Mall   Watching Red Dragon tonight I think.......really enjoyed Hannibal the series......last episode Tuesday......so bought RD today along with the movie Hannibal......we have SoTLambs already.  DH just poured me nice chilled glass of white wine......  Hope everyone has a great weekend



People here always ask us why we go so much. I tell them it's no different then someone going to the mall shopping every weekend. Besides, how many people that don't live close would love to go at least a few times a year. It's in our backyard and going to take advantage of it. It's 2 hr 20 min door to door. Normally we make a stop on the turnpike for breakfast it breaks the trip up real nice. Besides DW's vehicle knows the way, lol. 

We live right by the beach, 5 minutes, have some other property in the family right on the water, and still I have not been to the beach in 10-15 years.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, you have the best location to live in.
so close to everything.

i'd leave the cold north to be in your shoes.


hope all have a fun saturday and great weekend._


----------



## schumigirl

Afternoon all 

Another gorgeous day here............

I`d live on Long Island given the choice......it was so beautiful where my family live, I really fell in love with it when we visited in May.........but in the winter......not sure where I`d go.........I think California would be an option.........DH would love to live near a decent winery 

Found out today from my mother my best friend in Scotland was broken into couple of days ago. She was only out a couple of hours and her husband was at work. They ransacked the place and got all her jewellery   She had some beautiful pieces and like a lot of people most of them held sentimental memories for her. Going to ring her later.

Anyway, hope everyone is having a lovely weekend whatever you`re doing


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely night in the garden with wine and song.........

Took out some classic old favorite music..........Elton john......Queen.........Michael Jackson.....Whitney Houston "oh I wanna dance with somebody"......... Neil Diamond.........George Michael......Duran Duran......ELO........and Jimmy buffet singing Margaritaville.............

All our nearest neighbours that might hear us are away so we weren't disturbing anyone with our dreadful singalong 

I banned from playing my Wicked CD.........DH's fed up listening to it 

Need to keep our thread higher up


----------



## macraven

_quick drive by_


----------



## Lynne G

After a very rainy morning, steak on the grill.  Cool day, only in the 70's.  

Schumi, love that music.   Glad to hear you had a nice day.

Mac,  , motoring along. 

Sharky, I was glad this week was over too.  Long one.


Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> People here always ask us why we go so much. I tell them it's no different then someone going to the mall shopping every weekend. Besides, how many people that don't live close would love to go at least a few times a year. It's in our backyard and going to take advantage of it. It's 2 hr 20 min door to door. Normally we make a stop on the turnpike for breakfast it breaks the trip up real nice. Besides DW's vehicle knows the way, lol.
> 
> We live right by the beach, 5 minutes, have some other property in the family right on the water, and still I have not been to the beach in 10-15 years.


 
 taking break before I need to marinate my 'shrooms for dinner.

Ok, I surrender, I want to retire to Florida lol.  we are land-locked beach bums at heart, often drive to Lake Erie 2+ hrs away.  If we squint hard, can pretending we're beaching it

even in the winter we can't stay away from the water, yes that is ice


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Bluer101 said:


> We live right by the beach, 5 minutes, have some other property in the family right on the water, and still I have not been to the beach in 10-15 years.



Wha....???? 

I don't think I could ever grow tired of the beach. The sand... sounds and smells... ahhhhh bliss


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> After a very rainy morning, steak on the grill.  Cool day, only in the 70's.
> 
> Schumi, love that music.   Glad to hear you had a nice day.
> 
> Mac,  , motoring along.
> 
> Sharky, I was glad this week was over too.  Long one.
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.



LUCKY!!! We've had 90+ nasty humid weather for two days now. I guess I shouldn't complain though, our summer up until now had been very mild and enjoyable.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Wha....????
> 
> I don't think I could ever grow tired of the beach. The sand... sounds and smells... ahhhhh bliss



_you would only get tired of living near the beach if you ended up with sand in your house once you came back from there.

i like doing beaches as long as i can do some shade.

used to take the kids to the beach at the state park in our town.
idiot children used to put sand in their pockets and empty them out in the living room.


i can't even dream of beaches.
my weather suxs.


came back to add Lake Michigan's (beaches near us) lake water is always cold._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _you would only get tired of living near the beach if you ended up with sand in your house once you came back from there.
> 
> i like doing beaches as long as i can do some shade.
> 
> used to take the kids to the beach at the state park in our town.
> idiot children used to put sand in their pockets and empty them out in the living room.
> 
> 
> i can't even dream of beaches.
> my weather suxs.
> 
> 
> came back to add Lake Michigan's (beaches near us) lake water is always cold._



My 4 legged kids are my sand magnets LOL I had this briiight idea of putting sand all around our el cheapo walmart pool, ya know, to give it that beachy feel. Yea... 2 years later I am still cursing my bright idea and vacuuming every single time the dogs go roll in it, which is every time they go out. Stinkin' dogs!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> After a very rainy morning, steak on the grill.  Cool day, only in the 70's.
> 
> :



Lynne..........hope today was better weather wise for you.......



keishashadow said:


> taking break before I need to marinate my 'shrooms for dinner.
> 
> Ok, I surrender, I want to retire to Florida lol.  we are land-locked beach bums at heart, often drive to Lake Erie 2+ hrs away.  If we squint hard, can pretending we're beaching it
> 
> even in the winter we can't stay away from the water, yes that is ice



Spectacular pic...........I love living next to the water too........even though I can't actually swim ............hope the food was good today 



SharkyGoddess said:


> Wha....????
> 
> I don't think I could ever grow tired of the beach. The sand... sounds and smells... ahhhhh bliss



Yep we live 5 minutes from the sea and we walk on the beach a lot.......not as nice as the beach we used to live near on the other side of the country though......we're on the cooler East coast of the Uk........I miss the West coast......much warmer.......but I've been lucky to always have the ocean on my doorstep.



Quiet Sunday today.......slept late.......watched the GP...........made dinner........spoke to my friend who was burgled.......she's doing better, but very angry. They found one of the burglars......he was wearing her husbands Tag watch.........he must have liked it and not got rid of it   But she felt better after we chatted.........

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## schumigirl

Bumping us up top again..............

We are being so spoiled by this glorious weather..........so hot I had to come inside for a while.......glad I have nothing much to do this week 

I think we have all our trip clothes that we need now.........just a few bits to pick up. Going tomorrow for a mooch round the shops in case I see something........you know.........just in case.......


Janet........how was the food yesterday.........did you get a cake after all?


----------



## Lynne G

It's Monday!  

Nice day so far, mid 80's for the high.  Still humid from the nasty lightning storm we had last night.  Lots of trash and branches in the street, the storm also brought high winds - about 50 miles/hour.  Lucky, we didn't loose trash cans or power.  Our garden looks a little sad though.  Need to clean up the yard later today.

T -24.  I can't believe we'll be in the mummy world in less than 4 weeks. 


Hope all are enjoying a good Monday.


----------



## macraven

_hi schumi, hi lynne G 


hope all the homies have a great week!_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy Monday Homies!

We had some gorgeous light shows going on over the weekend as well, with one huge crack that was as beautiful to watch as it was LOUD. I love storms, I just hate the muddy mess they leave behind in my yard and the nasty humidity. Today we have much better temps... 75 for now!

Wishing everyone a good week!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Bumping us up top again..............
> 
> We are being so spoiled by this glorious weather..........so hot I had to come inside for a while.......glad I have nothing much to do this week
> 
> I think we have all our trip clothes that we need now.........just a few bits to pick up. Going tomorrow for a mooch round the shops in case I see something........you know.........just in case.......
> 
> 
> Janet........how was the food yesterday.........did you get a cake after all?



everybody seemed content. went with sponge bob cupcakes & a replacement ice cream cake. Thought of this thread when evil knife attacked me when making potato salad.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> everybody seemed content. went with sponge bob cupcakes & a replacement ice cream cake. Thought of this thread when evil knife attacked me when making potato salad.



:debwalk: sneaking in here to remove all sharp objects from keishashadow


----------



## keishashadow

so carole mentioned listening to some classic rock.  I've seen him Elton John once with Billy Joel   What's everybody's favorite Elton tune?  I like _Funeral for a Friend_...naturally

 next ?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I'm more of a hard rockin', booty bouncin' kinda girl 

But EJ does have some nice songs, crocodile rock is probably my fav.


----------



## keishashadow

SharkyGoddess said:


> I'm more of a *hard rockin', booty bouncin' kinda girl *
> 
> But EJ does have some nice songs, crocodile rock is probably my fav.


 
 ahem, 

Is there a tag fairy in the house?


----------



## Heluvsme

Long time no see!!
We have spent the last week in Chicago and The Mall Of America.
My son got to plan this trip.... and of course he chose shopping!  He loves to videotape escalators and elevators, and let me tell you--- there's no shortage of them at the MOA!!

My souvenir from the trip?  A cold. A yucky, mucky, sore-throat-sneezing-coughing cold.  Thank you Mall Of America!

And now... the remaining two weeks before school starts.... we rest and start planning for a new year.  My daughter will be a senior (in public school) and I homeschool my son... he's 14 and I will be buying his curriculum next week. 

Hope you all are well!!!  Here in Kentucky, the weather is unbelievable for this time of year!!  72 is our high today, unheard of!!  So crisp and nice and pretty! The sun is shining and the sky is clear!

~Dawn


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Heluvsme said:


> Long time no see!!
> We have spent the last week in Chicago and The Mall Of America.
> My son got to plan this trip.... and of course he chose shopping!  He loves to videotape escalators and elevators, and let me tell you--- there's no shortage of them at the MOA!!
> 
> My souvenir from the trip?  A cold. A yucky, mucky, sore-throat-sneezing-coughing cold.  Thank you Mall Of America!
> 
> And now... the remaining two weeks before school starts.... we rest and start planning for a new year.  My daughter will be a senior (in public school) and I homeschool my son... he's 14 and I will be buying his curriculum next week.
> 
> Hope you all are well!!!  Here in Kentucky, the weather is unbelievable for this time of year!!  72 is our high today, unheard of!!  So crisp and nice and pretty! The sun is shining and the sky is clear!
> 
> ~Dawn



 Howdy Ky homeschool neighbor!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

keishashadow said:


> ahem,
> 
> Is there a tag fairy in the house?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> everybody seemed content. went with sponge bob cupcakes & a replacement ice cream cake. Thought of this thread when evil knife attacked me when making potato salad.



Love the Hitchcock image  ........ouch on the knife attack..........



keishashadow said:


> so carole mentioned listening to some classic rock.  I've seen him Elton John once with Billy Joel   What's everybody's favorite Elton tune?  I like _Funeral for a Friend_...naturally
> 
> next ?



Wow......Elton and Billy Joel........there must be a story to that 

I can`t pick one........I mainly love his 80`s stuff.......Nikita, Kiss the Bride, Sacrifice and Blue Eyes.....but my favourite I think is ......Don`t let the Sun Go down..........although I do prefer Gorgeous George Michael singing it 

Been listening to REO Speedwagon today in the car......Heard it from a friend...who..... 

Heluvsme.........LOVE the sound of The Mall of America.......shame about the cold though......hope you feel better soon 



I went out with a list today.........and got one thing! Shops are getting the winter clothes in........NO!!!! Far too early for winter coats!!

And some of the greetings card stores have cleared space on their shelves..............that can only mean one thing............

............................................just NO!

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> ahem,
> 
> Is there a tag fairy in the house?



 

Sharky needs a tag!!!!


----------



## Heluvsme

SharkyGoddess.....Kentucky neighbor, hi!  I hope you aren't near Lexington, where the high winds and tornadoes hit a couple nights ago! And if you are, I hope there was no damage.

Are you a homeschooler as well?

-Dawn


----------



## KStarfish82

keishashadow said:


> Kstar- small kids seem to pick up every bug, helps build their immunity.  everything goes into their mouths, I still cringe when I have to take GD for checkups and see all the toys in pediatrician's office.



I had thought it was a reaction to the Chicken Pox he had received two weeks before.  But as soon as the doctor looked in his mouth, she knew it!  I'm certainly not a germaphobe....but I felt so bad when he got all blistery! 



Lynne G said:


> Poor little Chris.  Yep, years ago, my younger brother got a skin rash, impetigo, when he was very young, that he got from swimming in our township pool.  That's the issue with public pools, you risk sharing stuff you'd rather not have. I hope Chris had fun anyway.
> 
> Oh, and my Christopher was happy you call your son Chris.  Ever since he learned to write his name, he complained to me that I gave him too long a name to write.  So, to this day, he's also Chris.
> 
> Have fun in the mountains.  My DD had a tournament up there last year, and most of us parents were enjoying the scenery of where the fields were.  I like going there when the weather's not bad.  I think only chance of storms in the evening.  The weather's been nice up there lately.



Thanks Lynne!  He is getting back to his regular self and should be back in the pool this week.  PA was great...weather turned out to be really nice.



schumigirl said:


> KFish.......poor little mite.....can`t be pleasant.......enjoy poconos  I have to go look that up.....only ever heard Rachel and Paolo from friends mention it  But then I thought Sheboygan was a made up place till very recently.



Schumi - The Poconos are a pretty piece of mountain range in Pennsylvania.  Air is very clean and clear, very pretty in the fall...lots of foliage....and just a nice little escape from the hustle and bustle of New York.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep KFish.............I looked it up on inter web when I saw your post, and yes it looks absolutely beautiful........they have several webcams you can see.

Glad the little one is getting better


----------



## keishashadow

webcams, drones, lots of pictures taken these days without consent.  Did you all see the video of the drone buzzing the seattle space needle?  

 messrs john & joel did a tour together back in the dark ages  Pretty cool, did their own thing then some dueling piano stuff.  Believe I saw GunsNRoses the same year.  
 aw, it's a horrible feeling to see loved ones miserable


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> hi schumi, hi lynne G
> 
> hope all the homies have a great week!



Ugh sorry I've been mia but I just got a new phone and its not compatible with the dis unless I quote someone


----------



## Cielei

Hi all!

Starfish - glad your little guy is doing better! 

Darkside time is getting close now! I should probably arrange that transportation so we're not stuck at the airport. DH let me book a cruise for Feb so I can escape the cold for at least a weekend this year!!! 

We were just at mall of America a couple of weekends ago - I do not recommend the Benihana there - waiter good, hibachi chef bad. We try to avoid MOA, but that's the only Ikea location in the twin cities. Needed to pick up the drawer shelves to redo the pantry - that made it worth it! Loving the pantry redo! 

Hope everyone is having a great week!!


----------



## Heluvsme

Oh Cielei, we actually did go to Benihana and maybe it was a fluke, but our Hibachi chef was awesome!  Our family of 4 shared a table with a nice woman and her teenaged son and we all loved it. We applauded him over and over. I wish I knew the chef's name but I don't.   We also ate at Kokomo's, none of us were overly happy with that place. Food was average at best, and service was bad.  

Yeah, the MOA was a place to visit once, not sure we'll go back, but really this trip was all for my son...he planned it and he loved all the escalators and elevators, lol!


----------



## Cielei

Glad he loved it! I think it was just our chef - he just wasn't good - we saw others that night who were entertaining. The chef gave away half of my shrimp to someone that didn't order it!   I am hopping he was new and just didn't have the hang of it yet - he couldn't keep track of the orders and had absolutely no enthusiasm - perhaps he was just overwhelmed.


----------



## macraven

_i miss so much when i am away during the day from the boards.


i do recall reading something about Christopher getting red bumps and Cielei didn't get her shrimp.

or was it that christopher took her shrimp.


or maybe it was christopher is a little shrimp.


or maybe that shrimp swim in the ocean.....


i dunno i guess i should go back and read the past 2 pages again._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol about the dark ages Janet.........I know how you feel........when I talk about going to see Wham or whoever in the 80's I can see the younger generation think how they weren't even born then  I loved the 80's  But that sounds like a great show with Elton and Billy. 

mac.........your post is the reason I'm having shrimp for lunch 



Breezy here today but still warm so it's nice..........and it's Wednesday........all day yesterday felt like a Friday 

Have a great day


----------



## Lynne G

OK Keisha, It's Wednesday!  Hump day!

Beautiful sunny day on tap, only in the 80's again.  We feel like we went from summer to fall already, last night it went down to 50.  I was going to turn the heat on - in July!

Hope are doing well. 

 goofyfigment.  New phones are always fun.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Lol about the dark ages Janet.........I know how you feel........when I talk about going to see Wham or whoever in the 80's I can see the younger generation think how they weren't even born then  I loved the 80's  But that sounds like a great show with Elton and Billy.  mac.........your post is the reason I'm having shrimp for lunch   Breezy here today but still warm so it's nice..........and it's Wednesday........all day yesterday felt like a Friday   Have a great day



The 80's were great weren't they. I think that was a great decade. 

Btw:  Happy Wednesday


----------



## Cielei

Bluer - how did you get that picture of me this morning?!

mac - 

Schumi - I was talking genealogy with my aunt on Monday and apparently, we have quite a bit of scottish ancestry. I'll have to get a copy of everything to get the surnames correct. I am back to the 1600s and 1700s in Scotland, Ireland, England and France with most of my lines now - it gets harder to match up documentation once you go back to Europe - ancestry charges you more. 

looks to be a really pretty day here so far! Here's hoping 

Forgot to add that my favorite EJ song is Tiny Dancer.  My first concert was Rod Stewart - love him!

Most important message of the day - 3 weeks till Uni!!!


----------



## Bluer101

Cielei said:


> Bluer - how did you get that picture of me this morning?!  mac -   Schumi - I was talking genealogy with my aunt on Monday and apparently, we have quite a bit of scottish ancestry. I'll have to get a copy of everything to get the surnames correct. I am back to the 1600s and 1700s in Scotland, Ireland, England and France with most of my lines now - it gets harder to match up documentation once you go back to Europe - ancestry charges you more.   looks to be a really pretty day here so far! Here's hoping   Forgot to add that my favorite EJ song is Tiny Dancer.  My first concert was Rod Stewart - love him!  Most important message of the day - 3 weeks till Uni!!!



Never give my secrets. Lol


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Heluvsme said:


> SharkyGoddess.....Kentucky neighbor, hi!  I hope you aren't near Lexington, where the high winds and tornadoes hit a couple nights ago! And if you are, I hope there was no damage.
> 
> Are you a homeschooler as well?
> 
> -Dawn



I had no idea we had such bad weather near by  We're west of Lexington.

I'm homeschooling my youngest after finally surviving through the public system twice with my DD graduating this past May. I love it. He's grown academically and emotionally so much.


----------



## zebsterama

Had 8 great nights at HRH Club ....... now stuck at MCO for a 4 hour flight delay ........ We Love You Air Canada!!!   NOT!!! 

Good free WiFi though.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Very happy to hear you've enjoyed your stay at HRH  Wishing you and your family a safe travel home!


----------



## zebsterama

SharkyGoddess said:


> Very happy to hear you've enjoyed your stay at HRH  Wishing you and your family a safe travel home!



Thanks you.  Have tons of pics including food. Thinking of putting together a trip report with dining. Should try and give back for the trips to DW and now Universal that my family have benefited from via advice/help via the DisBoards.  Need to find time.   

Air Canada had a maintenance issue - 
better safe than not safe.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> The 80's were great weren't they. I think that was a great decade



 



Cielei said:


> Schumi - I was talking genealogy with my aunt on Monday and apparently, we have quite a bit of scottish ancestry. I'll have to get a copy of everything to get the surnames correct. I am back to the 1600s and 1700s in Scotland, Ireland, England and France with most of my lines now - it gets harder to match up documentation once you go back to Europe - ancestry charges you more.



I think us Scots are everywhere..........lol.........I have a lot of German ancestry in both sides of my family........which did not go down well when I met one of my DH's elderly uncles who hated the Germans.......but then he wasn't a nice man who didn't really like anybody so we didn't care  But it is fascinating when you start to look in to it........ 



Had a mini BBQ tonight.......just us......some ribs and burgers which were lovely........it's nice not "cooking" properly but it's just so hot.......don't want the oven on at all.

I bought some purple potatoes today.......planned to cook them in tinfoil with butter on the barbie...........DS looked at them very warily like they were from another planet 

Hey......if it's purple.....I'm buying it......I'm a sucker for purple 

I think I must be the only person who is not planning to eat at the Leaky Cauldron........most of the menu just doesn't appeal to me........not what I would order over here in a pub menu so wouldn't order it over there.

The ice cream place is another story.......cannot wait to try that out!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Anyone watching Sharknado?


----------



## macraven

zebsterama said:


> Had 8 great nights at HRH Club ....... now stuck at MCO for a 4 hour flight delay ........ We Love You Air Canada!!!   NOT!!!
> 
> Good free WiFi though.



_glad you had a good vacation at the darkside.
sorry about the air delay, you could have stayed longer at the parks, maybe....
_


schumigirl said:


> I think us Scots are everywhere..........lol.........I have a lot of German ancestry in both sides of my family........which did not go down well when I met one of my DH's elderly uncles who hated the Germans.......but then he wasn't a nice man who didn't really like anybody so we didn't care  But it is fascinating when you start to look in to it........
> 
> 
> 
> Had a mini BBQ tonight.......just us......some ribs and burgers which were lovely........it's nice not "cooking" properly but it's just so hot.......don't want the oven on at all.
> 
> I bought some purple potatoes today.......planned to cook them in tinfoil with butter on the barbie...........DS looked at them very warily like they were from another planet
> 
> Hey......if it's purple.....I'm buying it......I'm a sucker for purple
> 
> I think I must be the only person who is not planning to eat at the Leaky Cauldron........most of the menu just doesn't appeal to me........not what I would order over here in a pub menu so wouldn't order it over there.
> 
> The ice cream place is another story.......cannot wait to try that out!!!



_i'm with you on the leaky cauldron menu.
i looked at it and didn't find anything that i would order.
well, bangers and mash maybe but i always get that at Finnegans.

did see maybe two ice cream flavors that i should try._



KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone watching Sharknado?


_i forgot that was on!!

you should have posted that earlier or i should have gone on line earlier....

_


----------



## Bluer101

KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone watching Sharknado?



I gave it a try tonight the first one. Sorry had to change the channel 5 minutes after.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> OK Keisha, *It's Wednesday! Hump day!
> *
> Beautiful sunny day on tap, only in the 80's again. We feel like we went from summer to fall already, last night it went down to 50. I was going to turn the heat on - in July!
> 
> Hope are doing well.
> 
> goofyfigment. New phones are always fun.


 
 missed it darn it, will have to settle for throwback Thursday

 we've had same temps @ night but struggling to hit 70 degrees here, brrr.



zebsterama said:


> Thanks you. Have tons of pics including food. Thinking of putting together a trip report with dining. Should try and give back for the trips to DW and now Universal that my family have benefited from via advice/help via the DisBoards. Need to find time.
> 
> *Air Canada had a maintenance issue* -
> better safe than not safe.


 
 maintenance issue, 4 hour delay = free flight voucher on most airlines in the US, not sure how the Ca airlines roll.  might want to call & inquire if they didn't already award u compensation.

 HRH is such a nice property, wish they participated in youfirst.



KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone watching Sharknado?


 
 Si!  lol  fun watching all the cameos. fell asleep need to catch the end.  No spoilers but the beginning was such a hoot! 

 mac no issues syfy will have that film in rotation at least until the next sequel

 busy day for me yesterday.  wound up in urgi care for my thumb.  Turns out it's a _felon_.  Cool, i'm bad to the bone.  never heard that term before, struck me funny until the dr gave me 2 shots & attacked it.  bandaged me up and sent me home with a few Rxs.  All is not lost, I have declared a moratorium on cooking.


----------



## macraven

_does that include housework, laundry and anything else?

btw ouch for that thumb.
_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _does that include housework, laundry and anything else?
> 
> btw ouch for that thumb.
> _



don't need left thumb for computer hehe


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha - poor left thumb!  you must have really hurt it to be called a felon!
I hope you are feeling better.

Yep, crazy weather.  It feels like September.  We're still higher in temps than where you are, as we have the 2 rivers to keep us humid.  I'll take it though, my AC has not made my electric bill increase that much lately.  Dog is happier too.  She's a temperate temperature dog.  

Throwback Thursday it is  - say goodbye to the last day of July.   

Hope all are doing well.  Thanks for all the reports of current visits.  We are so ready to vacation.  

Darn soccer is year round now that DD is older, and the summer has just as many outings as the fall.  Another tournament this week-end and training all next week.  My car has been putting on the miles this year.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

KStarfish82 said:


> Anyone watching Sharknado?



My whole family did  One of my oldest's stocking stuffers was a t-shirt that read "I survived Sharknado" with a big shark tornado on it.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

zebsterama said:


> Thanks you.  Have tons of pics including food. Thinking of putting together a trip report with dining. Should try and give back for the trips to DW and now Universal that my family have benefited from via advice/help via the DisBoards.  Need to find time.
> 
> Air Canada had a maintenance issue -
> better safe than not safe.



My hubs and I say every time that we're going to do this most awesome trip report and we even take pics and make notes with all good intentions... it never happens   This year I am already researching a trip journal in hopes of finding some way to keep me organized that I can easily just share on here.

I'll be looking for yours!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> busy day for me yesterday.  wound up in urgi care for my thumb.  Turns out it's a _felon_.  Cool, i'm bad to the bone.  never heard that term before, struck me funny until the dr gave me 2 shots & attacked it.  bandaged me up and sent me home with a few Rxs.  All is not lost, I have declared a moratorium on cooking.



Ouch!!! Hope it doesn't hurt too much........Never heard of that term either  Take out or delegation sounds good 



SharkyGoddess said:


> My hubs and I say every time that we're going to do this most awesome trip report and we even take pics and make notes with all good intentions... it never happens   This year I am already researching a trip journal in hopes of finding some way to keep me organized that I can easily just share on here.



You should do a trip report........I LOVED doing all 3 of mine.......but they are very time consuming to do........but you have a lasting record of your trip. I know if I don't write things down......I forget. I buy a purple journal every year and  I try to sit every night and write the highlights of the day...........I did it "most" nights 

Don't think I'm doing one this year though.......just too time consuming with all the pictures.



Still beautifully hot here............enjoying every minute. Went out for the day with DH and DS came too........well he drove us actually............was a nice day though.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Throwback Thursday it is  - say goodbye to the last day of July.
> .



I can't believe tomorrow will be August!!!

The summer is disappearing so quickly.........but means trip time comes around sooner for all of us 


Anyone been reading the threads on trip planning about the Soarin SB debacle? Wow!


----------



## schumigirl

I'm actually watching Sharknado 2 on syfy.........I never usually watch things like this but...........

It's hilarious!!! And the cameos are excellent.

DH is loving the fact I'm watching it!

Thanks Sharky for mentioning the first one


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I can't believe tomorrow will be August!!!
> 
> The summer is disappearing so quickly.........but means trip time comes around sooner for all of us
> 
> 
> *Anyone been reading the threads on trip planning about the Soarin SB debacle? Wow*!



 I'm afraid to look.  several boards I won't venture onto here.

 I really like finnegans for ambiance and pre HHN but not a big fan of the type of food.  usually get chicken wings or hope the reuben isn't too soggy that day.  So many choices in the parks, you'll never go hungry.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> I'm actually watching Sharknado 2 on syfy.........I never usually watch things like this but...........
> 
> It's hilarious!!! And the cameos are excellent.
> 
> DH is loving the fact I'm watching it!
> 
> Thanks Sharky for mentioning the first one



Luvs me some cheesy shark movies!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> I can't believe tomorrow will be August!!!
> 
> The summer is disappearing so quickly.........but means trip time comes around sooner for all of us
> 
> 
> Anyone been reading the threads on trip planning about the Soarin SB debacle? Wow!



 What am I missing?


----------



## KStarfish82

My review on Sharknado2.....so awful it was hilarious!  And the cameos were priceless!

But for those who haven't seen it or want to enhance your viewing pleasure, my advice is to open up Twitter and see what people comment on as they watch the movie....pure genius!


----------



## Lynne G

It's FRIDAY!  And the first of August!  Let the August birthdays begin --\


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TINK1957!


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

To my mate and all round lovely lady.........Vicki.........21 again 

       

Have a great day my friend


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> What am I missing?




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310325

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310727


Pour yourself a coffee or a wine and read away!

The Disney defenders are priceless.........I honestly wonder if Disney kept some of their children..............they would still find a way to tell you it was really a good thing


----------



## keishashadow

Tink - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






schumigirl said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310325
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310727
> 
> 
> Pour yourself a coffee or a wine and read away!
> 
> The Disney defenders are priceless.........I honestly wonder *if Disney kept some of their children..............they would still find a way to tell you it was really a good thing*



IDK...have you seen some of the little monsters in the parks?jk a shame many parents practically have to sell a kidney to be able to afford to take their kids on a once in a lifetime trip.

reminds me of the small world parody "it's a tiny, tiny world" in Family Guy (Season 4, Episode 16, "The Courtship of Stewie's Father")


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> IDK...have you seen some of the little monsters in the parks?jk a shame many parents practically have to sell a kidney to be able to afford to take their kids on a once in a lifetime trip.
> 
> reminds me of the small world parody "it's a tiny, tiny world" in Family Guy (Season 4, Episode 16, "The Courtship of Stewie's Father")



Lol........

I know it's a crying shame lots of people are having such a miserable time with all the ballyhoo Disney is pushing on them. And yep.......charge you a fortune for the privilege. My nephew and his girlfriend ending up spending hardly any time in Disney recently despite buying a UK 21 day ticket, they were in Florida for a month altogether. They planned a lot of Disney but ended up vowing not to return. They adored Universal and how easy it was.......told them so 

Never watched Family Guy..........could never get into it or that other one that is similar.........can't remember the name, but something about killing a chef or maybe not 



We finally have rain...........just did a couple of hours of gardening.......well I supervised a bit.........then the sky changed suddenly like the 3 o clock storm in Orlando............no BBQ tonight then......it's still so hot though


----------



## macraven

arty:




*it is Tink1957 big day !!*



have a fantastic birthday Vicki


----------



## Cielei

schumigirl said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310325
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310727
> 
> 
> Pour yourself a coffee or a wine and read away!
> 
> The Disney defenders are priceless.........I honestly wonder if Disney kept some of their children..............they would still find a way to tell you it was really a good thing



  work for a couple of days and you miss all the good stuff!!

 Happy Birthday Tink!


----------



## Heluvsme

YES YES!!

Schumi you said it perfectly!

The arrogance (on the part of Disney execs) and the gullibility (of some of the guests) is beyond words almost!  To think they can charge $100 a guest, and then expect them to just be grateful to be able to walk around! They have all of 2 "headliner" type rides-- Soarin and Test Track-- deny guests one of them, and the Disney defenders will berate you for not being grateful for the opportunity to just walk in Epcot.  

Don't get me wrong, I do like Disney. Well, I liked how Disney used to be I should say.  But their vision for the future of their parks is not my cup of tea anymore. And to read through the other thread on the other board is laughable almost. There are those that are defending to the death and accuse any nay-Sayers of being ungrateful.  Huh?

And I'm climbing off my box now.
I do hope everyone has a great weekend!!

Dawn


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Thanks everyone for all the birthday wishes 

My phone is acting up so I'll post later...just wanted to get that in


----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning everyone 

Catch you all later.


----------



## schumigirl

We have a torrential downpour here now.........we have a weather warning till midnight about the amount of rainfall.........we really need a good storm to clear the air though.........so no BBQ tonight.

Hope everyone's having a great Saturday


----------



## macraven

_schumi, wish we had some of your rain.
had to water the yard the past 3 days as it is browning out.
haven't had a good rain in almost 3 weeks.

each day this week there is a chance of rain but who knows if it will fall over our way.
i do believe there is an invisible umbrella over our neighbor hood.


hope this week is good for all ....._


----------



## macraven

_i'm thinking agavegirl is hoping for no rain.

wonder if she ever got her place dried out.......
haven't seen her since her place got flooded.

hope she got her floor and pipes redone.

_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Hey Gang ... long time no see  ... haven't been on the board much as we haven't had any trips planned ... and well, with Facebook, I don't get back on here much ... am I still welcome??


----------



## macraven

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey Gang ... long time no see  ... haven't been on the board much as we haven't had any trips planned ... and well, with Facebook, I don't get back on here much ... am I still welcome??
> 
> B



_once a homie always a homie


welcome back home;

i took a sleeping poill 30 mites ago ajnd ca't se the board very we[[.
i'll catch you later when i am nod so durgged out 


it is a prescrion bonny  nothing from the streets;

the meds have me seeinfg everythingcrossem eyed right now_


----------



## keishashadow

marvelous Monday...isn't it?


----------



## macraven

_nothing that a pot of coffee wouldn't fix.......

ended up with 2 cats on me at 5:30 this morning 
thought i could catch up on sleep and snooze to noon...........

feed the cats, got the newspaper in and started the coffee.


now i have no reason not to clean up the house today........_


----------



## schumigirl

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Hey Gang ... long time no see  ... haven't been on the board much as we haven't had any trips planned ... and well, with Facebook, I don't get back on here much ... am I still welcome??



Nice to see ya back again...........I missed your snow/dog pics this year 



keishashadow said:


> marvelous Monday...isn't it?



Are Mondays ever marvellous..........well 5 weeks today will be for us 



macraven said:


> _nothing that a pot of coffee wouldn't fix.......
> 
> now i have no reason not to clean up the house today........_



I had coffee today.......well, Starbucks caramel Crapuccino ......love them.........and never mind the housework.......it'll still be there tomorrow.......

Thinking of cats........spoke to the lady who lost the little black cat.......he hasn't come back yet so I think he's lost.


I got 6 photographs from my New York trip printed off today a mix of myself, mum and NY family. After I picked them up went looking for frames.........everyone has sales! I hate sales.......I actively avoid going near anywhere that has sales on!!! Stores see it as a away to get rid of all the junk they can't sell rest of the year. 
So I didn't get any frames. Will wait. Went to Starbucks instead. 

Having hickory bourbon pork steaks and jerk chicken drumsticks on BBQ tonight...........all I have to do is make up salads and potato salad  I love not cooking in this weather


----------



## Cielei

Happy Monday!

I work (very part time) at Williams Sonoma and I do all of the social media for our store - Facebook, instagram, twitter ...   I usually pick a theme to the week, and this week is Risotto. After working up a weeks worth of posts about risotto, I felt the overwhelming need to make risotto for dinner. The best laid plans ....  I got lazy and we just had hamburgers off the grill instead. Tomorrow, I'll be good and make the salmon grilled on cedar planks, grilled asparagus and caprese risotto.

Maybe, just maybe I'll actually get all my housework done tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

_risotto is the one food that i just don't like.

i have tried it a few times and it's just not my thing.


mushrooms and salmon are also on my list.
mushrooms breaks me out and salmon is probably because i don't know how to cook it very well.
i can eat salmon cakes fried up but the way most places make it isn't like that....

wait, add couscous to that list of foods i avoid.


nothing sounded good for us tonight for dinner.
i went to Hardees and bought burgers.
no one complained..............lol


what's on your agenda for next weeks theme?
_


----------



## macraven

_we finally got rain late today !!

after spending the past few weeks of watering the lawn, we got our rain.



it's august 4th and summer is on the way out.
we never did hit many hot days but some years are like that for our area.

i always look forward to being i orlando the end of september thru mid october.
i get Mr. Sun and lots of heat.
even when the rain hits there while i'm on vacation, it doesn't upset me.

it's hot, it rains, you get wet, then Mr Sun comes back out and you dry out in a few hours.
(all but the shoes dry out)

there have been some years i have been in orlando during the hurricanes.
that is not fun at all as it doesn't stop raining........
but it still beats staying at home._


----------



## Lynne G

Terrific Tuesday all!

We've had more rain than normal, and the last couple of days have been 10 degrees below our average.  Mac, I think we're in our fall pattern, with lows in the low 60's at night.  Good sleeping weather when we can open our windows at night.  I have to be careful though, as my DS has allergies and we generally shut the house completely during the summer.  Pollen and humidity are not good for him.

So Mac, Mr. Sun is out today because he's ready to let the thunderstorms return tomorrow.    

I'm not a fish fan, or like mushrooms, so it was pasta and chicken last night, with homemade red sauce.  Hmmm,maybe burgers tonight.

14 days and counting.......


----------



## keishashadow

risotto = mythos!

 it's been gloomy & rainy here most of summer, which has flown by for me


----------



## schumigirl

mac with you in hating risotto and you know I hate mushrooms too............but I love salmon.........smoked or normal........and cous cous we eat a lot of in our house 

DH and I are having lasagne tonight.......I have 6 home made ones left to use up..........trying to empty freezers now before we leave, doubt we will manage it though. DS is having teriyaki chicken with noodles.

Got last of our dollars today........I think 

Quiet day ahead in garden I think


----------



## Cielei

macraven said:


> _risotto is the one food that i just don't like.
> 
> i have tried it a few times and it's just not my thing.
> 
> 
> mushrooms and salmon are also on my list.
> mushrooms breaks me out and salmon is probably because i don't know how to cook it very well.
> i can eat salmon cakes fried up but the way most places make it isn't like that....
> 
> wait, add couscous to that list of foods i avoid.
> 
> 
> nothing sounded good for us tonight for dinner.
> i went to Hardees and bought burgers.
> no one complained..............lol
> 
> 
> what's on your agenda for next weeks theme?
> _



Next week is all about olive oil. Then it's apples for back to school, and the following week is artichokes. Thirsty Thursday with artichokes is going to be interesting - Bellini's are the cocktail choice this week since they are italian and risotto is italian.  I have to get them all done and scheduled before we leave for the Darkside. 2 weeks!!!!

I went gluten free about 6 months ago which makes my menu very different (all my boys still eat gluten) from what it used to be. My tummy approves - it made a huge difference for me. I don't technically have celiac, but I have had intestinal/digestion problems most of my life. 

Let's not bring those nasty words like fall and winter into this discussion. I prefer to remain in denial. We just got Mr sun and something resembling warmth!!

Keisha - I made reservations for Mythos! We haven't tried it before, and I'm excited to give it a go.

Rib eye and chili lime potatoes are up for sometime later this week. I semi plan what I'm going to cook for the week, and I never actually cook what I plan.


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Next week is all about olive oil. Then it's apples for back to school, and the following week is artichokes. Thirsty Thursday with artichokes is going to be interesting - Bellini's are the cocktail choice this week since they are italian and risotto is italian.  I have to get them all done and scheduled before we leave for the Darkside. 2 weeks!!!!
> 
> I went gluten free about 6 months ago which makes my menu very different (all my boys still eat gluten) from what it used to be. My tummy approves - it made a huge difference for me. I don't technically have celiac, but I have had intestinal/digestion problems most of my life.
> 
> Let's not bring those nasty words like fall and winter into this discussion. I prefer to remain in denial. We just got Mr sun and something resembling warmth!!
> 
> Keisha - I made reservations for Mythos! We haven't tried it before, and I'm excited to give it a go.
> 
> Rib eye and chili lime potatoes are up for sometime later this week. I semi plan what I'm going to cook for the week, and I never actually cook what I plan.



_i like the stuff you are working on for the next few weeks.
olive oil is a fave of mine.

i have thought of trying to go glutten free, might make my digestive systems work better.
how long did it take you to completely do it?
is it possible to eliminate items one by one or do you need to do it completely gluten free from the start?

Mr Sun will be waiting for you when you hit orlando.
that's a promise!_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Cielei, we will both be enjoying the Florida sun 2 weeks from today!  So ready for vacation, but so much to do.  That's the fun of getting ready.


----------



## Cielei

macraven said:


> _i like the stuff you are working on for the next few weeks.
> olive oil is a fave of mine.
> 
> i have thought of trying to go glutten free, might make my digestive systems work better.
> how long did it take you to completely do it?
> is it possible to eliminate items one by one or do you need to do it completely gluten free from the start?
> 
> Mr Sun will be waiting for you when you hit orlando.
> that's a promise!_



Yay Mr Sun!! 

I just cut it all out, and within a week, I found I really didn't want it anymore. It took about 3 weeks to really feel the full effects on my system. It really did help me to feel a lot better.

Lynne - This getting ready and planning thing means I now feel like my entire wardrobe is undesirable and I want to go buy new everything!!


----------



## lazer

macraven said:


> i like the stuff you are working on for the next few weeks. olive oil is a fave of mine.  i have thought of trying to go glutten free, might make my digestive systems work better. how long did it take you to completely do it? is it possible to eliminate items one by one or do you need to do it completely gluten free from the start?  Mr Sun will be waiting for you when you hit orlando. that's a promise!



You could cut them out by doing a modified whole30 challenge. I'm only on day 5, but my energy level is so different and I sleep much better now too. It's cutting out a lot! Mostly, just kind of detoxing from things that could be impacting your digestion, energy and all around health. More of a change to eating better and reading labels. 

I was gluten free for awhile back, and elimination diet to rule out some things. It was awful, only because I tried to seek out my favorites in the gluten free form...none of which were that great.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yep Cielei, we will both be enjoying the Florida sun 2 weeks from today! So ready for vacation, but so much to do. That's the fun of getting ready.



both of you are getting close!  

 I'm starting to think life might cooperate to the point DH & I can escape to Vegas for my BD in 36 hours...not that I'm counting down the hours or anything.


----------



## pcstang

Having a great time at the dark side right now! Kids are loving the slide at portofino! Think we may add an extra day and stay until Friday. Back Friday to get ready for my daughters 5th bday party on Saturday.


----------



## goNDmay9

lazer said:


> You could cut them out by doing a modified whole30 challenge. I'm only on day 5, but my energy level is so different and I sleep much better now too. It's cutting out a lot! Mostly, just kind of detoxing from things that could be impacting your digestion, energy and all around health. More of a change to eating better and reading labels.
> 
> I was gluten free for awhile back, and elimination diet to rule out some things. It was awful, only because I tried to seek out my favorites in the gluten free form...none of which were that great.



 I second that!  It seems really tough at first - but it definitely becomes a way of life.  Day to day we stay clear of wheat and dairy and foods with a high glycemic index.  Basically - meat, veggies fruit and nuts.  DH and  I own a gym and we have seen it change lives.


----------



## Mikkimús

*sprinting from the hhn thread* 
Hi guys
Mac threatened to tell on me so I had to run 
Well I have news....
I got engaged last saturday (I feel really grown up right now).
My boyfriend proposed when we were hiking together 
And wedding is not planned right now, its normal in Iceland to be engaged for more than 1 year, but it will be planned probably after he is done with school and we have a little bit more money than right now


----------



## macraven

lazer said:


> You could cut them out by doing a modified whole30 challenge. I'm only on day 5, but my energy level is so different and I sleep much better now too. It's cutting out a lot! Mostly, just kind of detoxing from things that could be impacting your digestion, energy and all around health. More of a change to eating better and reading labels.
> 
> I was gluten free for awhile back, and elimination diet to rule out some things. It was awful, only because I tried to seek out my favorites in the gluten free form...none of which were that great.



_i like what you are telling me.
i need to google that whole 30 challenge and check it out.
i would love to be able to go to bed at a normal time and fall asleep.
i've been thinking about how to go gluten free for sometime.
thank you for sharing!
_


pcstang said:


> Having a great time at the dark side right now! Kids are loving the slide at portofino! Think we may add an extra day and stay until Friday. Back Friday to get ready for my daughters 5th bday party on Saturday.



_make it a real vacation and stay another day...
do you have your party set up all planned for when you return home?
enjoy the rest of your vacation at the darkside._


----------



## macraven

_Homies....

Mikkimús posted on another thread that she became engaged last week!!

WOOT.........that is so exciting.

i posted to her that she needs to come here and share the news before i did.
since i don't see her posts here, i'm spilling the beans now....

just think, we can have a sans party for her.
we'll have it here as i don't think we can all get in the car and drive to Iceland for it.

_


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;52017551 said:
			
		

> *sprinting from the hhn thread*
> Hi guys
> Mac threatened to tell on me so I had to run
> Well I have news....
> I got engaged last saturday (I feel really grown up right now).
> My boyfriend proposed when we were hiking together
> And wedding is not planned right now, its normal in Iceland to be engaged for more than 1 year, but it will be planned probably after he is done with school and we have a little bit more money than right now



_we posted at the same time so that means i didn't spill the beans after all.

congratulations !!

celebrate the engagement at HHN big time.._


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> I second that!  It seems really tough at first - but it definitely becomes a way of life.  Day to day we stay clear of wheat and dairy and foods with a high glycemic index.  Basically - meat, veggies fruit and nuts.  DH and  I own a gym and we have seen it change lives.



_thank you for encouring going gluten free.
glad you listed what is allowed.
i could go with that.

you own a gym??
i bet you are thin and fit.


i yearn for the day that i am.....


this might sound stupid but i keep thinking you were the one that was due to have a baby last year, maybe it was august/september?
i haven't gone back thru the past thread and it's driving me nuts trying to figure out which of the homies was prego last summer._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> both of you are getting close!
> 
> I'm starting to think life might cooperate to the point DH & I can escape to Vegas for my BD in 36 hours...not that I'm counting down the hours or anything.



Vegas baby........ .............I like that you don't count the days either 



pcstang said:


> Having a great time at the dark side right now! Kids are loving the slide at portofino! Think we may add an extra day and stay until Friday. Back Friday to get ready for my daughters 5th bday party on Saturday.


 Definetely add a day........can never have too many days at The Darkside 



			
				Mikkimús;52017551 said:
			
		

> *sprinting from the hhn thread*
> Hi guys
> Mac threatened to tell on me so I had to run
> Well I have news....
> I got engaged last saturday (I feel really grown up right now).
> My boyfriend proposed when we were hiking together
> And wedding is not planned right now, its normal in Iceland to be engaged for more than 1 year, but it will be planned probably after he is done with school and we have a little bit more money than right now





CONGRATULATIONS

To our Miss Mikki and her future Mr.............lovely news to hear from you........


No mowing the lawn today.......had rain overnight, so it's a bit cooler today for a change.

Not sure what to be up to today..................have no plans.

And it's Wednesday............


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Good morning everyone. Just stopping by to say HI.


----------



## keishashadow

Mikkimús;52017551 said:
			
		

> *sprinting from the hhn thread*
> Hi guys
> Mac threatened to tell on me so I had to run
> Well I have news....
> I got engaged last saturday (I feel really grown up right now).
> My boyfriend proposed when we were hiking together
> And wedding is not planned right now, its normal in Iceland to be engaged for more than 1 year, but it will be planned probably after he is done with school and we have a little bit more money than right now




congrats!

 carole - another 1/2 hour & i'll be checking in to grab our seats

 highlight of my hump day will be taking GD to a birthday party this afternoon @ chuckee cheese.  My DSs are grown, thought I had done my time there.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> congrats!  carole - another 1/2 hour & i'll be checking in to grab our seats  highlight of my hump day will be taking GD to a birthday party this afternoon @ chuckee cheese.  My DSs are grown, thought I had done my time there.




Woot, gotta love Mr Cheese!


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

_camel day is here!


keisha, have fun at the bd party.
you gonna play all the games too?_


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


>


 
size does matter




macraven said:


> _camel day is here!
> 
> 
> keisha, have fun at the bd party.
> you gonna play all the games too?_



 I cannot resist the siren song of a skeeball machine

 I only lost her once in hamster crawl thru thing


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I only lost her once in hamster crawl thru thing


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........glad party went well.........I remember those birthday parties well.........clambering through soft play areas trying to find your child while others are clambering over you.......not a good memory. I never used to like to think about what was spilled 



Another beautiful day today.........some shopping this morning........then afternoon in garden I think........gonna be a hot one 

Can't decide whether to buy our Rush of Fear tickets now or wait and get them when we arrive. I think last year we got them ahead of time.......can't remember. 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## keishashadow

Where better to Kill time at airport than here?

Most places here have taken out ball pits for 2 reasons:  pink eye & the outdoor ones in amusement parks attract snakes.  Can u imagine ur kid romping around with a nest of snakes eeee

Carole I bought our hhn tix and renewed dh pap but forgot to buy mine.  Glad u mentioned it


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Janet........glad party went well.........I remember those birthday parties well.........clambering through soft play areas trying to find your child while others are clambering over you.......not a good memory. I never used to like to think about what was spilled   Another beautiful day today.........some shopping this morning........then afternoon in garden I think........gonna be a hot one   Can't decide whether to buy our Rush of Fear tickets now or wait and get them when we arrive. I think last year we got them ahead of time.......can't remember.  Hope everyone's good



Yep, we still have to buy our tickets too. 



keishashadow said:


> Where better to Kill time at airport than here?  Most places here have taken out ball pits for 2 reasons:  pink eye & the outdoor ones in amusement parks attract snakes.  Can u imagine ur kid romping around with a nest of snakes eeee  Carole I bought our hhn tix and renewed dh pap but forgot to buy mine.  Glad u mentioned it



I have had pink eye once, never again. I did not know what it was and by then I infected both eyes, lol. 

I want to play in the snake/ball pit!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Where better to Kill time at airport than here?
> 
> Most places here have taken out ball pits for 2 reasons:  pink eye & the outdoor ones in amusement parks attract snakes.  Can u imagine ur kid romping around with a nest of snakes eeee
> 
> Carole I bought our hhn tix and renewed dh pap but forgot to buy mine.  Glad u mentioned it



Have a great trip.........hope you're lucky 

Snakes.......I hate snakes 



Bluer101 said:


> Yep, we still have to buy our tickets too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had pink eye once, never again. I did not know what it was and by then I infected both eyes, lol.
> 
> I want to play in the snake/ball pit!!!



I had to look up pink eye.......never heard that expression........we say conjunctivitis.......pink eye sounds quite pretty........but, I know it's not 

No thanks for the snake/ball pit..........ugh!! Nightmare.........might make a good HHN house though


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Thanks again to everyone for all the birthday wishes.  I haven't had much time to post as I've been working for 7 days straight.  I had a great birthday...Trey grilled steaks and corn and I just sat back and enjoyed my day.

....that was the best part of the week.... unfortunately it took a turn for the worst yesterday when my car got side swiped on the way home from work...my poor little Buzz Toyota is totaled and I myself am quite shaken up but otherwise OK...thank goodness he hit the rear drivers side...now I have to figure out how I can afford a new vehicle as I probably will not get much for my old car

On a brighter note...congrats to miss Mikimus on your engagement.

 Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for all the birthday wishes.  I haven't had much time to post as I've been working for 7 days straight.  I had a great birthday...Trey grilled steaks and corn and I just sat back and enjoyed my day.
> 
> ....that was the best part of the week.... unfortunately it took a turn for the worst yesterday when my car got side swiped on the way home from work...my poor little Buzz Toyota is totaled and I myself am quite shaken up but otherwise OK...thank goodness he hit the rear drivers side...now I have to figure out how I can afford a new vehicle as I probably will not get much for my old car
> 
> On a brighter note...congrats to miss Mikimus on your engagement.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend



Oh Vicki, that's awful!! Glad you are ok though, but I imagine you will be quite shaken up   Hope you get something you really like too for a new car.

Glad you had nice birthday too


----------



## Lynne G

Mikimus, best wishes and congratulations on your engagement.

Tink, sorry to hear of your accident.  Glad to hear you were not hurt and had a nice birthday.  Always good when someone else cooks for you.  

Keisha, safe travels.  I am so glad my kids outgrew the tunnel and ball pit fun.  We still have one not far from us.  My knees thank me for not climbing in those ball pits and tunnels anymore.  

Schumi, happy you are enjoying your day.

Bright beautiful sunny day.  Only 82.  We are having a very cool summer.  At least 10 degrees off the average August temperatures.

12 days and counting.   The Dark Side is calling.  Time to get those last minute shopping and cleaning done.


----------



## Sparkly

Who's bright idea was it to put stairs at Forbidden Journey's exit? I nearly fell down them last time because I was so dizzy getting off.


----------



## Bluer101

Sparkly said:


> Who's bright idea was it to put stairs at Forbidden Journey's exit? I nearly fell down them last time because I was so dizzy getting off.



I know kind of crazy.


----------



## Cielei

Happy Thirsty Thursday! 

Bluer - we need a good Thursday picture!

Mikki - Congratulations on your engagement!!! 

Tink - sorry to hear about your accident.  I'm glad you're ok, and here's hoping for a great deal on new cars to come around for you. pixie dust:

Keisha - Have fun in Vegas! I think you should get a coupon for free spa treatments once you've survived a few ours at Mr Cheese's establishment. 

Lynne - Things stay clean at your place for more than a few hours? Oh, how I wish ... 

Shumi - I'm with you on snakes  I can't even get near the glass cage things at the zoo - what if I'm a wizard and the glass disappears? What if?!?!? 

mac - giving up gluten wasn't as hard as I imagined it would be - I did the whole low carb thing years ago, and that was much, much more difficult
You can do it!!


----------



## macraven

_i've googled the gluten free stuff.

it might work but not today.



keisha, you're probably out of the airport by now and sitting at the slot machine.
win a lot and come back rich.


weather fine here today, not hot and not cold.


tink!!!
are you okay today?  any soreness?

did the other driver have car insurance and did a cop come out to help?

sending you mummy dust that it will all work out and won't cost you a lot.


_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, happy you are enjoying your day.
> 
> Bright beautiful sunny day.  Only 82.  We are having a very cool summer.  At least 10 degrees off the average August temperatures.
> 
> 12 days and counting.   The Dark Side is calling.  Time to get those last minute shopping and cleaning done.


 
Having a great day thanks Lynne ...........82 still sounds nice.......we at low 70s but there's a sea breeze a blowin.........makin it feel cooler! 

12 days.........wow......so close 


Bluer101 said:


> I know kind of crazy.



Is it this weekend or next your back at Universal........I forget 



Cielei said:


> Shumi - I'm with you on snakes  I can't even get near the glass cage things at the zoo - what if I'm a wizard and the glass disappears? What if?!?!?



Lol.........you never know..........

I was never one for going to zoos......ever.......but I got dragged on a school trip once..........we got to the reptile house and I just about passed out with fear........teacher a told me to get in or I would get the strap..........there wasn't a lot of sympathy around in the late 70's  Never quite got over it........I am a drama queen though 



macraven said:


> _i've googled the gluten free stuff.
> 
> it might work but not today.
> 
> _



Never a good day to give up the good stuff.........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I saw the words gluten free and had to chime in 

I went grain free and feel better than I've felt in YEARS. My weight is finally coming off (I've never been this big in my life), my migraines are finally manageable and I have more energy. Honestly... you don't miss it after it becomes a habit either.

Hoping everyone has been having a great week!


----------



## macraven

*thanks homie*


----------



## Bluer101

Cielei said:


> Happy Thirsty Thursday!  Bluer - we need a good Thursday picture!  Mikki - Congratulations on your engagement!!!   Tink - sorry to hear about your accident.  I'm glad you're ok, and here's hoping for a great deal on new cars to come around for you. pixie dust:  Keisha - Have fun in Vegas! I think you should get a coupon for free spa treatments once you've survived a few ours at Mr Cheese's establishment.   Lynne - Things stay clean at your place for more than a few hours? Oh, how I wish ...   Shumi - I'm with you on snakes  I can't even get near the glass cage things at the zoo - what if I'm a wizard and the glass disappears? What if?!?!?   mac - giving up gluten wasn't as hard as I imagined it would be - I did the whole low carb thing years ago, and that was much, much more difficult You can do it!!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Is it this weekend or next your back at Universal........I forgot


       This weekend. DS wanted one more before school.   Then DW and I go in about 3 weeks for alone time.   Then the best HHN for 5 days!


----------



## macraven

_your october stay will be the best......

so looking forward to october!_


----------



## Bluer101

DARKSIDE THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky Bluers!   

Cute cat pictures for Mac.  Thanks Bluer.

Thank goodness it is Friday!  I am so ready to sleep in tomorrow.

11 more days and we will be checking into the Dark Side!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Lucky Bluers!
> 
> Cute cat pictures for Mac.  Thanks Bluer.
> 
> Thank goodness it is Friday!  I am so ready to sleep in tomorrow.
> 
> 11 more days and we will be checking into the Dark Side!



_you said it very well.......

always enjoy cat pictures.


11 more days!!!
lucky you.

and Bluers are returning home very soon..._


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Lucky Bluers!  Cute cat pictures for Mac.  Thanks Bluer.  Thank goodness it is Friday!  I am so ready to sleep in tomorrow.  11 more days and we will be checking into the Dark Side!



Thanks. 

We are cat lovers too!    

11 days is great too. If the date was a little further away we could visit with you. I don't think we can swing a trip in 2 weeks with one planned in 4 weeks. 

I always tell homies that we are there a lot and if we happen to be the same time lets hook up for some rides.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> you said it very well.......  always enjoy cat pictures.  11 more days!!! lucky you.  and Bluers are returning home very soon...



Morning cannot come fast enough. Friday here at work is the day from hell. 

I keep saying HHN, HHN, HHN!!!


----------



## Cielei

Have a great weekend!! :good vibes

I know some of you will .. Bluers .. cough... Bluers


----------



## macraven

_Bluer could do the parks or RPH blindfolded.

he knows the darkside very well. !!!_


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> tink!!!
> are you okay today?  any soreness?
> 
> did the other driver have car insurance and did a cop come out to help?
> 
> sending you mummy dust that it will all work out and won't cost you a lot.
> 
> 
> _[/Q]
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this yesterday...I'm OK just some soreness in my neck, shoulder, back and side on the side that got hit...it could have been much worse if he had hit another foot closer to my door.
> I think the other guy had insurance since the deputy said that info would be in the police report when I asked.  I didn't get a good look at the truck that hit me as he sent me into a spin and I wound up quite a far distance from him.
> 
> Thankfully a friend had a spare car I can borrow until this mess gets settled.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your well wishes...it's nice to have homies who care


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> tink!!!
> are you okay today?  any soreness?
> 
> did the other driver have car insurance and did a cop come out to help?
> 
> sending you mummy dust that it will all work out and won't cost you a lot.
> 
> 
> _[/Q]
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this yesterday...I'm OK just some soreness in my neck, shoulder, back and side on the side that got hit...it could have been much worse if he had hit another foot closer to my door.
> I think the other guy had insurance since the deputy said that info would be in the police report when I asked.  I didn't get a good look at the truck that hit me as he sent me into a spin and I wound up quite a far distance from him.
> 
> Thankfully a friend had a spare car I can borrow until this mess gets settled.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your well wishes...it's nice to have homies who care
> 
> 
> 
> _
> sending mummy dust to youse and hope that as each day goes by, you will have less soreness and discomfort from this horrible accident._
Click to expand...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ah'ight Florida resident Homies... Our 2 year countdown has begun and I will be looking for a place to call HOME further down South. As much as I would love to live right on the sand, I know that's not too practical with my pups since they really do need room to run, so what I am looking for is probably going to be more centrally located, with preferably some land (a ranch or farm would be ideal). Anyone have any suggestions on what areas I should look in? I'd really rather not be in a "large city" but the hubs does need to be sorta-kinda close to a reasonably large airport since he travels a lot for work.


----------



## goofyfigment

SharkyGoddess said:


> Ah'ight Florida resident Homies... Our 2 year countdown has begun and I will be looking for a place to call HOME further down South. As much as I would love to live right on the sand, I know that's not too practical with my pups since they really do need room to run, so what I am looking for is probably going to be more centrally located, with preferably some land (a ranch or farm would be ideal). Anyone have any suggestions on what areas I should look in? I'd really rather not be in a "large city" but the hubs does need to be sorta-kinda close to a reasonably large airport since he travels a lot for work.



Try Apopka


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> DARKSIDE THIS WEEKEND!!!



Have a fantastic time 



tink1957 said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sorry I didn't see this yesterday...I'm OK just some soreness in my neck, shoulder, back and side on the side that got hit...it could have been much worse if he had hit another foot closer to my door.
> I think the other guy had insurance since the deputy said that info would be in the police report when I asked.  I didn't get a good look at the truck that hit me as he sent me into a spin and I wound up quite a far distance from him.
> 
> Thankfully a friend had a spare car I can borrow until this mess gets settled.
> 
> Thanks to you all for your well wishes...it's nice to have homies who care_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Vicki.......hope you are not in so much pain today. Glad you have some transport for now.......nice friend
> 
> 
> 
> SharkyGoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah'ight Florida resident Homies... Our 2 year countdown has begun and I will be looking for a place to call HOME further down South. As much as I would love to live right on the sand, I know that's not too practical with my pups since they really do need room to run, so what I am looking for is probably going to be more centrally located, with preferably some land (a ranch or farm would be ideal). Anyone have any suggestions on what areas I should look in? I'd really rather not be in a "large city" but the hubs does need to be sorta-kinda close to a reasonably large airport since he travels a lot for work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how lovely.........2 years will fly by and you'll be there before you know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......who ordered rain........lots and lots of rain here tonight. Hasn't stopped for hours. Thankfully I got loads of laundry done today......washed....dried outside.......ironed and put past......love when you get it all done together!! Have hardly used my dryer this year at all.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend _
Click to expand...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

goofyfigment said:


> Try Apopka



Thank you! Off to google


----------



## pcstang

SharkyGoddess said:


> Thank you! Off to google


  I have family in Apopka. About a half mile from the springs and it is a great area. Takes us 20 min     to get to universal.


----------



## macraven

_  means one thing......




 to keishashadow.......
*AUGUST 9*



let the   begin !!




hope your day is wonderful_


----------



## schumigirl

To the lovely Keisha...........hope she's having a wonderful birthday......and a lucky one too 

Isn't it the 9th today??



Thought I would make pancakes for breakfast this morning........I have no flour........who runs out of flour? So, toast then.

Not very nice day today, so planning a Kevin Bacon marathon later........Footloose........and even though I don't like Tom Cruise very much......A few good men, then Stir of Echoes.

Toffee popcorn for the mister and hot chilli Doritos and garlic dip for me........yes Vicki......the Doritos will win today 

Then tomorrow.......3 of us are off for a few days away 

Have a great Saturday


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _  means one thing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to keishashadow.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let the   begin !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope your day is wonderful_



How did I miss a Birthday??

Happy Birthday keishashadow








schumigirl said:


> To the lovely Keisha...........hope she's having a wonderful birthday......and a lucky one too
> 
> Isn't it the 9th today??
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would make pancakes for breakfast this morning........I have no flour........who runs out of flour? So, toast then.
> 
> Not very nice day today, so planning a Kevin Bacon marathon later........Footloose........and even though I don't like Tom Cruise very much......A few good men, then Stir of Echoes.
> 
> Toffee popcorn for the mister and hot chilli Doritos and garlic dip for me........yes Vicki......the Doritos will win today
> 
> Then tomorrow.......3 of us are off for a few days away
> 
> Have a great Saturday



I'm coming over for those snacks. 


We are up and getting ready to , well I'm driving DW is sleeping and DS is


----------



## Bluer101

We r here going to the parks.


----------



## macraven

_i really should wear my reading glasses when i post at night.

edited my post to reflect keisha's bd is today the *9th*, but can't change the header.



happy birthday damnit janet...........!!_


----------



## macraven

bluer101 said:


> we r here going to the parks.



_woot!!!!_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Birthday Janet! Have a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Buthday Janet!  Vegas baby!  

Hope the Bluers are enjoying the parks.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Happy Buthday Janet!  Vegas baby!    Hope the Bluers are enjoying the parks.



We are having a great time. In DA now. Gringotts has a 90 minute wait but it seems longer. Lol
DH and DS went on single rider so they could get on the ride this trip. I'll wait until DH and I come back in 3 weeks to go on. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## macraven

_mrs blue, i hope the lines are shorter for you and mr blue in 3 weeks.

i wonder if any one flashed on that ride............

_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> mrs blue, i hope the lines are shorter for you and mr blue in 3 weeks.  i wonder if any one flashed on that ride............



They are waiting for you. LOL


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> mrs blue, i hope the lines are shorter for you and mr blue in 3 weeks.  i wonder if any one flashed on that ride............



I tried but then I decided to leave that to you, the pro. Lol

Actually they have your picture at the entrance warning if anyone sees you to not let you ride. 

We waited 25 min total in single rider.


----------



## macraven

_who told.._


----------



## macraven

_when are homie Bluers gonna post and tell us about all their fun this weekend....



and how are they going to handle a 3 week time period not being in the parks.?




hope they had a blast this weekend!

i'm sure the youngest bluer is not looking forward to this week.
school bells will be ringing......_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> when are homie Bluers gonna post and tell us about all their fun this weekend....  and how are they going to handle a 3 week time period not being in the parks.?  hope they had a blast this weekend!  i'm sure the youngest bluer is not looking forward to this week. school bells will be ringing......



Got home an hour ago. 

Always have a great time away from daily life. It's going to be hard for the next 4 weeks till we go again. But you never know with us it's always subject to change. Our AP's are always in arms reach to make a getaway. We were wondering if RPR or PBH can store some of our things so we can just leave without packing???

DS starts school next Monday as we did not want to do Universal the weekend before school. So it gives hime one more week.


----------



## buckeev

Bluer101 said:


> Got home an hour ago.
> 
> Always have a great time away from daily life. It's going to be hard for the next 4 weeks till we go again. But you never know with us it's always subject to change. Our AP's are always in arms reach to make a getaway. We were wondering if RPR or PBH can store some of our things so we can just leave without packing???
> 
> DS starts school next Monday as we did not want to do Universal the weekend before school. So it gives hime one more week.



Oh NOOOO! How WILL the Bluer Krew survive FOUR WEEKS!!!???


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Oh NOOOO! How WILL the Bluer Krew survive FOUR WEEKS!!!???



_that is the million dollar question.........._


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> Oh NOOOO! How WILL the Bluer Krew survive FOUR WEEKS!!!???





macraven said:


> that is the million dollar question..........



Hey, someone has to do it. 

It's not just about the parks as we enjoy hanging at the pools and resort. It's our weekend getaway. What's even funny is we have our pool and spa in the backyard. I guess it's fun to hang with the crowds and enjoy life. 

But now it's Monday and back to work to make more trips happen.


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> _thank you for encouring going gluten free.
> glad you listed what is allowed.
> i could go with that.
> 
> you own a gym??
> i bet you are thin and fit.
> 
> 
> i yearn for the day that i am.....
> 
> 
> this might sound stupid but i keep thinking you were the one that was due to have a baby last year, maybe it was august/september?
> i haven't gone back thru the past thread and it's driving me nuts trying to figure out which of the homies was prego last summer._



Not stupid at all...it was me!! She was born July 29th.  We were planning on going back to darkside last year but I had to use all of my vacay time after the baby was born.  Cool thing though - she took her first steps in the RPH Club Lounge a few weeks ago!!!!  

And don't I wish I was thin and fit!!! With the cost of daycare and my schedule - the only time I can fit in the gym is at 5:45AM.  We have not had the best of luck with that.  HA!


----------



## Bluer101

goNDmay9 said:


> Not stupid at all...it was me!! She was born July 29th.  We were planning on going back to darkside last year but I had to use all of my vacay time after the baby was born.  Cool thing though - she took her first steps in the RPH Club Lounge a few weeks ago!!!!    And don't I wish I was thin and fit!!! With the cost of daycare and my schedule - the only time I can fit in the gym is at 5:45AM.  We have not had the best of luck with that.  HA!



Kids can really change your life.


----------



## goNDmay9

Bluer101 said:


> Kids can really change your life.



Don't they though??!!! Its so interesting because I was still able to make it to the gym after our first daughter - but once she started walking - it was all over.  We even made a little kiddie area in our gym, but of course she has no interest in staying there when Mommy and/or Daddy aren't with her.


----------



## Cielei

2 words ... SINGLE DIGITS!!!!! 

If 5:45 were my only choice for workouts .... NO, just NO! 

mac - this week is olive oil week, and I posted an extra in there before apple week with apples. I modified a recipe or two and combined them for a new recipe for oozy gooey caramel apple bars that I cooked up and gave out as samples over the weekend. (if your ever interested in the stuff I put up on Facebook, it's www.facebook.com/williamssonomamaplegrove)

Mr and Mrs Bluer, could you please make sure the schools keep all the kids so it might be a little less crowded for our visit?!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Lynne G

Cielei - I know  - 8 days from now I will be in Orlando too.  Wahoo!  Just looked at rentals, and some lower prices, so I happily booked new and cancelled old.  Saving money is always appreciated.

Happy Tuesday all!

oh, and here comes the rain!


----------



## Bluer101

Cielei said:


> 2 words ... SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!   If 5:45 were my only choice for workouts .... NO, just NO!   mac - this week is olive oil week, and I posted an extra in there before apple week with apples. I modified a recipe or two and combined them for a new recipe for oozy gooey caramel apple bars that I cooked up and gave out as samples over the weekend. (if your ever interested in the stuff I put up on Facebook, it's www.facebook.com/williamssonomamaplegrove)  Mr and Mrs Bluer, could you please make sure the schools keep all the kids so it might be a little less crowded for our visit?!  Hope everyone has a great week!



I will try my best. I think you should be ok with crowds.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Not stupid at all...it was me!! She was born July 29th.  We were planning on going back to darkside last year but I had to use all of my vacay time after the baby was born.  Cool thing though - she took her first steps in the RPH Club Lounge a few weeks ago!!!!
> 
> And don't I wish I was thin and fit!!! With the cost of daycare and my schedule - the only time I can fit in the gym is at 5:45AM.  We have not had the best of luck with that.  HA!



_BINGO !!!
i kept thinking it was you........
well, we didn't get the baby birth announcement here so i needed to ask.

i bet she is beautiful!


5:45 am does not sound like a time anyone in their right mind would be working out in a gym.
especially if they work and have kids to take care of.
but, you are thinner now than when you were pg

_


goNDmay9 said:


> Don't they though??!!! Its so interesting because I was still able to make it to the gym after our first daughter - but once she started walking - it was all over.  We even made a little kiddie area in our gym, but of course she has no interest in staying there when Mommy and/or Daddy aren't with her.



_when our babies begin to walk, it is a different type of life.
you spend yours walking after them.
_


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> 2 words ... SINGLE DIGITS!!!!!
> 
> If 5:45 were my only choice for workouts .... NO, just NO!
> 
> mac - this week is olive oil week, and I posted an extra in there before apple week with apples. I modified a recipe or two and combined them for a new recipe for oozy gooey caramel apple bars that I cooked up and gave out as samples over the weekend. (if your ever interested in the stuff I put up on Facebook, it's www.facebook.com/williamssonomamaplegrove)
> 
> Mr and Mrs Bluer, could you please make sure the schools keep all the kids so it might be a little less crowded for our visit?!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!



_i always like miss olive oyl better than popeye.
really, i use olive oil on many things and we love it!
thanks for the link.

single digits are the exciting ones!
you'll have so much fun on your trip._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Cielei - I know  - 8 days from now I will be in Orlando too.  Wahoo!  Just looked at rentals, and some lower prices, so I happily booked new and cancelled old.  Saving money is always appreciated.
> 
> Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> oh, and here comes the rain!



_another homie going home !!
you are switching rental prices with just a week out to go?
congrats on winning the lottery and getting a new deal.

makes the trip even sweeter.

have a blast on your vacation!
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Kids can really change your life.



_you have that right.........
especially when you have 4 boys._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> you have that right......... especially when you have 4 boys.


  4 boys??  Do I have extra kids I don't know about, lol.

Oh you that's ok then.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _another homie going home !!
> you are switching rental prices with just a week out to go?
> congrats on winning the lottery and getting a new deal.
> 
> makes the trip even sweeter.
> 
> have a blast on your vacation!
> _



Thanks Raven!  Yep, I've been known to stalk the rental websites.  I never pay up front for a rental , so you can cancel a rental up to the last minute.  I like to rent, as I like to come and go as I please, and I don't mind parking at the Portofino, as I still find the total price not that bad, and we tend to eat some meals offsite, even when at Universal.  We're going to try the Teak place Metro recommended one night.  

Four boys!  Ugh,  I have enough with a boy and girl.  Done.   And yes, my life has definitely changed once the first one was born.

Cielei - 6 more sleeps before a very early morning flight.


----------



## Cielei

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Raven!  Yep, I've been known to stalk the rental websites.  I never pay up front for a rental , so you can cancel a rental up to the last minute.  I like to rent, as I like to come and go as I please, and I don't mind parking at the Portofino, as I still find the total price not that bad, and we tend to eat some meals offsite, even when at Universal.  We're going to try the Teak place Metro recommended one night.
> 
> Four boys!  Ugh,  I have enough with a boy and girl.  Done.   And yes, my life has definitely changed once the first one was born.
> 
> Cielei - 6 more sleeps before a very early morning flight.



I can't wait! 

Funny story about this trip ... DH has to be in Chicago for meetings first part of the week before we leave, and instead of coming back here to go with us, he was just going to meet us in orlando. We had booked our tickets and then he booked his 3 destination ticket. They routed him back through MSP to get to orlando and he is on our flight.   Things just work out sometimes.


----------



## keishashadow

Humpdty Hump all

thank you for the birthday wishes!

had nice trip, stayed at MGM which is akin to a small city, over 5,000 rooms. Lovely poolscape with tons of eye candy. Finally found a place where the poolside drinks cost more than at Portofino. Caught the cirque show there - KA, 

1st time we've ever lost $ hmmph lol but still came home 'winners' imo. went to see a show at other end of the monorail
http://www.raidingtherockvault.com/
had a great time, really put on a show.  Got back to our room and discovered my iphone was missing.  Apparantly, I was rocking out a bit too much & it slipped out of my small crossbody purse.  _Find my phone_ indicated it was still at the other hotel, miles away. called security and they said I'd have to wait until showroom was cleaned. Finally, called back & it was turned in. Surprised, thought it was long gone & somebody's new ipod.



Bluer101 said:


> Yep, we still have to buy our tickets too.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had pink eye once, never again. I did not know what it was and by then I infected both eyes, lol.
> 
> *I want to play in the snake/ball pit!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would expect nothing less
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip.........hope you're lucky
> 
> *Snakes.......I hate snakes*
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up pink eye.......never heard that expression........we say conjunctivitis.......pink eye sounds quite pretty........but, I know it's not
> 
> No thanks for the snake/ball pit..........ugh!! Nightmare.........*might make a good HHN house though *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you & Indy...I hope the designers aren't reading this thread, might get ideas
> 
> Vicki - so sorry to hear of your accident. Bad enough to be hurting but to have to worry about the financials is icing on the crap cake. Sounds as though you were t-boned. Not sure how your state rolls as to insurance, but you may want to explore your options if the other driver has been assigned fault. good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Raven! Yep, *I've been known to stalk the rental websites. *I never pay up front for a rental , so you can cancel a rental up to the last minute. I like to rent, as I like to come and go as I please, and I don't mind parking at the Portofino, as I still find the total price not that bad, and we tend to eat some meals offsite, even when at Universal. We're going to try the Teak place Metro recommended one night.
> 
> Four boys! Ugh, I have enough with a boy and girl. Done. And yes, my life has definitely changed once the first one was born.
> 
> Cielei - 6 more sleeps before a very early morning flight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a gal after my own heart You must share the site(s).  I've only casually looked @ redweek and the owners all seem to want payment in full at time of booking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, it's Wednesday!  Whopper Wednesday, OMG Wednesday, Camel Wednesday.  Any photo?  Bluer - I'm looking at you!

Keisha, glad you got home safe even though a little lighter in the pocket.  Glad to hear your phone was found.  My DD lost hers at school, never to be found.  

For the car websites, I try Alamo and National, with codes I find on the DIS or Mousesavers.  I also try BJ's and Costco's.  Then I look at Hotwire and Priceline.  It's always a pool shoot.  Sometimes closer gets cheaper, sometimes not.  I was glad I booked my Christmas rental 2 months ahead, as the prices seem to get higher the closer.  As this is the slower end of August, prices seem to drop about 2 weeks out.  I did change from National to Alamo.  I like either of them at the Orlando airport.  I think Budget may be a little cheaper, but I won't use them in Orlando.  Hertz never again either.  

In 6 days we'll be flying to the Dark Side.


----------



## Bluer101

I hope this is ok, but it's funny!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Bluer!  I find it funny!

Rain than sun rain than sun - that's been our day so far.  So ready for a nice hot, not rainy Florida visit. 

We are so ready!!!

Oh, and Kiesha, checked Costco, and price dipped another 24 dollars.  I'm still looking though.


----------



## sydneysmom

HAHAHA!!  BLUER, that made my whole day!


----------



## keishashadow

Nwahaha 

Lynne I must've been down a cup of coffee thought we were talking condo rentals doh.  But yes car rentals out of MCO r all over the place


----------



## donaldduck352

Bluer101 said:


> I hope this is ok, but it's funny!



 *Love it!!!*


----------



## Cielei

We leave exactly one week from today  - both kids popped up this morning (they both sleep in with regularity) at a semi normal morning hour for most people, and I think - this is odd. Seems both my little guys need to see Bluers camel pictures to keep track of the days because they thought it was already next week and were ready to go - today! 
The disappointment on their faces that 1. we didn't leave for the darkside today 2. they have to wait a whole week and 3. they "got up early for nothing"! 


warning: y'all may be subjected to daily reminders of my countdown. I just can't seem to help myself.


----------



## KorbensMomma

Y'all probably don't care but I had to whine somewhere and all my friends are probably asleep.

I just sneezed like 14 times and now my head is all plugged up. 5am comes awful early, I can't sleep cause I am stopped up and use a CPAP machine. Dang.

The curse if allergies and living in the armpit of the south.


----------



## macraven

_whine all you want, i'm never asleep this early in the morning.......


i used to think people were saying CRAP machines but then Mr Mac got the sleep test and sleep apnea and i realized it was really CPAP machines._


----------



## goofyfigment

Woohoo we are staying at cabana bay Friday night!!! So excited to see this new hotel. Gotta love florida resident rates


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Nwahaha  Lynne I must've been down a cup of coffee thought we were talking condo rentals doh.  But yes car rentals out of MCO r all over the place



Did someone say coffee??



donaldduck352 said:


> Love it!!!



Hey stranger!



Cielei said:


> We leave exactly one week from today  - both kids popped up this morning (they both sleep in with regularity) at a semi normal morning hour for most people, and I think - this is odd. Seems both my little guys need to see Bluers camel pictures to keep track of the days because they thought it was already next week and were ready to go - today!  The disappointment on their faces that 1. we didn't leave for the darkside today 2. they have to wait a whole week and 3. they "got up early for nothing"!   warning: y'all may be subjected to daily reminders of my countdown. I just can't seem to help myself.



Countdowns are great because we all know how great Universal is. 




macraven said:


> whine all you want, i'm never asleep this early in the morning.......  i used to think people were saying CRAP machines but then Mr Mac got the sleep test and sleep apnea and i realized it was really CPAP machines.



Crap machines. Lol



goofyfigment said:


> Woohoo we are staying at cabana bay Friday night!!! So excited to see this new hotel. Gotta love florida resident rates



We thought about a Friday night too in one if our weekends. Maybe we might do that in the next few weeks. Do you mind but how much?  We have been seeing prices like $79 to $109 for standard for us FL residents.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

 high point of my day thus far has been figuring out what do with yet another zucchini out the garden.  wish the tomatoes would be so prolific.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> high point of my day thus far has been figuring out what do with yet another zucchini out the garden.  wish the tomatoes would be so prolific.



I can't believe you posted that.


----------



## TaylorsDad

goofyfigment said:


> Woohoo we are staying at cabana bay Friday night!!! So excited to see this new hotel. Gotta love florida resident rates



Hope you have a great time, we stayed there last month and I have to say were really impressed with the place. Bus service was amazing.


----------



## keishashadow

KorbensMomma said:


> Y'all probably don't care but I had to whine somewhere and all my friends are probably asleep.
> 
> I just sneezed like 14 times and now my head is all plugged up. 5am comes awful early, I can't sleep cause I am stopped up and use a CPAP machine. Dang.
> 
> The curse if allergies and living in *the armpit of the south*.


 
 I've been mulling over where the armpit of the south would be located



Bluer101 said:


> I can't believe you posted that.



 nyuk, nyuk   I may never look at a zucchini quite the same again.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> high point of my day thus far has been figuring out what do with yet another zucchini out the garden.  wish the tomatoes would be so prolific.



We are getting a nice supply of tomatoes.  Hah, make zucchini bread and freeze them.  Otherwise, you may be doing stir fried or breaded zucchini for days.

Goofyfigment, like to hear how you stay at the C Bay was.  We will be at the Dark Side on Tuesday, if you would like to say hi.  I hope there is nice warm weather and no rain the next 2 weeks.  It has been so cool at night lately, our trees are already beginning to change color.


----------



## goofyfigment

We thought about a Friday night too in one if our weekends. Maybe we might do that in the next few weeks. Do you mind but how much?  We have been seeing prices like $79 to $109 for standard for us FL residents.[/QUOTE]

They only had pool view left so it was 124. But weeknights are 79 and weekends are 109 for standard rooms


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF!

Mac has been bogged down with RL issues and no time to post. Diligent keeper of the homie birthday list, she has requested it be addressed. Since I'm a bit blonder than usual, posting it here to keep it fresh:

_13 Kittengal13
__14 Ky07_
*19 Macraven/HHN Guru *
_21 Lynne G/duh, Lynne
__22 Metro West/Todd
29 Goofyfigment_ 






St L & Kittengal, hope you are still celebrating!


----------



## tink1957

Dammit Janet....just spent 10 minutes  going though the thread for this only to have you post it now...thanks and a belated  to you.

Also sending belated wishes to kitten gal and then ky07.  Hope you all had a great day


----------



## Bluer101

Happy belated b day to Lawrence and Kitten. 


With our homie Mac out we r lost.


----------



## Cielei

Happy Friday!! 5 days!!!



keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> high point of my day thus far has been figuring out what do with yet another zucchini out the garden.  wish the tomatoes would be so prolific.





Bluer101 said:


> I can't believe you posted that.



  I literally giggled out loud!
You need a spiralizer keisha - you can make zucchini "noodles" with them then, and you can make them into a cool looking salad - add some tomato, carrot and cucumber and drizzle with white balsamic and it's delish!

Goofy - have a great time at Cabana Bay!

Lynne - why is time moving so slow?!


----------



## Lynne G

He He!  I am so bad to keep track of birthdays!  My bad.

Belated birthday wishes to kitten and St. Lawrence 

Cielei, I don't know.  I just know I have so much to do this week-end!  I can't believe it's the end of the 8 week camp for my kids and we'll be off next week!

And everyone hope your Friday is good and your week-end great!  

I am so ready......

 for Mac.  Always in thoughts.  Take care.


----------



## schumigirl

Belated birthday wishes to KG and StL........hope they both had a good day 

Cielei.........I bought a spiralizer from Williams and Sonoma and I love it........nice gadget 


Just back from a trip to Scotland........apart from the rain it was just lovely.........a nice break till we go away again.........

My best friend in Scotland's husband gave us a loan of the full series of Breaking Bad to watch...........we just never watched it when the whole planet seemed to be watching it. So starting it tonight..........hope we like it.......he assures us we will love it. I don't really even know what it's about.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## keishashadow

for those about to invade Orlando, carpe diem!.  Shout outs ala bluer and pictures are most appreciated by those of us jones'ing 



Lynne G said:


> We are getting a nice supply of tomatoes. Hah, make zucchini bread and freeze them. Otherwise, you may be doing *stir fried or breaded zucchini* for days.
> 
> .


 haha family not tired of breaded yet, but it's getting close.  yesterday I sautéed them stewed tomatoes and tossed over rice just for something different.  I'm going off the menu and ordering philly steak hoagies.

 so creeped out to find a stink bug on tomato plant today.  I oh so hate them.  Haven't seen one  in months, thought they were gone.




tink1957 said:


> Dammit Janet....just spent 10 minutes going though the thread for this only to have you post it now...thanks and a belated  to you.



 lol thanks



Bluer101 said:


> Happy belated b day to Lawrence and Kitten.
> 
> 
> *With our homie Mac out we r lost*.


 yep, she's the heart of the thread and keeps us organized.



Cielei said:


> Happy Friday!! 5 days!!!
> 
> I literally giggled out loud!
> You need a *spiralizer *keisha - you can make zucchini "noodles" with them then, and you can make them into a cool looking salad - add some tomato, carrot and cucumber and drizzle with white balsamic and it's delish!
> 
> Goofy - have a great time at Cabana Bay!
> 
> Lynne - why is time moving so slow?!


 
 hmm I'm thinking that's sharp, remember who you're dealing with here...DH took the offending chef's knife away from me.  I did get new glasses, should help the cause.

 good weekend all


----------



## macraven

.


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

mac......you know how sorry I am to read about your mum's passing 

As always will be thinking of you today and sending extra hugs.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - so sad for you.  May God in his mercy bless your mother's soul.


----------



## tink1957

mac sending love and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Bluer101

From our family to yours Mac.


----------



## donaldduck352

*So sorry for your loss mac*


----------



## Marquibiri

Sorry to hear about your mom passing away mac! 

It's a difficult and sad time. 
My prayers are with you and your family.

Marquibiri


----------



## Lynne G

Peace and prayers to Raven and her family.  We send our condolences.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Mac

Sorry to hear about your Moms passing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## ky07

I haven't been on for a while because of a lot of crazy stuff going on in my life right now but so sorry to hear about your mom passing away mac and your in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday!

Tomorrow, Tomorrow, we'll see Harry Tomorrow.  Can't believe one more sleep.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Tomorrow, Tomorrow, we'll see Harry Tomorrow. Can't believe one more sleep.


 
 all packed?

 Know there are many home schoolers here, but when do everybody elses' kids return for the new year?

 busy week ahead here, especially with youngest finially deciding to start packing to head off to school.  I do so dread the quiet house that follows.  Never happy when my chickies leave the nest.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> all packed?
> 
> Know there are many home schoolers here, but when do everybody elses' kids return for the new year?
> 
> busy week ahead here, especially with youngest finially deciding to start packing to head off to school.  I do so dread the quiet house that follows.  Never happy when my chickies leave the nest.



Packed?  Not yet.  I am always a late packer.  

Our kids don't go back to after Labor Day, but most of our local colleges start this week.  I'll be happy and sad when both are away at school.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> I haven't been on for a while because of a lot of crazy stuff going on in my life right now but so sorry to hear about your mom passing away mac and your in my thoughts and prayers



Hope things are better for you, been wondering how you are 


Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> Tomorrow, Tomorrow, we'll see Harry Tomorrow.  Can't believe one more sleep.



Wow.........that came around.........so exciting when it's all ahead of you 



keishashadow said:


> busy week ahead here, especially with youngest finially deciding to start packing to head off to school.  I do so dread the quiet house that follows.  Never happy when my chickies leave the nest.



Janet, I thank my lucky stars every day Junior picked a University close to home. He got accepted to every one he applied to so it really was his choice to be able to stay home...........I can only imagine how quiet the house would be without him. He's not a party animal so it suited him down to the ground.......it's a bit of a drive every day he goes but he doesn't mind it. 

When does he leave.....is it soon?


We have 3 weeks till we leave for the overnight stay at The Radisson at the airport.........one of the few things we ever have to plan.........flights......hotel......airport hotel........park tickets.......HHN tix........car hire and dollars.........planning over  

It's gotten cool here last few days........surely summer can't be over yet?

Loving watching Breaking Bad........we're only half way through the second series........it's so funny!! No one told me it had so much black humor in it. I'm a huge fan now.........have to miss watching for next 3 nights though...........real life interrupting........in a nice way though 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Packed? Not yet. I am always a late packer.
> 
> Our kids don't go back to after Labor Day, but most of our local colleges start this week. I'll be happy and sad when both are away at school.



 check ur rental car rate.  I just booked via budget (who I've never used but willing to give it a whirl)...8 days fullsize and I'm included as driver for approx. $185 for a full size.  

 carole - DH did the drive to PITT last year for one semester.  he tired of the 100 mile commute each day.  now he's back where it's a little longer drive but quicker since all country roads.  he'll probably come home every other weekend once he gets bored, unless he gets a new GF then we are lucky to see him for school breaks lol.  he will be heading up Thursday or Friday depending on how soon he is packed. his desktop decided to diewas trying to get it running all morning without luck, set him back on timeline.  interesting that DH's desktop just got back from repairs.


----------



## agavegirl1

So, my window to book my "attractions" opened up yesterday and I am now very officially in the "I will never do WDW again" camp.  I have have super high speed internet.  I am somewhat "tech-savvy" and I was overwhelmed.  What an amazingly stupid website.  How slow can you get?.  Oh my, it took me four hours to "reserve" nine days of rides.  

Thank God and whoever that when I leave WDW I just have to figure out a park to go to on a particular day.  I know I will love the Universal/Portofino part of my vacation.  

Anyway, this whole "reserve your experiences in advance" on slow website crap is really getting me down.

Rant over.


----------



## Cielei

mac

We leave in 2 sleeps!! I had to get up at 4:30 this morning to get DH to the airport for his flight. He has meetings first of the week and will be catching up with us at the airport on Wed when we head down. Let's not chat about that packing thing - it gets done .... eventually. 

Our schools don't start until after labor day, but pretty much everyone I know in other states started last week or today. I am hoping this means smaller crowds for us!! I believe that I mentioned to all my friends that I would be thinking about them while we are at the darkside and they are enjoying back-to-school  - I think I still have a couple of said friends left. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## keishashadow

lynne should be well on her way, safe trip!



agavegirl1 said:


> So, my window to book my "attractions" opened up yesterday and I am now very officially in the "I will never do WDW again" camp. I have have super high speed internet. I am somewhat "tech-savvy" and I was overwhelmed. What an amazingly stupid website. How slow can you get?. Oh my, it took me four hours to "reserve" nine days of rides.
> 
> Thank God and whoever that when I leave WDW I just have to figure out a park to go to on a particular day. I know I will love the Universal/Portofino part of my vacation.
> 
> Anyway, this whole "reserve your experiences in advance" on slow website crap is really getting me down.
> 
> Rant over.


 
 let it go, let it go...

 jk, it takes hoop jumping to new level doesn't it?  I still can't believe i wasted hours to get 1st day 7DMT FP when it coincided with summer trip..  

 if u didn't get what u wanted, keep checking back, find that things open up daily, including when in the parks!  

 ps have found it quicker if u have the Disney app on cell phone.



Cielei said:


> mac
> 
> We leave in 2 sleeps!! I had to get up at 4:30 this morning to get DH to the airport for his flight. He has meetings first of the week and will be catching up with us at the airport on Wed when we head down. Let's not chat about that packing thing - it gets done .... eventually.
> 
> Our schools don't start until after labor day, but pretty much everyone I know in other states started last week or today. I am hoping this means smaller crowds for us!! *I believe that I mentioned to all my friends that I would be thinking about them while we are at the darkside and they are enjoying back-to-school * - I think I still have a couple of said friends left.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week!


 
think of it this way, it'll brighten their day to think of how much fun you are having.







homie mac!


----------



## schumigirl

for the birthday girl 


Janet..........lol at the expected visits.....true though  

Bad luck on his puter giving up........always at the wrong times.......hope he has a great time though. My DH needs a new laptop/iPad...........I went on his laptop last night to do some printing and it takes aaaaaaagggeessssss to get bloomin going........paint dries quicker!! I'm thinking he might get this iPad and I can get a new one 

I'm thinking I liked the sound of your breaded zucchini (courgette to us).......sounds nice......do you have a secret recipe  or is it a generic thing I can pick from the tinternet...........all of mine would like it I think.

Hope Lynne and gang are having a good journey 


Been waiting today for two parcels to arrive.........almost 3 pm here and nothing yet..........I never get a delivery early. Think our village is sometimes out in the boonies

Pulled pork, coleslaw and spicy potato wedges for dinner tonight


----------



## Cielei

Happy Birthday Mac! 

Agavegirl - my DH refuses to book another WDW vacation with all the stuff you have to plan now. We are going on our first cruise in Feb and then if we want the park experience, it's Disneyland. He's become a much bigger fan of Disneyland than WDW. We both love, love, love the darkside! 

We.Leave. Tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Crazy day today with packing and making sure everything is done. Boys and I have hair appointments. My DS 11 grew out of his shoes; so we have to buy him more shoes today! Have to get everything ready for our fur baby to go to the pet resort tomorrow morning - he is so spoiled. DH is such a sweetie - he is out of town for meetings right now, but when I was telling him I wasn't sure how I was going to work in a mani.pedi today, he told me not to worry about it because we could just schedule them at the spa once we are at PBH.  

The breaded zucchini made me think way back and remember we used to make zucchini fritters. Have you ever tried it that way?  I grated the zucchini and ] mixed with egg and a little flour (salt & pepper - I used chives too), and then a quick coat of bread crumbs, then fry. I remember them being really good.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

nothing fancy here w/the zukes.  I just slice them as thin as I canlengthwise; quick dip in egg wash, dip in seasoned panko or break crumbs & fry in hot oil.  sprinkle with lemon juice & serve w/marinara or cocktail sauce.

 now I'm hungry

 DL is very special, enjoyed USH too, nice combo trip for us to west coast stopping in vegas

 cannot believe the mountain of laundry that suddenly appeared once jr packed/cleaned out room.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Birthday Mac!!!
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Bluer101

This is for Mac.


----------



## Bluer101

Schumi, 

I just realized we will be at RPR 12-14 when you will be there. This trip is just DW and I. Our plans for the 13 is EE for DA then lounge by the pool the rest of the day. Food from Bula, relaxing, swimming and no child. 

Might be able to meet up.


----------



## Lynne G

We send greetings from the Portofino.


Was going to log on in the airport, but was not awake enough.

Happy Birthday Mac!     sending hugs and thoughts of you and your family.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> We send greetings from the Portofino.
> 
> 
> Was going to log on in the airport, but was not awake enough.
> 
> Happy Birthday Mac!     sending hugs and thoughts of you and your family.



Have fun at PBH.


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:
			
		

> Hope things are better for you, been wondering how you are
> 
> Wow.........that came around.........so exciting when it's all ahead of you
> 
> Janet, I thank my lucky stars every day Junior picked a University close to home. He got accepted to every one he applied to so it really was his choice to be able to stay home...........I can only imagine how quiet the house would be without him. He's not a party animal so it suited him down to the ground.......it's a bit of a drive every day he goes but he doesn't mind it.
> 
> When does he leave.....is it soon?
> 
> We have 3 weeks till we leave for the overnight stay at The Radisson at the airport.........one of the few things we ever have to plan.........flights......hotel......airport hotel........park tickets.......HHN tix........car hire and dollars.........planning over
> 
> It's gotten cool here last few days........surely summer can't be over yet?
> 
> Loving watching Breaking Bad........we're only half way through the second series........it's so funny!! No one told me it had so much black humor in it. I'm a huge fan now.........have to miss watching for next 3 nights though...........real life interrupting........in a nice way though
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok


Not really me and DW has separated and for the time being I am in another state
Really miss my family and home but for the time being I think it's for the best


----------



## agavegirl1

Settling down a bit from my rant.  I am re-adjusting my expectations for Disney and looking forward to my Universal vacation.  

Happy Belated Birthday Mac!   

Cielei..my DBF is where your husband is at.  After listening to my periodic rants about how much work this Disney part of our vacation is, he is so not going there again.

keishashadow...I live in the great white north...I'll Let It Go...the cold never bothered me anyway.....(Hehe)


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Hump Day



ky07 said:


> Not really me and DW has separated and for the time being I am in another state
> Really miss my family and home but for the time being I think it's for the best


 
 sorry to hear of your troubles, hope everything works out for the best.



agavegirl1 said:


> Settling down a bit from my rant. I am re-adjusting my expectations for Disney and looking forward to my Universal vacation.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday Mac!
> 
> Cielei..my DBF is where your husband is at. After listening to my periodic rants about how much work this Disney part of our vacation is, he is so not going there again.
> 
> keishashadow..*.I live in the great white north...*I'll Let It Go...the cold never bothered me anyway.....(Hehe)



up where the huskies go?

 we had a horrid winter in Pittsburgh last year, summer was a wash out.  We are hardy souls, but enough already!

 Disney owns us, don't see us ever cutting it out of FLA vacations.  Will say DVC does address concerns and has always made it right for us when we have been disgruntled over resort issues.  For that matter so has Loews

 For a long time had hoped they'd build a TS onsite @ Universal with FOTL percs, but have recently changed my mind on it.  Think it would spoil the overall vibe of the parks.  CB had just opened our last trip.  I'm curious to see how the parks handle what I expect to be an increase in guests.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Schumi,
> 
> I just realized we will be at RPR 12-14 when you will be there. This trip is just DW and I. Our plans for the 13 is EE for DA then lounge by the pool the rest of the day. Food from Bula, relaxing, swimming and no child.
> 
> Might be able to meet up.



I was planning on seeking you out.........I've been told to look for a very tall handsome dude with a very lovely wife 
13th is our first park day, usually IOA......but we never spend a full day, especially a Saturday so we will be back at the RP later. Trying to decide whether to do the luau or Ruth's Chris that night......decisions decisions........but yep we'll definitely meet up......looking forward to it, will pm you before we leave 



ky07 said:


> Not really me and DW has separated and for the time being I am in another state
> Really miss my family and home but for the time being I think it's for the best



I'm so sorry things didn't work out like you wanted Lawrence. I hope you have some peace and resolution soon 



agavegirl1 said:


> Settling down a bit from my rant.  I am re-adjusting my expectations for Disney and looking forward to my Universal vacation



Oh everyone deserves a good rant now and again........keeps me sane at times........so rant away 



keishashadow said:


> up where the huskies go?
> 
> we had a horrid winter in Pittsburgh last year, summer was a wash out.  We are hardy souls, but enough already!



I always think Canada when I see huskies 

Last year was so unusual for us.......we had an amazing summer and a pretty mild winter.........so far it's been beautiful here since April.......but this last week it's changed....there's a chill in the air. So maybe summer is over for us now too 



Ordered our Rush of Fear tickets yesterday..........after I ordered them DH said do you get the EP ones.........eh no. We really didn't need Express last year.......but now I wish I'd just ordered them with EP! I suppose I'll see how much we get done first night then see for the second or third night if we need them........

Anyhoots.........hope everyone's doing ok.........


----------



## keishashadow

carole - a reference to the late, great Frank Zappa's epic "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow & Nanook Rubs It"...why do I feel as thou I'm dating myself

 you'd need to scroll thru the video a little under 2 minutes to get the joke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-yRu5jbt3Y


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - a reference to the late, great Frank Zappa's epic "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow & Nanook Rubs It"...why do I feel as thou I'm dating myself
> 
> you'd need to scroll thru the video a little under 2 minutes to get the joke
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-yRu5jbt3Y




It won't let me watch it on an iPad..........when DH jets back in with his laptop I'll watch it then..........but I kinda think I get it now..........

I have a load of courgettes (zucchini) to use up.......going to try making the breaded ones tonight........may alter a couple of things........add a little spice.....



I am freezing today. It's cold, damp and grey skies are endless  

Just seen the trailer for new AHS........ Not sure I'm going to be able to watch it..........might be a scare too much in this one 

Anyone who knows me knows why 

Have a great Thursday.........hope you are warmer than me


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> I was planning on seeking you out.........I've been told to look for a very tall handsome dude with a very lovely wife  13th is our first park day, usually IOA......but we never spend a full day, especially a Saturday so we will be back at the RP later. Trying to decide whether to do the luau or Ruth's Chris that night......decisions decisions........but yep we'll definitely meet up......looking forward to it, will pm you before we leave   I'm so sorry things didn't work out like you wanted Lawrence. I hope you have some peace and resolution soon   Oh everyone deserves a good rant now and again........keeps me sane at times........so rant away   I always think Canada when I see huskies   Last year was so unusual for us.......we had an amazing summer and a pretty mild winter.........so far it's been beautiful here since April.......but this last week it's changed....there's a chill in the air. So maybe summer is over for us now too   Ordered our Rush of Fear tickets yesterday..........after I ordered them DH said do you get the EP ones.........eh no. We really didn't need Express last year.......but now I wish I'd just ordered them with EP! I suppose I'll see how much we get done first night then see for the second or third night if we need them........  Anyhoots.........hope everyone's doing ok.........



Cool. 

I believe your B day is that Saturday, right? 

Well we are doing some park time Friday and if the weather holds then poolside Saturday. Without DS with us we are free and relaxing, not that he is an issue. This is our first trip without him since 2008.


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:
			
		

> I was planning on seeking you out.........I've been told to look for a very tall handsome dude with a very lovely wife
> 13th is our first park day, usually IOA......but we never spend a full day, especially a Saturday so we will be back at the RP later. Trying to decide whether to do the luau or Ruth's Chris that night......decisions decisions........but yep we'll definitely meet up......looking forward to it, will pm you before we leave
> 
> I'm so sorry things didn't work out like you wanted Lawrence. I hope you have some peace and resolution soon
> 
> Oh everyone deserves a good rant now and again........keeps me sane at times........so rant away
> 
> I always think Canada when I see huskies
> 
> Last year was so unusual for us.......we had an amazing summer and a pretty mild winter.........so far it's been beautiful here since April.......but this last week it's changed....there's a chill in the air. So maybe summer is over for us now too
> 
> Ordered our Rush of Fear tickets yesterday..........after I ordered them DH said do you get the EP ones.........eh no. We really didn't need Express last year.......but now I wish I'd just ordered them with EP! I suppose I'll see how much we get done first night then see for the second or third night if we need them........
> 
> Anyhoots.........hope everyone's doing ok.........


Thank you and there may still be hope but for right now it's kinda of a waiting game


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thank you and there may still be hope but for right now it's kinda of a waiting game



i have been thinking of youse and keep you in my prayers 
i know you are going through a very difficult time, but there is always hope.
just wait it out.
i would love for you to have a happy ending.



a quick thank you to all the homies for the birthday wishes and regards.
all are very much appreciated.

i'm not up for chatting and still a mess.


issues with getting a death certificate for mother and it has been 7 days.
she is being refrigerated and not released to me.
i can't move forward and do a funeral until then.


----------



## keishashadow

mac - thanks for checking in, wishes for speedy resolution of the paperwork.

 Lynne - doesn't need this today on her birthday...





she's doing the real deal! *Happy Birthday Lynne!*



schumigirl said:


> It won't let me watch it on an iPad..........when DH jets back in with his laptop I'll watch it then..........but I kinda think I get it now..........
> 
> I have a load of courgettes (zucchini) to use up.......going to try making the breaded ones tonight........may alter a couple of things........add a little spice.....
> 
> 
> 
> *I am freezing today. It's cold, damp and grey skies are endless*
> 
> Just seen the trailer for new AHS........ Not sure I'm going to be able to watch it..........might be a scare too much in this one
> 
> *Anyone who knows me knows why*
> 
> Have a great Thursday.........hope you are warmer than me


 
 hmmm

 woke up today to 98 % humidity and .3% visibility.  I haven't opened the door yet.

 Curious - many joke it's always overcast in England...how off the mark would that be?


----------



## macraven

for Lynne G............


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

 to Lynne. 

And a belated  to Raven....sorry I missed it on the day but better late than never.

I've been spending all of my spare time dealing with insurance issues and looking for a decent  car on the pittance they are giving me for my old Toyota...not fun but I have some promising leads so wish me luck.

Hope everyone has a great night 

Oh Carole by the way..... does your aversion to the new AHS have anything to do with clowns?


----------



## keishashadow

Vicki good luck in the hunt!

lol teasing?  more like nom, nom...eat 'em all up

https://news.yahoo.com/video/playful-beluga-whale-teases-kids-100033813.html?format=embed


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Had a great day.  Relaxing for another early ride at Diagon Alley.  Doing the water rides tomorrow too.


----------



## Cielei

Happy birthday Lynne! All settled in finally at portifino and love it. We are headed over bright and early in the am. I forgot my real camera - hopefully I can get enough with my iPhone to at least make a semi compelling trip repot when we get back.


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY METRO

Todd, have a great birthday my friend........see you in a couple of weeks


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I've been spending all of my spare time dealing with insurance issues and looking for a decent  car on the pittance they are giving me for my old Toyota...not fun but I have some promising leads so wish me luck.
> 
> Oh Carole by the way..... does your aversion to the new AHS have anything to do with clowns?



Hope the search goes well Vicki..........no, I'm fine with clowns.....well, okish, no it's the Freak element that scares me to death. I watched a film when I was about 10 (shouldn't have been watching it)  that was made in 1932 called Freaks........and it scared to me to the end of the earth and back and I never forgot it. Horrible, horrible film. And it think AHS may be kinda based on it......makes my fear of white masks and MM pale into insignificance. Remind me to tell you why I have never managed to get my picture taken with Barney......no I'm not scared of Barney  but there is a story 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Had a great day.  Relaxing for another early ride at Diagon Alley.  Doing the water rides tomorrow too.



Belated b/day wishes Lynne 



keishashadow said:


> Curious - many joke it's always overcast in England...how off the mark would that be?



It is a lot of the time, it can be really lovely especially down south of the UK but yeah we don't have the perpetual blue skies that Florida has.......last couple of summers have been gorgeous but we don't expect much really. If we go away for a couple of day anywhere in the UK we have to take a selection of clothes cause you just don't know what it's going to be like. 

We live right on the coast of the North Sea so there is a chill that comes straight from Siberia some days........in the winter it bites!!! Not as bad the NE of the USA though in the winters, but too cold for me...........I was born in the wrong climate!



Quiet day today, grocery shopping and catching up with housework. Watching the Belgian Grand Prix this weekend........one of my favorite circuits to watch. It's one of those races that every time we went to Belgium to watch it it rained a lot........it does rain a lot there though as it is in the heart of the Ardennes forest. But beautiful place to go. First place I was ever served chips (fries) with mayonnaise.............

Anyhoots have a great weekend everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Cool.
> 
> I believe your B day is that Saturday, right?
> 
> Well we are doing some park time Friday and if the weather holds then poolside Saturday. Without DS with us we are free and relaxing, not that he is an issue. This is our first trip without him since 2008.



Well remembered..........I'm impressed!!! 

We have no real plans yet, it's the only thing we do plan........meeting up with people...........but,yep we'll get together at some point over the time you're there


----------



## Bluer101

Happy B Day Todd. 

And belated to Lynn. 

BTW:  it's Friday!!!


----------



## macraven

Todd


----------



## Marquibiri

Happy Birthday Todd!!!!

 

  

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Birthday Todd! 

Happy belated Lynne!

Here's to many more!!!!


----------



## buckeev

Yo MacRed...

Late, I know, but so sorry. (I haven't had any time to just sit here and visit with "My People"...as my DW calls the Dis folk.

Prayers to y'all. 

R


----------



## keishashadow

Todd - Greetings from your friends in the soon-to-be-frozen north






 imagine that...I used the word frozen on the DISboards without anybody breaking into song.

Carole - u seriously need to look into dual residency.  Get a big house in FLA, we'll all visit u for a pool party when in the area. I'll bring the beer.

buckeev - _my people, my homies, red-headed stepchildren_...we tend to answer to anything here


----------



## tink1957

to Todd...hope you had a great day 

No luck today finding a car...test drove one and took it to my mechanic...no ac, needs new wheel bearings etc plus it looked  much rougher in person...the search continues.....

Mac...good to see your hula gal again...we missed you


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday, late, but hope it was happy Todd!  


Ate a late lunch or early dinner,

 whatever you want to call a 3pm meal.  We had it at the Teak Neighborhood Grill.  Great food and a great wait staff.  We will be back.  We were so full no desire to eat the rest of the day.  That was a lot of food!  

Hope all are well. St. L sending good wishes, I am sorry to hear of your troubles.

Time to move from the Dark Side to the Motherland.  Man this week went fast!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> "My People"...as my DW calls the Dis folk.
> 
> R



Lol.........I like that!



keishashadow said:


> Carole - u seriously need to look into dual residency.  Get a big house in FLA, we'll all visit u for a pool party when in the area. I'll bring the beer.



Oh I wish!! I remember in 08 we did consider buying a 2nd home in Dunedin near Clearwater..........prices were fantastic......house was huge, massive pool.........and we kinda chickened out.....well we did chicken out. DH business was going through a massive restructure and we didn't know if we would be moving out to Saudi Arabia with it........so just too much upheaval at the time. I'm a great believer in things happen for a reason so we are sure it was the right choice............But if we do I'll have a shelf cleared in the fridge for the beers ............how's about California.........would you visit us there if we did bite the bullet  



tink1957 said:


> No luck today finding a car...test drove one and took it to my mechanic...no ac, needs new wheel bearings etc plus it looked  much rougher in person...the search continues.....
> :



Keep your chin up Vicki.........the right one will come along for you..........no A/C 



Lynne G said:


> Ate a late lunch or early dinner,
> 
> whatever you want to call a 3pm meal.  We had it at the Teak Neighborhood Grill.  Great food and a great wait staff.  We will be back.  We were so full no desire to eat the rest of the day.  That was a lot of food!
> :



Glad you're having fun Lynne..........we love Teak.........food is amazing.going to go back this year as there is a donut burger with my name on it in there 



BBQ tonight.......well, it's been sunny and then rain......now sunny again........hate this unpredictable weather!

Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## Dee2013

At the dentist today and my mind kept going to US and IOA! Thanks to dental insurance, it was the cheapest vacation ever!


----------



## Metro West

Thanks all.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAYS Mac & Metro!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet here today..................

Anyone watch the new Dr Who last night? I like Peter Capaldi as an actor so decided to watch it............think I'm going to like him as the Dr 

2 weeks tomorrow till we leave for overnight at airport  Can't wait as it is very very cool here today. Sunny, but cool!

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend


----------



## Pax

I've read all of you all's posts, but I've never joined in the thread's fun. I hope my visit here is welcome...

I loved the new Doctor. It was about time they grew him up a bit. I thought that it bodes well for the rest of his run. Anytime they bring in the "terrible trio" in an episode I'm a happy guy.

Sharkey... you need to update your trips in your sig. line. Also... looking forward to seeing you two in Oct. Dora and I liked hanging out with you guys last year.

Also thrilled to hear Marco will be around. Thought we might miss him.

Mac... they say it was your birthday. I turn 40 on the 30th... so you have some catching up to do 


Pax


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Pax said:


> Sharkey... you need to update your trips in your sig. line. Also... looking forward to seeing you two in Oct. Dora and I liked hanging out with you guys last year.
> 
> Also thrilled to hear Marco will be around. Thought we might miss him.
> 
> Pax



Thanks for pointing that out Pax... I am now UTD  Less than 40 days and I'll be updating again!


----------



## macraven

_my mother died last week, in a fridge now at another Funeral home and i can't get a death certificate until they sign off on it to say she is dead.
i know she is gone, i held her during that time.


one mile to wisconsin for me and so she died in another state.


no memorial service, no funeral but a cremation is what i need to do once her body is released to me.


my nerves have been shot over going thru all of this but it took that post from *Pax* and *Sharky* to get me back here...........


i can never get enough HHN..........
i am completely and totally addicted to it.

kind of morbid that HHN is what just perked me up.....
i'll deal with the shame of that later.


but, i have read what others have posted towards me and that too has brought me back here to be among the living.
bad pun...
many shout outs to Keisha, Damnit Janet, Tink/Vicki, Schumi/Carole, Bluer and Mrs Bluer, TaylorsDad, St L aka/Ky07,Cielei, buckeev who is one of my people, Marco, Lynne G, donald duck and everyone else who though of me.......i appreciate all of youse and thank you for thinking of me while i go through this part of life._


----------



## macraven

_
to our newest homie


*Pax*

consider this your home away from home.


i meet pax and his wife Dora years ago when the darkside boards started up.
so glad he dropped in and started talking about HHN......

Pax, just talk about anything.
that's all we do here.
sometimes it is 4 different subjects at a time that is going on and we all read them sometimes replying to a subject days later.


so looking forward to seeing the sunday night gang of  you, dora, sharky and her husband and marco again!_




Pax said:


> I've read all of you all's posts, but I've never joined in the thread's fun. I hope my visit here is welcome...
> 
> Pax


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _my mother died last week, in a fridge now at another Funeral home and i can't get a death certificate until they sign off on it to say she is dead.
> i know she is gone, i held her during that time.
> 
> 
> one mile to wisconsin for me and so she died in another state.
> 
> 
> no memorial service, no funeral but a cremation is what i need to do once her body is released to me.
> 
> 
> my nerves have been shot over going thru all of this but it took that post from *Pax* and *Sharky* to get me back here...........
> 
> 
> i can never get enough HHN..........
> i am completely and totally addicted to it.
> 
> kind of morbid that HHN is what just perked me up.....
> i'll deal with the shame of that later.
> 
> 
> but, i have read what others have posted towards me and that too has brought me back here to be among the living.
> bad pun...
> many shout outs to Keisha, Damnit Janet, Tink/Vicki, Schumi/Carole, Bluer and Mrs Bluer, TaylorsDad, St L aka/Ky07,Cielei, buckeev who is one of my people, Marco, Lynne G, donald duck and everyone else who though of me.......i appreciate all of youse and thank you for thinking of me while i go through this part of life._



Welcome back homie!

Just think you will be on vacation soon and then you can relax and have fun. 

It's just crazy with the whole death cert thing, it just makes the whole ordeal worse than in needs to be. 

On a side note my father is back in for another surgery. This time fixing hernias and lots scar tissue from the past 2 surgeries. You know all that ordeal. 

But we are still on for HHN. Let all relax and have fun. I can't wait for the gang to get together. 



WELCOME PAX


----------



## donaldduck352

*Wow mac what a road your traveling Joyce and I sending you our thoughts and prayers* 

*Hey Bluer we are so siked for Oct. 11'th* 

*Welcome aboard Pax you will love it here*


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Welcome back homie!
> 
> Just think you will be on vacation soon and then you can relax and have fun.
> 
> It's just crazy with the whole death cert thing, it just makes the whole ordeal worse than in needs to be.
> 
> On a side note my father is back in for another surgery. This time fixing hernias and lots scar tissue from the past 2 surgeries. You know all that ordeal.
> 
> But we are still on for HHN. Let all relax and have fun. I can't wait for the gang to get together.
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME PAX



_Bluer, i hope the surgery goes smooth for your dad.
you do such a great job helping him, he is in good hands.

so looking forward to the vacation.
hoping you and Mrs Blue have the room next to me again.

me too.
can't wait for the gang to be together again _


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Bluer, i hope the surgery goes smooth for your dad. you do such a great job helping him, he is in good hands.  so looking forward to the vacation. hoping you and Mrs Blue have the room next to me again.  me too. can't wait for the gang to be together again



Mac- sorry to hear what you're going through. I can't imagine! 

Thought about doing an October trip but it looks like the on sites are close be booking and the rates are too high for aph. Guess I'll keep checking. It hasn't even been a month and I'm ready to head back! Leaving for Dallas Thursday with my wife to see the sites and watch FSU play Okie St.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Mac- sorry to hear what you're going through. I can't imagine!
> 
> Thought about doing an October trip but it looks like the on sites are close be booking and the rates are too high for aph. Guess I'll keep checking. It hasn't even been a month and I'm ready to head back! Leaving for Dallas Thursday with my wife to see the sites and watch FSU play Okie St.



_thank you.
some days i'm still in a fog and then the other days i'm just the ditzy blonde....


i noticed that RPH is sold out on my october dates.
i received a pin code one day last week and called to see if it would be that much cheaper than my AP rate that i booked.

was told since the hotel is sold out for my dates, they can not honor the pin code.
after talking with the TM, was told the pin code was the same rate what i already have.

sorry you will be missing the darkside this october but watching FSU play the Okie's is the next best thing._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> thank you. some days i'm still in a fog and then the other days i'm just the ditzy blonde....  i noticed that RPH is sold out on my october dates. i received a pin code one day last week and called to see if it would be that much cheaper than my AP rate that i booked.  was told since the hotel is sold out for my dates, they can not honor the pin code. after talking with the TM, was told the pin code was the same rate what i already have.  sorry you will be missing the darkside this october but watching FSU play the Okie's is the next best thing.



I can only imagine

I'm will keep checking for an opening. I will need my uni fix soon! If I don't make it to meet all of you, have a great time! I know you all will!


----------



## Marquibiri

Pax said:


> Also thrilled to hear Marco will be around. Thought we might miss him.
> Pax



Neeeevvvveeeeer! 

I'll be there! Ain't getting rid of me so easily 



macraven said:


> _
> many shout outs to Keisha, Damnit Janet, Tink/Vicki, Schumi/Carole, Bluer and Mrs Bluer, TaylorsDad, St L aka/Ky07,Cielei, buckeev who is one of my people, Marco, Lynne G, donald duck and everyone else who though of me.......i appreciate all of youse and thank you for thinking of me while i go through this part of life._







macraven said:


> _
> i noticed that RPH is sold out on my october dates.
> i received a pin code one day last week and called to see if it would be that much cheaper than my AP rate that i booked.
> 
> was told since the hotel is sold out for my dates, they can not honor the pin code.
> after talking with the TM, was told the pin code was the same rate what i already have.
> _



I didn't like the APH deals for RPH... ended up booking Cabana Bay ( so I can say I've been there  ) and to save a few bucks...
Kinda bummed out that I will not have the Unlimited Express Pass.. 

Cheers!

Marquibiri


----------



## schumigirl

Pax said:


> I've read all of you all's posts, but I've never joined in the thread's fun. I hope my visit here is welcome...
> 
> I loved the new Doctor. It was about time they grew him up a bit. I thought that it bodes well for the rest of his run. Anytime they bring in the "terrible trio" in an episode I'm a happy guy.



Welcome Pax ...........nice to have you along........heard a lot about you.......all good of course 

I'm not the biggest dr who fan.....used to watch it years ago when it really was a kids show........loved David Tennant but wasn't keen on Matt Smith so never watched it......DH is a massive fan.....old and new episodes.......there's always at least 10 on our TiVo 



Bluer101 said:


> On a side note my father is back in for another surgery. This time fixing hernias and lots scar tissue from the past 2 surgeries. You know all that ordeal.



Hope it goes well for your dad..........such a worry where surgery is involved 




I would like to wish my wonderful husband a very  today. He truly is the best husband imaginable and I love every second we are together 

He arrives home tonight so no going out for dinner.......just making pizza today and a big chocolate cake.......I'll have ice cream as I hate chocolate cake, but apparently I make the best one ever 

Have a great Monday


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _my mother died last week, in a fridge now at another Funeral home and i can't get a death certificate until they sign off on it to say she is dead.
> i know she is gone, i held her during that time.
> 
> 
> one mile to wisconsin for me and so she died in another state.
> 
> 
> no memorial service, no funeral but a cremation is what i need to do once her body is released to me.
> 
> 
> my nerves have been shot over going thru all of this but it took that post from *Pax* and *Sharky* to get me back here...........
> 
> 
> i can never get enough HHN..........
> i am completely and totally addicted to it.
> 
> kind of morbid that HHN is what just perked me up.....
> i'll deal with the shame of that later.
> 
> 
> but, i have read what others have posted towards me and that too has brought me back here to be among the living.
> bad pun...
> many shout outs to Keisha, Damnit Janet, Tink/Vicki, Schumi/Carole, Bluer and Mrs Bluer, TaylorsDad, St L aka/Ky07,Cielei, buckeev who is one of my people, Marco, Lynne G, donald duck and everyone else who though of me.......i appreciate all of youse and thank you for thinking of me while i go through this part of life._



Oh Mac.  So sorry to read this.  I understand this whole state line thing all too well.  There are such crazy differences in "rules".  Hang in there.  I don't think it is at all morbid to be cheered up by HHN.  It's important to have something to look forward. to you.  You will be there way before me.  I am looking forward to reports from other homies to get me more excited.


----------



## schumigirl

Went out to buy little birthday candles this afternoon and stopped off in the card shop for a new baby card for someone..........and

Christmas cards are everywhere 

Schools are not even back in session yet over here! Heck, even the Halloween stuff is not on the shelves!

Far too early.


----------



## macraven

Tom (aka Schumi's husband)





_enjoy your special day.

maybe if you are lucky, Carole will also get you a Christmas card......._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tom (aka Schumi's husband)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _enjoy your special day.
> 
> maybe if you are lucky, Carole will also get you a Christmas card......._



Aww thanks........will pass it on 

No Christmas cards will be bought until December for me.......ok maybe late November 

Pizzas are ready to bake.......cake is made and looks delicious, even though I don't eat it..............presents are wrapped........just waiting for the birthday guy now............about an hour I think till he gets home


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _my mother died last week, in a fridge now at another Funeral home and i can't get a death certificate until they sign off on it to say she is dead.
> i know she is gone, i held her during that time.
> 
> 
> one mile to wisconsin for me and so she died in another state.
> 
> 
> no memorial service, no funeral but a cremation is what i need to do once her body is released to me.
> 
> 
> my nerves have been shot over going thru all of this but it took that post from *Pax* and *Sharky* to get me back here...........
> 
> 
> i can never get enough HHN..........
> i am completely and totally addicted to it.
> 
> kind of morbid that HHN is what just perked me up.....
> i'll deal with the shame of that later.
> 
> 
> but, i have read what others have posted towards me and that too has brought me back here to be among the living.
> bad pun...
> many shout outs to Keisha, Damnit Janet, Tink/Vicki, Schumi/Carole, Bluer and Mrs Bluer, TaylorsDad, St L aka/Ky07,Cielei, buckeev who is one of my people, Marco, Lynne G, donald duck and everyone else who though of me.......i appreciate all of youse and thank you for thinking of me while i go through this part of life._



Oh Mac, I am so sorry for your loss and everything you are going through. My heart is just breaking 

Big BIG hugs to you my friend.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

 to Tom...hope you get your birthday wish  ..whatever it may be

 Raven...I know how hard it is, I lost my mom a few years ago and still miss her every day.

Welcome to our new homie Pax


----------



## macraven

_thank you sharky and tink.
much appreciated.



did i read that schumi has invited the entire gang to her place tonight for birthday cake and pizza????

i swear that is how i read it.



get the bus ready and let's have all the homies pile in for that party at schumi's.

wear a life jacket in case the bus doesn't float when we cross over the pond._


----------



## Pax

Thanks for the welcome everyone... and for the very publicly offered invitation to pizza and cake at schumigirl's place!

Donald... I think we actually met four or five years ago at Finn's before an event. Table full of Dissers and Chainsaw Wolfers. 

Like I said... I've been reading here for years now, so I know most of you through your posts... I'm just not super chatty. I can tell all of you with absolute certainty that this is the nicest corner of the boards by FAR.

In the interest of talking about nothing...

... so my wife opened a box of taco shells tonight. She noticed it had been carefully retaped with two pieces of scotch tape (didn't notice at the store of course... it was a clever job). When she opened it.. the shells inside had been put in a Ziploc bag and three were missing. 

I'm sure they're fine right?? 

Pax


----------



## Marquibiri

Pax said:


> ... so my wife opened a box of taco shells tonight. She noticed it had been carefully retaped with two pieces of scotch tape (didn't notice at the store of course... it was a clever job). When she opened it.. the shells inside had been put in a Ziploc bag and three were missing.
> 
> I'm sure they're fine right??
> 
> Pax





 

You can't be serious!


----------



## macraven

Pax said:


> In the interest of talking about nothing...
> 
> ... so my wife opened a box of taco shells tonight. She noticed it had been carefully retaped with two pieces of scotch tape (didn't notice at the store of course... it was a clever job). When she opened it.. the shells inside had been put in a Ziploc bag and three were missing.
> 
> I'm sure they're fine right??
> 
> Pax



_since youse two aren't gonna eat those taco shells, save them for when we all meet up.

i'll snatch some taco sauce packets from Taco Bell and bring them on the 5th to go with our "taco shell appetizers".....


_


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Haven't been around for a bit...very busy final days of summer.

Mac - I am so sorry to hear of your loss 

Happy belated birthday to a number of people on here!  I have to say, the one thing I look forward to at this time of year is when my birthday coupons start rolling in.....a free dessert here, a free burger here, etc!

And Chris has a bit of news (_read the shirt_)...


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Pax said:


> In the interest of talking about nothing...
> 
> ... so my wife opened a box of taco shells tonight. She noticed it had been carefully retaped with two pieces of scotch tape (didn't notice at the store of course... it was a clever job). When she opened it.. the shells inside had been put in a Ziploc bag and three were missing.
> 
> I'm sure they're fine right??
> 
> Pax



So Dora finds all of those "re-purposed" food items too?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _thank you sharky and tink.
> much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> did i read that schumi has invited the entire gang to her place tonight for birthday cake and pizza????
> 
> i swear that is how i read it.
> 
> 
> 
> get the bus ready and let's have all the homies pile in for that party at schumi's.
> 
> wear a life jacket in case the bus doesn't float when we cross over the pond._



*nods emphatically* Yup... that's what I read too Mac! Now where's that party bus?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

KStarfish82 said:


>



Awww... Congrats!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Have I ever mentioned how much I haaaaaate hot humid weather? unless of course I am at HOME in Florida Well I do. Loathe. Hate. Despise. *le sigh*


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _since youse two aren't gonna eat those taco shells, save them for when we all meet up.
> 
> i'll snatch some taco sauce packets from Taco Bell and bring them on the 5th to go with our "taco shell appetizers".....
> 
> 
> _



You know you have been on a diet too long when the thought of munching on rewrapped second hand taco shells and sauce is enough to make your mouth water.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all survived the coasters at Kennywood on Saturday, didn't toss any of my adult sons off a single one, will call it a win, win.  

 Had my long-delayed apt with PCP this week.  You should've seen the look on his face when we discussed the new back injury I experienced earlier this month and then I complained about being so sore after the amusement park visit.  Supposed to go back a week or too after doing the parks in Orlando, think i'll keep my yap shut.



Dee2013 said:


> At the dentist today and my mind kept going to US and IOA! Thanks to dental insurance, it was the cheapest vacation ever!


 

 welcome to PAX...inspiring a new horror tag-line...don't eat the taco shells!


schumigirl said:


> Quiet here today..................
> 
> *Anyone watch the new Dr Who last night? I like Peter Capaldi as an actor so decided to watch it............think I'm going to like him as the Dr*
> 
> 2 weeks tomorrow till we leave for overnight at airport  Can't wait as it is very very cool here today. Sunny, but cool!
> 
> Hope everyone's had a nice weekend


 
 we are ga-ga for the doctor but I was freaking out the first few scenes thought it was going to be a disaster.  By the time it was over, couldn't wait until the next episode.  I may need to have you translate for me thoughfinding it difficult to understand Mr Capaldi at times but did get the overall gist of it.  I kept rewinding it on DVR until DH started to growl.  I had no issue with any of the most recent doctors. Must be the accent he is using?

 California here we come.  We've visited several times and DH was stationed at various naval bases there back in the day, but I can't help feeling uneasy there as to the earthquakes.  We've had them here strong enough to feel a rumble but I'll admit to being chicken when it comes to the fault line there.



Bluer101 said:


> Welcome back homie!
> 
> Just think you will be on vacation soon and then you can relax and have fun.
> 
> It's just crazy with the whole death cert thing, it just makes the whole ordeal worse than in needs to be.
> 
> On a side note my father is back in for another surgery. This time fixing hernias and lots scar tissue from the past 2 surgeries. You know all that ordeal.
> 
> But we are still on for HHN. Let all relax and have fun. I can't wait for the gang to get together.
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME PAX


 
 good luck to your Dad , scared me for a minute there re HHN.



TaylorsDad said:


> You know you have been on a diet too long when the thought of munching on rewrapped second hand taco shells and sauce is enough to make your mouth water.






SharkyGoddess said:


> Awww... Congrats!


 
 I'm squinting but does it say what I thing it does as to a new addition?  if so woo-hoo to KFed & family

 mac  the following makes _perfect_ sense to me!  After going thru such a draining experience, you need to focus on something to keep you plodding along while you are overwhelmed by the enormity of things...why not a cherished vacation tradition where you will be surrounded by lunatics (both those of chainsaw wielding persuasion & your friends hehe)?

_kind of morbid that HHN is what just perked me up.....
i'll deal with the shame of that later._


----------



## Lynne G

Hello from the Motherland, enjoying the Yacht Club.  


Mac, sending strength and good wishes.  Know that loved ones will always be in your heart.  May comfort and peace be with you.  

Nice and hot and humid. Happy!


----------



## macraven

"You know you have been on a diet too long when the thought of munching on rewrapped second hand taco shells and sauce is enough to make your mouth water."

_diet..........ugh
so true TaylorsDad



i just fed the cats some cat food and that started to look good to me......._


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all!  Haven't been around for a bit...very busy final days of summer.
> 
> Mac - I am so sorry to hear of your loss
> 
> Happy belated birthday to a number of people on here!  I have to say, the one thing I look forward to at this time of year is when my birthday coupons start rolling in.....a free dessert here, a free burger here, etc!
> 
> And Chris has a bit of news (_read the shirt_)...



_thank you Kfish.

such a cute baby, or should i say little male person ........
the tshirt is adorable.
_


SharkyGoddess said:


> *nods emphatically* Yup... that's what I read too Mac! Now where's that party bus?


_
i'm hoping the ice cream schumi had for the cake hasn't melted yet.
our bus must be running late.
_


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _thank you Kfish.
> 
> such a cute baby, or should i say little male person ........
> the tshirt is adorable.
> _
> 
> Thanks Mac, Sharky and Janet.....Chris is going to be a big brother in February!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Hey all survived the coasters at Kennywood on Saturday, didn't toss any of my adult sons off a single one, will call it a win, win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac  the following makes _perfect_ sense to me!  After going thru such a draining experience, you need to focus on something to keep you plodding along while you are overwhelmed by the enormity of things...why not a cherished vacation tradition where you will be surrounded by lunatics (both those of chainsaw wielding persuasion & your friends hehe)?
> 
> _kind of morbid that HHN is what just perked me up.....
> i'll deal with the shame of that later._


_
i love the smell of gasoline....._


Lynne G said:


> Hello from the Motherland, enjoying the Yacht Club.
> 
> 
> Mac, sending strength and good wishes.  Know that loved ones will always be in your heart.  May comfort and peace be with you.
> 
> Nice and hot and humid. Happy!



_thank you lynne.

i have been reading on the motherland side of the Dis that it is so hot in the parks.......
hope that makes the crowds lower there so you don't have long waits for rides.

Yacht Club..........that has to be nice!

_


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> _thank you Kfish.
> 
> such a cute baby, or should i say little male person ........
> the tshirt is adorable.
> _
> 
> Thanks Mac, Sharky and Janet.....Chris is going to be a big brother in February!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i thought the tshirt said Bro but wasn't sure if i should mention why it has Bro on it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations !!
> 
> another little Kfish to add to the pond..._
Click to expand...


----------



## Cielei

Just got back and we are exhausted. I'll have to catch up when I can catch my breath again.


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Just got back and we are exhausted. I'll have to catch up when I can catch my breath again.



_i love it when the homies come here to tell us when they arrive back home from the vacation.....

it makes me sleep better at night knowing all the homies are home safe._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol..........sorry you alls missed the party..........will make more pizza next time..........everyone welcome 

Cielei........glad you're home safe........

KFish........ Congratulations.......fantastic news...........and your boy is so cute 

Janet.........Peter Capaldi is Scottish, like David Tennant but he, like a lot of Scots speaks very fast and he was speaking fast in this........we have to slow down at times to be understood in England.........you would think it was another language  I was like you, wasn't sure at the beginning........but as I said not A huge fan anyway, but I enjoyed it. 

Hope the back is ok too........ouch!!


Just had pest control out.........we have a wasps nest beside our front door. Angry wasps too!! Called them yesterday and they were out bright and early this morning..........so nest is gone but we have to spray stuff for a few days just to make sure...........yuk! 

Off for some shopping..........have to buy a new hand luggage bag for me ........the one I have is too heavy for the airline we are flying with this year...........any excuse to buy something new 

Happy Wednesday


----------



## keishashadow

what day is it?

 carole - thanks re the owie, used to back issues, just not the lower variety...a new country heard from lol.  

 david tenant spoke 'my' languageit didn't matter exactly 'what' he said

_"this is my timey whimey detector...it goes ding when there's stuff..."._ 

 good luck with the luggage hunt.  not thrilled with the heys one I got a few trips ago, wheels not quite 'right', should've invested in a tumi and been done with it.  DH has of all brands a large 'Jeep' hardside.  bought at an outlet under $50 and it's outlasted everything else but oh, so ugly lol.

 Kfed - woohoo, are you hoping for a boy or a girl?

 lynne - r u taking lots of pictures to share?  

 did anybody see the new dessert party option offered for Disney's MNSSHP parties?  $99 per person on top of the party ticket.  Desserts, mingling with characters in the castle and special area for parade & FW viewing.  ouch that's a lotta dough!  If they knocked off the food and cut the price by 2/3rds I'd be in for the reserved standing area though.  every year the crowd gets worse, ridiculous to have to stake out a spot 1-1/2 hrs early.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> KStarfish82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i thought the tshirt said Bro but wasn't sure if i should mention why it has Bro on it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations !!
> 
> another little Kfish to add to the pond..._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> KFish........ Congratulations.......fantastic news...........and your boy is so cute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  We are excited (and even more excited that I have a two week vacation planned in April because I will be on leave )
> 
> 
> 
> keishashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kfed - woohoo, are you hoping for a boy or a girl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We would like a girl to even the playing field.....but Chris would also be awesome with a brother too.  This time around has been different with certain aspects so I am hoping that means a gender difference
Click to expand...


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Congrats to  Kfish on making our little cutie a big brother.

Janet..I like the new Doctor.. just don't love him like Tennant but he will do.

Lynne...enjoy your time at the motherland and stay cool...have a Dole Whip for me(I hear they have some with coconut rum at AK)

Hey Carole...maybe you can talk the guys into that purple luggage this time...I have a set of lilac cases that are very easy to spot at baggage claim.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## macraven

_oh yea, i remember now.
it's wednesday._


----------



## Heluvsme

Hi everyone! I hope you all are doing well--healthy and happy!

Dawn


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - thanks re the owie, used to back issues, just not the lower variety...a new country heard from lol.
> 
> david tenant spoke 'my' languageit didn't matter exactly 'what' he said
> 
> _"this is my timey whimey detector...it goes ding when there's stuff..."._
> 
> good luck with the luggage hunt.  not thrilled with the heys one I got a few trips ago, wheels not quite 'right', should've invested in a tumi and been done with it.  DH has of all brands a large 'Jeep' hardside.  bought at an outlet under $50 and it's outlasted everything else but oh, so ugly lol.
> .


 
I'm with you on David Tennant  Cool guy!

Luggage will be replaced next year I think........British Airways slightly damaged the wheel of mine this past May, but it'll do for this trip. But got a lightweight hand luggage bag today......it's purpley aubergine color and weight is less than a KG so should do the trick.......yep why is it all the things you don't like last the longest 



tink1957 said:


> Hey Carole...maybe you can talk the guys into that purple luggage this time...I have a set of lilac cases that are very easy to spot at baggage claim.



I have been told in no uncertain terms I am not getting a purple set! Tom and Kyle both have grey cases, I've for more of a huge holdall thing that is purpley aubergine and matches the hand luggage I got today.........but new luggage for next year and I've been told.........no purple 

Can't believe I'll see you again in a few weeks 



macraven said:


> _oh yea, i remember now.
> it's wednesday._



All day apparently! I'm hopeless at what day it is at the moment.........woke up yesterday thinking it was today.........woke up today totally lost!



Someone asked me today if I had started packing 

The day we leave for the overnighter at airport is plenty of time


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> "You know you have been on a diet too long when the thought of munching on rewrapped second hand taco shells and sauce is enough to make your mouth water."
> 
> _diet..........ugh
> so true TaylorsDad
> 
> 
> 
> i just fed the cats some cat food and that started to look good to me......._



Well, at least it seems to be paying off. 34lbs lost in 12 weeks. Sad thing is I keep thinking of all the things I can eat at Citywalk to put it back on for our Oct 3rd trip.


----------



## keishashadow

oh no, not stewie!



TaylorsDad said:


> Well, at least it seems to be paying off. 34lbs lost in 12 weeks. Sad thing is I keep thinking of all the things I can eat at Citywalk to put it back on for our Oct 3rd trip.



, impressive!  _almost_ makes me ashamed to be drooling since Vicki mentioned a dole whip...getting close for me...I can almost smell the pineapple juice


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, at least it seems to be paying off. 34lbs lost in 12 weeks. Sad thing is I keep thinking of all the things I can eat at Citywalk to put it back on for our Oct 3rd trip.



_that is a great accomplishment !
congrats.


i think i found some of those pounds that you lost.

i will gladly give them back to youse._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> , impressive!  _almost_ makes me ashamed to be drooling since Vicki mentioned a dole whip...getting close for me...I can almost smell the pineapple juice



I have to admit a Dole Whip is one of two things I would go back to Disney for............they are lush!!! I love anything with pineapple in 



macraven said:


> _that is a great accomplishment !
> congrats.
> 
> 
> i think i found some of those pounds that you lost.
> 
> i will gladly give them back to youse._



Yep fantastic loss...........I think I got some of those pounds too 

I am not a good dieter 


Not going far today, it's raining.


----------



## schumigirl

Just ordered our Rush of Fear with Express Pass  

Ordered ROF tickets without EP last week but called tonight to change for ROF with Express........cannot wait to see the Halloween house 



Turned out the most beautiful and very very hot day today.........emptied the plum trees of all their fruit and cooked them all down to make chutney.........DH hates the smell of chutney cooking, but loves the spicy chutney I make......... 

Anyhoots hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

sad to hear my girl Joan Rivers has been placed in a medically induced coma after routine procedure on vocal cords this morning.  81 and still giving them hell, you go girl, get well soon!

 carole - you should be good to go now!  bought myself a brand-y new PAP today.  Have been working the less expensive power pass but since it had such a big price increase vs current renewal for PAP I should eventually break even.  Credit card is sizzling, reserved the new secondary event @ MNSSHP last night...no I wasn't drinking.  will cancel it _very _quickly if early reports indicate it was anything akin to the MGM villain fiasco.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> sad to hear my girl Joan Rivers has been placed in a medically induced coma after routine procedure on vocal cords this morning.  81 and still giving them hell, you go girl, get well soon!
> 
> carole - you should be good to go now!  bought myself a brand-y new PAP today.  Have been working the less expensive power pass but since it had such a big price increase vs current renewal for PAP I should eventually break even.  Credit card is sizzling, reserved the new secondary event @ MNSSHP last night...no I wasn't drinking.  will cancel it _very _quickly if early reports indicate it was anything akin to the MGM villain fiasco.



I know poor Joan..........wish we had more like her that spoke their mind rather than what you're supposed to say.......funny lady..........vicious but funny.

Yep think we're good to go now...... Well I hope we are....funny you mentioning sizzling credit cards................ I just pass the bill on to DH when it comes in......bless him 

Well done on the purchase..........don't know about the MGM villain fiasco.........curious now 




It's Friday  Got some friends coming around tonight, just drinks and snacks so no proper dinner to cook for a change.........lots of little nibbles and bits......nice and relaxing 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

sounds like carole has nice weekend at bat

 supposed to be raining here and I have my GD until Sunday so her parents can go to a wedding, need to go to $ store to get some arts & crafts to keep her occupied

 what's everybody else doing this long weekend?


----------



## macraven

_paper work, paper work and more paper work..

and

son had a wisdom tooth pulled so i get to play nurse this weekend.



but, no rain due here so that's good._


----------



## KStarfish82

schumigirl said:


> I have to admit a Dole Whip is one of two things I would go back to Disney for............they are lush!!! I love anything with pineapple in



Ever get the one at the Polynesian?  You buy the cup and then you go over to the ice cream machine where they have pineapple, vanilla and twist ice cream.  My father or husband always gets it and they have me twirl it (I used to work at an ice cream shop)

Here is the result:


----------



## keishashadow

mac - maybe ice cream would make DS feel a bit better, wisdom teeth are rough to get pulled.

 Kfed - that's a serious looking cone.  We always joke how the ones in MK that are floats have a giant 'air hole' in the middle.  figure there is a trick to it swirling it thusly.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Ever get the one at the Polynesian?  You buy the cup and then you go over to the ice cream machine where they have pineapple, vanilla and twist ice cream.  My father or husband always gets it and they have me twirl it (I used to work at an ice cream shop)
> 
> Here is the result:



_well.................it is a big cone.
does your dad or husband share with you?_


----------



## macraven

_it is sunday...........
i started to say, where has the weekend gone, but realized that monday is Labor Day.

Mr Mac quit his job so now my schedule will be all screwed up.
i won't know it is a weekday anymore since his alarm clock won't be going off at 4:45 am anymore......


that is a good thing.


haven't had much time to play on the darkside with my homie friends.
just now coming to read what is happening with everyone.

i started doing paper work and trying to get things tied together before the end of september.
i did go my umpteenth "orientation" meeting for the high school on friday.
but i did put in for my vacation time......
i do have priorities............


hope all have a great Labor Day.
if you plan to do a bbq, set another plate on the table for me._


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Ever get the one at the Polynesian?  You buy the cup and then you go over to the ice cream machine where they have pineapple, vanilla and twist ice cream.  My father or husband always gets it and they have me twirl it (I used to work at an ice cream shop)
> 
> Here is the result:



Wow...........that's quite a whopper  I have to get me one of those.........don't think mine would be as good as that one though 



macraven said:


> _it is sunday...........
> i started to say, where has the weekend gone, but realized that monday is Labor Day.
> 
> Mr Mac quit his job so now my schedule will be all screwed up.
> i won't know it is a weekday anymore since his alarm clock won't be going off at 4:45 am anymore......
> 
> 
> that is a good thing.
> 
> 
> haven't had much time to play on the darkside with my homie friends.
> just now coming to read what is happening with everyone.
> 
> i started doing paper work and trying to get things tied together before the end of september.
> i did go my umpteenth "orientation" meeting for the high school on friday.
> but i did put in for my vacation time......
> i do have priorities............
> 
> 
> hope all have a great Labor Day.
> if you plan to do a bbq, set another plate on the table for me._



Yay for mr mac..........no more 4.45 alarms going off.........nice!!

When Kyle isn't at University I'm like that.........with no alarm going off I have no clue some days what day it is when I wake up.........yes it's definetely a good thing 



Spent some of yesterday cleaning......well, using the carpet vax cleaner thingy.....one of my friends spilled a whole glass of red wine over the carpet and half way up the wall........the room she was in has a light caramel colored carpet and cream walls..........I didn't know how bad it was till the morning as I was mooching around and was sitting somewhere else when it happened.......I just thought she had dribbled a bit.........well it came out of the carpet ok but I had to retouch the wall with paint as it was quite badly marked 

It was a good night though.

I forgot it was Labor Day already............have a good one


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Wow...........that's quite a whopper  I have to get me one of those.........don't think mine would be as good as that one though
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for mr mac..........no more 4.45 alarms going off.........nice!!
> 
> When Kyle isn't at University I'm like that.........with no alarm going off I have no clue some days what day it is when I wake up.........yes it's definetely a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> Spent some of yesterday cleaning......well, using the carpet vax cleaner thingy.....one of my friends spilled a whole glass of red wine over the carpet and half way up the wall........the room she was in has a light caramel colored carpet and cream walls..........I didn't know how bad it was till the morning as I was mooching around and was sitting somewhere else when it happened.......I just thought she had dribbled a bit.........well it came out of the carpet ok but I had to retouch the wall with paint as it was quite badly marked
> 
> It was a good night though.
> 
> I forgot it was Labor Day already............have a good one



_i just sent an email to my dearest homie friend and thought, maybe i won't go to bed right now but check in to the sans thread in case anyone is up for a card game of "old maids"  
does anyone remember playing that card game?


anyhoot, i see schumi girl and started to think, why is she up so late.
due to lack of sleep i remembered it is morning time for her now........


so good to see you here Carole !!


one question to ask youse........
was it your carpeting or your friend's carpeting that got doused with the wine?

if it was at her house, you can be thankful it wasn't your house.
but, if it was your carpeting, then you can say to yourself, only give that gal water to drink next time she is over.......

_


----------



## macraven

_dang!  
i must be tired as i reread schumi's post.



it was her house and her carpet that got drunk.....


oh my, i hope you can get the stains out !



yes, it will be lovely not to have an alarm clock go off in the mornings..
but the cats here will be in a foul mood if they don't get their breakfast at 5:20 am each day...........

_


----------



## schumigirl

Lol........yes my carpet.......and our wine glasses are not small.........the term goldfish bowls has been mentioned about all our wine glasses 

She's gone away to the Emirates for a couple of months with her DH so will tell her when I talk to her she's on white wine or water next time........

Now I remember one of the reasons I have no animals..........

Off to hang out some 

Get to bed mac, it's so late there!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday, belatedly, to Goofyfigment!  My DD shares your birthday.  Hope yours was great.

We are now going to our third hotel.  Leaving the Yacht and going into the Wilderness for our last two nights.  Boy has time flown.  I did go to the Viilains Party. It was very crowded and very unorganized. I doubt we will do that again, and since we will be going to the first MNSSHP, I am praying big time that there will be much less crowds and better organization.  

Hope all are having a nice Labor Day weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Happy birthday, belatedly, to Goofyfigment! My DD shares your birthday. Hope yours was great.
> 
> We are now going to our third hotel. Leaving the Yacht and going into the Wilderness for our last two nights. Boy has time flown. I did go to the Viilains Party. It was very crowded and very unorganized. I doubt we will do that again, and since we will be going to the first MNSSHP, I am praying big time that there will be much less crowds and better organization.
> 
> Hope all are having a nice Labor Day weekend!



the villians @ MGM?  have heard that was a nightmare (no pun intended).  many requested refunds and got them.  hoping the reports of the villians sinister soiree @ MK are better or i'll be cancelling that quickly.

have fun going into 'the wildnerness'...take it easy on my home

 was supposed to go to idlewild with GD today, pouring down rain since last night, think we'll do SAMS & lowes instead haha, then drop her off back home.

 mac congrats to mr mac on his retirement...now it's time to let 'er rip and make mayhem together


----------



## macraven

_OMG.............this one slipped past me
(very sorry about that.)









*goofyfigment* 


hope you are still celebrating your happy day !_


----------



## macraven

_goofyfigment, i am going to pretend today is the 29th and maybe that will help on my screw up on being late for your bd greetings......_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Happy birthday, belatedly, to Goofyfigment!  My DD shares your birthday.  Hope yours was great.
> 
> We are now going to our third hotel.  Leaving the Yacht and going into the Wilderness for our last two nights.  Boy has time flown.  I did go to the Viilains Party. It was very crowded and very unorganized. I doubt we will do that again, and since we will be going to the first MNSSHP, I am praying big time that there will be much less crowds and better organization.
> 
> Hope all are having a nice Labor Day weekend!



_enjoy yourselves at the 3rd hotel.
use the boat to get to MK.
it is fun!

some mnsshp do get crowded,  hoping the one you attend has more breathing room for you and your family.
i think you should dress up for the party.....
Lady Godiva might be a real eye catcher for a costume
maybe you could borrow a horse......_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> was supposed to go to idlewild with GD today, pouring down rain since last night, think we'll do SAMS & lowes instead haha, then drop her off back home.
> 
> mac congrats to mr mac on his retirement...now it's time to let 'er rip and make mayhem together



_well, he got up at the crack of dawn this morning to take the kayak out as water conditions were supposed to be perfect.


if only he will keep this schedule so i can sleep in is my thought.


make it a craft day with gd.
that could be a fun day since idlewood is out of the picture.

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lol........yes my carpet.......and our wine glasses are not small.........the term goldfish bowls has been mentioned about all our wine glasses
> 
> She's gone away to the Emirates for a couple of months with her DH so will tell her when I talk to her she's on white wine or water next time........
> 
> Now I remember one of the reasons I have no animals..........
> 
> Off to hang out some
> 
> Get to bed mac, it's so late there!!




_so if i was at your house and you gave me a glass of wine, should i  check if there are any goldfish swimming around it it first?

crossing my fingers you get the wine stain out.
the painting for the wall, i have no suggestions.
there are some things on my "no manual labor" list.
painting is at the top..
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _so if i was at your house and you gave me a glass of wine, should i  check if there are any goldfish swimming around it it first?
> 
> crossing my fingers you get the wine stain out.
> the painting for the wall, i have no suggestions.
> there are some things on my "no manual labor" list.
> painting is at the top..
> _



Lol......no fishes in this house............our glasses are well known among our friends.......I do have a couple of the novelty glass that holds a whole bottle ..........did that once........never again!!

Yes wine stain came out of carpet, that vax shampoo thingy is fantastic........but the wall is a different story...........huge purple stain. So have painted over as much as possible and will do the whole room properly when we get back.......not painting a whole room before a trip.

Painting is the one "manual labor" job I will do as I love doing it..........I paint the rooms that I can, things like the stairs I get the professionals in as it's just too high and DH is always happy to get someone in as he hates DIY 



It's so humid here today........but dull. Looks like we are going to get a thunderstorm. 

Got all Septembers birthday and anniversary cards this morning ready to hand out before we leave.

9 normal birthdays, then two 21sts and one 18th and 3 anniversary cards including ours.......haven't bought DH his yet. September is our busiest month for cards and presents closely followed by April.

But, all sorted for our trip now........I actually have nothing else to buy. Going to print out all our E tickets and things for plane, car hire, travel insurance and anything else that needs printed off.

Anyhoots Happy Labor Day


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Labor Day all! 

sent GD packing yesterday covered in glue & glitter. So much rain, I'm getting ready to build an ark here, we weighed seeing a movie or shopping. naturally, the latter option won out. Came home with a new sound bar for TV in LR. Now I won't have to stand out in cold on black friday for that hunt. SAMs had some good deals this year for the sale.

 carole's multi-tasking with those big old wine glasses = free weights, saves a trip to the gym!  how'd u like the Dr?  very different, still not sold on him lol.  haven't seen him in anything else but told he's well-respected.  

as to this bit of news http://www.david-tennant-news.com/gracepoint/  Was blown away by how good Broadchurch was, not sure why Fox feels the need to 'american-ize' it but happy to see David Tennant is reprising his role at least.


goofyfigment forgot the card, will go with cake...hope u had a great day!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Labor Day everyone!  No BBQ for us...but I do get to choose what's for dinner (birthday perk).  

First day of school tomorrow    but at least no kids.  Then then come flooding in on Wednesday.   

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy Labor Day! We made pulled pork last night with potato salad and beans. YUM!

Hoping everyone is having an easy going Monday!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Labor Day everyone!  No BBQ for us...but I do get to choose what's for dinner (birthday perk).
> 
> _First day of school tomorrow    but at least no kids.  Then then come flooding in on Wednesday.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone!_


_

 Kfish!


our school district started last week.
already went to skool on friday morning for a meeting.

and i put in for time off already.
have a trip planned for this month and need to organize for it.

in the meantime, i am plowing away with paper work and see no end to it for a few weeks.

we got a drizzle of rain this morning but only have wind now.

Mr Mac is getting used to not working.
he went out this morning early to ride his bike, did the fertilzer on the grass and just now went to take a nap.

i never nap in the daytime.
it is hard enough for me to sleep in the night time as it is.

hope you all have a great Labor Day celebration.
a day off of work is kewl....._


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Happy Labor Day! We made pulled pork last night with potato salad and beans. YUM!
> 
> Hoping everyone is having an easy going Monday!



_i love potato salad.
i could survive on just that for the rest of my life._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Got all Septembers birthday and anniversary cards this morning ready to hand out before we leave.
> 
> 9 normal birthdays, then two 21sts and one 18th and 3 anniversary cards including ours.......haven't bought DH his yet. September is our busiest month for cards and presents closely followed by April.
> 
> But, all sorted for our trip now........I actually have nothing else to buy. Going to print out all our E tickets and things for plane, car hire, travel insurance and anything else that needs printed off.
> 
> Anyhoots Happy Labor Day



_i know your birthday will be celebrated at the darkside.
i think your Mr's is also this month.

9 bd in one month.............
that is a busy month for youse.


all youse have left to do is pack now.

_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Happy birthday, belatedly, to Goofyfigment!  My DD shares your birthday.  Hope yours was great.
> 
> We are now going to our third hotel.  Leaving the Yacht and going into the Wilderness for our last two nights.  Boy has time flown.  I did go to the Viilains Party. It was very crowded and very unorganized. I doubt we will do that again, and since we will be going to the first MNSSHP, I am praying big time that there will be much less crowds and better organization.
> 
> Hope all are having a nice Labor Day weekend!



_how much longer for you Lynne G on the vacation?
hope you have another week to play there.
time goes by so fast when you are having fun and not being bothered with real life things.
don't you wish everyday could be like that.........

i have done 6 MNSSHP.
a few were packed, completely packed and it was meh.
the others were not and that was loads of fun!
crossing my fingers you have a light crowd and no rain on the party day._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Happy Labor Day all!
> 
> 
> goofyfigment forgot the card, will go with cake...hope u had a great day!



_that's a beautiful birthday cake for goofyfigment!

think she will share with us.....


i always do the Figment ride at the motherland.
liked the original ride better though._


----------



## Bluer101

Just a quick run by. Hope everyone is good. 

Mac, thanks for the card. 

Dad is still in the hospital but in better spirits. He has now been in 10 days and still no real food, just one night of 5 pieces of ziti. 

He has been backing up and they needed to put a tube down to pump out. But now that's back out and ran tests and they think the system is still in surgery shock. He is now starting to pass some stuff, don't know what without food. 

Anyways he might be home this week with home nurse. 

Well DW and I have next weekend to ourselves at RPR. 

Then a few weeks later with the gang at HHN. Boy do I and Mac need this vacation. 

Schumi, 

Remember to pm me for next weekend. 

Happy B day to Goofy. 

Sorry if I missed anyone or anything else not intentional. Just crazy here.


----------



## macraven

_prayers for your dad and all in your family Bluer....

thank you for the update on him.



hope you and Mrs Bluer have a relaxing and fun time on your next darkside trip!


be sure to make contact with schumi.  
_


----------



## keishashadow

holiday weekends are almost as bad as a time change for me, forgot to set the alarm to wake up



KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Labor Day everyone! No BBQ for us...but I do get to choose what's for dinner (birthday perk).
> 
> First day of school tomorrow  but at least no kids. Then then come flooding in on Wednesday.
> 
> Enjoy your day everyone!


 
 Happy (belated) birthday






 bluer - wow, u have your hands' full, good luck to ur pa!  enjoy that free time with mrs bluer and make sure to take pics of any HHN u see starting to sprout up on the streets please.

 it is still raining here, GD is bouncing off wallstime to break out the board games, she's so excited that pre-school starts tomorrow can't concentrate.  Don't recall my DSs being quite so excited to go back to school, maybe it's a girl thing?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i know your birthday will be celebrated at the darkside.
> i think your Mr's is also this month.
> 
> 9 bd in one month.............
> that is a busy month for youse.
> 
> 
> all youse have left to do is pack now.
> 
> _



Packing Sunday.........I would leave it till Monday but even DH thinks we should pack day before we leave.......

Tom is an August birthday ........yep mine coming up but I don't think I need anything.....got very spoiled last year and at Christmas so really don't need anything........may look in Tiffany though 

Oh the little cat was found safely........he's back under one of our pear tree as we speak........so glad to see him again 



Bluer101 said:


> Schumi,
> 
> Remember to pm me for next weekend.



Absolutely will, won't forget 


Glorious day here today so hot.......had a friend over for lunch and we sat out as it was beautiful.

Finished watching Breaking Bad last night.........what an amazing show.........we binge watched our way through it as it was so good 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> it is still raining here, GD is bouncing off wallstime to break out the board games, she's so excited that pre-school starts tomorrow can't concentrate.  Don't recall my DSs being quite so excited to go back to school, maybe it's a girl thing?



My boy always loved school..........I was the opposite so was my DH........I used to love the bad weather days when D was little, getting the paints and board games out........seems like yesterday really


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

A belated   to goofyfigment and Kfish...hope you had a good day and lots of presents to open.

Wow Carole...you're leaving Monday... time flies...see you in 3 weeks

 Mr bluer...hope your dad gets better soon 

Been doing last minute planning for the WDW portion of our trip...who knew 4 days could be such a pain to schedule.  We will stick to the darkside next time 

Have a great week homies


----------



## Lynne G

Reality and the old routine hit today. At dinner tonight, DD said do you believe we were in Florida earlier today.  Yeah, we had a great time.  


Yep, Mac, it was not that crowded and had a great time. 

Bluers, prayers for Dad.  Have fun together at RPH.

Kfish, great pictures and congrats on your pregnancy.  Chris will be a good big brother.


----------



## macraven

_welcome back home Lynne G....


but i betcha you wished you were still in orlando....._


----------



## pcstang

Just got back from Dallas. Thoughts going out to all having family issues. I'm in the same boat and heading down to Otown this weekend because of it. Anyhow, we hit six flags over Arlington Monday. After years if uni and WDW...nice thrill rides but what a different level of park!  Will make me appreciate the Orlando parks that much more!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole's multi-tasking with those big old wine glasses = free weights, saves a trip to the gym!  how'd u like the Dr?  very different, still not sold on him lol.  haven't seen him in anything else but told he's well-respected.
> 
> as to this bit of news http://www.david-tennant-news.com/gracepoint/  Was blown away by how good Broadchurch was, not sure why Fox feels the need to 'american-ize' it but happy to see David Tennant is reprising his role at least.
> 
> ]



I know what you mean about Peter Capaldi.........he's probably not everyone's cup of tea and may take some time to get used to him. I grew up watching him, sometimes at local theatre and on tv. He is well respected as he tends to be very select in his choices. 

I loved Tom baker as the Dr and struggled when the next one came along.....but by that time I had really outgrown Dr Who anyway.......that was when it really was a kids show. I hope he grows on you though, he's certainly a character 

I never watched Broadchurch even though DT was in it. 

I watched one "Americanisation" of a British tv show and will never watch another one. The British version of Life on Mars was astounding tv and it's follow up Ashes to Ashes was even better with an amazing ending..........then I watched the US version of Life on Mars and it was truly awful......Harvey Keitel was in it but even he couldn't save it........and I usually love a lot of American TV, a lot of it is brilliant, but if you never watched LoM you were lucky


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Wow Carole...you're leaving Monday... time flies...see you in 3 weeks
> :



Yep.......leave Monday for overnight at airport hotel then fly Tuesday  Looking forward to seeing you again 



Lynne G said:


> Reality and the old routine hit today. At dinner tonight, DD said do you believe we were in Florida earlier today.  Yeah, we had a great time.



Glad to hear you had such a great time...........trip report with pictures??? 



Wednesday already.........5 more sleeps till overnight at airport 

Dull grey and cool today..........after being boiling hot yesterday it's not nice.........

Have a great day


----------



## macraven

_5 more sleeps !!!!!!!!

i'm totally excited for youse...



i keep thinking today is saturday.
everyday seems like it is saturday to me.
Mr Mac is home so it must be 'saturday'....




we are leaving in a few minutes to go over to Galena and take a boat ride.
glad it really isn't saturday today as it would be packed then._


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Just got back from Dallas. Thoughts going out to all having family issues. I'm in the same boat and heading down to Otown this weekend because of it. Anyhow, we hit six flags over Arlington Monday. After years if uni and WDW...nice thrill rides but what a different level of park!  Will make me appreciate the Orlando parks that much more!





_hope all turns out well._


----------



## keishashadow

humpty hump



macraven said:


> _i keep thinking today is saturday.
> everyday seems like it is saturday to me.
> Mr Mac is home so it must be 'saturday'....
> 
> we are *leaving in a few minutes to go over to Galena and take a boat ride*.
> glad it really isn't saturday today as it would be packed then._


 
 that sounds really exotic...where is Galena?  yeah, I know on google somewhere lol

 enjoy that time w/mr mac, make sure he adheres to ur schedule & give him chores lol

 carole - Broadchurch was absolutely excellent, so many great actors...real ones, not those of the pretty face tabloid variety that is pervasive in the US

 I  finally booked a hotel in Clearwater to make the mr happy. he was convinced we'd be sleeping on the beach if I delayed any longer. Little does he know i'll likely switch 'er up if something else strikes my fancy hehe drives him nutz.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## keishashadow

thanx

pretty sure I'm the only person on the planet who isn't sick of the camel hehe


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Bluer!

I'm with Mac.  Getting home on a Tuesday and starting the work week today, seems like it is not Wednesday.  


Schumi, maybe I'll do a trip report - I tend to like to read them more than do one!  Oh gosh, you'll be there soon!  Happy packing and safe travel.

Mac will now have to keep Mr. Mac busy, now that he's retired.    You soon will take flight too! 

Keisha, it's great the kids have started school.  Bad thing, I have to pack lunches for them now.  Was out of that routine during the summer.  Love your idea for the halloween party.   We saw all types of costumes.  From heroes to villains, baby to senior were dressed up.  I was a wimp, a mickey scary pumpkin shirt and shorts.  DD squeezed into her Jasmine costume, but tricked me into maleficent mickey ears to complete the outfit instead of the headpiece that we had bought (and repaired) that matched the outfit.  Funny, some girl asked DD where she got her costume.  Had to explain, at Disney Store several years ago.  When I looked at the current Jasmine costume, DD's is much nicer, and skimpier.  Now both outfit and headpiece are in the good will pile.  Even when it was new, we did not buy the matching shoes, as DD could not fit in even the biggest size.  She was thrilled to find an Anna coronation dress in a size 14.  I had never seen a size larger than 10 in our Disney Store.  Sir Mickey's in MK had the best selection of costumes.  Have a great time at the party.


----------



## keishashadow

welcome home lynne  From the reports I've been reading it was 'dead' in the parks, lucky you!

 I bought GD a jasmine costume on ebay when she was just starting to walk.  very well made, but I was surprised how much skin was exposed ala I dream of Jeanie, probably the same style as your DD's.  Congrats on finding the ana costume!  anything frozen flies out the door.  Bought a Disney licensed elsa one @ JCP before January trip, was not thrilled it basically disintegrated within just a few days wear in the parks.


----------



## donaldduck352

Bluer101 said:


>


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

hey Mac! We love Galena. We head over a couple times a year to golf and people watch at the shops! I hope you had fun, it was a scorcher today!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I  finally booked a hotel in Clearwater to make the mr happy. he was convinced we'd be sleeping on the beach if I delayed any longer. Little does he know i'll likely switch 'er up if something else strikes my fancy hehe drives him nutz.



Oh good, glad you got sorted with that one ..............so many choices 



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, maybe I'll do a trip report - I tend to like to read them more than do one!  Oh gosh, you'll be there soon!  Happy packing and safe travel.



Thank you......yep 4 more sleeps!!!!

You should do a trippie........it is time consuming but it`s a good thing to look back on......I have all of mine saved on puter and do glance at them from time to time 


So, I have hairdresser tomorrow.....early.......can`t wait actually as my fringe is so long and I have resisted chopping it myself.......

Got all cards and presents sorted for the month and will hand them all out respectively in the afternoon..........then it`s Grand Prix weekend 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here again...................

Happy Anniversary to myself and my wonderful husband 

No celebrations as he is not home till tomorrow......so we'll go out then.......got some champagne chilling and DS is going to chauffeur us there and back to the restaurant I have booked 

So today, been to hairdresser, now delivering cards and presents here and there.........actually want to sleep as I never slept great last night............excitement starting to kick in I think.

Our email is not working.....again........apparently it will be fixed around 8pm tonight. I can receive them on my phone but not on the iPad or laptop which is frustrating as I wanted to reply to one in particular this morning..........but will have to wait...........I have no patience.

Have a great Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary to Schumi and DH.  Hope your dinner was nice.  I'm still trying to get my DS to take his driver's learner's permit test.  He could have done so on his 16th birthday, but his 17th is coming soon, so I will start a fire under him soon.  I'd like to have another driver in the house.  

Well it's Friday all!  Very short week for me, but I am so happy that the week-end is upon us.  

Safe travels, good wishes, and get well thoughts to all and their families.  

 - with such a gray day, and rain coming, I so miss that Florida sun.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole congrats, hope u have an over-the-top clown free lol adventure 

Lynne never thought of having the week back be a short one. Usually carve days off the prior one but makes sense as that first week back goes on forever

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Friday everyone. 
Just stopping by to say HI. Life is still crazy here so Mr Bluer and I don't have a lot of time to write.   Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Happy anniversary to Carole and Tom 
Hope you have a great time tomorrow night.

Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Quiet on here again...................
> 
> Happy Anniversary to myself and my wonderful husband





_*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !!!!!
*
i need a calendar to keep my days straight.
kept thinking today was wednesday....._


----------



## donaldduck352

*Happy anniversary Schumi*


----------



## Mikkimús

Happy Anniversary Schum 

Only 6 days until I am leaving this ridiculously cold, volcanic erupting island and going to Orlando


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;52226694 said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary Schum
> 
> Only 6 days until I am leaving this ridiculously cold, volcanic erupting island and going to Orlando










_take sunscreen.
going from the ice to the fire.......you don't want a sunburn.


and congrats again on the ring!_


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all the good wishes...........had a lovely anniversary dinner, albeit a day late........was nice though.

Miss Mikki........we've been watching the volcano notices and checking updates every day..........I remember a couple of years ago when Eyjafjallajökull (can't pronounce it though )  erupted and the ash cloud affected a huge amount of air travel for us............been hoping the same wouldn't happen with this one..........will look out for you at HHN's 



I'm packed 

Got plenty of room in cases which bodes well for bringing more stuff back 

Got through about half my list for today so far.......just had lunch so after Grand Prix will get everything else done......I hope.

Hope everyone's having a great Sunday


----------



## tink1957

Bon voyage Carole!

Can't wait to see you in Orlando


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes...........had a lovely anniversary dinner, albeit a day late........was nice though.
> 
> Miss Mikki........we've been watching the volcano notices and checking updates every day..........I remember a couple of years ago when Eyjafjallajökull (can't pronounce it though )  erupted and the ash cloud affected a huge amount of air travel for us............been hoping the same wouldn't happen with this one..........will look out for you at HHN's
> 
> 
> 
> I'm packed
> 
> Got plenty of room in cases which bodes well for bringing more stuff back
> 
> Got through about half my list for today so far.......just had lunch so after Grand Prix will get everything else done......I hope.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great Sunday



_wishing you a safe and smooth flight back home to orlando...

_


----------



## Bluer101

Happy day late anniversary schumi!

Been crazy still here and have not been on. Just checking in before bed. 

Mac, has everything on your side been sorted out? thanks for the card too.


----------



## macraven

_i wish things were sorted out..............lol




it's monday.


i think Bluer should post keep posting camel day so i have an idea of what day it is once the week begins........


i'm hoping schumi/carole gets to meet all the homies on this trip.

she will have so much fun getting to know the homies she has been talking to on this thread._


----------



## Marquibiri

Evening!

I've been quite busy catching up on stuff for HHN!

I completed watching the From Dusk till Dawn First Season TV series...

It's quite hilarious how I watched each episode, looking carefully at the surroundings and all facades wondering if I will spot any in the House...

Gonna watch Halloween once again as well as AVP.

I'm thrilled!


I'm traveling this coming Thursday with DW and Fabiana (DD) and two other families for 8 nights to WDW, her first trip, she's 3! 
Got free dining and memory maker, so quite happy about that.. I'll have to concentrate on HHN after that trip.. 

mac, I'm meeting Pax on Thursday Oct 2nd for HoS!! Looking forward to that as well!

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Evening!
> 
> I've been quite busy catching up on stuff for HHN!
> 
> I completed watching the From Dusk till Dawn First Season TV series...
> 
> It's quite hilarious how I watched each episode, looking carefully at the surroundings and all facades wondering if I will spot any in the House...
> 
> Gonna watch Halloween once again as well as AVP.
> 
> I'm thrilled!
> 
> 
> I'm traveling this coming Thursday with DW and Fabiana (DD) and two other families for 8 nights to WDW, her first trip, she's 3!
> Got free dining and memory maker, so quite happy about that.. I'll have to concentrate on HHN after that trip..
> 
> mac, I'm meeting Pax on Thursday Oct 2nd for HoS!! Looking forward to that as well!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



_did i read that right that Fabiana is 3??

no way, she was just born last year i thought,
or was it the year before last year.......?

you'll have fun at the motherland with your family and friends for 8 nights!

i'm so glad you are meeting up with Pax for HOS.
you 2 tour alike so it will be a fun great night for youse.
you couldn't have found a better park partner for HOS.

you and me both!
can't wait for HHN..
i haven't caught up on the movies yet, but there is still time.
thrilled we will have HHN together with Pax/wife, sharkygoddess/and Mr S !

have a safe flight on thursday!
_


----------



## macraven

_i came here to tuck everyone in bed.

but looks like you all are catching zzz's before i made it back here......_


----------



## Bluer101

Quick drive by. 

Dad is home now.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear about Dad at home now Bluer. Sending good wishes.

Sorry Raven. I need my sleep.  Night owl I am not.

Hope all are doing well.

Those who are traveling, safe travels.  Those in vacation mode - have a great time!  

Yep, it's a rainy Tuesday.  I might even have to find a jacket.  It's cooler weather now.  Darn cold front from Canada.  I want that Indian Summer this month.  We had a big harvest moon last night.  Was a full moon and looked so big as it was rising.   Fall will be here before you know it.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Quick drive by.
> 
> Dad is home now.





_yea!



great news to hear this morning._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear about Dad at home now Bluer. Sending good wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a rainy Tuesday.  I might even have to find a jacket.  It's cooler weather now.  Darn cold front from Canada.  I want that Indian Summer this month.  We had a big harvest moon last night.  Was a full moon and looked so big as it was rising.   Fall will be here before you know it.



_oh my, i just remembered the harvest moon was to be last night.
i was so looking forward to seeing it and now i remember since you pointed it out.


i had estate and trip papers out on my dining room table yesterday evening, trying to organize and put papers in piles for me to work on next.

i left the room and left my glass of ice water on that table......
only gone a few seconds and turned around and saw my Luna licking something on the table.
then i saw the glass was on its side.

*insert screaming sounds

*

used the stove/oven to help "dry" out documents.
things that could never be replaced.......



at times like this i think about the truth in my tagline.
life is what happens to you on your way to achieving your dreams._


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _o
> i had estate and trip papers out on my dining room table yesterday evening, trying to organize and put papers in piles for me to work on next.
> 
> i left the room and left my glass of ice water on that table......
> only gone a few seconds and turned around and saw my Luna licking something on the table.
> then i saw the glass was on its side.
> 
> *insert screaming sounds
> 
> *
> 
> used the stove/oven to help "dry" out documents.
> things that could never be replaced.......
> 
> 
> 
> at times like this i think about the truth in my tagline.
> life is what happens to you on your way to achieving your dreams._




And that's why we still love our furry friends.  I have many a story of pet and kid created watermarked papers.

Hope all estate matters get wrapped up, and focus on the fun you will have going to the motherland and dark side.


----------



## keishashadow

going to be a long day here, cannot believe it's not even noon  eeeeeee



Bluer101 said:


> Quick drive by.
> 
> Dad is home now.



 great news!  your get-away is this coming weekend?

 mac -  maybe u can try scanning them and printing for better quality...as in home-made restoration?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> mac -  maybe u can try scanning them and printing for better quality...as in home-made restoration?



_good thought but it wouldn't work on one of the documents.

my dad saved his last paycheck that was issued in May 1983.
once they both passed, he wanted the check cashed and put into the estate.


my parental units had quirky, strange ways.........

well, one less document to work with..........



LynneG, i will be chanting all day long, i love my cats, love my cats, love my cats......_


----------



## Cielei

Mac - Kitties are cute .. just remember that!



Quick stop by to say hello without really having had time to catch up (or catch my breath). Vacation ended and we are back to reality!! School, sports, music lessons and not enough hours in the day to fit it al in!!!

Hope everyone is well and has a great week!!


----------



## keishashadow

who wants to join us howling at the moon tonight to ring in hump day?


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> who wants to join us howling at the moon tonight to ring in hump day?



_bumping for a worthy cause.  


i know tomorrow is wednesday as i have a doctor appointment.

this is something i won't forget..._


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> _good thought but it wouldn't work on one of the documents.
> 
> my dad saved his last paycheck that was issued in May 1983.
> once they both passed, he wanted the check cashed and put into the estate.
> 
> 
> my parental units had quirky, strange ways.........
> 
> well, one less document to work with..........
> 
> 
> 
> LynneG, i will be chanting all day long, i love my cats, love my cats, love my cats......_




I had some equally "quirky" former inlaws.  Kind of a paperwork nightmare as the only "bean counter" in the family when things needed to get sorted out.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> I had some equally "quirky" former inlaws.  Kind of a paperwork nightmare as the only "bean counter" in the family when things needed to get sorted out.



_i have quirky family members coming out of my ears............lol_


----------



## macraven

_it is wednesday all day.
even if bluer doesn't show us the camel today, i know it is wednesday.


cause i have a doctor appt........_


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Bluer!

After a dreary and cool start, the sun is out, and I dare say, almost too warm.  I am liking this great sleeping weather.

It's almost time for HHN.


----------



## keishashadow

How did I miss this series of commercials?  Caleb & Terry Bradshaw, woohoo, I'm happier than a camel on hump day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1SB7Gs3nHc




Bluer101 said:


>



 oh no you didn't

 is it me or do those eyes look like they belong on bart simpson?

 Lynne - HHN is creeping up on us


----------



## macraven

_got a laugh out of the "camel of the week".......


we had beautiful weather this past 5 days and tonight it is in the 50's.


our forecast for the next several days will be october-like.
that means it is not warm .........


cielei, welcome back to life and the day to day things we all do when not on vacation.


_


----------



## Mikkimús

Im leave tomorrow, leaving tomorrow, LEAVING TOMORROW.
"Helga! controle yourself, you are in class, pay attention!"

But if you missed it im leaving tomorrow
Way to excited and anxious to pay attention, woke up 2 hours before my clock this morning


----------



## Bluer101

Mikkimús;52258013 said:
			
		

> Im leave tomorrow, leaving tomorrow, LEAVING TOMORROW. "Helga! controle yourself, you are in class, pay attention!"  But if you missed it im leaving tomorrow Way to excited and anxious to pay attention, woke up 2 hours before my clock this morning



Us too. Have fun.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Bluer.  

I will never forget the sorrow and patriotic response of 9/11.

Mikkimús and Bluers - have a great time on vacation!  Safe travels.

Still getting used to the back to school routine.  Kind neighbors let a car sound it's horn alarm from 3am this morning to around 5:30am.  Not a pleasant way to wake up.  Funny, both my DH and I were wakened from the noise, kids and dog were still asleep the whole time it was honking.

I need a hot cup of tea.  Once again, a cool morning.


----------



## macraven

Mikkimús;52258013 said:
			
		

> Im leave tomorrow, leaving tomorrow, LEAVING TOMORROW.
> "Helga! controle yourself, you are in class, pay attention!"
> 
> But if you missed it im leaving tomorrow
> Way to excited and anxious to pay attention, woke up 2 hours before my clock this morning



_we all are excited for youse !!

have a fantastic vacation_


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


>



It's difficult to acknowledge that many of our children don't remember a time before this attack as well as the subsequent changes to the world many of us now struggle to understand.

Shanksville, where the plane went down, is not far from where we live. The memorial there is finally finished However, for many of us in the area, the twisted steel beam from the twin tower site that is installed at my youngest DS college is powerful reminder of our new reality.  

 back story: One of IUP's prominent benefactors purchased several of the larger pieces of steel he found awaiting recycling in a jersey scrap yard.  

 "The reason I bought them is that the site (Ground Zero) was cleared, and materials were recycled, the reality and size and strength of what these buildings were would be gone," said Nathan Kovalchick. 

 "In terms of historical significance, these were pieces of two of the most prominent buildings in the nation, perhaps in the world, and I wanted to somehow preserve this memory, and the magnitude of the building and the fact that they have become a symbol of America."


----------



## Bluer101

keisha, 

We are watching all the 9/11 stuff on tv. It still seems like yesterday and we know exactly what we were doing as it happened. I was watching the news after the first plane hit. Just like everyone else it's unbelievable but can happen by accident. Then right on live tv I watched the second plane hit. I was speechless along with most of the world. Truly a sad day to remember. 

We are all packed and still needed 2 bags without DS, lol. 

One small bag for all our shoes and sandals. The other for our clothes and my portable fan.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  Hope all is well and having great trips, happy birthdays and anniversaries, and getting back in the swing of work (if you work in schools).

Solemn day here in NY as you can imagine.  Hard to believe 13 years have passed even though it seems like only yesterday.  I was telling the experience to my high school students, who at this point, were only toddlers when it happened.  Two days before the attack, I was driving down to the beach.  If the weather is clear, then you could see the city skyline.  And that particular day, I remember randomly thinking to myself, "what if that wasn't there?"  Who would have thought two day later that it would not be.

I have been to the memorial....beautiful and peaceful.  Hope to get to the museum at some point, I heard that it is very moving. 


In other news...I tested negative for gestational diabetes and all the tests for the bambino are coming back normal.  I am hoping to know the sex in about a week!


Well have a good night everyone!


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks to those who have posted 9/11 remembrances.  This day has mixed feelings for me.  9/11/2001 is etched in my memory as the day the world changed for me and mine.  But 9/11/2006 is etched in my memory as the day I first became a grandmother.  My daughter labored all night long as I watched footage of the towers coming down and tried to sleep on and off in the family lounge.  However, my grandson, the flags flying at half mast, the patriotic displays on the interstate overpasses and stories shared by you DISers and my friends and family, the television specials remind me that this is a day of shared pain and shared patriotism.  It is a re-commitment to what it is to be American.  It is a day to remember that as life marches on, new joys and new sorrows will happen but in the end...the American Spirit will prevail.  It cannot be vanquished. Never Forget.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Friday Everyone! 

We arrived at our second home.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Thanks to everyone for the 9/11 remembrances... we will never forget.

Hope Carole is having a blast on the darkside and  the bluers & miss mikki...leave the light on for us...we'll be there soon

I can't believe that we have only 12 days to go till our trip. 

I still haven't found a car but am trying to talk my friend into selling the one I've been driving for the past month.  I've looked at so many crappy cars that looked good online only to discover that in person they have major flaws...guess I'm too picky for my budget..

 Have a great weekend homies


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> We arrived at our second home.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the 9/11 remembrances... we will never forget.
> 
> Hope Carole is having a blast on the darkside and  the bluers & miss mikki...leave the light on for us...we'll be there soon
> 
> I can't believe that we have only 12 days to go till our trip.
> 
> I still haven't found a car but am trying to talk my friend into selling the one I've been driving for the past month.  I've looked at so many crappy cars that looked good online only to discover that in person they have major flaws...guess I'm too picky for my budget..
> 
> Have a great weekend homies



_hope your friend sells you the car.
isn't car searching a buying a pain in the neck.......

12 days and you will be there.
remember i will be there in 18 and hope we can still hook up...

_


----------



## tink1957

Wouldn't miss  it Raven...it's a date


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by...........

Having an absolute blast here at RPR.........weather is HOT!!!! Love it........just has some rain though......so up in room for a shower and change before heading back out again.

Vicki.......see ya soon 

Had a meet yesterday with THE coolest guy on the Dis........Mr Mad Hattered and his lovely Mrs Mad Hattered...........could have spent all day with them 

Sun is out.......hope alls well with everyone


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by...........
> 
> Having an absolute blast here at RPR.........weather is HOT!!!! Love it........just has some rain though......so up in room for a shower and change before heading back out again.
> 
> Vicki.......see ya soon
> 
> Had a meet yesterday with THE coolest guy on the Dis........Mr Mad Hattered and his lovely Mrs Mad Hattered...........could have spent all day with them
> 
> Sun is out.......hope alls well with everyone



_i can out do you on the weather.............

it is 49 degrees here and raining.


now guess which place i would rather be.
i think you will say orlando.


yes, the Hattered's are kewl homies!

are you all having more fun than a barrel of monkeys yet???


say _


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Wouldn't miss  it Raven...it's a date



_you still have my number?


i think everyone in the world has my cell #_


----------



## Bluer101

DW and I are over at PBH for some Sal's and listening to the music in the piazza. Very nice and clear evening. Wink wink. Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh Bluer,that was us though on a very warm night.  

Happy Friday all!  May everyone have a great week-end.

Fall soccer has started, so now my week ends are soccer mom mode.

Halloween merchandise has hit the stores in earnest.  Yeah, it will be fall soon.


----------



## Pax

Hey everybody 

Can't believe the collective we will be spending so much time at the parks soon. Pretty awesome if you think about it though... how many of us here will be in Orlando or already are.

Been busy on the home front in advance. I hit 40 (My folks sent me Tony and Ann's pizza down from MA. I was beyond impressed). Dora turned 30. Got a cat wearing the Cone of Shame (doing fine though).

Very excited to be hitting Howl-O-Scream 7 times and HHN 5 very soon. Looking forward to running around with Marquibi here in Tampa!

Headed to the other parks tomorrow to boat through some trolls. Sunday'll be a day of hard work in the garden. Veggies demand their time.

Have a great weekend all! Off to an imported pizza.

Pax


----------



## macraven

_hey pax !!!


sounds like the birthday brought a lot of great things for you.
and dora also.


i do wish i had a garden..........just like you do._


----------



## Dee2013

Just realized how close our trip is!We will be there the 25th-28th, staying at RP and my son also has HHN tix! Can't wait!


----------



## pcstang

I know all of you that are at USO or will be soon will have a great time! 
I dropped by Tuesday afternoon and rode a few of my favorites. However, I was going to ride RRR and was stopped heading up the stairs. The TM working that area asked me what was in the back pocket of my cargo shorts. I told her my wallet and she insisted I put it in a locker. I have never had that happened and it really pissed me off. It is in a buttoned pocket and I would be sitting on it! I have been going for years and multiple times each year. I have another onsite trip scheduled for my family of five over Christmas but, I'm thinking of cancelling. This is the first time I have ever had a bad encounter at Universal and it left a really bad taste in my mouth.  Anyway, have a blast to all those there and on the way!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I know all of you that are at USO or will be soon will have a great time!
> I dropped by Tuesday afternoon and rode a few of my favorites. However, I was going to ride RRR and was stopped heading up the stairs. The TM working that area asked me what was in the back pocket of my cargo shorts. I told her my wallet and she insisted I put it in a locker. I have never had that happened and it really pissed me off. It is in a buttoned pocket and I would be sitting on it! I have been going for years and multiple times each year. I have another onsite trip scheduled for my family of five over Christmas but, I'm thinking of cancelling. This is the first time I have ever had a bad encounter at Universal and it left a really bad taste in my mouth.  Anyway, have a blast to all those there and on the way!



_last time i was there, someone had their iphone in their back pocket and it shot out like a missle on RRR.
just missed a few guests on the ground.

maybe they are becoming very strict when they notice objects in the back pockets??
i just don't know.

i have gotten really pissed at some of the things that happen at the darkside when i have been there.
but, when i get past it, i don't want to deal with it anymore.
if they had an express line at guest services, i'd probably use it if i was really upset.


on one of my past trips, i had a small folding umbrella.
at the mummy i was told i needed a locker for it.
didn't like that at all so i tucked in under my back bra strap.....
i got on the ride but it was really very uncomfortable.


you could email guest services and let them know you thought the TM was out of line in what was done in your situation.
if UO knew about the little things that were aggravating for the park guests, they might work on it so it wouldn't happen to others then.
it won't change what happened to you, but you might get a response back from them.

sleep on it before you cancel your next trip.
you might feel different in another month.

you can cancel 5 days out without penalty.




_


----------



## macraven

dee2013 said:


> just realized how close our trip is!we will be there the 25th-28th, staying at rp and my son also has hhn tix! Can't wait!



_woot !!_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _last time i was there, someone had their iphone in their back pocket and it shot out like a missle on RRR.
> just missed a few guests on the ground.
> 
> maybe they are becoming very strict when they notice objects in the back pockets??
> i just don't know.
> 
> i have gotten really pissed at some of the things that happen at the darkside when i have been there.
> but, when i get past it, i don't want to deal with it anymore.
> if they had an express line at guest services, i'd probably use it if i was really upset.
> 
> 
> on one of my past trips, i had a small folding umbrella.
> at the mummy i was told i needed a locker for it.
> didn't like that at all so i tucked in under my back bra strap.....
> i got on the ride but it was really very uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> you could email guest services and let them know you thought the TM was out of line in what was done in your situation.
> if UO knew about the little things that were aggravating for the park guests, they might work on it so it wouldn't happen to others then.
> it won't change what happened to you, but you might get a response back from them.
> 
> sleep on it before you cancel your next trip.
> you might feel different in another month.
> 
> you can cancel 5 days out without penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



Of course I won't cancel! I have to much fun with my family at the parks! 
I know this can turn into an argument with some so I will drop it. I know the TM's have a job to do but....one thing I will never do is leave my wallet in a locker. So, I left and rode the ROTM again. 

Enjoy HHN! Wish we could make it to meet up with all the homies!


----------



## macraven

dee2013 said:


> just realized how close our trip is!we will be there the 25th-28th, staying at rp and my son also has hhn tix! Can't wait!



_woot !!_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ahh Bluer,that was us though on a very warm night.
> 
> Happy Friday all!  May everyone have a great week-end.
> 
> Fall soccer has started, so now my week ends are soccer mom mode.
> 
> Halloween merchandise has hit the stores in earnest.  Yeah, it will be fall soon.



_excuse me homie, but it is fall where i live.......lol

just checked the weather app and it is 45 and rain here.
i turned the furnace on yesterday.


i remember the days of being soccer mom and football mom and everything else mom when the boys were in school.
can not believe i lived thru all of that.....
all a blur now.

i was at walmart and saw the school supplies gone and pumpkins and witches in their place.

is halloween really next month?
is christmas far behind?

last year before i left on my orlando trip, christmas trees were up and advertised for sale at Target._


----------



## keishashadow

carole - take notes for the upcoming trip report


Bluer101 said:


> keisha,
> 
> We are watching all the 9/11 stuff on tv. It still seems like yesterday and we know exactly what we were doing as it happened. I was watching the news after the first plane hit. Just like everyone else it's unbelievable but can happen by accident. Then right on live tv I watched the second plane hit. I was speechless along with most of the world. Truly a sad day to remember.
> 
> We are all packed and still needed 2 bags without DS, lol.
> 
> One small bag for all our shoes and sandals. The other for our clothes and *my portable fan*.



u like the white noise? enjoy that together time with mrs bluer

looking forward to staying @ RPR but will miss the quiet, relaxed atmosphere @ PBH.



KStarfish82 said:


> I have been to the memorial....beautiful and peaceful. Hope to get to the museum at some point, I heard that it is very moving.
> 
> 
> In other news*...I tested negative for gestational diabetes* and all the tests for the bambino are coming back normal. I am hoping to know the sex in about a week!
> 
> 
> Well have a good night everyone!



take care of yourself



agavegirl1 said:


> Thanks to those who have posted 9/11 remembrances. This day has mixed feelings for me. 9/11/2001 is etched in my memory as the day the world changed for me and mine. But 9/11/2006 is etched in my memory as the day I first became a grandmother. My daughter labored all night long as I watched footage of the towers coming down and tried to sleep on and off in the family lounge. However, my grandson, the flags flying at half mast, the patriotic displays on the interstate overpasses and stories shared by you DISers and my friends and family, the television specials remind me that this is a day of shared pain and shared patriotism. It is a re-commitment to what it is to be American. It is a day to remember that as life marches on, new joys and new sorrows will happen but in the end...the American Spirit will prevail. It cannot be vanquished. Never Forget.



/\ inspiring, thank you



pcstang said:


> I know all of you that are at USO or will be soon will have a great time!
> I dropped by Tuesday afternoon and rode a few of my favorites. However, I was going to ride RRR and was stopped heading up the stairs. The TM working that area asked me what was in the back pocket of my cargo shorts. I told her my wallet and she insisted I put it in a locker. I have never had that happened and it really pissed me off. It is in a buttoned pocket and I would be sitting on it! I have been going for years and multiple times each year. I have another onsite trip scheduled for my family of five over Christmas but, I'm thinking of cancelling. This is the first time I have ever had a bad encounter at Universal and it left a really bad taste in my mouth.  Anyway, have a blast to all those there and on the way!



Nobody wants to be hit by a flying object on a high-speed attraction. However, I'm having a hard time understanding how having a wallet in your pocket (snapped shut & that you'd be sitting upon) attracted the TM's attention in the 1st place.

I'm not questioning what you report and sure would be  over it to if it had happened to me.  I realize safety is paramount, just wonder what Universal's official position is as to putting your wallet in a secured pocket.  Maybe the TM was over-enthusiastic in her methodology?  

 We use an zippered lanyard ID that we attach to belt loop/stick in front or side cargo pocket or I stick around my neck and down my tshirt on rides.  Not very bulky but visible, especially the cord.  Can't say I recall getting 'eye-balled' so thoroughly...but I'm naturally lumpy

 If it bothers you to the point where you are considering cancelling your family's trip, consider contacting guest services to inquire if this is a standing policy or not.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> excuse me homie, but it is fall where i live.......lol  just checked the weather app and it is 45 and rain here. i turned the furnace on yesterday.  i remember the days of being soccer mom and football mom and everything else mom when the boys were in school. can not believe i lived thru all of that..... all a blur now.  i was at walmart and saw the school supplies gone and pumpkins and witches in their place.  is halloween really next month? is christmas far behind?  last year before i left on my orlando trip, christmas trees were up and advertised for sale at Target.



Yea, the whole hurry up every holiday is getting worse every year. This past week while we were at Costco they had all their Xmas stuff out. 

Man, with all these homies in the next few weeks have me thinking of another in between trip. 

Here now, return in 2 weeks, then return 2 weeks for HHN. ( insert minion laugh )Decisions,  Decisions, Decisions


----------



## macraven

_so where did you eat tonight bluer?

city walk or hotel?

_


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> carole - take notes for the upcoming trip report  u like the white noise?



Yes, also like the air blowing on me. We sleep with out fans at home on high. 

One if the funniest things happened one summer. We used to bring a big oscillating fan that really moved air. So as we were leaving going out by valet their was a family arriving with luggage services helping. They saw me carrying the big fan by the post and said to the guy, "I hope that's not a clue to it being hot in there".  Lol

I like my room cold and hanging meat. Just cause I live in Florida does not mean I lost my New England upbringing. Lol I remember as a child up north with a snow storm and having the windows cracked.


----------



## Bluer101

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!  Hope all is well and having great trips, happy birthdays and anniversaries, and getting back in the swing of work (if you work in schools).  Solemn day here in NY as you can imagine.  Hard to believe 13 years have passed even though it seems like only yesterday.  I was telling the experience to my high school students, who at this point, were only toddlers when it happened.  Two days before the attack, I was driving down to the beach.  If the weather is clear, then you could see the city skyline.  And that particular day, I remember randomly thinking to myself, "what if that wasn't there?"  Who would have thought two day later that it would not be.  I have been to the memorial....beautiful and peaceful.  Hope to get to the museum at some point, I heard that it is very moving.  In other news...I tested negative for gestational diabetes and all the tests for the bambino are coming back normal.  I am hoping to know the sex in about a week!  Well have a good night everyone!



I totally missed the gestational diabetes. DW ended up having that with DS about 4 months in. The only good thing is it went away and did not transfer to DS either. Oh also I got to inject DW with insulin because she could not do it.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Yea, the whole hurry up every holiday is getting worse every year. This past week while we were at Costco they had all their Xmas stuff out.
> 
> Man, with all these homies in the next few weeks have me thinking of another in between trip.
> 
> Here now, return in 2 weeks, then return 2 weeks for HHN. ( insert minion laugh )Decisions, Decisions, Decisions


 
 there would be no decision to mull for me if I lived closer

 go 'fer it!



Bluer101 said:


> Yes, also like the air blowing on me. We sleep with out fans at home on high.
> 
> One if the funniest things happened one summer. We used to bring a big oscillating fan that really moved air. So as we were leaving going out by valet their was a family arriving with luggage services helping. They saw me carrying the big fan by the post and said to the guy, *"I hope that's not a clue to it being hot in there". Lol
> *
> I like my room cold and hanging meat. Just cause I live in Florida does not mean I lost my New England upbringing. Lol I remember as a child up north with a snow storm and having the windows cracked.


 
 I'd have thought the same thing.

 we have ceiling fans in nearly every room & reverse them in winter to help distribute the heat.  speaking of, I am wrapped up in an afghan using my laptop as a heat source...first brrrrr of the season.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> so where did you eat tonight bluer?  city walk or hotel?



You missed a few posts back. 

We went into IOA then HE to DA. Then took a boat to PBH to eat at Sals. We ordered a veggie pizza and cesar salad. We had Sals to ourselves for most if dinner. Then listen to the singing in the piazza. Took the boat to CW and walked around. Then back to RPR and I don't need to report anymore!  ;-)

Left a message with schumi and going to do the parks together in the morning.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> there would be no decision to mull for me if I lived closer  go 'fer it!  I'd have thought the same thing.  we have ceiling fans in nearly every room & reverse them in winter to help distribute the heat.  speaking of, I am wrapped up in an afghan using my laptop as a heat source...first brrrrr of the season.



Bring some down in a few weeks. It's been muggy hot down here and can't wait for winter, sorry all you northern people. That's why we left years ago and have family watch the property.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> You missed a few posts back.
> 
> We went into IOA then HE to DA. Then took a boat to PBH to eat at Sals. We ordered a veggie pizza and cesar salad. We had Sals to ourselves for most if dinner. Then listen to the singing in the piazza. Took the boat to CW and walked around. Then back to RPR and I don't need to report anymore!  ;-)
> 
> Left a message with schumi and going to do the parks together in the morning.



_duh.
i did read that you ate at Sals..........

this is not my day i tell ya..


tell Carole i said hey
_


----------



## RAPstar

Hello strangers. I'm testing my limits financially and doing an extremely last minute trip to UO Sept 30-Oct 4. Nervous and excited. Cross your fingers I don't break the bank (at least not too much).


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Bring some down in a few weeks. It's been muggy hot down here and *can't wait for winter*, sorry all you northern people. That's why we left years ago and have family watch the property.


 
 You have no idea how much fun you are missing up north...we have so much fun enjoying cookies & hot chocolate after we shovel out our driveways.

 As long as it'll be warm & dry in 3 weeks, i'll be thrilled.  However, my hair is hoping for low humidity.


----------



## macraven

_oh keisha, i forgot about the hair with humidity for orlando.
had mine cut off and now i will have icky hair at the darkside....


miss frizzy i will be.


bluer, if you had to come back to NE winters, i'm sure you would be vacationing in florida during the winter....
i think it is great you have sunshine most of the year and don't have to deal with shoveling snow.


andy/robbie, hope you do the trip, know you will have fun.
money comes and goes but HHN only happens one main time each year.

eat crackers when you get home if you break the bank for the trip._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I totally missed the gestational diabetes. DW ended up having that with DS about 4 months in. The only good thing is it went away and did not transfer to DS either. Oh also I got to inject DW with insulin because she could not do it.



_ouch, i absolutely hate needles !!

i had to have lab work done this morning and made myself sick about the lab draws......complete panic attack, so embarrasing.

that's wonderful mrs bluer gestational diabetes went away!!


i bet she didn't like needles either.


i had a cat that was diabetic and had to give her insulin injections twice daily.
it hurt me more than it hurt her._


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _oh keisha, i forgot about the hair with humidity for orlando.
> had mine cut off and now i will have icky hair at the darkside....
> 
> 
> miss frizzy i will be.
> 
> 
> bluer, if you had to come back to NE winters, i'm sure you would be vacationing in florida during the winter....
> i think it is great you have sunshine most of the year and don't have to deal with shoveling snow.
> 
> 
> andy/robbie, hope you do the trip, know you will have fun.
> money comes and goes but HHN only happens one main time each year.
> 
> eat crackers when you get home if you break the bank for the trip._



Ramen for days, Mac. Ramen for days!!


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ramen for days, Mac. Ramen for days!!



_chicken ramen is pretty tasty.


did you book your room yet?_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _chicken ramen is pretty tasty.
> 
> 
> did you book your room yet?_



Yup! Cabana Bay again. Really enjoyed it last time. Probably gonna do early entry to Diagon Alley every day. Well maybe.


----------



## macraven

i saw the rates were cheap at Cbay for september.
AP month and good deals if you like that place and going that month.

i received their "unique code" for my time period.


no real savings as my rate is less than the code that i received in a mailer and another one this week by email

the tm on the phone said if i did the special code offer i would lose my locked  in rate that i made last year
i say phoey

i will keep the rate ihave


----------



## pcstang

keishashadow said:


> carole - take notes for the upcoming trip report  u like the white noise? enjoy that together time with mrs bluer  looking forward to staying @ RPR but will miss the quiet, relaxed atmosphere @ PBH.  take care of yourself  /\ inspiring, thank you  Nobody wants to be hit by a flying object on a high-speed attraction. However, I'm having a hard time understanding how having a wallet in your pocket (snapped shut & that you'd be sitting upon) attracted the TM's attention in the 1st place.  I'm not questioning what you report and sure would be  over it to if it had happened to me.  I realize safety is paramount, just wonder what Universal's official position is as to putting your wallet in a secured pocket.  Maybe the TM was over-enthusiastic in her methodology?  We use an zippered lanyard ID that we attach to belt loop/stick in front or side cargo pocket or I stick around my neck and down my tshirt on rides.  Not very bulky but visible, especially the cord.  Can't say I recall getting 'eye-balled' so thoroughly...but I'm naturally lumpy  If it bothers you to the point where you are considering cancelling your family's trip, consider contacting guest services to inquire if this is a standing policy or not.



You are correct! My only complaint is about the inconsistency but it's really not a big deal. Being AP holders and from the area I have never dealt with having to completely empty my pockets. No way am I leaving my wallet in a locker. Lesson learned, I guess. I was down visiting a terminal relative and had a few hours to escape from reality so I hit the parks.  Normally, we stay on site and only carry a cc in our lanyards. Anyway, everyone have a great time! I am attempting to make a quick trip for HHN.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> i saw the rates were cheap at Cbay for september.
> AP month and good deals if you like that place and going that month.
> 
> i received their "unique code" for my time period.
> 
> 
> no real savings as my rate is less than the code that i received in a mailer and another one this week by email
> 
> the tm on the phone said if i did the special code offer i would lose my locked  in rate that i made last year
> i say phoey
> 
> i will keep the rate ihave



Yea I like the rate well enough. I'm glad I booked when I did cause I was looking at something last night and they're out of regular rooms and only have the family suites which are an extra $40/night.


----------



## Bluer101

Well we had a wonderful morning with schumi, her DH and DS. Can't say enough what wonderful people they are. This just adds to the list of great homies. 

It was really nice to experience DA with them for their first time. 

We are now sitting poolside at RPR relaxing after lunch here at poolside. Wish other homie could be here now.


----------



## macraven

*happy birthday schumigirl.......*


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> happy birthday schumigirl.......



I wished her that in person.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Well we had a wonderful morning with schumi, her DH and DS. Can't say enough what wonderful people they are. This just adds to the list of great homies.
> 
> It was really nice to experience DA with them for their first time.
> 
> We are now sitting poolside at RPR relaxing after lunch here at poolside. Wish other homie could be here now.



Awwwww............Bluers......we had a wonderful time with both of you too......DA was spectacular and I'm glad we shared that with you..........it is so lovely to meet up with nice peeps............enjoy rest of your visit and thank you for a lovely meet 



macraven said:


> *happy birthday schumigirl.......*



Thank you my friend............had a wonderful birthday as always.......but extra special being here and spending time with friends..........



Bluer101 said:


> I wished her that in person.



  

That made me laugh 



Well, just been to club lounge and were planning to eat at Longhorn..........but DS is not feeling great..........so we'll grab something in hotel and see how he is......it was incredibly hot today and maybe we shouldn't have stayed as long as in parks as we did........should have left after lunch!

Had some lovely birthday gifts from DH and DS and some surprises from hotel too..........always makes me cry a little when someone takes the time to surprise me with something 

Saw DA and HE today with Bluers.........what an amazing place!!!! I knew it was going to be spectacular........but wow........they have really outdone themselves on this..........themeing is out of this world and the TM are amazing. Planning to spend most of Monday just in DA............

So off for some food now to soak up the champagne I've had...........6 pm is early for alcohol..............but .......hey........it's 5oClock somewhere 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Before the day is over, Happy Birthday Schumi! 

Glad to hear all in the Darkside are enjoying the heat.  

We had rain and more rain today.   Once again, sneakers will need days to dry.

I almost wanted to turn on the heat.  We have been having cool temps lately.  Changed from shorts to pants.  Have not been wearing pants for months.  They say we will have a harsh winter.  I think this year we went from winter to summer, so will we really have a fall?  I think it has already started.  No need for it to be official on the 23rd.

Good night to all!


----------



## macraven

_schumi, hope your birthday was the bestest!

you had great company to share it with today.


did you ever get your email straighten out?
hope kyle feels better soon and you can still get to Longhorn this week to continue your birthday celebration.

_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> We had rain and more rain today.   Once again, sneakers will need days to dry.
> 
> *I almost wanted to turn on the heat.*  We have been having cool temps lately.  Changed from shorts to pants.  Have not been wearing pants for months.  They say we will have a harsh winter.  I think this year we went from winter to summer, so will we really have a fall?  I think it has already started.  No need for it to be official on the 23rd.
> 
> Good night to all!




_duh, we turned the furnace on thursday.
it's 44 right now and will drop more tonight.

i vote for no harsh winter._


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

Good freezing morning! It was 36 degrees at my DS cross country meet yesterday! My parents decided to leave early for Texas  

Fireplace has been running!!!


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. 

Just got done with Islands dining room buffet. Going to get ready to drive home. Next trip, HHN!!!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Just got done with Islands dining room buffet. Going to get ready to drive home. Next trip, HHN!!!



_and........................................homies will be waiting for youse!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> and........................................homies will be waiting for youse!



Yep one of the best trips of the year still to come.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

*blarga blarga blarga*

The site was giving me fits this morning ordering our HHN+ep tix! Thankfully, a lovely little gal on the phone got it all squared away for us before I had one of my infamous redheaded explosions


----------



## SharkyGoddess

::  

Schumi!!! Happy (belated) Birfday!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Before the day is over, Happy Birthday Schumi!
> !



Thanks Lynne.......



macraven said:


> _schumi, hope your birthday was the bestest!
> 
> you had great company to share it with today.
> 
> 
> did you ever get your email straighten out?
> hope kyle feels better soon and you can still get to Longhorn this week to continue your birthday celebration.
> 
> _



It was fantabulous ...........got some fantastic presents and just a great day all in..........Kyle all better this morning thanks........going to Longhorn tonight.
Email not allowing me to send, but I seem to be able to receive them ok 



Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Just got done with Islands dining room buffet. Going to get ready to drive home. Next trip, HHN!!!







SharkyGoddess said:


> ::
> 
> Schumi!!! Happy (belated) Birfday!!!



Thanks Sharky............



It's HOT  but there is a little bit of a breeze today which is helping.......been to IOA..........getting a can of sprite from the Club lounge and heading back out.........I LOVE this place


----------



## Bluer101

Glad Kyle is better. When we returned last night we saw the lights on in your room. 

We are now back home and car washed. There was lots of lovebugs from universal to past fort drum on the turnpike, nasty.


----------



## tink1957

:  to Carole...sorry I'm a day late...sounds like you had a good day in spite of Kyle feeling poorly....glad he's doing better today.

Raven...Yes I still have your  number
Will call you  when we get to the motherland so we can meet up 

Robbie...looks like I will miss you by a day unless you want to visit WDW for a day...it won't be the same without you at HHN.

I'm so ready for this trip...it's been a rough month.

Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## RAPstar

I'm ready for my kitty to come home. Oh, yeah, I'm getting a kitty. A friend of mine does rescue cats and I feel lonely now that the dog lives with my mom. So I'm getting a little grey tabby names Phantom (though I'll probably end up calling her Phanny lol). She's getting fixed Tuesday and should be coming home that evening.


----------



## macraven

_such a pretty kitty !!

looks like the right eye is infected, or is it the camera shot?



glad to read of another cat person being born.
you'll enjoy the kitten a lot!

mine are 8 months and the other is 2 years this month.
3rd kitty went back to my one son._


----------



## RAPstar

That's part of the reason she didn't come home right away, still had lingering eye problems. But they've cleared up. Just needs to get fixed now and then she's mine!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Schumi - Happy belated birthday!

Bluer - I had failed the 1 hour glucose (which many women do) so I had to do the three hour.  That stinks that you had to stick your wife, but at least it was only temporary!

My friend and coworker has had some bad luck with cats lately.  Her 8 year old cat was diagnosed with diabetes and had to be put down from additional complications last week.  Then, 4 days later, the family cat, who was also 8, mysteriously became critically ill.  The vet said that there was nothing they could do.  They suspect it may have been poisoned.

Well in happier news...we took the little guy to Sesame Place this morning.  More crowded than I thought it would be but he had a good time because we let him walk around more than we have in the past.  And I should know the gender of the new addition this week!


----------



## macraven

_you'll have to share the gender with us as soon as you find out.

need to know if i will be an aunt or uncle.........................




you're a teacher, of course you would pass that diabetes test.........
hope you are doing fine and having a smooth pregnancy!_


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, a new kitten for Rapstar.  

KStar, glad to hear pregnancy is doing well and no need for more glucose tests.  Little brother or sister answer soon.  Sesame Place is a great place for toddlers to blow off steam.  It's a cute park for the younger crowd.

52 degrees over night.  Cool morning.  However, beautiful sun, with rain later today.  It's that last of summer transition time.


Happy Monday all!


----------



## Bluer101

Well back to work to make more money to go again. 

It was really nice this weekend without DS. Also really enjoyed time with schumi and family. We will make time next year again. 

On a side note my dad was rushed by ambulance to the er this morning. I left work to be there with my mom. Will keep posted.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Well back to work to make more money to go again.
> 
> It was really nice this weekend without DS. Also really enjoyed time with schumi and family. We will make time next year again.
> 
> On a side note my dad was rushed by ambulance to the er this morning. I left work to be there with my mom. Will keep posted.



_oh no !!!

keep us posted.

prayers said for all of you.

_


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bluer - prayers and good thoughts for your Dad and your family.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for the belated birthday wishes.........

Robbie/Andy..........that is a little cutie.........I'm sure you'll adore her 

Bluer........hope dad is ok 


Gringotts is amazing.........what a ride!! We got on in around 20 minutes this morning and there was a delay in that time so it would have been even quicker........we went straight back on single rider......DS and I got to sit together and DH in front........it was even better the second time. I struggle to see where people find fault with it.......they must be really looking hard!

DA is spectacular..........heading back tonight to see it in the dark.......and haven't had a nice cream yet 

Sal's at PB for dinner tonight and hope we miss the opera singer.......not a fan!

Catch youse all later.........


----------



## schumigirl

Boogity boogity boogity shrimp at Nascar is now an appetiser........had it first time and it was nice.....second time it was awful...........won't be ordering it again........


----------



## keishashadow

carole - missed it sorry, grab a piece of cake before you re-visit the rides...now about those presents...we live for gory details






 kfed - such an exciting time for you.  Did you see the sonogram where the baby is giving a 'thumbs' up'?

 bluer - fingers' crossed for your Dad.

 andy - not sure which is more exciting, another trip to Orlando or a new furry baby for you.  Looks like we'll just miss you too.  Are you sneaking in a day @ the MK too this trip?  We're only doing 1 day there, then the party this time around.  can't believe I gave up F&W so the mr can go to the beach...must've been drinking that night lol.


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> carole - missed it sorry, grab a piece of cake before you re-visit the rides...now about those presents...we live for gory details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kfed - such an exciting time for you.  Did you see the sonogram where the baby is giving a 'thumbs' up'?
> 
> bluer - fingers' crossed for your Dad.
> 
> andy - not sure which is more exciting, another trip to Orlando or a new furry baby for you.  Looks like we'll just miss you too.  Are you sneaking in a day @ the MK too this trip?  We're only doing 1 day there, then the party this time around.  can't believe I gave up F&W so the mr can go to the beach...must've been drinking that night lol.



I'm hopefully meeting a friend right after I land at BLT. Talking to a CM friend about maybe trying to squeeze in a ride on the mine train the morning I leave. But we'll see


----------



## Pax

Just popping in to send positive thoughts for Bluer's Dad.

Pax


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes. 

Got back from the hospital and don't know how long he's going to be there again. He is in icu now. He now is very dehydrated and has Hyponatremia. His numbers are very deadly if not treated right away. Either way now he is in good hands and will get better.

Some people here know the whole story and long haul the past 3 years, so this is just another bump in the road. 

On a good note, 24 days to HHN!!


----------



## RAPstar

Sending good vibes your way bluer!

So, scratch what I said earlier, me and my friend Mike are gonna try and hit up MK and Epcot wed the 1st so I can ride the mine train and Marlstrom before it closes. With lunch at Biergarten too. He has class in the morning so I'll be doing early entry to Diagon until he's done. Yay!


----------



## macraven

_hugs to bluer and family.
thinking and praying for all of you and family.

yes, your dad will get better.
it will happen.

yaa, hhn is coming closer.


my day has been a blur.
missed contacting friends due to mini crisis going on, which i might consider a part of my everyday life....lol

now that i am free and just started the laundry at 11:00 pm, no one is here to play cards with.......

you know, if i didn't have bad luck, i wouldn't have any luck at all...._


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer..........continued good wishes for dad 

Janet...........thanks for the wishes............as for presents.......from Tom and Kyle got a Tiffany silver chain and another charm.....the silver Tiffany box one.....lovely........a few bits and bobs like perfume and stuff. But back home I have a new Marni bag.....I love those and apparently there is a surprise for me too ........I hate surprises.......

mac.........internet sucks at times.......I keep getting logged out here for some reason........


Cloudy looking this morning, but brightening up...........heading up to Club Lounge for breakfast then off out to IOA I think today.........

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks again everyone, I also see Andy sneak in there.  I will keep posted on what happens but I believe he will be fine and glad he went back in when he did. 

Looking forward to HHN and friends, homies, and family. 

Schumi, was that the necklace you were wearing on Saturday? I noticed it but had no clue. Tom gets extra points for that one. 

We were thinking of returning next weekend since more people are going that weekend but with dad and too close to our hhn trip we should not. But that can change any minute.


----------



## tink1957

to the bluer family...hope your dad is on the mend soon.

Robbie...sent you a pm...my phone is acting up lately and loses power quicker than it charges.... just a thought  mac will be at wdw so maybe we can all meet up and ride Maelstrom.

Glad you're having a good time Carole....shame about the boogity shrimp....I was looking forward to trying it but I guess I'll stick to chicken nachos.

I'm going car shopping again today...wish me luck.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer - hoping your dad has a speedy recovery now that they've figured out his treatment.



RAPstar said:


> Sending good vibes your way bluer!
> 
> So, scratch what I said earlier, me and my friend Mike are gonna try and hit up MK and Epcot wed the 1st so I can ride the mine train and Marlstrom before it closes. With lunch at Biergarten too. He has class in the morning so I'll be doing early entry to Diagon until he's done. Yay!


 


 mac what is it with electronics failing so often? we were just shipped our 5th DVR/receiver from DirectTvto replace faulty one.  annoying since we lose all our taped stuff.

 carole - marni bag? not familiar with the name, will have to check it out.  bling is always a good thing.  lots of coverage in our area as to the big vote in Scotland on Thursday.  what way do u think it'll go?  I'm half scots/irish as is much of the population here, lots of interest in the outcome.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Schumi, was that the necklace you were wearing on Saturday? I noticed it but had no clue. Tom gets extra points for that one.
> .



Not that one Bluer.....I've had that a couple of years and never take it off......the new one is still all boxed up.........will keep it for when I'm home......new one is nicer 



keishashadow said:


> carole - marni bag? not familiar with the name, will have to check it out.  bling is always a good thing.  lots of coverage in our area as to the big vote in Scotland on Thursday.  what way do u think it'll go?  I'm half scots/irish as is much of the population here, lots of interest in the outcome.



Marni bags are gorgeous......well, some of them are......some of them are not so nice.

As for the vote.....I think it would be ridiculous for Scotland to vote yes.....I pray they don't. We don't get a vote as we don't live there any more. They have played on the youngsters a lot with propaganda.........a little too much of the Braveheart syndrome for me......jmo of course......lol. I think it might be close though.



Back to the hotel for a cool down.......wow it's hot.......fantastic though!

There's a little footbridge over the water appeared overnight beside the main road entrance to RPR........must have went up overnight as it wasn't there last night........not finished obviously but it's up.


----------



## keishashadow

carole interesting re the bridge I assume not to nowhere.  thanks for insider info on the vote, most here seem to favor it but they are so far removed likely are going on sentiment.  I looked at the marni bag website, lots of beauties there, plan on using it as a comparison the next time I need to justify one of my vera Bradley purchases lol

 almost choked on a crown that fell off for the umpteenth time last night, glad I was able to get into dentist tomorrow.  cannot wait until insurance approves my bridge and I'm done messing around with this.  could be worse, had it  happen on vacation before and didn't get to munch on all the splurges


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Not that one Bluer.....I've had that a couple of years and never take it off......the new one is still all boxed up.........will keep it for when I'm home......new one is nicer   Marni bags are gorgeous......well, some of them are......some of them are not so nice.  As for the vote.....I think it would be ridiculous for Scotland to vote yes.....I pray they don't. We don't get a vote as we don't live there any more. They have played on the youngsters a lot with propaganda.........a little too much of the Braveheart syndrome for me......jmo of course......lol. I think it might be close though.  Back to the hotel for a cool down.......wow it's hot.......fantastic though!  There's a little footbridge over the water appeared overnight beside the main road entrance to RPR........must have went up overnight as it wasn't there last night........not finished obviously but it's up.



The bridge itself was not there but the concrete works has been going in there for a little while. That's going to be the walking path from CB.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Bluer101 said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm wishes.
> 
> Got back from the hospital and don't know how long he's going to be there again. He is in icu now. He now is very dehydrated and has Hyponatremia. His numbers are very deadly if not treated right away. Either way now he is in good hands and will get better.
> 
> Some people here know the whole story and long haul the past 3 years, so this is just another bump in the road.
> 
> On a good note, 24 days to HHN!!



Oh Bluer I hope your Dad recovers quickly! I had my potassium and sodium levels drop once and it's SCARY!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

So I read over on behind the thrills where in the MASKarade scarezone the Voodoo Queen will be sacrificing someone once every hour and there will be little jars of hoodoo goodness about for guests to find and give to her... 

Please tell me I am not the only one vibrating over this 

Right now Babs and I are in Al-uh-bam-uh (said in my best Forrest Gump voice). He's here for a work related thang and I am just hanging out enjoying my kid-free quiet. 

 Doing my 18 days to go rump shakin' dance!


----------



## RAPstar

SharkyGoddess said:


> So I read over on behind the thrills where in the MASKarade scarezone the Voodoo Queen will be sacrificing someone once every hour and there will be little jars of hoodoo goodness about for guests to find and give to her...
> 
> Please tell me I am not the only one vibrating over this
> 
> Right now Babs and I are in Al-uh-bam-uh (said in my best Forrest Gump voice). He's here for a work related thang and I am just hanging out enjoying my kid-free quiet.
> 
> Doing my 18 days to go rump shakin' dance!



I think you mean the Bayou of Blood one. ;-)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> I think you mean the Bayou of Blood one. ;-)



 Told ya I was over here all twitterpated!


----------



## macraven

_haven't been around here all day and now i have a few minutes to do so.

where to begin.......?


continue wishes for Bluer's dad to improve, Schumi for having a great vacation and that everyday is like the first day there, sharky goddess for obtaining an Alabama accent, andy for being up late at night and his excitement for his upcoming trip, Tink for her car shopping (i'd rather shop for shoes than a car),
and Pax for being Pax.........

to all the other homies.......


i'm so looking forward to my upcoming vacation in 13 days.
i know i will be getting on the plane no matter what.
nothing will keep me from this trip eventhoughihad abloodclotinmyleglast tuesdaynightandtheveinrupturedbutdoingfinenow.

when does the card game begin?
are we playing old maid or war tonight?_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> i'm so looking forward to my upcoming vacation in 13 days.
> i know i will be getting on the plane no matter what.
> nothing will keep me from this trip eventhoughihad abloodclotinmyleglast tuesdaynightandtheveinrupturedbutdoingfinenow.
> 
> when does the card game begin?
> are we playing old maid or war tonight?_



 ACK! Mac! What caused the blood clot? How painful for you, I am so so sorry! When we all get together for HHN, please let me know if you need anything. BIG BIG hugs to you!!!

I can play old maid, go fish or black jack... anything else and I get lost.


----------



## macraven

_i thought if i put it out there and said it real fast, most would read over it.


i'm doing okay.
so far, i am cleared to fly.
if i couldn't, it would be a 22 hour drive for me and that i can't do.

you remember the vein in my arm that was blown out from the surgery and meds from last years emergency appendicitis event?
you checked the vein while we were at HHN and said to massage it.

it is still unusable for blood draws.

i had blood draws again on friday and my worse fear is i have to have more before i leave for vacation.
i'm running out of places for the draws.
well, there are more places but they hurt and i'm a big wimp when it comes to needles.

i'm guessing it was the issues that go with vitamin D deficiency.
those levels dropped again and then the charley horse started happening more.
i stopped the ergo when my levels were acceptable so now i'm back to where i was last winter.

i forgot about Go Fish.......
i think that is the one card game i can't cheat at as i always get caught when i do.

sharky, do you miss your kids yet?
do fish swim in the sea?
jk......_


----------



## RAPstar

Someone's home!! And yes, she's already clawed me. She was a bit messy from being in her cage on the ride over and having been fixed today, and I was trying to clean her up. But she loves draco's old toy lol


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, sorry to hear about your blood clots.  Sending hugs and good wishes that there are no issues to flying and enjoying your vacation.  Take care.

RapStar, she's so cute.  I'm sure, being so young, she'll be into everything.

Wednesday all!  That's a hump day!  Camel anyone?


Cool nights now, 42 overnight last night.  I so do not want to turn on my heater yet.  I may have to.  Had to take out the fleece throw last night.  Not ready for cold yet.


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone. He is doing much better. That what the iv does for you. 

Btw, it's humpday!!! I saw this in Walmart on a tee shirt and DW and I said DIS boards, so I snapped the photo.


----------



## ky07

Quick drive by to say hello homies


----------



## keishashadow

Happy hump day all!

mac -  guess we gotta take turns carrying you @ HHN. Promise not to leave you at the Bayou on the hour



Lynne G said:


> Mac, sorry to hear about your blood clots. Sending hugs and good wishes that there are no issues to flying and enjoying your vacation. Take care.
> 
> RapStar, she's so cute. I'm sure, being so young, she'll be into everything.
> 
> *Wednesday all! That's a hump day! Camel anyone?*
> 
> Cool nights now, 42 overnight last night. I so do not want to turn on my heater yet. I may have to. Had to take out the fleece throw last night. Not ready for cold yet.



ask & you shall receivecourtesy of bluer. wonder what security thought of him taking that picture in WM? probably nothing, they've seen it all. 

stl - hope things are going better for you

andy - did u reveal kitty's name yet?


----------



## RAPstar

It's in my siggy. But her name is Phantom


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Someone's home!! And yes, she's already clawed me. She was a bit messy from being in her cage on the ride over and having been fixed today, and I was trying to clean her up. But she loves draco's old toy lol



_we need another posting of this little cutey!!

with all the toys my cats have, they love the newspaper the most.
i make little paper balls with it and they go crazy catching them and playing with them.

i know you will enjoy your new baby._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Thanks everyone. He is doing much better. That what the iv does for you.
> 
> Btw, it's humpday!!! I saw this in Walmart on a tee shirt and DW and I said DIS boards, so I snapped the photo.



_anything that starts with the letter C......camel, cat, needs another posting.

great picture!
i think Bluer is my calendar so i always will know what day of the week it is.

wonderful to hear your dad is responding well to the fluids.
wishing him a speedy recovery and he will be back home real soon._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, sorry to hear about your blood clots.  Sending hugs and good wishes that there are no issues to flying and enjoying your vacation.  Take care.
> 
> RapStar, she's so cute.  I'm sure, being so young, she'll be into everything.
> 
> Wednesday all!  That's a hump day!  Camel anyone?
> 
> 
> Cool nights now, 42 overnight last night.  I so do not want to turn on my heater yet.  I may have to.  Had to take out the fleece throw last night.  Not ready for cold yet.



_thank you Lynne G
yea, it just doesn't see right to have this cold weather 
i'm like you, never ready for the cold._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Quick drive by to say hello homies



_St L, it is great to hear from youse !!!

have been thinking about you and wishing it gets better for you.

try to come back and visit with us if you want company.
we have missed you!_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Happy hump day all!
> 
> mac -  guess we gotta take turns carrying you @ HHN. Promise not to leave you at the Bayou on the hour



_damnit it janet, only a friend would take a turn on carrying me.  

can always count on a homie.

but, i should be fine when i hit the darkside.
its the motherland portion of the trip where i will get tired at.
up at the crack of dawn, ride busses, hit the parks and then the bus ride back to the hotel late at night only to do a repeat the next day.

you know the drill.


_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

RAPstar said:


> Someone's home!! And yes, she's already clawed me. She was a bit messy from being in her cage on the ride over and having been fixed today, and I was trying to clean her up. But she loves draco's old toy lol



AWWW She's precious! My husband and I have assisted in pet adoptions for a few years now and it always makes my heart smile to see one get such a good home. Thank you!

If you know of anyone looking for a floofy (long haired) cat, please let me know. We've got several in foster who really need to find families. They all come fixed and vaccinated and several of the foster families will forgive the adoption fee if the new family provides a letter from their vet simply stating they're loving, responsible pet people. Transports are always free and available up to certain distances.

Sorry for the pet rescue plug!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Egads Mac... What are we gunna do with you? besides love ya to death that isBabboo says either you two can rent a couple of scooters and race each other, or he'll rent one and you can ride around on his lap  Either way I think it would be entertaining LOL

Are you taking any vit D supplements? If not, you really, seriously, like I am insisting, need to be taking a healthy dose of D3 and having your B12 checked would be a very good idea as well. Being a former Vampire, nothing makes me cringe more than ruined veins. Especially when I know it's ALWAYS tech error that causes them. Some people are more challenging to collect from than others, but there is never any reason to destroy a vein. I will also suggest that should you ever require IV meds again, please talk to your Dr about just going ahead and starting with a port. And my last because-I-love-Mac suggestion... go to your spice aisle and grab some capsaicin, mix it with olive or coconut oil and massage it into your arms and legs at least once a day. This will make those little capillaries happy, which will make them bring in more blood and oxygen, which will lead to those bigger, deeper veins getting more of what they need to be happy and healthy.


----------



## psiprez

This is just a silly note to vent about work, because I have nowhere else to really do it.

Terrible week at work.  Been there almost two years, thought everything was great, have even received a mini-promotion.  Have now discovered that the "mean girl" network of those above me have it out for me.  Of course, the big bosses just don't seem to see how they bully and intimidate everyone beneath them.  These mean girls have discovered that the key to winning is to be the first one to make accusations.  Very difficult to fight, because if you do, the bosses assume you are just trying to deflect things from yourself.  Luckily I have very strong supporters in my direct boss, and every single person I work with.  Later today I will probably be called down for the inquisition.  I don't expect an execution, but there may be several torture devices in use.  My plan is to take the higher road, confident that I always try my best to do the right thing, and sleep well at night.

So, if anyone has lasted reading this long, just take a quick moment to wish me good vibes.


----------



## macraven

_first of all, a big  to our newest homie *psiprez*

vent all you want to here, we all understand the jerks we have had to deal with in our lives.

i wish you the best and good vibes to come out on top of this mess.

if the money is good for you at this job, hang with it.
it's bound to get better and maybe some of the evil ones at work will leave there.

i always dread working with the bully peeps as they always have an excuse or quick with the lies to make themselves look innocent.
i know it is maddening for youse.

come back here anytime.
we talk about everything here and work vents are a good subject.
that and cats ....




psiprez said:



			This is just a silly note to vent about work, because I have nowhere else to really do it.

Terrible week at work.  Been there almost two years, thought everything was great, have even received a mini-promotion.  Have now discovered that the "mean girl" network of those above me have it out for me.  Of course, the big bosses just don't seem to see how they bully and intimidate everyone beneath them.  These mean girls have discovered that the key to winning is to be the first one to make accusations.  Very difficult to fight, because if you do, the bosses assume you are just trying to deflect things from yourself.  Luckily I have very strong supporters in my direct boss, and every single person I work with.  Later today I will probably be called down for the inquisition.  I don't expect an execution, but there may be several torture devices in use.  My plan is to take the higher road, confident that I always try my best to do the right thing, and sleep well at night.

So, if anyone has lasted reading this long, just take a quick moment to wish me good vibes.
		
Click to expand...


_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

psiprez said:


> This is just a silly note to vent about work, because I have nowhere else to really do it.
> 
> Terrible week at work.  Been there almost two years, thought everything was great, have even received a mini-promotion.  Have now discovered that the "mean girl" network of those above me have it out for me.  Of course, the big bosses just don't seem to see how they bully and intimidate everyone beneath them.  These mean girls have discovered that the key to winning is to be the first one to make accusations.  Very difficult to fight, because if you do, the bosses assume you are just trying to deflect things from yourself.  Luckily I have very strong supporters in my direct boss, and every single person I work with.  Later today I will probably be called down for the inquisition.  I don't expect an execution, but there may be several torture devices in use.  My plan is to take the higher road, confident that I always try my best to do the right thing, and sleep well at night.
> 
> So, if anyone has lasted reading this long, just take a quick moment to wish me good vibes.



 *~*mummy dust to you*~*

Hateful bitties stink. I hope everything goes well for you today.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Egads Mac... What are we gunna do with you? besides love ya to death that isBabboo says either you two can rent a couple of scooters and race each other, or he'll rent one and you can ride around on his lap  Either way I think it would be entertaining LOL
> 
> Are you taking any vit D supplements? If not, you really, seriously, like I am insisting, need to be taking a healthy dose of D3 and having your B12 checked would be a very good idea as well. Being a former Vampire, nothing makes me cringe more than ruined veins. Especially when I know it's ALWAYS tech error that causes them. Some people are more challenging to collect from than others, but there is never any reason to destroy a vein. I will also suggest that should you ever require IV meds again, please talk to your Dr about just going ahead and starting with a port. And my last because-I-love-Mac suggestion... go to your spice aisle and grab some capsaicin, mix it with olive or coconut oil and massage it into your arms and legs at least once a day. This will make those little capillaries happy, which will make them bring in more blood and oxygen, which will lead to those bigger, deeper veins getting more of what they need to be happy and healthy.



_thanks for your advice, it is always appreciated.
i have hasimoto's disease and on meds for 27 years now.
B12, yes, due to the intrinsic factor issue.

switched endo doc late last year and the Alpha 25/vit d test was done on the panel she wanted.
vit d levels came back as a "7" level.
started prescription ergo 50,000 iu weekly.
retested july 1st and levels normal this july so that med discontinued.
finished up the meds i had left though.
last friday labs again for the other issue and the vit d test added on after the draw.  
levels dropped all the way down again after being off ergo 7.5 weeks.

good thing i had the medical emergency or i would have never known i was sick again.........lol

i'm sure it will all be figured out soon and new meds started again.
i kind of go with the flow and deal with issues as they come.


as long as i have breathe, i will be doing hhn for years to come......


would i feel like a greased pig if i rubbed that capsaicin and oil all over my body?
kewl.

almost forgot to ask this, are you two going to be in the park before it closes on the 5th?
or are you going to come back in like you did last time when we met up?

_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Olive oil is heavier so it will leave a greasier trail, but coconut oil is very light and absorbs quickly. I personally prefer coconut oil.

The thing about vitamins that many Drs either don't know or don't think about is once the store is used up, that's it... it's gone. So while you tested "normal" after taking supplements, the proper protocol would have been to reduce your dosage since obviously your body either can not absorb the needed nutrients or can not keep the stores (IOW your body dumps them beyond regular cell usage). Take me for example, I have pernicious anemia. My body refuses to take in B12 from my diet and is prone to sucking up what little store I can build up through monthly injections. The result, I become a human slug due to my RBCs being starved of oxygen which then causes my major organs and muscles to run slooowww. blah

I fully plan on being in the park before this time. Last time we ran back because one of us needed something, but I can't remember what now. Are we getting together for dinner before too?


----------



## macraven

_i've been trying to get the finnegans ressie for additional number.
i have 4 right now and with you, Mr you, marco and myself, that will work.
pax already has his ressie for 2.

if you see a better time that is for 6 peeps, grab it.
trying to get a table for 6 and not at 3:30 that sunday.
check opentable when you can, ok?

i have a good story about vegetable oil........
i'll whisper it to you when i see youse...


last year i think you all left finnegans around 4ish and took the kids back to the hotel and got them food.
then you and i played phone tag to meet up with each other around 7:15 that night._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _i've been trying to get the finnegans ressie for additional number.
> i have 4 right now and with you, Mr you, marco and myself, that will work.
> pax already has his ressie for 2.
> 
> if you see a better time that is for 6 peeps, grab it.
> trying to get a table for 6 and not at 3:30 that sunday.
> check opentable when you can, ok?
> 
> i have a good story about vegetable oil........
> i'll whisper it to you when i see youse...
> 
> 
> last year i think you all left finnegans around 4ish and took the kids back to the hotel and got them food.
> then you and i played phone tag to meet up with each other around 7:15 that night._



Just checked, Fins on mobile app shows 3:30 or 7pm and after, but the online open table shows nothing with in 2 1/2 hours of 4pm...  I'm confuzzled. But I'll keep looking. I had a thought too, since Purge is basically the area around Fins are they even allowing later reservations? AND... what time is Pax & Dora's reservation for? 

Paaaax... paging Mr. Paaax


----------



## Pax

They'd just be best off giving us a six seater. The yelling across the restaurant is just going to annoy them.

"HEY SHARKY... WANT TO TRY A CHICKEN STINGER?? MAC... PASS THE SALT? I DON'T LIKE THE CUT OF OUR SHAKER'S JIB!!"

Are salt shakers aerodynamic?

I'll take a turn carrying Mac. I'll invent a Macpack.

I'm bad at following the thread Sharky, your man doing okay? 

Dora and I are getting unreasonably excited now. I'll make them install Betelgeuse-esque ziplines if it means we all have another great time.

I've been looking for bigger tables too, but no luck. I'll keep on it.


Pax


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Pax said:


> They'd just be best off giving us a six seater. The yelling across the restaurant is just going to annoy them.
> 
> "HEY SHARKY... WANT TO TRY A CHICKEN STINGER?? MAC... PASS THE SALT? I DON'T LIKE THE CUT OF OUR SHAKER'S JIB!!"
> 
> Are salt shakers aerodynamic?
> 
> I'll take a turn carrying Mac. I'll invent a Macpack.
> 
> I'm bad at following the thread Sharky, your man doing okay?
> 
> Dora and I are getting unreasonably excited now. I'll make them install Betelgeuse-esque ziplines if it means we all have another great time.
> 
> I've been looking for bigger tables too, but no luck. I'll keep on it.
> 
> 
> Pax



Hysterical! The hubs and I were just talking about you as I was trying to find you to PM and get your ressie time. I just said "hey look, Pax was just on 3 minutes ago... Oh! He was responding to me." 

Flying salt shakers would certainly keep things interesting in there along with my loud mouth trying to stay in everyone's conversations. Add alcohol and I damn near become combustible 

I'm thinking of just calling hourly and whining that I need a table for 6 on our date at 4:30ish? Or should I request a different time?


----------



## Pax

Sharky...

I think our ressie is 4:30 (I could be wrong though... wife'll tell you so. We have one every Sunday). Usually allows time to get in, get drinks and food, and get out before houses opening without being in a hurry. 

Man it's gonna be a great evening. We're getting the _band_ back together 

Pax


----------



## Pax

Great minds hey?

Pax


----------



## macraven

_the ressies that i do hold are for 3:30.
sunday the 5th and 12th
i usually book for 4:00 as they usually run behind in setting you for the time you booked.

but, they have been booked pretty solid for some time periods the last 4 weeks i have been checking.
to the end of last week, 3:15 was the last ressie available for groups of 2-4-6 when i was checking.


well, some nights they run close to time but not on the weekends when i have made them at finnegans.

sent you both a pm

_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

have mercy the internet here is sloooowwww..... UGH! Someone needs to seriously tell the marriott bunch to catch up with the rest of the world.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> It's in my siggy. But her name is Phantom


 
 ah ha!  

 all this talk of coconuts & finnegans is making me.


----------



## RAPstar

I'm not sure I even want to look at Finnegan's this trip. I've eaten there so many times by now I think I've had everything on the menu lol. Well that and all the reservations for SnS are gone lol.


----------



## macraven

Pax said:


> Man it's gonna be a great evening. We're getting the _band_ back together
> 
> Pax


----------



## psiprez

Thanks for your kind thoughts, macraven and SharkyGoddess!  

And mac, I could not help but notice we have been on the boards for almost the exact same amount of time. I used to have a high post count, but it disappeared.  I am sure we must have crossed paths at some point over the past decade... maybe on "the other side"?


----------



## Bluer101

Quick drive by. 

Dads out if icu and in step down now. Doing better each day.


----------



## Lynne G

Good news for your Dad.  That's good to hear Bluer.

Busy Thursday.  Kids have actually suggested family vacation next year  - no amusement parks.   Huh?  That's been our MO for at least the last 6 years.  Hmmm.  Maybe to get the use of my Universal AP, I may take a no kids trip in the spring.  We will have to see.  I am not a real long plan planner when it comes to vacations.  I tend to look around when Southwest opens its books.

Getting ready for the week-end!  

Hope all are doing well!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Good news for your Dad. That's good to hear Bluer.
> 
> Busy Thursday. *Kids have actually suggested family vacation next year - no amusement parks.  Huh? That's been our MO for at least the last 6 years.* Hmmm. Maybe to get the use of my Universal AP, I may take a no kids trip in the spring. We will have to see. I am not a real long plan planner when it comes to vacations. I tend to look around when Southwest opens its books.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all are doing well!


 
 get a DNA test pronto!  jk.  my DS all went thru the no amusement park phase ranging from 17 to approx. 24, when they decided it was high time to vacation again on ma & pa's dime

 I didn't think I'd enjoy kid-free vacations

try it, you'll like it



Bluer101 said:


> Quick drive by.
> 
> Dads out if icu and in step down now. Doing better each day.


 
 really good news, happy for you and your family.

 it's Thursday, I've earmarked it as my 'day off' and going to try and tackle the chore list.  made a small dent in it but needed to come & check the rental car rates, figured I'd drive by & say hi.


----------



## macraven

psiprez said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts, macraven and SharkyGoddess!
> 
> And mac, I could not help but notice we have been on the boards for almost the exact same amount of time. I used to have a high post count, but it disappeared.  I am sure we must have crossed paths at some point over the past decade... maybe on "the other side"?



_yes, i lived on the motherland side for years until the darkside was born.
don't cha' hate it when your post count gets lost..

i'm sure we have crossed paths before.

i think you should call this place home and vent here.
we can give lots of suggestions on how to be wicked if you ever decide to do that._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Quick drive by.
> 
> Dads out if icu and in step down now. Doing better each day.






_fantastic news Bluer!_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> get a DNA test pronto!  jk.  my DS all went thru the no amusement park phase ranging from 17 to approx. 24, when they decided it was high time to vacation again on ma & pa's dime
> 
> I didn't think I'd enjoy kid-free vacations
> 
> try it, you'll like it
> 
> 
> 
> really good news, happy for you and your family.
> 
> it's Thursday, I've earmarked it as my 'day off' and going to try and tackle the chore list.  made a small dent in it but needed to come & check the rental car rates, figured I'd drive by & say hi.



_it's the day after the camel was here.
why in the world was i thinking friday today?
my schedule is shot to hell with Mr Mac at home._


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by too.........

Bluer......glad dad is doing good 

Psiprez...........nice to have you along for the ride.........complain away.....we all listen to anything we all have to say..........hope today is better for you 


Sorry Todd........I have to say it........it's tooooooooo hot  92 but feels like 100 apparently...........loving it really.

Had another brilliant morning and lunch........rides are empty......chose our row 5 times in a row on JP......no-one there.........and another lovely lunch in Mythos.

There are a few small tour groups from Brazil/Mexico/Argentina but they are family groups, not young teenagers so not noisy and singing all the time.

Hate to say it as there are a lot of a Finnegans fans on here...........I don't like it 

Didn't enjoy it couple of years ago but went back yesterday............very slow service and food was average and quite greasy..........I've tried twice now but won't go back.........wish we'd gone to Louie's 

Anyhoots hope everyone's doing good........think we may have a pool night tonight.......spend some time in Club Lounge then eat in Bula Bar and chill out for HHN tomorrow ...............so excited for it this year!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Schumi - you can send some of that heat up this way.  Low 30's tonight.  Maybe I'll be joining Mac and turn on the heat.  Have scary fun at HHN.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe right Keisha - DS will be 17 in less than 2 months.  Though even now, ma's dime is always expected to fund where ever we end up on vacation.


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> St L, it is great to hear from youse !!!
> 
> have been thinking about you and wishing it gets better for you.
> 
> try to come back and visit with us if you want company.
> we have missed you!


 Thanks Mac and everything is going good for now and me and DW are trying to work things out cause I am the type that thinks everything can be talked out plus I really do love her and don't want to throw away 22 years of being together and 20 years of marriage but any who I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## buckeev

WOAH! I usually read every LITTLE word that MacRed types, but missed this one!
Make sure all your blood ain't visible to those creatures at HHN!!!  

nothing will keep me from this trip eventhoughihad abloodclotinmyleglast tuesdaynightandtheveinrupturedbutdoingfinenow.

Prayers for ya Ma'am!


----------



## keishashadow

carole - looking forward to a mini review of HHN, be kind to the zombies

 st l -  we're pulling for you!

 It's going to warm up here for a few days.


----------



## Bluer101

Just swing by again, dad is home! I know crazy, numbers are great and going to have a nurse at home for awhile!


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thanks Mac and everything is going good for now and me and DW are trying to work things out cause I am the type that thinks everything can be talked out plus I really do love her and don't want to throw away 22 years of being together and 20 years of marriage but any who I hope everyone is doing well



_good news!

hang in there as it is worth all your efforts in working it out.

happy endings can happen._


----------



## Lynne G

It's Friday - I can actually sleep in some tomorrow!  Cool and sunny, with a light rain earlier today.  

St L - wishing you the best.  I hope all turns out well.

Bluer - it's always good to be home.  Good news.

Keisha - warm is relative.  High of 70 today is not what I consider warm.  Almost freezing temps last night.  34.  

Have a great week-end y'all!


----------



## keishashadow

Friday dancing time 



Lynne G said:


> It's Friday - I can actually sleep in some tomorrow! Cool and sunny, with a light rain earlier today.
> 
> St L - wishing you the best. I hope all turns out well.
> 
> Bluer - it's always good to be home. Good news.
> 
> *Keisha - warm is relative. High of 70 today is not what I consider warm. Almost freezing temps last night. 34.*
> 
> Have a great week-end y'all!


 I'm easy 

 bluer


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Friday dancing time
> 
> 
> I'm easy
> 
> bluer



_now i am wondering if it is friday
camels always triggers that thought._


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hi Schumi - you can send some of that heat up this way.  Low 30's tonight.  Maybe I'll be joining Mac and turn on the heat.  Have scary fun at HHN.



Hope to have great fun at HHN.......pray the rain stays away......we have never gotten rain before for HHN 



ky07 said:


> Thanks Mac and everything is going good for now and me and DW are trying to work things out cause I am the type that thinks everything can be talked out plus I really do love her and don't want to throw away 22 years of being together and 20 years of marriage but any who I hope everyone is doing well



Glad to hear you will hopefully have a dream ending.......continued good thoughts for you and your DW 



keishashadow said:


> carole - looking forward to a mini review of HHN, be kind to the zombies
> .



Will do my best   absolutely dreading seein Michael Myers face to face........but will love it at the same time.........I hope  My lovely son has bought the Michael Myers face tee shirt..........just for my benefit  



Bluer101 said:


> Just swing by again, dad is home! I know crazy, numbers are great and going to have a nurse at home for awhile!



Glad to hear it........


Having a lazy day till we get ready for HHN.........supposed to rain tonight though.......booooooooo!

It's very humid this morning......just been to Mall and Wal-mart and it's quite dull outside.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## macraven

_schumi, have a blast at hhn tonight.

it better not rain tonight!!

no matter what, you all will have a fun time.



michael myers..............._


----------



## RAPstar

Ugh so ready to go home. Haven't slept well the last couple of nights. Oh well almost trip time!!


----------



## macraven

_yes but once you get home, phantom will be there ready to jump in your arms.._


----------



## RAPstar

If she doesn't fall in love with my friend Adam. He's keeping her while I'm gone lol


----------



## macraven

_sad that it rained tonight for HHN.......

read Metro got soaked and called it a night in the sticky thread.


i always feel bad for the peeps that get rain on hhn nights as i have had that happened to me before.

hhn is still fun but doing that or parks in the daytime when it's raining sucks big time.

you reach a limit when it is so wet and your shoes and socks are drenched.

_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> sad that it rained tonight for HHN.......  read Metro got soaked and called it a night in the sticky thread.  i always feel bad for the peeps that get rain on hhn nights as i have had that happened to me before.  hhn is still fun but doing that or parks in the daytime when it's raining sucks big time.  you reach a limit when it is so wet and your shoes and socks are drenched.



Hope it didn't rain like it was in Tampa probably did though. Hope all that went still had a great time!


----------



## Bluer101

It poured on and off all day yesterday here. Forecast the same fort the next few days too.


----------



## schumigirl

Despite the rain we all had a fantastic time last night......back tonight for more with or without rain. Best horror nights for years 

Met Mikkimus and her fiancée in the holding area.......nice girl .........

Dull and damp today so waiting half an hour then decide what to do today.......probably the studios then somewhere for dinner before HHN again......

Hope everyone's good


----------



## macraven

_hey schumi! 

how nice to meet up with her add another homie to your list that you've talked with on this trip.

so, you finally met michael myers.
was it love at first site?.......


let's hope the rain doesn't happen today and you have great weather tonight for hhn.

go eat at confisco grill to day.......!!_


----------



## Lynne G

Great to hear all are enjoying HHN even with the rain.  Sending blue and evening clear skies to all the DISers at Uni.

Just saying hi!


----------



## macraven

_having issues getting online now, storming here.


hoping no rain for schumi and all the others that are doing the parks today and HHN tonight._


----------



## keishashadow

beautiful weather here.  Great fun at HS football game last night, DS's offense crushed them again.

 we're gearing up for HHN tonight. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY1S8zZIoxQ&feature=player_embedded

http://www.scarehouse.com/haunts




macraven said:


> _sad that it rained tonight for HHN.......
> 
> read Metro got soaked and called it a night in the sticky thread.
> 
> 
> i always feel bad for the peeps that get rain on hhn nights as i have had that happened to me before.
> 
> hhn is still fun but doing that or parks in the daytime when it's raining sucks big time.
> 
> you reach a limit when it is so wet and your shoes and socks are drenched.
> 
> _


 
 good way to get blisters on the tootsies too

really ruins the experience, especially for those on a one & done visit.

 I'm hoping for a pic of carole with mr myers


----------



## Pax

Hope you guys all have a great time tonight. Looks like the weather should be clear.

We go for the first time next week and can't wait.

This week it's toiling in the garden and in the shop a bit today.

Going to a neighbor's birthday party tonight and then watching the Doctor.

Still envy the park goers a little 

Pax


----------



## Lynne G

Bump --

yeah, it's Monday.


----------



## RAPstar

Phantom and I say good morning


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Aw Robbie...what a cute pic of you and kitty Phantom...wish we lived closer so we could set up a play date with my kitty Mufasa.

I can't believe we only have 2 days to go....I haven't even packed yet  

Guess I better get a move on.

Carole, Raven and Robbie...see you soon.

Have a great week homies


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Aw Robbie...what a cute pic of you and kitty Phantom...wish we lived closer so we could set up a play date with my kitty Mufasa.
> 
> I can't believe we only have 2 days to go....I haven't even packed yet
> 
> Guess I better get a move on.
> 
> Carole, Raven and Robbie...see you soon.
> 
> Have a great week homies



_you're a mini mac.
2 days out and nothing packed yet...lol

i've got 6 days to wait after you leave so don't drink up all the coffee at the joint.
leave some for me.



hope you have safe travels and no rain when you land.
are you taking one of your kids this time or is it solo?





phamton is a beautiful kitty Andy!

_


----------



## RAPstar

Thanks y'all! Ugh I'm so ready to get this week over with, even though I still have to work next Monday. Can't wait to see some of yall out there!


----------



## Marquibiri

I should be leaving for the States in 8 days.... maybe 9, don't have the plane ticket YET!

My previous years' t-shirts are too worn out so I made new ones... you know how it goes... change the design a bit... swap from M to L  

I'll blame Free Dining for that 

I pack the night before... (low profile, don't want to get on the DW's nerves) 

I'll be seeing a few of ya during the event 

Very excited this year for HHN and HoS!

Cheers! 

Can't wait for yet another beer sampler at Finnegan's!

Marquibiri


----------



## keishashadow

so many getting ready to return to the old haunts

 I may break the mold and actually start to pack this weekend

 andy - u have trained phantom to do selfies already!


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> I should be leaving for the States in 8 days.... maybe 9, don't have the plane ticket YET!
> 
> My previous years' t-shirts are too worn out so I made new ones... you know how it goes... change the design a bit... swap from M to L
> 
> I'll blame Free Dining for that
> 
> I pack the night before... (low profile, don't want to get on the DW's nerves)
> 
> I'll be seeing a few of ya during the event
> 
> Very excited this year for HHN and HoS!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Can't wait for yet another beer sampler at Finnegan's!
> 
> Marquibiri



_*WOOT*

get the plane ticket as it would be a very long walk from your place to orlando.

7 days today and then i'll be in orlando._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> so many getting ready to return to the old haunts
> 
> I may break the mold and actually start to pack this weekend
> 
> andy - u have trained phantom to do selfies already!



_why break traditions keisha??


yea, selfies of phantom_


----------



## schumigirl

Second rainy night in Orlando.........so forced to sit in Orchids with a cocktail........it's a rough life  may be brightening up though 

Had bottle of wine in room last nigh with a movie while it poured down like I haven't seen in ages........was quite nice actually to chill out.

Been to Teak Neighborhood Grill tonight with Metro west.........gorgeous meal with fantastic service........that donut burger is gorgeous......especially with no cheese and with jalapeños and grilled onions.......yum.........and for some reason I took pictures of everyone's meal.....just checked my camera and I missed mine 

Since we've been here on a Sunday and Monday night Orchids lounge has been closed at night.........it's so quiet.......strange to see it more or less in darkness when we walked through it.......just a few dim lights but no service from sushi or bar service. First time I ever saw that even in September.

Got on Gringotts 4 times in a row today with single rider........I'm 5'6 and on the back row my feet don't touch the bottom when riding but in the front row they do touch with plenty of room........fantastic ride. Parks were surprisingly busy today although with EP it's not an issue..............although a woman in the regular queue for Despicable Me had an issue with peeps in the Express queue today............she was kicking off that she had waited 40 minutes........not the first time we have seen that......

Anyhoots hope everyone's good


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear of the rain Schumi.  

Kids still talk about the Teak restaurant.  I could hardly finish my burger there.  We had a nice waitress too.  

A drink in hand is always a nice way to spend the night.  Starting to sniffle, so I may take a shot before bed.  I so do not want a cold.

Have a good night all!


----------



## keishashadow

thinking carole has hit upon a way to ride out the storm in Orlando!

 lynne - do u think it might be an allergy?  it's been hitting hard here, although I'm not in any hurry for a frost.  

 Cannot believe it's going to be in the high 70's end of the week since it dipped into the 30's last night brrrr.  Excited at the prospect of finally being able to sit thru our annual steelers' game without getting soaked (unless I bet the spread lol) on Sunday


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

We're at the airport waiting to board our 7 am flight

Everything went smoothly except Danielle twisted her ankle so we will have to take it easy for a few days...at least I won't be running to keep up with her like I usually do.

She also can't find the gift cards she bought for the trip

But we're on our way so it's all good

Hope everyone has a great hump day


----------



## Lynne G

So Mac doesn't miss - Where's the Camel?  It's Wednesday!

And Keisha, I don't think it's allergies, though my DS is having a hard time now with the pollens in the air.  Just took some of his medicine.  I hate when my sinuses are stuffed up.  Kids have been back to school for a few weeks now, time for colds and infections to start.  Fighting a bad headache too.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> So Mac doesn't miss - *Where's the Camel?*  It's Wednesday!
> 
> And Keisha, I don't think it's allergies, though my DS is having a hard time now with the pollens in the air.  Just took some of his medicine.  I hate when my sinuses are stuffed up.  Kids have been back to school for a few weeks now, time for colds and infections to start.  Fighting a bad headache too.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!





_thank you, now i know it is wednesday.
can always count on a homie to let me know what day of the week it is.....


with Mr Mac no longer working, i keep thinking everyday is saturday.

the leg is healing at a slow rate.
staying in bed longer is what i am doing this week.
got up at 10 this morning.

once i am up, i am totally busy in the house until the swelling starts up again.


lynne g, hope your headache subsides real soon.
_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> We're at the airport waiting to board our 7 am flight
> 
> Everything went smoothly except Danielle twisted her ankle so we will have to take it easy for a few days...at least I won't be running to keep up with her like I usually do.
> 
> She also can't find the gift cards she bought for the trip
> 
> But we're on our way so it's all good
> 
> Hope everyone has a great hump day



_yaaaa !
you are on your way to fun.

hope danielle can do okay with the ankle issue.

can't find the gc?
welcome to my world.


see you there real soon vicki!_


----------



## macraven

]_so if today is the 25, and i leave on the 30, that means i have 5 more days unti i am in orlando.


i am not even close to be ready to leave home yet



i need a mom to take care of everything so i can do this trip._[/FONT]


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac...Danielle says to tell you that everyone needs a mom to take care of things.

Her ankle was worse than we originally thought so we rented a manual wheelchair in the park....I have a new found respect for anyone who has to do it on a daily basis and I might need  one myself if I have to do it again so she is going to skip the parks today to rest her ankle....it's the 3rd time she's injured that same one so we know what to do.

We will hit the parks again tomorrow with a rented scooter for her.

The good news is she found her gift cards 

Diagon Alley is awesome by the way and it's great to be home.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> So Mac doesn't miss - Where's the Camel? It's Wednesday!
> 
> And Keisha, I don't think it's allergies, though my DS is having a hard time now with the pollens in the air. Just took some of his medicine. I hate when my sinuses are stuffed up. Kids have been back to school for a few weeks now, time for colds and infections to start. Fighting a bad headache too.
> 
> Happy New Year to all!



ah yes, the annual influx of every else's germs into the household, yuck

 a day late for the camel, but not a hump short






Vicki - Oh noooos, what r the odds of a twisted ankle?  Glad to hear you are soldiering on and enjoying the park!

 mac  T-5 whoot whoot

 I'm @ T-9, too bad I still haven't decided if we are doing the beach or staying @ MK pre Universal portion of trip.  Andy would 'get' my affinity for fine tuning a trip rather last minute.

 good day all, I'm going to start tossing some clothes together for trip to get ahead of the inevitable last minute rush.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> ]_so if today is the 25, and i leave on the 30, that means i have 5 more days unti i am in orlando.
> 
> 
> i am not even close to be ready to leave home yet
> 
> 
> 
> i need a mom to take care of everything so i can do this trip._[/FONT]



Wish I could help ya Mac, but my _science_, she ain't so good, ya know!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Wish I could help ya Mac, but my _science_, she ain't so good, ya know!


----------



## macraven

_finally got some things done today and came to play here.


but all i am getting is an echo.



off for food in a bit.



maybe the gang here will come together later tonight for a card game.

_


----------



## Lynne G

I may be ready for cards. 

 Spent most of the day doing nothing.  I feel like crap.  I also hate when I cannot smell or taste anything, so I have not been eating much.  I hope this cold gets out of me soon.  I am not a good sick person.  I complain too much.  

Gosh, all you are in T mode!  so excited for you all!

And Tink, sorry to hear of the ankle issue.  At least she is willing to ride.  That stinks, but at least the parks are wheelchair friendly.


----------



## Bluer101

Quick drive by. Sorry no camel picture but Janet covered me. 

Between trying to get DW and I of pair of iPhone 6 + (no luck yet) , I'm worn out from my dad's ordeal and now sick.

Like I told DW, better now than in 2 weeks.


----------



## keishashadow

bluer - get well soon need to RIP


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> I may be ready for cards.
> 
> Spent most of the day doing nothing.  I feel like crap.  I also hate when I cannot smell or taste anything, so I have not been eating much.  I hope this cold gets out of me soon.  I am not a good sick person.  I complain too much.
> 
> Gosh, all you are in T mode!  so excited for you all!
> 
> And Tink, sorry to hear of the ankle issue.  At least she is willing to ride.  That stinks, but at least the parks are wheelchair friendly.




_i hear ya Lynne G.
you feel like crap and nothing tastes good.
complain all you want, you are with friends here and we all take our turns to whine.
i take a lot of turns and peeps still put up with me.
can't remember any time you have complained.

feel better real soon homie!

danielle must be hurting if you ended up with a w/c.
hope the ankle starts to feel better real soon._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Quick drive by. Sorry no camel picture but Janet covered me.
> 
> Between trying to get DW and I of pair of iPhone 6 + (no luck yet) , I'm worn out from my dad's ordeal and now sick.
> 
> Like I told DW, better now than in 2 weeks.



_it's like janet already said, rest up and be better by oct 10th.
but preferably sooner.

you could have picked up a bug while you were visiting your dad in the hospital.
they can be the germiest places.

i looked at the iphone 6 but wasn't interested.

i have always kept my cell phone in my bra.
then i bought the iPhone 5 in late july and it doesn't fit in it very well.
i think that phone takes up more room than i do ......lol

been searching for cargo pants ......

take care and be well.
_


----------



## RAPstar

I'm still considering the Amazon Fire, just to do something other than an iPhone for once. IDK


----------



## macraven

_it's friday and i didn't over sleep this morning............
but still in my jammies drinking coffee._


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Am feeling a little better. Still stuffed up.  Haha, even my sister did not recognize me on the phone.  I did't think I sounded that bad.

Bluer,  hope you feel better soon.  


It is Friday!   Thank goodness!  Have a great week end y'all!


Going back to my cup of tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Pretty decent thunderstorm just hit....thankfully we had come back to room early.........

Parks were fairly busy.......for the second day we didn't do single rider in Gringotts as the queue was just before you pick up your goggles!! Never seen a single rider queue so long.......we've ridden it loads of times so no biggie......

Just had lunch in Lombards.....it was really nice, glad we tried it again.

Hope rain goes off for horror nights again.........meeting up with Vicki (tink1957) for a bit then going to do the houses we want to se for the last time with Express.........if rain stays on we only do the Halloween house then back to lounge 

Go home tomorrow


----------



## RAPstar

Have fun and a safe flight home, Carole!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Have fun and a safe flight home, Carole!



Thanks Robbie/Andy............we may get wet tonight though..........

May just do the Myers house after all........at least the rain hasn't affected us too much.......just missed out on mini golf one night.........but we turned it into a room/wine/movie night which was fun 

All packed up and fitted in some extra shopping today......may have involved Fossil, Bath and body and Macy's 

Hope everyone good


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Schumi.  Seems like you had a great time and did some fun shopping.


----------



## macraven

_i love macy's.
good choice!

time has flown by too quickly.
schumi, next year, you need to stay longer..


have a safe flight out and no tears.
keep thinking that you will be returning again.

tink, hope you and schumi connect tonight.
don't run out of the houses screaming and leave danielle alone to hobble out.
has her ankle doing now?

Lynne G, do you ever get to go in october to the dark side?
kids can't play hooky?

andy, you leave on monday, right?
safe travels for youse too.

haven't seen bluer around but he is a sickie.
hope he gets better real soon!_


----------



## Marquibiri

Five days to go for me! 

For all those traveling, have a great flight and hope good weather follows you!

Have a wonderful weekend every1!  

Can't wait for HoS and HHN and the UTH Tour! Will make a picture thread of that (as I have done in the last couple of years).. 

Cheers!!     I'm all ready tasting the beer sampler.... 

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> Five days to go for me!
> 
> For all those traveling, have a great flight and hope good weather follows you!
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend every1!
> 
> Can't wait for HoS and HHN and the UTH Tour! Will make a picture thread of that (as I have done in the last couple of years)..
> 
> Cheers!!     I'm all ready tasting the beer sampler....
> 
> Marquibiri



_hey homie, also excited for the darkside and the tours.

don't forget, finnegans at 3:30 on the 5th........
it's gonna be a great night at hhn.
can't wait for all the fun !

you gotta try the hhn specialty drinks too besides the beer.



4 days left for me.
you packing the suitcase the night before you leave like i am doing?_


----------



## macraven

_came back to say i do love the picture......!  
you hhn addict you........

glad you brought it back now.

just noticed today you had it in.

and love the pic of your countdown._


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone for the get better. Today I just feel ran over but it should be uphill from here. DW is under the weather too, well at least we can get it out of the way before HHN. 

Carole, I can't believe you go home tomorrow. It seems like we were just up there with you and that was 2 weeks ago. We had a blast with you and will defiantly make more time next year. Maybe it could overlap when Mac and all of us are there, that would be a hoot.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, good to hear you are starting to feel better.
bad to hear that Mrs Blue is starting to feel under the weather.

do you two share everything?



tell Mrs Bluer to get well real soon and not pass it on to your son.....
you know that saying, third on a match.

looking at accuweather, i need to dress like a duck for my first week in orlando.
as long as i am there, whatever i have on will eventually dry so it will all work out fine.

so looking forward in seeing you soon.
uth, tour and fun in the parks !!

oh, and i need lesson 2 on the iPad...

pencil me in for that class.


hope your dad is gaining his strength back and starting to feel better.


now i am crossing my fingers this will post.
been having issues with connections to the dis and my emails.

_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

HHN was awesome last night...the best since our first in 2010.  

The scooter is working out well...it even helps bypass lines and we have seen almost every elevator in the parks.  Danielle hobbled thru the first few houses last night since they were out of transport chairs...the good thing is they gave us fotl.  We did all the houses except WD and giggles which we will hit tonight.  Her ankle was swollen pretty bad last night so we called it a night around 10:30.

mac... I didn't run out  and leave Danielle but I did almost run her into Michael Myers at one point  

We got to meet up with Carole briefly...it was good to see her again.  Hope she has a great trip home and not too many tears today.  Next time we plan to go in Oct when we can meet up with Carole, mac and Janet...that will be a great homie reunion

Now we are off to IOA...lunch at Mythos and back to Gringotts.

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## keishashadow

I caved and booked another 2 nights @ WDW in lieu of the beach.  pickings very slim since so last minute.  Went with 3rd party and they had Art of Animation Little Mermaid rooms for same price as a standard @ AS Music.  talk about being a big kid 

 got talked into booking a highly discounted rate to take a short 'girls' trip' to celebrate my GD turning 5 late in August.  Always wanted to stay @ the Poly, should be interesting trip.

 Heading out to Steeler's game tomorrow early to grab a parking spot, afterwards a quick stop home to pick up all 3 of my DS & off to Erasure concert.  I will have no problem sleeping tomorrow night.

 Vicki that would be great!

 mac I've been afraid to look at the weather, don't want to see a repeat of 'da rain.

 carole - seems like u just got there, safe trip


----------



## macraven

_yea, i don't like the weather forecast for the period we will be there keisha.

but it beats being hom with the furnace running at that time period.
or snow........which will come in november and last until spring 2015....


yea, we need a calendar thread to have everyone put their dates in it so we can arrange the "family reunion" here.


vicki, are we meeting up on your last day of vacation?
or is it the day before you leave?

i'll be in orlando tuesday morning.
be sure to give me a call._


----------



## Lynne G

Flying by.......

Poor DD, got heat sick at soccer game today.  Darn weather is giving us summer temps this weekend. Ready to turn on heat, now needing AC.  I know, we will get snow before we know it.    


Safe travels to those October traveling homies.  I will not pull my kids out of school, and too many sports that cannot be missed.  One of these years though, I will have the chance.


Chow......


----------



## macraven

_i've been up before dawn.
had to sign in for SW boarding or else i would be still catching zzzz's now._


----------



## Lynne G

that's so exciting Mac.  That means an early flight tomorrow!

Safe travels and good health this trip.

Oh, and I hope you've had at least a few cups of coffee already.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Flying by.......
> 
> *Poor DD, got heat sick at soccer game today*. Darn weather is giving us summer temps this weekend. Ready to turn on heat, now needing AC. I know, we will get snow before we know it.
> 
> 
> Safe travels to those October traveling homies. I will not pull my kids out of school, and too many sports that cannot be missed. One of these years though, I will have the chance.
> 
> 
> Chow......



 all good now?  when it gets to heat stroke so scary


macraven said:


> _i've been up before dawn.
> had to sign in for SW boarding or else i would be still catching zzzz's now._



 sounds like an extra pot of coffee day to me.  I'm done, u blonde-r yet?

 hope u have no issues getting out of dodge, several fights from here to MDW cancelled again today.  The fool who set the fire & then harmed himself lost so much blood the building has been declared a biohazard and will be replaced, hope it doesn't disrupt things going forward.

 I went thru one myself, Sunday's activity's beat me down


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i've been up before dawn.
> Had to sign in for sw boarding or else i would be still catching zzzz's now._



get to bed *red*!!!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> get to bed *red*!!!



_wish i could.
finished packing now which is a good thing as we are leaving for the airport in 6 hours.
Mr Mac is dropping me off on this trip, which is a first.

i'm concerned if i sleep now, i'll over sleep..........


hope all you homies are doing fine 

see youse later!


keisha, yup, got blonded.
cat Luna stared at me when i came back from the salon.
she didn't recognize me and ran under the couch._


----------



## Marquibiri

macraven said:


> _
> finished packing now which is a good thing as we are leaving for the airport in 6 hours.
> Mr Mac is dropping me off on this trip, which is a first.
> _



mac, have a great flight! I haven't started packing yet 

I leave Wed night...

See ya on Sunday!

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Just a quick fly by...we left RPR yesterday...now on the WDW portion of our trip.

 Danielle switched to a manual chair at Pop since the scooter was too expensive... at least I can work off some of that food from the booths...think I gained at least 10 lbs since yesterday.

Hope mac made it OK...

Rain rain go away.....


----------



## keishashadow

mac - r u there yet? rain gone yet?

 Vicki - I did my _get on the scale so I can see how much padding I can pack on during vacation _routine this morning.  rest of my family eats double what I do & always loses weight when traveling

 I cancelled AoA little mermaid and spent a little more, snagging POR Riverside for 2 nights less than $300.  if you guys haven't priced WDW lately, it's approx. a 30% discount.  It absolutely drives me nutz when people complain about paying over $200 a night for the onsite _deluxe_ loews' resorts.

 now to figure out what section to request @ POR, have only done FQ there.


----------



## Bluer101

I can't see Mac from my house.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Yup... guess who has ZERO motivation to be ready to go on Friday? That's right... me 

Mac I hope your travels have all gone smoothly and you are enjoying your stay so far.

Marco I hope your flight is quiet and uneventful.

We'll see all of you Sunday! (Mac, Marco & Pax)


----------



## RAPstar

Hello from Cabana Bay! Flight on Spirit went surprisingly well. Had dinner at Tchoup Chop (omg so good!!). Bout to go to bed to go see Mac at AK. Also gonna go see off Maelstrom and finally ride the dwarf ride.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Only 36 hours until we leave for our trip to Orlando. A 14 hour straight drive with 6 people in an SUV, it's going to be fun. I am really looking forward to even the drive. It's the first family trip with both my brother and sister in over 20 years. My brother and his son have only been to Universal once and never done HHN before so I think they are in for a good time. Let's hope the weather is nice, I have heard rain has been the norm for HHN this year.


----------



## Marquibiri

SharkyGoddess said:


> Yup... guess who has ZERO motivation to be ready to go on Friday? That's right... me
> 
> Mac I hope your travels have all gone smoothly and you are enjoying your stay so far.
> 
> Marco I hope your flight is quiet and uneventful.
> 
> We'll see all of you Sunday! (Mac, Marco & Pax)




My flight leaves in under 12 hours, only a 3-hour flight. Thanks!

See ya soon Jody!



RAPstar said:


> Hello from Cabana Bay! Flight on Spirit went surprisingly well. Had dinner at Tchoup Chop (omg so good!!). Bout to go to bed to go see Mac at AK. Also gonna go see off Maelstrom and finally ride the dwarf ride.




Great!  The Seven Dwarfs is such a smooth ride... rode it about four times a few weeks back..

See ya soon as well!

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## keishashadow

TaylorsDad said:


> Only 36 hours until we leave for our trip to Orlando. A 14 hour straight drive with 6 people in an SUV, it's going to be fun. I am really looking forward to even the drive. It's the first family trip with both my brother and sister in over 20 years. My brother and his son have only been to Universal once and never done HHN before so I think they are in for a good time. Let's hope the weather is nice, *I have heard rain has been the norm for HHN this year.*



 no worries, it's getting it all out of it's system...

 SDMM really missed the mark for us to point I didn't blow a FP+ on it. this trip.  will be perfect for my 4 y.o. GD next trip but wished they'd gone a bit more adventurous with it.

 good day all, my magic number is 3


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> Only 36 hours until we leave for our trip to Orlando. A 14 hour straight drive with 6 people in an SUV, it's going to be fun. I am really looking forward to even the drive. It's the first family trip with both my brother and sister in over 20 years. My brother and his son have only been to Universal once and never done HHN before so I think they are in for a good time. Let's hope the weather is nice, I have heard rain has been the norm for HHN this year.



Have a great trip........don't worry about the rain. We got soaked opening night at HHN.....really soaked........then the other nights were beautiful......well Friday 26th was raining but it was weird....it was so hot we didn't get wet......well apart from my hair. Still a lot of fun though 



keishashadow said:


> no worries, it's getting it all out of it's system...
> 
> SDMM really missed the mark for us to point I didn't blow a FP+ on it. this trip.  will be perfect for my 4 y.o. GD next trip but wished they'd gone a bit more adventurous with it.
> 
> good day all, my magic number is 3



Yep hope it dries out for ya when you get there.........we only had one change of plan due to weather.one night.......instead of playing mini golf we got wine and a movie in the room..........not a bad swap 

Janet....DH is watching the Dr Who episode the caretaker right now........think that monster thing sounds like Dr Doom????



Well.........getting back to normality.....whatever that is!

Sleep not quite back to normal yet......waking up at 3am wondering what park we'll go to today ..............

Got all our laundry done now..........that's a depressing site when you tip all 3 cases out on utility room floor  after picking out all the goodies we brought back of course!

Hope everyone heading out soon has a blast and weather is as hot as we had it.......except one day........something not right about walking out of air conditioned hotel and it's colder outside......but it was early and only once.

Not got pictures even organised yet.......and dreading dealing with Photo bucket who I'm sure has it in for me  so trip report will begin.........sometime 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Mad Hattered

Carol. Sucks to be back to reality, huh?


----------



## buckeev

OH THE HUMANITY!  

I will be depraved, errr, DEPRIVED of BOOGITY SHRIMP!!!

NASCAR GRILL is CLOSING!!!


----------



## TaylorsDad

Yeah, not too worried about the rain, we will have a great time regardless of the weather. I am  so looking forward to the suspense and sheer terror that shall begin tomorrow- and that is just the family car ride there.


----------



## keishashadow

TaylorsDad said:


> Yeah, not too worried about the rain, we will have a great time regardless of the weather.* I am so looking forward to the suspense and sheer terror that shall begin tomorrow- and that is just the family car ride there*.


 


 nothing like those four little words in heavy rotation..._are we there yet?_

 carole - your DH might be onto something.  my fav episode this far this season.  was surprised re the little girl's interaction with the dr, so funny. 

 I should be packing but watching baseball and on the 'net, tomoorow lol


----------



## donaldduck352

buckeev said:


> oh the humanity!
> 
> I will be depraved, errr, deprived of boogity shrimp!!!
> 
> Nascar grill is closing!!!



*say what-there closing?????*


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Have a great trip........don't worry about the rain. We got soaked opening night at HHN.....really soaked........then the other nights were beautiful......well Friday 26th was raining but it was weird....it was so hot we didn't get wet......well apart from my hair. Still a lot of fun though   Yep hope it dries out for ya when you get there.........we only had one change of plan due to weather.one night.......instead of playing mini golf we got wine and a movie in the room..........not a bad swap   Janet....DH is watching the Dr Who episode the caretaker right now........think that monster thing sounds like Dr Doom????  Well.........getting back to normality.....whatever that is!  Sleep not quite back to normal yet......waking up at 3am wondering what park we'll go to today ..............  Got all our laundry done now..........that's a depressing site when you tip all 3 cases out on utility room floor  after picking out all the goodies we brought back of course!  Hope everyone heading out soon has a blast and weather is as hot as we had it.......except one day........something not right about walking out of air conditioned hotel and it's colder outside......but it was early and only once.  Not got pictures even organised yet.......and dreading dealing with Photo bucket who I'm sure has it in for me  so trip report will begin.........sometime   Hope everyone's good



Glad you made it back home. It really stinks but then you get to plan for next year.


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> say what-there closing?????



NASCAR!!!  Lol


----------



## Bluer101

Wow it's quite here. Everyone must be on vacation. For us next week. 

I had to visit the doctor to get something as my congestion was not getting better, but now things are getting better thanks to a steroid pack. 

Oh, I finally scored our iPhone 6+'s yesterday for the Mrs and I. Gotta keep her happy. We have had nothing but scalpers everyday buying what limited stock there is. Well Apple got a good size shipment and the rest is history.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Bluer101 said:


> Wow it's quite here. Everyone must be on vacation. For us next week.
> 
> I had to visit the doctor to get something as my congestion was not getting better, but now things are getting better thanks to a steroid pack.
> 
> Oh, I finally scored our iPhone 6+'s yesterday for the Mrs and I. Gotta keep her happy. We have had nothing but scalpers everyday buying what limited stock there is. Well Apple got a good size shipment and the rest is history.




My 6+ should be arriving the day after I return from my trip.  Would have been great to have with me this weekend. What do you guys think about it? This will be I first iphone although the wife has a 5s. Does it fit inside your pockets okay? Do you give it the thumbs up or have buyers remorse? Would just love to hear real user impressions.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

TaylorsDad said:


> My 6+ should be arriving the day after I return from my trip.  Would have been great to have with me this weekend. What do you guys think about it? This will be I first iphone although the wife has a 5s. Does it fit inside your pockets okay? Do you give it the thumbs up or have buyers remorse? Would just love to hear real user impressions.


    I love my 6+! It doesn't fit in my pockets but it fits in DH cargo shorts. I wouldn't put the plus in a back pocket or try to sit with it in your pocket. You will bend it if you do that. I would definitely give it a thumbs up. I'm real happy that DH bought it for us. Can't wait to use it next week at HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

Mad Hattered said:


> Carol. Sucks to be back to reality, huh?



Hey Mr MH ......yep.....sucks big time!! I tried to send you a pm yesterday....site kept logging me out........just wanted to say hi and how nice it was to see you and Mrs MH.........we had lovely time with you both........
You all back to normal now? Plans for next trip yet 



keishashadow said:


> carole - your DH might be onto something.  my fav episode this far this season.  was surprised re the little girl's interaction with the dr, so funny.



Yeah I really enjoyed that episode.......after DH mentioned it all I could hear was Dr Doom..........has our Peter grown on you yet??



Bluer101 said:


> Glad you made it back home. It really stinks but then you get to plan for next year.



Thanks  Yep......plans are in motion as we speak.....



Mrs bluer101 said:


> I love my 6+! It doesn't fit in my pockets but it fits in DH cargo shorts. I wouldn't put the plus in a back pocket or try to sit with it in your pocket. You will bend it if you do that. I would definitely give it a thumbs up. I'm real happy that DH bought it for us. Can't wait to use it next week at HHN.



Hey Mrs Bluer ..........nice to see you 




Was frosty this morning here.......but a beautiful day. Planned to go for a walk but ended up writing reviews on Trip Advisor.........tried to get PhotoBucket to play nice.......  

Then went grocery shopping..........not so much fun over here......I miss Target, Publix and yes even Wal-Mart.

Anyhoots........hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

Isn't it great to snag a new phone?  Figure by the time I'm good for another freebie from AT&T all the bendie issues will be to solved lol

Carole I'm still not sold on the new dr but it took a whole season + to tolerate Matt smith.  Rory n ms pond helped. I am intrigued by mr pink will be interesting to see where that goes.  Weeping angels. That's what I need? 

Re hhn houses does anybody know if the  'we don't have the rights to call it a weeping angel" made a 3rd appearance this year?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole I'm still not sold on the new dr but it took a whole season + to tolerate Matt smith.  Rory n ms pond helped. I am intrigued by mr pink will be interesting to see where that goes.  Weeping angels. That's what I need?



I was never a fan of Matt Smith........but to be fair, I never really watched it then......I still yearn for the old Tom Baker days. 
They seem to be making episodes with connections to movies/famous stories.......or am I imagining that?



Another beautiful day here today........hot enough to be outside with no jacket.

Getting ready to watch first episode of the new series of The Blacklist.......we record it and flick through the adverts.......only way to watch most tv shows.

AHS starts soon..........that is going to be freaky!! 

Hope everyone's good and has a great weekend


----------



## keishashadow

tomorrow, tomorrow

 looking forward to seeing the homies & having a nice relaxing week (don't laugh, I built in down time this trip to just chill, now to see if I can stick to the plan)

 forget vegas, Orlando is my kind of sin city


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> tomorrow, tomorrow
> 
> looking forward to seeing the homies & having a nice relaxing week (don't laugh, I built in down time this trip to just chill, now to see if I can stick to the plan)
> 
> forget vegas, Orlando is my kind of sin city



*We will see'ya next Friday!!!!*


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all are enjoying the weekend!  

Safe travels to those in route this week.  

Rain to come soon.  Up to an inch.  Oh well, we had a pretty nice week.

Bluers glad to hear you are enjoying the new phones.  I will stick with my 5 for awhile. I tend to never buy when new model comes out.  I always also keep my phone in a case. I can be clumsy, so I feel better with it in a case.

Later.......


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning everyone. 

What's going on with this site. Since yesterday it keeps giving server too busy try later. Anyone else.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> tomorrow, tomorrow
> 
> looking forward to seeing the homies & having a nice relaxing week (don't laugh, I built in down time this trip to just chill, now to see if I can stick to the plan)
> 
> forget vegas, Orlando is my kind of sin city







donaldduck352 said:


> *We will see'ya next Friday!!!!*



Looking forward to next week. We arrive Thursday for 5 days, HHN here we come. Can't wait to hang out with everyone. 

Janet,  are you doing Disney first too?


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> What's going on with this site. Since yesterday it keeps giving server too busy try later. Anyone else.



Yep me too.........couldnt get on from late last night and this morning like you said, just kept saying server busy 

I tried sending a couple of pm's and they froze half way through so I gave up.




We had rain today.........a lot of rain.......but now sun is shining but you can feel the change of temperature now......getting much cooler and a real chill in the air.

Off to a friends house tonight for a catch up and a small glass of wine or two


----------



## SharkyGoddess

I was having the same problem logging in too.

WE ARE 4 HOURS AWAY FROM HOME!!! WOOHOO HRH HERE WE COME!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Yep me too.........couldnt get on from late last night and this morning like you said, just kept saying server busy   I tried sending a couple of pm's and they froze half way through so I gave up.  We had rain today.........a lot of rain.......but now sun is shining but you can feel the change of temperature now......getting much cooler and a real chill in the air.  Off to a friends house tonight for a catch up and a small glass of wine or two





SharkyGoddess said:


> I was having the same problem logging in too.  WE ARE 4 HOURS AWAY FROM HOME!!! WOOHOO HRH HERE WE COME!



Good , at least it was not me only.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mac, Mariquibi, & Pax... We have arrived! Can't wait to see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Mac, Mariquibi, & Pax... We have arrived! Can't wait to see you guys tomorrow!



Meet me at finnegans around 3:20 sharky
We are going with the plan you know about.

Excited to see you, pax, Marco and any homie that comes up to me for a meet and great!

Been getting server is busy each time I come here........
That suxs big time


----------



## macraven

At the motherland this week and have had my fill of rain.
Watching the weather on the tv and they predict 59 degrees tonight.
Better than back home as it was 38 one of the past nights

Floridians are probably loving these cool temps.......


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> At the motherland this week and have had my fill of rain.
> Watching the weather on the tv and they predict 59 degrees tonight.
> Better than back home as it was 38 one of the past nights
> 
> Floridians are probably loving these cool temps.......



Hi MacRed! Hug a Zombie for me!


----------



## Pax

It's today!!

Can't wait to see everyone. 

Quick stop at Epcot for one last Maelstrom ride then on to Universal!



Pax


----------



## Bluer101

Have fun today guys.


----------



## damo

Sounds like you guys are going to have a great time.

Mac, we had rain, rain and more rain when we were in Orlando for 10 days.  Sure puts a damper on stuff when you've got old ones and young ones and you're trying to keep everyone dry and comfortable and happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you all have a great time at horror nights tonight........say hi to Mr Myers for me 


My feet are cold now. Time for the snugglies I think. 

I do love the dark nights though........all warm in the house is so cosy. Do prefer the heat of Florida though.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all 

Was a miserable Monday here today.......rain never stopped whole day.......so went out this morning.....nearly got blown away by the wind then some idiot nearly rammed into my car at a roundabout 

Said he didn't see me  I had got out to check he hadn't scraped the car as the sensors were bleeping like mad........he hadn't.......but how he missed a big black car like mine I'll never know!!

So this afternoon....had a cosy day in and fell asleep on the sofa with my purple blanky over the top of me........I'm still blaming jet lag   I've only been home a week!! DH is on his days off again and he fell asleep on the other one ......proper lazy day. 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Shumi, glad you were ok. 

The other day, I was traveling quite fast down a hill, with a green light at the intersection near the bottom of the hill.  As I near the intersection, a car passes into the intersection from the other crossing street.  I slammed on my brakes and just about hit it.  The car slows down and the driver waives to me.  I couldn't believe it.  The light was still green for me as I sat in the intersection for a minute.  The nerve of that driver still amazes me.  How could she not see me, a huge SUV, coming down the hill?  Thank goodness I have good anti-lock brakes and a seat belt.  


Beautiful sunny Monday for us.  Low of 45 this morning, but a nice 70 degrees this afternoon.  Heater may be turned on soon, needed a fleece blanket on the couch last night.

Hope all will have a great week!


----------



## macraven

Having a relaxing stay at RPR, great to be here.

Last night and this evening, have both rooms set at 75 degrees.
Saw on weather channel that temps will get better, humid and heat will return.
So looking forward to that news.

At the motherland I had rain to deal with for 4 days before it was sunny, dry which is my favorite weather.

The 2days I have been at the darkside have gone by fast.
Parks ok crowdwise except hhn was crowded Sunday nite when it hit 8:00 pm
Didn't get to walking dead house until 12:30 that night.
Thru the express line by park closing.
Ep was really needed that night by 8:00 in order to get everything accomplished for our group of 6.
Did grngotts Sunday at 10:50 and only had a short 15 minute wait.
Got on the ride and when we were at the drop, it broke down.
Sat at the drop point for 7 minutes before it restarted.
Nothing like leaning against the bar on the ride at that angle, not.....
All on the ride got a reride once we got off.
Much nicer that second time around.
Today it broke down a couple of times so the ride waits were at 30 minutes when I got on around 6ish.
No cinema spectacular shows this month since the parks close at 7:00 and it is still light at that time.
Miss not being able to do this show on this visit.
Meeting up with homies later this week which will be fun!
Saving some rides to do then.
 Practicing new photo bombing techniques........

Hotel was at 97 percent when I checked in.
Today I asked if they are full yet.  Was told they are sold out starting on thursday.
Looks like a packed house here due to hhn.
Now I understand why I wasn't able to add nights when I tried to early sept

Hope all you homies are doing well.
A shout out to Taylorsdad who I finally was able to meet on Sunday.
Great to put a face with a name...



Oh schumi, when I was waiting for my pizza at jakes, scooby
and Homer were outsde jakes.
They were waiting to go to Islands for character dining

Got 4 pics with scooby and told him you love him.
His handler said, " tell Carole that Scooby loves her"
That should make your day


----------



## TaylorsDad

Just now finished the drive home from Orlando to West Virginia. Had a great time but basically stayed at the Parks from opening to almost closing every night and am tired. We loved HHN. It was a great trip with my wife, siblings, and myself. Macraven, it was great (just noticed I am overusing the word great ). Just wish I would have had the chance to have spent more time with you guys instead of just a brief hello. I guess, perhaps that is something to maybe try to plan next time. Anyways, gotta go to bed since I have to get up in 5 hours to get ready for work.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I can't wait to get up there. Im so happy that my DH, DS and I will be in Orlando on Thursday. We can't wait! We are looking forward to spending time with all of the homies and having a blast. Counting down to fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Today got our flights booked for next year  

18 nights at RPR again......home from home  

So flights, overnight at airport hotel, RPR and car hire booked.......planning over   That's about as much planning as we need for a Universal trip just now 

I know I told a certain someone I would start my trip report from this year as soon as I got back .............I will get around to it. Been a little busy.......also PhotoBucket has a personal vendetta against me I think 

Taking DS for a new suit tomorrow. He needs them for presentations this year so he has 2 but another one won't go amiss........he looks so different in a suit.......so very grown up.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Today got our flights booked for next year    18 nights at RPR again......home from home   So flights, overnight at airport hotel, RPR and car hire booked.......planning over   That's about as much planning as we need for a Universal trip just now   I know I told a certain someone I would start my trip report from this year as soon as I got back .............I will get around to it. Been a little busy.......also PhotoBucket has a personal vendetta against me I think   Taking DS for a new suit tomorrow. He needs them for presentations this year so he has 2 but another one won't go amiss........he looks so different in a suit.......so very grown up.  Hope everyone's good



Sweet, now I need to put it in my calendar too.


----------



## TaylorsDad

On the way back to the room from Universal Studios Saturday for a quick break before our second night at HHN my wife and I were approached and asked to participate in a study. Before I could say no the TM told us we would be paid $20 each to review a new unaired tv show. And since we love our tv programs it was an offer we couldn't refuse. It is a new show and it stars Katherine Heigl. Of course my wife and I disagreed on the show with myself liking it and Tina finding it boring. Since we disagree, I guess we wont be adding it to our family viewing schedule.


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Just now finished the drive home from Orlando to West Virginia. Had a great time but basically stayed at the Parks from opening to almost closing every night and am tired. We loved HHN. It was a great trip with my wife, siblings, and myself. Macraven, it was great (just noticed I am overusing the word great ). Just wish I would have had the chance to have spent more time with you guys instead of just a brief hello. I guess, perhaps that is something to maybe try to plan next time. Anyways, gotta go to bed since I have to get up in 5 hours to get ready for work.



Great to meet up with youse!

Hope you do a repeat for hhn and be able to hook up with us


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I can't wait to get up there. Im so happy that my DH, DS and I will be in Orlando on Thursday. We can't wait! We are looking forward to spending time with all of the homies and having a blast. Counting down to fun.



See youse Thursday!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Today got our flights booked for next year
> 
> 18 nights at RPR again......home from home
> 
> So flights, overnight at airport hotel, RPR and car hire booked.......planning over   That's about as much planning as we need for a Universal trip just now
> 
> I know I told a certain someone I would start my trip report from this year as soon as I got back .............I will get around to it. Been a little busy.......also PhotoBucket has a personal vendetta against me I think
> 
> Taking DS for a new suit tomorrow. He needs them for presentations this year so he has 2 but another one won't go amiss........he looks so different in a suit.......so very grown up.
> 
> Hope everyone's good



That was me........as long as you do the trip report, anytime will be fine for me.
I always love your reports!

Penciling you in my calendar.
2015 will be the year of the meet


----------



## Marquibiri

So here I am, sitting at home by the computer about to upload pictures from the UTH Tour.
The thread should be up momentarily...

Flying out to Vegas on Thursday for a wedding... 

Two thumbs up to Pax and Dora, to Jody and Rob, and especially Mac for setting up our get together on the 5th!
Too bad Taylors Dad had to leave from Finnegan's on Sunday.

I hope I see you guys again next year!

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## TaylorsDad

Marquibiri said:


> So here I am, sitting at home by the computer about to upload pictures from the UTH Tour.
> The thread should be up momentarily...
> 
> Flying out to Vegas on Thursday for a wedding...
> 
> Two thumbs up to Pax and Dora, to Jody and Rob, and especially Mac for setting up our get together on the 5th!
> Too bad Taylors Dad had to leave from Finnegan's on Sunday.
> 
> I hope I see you guys again next year!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



I loved your photos from last year and after doing the houses look forward to seeing them even more this one. Yeah, hated to leave you guys Sunday but maybe will get to meet up with everyone next year.


----------



## Lynne G

It's Wednesday!  Hump day indeed!

Nice amount of rain last night.  Through the clouds, the moon looked more orange than red this early morning.  Red skies though, so more rain to come.  

Hope all are enjoying the week!


----------



## Bluer101

I'm here.


----------



## macraven

I love your calendars but are you sure it is Wednesday already

Marco fun time for wedding in Vegas , u will enjoy it
Are you thinking what I am thinking...............

( how can you sneak away for a quick flight for hhn)

Lynne come stay a few nights with me, no rain here


----------



## schumigirl

I hate shopping!

Just got back from getting DS new suit, shirts, ties and shoes.........everywhere was mobbed beyond belief.......on a Wednesday afternoon!!! Not fun.

But got him sorted ok......he wouldn't get a purple tie 

Making pulled pork for dinner tonight.....pork has been in crock pot since 6am this  morning........not having buns.......having coleslaw and sweet potato garlic wedges...........pork smells lush!!!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> I love your calendars but are you sure it is Wednesday already  Marco fun time for wedding in Vegas , u will enjoy it Are you thinking what I am thinking...............  ( how can you sneak away for a quick flight for hhn)  Lynne come stay a few nights with me, no rain here



It's Wednesday, we arrive at RPR in the am. 



schumigirl said:


> I hate shopping!  Just got back from getting DS new suit, shirts, ties and shoes.........everywhere was mobbed beyond belief.......on a Wednesday afternoon!!! Not fun.  But got him sorted ok......he wouldn't get a purple tie   Making pulled pork for dinner tonight.....pork has been in crock pot since 6am this  morning........not having buns.......having coleslaw and sweet potato garlic wedges...........pork smells lush!!!



Dinner sounds great, set me a spot. Pork slow cooked and with coleslaw, my mouth is watering.


----------



## marciemi

So are any of you all doing Disney as well while you're down here?  I'd love to meet up with some of you but haven't bought Uni passes yet.  Sorry I haven't checked in here in ages - been so busy and finally out of the corporate housing and in a house (up in Clermont) this morning!  Let me know and I'll try to work anything out if someone's around!


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> So are any of you all doing Disney as well while you're down here?  I'd love to meet up with some of you but haven't bought Uni passes yet.  Sorry I haven't checked in here in ages - been so busy and finally out of the corporate housing and in a house (up in Clermont) this morning!  Let me know and I'll try to work anything out if someone's around!



Disney what's that?

Nope we are all at the Dark Side this weekend, it's HHN.


----------



## marciemi

Well, if you're meeting somewhere that doesn't require a pass/ticket (ie dinner somewhere), let me know that too!  I am adamantly NOT doing HHN in any case.  Ever.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Dinner sounds great, set me a spot. Pork slow cooked and with coleslaw, my mouth is watering.



Oh it was lush!! I made it spicy though........very spicy 
Hope you arrived safe today and are already enjoying yourselves 



Did some reorganising DS bedroom today........he has an area in it that is a bit redundant, his room is L shaped but the other area he doesn't really use.........so today we measured it and got some furniture ordered for it.......he uses it as a bit of a dumping ground but not any more  he got a shock when he came in tonight and I had started clearing the whole area......we found stuff we forgot we had!! But it was a productive day.

Tomorrow is grocery shopping, and bulk making lasagnes to be frozen.....bought a load of minced beef from wholesaler other day and the biggest onions in the world so that's tomorrow sorted.

Weather sucks here just now........rain and more rain. But all cosy inside here tonight.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Cielei

Hi everyone! Why is it that every fall, I never have time to catch up?! 
School with 3 hours of homework a night, soccer, golf, football and work have taken all my play time away! Hope everyone is doing well!

Why do I see no pictures from these alleged meetings? I think there should be pictures! I also think there should be pictures of those meetings taking place today through this weekend ... Have a great time! 

Keisha .. this one's for you! My DS might like Scooby almost as much as you!
(I know I need to get a trip report done! - esp since I'm the one asking for pictures  )


----------



## donaldduck352

Cielei said:


> Why do I see no pictures from these alleged meetings? I think there should be pictures! I also think there should be pictures of those meetings taking place today through this weekend ... Have a great time!



*I'm with 'ya on this..C'mon peeps photobucket or Flicker it!!

I will try to post some pixs when I get back Monday*


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> I'm with 'ya on this..C'mon peeps photobucket or Flicker it!!  I will try to post some pixs when I get back Monday



Here we are hanging out today.


----------



## Cielei

lol .. feeeling a little dead on your feet today?


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

I hope everyone is enjoying their trips, I love experiencing HHN through you all!

I had to post to celebrate my ticker countdown today!!  1 Month, 3 weeks and 6 days 

Whoop Whoop


----------



## Bluer101

Today is just a lounge by the pool day since tonight is HHN rip tour.


----------



## macraven

What a fun long day!

HHN is Kewl, great private RIP tour.

My legs and feet feel like rubber.   Lol

Later homies

Will chat here later


----------



## goofyfigment

macraven said:
			
		

> What a fun long day!
> 
> HHN is Kewl, great private RIP tour.
> 
> My legs and feet feel like rubber.   Lol
> 
> Later homies
> 
> Will chat here later



We had a blast mac....Dennis is still talking about how much fun hhn was....


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> What a fun long day!  HHN is Kewl, great private RIP tour.  My legs and feet feel like rubber.   Lol  Later homies  Will chat here later





goofyfigment said:


> We had a blast mac....Dennis is still talking about how much fun hhn was....



Just got up. Last night was a blast as usual. HHH, RIP, and homies can't get better than that. We had a blast and the houses this year were great. 

Goofy, very nice meeting you and your fiancee. Have fun tonight at the concert.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear there has had some lovely meets.......will hear more about them I'm sure............Bluer.......love the picture of the 3 "zombies" you sure look swell  


We're having a Potter marathon last couple of nights..........I always say I only like the first 2, but I forgot how good they really are........up to the fifth tonight. 

It's fascinating watching DiagonAlley and HE in the movie after being in the "real thing" ...........fun!



Had a beautiful day today...lots of sunshine and warm, very warm for this time of year..........we have a wasp nest above our garage and thought they would be dead by now.........but it's been mild so today we bought a bug bomb.......it worked........we had about 100 dead wasps on our drive .......not pretty!!

So tonight was Potter, white wine, chips and dip.......................perfect night in with DH and DS who had no plans tonight 

Forgot to connect my pics to PhotoBucket tonight........will get round to it 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad to hear no more wasps.  We have them trying to nest in the spring at different parts of our house.   I hate them!

Glad to hear ll the fun HHN was for all.


A very cold and rainy day.  Poor DD had to play 2 soccer games in pouring rain.  Hoping the rain goes away for the games tomorrow.

Have a great week- end everyone!

And hope Mac has recovered!


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> We had a blast mac....Dennis is still talking about how much fun hhn was....



It was great having join us this year.
So nice to meet both of you and hope you are a repeat next year.

A lot of fun with the Bluers today!
And more fun with them tomorrow


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We are home now.   we had a great time with all of the homies. HHN and RIP tour were awesome. Can't wait for next year! 

Miss you Mac. See you soon.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> We are home now.   we had a great time with all of the homies. HHN and RIP tour were awesome. Can't wait for next year!
> 
> Miss you Mac. See you soon.





Miss you too


----------



## macraven

Schumi, did I just read you have wasps as a pet?

Oh my...".....


----------



## macraven

Parks have been crowded since I got here, today was no different.

At 5:20 this afternoon, DM had a line standby wait of 75 minutes....


Thank you for express, especially unlimited express pass


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, did I just read you have wasps as a pet?
> 
> Oh my...".....





macraven said:


> Parks have been crowded since I got here, today was no different.
> 
> At 5:20 this afternoon, DM had a line standby wait of 75 minutes....
> 
> 
> Thank you for express, especially unlimited express pass




Wasps all gone now thankfully.........the bug bomb seemed to get rid of most of them.......this new cold spell finished them off 

Yep Unlimited EP is fantastic..........a lovely extra perk of staying in such a beautiful resort 


Got my winter fake fur hat out this morning........it's cold, grey and miserable but the house is lovely and warm and cosy. DH and I are going to watch a movie this afternoon. Too miserable to go out.

Watching the final HP tonight........really enjoying them


----------



## Bluer101

Carol wasps!!!! Good thing they are gone. 

Well back to work to make more $$$. Had a great time with everyone. We met up with many homies this trip. 

Mac, wish we were still there, 5 days still was not enough. Hope you get in more rides. 

Where is dammit Janet???


----------



## macraven

Yea 
Where is dammit Janet.....
Doing rhpshow Wednesday 
Will miss her during that show



Going to the parks now and prepared for the rain that is cong I'm
Leaving phone in the room


----------



## disneydennis

We had a great time Friday night on the tour.  There really is no way I'll be going back without being part of that group.  It was so much fun.  Talked to some people here at work and they just spent so much time waiting in line, they only got to 6 houses on Thursday night.


----------



## Bluer101

disneydennis said:


> We had a great time Friday night on the tour.  There really is no way I'll be going back without being part of that group.  It was so much fun.  Talked to some people here at work and they just spent so much time waiting in line, they only got to 6 houses on Thursday night.



It was a blast with you 2. There is no better way than the rip tour. You don't have to think about a thing just follow along and relax.


----------



## macraven

disneydennis said:


> We had a great time Friday night on the tour.  There really is no way I'll be going back without being part of that group.  It was so much fun.  Talked to some people here at work and they just spent so much time waiting in line, they only got to 6 houses on Thursday night.



We sure did have fun, didn't we !

Come on back next year for the annual private tour Dennis 
You and goofy fit in nice with the group

It's the only way to go I border to catch both shows and seeing each house twice and some a third time.

I went that Thursday prior to our tour and it was packed.
Your friends were lucky to get 6 of the houses done.

Hitting hhn Wednesday with express of course.
Hope it doesn't rain and the crowds are not bad


----------



## macraven

It rained hard around 3:00 today then started back up near 5:00.

I was in beetle juice on the second time it poured.
They stopped the show ten minutes into it.
Rats.....

Going to hit the islands tomorrow on what I missed on this trip

Then, my last hhn that night

Hope all the homies are doing fine


----------



## Marquibiri

Have fun mac!


I wish my trips could be as long as yours..  

Cheers!  

Marquibiri


----------



## agavegirl1

I'm doing very fine Mac....except for my last minute "what am I forgetting" panic attacks.  It sure looks like you guys have endured some pretty wet weather.  It sounds like you are still having a blast!


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> I'm doing very fine Mac....except for my last minute "what am I forgetting" panic attacks.  It sure looks like you guys have endured some pretty wet weather.  It sounds like you are still having a blast!



Be sure to keep connected with us while you are on vacation in Orlando.

I'll be looking forward to your weather reports when you go as I will be back home then suffering with cold weather in the north...


----------



## keishashadow

Rearing head to shout out what a grrr eat trip we had.  Tons of fun meeting up with the old haunts errrr homies lol.  Hope we didn't scare off the new blood hehe. 

On mobile can't see pics note to ck them out.

I came home to hacked paypal account including a checking acct and 3 of my major credit cards.   Spent 6 hrs on Monday trying to put that to rights.  Think I caught most of charges and had them  reversed.  Now I get to watch all activity like a hawk or sign up for credit monitoring.  Grrrrr.  Ask me if I've checked since then doh 

Tomorrow starting a four part bridge.  Dentist tells me to allow 4 to 5 hrs in the chair for first session.  I hope I get bathroom breaks lol


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

keishashadow said:


> I came home to hacked paypal account including a checking acct and 3 of my major credit cards.   Spent 6 hrs on Monday trying to put that to rights.  Think I caught most of charges and had them  reversed.  Now I get to watch all activity like a hawk or sign up for credit monitoring.  Grrrrr.  Ask me if I've checked since then doh



I feel your pain.  Same thing happened to me a week ago this past Sunday....someone hacked my paypal account and made three purchases to something called Nexon America (apparently which operates out of South Korea) before I was able to stop them.  Happily all was well that ended well (my mastercard was cancelled and reissued, paypal refunded me all monies) but it was still a pain in the rump to get fixed.

Hey, I guess I should ask....is there room for one more in this little group?  We are planning our next trip for May 2015, just me and the husband (our will-be-19-year-old-by-then has opted to stay home and not miss work).  Planning to get Universal AP's and make our next 3 vacations Uni-based.  Would love to hang out with all of you while we count down the days.  I can be very charming.... honest  .


----------



## donaldduck352

disneydennis said:


> We had a great time Friday night on the tour.  There really is no way I'll be going back without being part of that group.  It was so much fun.  Talked to some people here at work and they just spent so much time waiting in line, they only got to 6 houses on Thursday night.


*Had a great time talking with you and yours such great people to be around *



Bluer101 said:


> It was a blast with you 2. There is no better way than the rip tour. You don't have to think about a thing just follow along and relax.


*That's for sure great seeing ya'll again *



macraven said:


> We sure did have fun, didn't we !
> 
> Come on back next year for the annual private tour Dennis
> You and goofy fit in nice with the group
> 
> It's the only way to go I border to catch both shows and seeing each house twice and some a third time.
> 
> I went that Thursday prior to our tour and it was packed.
> Your friends were lucky to get 6 of the houses done.
> 
> Hitting hhn Wednesday with express of course.
> Hope it doesn't rain and the crowds are not bad


*You had me sold the 1'st time on this tour 8yrs. ago *



keishashadow said:


> Rearing head to shout out what a grrr eat trip we had.  Tons of fun meeting up with the old haunts errrr homies lol.  Hope we didn't scare off the new blood hehe.
> *Great seeing you both again looked like you both were wore out-along with mac but we all had a great time that's all that matters *



*Now on a side note I want too apologize to all if I was stand off'ish and probably said somethings that I should not of it was me no one elses fault being in pain makes you act different..*


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Gina!  We homies always like new posters here. Ask away.  A friendly group. 


So jealous of your spring trip. With my work schedule, I 'll be lucky to even get time over the holidays this year.  Lots of big work scheduled for the spring, so no hope there either.

Oh, and it is Wednesday!  The camel was last seen floating down the river created by our pouring rain today,

Enjoy the night.


----------



## macraven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I feel your pain.  Same thing happened to me a week ago
> 
> Hey, I guess I should ask....is there room for one more in this little group?  We are planning our next trip for May 2015, just me and the husband (our will-be-19-year-old-by-then has opted to stay home and not miss work).  Planning to get Universal AP's and make our next 3 vacations Uni-based.  Would love to hang out with all of you while we count down the days.  I can be very charming.... honest  .



Welcome to your new home double G.
Once you post here, you become another of our homies!

May is a great time to go to the darkside


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Welcome Gina!  We homies always like new posters here. Ask away.  A friendly group.
> 
> 
> So jealous of your spring trip. With my work schedule, I 'll be lucky to even get time over the holidays this year.  Lots of big work scheduled for the spring, so no hope there either.
> 
> Oh, and it is Wednesday!  The camel was last seen floating down the river created by our pouring rain today,
> 
> Enjoy the night.



Hey, where is our Wednesday camel??

Bluer, you're slacking again........


Well, the only way I remembered it is Wednesday is that tonight was my last night for hhn and I fly back home Thursday night.
Boo hoo.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> I'm doing very fine Mac....except for my last minute "what am I forgetting" panic attacks.  It sure looks like you guys have endured some pretty wet weather.  It sounds like you are still having a blast!



In case I miss you heading off......have a wonderful trip and lookin forward to hearing all about it 



keishashadow said:


> I came home to hacked paypal account including a checking acct and 3 of my major credit cards.   Spent 6 hrs on Monday trying to put that to rights.  Think I caught most of charges and had them  reversed.  Now I get to watch all activity like a hawk or sign up for credit monitoring.  Grrrrr.  Ask me if I've checked since then doh
> 
> Tomorrow starting a four part bridge.  Dentist tells me to allow 4 to 5 hrs in the chair for first session.  I hope I get bathroom breaks lol



You've got everyone's share of bad luck Janet.......wow.....that's some dentist session......bathroom breaks are essential........would be for me anyway.......glad you had a great trip 



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Hey, I guess I should ask....is there room for one more in this little group?  We are planning our next trip for May 2015, just me and the husband (our will-be-19-year-old-by-then has opted to stay home and not miss work).  Planning to get Universal AP's and make our next 3 vacations Uni-based.  Would love to hang out with all of you while we count down the days.  I can be very charming.... honest  .



Hey Gina ...........always room for more on here......... we have just booked for next September last week and for the first time we haven't booked our DS  but hopefully he'll be on a work placement for a year before finishing his fifth year at University.......but it'll be strange without him 



Got some sad news last night and still can't quite believe it.

A friend who was the same age as me passed away while we were in Orlando this year. We had not seen each other in a couple of years but had the usual Christmas/birthday cards contact. We met when we were both 16 and starting our career with the same company, went on to do the same degree at the same time and moved down to this area at the same time with our families.

We were very different people but despite not actually liking each other when we first met (teenagers ) we became good friends and even better when we all moved to England many years ago.

I feel so sad for her partner and daughter and will see them next week hopefully. I assume it was cancer of some kind as she passed in a hospice and I gather from the brief information I have it was very quick. Very scary.

Sorry for the morose post this morning. 

Finishing off some decorating this morning, good way to spend the day as its wet, wild and cold again today. Very dark outside and so miserable looking. Be nice to not have to go out anywhere today.

Hope everyone's good


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Welcome Gina!  We homies always like new posters here. Ask away.  A friendly group.
> 
> So jealous of your spring trip. With my work schedule, I 'll be lucky to even get time over the holidays this year.  Lots of big work scheduled for the spring, so no hope there either.
> 
> Oh, and it is Wednesday!  The camel was last seen floating down the river created by our pouring rain today,
> 
> Enjoy the night.



Hi ya Lynne!!  So happy to see you here, too!! 

I am both nervous and excited about our spring vacation.  Its kind of out of my comfort zone....I don't know what to expect with either crowds or weather.   That said, I am very much looking forward to some temperatures that are hopefully a little more tolerable than our regular August weeks.  Maybe my hair will have a little less frizz for the vacation photos  .



macraven said:


> Welcome to your new home double G.
> Once you post here, you become another of our homies!
> 
> May is a great time to go to the darkside



Thank you, macraven!!  I am so happy to hear someone with your experience give me some reassurance on the travel dates  .  

And I must admit, I like the "homie" label.  From someone who is is normally called "homely", homie is a definite improvement  .



schumigirl said:


> Hey Gina ...........always room for more on here......... we have just booked for next September last week and for the first time we haven't booked our DS  but hopefully he'll be on a work placement for a year before finishing his fifth year at University.......but it'll be strange without him
> 
> Got some sad news last night and still can't quite believe it.
> 
> A friend who was the same age as me passed away while we were in Orlando this year. We had not seen each other in a couple of years but had the usual Christmas/birthday cards contact. We met when we were both 16 and starting our career with the same company, went on to do the same degree at the same time and moved down to this area at the same time with our families.
> 
> We were very different people but despite not actually liking each other when we first met (teenagers ) we became good friends and even better when we all moved to England many years ago.
> 
> I feel so sad for her partner and daughter and will see them next week hopefully. I assume it was cancer of some kind as she passed in a hospice and I gather from the brief information I have it was very quick. Very scary.
> 
> Sorry for the morose post this morning.
> 
> Finishing off some decorating this morning, good way to spend the day as its wet, wild and cold again today. Very dark outside and so miserable looking. Be nice to not have to go out anywhere today.
> 
> Hope everyone's good



I am also leaving the option open for Jake to join us, if he changes his mind.  His college year conclues at the end of April, so he wouldn't have to miss classes if he decided to come.   Post-secondary education is expensive here, though, so I can see why he wants to get extra shifts in during his break (plus he loves his job....he works in the youth department at our YMCA).  So, I leave it up to him.  I can buy him a plane and park ticket pretty much anytime if need be.  

It is a strange prospect to be having an "adults only" trip, though.  This will be our first one ever (aside from our honeymoon).    While I am sad that the boy may not be coming along, its exciting to have my beloved all to myself for a week  .

So sorry to hear about your friend.  Cancer is a horrible disease.....it stole my dad from me 4 years ago tomorrow.  Hearing the death of someone so young certainly makes a person refocus on what's important in life.  Sending you sincere condolences and a big hug .

------------

My big news for today..........I bought our Universal APs!    

Went with the Premier AP's, since we plan to return in October 2015 and attend our first HHN  .  Then again the following April.....but that's jumping a bit ahead, I guess.

I am still trying to cover from the unbelievable exchange I just paid on the purchase.  Oh. My. God.    Our Canadian dollar has taken a real kicking the last month.


----------



## macraven

Homie Gina, you will find some Fridays in May bring in the local school kids for a field trip.
They are only around for the school day.

Weather is so nice today at 81.
It doesn't drop until sundown which will take it to 75 then.

If any of you go to hhn tonight and leave at 2:00 am, it will be a nippy 64 then


----------



## donaldduck352

*Hmmm?*


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Rearing head to shout out what a grrr eat trip we had.  Tons of fun meeting up with the old haunts errrr homies lol.  Hope we didn't scare off the new blood hehe.  On mobile can't see pics note to ck them out.  I came home to hacked paypal account including a checking acct and 3 of my major credit cards.   Spent 6 hrs on Monday trying to put that to rights.  Think I caught most of charges and had them  reversed.  Now I get to watch all activity like a hawk or sign up for credit monitoring.  Grrrrr.  Ask me if I've checked since then doh  Tomorrow starting a four part bridge.  Dentist tells me to allow 4 to 5 hrs in the chair for first session.  I hope I get bathroom breaks lol



That sucks big time. 

Welcome Gina. 

Schumi, sorry to hear about your friend. 

Mac, bet you are in the air now. Have a safe flight.


----------



## agavegirl1

Well, signing out for a little bit.  I have to get up at 4AM for my flight.  I  will have my laptop with me and will check in from time to time...


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


>



Back at ya.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

macraven said:


> Homie Gina, you will find some Fridays in May bring in the local school kids for a field trip.
> They are only around for the school day.
> 
> Weather is so nice today at 81.
> It doesn't drop until sundown which will take it to 75 then.
> 
> If any of you go to hhn tonight and leave at 2:00 am, it will be a nippy 64 then



Good to know, mac  .  We arrive on a Friday and depart on a Friday (May 1st and May 8th) so those will be our lesser-visited days of the week, anyway.  Should work out perfectly!



Bluer101 said:


> Welcome Gina.



Thanks, Bluer  .



agavegirl1 said:


> Well, signing out for a little bit.  I have to get up at 4AM for my flight.  I  will have my laptop with me and will check in from time to time...



Safe travels!



schumigirl said:


>


----------



## macraven

_back in purple...

well, my body is back home here but not my mind.
still in vacation mode.



a quick drive by to say hi to all the homies._


----------



## macraven

_now that i am awake, kind of, i glanced back at the posts in the thread and see i missed somethings.

the change of routine will take me a few days now that I'm at home.
i keep thinking i will go outside to the pool and the waitstaff will come around for my order.
should i get the steak wrap or nachos today?

schumi, hugs for you, that is so sad about your friend.
hang in there.

bluer, well you posted something i was gonna post back at but forgot what it was.
anywho, so i'll just say it was a great 5 days with you and the gang.



the people in my house were glad to have me back home.
even the cats remembered me.
they all think i will do a home cooked meal for dinner.

i'm fooling them and doing carry out for the evening meal.

_


----------



## keishashadow

the un-root canaled tooth is barking at me today, but hanging in there with the bridge.  sure will be glad when process is over.  

 has everybody caught TWD yet? 1st few minutes blew me away.

 carole - that is hard news to hear, had to be a shock, a shame so young.



Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I feel your pain. Same thing happened to me a week ago this past Sunday....someone hacked my paypal account and made three purchases to something called Nexon America (apparently which operates out of South Korea) before I was able to stop them. Happily all was well that ended well (my mastercard was cancelled and reissued, paypal refunded me all monies) but it was still a pain in the rump to get fixed.
> 
> Hey, I guess I should ask....is there room for one more in this little group? We are planning our next trip for May 2015, just me and the husband (our will-be-19-year-old-by-then has opted to stay home and not miss work). Planning to get Universal AP's and make our next 3 vacations Uni-based. Would love to hang out with all of you while we count down the days. I can be very charming.... honest  .


 
 more the merrier!  in the group here, not with the fraud lol

 I was so worried when the youngest DS decided to opt out of our vacations...silly me  I still admit to missing my 'adult' kids but it's nice to have just he & me trips too.  I have found the older two who also ditched us are now clamoring to travel on ma's dime.

 we've done the 2nd week of may thru end of July over the years, mostly May to work in Star Wars Weekends @ MGM pre Universal.  The earlier the better in the way of crowds imo.  We have fallen into some amazing rates the last week in May checking out pre Memorial Day.

 Onsite at U is always a joy, although I was none too happy with the express line last Wednesday & Thursday in the parks.  Hotels were near 100% occupancy but I still can't help wondering if they oversold the EPs for that day, have never experienced consistent 30 - 45 waits in the EP line.   


donaldduck352 said:


> _*Now on a side note I want too apologize to all if I was stand off'ish and probably said somethings that I should not of it was me no one elses fault* being in pain makes you act different*..*_



 hope u are feeling better soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Cielei said:


> Hi everyone! Why is it that every fall, I never have time to catch up?!
> School with 3 hours of homework a night, soccer, golf, football and work have taken all my play time away! Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Why do I see no pictures from these alleged meetings? I think there should be pictures! I also think there should be pictures of those meetings taking place today through this weekend ... Have a great time!
> 
> Keisha .. this one's for you! My DS might like Scooby almost as much as you!
> (I know I need to get a trip report done! - esp since I'm the one asking for pictures  )



 this picture deserves a repeat post!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> now that i am awake, kind of, i glanced back at the posts in the thread and see i missed somethings.  the change of routine will take me a few days now that I'm at home. i keep thinking i will go outside to the pool and the waitstaff will come around for my order. should i get the steak wrap or nachos today?  schumi, hugs for you, that is so sad about your friend. hang in there.  bluer, well you posted something i was gonna post back at but forgot what it was. anywho, so i'll just say it was a great 5 days with you and the gang.  the people in my house were glad to have me back home. even the cats remembered me. they all think i will do a home cooked meal for dinner.  i'm fooling them and doing carry out for the evening meal.



We had a blast with you just the 5 days were too short. Matter of fact we had a blast with everyone as always. It's nice to hang out with laid back homies. 



keishashadow said:


> the un-root canaled tooth is barking at me today, but hanging in there with the bridge.  sure will be glad when process is over.  has everybody caught TWD yet? 1st few minutes blew me away.  carole - that is hard news to hear, had to be a shock, a shame so young.  more the merrier!  in the group here, not with the fraud lol  I was so worried when the youngest DS decided to opt out of our vacations...silly me  I still admit to missing my 'adult' kids but it's nice to have just he & me trips too.  I have found the older two who also ditched us are now clamoring to travel on ma's dime.  we've done the 2nd week of may thru end of July over the years, mostly May to work in Star Wars Weekends @ MGM pre Universal.  The earlier the better in the way of crowds imo.  We have fallen into some amazing rates the last week in May checking out pre Memorial Day.  Onsite at U is always a joy, although I was none too happy with the express line last Wednesday & Thursday in the parks.  Hotels were near 100% occupancy but I still can't help wondering if they oversold the EPs for that day, have never experienced consistent 30 - 45 waits in the EP line.  hope u are feeling better soon.



We watched TWD in the room Sunday night. We were like OMG!!!!  Those first few minutes were crazy!!!


----------



## macraven

_i watched TWD at 1:35 this morning on demand.


agree, as pooped as i was, it was fantastic!_


----------



## donaldduck352

keishashadow said:


> hope u are feeling better soon.



*Thank you Janet I got my surgery set for my wrist set for next month-maybe depending on the doctor.More MRI's before tho.. *


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _back in purple...
> 
> well, my body is back home here but not my mind.
> still in vacation mode.
> 
> 
> 
> a quick drive by to say hi to all the homies._




Nice to see the purple back 


Won't be going far today......got very poorly tummy  Not sure what's caused it as DS and I have eaten more or less the same thing last few days and he's ok thankfully. 

DS is going to help me upload......well try and upload pictures to photo bucket  

So will attempt to start trip report....again.......then as DS is out later going to lay along settee and watch old black and white Sherlock Holmes films and sip water 

Hope everyone's good.........


----------



## macraven

_schumi, hope your tummy feels better soon.
it's probably because you are not eating park food and it's rebelling .....


slept off and on last night and think i am awake for the day now.
that travel day home always gets the best of me.


i stay in a fog the first 24 hours home.

at home, it is now 44 degrees and raining.
the trees outside have turned colors to red and orange and yellow since i have been back.

grass is not green so that means we are skipping fall and heading into winter.
oh joy._


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac ........my food doesn't seem to agree with me at the moment......yes maybe I need to go back.....soon. Only got out of one pair of jamas today to get into another after having a bath......feeling slightly better tonight.

I know what you mean about the fog.........don`t do too much and eat chocolate......it helps  And close the blinds to the changing weather 

Janet.......yes it was a huge shock. Far too young. 

I hope you get your bridges all sorted soon.......things like that are never fun.....hope its not too bad for you  


Got my trip report started for anyone who may like to read it.....I tried to put a link in my signature.........I managed it for last years trip report, but this time when I did it,  it lead me to an invalid link  DS has gone out so I can`t ask him. Although he was very patient today helping me.....and it took ages.....then they hadn`t uploaded...so he had to do it again for me  

Going to try and get it done quicker than last years which took me to around Christmas


----------



## schumigirl

Where is everyone..........quiet on here


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

schumigirl said:


> Where is everyone..........quiet on here



I'm here .  Just dropping in to say good morning and happy Monday.  I kicked off my day by stepping in cat vomit on my way to the shower  .  Hoping that isn't an indicator of how my week is going to go  .

Busy but COLD weekend here.  Yes, just north of us got that dreaded _*thing-that-starts-with-"S"-but-shall-not-be-named*_  (thankfully, none for our city just yet) .    I got all my woolly, fuzzy, warm clothes out yesterday and put all my summery stuff in storage for the winter.  

Wishing you all a good start to your work week.  The firm that I work for is in the throes of planning the annual Christmas party for our clients, so I may be listening to some Christmas music at work today for inspiration  .

schumi, loved your first few trip report installments  .


----------



## Lynne G

It is Monday! Cool start to this work week.

Had to scrap ice off my car windows this morning.  Not fun.

Yesterday, the weather was also cool, and I watched the first half of DD's soccer game from my car.  That wind was just too cold.  I did watch the second half on the field, but kept my hands in my sleeves.  Should have taken gloves.  Most of the parents try to find shade, as it usually been warm and sunny for past games.  This game, all the parents were trying to find the sunny areas.  Kids didn't seem to mind though.

Schumi, hope all is well and feeling better.  Sad to hear of your friend.

Good morning Mac.  I know you've been up.  Very good morning for a cup of coffee.  

Gina, ugh.  I hate stepping in that.  Never had to clean up cat vomit, but dog and kids vomit, yes.  It always seems to be mom's job to clean it up.


----------



## macraven

_you know me so well Lynne G...


better step in cat puke than cat crap is my saying.


i was busy watching Walking Dead yesterday.
ended up with the encore of last night's first run of it.

and i attempted to make dinner for the first night i have been back.
they all hated it.

got my follow up doctor appointment this morning.
as long as the heater in the car works, all is good.


have a great monday homies~ _


----------



## schumigirl

Gina..........nooooooo to the S word that shall not be mentioned..........far too early isn't it........

Glad you're enjoying the trip report.......

Lynne.......where do you live it's that cold already??? Gloves.....the joy of sporty kids.......I was lucky Kyle was a Karate kid, so it was inside. And Motorsport stuff tends to be in the summer months......thanks for the good wishes 

Mac..........your meal sounded lovely last night.......what went wrong?? 


Nice day here, but not going far. DH is on days off again so just chilling today


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I live in the Northeast US.  Yep, we were down to 32 F overnight.  I guess I am a weenie.  I get cold hands fast.  That wind was 25 mph, so sent a chill even in the sun.  I guess I should have stayed with gymnastics for DD.  That was all inside too. When she got into our middle school, the homework is so much that I had to tell her pick one or the other, not two sports.  So, she plays soccer for both school and a local club.  Yes, the joys of a sports mom.  

Keisha, hope your mouth is feeling better.  I hate dental needs.  Keep warm, that cold rain is coming soon.

Bluer - is there a Monday picture?

Mac, so bad family wouldn't eat.  Huh?  In my house, you eat what's served or go hungry (or pick on the snacks meant for the lunch boxes).  I hope you fog goes away and all is well again.  Give those cats a hug, that should help.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I live in the Northeast US.  Yep, we were down to 32 F overnight.  I guess I am a weenie.  I get cold hands fast.  That wind was 25 mph, so sent a chill even in the sun.  I guess I should have stayed with gymnastics for DD.  That was all inside too. When she got into our middle school, the homework is so much that I had to tell her pick one or the other, not two sports.  So, she plays soccer for both school and a local club.  Yes, the joys of a sports mom.  Keisha, hope your mouth is feeling better.  I hate dental needs.  Keep warm, that cold rain is coming soon.  Bluer - is there a Monday picture?  Mac, so bad family wouldn't eat.  Huh?  In my house, you eat what's served or go hungry (or pick on the snacks meant for the lunch boxes).  I hope you fog goes away and all is well again.  Give those cats a hug, that should help.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I hear you Lynne, I hate the cold with a passion.....I already have my winter hat at the ready.......we get a wind straight from Siberia at times, we're on the East coast of England.......and the first stop when it hits our coastline is me!! I swear it aims straight for me. My winter coats are already out of their storage bags as are the scarves and gloves.........

I was born for warmer climes......definetely


----------



## schumigirl

I'm trying to post a reply on Marcos picture thread to tell him how good they are.......the thread is taking forever to load on my iPad then it's freezing when I try and post.

Annoying. His pictures are really good.........


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>



_i feel like the cat........_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I'm trying to post a reply on Marcos picture thread to tell him how good they are.......the thread is taking forever to load on my iPad then it's freezing when I try and post.
> 
> Annoying. His pictures are really good.........


_
when that happens to me and the computer doesn't load, i just want to sit down and cry.

it's either that or get a hammer and smack the crap out of the computer._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I live in the Northeast US.  Yep, we were down to 32 F overnight.  I guess I am a weenie.





_i think i am a member of your weenie cold people club.

lynne G, keep warm and wear socks to bed when it gets cold.._


----------



## macraven

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Wishing you all a good start to your work week.  The firm that I work for is in the throes of planning the annual Christmas party for our clients, so I may be listening to some Christmas music at work today for inspiration  .
> 
> .






_you'll have memorized all the christmas songs by heart by the time 12/25 rolls around._


----------



## macraven

_schumi, you are so right!
marco has great pictures from the tour.

my camera is not even close to what he has...._


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

macraven said:


> _
> better step in cat puke than cat crap is my saying.
> 
> _



No kidding  .

Its a soaking, cold, damp, miserable, dreary day here today.  Been raining since yesterday morning and hasn't stopped since.  I finally broke down and turned on the furnace yesterday afternoon.  It was 62 degrees in my house when I got home from work, and with the dampness, it was just too cold to tolerate.

Having a yucky start to the week overall.  First the cat vomit surprise of Monday morning, then the horrible weather, and to top it off....last night I find out that my mom will not be spending Christmas Day with us again this year (she has made plans with my sister's family again....for the 5th Christmas in a row).  I will admit I had a good cry over that.   

I have made a lunch date with my two dear lady friends in an effort to shake this dreadful mood of mine.  I am hoping to find a little joy in our city's best pizza.  Hey, whatever works, right?


----------



## Lynne G

Awww Gina.  I hope the week goes better for you.  For what it's worth, the rain will be here in the next few days.  I'd much rather it happen during the week and be nice on the week-end.  At least it's not cold enough for the white stuff yet.

Oh, such a nice Tuesday and I'm stuck inside.  DD wants me to come to her last school soccer game, but I'm not sure I can get there to see most of it.  At least a warmer day to play than Sunday when she had a local soccer game.  

Hope all are doing well today!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

WHEW!!!

Finally able to sit down and visit my DIS family. 

Our trip was WONDERFUL as usual. No amount of grumpy people could ever take away from my love of Universal. HHN24 was beyond words. Not only did I love seeing everyone (although I hate the rushed visit!) but the houses and scare zones were better than ever! 

Pax, please PM an email addy, I have the SWEETEST pic of you and Dora that I want to send! 

Mac, I am planning a ME ONLY trip and would LOVE to try and coincide with one of your so we can wander the parks together 

Marco, I still can't see a metal bench with out bursting into laughter 

Rob is back in the hospital with his leg. It's horrible this time  Our silver lining is that the water leak and my truck's check engine light are both going to be simple, inexpensive fixes... so I'll focus on those. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying any trips!


----------



## buckeev

Bluer101 said:


>



That just might be the best picture you cold possibly have found for a Monday...and since today hasn't gone exactly smooth here, I vote to keep it for the official Tuesday pic!


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> That just might be the best picture you cold possibly have found for a Monday...and since today hasn't gone exactly smooth here, I vote to keep it for the official Tuesday pic!



This is for you then.


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> WHEW!!!
> 
> Finally able to sit down and visit my DIS family.
> 
> Our trip was WONDERFUL as usual. No amount of grumpy people could ever take away from my love of Universal. HHN24 was beyond words. Not only did I love seeing everyone (although I hate the rushed visit!) but the houses and scare zones were better than ever!
> 
> Pax, please PM an email addy, I have the SWEETEST pic of you and Dora that I want to send!
> 
> Mac, I am planning a ME ONLY trip and would LOVE to try and coincide with one of your so we can wander the parks together
> 
> Marco, I still can't see a metal bench with out bursting into laughter
> 
> Rob is back in the hospital with his leg. It's horrible this time  Our silver lining is that the water leak and my truck's check engine light are both going to be simple, inexpensive fixes... so I'll focus on those.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying any trips!



_when did Rob go in the hospital?
was it after your vacation?

tell him to get better real soon!
hope he is feeling okay at this point.


yup, you are on.
we would have fun in the parks.
what month are you thinking about going?

none of us heard from you after you left that night.
pax, dora and i talked the following sunday and wondered when you got home.
and also wondered how you did without the wifi on the island.........


it really was fun with all 6 of us that sunday night!
the gang is still on for that same time period for 2015.

still got that key chain?

be sure to come back and give an update on Rob._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Awww Gina.  I hope the week goes better for you.  For what it's worth, the rain will be here in the next few days.  I'd much rather it happen during the week and be nice on the week-end.  At least it's not cold enough for the white stuff yet.
> 
> Oh, such a nice Tuesday and I'm stuck inside.  DD wants me to come to her last school soccer game, but I'm not sure I can get there to see most of it.  At least a warmer day to play than Sunday when she had a local soccer game.
> 
> Hope all are doing well today!



_she has a soccer game tonight?
but, the world series is on..........

_


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> That just might be the best picture you cold possibly have found for a Monday...and since today hasn't gone exactly smooth here, I vote to keep it for the official Tuesday pic!





_hang in there homie, tuesday is almost over.
tomorrow will be a better day......._


----------



## Marquibiri

schumigirl said:


> I'm trying to post a reply on Marco's picture thread to tell him how good they are.......the thread is taking forever to load on my iPad then it's freezing when I try and post.
> 
> Annoying. His pictures are really good.........



No worries! Hope you were able to see all of the pics on your ipad! Thanks!



macraven said:


> _schumi, you are so right!
> marco has great pictures from the tour.
> 
> my camera is not even close to what he has...._



Indeed... my super duper advanced... mobile phone... 

My DW confiscated my semi pro camera a few years back, coincidentally happening a few days out before a HHN trip..  ... wonder why? 
Haven't seen it since, and haven't dared to ask her about it...



SharkyGoddess said:


> WHEW!!!
> 
> Finally able to sit down and visit my DIS family.
> 
> Pax, please PM an email addy, I have the SWEETEST pic of you and Dora that I want to send!
> 
> Mac, I am planning a ME ONLY trip and would LOVE to try and coincide with one of your so we can wander the parks together
> 
> Marco, I still can't see a metal bench with out bursting into laughter
> 
> Rob is back in the hospital with his leg. It's horrible this time  Our silver lining is that the water leak and my truck's check engine light are both going to be simple, inexpensive fixes... so I'll focus on those.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying any trips!



Hey J! How you doin? Hope Rob gets well! ME ONLY trip is what I do! 
Going again this year or are you talking about next year?


I'm telling you, that metal bench was cursed! There was something wrong with it....... or me....


Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _when did Rob go in the hospital?
> was it after your vacation?
> 
> tell him to get better real soon!
> hope he is feeling okay at this point.
> 
> 
> yup, you are on.
> we would have fun in the parks.
> what month are you thinking about going?
> 
> none of us heard from you after you left that night.
> pax, dora and i talked the following sunday and wondered when you got home.
> and also wondered how you did without the wifi on the island.........
> 
> 
> it really was fun with all 6 of us that sunday night!
> the gang is still on for that same time period for 2015.
> 
> still got that key chain?
> 
> be sure to come back and give an update on Rob._



When we got back he and I both (well it started with me) had some sort of weird virus. My Doc gave us both some steroids since she couldn't really figure it out, other than it had a lot of the same characteristics of chicken pox. By the end of last week Rob's leg was showing all signs of getting infected... again. There seriously has to be SOME sort of deterrent for his cellulitis!  

How about you? How is your leg? Did you get it looked at?

I'm open for suggestions on when. It would be a short trip, but I really want to just breeze through. I love our get togethers and Rob and I both agreed we need more than one HHN night. Next year we need to plan WAY further ahead to get those ressies LOL

I survived just fine considering I have unlimited data  The rest of the fam did fine too. We all really enjoyed the little island life and I am good at sharing my phone.

You better believe I have my little Sharky tag! She's tucked away safely inside my wallet


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Marquibiri said:


> Hey J! How you doin? Hope Rob gets well! ME ONLY trip is what I do!
> Going again this year or are you talking about next year?
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, that metal bench was cursed! There was something wrong with it....... or me....
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri



I'd love another trip this year, but would have to check the financials and my bestie is expecting her 2nd grand around Thanksgiving, so I am headed her way around the first of Dec so I can squeeze both babies. Next spring while it's still cool and before all of the spring breakers get going is what I'd really like to shoot for.

The bench had it in for ya!  If ever there was one of those "Ya had to be there..." moments


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Sharky, glad your island visit was good.  Wishing good health for Robbie.  Infections are not fun.

It's Wednesday, and the rain has arrived.  Poor camel is not about to go out in this weather.  Oh well.

Time for a hot cup of tea.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Lynne G said:


> Hi Sharky, glad your island visit was good.  Wishing good health for Robbie.  Infections are not fun.
> 
> It's Wednesday, and the rain has arrived.  Poor camel is not about to go out in this weather.  Oh well.
> 
> Time for a hot cup of tea.



Well crap, the rain has reached you, has it?  

Its finally dry here this morning. Not sunny, but not raining.  I'll take it.

Enjoy your tea .... I am warming up with a Tim Hortons double double as I type.  There's nothing like a hot beverage on a cool autumn morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Monday & Tuesday's pictures were great! giving hump day a run for it's money



macraven said:


> _
> *better step in cat puke than cat crap is my saying.*
> 
> _



just when I was considering returning to cat ownership



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I live in the Northeast US. Yep, we were down to 32 F overnight. *I guess I am a weenie*. I get cold hands fast. That wind was 25 mph, so sent a chill even in the sun. I guess I should have stayed with gymnastics for DD. That was all inside too. When she got into our middle school, the homework is so much that I had to tell her pick one or the other, not two sports. So, she plays soccer for both school and a local club. Yes, the joys of a sports mom.
> 
> Keisha, hope your mouth is feeling better. I hate dental needs. Keep warm, that cold rain is coming soon.


 
 it's all about finding a waterproof/windproof outer shell on top of multiple layers along with a good pair of boots.  Over the years we have tromped to Altoona for numerous high school football night playoff games.  They must be in a wicked snow belt there, talk about whipping winds and scary road conditions over the mountains from our neck of the woods.  I was so happy when they moved the games to Heinz Field.

we haven't had our 1st frost yet...maybe Pittsburgh will be spared this winter...hey, it could happen






sharky -eeee, scary stuff.  Starting to think Orlando really is a hot petri dish of germs lol   So many come back with ailments ranging from sniffles on up the chain.  hope he's all better soon.



macraven said:


> _
> when that happens to me and the computer doesn't load, i just want to sit down and cry.
> 
> *it's either that or get a hammer and smack the crap out of the computer*._



sounds like a plan, grab that hammer & wail away...oh, we're talking about computers.



macraven said:


> _i think i am a member of your weenie cold people club.
> 
> lynne G, keep warm and wear socks to bed when it gets cold.._



neiner, neiner, neiner, we're a bunch of wieners.. 

_see what happens when you hang around a houseful of boys long enough?_


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Kiesha  - yep, scary mountain conditions in this part of PA.  Crashes every fall and spring coming out of the mountains.  I live just far enough out of the city to get the freezing temps.  City is almost always about 10 degrees warmer.  And yes, I wear my best waterproof jacket with my DH's sweatshirt under it, and my DD's too small BOG boots.  I was ready, but doesn't mean I like that kind of weather to watch a sporting event.  Thankfully, outdoor soccer ends in November.  I've been known to carry Army wool blankets to wrap around me or to put on those horrible steel bleachers we sit on.

Ah Gina, I love the smell of coffee more than drinking it.  I'm more a tea girl.  Glad to hear the rain moved out for you.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Lynne G said:


> Hi Sharky, glad your island visit was good.  Wishing good health for Robbie.  Infections are not fun.
> 
> It's Wednesday, and the rain has arrived.  Poor camel is not about to go out in this weather.  Oh well.
> 
> Time for a hot cup of tea.



Thank you Lynne! Hopefully the rain gives way to some gorgeous sun shine for you soon


----------



## schumigirl

Marquibiri said:


> No worries! Hope you were able to see all of the pics on your ipad! Thanks!
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



Yep.....managed to see them ok......it just wouldn't load on my iPad then froze.......saw them on the old laptop........



SharkyGoddess said:


> When we got back he and I both (well it started with me) had some sort of weird virus. My Doc gave us both some steroids since she couldn't really figure it out, other than it had a lot of the same characteristics of chicken pox. By the end of last week Rob's leg was showing all signs of getting infected... again. There seriously has to be SOME sort of deterrent for his cellulitis!



Oh my........hope his leg gets better soon, doesn't sound like fun 




keishashadow said:


> see what happens when you hang around a houseful of boys long enough?[/I]



Lol...........



Lynne G said:


> Ah Gina, I love the smell of coffee more than drinking it.  I'm more a tea girl. .



Me too.......tea all the way for me here.......but when I'm in the States I'm a coffee drinker.......although nothing beats that first cup of tea when I'm back in the UK........



Well........watched the first episode of AHS........... not sure it's for me to be honest........it's good........just too good I think.........full of very freaky people and I watched a lot of it With my hand covering the tv. There's a whole sackload of nightmares for me in that show  

Todd.........did ya watch it......what did you think 

Been thinking its Thursday all day today.......


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

I'm back and playing ketchup on all the latest homie happenings. 

My electronic devices and the dis aren't getting along lately. Is anyone else having trouble with the pages loading?

I've been spending all my spare time since we got back from our trip looking for a car and I finally found a 2005 Camry yesterday to replace my beloved old Corolla...RIP Buzz.

Carole...I agree about AHS...to paraphrase Indiana Jones "Clowns, why did it have to be clowns? "

Raven...I'm so sorry we didn't get a chance to meet up this time... stupid disney making us plan every second of our stay.  It didn't help that I was exhausted from pushing Danielle's wheelchair that last night and just fell into bed after our dinner...I really meant to meet with you and Robbie at MK that night 

Well, there's always next year.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## macraven

_hello homies...

too tired to go back and address everyone individually so here is a 
to all of youse.


last week at this time i was at the studios riding the rides...
and then to the holding area for stay and scream.

right now that seems like a milllion years ago...lol
going from ac, shorts and tees to jeans and jacket with the furnace running, just doesn't seem right.

each day since i have been home the time has zoomed by.


the only productive thing i have done is feed and hold the cats, emptied the suitcases, did the laundry and watch TWD on demand numerous times it seems like.
today i did errands hitting 5 different places and trying to play ketchup with the things i have to get done before the weekend.


6 days home and i still haven't gotten back into the normal everyday life yet.
i think that means i should start planning another trip.




but now that i am home, i can use the keyboard for the imac and post in purple again.

what happened to the Bluer weekly camel?
i count on that to know what day of the week it is._


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hi Kiesha - yep, scary mountain conditions in this part of PA. Crashes every fall and spring coming out of the mountains. I live just far enough out of the city to get the freezing temps. City is almost always about 10 degrees warmer. And yes, I wear my best waterproof jacket with my DH's sweatshirt under it, and my DD's too small BOG boots. I was ready, but doesn't mean I like that kind of weather to watch a sporting event. Thankfully, outdoor soccer ends in November. I've been known to carry Army wool blankets to wrap around me or to put on those horrible steel bleachers we sit on.
> 
> Ah Gina, I love the smell of coffee more than drinking it. I'm more a tea girl. Glad to hear the rain moved out for you.



 you have the drill down pat!  

 caffeine in any form works for me but the quality of tea even in nice restaurants is typically lacking.  I get excited when I see the server bring out the big wooden box from which to choose my tea bag.  

 treated myself to a new animated headless horseman today for our front yard display.  sweet talked the mgr into a floor sample discount that took it to 75% off...some chicks like bling, I'm into ghouls.


----------



## macraven

Love when my friends like ghouls best

My iMac is screwy again and can't get purple on the ipad

Print too small to read....


----------



## schumigirl

I love Halloween..........it's not such a huge deal over here unfortunately.......although a house near us makes it a huge deal......she has her house and garden like Claire's from modern family halloween episode.......but other folks just have a little bit of stuff..........any pictures Janet when it's done 


Vicki.....I wasn't really bothered by clowns......I mean I don't like them, but wasn't scared of them.........but that was a scary butt clown if I ever I saw one  Tom says I've not to watch any more episodes of this series as I had a nightmare last night.........woke up screaming about little people chasing me with knives..........oh dear  we had also been talking about the resemblances to the 1932 film Freaks........now that is a horrible movie......I'll blame that too.........


Mac.........it'll all get done....eventually.........cats are much nicer to hold than do any housework........


Our plumber is coming this afternoon to service the boiler, so been out grocery shopping this morning. So cupboards and fridge are full.........nice to see.....

Bought some coleslaw, couldn't be bothered making it tonight to go with pulled pork.......yum.......one of our favorite meals.......I'm having sweet potato wedges and DH is having normal wedges......he doesn't like sweet potatoes 

Anyhoots, hope everyone's good.........


----------



## Lynne G

I'd like to come for dinner Schumi!  No sweets for me either.  I like plain potato.

Another rainy day.  At least the weather people keep saying it will be a good, sunny week-end.  I hope so.  This rain needs to go now.  Roads are really slippery, as the leaves and rain make it slick.  

Aww, mac, no purple.  A cat hug is always good.  Routine is back for me.  Seems our trip was long ago too.  Hasn't stopped me in thinking about next year's trip though.  Take care.  

Tink - nice to see ya!  Congrats on the new car.


----------



## macraven

_took son to the eye doc and he got his new script.
then hit WM for some odds and ends.

i'm finally getting back into life at home.

soon off to the grocery store once i figure out what to fix for dinner.


hope all the homies are doing fine._


----------



## keishashadow

cat hugs are good unless they decide to give u extra luvin with their claws

 carole always has a great menu.  I'm taking GD to my mom's nursing home to trick or treat tonight.  middle DS offered to come along to ''help" which meanss we'll be going out to eat first lol love how my kids think.  

 supposed to hit 60 degrees here this weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

It has been so mild here last couple of days.......beautiful today, but I`m having a day in. Thermostat is set at usual temp but hasn`t come on at all last 2 days.....unusual for this time of year. Not complaining though.....it`ll be cold soon enough.

Done another trip report day......but what the heck is it with photobucket!!! It wouldn`t let me resize pictures today.......but could do it few days ago......drives me nuts that site, but I`ll try again tomorrow with another day........

Hope everyone`s ready for the weekend.......our clocks go back early hours Sunday morning.....extra hour in bed......but it get`s darker so much earlier.........


----------



## keishashadow

It's Fry-day!  I'm making chicken wings for the gang today.  Will be spending most of the weekend working on my grave yard.
 What's everybody else doing?

 carole - photobucket does tend to get into a snit.  Do you have an expanded storage account wherein you pay an annual fee?  They charged my CC 5 times earlier this week


----------



## schumigirl

We need to see pictures of the graveyard keisha........... I'm looking forward to those............and liking the sound of chicken wings too 

No I wouldn't give PB the money for extra storage.....yep, I heard too many stories of mistakes with cards and such  

The normal storage they have is plenty for me except for last year when I had about 20 photos uploaded and they said it was full  I did try some other site but they were worse........ 

But the pictures are huge.....lol......I need to work on them some more 


Quite a productive day so far.......3 loads of laundry washed, dried, ironed and put away......and 2 hours of trip reporting........not bad for a day's work


----------



## macraven

_hooray for Fry Day..........


i think keisha is inviting us all over to her place for wings tonight.


wonder if she will have ranch dressing for it.




can't keep up with schumi, only did one load of laundry this morning.
she wins the award as she irons the clothes.
i haven't picked up an iron in years._


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> We need to see pictures of the graveyard keisha........... I'm looking forward to those............and liking the sound of chicken wings too   No I wouldn't give PB the money for extra storage.....yep, I heard too many stories of mistakes with cards and such   The normal storage they have is plenty for me except for last year when I had about 20 photos uploaded and they said it was full  I did try some other site but they were worse........  But the pictures are huge.....lol......I need to work on them some more   Quite a productive day so far.......3 loads of laundry washed, dried, ironed and put away......and 2 hours of trip reporting........not bad for a day's work



I use this when doing photos from my computer. It allows you to do many photos at once. You can add boarders and watermarks. You can make presets too which makes it nice. 

http://www.obviousidea.com/windows-software/light-image-resizer/

It used to be call VSO image resizer.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> can't keep up with schumi, only did one load of laundry this morning.
> she wins the award as she irons the clothes.
> i haven't picked up an iron in years._



Lol.......ok what do I win 



Bluer101 said:


> I use this when doing photos from my computer. It allows you to do many photos at once. You can add boarders and watermarks. You can make presets too which makes it nice.
> 
> http://www.obviousidea.com/windows-software/light-image-resizer/
> 
> It used to be call VSO image resizer.



Thanks for the link......but it wouldn't work with photobucket......maybe it was me. I need help with things like this.......you would never know in a past life I was very computer literate and ran a department in the industry I was in and was fantastic with a puter.....the company did have it's own operating system though and was pretty self explanatory......


Had a lovely unproductive morning today........well,not totally unproductive........emailed a few friends and watched an episode of Murder she Wrote.

This afternoon will be puter time and DH is home around 6.30 tonight so will make dinner and have nice bottle of wine and hopefully something decent on TV tonight.......not much chance of that!!

But we do get an extra hour in bed tonight as the clocks go back.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend


----------



## macraven

_schumi, Bluer is my go to guy for my ipad and iphone.
but, when i was with them on the the trip, i forgot to ask him to teach me new things on them.

now i have to wait until next trip for Bluer 101 lessons.........


hoping all the homies have a great weekend!

everyday is a weekend day for me now.
which is why i need camel day so i know when AHS is on._


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Lol.......ok what do I win   Thanks for the link......but it wouldn't work with photobucket......maybe it was me. I need help with things like this.......you would never know in a past life I was very computer literate and ran a department in the industry I was in and was fantastic with a puter.....the company did have it's own operating system though and was pretty self explanatory......  Had a lovely unproductive morning today........well,not totally unproductive........emailed a few friends and watched an episode of Murder she Wrote.  This afternoon will be puter time and DH is home around 6.30 tonight so will make dinner and have nice bottle of wine and hopefully something decent on TV tonight.......not much chance of that!!  But we do get an extra hour in bed tonight as the clocks go back.  Hope everyone's having a nice weekend



It's not suppose to work with PB but able to resize your photos in bulk before uploading to PB. It gets the photos down to a reasonable size for less loading times and bandwidth.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> schumi, Bluer is my go to guy for my ipad and iphone. but, when i was with them on the the trip, i forgot to ask him to teach me new things on them.  now i have to wait until next trip for Bluer 101 lessons.........  hoping all the homies have a great weekend!  everyday is a weekend day for me now. which is why i need camel day so i know when AHS is on.



Just gives you and excuse to come down again.


----------



## Bluer101

Well working outside today doing something's around the yard and house. 

Then maybe sometime to install my new theater AVR. I'm driving DW crazy with all this stuff, but hey if I was not driving her crazy I'm not doing my job.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> It's not suppose to work with PB but able to resize your photos in bulk before uploading to PB. It gets the photos down to a reasonable size for less loading times and bandwidth.



Now that makes sense 

Thankfully Photobucket played nice today......so I went back and resized the pics I posted yesterday.........now they're not huge.

But I'll keep the link and hopefully one of the other two will know how to implement it next time we upload pics


----------



## schumigirl

Monday again...........

Starting to try and eat healthy today........but have arranged to meet a friend for coffee and lunch today.........not a good first day as we're meeting in our village coffee shop which has the best home baked stuff ever........I have to be good 

As Oscar Wilde once said "I can resist everything except temptation"...........that's me


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Monday again...........  Starting to try and eat healthy today........but have arranged to meet a friend for coffee and lunch today.........not a good first day as we're meeting in our village coffee shop which has the best home baked stuff ever........I have to be good   As Oscar Wilde once said "I can resist everything except temptation"...........that's me



Yep, Monday stinks. 

You only live once, enjoy but don't overdo it.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  Monday!  Car died on me on Saturday.  Not fun.  Costly repairs coming and borrowing a car for hopefully a few days.  

Watched qualifier rounds for the Women's World Cup this week-end.  It was great to see the US players in 2 games.  They did advance to the World Cup.  We had awesome seats.

Schumi, have a cup of tea for me.  Sweets with tea don't count!  

Cool and sunny morning.  Fall is here.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, Monday stinks.
> 
> You only live once, enjoy but don't overdo it.



I did good......had lovely salad.....omitted the creamy coleslaw......did have a cupcake though......but it was small......



Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  Monday!  Car died on me on Saturday.  Not fun.  Costly repairs coming and borrowing a car for hopefully a few days.
> 
> Watched qualifier rounds for the Women's World Cup this week-end.  It was great to see the US players in 2 games.  They did advance to the World Cup.  We had awesome seats.
> 
> Schumi, have a cup of tea for me.  Sweets with tea don't count!
> 
> Cool and sunny morning.  Fall is here.



Oh no..........hope the repairs are not too scary for your car 

I forgot sweets with tea don't count......yay.......


Had to get our plumber back in today......no hot water this morning.......eek!! Had to drive round to my friends for shower and do hair.......glad she lives so close......

So told plumber I'd be in after 2........ He's just left......needed a new circuit board on the heating system.....Least it's not a new boiler 

Breezy but very mild here today


----------



## keishashadow

boilers are so pricey, knock on wood!  ours is limping along.  nom cupcakes, can't remember last time I had one.  I have been quality testing the Halloween candy.

 one of my kids got a hankering for baked mac & cheese.  not my favorite dish but enough hot sauce will help anything lol.

 supposed to be near 80 degrees tomorrow, by Friday afternoon freezing rain & our 1st snow.don't think i'll bother taking out the big guns for fear of electronics in them going haywire in that event hmmph.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  Monday!  Car died on me on Saturday.  Not fun.  Costly repairs coming and borrowing a car for hopefully a few days.





_car troubles are the worse thing to go thru.

that and kids.

but i found car issues had the most headaches.

hope you get the car situation taken care of swiftly and you don't have to sell your first born in order to pay the repair bill.




had a great weather day here today.
couldn't ask for a better day.

tomorrow, the other shoe will drop and the furnace will be back on.

it was nice while it lasted.



been tired up the past couple of days or i would have been here.



hope all is going fine with the homies.

schumi, been reading your trippie and just love it.
keisha, you don't like mac and cheese????
put some ham in it and save a plate for me._


----------



## macraven

_schumi, don't know  how i missed it but notice i missed out on your house issues.

awful, just awful about situation with your plumber and you having to go to a friends house to shower.


now if you lived in my neck of the woods, you could have come over, showered and had a meal with me.

and we would have the tv on in the kitchen so we could eat, watch the tube and yak at the same time._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> boilers are so pricey, knock on wood!  ours is limping along.  nom cupcakes, can't remember last time I had one.  I have been quality testing the Halloween candy.
> 
> one of my kids got a hankering for baked mac & cheese.  not my favorite dish but enough hot sauce will help anything lol.
> 
> supposed to be near 80 degrees tomorrow, by Friday afternoon freezing rain & our 1st snow.don't think i'll bother taking out the big guns for fear of electronics in them going haywire in that event hmmph.



Testing halloween candy is one of the most important jobs.................I like mac n cheese.....not as much as Kyle does though......I love ours with leeks or salad onions & ham and yes hot sauce with everything for me........



macraven said:


> _schumi, don't know  how i missed it but notice i missed out on your house issues.
> 
> awful, just awful about situation with your plumber and you having to go to a friends house to shower.
> 
> 
> now if you lived in my neck of the woods, you could have come over, showered and had a meal with me.
> 
> and we would have the tv on in the kitchen so we could eat, watch the tube and yak at the same time._



Set a place mac, may take you up on the offer. I might never leave though  

The new circuit board isn't working........no heating last night or this morning......it's quite mild though, at least till tomorrow......but it's having no hot water.......Tom managed to fiddle with it this morning so we all got showers but our plumber not coming back till later today as he's so busy..........

Think it's going to have to be a new boiler...................I llike spending money......just not on that kind of thing  Still, can't be helped I suppose.
(Glad you enjoying the trippie)



Don't know what to make for dinner tonight........got a hankering for Mac n cheese with spicy chicken and leeks............


----------



## schumigirl

So, I'm sat eating my toast for breakfast and I put tv on in kitchen.........why oh why as soon as autumn is here they start putting cough and cold adverts on with people with hacking, horrible graphic coughs..........

We know what a cough sounds like do we really need it to be shown in such detail every time 






That really is a something about nothing moan..............


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Why do I always wake up early on my day off?

I guess I could get  jump on my much delayed household chores ....but that's no fun when I can spend time with my homies instead. 

 Lynne..sorry to hear about your car trouble...hope it gets fixed soon.  I know how frustrating it is to be without one since I just went through this myself.

Carole...new boiler  I just called the gas company to fill my tank for the winter and I thought that was bad...I think we all need to move to Florida so we can forget the furnaces 

All this mac and cheese talk has awakened my cravings so guess whats for dinner tonight?   It will pair nicely with the pulled pork in my crock pot...yum.

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## macraven

_tuesdays will now be known as mac and cheese day........


_


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies!  Coming to you live from Portofino Bay Resort.  We got here about 11 AM and toured the resort, City Walk and went to IOA before checking in.  We rode Forbidden Journey with a posted 30 minute wait time b ut just walked the queue.  Don't get online much during the vacation but will have a full report later.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies!  Coming to you live from Portofino Bay Resort.  We got here about 11 AM and toured the resort, City Walk and went to IOA before checking in.  We rode Forbidden Journey with a posted 30 minute wait time b ut just walked the queue.  Don't get online much during the vacation but will have a full report later.



_i was just thinking about you!
happy you posted and arrived safely.

don't be in any hurry to return home.
could see snow flurries this weekend.


FJ i favor more than gringotts.
and the wait is so much shorter!

Mystic Fountain was down for maintenance the last week i was there.
it should be up now 
be sure to stop by and listen to the rock._


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies!  Coming to you live from Portofino Bay Resort.  We got here about 11 AM and toured the resort, City Walk and went to IOA before checking in.  We rode Forbidden Journey with a posted 30 minute wait time b ut just walked the queue.  Don't get online much during the vacation but will have a full report later.



Have an amazing time there..........looking forward to hearing about it 





We need a new boiler   

Don't you just hate seeing your money disappearing into something so boring as a boiler!!! They are so expensive!!!

But he's coming tomorrow and Friday to do it........thank goodness he has moved a few people around or we'd have to wait two weeks......couldn't go that long without hot water or heating.........told DH I'd move into a hotel if that was the case 

Going shopping now..........Happy Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  Wednesday.  59 degrees this morning, and by Sunday, the high will be lower than that, with chance of flurries!    I'm not ready yet!  Thank goodness the time change is this week-end.  I could use it.  It's the time of year when I leave and go home in the dark.  

Car will be fixed by the week-end.  Ugh.  Talk about a money pit Schumi.  I was not planning on putting that much money into the car.  But, I am not ready to buy new yet, and I like my car, so this better be the last very costly repair, or it will sadly be parted with.  I hope your boiler is less costly and gets fixed quickly.  

Camel is now lounging in this beautiful fall weather.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G, i don't want to be first in this weather contest but it is now 43 and the best we can hope today is 45 in late afternoon.
friday is when the temps go below freezing for us.
winter will start early again this year.

i hate car troubles just like everyone else.
i do feel it is cheaper to put the money into the car then having to go with monthly payments on a new car.
crossing my fingers your car is back home with you soon and the issues won't happen again for you.

fixing a car back to running conditions is much better than using a camel to get around.

schumi, no one can live without heat and hot water very long.
let's hope the dude will be able to replace yours quickly and cheaply.

maybe if you give him a bottle of wine and chocolates, he will give you a discount on the bill......

going out shopping today will get your mind off the house troubles.
buy something nice for yourself and not just a leg of lamb.

yea, the time changes this weekend.
now it will be dark around 5 instead of 6 pm.

i've been back from vacation for almost 2 weeks.
still trying to get back into the regular routine at home.
does that happen to anyone else?
i came back home totally relaxed and recharged, now i am bored cleaning out the basement.
lol_


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> That really is a something about nothing moan..............



all moans big and small can be thrown here...pretend it's a cornfield.

I quote mac on that one, had never heard it before, but anywhere I can dump worries works for me.

now thinking of those pesky children of the cornand knocking on wood as to talk of a new boiler.

carole - oh man, that stinks, at least a new one should be good for decades or as plumber told me last year "...it will outlive you...".  Needless to say I didn't buy it from him.



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> Carole...new boiler  I just called the gas company to fill my tank for the winter and I thought that was bad...I think we all need to move to Florida so we can forget the furnaces
> 
> All this mac and cheese talk has awakened my cravings so guess whats for dinner tonight? It will pair nicely with the pulled pork in my crock pot...yum.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone



pulled pork? double nom

 was the oil cheaper this year for you?



macraven said:


> _
> 
> i've been back from vacation for almost 2 weeks.
> still trying to get back into the regular routine at home.
> does that happen to anyone else?
> i came back home totally relaxed and recharged, now i am bored cleaning out the basement.
> lol_



regular routines are way over-rated

I'm bored outta my mind. went to the dr's on Tuesday, I'm quarantined until eyes clear.not ebola, bacterial pink eye. It's official, I am a dirty girl lol toss in a dozie of a sinus infection = red-eyed me of a slobbering mess. bonus points got poked with a flu shot.

How bored am I? wrapped all the Christmas presents I had on hand today and cleaned out 2 closets, yippy skippy


----------



## Lynne G

Christmas Keisha!?  Not even close to figuring out what to get and wrap for everyone.  Decided on Loot Crate for 3 months for DS and Birch Box for DD for a few months.  If both don't like, I didn't spend that much.  They really don't need anything.  Their big purchase may be a couch.  After years of dogs and kid using my couch as a trampoline, we need a new one.  I hate furniture shopping. So, may make the family go with.

Hope your boredom gets you to do something fun to do.   Getting ready for that very cool air to come this week-end?  Brrr.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Car will be fixed by the week-end.  Ugh.  Talk about a money pit Schumi.  I was not planning on putting that much money into the car.  But, I am not ready to buy new yet, and I like my car, so this better be the last very costly repair, or it will sadly be parted with.  I hope your boiler is less costly and gets fixed quickly.



Hope your repairs are kind to your wallet.......our boiler.....not so kind on the bank account 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> schumi, no one can live without heat and hot water very long.
> let's hope the dude will be able to replace yours quickly and cheaply.
> 
> maybe if you give him a bottle of wine and chocolates, he will give you a discount on the bill......
> 
> going out shopping today will get your mind off the house troubles.
> buy something nice for yourself and not just a leg of lamb.
> 
> yea, the time changes this weekend.
> now it will be dark around 5 instead of 6 pm.
> 
> i've been back from vacation for almost 2 weeks.
> still trying to get back into the regular routine at home.
> does that happen to anyone else?
> i came back home totally relaxed and recharged, now i am bored cleaning out the basement.
> lol_



Well, it is going to be more expensive than I told you as he found some things that need sorted or replaced.....I stopped listening ....... but it has to be done so nothing much to do about it......s`only money  

We had our time change last weekend......already it seems like winter......no, don`t think I`m adjusted yet from vacation mode........even getting booked for next year hasn`t settled me this time......I just want to be back 

Don`t spend too much time in that basement.........



keishashadow said:


> carole - oh man, that stinks, at least a new one should be good for decades or as plumber told me last year "...it will outlive you...".  Needless to say I didn't buy it from him.
> 
> I'm bored outta my mind. went to the dr's on Tuesday, I'm quarantined until eyes clear.not ebola, bacterial pink eye. It's official, I am a dirty girl lol toss in a dozie of a sinus infection = red-eyed me of a slobbering mess. bonus points got poked with a flu shot.
> 
> How bored am I? wrapped all the Christmas presents I had on hand today and cleaned out 2 closets, yippy skippy



Well, he fitted our previous boiler when we moved in here 10 years ago...told us it would last 10 years....and it has.....almost to the day!!! This new one we are getting fitted is a super duper all singing all dancing top of the range one.......and will probably last 10 years too......but we hope to be moved away from this area by then.....all depending of course where DS ends up after he graduates from University......but we won`t be in this house then either I think......I`m sure I have a bit of gypsy in me....always wanting to go somewhere else.....

Ebola...............Flu shot......oh nasty........I`m sure you`ll still look lovely even with all your symptoms........they sound just peachy getting them altogether 

Christmas???? You wrapped all your presents..........No surely not......... I haven`t even began yet.........



Just done half a day trip report tonight.......got a headache and planning an early night......my DH says I`ve got a headache because I`m seeing all that money disappear on what I consider to be nothing .........but, really......you can`t be without heat or hot water.......just not a very exciting purchase 

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Christmas Keisha!? Not even close to figuring out what to get and wrap for everyone. Decided on *Loot Crate for 3 months for DS and Birch Box for DD for a few months.* If both don't like, I didn't spend that much. They really don't need anything. Their big purchase may be a couch. After years of dogs and kid using my couch as a trampoline, we need a new one. I hate furniture shopping. So, may make the family go with.
> 
> Hope your boredom gets you to do something fun to do. Getting ready for that very cool air to come this week-end? Brrr.


 
 i'll think about the cold weather tomorrow  a trampoline couch? cool lol

 going to have to google those, never heard of them.  I missed your comment re the car fix, yuck. I tend to keep them going as long as possible.

 carol - our boiler is from the 70's.  Big old monster the size of a bathtub.  How exciting to plan such an exciting future!  I just wrapped the Xmas goodies I have on hand.  GD is mostly done as is a great-niece & her parents.  plenty more retail therapy on the horizon.  my adults kids don't want cash & won't give me a list, they want to be surprised.


----------



## Bluer101

Just stopping by to say hi. I missed Wednesday so here is Thursday.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just stopping by to say hi. I missed Wednesday so here is Thursday.



_that kitty looks like my Luna..........



i wasted hours of my life last night watching the world series.
and, i had no dog in that fight._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> that kitty looks like my Luna..........  i wasted hours of my life last night watching the world series. and, i had no dog in that fight.



Me too!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carol - our boiler is from the 70's.  Big old monster the size of a bathtub.  How exciting to plan such an exciting future!  I just wrapped the Xmas goodies I have on hand.  GD is mostly done as is a great-niece & her parents.  plenty more retail therapy on the horizon.  my adults kids don't want cash & won't give me a list, they want to be surprised.



Lol......your boiler sounds like something out of a horror movie 

I agree with your kids......I love surprises still......as long as you don't tell me I'm getting a surprise........that drives me nuts 

You got me thinking last night about christmas......I don't think I have a lot to buy this year at all.......well, i don't think I do........must do a list.


Well, we have a boiler in........we have hot water and tomorrow will have heating.......yay.........so at least we can all shower in our own showers tonight..........

Off to watch episode 2 of AHS.........


----------



## keishashadow

my house is something out of a horror moviebut it's ours lol

 bummed it's supposed to rain here tomorrow night.  hope at least Orlando has nice weather for the hordes of ghouls.


----------



## macraven

_did i read correctly that our janet/keisha is now a pinkie?


now how did that happen?


hope you are less pink now and doing better!


look at the bright side keisha, it's better to be pink than pregnant.



schumi, when we have a house, appliance or big car expense, i start to think of how many flights i could take to Orlando for what i am paying out on that....

best thing about getting a new boiler is you no longer have to go to friends' homes to wash your hair in the morning.

_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Halloween to all. Hope everyone has a great time tonight and don't eat to much candy! 

Oh and Happy Friday too


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Halloween y'all!   It is Friday!  Kids will be handing out candy this year.  Teens are so fickle.  It is going to be chilly, so winter jacket will be worn tonight.

No car yet, so I hope it gets fixed soon.  I hate not being moble.  

Stay warm.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> best thing about getting a new boiler is you no longer have to go to friends' homes to wash your hair in the morning.
> 
> _



Yes it was lovely this morning using my own shower.......felt like luxury.....



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Halloween to all. Hope everyone has a great time tonight and don't eat to much candy!
> 
> Oh and Happy Friday too



Hey MrsBluer ...........Happy Halloween to you too 



Lynne G said:


> Happy Halloween y'all!   It is Friday!  Kids will be handing out candy this year.  Teens are so fickle.  It is going to be chilly, so winter jacket will be worn tonight.
> 
> No car yet, so I hope it gets fixed soon.  I hate not being moble.
> 
> Stay warm.



Fingers crossed for car troubles to be sorted soon.........wish it was chilly here....we are having the warmest end of October ever....it's 19 degrees here, nearly 70 in Fahrenheit ..........Very unusual for us.



Plumber nearly finished.......ironically we don't need the heating just yet.........but having hot water is like a treat again........but it's supposed to be really chilly next week.....will be glad of the heating then.

Bought some candy and chocolate for our nearest neighbours 2 little girls, will wander over and hand it in to them later when I know they'll have their costumes on. We don't have a lot of young children in our little bit of the world so no point buying lots of stuff.......we would eat them!!!

Chinese takeout tonight.......some wine.......and a Michael Myers marathon........yes, that's a great idea on Halloween  

Have a great Halloween


----------



## keishashadow

to all my ghoul-friends


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Happy Halloween to all. Hope everyone has a great time tonight and don't eat to much candy!
> 
> Oh and Happy Friday too



_i see a few homies are talking about trick and treating for tonight.
sounds like all of you have that kiddie event on the actual date/31st.

in the area where i live, i think it is about 10 towns that organizes trick/treating to specific dates.

6 of the cities, including mine restricted the kids going out to T or T on last sunday from 2:00-5:00.
other 4 places had theirs on last saturday from 1:00-4:00.

it has been regulated that way for over the past 15 years.

cities found that it makes the event a lot safer when it is controlled to daylight and only specific hours.
more police are out in force making sure everyone is safe.

it is nothing like what it was when i was a kid and ran the streets to late evening to any house that had a light on to get more goodies for my bag.....

we did not get even one child last sunday afternoon, but then, we don't have any littles in our surrounding 3 block area.

up here, kids stay in their neighborhood for T and T.

i have been reading where more larger cities and surrounding communities have gone to a restricted official date for T and T over the years.

right now we have wind gusts up to 40 mph and anyone that raked leaves this week, no longer have them at the curb now.
city comes once a week to vaccum up the leaves for the month thru november.

and, it is spitting snow.

it's 36 degrees and our warm temps are now a thing in the past......

Happy Friday to all the homies!_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> to all my ghoul-friends



_keisha puts the fun into halloween for us!



chinese take out sounds great.
i might do that too for tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> to all my ghoul-friends



Nice!!!! 



We are having the warmest UK Halloween on record........doesn't really feel like Halloween..........But To get in the mood........just watched the original Halloween movie....... 

Got Halloween 2 coming up next.......I'm not going to sleep much tonight.........

Why do I do it.........

Have a great weekend


----------



## tink1957

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!

Hope everyone got lots of treats and not too many tricks 

The wind is blowing like crazy outside and  temps  in the 30's tomorrow.... but next week it will be in the 70's again ...welcome to bipolar Georgia.

Carole...glad you have hot water again and save an egg roll for me.

Mac ...I was looking at flights to Orlando over New Years and found one for $104 on Frontier...so tempted but I need to eat and pay bills this winter...I can dream though 

Janet...to answer your question about propane  prices...it was cheaper this year and it helps to buy early before it gets really cold.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are having the warmest UK Halloween on record........doesn't really feel like Halloween..........But To get in the mood........just watched the original Halloween movie.......
> 
> Got Halloween 2 coming up next.......I'm not going to sleep much tonight.........
> 
> Why do I do it.........
> 
> Have a great weekend




_
did you have any trick and treaters dressed up as Mr Myers this year?

maybe you are still awake after watching the halloween movies this evening.
if so, take out the wine bottle and enjoy.
you'll be asleep real soon........

in our town and surrounding towns, the T and T'ers go out on specific date and time period.
ours was last sunday afternoon.
weather was decent for them.

today, windy and that makes it colder here for us.
have had snow showers off and on, just stuck my head out the front door and it's still blowing snow.
nothing will stick though.

fixed a cornbread casserole tonight and didn't get it put away quickly.
wanted to let it cool completely before i stuck the left overs in the fridge.

ended up throwing out the rest of the dinner.
left the kitchen for 30 minutes and when i came back to put the food away, saw the cat ate the top portion of the cornbread.

(meat was layered under the cook cornbread)


ick.
i don't eat their catfood so they shouldn't eat my dinners.

hope all the homies are doing fine.

_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!
> 
> Hope everyone got lots of treats and not too many tricks
> 
> The wind is blowing like crazy outside and  temps  in the 30's tomorrow.... but next week it will be in the 70's again ...welcome to bipolar Georgia.
> 
> Carole...glad you have hot water again and save an egg roll for me.
> 
> Mac ...I was looking at flights to Orlando over New Years and found one for $104 on Frontier...so tempted but I need to eat and pay bills this winter...I can dream though
> 
> Janet...to answer your question about propane  prices...it was cheaper this year and it helps to buy early before it gets really cold.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone.



_frontier isn't popular where i fly out of.
not dependable on their times.
maybe it's better out of atlanta.

i would think that the darkside would be so packed for NYE and NY day.
went early this january and the parks did have the crowds when we were there.
lightened up on the second week of january.

a few homies i know always hit the parks and city walk during NYE period.
they love it.
try it Tink, maybe it will be fun for you.
eat pb&j for a week and swing that spur of the moment trip!




i tried to check out some twitters and see how hhn was going tonight.
*agavegirl* is there and hoping she has been able to get to all the houses and shows.......

_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!
> 
> The wind is blowing like crazy outside and  temps  in the 30's tomorrow.... but next week it will be in the 70's again ...welcome to bipolar Georgia.
> 
> Carole...glad you have hot water again and save an egg roll for me.



LOL.......good description....I`m going to steal that one and change as appropriate of course 

Ended up with Indian food last night.....Tom and I fancied a really, really hot curry.....it was gorgeous....Kyle still had chinese.....fortunately the two places are close together, so they went and collected them as delivery was over an hour..........



macraven said:


> _
> did you have any trick and treaters dressed up as Mr Myers this year?
> 
> maybe you are still awake after watching the halloween movies this evening.
> if so, take out the wine bottle and enjoy.
> you'll be asleep real soon........
> 
> in our town and surrounding towns, the T and T'ers go out on specific date and time period.
> ours was last sunday afternoon.
> weather was decent for them.
> 
> today, windy and that makes it colder here for us.
> have had snow showers off and on, just stuck my head out the front door and it's still blowing snow.
> nothing will stick though.
> 
> fixed a cornbread casserole tonight and didn't get it put away quickly.
> wanted to let it cool completely before i stuck the left overs in the fridge.
> 
> ended up throwing out the rest of the dinner.
> left the kitchen for 30 minutes and when i came back to put the food away, saw the cat ate the top portion of the cornbread.
> 
> (meat was layered under the cook cornbread)
> 
> 
> ick.
> i don't eat their catfood so they shouldn't eat my dinners.
> 
> hope all the homies are doing fine.
> 
> _



No trick or treaters at all last night......it`s so quiet where we are it`s very unusual.......just Kyle with his Myers tee shirt was enough to shake me!!! Did watch both movies......most of the first one was through my fingers though or a cushion ......no nightmares last night  

love the sound of your cornbread.....not after the cat had their share though.....

No to snow........if you get it....we`re usually a few weeks behind you weather wise.......just, NO!!! Although we are having it so warm just now we know we are going to pay for it eventually. Beautiful again today and so mild.....spoke to my mum this morning and they are having some horrible weather up there....wild and rainy. Hope it stays there 

mac......1st November today.......is today the D-Day we spoke about 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> i tried to check out some twitters and see how hhn was going tonight.
> *agavegirl* is there and hoping she has been able to get to all the houses and shows.......
> 
> _



Looking forward to hearing what she has done too 


Haven`t had my heating on yet as it`s so mild.....not a complaint though. Having quiet day in all to myself today.....DH is away and DS is spending today in University Chem Lab........

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you`re doing


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> did you have any trick and treaters dressed up as Mr Myers this year?  maybe you are still awake after watching the halloween movies this evening. if so, take out the wine bottle and enjoy. you'll be asleep real soon........  in our town and surrounding towns, the T and T'ers go out on specific date and time period. ours was last sunday afternoon. weather was decent for them.  today, windy and that makes it colder here for us. have had snow showers off and on, just stuck my head out the front door and it's still blowing snow. nothing will stick though.  fixed a cornbread casserole tonight and didn't get it put away quickly. wanted to let it cool completely before i stuck the left overs in the fridge.  ended up throwing out the rest of the dinner. left the kitchen for 30 minutes and when i came back to put the food away, saw the cat ate the top portion of the cornbread.  (meat was layered under the cook cornbread)  ick. i don't eat their catfood so they shouldn't eat my dinners.  hope all the homies are doing fine.




Your cat sent me this photo.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Your cat sent me this photo.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> mac......1st November today.......is today the D-Day we spoke about



_oh................now i remember  _


----------



## macraven

_where is agavegirl?

she should be back home now...........



i wanna hear about her hhn visit_


----------



## agavegirl1

Just got back this afternoon. HHN was so great.  DBF can't stop talking about it.  I got Express passes and we were able to see all the houses, scare zones and ride a couple of rides as well.  We had a 4:45 reservation for Finnegans and when we got off Transformers and arrived at 4:30 to the "line" for the waiting area.  I walked up and informed them of my dining reservations and a TM walked us to to the restaurant door where they scanned our tickets and seated us for dinner.  

After dinner, we took a break at the smoking section in Central Park then sauntered over to Walking Dead where we were about twelfth in line in Express and walked in as soon as this opened.  After leaving Walking Dead, we ran into a DIS member who was looking for us.  He lurks on the boards and wrote to me as a "visitor".  He recognized us by my description and had done HHN the previous night.  Helpful directions for sure.

I discovered that my "adrenalin level" needed recovery after about two houses so we would do two houses and a break, followed by a scare zone.  Just Wow!

I am not a horror genre fan but in preparation for this trip I watched 4 seasons of Walking Dead, 10 episodes of Dusk Until Dawn, the original Halloween, Dracula Untold etc.   At least the guys got a kick out of me screaming.

In summary, Express is worth every cent I spent and I would not do it any other way.  We passed hundreds and hundreds of people and just went through the houses.  I only had one night and I recommend the Express experience.  

Also, I envy you residents who can go more than one night with a less expensive options.  We did have a blast.

BTW...DBF was most creeped out by the Bayou of Blood Voodoo scareactors and he isn't very scared of anything.  

HHN has a new fan!


----------



## macraven

_so glad you heard me yelling for you and came to tell us about your trip!


i remember when you asked if buying the express pass was worth it.
happy that you bought it as many of us know it is a necessity especially if you are going only one hhn night.

that is kewl you found another Diser for hhn!
since hhn was new for you, it is great you had someone to give you advice that had already been there.


are you thinking about 2015 now..............?

i'm sure it is a shock to your system arriving home.
your weather is not even close to what it is in orlando......


welcome back home and welcome to an additional hour of sleep tonight..._


----------



## agavegirl1

Yes, Mac..heard you yellin.  Don't know if we will make it for 2015 since we are doing a family reuniun in Germany for the fall.  I think this will still be there.  BTW...I loved the Bill and Ted show after spending 9 not so fabulous days at WDW prior to my arrival.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Yes, Mac..heard you yellin.  Don't know if we will make it for 2015 since we are doing a family reuniun in Germany for the fall.  I think this will still be there.  BTW...I loved the Bill and Ted show after spending 9 not so fabulous days at WDW prior to my arrival.



_magic bands.................hahahahhahahaha


i really enjoyed bill and teds this year.
i saw it on each of the 5 nights i was there and twice on my last night.
probably the best one in the past 5 years.

_


----------



## macraven

_now i'm waiting for Buckeev to check in and share his fun at hhn........._


----------



## macraven

_now gotta wait for Buckeev to report in on their hhn experience.

i must be sick.  i just repeated myself for buckeev...............

_


----------



## Bluer101

Bill and teds was great this year, "look at me now". Lol

Mac, I see you posted this morning thru the time change. It shows 2 posts before the change then one after which the time shows before, lol. Does that make sense??


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Bill and teds was great this year, "look at me now". Lol
> 
> Mac, I see you posted this morning thru the time change. It shows 2 posts before the change then one after which the time shows before, lol. Does that make sense??



_i am the captain................!!!
that was a hoot.


yea, time change and it doesn't make sense.

the extra hour of sleep felt good........!_


----------



## macraven

_my cats didn't read the memo on the time change.


up at the usual time of 5:30 am/4:30 for the first feeding of the day.





Mr Mac handled it this morning.



I did the 'snack' feeding once i got up._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Bill and teds was great this year, "look at me now". Lol
> 
> Mac, I see you posted this morning thru the time change. It shows 2 posts before the change then one after which the time shows before, lol. Does that make sense??



_i just went into my profile and changed the time settings.
now all my times reverted back to the present time._


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl......glad you and the boyfriend had such a good time at HHN......I loved bayou of blood too......was very realistic and very creepy..........



Had a very relaxing lazy day today......DS drove me out for some groceries and clothes.......did some laundry.......watched trashy tv.......defrosted salmon for dinner........that's about it.........nice lazy Sunday 

Getting hair done on Wednesday, can't wait as its so long now........

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful day here today, but chilly now......though house was gorgeous and cosy this morning.........so glad we didn't have to wait to get boiler replaced and it's all changed and working well now......I hate being cold.

Oh my goodness, watched a man on the news walk between two buildings in Chicago on a tightrope last night......he did it once one way......then walked back....blindfolded  no safety harness either........I couldn't watch the whole thing........he was ok though. 

Picked up some Christmas presents this morning (thanks for the prompt Janet) so I feel a bit better now I've started.........

Hope all's well with everyone


----------



## Lynne G

It's Monday - and it feels like it.  Somehow that one hour of extra sleep did nothing for me this morning.  Dog walk was at 39 degrees.  Winter jacket.

Played soccer with my DD yesterday.  I'm feeling too old today.


Schumi, glad to hear the heat is on.  We too are having a chilly day, but with bright sunshine right now.  Christmas shopping is overrated.  Ha.  Have yet to do.  DS actually asked if he could go out on Black Friday with me, or well, late Thursday.  I was shocked.  He hates to shop for anything other than his electronic games.  I guess he thinks he'll get more if he goes with me. 

Keisha, heard that Will Smith will be in you town shooting a new movie about the doctor finding the head injures of football players.  Any chance of seeing him?

Haha Mac!  I got my dog trained so well.  She doesn't get up before I do.  At her old age though, now demands breakfast after the kids have left.  

So glad voting is tomorrow.  I am so tired of hearing and seeing political ads.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## buckeev

ROGER THAT RED LEADER ONE! Reporting in!
We are back in one piece...barely, but had a great time.
F & W was pretty darn tasty...Le Cellier ROCKED!
MNSSHP was cute, crowded and pretty warm.
Olivia (Disney CM working at Little Mermaid ride) saved my life...well, saved my leg from being severed. Castle lights and shows were great...Armpit-2-Armpit, but great. BOO Parade is one of Disney's best ever (IMO)
HHN was sweet! My kids took off running and I haven't them yet. Aw well...we have spares...JK!
DIAGON Alley was stunning...the detail that has gone into creating the shops, streets, props...blows me away. (bigger shops would be nice, but I get it...realistic tiny stores like JK's books.)
40 degrees?!...Who turned on the fan and the freezer in Florida Saturday night!???
First stay at Portofino Bay... BEAUTIFUL RESORT...Deluxe Room is pretty nice...but I'm afraid that walk to the parks is a deal breaker for me on a short trip like this. BOOGITYYYYYY....We ate at NASCAR twice...including the last day they were open! _Sad_...They gave us free mugs and things.
Air Tran Sux...(Have they ever heard about foam cushioning  for seating?!)
Dollar Rent-A-Car Rocks. (1st time using them, so your mileage mary vary...get it...your-mileage-ma.....never mind)

Bazillions of pics...
We are toast...My Smartphone App thingie sez I walked 40 something miles since Weds night!


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome back Buckeev! Sounds like you had a great time.  My teens were quite the complainers when I said they had to go to MNSSHP with me.  We went to the first one, and it rocked.  My kids even said they'd be willing to do just that again.  We all enjoyed the BOO parade and fireworks.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> It's Monday - and it feels like it.  Somehow that one hour of extra sleep did nothing for me this morning.  Dog walk was at 39 degrees.  Winter jacket.
> 
> Played soccer with my DD yesterday.  I'm feeling too old today.
> 
> 
> Schumi, glad to hear the heat is on.  We too are having a chilly day, but with bright sunshine right now.  Christmas shopping is overrated.  Ha.  Have yet to do.  DS actually asked if he could go out on Black Friday with me, or well, late Thursday.  I was shocked.  He hates to shop for anything other than his electronic games.  I guess he thinks he'll get more if he goes with me.



Soccer with little un  far too healthy Lynne  hope you`re feeling more like yourself tomorrow.........heat is wonderful.........I actually hate shopping although DH says my CC says differently 



buckeev said:


> ROGER THAT RED LEADER ONE! Reporting in!
> We are back in one piece...barely, but had a great time.
> F & W was pretty darn tasty...Le Cellier ROCKED!
> MNSSHP was cute, crowded and pretty warm.
> Olivia (Disney CM working at Little Mermaid ride) saved my life...well, saved my leg from being severed. Castle lights and shows were great...Armpit-2-Armpit, but great. BOO Parade is one of Disney's best ever (IMO)
> HHN was sweet! My kids took off running and I haven't them yet. Aw well...we have spares...JK!
> DIAGON Alley was stunning...the detail that has gone into creating the shops, streets, props...blows me away. (bigger shops would be nice, but I get it...realistic tiny stores like JK's books.)
> 40 degrees?!...Who turned on the fan and the freezer in Florida Saturday night!???
> First stay at Portofino Bay... BEAUTIFUL RESORT...Deluxe Room is pretty nice...but I'm afraid that walk to the parks is a deal breaker for me on a short trip like this. BOOGITYYYYYY....We ate at NASCAR twice...including the last day they were open! _Sad_...They gave us free mugs and things.
> Air Tran Sux...(Have they ever heard about foam cushioning  for seating?!)
> Dollar Rent-A-Car Rocks. (1st time using them, so your mileage mary vary...get it...your-mileage-ma.....never mind)
> 
> Bazillions of pics...
> We are toast...My Smartphone App thingie sez I walked 40 something miles since Weds night!


 
Glad you`re back safe and had a fantastic trip.........last boogity shrimp  Hope it was a good one for you.......I`m sad it`s closed......

Yep, DA is stunning.......and hhn was lots of fun..........any pics to show


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> ROGER THAT RED LEADER ONE! Reporting in!
> We are back in one piece...barely, but had a great time.
> F & W was pretty darn tasty...Le Cellier ROCKED!
> MNSSHP was cute, crowded and pretty warm.
> Olivia (Disney CM working at Little Mermaid ride) saved my life...well, saved my leg from being severed. Castle lights and shows were great...Armpit-2-Armpit, but great. BOO Parade is one of Disney's best ever (IMO)
> HHN was sweet! My kids took off running and I haven't them yet. Aw well...we have spares...JK!
> DIAGON Alley was stunning...the detail that has gone into creating the shops, streets, props...blows me away. (bigger shops would be nice, but I get it...realistic tiny stores like JK's books.)
> 40 degrees?!...Who turned on the fan and the freezer in Florida Saturday night!???
> First stay at Portofino Bay... BEAUTIFUL RESORT...Deluxe Room is pretty nice...but I'm afraid that walk to the parks is a deal breaker for me on a short trip like this. BOOGITYYYYYY....We ate at NASCAR twice...including the last day they were open! _Sad_...They gave us free mugs and things.
> Air Tran Sux...(Have they ever heard about foam cushioning  for seating?!)
> Dollar Rent-A-Car Rocks. (1st time using them, so your mileage mary vary...get it...your-mileage-ma.....never mind)
> 
> Bazillions of pics...
> We are toast...My Smartphone App thingie sez I walked 40 something miles since Weds night!



_oh, so you did hear me yelling your name...............
happy you checked in with us and gave us the highlights of your fun vacation.

i took a pass on the mnsshp this year.
usually bought tickets in advance but the past two years, bought the ticket a few days out for it.

so many peeps in the park when i went in late sept/early oct.
nights i considered for mnsshp, turned out to be packed.

maybe next year as the boo for you parade is marvelous!


so, did you come back with the same kids at the end of your trip?
you said they took off running at hhn but you did return with kids....

totally agree about pbh.
gorgeous resort but the eateries there are not my fave as anything italian is something i usually don't eat.

the walk from the hotel to the parks/citywalk is the deal breaker for me.
i prefer less of a walk.

i did a split of airtran/sw on my january trip.
but i booked the front seats on AT and it was fine.
2 seats with leg room was what i went with.
other than that, AT wouldn't be what i would ever book in the future.

car rentals.......
i go with the cheapest one out there when i use a car on my non orlando trips.

so, got plans for your next vacation lined up?
_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> It's Monday - and it feels like it.  Somehow that one hour of extra sleep did nothing for me this morning.  Dog walk was at 39 degrees.  Winter jacket.
> 
> Played soccer with my DD yesterday.  I'm feeling too old today.
> 
> 
> Schumi, glad to hear the heat is on.  We too are having a chilly day, but with bright sunshine right now.  Christmas shopping is overrated.  Ha.  Have yet to do.  DS actually asked if he could go out on Black Friday with me, or well, late Thursday.  I was shocked.  He hates to shop for anything other than his electronic games.  I guess he thinks he'll get more if he goes with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Mac!  I got my dog trained so well.  She doesn't get up before I do.  At her old age though, now demands breakfast after the kids have left.
> 
> So glad voting is tomorrow.  I am so tired of hearing and seeing political ads.
> 
> Enjoy your day!



_Lynne G
you are a better person that i am.............
trained the pet to eat breakfast late
played soccer
doing black friday with an offspring

and walking the dog at 39 degrees.
if you did this before sun up you get additional point credits.....
i haven't seen the sunrise since the last day i went to work.

totally agree with tuesday being the best day this past 45 days.
NO MORE constant calling of "vote for me calls"......and the commercials on the tube.
_


----------



## macraven

_schumi........_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, dog was walked after sunrise today.  Most days, still before sunrise.  

Voted.  Not a lot to vote for here.

Today my first born turns 17!  Yep, my Election Day baby.  Happy birthday DS!  He is so lucky, we close our schools as they are polling places, so he is lounging happily for his birthday and not in school.  We will take him out to dinner.

Cool sunny day in store.  


Hope all are doing well!


----------



## keishashadow

Vote early & often!  we are political beasts here.  I got quite the kick out of the below Halloween themed tv promo.  Disclaimer:  I am not advocating any candidate or party, just thought this was very clever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HN1H7QbmEE



tink1957 said:


> HAPPY HALLOWEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> Janet...to answer your question about propane prices...it was cheaper this year and it helps to buy early before it gets really cold.
> 
> .


 
 good news for you!



macraven said:


> _
> 
> fixed a cornbread casserole tonight and didn't get it put away quickly.
> wanted to let it cool completely before i stuck the left overs in the fridge.
> 
> ended up throwing out the rest of the dinner.
> left the kitchen for 30 minutes and when i came back to put the food away, saw the cat ate the top portion of the cornbread.
> 
> (meat was layered under the cook cornbread)
> 
> 
> ick.
> i don't eat their catfood so they shouldn't eat my dinners.
> 
> hope all the homies are doing fine.
> 
> _


 
 must be a southern kittie, don't leave out any greens, imagine the mess lol



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful day here today, but chilly now......though house was gorgeous and cosy this morning.........so glad we didn't have to wait to get boiler replaced and it's all changed and working well now......I hate being cold.
> 
> Oh my goodness, watched a man on the news walk between two buildings in Chicago on a tightrope last night......he did it once one way......then walked back....blindfolded  no safety harness either........I couldn't watch the whole thing........he was ok though.
> 
> Picked up some Christmas presents this morning (thanks for the prompt Janet) so I feel a bit better now I've started.........
> 
> Hope all's well with everyone


 
 hehe my work is done

 not sure if the wallendas are brave or just plain crazy




Lynne G said:


> It's Monday - and it feels like it. Somehow that one hour of extra sleep did nothing for me this morning. Dog walk was at 39 degrees. Winter jacket.
> 
> *Played soccer with my DD yesterday*. I'm feeling too old today.
> 
> Schumi, glad to hear the heat is on. We too are having a chilly day, but with bright sunshine right now. Christmas shopping is overrated. Ha. Have yet to do. DS actually asked if he could go out on Black Friday with me, or well, late Thursday. I was shocked. He hates to shop for anything other than his electronic games. I guess he thinks he'll get more if he goes with me.
> 
> Keisha, heard that Will Smith will be in you town shooting a new movie about the doctor finding the head injures of football players. Any chance of seeing him?
> 
> Haha Mac! I got my dog trained so well. She doesn't get up before I do. At her old age though, now demands breakfast after the kids have left.
> 
> So glad voting is tomorrow. I am so tired of hearing and seeing political ads.
> 
> Enjoy your day!



 she shoots & scores!

 they were looking for extras as to filming a month or so ago for the flick.  must not have gotten a good turn out as for the batman flick since they kept running the promos.

 Happy BD to ur DS


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi........_



......was looking for the wavie smilie.....it`s disappeared and firefox won`t allow me to get more options.........



Lynne G said:


> Today my first born turns 17!  Yep, my Election Day baby.  Happy birthday DS!  He is so lucky, we close our schools as they are polling places, so he is lounging happily for his birthday and not in school.  We will take him out to dinner.



Happy Birthday the the DS.......hope he got something nice and enjoy your dinner out tonight 



keishashadow said:


> hehe my work is done
> 
> not sure if the wallendas are brave or just plain crazy



I`m really in the mood now to get more xmas shopping done.....I may blame you when I get moaned at 
Yes, I`m not quite sure whether to admire him or worry about him......heck of a stunt though 


Freezing here today.......beautifully sunny though, but it was actually zero in celsius this morning  Far too early to be that cold here........I had the heating so high this afternoon I fell asleep watching final episode of Twin peaks on Tivo.........seen it before but I love TP.......so will catch it again later. 

Hairdresser tomorrow morning


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow




----------



## schumigirl

It's Wednesday 

Whenever I see the phrase fanny pack and the word hump.....I always smile at the differences in our language from the UK to the States  My cousin in New York did tell me not to use a common Scottish expression when talking about windy weather.......so I won't........

Where is this week going........Bonfire/Guy Fawkes night tonight over here.......joy.......fireworks going off all night that sound like mortar shells!! 

Got my hair chopped off this morning.........I like it.........


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

_Lynne G........................oops
a belated birthday wish for your (now) 17 yo son...........

my mind is slipping, _


----------



## schumigirl

It's cold outside..........

Watched 3rd episode of AHS last night..........Kathy Bates is excellent but it's a bit boring again........did quite like the Halloween aspect of the story, but not sure about it........I was tired when I was watching as we had been out a Firework display and it was freezing so maybe I wasn't in the right frame of mind to watch it........one more episode and I'll see.

Bacon roll for lunch today.......too cold for salad now


----------



## buckeev

Yes Mac...we made it back with kids...and, perhaps sadly, they're still the same ones we took off with. 

Christmas trip Uber planning mode now! HoHoHooooooooo!!!!
We just THOUGHT the  crowds were big last week! 
(Actually, other than MNSSHP, crowds were fair...other than the main scare joints.)
The most frustrating, and unexpected lines, were the food places and the retail shops...everywhere...long waits.
Just missed the the Cowfish opening by a day from what I hear! It looks awesome though!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev........shame you missed Cowfish.......it looks to be a place we would enjoy eating in......can't wait to try it next year 

Wild and very windy here tonight........got a weather warning for possible flooding 

Grocery shopping tomorrow morning then I want to clean the insides of all the windows......maybe just the downstairs ones though.........hate that job 

Hope everyone's good......quiet on here just now


----------



## goofyfigment

just a random drive bye!!!!!  hope everyone is doing well!!!  the last couple weeks have been one crazy thing after another - I am convinced our cars are out to get us.

Enjoy the weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> just a random drive bye!!!!!  hope everyone is doing well!!!  the last couple weeks have been one crazy thing after another - I am convinced our cars are out to get us.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!!!!



..........you have good weekend too and pop back soon : 



Quiet on here again...................

Made the most gorgeous pavlova ever tonight.........we did have takeout pizza......then home made toffee pavlova........chewy meringue......lush cream and I even made my own toffee sauce........it was so sweet but gorgeous 

Other half for tomorrow.

Got my son's new bedroom furniture delivery in morning...between 7 and 12..........we're always last......doesn't matter what time we get.......always the latest time frame 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_i want to eat at schumi's house._


----------



## macraven

_apparently i am here talking to myself.



do i hear an echo........._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i want to eat at schumi's house._



Place set for you for tonight........pulled pork and wedges, will get you home for WD 



macraven said:


> _apparently i am here talking to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> do i hear an echo........._



Helloooooooooooooooooooo..........yep there's an echo..........

I'm here though 

Had a sleep in today......but could smell the pulled pork I put in last night to slow cook from about 4am this morning. It went in at 11pm......off at 9.30 this morning.........just fell apart.

Brazillian Grand Prix today......even though we may hate the result, still have to watch it though. 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_i used to be so amazed when i would see the times you posted.
and then i read how you are up early for the crock pot.


realized we are many hours apart on the time difference .............
you're not an early riser.
you are like me...


i smell a party happening........
great food and watching the Grand Prix today!
sounds like a great time!_


----------



## Bluer101

Just checking in. We decided to hit the Keys for the weekend instead of Universal. I thought of Mac when I saw this. There are 2 places within a few blocks of each other. Great food.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i used to be so amazed when i would see the times you posted.
> and then i read how you are up early for the crock pot.
> 
> 
> realized we are many hours apart on the time difference .............
> you're not an early riser.
> you are like me...
> 
> 
> i smell a party happening........
> great food and watching the Grand Prix today!
> sounds like a great time!_



Do you see a different time from me? I do hate getting up early though....although I am up at 6.30 every morning   Except today......slept till 9.30....

GP was ok........last race 3 weeks time......Abu Dhabi......trying to convince DH we should really go 




Bluer101 said:


> Just checking in. We decided to hit the Keys for the weekend instead of Universal. I thought of Mac when I saw this. There are 2 places within a few blocks of each other. Great food.



Oh I would eat there......... Hope you enjoyed the keys 



I`m sat here boiling tonight as heating is on.............daren`t complain too much it`s too hot  Will go and turn thermostat down without anyone seeing me.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ohhh, flying by.  

I would like to be in Key West.  Hope the Bluers are enjoying.

I am joining Mac and eating at Schumi's.  Always yummy sounding meals.  

DD's soccer team won their fall soccer state area league.  Nice plaque for her and big trophy for the Club she plays for.   Cold at the game, but the kids are troupers.  I had to use the heated car seats on the way home.

Hope all are doing well.  Have a good night.


----------



## Lynne G

goofyfigment said:


> just a random drive bye!!!!!  hope everyone is doing well!!!  the last couple weeks have been one crazy thing after another - I am convinced our cars are out to get us.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!!!!



Yeah, your cars need to talk to my car. Way too much money into it in the last 6 months.  I hope your issues were not as bad as mind.

Wedding jitters yet?  So happy for you and DF.


----------



## schumigirl

we have a big dining table.....everyone welcome........ Congratulations to your dd Lynne......you must be so proud of her........


Had such a busy day today.....sorted out all the new furniture for DS room.......had to go and get one piece they missed out..............came back and put it in its place. Thankfully it was the smallest piece.

Stood back and admired how lovely the whole room looked now.......new furniture makes the carpet look old  DH reminded me carpet was only 2 years old. Ok. 

Tomorrow, not sure what we're doing. DH is on days off again, so maybe do something nice tomorrow or Wednesday depending on weather.......bit cold now every day. Had bad fog this morning, we are right on the coast so can get it bad but it cleared pretty quickly thankfully. Hate driving in fog.......morons who drive like morons in normal conditions seem to be even worse in fog 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> just a random drive bye!!!!!  hope everyone is doing well!!!  the last couple weeks have been one crazy thing after another - I am convinced our cars are out to get us.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone!!!!



_good to see you homie!

car expensives drive me nuts too.


how's the wedding planning going?
are you all set now?_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, your cars need to talk to my car. Way too much money into it in the last 6 months.  I hope your issues were not as bad as mind.
> 
> Wedding jitters yet?  So happy for you and DF.



_so you too are on the car list of headaches.
ouch.

woo hoo on your daughter's team win!!


schumi, if you had used purple for the carpet color two years ago, the room would have been completed._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> schumi, if you had used purple for the carpet color two years ago, the room would have been completed._



lol.........I'm afraid Kyle does not share my vision of all things purple.......his room is very typical of a young man........


----------



## agavegirl1

Just popping in to complain about the weather.  I'm in the middle of that mess in the upper midwest.  We got rain, sleet and snow with more snow coming.  A little further north where my lake house is, there is 14 inches of snow on the ground which we use a snowblower to remove and I don't know when we can get up there.  It is so dreary and slippery and windy.  I am not prepared for this.  Nine days ago I was in Orlando...


----------



## macraven

_snow




yuck




i feel your pain........_


----------



## schumigirl

Don't like the sound of snow. Far too early.


Had a strange day today. Didn't do a whole lot but day seemed to pass ever so quickly 

Finally sitting down with mug of tea


----------



## ky07

Stopping by to say hi homies
Not having to good of a day due to getting a phone call at 6 am telling me that a uncle suddenly passed away and sad thing of it all is that my family never talks to each other until someone is sick or passes away


----------



## Lynne G

KY, sorry to hear of the passing of your uncle.  Much sympathy to you and your family. 


Good night all.

Stay safe those in the snow zone.  We are expected to see the white stuff by Friday.  Ugh.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> KY, sorry to hear of the passing of your uncle.  Much sympathy to you and your family.
> 
> 
> Good night all.
> 
> Stay safe those in the snow zone.  We are expected to see the white stuff by Friday.  Ugh.



_put me on that list that will be seeing snow .......
our weather is more like january than november for the rest of the week._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Don't like the sound of snow. Far too early.
> 
> 
> Had a strange day today. Didn't do a whole lot but day seemed to pass ever so quickly
> 
> Finally sitting down with mug of tea



_we must be twins.
i didn't do much of anything also today.
had a restless night of sleep, got up feeling icky at 7:30 this morning and then back to bed this afternoon.
will be back in bed early tonight.

i let the family forge in the kitchen to find their own food today.


i think i have a bug.

i felt so awful i had 2 cups of tea, and i'm a total coffee drinker.
_



ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Not having to good of a day due to getting a phone call at 6 am telling me that a uncle suddenly passed away and sad thing of it all is that my family never talks to each other until someone is sick or passes away



_i'm glad you came here, we miss and think of you a lot.

that is sad news to be waken to.
it's never a good day when you get those type of calls.

lots of families drift away from each other over the years but death usually brings everyone back together to grieve together.

hugs.

thinking of youse.

_


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Not having to good of a day due to getting a phone call at 6 am telling me that a uncle suddenly passed away and sad thing of it all is that my family never talks to each other until someone is sick or passes away



StL........so sorry to hear of your uncle passing  It's so true sometimes families drift and only get together for a sad event. 
Thinking of you.



macraven said:


> _we must be twins.
> i didn't do much of anything also today.
> had a restless night of sleep, got up feeling icky at 7:30 this morning and then back to bed this afternoon.
> will be back in bed early tonight.
> 
> i let the family forge in the kitchen to find their own food today.
> 
> 
> i think i have a bug.
> 
> i felt so awful i had 2 cups of tea, and i'm a total coffee drinker.
> 
> 
> _



Aww....bless.........hope you're feeling better today........sucks feeling icky 
Sometimes a good sleep helps, if not sleep some more 

I love tea 


Guess where I'm going today..................

Dentist 

My crown is loose again.........so have to call at 8.45 for emergency appointment today..........my poor dentist does the best he can with it, but it's the fault of my original dentist who made such a bad job of this one and this dentist is left with the repair jobs! 

But, hope your Wednesday is better............


----------



## schumigirl

Crown in place......again.

Having lasagne for dinner tonight as it`s fairly soft. No garlic bread though.  He said it`s fine to eat after a couple of hours, but I like to be careful, so it was soft tuna sandwich for lunch.

Off to make cheese sauce for later.........

Hope everyone`s doing ok......... mac and Keisha.....hope you`re getting better


----------



## keishashadow

road trip with bluer to Key West - man!






 note mrs bluer wasn't quick enough to call shot-gun

have been tempted to make the drive when in FLL/MIA area but scared off by reports of traffic jams. Did you make good time?



agavegirl1 said:


> Just popping in to complain about the weather. I'm in the middle of that mess in the upper midwest. We got rain, sleet and snow with more snow coming. A little further north where my lake house is, there is 14 inches of snow on the ground which we use a snowblower to remove and I don't know when we can get up there. It is so dreary and slippery and windy. I am not prepared for this. Nine days ago I was in Orlando...



 talk about a shock to the system! I was going to complain about our forecast of a couple of inches of snow this weekend, counting ourselves lucky...especially since the last few days were near 70 degrees.

stl - condolences, at least they called you, I've heard horror stories when relatives didn't even make that effort, a shame.



schumigirl said:


> Crown in place......again.
> 
> Having lasagne for dinner tonight as it`s fairly soft. No garlic bread though. He said it`s fine to eat after a couple of hours, but I like to be careful, so it was soft tuna sandwich for lunch.
> 
> Off to make cheese sauce for later.........
> 
> Hope everyone`s doing ok......... mac and Keisha.....hope you`re getting better



yep, but doesn't seem the current bottle of antibiotics will ever be empty. 


you know the world is coming to an end when the woman who has java running thru veins starts drinking tea

I can't remember the last time I had lasagna, chicken parm is my current go-to Italian dish.

carole would likely be our resident tea expert, but I do love a good cup of twinings or earl grey to take the chill off in the afternoon. have never had a scone, tempted to make some for thanksgiving dessert table.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Ky...so sorry to hear about your uncle  my family is kind of like yours...it's a shame that we only get together for funerals.

Hope all you homies up north are staying warm and cozy by the fire...mac take care and get plenty of rest...hope you're feeling better soon

Carole...I think you need a new tooth...just forget the crown.

Cold is supposed to arrive here on Friday.... not looking forward to it at all after temps in the 70's this week 

Happy hump day to all


----------



## tink1957

Janet a road trip sounds good to me...meet me in Miami...it's in the 80's there...we can make our way south to Key West.


----------



## Bluer101

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies Not having to good of a day due to getting a phone call at 6 am telling me that a uncle suddenly passed away and sad thing of it all is that my family never talks to each other until someone is sick or passes away



Sorry about your uncle. 

Is everything else ok?



schumigirl said:


> Crown in place......again.  Having lasagne for dinner tonight as it`s fairly soft. No garlic bread though.  He said it`s fine to eat after a couple of hours, but I like to be careful, so it was soft tuna sandwich for lunch.  Off to make cheese sauce for later.........  Hope everyone`s doing ok......... mac and Keisha.....hope you`re getting better



Again, that thing won't stay in. 

I made spaghetti, meatballs, and fresh garlic bread for dinner. 



keishashadow said:


> road trip with bluer to Key West - man!   note mrs bluer wasn't quick enough to call shot-gun  have been tempted to make the drive when in FLL/MIA area but scared off by reports of traffic jams. Did you make good time?   talk about a shock to the system! I was going to complain about our forecast of a couple of inches of snow this weekend, counting ourselves lucky...especially since the last few days were near 70 degrees.  stl - condolences, at least they called you, I've heard horror stories when relatives didn't even make that effort, a shame.  yep, but doesn't seem the current bottle of antibiotics will ever be empty.   you know the world is coming to an end when the woman who has java running thru veins starts drinking tea  I can't remember the last time I had lasagna, chicken parm is my current go-to Italian dish.  carole would likely be our resident tea expert, but I do love a good cup of twinings or earl grey to take the chill off in the afternoon. have never had a scone, tempted to make some for thanksgiving dessert table.



We had a good time as usual when we are not home, lol. 

That was DW and DS first time down there, yes I know we live down here. We joined my brothers family for the trip. His boss has a vacation home that he never uses in Key Largo. So it's s no brainer to go. My brother is always down there but this time it happened to be while we weren't in Universal. So he called on Thursday and asked if we wanted to go, sure. 

It's 1 1/2 from our house so it's quick. Traffic can get really bad from the upper keys to key west certain times of the year. We will be making more trips with him since it's cheap, no cost. All you need to do is clean and wash all the sheets and towels the day you leave, I'm in. 



tink1957 said:


> Janet a road trip sounds good to me...meet me in Miami...it's in the 80's there...we can make our way south to Key West.



Come on down. It's very nice today here. It was around 80 and very dry. Tonight low is around 68-70 and expected the rest of the week, no rain.


----------



## buckeev

ky07 said:


> Stopping by to say hi homies
> Not having to good of a day due to getting a phone call at 6 am telling me that a uncle suddenly passed away and sad thing of it all is that my family never talks to each other until someone is sick or passes away



So sorry to hear about your loss. Lifting y'all up for strength.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> yep, but doesn't seem the current bottle of antibiotics will ever be empty.
> 
> 
> you know the world is coming to an end when the woman who has java running thru veins starts drinking tea
> 
> I can't remember the last time I had lasagna, chicken parm is my current go-to Italian dish.
> 
> carole would likely be our resident tea expert, but I do love a good cup of twinings or earl grey to take the chill off in the afternoon. have never had a scone, tempted to make some for thanksgiving dessert table.



Oh antibiotics can make you feel icky sometimes, hope it improves soon........

Tried chicken parm once in Long Island.....not a fan, but Italian is not my favorite type of food......pizza excluded of course 

I love Tea. But good tea. I really love Twinings breakfast tea, it's my favorite. Do like the occasional Earl Grey. Wherever I go in the UK I try to pick up something different......got one once tasted like coriander (cilantro) which I hate.....and bleach  that was not nice. 

Have never tasted nice tea in the States, which is why we only drink coffee when we're there.......soon as we land though coming home.....straight to the nearest cafe for tea and toast........


Had a lovely day today.......didn't spend too much money, and had a lovely lunch out with DH.

Very, very windy here tonight.......blowing a gale outside.

Friday tomorrow


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Janet a road trip sounds good to me...meet me in Miami...it's in the 80's there...we can make our way south to Key West.


 
 I really like south beach & Ft Lauderdale intercoastal waterway area.  not sure key west would survive a homie invasion lol.

 bluer going back sounds like a no-brainer to me, glad you had a nice time.

 carole - jmho but the water in Orlando smells bad & tastes worse.  Unless they make sweet tea which tends to mask the flavor, I skip tea when visiting the area.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh you're right Janet........tastes and smells like pond water in Orlando 

I loved the tap water in New York.......and I remembered I did drink tea there every morning.........my cousin had bought Twinings too so we were delighted......took some into the city with us too 

But in Orlando.....coffee and bottled water all the way


----------



## SharkyGoddess

In Orlando... NOT in either park *grumpy face*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:
			
		

> we must be twins.
> i didn't do much of anything also today.
> had a restless night of sleep, got up feeling icky at 7:30 this morning and then back to bed this afternoon.
> will be back in bed early tonight.
> 
> i let the family forge in the kitchen to find their own food today.
> 
> i think i have a bug.
> 
> i felt so awful i had 2 cups of tea, and i'm a total coffee drinker.
> 
> 
> i'm glad you came here, we miss and think of you a lot.
> 
> that is sad news to be waken to.
> it's never a good day when you get those type of calls.
> 
> lots of families drift away from each other over the years but death usually brings everyone back together to grieve together.
> 
> hugs.
> 
> thinking of youse.



Thanks Mac and the rest of you homies
Everything is really hard right now cause I just found out that they don't have the money to give my uncle a proper burial and are trying to raise the money and even one of his grandchildren has went on go fund me to try and raise the money and it's all pretty sad.
Bluer the other stuff is going ok and trying to work things out and taking it one day at a time


----------



## macraven

_sent to you ky07_


----------



## Lynne G

KY hang in there.  One day at a time.  I wish you and family find peace and comfort.  

Ahhh, the snow has arrived and we are just above freezing.  Winter is here.  


Time for a warm cup of tea before bed.

Mac, I hate typing on my pad.  It always tries to change what I want to type.


Hope all are feeling better and have a good, restful night.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G, i only use the ipad if i am not at home.


sometimes i get so mad at it i want to bash it against the wall.


but, knowing i need it when i go on vacation, i hold off on that.

it is easier to read and respond with the ipad on the disboards than my iphone is.....




yea, we got the flurries of the white stuff today.
it's low 20's here now and colder if you through in the wind chill factor.



i am not going to live in the north forever.
i'm tired of only having 2 seasons, winter and the 4th of july._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, I hate typing on my pad.  It always tries to change what I want to type.



_that's the crazy auto correct feature.
write something out and look at what you posted and the meaning is gone of what you intended to say.


_


----------



## macraven

_who wins the prize for living in the coldest place this morning....


i'm guessing agavegirl might be at the head of the list._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ky07 I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope your family is able to allow themselves to grieve through all the stress.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:
			
		

> who wins the prize for living in the coldest place this morning....
> 
> i'm guessing agavegirl might be at the head of the list.



Looks like it's 24 back home. It's just over 60 in Orlando, but drizzly and gray.


----------



## schumigirl

I like my iPad 

Although I do have to do my trip report on my husbands laptop.......can`t quite copy and paste as easy on iPad as I can on this old thing.


It has rained so heavy since 9pm last night.......it`s now 2.30ishpm and thinking about stopping. It`s not too cold though.

Made pizzas for tonight........wondered why the dough didn`t feel right, then when it didn`t rise......I realised......I used the wrong flour.

Time to really start using my glasses I think. I have them for computer and reading.......didn`t really expect to have to use them for anything else for a while yet  

Planning to head up to Scotland next week sometime, either Monday or wait till Thursday..........will depend on a few things, including the weather.

I`m with mac.......I want to move somewhere warmer where you don`t need to think about weather affecting your plans.......it`s just warm!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi like I told Mac there is always houses for sale here in Florida. We would love you guys as neighbors.   hope the crown feels better and stays put this time. 

Had to go to foot doctor this morning. Found out I have tears in the tendons on my heel and a heel spur.  not happy about that but I will live. It hurts a lot so I have to do my exercises and take my meds so my tendons repair themselves. DH will have to be nice and help me with things until I feel better.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Schumi like I told Mac there is always houses for sale here in Florida. We would love you guys as neighbors.   hope the crown feels better and stays put this time.
> 
> Had to go to foot doctor this morning. Found out I have tears in the tendons on my heel and a heel spur.  not happy about that but I will live. It hurts a lot so I have to do my exercises and take my meds so my tendons repair themselves. DH will have to be nice and help me with things until I feel better.



_oh my, that doesn't sound good at all.
rest when you can and let Mr Bluer do the cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc.



torn tendons hurt, feel better real soon homie!_


----------



## macraven

_sharky, how is Mr Sharky doing now?
out of the hospital and mending up yet?


yea, we need sunshine and lollipop weather.
i say this as i look outside my living room window and see the snow coming done.



schumi, have fun in scotland, hope it is warmer there than where you are.
solve the problem the next time you want pizza, order out......lol_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Mrs bluer101 said:
			
		

> Schumi like I told Mac there is always houses for sale here in Florida. We would love you guys as neighbors.   hope the crown feels better and stays put this time.
> 
> Had to go to foot doctor this morning. Found out I have tears in the tendons on my heel and a heel spur.  not happy about that but I will live. It hurts a lot so I have to do my exercises and take my meds so my tendons repair themselves. DH will have to be nice and help me with things until I feel better.



OUCH! Having a heel spur (that looked like some gnarly talon on xray) and plantar fascitis (sp?) I can sympathize with your pain. Do those stretches and roll your foot on a frozen water bottle. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:
			
		

> sharky, how is Mr Sharky doing now?
> out of the hospital and mending up yet?



Imma a bad, bad homie for not updating *ashamed*

He is out, the va only ever keeps him a week on iv meds then sends him on his way. They did finally give him some lasix for the fluid which I think & hope will help since keeping the fluid off his legs will help with circulation both vascularly and in the lymph nodes. 

We're in orlando now but not doing the parks. He had business here.

How's your leg? Still mending well?


----------



## Bluer101

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Schumi like I told Mac there is always houses for sale here in Florida. We would love you guys as neighbors.   hope the crown feels better and stays put this time.  Had to go to foot doctor this morning. Found out I have tears in the tendons on my heel and a heel spur.  not happy about that but I will live. It hurts a lot so I have to do my exercises and take my meds so my tendons repair themselves. DH will have to be nice and help me with things until I feel better.





macraven said:


> oh my, that doesn't sound good at all. rest when you can and let Mr Bluer do the cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc.  torn tendons hurt, feel better real soon homie!


  Lol, you two are funny.   




SharkyGoddess said:


> OUCH! Having a heel spur (that looked like some gnarly talon on xray) and plantar fascitis (sp?) I can sympathize with your pain. Do those stretches and roll your foot on a frozen water bottle. Hope you feel better soon!


    Yes, DW told me on the phone that she needed to freeze a water bottle.


----------



## macraven

_memories...........even includes jaws.
_


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Db2_fqRoc


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> oh my, that doesn't sound good at all. rest when you can and let Mr Bluer do the cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc.  torn tendons hurt, feel better real soon homie!



Thanks Mac. Mr Bluer already does help with most of that so if I can get him to cook and do more laundry I will be in heaven.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

SharkyGoddess said:


> OUCH! Having a heel spur (that looked like some gnarly talon on xray) and plantar fascitis (sp?) I can sympathize with your pain. Do those stretches and roll your foot on a frozen water bottle. Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks! Yes I came home and froze the water bottle so I can use it tonight. I hope this goes away as fast as I got it.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Thanks! Yes I came home and froze the water bottle so I can use it tonight. I hope this goes away as fast as I got it.



I've suffered with Plantaar Fasciitis for years back and forward. Yep, it's super painful. I've had two cortisone injections in one heel, didn't hurt a bit as my friends husband is a surgeon and he did it, but he made sure my foot was totally numb both times. Some people have to endure it without numbing......I couldn't do that!!

I still do all the exercises including stretching my feet upwards before I even get out of bed in the morning. I never walk around barefoot either and never wear anything that is totally flat. I also have custom orthotics that my friend who specialises in bio mechanics made for me. Made a huge difference. But every now and again I still get twinges.....so I double the stretches and sit at night with a scarf round my foot and pull my foot backwards towards me every hour or so. Makes a difference so far, but I do sympathise, it can be agony.



Not going to Scotland next week now  will leave it to beginning of December and DH can come up with me. 

Cold and foggy day here today......so it's been housework and laundry this morning, then maybe some more trip report this afternoon while listening to my Wicked cd that's been mysteriously missing for a while........... Found it tucked away behind old dvd's and cd's..........I think someone got fed up with me listening to it and someone put it where someone thought I wouldn't find it.......don't know who that could be 

Been listening to Neil Diamond and Queen this morning.

Hope all having a good weekend


----------



## Mrs bluer101

schumigirl said:


> I've suffered with Plantaar Fasciitis for years back and forward. Yep, it's super painful. I've had two cortisone injections in one heel, didn't hurt a bit as my friends husband is a surgeon and he did it, but he made sure my foot was totally numb both times. Some people have to endure it without numbing......I couldn't do that!!  I still do all the exercises including stretching my feet upwards before I even get out of bed in the morning. I never walk around barefoot either and never wear anything that is totally flat. I also have custom orthotics that my friend who specialises in bio mechanics made for me. Made a huge difference. But every now and again I still get twinges.....so I double the stretches and sit at night with a scarf round my foot and pull my foot backwards towards me every hour or so. Makes a difference so far, but I do sympathise, it can be agony.  Not going to Scotland next week now  will leave it to beginning of December and DH can come up with me.  Cold and foggy day here today......so it's been housework and laundry this morning, then maybe some more trip report this afternoon while listening to my Wicked cd that's been mysteriously missing for a while........... Found it tucked away behind old dvd's and cd's..........I think someone got fed up with me listening to it and someone put it where someone thought I wouldn't find it.......don't know who that could be   Been listening to Neil Diamond and Queen this morning.  Hope all having a good weekend



I agree with you I couldn't have taken that shot without bring numbed up either. I was frozen before the shot so it was all good. I was a good girl and did my stretching with my frozen water bottle last night and did some stretching in bed this morning before I got up. I do feel better today. I have to go back to doctor in 3 weeks for check up and second shot. It's funny I go back to the doctor the same day we go back up to US/IOA. Something to look forward to after another shot.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I agree with you I couldn't have taken that shot without bring numbed up either. I was frozen before the shot so it was all good. I was a good girl and did my stretching with my frozen water bottle last night and did some stretching in bed this morning before I got up. I do feel better today. I have to go back to doctor in 3 weeks for check up and second shot. It's funny I go back to the doctor the same day we go back up to US/IOA. Something to look forward to after another shot.



Glad to hear it`s easing a bit.........the stretches really do help.....I know if I forget to do them........... You should be good for your next trip to Universal then I hope 


Another day of trip report done........unfortunately first HHN was washed out.....but still fun!!!

Still cold and foggy here today......it`s freezing outside.....I only poked my head out of the door as our postman had a parcel I had to sign for.......Don`t have to go out till Monday....yay.......


----------



## macraven

_nothing happening in my neck of the woods.

went to two grocery stores earlier and forgot some things.


no snow happened today but it sure is cold here.
think most of youse are having icky weather too._


----------



## Lynne G

Not the lowest, but we were 30 degrees today.  Cold.  No snow either.

Made home fries and bacon and eggs.  Yeah, we like that for dinner sometimes.

Quiet Saturday night.  

Hope Mrs. Bluer feels better. Feet issues are no fun.

Hope Schumi had a good night.

Glad to hear Sharky's Mr. Sharky is doing ok.  My DH still has issues and we have had to deal with the VA for over 10 years now.  

Dreaming of the warm and shocked at the amount of holiday music I am hearing everywhere I go.


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G, i spoke too soon.

it started snowing around 6:00 pm.


don't think it will be much, only predicted to get an inch.
that i can live with.




sharky, good to hear that Mr Sharky did get out of the hospital.
but you said you were in orlando on a business trip so that must mean he is doing better._


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> I agree with you I couldn't have taken that shot without bring numbed up either. I was frozen before the shot so it was all good. I was a good girl and did my stretching with my frozen water bottle last night and did some stretching in bed this morning before I got up. I do feel better today. I have to go back to doctor in 3 weeks for check up and second shot. It's funny I go back to the doctor the same day we go back up to US/IOA. Something to look forward to after another shot.



_sending you plenty of mummy dust that the footsies will be better soon!
feet problems ........i feel your pain.

hope the stretching, frozen water bottles and shots make it better for you.



so, what did Bluer fix you for dinner tonight?
_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> sending you plenty of mummy dust that the footsies will be better soon! feet problems ........i feel your pain.  hope the stretching, frozen water bottles and shots make it better for you.  so, what did Bluer fix you for dinner tonight?



Thanks for the mummy dust I feel better already. 
Everything the doctor has me doing is working. DH has been a little sick for the past day or so. He has a bad bug so we actually went to get dinner out so neither of us had to do anything. LOL 
I have been babying him so he feels better. Boy there is a lot of medical care going on in this house. Never a dull moment!


----------



## macraven

_in that case, i'm sending a ton of mummy dust for everyone in your household.




it's nice to be able to get out and have dinner.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, fries, bacon and eggs is one of my husband's favorite lazy meals if I'm not around.........he has simple tastes at times........and he has to have tomato ketchup with it also. I don't eat eggs as they disagree with me.......strangely I can eat things with egg in them.......like meringue, creme brûlée and cakes......weird.

Christmas songs are everywhere you go here too.......since late October.........far too early even for me!!


Mrsbluer.........hugs and good wishes you all feel better.........glad you made it out to dinner though 

Janet.......yoohooooooo........hope you doing better too 



We are still shrouded in fog here.......not as bad this morning, but it's coming in off the sea as I speak and getting thick again. Glad we don't have to go out today. It's cold too. 

Have a nice Sunday all


----------



## macraven

_i made the worse dinner this evening.
so bad it went in the garbage can.

tried a new recipe with chicken....

used rosemary for a seasoning and found out no one here likes that spice.



i should have stayed with the old standby of bbq........


hope all you homies are surviving the cold weather.
of course the Bluers have no idea what i am talking about.
probably goofyfigment is thinking like the Bluers too......_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> i made the worse dinner this evening. so bad it went in the garbage can.  tried a new recipe with chicken....  used rosemary for a seasoning and found out no one here likes that spice.  i should have stayed with the old standby of bbq........  hope all you homies are surviving the cold weather. of course the Bluers have no idea what i am talking about. probably goofyfigment is thinking like the Bluers too......



Sorry about the chicken dish. I have the same problem here when I try something new. 

LOL with the cold. I would love a little cooler weather here not sure if I could take what you have though. Been in the south too long!


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Sorry about the chicken dish. I have the same problem here when I try something new.
> 
> LOL with the cold. I would love a little cooler weather here not sure if I could take what you have though. Been in the south too long!



_totally understand.
our present 16 degrees which will drop to 8 this evening might be a bit too cool for you.

how's the foot today?_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> totally understand. our present 16 degrees which will drop to 8 this evening might be a bit too cool for you.  how's the foot today?



I like the cold but 8 degrees is a bit much for us. I don't know how you do it! 
The foot is doing better. A little sore but better thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

Cold here again today.

Made a lovely cottage pie for dinner tonight, it was lush. Good old fashioned comfort food for winter.

DH has been looking at new tv`s  went today and they are all 60" huge things.......I don`t want one that size in my living room..........so I think some negotiations will be ongoing and a compromise will be made. Somehow. I did get new boots though.........they were calling to me........

Can`t believe we are halfway through November.........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Cold here again today.
> 
> Made a lovely cottage pie for dinner tonight, it was lush. Good old fashioned comfort food for winter.
> 
> DH has been looking at new tv`s  went today and they are all 60" huge things.......I don`t want one that size in my living room..........so I think some negotiations will be ongoing and a compromise will be made. Somehow. I did get new boots though.........they were calling to me........
> 
> Can`t believe we are halfway through November.........





_the 60" tv would fit better in the bedroom........


dinner tonight was so much better than last night.
did the old stand by comfort food of meat loaf and mashed potatoes.



schumi, if i got boots, that would mean i would be spending time outside.
if i went outside and it snowed, that would mean a snow shovel would be in my hands.

therefore, i do not own any boots........


but yah for you on the new boots!!

_


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Cold here again today.  Made a lovely cottage pie for dinner tonight, it was lush. Good old fashioned comfort food for winter.  DH has been looking at new tv`s  went today and they are all 60" huge things.......I don`t want one that size in my living room..........so I think some negotiations will be ongoing and a compromise will be made. Somehow. I did get new boots though.........they were calling to me........  Can`t believe we are halfway through November.........



Gotta let him go at least 70"!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Cold here again today.  Made a lovely cottage pie for dinner tonight, it was lush. Good old fashioned comfort food for winter.  DH has been looking at new tv`s  went today and they are all 60" huge things.......I don`t want one that size in my living room..........so I think some negotiations will be ongoing and a compromise will be made. Somehow. I did get new boots though.........they were calling to me........  Can`t believe we are halfway through November.........




Tom needs his own man cave!!! 

This is our living room. 

60 inch for everyday viewing. 






Then 100 inch drop down for movie nights.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer - I am not going to show your pictures to my kids.  They want a bigger than 32 inch in our family room, so I said maybe 40 or 50.  Don't give them ideas!

Cold start to the day.  20 degrees with 15 to 20 mph winds.  Sunny though. Luckily, all the rain from yesterday was not on the roads this morning.  Easier driving.

Stay warm those in this arctic cool weather.

Hope Mrs. Bluer and all others not feeling well are better.  Mummy dust to each of you.

Schumi, mmm pie.  You are more industrious at dinners than I am.  Last night was chicken with mashed potato and gravy, with corn and green beans. I go for easy food during the work week.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Bluer - I am not going to show your pictures to my kids.  They want a bigger than 32 inch in our family room, so I said maybe 40 or 50.  Don't give them ideas!  Cold start to the day.  20 degrees with 15 to 20 mph winds.  Sunny though. Luckily, all the rain from yesterday was not on the roads this morning.  Easier driving.  Stay warm those in this arctic cool weather.  Hope Mrs. Bluer and all others not feeling well are better.  Mummy dust to each of you.  Schumi, mmm pie.  You are more industrious at dinners than I am.  Last night was chicken with mashed potato and gravy, with corn and green beans. I go for easy food during the work week.



Mrs blue is doing better. Her foot is sore at the injection site. 

I have been battling the flu, that's what the doctor thinks. I should have gone in on Sat but I'm stubborn. They would of given me tamiflu but now it's too late. So I get the old rest, fluids, and cough syrup. Working half a day today like yesterday. 

We are suppose to get another cool front today as showers are moving in. Maybe tonight's low around 60, lol. 

My DS should speak to yours. He wants a bigger tv in his room as he says his is too small, he has a 42 inch. I told him he's spoiled and should appreciate what he has (he really does but he wants, wants, wants) like me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........that sounds lovely.....love chicken and mash for dinner.....so warming.........hope your weather isn't so bad. Awful when you have to drive in bad conditions 

Bluer..........we couldn't buy a 60" even if we wanted one........one of our friends husbands bought one during the summer and we all tease him about "compensating" for something  even his wife joins in 

Think it'll be a 47".......that's big enough for us. Your entertainment unit does look good though and hope you feel better, flu sucks 


Ended up sleeping all day today......felt ok when I got up early, started to feel dizzy and headachy just after 9........went to sleep and got up back and forward......feel better now though........weird how something you can hit you like a wall then go.

So haven't moved all day and looking forward to going to bed as I'm tired 

Anyway, hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> schumi, if i got boots, that would mean i would be spending time outside.
> if i went outside and it snowed, that would mean a snow shovel would be in my hands.
> 
> therefore, i do not own any boots........
> 
> 
> but yah for you on the new boots!!
> 
> _



Oh these are definetely not for shovelling snow........not a very high heel as my own heel issues stop me from wearing killers heels now.......but I love them 



pcstang said:


> Gotta let him go at least 70"!



 never in a million years............he would if I let him probably though 

I guess I just don't understand the need for a massive screen, plus I don't like them on the wall so I don't want it overpowering one half of the room.

My brother's tv is around 70" and on the wall......his friend across the road watches football on brothers tv from his own room and my brother leaves his blinds open so he can see..........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Oh these are definetely not for shovelling snow........not a very high heel as my own heel issues stop me from wearing killers heels now.......but I love them   never in a million years............he would if I let him probably though   I guess I just don't understand the need for a massive screen, plus I don't like them on the wall so I don't want it overpowering one half of the room.  My brother's tv is around 70" and on the wall......his friend across the road watches football on brothers tv from his own room and my brother leaves his blinds open so he can see..........



lol but once you have it mounted it doesn't seem like such a monstrosity! Wish I would have purchased the 80" now. We have 55" and I have the 70" in my cave. Makes the the other tv's seek small. The 70" is great for sports. I bet formula one would be phenomenal on Tom's 70" TV.....


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> lol but once you have it mounted it doesn't seem like such a monstrosity! Wish I would have purchased the 80" now. We have 55" and I have the 70" in my cave. Makes the the other tv's seek small. The 70" is great for sports. I bet formula one would be phenomenal on Tom's 70" TV.....


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> You're good!!! Are you in sales..........if not you should be........lol........  I did pause for thought on F1............. Just for a second........but ..........no.  It's a 47 or 50 max..........I think I'm old fashioned, I don't like tv's on walls......so it has to not overpower our room.  You would giggle at our 32" in the bedroom.......would look like a tablet compared to yours



I'm cheering for Tom! He needs bigger, lol. 

50-60 is a good size for most people. Besides once you go beyond 60 inches it's almost cheaper to do a projector. This is why we did ours this way. Regular viewing is done on the 60 led and when we want movies, sports, or walking dead screen comes down out of the upper valance. 

We hope to build our dedicated theater room within the next 2 years. 

On a side note we are having rainy cold weather down here and it's not helping me get over the flu. To everyone that lives in cold climates I don't know how you do it. It's been many years since we lived up north. It's just raw and cold.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, if you really wanted to know how it feels to be up north, come visit.

with our weather now, you would never return here..........



i think this will have to be the last winter i live up here.
i've had it.

i can't deal with it like i used to.

people always say they stay up here in order to be near their families, friends and special neighbors.

screw that.

they all can come visit me if i do get to move to warmer climates........
snow is not my friend.


off on an errand.
yes, it is spitting snow again so the errand will be quick._


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> You're good!!! Are you in sales..........if not you should be........lol........  I did pause for thought on F1............. Just for a second........but ..........no.  It's a 47 or 50 max..........I think I'm old fashioned, I don't like tv's on walls......so it has to not overpower our room.  You would giggle at our 32" in the bedroom.......would look like a tablet compared to yours



You nailed it! I actually a couple of mattress stores. Lol


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Tom needs his own man cave!!!  This is our living room.  60 inch for everyday viewing.  Then 100 inch drop down for movie nights.



Very nice!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Bluer, if you really wanted to know how it feels to be up north, come visit.  with our weather now, you would never return here..........  i think this will have to be the last winter i live up here. i've had it.  i can't deal with it like i used to.  people always say they stay up here in order to be near their families, friends and special neighbors.  screw that.  they all can come visit me if i do get to move to warmer climates........ snow is not my friend.  off on an errand. yes, it is spitting snow again so the errand will be quick.



You can move down here and be our special neighbors.

I will put up with the heat and hurricane over the snow any day.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, all of it was built by me, DW and DS helped a little. It's all solid oak. The tv console is huge, 86L x 22D x26H.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!  hope u all are hanging 

 busy week here, prepping for holiday and 2 medical appts.  I get my 'real' bridge today, just in time to chow down next week lol.

 would u believe I waited on hold for nearly 2 hours earlier this week to reach Disney dining?  DVC members get royally screwed and can't book ADRs for the 180+10 as all the other onsite guests.  File it under MGM - Mouse (already) Got (my) Money.  At least I was able to book the two I wanted for May - Be Our Guest & LeCellier.  Have been shut out our last three trips.  

 bluer - sweeeet!  bigger is better



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Schumi like I told Mac there is always houses for sale here in Florida. We would love you guys as neighbors.  hope the crown feels better and stays put this time.
> 
> Had to go to foot doctor this morning. Found out I have tears in the tendons on my heel and a heel spur.  not happy about that but I will live. It hurts a lot so I have to do my exercises and take my meds so my tendons repair themselves. DH will have to be nice and help me with things until I feel better.



 tough to fix something you stand on all day.  Key to the shots is to time the sequence as indicated by dr...one is good, two are better

 look into the compression sock (fits like a low cut one) and the big goofy looking boot to wear at night that stabilizes foot so it doesn't drop really makes things right if you diligently wear for a few weeks.

 good luck


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> You nailed it! I actually a couple of mattress stores. Lol



Lol..........Really?? .........you must have a really good business going then 



TVon order.  Coming tomorrow, 47" ................big enough for me 

Pulled pork and diced roasted potatoes and onions tonight..........that's the last of it that I froze from last batch cooked.........lush!!

Beautiful day but cold. Was watching Buffalo on the news this morning.......that's a lot of snow!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Keisha 

Hope the bridge work goes well........not fun.

Hope you're doing better with your eye and stuff.....


----------



## Lynne G

Arrrr I am ready to throw the lap top.  No I don't want to try again for the up teenth time.  Blue circle go away.  Now I know why my kids want a Mac. No, not Mrs. Mac or her family.

Cold start, but actually will be above freezing today.  Wow, NY really got the lake effect snow.  They are to get a couple more inches today.  We are to get wet weather soon.

Schumi, glad to hear a TV was bought.  I think we may go for about that size too.  I don't want a huge one in our family room. Always good sounding food for dinner.

We may have soup tonight.  That kinda day.  

Keisha - glad to hear your bridge was fixed, and ready for the big feast next week. 

Hope the Bluers are feeling better.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Keisha thanks for the info will look into the sock. Yes standing all day doesn't exactly help but I try to get off of it as much as possible. 

Mr bluer is doing better too. A little tlc has helped him out.  he needs to be better for our trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......new toys are always good......Kyle got a Mac as an award for getting top marks at University for some physics thing or other........he went back to his tablet......not sure why but he didn't like it. He does like my iPad though.




Well got our new TV tonight. Mix up over delivery so it came earlier.........quite unusual for us........we're usually last!!!

I like it.....just the right size........and I love the new unit we bought for it......so I'm pleased.

Told DH it makes our leather suite look old............ 

I am bored with AHS...........it's too predictable now. So giving up on it.......running out of shows to watch. Blacklist will be finishing soon for the break.......they need to answer some questions in that too.........


----------



## schumigirl

So much for tv being all we needed for TV room............

Turns out our surround sound isn't compatible with new TV.........I wonder if he knew        So it was out shopping today for new surround system...........Which apparently is an essential item to have 

And he says I'm a spender 

Friday tonight..........had chinese takeout and having some prosecco while watching new TV.......

Hope everyone has a great weekend whatever you're doing


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Trying to get trip report somewhat nearly finished as I`m going away for a week on Tuesday......thought it might be done but it`s taking longer than I thought......didn`t realise I was so busy!!!! 

Hope everyone`s having a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_schumi, i have been enjoying your trip report.
i love all the pictures you put in it.


i ran out of ideas of what to fix for dinner.
checked the freezer and found hamburger.

so it's pasta and garlic bread for dinner tonight.


to make up for doing a boring dinner, i made up a pan of apples in a syrup sauce.
that's for after dinner.........

tomorrow it will be pizza.
unless i get voted down.

aiming for chinese take out if the pizza plan is voted out.....




weather hasn't been bad at all today.
rain hasn't started yet in our area, hope it stays this way for the next week._


----------



## macraven

_schumi, have a safe trip and loads of fun next week !!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi, i have been enjoying your trip report.
> i love all the pictures you put in it.
> 
> 
> i ran out of ideas of what to fix for dinner.
> checked the freezer and found hamburger.
> 
> so it's pasta and garlic bread for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> to make up for doing a boring dinner, i made up a pan of apples in a syrup sauce.
> that's for after dinner.........
> 
> tomorrow it will be pizza.
> unless i get voted down.
> 
> aiming for chinese take out if the pizza plan is voted out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weather hasn't been bad at all today.
> rain hasn't started yet in our area, hope it stays this way for the next week._




Thanks for the nice comments.........

Dinner sounds good...........as for tomorrow.......who could turn down pizza .........well, I might actually, for chinese food 



It's just after midnight here and I'm wide awake.........went to bed and I just can't sleep. We did watch The Conjuring tonight  was kinda scary. We had watched it before but it seemed more scary tonight. DH is fast asleep so I came back downstairs as I was getting annoyed he was asleep and I wasn't 

Not going away next week now, been postponed to beginning of December........

Don't even feel the slightest bit tired..........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

It's just a couple of minutes away from midnight and still wishing the rain would stop. It has been horrible the whole day. The only good thing is it has been a little cooler here. Won't stay cool long but I'm hoping for a cooler thanksgiving. 
Hope everyone is well. Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## macraven

_how is your foot coming along?

is Mr Bluer still under the weather?


hope your rain stops soon and the rest of the week will be better weather for you all._


----------



## schumigirl

Hope the Bluers are all feeling better.............

Keisha too.............yoooohoooooo...........



Weird night last night...........finally got to sleep around 2........Then this morning a bird flew into the back of our house which has a lot of glass downstairs, so it does happen a lot.....but those who have seen The Conjuring will know that wasn't what I wanted to see today.....lol.......

I swear I imagined a clapping sound too 

Don't plan on watching Annabelle.

So today is the final Grand Prix of the season.........then having good old fashioned Scottish steak pie for dinner........not very healthy but delicious and very warming dish.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## schumigirl

Formula 1 sucks today 

Wrong person won........yes, I`m a bad loser 

I`m not allowed to play Monopoly anymore either due to bad sportsmanship.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I`m not allowed to play Monopoly anymore either due to bad sportsmanship.



_did you pick up the board game and toss it out the door?

or did you bash it over anyone's head?





if that wasn't it, then you don't have poor sportsmanship._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> how is your foot coming along?  is Mr Bluer still under the weather?  hope your rain stops soon and the rest of the week will be better weather for you all.



My foot is doing better. I will need another cortisone shot so I won't have any problems walking while we are in Orlando. I get that the day we leave. I think I will be good. 

Mr Bluer is doing much better. He is his old self again. I'm real happy he got better fast. I hate it when he is sick. 

Still had rain today but not all day. I know it will be around for a little while because we are suppose to have a cold front come in for a Thanksgiving. 
Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> did you pick up the board game and toss it out the door?  or did you bash it over anyone's head?  if that wasn't it, then you don't have poor sportsmanship.



This is the best answer, that's too funny. 

Thanks for all the get wells. Yes I'm better, not 100% but good. This week have a short week so more rest before our Universal trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy Monday!  I think the Bluers sent the warm air with the rain.  We are going from 35 yesterday to almost 70 today.  Break out the shorts!

Glad to hear the Bluers are feeling well.  And a trip almost here. 

Hope all had a nice week-end!


Saw some pictures of the work being done in Universal Hollywood.  Hmmm, we may be getting that on our radar in a year or two.  We really liked the San Diego area, but also the Hollywood area.  We'd like to spend more time in both someday.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Rainy Monday!  I think the Bluers sent the warm air with the rain.  We are going from 35 yesterday to almost 70 today.  Break out the shorts!  Glad to hear the Bluers are feeling well.  And a trip almost here.   Hope all had a nice week-end!  Saw some pictures of the work being done in Universal Hollywood.  Hmmm, we may be getting that on our radar in a year or two.  We really liked the San Diego area, but also the Hollywood area.  We'd like to spend more time in both someday.



Sorry for the warm air. We are very warm and humid today. We are getting into the upper 80's today. That's crazy for end of Nov. 

Short week everyone!


----------



## macraven

_up at 11:30 and hitting the coffee.


i have saved your day.


you have decent weather and i took the snow and blowing winds with lower temps just to be a nice homie to you.



_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _up at 11:30 and hitting the coffee.
> 
> 
> i have saved your day.
> 
> 
> you have decent weather and i took the snow and blowing winds with lower temps just to be a nice homie to you.
> 
> 
> 
> _



Dang...who had the NERVE to get ya up at the crack-of-noon?!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _did you pick up the board game and toss it out the door?
> 
> or did you bash it over anyone's head?
> 
> if that wasn't it, then you don't have poor sportsmanship._



Lol........didn't quite bash anyone over the head............ But a decision was made that my board game days were over and I really shouldn't use language like that in polite company 

Hey buckeev.............

Lynne........we fancy USH one day..........we plan to do a Californian wine tour in a couple of years, may fit it in then........fancy Vegas too at some point 




Quiet day today...........caught up on jobs around the house, bought some more Christmas presents and caught up with friends on the phone.

Weather is ok just now........mild, but cool and damp.


----------



## goofyfigment

Just a random drive by -- its been so hectic around here lately - now to get ready to go to frozen tundra of PA and DE for the holiday.

Hope everyone has a great holiday!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe driving Goofyfigment.  We are ready to get more snow. They are saying we could get 3 or so inches on Wednesday afternoon.   Ugh.   I hate driving home with the traffic in bad weather. 




Keisha, hope you are doing well.  Enjoying this one day of warmer weather?


----------



## KStarfish82

Greetings everyone!  Wanted to pop in and say  before everyone gets all crazy with the .


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Dang...who had the NERVE to get ya up at the crack-of-noon?!



_one of the cats.........
i warned them a few minutes ago they better not do that again tuesday morning.



since it is about midnight now, i hope to be up earlier than the crack of noon tues_


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Just a random drive by -- its been so hectic around here lately - now to get ready to go to frozen tundra of PA and DE for the holiday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great holiday!!!!





_i'm speechless.
have you forgotten how miserable it is in the northern states?
snow, ice, cold weather........and no sunshine like florida.


hope your travels are safe and no bad weather!
enjoy your visit with the family and be sure to eat lots of pumpkin pie.
have a great thanksgiving holiday!

_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Safe driving Goofyfigment.  We are ready to get more snow. They are saying we could get 3 or so inches on Wednesday afternoon.   Ugh.   I hate driving home with the traffic in bad weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha, hope you are doing well.  Enjoying this one day of warmer weather?



_me too.
i was born in the wrong state.
i hate snow.


hey, why is keisha getting warm weather and i'm not...
_



KStarfish82 said:


> Greetings everyone!  Wanted to pop in and say  before everyone gets all crazy with the .




_always happy when you drop by!
just think, you can eat all the pies you want and it won't even show on youse.

how have you been feeling?

hope you and all the other homies have a wonderful thanksgiving this week._


----------



## marciemi

Also just stopping by to say hi and wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!  Going to be the first one without any of the boys at home  and Royce will of course be working non-stop all weekend including the holiday (you know - Amazon/Black Friday/Cyber Monday & all that stuff).  We are breaking away late on Thanksgiving to meet friends at DTD for some traditional Cuban Thanksgiving food at Bongos.  

So when are you all coming to visit?  Lots of room here!!  Only a few weeks after Thanksgiving until I start getting my boys home for the holidays - middle son (21) will actually be home from mid-Dec until the end of January so I'm going to buy him a Universal pass to go with our Disney passes.  Any reason not to buy the very cheapest one if he's likely to just use it during January?  I wouldn't go when his brothers were home anyway since they wouldn't have one.  Maybe in case he ends up home some over the summer but couldn't we just upgrade it then if necessary?

Not sure I've mentioned but youngest DS is in Cambridge England for the year and now has a GF (aww). They went to Paris this weekend so I just had to share a couple of the cute pics.  Know they're going to be huge so I apologize for that!


----------



## macraven

_marcie, you have a great happy looking son.
i'm sure he is enjoying his time there.


so we are invited to your place.
did you buy another mansion again with 6 bedrooms?
you know how us homies like to sprawl around in a place........
are you looking for a job or just enjoying your palace?

if you want to buy a power pass for son, check out the black out dates first.


since royce won't be home much this coming 4 day weekend, order pizza.
forget the bird.


enjoy the holidays and especially when the sons start to come home to visit._


----------



## macraven

_forgot to ask, did the son and gf put their locks on that wall/fence too?_


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _forgot to ask, did the son and gf put their locks on that wall/fence too?_



Yep.


----------



## marciemi

The "mansion" only has 4 bedrooms but I could probably squeeze in 8-10 folks!  Lots of room.  Have my first visitor coming next weekend (not counting family) but hoping to have others come down the road.

I'm looking for a job.  Soon.  I promise.  As soon as I get tired of being a tourist.  Maybe after Stephen goes back the end of January.  

I'll let you know what we decide on the Power Pass - you can upgrade later though right?  

No bird this Thanksgiving.  Bongos on Thu and I'll probably stick with ramen the rest of the weekend.  Although the new Little Caesars pizza with the pretzel crust is surprisingly really good!


----------



## keishashadow

Life has been biting lately.  That said, any day above ground is a win!

Before I resume preparing to give my family the bird, wanted to drive by and wish a very merry Thanksgiving to all

If hunting is your thing, whether of the Black Friday or four legged variety, bag it!


----------



## KStarfish82

Feeling great Mac, thanks!

By the way...did I say what our new little addition is going to be?


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Feeling great Mac, thanks!
> 
> By the way...did I say what our new little addition is going to be?





_noooooooooooooooooooo



pink or blue?_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## macraven

_congratulations for having a pinkie minnie soon!


been pink shopping yet?_


----------



## Lynne G

Awwww Kstar - a rich family - girl and boy.

Hope Christopher is ready for a sister.  My Christopher still reminds me he wanted a brother.  Yeah well....  He got a sister too.

Glad you are feeling good.  

Wet wet wet here, soon to be snow.  Lots of traffic out already.  I think all want to beat the snow.  

Mac, - it's that kinda day, so I am enjoying a hot cup of coffee.  

I hope all enjoy the holiday, and are safe and warm or enjoying less humid air (the Bluers - who are already warm).


----------



## schumigirl

KFish..........Congrats on the news......how lovely for you all.......Glad to hear you`re keeping well too 

Lynne.......wet here today too.......no snow for us thank goodness........



Nearly finished the trip report......only have about 3 days to go.......much quicker than last years!!!

I`ve just had a glazed donut with my cup of tea..........was thinking I could create my own donut burger........but we`re having chicken tonight......so will wait till I`m making home made burgers and do it then........will serve with salad and make it a bit more healthy


----------



## keishashadow

ok, read back thru while I now caught up.  turkeys #2 & #3 are in oven, pumpkin pies await after I pick up GD from school.

 I have a 4-part whine ahead, feel free to skip it.

 bridge wasn't made properly, still sporting the temporary while it was sent out for 3rd time.  pride in workmanship is apparently a thing of the past when it comes to dental labs.

 had another dr appt last week, now have have two minor surgeries on tap (early Dec & Feb).  Least I can get out of cooking for a few days

 youngest in a 3 car accident last Friday night.   how the $ rack up so quickly on those estimates!  still waiting for car to be disassembled so they can see if any damage under the hood.  Wound up taking him to ER yesterday, sprained arm and something to do with rotator cuff that I hope resolves by the time he gets back home on winter break.

 I'm buying my oldest DS's family WDW tix for upcoming trip for Xmas.  Had checked and was told I could buy the heavily discounted DVC ones for them to use.  When I went to order yesterday, was told by DVC supervisor they made a 'mistake' in their answers to me back in October (I have a screen shot no less of two separate conversations).  _so sad, too bad for me_...not very magical is it?  swallowed hard & ordered from undercover tourist yesterday and still gritting my teeth.  As it is they will miss the first day of their FP window despite using fed ex to ship.

 I need a vacation, at least in that regard I am prepared lol



Mrs bluer101 said:


> My foot is doing better. I will need another cortisone shot so I won't have any problems walking while we are in Orlando. I get that the day we leave. I think I will be good.



 my podiatrist always said to try & stay 'off' the foot for first 24 hrs, might want to check.

 Kfed - you will have a perfect set!  congrats

 marci - great pics! your son looks so happy


----------



## roseprincess

Happy Thanksgiving to all here! Just came in for a quick drive- by here, as I am hardly on the Disboards. Hope everyone is doing well. 

K-Star- Congrats on your pregnancy!

Marciemi- the pics are great! Been keeping up with you on facebook when I can. Congratulations on your move to FL.

Hi to Mac and everyone here!  

I, dh, ds, and dd, we are all doing fine.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wishing everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. Hope everyone is enjoying the day with family and friends.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hello all!  Thanks for the well wishes!  We are very excited to be having a little .  Been a rough couple of days, but I'll come back and fill you in tomorrow....

As for now...  I hope everyone had a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## macraven

_hope all the homies had a wonderful Tday!



i lived in the kitchen the entire day........_


----------



## buckeev

I. AM. STUFFED.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> ok, read back thru while I now caught up.  turkeys #2 & #3 are in oven, pumpkin pies await after I pick up GD from school.
> 
> I have a 4-part whine ahead, feel free to skip it.
> 
> bridge wasn't made properly, still sporting the temporary while it was sent out for 3rd time.  pride in workmanship is apparently a thing of the past when it comes to dental labs.
> 
> had another dr appt last week, now have have two minor surgeries on tap (early Dec & Feb).  Least I can get out of cooking for a few days
> 
> youngest in a 3 car accident last Friday night.   how the $ rack up so quickly on those estimates!  still waiting for car to be disassembled so they can see if any damage under the hood.  Wound up taking him to ER yesterday, sprained arm and something to do with rotator cuff that I hope resolves by the time he gets back home on winter break.
> 
> I'm buying my oldest DS's family WDW tix for upcoming trip for Xmas.  Had checked and was told I could buy the heavily discounted DVC ones for them to use.  When I went to order yesterday, was told by DVC supervisor they made a 'mistake' in their answers to me back in October (I have a screen shot no less of two separate conversations).  _so sad, too bad for me_...not very magical is it?  swallowed hard & ordered from undercover tourist yesterday and still gritting my teeth.  As it is they will miss the first day of their FP window despite using fed ex to ship.
> 
> I need a vacation, at least in that regard I am prepared lol
> 
> 
> 
> my podiatrist always said to try & stay 'off' the foot for first 24 hrs, might want to check.
> 
> Kfed - you will have a perfect set!  congrats
> 
> marci - great pics! your son looks so happy



I hope you popped a beer or two yesterday Janet........my goodness what a time you are having.

First hope DS is going to be ok.......big worry when they're out driving! Surgeries are a bit drastic for avoiding cooking for a few days.......but hey......if it works 

Bridge work sounds complicated.........I'm considering a bridge now.....just considering as my crown came out again yesterday..........fed up with it. So is my dentist bless him, he works with what he has inherited from previous bad dentist and his poor work! Wish I had this dentist back then!!

Hope you're  doing ok though with all the drama 




Hope everyone had lovely Thanksgiving Day yesterday...........we did too.........had a rolled Turkey joint as fresh turkeys are not available here yet..........we get them for Christmas 

As said above to Keisha.......crown popped out again yesterday  so, fortunately got appointment with him this morning. It does sit in place so I wasn't walking about with a gap at the side...........just struggle to eat when it's loose......all cemented in again!!

Stores were mobbed today......Black Friday sales have only been around over here for 3-4 years but this year it's all ove the news and internet about people fighting and being arrested for fighting............I could not be bothered with all the hassle...........never go to sales, that's not fun.

Watched Insidious 2 last night........DH says I jumped off the settee so high he thought I had levitated  it was a bit of a spooky one!!

See what other spooky one we fancy watching tonight 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## buckeev

...Speakin' of a cracked tooth...

I guess I got a little "over-zealous" when the fried turkey hit the table!
Split the little front tooth pert-near down to the gum line. 
 Ah well...I guess I can just stay at a "roach-coach" instead of On-Site for this upcoming trip! 
We'll see what the tooth fairy sez Monday....(I don't think she'll be leaving anything other than a BIG DENTIST BILL under my pillow!)


----------



## Lynne G

This thread has to get off dental.  I ate so much I somehow cut my gum and it hurts.  I have been gargling, so it is feeling better.  Hope all are ready to smile soon.

Small business Saturday supporter.  Two of the three I went to were very appreciative of my business.  I do try to do local as much anyway, as it is nice to see local kids employed by them.  


Have a peaceful Saturday y'all!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> ...Speakin' of a cracked tooth...
> 
> I guess I got a little "over-zealous" when the fried turkey hit the table!
> Split the little front tooth pert-near down to the gum line.
> Ah well...I guess I can just stay at a "roach-coach" instead of On-Site for this upcoming trip!
> We'll see what the tooth fairy sez Monday....(I don't think she'll be leaving anything other than a BIG DENTIST BILL under my pillow!)



_ouch!!

dental issues are the worse.
since we don't have any dental insurance, i'll not eat fried turkey.
do you think the tooth can be capped?
wishing you the best on seeing the dentist on monday.
this has to be a very long weekend for you ......
_



Lynne G said:


> This thread has to get off dental.  I ate so much I somehow cut my gum and it hurts.  I have been gargling, so it is feeling better.  Hope all are ready to smile soon.
> 
> Small business Saturday supporter.  Two of the three I went to were very appreciative of my business.  I do try to do local as much anyway, as it is nice to see local kids employed by them.
> 
> 
> Have a peaceful Saturday y'all!


_
somehow i don't think you can put a bandaide on your gums...........
hope it heals up soon!

the only stores i hit today were my usuals.
grocery store and hardware.

i'm cat sitting this week for my son.
he drove the 14 hours to be with us for thanksgiving and then he and the wife off to her family that day.
they pick up the cat tomorrow when they head back home.
have no idea what time they will get here.
i have to be up to tell that kitty good bye before they put her in the crate and haul her away...............boo hoo...
_


----------



## macraven

_is everyone either at the dentist or in the malls shopping?



oh, or at work.






happy dec 1st.........
23 more shopping days for those that do it in advance and not wait until the 24th._


----------



## Bluer101

Quick drive by. 

Hope everyone with teeth or mouth problems are getting better or fixed. It's crazy how many are having issues. 

Hope everyone had a good turkey day and long weekend. 

Yep, out shopping for a tree for DW's work. Got a few days and we are at RPR and Universal, have not been since HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _is everyone either at the dentist or in the malls shopping?
> 
> oh, or at work.
> 
> happy dec 1st.........
> 23 more shopping days for those that do it in advance and not wait until the 24th._



Lady of leisure here and I am running out of time to do things!!! Leaving for Scotland on Sunday and not organised at all..........strangely I have all or most stuff for down here........I shopped in the wrong order this year!

But I will be organised, I'm heading out early tomorrow morning and will stay out until I'm done.......well, I'll stop for lunch of course 




It's really cold here now......I hate the cold!!

But we did put our Christmas tree, decorations and all the outdoor lights up yesterday before the icy blast appeared. Everything looks lovely and very Christmassy 

Hope everyone's good


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Well back to fill in about this weekend.  For the past few years, my family has had Thanksgiving at my Grandmother's apartment in her little community.  This would give my other aunts to celebrate with their families because they handle some of the other holidays.  I went shopping Tuesday night to beat all the craziness of people trying to get last minute groceries on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving.

Wednesday rolls around and I get home from work.  My brother approached me and tells me that my Grandmother passed away that morning.  Peacefully, and in her bed, but of course, still upsetting.  So Wednesday consisted on my mother and her sisters making all the arrangements for the services.  Of course, my Grandma cannot be buried until the Monday following Thanksgiving because it is a military cemetery and they were closed all weekend.  So Sunday and Monday were the wake and funeral and that was tough.

Turn back to Thanksgiving.  Now that my family had no plans anymore, my aunt told us to come by.  So we did, and I actually walked out about 45 minutes after being there.  My uncle, who is an alcoholic, was in the kitchen and Chris threw a toy on the floor.  He should not have done it, but for goodness sakes, he is 19 months old.    And I have no problem with someone saying "no" to my kid, heck, I do it for a living!  But my uncle was malicious about it and was very aggressive towards my son.  Then he proceeds to kick the toy he threw at me!  A grown man kicking a toy at a 7+ month pregnant woman.  So I picked him up, gathered my family and we left.

So not exactly the weekend we envisioned to say the least.  Sorry to rant, I just needed to vent!

And thanks for the congrats on Baby Girl!


----------



## macraven

_i'm sorry to hear about your grandmother passing.
so sad.


your uncle is a piece of work.
i would have thrown the toy in his face.

good that you and your family left after that happened.
hope you stomped on his foot when you left........


vent all you want.
we are here for youse._


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks Mac.  Unfortunately, I have some further tragic news....this evening we lost the baby.  It was very sudden and we are going through a lot, but if you could send some prayers our way, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## macraven

_oh no...............!


be assured that i am praying for you.




is there anything i can do for you two?

at times like this, i wish i lived near you and would come over and sit with you and hold you and cry with you.



i don't understand why things like this happen but i am very sorry you both are going through this.

sending you hugs and will be sending you more hugs this week.


i'm sure i speak for everyone here that knows you or knows of you that we all will have this situation on our hearts.

we are here for you kfish.

many of us have known you for a long time.
your sister came here first and then sent you over to us.
i remember when you were single.
and a swimmer so we named you KFish out of love.

i remember when you feel in love and got married.
(byw, i think my invite got lost in the mail........lol)

hold your husband tight,
you will get through this but it will take time.

now remember we all are here for you any time, night or day.

well, i'm here during the night shift obviously

_


----------



## schumigirl

KFish......I am so sorry about your baby.

Words are so inadequate just now, but there are many of us who know exactly how you are feeling just now. It truly is one of the most awful things that can happen to a couple. 

Hold your little Christopher close and your husband too. You have a hard time ahead of you but sending you hugs and prayers for your family to get through this heartbreaking time.

I'm sorry about your Grandmother too.

As mac says, we are all here for you........anytime.


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish - sending prayers and hugs to you and your family.  I am very sorry to hear of the passing of your Grandmother and your baby.  I wish you comfort and healing and strength.  Please know we are all here for you.    It will get better, I know from experience, take one day at a time.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, another day of rain.  I was just above freezing yesterday, so had to scrape ice off my car, from the freezing rain.  Not seeing the sun makes everything gray and black.  I hope we get better weather soon.

Got mail from Universal yesterday.  I don't think we are going to vacation the rest of this year, but depending on the kids' schedules, I am not sure if we will vacation the same time as we have done for several years now.  Maybe a spring short trip to Universal?  Hmmmm.

It's Wednesday.  We certainly need that camel to come back.  He needs to bring the sun.


Time for a cup of tea this cool morning.  - and yes Raven, I know you are up too.  Here's a cup for you.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Kfish so sorry to hear about your baby and your grandmother. We are sending our thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Bluer101

Kfish,

I am at a loss for words during this sorrowful time. Please know that I am (plus all the homies here) thinking of you and praying for peace and comfort.

If there is anything we can do don't hesitate.


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks Mac. Unfortunately, I have some further tragic news....this evening we lost the baby. It was very sudden and we are going through a lot, but if you could send some prayers our way, I would greatly appreciate it.



 so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## damo

KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks Mac.  Unfortunately, I have some further tragic news....this evening we lost the baby.  It was very sudden and we are going through a lot, but if you could send some prayers our way, I would greatly appreciate it.



Lots of prayers sent from me.  I'm so sorry to hear of all the sadness that your family is going through right now.  I know that your hearts will be aching for a long time but I hope that we, here, can give you at least a little bit of comfort with our warm thoughts and wishes.


----------



## buckeev

Wow! I popped in to be another "Sad Dental Story"...but did a bit of catching up...and am floored to say the least.

 K...I am so sorry to hear of the incredibly rough time y'all have had. Lifting y'all up in prayer and offering our sincerest condolences.  Hugs all around for your family. 

Robert and the "Buckeev Family"


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Well, another day of rain.  I was just above freezing yesterday, so had to scrape ice off my car, from the freezing rain.  Not seeing the sun makes everything gray and black.  I hope we get better weather soon.
> 
> Got mail from Universal yesterday.  I don't think we are going to vacation the rest of this year, but depending on the kids' schedules, I am not sure if we will vacation the same time as we have done for several years now.  Maybe a spring short trip to Universal?  Hmmmm.
> 
> It's Wednesday.  We certainly need that camel to come back.  He needs to bring the sun.
> 
> 
> Time for a cup of tea this cool morning.  - and yes Raven, I know you are up too.  Here's a cup for you.



_lynne g, ugly weather here too the past 4 days.
cold, very cold and windy.
but, this weekend it might hit 40 and rain.

of course if the temps drop, that rain will become ice and then we will be just like you and scraping windshields.

glad you mentioned the camel.
i totally forgot today was wednesday.
when you don't go to work everyday like me now, the days all blend together.

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> when you don't go to work everyday like me now, the days all blend together.
> 
> _



Lol........that's what I say to DH........being a lady of leisure means I forget what day it is at times.....I can live with that.........



It's freezing outside here tonight......it was -5 this morning.......and already -2 tonight.......heating is on high.....very high, so house is lovely and cosy.......candles all lit....tree lights look great. Nice.

Bought the last of my presents and cards for Scotland today......shops were busy, but it's done. Just need to wrap them now.

Did second last day of my trip report today....nearly done now finally


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all

 This lady of leisure has a busy next few days.  Need to take GD to a Xmas fair at her pre-school tonight that is run by the middle school kids.  Note said to bring quarters for a 'cake run' .  Will have her thru Saturday, her mom is heading to NYC for shopping and Dad is still in the high school football state championship hunt.  Just found out I get to go to a BD party on Saturday afternoon with her too...please not chuckie cheese again

 this is for the southern homies:  went out to start my car.  had to grab a hairdryer and extension cord to warm up the door just to be able break the ice on it & open it.  figure another 20 minutes of warming it up and I might be able to see out the window lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all
> 
> This lady of leisure has a busy next few days.  Need to take GD to a Xmas fair at her pre-school tonight that is run by the middle school kids.  Note said to bring quarters for a 'cake run' .  Will have her thru Saturday, her mom is heading to NYC for shopping and Dad is still in the high school football state championship hunt.  Just found out I get to go to a BD party on Saturday afternoon with her too...please not chuckie cheese again
> 
> this is for the southern homies:  went out to start my car.  had to grab a hairdryer and extension cord to warm up the door just to be able break the ice on it & open it.  figure another 20 minutes of warming it up and I might be able to see out the window lol



Oh dear......that is cold!!! 

You do have a busy weekend ahead.....lots of lovely little kidlets around at a birthday party.......... You have to let us know what the quarters for a cake run is.......I have no idea..........


Trip report is finished   Did want to get it done before I head up to Scotland at the weekend......supposed to be Sunday, but forecast is snow over the hills so may leave a day early to avoid it. I hate snow.

My friend who only goes to Disney asked me weeks ago what planning I had done..........conversation went like this..........

Booked hotel.....
Booked flights.....
Bought Travel Insurance........
Arranged rental car.........

Planning over. So easy.

We have to be cold tonight again.......not as cold as Keisha or mac.......but too cold for me. 

Having baked sweet potato and roast chicken with roasted veg tonight.......have to go prepare it I suppose.......

Hope everyone`s good


----------



## macraven

_sad that your trip report is now over....



but already looking forward to the one that you will create after your fall 2015 trip.....................

have safe travels this weekend, carole!


janet, enjoy the kiddie bd party.
chuckie cheese isn't all that bad.
i kind of miss that place._


----------



## Lynne G

Mac - you actually miss that place?  Not me.  Thankfully, we outgrew that fast.  However, both kids still like a good arcade.  More than a few hours at DQ this trip.

Keisha, I hear ya.  Brute strength needed to open the door today.  Then ice scrape needed for the windows.  Just cold.  That wind today is cold, but at least Mr. Sun has made it a glorious sunny day.  I actually broke out the sunglasses.  Zippered that coat up tight, and gloves needed though.

Ah, the lady of leisure.... That won't be me for a least a decade.  Those kids are expensive!

Hope all are well and healing.  

Schumi, enjoyed reading your report.  Always do.  The end of one is a just a good reason to travel again.

Continuing to pray for Kfish and her family.    

Bucky, hope your dental issue gets resolved too.


----------



## Bluer101

Busy day but we just arrived at RPR. 

It was nice to get our same suite, turndown already done, and welcome gift. Watching some tv then bed.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Busy day but we just arrived at RPR.
> 
> It was nice to get our same suite, turndown already done, and welcome gift. Watching some tv then bed.





_it's so nice to be back home !!

i know you all will have fun.


did Mrs Bluer get her foot shot today?
crossing my fingers she will be fine with walking._


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G, i like any pizza that i don't have to fix so Chucky Cheese worked for me.

haven't been there in years since the boys out grew the place........._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it's so nice to be back home !!  i know you all will have fun.  did Mrs Bluer get her foot shot today? crossing my fingers she will be fine with walking.



Yes she did. She just got through icing it like a good girl.


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> ...
> 
> Bucky, hope your dental issue gets resolved too.



Hah...No big deal...I get to start the serious work Weds...

On that note..
Does anybody know what a healthy kidney is worth on the medical black market? (I only need one ..correct?)


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Hah...No big deal...I get to start the serious work Weds...
> 
> On that note..
> Does anybody know what a healthy kidney is worth on the medical black market? (I only need one ..correct?)



_i have 4 sons.
you can have your pick of two of them

hire them out to preform work for you.
then they will give you all the profits.


and if they screw up, sell one of their kidneys


i'm trying to help you buck.
don't look a gift house in the mouth....._


----------



## Luckybee

schumigirl said:


> Oh dear......that is cold!!!
> 
> You do have a busy weekend ahead.....lots of lovely little kidlets around at a birthday party.......... You have to let us know what the quarters for a cake run is.......I have no idea..........
> 
> 
> Trip report is finished   Did want to get it done before I head up to Scotland at the weekend......supposed to be Sunday, but forecast is snow over the hills so may leave a day early to avoid it. I hate snow.
> 
> My friend who only goes to Disney asked me weeks ago what planning I had done..........conversation went like this..........
> 
> Booked hotel.....
> Booked flights.....
> Bought Travel Insurance........
> Arranged rental car.........
> 
> Planning over. So easy.
> 
> We have to be cold tonight again.......not as cold as Keisha or mac.......but too cold for me.
> 
> Having baked sweet potato and roast chicken with roasted veg tonight.......have to go prepare it I suppose.......
> 
> Hope everyone`s good



You don't know cold.....dh and I live in Ontario Canada in the Niagara region and it hasn't exactly been balmy here. Yesterday he had to fly to Thunder Bay for work. For the uninitiated that's way north. The lows hit minus 24 and 25 Celsius  which for you non metric folk is minus 12 and 13. He's still thawing out


----------



## pcstang

No thanks...shorts and flip flops for us!


----------



## schumigirl

Luckybee said:


> You don't know cold.....
> 
> For the uninitiated that's way north.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Busy day but we just arrived at RPR.
> 
> It was nice to get our same suite, turndown already done, and welcome gift. Watching some tv then bed.



Oh I nearly missed your post...........gotta love a welcome gift 

Have a fantastic trip and the other Bluers too..........I miss RPR........


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> No thanks...shorts and flip flops for us!



Yep, Florida living. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I nearly missed your post...........gotta love a welcome gift   Have a fantastic trip and the other Bluers too..........I miss RPR........



Wish you were here with us. It's cloudy and overcast but hey it's Universal. 

Had a good night sleep, eating breakfast (in room) then going to hit the parks. Check in later.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> i have 4 sons. you can have your pick of two of them  hire them out to preform work for you. then they will give you all the profits.  and if they screw up, sell one of their kidneys  i'm trying to help you buck. don't look a gift house in the mouth.....



Lol


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> Hah...No big deal...I get to start the serious work Weds...
> 
> On that note..
> Does anybody know what a healthy kidney is worth on the medical black market? (I only need one ..correct?)


 
 did u try digging in the couch?  usually a gold mine

bluers - whoo hoo.  curious, was there a big difference between RPR & PBH this trip?


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> did u try digging in the couch?  usually a gold mine  bluers - whoo hoo.  curious, was there a big difference between RPR & PBH this trip?



Big difference as what?


----------



## macraven

Luckybee said:


> You don't know cold.....dh and I live in Ontario Canada in the Niagara region and it hasn't exactly been balmy here. Yesterday he had to fly to Thunder Bay for work. For the uninitiated that's way north. The lows hit minus 24 and 25 Celsius  which for you non metric folk is minus 12 and 13. He's still thawing out




_.....     schumi knows cold alrighty.


she always has to translate the metric for me.  


i hate cold weather so much i plan to move south to get away from it._


----------



## macraven

_Bucky, keisha had good advice, i completely forgot about that one!


would your dentist do a trade for your first born in order to cover the dental work?
_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, Florida living.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you were here with us. It's cloudy and overcast but hey it's Universal.
> 
> Had a good night sleep, eating breakfast (in room) then going to hit the parks. Check in later.



_how is the sleeper sofa this time Bluer?
better than the one i had?

enjoy everything this week.
i think this has been the longest time period that you have not been at the darkside._


----------



## macraven

_*Kfish*
still sending you 
and prayers_


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer big difference as to price between two resorts.  Usually portofino is much higher for dates I've priced but casually looking at first 3 months of next year see many dates where royal pacific is less.  Probably due to conventions etc but just trying to keep tabs on it lol for future trip planning


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Bluer big difference as to price between two resorts.  Usually portofino is much higher for dates I've priced but casually looking at first 3 months of next year see many dates where royal pacific is less.  Probably due to conventions etc but just trying to keep tabs on it lol for future trip planning



_AP rates are gone for RPR but still available at PBH.
i have a ressie there for january but not switching from rpr even though it is higher._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> how is the sleeper sofa this time Bluer? better than the one i had?  enjoy everything this week. i think this has been the longest time period that you have not been at the darkside.



Same sofa as we are in our usual room tower 1.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Bluer big difference as to price between two resorts.  Usually portofino is much higher for dates I've priced but casually looking at first 3 months of next year see many dates where royal pacific is less.  Probably due to conventions etc but just trying to keep tabs on it lol for future trip planning



I only checked PBH a few times but no parlor. Plus it was way more money. This trip last night was like $146 and tonight and sat is $168 something I think. So with prices that low we had no choice.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _AP rates are gone for RPR but still available at PBH.
> i have a ressie there for january but not switching from rpr even though it is higher._


 
 yes, the AP rates make a big difference all the way around



Bluer101 said:


> I only checked PBH a few times but no parlor. Plus it was way more money. This trip last night was like $146 and tonight and sat is $168 something I think. So with prices that low we had no choice.



 the parlor is a powerful incentiveand would be a tipping point for me if rates were comparable.  thanks for the info

 even though PBH is my favorite onsite, I find it difficult to justify paying an additional $30+ a night for same type of room/rate.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _.....     schumi knows cold alrighty.
> 
> 
> she always has to translate the metric for me.
> 
> 
> i hate cold weather so much i plan to move south to get away from it._



I sure do 

Although I do have Kyle translate the conversions to me before I convert for you........math is my weakness......yes......even simple math 

I make up for it in other ways though 


We have -5c here this morning.......but should be a lovely sunny day to travel to Scotland in by the time the sun comes up..........

So have a great weekend folks and will catch up when I get home


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> I sure do   Although I do have Kyle translate the conversions to me before I convert for you........math is my weakness......yes......even simple math   I make up for it in other ways though   We have -5c here this morning.......but should be a lovely sunny day to travel to Scotland in by the time the sun comes up..........  So have a great weekend folks and will catch up when I get home



It's going to be 80 here at RPR. Going to be a pool day we think before Xmas stuff tonight.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, you gonna hit the concert tonight?
since it is their (MS) first night, maybe not as crowded for youse all.



i have no memory of what an 80 degree feels like..........._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Bluer, you gonna hit the concert tonight? since it is their (MS) first night, maybe not as crowded for youse all.  i have no memory of what an 80 degree feels like...........



Yes, going to MS and Macy parade tonight. We got out of the room at 10:30 am and hit IOA for some rides and grinchmas. We are at the pool for lunch and relax now for the afternoon. Sorry for the photo to all the cold weather people. It's 81 and swimming.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Yes, going to MS and Macy parade tonight. We got out of the room at 10:30 am and hit IOA for some rides and grinchmas. We are at the pool for lunch and relax now for the afternoon. Sorry for the photo to all the cold weather people. It's 81 and swimming.



_a beautiful picture like that needs a second posting !!_


----------



## Bluer101

Sorry for lunch snacks.


----------



## keishashadow

nice to see the sun is still shining somewhere

 I love the change in the seasons

 I love the change in the seasons

 if I say it another 100 times I might start to believe it lol


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> nice to see the sun is still shining somewhere
> 
> I love the change in the seasons
> 
> I love the change in the seasons
> 
> if I say it another 100 times I might start to believe it lol




_
i hate the change of seasons
i hate the change of seasons


sorry, should have been
i hate the change in the seasons
i hate the change in the seasons


i don't like cold weather, icy streets, blowing winds, snow, freezing rain, fridgid temps but i do love sunshine._


----------



## macraven

_i mentioned this to one of the homies yesterday but forgot to post it here.


some idiot knocked into my mail box yesterday.
i went out to get my mail and the box and post were fine.

70 minutes after that, Mr Mac comes home and asks me who destroyed our mailbox.

i had no idea what he was talking about.

mailboxes on our street are on the opposite side of the houses.
mailboxes are placed at the edge of an open field.
gotta cross over the street to reach the mailboxes.

post in the ground so wobbly but still kind of in an upright position 
box itself has no bottom and the hinges on the door flap were hanging off.

it's below freezing here.
no way could we have a new post put in with concrete in this weather.
total headache and mess to deal with........

think we can brace the post and send Mr Mac to Ace hardware to get another mailbox tomorrow.


this will be our 3rd replacement............._


----------



## buckeev

Gee. thanks for the CRUNCY food pics BLUERrrrrrrr! 

My Demon...errr....DENTIST appt. got rescheduled-(NOT by me)-to WEDNESDAY!...and probably won't even get the fillings/repairs/caps or anything remotely encouraging done this week.
 9 days of Free Disney DP, and and I may be be using my table service credits for double mashed potatoes! 
I've already shuffled this trip arrival/departure time around and it cost me a small fortune, but this close, it's almost impossible...and I can't lose another couple of Character meals for the boy...there will be a serious meltdown!

Oh, and as for finding anything valuable in the couch cushions...those get almost daily attention while searching for the stooped remotes!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Gee. thanks for the CRUNCY food pics BLUERrrrrrrr!
> 
> My Demon...errr....DENTIST appt. got rescheduled-(NOT by me)-to WEDNESDAY!...and probably won't even get the fillings/repairs/caps or anything remotely encouraging done this week.
> 9 days of Free Disney DP, and and I may be be using my table service credits for double mashed potatoes!
> I've already shuffled this trip arrival/departure time around and it cost me a small fortune, but this close, it's almost impossible...and I can't lose another couple of Character meals for the boy...there will be a serious meltdown!
> 
> Oh, and as for finding anything valuable in the couch cushions...those get almost daily attention while searching for the stooped remotes!



_so the monday appointment got canned and they gave you camel day instead?
that's crap.

i don't know how anyone could kiss off 9 days of the dining plan living on soup and soft stuff.
this is the time to eat steak if you have the ddp.......

maybe if you drink a lot while at the motherland you will be able to eat and not feel the pain.
this is an awful situation you are in.

if they do a temp cap-ing, you could still eat.


8 years back, i was rear ended and ended up hitting my mouth on the steering wheel.
yea, 10 days out from a trip to orlando.....
my demon did a temp capping of 10 teeth and eating wasn't a problem for me.

as long as i didn't smile for any pictures, i looked "normal"........


crossing my fingers and eyes that the demon appt goes good for youse and the job will be done so you can eat and be painfree for the trip.


kids do revolt when they miss out on their character dinners.......
and what it takes to go through in order to ADR those dinners in advance is a job!

hang in there homie_


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev, 

Sorry about the postponed dentist, it stinks waiting. 

We slept in and had breakfast. We are packed up and almost ready to leave. Not visiting the parks today as we want to get home and ready for the week.


----------



## macraven

_are you home yet?_


----------



## Lynne G

And the blowing winds, bringing the polar cold, so happy I cannot feel my face or fingers.  Ah, yes, it is cold, just above freezing, with 40 mph winds. 

Football today.

Bluers, safe travel home.

Buckeev, sorry to hear of the delay.  Stinks all around.   


Keisha, waiting for the big storm coming in a day or two.  Did it hit you yet?   Thankfully, to be massive rain and not snow or ice.


Peaceful Sunday to ya all!


----------



## macraven

_Lynne G, the cold weather sucks.

believe it or not, you will thaw out by july 4th._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> are you home yet?



Yep at 2pm. 

Out food shopping for the week.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Yep at 2pm.
> 
> Out food shopping for the week.



_it's almost 7 pm....
still food shopping?_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> it's almost 7 pm.... still food shopping?



I posted that at 4:17. Lol


----------



## buckeev

Thanks all for the concerns....I'll be fine. Hey...George Washington ain't got nuttin' on me when it comes to wood carving skills! (He must've liked Fried Turkey as much as I (used to) like Fried Turkey! 

Spent pert-near all day "fine-tuning" (over managing as my bride sez.!) on our Christmas Trip...
Caught another couple of nights at POR to bookend our Wilderness Lodge stay...and then head to Hard Rock before finishing up with a couple of nights at Cabana Bay. Got some AP rates on a few of the nights, so that definitely softens the blow a bit. Lots of moving and shuffling, but we'll let the baggage dudes make most of the hotel transfers. 
Dang these stinkin' car rentals rates...sickening. I could upgrade my pending crowns for these prices!


----------



## macraven

_car rentals are always sky high during holiday periods.

i quit renting cars some years back and do car service.
it turns out cheaper for me doing that.


and i never get lost on the roads now.........


you are gonna have a great vacation!_


----------



## keishashadow

Between the cold and the dental issues will call it blue Monday but got an email from Macy's that they are having a green Monday sale today.Does that mean in spirit of hugging trees you have to bring your own bag?

Introduced my GD to Harry Potter movies this weekend, she is entranced. wasn't old enough to 'get' it during last visit to the parks. She already has her first wand. The big bowl of popcorn we enjoyed played havoc with the temporary bridge I've been rocking for two months. 

called my dentist the next morning and got text message back he was in a tree stand hunting bambi, would be back the next day and would call. sigh he said to forget the glue and use pollident to re affix, surprised how well it worked.

spent 1-1/2 hours in chair last night (looking like a rapper with all the gold teeth lol). Mouth still hurting but once the nerves settle down should be golden woo hoo

mac wonder if somebody hit the mailbox? I live on edge of sticks, read in the newspaper that kids still randomly take batting practice on them, not sure if that is common elsewhere.




buckeev said:


> Gee. thanks for the CRUNCY food pics BLUERrrrrrrr!
> 
> My Demon...errr....DENTIST appt. got rescheduled-(NOT by me)-to WEDNESDAY!...and probably won't even get the fillings/repairs/caps or anything remotely encouraging done this week.
> 9 days of Free Disney DP, and and I may be be using my table service credits for double mashed potatoes!
> I've already shuffled this trip arrival/departure time around and it cost me a small fortune, but this close, it's almost impossible...and I can't lose another couple of Character meals for the boy...there will be a serious meltdown!
> 
> Oh, and* as for finding anything valuable in the couch cushions...those get almost daily attention while searching for the stooped remotes*!



lol, I just hope there aren't spiders lurking when I stick my hand in there.

it stinks to have dental issues, let along when the chomping is good on vacation. Perhaps they can get temporaries in place. another option is to go rogue and call aspen dental if u have them in the area. They are quick for at least temporary fixes when regular dentist is unavailable.

WL is one of our fav WDW resorts, great choice! POR is also great, FQ was always our pick there but really liked Riverside our last trip. What day do you leave?

re rental cars, have u checked out the transportation forum here for codes? If you don't have a preference as to using a particular provider, priceline is a really great option. Last January we needed a mini-van and the rates were insane. I bid $15 a day & wound up paying $230 all in for a 9 day rental for $230...saved me over 60 percent from best rate I had found. Wound up with a brand new minivan from Hertz. Only issue was waiting in the terminal at the counter but easy enough to have one adult grab luggage and another head to the counter. 



Lynne G said:


> And the blowing winds, bringing the polar cold, so happy I cannot feel my face or fingers. Ah, yes, it is cold, just above freezing, with 40 mph winds.
> 
> Keisha, waiting for the big storm coming in a day or two. Did it hit you yet? Thankfully, to be massive rain and not snow or ice.
> !



I think we are going to dodge that storm. Hope u don't get hit too hard.

My oldest DS's high school football team has made it to state championship game on Friday in Hershey.  With the storm not sure if we are going to be able to get there, game starts at 1 pm. In good weather it's a 4 hour drive, turnpike gets so bad over the mountains when it storms, just hate idea of not being there.



Bluer101 said:


> Yep at 2pm.
> 
> Out food shopping for the week.



Did mrs bluers foot cooperate during the trip?


----------



## macraven




----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> Between the cold and the dental issues will call it blue Monday but got an email from Macy's that they are having a green Monday sale today.Does that mean in spirit of hugging trees you have to bring your own bag?
> 
> Introduced my GD to Harry Potter movies this weekend, she is entranced. wasn't old enough to 'get' it during last visit to the parks. She already has her first wand. The big bowl of popcorn we enjoyed played havoc with the temporary bridge I've been rocking for two months.
> 
> called my dentist the next morning and got text message back he was in a tree stand hunting bambi, would be back the next day and would call. sigh he said to forget the glue and use pollident to re affix, surprised how well it worked.
> 
> spent 1-1/2 hours in chair last night (looking like a rapper with all the gold teeth lol). Mouth still hurting but once the nerves settle down should be golden woo hoo
> 
> mac wonder if somebody hit the mailbox? I live on edge of sticks, read in the newspaper that kids still randomly take batting practice on them, not sure if that is common elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I just hope there aren't spiders lurking when I stick my hand in there.
> 
> it stinks to have dental issues, let along when the chomping is good on vacation. Perhaps they can get temporaries in place. another option is to go rogue and call aspen dental if u have them in the area. They are quick for at least temporary fixes when regular dentist is unavailable.
> 
> WL is one of our fav WDW resorts, great choice! POR is also great, FQ was always our pick there but really liked Riverside our last trip. What day do you leave?
> 
> re rental cars, have u checked out the transportation forum here for codes? If you don't have a preference as to using a particular provider, priceline is a really great option. Last January we needed a mini-van and the rates were insane. I bid $15 a day & wound up paying $230 all in for a 9 day rental for $230...saved me over 60 percent from best rate I had found. Wound up with a brand new minivan from Hertz. Only issue was waiting in the terminal at the counter but easy enough to have one adult grab luggage and another head to the counter.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are going to dodge that storm. Hope u don't get hit too hard.
> 
> My oldest DS's high school football team has made it to state championship game on Friday in Hershey.  With the storm not sure if we are going to be able to get there, game starts at 1 pm. In good weather it's a 4 hour drive, turnpike gets so bad over the mountains when it storms, just hate idea of not being there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did mrs bluers foot cooperate during the trip?



We are wheels up on the 19th...(dang skool distrik changed the finals dates...really messed us up!)..I had a very good car rental rate, ($316), for all 22 days, but the 3 day delay made the rates more than quadruple! 
I've tried many options...still looking!


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> We are wheels up on the 19th...(dang skool distrik changed the finals dates...really messed us up!)..I had a very good car rental rate, ($316), for all 22 days, but the 3 day delay made the rates more than quadruple!
> I've tried many options...still looking!


 
 wow, that is a most excellent rate for 3 weeks!


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> wow, that is a most excellent rate for 3 weeks!



Yep. By stringing together THREE different rentals today, all with Dollar, I've got it down to $620! BUT...If they won't merger them at the MCO desk and/or booth, I will hafta make two trips from WDW BACK to MCO to return, then rent again. (They did merge two together for me last Christmas, and it helped a ton!)
I'm still in that "gray area" as to whether it might just be better to do cabs/taxi-vans...but I hate not having "complete" control over my transportation options while in Orlando, especially with Gage's issues. 
That $20 plus parkin' at HRH might help me talk myself into it though!

My. Brain. Hurts.


----------



## Lynne G

Ahhh, a Monday night.  Cold.

Hah, our weather people are saying expect heavy rain tomorrow morning and  heavy rain in the afternoon hours.  Why do not just say it will rain all day, all darn day!  Puddles here coming soon then.  Not complaining.  Snow showers are predicted if the weather gets cooler than expected.  Just as long as it is well above freezing, I am ok with the bad weather.  Winter Noreasters starting early this year.


----------



## macraven

_wouldn't it be great Lynne G if we could fast forward to the month of June......._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Keisha my foot cooperated this trip.    I had to keep icing it every night but I did well. Doctor said I wouldn't have any problems as long as I watched it and had ice at night. Still bothering me some but I can't complain. Thanks for asking.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Keisha my foot cooperated this trip.    I had to keep icing it every night but I did well. Doctor said I wouldn't have any problems as long as I watched it and had ice at night. Still bothering me some but I can't complain. Thanks for asking.



_i was wondering how your foot was on the trip and doing the park.
hope you get to the point where you will be painfree.

remember to use the other foot when kicking anyone's butt so you don't aggravate the bad foot.
_


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Keisha my foot cooperated this trip.  I had to keep icing it every night but I did well. Doctor said I wouldn't have any problems as long as I watched it and had ice at night. Still bothering me some but I can't complain. Thanks for asking.






buckeev said:


> Yep. By stringing together THREE different rentals today, all with Dollar, I've got it down to $620! BUT...If they won't merger them at the MCO desk and/or booth, I will hafta make two trips from WDW BACK to MCO to return, then rent again. (They did merge two together for me last Christmas, and it helped a ton!)
> I'm still in that "gray area" as to whether it might just be better to do cabs/taxi-vans...but I hate not having "complete" control over my transportation options while in Orlando, especially with Gage's issues.
> That $20 plus parkin' at HRH might help me talk myself into it though!
> 
> My. Brain. Hurts.


 
 hmmm have priced my share of rentals but never though to try and price out for multiple best dates then merge.  will file that hint away lol

 I take it you're not a fan of WDW's not-so ME but perhaps u could work it in with picking something up there?

 good luck figuring out that puzzle but how cool to be spending the Christmas holiday in Orlando!  have never attempted to brave the crowds.

 Lynne - weatherman was talking this am about the possibility mac's cold front won't stall long enough to hold off the storm for us.   they've doubled this storm's forecast snow count for Indiana where my youngest is attacking those finals this week.  As long as we don't get anywhere near the foot of snow the north eastern part of state is supposed to get, i'll call it a win!


----------



## macraven

_second day of no sun here.

hoping the light on my computer will give my face a tan. _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _second day of no sun here.
> 
> hoping the light on my computer will give my face a tan. _



No sun here either 

Arrived home from A very cold and wild Scotland today.........it was perishing and the mountains are covered in snow which is pretty but bloomin cold!!

Apparently we have a "weather bomb" headed our way tonight, think it followed us back........most of the ferries where mum lives were all cancelled after we left........weather is really bad. Came through, rain, sleet, snow then it got really bad!!!!! We were supposed to be leaving tomorrow but weather dictated it may not have been possible to leave then.

But had lovely visit with my mum and the rellies........came back with lots of lovely presents and some traditional Scottish butter tablet....... among other goodies.

Catching up now on last few days..........

Buckeev is waiting on demon dentist and heading to Orlando soon........woohooooo.........Janet has new gnashers and Mac has no mailbox..........

Having chinese takeout tonight...........


----------



## macraven

_welcome back home homie........_


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are back and enjoyed the family visit Schumi.  Ok, I have vacationed in Scotland, but what is a butter tablet?  Cake?

Noreaster hit today.  HIgh winds with lots of rain.  Roads closed. Yeah, Mac, dreaming of a nice, not too warm, June.   Even the dog won't go out.  I did, and wished I had gloves on.  It's cold too!

Holiday music is everywhere now.  Even had to find a parking space at our local mall Sunday afternoon.  Kids are excited, next week is their last full week before the winter break. Some of the houses have such eleborate light displays in our neighborhood.  Festive time.

Hope Mrs. Bluer's foot gets better soon. 
Hope Mac gets a new, industrial strength mailbox.  
Hope Buckeev can eat at the World and enjoy. 
And continued thoughts and prayers for Kfish and her family.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, Scottish tablet is pure heaven in your mouth......and I don't have a particularly sweet tooth!! It's commonly and incorrectly assumed to be fudge, but it's nothing like fudge. It's hard, but not toffee like. It melts in your mouth and is very, very, very very sugary.

One of the most unhealthy things you can ever eat for both your health and your teeth!!! But home made tablet is the best ever and it was always a treat, especially at Halloween......the people who were known to make it and give out tablet always had the most kids at their door every year....lol.......some kids were known to change masks and try and go twice to those houses 


http://www.scottish-at-heart.com/scottish-tablet.html

This recipe may give you an idea of what it is 

A lady from my mums church makes fantastic tablet and she gave me loads to bring home...........I'm trying to ration it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _welcome back home homie........_


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> Lynne, Scottish tablet is pure heaven in your mouth......and I don't have a particularly sweet tooth!! It's commonly and incorrectly assumed to be fudge, but it's nothing like fudge. It's hard, but not toffee like. It melts in your mouth and is very, very, very very sugary.
> 
> One of the most unhealthy things you can ever eat for both your health and your teeth!!! But home made tablet is the best ever and it was always a treat, especially at Halloween......the people who were known to make it and give out tablet always had the most kids at their door every year....lol.......some kids were known to change masks and try and go twice to those houses
> 
> 
> http://www.scottish-at-heart.com/scottish-tablet.html
> 
> This recipe may give you an idea of what it is
> 
> A lady from my mums church makes fantastic tablet and she gave me loads to bring home...........I'm trying to ration it



thanks for the info and recipe.  It does seem alot like I make my homemade peanut butter fudge.  I also use sugar and beat it until smooth.  Hmm, instead of fudge, I may try this.  Nothing better than sweets for this time of year.


----------



## goofyfigment

Just a quick hello. Things have been so crazy lately. We went to pa and Delaware for thanksgiving and those freezing temperatures killed me. Been back a week and still trying to beat this flu like thing. Hope all is well with yous.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Just a quick hello. Things have been so crazy lately. We went to pa and Delaware for thanksgiving and those freezing temperatures killed me. Been back a week and still trying to beat this flu like thing. Hope all is well with yous.



_did you bring back any snowballs so you could show off to your floridian friends?


how's the wedding plans going?

hope you get over the flu real soon!

_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Noreaster hit today.  HIgh winds with lots of rain.  Roads closed. Yeah, Mac, dreaming of a nice, not too warm, June.   Even the dog won't go out.  I did, and wished I had gloves on.  It's cold too!
> 
> Holiday music is everywhere now.  Even had to find a parking space at our local mall Sunday afternoon.  Kids are excited, next week is their last full week before the winter break. Some of the houses have such eleborate light displays in our neighborhood.  Festive time.
> 
> Hope Mrs. Bluer's foot gets better soon.
> Hope Mac gets a new, industrial strength mailbox.
> Hope Buckeev can eat at the World and enjoy.
> And continued thoughts and prayers for Kfish and her family.



_homie, your weather suxs................
it's only december, how much worse is this winter going to get?
well, technically not winter until later this month but i call it as i see it.

i am going to wish all the nasty weather you have goes away.

tell me later if i have that power

have you finished your holiday shopping yet?  have the tree up now?


i missed the mailman yesterday.
but this morning i saw the mailtruck and ran outside so he gave me the mail.

we gotta get the box replaced and set up as i don't want to miss any of our bills that come in the mail..........lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Well Mac, if the Farmer's Almanac is right, we are to get a very cold, snowy winter.  I'll let you know, and I hope the prediction is wrong.  I tell the kids, the worse weather, and coldest is usually in February.   

No tree or decorations yet.  I am slow.  I do have most of the gifts bought, but nothing wrapped yet.  I have plenty of time.  I need to send the cards out though.  We've received quite a few already.  The week-end will be here, and that's when I plan to get some holiday things done.  I may test out making a Scottish tablet then too, to see if I can make it.  If so, it may be a good Christmas Eve gift.  We all bring food to DM's house, so sweets are a perfect gift.      


Time for a warm cup of tea.


----------



## keishashadow

I'm getting sliced and diced again this afternoon at derm's office.  might as well stop at the mall across the street first hehe

 carole - yum, so it's a low-calorie treat?  lol  sounds like something my mr would like.  might try it if, any idea if u can use a stand mixer for the long stir part?



goofyfigment said:


> Just a quick hello. Things have been so crazy lately. We went to pa and Delaware for thanksgiving and those freezing temperatures killed me. Been back a week and still trying to beat this flu like thing. Hope all is well with yous.



 after seeing the temps in Orlando this am, think u may have brought the chill back with you.  Get better soon.

 mac how nice u have a new activity...mail watch.  crazy situation


----------



## Bluer101

First happy hump day!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



------------



Lynne G said:


> thanks for the info and recipe.  It does seem alot like I make my homemade peanut butter fudge.  I also use sugar and beat it until smooth.  Hmm, instead of fudge, I may try this.  Nothing better than sweets for this time of year.


    Yep, looks like the PB fudge we make to. Confectionary sugar!  





goofyfigment said:


> Just a quick hello. Things have been so crazy lately. We went to pa and Delaware for thanksgiving and those freezing temperatures killed me. Been back a week and still trying to beat this flu like thing. Hope all is well with yous.


    Hope you get better too. I'm still not feeling 100% since I had the flu a few weeks or so ago. It seems to just hang around.   





macraven said:


> did you bring back any snowballs so you could show off to your floridian friends?  how's the wedding plans going?  hope you get over the flu real soon!


    The balls down here that I know of I'm not showing to any of my friends. Lol  





keishashadow said:


> I'm getting sliced and diced again this afternoon at derm's office.  might as well stop at the mall across the street first hehe  carole - yum, so it's a low-calorie treat?  lol  sounds like something my mr would like.  might try it if, any idea if u can use a stand mixer for the long stir part?  after seeing the temps in Orlando this am, think u may have brought the chill back with you.  Get better soon.  mac how nice u have a new activity...mail watch.  crazy situation


    Good luck at the derm.   It's cold down here to day. Right now 60 out, burr.


----------



## keishashadow

Looking at that snow sculpture and marveling.  I have a hard enough time making a snowman that doesn't topple lol

Brrr to u lol.  I love to see the steam come off the pools when it's cold down there


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Well Mac, if the Farmer's Almanac is right, we are to get a very cold, snowy winter.  I'll let you know, and I hope the prediction is wrong.  I tell the kids, the worse weather, and coldest is usually in February.
> 
> No tree or decorations yet.  I am slow.  I do have most of the gifts bought, but nothing wrapped yet.  I have plenty of time.  I need to send the cards out though.  We've received quite a few already.  The week-end will be here, and that's when I plan to get some holiday things done.  I may test out making a Scottish tablet then too, to see if I can make it.  If so, it may be a good Christmas Eve gift.  We all bring food to DM's house, so sweets are a perfect gift.
> 
> 
> Time for a warm cup of tea.




_i ate the last of my tablet last night.
and i was thinking of you.
they are so delicious!!

yes, february is our worst month of the year for low temps, snow and nasty weather.
i always enjoy reading the weather for orlando during that month.....

we haven't done a thing yet for christmas.
i'm in the midst of dealing with a wedding on saturday and in between time, planning on a funeral for both of my paternal units in florida.

i don't plan to do any shopping or big celebration this year.
will give the sons a check and call it their christmas gift.

next year should be different.

keisha, good luck with Dr Doom today.
will he put pretty bandaids on you?
i'm glad you gave us the camel so i can know what day of the week it is.


Bluer, i know you did the snow camel just for us.
you know how much that is appreciated.
snow balls come in all sizes.
some as small as m&m's while others can be as large as a basketball.

minutes ago i found out i need to do a dinner for about 14 people on friday.
think i will deal with that on thursday.
this is not my day to make decisions............lol


i saw the mail truck this morning.
i was quick and did get the mail.
it is kind of like having a full time job waiting for the mailman.

i keep forgetting it is cold outside and we keep our house very warm.
when i see the mail truck i stop everything and run outside.
walking back from the mailbox area, i realize how dumb it is to not have a coat/hat on.........
_


----------



## buckeev

Demon visit #2...Well. This was pretty much "waste" of time and $...they had me in this *$@*! Chair for over THREE HOURS...only to finally tell me that it'd be best to DO NOTHING before my trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> thanks for the info and recipe.  It does seem alot like I make my homemade peanut butter fudge.  I also use sugar and beat it until smooth.  Hmm, instead of fudge, I may try this.  Nothing better than sweets for this time of year.



If it turns out like fudge......then you don't have tablet. It should snap when you break it really. That's not really the recipe I use, but it's the easiest one I could find.



keishashadow said:


> carole - yum, so it's a low-calorie treat?  lol  sounds like something my mr would like.  might try it if, any idea if u can use a stand mixer for the long stir part?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Lol......yes very low calorie.........nah........doesn't work great with a mixer.....it's one of these things that's a labor of love.......you end up beating it for much longer than any recipe ever tells you......sometimes it just doesn't work....all depends on house temps and stuff too apparently........mine works occasionally....but I get bored beating it....and you really do have to get it to the right temp and beat like mad. It's an odd thing. But so gorgeous.
> 
> I brought Mac some over in September but it had to be shop bought as you can't bring home made stuff in......we asked. Totally different texture to fudge which I don't really like......but this :cloud9: You and the Mr would love it I'll bet
> 
> Mac..........so you got the 14 for dinner.......I wondered........plenty of time to decide what to serve.......bet it'll be lovely whatever you do :) We keep our house very warm too......I forget how cold it is out too if I run outside to do something......I hate the cold!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bitterly cold today.....glad we left Scotland yesterday as it was worse today. Mum said they had hail, sleet, thunder and lightning then snow all with high winds and sea swells. Just freezing here.
> 
> Having cosy night in tonight with the tv I think :thumbsup2


----------



## Lynne G

Well Schumi, can I have your recipe.  I'd like to try it.  Sounds like our kind of sweet.  Like that it breaks apart.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Well Schumi, can I have your recipe.  I'd like to try it.  Sounds like our kind of sweet.  Like that it breaks apart.



Lol....I don't have a recipe to follow, it's just what I have done over the years, but basically they're not that different ......some add vanilla essence some don't......I never do. It's sweet enough on its own.

I will google search later and see if the one my mother taught me is online now......I'm more of a 'by eye' cook........no measurements. Doesn't always work though like I said........more than once we have sat with a spoon each as it turns out like very soft ganache and doesn't set   very temperamental but always lush!!


Buckeev.......that sucks!!! 3 hours and they're not doing anything? When do you leave for your trip now.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Demon visit #2...Well. This was pretty much "waste" of time and $...they had me in this *$@*! Chair for over THREE HOURS...only to finally tell me that it'd be best to DO NOTHING before my trip.






_if you can't find any other demon doc before your trip, ask schumi ......

she found one in celebration while on her vacation this year.


i can't believe you will be doing the entire vacation with the dental issue.
there has to be somebody you can find before you leave for emergency dental work._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _if you can't find any other demon doc before your trip, ask schumi ......
> 
> she found one in celebration while on her vacation this year.
> 
> 
> i can't believe you will be doing the entire vacation with the dental issue.
> there has to be somebody you can find before you leave for emergency dental work._



Every dentist in this village is absolutely swamped...(end of year insurance crap)...I also wanted to get new glasses before we left and I let that window close...I need to quit spending so much time "planning" our trips...and take care of things 'round here...(Mrs. Buckeev wholeheartedly agrees with THAT statement!!!)


----------



## Bluer101

Hello, it's cold down here stop sending so much our way, just a little please.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Every dentist in this village is absolutely swamped...(end of year insurance crap)...I also wanted to get new glasses before we left and I let that window close...I need to quit spending so much time "planning" our trips...and take care of things 'round here...(Mrs. Buckeev wholeheartedly agrees with THAT statement!!!)




Buckeev...........Trip stuff is so much more fun though..........you just reminded me I need to book my yearly eye test......I forget every year 

Bluer........that's not what you're supposed to have in Florida. We have 2  degrees Celsius  which is about 34 degrees Fahrenheit,  but our real feel temp is -6celsius. It is bitterly cold again today.......I was born for warmer climes 



Been doing some cooking today.....bought a big joint of beef yesterday, cooked it letting it cool then will slice it down and put in in portions and freeze. Doing the same tomorrow with ham joint. Love when both freezers are full to bursting 


Trying to find some white hot chocolate........normal stores don't have it so will have to search online I think. 

Have a great Thursday


----------



## schumigirl

14 sleeps till Christmas


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Hello, it's cold down here stop sending so much our way, just a little please.



_you're talking to the wrong crowd. 

it's 25 here right now and that's with the sun shinning....._


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> 14 sleeps till Christmas


----------



## macraven

_haven't done any thinking about christmas yet, concentrating on a wedding this week.

i don't even have an idea if there will be a rehearsal dinner tomorow....
still waiting to get an email about it.


and, still watching for the mail truck everyday.
sooner or later Mr Mac needs to go to Ace hardware and buy a mailbox........


that warm spell we were due to get starting tonight isn't going to happen.
i'm with the other homies of cold weather.

hope all are doing fine.



Kfish  thinking of you_


----------



## macraven

_it's friday an it's cold.


i was hoping when i woke up this morning it would be 70 degrees.
it must have been a dream.............._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _it's friday an it's cold.
> _



Same here Mac..........very cold today. Even with my furry hat I was still cold....and met our closest Neighbor in our village and and he is Never cold.........he was wrapped up like he was heading to the North Pole. 

I wish I lived in Barbados. 

Spicy Pulled pork in a wrap tonight and sweet potato wedges.......decided against salad.............and I found somewhere I can get white hot chocolate 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> it's friday an it's cold.  i was hoping when i woke up this morning it would be 70 degrees. it must have been a dream..............



It's not even 70 degrees here Mac. We were in the 50's here this morning and should be colder tonight. I know it's colder there but we can't take too much cold down here even though I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Oh by the way.... Mac how is the rehearsal dinner coming???? Hope all goes well this weekend!


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> It's not even 70 degrees here Mac. We were in the 50's here this morning and should be colder tonight. I know it's colder there but we can't take too much cold down here even though I'm really enjoying it.



_since you don't have winters like we do, i'm sure it is miserable when it is in the 40's for you.

hang in there as your low temps shouldn't last all december.

once you have lived in warmer climates with mild winters, you just can't get used to the cold i imagine._


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone,

I want to say thank you for your thoughts and prayers.  It still a very painful time period.  Death of my grandmother, loss of my infant and Christopher fell down an entire flight of stairs (he is fine BTW)....has just made for a hellish 2 weeks.  I still don't have any answers, my Dr. still is unsure...but we are still waiting on some tests.  And the likelihood is that we may never know.

As awful as this entire thing has been, I have to say that I cannot stand when others tell you how you should be feeling.  After the ordeal occurred, a pastor stopped in to offer prayers.  Then a bereavement nurse.  Then another nurse that wanted to sprinkle Holy Water on the baby.  This put me more over the edge then anything else.  I had accepted that this child never took a breath in this world, so I did not feel the need to say goodbye to it that way.  I did not give a name, see it, nothing.  Some people may think that is horrible, but it technically was not a person and I did not want to develop an attachment because I knew that I would have to let it go.  My husband and I decided this would help us move on.  And I made a realization just a day or so ago.  I have been having sad moments, shedding a tear or two and researching on what could have gone wrong on the computer....and then I look down at my feet.  The most gorgeous little boy is smiling at me and pushing for my attention while I am busy in my own grief.  He is and should be my concentration and that I need to be focusing on what I have right now...more will come later.  I am one lucky Mommy and I need to think ahead to next week and making his Christmas special and full of Florida magic (2 weeks of fun here we come!).

Sorry for the rant...I just needed to vent.  But on a brighter note, after I saw my Dr. on Wed., we have been given the green light to start trying again once my body returns to normal.  

Thanks again


----------



## schumigirl

KFish......you have continued good wishes and hugs from all of us.

You're right to do what's right for you. How you feel is so personal and yes there's nothing worse than someone telling you what you should do or how you should feel.

I'm sure you'll have a magical Christmas and trip too


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Oh by the way.... Mac how is the rehearsal dinner coming???? Hope all goes well this weekend!



_only 2 no shows for it other than that, the soon to be Mr & Mrs enjoyed themselves and the food.

i told them to pick the place they enjoyed the most and they did.


all i had to do was be there and pay the bill.
i had the easy part in all of last night.

went to Wendys after i got home.


going to have a busy day.
hope all youse homies behave yourselves here.......
_


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, 
still have you and your husband in my prayers.

thank you for sharing with us.

it's a tough time you are going through but when you have Christoper hugging your legs and looking up at you smiling, keep smiling back.

it is impossible to change the past.
you do what you have to do to move on.

hope you have a peaceful christmas.



teach the little guy to go down the stairs on his butt not head first......
that had to be a  moment!


_


----------



## Lynne G

KFish, no need to feel bad about venting.  All venting is allowed and thank you for sharing.  No one can judge you, even if they think they have the right. I continue to send good thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  Hugs to little Chris, I am glad he was not hurt.  Toddlers can be so much fun.  There will always be good and bad times.  Losses are always hard, and each person has their own grieving period.    Know that time does heal, and those memories will become sweet and will always be in your heart.  

Mac  glad the dinner went well.  We did a 5 guys run today.  Fried food is always good.

Bluers, sorry to hear about the cold weather.  I remember my grandmother's house in Miami did not have a heater, as it never seem to get cold enough to use it.  We are around freezing today.  It was cold.  Hope warmer temps are soon for you.


Dark night and time to chill.  Hope all have/had a good night.


----------



## buckeev

KF...
Continued prayers for emotional and physical healing .

Robert


----------



## macraven

_finally back home.
it was a sweet wedding this evening.


first thing i had to do when i got back home was feed the cats.......
back to the real world now. _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _finally back home.
> it was a sweet wedding this evening.
> 
> 
> first thing i had to do when i got back home was feed the cats.......
> back to the real world now. _



Glad the wedding went so well..........



Had another very lazy Sunday today. We all slept late.......had just one of those do nothing days.......I was supposed to be wrapping presents but didn't even get around to that..........had a nap this afternoon too. Tom says I slept for an hour along the sofa, it was so cosy in the house, I just dropped off watching some Christmas movie.

Did cook a large turkey crown for dinner tonight and plan to freeze some for the new year when we can't get fresh turkey......yes that sounds crazy!  Love turkey!! 

Been too cold to go anywhere today, not icy just a damp cold and windy too.......will go out tomorrow.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend 

11 more sleeps


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, taking a break from wrapping presents & wiping my nose , might as well get the seasonal cold done & over early! 

I'm good to go until February with the derm, bring on the holidays

zoo class went well with GD despite freezing weather. had the joint to ourselves. the animals so glad to see us they came running. 

Tigger, is that you?





Tran Siberian Orchestra put on an amazing show yesterday, great way to get into the holiday mood.





KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As awful as this entire thing has been, I have to say that I cannot stand when others tell you how you should be feeling. After the ordeal occurred, a pastor stopped in to offer prayers. Then a bereavement nurse. Then another nurse that wanted to sprinkle Holy Water on the baby. This put me more over the edge then anything else. I had accepted that this child never took a breath in this world, so I did not feel the need to say goodbye to it that way. I did not give a name, see it, nothing. Some people may think that is horrible, but it technically was not a person and I did not want to develop an attachment because I knew that I would have to let it go. My husband and I decided this would help us move on. And I made a realization just a day or so ago. I have been having sad moments, shedding a tear or two and researching on what could have gone wrong on the computer....and then I look down at my feet. The most gorgeous little boy is smiling at me and pushing for my attention while I am busy in my own grief. He is and should be my concentration and that I need to be focusing on what I have right now...more will come later. I am one lucky Mommy and I need to think ahead to next week and making his Christmas special and full of Florida magic (2 weeks of fun here we come!).
> 
> Sorry for the rant...I just needed to vent. But on a brighter note, after I saw my Dr. on Wed., we have been given the green light to start trying again once my body returns to normal.
> 
> Thanks again



Your feelings are your own, however you best need to heal is the right way for you to proceed. Don't take offense by what you describe at the hospital, it's standard procedure for the course, many take comfort from the options they provide in that it helps brings them closure. 

Sounds as though you have a great support system in place with your family. Enjoy your upcoming trip.



macraven said:


> _finally back home.
> it was a sweet wedding this evening.
> 
> 
> first thing i had to do when i got back home was feed the cats.......
> back to the real world now. _



don't you hate when that happens? 

hungry cats, not sweet weddings

now you're a MIL X 2, how cool is that?

carole - good old fashioned elbow grease instead of a kitchenaid mixer? oh nooos, not in my future lol.


----------



## macraven

_MIL 3xs now......._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _MIL 3xs now......._



 oy!  lol


----------



## macraven

_keisha, i swear your gdaughter is a mini me ...........


i swear if you showed a picture of yourself at the age of 4, it would look the same as your gdaughter.......



she is a cutey!



schumi, well for once i have to say our temps yesterday and today have been a lot warmer than what you have.

but, tomorrow is another day and i don't think our good luck will hold out for it.



seems so weird not being in front of the tube for TWD.......
it will be a long way until it starts up again.


buckeev...........how are the teeth?
trip coming up this week, are you all ready?_


----------



## keishashadow

it is so foggy here today

 thanx mac.  it was that sort of cold where noses run full tilt, hard to get a 'clean' shot.  my hair was white blonde when a kid   Now I pay for it, thinking of going much darker when I go today, just to shake things up.  Just saw on tube that red hair is au courant this winter.  We homies are way ahead of the curve.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.........your little GD is so beautiful ..........You forget they were ever as little when they're all grown up.

Yes it's a lot of effort and elbow work for tablet.....and soul destroying if it doesn't work........yep....I like easy options too 

mac........was quite pleasant out today.......even took my hat off at one point....very sunny it was too.........damp and getting dark now.......Tom and I are sat watching an old Margaret Rutherford movie where she plays Agatha Christies Miss Marple with a lot of humor........and a pack of jelly beans 



Got my presents wrapped today.....yay!! Well, some of them, mainly for friends but at least it's done.

More shopping Wednesday and Thursday for my two and I should be done in time to start grocery shopping 

I plan to shop so I don't have to go out after the 22nd until at least the 28th or the 29th....... to the shops anyway. I hate all the sales so avoid them like the plague.........let's hope the tv is going to be good.......that would be a first!!! Thank goodness for DVds and Netflix


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

 spent the last two hours online shopping  was doing so well, then fell behind.  who am I kidding?  i'll be one of the crazies out at the sale on Xmas eve day.  

 if rain & my cold decide to break, should go out and try to cross a few things off list this afternoon.  was going to do it yesterday after getting hair done and decided against it since there were two sighted tornados in the area. no significant damage but so weird to have them this time of year in these parts.

 haven't started baking yet, baking may be the thing that falls by the wayside this year here.  How's everybody else's cookie trays coming along?


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _keisha, i swear your gdaughter is a mini me ...........
> *i swear if you showed a picture of yourself at the age of 4, it would look the same as your gdaughter.......*
> she is a cutey!
> buckeev..........*.how are the teeth?*
> trip coming up this week, *are you all ready?*_



They had My Little Pony in the Eighties? 

Pearly white-ish, (cracked...but pearly white-ish)...

No. Not EVEN close....It's not like I booked it 8-9-10 months ago...oops.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>



_cute kitty.
thanks for the heads up on what day it is this week.
i need those reminders............!_


----------



## Lynne G

yes, it's Wednesday.  Thanks for the picture Bluer.

Well, we have a taste, just a day, of nice weather, then by the end of the week, will be 20 or so degrees cooler.  I'll still take it.  


Got most of the gifts bought.  Now need to wrap.  Have to send out the rest of the holiday cards to friends and family.  

Seeing all the Uni activities, maybe we'll do it next year.  Don't know.  We had a good time in Orlando last year.  The Busch parks were not too bad.  I'd definitely still pay the large price to stay at one of the Uni hotels.  That's when the hotel's express pass is most needed.

Hope all are doing well!


----------



## keishashadow

here, kitty, kitty, kitty...

 lynne - glad to hear somebody's on the ball re Xmas wrapping.  I was doing well until a week or so ago.  now can't see the dining room table for all the shipping boxes.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lynne - glad to hear somebody's on the ball re Xmas wrapping.  I was doing well until a week or so ago.  now can't see the dining room table for all the shipping boxes.



You'll get there though...........eventually.......

I finished all my gift shopping this morning......few last minute things on the list..........now just the grocery shopping to fight my way through on Sunday/Monday.

Turkey being picked up Christmas Eve from butcher as usual, ham joint is bought and will cook that Christmas Eve morning.......we do love to nibble!!

Weather is distinctly un-Christmassy at the moment over here.....very warm for time of year........14c which is almost 60f. Not complaining though.......I wouldn't mind if it just snowed Christmas Eve and went away Boxing Day. 

I'm still kinda surprised this time next week it'll be Christmas Day


----------



## macraven

_Hi homies.......


our nice weather turned cold yesterday.
snow coming in next week..............could be a white christmas for us.


haven't decorated or shopped yet.
still plenty of time

doing a run for Burger King for breakfast and dinner on the 25th.
easy peasy meals for us that day.


wonder how buckeev is doing?
almost time for that family to take off to orlando.

miss seeing lots of homies here but i'm guessing they are out shopping and tied up with the holidays.


wishing all of you a merry christmas !_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _Hi homies.......
> 
> 
> our nice weather turned cold yesterday.
> snow coming in next week..............could be a white christmas for us.
> 
> 
> haven't decorated or shopped yet.
> still plenty of time
> 
> doing a run for Burger King for breakfast and dinner on the 25th.
> easy peasy meals for us that day.
> 
> 
> *wonder how buckeev is doing?
> almost time for that family to take off to orlando.*
> 
> miss seeing lots of homies here but i'm guessing they are out shopping and tied up with the holidays.
> 
> 
> wishing all of you a merry christmas !_



Me too. He hasn't seen his shadow.


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Friday !!!!


----------



## macraven

_yaaa


it's friday....



isn't this the day that Buckeev goes south?
happy travelings to you Buckeev!
have a relaxing, thrilling, fun vacation._


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all..........

Starting to watch the Christmas movies tonight. Yearly tradition and its Trading Places and Love Actually tonight. Have Scrooged, Christmas Vacation, A Christmas Carol in black and white with Alastair Sim (my favorite), Muppet Christmas and White Christmas to watch before Christmas Day. White Christmas is always Christmas Eve though with a big glass of wine or two and nibbles 

Usually we have a big get together Boxing Night.......but not this year, so will be strange not having a house full of people then. Just invited another 2 friends round so will still have some prep to do, but not much.

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _yaaa
> 
> 
> it's friday....
> 
> 
> 
> *isn't this the day that Buckeev goes south?*
> happy travelings to you Buckeev!
> have a relaxing, thrilling, fun vacation._



LOL...I've been going south for DAYS!!!  
We are frantically packing, washing, searching... 
Wheelz up in about 7 hrs!...


----------



## marciemi

Finally got all 3 boys here at the same time so did a quick before & after shot - same boys, same shirts, 7.5 years apart!  









My favorite shot of the day:





And yes, we actually made it to see Anna and Elsa!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all

 if you got them, wrap them...if you don't, it's crunch time...get thee to the mall lol.

 I be 'rapping today, then to see the Hobbit.  

 marci - nice to see all the boys made it home for holidays.  I am loving the 3 headed shot of castle lol.

 mac - keep all the snow ur way for next 2 weeks please.  we are overdue for our 1st big snow, starting to worry it may come in over NY and mess with our escape from PA

 carole - I keep saying we're going to have a relaxing holiday to chill, sounds lovely.  i'll be again spending Xmas eve at my DS's annual holiday blowout...with my ex in-laws.  might need some xmas cheer before I go into the lions' den.  Find myself looking forward to seeing the Dr's xmas special this year, haven't seen any teasers yet.  cybermen or daleks, hmmm? lol

 buckeev - have fun!  take pics, lots of pics to share

 bluer - when does the family head back up to U?


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Finally got all 3 boys here at the same time so did a quick before & after shot - same boys, same shirts, 7.5 years apart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shot of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, we actually made it to see Anna and Elsa!



_needed a repeat of the pic of the boys.

i can remember when they were younger.
hard to believe they have grown up!

nice looking family marcie
i'm sure you are proud of them._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> hey all
> 
> if you got them, wrap them...if you don't, it's crunch time...get thee to the mall lol.
> 
> I be 'rapping today, then to see the Hobbit.
> 
> 
> mac - keep all the snow ur way for next 2 weeks please.  we are overdue for our 1st big snow, starting to worry it may come in over NY and mess with our escape from PA



_okay but just for you........

let me know how you liked the hobbit.


i'm guessing you are done with your shopping.
got all of it wrapped ??
_


----------



## macraven

_buckeev......................

all situated?
everyone there now?



have a fun vacation !!    _


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _buckeev......................
> 
> all situated?
> everyone there now?
> 
> 
> 
> have a fun vacation !!    _




After a few more wrinkles, WE' BE HERE!...Wilderness-Lodge is beautiful. ..but the "sleeper" sofa is a unmitigated disaster... I've entered into some serious negotiations to try to figure out our next option. 
MK in the AM...


----------



## macraven

_sleeper sofas always suck.
believe me, i know.

in january had the king suite and let my son use the bedroom while i had the sleeper sofa in the other room.


you're probably tired from the traveling so i'm thinking you'll be able to sleep on the sleeper sofa.



you want all of us here to call you so you get up in time for rope drop?????


_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> if you got them, wrap them...if you don't, it's crunch time...get thee to the mall lol.
> carole - I keep saying we're going to have a relaxing holiday to chill, sounds lovely.  i'll be again spending Xmas eve at my DS's annual holiday blowout...with my ex in-laws.  might need some xmas cheer before I go into the lions' den.  Find myself looking forward to seeing the Dr's xmas special this year, haven't seen any teasers yet.  cybermen or daleks, hmmm? lol



Yep......I tell everyone the same.....then don't take my own advice for wrapping when you buy..........have designated 2 hours this afternoon to finish all wrapping........
Yes chilling will be nice this year........first time in years we're not having a house full boxing night. Oh ex in laws.......sounds fun!!! Lol
There's Dr Who overload in our house just now  as you know I'm not really a fan despite liking Capaldi......but goodness there's repeats of every episode it seems on loads of channels and of course TiVo records them all!!!! Every time I turn around DH is watching one......even the godawful Sylvester McCoy ones..........driving me nuts!!! Are you a fan of this doc yet? I know we are actively avoiding spoilers in this house for this year's special..........



buckeev said:


> After a few more wrinkles, WE' BE HERE!...Wilderness-Lodge is beautiful. ..but the "sleeper" sofa is a unmitigated disaster... I've entered into some serious negotiations to try to figure out our next option.
> MK in the AM...



Have a great time MrB 



Planned to go out this morning, but it's so cold I changed my mind.....wind is coming straight off the North Sea from Siberia!! I think it aims straight for me.

Finishing my wrapping today while watching Death on the Nile.......love that movie..........so put off grocery and last minute stuff till tomorrow, then apart from picking up Turkey xmas eve morning I can avoid all the shopping madness leading up to Christmas Day.........cupboards, fridge freezers are all full so won't need to shop for a while.

Hope everyone's good 

4 more sleeps


----------



## macraven

_planned to start shoveling out the basement today until i realized we are out of kitty litter.



i'm sure walmart will be crowded................_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

keishashadow said:


> hey all  if you got them, wrap them...if you don't, it's crunch time...get thee to the mall lol.  I be 'rapping today, then to see the Hobbit.  marci - nice to see all the boys made it home for holidays.  I am loving the 3 headed shot of castle lol.  mac - keep all the snow ur way for next 2 weeks please.  we are overdue for our 1st big snow, starting to worry it may come in over NY and mess with our escape from PA  carole - I keep saying we're going to have a relaxing holiday to chill, sounds lovely.  i'll be again spending Xmas eve at my DS's annual holiday blowout...with my ex in-laws.  might need some xmas cheer before I go into the lions' den.  Find myself looking forward to seeing the Dr's xmas special this year, haven't seen any teasers yet.  cybermen or daleks, hmmm? lol  buckeev - have fun!  take pics, lots of pics to share  bluer - when does the family head back up to U?



We are waiting to see the music lineup for Mardi Gras. Hoping to have some good groups playing this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Fish Extenders 

Is that a serious thing.........I only heard about it tonight and thought it was a joke!

Apparently not.



mac.......was walmart busy? Some of our supermarkets were reporting on Twitter that their car parks were full to bursting today. Getting up very early tomorrow morning to get to supermarket before the masses arrive......I hope.

I have a list. 

Just watched Christmas Vacation..........Going to bed


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Sorry I've been mia lately...all my devices decided to crash at once so no internet for awhile ...good news is I gave myself an early Xmas present..a new phone so I'm connected to the world again.

Now I just need to catch up on all I missed...

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Fish Extenders
> 
> Is that a serious thing.........I only heard about it tonight and thought it was a joke!
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> mac.......was walmart busy? Some of our supermarkets were reporting on Twitter that their car parks were full to bursting today. Getting up very early tomorrow morning to get to supermarket before the masses arrive......I hope.
> 
> I have a list.
> 
> Just watched Christmas Vacation..........Going to bed



_wow it is only 8:38 and you are in bed already..............
i know, time difference is why.....

walmart wasn't bad at all.
parking lot was what it usually is in kenosha, had cashiers at many of the check out registers that had nothing to do but wait for someone that needed to check out.
it's a stand alone building with Sam's club next to it so that's probably why it wasn't crowded anymore than usual.

did go to the strip mall for Petco.
kitty litter and cat food time.
good for the next month.

in that strip mall there are other stores.
at the south end of it are the ones with heavy traffic.
parking lots were really packed as many were at Bed Bath Beyond, Kohls, etc.

Kohls was crazy!
couldn't find any staff in the store.
stood in line for 22 minutes to check out.


for some reason the register didn't accept it and had to wait for another 5 minutes for a supervisor ot finish the transaction.


if i had not forgot to buy it at walmart, i would have skipped Kohls.

stores up here are open 24 hours a day which started recently for the holiday shoppers.

haven't done my christmas cards or shopping yet.
food for that day is already decided upon so that is good.
i do burger king........

_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I've been mia lately...all my devices decided to crash at once so no internet for awhile ...good news is I gave myself an early Xmas present..a new phone so I'm connected to the world again.
> 
> Now I just need to catch up on all I missed...
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend



_you have been missed.
glad you are wired again and back here!

are you having long hours at work now?_


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> hey all  if you got them, wrap them...if you don't, it's crunch time...get thee to the mall lol.  I be 'rapping today, then to see the Hobbit.  marci - nice to see all the boys made it home for holidays.  I am loving the 3 headed shot of castle lol.  mac - keep all the snow ur way for next 2 weeks please.  we are overdue for our 1st big snow, starting to worry it may come in over NY and mess with our escape from PA  carole - I keep saying we're going to have a relaxing holiday to chill, sounds lovely.  i'll be again spending Xmas eve at my DS's annual holiday blowout...with my ex in-laws.  might need some xmas cheer before I go into the lions' den.  Find myself looking forward to seeing the Dr's xmas special this year, haven't seen any teasers yet.  cybermen or daleks, hmmm? lol  buckeev - have fun!  take pics, lots of pics to share  bluer - when does the family head back up to U?




Nothing yet due to the holidays. Also waiting for Mardi Gras concert schedule.


----------



## Lynne G

All the baking has finished this week-end. Set for the holidays now.  I freeze much of it, and take out when needed.  Much easier.

Some gifts wrapped, some need to be found and taken from their hiding places to be wrapped.  It's a ritual.  

Massive rain to arrive Christmas Eve, with warmer weather though.  Making us think we're more south then we are.  I hate packing everything in bags to not get wet.  Kinda puts a damper on touring the neighborhood to see the Christmas lights.  

Hope all are having a restful day.  Cold here, below freezing, but we have sun and dry conditions, so kids can walk home from school.  Since the rain is arriving tomorrow, I'll be nice and pick them up from school on their last day for the next two weeks.  Needless to say, the video games will be in high gear shortly.


----------



## tink1957

It's been a wet, cold and rainy day here....made my traditional chex mix for the holidays and gearing up for some hard core cookie baking ...oatmeal, chocolate chip and nut crescent tonight...yum.

I have a few days off and then work a half day on Christmas eve so I have to get my baking done early.

Presents are all wrapped so it's all good.

Hope everyone is having a great  day


----------



## buckeev

Mac-wake up call?...No thanks...Now if you have a direct line to Someone distributing UnderDog Super Energy Pills...
The nice people at the Wilderness Lodge have been working tirelessly to get us into a different room, but as you can imagine, doing so at this time of year has been very difficult. They gave us an additional 1-bedroom suite at the Villas for Monday night, and are moving us to a _Deluxe CL something-or-the-other-whatcha-am-call-it suite thingie room today for a few nights._...then, we will "hafta make a choice between Polynesian or BC/YC for a few more nights...before going to POR...
GOOD GRIEF CHARLIE BROWN!
This is exhausting...so much for my 9 nights at the same place plan. 

Ate at Artist Point last night...heaven!
Somehow...we're going to Epcot today...(after the "movers" come).


----------



## macraven

_nothing really done at my place yet.
cat supplies are the one thing i have accomplished.


hope all you homies have a very merry christmas_


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, a deluxe club...
you are moving on up!!

enjoy and i can get the gang here to start calling you in the morning.
except that schumi/carole is many hours a head of you so if she would call, it would wake you up at night._


----------



## keishashadow

tearing out hair, middle DS has been feeling crappy, wound up in ER last night...needs to pass a kidney stone. he is so miserable.



macraven said:


> _okay but just for you........
> 
> let me know how you liked the hobbit.
> 
> 
> i'm guessing you are done with your shopping.
> got all of it wrapped ??
> _



forgot a few things argggggh



Mrs bluer101 said:


> We are waiting to see the music lineup for Mardi Gras. Hoping to have some good groups playing this year.



good luck



schumigirl said:


> Fish Extenders
> 
> mac.......was walmart busy? Some of our supermarkets were reporting on Twitter that their car parks were full to bursting today. Getting up very early tomorrow morning to get to supermarket before the masses arrive......I hope.
> 
> I have a list.
> 
> Just watched Christmas Vacation..........Going to bed



not mac (btw, she is shopping early this year!?! lol), was @ WM yesterday, I park as far as possible and trek, mostly to avoid idiots driving like maniacs

fish extenders, why yessireeee, I'm an expert lol made this bad boy all by myself. did lettering in the stick n peel, so I can switch out if DS or GD is traveling with us.







Lynne G said:


> All the baking has finished this week-end. Set for the holidays now. I freeze much of it, and take out when needed. Much easier.
> 
> Some gifts wrapped, some need to be found and taken from their hiding places to be wrapped. It's a ritual.
> 
> Massive rain to arrive Christmas Eve, with warmer weather though. Making us think we're more south then we are. I hate packing everything in bags to not get wet. Kinda puts a damper on touring the neighborhood to see the Christmas lights.
> 
> Hope all are having a restful day. Cold here, below freezing, but we have sun and dry conditions, so kids can walk home from school. Since the rain is arriving tomorrow, I'll be nice and pick them up from school on their last day for the next two weeks. Needless to say, the video games will be in high gear shortly.


 
 I do the freezer method too, helps to keep them fresh.  I'm all about the rain vs the snow

 today I cranked out 3 pumpkin pies, 2 chocolate/butterscotch cookie pies, and made stock from the 2 turkey breasts' carcass.  now up to see my mom @ nursing home with son & GD.  



tink1957 said:


> It's been a wet, cold and rainy day here....made my traditional chex mix for the holidays and gearing up for some hard core cookie baking ...oatmeal, chocolate chip and nut crescent tonight...yum.
> 
> I have a few days off and then work a half day on Christmas eve so I have to get my baking done early.
> 
> Presents are all wrapped so it's all good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day


 
 love chex mix.  had a bear of a time finding bagel chips this year.  think i'll wait until NYE to tackle it.



buckeev said:


> Mac-wake up call?...No thanks...Now if you have a direct line to Someone distributing UnderDog Super Energy Pills...
> The nice people at the Wilderness Lodge have been working tirelessly to get us into a different room, but as you can imagine, doing so at this time of year has been very difficult. They gave us an additional 1-bedroom suite at the Villas for Monday night, and are moving us to a _Deluxe CL something-or-the-other-whatcha-am-call-it suite thingie room today for a few nights._...then, we will "hafta make a choice between Polynesian or BC/YC for a few more nights...before going to POR...
> GOOD GRIEF CHARLIE BROWN!
> This is exhausting...so much for my 9 nights at the same place plan.
> 
> Ate at Artist Point last night...heaven!
> Somehow...we're going to Epcot today...(after the "movers" come).


 
 touch call.  If SAB is open @ YC/BC would go there vs poly as it's still under construction.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> tearing out hair, middle DS has been feeling crappy, wound up in ER last night...needs to pass a kidney stone. he is so miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> not mac (btw, she is shopping early this year!?! lol), was @ WM yesterday, I park as far as possible and trek, mostly to avoid idiots driving like maniacs
> 
> fish extenders, why yessireeee, I'm an expert lol made this bad boy all by myself. did lettering in the stick n peel, so I can switch out if DS or GD is traveling with us.
> .



Ouch.....poor DS......I've had gallstones (got GB removed) and a kidney stone.......most painful thing I ever experienced........hope he feels better as soon as possible........

We park as far away from stores as possible too, don't care how far it is.......Very rarely is there someone beside us that way....our spaces over here seem so much smaller anyway and people don't seem to care if they bash your door with theirs!! 

I honestly thought my friend was pulling my chain when she told me about fish extenders, never heard of them..........oh yours look good.......not really what I was imagining.......I still wasn't convinced though......we often play tricks on each other and I thought she was pulling a flanker on me........I had her looking in the supermarket few months back for an imaginary chicken dish called Wing Dings........ so she was due to get me back. You live and learn I suppose! Your baking sounds lush!!! 

Mac.........glad your kitties are all sorted for the festive season.......I bought a little toy for my "borrowed" cat........so when he visits he has a toy........

Vicki..........



Went to docs today as I had some ear pain........turns out no ear infection thank goodness but glands are swollen a bit. Gave me a spray for inflammation in ear and hopefully should be good to go. Always something.

Faced the stores this morning for last of the bits..........crikey!! It was busy..........That's me done now........everything bought, wrapped or in fridge/freezer waiting to be devoured........no more shops till at least Saturday......and only if I have to.

Bill Murray in Scrooged tonight for us.........

Hope everyone's good and..............2 more sleeps


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope DS gets better soon.  Very painful to pass, and sometimes they blast them to make easier.  

Buckeev, hmmm, think I would do yacht over poly right now.  Great to get CL at WL.  We are WL fans.  Like the style of the hotel.


Mac, glad to hear the cats are set.  I hate a walmart run when it is crowded.  The one near me is one of the 6 largest in the states.  It is always crowded with not the most helpful to boot.   Hence, I go to Target more.

Kids are done school.  All electronics are in full play now.  Ahhhh.  I can sleep in tomorrow.    

Schumi, hope you had a nice evening.   Fish extenders are from the Disney cruise line.  Next to your cabin door is a fish to hold notes from the ship or your stewards.  Well, some bright soul decided a fun way to exchange small gifts was to hang a bag from that fish.  Well, they started to get really elaborate, and now it has become a ritual on many cruises that have DISers on them.  


It will be Christmas Eve soon.


----------



## keishashadow

came home to roll over the spedometer

DS revisited the ER this afternoon, bent over double. the dr told him he'd figured he'd be back before his shift was over.they gave him yet another Rx after testing, said he is making progress at least. Heck of a way to spend the holidays.

how did kids survive pre electronics lol? picked up wii U for jr in anticipation of new Zelda release next year. in the meantime I hope to revisit Mario & Luigi. 

re fish extenders, kids seem to enjoy roaming the ship in stealth mode delivering the goodies as much as getting. While I love Universal, I freely admit to drinking the Disney kook-aid. Here's sample of the stuff I doled out. btw, I swear by the sand brush & baby powder for the beach.






carole ouch, ear issues are worse than teeth imo. forgot to respond re dr who. I wish they'd have a marathon on here, but must admit any dr pre #9 is bit of an acquired taste. every now & again we get the older episodes on the tube. Dr #1 has grown on me.


----------



## Bluer101

Wow this thread has turned into health issues. Not that I'm complaining I just feel bad for everyone b

By the way.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......hope your boy is better today.........it's awful seeing them in pain.......re Dr Who........it was numbers 3 and 4 that I grew up with.......so they're my favorites of the old ones especially Tom Baker....he was quirky!!

Ear is a lot better today....yep your right ear pain is among the top 3 or 4 of pain levels!!!

I think I understand fish extenders now.........I think!

So we have had a really lazy day watched White Christmas and the old Black and white A Christmas Carol with Alistair Sim.........really in the Christmas mood now........planning to have some wine....some nibbles, watch a movie and wait for Father Christmas 

Hope you all have a wonderfully blessed and happy Christmas Day whatever you are planning


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Christmas all

 bluer - our pet camel looks quite festive today!


----------



## macraven

_just taking a few minutes out from what i have been doing tonight to come and wish everyone a very merry christmas.

hope all have a wonderful holiday period.


i gave up on doing anything productive for the holidays but think next year will be more productive for celebrations.

found out going to have son and his family drop in tomorrow night so need to bake some cupcakes.
i don't mind baking but i dread the big mess i make and then the clean up.


janet, hooray you hit the big numbers again.
blue, thanks for the festive camel, it always reminds me of what day it is.
Lynne G, now you can sleep in and relax..did you sleep to noon today?
schumi, have another glass of wine for me.
tink, did you get all your baking done?
buckeev, give us a note on how the vacation is going for you and family._


----------



## KStarfish82

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!  Gotta love those screaming kids and Santa photos!

Arrived in FL safely and enjoying the beautiful weather so far!  Heading to the Magic Kingdom tomorrow (pray for us)....

Hope everyone has a happy, healthy and wonderful holiday!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!  Gotta love those screaming kids and Santa photos!
> 
> Arrived in FL safely and enjoying the beautiful weather so far!  Heading to the Magic Kingdom tomorrow (pray for us)....
> 
> Hope everyone has a happy, healthy and wonderful holiday!



_gotta love the pic of christopher and santa!!

sending you mummy dust for beautiful weather for your trip._


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas everyone!!!  Hope you have a joyous holiday!


----------



## Lynne G

Awwww kfish, what a great picture.  He is so cute.   

May all have a wonderful and happy Christmas.  

We have tons all over the house.  Kids are playing since early this morning.  Steak and eggs for breakfast.  

Ahhh, the holidays.  Even Santa remembered the dog.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year from the Bluer Family!

It will be a great 2015 for all of us.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Awwww kfish, what a great picture.  He is so cute.
> 
> May all have a wonderful and happy Christmas.
> 
> We have tons all over the house.  Kids are playing since early this morning.  Steak and eggs for breakfast.
> 
> Ahhh, the holidays.  *Even Santa remembered the dog*.



_so nice of him!




damo, thanks for coming by, you should stop in more often.




mrs blue, you have the best weather to celebrate this holiday.
_


----------



## buckeev

Yo KStar...if you see a guy in a blue shirt that sez OCCUPY DISNEY, being harassed by two teenagers with Baymax or Olaf shirts...say high!

MK  til close...(maybe) 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> so nice of him!  damo, thanks for coming by, you should stop in more often.  mrs blue, you have the best weather to celebrate this holiday.



The only thing that is good is no snow. Although I do miss it sometimes. It is bleak here today. No sun and on and off rain. Very humid.    Sometimes it doesn't really seem like Christmas but being with DH and DS is the best holiday I can have. Hope everyone is enjoying the day with family and friends.


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer, we have a good weather day here too.
sunny and up to 39 which is good for us this time of year, no rain or snow.
not even in the predictions for the rest of this week.

we get all that good stuff at the end of the month.


my cats finally curled up and went to sleep.
now i have free time again........_


----------



## tink1957

Merry Christmas to all my homies...hope Santa was good to you 
I'm currently in a food coma ...talk to you later after Dr Who...been watching since yesterday...gotta love a Whoathon.


----------



## KStarfish82

Buck....I'll keep a sharp eye out.  Went to the MK this morning but left around noon because it was getting packed!  Hope you were able to brave it out!


----------



## buckeev

KStarfish82 said:


> Buck....I'll keep a sharp eye out.  Went to the MK this morning but left around noon because it was getting packed!  Hope you were able to brave it out!



We "braved" it out, along with 100k of our closest friends...and I do mean CLOSE! They did reach capacity limits at some point, but we are used to it. 
Epcot today...Via Nap joint for supper...


----------



## schumigirl

Hope everyone had a lovely time over the last few days and hope satan was good to you 


We have snow tonight, not too bad here but further South has seen some icy blasts. It's cold now though, been quite mild over Christmas. Went out today for first time since Tuesday for essentials like, well wine  and Easter Eggs are in the stores..........every year!

Been quite quiet......everyone seems to have a bug of some kind whether it be tummy or flu........told them all to keep it to themselves! Tv has been utter tosh over here......I even watched the Christmas special of Dr Who and even DH who is a fan thought it was rubbish too. It's nothing like what Dr Who is supposed to be or used to be. We are going to have a marathon Breaking Bad night tonight.......DS is not going out so he is joining us too.

Turkey all finished so cooked a ham in coke and started that today......we all ate far too much of it tonight. Still have a house full of goodies.......... Diet will start in March at this rate


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely time over the last few days and hope satan was good to you





_lol..........have another sip of wine schumi

gotta love typos !_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _lol..........have another sip of wine schumi
> 
> gotta love typos !_


----------



## macraven

_schumi is not back yet.
maybe she had another sip of wine.


i think she should invite all of us to her place for a wine tasting event.




_


----------



## Lynne G

Mmmmm, a nice glass of wine for this overcast and rainy day.

Satan...   I hate auto correct on my iPad.


Much happiness and good wishes in the New Year. 

 Cannot believe how fast this year went.  

Both kids are asking what my vacation plans are.  Not sure yet.  We also were thinking about the good food places, and my kids both say they want to eat at the Teak Bar again. It was good food, so I thank Metro for telling us about that place.  They also want to cruise again.  The summer will be here before you know it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _lol..........have another sip of wine schumi
> 
> gotta love typos !_




  

I think having another sip of wine was the problem 

Oh dear.........we did have one or two glasses of the "grape juice" last night.....well we started with some sparkly late afternoon......it is still Christmas isn't it 


Still very cold here today....didn't go out the door at all.....may venture out tomorrow somewhere if even just for some fresh air.......

Watched ET today....... I forget how much that movie makes me cry.....much to the amusement of my two.........who found it hilarious watching me. 

Lazy dinner tonight.....just a mix of appetisers, duck spring rolls, Thai fish cakes, Cajun chicken and onion bhajis.......bung them all in the oven as they're all frozen........nice to be lazy for dinner now and again.......

Hope everyone's good


----------



## macraven

_schumi, your dinner of appetizers sounds very lush!

wish i was there._


----------



## buckeev

Got "evicted" from Wilderness Lodge...(another long story), and they even drove us away in a WL Suburban. 
Now at the Polynesian, pretty cool place too. Of course, there's a half-constructed volcano right outside our window. 
Dang, this has been a tad bit warm few days!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Got "evicted" from Wilderness Lodge...(another long story), and they even drove us away in a WL Suburban.
> Now at the Polynesian, pretty cool place too. Of course, there's a half-constructed volcano right outside our window.
> Dang, this has been a tad bit warm few days!





_
come on, spill the beans homie.......




great weather!
better warm than cold there for your vacation

how's the crowds?_


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  

 again saw pics of crowds @ WDW, and it cured me of the i wish i was there frame of mind lol.  hoping the homies have a great time

 doing the scramble to find stuffs to toss in suitcase.  usual drama of the mr's 'dress' clothing going missing.  starting to think he tosses it so he doesn't get stuck wearing it again.  not thrilled to have to go forth & shop today to replace.

 having family over for NYE tomorrow, what's everybody else doing?

 carole - i loved the Dr Who, mostly because it was a departure from the norm.  took me awhile to figure out who Santa was, then i kept thinking of zombies lol



Mrs bluer101 said:


> The only thing that is good is no snow. *Although I do miss it sometimes*. It is bleak here today. No sun and on and off rain. Very humid.  Sometimes it doesn't really seem like Christmas but being with DH and DS is the best holiday I can have. Hope everyone is enjoying the day with family and friends.


 
 we haven't had a 'good one' yet, I'm not missing it's absence lol



Lynne G said:


> Mmmmm, a nice glass of wine for this overcast and rainy day.
> 
> Satan...  I hate auto correct on my iPad.
> 
> 
> Much happiness and good wishes in the New Year.
> 
> Cannot believe how fast this year went.
> 
> Both kids are asking what my vacation plans are. Not sure yet. We also were thinking about the good food places, and my kids both say they want to eat at the Teak Bar again. It was good food, so I thank Metro for telling us about that place. They also want to cruise again. The summer will be here before you know it.


 
 i will with u, never know where auto correct will go.  

 mentally filing away the steak for xmas morn breakfast idea

 pulled out the frozen stock & made turkey soup yesterday but enough already.  never did make the ham i bought, will whip it out in January.  Get sick of eating the same foods over the holidays. 



buckeev said:


> Got "evicted" from Wilderness Lodge...(another long story), and they even drove us away in a WL Suburban.
> Now at the Polynesian, pretty cool place too. Of course, there's a half-constructed volcano right outside our window.
> Dang, this has been a tad bit warm few days!


 
 i told u to be a good house guest at my home

 i'll offer the top 3 offenses there, if u commited any of them, it's perfectly understandable if holiday cheer was involved:  getting too friendly rubbing humphrey's nose,  trying to ride walt's train in DVC community room, getting too close & personal with old faithful.

come on, spill 'da beans!


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!
> 
> again saw pics of crowds @ WDW, and it cured me of the i wish i was there frame of mind lol.  hoping the homies have a great time
> 
> doing the scramble to find stuffs to toss in suitcase.  usual drama of the mr's 'dress' clothing going missing.  starting to think he tosses it so he doesn't get stuck wearing it again.  not thrilled to have to go forth & shop today to replace.
> 
> having family over for NYE tomorrow, what's everybody else doing?
> 
> carole - i loved the Dr Who, mostly because it was a departure from the norm.  took me awhile to figure out who Santa was, then i kept thinking of zombies lol
> 
> 
> 
> we haven't had a 'good one' yet, I'm not missing it's absence lol
> 
> 
> 
> i will with u, never know where auto correct will go.
> 
> mentally filing away the steak for xmas morn breakfast idea
> 
> pulled out the frozen stock & made turkey soup yesterday but enough already.  never did make the ham i bought, will whip it out in January.  Get sick of eating the same foods over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> i told u to be a good house guest at my home
> 
> i'll offer the top 3 offenses there, if u commited any of them, it's perfectly understandable if holiday cheer was involved:  getting too friendly rubbing humphrey's nose,  trying to ride walt's train in DVC community room, getting too close & personal with old faithful.
> 
> come on, spill 'da beans!


...OOPS! My bad....I thought they were more like "guidelines", not actual rules and laws and such. 

I thought the geyser thingie was a "wilderness version" of one of them upside down squirting French toilets! 

Crowds have been huge, but nothing that we didn't expect. We have done Walt's parks during this time before, and know how to "throttle back" SOME of expectations. ( just don't mess up my LC Filet Mignon!)

Transferring to Hard Rock tomorrow... (Which one of you locals is picking us up...I can't seem to find that email....I'm buying the BUTTERBEER!) ....


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev......glad you're having some fun out there........enjoy HR 

Janet........yes will be keeping a stern eye on auto correct from now on ........glad you enjoyed Dr Who.......Tom watched it again......just to see if he liked it better the second time.......he's still not sure.....lol........at the moment we have 42 various episodes on TiVo  and more on the planner.........I'm tempted to delete a few  but that wouldn't be very nice would it  Love Turkey soup with home made stock 



Tomorrow is a quiet one for us..........have had a few invites to go to friends but it's going to be takeout, tv, couple of glasses of wine or bubbly.....or both and bed. The high life 

Got some friends coming round New Years day...........that's it this year. 

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Just been out to shops........very quiet......thankfully. 

Ironing and a bit of housework this afternoon.......boring.

Have a lovely New Years eve.........


----------



## macraven

_schumi will be partying before we will for the ball to drop.
must be close to dinner time for her in her time zone.


schumi, have a great nye, stay up and celebrate it again when we do in the states.



a big happy ny to all the homies !_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy New Year!!! Wishing everyone the best in 2015.


----------



## macraven

_13 more minutes for me before it hits 2015.



so an early happy new year to all out there!


i'm watching the twilight zone marathon...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi will be partying before we will for the ball to drop.
> must be close to dinner time for her in her time zone.
> 
> 
> schumi, have a great nye, stay up and celebrate it again when we do in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> a big happy ny to all the homies !_



I was sound asleep when The US rang in the NY...........we stayed up till around 2am as one of our closest neighbours came in just after the bells..........it was fun as they are a nice couple but as with a lot of people we don't see very much of them throughout the year...........




Happy new year to everyone, hope 2015 is the best ever 

Does  anyone make resolutions anymore? I don't usually......I spend the whole year promising myself changes that I never follow through on  but this year I have made one. Just one and I hope I can do it 

Everything is quiet here today again...........had planned to take down the tree and all the lights and such but have friends coming round later for a couple of hours for drinks so will keep them up till tomorrow now. 

So being lazy again today till later. Not got much to do as its only drinks and snacks tonight for friends..........so, hope everyone's having a lovely New Years Day


----------



## keishashadow

happy happy 2015, out with the old and in with the new

 the flu is quite thick in this area, anybody else down with it?  it visited my youngest DS & me rather suddenly.  wound up kicking out my family @ 10 pm and went to bed.  I'm taking Tamiflu, told i should be non-contagious by tomorrow.  not quite sure I'd want to be the person sitting next to me for that 7 hour flight.  plan on resting at hotel until it's time to get on the   Saturday evening.



buckeev said:


> ...OOPS! My bad....I thought they were more like "guidelines", not actual rules and laws and such.
> 
> *I thought the geyser thingie was a "wilderness version" of one of them upside down squirting French toilets!*
> 
> ....


 
 nwahaha closest i'll get to one...although not sure i want to anyhoot


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> happy happy 2015, out with the old and in with the new
> 
> the flu is quite thick in this area, anybody else down with it?  it visited my youngest DS & me rather suddenly.  wound up kicking out my family @ 10 pm and went to bed.  I'm taking Tamiflu, told i should be non-contagious by tomorrow.  not quite sure I'd want to be the person sitting next to me for that 7 hour flight.  plan on resting at hotel until it's time to get on the   Saturday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> nwahaha closest i'll get to one...although not sure i want to anyhoot



_that's right!
you are going on vacation .......

sending you mummy dust that you will be fine to fly and be gone with the flu asap.



wondering where buckeev is right now.......at the darkside yet?
i need to list all the homies on the calendar so i can keep up with them.

hopefully, buck hasn't been kicked out of any hotels or parks as of this point.



schumi, keep the tree up 
be a rebel and impress your neighbors._


----------



## pcstang

Happy new year to all! Spent yesterday and today with my family in orlando. Checking in to PBR tomorrow. 
The flu has been rampant in our area. Luckily, we've managed to avoid it so far...
My grandmothers nursing home is on lockdown because a flu outbreak so I may not get to see her this trip


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> happy happy 2015, out with the old and in with the new
> 
> the flu is quite thick in this area, anybody else down with it?  it visited my youngest DS & me rather suddenly.  wound up kicking out my family @ 10 pm and went to bed.  I'm taking Tamiflu, told i should be non-contagious by tomorrow.  not quite sure I'd want to be the person sitting next to me for that 7 hour flight.  plan on resting at hotel until it's time to get on the   Saturday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> nwahaha closest i'll get to one...although not sure i want to anyhoot



Awww.....hope you feel much better....that's a fair old flight you have tomorrow.......flu is rampant over here too at the moment.........trying to avoid anyone who looks suspect! Tom stopped me having a go at a woman in the supermarket the other day who was coughing and spluttering over everything without covering her mouth........nasty!!!

Have a fantastic trip though, hope you love every second 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> Schumi, keep the tree up
> be a rebel and impress your neighbors._



Lol......well I did keep it up.........that's a job for the three of us tomorrow.......I bag all the tree decs carefully and they drag everything up to the attic.......I won't go up there........seen too many scary movies  I have always had an over dramatic imagination.......lol.........



pcstang said:


> Happy new year to all! Spent yesterday and today with my family in orlando. Checking in to PBR tomorrow.
> The flu has been rampant in our area. Luckily, we've managed to avoid it so far...
> My grandmothers nursing home is on lockdown because a flu outbreak so I may not get to see her this trip



Happy new year to you too 

Shame you won't get to see grandma.....hope she avoids the lergy..........have a great time at PB 


Quick drive by as husband clears up after our visitors have gone.........they stayed longer than expected.......not a bad thing as it was a nice night, had such a laugh..........oh mac......I was very good........had chicken, cous cous and salad.........no goodies....... and its all gone so no leftovers to nibble on 

Keep thinking tomorrow is Monday  definetely feels like a Sunday today for some reason.

Back to normal tomorrow.........usual Friday grocery shop then..........well, wait and see.......not much I hope 

Hope alls well with all our homies and they check in soon.......missing Vicki especially..........


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Happy New Year homies!!! Wishing everyone much love, good health and mummy dust!


----------



## buckeev

Yep. At the Hard Rock now! Even got one of them newly remodeled rooms...Spiffy! Although it's gonna be a nightmare keeping these carpets clean. Our bell hop dude sez this area was just finished last week, and we counted about 20 or more spots just in this wing.

New music for the Macy's parade...mehhhh....(but the old music HAD to go!). 
Had lunch at the Cafe La Bomba...yes, lunch...and it was pretty darn good.

No evictions here so far...
 they ain't as uppity over here as them WL & Poly folk. 

I spent a few hours "looking" at homes in this area yesterday. 
Ouch.
Parkside...saweet, but a "tad" outta my range I'm 'fraid.


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, hard rock is always a lively place to stay.
you are safe.
no evictions will happen to youse......


just don't jump in the guitar funtain lake that's in in front of the hotel....._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Are we ever gunna hear the Paul Harvey of why you were booted? Ya know... So the rest of us can avoid doing the "no-nos".


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Are we ever gunna hear the Paul Harvey of why you were booted? Ya know... So the rest of us can avoid doing the "no-nos".





_i would think if i was evicted from the hotel, they wouldn't make me pay for the room and time i stayed in it.


so, it's not necessarily a bad thing to get booted....



still waiting from buckeev for the low down.





oh, today i was productive and cleaned out my flie cabinet.
i found 7 UO gift cards that i have bought back in 2013.
and found a couple that i bought in 2012.

it's all thrown in a bag and have some receipts in it.
before my next trip, i'll match up the receipts so i can figure out which gc has what amount left on it.
i looked all over for those gift cards before my january '14 trip to the darkside.
looked again before i went back this past october.

i have no idea if i have enough for a couple of cups of coffee or dinner for a week on them.



hey Sharky, planning for october hhn yet?_


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> hey Sharky, planning for october hhn yet?_



Absolutely!!! This one sounds like it's gunna be great!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Absolutely!!! This one sounds like it's gunna be great!



_i booked my hotel room two months back.
i'm ready........_


----------



## schumigirl

Hope Janet's having a blast at sea............



Had an impromptu party last night......it just kinda happened........slept late this morning 

I had one guest who as always refuses to understand why I don't plan months ahead of time. We do look forward to our trips and talk about them a lot, but I could not be someone who plans every single little detail.........Hotel, flights, car hire, travel insurance and we're sorted! Planning over till we get there and then decide what we're doing......apart from studying menus that is 

She is a Disney only visitor who one year, I swear, scheduled bathroom breaks for her family in her plans. Her poor husband is so fed up with all the routine, but likes a quiet life......even her 10 year old is rebelling against it.......

Not doing much today, it's grey and dull outside. Been grocery shopping and that's me in till Monday. I hope.

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## buckeev

Lawlz... (as my teens say)..the "Low Down"...
On the advice of counsel.......at least until the temporary restraining thingie expires...


We have pretty much "opened & closed" Universal the past two days, and The Boy decided that we needed to go back to Magic Kingdom to watch BOTH performances of the Festival of Fantasy parade today...so here I sit in Casey's-A/C blowin'...waiting for the first parade.
Then gonna go wait in line for BOG lunch... (No FP this time.......)


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _i booked my hotel room two months back.
> i'm ready........_


 Whaaaaa...???? Already? For what dates? Also, Rob and I want to check out the other hotels, so which one are you at again? We're thinking of booking where you are


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Lawlz... (as my teens say)..the "Low Down"...
> On the advice of counsel.......at least until the temporary restraining thingie expires...
> 
> 
> We have pretty much "opened & closed" Universal the past two days, and The Boy decided that we needed to go back to Magic Kingdom to watch BOTH performances of the Festival of Fantasy parade today...so here I sit in Casey's-A/C blowin'...waiting for the first parade.
> Then gonna go wait in line for BOG lunch... (No FP this time.......)



_i forgot my reply_


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Whaaaaa...???? Already? For what dates? Also, Rob and I want to check out the other hotels, so which one are you at again? We're thinking of booking where you are



_i booked at rpr saturday oct 3rd_


----------



## macraven

_wondering if janet has a sunburn yet........


i'm sitting here with snow all around and she's on a boat....
and i'm sure no sign of snow anywhere _


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> i booked at rpr saturday oct 3rd



Then it looks like I know what dates we'll be working around 

I know I will have to wait until after the 3rd tough. My Mom and Dad celebrate my Dad's bday and their anniversary from Sept 29th through the first week of Oct.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.........nearly bedtime here.......well a bit yet.

One of my friends has become a grandma today........strange now my friends are becoming grandparents!!!! Anyway she has a grandson called Gabriel.......no one is keen on the name apparently......only her daughter........her poor husband was vetoed as he wanted to name him something else.....apparently he went to school with a Gabriel and all anyone ever called him was Archangel......poor guy. Baby is gorgeous though 

Got most of week planned out......Some nice things and some not so nice appointments...........leg waxing being one of the not so nice........ouch!! 

Anyways, hope everyone is doing ok.......


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> Then it looks like I know what dates we'll be working around
> 
> I know I will have to wait until after the 3rd tough. My Mom and Dad celebrate my Dad's bday and their anniversary from Sept 29th through the first week of Oct.



_no problem, i'll be there for 13 days so we can hit the columbus day weekend for the "annual" meet up for hhn.......

let me know when you know your dates and i'll contact the gang.
pax, dora, marco polo, etc.......

i'll be hitting hhn while i am there in october except for the saturday nights._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Evening all.........nearly bedtime here.......well a bit yet.
> 
> One of my friends has become a grandma today........strange now my friends are becoming grandparents!!!! Anyway she has a grandson called Gabriel.......no one is keen on the name apparently......only her daughter........her poor husband was vetoed as he wanted to name him something else.....apparently he went to school with a Gabriel and all anyone ever called him was Archangel......poor guy. Baby is gorgeous though
> 
> Got most of week planned out......Some nice things and some not so nice appointments...........leg waxing being one of the not so nice........ouch!!
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone is doing ok.......



_i have a nephew named gabriel.
his nickname is Gabby.

not my favorite name but not my kid so no problem.
i sent you a picture of our snow we got.
haven't figured out how to post it on this thread....

i usually enjoy sending snow pictures to people living in florida and they always reply back with "that is why we don't live north"........
bluer's reply was different

_


----------



## marciemi

Butterbeer ice cream > Hot Butterbeer > Frozen Butterbeer > Regular Butterbeer. Just my opinion. But you definitely need to try them all to decide for yourself.   Universal was crazy crowded today. Valet closed since at capacity. Waited 60 minutes SR for Gringotts.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi,

Gabriel, not the most common name, but a healthy happy baby is great news.  Sounds like a proud Grandma.   Good news for all her family.  


Well, it was 50 today, with a high of 20 by Thursday.  Brrrr.  Snow coming too.   Trying to join Mac in that Arctic cold arriving this week.

Hope all are doing well, as this is the back to work, back to school time.


Stay warm!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _no problem, i'll be there for 13 days so we can hit the columbus day weekend for the "annual" meet up for hhn.......
> 
> let me know when you know your dates and i'll contact the gang.
> pax, dora, marco polo, etc.......
> 
> i'll be hitting hhn while i am there in october except for the saturday nights._



So the 3rd through the 16th? Still waiting on me mudder for her dates confirmation so we can work around their vacation for a change 

I am going to start pre-planning now so we can maaaaaybe do a longer vacation. I will have Rob & Stealth Child's jobs to work around and I will need to make sure two of my pups have boarding since they're my rowdy girls and just a wee too much for my poor Ma to handle. I'd also like to just fly down this time too, which would make it easier on SC since he can just fly back earlier if he needs to, and Rob can always fly out of Orlando if it's necessary.


----------



## Bluer101

We need to book our October stay. I hope by then RPR is finished with referb.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Butterbeer ice cream > Hot Butterbeer > Frozen Butterbeer > Regular Butterbeer. Just my opinion. But you definitely need to try them all to decide for yourself.   Universal was crazy crowded today. Valet closed since at capacity. Waited 60 minutes SR for Gringotts.



_didn't like the hot or regular bb.
not my thing but did try them.

i love the frozen bb and tried the BB ice cream on both trips last year.
of course in the january trip ice cream was not the best choice but liked it enough to hit it again two different days on the october trip.

did you see a lot of tour groups when you went yesterday?
with school not starting back until the 6th, i figured the crowds would still be in the parks down there._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Well, it was 50 today, with a high of 20 by Thursday.  Brrrr.  Snow coming too.   Trying to join Mac in that Arctic cold arriving this week.
> 
> Hope all are doing well, as this is the back to work, back to school time.
> 
> 
> Stay warm!



_Lynne G, i swear you had a heat wave today........50, that is kind of like shorts weather to me.

right now we are down to 8 degrees.
w/c is worse.

but i am enjoying this fine weather as much as i can tonight as tomorrow it gets worse.

i am always willing to share my Artic cold front weather with you.
that is the type of homie i am.....

_


----------



## macraven

_*Sharky*, do what it takes to get to orlando and meet up with the gang.
make it the second sunday of the month if you have to.
i'll still be there.

yea, if you fly, you don't have all that down time in traveling by car.
don't wait until the last minute to book your room onsite.




*Bluer,* you too !!
book your stay so you don't have to deal with it later.

but then, you do go about every 2-3 weeks in the summmer and i'm guessing you have those dates already thought out.

you are a lucky ducky getting to be able to be close enough that you can do multi trips through out the year.




if any of you homies are doing hhn, hook up with me and the gang that will be there in october.
we always love having more peeps._


----------



## marciemi

Didn't see any tour groups at Uni today but we haven't been at the Disney parks in the last few days (well, we were at Blizzard Beach yesterday and Typhoon Lagoon this morning since it's been mid-80's) to see there. We'll be hitting those starting Wed since middle DS' girlfriend is coming to visit for a week and hasn't been to Disney since 2000.


----------



## marciemi

We do have our 2015 vouchers for HHN so let us know if you'll be doing any on a Sun - Thu night and we'd be glad to join you!  So I guess if I whine about the fact that it's supposed to drop into the upper 30's Wed into Thu, of course on the day we're running the 5K at Disney at 6am, I won't get a lot of sympathy?

We went to Universal today despite the high crowd forecasts mostly just so the boys could hit all the water rides in IOA while it was warm.


----------



## macraven

_marcie, i remember the pictures you used to show us from when you lived in Green Bay.


i know you will not have any of those "shoveling the drive way with 8 foot banks" anymore now that you are in the land of sunshine.




i bet you don't miss the snow shoveling.


last january one of my sons went with me to orlando.
when we were at the darkside the second week of january, the parks were full of tour groups.
was curious if they have started yet when you were there this past week._


----------



## marciemi

I'll let you know over the next two weeks on the tour groups.   I miss Green Bay and snow exactly zero. I do miss Indy because I really liked it there. But of course it's not Orlando!


----------



## Cielei

Hi everyone - Hope y'all had a wonderful holiday season!  

It feels like I never have time to drop by anymore - Our cruise is in 5 1/2 weeks and I have done nothing that I am supposed to have done for that. 

Have a great week!


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Hi everyone - Hope y'all had a wonderful holiday season!
> 
> It feels like I never have time to drop by anymore - Our cruise is in 5 1/2 weeks and I have done nothing that I am supposed to have done for that.
> 
> Have a great week!





_i'm so glad you dropped in !!


the only thing i know about going on a boat is to wear a life preserver.
cruise, boat, .......they all float on top of the water.


you can tell i don't cruise


hope you have a great trip and you have a fantastic 2015.


be sure to return here and share your fun vacation with us_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i have a nephew named gabriel.
> his nickname is Gabby.
> 
> not my favorite name but not my kid so no problem.
> i sent you a picture of our snow we got.
> haven't figured out how to post it on this thread....
> 
> _



And very nice the pictures were too........



Lynne G said:


> Schumi,
> 
> Gabriel, not the most common name, but a healthy happy baby is great news.  Sounds like a proud Grandma.   Good news for all her family.



Yes it's not very common and I think there may be a reason for that..........anyways.........grandma called me this morning to say her daughter has been talked out of calling him that and dad got his way and he is now called Mason.......and everyone's happy, plus it suits their surname much better!! But yes, beautiful healthy baby 



It's been sunny and cold today, so quite pleasant. I've asked mac to keep all that snow over there this time.......we usually get it two or three weeks after you do ........no thanks!!

Quiet day today.......not much going on........bit of housework and now sitting with a cuppa and two and a half men on TV.........DH is around somewhere......DS back at uni. Bit too quiet actually. 

Hope everyone's doing ok........when is Janet due back......I forget.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_i got tied up today and didn't get back here like i planned.



it's cold here.
one degree.

temps drop tonight.
snow on the way again but will hit the city this time. (chgo)
and i'll be there tomorrow with Mr Mac for an appt.

i hate it all.


ok, now it is time for the Bluers and anyone living in the south to harp about the heat they are having.....


be back in a bit, Bulls coming on tv

_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

AC is cranked to 73 and it's humid out. Lol


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

We have snow.


----------



## macraven

_enjoy it  _


----------



## schumigirl

I just spent nearly half an hour ........yep, that long trying to link my trip report on signature..........I did it before but could I remember how I did it!!

Eventually worked it out.......why is no-one ever around when I need help with stuff like this.

mac........kitties are gorgeous......cutest ever!!!

Lynne......hope snow isn`t too bad for you 



Went to see new baby Mason this morning, oh he is gorgeous......and I forgot about that beautiful new baby smell.......didn`t want to put him back in his crib.....got to feed him too  

Feeling pleased with myself today........been on treadmill for half an hour......I only got around to plugging it in the other day  Half an hour isn`t long I know, but it`s a start.

Chicken, spinach and chick pea (yuk) curry for dinner tonight.........Don`t think the chick peas will go down well with the others.....but apparently they`re good for you. Hmm. 

Anyhoots, it`s Tuesday already..........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>



lol.........I missed that


----------



## goofyfigment

Too many pages for me to try and even catch up. Hope everyone had a great holiday season. Mac can the countdown to hhn start. I'm very sad that the app is not compatible with my new phone.

All I ask is homies don't forget about me. The wedding is less than 3 months away and things are getting crazy.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> Too many pages for me to try and even catch up. Hope everyone had a great holiday season. Mac can the countdown to hhn start. I'm very sad that the app is not compatible with my new phone.
> 
> All I ask is homies don't forget about me. The wedding is less than 3 months away and things are getting crazy.



_friday  october 9th.

you're penciled in so after your wedding, start the next countdown.....



i know you and dennis will have a fantastic wedding!
be sure to share some of the pictures with us._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> We have snow.



_sorry, but you know i always have to share what we get.
couldn't disappoint you...




hoping you don't get the frigid cold that we are experiencing.
our high for wednesday is negative one.
they announced today school closings for tomorrow.

had to go downtown chgo today and it was brutal, ended up taking a taxi from the medical building to the train station.
we walked from the olgivie center/train depot which was only a 10 minute walk to where we were headed and couldn't feel my feet.....
wind chill was nasty.
wasn't going to be that stupid and walk into the wind coming back to get the train.

thinking of janet/keishashadow on a boat right now dabbing sunscreen all over herself.
hope she doesn't wear shorts and a tee when she gets on the plane to return home.......


schumi, isn't it wonderful to hold a new baby!
glad you got to see Mason today.


i sent schumi pictures i took of my kittys last night.
if i could figure out how to post them here, i would.
now if schumi knows how to post them here, you will be able to see them....

i know, the blind leading the blind on that one...lol_


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Mac, not as cold as you, but close.  Our kids have school, but rides to and from are the rule when it is too cold.   They usually walk about one and a half miles each way.


It is Wednesday!  That camel has a hat and scarf on today.  He's following the brine trucks.

Time for a cup of hot tea..


----------



## Bluer101

Quick Wednesday drive by. What is this snow you guys talk about???


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> i know, the blind leading the blind on that one...lol_



......you know me so well........



Pretty miserable here...........not as bad as The States obviously.........hope is doesn't get as bad as it says it will. Had a txt from a friend in Orlando just now........it's going to get cold!!!! She's glad they brought fleeces and jeans for everyone.

Had hair chopped today......not too chopped.....I don't suit very short hair. But I always love spending a few hours in the salon 

Hope everyone's doing ok and staying warm for those that have snow


----------



## Cielei

lol - love you warm weather peeps! 

School got cancelled today because our windchill is -40 to -50. We are staying snuggled in the house all day - I may or may not get out of my PJs at some point today. 

mac - I can imagine that the big city was awful! The way the wind whips through the buildings makes a cold day freezing! Our friends from our old neighborhood said school was cancelled there (before ours got cancelled) and that it is super cold and snowy. 

Enjoy the warm weather and have a great day!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> ......you know me so well........
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty miserable here...........not as bad as The States obviously.........hope is doesn't get as bad as it says it will. Had a txt from a friend in Orlando just now........it's going to get cold!!!! She's glad they brought fleeces and jeans for everyone.
> 
> Had hair chopped today......not too chopped.....I don't suit very short hair. But I always love spending a few hours in the salon
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok and staying warm for those that have snow




_i bet the new cut is cute!

good thing your friend on vacation is prepared for the cooler temps.
january in orlando can be full of surprises.
last january it was a low of 36 one night i was there.
i have others talk about being able to wear shorts different times in the month.

_


Cielei said:


> lol - love you warm weather peeps!
> 
> School got cancelled today because our windchill is -40 to -50. We are staying snuggled in the house all day - I may or may not get out of my PJs at some point today.
> 
> mac - I can imagine that the big city was awful! The way the wind whips through the buildings makes a cold day freezing! Our friends from our old neighborhood said school was cancelled there (before ours got cancelled) and that it is super cold and snowy.
> 
> Enjoy the warm weather and have a great day!



_stay warm cielei, don't be tempted to go outside and make snowmen.
living in pjs all day sounds like fun.
you are ready for bed anytime you want to call it a day.

_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Quick Wednesday drive by. What is this snow you guys talk about???




_i'll mail you some snow so you won't feel neglected.....

you are so fortunate not to be where you are.
that picture is beautiful!_


----------



## Bluer101

Well it's 58 out now as the cold front came through last night. We had the windows open and enjoyed the cool sleeping weather. Hope everyone else is bundled up today.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*peeks inside thread*


----------



## schumigirl

Mr Bluer.......how did I miss that pic you posted yesterday?? Beautiful ..........you know I'm not in the least jealous 

Cielei.......missed you too 



Beautiful day here.......got plenty of laundry washed, dried, ironed and put past Today.......love when you can do that.....hate laundry hanging around.

Been watching Breaking Bad again last week or so........what is it about shows like that one episode is never enough...........on the last series now which was horrible at bits........but what a show!! Didn't watch it when it was on TV as I thought it sounded awful.......big mistake.

Hope everyone's doing ok and keeping warm......or a bit cooler for a night or two if your are the Bluers


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, 58?

that's cold for your neck of the woods.



stay warm_


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> *peeks inside thread*



_hey there_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Bluer, 58?  that's cold for your neck of the woods.  stay warm




It's up to 71 now. 

Book our first trip to universal for the new year.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It's up to 71 now.
> 
> Book our first trip to universal for the new year.



_heat wave.......


going to hit mardi gras?
it's taking them forever to release the headliners._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> heat wave.......  going to hit mardi gras? it's taking them forever to release the headliners.



Yep, first weekend. We need them to release the lineup already so I can book more.


----------



## RAPstar

It was 18 degrees today. I try not to complain about the cold so I can gripe about the heat all summer, but that's just too cold. Can't I just be like a real bear and hibernate in the winter?


----------



## RAPstar

Also, here's my kitty. She actually kinda likes car rides


----------



## Bluer101

RAPstar said:


> Also, here's my kitty. She actually kinda likes car rides



What a cute kitty!


----------



## macraven

_beautiful kitty !!




18 degrees, wanna trade?_


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _hey there_



Glad to see everyone is alive and well, over here! 

I'm gearing up for my trip, and was thinking about all those darkside people, since half my trip will be at the darkside.


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> Glad to see everyone is alive and well, over here!
> 
> I'm gearing up for my trip, and was thinking about all those darkside people, since half my trip will be at the darkside.


_
are you all hitting the potter gala thing at the end of the month?
seems like a lot of the homies are going then.


i'm not a parry hotter fan like some are and get my potter fix in the fall.
but son and i went last january for him to get his potter fix.
we even got the Bluer family to join us.
Bluer was our translator.


have a grand time and show us some pictures when you return!

my son and his wife are doing their honeymoon on a split motherland/darkside at the end of this month.

since you know what i look like, and if you see a dude that looks like me,
go up and tell him "hey"_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, first weekend. We need them to release the lineup already so I can book more.



_bluer, are you going to be at the darkside first weekend of february?
my todd is doing his honeymoon with wifey at the darkside for 3 nights in feb 8th or 9th.  they leave satuday evening.or is it sunday night

i'll even wrap up a snow ball for you in foil so it doesn't melt on their flight down.
i should get it straight since i will be picking them up from their flight in milwaukee.

i'll tell him to send you a text once he gets there._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> bluer, are you going to be at the darkside first weekend of february? my todd is doing his honeymoon with wifey at the darkside for 3 nights in feb 8th or 9th.  they leave satuday evening.or is it sunday night  i'll even wrap up a snow ball for you in foil so it doesn't melt on their flight down. i should get it straight since i will be picking them up from their flight in milwaukee.  i'll tell him to send you a text once he gets there.



We are going 7-8 which is sat and sun. As usual we will drive up early sat morn and leave sun late afternoon or early evening. Going to celebrate our anniversary that weekend because the following weekend on our actual anniversary is too much money. 

So if they are there sure we can link up and say hi again.


----------



## Bluer101

Doing some work at our condos in Ft lauderdale. It's 70 and nice out to all you cold / snowy people.


----------



## schumigirl

I forgot how funny The Wayans brothers movies are........just watched 2 back to back.....we were crying with laughter at them.......hadn't seen one of them before. Marlon Wayans is very easy on the eye too 

Had some snow flurries today......was very cold so didn't go out at all. Did some housework, laundry and watched some old movies.........so kinda lazy day for all of us. 

Hope youse all having a good weekend whatever you're doing


----------



## buckeev

Slowly recovering here...that trip took it out of me! The last few days flew by though. Cabana Bay was really pretty cool. We even made time to take the boy bowling at the Galaxy Bowl, and he absolutely loved it! 

Back to reality...this has been some nasty SE Texas weather the last few days!


----------



## macraven

_welcome back homie !!



yup, even texas has been hit with the cold spell....




tell us about your trip once you are up for it._


----------



## Sparkly

I really wish Universal had park hours as long at Disney's! Leaving a park at 7pm is a bummer compared to staying at the MK until midnight or later.

Also, why are the Freestyle cups so expensive??? Does it dispense liquid gold or something???? I'm not paying $11 for one day, that's insane.


----------



## macraven

Sparkly said:


> I really wish Universal had park hours as long at Disney's! Leaving a park at 7pm is a bummer compared to staying at the MK until midnight or later.
> 
> Also, why are the Freestyle cups so expensive??? Does it dispense liquid gold or something???? I'm not paying $11 for one day, that's insane.



_depends when you are going.
in october, the motherland had shorter hours at mk for the week i was there.
4 nights that had mnsshp, the place closed up to the public at 7pm.
and, those that had bought the mnsshp tickets, were allowed into the park at 4pm.
having more in the park prior to the private event really added to the crowds there.
ak had closed at 5, dhs closed at 7 epcot had hours to 9 but man was it packed due to the other parks closing early and the F & W event going on.
no sense waiting in lines at epcot for about 45 minutes.


freestyle cups?
no idea, never did that.
my choice of drink is water.

you might get more responses for that question if you start a new thread on the main darkside board.
i can't think of any of the regular homies here that have mentioned the freestyle cups.
i tend to think that those that do buy the freestyle cups can bring them back on future visits and use them in the parks for the regular soda refill costs.
the darkside has that perk for all the park guests in that a person can use cups from prior visits for the refill price.
by reading the signs in the parks, the freestyle is valid for the day you buy them when using them at the freestyle machines.


most of us take our UO mugs back each year for the cheap discount that is offered in the parks.
when you buy any type of cup or mug in the parks, they are valid for refills forever.
i get the discounted rate on the refill when i take my dueling dragons mug of 1999 with me and i also ask for the 10% AP discount on top of that.
sweet deal.
even the butter beer mugs allow you to do that.


one of the issues with mugs i found is at the motherland resorts.
$18.99 plus taxes if you stay at a resort there and buy the refillable mug they have .
wow, for a 3 night stay and then the morning of the 4th day, they charge that much !!
really a waste of money.
and if it is a family, just think of how it would cost them about $80 for buying those mugs just to be used at the resort.

the disney mugs have a chip in it so you can't take them back for future visits.
and they are not valid for using in the parks for soda, coffee.

i solve the problem of beverages by doing a grocery stop before i get to any of the resorts and buy a case of water.
for about $4, it's cheap and works for me.



_


----------



## schumigirl

Sparkly said:


> I really wish Universal had park hours as long at Disney's! Leaving a park at 7pm is a bummer compared to staying at the MK until midnight or later.
> 
> Also, why are the Freestyle cups so expensive??? Does it dispense liquid gold or something???? I'm not paying $11 for one day, that's insane.



I don't use freestyle cups or anything like that but is that the ones that you can refill all day? If it is I think $11 is a fantastic price for a days drinks!! We buy everything when we need it as I am not taking a cup around with me. We must spend at least $40+ a day on drinks in the park every day......our choice though so I'm not complaining. $11 is around £7-8 a day.......doesn't seem insane to me, that's good value.......

As for park hours macraven has it spot on. Depends when you go. I think the price of the UK tickets for 14 days makes Universal a bargain even if it only opened till 5 every day.......I like their hours......suits us quite well. 

Disney does the same thing.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Slowly recovering here...that trip took it out of me! The last few days flew by though. Cabana Bay was really pretty cool. We even made time to take the boy bowling at the Galaxy Bowl, and he absolutely loved it!
> 
> Back to reality...this has been some nasty SE Texas weather the last few days!



Welcome back MrB............glad to hear you had a blast and enjoyed CB 

It always sucks coming home, especially when the weather is awful. Hope you get back to normal soon


----------



## schumigirl

I had the best nights sleep last night. Went to bed around 11 and slept through till 9 this morning..........can't remember the last time I slept so long without interruption. 

Decided to go out today and buy some new kitchen appliances today. Fed up looking at the kettle, toaster etc, will see what I can get. You do get fed up with things after a while. 

We have no snow here today thank goodness and winds seemed to have died down a bit. Very grey though..........nothing like Bluers picture here today.

Friends that were in Florida over Christmas came home Friday......she called me last night and told me they again, loved Universal more than anything else on their trip. Didn't have as much fun at Disney the times they were there. They knew it was going to be busy as they go every year at that time but just didn't enjoy all the new FP stuff, thought the food had gone downhill and they thought Disney was more expensive than usual. 

I laughed and told her I knew she would convert to the Darkside one day. I hear that from so many people who only used to consider Universal a one or two day trip, now it's forming the majority of their plans. 

Anyway hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Just a quick drive by on my way to playing catch up again & to let you know I'm still alive...cold but still here.

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## RAPstar

MAC!!!!!!

I forgot, I had tried to email these to you, but I guess the email I had was old or something IDK. But anywho, here's some elephants


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> MAC!!!!!!
> 
> I forgot, I had tried to email these to you, but I guess the email I had was old or something IDK. But anywho, here's some elephants



_thanks robbie, you are a sweetie!

i love elephants, my dad was a circus elephant trainer at one time.
my email address hasn't changed but that's okay, i can see your pics here.

i remember that day when we took the safari ride.
so much fun!_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _thanks robbie, you are a sweetie!
> 
> i love elephants, my dad was a circus elephant trainer at one time.
> my email address hasn't changed but that's okay, i can see your pics here.
> 
> i remember that day when we took the safari ride.
> so much fun!_



Yes it was, even tho sitting in the back was far too bumpy. But I always have fun with you!


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy New Year everyone!

Had a great vacation.....two weeks, record-high temps....who can beat it!  And to come back to freezing NY....why do I do this to myself!?

I'll post some pics of Chris in the next few days...got some really cute ones with the characters.

And I thought you would appreciate this Mac...damn tooth is killing me!  Starting bugging me on vacation, made an appointment for the 20th.  Well yesterday my cheek starts swelling and now I look like a chipmunk!  Got an emergency appt. with the dentist yesterday and turns out I have an abscess.  I just can't win


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> Had a great vacation.....two weeks, record-high temps....who can beat it!  And to come back to freezing NY....why do I do this to myself!?
> 
> I'll post some pics of Chris in the next few days...got some really cute ones with the characters.
> 
> And I thought you would appreciate this Mac...damn tooth is killing me!  Starting bugging me on vacation, made an appointment for the 20th.  Well yesterday my cheek starts swelling and now I look like a chipmunk!  Got an emergency appt. with the dentist yesterday and turns out I have an abscess.  I just can't win


_
well, if your parents still have the bunk beds in your old room.........

i remember when you had dental work years back.


getting a tooth ache while on vacation is miserable.
schumi had an emergency too when she was in orlando...

at least you were able to finish your trip before you started to look like Alvin.

good luck with the abscess going away.
hope you don't have anymore dental problems.


looking forward to seeing pics of Chris!
_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh that's nasty KFIsh.......... 4 years ago I had to get a back tooth removed 4 days before we flew to Orlando because of an abscess in it.......nasty!! I was lucky with the time as you can't fly for 48 hours after an extraction......just made it!! But hope you get it sorted soon.....it's an awful pain. Looking forward to seeing pics of the little one 

Robbie/Andy........LOVE elephants too.......so cute. Last time I was at AK ......yeah long time ago  we were lucky enough to see a baby elephant feed from its mother there.......it was so lovely to see. Nice pics 

Hi Vicki...........



We have high winds again here.........gusty!!! Didn't go out after all yesterday, so went out this morning and got my shiny new kitchen appliances........they look just lovely........I really fancy decorating the kitchen actually........may wait till spring then freshen it up......just need walls painted and there's not too much of as most of the walls are cabinets and windows.........

Monday again................


----------



## Kogo Shuko

macraven said:


> _
> are you all hitting the potter gala thing at the end of the month?
> seems like a lot of the homies are going then.
> 
> 
> i'm not a parry hotter fan like some are and get my potter fix in the fall.
> but son and i went last january for him to get his potter fix.
> we even got the Bluer family to join us.
> Bluer was our translator.
> 
> 
> have a grand time and show us some pictures when you return!
> 
> my son and his wife are doing their honeymoon on a split motherland/darkside at the end of this month.
> 
> since you know what i look like, and if you see a dude that looks like me,
> go up and tell him "hey"_



It certainly wasn't in the plan, but we will be there on the Sunday. We're also going on the Thursday right before it starts, so we're going to try to get the Harry Potter stuff in on Thursday and then explore the rest of the parks on Sunday. 

I'm not a HUGE Harry Potter fan, but I liked the books enough to be okay around so many fans. 

I'll have to wave at all the guys who remind me of you. People will think I'm nuts. 


...which wouldn't be untrue. 



Most definitely will stop by afterward and share pics.


----------



## Sparkly

schumigirl said:


> I don't use freestyle cups or anything like that but is that the ones that you can refill all day? If it is I think $11 is a fantastic price for a days drinks!! We buy everything when we need it as I am not taking a cup around with me. We must spend at least $40+ a day on drinks in the park every day......our choice though so I'm not complaining. $11 is around £7-8 a day.......doesn't seem insane to me, that's good value.......
> 
> As for park hours macraven has it spot on. Depends when you go. I think the price of the UK tickets for 14 days makes Universal a bargain even if it only opened till 5 every day.......I like their hours......suits us quite well.
> 
> Disney does the same thing.



No, the red cups are good value and I'm considering getting one. It's just a shame the freestyle ones are so much money because it looks a super cool machine!

And yes, 14 day tickets for Universal too is fab!! No rush to fit the new HP area into one day because we can pop over when we want. It's just a shame they're not hoppers, or at least I don't think they are.

In response to Macraven, I wouldn't have paid for the Disney resort mugs but we have them for free because we're on a dining plan. We were never at our resort to fill the mugs and the food court closed at 12, so no filling it when we returned from the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

The 14 day tickets are park to park.


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> Most definitely will stop by afterward and share pics.



Look forward to your pics KS......hope you have a blast


----------



## Lynne G

A very soggy (freezing rain) hello!


----------



## clsteve

You know folks, there are almost too many reasons to count why going to Uni in the middle of January is such a great thing - rates, crowds, and on, and on.

But, there's this one huge negative - flu season - and DS11 just came down with it - and we leave Friday - with DS8 and DW in the danger zone (I already had it back in the middle of December).

All three had their flu shots, so this is that strain that the flu shot isn't covering, go figure.

Sorry, had to vent, but wish us luck (and antibodies....)


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> A very soggy (freezing rain) hello!



_well, your weather is no fun at all !!!
don't you hate being on the road driving in freezing rain?



don't answer, i can read your mind and you are saying yes....


stay warm and dry Lynne G!_


----------



## macraven

_to clsteve....

glad you stopped by to chat.

newbies always welcome here!
even when they have the flu


hope you don't have any problems in flying this friday.
maybe son will be past the worst part of the flu by then.

one of my sons had the flu and it dragged on for him about 6 days.
he had the flu shot but like you said, what is going around now is a different strain of it.

hope the MLK weekend doesn't bring in crowds to the park for youse.

if you stay on site deluxe, express will make it worth it for the family.


go and have loads of fun!

sending you mummy dust for good health and weather and low crowds and no btg....






_


----------



## clsteve

macraven said:


> _to clsteve....
> 
> glad you stopped by to chat.
> 
> newbies always welcome here!
> even when they have the flu
> 
> 
> hope you don't have any problems in flying this friday.
> maybe son will be past the worst part of the flu by then.
> 
> one of my sons had the flu and it dragged on for him about 6 days.
> he had the flu shot but like you said, what is going around now is a different strain of it.
> 
> hope the MLK weekend doesn't bring in crowds to the park for youse.
> 
> if you stay on site deluxe, express will make it worth it for the family.
> 
> 
> go and have loads of fun!
> 
> sending you mummy dust for good health and weather and low crowds and no btg....
> 
> _



Glad to stop by! I just wish it was a much more fun reason to do so.....


And thanks for the M Dust! - and we do have some leeway if the rest of the family gets the bug. Our current sched takes us to Sarasota Springs to visit my MiL over the holiday weekend and then on to RPH for a week.

Worst case, we can look at delaying the trip 3 days, going to Uni first, and then visiting Sarasota after Uni.

It just messes up the kid's time out of school, flight change fees, etc. But what can you do. We all have to deal with one of these trips at some point...

And, now don't get me wrong here - I really enjoy time with my MiL. We've always hit it off. But, it's just better for the Psyche to end the vacation with Uni, if you know what I mean....


----------



## macraven

clsteve said:


> G
> 
> And, now don't get me wrong here - I really enjoy time with my MiL. We've always hit it off. But, it's just better for the Psyche to end the vacation with Uni, if you know what I mean....



_you are preaching to the choir here.......

i have 4 sets of relatives that live in florida.
up to now, i have always avoided going to see them as my vacation are the parks, not sitting around chatting with the families.....

i do love the relatives but when i go to orlando, i'm on a mission....
i always say i will make a separate trip just to hit the family in florida but never do.

probably will hit them up this year sometime on a separate trip.
i'm in the process of taking my parental units to florida this year.


hope all in your family stays well and you don't have to alter your plans at the last minute.
but, having someone sick, being in the park isn't fun at all._


----------



## KStarfish82

Ugh this tooth!

48 hours later and the antibiotics are doing squat!  My face is more swollen and the pain is agonizing.  I just took a Percocet an hour ago and its barely taking the edge off.  I made an appointment for tomorrow and they better yank this thing out!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Ugh this tooth!
> 
> 48 hours later and the antibiotics are doing squat!  My face is more swollen and the pain is agonizing.  I just took a Percocet an hour ago and its barely taking the edge off.  I made an appointment for tomorrow and they better yank this thing out!



_i know your pain.
tooth pain suxs.

i am assuming it is a back molar and not one of your front teeth you have the infection in.

the grinder teeth usually wear out first.

sometimes a doc will pull a tooth if you have been on antibiotics for a couple of days.
less chance of infection spreading to the other roots

take another percocet and ibuprofen so you will get relief from the pain and inflammation 
can you use a cold compact to relieve the facial swelling?


i had a molar go bad but it broke off at the gum line.
it's much easier to yank the tooth and it come out all in one piece than to cut the gum and pic out the roots.

instant relief once tooth is out.
well, not really instant but you'll feel a whole lot better later.


hope you make it thru the night without severe pain.
_


----------



## KStarfish82

This tooth has had 3 root canals in 12 years.....its always been a problem and I am pushing them to just yank it.  I also want them to yank it because I do not want to have problems with infections when I become pregnant again.

Thanks for the well wishes and let's hope relief will come quickly!


----------



## macraven

_that was a lot of work you went thru on the root canal on that tooth.



hope the doc yanks it out tomorrow.

sleep well and painless tonight kfish..._


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Kfish finds relief with her tooth.   Waiting for pictures of Christopher.  He's a great age to interact with the characters.  

Hope clsteve and family get better before their trip.  Our family is now sharing a cold and sore throat.  It's that time of year.

Rain has left, but not the cold.  Only snow showers today.  

Saw the line up for Uni's Mardi Gras.  Looks like some good shows.  

Have a great day everyone!   

  Needing a very hot cup of tea this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Kfish......hope by now you're all sorted with the tooth gone and you're pain free 

Lynne........hope your weather is not too bad 



We have snow, gritters came out late.....as usual........we are right beside the sea so don't get it too bad usually but it's fairly heavy.......and Thunder and lightning too  Roads in next village on the hill is bad, much worse than us......don't need to go out tomorrow if we don't have to.


How do you lose a giant Jenga set?   

I bought it last year and it comes out now and again when we have a certain group of friends round. So, they're coming Saturday night and I went to get it out of the attic.........can't find it anywhere. No one remembers putting it away last time and we've looked everywhere  it's not exactly small 

So, hope all is good with everyone


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

So went to the dentist and the dentist was shocked that my swelling had not gone down at all!  So they decided to yank the already broken and crumbled tooth.  Oy!  The procedure was not so bad, but the aftermath....

Between the infection (which should now clear) and the pulling, the right side of my mouth feels like it went through the war 

He said take Tylenol for the pain......sure, luckily I have some leftover Tylenol with Codeine left over the the back injury   Now I have to sit with cold vegetables on my face to help reduce swelling.

Hopefully by this time tomorrow I will look and feel a little more normal!


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, glad to read the dentist saved the day for youse.


you gonna cook the frozen bag of peas for dinner tonight?_


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Kfish...ouch ...hope you feel better soon..at least you have some good drugs to get you thru it. I always have to go to an oral surgeon to get my teeth pulled because I have tangled up roots in the back molars not fun or inexpensive.

Carole...hope you find your Jenga...maybe someone borrowed it and forgot to tell you.

Lynne...wishing you warm weather but probably  the only way any of us will get it is to get on a plane to the darkside....Mardi Gras sounds good 

I had to buy a new battery for my car yesterday since the cold we had last week didn't agree with it.  Now I have to wait to book our fall trip at RPR for a few weeks but at least I have my dates set ...Sept 30 - Oct 7. I know it's early but I like to get it done so I can dream about Orlando when I have a bad day or it's 10 degrees outside.

Happy hump day...where's the camel?


----------



## schumigirl

KFish.......glad you for sorted with the tooth, you should be back to normal today I hope 

Hey Vicki.........not too early to book.......we had this year's trip sorted out and booked before we left RP last year......... 
sorry about the car battery though..........no one seems to have borrowed the Jenga.......it's a hard thing to lose 


I would like to wish our lovely son a very Happy 21st Birthday     

Where did that time go? So proud of him 

Having chinese takeout tonight and having a kind of party Saturday night......he didn't want a proper party so I've invited a load of people over and said its a get together not a party......lol.......

Snow has cleared but my goodness it's cold........

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Bluer101

At least kfish got her mouth straighten out.   Chinese , yum!    Oh by the way.....  This is for tink.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer - always get a smile from me for the Wednesday pictures - thanks!

Tink - yeah, no warm weather for a couple more months.  At least it's dry at the moment, even if it's below freezing today.  Gotta love the heated car seats when it's cold.


Kfish - wishing you speedy healing.  

Happy Birthday to Schumi's DS!  Wow, 21!  

Schumi - not gonna show your dinner plans to my kids.  They'd gladly have take-out Chinese tonight.  With me not feeling well, it's been soup for the last 2 nights.  Hmmmm.  I'll have to have one of the kids call, as I sound like darth vader right now.  Darn cold is messing with my vocal cords. Oh, and I hope the Jenga gets found.  I hate that when I can't remember where I put things.

It is Wednesday   - only 2 more days until a three day week-end.  So ready for that.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks Mr Bluer...love the fish

 to Kyle


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi tell Kyle the Bluers said Happy Birthday. 

Hope everyone is doing well now and keeping warm.


----------



## Bluer101

How did I miss Kyle's B Day???


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all the wishes for the boys birthday......appreciate it.......Bluer.......love that pic..........lol.........thanks 


Lynne.........aww hope you feel better soon........Darth Vader isn't a good sound on a woman.................I'm sure jenga will turn up somewhere 


Weather is wild again here.....and still cold....wind chill of -9. All enjoyed our chinese takeout.......then had gorgeous bottle of special champagne we got for this occasion........even DS who doesn't drink took a sip.......beautiful


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks for the well wishes.  Pain has lessened even though I am still very swollen and talk as if I am drunk.  And I have to make a presentation tomorrow night on front of parents....yea, not sure if that is going to happen.

Well here is what keeps me going....


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures of Christopher.......so cute  Good luck if you do have to do a presentation today 



We had massive gales during the night.........wind was so loud it was scary! Died down a little now thank goodness. Horrible. So no one slept well. 

Not sure what to be up to today.............


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> At least kfish got her mouth straighten out.   Chinese , yum!    Oh by the way.....  This is for tink.



_was off the boards for much of yesterday but wanted to do a reshow of this pic.
perfect!_


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, great pics of christopher and family.

i remember last santa pics you showed us when chris wasn't thrilled with santa..._


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all............nearly bedtime for us over here...........

Thankfully the wild winds outside are not as bad here tonight, still very windy though,  so hopefully will sleep better.........I hope.

Forecast is horrible for the weekend.......high winds and snow.......and cold. Will get groceries tomorrow and batten down the hatches for couple of days........got friends coming Saturday night so will be preparing food all day Saturday anyway.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Evening all............nearly bedtime for us over here...........
> 
> Thankfully the wild winds outside are not as bad here tonight, still very windy though,  so hopefully will sleep better.........I hope.
> 
> Forecast is horrible for the weekend.......high winds and snow.......and cold. Will get groceries tomorrow and batten down the hatches for couple of days........got friends coming Saturday night so will be preparing food all day Saturday anyway.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned



_it's not even dark here yet and i am ready to go to bed.........

your weather sounds awful.
stay inside this weekend and get your shopping done friday.
put wine on your shopping list.
you will have fun with friends and food on saturday.

it will be a great way to spend the weekend!
food and friends are always a good mix.

_


----------



## RAPstar

EEEEEEEEEE!! I just booked breakfast at Cindy's castle for the day of my birthday! I've never been so I'm soooooooo excited!!


----------



## macraven

_a June baby?

going to hit star wars when you go?_


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _a June baby?
> 
> going to hit star wars when you go?_



I'm missing it by a week unless they extend it another week


----------



## schumigirl

I'm wondering where all the snow and winds they told us about for today are........... We have a beautiful day.......freezing cold though!!! 

I imagine it will be there tomorrow. Got all my groceries in this morning, all sorted for tomorrow night too..........I cheated and bought a load of ready made stuff in........deli platters look good!! So I have just a few things to make tomorrow.........and desserts.


----------



## macraven

_did you pick up the wine......?_


----------



## Sparkly

It's forecast to snow a little here overnight after a week of biting wind and freezing temperatures! It was quite mild over Christmas/New Years and didn't snow at all last year (which is good, it always seems to snow in February when we're off on holiday) so I suppose we had to get the wintery weather at some point.

I'm just glad this week's over! A lot of trouble and stress has happened and so I'm hoping that the job interview I was invited to on Monday will be successful, despite being for a receptionist vacancy at a not-so-good hotel. Still, a job's a job, so fingers crossed!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> EEEEEEEEEE!! I just booked breakfast at Cindy's castle for the day of my birthday! I've never been so I'm soooooooo excited!!



Yay for you........hope you enjoy it..........



macraven said:


> _did you pick up the wine......?_



Well........you know me.........we don't actually have a wine cellar......but it's close enough  There's more chance of me running out of water than wine.........

I did pick up the odd one or ten bottles to add to it........


----------



## schumigirl

Oh....hope KFish is feeling much better today.........


----------



## macraven

_hope that Kfish is doing better also.


maybe if she started hitting the wine, she would be better much quicker....




schumi, how long will the ten bottles of wine last?


do you ever save the bottles and stick a candle in them.
that's a thing my kids did when they first bought a bottle of wine.
put a candle in it that fit the neck and then light it for candlelight.

but the wine bottle was empty when they did that.



it was like a heat wave here today.
32 degrees and very little wind.
getting closer to shorts weather........._


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so my best friend Adam has a Southwest rewards card and was nice enough to use them to buy my ticket to Orlando. Well, Wednesday he drove up to one of the casinos in Oklahoma, and won $10,000, and bought my return ticket too!!!


----------



## RAPstar

Oh, and I upgraded the hotel to the Orleans Riverside, I've always wanted to stay there.


----------



## macraven

_what a great birthday treat for you Andy !

you'll have a fantastic time at the motherland.




everyone needs a nice friend like you have._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schumi, how long will the ten bottles of wine last?
> 
> 
> do you ever save the bottles and stick a candle in them.
> that's a thing my kids did when they first bought a bottle of wine.
> put a candle in it that fit the neck and then light it for candlelight.
> 
> but the wine bottle was empty when they did that.
> 
> 
> 
> it was like a heat wave here today.
> 32 degrees and very little wind.
> getting closer to shorts weather........._



In answer to how long will 10 bottles last...........that is a question with many answers.....but the short one is.......not long at all  Let's just say with the crowd that's coming tonight I'm glad we always keep loads in stock  I always say my next home has to have a wine cellar...........

Yes I have done that with the candle in the bottle.........lol......we brought back a beautiful old bottle of Chianti from the Imola Grand Prix in Italy one year.......I loved the bottle so much I kept it to do that.......

Glad you're weather is a bit better........that was nasty what you had. Lol about shorts.........we need pics 



RAPstar said:


> Oh, and I upgraded the hotel to the Orleans Riverside, I've always wanted to stay there.





RAPstar said:


> Ok, so my best friend Adam has a Southwest rewards card and was nice enough to use them to buy my ticket to Orlando. Well, Wednesday he drove up to one of the casinos in Oklahoma, and won $10,000, and bought my return ticket too!!!



That's fantastic......what a friend.......... We really liked French Quarter back in the distant days when we used to go to Disney.......it was so lovely and felt very cosy. We went to Riverside a couple of times and it was so pretty too......I'm sure you'll love it there 



No snow yet today.....but it is only 10am..........made a start on the food for tonight, while giving out, no....suggesting  cleaning orders to anyone who looks like they're not busy   There's not much to do anyway........

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snow yet today.....but it is only 10am..........made a start on the food for tonight, while giving out, no....suggesting :blush: cleaning orders to anyone who looks like they're not busy   There's not much to do anyway........
> 
> Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend




_don't look my way, i'm not in the mood to clean today..........:_rolleyes1


----------



## keishashadow

hello homies

carole - happy birthday to Klye!  they grow so fast don't they.  soon the grandbabies will come and the fun will start.



macraven said:


> _wondering if janet has a sunburn yet........
> 
> 
> i'm sitting here with snow all around and she's on a boat....
> and i'm sure no sign of snow anywhere _


I went thru 2 tubes of sunblock and still got a light tan, closer to equator = hotter sun me thinks is culprit.  

 an amazing cruise, very relaxing other than my husband going tarzan on me in several ports.  I highly recommend Celebrity!  When I get around to uploading them will post a few pics of the beautiful ports.

 I'm just getting around to taking down the Xmas tree & outdoor decorations today.  it's supposed to break out of the 20's & into mid 40's today.  

 Those who live in the north know it's those few scattered days when the snow melts enough to see grass and we don't need the heavy parka that keeps us going until spring.  well, that and planning that next trip



goofyfigment said:


> *All I ask is homies don't forget about me. The wedding is less than 3 months away and things are getting crazy*.


 
 you will make a beautiful bride.  did u pick out ur dress yet?  I just had a flash of the groom sporting a top hat, think he could rock it with the best of them...ala Slash.   



Bluer101 said:


> It's up to 71 now.
> 
> Book our first trip to universal for the new year.


 
 way to get that ball rolling!  



RAPstar said:


> It was 18 degrees today. I try not to complain about the cold so I can gripe about the heat all summer, but that's just too cold. *Can't I just be like a real bear* and hibernate in the winter?






macraven said:


> _thanks robbie, you are a sweetie!
> 
> i love elephants, *my dad was a circus elephant trainer* at one time.
> my email address hasn't changed but that's okay, i can see your pics here.
> 
> i remember that day when we took the safari ride.
> so much fun!_



 how many people can say that? cool


KStarfish82 said:


> This tooth has had 3 root canals in 12 years.....its always been a problem and I am pushing them to just yank it. I also want them to yank it because I do not want to have problems with infections when I become pregnant again.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes and let's hope relief will come quickly!


 ow, failed root canals stink.



Bluer101 said:


> At least kfish got her mouth straighten out. Chinese , yum! Oh by the way..... This is for tink.



 /\ deserved a 3-peat lol



RAPstar said:


> Ok, so my best friend Adam has a Southwest rewards card and was nice enough to use them to buy my ticket to Orlando. Well, Wednesday he drove up to one of the casinos in Oklahoma, and won $10,000, and bought my return ticket too!!!


  u have friends in high places, amazing.  Adam has it right to pay it forward



RAPstar said:


> Oh, and I upgraded the hotel to the Orleans Riverside, I've always wanted to stay there.



 loved our first stay there in the mansions bldg. last Oct.  make sure to fax in ur room request 4 days prior.  not only did I get the building I wanted in standard room (next to pref bldg.) but I received all my other requests too (upper floor, corner room) and it was ready at 10 am when we transferred over from VWL.  that is a first for us!

 buckeev - speaking of WL, still waiting to hear the gory details


----------



## macraven

_yea, where is buckeev.............._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _yea, where is buckeev.............._



Good question.
It's been a busy, (and sad), 10 days since we got home from Orlando. When you close you business down for over two weeks for vacation, you know you'll hafta pay-the-piper when you get back to it. I took no less than 30 text and calls while we were there, so it's not like I was completely out of contact. Many of our regulars have had my cell number for years, but now it seems everybody and their brother-in-law's sister's hairdresser somehow gets hold of my number to get a price on 1-shirt with a 6color imprint they need by lunch tomorrow! :

On the downer side, We just attended our second funeral in one week. 
Our good friends and neighbors for many years passed away within 6days of each other. We've known their kids since the seventies, so it's a tough one to handle.

We had a great trip, and the weather was mostly perfect, only a couple of rainy days with minimum effect on us. Food was anywhere from good to outstanding, and I think we might miss that more than just about anything! 

As soon as my lawyer gives the go-ahead, I'll share the details of "Wilderness Lodge Affair"......(don't worry, no cast members were harmed.)


----------



## macraven

_sad to hear of the neighbor's passings.
6 days apart has to be a heart breaker for those left behind.






you know if you would have listed your cell number here, most of the homies would have put in tshirt orders too....
and of course ask for the family discount.
some of us that are awake after midnight would have been calling to check on our orders.


i'm sure it's frantic when you close a business down for 2 weeks, it's busy, busy, busy, when you get back home and back up with the company.


we all are waiting how the trip went.
especially the part where you were kicked out of your beds......_


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> As soon as my lawyer gives the go-ahead, I'll share the details of "Wilderness Lodge Affair"......(don't worry, *no cast members were harmed.*)



There is ready supply of CMs, I'm worried about the one & only Humphrey






 it always give me a chill to read of elderly couples who pass one after another.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......welcome back......we missed you....glad the trip was a good one...looking for pics soon. Thanks for the boys wishes.......grandkids are a loooong way off for us I think 

Mac.......didn't shout ya.......cleaning was all done......they did such a good job I may delegate more often 

Buckeev.......so sorry to hear about your friends. That is so sad to pass 6 days apart. Tough for everyone to deal with 
Looking forward though to hearing your tale about WL.




Didn't get snow yet thank goodness.....chucking down with rain at the moment and so cold. So have stayed in and kept warm........I'm watching Live and Let Die at the moment.

Party went really well last night.......last person left around 1am......food was devoured thank goodness.........and I didn't have a sore head this morning......only had a couple of glasses of red. But I was so tired. 

Anyhoots, hope everyone's had a nice weekend


----------



## macraven

_janet, that's one kewl picture.....


schumi, sounds like your party went great.
when the peeps stay to after midnight, you know everyone had  fun time._


----------



## keishashadow

thanks carole - missed yinz guys here.  did u find anything 'interesting' this am while cleaning up after party?  I'm always just happy not to have to scrub a stain out of carpets.  I booked the Hilton Clearwater (again) for May trip...now if I can only keep to the plan i'll finally get to enjoy some downtime there.  Problem is I'm already considering switching over to Universal.  DH gave in last year& we stayed longer @ WDW.  Perhaps knock of some of the Disney days and do all three?  wheee...planning is half the fun for me.

 trying to figure out what dates I'm going to book this year onsite @ U.   some of the quotes are making me gasp.  those shorter stays will be killer if no AP discount comes thru.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!  Is everyone watching the games today?  What are your Superbowl picks?  I think it will be Packer/Colts (at least, that's what I am hoping )

The tooth is feeling MUCH better and I don't look lopsided anymore!  Go back on Tuesday for a follow-up and hopefully to get the remainder of the stitches out.

Sorry to hear about your losses Buckeev....I would like to go at least a month without a death...too much as of late....

Let's hope the rest of the years becomes better!


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, packers lost in over time.
so it's seattle again for this year.

colts are a dome team and they are playing the patriots in the rain...

i'm guessing if you already placed bets on the todays teams, you will cry._


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, pats up 14-0


i'm done with foot ball now until the superbowl.
i'm gonna be in that for the commercials only.....


and we order out so it's a no cooking day for me.
kind of like being on vacation._


----------



## Lynne G

Helllo. From sick bay.  When this crap leaves, I will be able to breathe without coughing.   Sleeping a lot lately.  

Left early this am to get the paper and some coffee, had no control of my car the 2 miles I went.  Ice rink.   I knew enough to turn the way you are sliding, but it does not make that any less scary when the car goes down the road sideways.  Needless to say, no more driving until the temp was at least 2 degrees above freezing.  No accident, so happy.  Had DS17 in the car with me, he thought it was funny that mom was screaming when another car approached.  Yeah, that is why next winter, you will be driving.    He could have his license when he was 16, but apparently he would rather me do the driving.


Lucky RAPstar, nice to have such a generous friend.  Great bday present.

Hope all are doing well.  

Glad to hear kfish is feeling better now.  Very cute Christopher.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Helllo. From sick bay.  When this crap leaves, I will be able to breathe without coughing.   Sleeping a lot lately.
> 
> Left early this am to get the paper and some coffee, had no control of my car the 2 miles I went.  Ice rink.   I knew enough to turn the way you are sliding, but it does not make that any less scary when the car goes down the road sideways.  Needless to say, no more driving until the temp was at least 2 degrees above freezing.  No accident, so happy.  Had DS17 in the car with me, he thought it was funny that mom was screaming when another car approached.  Yeah, that is why next winter, you will be driving.    He could have his license when he was 16, but apparently he would rather me do the driving.




_yikes !!!

that is scary using your car on an ice rink........well, not really but you know what i mean.
thankful this turned out okay and no accidents.


i hope you feel better and shake the sickness you have Lynne G.
sleep when you can and hang in there.


_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> Kfish, pats up 14-0  i'm done with foot ball now until the superbowl. i'm gonna be in that for the commercials only.....  and we order out so it's a no cooking day for me. kind of like being on vacation.


    No Mac now it is 38-7!!!  colts don't have a chance


----------



## Cielei

Hope everyone has been well Feel well soon to those of you under the weather recently. We are experiencing a New year's miracle here - it's in the 30s! Mac, I'm not sure if I'd go shorts weather, bit I can wear the regular coat instead of the down that covers from head to toe with hat, gloves and scarf. We have a neighbor that was snow blowing his drive last year in shorts - when it was -10 ambient temp last year! 

I'm trying to figure out why I thought the FE Exchange would be a good idea - I keep stressing myself out!   Did I get enough? Did I do things that people will like? Am i actually going to finish making things on time? AT least we will have warm weather and beaches (hopefully!) in the near future! 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Cielei

Mrs bluer101 said:


> No Mac now it is 38-7!!!  colts don't have a chance



I'm not a fan of either team - I keep trying to figure out if it's possible to pull for both teams to lose ....

The Buckeyes won the National Championship though - since DH graduated from there, we are a happy household! I had to redesign his door magnet for him to reflect the new title.


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> I'm not a fan of either team - I keep trying to figure out if it's possible to pull for both teams to lose ....
> 
> The Buckeyes won the National Championship though - since DH graduated from there, we are a happy household! I had to redesign his door magnet for him to reflect the new title.



_i started to reply to your first post but saw this one.....

yup, Mr Mac a buckeye fan also.
that's one of his schools, also have 2 nieces and bil, sil also graduated from there.

Mr Mac has been watching the replays.......
he's driving me nuts over it.


you know the person that knows about those fish exrtenders is keishashadow.
she just came back from another cruise.
she showed pictures of some of the stuff she gave on on one thread in the darkside.....maybe it was on this thread???

i don't do boats so i'm no help on the fishy stuff._


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> No Mac now it is 38-7!!!  colts don't have a chance



_i know you are partying.
i got the text from mr bluer......


btw, not a colt fan.


i'm waiting for the big come back for the Bears which will be in a couple of years from now since new coach will be established then._


----------



## Cielei

macraven said:


> _i know you are partying.
> i got the text from mr bluer......
> 
> 
> btw, not a colt fan.
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for the big come back for the Bears which will be in a couple of years from now since new coach will be established then._



AT least there is a good coach there now - if they's just maybe get a new QB


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> AT least there is a good coach there now - if they's just maybe get a new QB


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......no messy clean ups this time........I did keep an eye out for those with red wine.......but the one that spilt the whole glass over my carpet and wall last year wasn't there......................I want to stay overnight at Clearwater again sometime soon. I really liked Hilton there............happy planning 

Lynne.......my goodness that is so scary!! Glad it was a good outcome, hope you feel better soon 

Mrsbluer 

Cielei.......glad you're weather is decent........I had to smile at you mentioning FE..........I first heard about them last year........I honestly thought someone was pulling my chain and made it up. Who knew 



I feel I'm living in an alternative universe this morning. Turned on the TV in bedroom before looking out of window.......said there was snow everywhere where we live and subzero temps.........looked out and it's raining.......heavy. 

Need to go out for a couple of appointments today so hope snow stays inland.


----------



## macraven

_good monday morning homies.

schumi, rain is ok until it turns into snow.



_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Kfish, packers lost in over time.
> so it's seattle again for this year.
> 
> colts are a dome team and they are playing the patriots in the rain...
> 
> i'm guessing if you already placed bets on the todays teams, you will cry._



 I was smiling broadly. 

 youngest DS a Seattle fan since a tot but really not a hard choice for any Steelers fan whom to root for in the big game.  We have long memories,  disturbing to read of yet another cheating investigation.

http://www.upi.com/Sports_News/NFL/...r-inflated-balls-against-Colts/3981421680715/

 will go with my heart and bet on the Seahawks again.  My oldest DS's family will be in Orlando for the game & is hoping to see Brady in the parade.

 may the best team win & the half-time show kick butt

 'da Bears?


----------



## schumigirl

We'll, rain did turn kinda sleety.........just icy now.......horrible out.

I don't watch the sport you're talking about.......so hope all your teams win 

Watching The Killing on Netflix just now......misse it first time around.....it's good but heck, does it always rain so much in Seattle 

I'm ready for summer


----------



## RAPstar

OMG, I think I'm gonna die. I got a bike this weekend, cause the girl at work who's been giving me a ride to the light rail home got an earlier schedule, so now my route doesn't sync up so I've been having to walk a mile home. Well today I biked to the train from my apt, from the train to work, back to the train, and then home. Each about a mile in length. So not even 4 miles in a row. How do those marathon people do it?


----------



## macraven

_well robbie/andy, as long as you don't get snow, the bike ride will get better and you might enjoy it........

you're just not used to biking but it is faster than walking._


----------



## KStarfish82

What a crumby Superbowl its going to be!  Ah well, guess I'll root for the Seahawks...as a born and bred New Yorker, it is my duty to despise the teams from New England and especially Tom Brady.  And with the football season ending, we are that much closer to Spring!


----------



## macraven

_Kfish, are you feeling better, swelling go down?



i'm only in for the superbowl for the halftime show and the commercials.
and the week after that walking dead returns......woot._


----------



## keishashadow

did somebody say TWD?






 carole - football lots of bone crunching fun, they've been discussing a team based in England, not sure where that is going.  Are u a rugby/soccer fan?

 lynne - did weather clear out your way?  another front coming thru tomorrow morning here, again we'll be smack on the line hoping for rain or snow, just not the ice.  We've been *really *lucky so far on snow in our area but know that first big snow is over-due.


----------



## Bluer101

Wow, so much ragging on my pats. I'm from New England so I have to stick to my roots. 

Hope everyone's week is going ok. From the sound of things old man winter is not playing nice with some of you. Then on top of it all homies are sick. :-(


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - football lots of bone crunching fun, they've been discussing a team based in England, not sure where that is going.  Are u a rugby/soccer fan?



I have watched American football years ago when Joe Montana was playing........yeah that long ago 
So who's your team Janet? 

I hate football.......hate it a lot. Overpaid bunch of cry babies nowadays......boys do watch it occasionally so if I'm in the room I glance at it.......bores me silly. Never ever watched rugby, cricket or golf.........Funnily enough my brothers and my sister all love football.......but we're all Motorsport fans in this house.

When I was younger and a lot  slimmer I used to rally drive for fun with a club. I loved doing that, but DH couldn't bear to watch me so I had to give it up but I was more into him than rallying  We have visited many, many Motorsport races over the years.......best ones have been any F1 races 

So I don't know who to root for at this year's Super Bowl........

Robbie.....we just took our exercise bike to the dump site the other day.......I got fed up seeing it as an ornament......far too healthy 



Cold day today but no snow.....yay........spent most of the day doing laundry......not much fun. Got a friend coming down for coffee and chat tonight, haven't seen her for a while.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> lynne - did weather clear out your way?  another front coming thru tomorrow morning here, again we'll be smack on the line hoping for rain or snow, just not the ice.  We've been *really *lucky so far on snow in our area but know that first big snow is over-due.



Yep, cleared out for the clipper that is to come at rush hour tomorrow.  Anywhere from several inches to a dusting.  Yeah, right.  And at freezing temp, it will be a fun ride home tomorrow.

Us too, that big snow storm is still not upon us.  We have only had a few inches so far, whereas last year we were more than 25 inches by now.  Old man winter is not done though, our coldest month tends to be February.

Still not well, but getting there.  I need to buy stock in tissues!  

Robbie, we have bikes, but not used until the weather is nicer.  While I only ride for fun, I do see people ride bikes to work.  

Schumi, stay warm.  We are American football fans, and like football (our soccer) too.  My kids are mad they cannot see the English football games unless we pay to see them.  Maybe some day.  DS is a big English Premiere League fan.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac went on a ski trip to the UP.

so, i haven't watched the weather or news yet.



i'm glad for Lynne G and keisha's postings....
didn't know about the cold front and storm that's coming.


Bluer, you can't have it both ways.
either you live in the north and root for the pats or you have to stay in florida and suffer warm and sunny days.

schumi, have a swell time with your friend drinking coffee and chatting.
if she drank tea instead, you could also have teacakes.

Robbie/Andy, forgot to tell youse that Mr Mac has a fat (tire) bike.
yes, he rides it in the snow and the forest preserves just a week ago when we got the snow storms.
he's nuts. _


----------



## Cielei

I heard someone say TWD! It's the one show we actually watch on the night we DVR it! Can't wait for it to return.

I'm going to remain blissfully unaware of these things you call snow and cold fronts - maybe they are going to skip MN. We have double digits that start with 3 - in January! Let's not go bringing those nasty words like snow and cold into my reality again. 

I am still a way bigger college sports fan than professional. I just can't muster any enthusiasm for either team in the Super Bowl this year; however, I'll still watch. 

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - when u say clipper, I'm hoping that's one coming up the coast...we usually escape those.  however, no sooner out of my mouth & we get hit with an un-forecast snow squall this afternoon.    I had the FW drive car visiting my mom @ nursing home.  She tells me to look out the window. how pretty it is...I turn & see a white out.  One of my kids is still stuck at work out in the eastern ridges waiting for snow plows to make it up the mt to salt.  

 carole - I'm not quite sure what driving in a rally is but it sounds interesting.  I remember Joe! Terry Bradshaw was my crush.  card-holding member of the Steeler nation here! (we've won the most super bowls).  When in doubt pick the team with the coolest uniforms lol.  The neon green of the Seahawks is hard to miss.

 Mac - remember meeting one of my favorite Steelers at HHN?


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Robbie....exercise is highly overrated...I recommend the bus, but you are young so you probably can handle it once you get used to it.

Carole...have fun with your friend...wish I lived closer so we could share a glass or two

At the risk of getting a snowball thrown at me by all my cold homies...we had an awesome day today...temps in the upper 60s..I actually did yard work & planted 4 azeleas...gotta love the south.  I'm going to enjoy it while I can since it won't last long.

I'm a big football fan....unfortunately my team stank this year ...can't stand the pats so I'll root for the hawks.

Can't wait for TWD to return...hope everyone has a good week


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Mac - remember meeting one of my favorite Steelers at HHN?






_yes_


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so today was better. Last night, when I biked from work to the train, I didn't make it to the station any earlier, so I decided tonight to just bike to and from the apt and take the bus to and from work, with the train connecting the two trips. Now if only the route from the train back to the apt wasn't partly uphill :\


----------



## keishashadow

I've got a new pet! Happy Hump Day all.

QUOTE=macraven;52933977]_yes_






[/QUOTE]

uh oh, I got red ink


----------



## Lynne G

Cutie!  Thanks Keishashow - it is Wednesday -


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the heads up on it being wednesday.

i still have my 2014 calendar up.._


----------



## schumigirl

Stuck in today..........................

Weather is gloomy outside, very foggy and very cold......can`t see the sea at all today.

Hope it`s nicer wherever you are


----------



## RAPstar

I'm wet. It's raining. I'm not taking the bike today


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _Kfish, are you feeling better, swelling go down?
> 
> i'm only in for the superbowl for the halftime show and the commercials.
> and the week after that walking dead returns......woot._



Much better thanks!  Kind of odd having this hole in my jaw, but eventually I will get an implant.  I'm with you on the Superbowl...anyone do the boxes?



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a big football fan....unfortunately my team stank this year ...can't stand the pats so I'll root for the hawks.



Ours did too.  And a big  for the Seahoawks versus the New England Cheaters...*cough, cough*...I mean the NE Patriots.


----------



## keishashadow

not to add to deflategate or anything

 lololol Gillette shoots & scores


----------



## Mad Hattered

Wait.....where am I?   Just planned a belated birthday trip last night!! WOOHOO!  We couldn't pass up the $149 RT airfare from STL.


----------



## macraven

Mad Hattered said:


> Wait.....where am I?   Just planned a belated birthday trip last night!! WOOHOO!  We couldn't pass up the $149 RT airfare from STL.



_i love cheap.
$149 .............that is round trip right?


so if you are going 5 weeks for now, you will be there early march.
should not have an issue with crowds at the darkside.

get a button to show it's your birthday.
get free stuff, food items probably not beer you'd get..



and, welcome back to your home away from home mad hattered.....
_


----------



## Lynne G

It's Friday!  Thank goodness.

Well, we had only an inch or so of snow with the clipper, but now the nor'easter is arriving tonight.  What an odd storm.  Heavy snow starting later tonight, dumping 3 or more inches over several hours, then overnight to change to sleet and freezing rain by morning.  Saturday, more rain.  Then by Tuesday, we'll be a high of 12 degrees.  Ahhh, at least I can sleep in this week-end before some very chilly mornings.

Hope all are well.  Kids are asking again what we are doing for vacation.  Still not sure, but leaning towards a California trip again.  That travel company is offering good deals for Florida again, but not feeling it yet.  Alot depends on what DD wants to compete for going into high school.   Everything starts so early in August, I'd hate for her to miss 2 weeks of August practice.  So, no plans yet.  Always fun to dream though.

Have a great week-end everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Mad Hattered said:


> Wait.....where am I?  Just planned a belated birthday trip last night!! WOOHOO! We couldn't pass up the $149 RT airfare from STL.


 
 absolutely not, that would be mad-ness



Lynne G said:


> It's Friday! Thank goodness.
> 
> Well, we had only an inch or so of snow with the clipper, but now the nor'easter is arriving tonight. What an odd storm. Heavy snow starting later tonight, dumping 3 or more inches over several hours, then overnight to change to sleet and freezing rain by morning. Saturday, more rain. Then by Tuesday, we'll be a high of 12 degrees. Ahhh, at least I can sleep in this week-end before some very chilly mornings.
> 
> Hope all are well. Kids are asking again what we are doing for vacation. Still not sure, but leaning towards a California trip again.* That travel company is offering good deals for Florida again, but not feeling it yet*. Alot depends on what DD wants to compete for going into high school. Everything starts so early in August, I'd hate for her to miss 2 weeks of August practice. So, no plans yet. Always fun to dream though.
> 
> Have a great week-end everyone!


I booked a magical girls trip to WDW the end of August to celebrate GD 5th.  GD has embraced HP, now lobbying to add on a night at Universal.  TA is waiting for a definitive answer back from Loews as to whether the youfirst platinum benefits would be applicable to their rate.  I'd think nobut figured it doesn't hurt to ask.

 re weather, you can't catch a break.  Hoping we just get a few inches, again we're right on the border - phew.  some murmuring on tube about possibility of yet another storm next week

 don't plan on doing much of anything this weekend but finally taking rest of Xmas decorations up to the attic.


----------



## macraven

_lynne g getting snow again tonight?



yuk._


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........sounds like a lovely trip in August...........



Mad Hattered said:


> Wait.....where am I?   Just planned a belated birthday trip last night!! WOOHOO!  We couldn't pass up the $149 RT airfare from STL.





Wondered if you had fell down a hole for a big tea party we hadn't seen you in so long..........

Nice to see you back and congrats on then trip 



Going to change where we get our chinese takeouts for a while........last 2 have just not been same standard we are used to with them. One of the meals was wrong tonight so called them back and they delivered new meal, but it wasn't great at all..........was mine too......been looking forward to it all day for one reason and another.....ho hum..........DH halved his with me 

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> J
> 
> 
> Going to change where we get our chinese takeouts for a while........last 2 have just not been same standard we are used to with them. One of the meals was wrong tonight so called them back and they delivered new meal, but it wasn't great at all..........was mine too......been looking forward to it all day for one reason and another.....ho hum..........DH halved his with me






_that's horrible getting bad chinese food.
glad dh shared with you.
_


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## keishashadow

bluer - lol, don't take it personally  if my team honestly wouldn't feel the need to defend, the whole team wasn't involved and I'm sure there are lots of great people in the organization.  It certainly wouldn't be the first time somebody involved with professional sports team has broken the rules, but they are in place for a reason.  Since the NFL has such a great track record dealing with things this year, I'm sure they will resolve this handily.

 by Monday afternoon the weather gurus have decided we will have over a foot of new snow.  it's coming from the south & west at this point.  a few inches of that wet, heavy stuff last night arrived overnight...I demand light & fluffy.

 carole - what do u usually order?  re our closest Chinese take out place, we have taken to driving to site to see who is cooking.  if it's one of the youngsters in the family, we keep driving.  funny how easy that cuisine is to mess up via technique.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I like sweet and spicy sauces usually........hotter the better. It's the one thing that's disappointed me in the states with chinese food.....never spicy enough for me. I ordered General Tso chicken one night in Long Island as it said extra spicy on the menu.......it wasn't spicy at all.....but my cousin thought it was hot....lol........maybe I need to try more places........you're right though, it all depends on the chef in most places.........



People complain about the funniest things....... Some threads are funny.

Cold and damp here today but we saw the sun.......

I had a load of vegetables in the house so thought I would make a vegetable curry .......nope didn't happen .......added chicken to it........lush!! 

Hope everyone's  having a great Saturday


----------



## schumigirl

Can't reply to emails today for some reason........I can read the ones I've got......just not reply. Usually sorts itself......so will reply when it's sorted 

This happens a few times with our supplier. But we get everything from them, Broadband which is super fast, tv and home phone and it's a great package so don't want to change them. 

We have a beautiful day here and not too cold.......they're even out washing the cars.........I'm supervising from inside 

Making me stir fried spicy lemon and ginger chicken for dinner tonight.....they're having Teriyaki Chicken and noodles.......

Quiet on here today.............


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Can't reply to emails today for some reason........I can read the ones I've got......just not reply. Usually sorts itself......so will reply when it's sorted
> 
> This happens a few times with our supplier. But we get everything from them, Broadband which is super fast, tv and home phone and it's a great package so don't want to change them.
> 
> We have a beautiful day here and not too cold.......they're even out washing the cars.........I'm supervising from inside
> 
> Making me stir fried spicy lemon and ginger chicken for dinner tonight.....they're having Teriyaki Chicken and noodles.......
> 
> Quiet on here today.............




_i know how aggravating it is when emails don't work.
i still have that issue with my iPad and phone at times!
but i am the problem with those things.
i really should read up on it.

crossing my fingers that your emails work sooner or later.
it gets frustrating doesn't it...

i thought the snow was going to miss up.
i woke up early and found the weather man blew it again.
the snow is coming down.
and i will not be shoveling the drive way.
the weekend newspaper will be sitting at the end of the driveway until someone goes out to shovel.

son and dil leave at the end of this work week for orlando.
the weather they will have is good for the day time.
evening will be typical cold for them.

but weather can change quickly.


have a great weekend.
2 more before TWD comes back.

hope all are doing fine.


_


----------



## schumigirl

Email all sorted...........contacted the provider and they said you could have emailed us with this query would have been quicker for you........

Ever think someone didn't listen to my query...........


Mac..........sucks your snow is back.........is that the bad vortex that's heading  our way next week apparently..........we don't want it..........

Dinner was lush...........kitchen is closed now..........planning nice quiet night in front of TV with DH..........hope we can find something decent on without turning to Netflix again........

Anyone got any new American shows I can look out for to watch coming soon.............running out of good shows........

Hope everyone's had a great weekend and has a good week ahead


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Sunday everyone!

So I went to bed last night with the prospect of having a dusting of snow on Tuesday, and awake to a blizzard warning!  We may see up to 3 feet!  

Oh well at least in 3 weeks I'll be on FL


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, nor'easter is a major storm.  20 inches to arrive in the next day.  Ahh, just to get our total of snow close to last year.   

Steak for dinner tonight.  It was a good weekend.  Almost mild today, 40 degrees.  It will drop tonight into the 20's , so just the right tempature for snow.  

Kids are warming to doing California again.  I am getting in that summer travel mode, but not yet.

Stay safe everyone!  Good night.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> So I went to bed last night with the prospect of having a dusting of snow on Tuesday, and awake to a blizzard warning!  We may see up to 3 feet!
> 
> Oh well at least in 3 weeks I'll be on FL





_you going during presidents time period?

Yikes, you are brave........so busy then.



yes, snow season is back_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yep, nor'easter is a major storm.  20 inches to arrive in the next day.  Ahh, just to get our total of snow close to last year.
> 
> Steak for dinner tonight.  It was a good weekend.  Almost mild today, 40 degrees.  It will drop tonight into the 20's , so just the right tempature for snow.
> 
> Kids are warming to doing California again.  I am getting in that summer travel mode, but not yet.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!  Good night.



_well, for once we are being passed over for the snow storm.
sorry you will be hit with it.
only got a couple of inches and mr mac shoveled that early this morning off the driveway.



if you get snowed in Lynne G, and if you don't lose power, start your california planning for the summer trip.
if they are not totally for going to the west coast, bribe them._


----------



## schumigirl

KFish........yay........3 weeks till Orlando? I forgot you mentioned it......won't be long now 

Lynne........hope the storm isn't as bad as predicted for you........looks so nasty.......I've never been to California.........but it's on our list........along with Vegas, San Francisco, wine region and now we have been thinking of Seattle........it looks amazing.....don't know much about it........but with the internet you can find out anything these days ........happy planning



My friend that was in Orlando over Christmas showed me her pictures last night, The Orlando Eye look really good now.......will definitely be on our list of things to do in September.........will be nice at Sunset.

Dull day today........going to meat wholesaler to stock up our outside freezer...........
And it's bubblewrap appreciation day in the UK..................I thought today was the 25th and it's the 26th........lost a day somewhere.........

Happy Monday


----------



## pcstang

schumi- do you gamble? Vegas is a skip imho. I have been every year for the last 6 years. No way I would go for pleasure. I have family that lives there too but they never hit the strip. Uncle designed and installed a lot of the security at the different casinos as well as other places around the world. Cousin designs fire suppression systems and inspects them for new builds before the actual Fire Marshall does. They love it there but enjoy the outdoor activities the area provides.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> schumi- do you gamble? Vegas is a skip imho. I have been every year for the last 6 years. No way I would go for pleasure. I have family that lives there too but they never hit the strip. Uncle designed and installed a lot of the security at the different casinos as well as other places around the world. Cousin designs fire suppression systems and inspects them for new builds before the actual Fire Marshall does. They love it there but enjoy the outdoor activities the area provides.



We only gambled once......lost every penny we had......but we went in with money we were prepared to lose........I didn't know what I was doing to be honest.......DH wasn't much better.........don't think Monte Carlo has anything to worry about with us visiting 

No, generally we wouldn't gamble......maybe a little for fun........you really think it's not worth going? I guess it's one of those places you think you should go to........the hotels look amazing and I want to do the rides at the top of the tower.......I want to do them.......not sure I'd manage it though 

I appreciate the opinion though.........in a few years we are thinking of maybe a 4 or 5 place tour.......Vegas was our "maybe" place........but like I said, more of a place we think we should see...........


----------



## macraven

_are we having a party here?

none of youse are up this late in the morning........!!


i'm out now.
time for bed_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _are we having a party here?
> 
> none of youse are up this late in the morning........!!
> 
> 
> i'm out now.
> time for bed_




Well it's 8am here........not awake enough for a party........

You have a good sleep young lady...........


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> We only gambled once......lost every penny we had......but we went in with money we were prepared to lose........I didn't know what I was doing to be honest.......DH wasn't much better.........don't think Monte Carlo has anything to worry about with us visiting   No, generally we wouldn't gamble......maybe a little for fun........you really think it's not worth going? I guess it's one of those places you think you should go to........the hotels look amazing and I want to do the rides at the top of the tower.......I want to do them.......not sure I'd manage it though   I appreciate the opinion though.........in a few years we are thinking of maybe a 4 or 5 place tour.......Vegas was our "maybe" place........but like I said, more of a place we think we should see...........



The hotels are amazing! It's hard to imagine how much they cost to build and maintain. I did the three rides at stratosphere last year. Insane! I guess my opinion is just that...maybe go there once and soak it all in! Vegas just doesn't do anything for me. I have a good time there but wouldn't go if the winter furniture market was elsewhere.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Well it's 8am here........not awake enough for a party........  You have a good sleep young lady...........



Forgot to mention, heading to Ireland this September! Not looking forward to the flight. I fly 1st class in the US but 7k is a little hard to swallow for the overseas flight....


----------



## Lynne G

Would like to visit Ireland.  Maybe added to the bucket list.

Yeah, not sold on California yet, but we had a great time the 2 times we spent 2 weeks out there.  Since my niece bought a house out there, it may be time to visit her again.  We always make time to visit, even though she lives 3 hours from Disney.  I actually enjoy the huge highways.

Hunkered down for the storm.  A balmy 25 degrees today, with light snow and a biting wind.  Oh joy, the windows are whistling. Temp is trying to rise to 32 later today.  Wahoo if it does.  Most of the heavy snow, about 2 inches an hour, is to be coming through the night into tomorrow morning.  Our frig is full, so no need to go out.  I am sure the teens can find SOMETHING to eat.  

For all in the NE US, stay safe, warm and dry.


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning sunshines!   here, so glad we are escaping brunt of storm with what looks to be about a foot of snow.  not so bad over a few days, you can keep up with the shoveling...phew

 two hour delay here for schools but GD's play is still on for this evening. 



schumigirl said:


> *Making me stir fried spicy lemon and ginger chicken* for dinner tonight.....they're having Teriyaki Chicken and noodles.......
> 
> Quiet on here today.............


 im drooling, sounds gooood



Lynne G said:


> Would like to visit Ireland. Maybe added to the bucket list.
> 
> Yeah, not sold on California yet, but we had a great time the 2 times we spent 2 weeks out there. Since my niece bought a house out there, it may be time to visit her again. We always make time to visit, even though she lives 3 hours from Disney.* I actually enjoy the huge highways.
> 
> *Hunkered down for the storm. A balmy 25 degrees today, with light snow and a biting wind. Oh joy, the windows are whistling. Temp is trying to rise to 32 later today. Wahoo if it does. Most of the heavy snow, about 2 inches an hour, is to be coming through the night into tomorrow morning. Our frig is full, so no need to go out. I am sure the teens can find SOMETHING to eat.
> 
> For all in the NE US, stay safe, warm and dry.



 hunker down, scary to hear how fast it's going to dump on you.

 believe u are the first person I've known who says they enjoy the CA freeway, I-5 is the real thrill ride out there.

 two snaps up for Vegas, baby  The perfect stopover for a few nights pre or post west coast trips.  I'm a fan of the mid to south strip, magnificent in it's tasteless excess lol


----------



## macraven




----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _you going during presidents time period?
> 
> Yikes, you are brave........so busy then.
> 
> yes, snow season is back_



Every year!  What can I say...gotta do the teacher holidays!  We are gluttons for punishment 



schumigirl said:


> KFish........yay........3 weeks till Orlando? I forgot you mentioned it......won't be long now


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Every year! What can I say...gotta do the teacher holidays! We are gluttons for punishment



 we used to follow the holidays when kids in school for the quickie get-aways.  made the mistake one year of leaving Epcot in late afternoon on Presidents day (since crowds were reasonable) & jumped on monorail to MK...from the pan to the fire  Have you been there for Pres day lately?  wondering if still as busy.  Have always skipped out before 4th of July too since so many say it's a zoo then.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet..........my stir fry  was lush............both of them hate fresh ginger and make faces when I cook with it....so I was glad they had finished theirs by the time I had cooked mine......could eat it without grimaces all around me   hope the play is fun tonight 

pcstang.........I'm jealous you've been on those rides...........maybe one day...DH says I'm on my own with those. I hear you on the flight prices.....my mum and I came home from New York last year in 1st with BA, but we got an amazing deal and no way were we turning it down. Is Ireland business or pleasure........not a place I ever want to go to, but some of it looks very pretty.



Been up in the attic with telescope and DS watching for the asteroid that's passing through.......think we may be too early, will try again later. Skies are amazingly clear tonight so should see it ok. 

Off to sky watch again.......


----------



## keishashadow

A first here   So much snow it knocked satellite dish out of alignment.   Can't get thru to provider to place service call.  Dh going to give it a whirl after work.   Weeee. Least we have electric!

Hope those out east are faring well


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just checking in to say HI and see how everyone is doing. Hope everyone up north is safe and warm.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> A first here   So much snow it knocked satellite dish out of alignment.   Can't get thru to provider to place service call.  Dh going to give it a whirl after work.   Weeee. Least we have electric!
> 
> Hope those out east are faring well



Least you got electric........it looks nasty what they're showing on the news over here.........hope you get your dish sorted 



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just checking in to say HI and see how everyone is doing. Hope everyone up north is safe and warm.



............hope you're all ok down there too.........



Managed to see the asteroid the other night through telescope ...........looked cool!!

Been a bit bored today........but meeting one of my closest friends for the day tomorrow.......looking forward to a good old catch up there.

Been thinking it's Wednesday all day today...........


----------



## macraven

_are you telling me that it is not wednesday??_


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all....finally done digging out!  So the storm was pretty bad and VERY cold, but we did not get quite the projected totals that they were forecasting.  Its hard to tell how much we did get because of the wind and drifts, but at least a foot...maybe 16 inches.  No school today  and a 2 hour delay tomorrow morning.

Hopefully this will be our only snow storm of the season!


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Janet..........my stir fry  was lush............both of them hate fresh ginger and make faces when I cook with it....so I was glad they had finished theirs by the time I had cooked mine......could eat it without grimaces all around me   hope the play is fun tonight   pcstang.........I'm jealous you've been on those rides...........maybe one day...DH says I'm on my own with those. I hear you on the flight prices.....my mum and I came home from New York last year in 1st with BA, but we got an amazing deal and no way were we turning it down. Is Ireland business or pleasure........not a place I ever want to go to, but some of it looks very pretty.  Been up in the attic with telescope and DS watching for the asteroid that's passing through.......think we may be too early, will try again later. Skies are amazingly clear tonight so should see it ok.  Off to sky watch again.......



The rides were a little crazy! Glad I did them once but probably won't again....
Ireland is strictly for pleasure. Not sure it's going to happen now, my Inlaws are backing out of watching my 3 kids


----------



## pcstang

Thoughts going out to all you up north! Brrrr! 15 more days and we will back in orlando! Feels like forever although it's only 22 days since we were there last.


----------



## macraven

_if i had to chose between a box of chocolates and a dozen red roses, or a trip to the darkside, guess which one it would be?



i'll give you a hint.
i live where the snow gathers.



you've been back home for about 3 weeks and returning to the darkside in the next 2 weeks, i'm betting you don't have a long drive....



and if you live near where the sunshine is out in the winter and you don't have to wear boots, hats, gloves, eskimo coats, i would volunteer to stay at your place and watch the kidlettes so youse could go to ireland.


you do have wifi and cable?
well, if you don't, i take back my offer._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> if i had to chose between a box of chocolates and a dozen red roses, or a trip to the darkside, guess which one it would be?  i'll give you a hint. i live where the snow gathers.  you've been back home for about 3 weeks and returning to the darkside in the next 2 weeks, i'm betting you don't have a long drive....  and if you live near where the sunshine is out in the winter and you don't have to wear boots, hats, gloves, eskimo coats, i would volunteer to stay at your place and watch the kidlettes so youse could go to ireland.  you do have wifi and cable? well, if you don't, i take back my offer.



Bring it! Wifi, directtv, pool and 4000 sq ft for you to enjoy! Not to mention, top of the line mattresses! I'll even pay for airfare! Not real happy they are backing out  My awesome wife wants me to go without her but....I don't think that's a great idea.

It's about a 5 hour drive for us. I make it as often as possible! I can't wait until we can move back to central Florida.


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi all....finally done digging out!  So the storm was pretty bad and VERY cold, but we did not get quite the projected totals that they were forecasting.  Its hard to tell how much we did get because of the wind and drifts, but at least a foot...maybe 16 inches.  No school today  and a 2 hour delay tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hopefully this will be our only snow storm of the season!



Been watching it on the news, thankfully you didn't get it too bad. We have family on Long Island so it's always a concern......have a great day off school 



pcstang said:


> Thoughts going out to all you up north! Brrrr! 15 more days and we will back in orlando! Feels like forever although it's only 22 days since we were there last.



Yay for being back in Orlando.........not jealous at all 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> and if you live near where the sunshine is out in the winter and you don't have to wear boots, hats, gloves, eskimo coats, i would volunteer to stay at your place and watch the kidlettes so youse could go to ireland.
> 
> 
> you do have wifi and cable?
> well, if you don't, i take back my offer._



I volunteer second........



Bit wild and windy here this morning..........hoping snow stays away a bit longer.......not heading out for a few hours yet to meet my friend so will weather watch till then. Where I'm meeting her today has its own little micro climate........they can get 2 foot of snow and we at the coast have nothing.......it's only 25 minutes away.

I'm going to think it's Thursday today............thought it was Wednesday all day yesterday........mac.......it's Wednesday


----------



## pcstang

You are all invited! 70F today...shorts and flip flops! I strongly dislike the cold! 
Schumi - you live in Scotland, correct?


----------



## macraven

_now that i know what day this really is, it goes to show that carole really is smart.




ok, carole and i will babysitt the kiddlettes and it will be fun.

i saw you thru the direct tv in on the deal 
smart move.


how long will you be in ireland?_


----------



## KStarfish82

pcstang said:


> Thoughts going out to all you up north! Brrrr! 15 more days and we will back in orlando! Feels like forever although it's only 22 days since we were there last.


  We are going back to Orlando in 17 days!  And we were just there for two weeks at Christmas.  Too much time between vacations if you ask me 



schumigirl said:


> Been watching it on the news, thankfully you didn't get it too bad. We have family on Long Island so it's always a concern......have a great day off school



Where is your family on Long Island?


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Bring it! Wifi, directtv, pool and 4000 sq ft for you to enjoy! Not to mention, top of the line mattresses! I'll even pay for airfare! Not real happy they are backing out  My awesome wife wants me to go without her but....I don't think that's a great idea.  It's about a 5 hour drive for us. I make it as often as possible! I can't wait until we can move back to central Florida.



Your are south of me probably. It takes us 2 1/2 plus 1/2 hour stop at ft drum. 

We are going to miss you by a few days. We are doing an overnight next weekend.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> You are all invited! 70F today...shorts and flip flops! I strongly dislike the cold!
> Schumi - you live in Scotland, correct?



Haven't lived in Scotland for 20 years now.......I hate the cold with a passion.......I was born in the wrong climate we are at zero today with added windchill.......snow.......dull.......just horrible. 70 sounds just lovely.......



macraven said:


> _now that i know what day this really is, it goes to show that carole really is smart.
> 
> ok, carole and i will babysitt the kiddlettes and it will be fun.
> _



 



KStarfish82 said:


> Where is your family on Long Island?



Oakdale........loved it there......I could happily live there. We stayed there at one of my cousins home for 10 nights and had 5 nights in the City..........just me and mum 



Just back in from having lunch and shopping with my friend.......had lovely time but left early as snow was getting heavy...........nice catch up though.

So cold now. Just had white hot chocolate.

Happy Wednesday


----------



## keishashadow

Hump hump who's there?

We have the basic channels back after mr climbed the roof.  Dtv tells me it was off so long without signal might take a few days to reload or dish could've gone out of whack from the storm. At least I have the Super Bowl station. 

Sunny here snow almost looks pretty


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>





_my go to calendar each week.

Bluer's wednesday notification alert._


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, it's Wednesday already.

We only got 4 or so inches of snow.  So happy.  Roads already clear.  Temperature not helping though.  18 today, with 8 F degrees by Sunday.  My hands are cold even in my gloves.  Cold wind does not help either.  Sunny, so I will take that.  Wishing it was 70 today.  It will be a few months before we get that temperature.

White chocolate.  Hmmm, I like milk chocolate better, but my DD loves hot chocolate, white or milk.  It's that time of year to drink it.

Thanks for the picture Bluer.


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

PC...70F sounds heavenly...30F here and Orlando is a 7 1/2 hour drive for me...I hate the drive so we usually fly since it's only a 1 hour flight...just wish airfare would go down with the gas prices.

Janet...glad you got your tv back...I lost my dtv signal last time it snowed but it came back when I cleared the dish off and trimmed the tree branches around it.

Hot chocolate sounds good..time to fire up the keurig.

Having a nice day off watching Dr Who and doing laundry

Thanks for letting us know what day it is Mr bluer...I might have gone to work by mistake.

Happy hump day everyone...stay warm


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Your are south of me probably. It takes us 2 1/2 plus 1/2 hour stop at ft drum.  We are going to miss you by a few days. We are doing an overnight next weekend.



Would love to meet up with all of you one of these days. Seems like HHN might be the best bet. I live in the southeast corner of AL. 15 minutes to the FL border and 15 to the GA border. Plan to move back to central FL one of these days....


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Would love to meet up with all of you one of these days. Seems like HHN might be the best bet. I live in the southeast corner of AL. 15 minutes to the FL border and 15 to the GA border. Plan to move back to central FL one of these days....



Ok your north. I'm in south Palm beach.


----------



## tink1957

Oops I did it again....saw a great rate for air plus hotel at the Doubletree for around $300 per person and booked 4 nights starting March 7

We always wanted to go during Mardi Gras and all 3 of us get to go this time.

We get to see Trace Atkins too...I'm over the moon

Now I have to ask for time off during our busiest time of year..wish me luck.


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, that's a great rate.  Go!  I hope you have no issues taking time off.  

Another very cold day, with more snow tonight.  Oh well, it's that time of year.  Still in winter.

have a nice day or hope had a nice day!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all 

 tink - everything crossed!  good luck

 lynne - how much snow did you get during last round of storms? today we are  seguing back & forth between snow/sleet/freezing rain.  glad I don't have to drive in this mess.

 my kids catch their flight out on Sunday to Disney.  Have first flight out but another round of snow and extreme cold is forecast.  likely delays, they cancelled meal with Cinderella since it's prepaid.  no idea if the mouse would refund whether you had a good excuse or not


----------



## schumigirl

Fantastic news Vicki.........................yep, hope work is ok,Im sure they will be. And lovely both of them can get to go this time........it'll be fun 



Been a kitchen day today........made batches and batches of pulled pork and bolognaise today for freezer.........we went out this morning but it was far too cold to be fun so a day of cooking it was. Think both freezers are jammed full now 

Snow seems to have gone but it's so icy and think it's to be like this over weekend too........I hate the cold 

Friday tomorrow


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all
> 
> tink - everything crossed!  good luck
> 
> lynne - how much snow did you get during last round of storms? today we are  seguing back & forth between snow/sleet/freezing rain.  glad I don't have to drive in this mess.
> 
> my kids catch their flight out on Sunday to Disney.  Have first flight out but another round of snow and extreme cold is forecast.  likely delays, they cancelled meal with Cinderella since it's prepaid.  no idea if the mouse would refund whether you had a good excuse or not



Hope they get off ok on Sunday Janet..........the airport we usually fly out of was closed today as snow and ice were so bad........sucks having a delay of any kind.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hope they get off ok on Sunday Janet..........the airport we usually fly out of was closed today as snow and ice were so bad........sucks having a delay of any kind.



 thanks they're travel-savvy enough to realize this time of year is dicey.  will be happy to just get there in time that day for quick swim in the pool, dinner & hunker down to watch the Super Bowl.  I'm doing all the worrying for them


----------



## schumigirl

That's what we mothers do best..........all the worrying........

I think I would still be a natural blonde if I didn't worry so much  

Or is that a brunette.........been so long I can't remember what color my hair used to be


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> That's what we mothers do best..........all the worrying........
> 
> I think I would still be a natural blonde if I didn't worry so much
> 
> Or is that a brunette.........been so long I can't remember what color my hair used to be



I'm happy I still have hair after all the processing.


----------



## Lynne G

We got about 4 inches of snow, with more and icky snow/ice tonight.  Hmm, I am hoping  a  late arrival Friday morning, as I usually leave in the dark, and much rather travel in daylight with the mess we are to get.

Safe flying for Keisha's kin.  I think they will be fine.  This is another clipper, so should be outta here by Sunday.  Maybe just blessedly cold.  

Me, I will be driving to Wilkes Barre on Saturday, so pray the ride is uneventful.  And of course, we have to travel at the crack of dawn, as DD has a soccer tournament first thing in the morning.  Oh, and the indoor field is supposed to be not heated.  Oh joy.  Blanket to wrap around me will be taken.  What we do for our kids!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Ok... the cold I do not mind... this wet junk however needs to move on down the road! BLAH!

Soooo... how's everyone doing in the land of DISfits?


----------



## macraven

_nice to see the homies here!


son and dil are leaving for their honeymoon to orlando early friday morning.
yea, today..


i helped them with the hotel bookings and a few other things.


i did tell them if they needed anything, just ask me.



they took me up on that offer so i'm sitting up now and probably won't be going to bed until 5.

they need a ride to the airport.
their flight time changed after i said yes.

boarding at 4:55 this morning ..........so i'm picking them up at 3:00 am.
after i get to their place and they load my car up with my luggage they borrowed, about a 40 minute drive to milwaukee airport.


i think i have read every single thread on these boards and i still have 2 hours and 40 minutes before i have to leave my house to get to their place._


----------



## macraven

_i only have one more hour to kill until i have to leave.



i'm okay with the late night pickup when they return as it won't be on sunday when TWD will start back up.

i do have my priorities._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> That's what we mothers do best..........all the worrying........
> 
> I think I would still be a natural blonde if I didn't worry so much
> 
> Or is that a brunette.........been so long I can't remember what color my hair used to be





keishashadow said:


> I'm happy I still have hair after all the processing.





_all this time i thought you both were natural blondes...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _all this time i thought you both were natural blondes...._



I could be though........just forgot 

When I was a child up to around aged 6 my hair wasn't even blonde it was white.......I was like a spook if I got up during the night, my sister used to say I glowed in the dark 

Then I got darker.......DS was exactly the same as me till about the same age too. 

Did the honeymooners get off safely then  lucky them heading off to the sunshine


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I could be though........just forgot
> 
> When I was a child up to around aged 6 my hair wasn't even blonde it was white.......I was like a spook if I got up during the night, my sister used to say I glowed in the dark
> 
> Then I got darker.......DS was exactly the same as me till about the same age too.
> 
> Did the honeymooners get off safely then  lucky them heading off to the sunshine



_yes they did blondie.....
they will be in 70 degree weather in a few hours.

of course they are dressed like winter and will be sweating once they get off the plane but a small price to pay to be in orlando now.

our temps are dropping and will be down to the teens.
i would love to be in orlando now.

_


----------



## macraven

_who else besides me is getting hit with the snow storm late saturday night/sunday?


i'm taking applications for snow shovelers.
but you must provide your own transportation to my house._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> who else besides me is getting hit with the snow storm late saturday night/sunday?  i'm taking applications for snow shovelers. but you must provide your own transportation to my house.



Thankfully, no!
Low 30's at night is too old for me! Ready for summer. Just had the pool deck resealed and painted.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> who else besides me is getting hit with the snow storm late saturday night/sunday?  i'm taking applications for snow shovelers. but you must provide your own transportation to my house.



You keep talking about that white fluffy stuff. None by me, just sunshine.


----------



## macraven

_sunshine?
it's been so long, i forgot what it is like._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _all this time i thought you both were natural blondes...._



 what do you call three blondes standing next to each other?

 a wind tunnel




macraven said:


> _who else besides me is getting hit with the snow storm late saturday night/sunday?
> 
> 
> i'm taking applications for snow shovelers.
> but you must provide your own transportation to my house._


 
 do you have vodka & chocolate?

 good mama dropping off your kids, I gave mine the name of the parking place we use at airport and a coupon lol.



Bluer101 said:


> You keep talking about that white fluffy stuff. None by me, just sunshine.



 most of us don't mind the white, fluffy stuff...

 it's the heavy, wet variety we dread

 lynne - we are sending another storm your way, should hit you by Monday night but  will try to take the teeth out of it before it arrives.

 it's still single digits here but can't put it off any longer...mush, mush...we're out of the basic food stuffs:  potato chips & milk


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _sunshine?
> it's been so long, i forgot what it is like._



Same here...........I hate the cold.



keishashadow said:


> what do you call three blondes standing next to each other?
> 
> a wind tunnel
> 
> 
> it's still single digits here but can't put it off any longer...mush, mush...we're out of the basic food stuffs:  potato chips & milk



Ok.......having exceptionally blonde day .......I had to ask DH to explain the joke........obviously wasn't thinking right way.......then I read you were in single digits and thought......oh you're off again on your jollies........I really need to get my little brain in gear tonight. Time for wine 



It is freezing here. Freezing. With wind chill we are well in the minus temps.

Haven't left the house all day.......got lots done though. Fed up with icy sleet and snow.  

Watching Guardians of the Galaxy tonight apparently 

But Monday.......going to see Dirty Dancing on stage........part of my Christmas gifts..........looking forward to that, I love DD 

Hope everyone's having nice weekend


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Same here...........I hate the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.......having exceptionally blonde day .......I had to ask DH to explain.



_we now have proof that you truly are a blonde _


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, all those blonde jokes.  Well, DD got asked how she got brown hair when I have blonde.  Yeah, well, blame your dad.  Not my fault I married a dark haired guy.  

Long ride through and around the mountains.  Safe and sound home.  Cold.  Was 12 when we left. Was 7 when we arrived 2 hours drive north of us.  Still below freezing on the return, 27.   To drop in the single digits tonight, with Keisha's storm to hit late Sunday into Monday morning.  Up to 3 inches with ice and freezing rain.  I hope it blows over.  Last night, we had a snow squall, and got an inch of crusty snow on the car.  I'm getting tired of these below freezing temps.  I think that shadow will be seen, and 6 more weeks of winter. 


Hope all have a great week-end!  We had full sun today, but no heat.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hey, all those blonde jokes.  Well, DD got asked how she got brown hair when I have blonde.  Yeah, well, blame your dad.  Not my fault I married a dark haired guy.
> 
> Long ride through and around the mountains.  Safe and sound home.  Cold.  Was 12 when we left. Was 7 when we arrived 2 hours drive north of us.  Still below freezing on the return, 27.   To drop in the single digits tonight, with Keisha's storm to hit late Sunday into Monday morning.  Up to 3 inches with ice and freezing rain.  I hope it blows over.  Last night, we had a snow squall, and got an inch of crusty snow on the car.  I'm getting tired of these below freezing temps.  I think that shadow will be seen, and 6 more weeks of winter.
> 
> 
> Hope all have a great week-end!  We had full sun today, but no heat.



_glad to read you made it home safely Lynne G!
i'll join you in the cold weather very soon.
i'll be tired with youse on that white stuff.
our snow started at 7:30 tonight.
so many predictions on how much we get out of this storm.  local news say over a foot.

tell your daughter that brownettes are the most beautiful women
and you wish you were the one with brown hair.

well, talk to all on monday.

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> S
> 
> It is freezing here. Freezing. With wind chill we are well in the minus temps.
> 
> Haven't left the house all day.......got lots done though. Fed up with icy sleet and snow.
> 
> Watching Guardians of the Galaxy tonight apparently
> 
> But Monday.......going to see Dirty Dancing on stage........part of my Christmas gifts..........looking forward to that, I love DD
> 
> Hope everyone's having nice weekend



_have fun monday !!
don't you love you still have christmas gifts !!!!

tell me all about it after you see the show.

_


----------



## damo

I am the only one who has lost their avatar and has no idea where they had it uploaded to?  I don't want a new one, lol.


----------



## tink1957

Mine is gone too....so is my ticker and signature....what the what?


damo said:


> I am the only one who has lost their avatar and has no idea where they had it uploaded to?  I don't want a new one, lol.


----------



## damo

tink1957 said:


> Mine is gone too....so is my ticker and signature....what the what?



I see your ticker and signature but no avatar.


----------



## macraven

_i started reading the thread by the webmaster last week.
they did state some of the avatars would not transfer over.

i'll try to link that thread here on what you can do 
they also said that the glitches will be worked out later and tags should be following over to the new system._


----------



## macraven

_wrong purple, got to play around on getting my subscriptions back in place and issues like that._


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i started reading the thread by the webmaster last week.
> they did state some of the avatars would not transfer over.
> 
> i'll try to link that thread here on what you can do
> they also said that the glitches will be worked out later and tags should be following over to the new system._


I wish I would have known this was going to happen and I would have made sure to check the url of my avatar.   Cory says that if yours is gone, you'll have to upload a new one.  I think I'll hold off and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## macraven

_i'm just trying to set my forums and threads i read regularly.
in my wandering around the new boards, i see i hit the notable member page.
only because i post a lot of crap........_


----------



## damo

macraven said:


> _i'm just trying to set my forums and threads i read regularly.
> in my wandering around the new boards, i see i hit the notable member page.
> only because i post a lot of crap........_



Hahahahaha....you're famous!   (or is that infamous?)


----------



## macraven

_it just means i yak a lot.
a lot about nothing really.
or is that something about nothing that i talk about....

i'm still trying to work on my profile.
thought i had it set and then poof....

first thing i did was find my purple ........priorities you know._


----------



## tink1957

I see my ticker & signature now when I tilt my phone sideways...guess I'll have to get a new avatar since I lost the disc my avatar pic was on.


----------



## macraven

_tink, i can see all of that on your posts._
_it's not invisible....._

_i tried to do a new avator but ran into a glitch._
_something i will try again later._


----------



## damo

Well, I chose a new avatar.  Can't find my old and gone dog, so I'll have to use my current dog.  Now we just have to fix the proud redhead thing.


----------



## tink1957

I like the new colors it's much better this way..now I've been demoted to mouseketeer 
Hope this gets straightened out soon.

Good news is I won at football squares so more vacation $ for me


----------



## macraven

damo said:


> Well, I chose a new avatar.  Can't find my old and gone dog, so I'll have to use my current dog.  Now we just have to fix the proud redhead thing.


_well, my quoting box is working now._
_it didn't when i was on her earlier._


_from what was posted on the original thread of letting us know about the new boards, it stated tags would be eventually coming over here._
_i am still trying to mark the UO forums so i don't have to start from scratch each time i want to see what new theads have been started._

_i tried what was posted about choosing a new avatar but it stated none available._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> I like the new colors it's much better this way..now I've been demoted to mouseketeer
> Hope this gets straightened out soon.
> 
> Good news is I won at football squares so more vacation $ for me


----------



## macraven

_tink, the wm said things will gradually be back in place.
this new system reminds me of other forums.
the one thing i enjoyed about the disboards were the simplicity of doing things on it.

change is not my strong point.
i go thru changes but it doesn't mean i like it.

oh, we ended up eating what was in the fridge tonight.
no delivery service from any of the eateries around my town.
still in blizzard conditions and the snow count is up to 13-14 inches.
have a 6 foot drift in the driveway due to the winds._


----------



## macraven

_well, i am slowing figuring out the new system....
it only took me an hour to understand what others are posting elsewhere on how to "subscribe" to a thread or forum.

i went nuts doing that the past hour adding alerts to threads.
think i am up to over 100 threads now...........and the list is growing.

i did colorize my saying, i couldn't let it get lost in the shuffle.
it really has been my life forever and didn't want to lose it.
talking about: life is what happens to you on your way to achieving your dreams....
if you need any help in monuminating aroud the boards, let me know and i will try to help you.
we can use the old pm system ways and move up to how it's features are being used now.

i am not saying i am the best teacher for this job but i can guide you so you don't get frustrated over it

i spent an hour trying to get from one forum to another 
and if any of you out there heed some assistace for that contact me and i will share what i know to do.


i'm sure there others that can do the same thing too

can we get together so we can work as a team to help the others out


i dont want to lose any of youse , my homies here 

if you are trying to do something that is not working someone willl lead you


its just working or something you do not understand we can do Mac 101 to start off with

going through the new stuff takes away some of the old stuff_


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe both Mac and I are question marks.  

I'm an old dog, I don't like change either, but this will grow on me.

We had about 3 inches of snow, but "warm" weather came in, 36 degrees, and now we have a big slushy mess.  Can't wait, the high is 20 tomorrow, so anything that stays wet will now be a nice icy patch.  I guess that's better than 6 feet of snow.  Stay warm and dry Mac.  We get rain until around noon, so a soupy slushy mess will be during the ride home too.

Hope all had a great week-end.  It's Monday, and time for tea.


----------



## tink1957

Better a ? than a square Lynne

Good news...my vacation was approved
Still waiting to hear if Trey got his ok ...Danielle is all set so at least the trip is on for us.

Have a good week everyone


----------



## Lynne G

I guess so Vicki!  I still can't see your picture either.
That's great you got your vacation time off approved.  Hope Trey gets his ok soon.


----------



## marciemi

Well, I guess it's been fun.  About to give up on this after 15+ years here.  I didn't follow Lines to its new forums and since I can't even figure out how to get to this thread, and they no longer have an app (how I read 95% of the time), I just don't have to patience to try to figure this out.  Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

Not sure about this.

This purple dinosaur definitely doesn`t like change and it`s a big change.

Pretty petty......but I do miss my tags.....I liked them.


----------



## macraven

_i feel like i am back in kindergarten relearning mac 101 stuff._


----------



## damo

Awwww, I hope we don't lose people because of this.  You can put your tags back in.  Just go into your profile page and you can add them.


----------



## Bluer101

Where the heck is the app. Can log in and being thinking it's been down all this time.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i started reading the thread by the webmaster last week.
> they did state some of the avatars would not transfer over.
> 
> i'll try to link that thread here on what you can do
> they also said that the glitches will be worked out later and *tags should be following over to the new system*._


hope so, I spent lots of time pandering for mine



damo said:


> Hahahahaha....you're famous!   *(or is that infamous*?)



lol, whatever it takes



tink1957 said:


> I like the new colors it's much better this way..now I've been demoted to mouseketeer
> Hope this gets straightened out soon.
> 
> Good news is I won at football squares so more vacation $ for me



woohoo indeedy!  we came close but no cigar. 

I don't see the mousekeeter status?  I see font people 

guess it's time to delete the DIS app, android people are probably jumping for joy

at the risk of the blondes leading the blondes, will rely on the kindness of homies to steer me in right direction this week as to figuring out new site.


----------



## tink1957

Just broke down and uploaded a new avatar after several tries finally got it to work...meet my girl Sasha.


----------



## buckeev

O.M.G.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Ms. Sasha is beautiful.  I couldn't think of anything, so mickey ears for now. 

Slowly getting used to this. Hard on my eyes for now.  I agree with Buckeev, ugh.  Mac 101 needed indeed.


----------



## macraven

_look at the far right hand upper side of the page.
you will see in small print, "watch thread"
click on that and you are subscribed to this thread.

you can also do the subscription to forums also.

when you click on watched threads/forums, you will get a new page with all of them listed.
click on which of them you want and it will open up.
this way, you don't have to go to the main board for all listings each time._


----------



## marciemi

Hm.  Don't like the quote either.  I was already watching the thread but when I went to Watched Threads it always was just taking me to only Unread ones so I couldn't get back here.  Now that I've found the "View All Watched Threads" (instead of just unread ones), I guess I can find it although it insists on taking me to the first page.  But maybe I can do it.  Maybe.

On a different note, leaving on Sunday for a cruise on the Norwegian Epic!  Janet - have you done Norwegian at all?  Any other cruisers here?  Excited since we got both the Ultimate Beverage Plan (free drinks!!) and the Unlimited specialty dining so get to try all the specialty restaurants (including Brazilian and Japanese, along with the traditional steakhouse, French, etc.) and all the drinks!  We're not huge drinkers but can always go for a couple glasses of wine with dinner and looking forward to trying all the fun/ice cream/pina colada/daiquiri types during the day.  

On yet a different note, to answer your earlier question mac, yes, there are tons of tour groups in the parks (both Disney & Uni) over the last few weeks.  On the plus side, other than sheer numbers/bodies/occasionally blocking an entrance or walkway, etc., I haven't had any issues with any of them.  No rudeness, obnoxious singing, cutting in lines or things like that.  Just more people.  

On a final note, I'm not admitting to anything  but just giving a warning.  "If" you lend someone your Uni AP so they can use it only for the "After 4pm Express Pass" there is a chance that they'll be asked for ID and then have your AP confiscated at a ride.  And then you have to go to Guest Services and plead ignorance and get a new one.  Just saying.  Not from personal experience or anything.  

Hope everyone is good in all the snow all over the country!  Let me know if anyone makes it down here and would like to meet up somewhere/sometime!



macraven said:


> _look at the far right hand upper side of the page.
> you will see in small print, "watch thread"
> click on that and you are subscribed to this forum.
> 
> you can also do the subscription to forums also.
> 
> when you click on watched threads/forums, you will get a new page with all of them listed.
> click on which of them you want and it will open up.
> this way, you don't have to go to the main board for all listings each time._


----------



## macraven

_i edited my above post to state thread, not forum in the second sentence.
but, since marcie quoted me before i did the edit, wanted to let all know._


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Just broke down and uploaded a new avatar after several tries finally got it to work...meet my girl Sasha.



what a beauty!



marciemi said:


> *On a different note, leaving on Sunday for a cruise on the Norwegian Epic!  Janet - have you done Norwegian at all?  Any other cruisers here?  Excited since we got both the Ultimate Beverage Plan (free drinks!!) and the Unlimited specialty dining so get to try all the specialty restaurants (including Brazilian and Japanese, along with the traditional steakhouse, French, etc.) and all the drinks!  We're not huge drinkers but can always go for a couple glasses of wine with dinner and looking forward to trying all the fun/ice cream/pina colada/daiquiri types during the day.*
> 
> On yet a different note, to answer your earlier question mac, yes, there are tons of tour groups in the parks (both Disney & Uni) over the last few weeks.  On the plus side, other than sheer numbers/bodies/occasionally blocking an entrance or walkway, etc., I haven't had any issues with any of them.  No rudeness, obnoxious singing, cutting in lines or things like that.  Just more people.
> 
> *On a final note, I'm not admitting to anything  but just giving a warning.  "If" you lend someone your Uni AP so they can use it only for the "After 4pm Express Pass" there is a chance that they'll be asked for ID and then have your AP confiscated at a ride.  And then you have to go to Guest Services and plead ignorance and get a new one.  Just saying.  Not from personal experience or anything.*
> 
> Hope everyone is good in all the snow all over the country!  Let me know if anyone makes it down here and would like to meet up somewhere/sometime!



hmmm new Floridian ignorance - eh? lol

why yes, I have cruised NCL.  it's been a while and on an older ship (Star, north to Alaska).  The Epic is newer with so many decks & amenities, looks nice. So, an Eastern or Western & did u score resident, military or pack & cruise rate?  inquiring minds need to know.  Anyway, NCL is the one line I'd think twice before booking again.  I called to canceled an excursion the week prior to sale date.  Something made me check the reservation before we sailed.  the rep had cancelled the whole reservation!!!  had booked thru a TA, it was a real mess to get it reinstated since line wouldn't talk to me since TA 'owned' the res.  I was an unhappy camper to say the least.  you know that nobody in their right mind would routinely cancel after final payment date.  We lost 'the perfect' cabin but NCL did throw us a dinner & OBC.  That said, the food in MDR was inediblea first, we aren't picky.  we did enjoy all the specialty dining venues  (the Italian place became a favorite) and an evening at the lido buffet (which turned out to be one of the better buffets we've experienced other than DCL).  I'm thinking our experience was specific to that ship but have yet to give NCL another whirl.  You should be fine with the specialty venues.  I was disappointed that getting over the flu last month, I wasn't able to do our 'free' drink pkg justice on Celebrity.  it was really nice to have specialty coffee and fresh-squeezed OJ in the am.  only thing that surprised me was that alcohol wasn't included in the French restaurant on the ship (celebrity summit) bit of a surprise when check came lol.  Have fun & come back & let us know how it went.


----------



## marciemi

Well, you're probably more recent than us since our last NCL cruise was on the Norway back in 1991 right after we got back from the first Gulf War!  (Incidentally, they did give us Latitudes credit for that despite their policy that they don't give credit for cruises before 1995 so we'll get a free pin - woo!).  It's a Western (Ocho Rios, Cayman, Cozumel) and we got another aft but not a huge wrap or anything like we've had on Carnival.  Going back to Paradise Beach in Cozumel which I remember talking to you about in 2010 when Royce took Matt & GF on a Carnival cruise.  Booked it just under a package special right now where you could pick either OBC, drinks or specialty meals.  We decided to go with the drinks and just do one or two specialty.  But when you add in the cost of Cirque (included in the UDP the first night) and two specialty restaurants, it was only $30pp to add it for the whole week and get 7 days of it instead of 2.  Military/AARP rates were just like $30 cheaper and then you didn't get the drinks so money-wise it was a no-brainer!

Sorry to hear about your experience - as you know (like you!) the cabin choice is huge for us so I'd be pretty upset about that too!  Apparently on NCL the drink package doesn't include specialty coffees (ie cappuccinos and espresso) but does include any alcoholic coffee drink - kind of funny that espresso isn't included but an espresso martini is!  Since we're also not big coffee drinkers, this isn't a big deal to us either.  I'll let you know how it goes!  (Celebrity is one of the lines we've never done alone with HAL).  



keishashadow said:


> why yes, I have cruised NCL.  it's been a while and on an older ship (Star, north to Alaska).  The Epic is newer with so many decks & amenities, looks nice. So, an Eastern or Western & did u score resident, military or pack & cruise rate?  inquiring minds need to know.  Anyway, NCL is the one line I'd think twice before booking again.  I called to canceled an excursion the week prior to sale date.  Something made me check the reservation before we sailed.  the rep had cancelled the whole reservation!!!  had booked thru a TA, it was a real mess to get it reinstated since line wouldn't talk to me since TA 'owned' the res.  I was an unhappy camper to say the least.  you know that nobody in their right mind would routinely cancel after final payment date.  We lost 'the perfect' cabin but NCL did throw us a dinner & OBC.  That said, the food in MDR was inediblea first, we aren't picky.  we did enjoy all the specialty dining venues  (the Italian place became a favorite) and an evening at the lido buffet (which turned out to be one of the better buffets we've experienced other than DCL).  I'm thinking our experience was specific to that ship but have yet to give NCL another whirl.  You should be fine with the specialty venues.  I was disappointed that getting over the flu last month, I wasn't able to do our 'free' drink pkg justice on Celebrity.  it was really nice to have specialty coffee and fresh-squeezed OJ in the am.  only thing that surprised me was that alcohol wasn't included in the French restaurant on the ship (celebrity summit) bit of a surprise when check came lol.  Have fun & come back & let us know how it went.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> On a final note, I'm not admitting to anything  but just giving a warning.  "If" you lend someone your Uni AP so they can use it only for the "After 4pm Express Pass" there is a chance that they'll be asked for ID and then have your AP confiscated at a ride.  And then you have to go to Guest Services and plead ignorance and get a new one.  Just saying.  Not from personal experience or anything.
> 
> Hope everyone is good in all the snow all over the country!  Let me know if anyone makes it down here and would like to meet up somewhere/sometime!



_someone got busted........eh_


----------



## schumigirl

Can we change the color scheme on this? Maybe I'm missing something..........wouldn't surprise me if I was.......

Going to have a fiddle around the site later today.....try and get an avatar and as damo said I can put tags back in I'll have a bash at that too..........goodness knows how it will end up but I'll have a go.......


Loved Dirty Dancing last night.......so much fun.......not got much of a voice left today after all the singing I did last night........got to feel for those around me!!! 

Just got an sos call from my friend......she locked herself in the house with her keys already in her car in her bag......lol.........everyone else was out so she was stuck and thankfully we each have a key for each other's houses........she was late for work but works for herself luckily. Good deed for the day.

Too cold to go anywhere today........will just hibernate I think.


----------



## Lynne G

Cold here too Schumi.  12 when I walked the dog early this morning.  Not much better, high is 20.  So 12 degrees below freezing.  At least you can clearly see the ice on the road and sidewalks.  I was glad to see most of the rain and snow from yesterday gone.  Thankful that our roads got enough salt to coat the cars and roads white.  

That was nice of you to help your friend.  Had to ask family to do that once. 

Only ships I have been on have been DCL and RCL ships.  We sailed the RCL ship so long ago, RCL sold that ship about 2 years ago to a Spanish company.  Marciemi,  I'd like to know how you did with the cruise when you get back.  My kids are more for another cruise than me.  I hope you have a great time.


----------



## schumigirl

Managed the avatar........and somehow got Dis Veteran back........can`t work out how to put anything underneath it????

Anyone help?


----------



## macraven

_my ? mark is growing on me....._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _my ? mark is growing on me....._



Nope, need the cat back.



schumigirl said:


> Managed the avatar........and somehow got Dis Veteran back........can`t work out how to put anything underneath it????
> 
> Anyone help?



You change it under personal details.

I can't seem to see my signature while using my iPhone but no issues from a computer. It's the same theme but cannot see it or anyone's even trip counters.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

_bluer, i have no downloads of cat pictures.
no downloads of anything so i'll stick with my ? mark as my picture.

and i lost post counts in the move to the new board system we have now...._


----------



## tink1957

Bluer...try turning your phone sideways it's what I have to do in order to see info and tickers.


----------



## goofyfigment

Well at least now I can keep up on my phone lol.....


----------



## Bluer101

tink1957 said:


> Bluer...try turning your phone sideways it's what I have to do in order to see info and tickers.



You were right on the money, thanks.


----------



## RAPstar

Yay it's still me. And I got a Wii U. Any one on here play Smash Bros.? I'm faceleg24601 if you wanna add me!


----------



## macraven

_i posted in the community board on a thread about wishing tags were back with us.

well, it is more of a begging thread to the tag fairy to give us back our tags.
i know we all want our REDHEAD tags back....

i copied part of my first post from over there and the tag fairy "liked me"
that means the tag fairy read my petition....

i'm gonna think positively and see if we can be redheads again.

it's one thing to lose my hula red headed gal, but to lose being the step kids of the dis was heartbreaking..
_

_hooray.......

the red headed step children of the Dis are anxious also........_

macraven, Today at 9:36 PMEditReport


#100+ QuoteReply
The Tag Fairy likes this.

Page 5 of 6


----------



## macraven

_i don't know how i did this as this wasn't the pic i planned for me.
was looking for a cat picture and stopped and thought about the tour i took and found this guy to pose with.......he was a surprise for our tour group that day.
if you know hhn and universal then you will know who HE is......


i always wear a chainsaw wolf shirt during HHN....._


----------



## schumigirl

Loving everyone's new avatars .........love Tink and damo's dogs too.......forgot to mention yesterday.

I think though the "like" button will send some posters elsewhere into overdrive to get the most likes.....

Ok, getting used to the site now and I think what they've done overall is good ........I like I can get on between 9 and 10 am our time, as it was always down for maintenance during that hour.  Wish they had a purple color scheme though...........I would have that 


Baltic here today......today and tomorrow we have to get a blast of cold straight from Russia...........may stay inside till its gone........

Have a fun Wednesday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i posted in the community board on a thread about wishing tags were back with us.
> 
> well, it is more of a begging thread to the tag fairy to give us back our tags.
> i know we all want our REDHEAD tags back....
> 
> i copied part of my first post from over there and the tag fairy "liked me"
> that means the tag fairy read my petition....
> 
> i'm gonna think positively and see if we can be redheads again.
> 
> it's one thing to lose my hula red headed gal, but to lose being the step kids of the dis was heartbreaking..
> _
> 
> _hooray.......
> 
> the red headed step children of the Dis are anxious also........_
> 
> macraven, Today at 9:36 PMEditReport
> 
> 
> #100+ QuoteReply
> The Tag Fairy likes this.
> 
> Page 5 of 6



I would love a Proud Redhead tag, it suits me I think ...........to go with my roodie doodie tag of course.........I will add a purple pretty please to go with it if it helps............and cake too.........


----------



## Bluer101

Instead of I redhead I need a bald head tag. 

Happy hump day everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

mac thanks for the heads' up on the thread.  so who is that un-masked man from behind the scenes?
carole - every time I hit this page i get a fright from your 'honey' in avatar lol





I'm camel-jacking & going in search of my tags.


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac you can always use this pic


----------



## tink1957

Wow...that was bigger than I thought...never mind.


----------



## marciemi

We were on RCL back in 2004 (Voyager) and DCL in 2000 (unimpressed with Disney unlike the rest of the world).  I'll let you know how it goes when we get back!



Lynne G said:


> Only ships I have been on have been DCL and RCL ships.  We sailed the RCL ship so long ago, RCL sold that ship about 2 years ago to a Spanish company.  Marciemi,  I'd like to know how you did with the cruise when you get back.  My kids are more for another cruise than me.  I hope you have a great time.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Wow...that was bigger than I thought...never mind.



bigger is better



marciemi said:


> We were on RCL back in 2004 (Voyager) and DCL in 2000 (unimpressed with Disney unlike the rest of the world).  I'll let you know how it goes when we get back!



that sort of statement would get u flogged with a mickey bar on the other side here


----------



## RAPstar

Ok, so I felt I'd change my avatar. Yay


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Wow...that was bigger than I thought...never mind.


_thanx vicki but it just might be a little bit too big.......lol_


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Ok, so I felt I'd change my avatar. Yay


_two red heads........sweet_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> bigger is better



............always.................



I don't know how to multi quote anymore? I can't see how to write underneath the first quote as both quotes looked to be together......or is it just me?


Yesterday I could see Vicki's picture and it was tiny.......wondered why she said it was big......I see why today 




We all slept late today.......fantastic!! Love having nothing to do and all day to do it.............. 


Have a great Thursday everyone...........oh Janet.........hope you get used to my avatar soon.......I love it.......we need a spook emoticon............


----------



## keishashadow

it will be in single digits here the next two days, I won't post the wind chill...scarier than carole's avatar imo

i feel bad, my oldest DSs family is in WDW.  GD has been throwing up all night, today was frozen meet & the luau at poly.  I've been a bum all week and sleeping in too, could get used to it lol

have to get a procedure done this afternoon, was told no food or drink.  I could kill for a cup of coffee at this point.

have a good one


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Marciemi. 

Ha Keisha, it's not only cold but we'll be in negative wind chill digits too.  Windows are whistling again.  Not good.  

Hope your procedure is uneventful.  Coffee definitely needed this morning.  Temps are dropping fast.

RAPSTAR, like that avatar.  Cute cat.  They are cute, but cuter when young.

Thanks for the Wednesday picture Bluer.

Enjoy the day!


----------



## macraven

_Robbie, another new pic and this time your kitty kat....

love it!

schumi, you can mulit quote by clicking on the quote button of others you want to reply to.
continue that process and then hit reply.
you will have all the quotes come up then._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> it will be in single digits here the next two days, I won't post the wind chill...scarier than carole's avatar imo
> 
> i feel bad, my oldest DSs family is in WDW.  GD has been throwing up all night, today was frozen meet & the luau at poly.  I've been a bum all week and sleeping in too, could get used to it lol
> 
> have to get a procedure done this afternoon, was told no food or drink.  I could kill for a cup of coffee at this point.
> 
> have a good one



Best of luck with the procedure......hope it's not too bad......and hugs for the grandbaby.......sucks to be poorly on a trip 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the Wednesday picture Bluer.
> 
> Enjoy the day!



It's Wednesday???



macraven said:


> _Robbie, another new pic and this time your kitty kat....
> 
> love it!
> 
> schumi, you can mulit quote by clicking on the quote button of others you want to reply to.
> continue that process and then hit reply.
> you will have all the quotes come up then._



It's not as easy as it used to be........I'm not convinced this will look right when I post


----------



## schumigirl

Got it now........thanks mac. 

Loving the new smilies...............


----------



## Lynne G

I'm day late thanking Bluer - it is Thursday Shumi - well, almost over for you. 

BRRRRRR it's cold out!

And my computer has been glitching all day so far!  Ready to toss it.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I'm day late thanking Bluer - it is Thursday Shumi - well, almost over for you.
> 
> BRRRRRR it's cold out!
> 
> And my computer has been glitching all day so far!  Ready to toss it.



Lol.......Lynne.....doesn't take much to confuse me........same with last week.....getting my days mixed up. Really confused DH when I said I thought today was Thursday.....he looked at me as if I had lost the plot  Time for new computer for you I think........glitches never end well 

Yep, cold here too......heating is high so house is so warm. 

Getting more used to this site now.........I like the night setting, but can't read some posts very clearly so will stick to dark setting.


----------



## KStarfish82

Wow....first time on here is a little while and everything changes!  I am not one for changes like these....

Hope everyone is dealing with these freezing temperatures.  Its supposed to get down to the negatives tonight here


----------



## macraven

_cold weather not any fun.

had to complete many errands today and with the in the car, out of the car, it was miserable.


have some work to be done on my car tomorrow.
then have some phone calls to make.
and then errands for the rest of the day.


hope all you homies stay warm.
and for those in the south too.
saw some of the temps that you are getting in the nights.
to me, it looks like a heat wave, but for you, it's cold...._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _cold weather not any fun.
> 
> had to complete many errands today and with the in the car, out of the car, it was miserable.
> 
> 
> have some work to be done on my car tomorrow.
> then have some phone calls to make.
> and then errands for the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> hope all you homies stay warm.
> and for those in the south too.
> saw some of the temps that you are getting in the nights.
> to me, it looks like a heat wave, but for you, it's cold...._


 
You are spot on! Highs in the upper 40's and low 50's is torture for us. Shorts a flip flops please! Heading down Thursday to orlando and we will be at RPR  and universal Friday!


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful day here today but it's zero.......better than a minus though  Getting good use out of the winter boots, coats and scarves............always a positive. I love winter boots. 

Just been out grocery shopping......this afternoon planning to look for new dining room furniture. Did get new table chairs and unit not so long back but hated it as soon as it went in the room........so off for a mooch to see what I can get that's nicer. 

It's Friday.........have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Bluer101

Quick flyby. Getting all my stuff done at work so we can leave to Universal .

Hope everyone is keeping warm. We had a cold front go through and it's about 62 right now.


----------



## macraven

_betch 'ya bluer is having a butterbeer right now....._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _betch 'ya bluer is having a butterbeer right now....._



Nope, we leave in the morning, doing the over nighter. Got beads, food, and concerts to attend.


----------



## Bluer101

Getting ready to head out the door. Next stop breakfast then RPR.


----------



## marciemi

I'll let you know if we end up there tonight!  DH is trying to convince me we want to go see Olivia Newton-John but I'm a bit unmotivated since we leave early tomorrow for Miami/cruise and need to do things like, oh, maybe pack? in the meantime!



Bluer101 said:


> Nope, we leave in the morning, doing the over nighter. Got beads, food, and concerts to attend.


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> I'll let you know if we end up there tonight!  DH is trying to convince me we want to go see Olivia Newton-John but I'm a bit unmotivated since we leave early tomorrow for Miami/cruise and need to do things like, oh, maybe pack? in the meantime!




Sounds good. We are eating breakfast now, 1 hour out of RPR.


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey bluer we are heading down when I get out of work. Maybe we might bump into you


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> Hey bluer we are heading down when I get out of work. Maybe we might bump into you



Ok, we are doing parade and concert. We just arrived and heading to IOA. Let me know at time.


----------



## goofyfigment

Bluer101 said:


> Ok, we are doing parade and concert. We just arrived and heading to IOA. Let me know at time.


I work til 2 then heading down from Lake Mary should be there before 4 if I4 plays nice


----------



## macraven

_if i start driving now, i could be there in 20 hours if i don't make any stops._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _if i start driving now, i could be there in 20 hours if i don't make any stops._



You can share the pullout with DS!  

We just got back to the room, got the text an hour ago. 

I wonder if goofy is going to make it tonight. We were told the parade is at 7:15 and concert 8. So we will head back to US around 5:30.


----------



## goofyfigment

We are sitting by men in black as I type


----------



## Bluer101

We are leaving RPR right now.


----------



## Bluer101

We're at the music plaza by the audio video both.


----------



## marciemi

Bluer101 said:


> We are leaving RPR right now.


Hey Bluer - Royce is heading over right now, I'm sitting it out.  Let me know if you want to track him down and I'll be glad to message you his cell!


----------



## goofyfigment

We had a great time with the bluers tonite. Too bad some things can't be unseen


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> We had a great time with the bluers tonite. Too bad some things can't be unseen


_is Bluer photo bombing again.....?
when you say things that can't be unseen, made me think of that._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _is Bluer photo bombing again.....?
> when you say things that can't be unseen, made me think of that._



Either goofy or I will have to email you. 



goofyfigment said:


> We had a great time with the bluers tonite. Too bad some things can't be unseen



We had a blast! 

One issue, I'm scared for life. 

Sitting at Sal's waiting for our pizza to be done.


----------



## goofyfigment

Have a slice or two for us, we should have gone over, food would have been nice lol we are almost home now. 

I think my eyes are burned lol


----------



## agavegirl1

Tax season check in...I actually have tomorrow off this week.  Yay...sleep.  Haven't been able to keep up this week.  I'm grateful that this year's weather has not been as bitterly cold during first peak. (Tax speak for when everyone has received their W2s and must see you "right away"  because they expect a refund).  It slows down in March for about two weeks.  Then as those with investments and more complicated returns, as well as those who have to pay the government show up.  This is known as second peak.  At some point, when I can find it, I will finish my US/IOA trip report and summarize.  Sorry I am so behind.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Either goofy or I will have to email you.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a blast!
> 
> One issue, I'm scared for life.
> 
> Sitting at Sal's waiting for our pizza to be done.


_someone flashed????
was it olivia?
no, couldn't be olivia flashing as that is one thing that wouldn't scar you for life........_


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Tax season check in...I actually have tomorrow off this week.  Yay...sleep.  Haven't been able to keep up this week.  I'm grateful that this year's weather has not been as bitterly cold during first peak. (Tax speak for when everyone has received their W2s and must see you "right away"  because they expect a refund).  It slows down in March for about two weeks.  Then as those with investments and more complicated returns, as well as those who have to pay the government show up.  This is known as second peak.  At some point, when I can find it, I will finish my US/IOA trip report and summarize.  Sorry I am so behind.


_i bet you dream in numbers.......

when tax season is over, you can get that wedding going.

i am looking forward to more of your trippie.
it is soooo good!_


----------



## goofyfigment

Hope everyone is doing well on this lovely sunday. It's a day of chores and some rest before the work week begins again. Now that the boards are fixed I should be around more


----------



## schumigirl

Goofy.......the boards are easier now to navigate.......getting used to them now.......



Lovely sunny day here today again......cold, but beautiful blue skies.

Cooking a ham joint for dinner tonight.........coated it in pulped pineapple, cayenne, ginger and dark brown sugar before going into oven........the smell is so delicious from the kitchen......even DS wandered down to see what smelled so good......

Not doing much else......this morning was ironing and cleaned all the bathrooms........that`s enough for a Sunday I think.....

Hope everyone`s having a fun weekend


----------



## macraven

_all i can say about today is........

TWD is on tonight.........._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

It's been a sad weekend for us...my furbaby Chewy died...he was a big part of our family and we will miss him every day. 

On a happier note...Trey's vacation was approved so we're all set for our trip.  Trey's friend Austin will also be joining us...it will be fun showing a newbie around the darkside.

Lovely day today...highs in the upper 60's so I'm enjoying it while I can.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## macraven

_ i'm sending you a group one now.

chewy was a beauty 
sorry you are going thru this....

so you are going in march this year?
do you have a fall trip booked also?_


----------



## tink1957

Thanks Raven.

Yes, we're planning on a fall trip for HHN 25 around the 1st week in October...still haven't booked yet.


----------



## macraven

_tink are you planning to stay onsite?_


----------



## tink1957

Yes...if finances allow we will stay at RPR.


----------



## RAPstar

Paid off my half of the hotel today, bought some new shoes, 4 DVD's and may buy one more (I really want Sleeping Beauty), and put the rest of my tax return in savings. Yay!! Only 130 days to go! Kinda sad, it will be my first trip with no Universal since 2010.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _all i can say about today is........
> 
> TWD is on tonight.........._



Enjoy...........get your snacks ready.......I really wish I enjoyed that show........



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> It's been a sad weekend for us...my furbaby Chewy died...he was a big part of our family and we will miss him every day.View attachment 1694
> 
> On a happier note...Trey's vacation was approved so we're all set for our trip.  Trey's friend Austin will also be joining us...it will be fun showing a newbie around the darkside.
> 
> Lovely day today...highs in the upper 60's so I'm enjoying it while I can.
> 
> Have a great Sunday



Aww Vicki........ So sorry to hear you lost dog. 

But that is good news Trey gets to go this time 



We have had such a lazy afternoon/evening today.........nice. 

Monday again tomorrow


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie/Andy..........new shoes are always nice..........I'm going shopping tomorrow for numerous things and shoes are almost top of the list 


Just seen some pictures of the Orlando Eye.........it looks so cool........

Can't wait to go on it in September


----------



## Lynne G

, Vicki, sorry to hear of Chewy's passing.  Loosing a pet is always hard.  

Busy Sunday.  Lots of errands and now getting ready for dinner.  Short week for the kids, as the schools make it a 4 day weekend for Presidents' Day.

Freezing rain is on tap for tomorrow morning.  I think it has been a wet Monday for several weeks now.

Kids are saying no to all the parks we have gone over the past several years.  Cruise is now the focus but I am having trouble as to where and how and oh my, the cost.  


Have a great Sunday night, and a good week to come.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Holy crapola ... I really need to check in more often - things have changed around here


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> Paid off my half of the hotel today, bought some new shoes, 4 DVD's and may buy one more (I really want Sleeping Beauty), and put the rest of my tax return in savings. Yay!! Only 130 days to go! Kinda sad, it will be my first trip with no Universal since 2010.


I'm really itching for a Disney trip ... haven't been back since May 2013


----------



## Bluer101

Tink, sorry about your dog, it's hard losing our pets. 

We got home about 1/2 hour ago and hanging out until TWD tonight.

We had a blast again at Universal. Sorry marciemi for not meeting up with Royce. 

Now we have to wait a few weeks to return. 

Schumi, I think we might come up that first weekend in October to see you guys again along with Mac. Even though we are there the next weekend. I just think it would be cool to all hang out, if it's ok with you all.


----------



## macraven

_i'm watching twd reruns.
gets me in the mood for the show later tonight.
of course i read all the spoiler sites so far......but watching it is more exciting than reading about it in advance._


----------



## keishashadow

anticipation of TWD is killing me...that and my sore shoulder which looks like a walker tagged it.

Vicki so sorry to hear.  Maybe we'll get to meet you in Oct this year!  we hit WDW on the 3rd and switch over to U on the 8th this year

ahem...keep it classy at Mardi Gras homies amazing what people will do for beads lol

carole the kids managed to extend their trip a day, so it all worked out for them.  surprised the airfare cooperated.


----------



## Bluer101

AMC presents, Lots of commercials with a hint of TWD.


----------



## RAPstar

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> I'm really itching for a Disney trip ... haven't been back since May 2013


June 18-22 is someone's 30th birthday......just saying


----------



## macraven

_andy, you'll need to get a birthday pin when you go to the darkside.
you are doing the darkside, right?_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

RAPstar said:


> June 18-22 is someone's 30th birthday......just saying


You know I would if I could Robbie


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _andy, you'll need to get a birthday pin when you go to the darkside.
> you are doing the darkside, right?_


Nope just the motherland


----------



## Lynne G

Well, who knew it could rain when it was 28 degrees out.  Had to scrape the car windows going and coming.  My car was encased in ice both times.  Ugh.  I almost fell on the sidewalk.  Everything is slippery.   Not much warmer with snow to come the end of the week.  The idea of a spring trip seems better every day, but until the kids are out of school, no trips during the school year.  

Hope all are doing well.  Time to enjoy a peaceful night.


----------



## buckeev

Tink...sorry to hear about your puppy. Don't know why we all get so attached to these crazy pets.


----------



## macraven

_i'm still waiting to read about buckeev getting evicted at the motherland resort in december............._


----------



## keishashadow

inserting quotes messing up here for me last few days

lynne - lots of cruise deals out there, it's wave season lol.  aside from the host agency here, make sure to sign up for emails as to sales from the large online discounters to get a feel for what's out there.

GD is lobbying  to go forth & see sponge bob movie this afternoon.


----------



## macraven

_i say make some popcorn and go watch the sponge bob movie._


----------



## tink1957

We went to see Jupiter Ascending yesterday...cheated on our diet and ate popcorn...yum.

Both the movie and snacks were great...only bad thing was someone bumped us from behind while waiting for a red light on the way ....thankfully no harm was done to my car or us, it just scared us momentarily ...the important thing is we got to the movie on time and didn't have to call the cops.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Schumi, I think we might come up that first weekend in October to see you guys again along with Mac. Even though we are there the next weekend. I just think it would be cool to all hang out, if it's ok with you all.



Absolutely!!! We are doing HHN for any nights that it's on.......we don't get as many nights this year with it starting later......but would be great to see youse anytime.......



keishashadow said:


> anticipation of TWD is killing me...that and my sore shoulder which looks like a walker tagged it.
> 
> 
> carole the kids managed to extend their trip a day, so it all worked out for them.  surprised the airfare cooperated.



Oh glad to hear it worked out and they had a great trip........

How did I miss you were a WD fan too.......I wish I liked that show but just couldn't get into it at all........hope the shoulder is ok 



We have been fogged in today.......well not really fogged in, got out this morning and finally ordered our new dining room furniture........really pleased with what we picked......just got to wait 3-4 weeks for it all to be delivered!

But weather is strange........we live right beside the sea and are used to fog rolling in but it was very localised with our little village today......spooky.....drive a mile or so either side and it was clear. Weather this week though is beautiful....very crispy sunny cold.

Going to watch first two episodes of Better Call Saul on Netflix later........hope it's good!


----------



## macraven

_i beat the camel here this morning??_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i beat the camel_



say whaaaaat?






 hehe

GD was coughing so much, we skipped the flick, will hit it up next week.  still slobbering mess of sick today & asked me to make chicken dumpling soup.  never made it before, went with my regular soup & will throw in dumplings.  such slimy little things dumplings are ew, must be an acquired taste.

carole - those of us who live in Pittsburgh would like to think we are the zombie capital of the world due to movie connections.  thanks for asking, shoulder feels much better.  managed to pop a stitch yesterday moving something, but didn't bleed so i'll call it a win lol.

watching weather forecast for the weekend and freaking a bit as to the below zero temps then noticed on weather map a few places in extreme northern Canada supposed to dip to

- 60...not a wind chilll


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the picture Keisha! 

Yep, not only colder, single digit, but a clipper in on Friday.  Only 2 or so inches of snow. 

Sorry to hear GD is sick, but glad you are feeling better.  

It's a sunny, cold day.  Take care all!

off scouring the discount cruises.  so conflicted as to where.


----------



## macraven

_janet put scotch tape on your arm so it won't fall off.

LynneG so what you are saying it, no theme parks for this years vacation but a cruise instead.
sounds like a great trip_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, 
Yep, that's what it may turn into.  Only younger DD wants to go to the motherland, as she enjoys some of the restaurants there, the parks not so much.  I told her, unless we go out of PC, if we go out of Miami instead, I am not driving 3 or so hours just for a cruise so she can eat at the motherland.  We either stay in Orlando and sail from PC or stay in the Keys and sail out of Miami.  So many variables.  

HaHa!  The weather man just said during the news "get ready to shiver."  I guess with wind chills -25 on Monday, it will be chilly.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely!!! We are doing HHN for any nights that it's on.......we don't get as many nights this year with it starting later......but would be great to see youse anytime.......



That's the plan right now just need to book soon.


----------



## keishashadow

mac don't make me whip out my minion duct tape.

hmmmm maybe shivering will burn calories!  might go roll around in the snow with the pooch

lynne - what time frames & lines are you considering?  Lots of offerings out of PC & MIA.  don't forget ports of tampa & Ft Lauderdale.  tampa has smaller ships, but just squeezing under the big bridge on way out of the bay is mind-blowing.  Not as many offerings in the summer, mostly western itineraries.  FLL is so easy to sail from if flying in day of, you can see the ships from the airport terminal and it has the big RCCL ships.

my oldest DS is flying into Palm Beach today for business.  I'm not jealous, much lol


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac,
> Yep, that's what it may turn into.  Only younger DD wants to go to the motherland, as she enjoys some of the restaurants there, the parks not so much.  I told her, unless we go out of PC, if we go out of Miami instead, I am not driving 3 or so hours just for a cruise so she can eat at the motherland.  We either stay in Orlando and sail from PC or stay in the Keys and sail out of Miami.  So many variables.
> 
> HaHa!  The weather man just said during the news "get ready to shiver."  I guess with wind chills -25 on Monday, it will be chilly.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.


_well, i do understand that.
i have been known to go to epcot just to eat at tangerine cafe and/or biergarten.

i think it is time for this icky weather to change.
i see a lot of us will be in the same boat next week.
it will be brutal.
don't get out the shorts and sandals yet Lynne G....


keisha, i like that airport, it is so easy to get around in.
minions rule...._


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning all,

I am with you Mac....enough of this weather!  Single digits and below zero wind chills.....bring on Spring!

At least there is light at the end of the tunnel.....only more more sleep until we leave for a week of fun!


----------



## Bluer101

To all the cold snowy weather homies, come down here an visit.


----------



## schumigirl

Minion duct tape????......... I got sent for duct tape last year when DH was at work........I discovered they did it lots of colors........I bought Purple. Didn't go down well..........



Still looking for shoes. Going tomorrow to see if I can get a pair to go with a particular dress........trouble is I know exactly what I want and can't find it. Oh well.

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all

carole - shoe shopping can be a challenge.  Have you checked online options?  I look forward to those smiling boxes from amazon on my porch lol

GD has school delay due to nasty weather, the degrees are three...wheee - not!  looks like we are approaching that one week of the season that does make you want to bail & head south.  

Tomorrow is our anniversary, was supposed to go out to eat but with daytime wind chill forecast to be - 30, I may suggest we just shelter in place


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Morning all
> 
> carole - shoe shopping can be a challenge.  Have you checked online options?  I look forward to those smiling boxes from amazon on my porch lol
> 
> GD has school delay due to nasty weather, the degrees are three...wheee - not!  looks like we are approaching that one week of the season that does make you want to bail & head south.
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary, was supposed to go out to eat but with daytime wind chill forecast to be - 30, I may suggest we just shelter in place



Happy anniversary. Ours is Sunday.


----------



## macraven

_i tried the multi quote which i have used many times but it is not working at the moment for me.
drats.....

keisha, happy anniversary...
i wouldn't bet on getting into a place on saturday, everything will be bombarded with love birds celebrating valentines day.
make a ressie today if you can.
and, congratulations for your anniversary to you and the Mr keisha!
ain't love sweet......_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Happy anniversary. Ours is Sunday.


another set of love birds.....
_congratulations to you and mrs bluer for many long years together.

what'cha getting her for the day?
flowers.......!!

don't get her a new frying pan.
that never goes over well for an anniversary/valentines event._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> another set of love birds.....
> _congratulations to you and mrs bluer for many long years together.
> 
> what'cha getting her for the day?
> flowers.......!!
> 
> don't get her a new frying pan.
> that never goes over well for an anniversary/valentines event._



She gets nothing. 

We don't follow any of that stuff. We are best freinds and that means more than anything else.


----------



## macraven




----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


>




Happy anniversary to those celebrating. Ours will be 10 years this Christmas eve. Here at USO now. Beautiful weather and we are waiting for our rooms at RPR. I requested renovated rooms and the wonderful woman helping me obliged. They are taking out the mini bars and installing mini fridges. Apparently, the reviews the HRH got after there reno sparked Loews to follow suit. Hopefully we get the new rooms and will report back.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Keisha and to the Bluers!  We just celebrated 23 the first of the month.  Love is in the air in February. 

Waiting for DD and friend to finish jumping at an indoor trampoline place.  Loaded with kids as they all have an in service day, so no school.

I hate typing on my phone.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....you are going to be cold this weekend.....just seen them talking about it on world news......stay at home.....it's more romantic anyway  Have a lovely day with the Mr tomorrow and same for bluers on Sunday......and belated wishes for Lynn and her Mr 

pc.......looking forward to hearing about your trip.......hope its warm enough for you.......my nephew and girlfriend are in Florida for a sneaky break and hotel manager told them it's to be freezing tomorrow morning........they just arrived today I think either been at the boat show in Miami or still to go to it yet.....I didn't listen obviously!!


I got shoes first pair I looked at and tried on were perfect. Unusual for me. I have orthotics that have to fit in so it can be difficult sometimes.......but I'm so pleased and they go perfect with new dress. Janet, never ordered shoes online.......but you know I never thought about it........I'd rather go to dentist than try shoes on. Used to be fun years ago when I was younger......loved stilettos in the 80s.......last time I wore very high heels though Wham were no 1 in the charts 

Fifty shades of dull opens here tonight.........I read the books and thought they were tedious and very badly written.......but if something gets enough hype...........

Hope everyone has a great weekend......whatever your doing


----------



## keishashadow

George Michael was such a heart-throb back in the day. 

never read any of the 50 shades books after a friend deemed the first one a harlequin novel gone awry.

sounds like a good day for homies:  visiting the darkside, quite a few anniversaries this month   and indoor trampolines!  woohoo


----------



## macraven

_LynneG, a belated happy anniversary to you and Mr LynneG


just one question.........was there snow when you married in february?_


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Holy crapola ... I really need to check in more often - things have changed around here


Wow ... all I hear are the crickets


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> _LynneG, a belated happy anniversary to you and Mr LynneG
> 
> 
> just one question.........was there snow when you married in february?_



Yes, there was snow on the ground and it was bitterly cold.  Kinda like it is now. 

Stay warm those of us in that nice artic blast coming soon.  

So much for a late summer cruise. DD has soccer that cannot be missed.  Now, do 
I dare a Christmas cruise?  Hmmm.  Plan B is now in process.


Shumi, so glad you found the right shoes.  I have a hard time finding ones I Like.

Keisha, I have yet to read those 50 books, and have no desire to see the movie either.

Enjoy the week-end all!


----------



## RAPstar

keishashadow said:


> George Michael was such a heart-throb back in the day.
> 
> never read any of the 50 shades books after a friend deemed the first one a harlequin novel gone awry.
> 
> sounds like a good day for homies:  visiting the darkside, quite a few anniversaries this month   and indoor trampolines!  woohoo



George Michael was literally five seats down from me when I saw Annie Lennox in concert here in Dallas (his partner at the time lived in Dallas). I didn't want to bother him so I didn't say hi or anything.

I refuse to see or read 50 Shades since the author didn't even research S&M relationships while writing it and it's really more of an abusive relationship she's trying to cover up with the S&M to pass off on the uninformed. That and it's just horribly written.



Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Wow ... all I hear are the crickets



*bear hugs*


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _i tried the multi quote which i have used many times but it is not working at the moment for me.
> drats.....
> 
> keisha, happy anniversary...
> i wouldn't bet on getting into a place on saturday, everything will be bombarded with love birds celebrating valentines day.
> make a ressie today if you can.
> and, congratulations for your anniversary to you and the Mr keisha!
> ain't love sweet......_



I just figured out how to do it. You click the quote button on the posts you want to quote, then in the text box at the bottom there will be a button that says "Insert Quotes" and then you go from there.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> I just figured out how to do it. You click the quote button on the posts you want to quote, then in the text box at the bottom there will be a button that says "Insert Quotes" and then you go from there.


_i know how to do it and it has worked most of the time for me.
when i was trying to mulit quote earlier, the post reply wouldn't work.
it had to be a glitch in the system when i posted at that time.

which can happen at times but i don't like it when it happens when i'm doing it.....lol_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> George Michael was such a heart-throb back in the day.
> 
> never read any of the 50 shades books after a friend deemed the first one a harlequin novel gone awry.
> 
> sounds like a good day for homies:  visiting the darkside, quite a few anniversaries this month   and indoor trampolines!  woohoo



Oh he was wasn't he........I think teenagers were so much more innocent in the early 80's.........none of us had any inkling he was gay.......we all thought we were going to marry him........lol.......

Yeah the books are bad.....very bad.



Lynne G said:


> So much for a late summer cruise. DD has soccer that cannot be missed.  Now, do
> I dare a Christmas cruise?  Hmmm.  Plan B is now in process.
> 
> 
> Shumi, so glad you found the right shoes.  I have a hard time finding ones I Like.



Christmas cruise sounds like a lot of fun and nice way to spend Christmas..........shoe shopping is a nightmare for so many women.......hope your weather isn't too bad 





RAPstar said:


> George Michael was literally five seats down from me when I saw Annie Lennox in concert here in Dallas (his partner at the time lived in Dallas). I didn't want to bother him so I didn't say hi or anything.
> 
> I refuse to see or read 50 Shades since the author didn't even research S&M relationships while writing it and it's really more of an abusive relationship she's trying to cover up with the S&M to pass off on the uninformed. That and it's just horribly written.
> 
> 
> 
> *bear hugs*



The books are too ridiculous to be abusive.......it's really not like that. But it is the worst book I have ever read and her writing is very immature at times, well for most of it. I read it because all my friends were talking about it and I wanted to see what all the hype was. I still maintain it was the hype that made it so successful, because it is devoid of any talented writing skills.

Nice to be so close to gorgeous George.............he was always brilliant with fans 



Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs Keisha............have a lovely day 

Having a housework morning today.....................then as we don't celebrate Valentine's day it's Indian takeout tonight. Not that we're not romantic......we very much are........but don't need all the hype of one day to celebrate that 

Have a lovely weekend whatever you get up to


----------



## goofyfigment

Happy Anniversary to Keisha and to the bluers!!!

i am working til 2 then we are heading to disney for a valentines stay at the boardwalk and then tomorrow hitting the studios for barenaked ladies 

Bluer, we werent lucky enough to get selected for the float so we still arent sure how that works, but we will keep trying.  Also did you check your email for the special for Cabana Bay they are running the 79 and 109 nights again 

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> George Michael was literally five seats down from me when I saw Annie Lennox in concert here in Dallas (his partner at the time lived in Dallas). I didn't want to bother him so I didn't say hi or anything.
> 
> I refuse to see or read 50 Shades since the author didn't even research S&M relationships while writing it and it's really more of an abusive relationship she's trying to cover up with the S&M to pass off on the uninformed. That and it's just horribly written.
> QUOTE]
> 
> how cool & you hit the nail on the head!
> 
> goofyfigment - so you're a celebrity now, eh? take pics of the view on the float & make sure to share please.
> 
> bonny - all are welcome, jump in, lots of new homies here to liven things up
> 
> lynne - ouch, xmas cruise!?! you only live once, go for it.
> 
> think we shall stay in today.  just took this pic, my SUV is out there somewhere.  Yes, that is snow blowing sideways & No, I don't wanna build a stoopid snowman.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice snow picture Janet........that is a lot of snow!! Hope you don't get snowed in..........Do you lose tv or Internet often with weather like that? 



Indian food was lovely tonight.......but whole house has a curry odour about it 

Was going to watch a movie.....but choice isn't great so might get around to Better Call Saul later or end up searching through DVD's.

My nephew is going to Mardi Gras at UO tonight.......says it's cold. I think it's jessie j they're going to see..............


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Happy anniversary to Janet and the bluers 

Goofy, I signed up on the website to ride on a float...it said they would contact us a few days prior if we were selected...fingers crossed for us.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> Happy Anniversary to Keisha and to the bluers!!!
> 
> i am working til 2 then we are heading to disney for a valentines stay at the boardwalk and then tomorrow hitting the studios for barenaked ladies
> 
> Bluer, we werent lucky enough to get selected for the float so we still arent sure how that works, but we will keep trying.  Also did you check your email for the special for Cabana Bay they are running the 79 and 109 nights again
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys the weekend




That kind of stinks. We are going to sign up for March 20-21. Are you guys going that weekend? 

Thanks for the heads up on CB. For the past week I have tried to book it for March 18-19 and it kept giving me $179 to $279. Every time I checked I was putting in all 4 resorts. So DW did just CB in the search and there it was. We took the top one. We went with a tower poolside family suite for $144. Now we will drive up Wednesday, swim, hang, and enjoy CB with no parks like we said last weekend. 

It will be nice this year for DS's spring break. We go to the keys house Friday night after work through Tuesday afternoon. Do laundry and repack Tuesday night. Leave Wednesday to Universal till Sunday. Now we can't wait.


----------



## Bluer101

Thank you everyone for the anniversary wishes. We did dinner tonight with my brother and his wife. Then returned home to watch a movie in the theater room, we watched Fury again. Well my brother and his wife wanted to see it. I know, not very romantic. 

Hope everyone is bundled up in the cold.


----------



## macraven

_even with having the thermostat set at 78 in the house, it is still cold in here.
difficult to keep a quad level the same temp in each room.......

and i have larger windows than most houses.
not my choice but this is how it was when we bought it.
glass is never a good insulator.

i need to move.

hope all the homies had a special Vday.


i saw on the news that nashville, birmingham and other southern cities are breaking records with the weather.

only safe place to live will be at the Bluers house.

i think we all should move there but i won't take the job of scubbing the toilets at his house.
to earn my keep dishes i will do, toilets i will not.

i'll pass that job on to schumi or keisha.
and i'll let LynneG do the vacuuming.
Kfish can mow the grass.
vicki can cook
robbie hold the recipe book for vicki
goofyfigment can bring in the mail each day

let me go back some pages and find more workers so we can earn our keep in sunny florida where it never gets snow and blizzards and 40 mph winds...

buckeev can do the dusting of the tv sets and make sure the wifi is working for all of us.
bonny can empty the trash every day
we'll send jen to the store for food vicki can cook.
i guess this leaves Bluer to do the laundry.

if you don't like your assigned jobs, switch with somebody.
second thought, i'll take schumi girl out of the toilet job and just let her sit pretty in a chair all day and boss us around.  she talks a little different then us so just smile and say yes if you don't know what she is saying to you..
meantime, study up on scottish accents and you wil be fine.
she will be our inspectore to make the sure the jobs are done so Bluer won't kick our butts out into the streets.

but if he would, buckeev will handle that problem.

everyone bring your jammies and own bedding, don't forget the pillows.

and if any of youse brings bed bugs into the house, we'll find another homie to take us in.
i think we'll take damo's house.
i hear she has 10 bedrooms and that way i won't have to bunk with anyone,_


----------



## macraven

_sorry bluer but the group can't move tomorrow because TWD will be on and i can't miss it._


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Happy anniversary to Janet and the bluers
> 
> Goofy, I signed up on the website to ride on a float...it said they would contact us a few days prior if we were selected...fingers crossed for us.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



When are you going to Mardi Gras Vicki......I forget.........



macraven said:


> _
> second thought, i'll take schumi girl out of the toilet job and just let her sit pretty in a chair all day and boss us around.  she talks a little different then us so just smile and say yes if you don't know what she is saying to you..
> meantime, study up on scottish accents and you wil be fine.
> she will be our inspectore to make the sure the jobs are done so Bluer won't kick our butts out into the streets.
> _



That's my kind of job...............you know me so well .........I made a good boss back in the day 


Hope the Bluers have a lovely anniversary today.........


Couldn't get on the dis for ages this morning.......unexpected error was on the page. Did sleep late today........it was lovely especially as I had such a good sleep last night.

Not doing much today..........weather seems to be ok today, would even say it's mild outside, hope the worst of the winter is over. 

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Bluer101

Schumi, thanks for the wishes. I have been having weird glitches with the board too. 

Mac, you are too funny. You made our day reading that. The only issue with your plan is you left out a coach bus we need to purchase to get all of us home to Orlando once a month. 



We just woke up and laying in bed. Believe it or not we have the heat on to remove the chill, lol.


----------



## macraven

_oh, i don't think any of use has the CDL._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _oh, i don't think any of use has the CDL._



the mr has a CDL collecting dust, complete with the passenger endorsement, but nobody can bring any hazardous material.   now all we need to do is swipe a bus...one with a potty & wi-fi

fyi I enjoy washing dishes by hand, beats the heck out of cleaning the john.

carole - my fingers were crossed all night the wind wouldn't knock out the power lines.  house is situated on mountain's ridge and we get a wind-tunnel effect that tends to knock the lines loose.  At least no ice on the lines this time or our goose would be cooked. 

I've never gotten past the smell of curry, almost bad as tripe when it cooks.


----------



## schumigirl

I don't know what a CDL is........is it something really obvious 

Janet......glad you've still got power, yes ice on power lines is never good. Very rarely happens here but has on occasion caused problems.

I love the smell of curry......just not 2 hours later ......I was burning Yankee candles all over the place........house smelled like marshmallows and christmas..........much nicer.
Tripe.....goodness that's a name from the past.......my mum said I did eat it as a child and loved it not sure I believe her actually as I just can't imagine doing that......ugh!!


Been a bit bored today.......so cleaned outside downstairs windows.......now it's sure to rain


----------



## Bluer101

I gave my CDL up about 12 years ago now. 

Schumi, CDL, commercial driver license, so you can drive busses, 18 wheelers, and such.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thank you everyone for the anniversary wishes. Mr bluer and I are having a great day today. Little bluer is spending it with us too.


----------



## Lynne G

We did a dinner with the kids.  Was nice eating out as a family.  

Well, our thermostat decided to quit last night, so woke up to 47 degrees in our house.  

At least that was better than the 9 degrees it was outside.  With winds 45 mph, gusting to 65 mph.  A cold day.

Mac, I'd be happy to help.  This artic blast is making me ready for warmth.

So, from the land of ice and snow, where the cold wind blows, hope all are doing well.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Well, our thermostat decided to quit last night, so woke up to 47 degrees in our house.
> 
> At least that was better than the 9 degrees it was outside.  With winds 45 mph, gusting to 65 mph.  A cold day.
> .





_that's just awful!!

why do things go out on the weekend.....?_


----------



## macraven

_TWD coming on tonight.


be there
or
be square_


----------



## tink1957

Hey mac..I'm in..how did you know I used to cook for a living?

Carole...we're going to Mardi Gras March 7 - 11..less than 3 weeks away..I can't wait to feel that warm Florida sun....it's supposed to be 11 here on Wednesday 

TWD time in 30 minutes


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We had a great dinner and now we are watching TWD. What a great way to spend our anniversary.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!

Made it to Florida yesterday.  We need this trip so bad!  With my dental problems, my husband getting shingles a week ago, and then my mom falling on the steps due to ice and damaging her knee....we really needed a break from it all!  The weather here is great...but will turn cooler later in the week.  Glad I'm not back home in the frigid temperatures!  Headed to Discovery Cove tomorrow!    

BTW....Mr. Kfish will mow the lawn and the little fish will help water


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Made it to Florida yesterday.  We need this trip so bad!  With my dental problems, my husband getting shingles a week ago, and then my mom falling on the steps due to ice and damaging her knee....we really needed a break from it all!  The weather here is great...but will turn cooler later in the week.  Glad I'm not back home in the frigid temperatures!  Headed to Discovery Cove tomorrow!
> 
> BTW....Mr. Kfish will mow the lawn and the little fish will help water




_glad you made it safely.

shingles i am told are horrible.
mr mac had them some years back.
hope your mom does okay with the knee, ouch..


more working bees for the queen bee.
we now have a lawn manicurist and a water boy._


----------



## RAPstar

Saw Jupiter Ascending tonight and absolutely loved it!!


----------



## goofyfigment

Went to see barenaked ladies last night at the studios and they put on such an awesome show.....

Next week is Kelly Clarkson I'm not too familiar with her stuff but let's see if the show is just as good.

unfortunately today isn't a holiday for me so off to work I go, have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

I don't know much of what kelly C sings, but she may do a good show.  She has a nice voice.

Not many said Jupiter Ascending was a good movie to see, so glad to hear Rapstar liked it.

Dealing with frozen pipes now.  I will be glad when the warm outside air returns.  We are at 0 outside with wind chill at around -15.  Cold with snow on the way, to be just in time for a messy Tuesday commute. 

Happy Monday all!


----------



## macraven

_i like kelly!
from the past years she has been there, she brings in the crowds.
heard it is a great show she does there.

frozen pipes LynneG, is a mess to deal with.
especially since you have such cold weather you have to worry what will be next.
once you get the pipes unfrozen, let one of your faucets drip 24/7 so it won't occur again.

good luck in all this work you have to do today.

snow.
it's coming my way soon.
thank you for sharing it with me._


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I gave my CDL up about 12 years ago now.
> 
> Schumi, CDL, commercial driver license, so you can drive busses, 18 wheelers, and such.



Ah, I imagined some kind of elusive or mysterious vacuum cleaner for some reason.....lol.......



tink1957 said:


> Hey mac..I'm in..how did you know I used to cook for a living?
> 
> Carole...we're going to Mardi Gras March 7 - 11..less than 3 weeks away..I can't wait to feel that warm Florida sun....it's supposed to be 11 here on Wednesday
> 
> TWD time in 30 minutes



Won't be long till you go then......I'm ready for summer too. Had enough of the cold for this year.



RAPstar said:


> Saw Jupiter Ascending tonight and absolutely loved it!!



Robbie/Andy........we are massive astronomy fans.....when I read this I thought oh did we miss a big event with Jupiter last night???  Then I read Lynne's post and realised it was a movie ...............I need to get out more.........


Went out this afternoon and bought new bedding......Duvet, pillows and duvet cover........got cover washed and dried and now I can't wait to get to bed tonight..........love new bedding!!!! When I came in all DH asked was if I remembered his new shavers............oops......he asked for one thing...........

Hope everyone's having a great Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Not many said Jupiter Ascending was a good movie to see, so glad to hear Rapstar liked it.
> 
> Dealing with frozen pipes now.  I will be glad when the warm outside air returns.  We are at 0 outside with wind chill at around -15.  Cold with snow on the way, to be just in time for a messy Tuesday commute.



Glad you told us it was a movie.....well, me anyway.....never heard of it.........hope the pipes get sorted..........that is nasty! 



macraven said:


> _i like kelly!
> from the past years she has been there, she brings in the crowds.
> heard it is a great show she does there.
> 
> snow.
> it's coming my way soon.
> thank you for sharing it with me._



I like Kelly too, amazing voice.........

You know I love those old snow pics if you do get more..........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, now Mac, I like to share.  We will be getting around 3 inches but some are saying 6.  Either way, enough snow to be a pain in the  tush.


Pipes all sorted out.  Lucky we got all working with no damage.  

Oh, and DD replaced my avatar - that is her, via my iPad.  She had a soccer tournament today, so no day of rest here.

May all have a good night!


----------



## RAPstar

Lynne G said:


> I don't know much of what kelly C sings, but she may do a good show.  She has a nice voice.
> 
> Not many said Jupiter Ascending was a good movie to see, so glad to hear Rapstar liked it.
> 
> Dealing with frozen pipes now.  I will be glad when the warm outside air returns.  We are at 0 outside with wind chill at around -15.  Cold with snow on the way, to be just in time for a messy Tuesday commute.
> 
> Happy Monday all!



You have to know ahead of time that its a pretty dumb, campy movie and you'll have a great time. Me and my friend loved the heck out of it!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........nice avatar.......and glad your pipes are all sorted without damage........that can be a real nightmare to deal with.....

I just soaked a cat by accident........I was hosing down our patio area after having our guttering cleaned, and I turned and it was just running off as I turned the hose around........oops! Never seen it before probably won't again poor thing......and it's freezing here today. I felt quite bad.

Baked ham joint for dinner tonight......with sweet potatoes and roast veg..........I'm hungry. Blame the fresh air this afternoon.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _...
> only safe place to live will be at the Bluers house.
> i think we all should move there but i won't take the job of scubbing the toilets at his house.
> ............
> let me go back some pages and find more workers so we can earn our keep in sunny florida where it never gets snow and blizzards and 40 mph winds...
> 
> *buckeev can do the dusting of the tv sets and make sure the wifi is working for all of us*.
> ....
> if you don't like your assigned jobs, switch with somebody.
> second thought, i'll take schumi girl out of the toilet job and just let her sit pretty in a chair all day and boss us around.  she talks a little different then us so just smile and say yes if you don't know what she is saying to you..
> meantime, study up on scottish accents and you wil be fine.
> she will be our inspectore to make the sure the jobs are done so Bluer won't kick our butts out into the streets.
> but if he would, buckeev will handle that problem.
> *BUCKEEV...THE ENFORCER! YIKES!!!*
> *.......*,_




Are you trying to kill my bride!? ..she hears I'm DUSTING...and she'll drop right where she stands...deader than a door nail!..
I volunteer to "test run" Bluer's boats every day...(Non park days, of course!)


----------



## schumigirl

It's Wednesday......again.

Spoke to my nephew last night who's in Orlando. Had a couple of cold days but still had a blast.......loved Mardi Gras.......now to convince them to come for HHN..........

Don't know what to do today.........trying to not do laundry every day or every other day.......but I hate to see it pile up in the utility room basket.

It's getting so light in the mornings now when I get up.......nice. Won't be long till lighter nights too.

Have a great Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, that poor cat.  Dumb cat though. Oh, and doing laundry is overrated.  

Cold, below freezing with 6 inches of very fluffy snow we had to shovel.  There was no school yesterday.  Icy in spots and we will be 0 degrees by Friday, and that is the high.  Hopefully Mac and our other homies got less snow than us. 

Still dreaming of what vacation plans we have.  I just know I am ready for warm temps now. 

Take care all!

And Rapstar thanks for the thoughts of the movie.  It might be a good one to see with my teen DS then.

It is Wednesday, the start of a very short week.  The camel is looking for warmth - so he's not here, with Keisha or with Mac.  Maybe the Bluers are keeping him warm.


----------



## Bluer101

The camel is safe here in S FLA. Happy Wednesday.


----------



## keishashadow

RAPstar said:


> You have to know ahead of time that its a pretty dumb, campy movie and you'll have a great time. Me and my friend loved the heck out of it!!


anything with channing tatum in it is worth a gander, or two, or three...

not sure whether food poisoning or GD Disney stomach bug but I was worshiping the porcelain God for most of Sunday evening.  today, the first day I hauled butt out of bed.  smell of food is enough to drive me back   next up - to view TWD

carole a CDL comes in various classifications, also applies to most commercial construction equipment.   DH was initially required to obtain at work to be able to move equipment around at the yards where he works.  We found it funny that in Vegas they have a popular attraction where 'big' boys can play around with bull dozers & earthmovers for big $.  will file it under something for everyone I guess.

lynne eeek!  awful.  oldest DS's 7 y.o. furnace went down too, 2nd time since out of warranty.  apparently, they don't make furnaces like they used to

goofy - ok, you said barenaked ladies...I'm just sayin'.  Looking forward to ur review of Ms Clarkson, she has such a set of pipes!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, I hope you are feeling better.  

Hopefully our heater is fixed.  Was very frustrating.  And of course, way out of warranty and no maintenance contract.

Thanks for the picture Bluer.  The thought of a warm beach is just a dream right now.  While we have a nice sunny day, it's still below freezing by almost 20 degrees.


----------



## macraven

_feel better soon keisha.


nice camel, guess this means it really is wednesday.



LynneG


i'm joining the polar bear club too._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _feel better soon keisha.
> 
> 
> *nice camel*, guess this means it really is wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> LynneG
> 
> 
> i'm joining the polar bear club too._



catching those rays on the beach, he's living the life, isn't he? 

here's his northern cousin, counting down the days 'till vacation






we had some excitement here last night, a meteorite went into atmosphere over Pittsburgh and landed not far from where I live.  now all the local 'treasure hunters' are out in sub zero temps looking for pieces.


----------



## marciemi

Just showing off my new Avatar.  

Had a really awesome cruise - we felt NCL was just echelons above Carnival (our last few cruises) in nearly all respects (other than room size).  I'll post a link to my trip report over on Cruise Critic once I actually make some progress on it if anyone is interested and a link to some pics as well for those who don't want to read the babbling.


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Just showing off my new Avatar.






_watching it from your tv......._


----------



## keishashadow

Anybody else have a love-hate thing going on with Southwest Air this morning?


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Anybody else have a love-hate thing going on with Southwest Air this morning?


What's the issue?  Your post reminded me to check - how do people know what they're doing that far out?  Debating jumping on reasonable fares to Boston for October (Family Weekend at college) on SW that include connections or deciding if I should take JetBlue nonstop for about the same price but no changes then if anything happens.  

Cruise pic link for anyone who wants to see them:

http://s7.photobucket.com/user/marciemi/library/NCL Epic/NCL Epic Pics


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Anybody else have a love-hate thing going on with Southwest Air this morning?



_sw doesn't have a great sale going on for my route.
it is only $2.70 cheaper than united.
and united has better flight hours for me.

i'm not booking yet with SW but did go thru the booking process and did a hold on it.
united usually drops the price later in the year and then goes up again on it.

i'll decide later on what to book._


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> What's the issue?  Your post reminded me to check - how do people know what they're doing that far out?  Debating jumping on reasonable fares to Boston for October (Family Weekend at college) on SW that include connections or deciding if I should take JetBlue nonstop for about the same price but no changes then if anything happens.



_marcie, i booked my room last year for this october so i have my dates etched in stone.
so when "sales" for flights come out, i book right away.

i have to juggle my schedule around hhn.........._


----------



## marciemi

So when are you here again?  Any chance of us joining you guys for just a normal HHN or in the parks?  We should have one Mon or Thu or whatever it is free with the Premier passes (or whatever pass we have!).  



macraven said:


> _marcie, i booked my room last year for this october so i have my dates etched in stone.
> so when "sales" for flights come out, i book right away.
> 
> i have to juggle my schedule around hhn.........._


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all..............

Janet.......hope you're feeling much better today.........sucks being ill!!

Had a woman come to the door earlier trying to sell something......quite unusual round here, we don't usually get anyone like that where we live.....Jehovas yes but not cold callers.....after I politely told her I wasn't interested she got bolshy........so I became frostier than a frozen chicken with her......she took the hint and left. It's bad enough these people come to your door despite having a no cold caller sign up.....then they give you grief when you politely decline their wares!!! Made me grumpy for 10 minutes 

Anyone watching Better call Saul? Not sure about at all. Loved BB, but this seems much slower. May watch one  or two more episodes to decide.

Hope those with bad weather are surviving ok.......we saw some amazing pictures of Boston and Niagara Falls today........wow.......


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just stopping by to say HI. It's been a hell of a week for us. My FIL is back in the hospital and today Mr bluer and I had to put our cat to sleep. We had her for 18 years so it's been a real bad day. She was one of my babies.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, so sorry to hear about the Bluers' cat.  It is always hard to say goodbye to a loved pet.  Hugs to your family.  Also sending strength and good thoughts to dear FIL.  

Well the 0 weather will be tomorrow.  Kids are hoping no or late school.  Not sure.  I love my heated car seats.  I am such a weenie polar bear.  I am not liking these low temps.

Marcie,  glad to hear your cruise was good.  

Enjoy Friday!  Have a good night all!


----------



## marciemi

Lynne (Janet, anyone interested) - I'm doing a cruise review on Cruise Critic if you'd like to follow along.  Same username (I'm not very original) and you don't need to register or comment there.  Here's the link:

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=2169929


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just stopping by to say HI. It's been a hell of a week for us. My FIL is back in the hospital and today Mr bluer and I had to put our cat to sleep. We had her for 18 years so it's been a real bad day. She was one of my babies.





_i'm so sorry about your kitty.
it's so sad about kitty.

and, very sorry to read about your FIL.
i do hope he gets great medical care and feels better real soon.

this has to be hard on all of you right now._


----------



## macraven

_LynneG, that is a real cute picture of your daughter.
what talent she has to make the avator for you to share with us!


i'm joining your club of weenie polar bears not liking this weather.

it is -9 right now and that is without the wind chill ....




marcie, you bet._
_your free hhn ticket is valid for sundays and thursdays._
_i'll add you to the calendar._
_i'm going early thru mid october._

_i'm glad your cruise was a delight for you and Mr marcie._


----------



## macraven

_*-10 *now......



now which of the homies had the CDL?_


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh we are warmer than Mac, at 1 degrees, so warm!

Marcie, thanks for the link. I am following along.

Have a great week-end all!  More of 6 inch snow to arrive Saturday ️


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just stopping by to say HI. It's been a hell of a week for us. My FIL is back in the hospital and today Mr bluer and I had to put our cat to sleep. We had her for 18 years so it's been a real bad day. She was one of my babies.



So sorry to hear FiL is poorly again.......warm wishes for his recovery  and sorry you have lost the kitty too.


----------



## tink1957

to the bluers ....sorry about your kitty.  My thoughts and prayers are with you for your loss and a quick recovery for dad.

After hearing about -10 temps our 17 sounds like a heatwave....but I'm still cold sitting here under my warming blanket and refusing to leave till it's lunchtime....dreaming of the darkside in 2 weeks 

Love the new avatar marcie!


----------



## macraven

_having a heat wave, up to 5 now.....
still windy but i can't have it all my way...

if the weather man is correct, our temps will rise today.
but come monday, the icky weather will return.

off for a doctor appointment, see youse all later.


tink, you have to be freezing as your area is not the north at all..._


----------



## Bluer101

Good morning all you cold weather people. It was 41 this morning and now 52 still cold for us. I still have shorts and a sweatshirt on though. 

Yesterday was a rough day. As DW mentioned our female cat had to be put to sleep. She was 18 years old to the day. Yesterday was her birthday and passing. 

For the past month or so she has become thinner and not herself. Then since this past weekend we noticed not eating as much, thinner, and not really getting comfortable. So we made an appointment at the vet yesterday. I kind of knew it was going to be a one way trip as you just know. After blood work it was apparent that she was suffering kidney failure. We could have had her admitted to the vet for 4 days to flush and treat her. Then from there either do it at home or in vet everyday the shots, supplements, and under skin hydration. With being 18 and not wanting to put her through the pain and trauma we decided it was time. It's not fair to keep her around for our want or love. She is now free of issues and got to spend some time with us for a few hours in the vet room. We were very fortunate with her as this was the second visit to a vet since all her kitten shots. 

Here she is being held and comforted for the last time. Very peaceful and well protected after blood work in a strange place. RIP.


----------



## macraven




----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

How does a week go by so fast when you are on vacation?!?  Had a great time even though the weather turned very cold towards the end.  Head back to the frigid weather tomorrow.  I'll try and post some pictures of Chris enjoying the sunshine when I get home.


----------



## macraven

_kfish, i always check the weather for about 3 citieis in florida regularly.

i was like  when i saw the temps this week for orlando.


did you wear slacks under your shorts in the park?


bring on the pictures!_


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _bring on the pictures!_






Oh wait, you meant kfish?  

70 and sunny today!


----------



## macraven

_i meant you too marcie!

great pic of the two of youse_


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Happy anniversary to those celebrating. Ours will be 10 years this Christmas eve. Here at USO now. Beautiful weather and we are waiting for our rooms at RPR. I requested renovated rooms and the wonderful woman helping me obliged. They are taking out the mini bars and installing mini fridges. Apparently, the reviews the HRH got after there reno sparked Loews to follow suit. Hopefully we get the new rooms and will report back.




_i'm still waiting for more trip info..........._


----------



## macraven

_and i am still waiting for buckeev's report on how he got thrown out of the hotel.


if he doesn't come back soon and spill the beans, i can tell Mrs Buckeev that he has a part time job dusting._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _and i am still waiting for buckeev's report on how he got thrown out of the hotel.
> 
> 
> if he doesn't come back soon and spill the beans, i can tell Mrs Buckeev that he has a part time job dusting._




Lol, if everybody moves in we can get rid of our cleaning service. 

Today it's already 80 outside and going to was our vehicles.


----------



## macraven

_ok, i'm in but the job of scrubbing the toilets has already been assigned.
and it's not me._


----------



## tink1957

I'm the cook...no toilets for me either


----------



## Lynne G

I run the vacuum, so no scrubbing for me.

6 inches of snow and then an inch of ice.  Heavy shovels today.

Freezing tonight, so all that is what is liquid will be ice by tomorrow morning.  I love this time of year.  

Hope all are enjoying a sunny Sunday.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i'm still waiting for more trip info..........._




I know, I know! I'm at work right now fighting with my iphone and photobucket!


----------



## macraven

_LynneG, you have lousy weather.

but, so do i.....

today is sunny and no snow.
temps in the teens kind of like a teaser to us.

we go back to zero this week, and it's a week i will be in and out of the house going places._


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> I know, I know! I'm at work right now fighting with my iphone and photobucket!




_well, i have a lot of patience.
i'll keep waiting as it would take me forever if i had to post pictures......._


----------



## pcstang

Now to figure out how to make the pics a little bigger....


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Now to figure out how to make the pics a little bigger....




Are you using the iPhone app and uploading directly from the phone using the app? Somehow you have all thumbnails in your photobucket album when I go to it. 

Let me know if you need help. But I believe you need to delete all those photos you uploaded to photobucket as all of them are thumbnails and you will not make them bigger as they will not be clear images. 

How did you upload them in the first place?


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Are you using the iPhone app and uploading directly from the phone using the app? Somehow you have all thumbnails in your photobucket album when I go to it.
> 
> Let me know if you need help. But I believe you need to delete all those photos you uploaded to photobucket as all of them are thumbnails and you will not make them bigger as they will not be clear images.
> 
> How did you upload them in the first place?




I couldn't get my icloud photos to upload to photobucket. So, I manually put each one on my desktop and uploaded to photobucket from there. Pain in the butt! I'm going to mess with it some more and see if I can figure it out. If not, I will definitely need help.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Are you using the iPhone app and uploading directly from the phone using the app? Somehow you have all thumbnails in your photobucket album when I go to it.
> 
> Let me know if you need help. But I believe you need to delete all those photos you uploaded to photobucket as all of them are thumbnails and you will not make them bigger as they will not be clear images.
> 
> How did you upload them in the first place?



Is there a new DIS app?


----------



## macraven

_bluer should be able to help you.

he's my go to man for help with ipad, iphone, etc.
last year i gave him my ipad and said here......i screwed it up.
he fixed it in minutes.


i appreciate you going thru all this work to share the pictures with us homies!_


----------



## Lynne G

There is no app for the boards any more.  Now, just go via safari and you can view, post, etc.  I think they gave up on doing an app for these forums.   I hated the app, it was always a pain.


----------



## pcstang

Lynne G said:


> There is no app for the boards any more.  Now, just go via safari and you can view, post, etc.  I think they gave up on doing an app for these forums.   I hated the app, it was always a pain.




That's what I've been using. I used the app a lot though. I don't log into DIS using the computer too much


----------



## Bluer101

I enjoy the new website from my iPhone and iPad's. 

I just added a icon to my home page for the dis boards. The icon looks exactly like the Dis app that was out. I have it linked right to the dark side area. Now that it has been out awhile I find the new website way faster than the app was. 

Click on this link. 

http://www.disboards.com/#universal-studios-sea-world.8

Then hit the box with the up arrow and choose add to home screen. Then you will have a nice shortcut to the dark side area.


----------



## macraven

_i was going to say you can set up my iphone in october then started to think........i don't use my phone for the dis
my screen is smaller than your screen bluer.

on my ipad i only have 4 of the forums set up.
can read that a lot easier than the on my cell.

i've been busy tonight watching walking dead, then did the end of the oscars.
haven't seen any of the movies that were nominated but i watched the ending so i would understand keisha when she talks about it._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _ok, i'm in but the job of scrubbing the toilets has already been assigned.
> and it's not me._


now would likely not be the time to divulge I used to own a cleaning business...sold it after I realized employees liked to assign their own schedules and I was forced to pick up the slack one too many times.  people can be such pigs.

bluer family - hugs to you all, how's your son handling this, so hard for kids.

marci - will check the TR out.  re airfare out of the gate re SWA, we do the fixed week in October too, look forward to it all year!  Our market is not very competitive and airfare tends to do nothing but rise for popular dates/times thru SWA.  Book most of my travel 11 months out due to the DVC taskmaster to get a nice room at the inn = I'm the idiot setting the alarm to book airfare, hotel rooms & ADRs.  Oh, the shame lol.

Speaking of October, DH & I, admittedly  after the harsh winter and lubricated by a few adult beverages, put our heads together this weekend and decided to cross off a few things from the travel bucket list.  we are working on firming up a multi-stop Halloween-themed trip that will conclude at US with our annual HHN visit.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Little Bluer is doing well considering. He had been my little rock. He is always cuddling with me and making sure I sleep and eat. He protects me from these things.


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Little Bluer is doing well considering. He had been my little rock. He is always cuddling with me and making sure I sleep and eat. He protects me from these things.



aw, hang in there, I know it's hard.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I enjoy the new website from my iPhone and iPad's.
> 
> I just added a icon to my home page for the dis boards. The icon looks exactly like the Dis app that was out. I have it linked right to the dark side area. Now that it has been out awhile I find the new website way faster than the app was.
> 
> Click on this link.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/#universal-studios-sea-world.8
> 
> Then hit the box with the up arrow and choose add to home screen. Then you will have a nice shortcut to the dark side area.


Excellent and thanks! I'll be working on figuring out photobucket in the next few days. Hope all of you up north are staying warm.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Speaking of October, DH & I, admittedly  after the harsh winter and lubricated by a few adult beverages, put our heads together this weekend and decided to cross off a few things from the travel bucket list.  we are working on firming up a multi-stop Halloween-themed trip that will conclude at US with our annual HHN visit.



Sounds like a lot of fun things planned.........I did smile when I read that.........DH and I planned many a European trip, always unexpected.....around a few adult beverages........always worked out well enough  Don`t blame you....bad weather always makes me want to plan something.


Nice but kinda cold here today, haven`t been out for 3 days........getting a little stir crazy. Even listening to 80s music on the radio is getting too repetitive even for me. Have to go out tomorrow.

Have you ever taken advice from someone about a place...only to find out they`ve never even been there despite them claiming to be an expert on it?????????? You have to laugh really.

Anyway, hope everyone`s doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

carole thanks for the encouragement.  I had a friend who would shop online with PUI (posting under the influence) then be very surprised during the week by the accumulated boxes on her porch the following week.   btw, that sounds like there's a good back-story as to the 'advice' lol. 

finally, after several false-starts, going to see spongebob movie this afternoon.  GD informed me she doesn't require lunch today, bucket of popcorn, m&ms and soda will suffice.  Works for me, i get to send her home afterwards hehe.  it was -9 when I woke up. hope it's a bit warmer when we head out brrr.  supposedly going to catch a break next week and maybe hit 40 degrees, my pooch will be , finally warm enough for a walk.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole thanks for the encouragement.  I had a friend who would shop online with PUI (posting under the influence) then be very surprised during the week by the accumulated boxes on her porch the following week.   btw, that sounds like there's a good back-story as to the 'advice' lol.
> 
> finally, after several false-starts, going to see spongebob movie this afternoon.  GD informed me she doesn't require lunch today, bucket of popcorn, m&ms and soda will suffice.  Works for me, i get to send her home afterwards hehe.  it was -9 when I woke up. hope it's a bit warmer when we head out brrr.  supposedly going to catch a break next week and maybe hit 40 degrees, my pooch will be , finally warm enough for a walk.



Lol at your friend......I try not to PUI.......I may say something I won`t regret 

Friend told me she knew someone who had been to Berlin, I was last there when the wall came down so a long time ago. We thought we might have a weekend away in May. She told me to call her so I called her just after lunch today and asked her loads of questions about one particular area....bla bla.....after 15 minutes it dawned on me she was being vague. Yep eventually she said, well I haven`t actually been, but I have been to Germany!!!! Yes so have I but .......oh dear I was disappointed........so if anyone wants to know about Vermont....well, I`ve been to NY does that count  Called my friend back and she laughed and said she should have known!!!

Hope you enjoy the spongebob movie......and gets a bit warmer  You over the nasty tummy bug you had?


----------



## Lynne G

brr indeed.  Very cold days today and to follow.  And to think, DD's soccer coach thinks as long as it is double digits, even 20, it's ok to do outdoor practice.  umm, those practices I will sit in the car.

Oh and Kiesha, since no one is answering about California, I always rent, but I think I'd just do a towncar from and to the airport, and taxi's the other times.  From SNA I'd give myself around 3 hours, so that early start will be very early.  Good thing, SNA is a much smaller airport, so maybe more like 2 and a half hours before.  That time of day, I assume the traffic will not be as bad as it could be.  

Bluers - sending good thoughts.  

Mac - no more snow -ok?  Told the kids we can get snow even in April.  It's going to be a cool spring.

Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> brr indeed.  Very cold days today and to follow.  And to think, DD's soccer coach thinks as long as it is double digits, even 20, it's ok to do outdoor practice.  umm, those practices I will sit in the car.
> 
> Oh and Kiesha, since no one is answering about California, I always rent, but I think I'd just do a towncar from and to the airport, and taxi's the other times.  From SNA I'd give myself around 3 hours, so that early start will be very early.  Good thing, SNA is a much smaller airport, so maybe more like 2 and a half hours before.  That time of day, I assume the traffic will not be as bad as it could be.
> 
> !



lol thanks lynne!  talk about a dead board.   you must have nerves of steel to brave those roads.  SNA is our preferred airport for DL, one of the smallest airports we've travelled thru vs the dump that is LAX.

I get antsy watching the meter tick on cabs, especially when said vehicle isn't moving.  have seen some killer gridlocks as we speed by in the HOV lane = think i'll book something with a 'fixed' rate for the longest haul.

Are you thinking of heading out west this year too?

outdoor soccer practice in the snow?


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> marci - will check the TR out.  re airfare out of the gate re SWA, we do the fixed week in October too, look forward to it all year!  Our market is not very competitive and airfare tends to do nothing but rise for popular dates/times thru SWA.  Book most of my travel 11 months out due to the DVC taskmaster to get a nice room at the inn = I'm the idiot setting the alarm to book airfare, hotel rooms & ADRs.  Oh, the shame lol.



So when are you here in October?  Are you also here in May at some point?  Would love to actually meet you in person sometime!


----------



## Cielei

hi all! Back from our cruise and finally settling back in - although it was brutal to leave 70s and arrive to -20!  Maybe now, I'll catch my breath and be able to catch up. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> hi all! Back from our cruise and finally settling back in - although it was brutal to leave 70s and arrive to -20!  Maybe now, I'll catch my breath and be able to catch up. Hope everyone is doing well!




_welcome back home !!
i love when all the homies come back here._


----------



## KStarfish82

So we are back from vacation...had a wonderful time.

I keep saying to myself that things only have to get better.  With the past three months of my life, as well as my family's, I felt that things could only get better.  But I spoke too soon I suppose.  On the way back from FL (we drive) on Sunday,about 5 minutes from home.  My mother is driving, Dad is dozing, my husband is in the center seat and I am in the back with Chris.  All of a sudden,my father starts making this strange noise and becomes all rigid for about 10-15 seconds.  He then goes completely limp and is unresponsive.  My husband tries to check for breathing and maintain an open airway.  I jump forward and try to see if he is breathing.  He had his eyes open, staring straight ahead, saliva coming out of his mouth and completely gray in the face.  From what I could tell, he was unconscious and potentially not breathing.  My husband and I began CPR until my mother was able to pull over (ice mounds were covering the shoulders on the parkway) and called 911.  I jumped out of the car and ran to the passenger side.  I checked his pulse, which he had and by this time, he had some color back and was gurgling.  The EMTs arrived and had to lift him on a stretcher.  By the time he got to the hospital, he was coherent and answering questions.  The have done a load of tests and everything has come back negative.  He is still in the hospital, but they are actually focusing on his lower back.  They found some compression fractures (no clue from what or when they occurred) and starting to get him back on his feet.  Hopefully he will be home by the end of the week.  It just seems to never end.

Thanks for letting me vent on here....and March better be a good month for my family!!!!!


----------



## macraven

_that had to be a very scary time for all of you!
i hope he is ok and better real soon.

you've had a lot happen in the past 3 months.
keep us posted._


----------



## RAPstar

^^Hope you're dad gets better soon and there's nothing to serious wrong with him!

I miss the days where when it was frozen outside I could skip work. Oh well.


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish - sending hugs!  I hope your Dad is doing better and will be healthy soon.  That is so scary.

Keisha - yes, they play in the snow and yes, we will be west bound, but around the holidays, as said soccer now controls vacation times. It is not fun driving this time of year.  Black ice and just plain ice is still on the streets and walkways.  More snow tonight, but it looks like may be just enough south of us, we just get a "dusting".  And, funny, people in our area are complaining the tap water is making us more thirty.  Seems some of the salt from the road, well the tons of salt on the  road, have made our tap water more salty.  I can't taste the difference though.

Ceilei - welcome back.   Glad to hear you had a nice vacation.


----------



## Bluer101

Kfish hugs to you and your family. Hope he makes a speedy recovery. That must have been scary thing to happen especially in a vehicle.


----------



## keishashadow

Kfed - eek, amazing you dodged a traffic accident.

marci - yes, pencil us in as the dates get closer.  we come into WDW/AK on May 16th & will head down to Clearwater on the 21st.  The August trip is w/DIL & GD; figure they will run me like a rented mule, they do rope drops. In October we will arrive in Orlando/RPR early evening on Wednesday, Oct 7 and leave on the 10th.   Plan is to do HHN on Thurs & Friday with limited time in the parks during the days in order to be able to run away from the ghouls during the nights. 

cielei - how was the cruise?

andy - homie don't play that here as to missing work for frost or snow, although it is a very good idea imo.  have to laugh how they shut down the federal govt in DC every time they get a dusting of snow.


----------



## Lynne G

I am so ready for Friday!  Thanks for the picture.  Oh, and Kiesha, I wrote a more detailed info to your question on the other board.  I love to remember and research!  LOL.

A sunny, very cold day.  Hope all are doing well.


----------



## buckeev

Dang K-Fish...You do know there is NO AWARD for having the most rough family times, right!
Thankful that Pops pulled through that and prayerfully, they will get him fixed up ASAP! Stay strong and keep us updated!

Bluer clan, happy thoughts for y'all too. 

Andy...Keep that feezin' stuff above the Eye-20 line of Demarcation, OK?

Red Leader...Do something. Dang...It's cold here...got into the 30's the past few days here in SE TX..(that's positive 30's for youse snowbirds!)
If there aren't skis and ski poles involved, I don't want ANY part of temps like that!!! 

Y'all keep warm!


----------



## tink1957

Kfish...what a scare at least everyone responded calmly so your dad could get the help he needed...hope they find out what's wrong and he's on the mend soon.

Janet....hope we can finally meet this fall..I'm still not sure of my dates...probably 9/30 - 10/7 so we may be cutting it close.

We're supposed to get a few inches of snow tonight and everyone has lost their minds as usual....work closed early so it's a good thing for me and probably will be delayed tomorrow....yep Robbie I feel your pain


----------



## keishashadow

Tink - let me know as dates get closer, lots of homies invading in October


----------



## macraven

_sending 's to all that need them..._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Tink - let me know as dates get closer, lots of homies invading in October



You would think they could get us a Dis discount, or dark side discount.


----------



## Bluer101

Double post.


----------



## marciemi

So what do you guys think?  My 13 yo niece/Goddaughter is coming to visit for 4 days in late April.  Main goal is HP so for sure getting her a 3 day parkhopper for Uni.  She is not a big "rides" person, so I'm not sure how much else of Uni she'll go for (I'm pretty sure not the big coasters - not sure how she'll be on things like Transformers).  I'm also thinking of a 3 day Disney pass since right now I can get a FL resident one for $139 (she's not a resident but wouldn't have ID either way) and figuring with FPP's we can do one day plus part of a couple afternoons at Disney (probably 2 at MK and 1 at Epcot - she hasn't been since she was little).  Does that seem like way too much?


----------



## Lynne G

marciemi said:


> So what do you guys think?  My 13 yo niece/Goddaughter is coming to visit for 4 days in late April.  Main goal is HP so for sure getting her a 3 day parkhopper for Uni.  She is not a big "rides" person, so I'm not sure how much else of Uni she'll go for (I'm pretty sure not the big coasters - not sure how she'll be on things like Transformers).  I'm also thinking of a 3 day Disney pass since right now I can get a FL resident one for $139 (she's not a resident but wouldn't have ID either way) and figuring with FPP's we can do one day plus part of a couple afternoons at Disney (probably 2 at MK and 1 at Epcot - she hasn't been since she was little).  Does that seem like way too much?




I would think no, as even if you don't spend alot of time in WDW, that's a great price.  Since she seems to be a non thrill rider, you may not spend as much time in Universal.  I'll ask my DD, as she's 13, but a thrill rider.


----------



## schumigirl

KFish..........Hope dad is okay and they find out it`s nothing serious  Must have been so scary though.


----------



## keishashadow

marciemi said:


> So what do you guys think?  My 13 yo niece/Goddaughter is coming to visit for 4 days in late April.  Main goal is HP so for sure getting her a 3 day parkhopper for Uni.  She is not a big "rides" person, so I'm not sure how much else of Uni she'll go for (I'm pretty sure not the big coasters - not sure how she'll be on things like Transformers).  I'm also thinking of a 3 day Disney pass since right now I can get a FL resident one for $139 (she's not a resident but wouldn't have ID either way) and figuring with FPP's we can do one day plus part of a couple afternoons at Disney (probably 2 at MK and 1 at Epcot - she hasn't been since she was little).  Does that seem like way too much?



I'd explain to her that you are commandos (many people don't embrace the concept) and are planning both parks several days.  teens can be so persnickedy, always good to get their input when planning a trip and level of activity, especially from the un-initiated.  she may be thinking the trip will be afternoons spent lounging pool side lol. 

re not checking IDs for kids, DVC members have been advised when booking the discounted AP that if a kid looks anywhere near driving age, the CMs will 'card' them for proof of residency.  A bit much imo, and I can't say we've ever experienced it when my kids were that age, but curious to see if you have heard of this policy.

steve - lol, thought has crossed my mind in the past.  no idea what the requirements are for group rates onsite as to commitment for # of rooms in order to secure one, but willing to venture it's a rather high number or more TAs would have offerings in place. I was told by a TA that the platinum resort credit does apply to group bookings but the upgrade does not, but haven't confirmed same thru Loews.

good day all


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, I used the TA discount to get a room at the Portofino last year.  While I don't think I got credit for the nights I stayed, they did upgrade my room from standard to deluxe.  Sadly, no CL though!  LOL


----------



## macraven

_i wear sunglasses outside when it is summer.

now i am wearing sunglasses to go outside in frigid temps.
the snow is blinding here, especially when the sun is peeking out.

they should be a law that it's shorts and tee weather when you need sunglasses._


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, I used the TA discount to get a room at the Portofino last year.  While I don't think I got credit for the nights I stayed, they did upgrade my room from standard to deluxe.  Sadly, no CL though!  LOL



the TA said it would definitely count toward status, rate is under $180 a night pre tax but I just booked via AAA for the 2 nights I need in August.  Hoping that the APH rates will come through

I second mac's motion!   

For a giggle, search how many days of sunshine you get per year, might be surprised.

Pittsburgh = 59 sunny days and 103 partially sunny


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> I'd explain to her that you are commandos (many people don't embrace the concept) and are planning both parks several days.  teens can be so persnickedy, always good to get their input when planning a trip and level of activity, especially from the un-initiated.  she may be thinking the trip will be afternoons spent lounging pool side lol.
> 
> re not checking IDs for kids, DVC members have been advised when booking the discounted AP that if a kid looks anywhere near driving age, the CMs will 'card' them for proof of residency.  A bit much imo, and I can't say we've ever experienced it when my kids were that age, but curious to see if you have heard of this policy.



She doesn't know about the trip yet - it's a surprise for her birthday next week.  Parents are paying for the air and we're paying for the park tickets.  For the birthday gift I sent her the Unofficial Guide (which has both Disney and Uni stuff) and a separate Uni book (she's a huge reader as well so I think will enjoy those).  I can see what her thoughts are but guessing she'll be thrilled just to get out of the 9 feet or whatever of snow in Boston in any case!  

We won't be doing the AP but do know for my guys we definitely had to provide all the proof for the resident pass but this would just be a 3 day one, not an AP.  I'm going to see if I can pick it up in advance and otherwise I'll at least find out where we have to show "her" (that she's not 18) and my ID - at a ticket booth or at the tapstiles.  

For Uni it was far less complicated - I put off getting one of my boys' AP's (and didn't go to the park that weekend) since he hadn't gotten the FL Drivers License yet, then once he got it and we went to the park it turned out I was able to just get his AP right at the kiosk without ever showing anyone anything.  Sigh.


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie, my DD13 says if she is a potter fan, then Uni tickets will be great.  She also said she thinks MK and Epcot.  My kids are both fans of Epcot.


----------



## marciemi

Thanks Lynne - I know she'll love the HP stuff.  Definitely planning on telling her to bring her robes (know she has to have been Hermione multiple times for Halloween when younger) and getting her a wand.  And she has to like butterbeer, right?


----------



## Lynne G

That is so funny, Marcie, my DD was Hermione a few years ago too.  That is why we now have 2 wands, the one bought a few years ago, Hermione's, then last year the one that does spells.  You are a great Aunt.  What a fun trip.


----------



## keishashadow

they almost made it...run llama, run






marci - imagine the look on her face when she finds out about the trip! 

GD's school district released their schedule for 15-16.  Due to all the snow cancellations this year they are starting 2 weeks earlier, the middle of August. Since GD will just be starting all-day kindergarten, don't want to yank her out the first week.  Trying to reschedule over labor day or next school holiday in November which is unfortunately Jersey week.

Kfed - have you been to WDW during jersey week?  any words of wisdom lol?


----------



## schumigirl

lol on the llamas......I`ve been following the Jodi Arias thingy and saw them talk about that yesterday.......oh dear....still least they got them all!! I used to hate when they changed around school dates when DS was there...........


Getting new dining room furniture and it`s coming on Wednesday ........so madly decided to decorate dining room before it comes........ so been out to buy paint.....it`s so hard to pick right colour especially as I love the colour it is now, but needs a change I think. Got loads of matchpots today and think we`ve decided......well I`ve decided.......picking it up later then spend next few days decorating. That`s my job as I do love it.....DH hates decorating......he would just pay and get a firm in......lol.......thought we may as well start on the living room too.......just because.......lol......once you do one room.......you have to keep going!!

so getting everything cleared today, it looks so bare!!!


----------



## tink1957

Just found out there's a mnsshp on 10/6 so we're switching over to WDW for 2 nights at the end of our trip..... now we're leaving on 10/8.

Carole...have fun decorating...I have the same dining room table that I had when we bought our house 30 + years ago....I think it might be time for a change but I keep going on these trips every year that eat up my furniture budget


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Getting new dining room furniture and it`s coming on Wednesday ........so madly decided to decorate dining room before it comes........ so been out to buy paint.....it`s so *hard to pick right colour* especially as I love the colour it is now, but needs a change I think.




_*try purple *_


----------



## macraven

_left this morning to go car shopping with son and dil.
back home about 1/2 hour ago.


taught the kids how to price haggle._


----------



## Lynne G

That's a good Mama, Mac!

Flower Show tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

_walking dead on tonight.

i'm always excited when it is sunday._


----------



## RAPstar

Almost 3 months till I go back to FL. It's cold. I'm actually looking forward to summer for once. Kitty keeps cuddling me to steal my warmth (and my soul too probably)


----------



## Lynne G

Dog warming my feet.  Cold, 25 degrees and freezing rain.  Flower show was fun.  At the Movies, Disney style.  Great designs.  I will have to see if DD will post some of her pictures.  She likes flowers, and we brought home some roses that are white with pink trim.  Pretty, and makes the house smell good.


Hope all are enjoying the week end!


----------



## macraven

_wow LynneG, you are having a heat wave....
completely jealous.!

we have a storm coming in on tuesday, think it will start in the afternoon, maybe evening.
either way, i'm not happy about that.

asked the family what they want for dinner.
no answers from them.
i solved this issue by saying tell me how many tacos you want as i 'll do a drive thru at taco bell.


dinner will be at 6 as i have to get ready for walking dead at 7.
(i watch last weeks episode just because it gets me in the mood for tonight's show)



give me a show of hands here how many tacos i need to pick up.
once i go, i'm not doing any second trips so now is your one and only chance for dinner tonight.




andy, orlando looks like it has good temps today, it will be great when you go for your birthday.
and if you __don't stop whining about texas being cold, LynneG and i will have a come to jesus talk with you......_


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone...I never like to post and then disappear, but as you can imagine, its been a busy week. 

So update on Dad....
They have run tons of different tests looking for signs of a stroke, seizure, pulmonary embolism, aneurysm, heart attack, etc.  So far nothing has come back with a definitive answer.  They did find that he did have hypoxia (lack of oxygen) to a small portion of his brain through an MRI, but caused no damage.  He had an Echocardiogram last week that found he had diminished heart function, but possibly from years of hypertension.  They also found that he has four fractured vertebrae (no idea how this happened, but apparently, it was recently )  So, the neurosurgeon has recommended surgery because he believes that even though he will heal, he may suffer from chronic pain.  So that is scheduled for Tuesday.  He has to go for a chemical stress test on his heart tomorrow to clear him for surgery.  Then it is 4-5 days in the hospital before he is released.  When talking to the neurosurgeon, along with the results of the tests and scans, seems to believe it was possibly an obstruction of some sort that cleared when we did ventilations.  But who knows....we probably never will.  But he will keep with his hear meds and what they recommend from here on in.  He is in good spirits but wants to go home and see his grandson.

Thanks for the well wishes and March better get better!  (Even though we are currently having a snow storm )


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish - dad and family in our prayers.  

Mac, two taco please!    Funny, my family did not what to eat either, so I made tacos.


----------



## macraven

_last call for the taco run._


----------



## macraven

_kfish, your dad is in good hands.
in our prayers and thoughts for his surgery and recovery.

thank you for updating _


----------



## macraven

_LynneG, here are your tacos, be careful, they are still hot.


the kitchen is now closed.


going to catch the last 20 minutes of last week's TWD and then be watching the tube for this week's episode, talking dead and then the encore.

see youse at midnight...._


----------



## macraven

_ok, i watched twd twice and won't say anything about it here since i know some of youse does watch it.

will say Carol is really great in tonight's show.


hey, what happened to my avatar?
who changed my thing.......
i'm again a "Proud Redhead" but without the red.....



thank you whoever you are for that.....



maybe it was the tab fairy_


----------



## schumigirl

KFish.......continued prayers for dad. I'm sure he's getting the best of treatment and hope Tuesday goes well 

Mac......you must have given out more food than you knew last night.......the tag fairly likes tacos then??? Must remember that................


Spent the last few days decorating two rooms..........boy do I ache. But both rooms are looking so lovely. Finishing up  couple of bits today then get main room back to normal and wait for Wednesday to get new furniture in dining room. Looking forward to that arriving.

We had snow yesterday.........just a little. Sky looks very yellow out to sea this morning........hope we're not in for another blast today.

Have a great Monday


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


>




I heard you tip toeing around. 

Happy Monday everyone. 

Hope everything goes ok with Kfish's dad. Surgery is never a good thing on the back, but no choice right now. Best wishes. 

Schumi, it's always fun getting new stuff and decorating but as you said there are too many things to choose while doing it, colors, colors, colors, lol

It's muggy down here and already upper 70's and will be in the 80's later. I know I bet some wish it was like this at your house but floridians look forward to a nice winter as our summers are brutal.


----------



## marciemi

Thought you guys might enjoy this - short video clip of my niece after finding out she was coming to visit us and going to Disney/Universal - who says 13 year olds have to be cool/sullen?


----------



## Lynne G

Other than a potty mouth, and b behavior, 13 year old girls can still be fun.  That is great Marcie, she will have fun.


----------



## macraven

_bluer, enjoy your cool weather while you have it.
summer is around the corner.

marcie, such a delight to see your niece so excited.
she will have loads of fun with you.

LynneG, i wouldn't know anything about daughters.
she'll outgrow the stage of sassy-ness by the time she needs to have you take her out for drivers ed practice.
have 4 sons and they learned a new language when they went to school.
these are words not found in the regular dictionary.

shumi, since you did such a good job redecorating, i need to ask, .....do you hire out?

Kfish, keep us posted about dad.

Andy, getting any warmer for you yet?
you'll be off for your birthday bash by the time the snow melts.

and to all the other homies, peace._


----------



## Kivara

KFish, your dad is in our prayers.

I can't believe I missed the taco run! Good thing I'm making steak fajitas tomorrow for DS #2s birthday!

 I've had to thaw out my washer thrice this year, and replace busted water lines twice... Is summer here yet?


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie



*Kivara*

come back and stay awhile....



sorry you missed the taco run.
i ate your share.

i always buy extras in case i have drop ins here.


----------



## Kivara

Aww...thanks Macraven!

Oh, and Marcimi, thanks for sharing the cute video of your niece! Looks like she's going to have a blast!


----------



## macraven

_Kivara, we're just a chat thread and you'll get to know the other homies as time goes along.
we love the darkside and we love all homies.



i do have some extra taco bell sauce packets.
i'll put a few away for you, never know when i get the urge to run for the border for food._


----------



## macraven

what happened newbie Kivara?


did i scare off?


i'm betting a round of ice cream sundaes she will return


----------



## pcstang

So....what are the dates for HHN this year that everyone is attending? Although I don't post a lot, I'm on all the time reading others posts. Would love to do a huge meet and greet this year!


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.........my rates are very reasonable..........if you fed me those ribs you spoke about and some of the other dishes especially the cornbread ........I'll be there with bells on .......I don't wallpaper.........just paint........but I'm good at that..........gotta be good at something!!

Pc........we are waiting to see what theme and houses it is before making up our minds if we are actually going to horror nights this year at all........DH did enjoy last year but year before bored him a bit, so if it meets with approval......we'll be there opening weekend for sure. Our last weekend which is 3rd and 4th we have made plans that cannot be broken so we'll have to see...........I think we miss most people with our dates this year again......



I love my new rooms! But my goodness you use muscles you didn't know you had when you decorate! But it's worth it........kitchen next, then hall and stairs I think.....but will get the guy in for that as stairs are so high. Kitchen will wait till after I come back from Scotland. Want a more vibrant colour on the kitchen wall as I can get away with it as it's such a bright room........

So it's a catching up on housework day today, charity is coming to pick up my old table, chairs and unit this afternoon then new stuff tomorrow.....yay!!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

mac your are proud & red again! i'm still a hot mess but, as much as I would like my tags back, not about to venture to the true 'dark side'...taco bell

marci - aw, that's sweet.

kfed - your poor FIL.  from what I gather it's not uncommon as we age for that sort of back issue to not be diagnosed, people chalk it up to getting old aches & pains.  good luck

carole - isn't it satisfying to see how nice everything turned out?


----------



## tink1957

Hi 
Marcie...love that reaction...it's how I felt when everyone agreed to our bonus trip this time.

Welcome to our new homie kivara...come back soon...we have ice cream.

Kfish...hope your dad feels better soon...back problems stink.

Carole..I'll feed you whatever you want if you come paint my house...pulled pork, coleslaw and all the cornbread you can eat.

pc...we will probably be at the darkside 9/30 - 10/6 switching over to WDW for 2 nights after that for F & W at Epcot.  A big meet up would be fun as I missed a few homies last trip and it made me sad 

I can't believe it's only 4 days till our trip this will be our shortest visit to date with only 4 nights but any time is better than staying home in the cold.

Happy Tuesday to all


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> So....what are the dates for HHN this year that everyone is attending? Although I don't post a lot, I'm on all the time reading others posts. Would love to do a huge meet and greet this year!


_i'll be there in october from sept 29 - oct 16
i have my darkside room but haven't booked the motherside room yet.
and, still have to nail air.
i'll be at the darkside rpr on the 3rd but already set up my plans for that day.
i'll be hitting 5/6? nights of hhn.

would be sweet to do a big meet and greet at the darkside.
i'll make notes when peeps post when they will be there.
maybe we could get a couple of meet ups at different dates this october.

i always love meeting up with new homies!

once the hhn calendar is released and when homies start finalizing their plans, meet and greets can happen._


----------



## Bluer101

Who wants to buy TWD town???

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271786209879


----------



## tink1957

I should buy it since its only 23 miles from my house....now who wants to donate 600k to the cause?


----------



## Lynne G

Here we go again, freezing rain and ice later today.  A fun time on the roads to be had. 

No thanks to the town.  Sorry, Tink.

Someday I may be an October visiting homie, but it will be a few years.

Schumi, what a great time to refresh the house.  Sounds lovely.

Have a great day all!


----------



## macraven

_hi all...

LynneG, we must be twins as the freezing rain has started now.
i'm going to do a quick run to Petco for cat food.

i have to do this so i wont' have to give them the $1.39 cans of real tuna.
maybe i should try to fee my family the tuna cat food which goes for .50
think they would taste the difference?_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Kivara

You are all so funny! Glad I found this chat thread!
Don't worry, I don't scare easily...but with 3 kiddos in school, 7am comes early  I log off each day at 11pm, watch I Love Lucy & hit the hay.

And no, ice cream cannot tempt me back, I am doing the 17 day diet right now in preparation for my June trip to Uni!
Thanks for the nice welcome!


----------



## tink1957

You can have ice cream on the 3rd cycle of the 17 day diet kivara...just saying there's something to look forward to.  I love that diet since it helped me lose 70 lbs a few years ago...only gained back 20 lbs since so I consider it a win.


----------



## Kivara

Great job Vicki!
I forgot about the ice cream in Cycle 3! I haven't done it in 4 years, it worked well the first time, but I went WAY off and regained 30 of the 40lbs I had lost...so, here i go again!
My boys joke with me and say I'm just dieting now so I can have as much butterbeer as I want in June. YUP!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......I'm a sucker for pulled pork and cornbread .............4 days till your trip??? Is Trey's friend coming with you after all or just 3 of you? Hope you get decent weather while you're there.

Lynne.........careful on those roads, sounds a real nightmare.....we're all ready for some nicer warmer weather I think.......yeah house is looking great........but now I really don't want to wait and do the rest of the places I want to freshen up.......DH is shaking his head.....lol.......



I went out and bought some sample pots of paint for the kitchen this afternoon.........one was kinda light plum/aubergine and a few others.........Kyle came in after I had painted different areas with little squares and he announced........NO more purple please.............. He claims his is the only room in the house I haven't splashed with purple somewhere.......lol........I do have a lot of purple things in most rooms or varying shades of the same. 

Now planning pulled pork for dinner tomorrow night..........


----------



## tink1957

Carole...just going to be the 3 of us since Trey's friend couldn't get his vacation approved at the last minute(after his flight was booked).  It was a disappointment but he has a flight credit and will probably join us on our fall trip.

Stir fry for dinner tonight...I'm trying to eat healthy to make up for next week


----------



## macraven

_i won't be around very much the next few days.
son is having surgery in the morning and the day after i will too.

post smilies or tell some jokes so our thread won't slip to page 2 or 3.......
when i can, i want to come on and read so i need to find our home 

i love you all.



and if __buckeev ever comes back here, hound him to tell the story on how he got kicked out of his room at the motherland....._


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki, that's a shame......but nice he can transfer his flight and go in October with you possibly.

Mac........you know we will.........



Thinking about pulled pork and cornbread last night..........first time I ever ate was cornbread was our first visit and had it with voodoo shrimp which was lush........when we went to Bubbalous one night I enjoyed it so much and told the guy it was one of the nicest cornbreads ever.......they gave me extra to take home........nice of him.

Have a great Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh the joys of scraping ice off the car once again.  Lots of accidents and slush now.  We're getting ready for the "big" snow - predicting more than 4 inches.  Lion indeed.  And, we get to go back to being in the low 20's most of next week.  I am ready for more spring like weather right now.

Schumi -  I like cornbread, but my favorite.  We enjoyed our meal at Bubbalous too.  I go for the brisket more than the pulled pork.

Hope all are doing ok.

Mac,and family - take care.  

It's raining quite hard right now - so


----------



## marciemi

Prayers to you and the son Mac. How about some Flower & Garden pics?  Heading over to Epcot for opening day in a bit here - supposed to be 87 here today!!


----------



## Kivara

My prayers for you and your son, Mac.

Schumi - you are tempting me, now I want some cornbread & bean soup with it!

Lynne - not sure where you are, but maybe I'm a bit east of you? That's sounds just like the weather we're predicted to get, starting in about 12 hours, ugh!

Hope everyone stays safe & warm! (I am loving my new infrared heater! My living room has never been warm in the winter til now!)

Much love to you all!


----------



## Lynne G

Kivara, you may be east of me.  Are you in the Tri-State area?  I am slightly west of 95.


----------



## Kivara

I'm not even sure where I-95 is, haha. I'm in northern West Virginia.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i won't be around very much the next few days.
> son is having surgery in the morning and the day after i will too.
> post smilies or tell some jokes so our thread won't slip to page 2 or 3.......
> when i can, i want to come on and read so i need to find our home
> i love you all._
> *and if *_*buckeev ever comes back here, hound him to tell the story on how he got kicked out of his room at the motherland*....._


_....Sorry...on the advice of counsel...._
Prayers and happy kumbayas for the surgery!

Marciemi: I jump, scream and dance just like that when I even *THINK* of Orlando! 

Tinker:  Weight Loss? I once lost 115 lbs for about 6 months, (but her boyfriend kicked her out and she returned back home to finish college!) 
Kiva: Sorry you stumbled into this mess, but you're stuck now. 

P.S. Macster..._(Queue the Roz voice...)_ _*"I'm watching you...Always watching you"....*_


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Buckeev!
And, too funny, on your weight loss plan!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> _....Sorry...on the advice of counsel...._



Lol......we wondered if it was something like that.........one day would love to hear it though!!!

Lynne.......I loved the brisket from Bubbalous......we always try and have a bit of everything there......still thank Todd (Metro West) every time we see him for introducing us to Bubbalous.....I think if he hadn't recommended it to us we would have never gone in as it looks a bit........rustic 


Loving my new dining room furniture..........it is beautiful, even if I do say so myself       It looks like a brand new room.....did I mention I loved it 

Roast salmon and roast veg for dinner tonight with sweet potato........lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Then Kivera, you're west of me, and I'm a little north of you too.  Closer to Pittsburgh?


----------



## tink1957

Good vibes and prayers for Mac's son.

Glad you're enjoying your new stuff Carole.

Speaking of crazy weather....it's 76 now...tomorrow at this time it will be in the 30's ...I'm so ready for sunny Florida...to quote a song "I just wanna see some Palm trees"....Saturday can't come soon enough


----------



## Kivara

I'm just north of I-70, about 45 mins west of Pittsburgh


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good vibes and prayers for Mac's son.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your new stuff Carole.
> 
> Speaking of crazy weather....it's 76 now...tomorrow at this time it will be in the 30's ...I'm so ready for sunny Florida...to quote a song "I just wanna see some Palm trees"....Saturday can't come soon enough




We have 4 Celsius just now Vicki which is around 38f........too bloomin cold!!! It is 10.30 at night though.......

Bet you can't wait till Saturday........you all sorted and ready to go? Is it an early flight you have.......


----------



## tink1957

Our flight leaves at 6:20 am which means we have to leave home around 3:15 am....I probably will not sleep much Friday night.

I'm mostly packed just need to do a little last minute shopping...


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh Tink, those early morning flights are sleepy time.  I do like them though, as then you get a good amount of day to enjoy when you get there.

Kivara, then I know where you are.  Beautiful country where u live. 

Waiting for the snow to come.  Foggy day with warmer temps and lots of rain today.  Curled up with the dog.  She does not like the wet weather.  Spoiled pooch!


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Lol......we wondered if it was something like that.........one day would love to hear it though!!!......



LOL...Actually just messin' with y'all...(well, sorta.)
Since Mac is out of the room, I can tell y'all there is nothing pending, litigating, or appealed. Basically, I huffed, and puffed, held my breath, and offered to take my toys-and more than a few thousand $ in Disney Gift Cards-and head to HRH 12 days early! One astute CM-perhaps jokingly-did mention that Lowes didn't accept DGCs. (That one pretty much sealed the deal). They ended up giving me an extreme upgrade at Wilderness. In the end, it was worth it, although a bit disruptive for my family-especially my son, but we did spend 9 nights at the WL and another 3 at the Poly for a nice experience. 

BTW, this all started because of a VERY bad mattress. Most of the staff, especially the upper Dudes and Dudettes worked their tails off to get it worked out. This was all during the most packed time of the year, and there simply weren't very many options for us, or them. From day 2 through 12, they kept me updated with texts and/or emails..until it all worked out.

(Now, if Mac just doesn't see this...(I don't want her to think I am NOT being sought on an APB outta Lake Buena Vista PD!)


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Our flight leaves at 6:20 am which means we have to leave home around 3:15 am....I probably will not sleep much Friday night.
> 
> I'm mostly packed just need to do a little last minute shopping...



Yep, that would be a sleepless night..........least you'll be in Orlando fairly early and get plenty of time there..........



buckeev said:


> LOL...Actually just messin' with y'all...(well, sorta.)
> Since Mac is out of the room, I can tell y'all there is nothing pending, litigating, or appealed. Basically, I huffed, and puffed, held my breath, and offered to take my toys-and more than a few thousand $ in Disney Gift Cards-and head to HRH 12 days early! One astute CM-perhaps jokingly-did mention that Lowes didn't accept DGCs. (That one pretty much sealed the deal). They ended up giving me an extreme upgrade at Wilderness. In the end, it was worth it, although a bit disruptive for my family-especially my son, but we did spend 9 nights at the WL and another 3 at the Poly for a nice experience.
> 
> BTW, this all started because of a VERY bad mattress. Most of the staff, especially the upper Dudes and Dudettes worked their tails off to get it worked out. This was all during the most packed time of the year, and there simply weren't very many options for us, or them. From day 2 through 12, they kept me updated with texts and/or emails..until it all worked out.
> 
> (Now, if Mac just doesn't see this...(I don't want her to think I am NOT being sought on an APB outta Lake Buena Vista PD!)



Glad it all worked out though buckeev............bad mattresses are never funny!!



We have a miserable looking day here today so far........our clocks were flashing this morning so our power must have gone off at some point during the night. Glad we woke up as DS gets up at 6.15am..........it becomes automatic most mornings I think anyway to be up at that time. 

Tired though this morning. 

Some grocery shopping, paint samples to buy for kitchen and.........not much else to do today I don't think.

Have a good Thursday


----------



## KStarfish82

Wishing Mac and Mac's son speedy recoveries!

Dad's surgery went well.  He is still in alot of pain, but that is to be expected.  He also was on heavy duty narcotics which made him very confused and near impossible to speak to.  Hopefully he will be home by the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

KFish.........glad dad's surgery went well. That's always a relief.

Best wishes he's home for the weekend and in a lot less pain


----------



## Kivara

So glad to hear his surgery went well! Praying for a gentle recovery for him.
Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## schumigirl

Passing through..............quiet day here


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish, glad to hear the surgery went well.  Sending well wishes that he recovers shortly.

Snow and more snow.  No need to venture out.  Record low temps tonight.  

Hope all are enjoying the day.


----------



## tink1957

Hi


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _*i won't be around very much the next few days.*
> *son is having surgery in the morning and the day after i will too.*
> 
> *post smilies or tell some jokes so our thread won't slip to page 2 or 3.......*
> when i can, i want to come on and read so i need to find our home
> 
> i love you all.
> 
> 
> 
> and if __buckeev ever comes back here, hound him to tell the story on how he got kicked out of his room at the motherland....._



continued best wishes for your bothhope to hear from you soon.

In the spirit of keeping the thread on page 1, I have a poem to offer:

_the roses are wilted
the violets are dead
the sugar is lumpy
and so is my head
_
ice storm & snow played havoc here again.  Doesn't help we have brick sidewalks and an Omni-stone driveway, both notoriously slippery.  Couldn't pretreat yet again due to the rain.  For the 2nd time in two weeks, I fell in driveway when cleaning snow off my car.  This time wound up hitting my cheek on corner of car door on the way down.  It's amazing how much u tend to bleed from a head wound.  In lieu of stitches they super-glued me back together in the ER.  have a lovely shiner and double vision in the one eye but xrays showed everything else intact.  I was lucky but officially hate winter.


----------



## Kivara

Oh my gosh, Keisha, that's terrible! Be careful out there & I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> continued best wishes for your bothhope to hear from you soon.
> 
> In the spirit of keeping the thread on page 1, I have a poem to offer:
> 
> _the roses are wilted
> the violets are dead
> the sugar is lumpy
> and so is my head
> _
> ice storm & snow played havoc here again.  Doesn't help we have brick sidewalks and an Omni-stone driveway, both notoriously slippery.  Couldn't pretreat yet again due to the rain.  For the 2nd time in two weeks, I fell in driveway when cleaning snow off my car.  This time wound up hitting my cheek on corner of car door on the way down.  It's amazing how much u tend to bleed from a head wound.  In lieu of stitches they super-glued me back together in the ER.  have a lovely shiner and double vision in the one eye but xrays showed everything else intact.  I was lucky but officially hate winter.



Yep......winter sucks janet!! Hope your double vision doesn't last long......... Glad no long term damage either. You were lucky thank goodness........
Get your feet up......tv on and be pampered.............Or......grab some goodies and pamper yourself  I made my guys a chocolate cake today........slice just for you  


DS wasn't in University today, he was working from home.........just came down for dinner and said can we please stop with the 80s music  oops.........didn't think he would hear it from his study......lol.......it has been on all day I have to admit. Very rarely put the tv on during the day as it's usually Junk.........but I do like 80s music. Oh well.

Sat watching the pilot episode of two and a half men......again


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Mac.........my rates are very reasonable..........if you fed me those ribs you spoke about and some of the other dishes especially the cornbread ........I'll be there with bells on .......I don't wallpaper.........just paint........but I'm good at that..........gotta be good at something!!
> 
> Pc........we are waiting to see what theme and houses it is before making up our minds if we are actually going to horror nights this year at all........DH did enjoy last year but year before bored him a bit, so if it meets with approval......we'll be there opening weekend for sure. Our last weekend which is 3rd and 4th we have made plans that cannot be broken so we'll have to see...........I think we miss most people with our dates this year again......
> 
> 
> 
> I love my new rooms! But my goodness you use muscles you didn't know you had when you decorate! But it's worth it........kitchen next, then hall and stairs I think.....but will get the guy in for that as stairs are so high. Kitchen will wait till after I come back from Scotland. Want a more vibrant colour on the kitchen wall as I can get away with it as it's such a bright room........
> 
> So it's a catching up on housework day today, charity is coming to pick up my old table, chairs and unit this afternoon then new stuff tomorrow.....yay!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone



I know exactly how DH feels! We went the first 10 years of HHN but hadn't been again until 2013. Although DW and I had a great time together, we both agreed we really didn't have any real desire to go again. A big meet up would be great and living fairly close makes us/me flexible as to when I can get down to USO. We've gone so much the last couple of years my DW has lost interest as far as going to the parks....but not me nor the kids!


----------



## keishashadow

I feel like popeye, keeping the one eye closed lol

OMG chocolate cake & 80's music sound divine right now.  the mr is charged w/bringing home takeout for dinner tonight


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> I know exactly how DH feels! We went the first 10 years of HHN but hadn't been again until 2013. Although DW and I had a great time together, we both agreed we really didn't have any real desire to go again. A big meet up would be great and living fairly close makes us/me flexible as to when I can get down to USO. We've gone so much the last couple of years my DW has lost interest as far as going to the parks....but not me nor the kids!



Well, I just saw the other thread telling us it starts the 18th this year......so we arrive on the 17th, so if they do the ROF ticket again, that would be perfect for us........as long as the theme isn't zombies.....lol.......there's a few icons I would love to see that I missed. So handy for you being able to just go when you feel like........



keishashadow said:


> I feel like popeye, keeping the one eye closed lol
> 
> OMG chocolate cake & 80's music sound divine right now.  the mr is charged w/bringing home takeout for dinner tonight



Takeout is always good........don't matter if you only have one good eye......food will still taste good..........but hope it doesn't bother you too much


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Kiesha, glad that is all you did.  I hope your vision returns to normal and your face feeling better.  Yeah, I know, when I split my nose open on the china cabinet after tripping over my dog there was lots of blood.  No spinach for dinner tonight!  

We have to shovel, but since the snow is still falling, we have to wait until around dinner.  By tonight, we will be close to zero degrees, so anything that is somewhat wet will be ice.  A fun, very cold Friday tomorrow.

Time to make some popcorn and get read to bundle up.


Mac, hope you and your DS are doing well.


----------



## tink1957

Yikes Popeye....Uh I mean Janet....hope your vision gets better soon....good excuse to let someone else get the snow off next time


----------



## Mrs bluer101

OMG Kiesha hope you are feeling better. No more snow removal for you! Rest and let everyone take care of you. 

Mac hope all is well with you and your son. Everyone needs to get better soon.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I am back from the dead! Hi, Homies! We are planning a trip to Universal next week during our spring break. I just bought our Blue Man Group tickets. Woo-Hoo! This time the kids are old enough to go and enjoy it with us. Question about the dining plan. I've never used it before. It used to be food from as many places as you stopped during the day (counter service only) as long as you got one meal per stop. The details about the meal plan aren't very detailed.  Have they changed it to one meal per day on the dining plan? That hardly seems worth buying when you can get a discount with an annual pass.


----------



## schumigirl

Tinker-tude said:


> I am back from the dead! Hi, Homies! We are planning a trip to Universal next week during our spring break. I just bought our Blue Man Group tickets. Woo-Hoo! This time the kids are old enough to go and enjoy it with us. Question about the dining plan. I've never used it before. It used to be food from as many places as you stopped during the day (counter service only) as long as you got one meal per stop. The details about the meal plan aren't very detailed.  Have they changed it to one meal per day on the dining plan? That hardly seems worth buying when you can get a discount with an annual pass.



Hey tink   long time no see............great to see ya back!!

Going next week.........hope you have a great trip.......can't help with dining thingy......don't ever use it, but someone will be along to answer I'm sure.

Stick around you were missed 

Just popped on before I head to bed........late here now


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, done shoveling.  8 and 1/2 inches.  Not the most we ever got in snow at one time, but enough to be a pain.  And, record cold now saying we will be below 0 degrees tonight.  Joy.  Winter is so over right?


----------



## KStarfish82

Yikes Keisha, that is rough.  I hope you recover quickly!  Enough of this weather!  We had a snow day today and probably got about 6 inches....which was more than they originally anticipated.  And we are getting record cold too Lynne, so all this lovely stuff will ice over and make a wonderful commute in the morning


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne and KFish..........hope you warm up soon..........not much fun this cold weather!

Janet.......hope you ok today and don't have a huge "keeker".........Scottish word of the day for a black eye.....lol.......


Just back from hairdresser........bit shorter and blonder again........well, mixed with toffee and caramel colours so it's not brassy blonde......I hope 

Legs and eyebrows later.......ouch!! 

No plans for the weekend yet...........weather is supposed to be nice........

Have a good Friday


----------



## tink1957

Awake at the crack of dawn today to do online check in for SW....got in A groupwith a good boarding position...not that it matters that much for a 1 hour flight.  I've been in the worst seat on the plane and it was not that bad.

This time tomorrow I'll be on a plane to Orlando....now what am I forgetting?

Hugs to Janet ...hope you're feeling and seeing better today.

 to mac and son and fish's dad.

Carole...bet you hair looks lovely...keeker...another word for my Scottish dictionary ...thanks.

Guess I'll get ready for work now...hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Tink, safe travels!

Happy Friday all.   .

We have a cold clear day.  Just some very frozen snow around.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

That's a pretty picture wish I could appreciate it. No internet other than phone. Comcast said might be back on today  said the weather? IDK I call B S lol

Keebler? Why yes I do  vision fine today but still ordering a pizza just because. 

Have fun tink! 

The rest of u guys stay warm and don't forget to spring forward this weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......beautiful picture.........

Janet......enjoy the pizza......never need an excuse for that.......hope the keeker is better ......do your clocks go forward this weekend in The States? We go forward end of the month. And no internet 

Vicki......have a blast at Universal....look forward to hearing all about it.


I have a little burn on my leg........girl who waxes my legs had a little mishap and my leg took the brunt of it  boy did it hurt for a minute or two.........she was so apologetic and mortified! Bless her. She got lots of ice then manager came in and asked if I needed an ambulance......lol........now, I'm a bit of a drama queen but seriously?? An ambulance......it was tiny.

Tv sucks here tonight......we're watching Bridget Jones Diary......again.........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks.

Yes, we turn our clocks ahead 1 hour on Saturday night, well 2 am on Sunday.  Man, I will be tired the first couple of days.

Keisha glad to hear you are better.  Sucks when the cable gives down.  Thankfully, no loss of electric so far.

Ouch Schumi.  Burns are no fun.   Hope you are feeling better.  

Have a great week end!


----------



## Bluer101

Lynn, nice photo but you can keep the cold. 

Keisha, I'm currently waiting for my pizza and wings while they make them. Great minds think alike. 

Schumi, burns stink. I have had many burns when I was doing autobody with the welder. But I have no experience with wax, at least wax for legs. 

Well we are doing the pizza and wings for dinner. Then making some popcorn and watching Xmen in 3D. As usual nothing good on Friday nights.


----------



## Kivara

Just bumping this up. Not much going on today...checked again on all our trip prices, but nothing cheaper than what we already have booked.
Anyone here ever use a vaporizer/ecig in the parks?
Last time I went, I was a smoker, but now, being around cig smoke makes me ill.
Just wondering if the smoking sections are large enough to not be bothered by the smoke smell? Don't want to annoy people by being too far from the section, as some people might think I'm actually smoking.


----------



## tink1957

Hi

Just sitting here waiting on our table at Mythos....wish you we're here.

Weather is cool for this time of year but. 58 beats the 28 we had when we left this morning.

I hear my name being called...beef medallions here I come or should I get risotto ? Ooh just saw the cranberry blue cheese crusted pork....we have a winner

Pics later.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> But I have no experience with wax, at least wax for legs.
> .



Lol.......actually since you have very..very long legs......may suit being waxed ........nah.....maybe not 

Vicki.....hope you're having a great time at the parks edit......just seen your post......enjoy Mythos......lucky ducky........

Janet......hope you feeling better today 


Bought white paint today to cover over the colour in the kitchen for now.........will choose a colour after I come back from Scotland next weekend. Decisions decisions. 

Got no plans tonight since DH still not great..........oh well, tv it is then........and it sucks again. May have to go through Netflix or dvd's again........

Have a great Saturday night folks


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> _._
> 
> _*"I'm watching you...Always watching you"....*_


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> (Now, if Mac just doesn't see this...(I don't want her to think I am NOT being sought on an APB outta Lake Buena Vista PD!)




_that's not what roz said......._


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo wahoo, a Mac sighting.

Hope you and your son are feeling well and all went as expected.

Time to advance the clock.  Even though they have proven it does not save energy, we still decide to keep this change in time alive.   I still then wonder why, since all the world does not change time, or even change at the same time.  I will drive more carefully tomorrow, as they say the rate of accidents increases with the advance in time.

Have a peaceful night.  We will be at a record low again tonight.  13 more days until Spring.


----------



## macraven

_thanks LynneG.
son has a way to go before he starts feeling better.
he better feel better soon as he has another surgery for the 20th this month.

i have another 10 days to go before my stitches are removed.
and i am miserable.
water is giving me heartburn.........lol


but, TWD is on sunday so that will be a very good thing!


you win on the colder weather today.
aren't you glad you are in first place with something important....._


----------



## macraven

_i wasn't going to start posting until i was feeling better but give credit to buckeev for bringing me back here early......

i couldn't resist.._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i wasn't going to start posting until i was feeling better but give credit to buckeev for bringing me back here early......
> 
> i couldn't resist.._



You just love us too much!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just sitting here waiting on our table at Mythos....wish you we're here.
> 
> Weather is cool for this time of year but. 58 beats the 28 we had when we left this morning.
> 
> I hear my name being called...beef medallions here I come or should I get risotto ? Ooh just saw the cranberry blue cheese crusted pork....we have a winner
> 
> Pics later.


_go with the pizza vicki, you can never go wrong with pizza._


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I am back from the dead! Hi, Homies! We are planning a trip to Universal next week during our spring break. I just bought our Blue Man Group tickets. Woo-Hoo! This time the kids are old enough to go and enjoy it with us. Question about the dining plan. I've never used it before. It used to be food from as many places as you stopped during the day (counter service only) as long as you got one meal per stop. The details about the meal plan aren't very detailed.  Have they changed it to one meal per day on the dining plan? That hardly seems worth buying when you can get a discount with an annual pass.




_well, it is about time you returned home here....
you've been missed.

don't wait another year to come visit with us.

i miss my homies when they go awol.


they stopped the old dining plan some time back.
think it has been at least 2 years for that change.
now the counter service deal is you get the entree and beverage and 2 coupons to use within 14 days once you buy it.
one snack and one beverage coupon to use anywhere in the parks._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, we turn our clocks ahead 1 hour on Saturday night, well 2 am on Sunday.  Man, I will be tired the first couple of days.
> 
> Keisha glad to hear you are better.  Sucks when the cable gives down.  Thankfully, no loss of electric so far.
> 
> Ouch Schumi.  Burns are no fun.   Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Have a great week end!




_well if the time really did change, why is my post here stating it is 1:32 and not 2:32?

or is this not really sunday morning.....?_


----------



## schumigirl

mac........email playing up again.......if you haven't received second one yet.......it'll be with you when our provider gets their butt in gear!!! Their broadband is top notch.....unbelievably fast, but every now and again i can't send emails!! 

Lynne.......hope it's getting warmer for you soon.....cold weather sucks!

Vicki......love the sound of cranberry pork but I hate blue cheese.........I agree.....can't go wrong with the pizza in there.......DS favorite....well after Sals and Jakes......lol.....



Kitchen painted white this morning...well first coat anyway. May do second coat tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday. Have some shopping to do tomorrow for Scotland visit at weekend. Then after we get back, decide on a colour. 

Also managed to bake a few things as a friend of DH is visiting him this afternoon. So house smells like paint and cakes..........

With the time change in the US I now can't get on the Dis from 8-9.30am........it's rubbish! Same every morning but usually between 9-10.30..........thought with the news servers or whatever it is they wouldn't have those closures for maintenence. 

Have a great Sunday


----------



## macraven

_early this morning around 2:45 maybe 3, i couldn't get the dis to post my replies here so i gave up.
then when i retried to post here, got the message the boards were down.

i have to tell youse that it is very boring sitting at a blank screen..........lol


schumi i dread when i write out emails and they poof.
especially when i write long ones and didn't copy them.
it's too much work for me to repeat everything i wrote the first time.
so i usually just live with it and email at a later date and forget what i had written the first time.


how is everyone's weather today?
we are having a heat wave with 38...
i have no idea how long this will hold as i am ignoring the weather predictions on tv.
i'll get my weather info from all the homies here._


----------



## tink1957

A few pics if I can get them to load...had the hardest time this morning too so I just gave up....no luck...it used to give you size options but not now.

Sorry guys ...I'll try again later.

We had a great time yesterday...the pork was good...not as good as the old blueberry-pistachio but tasty nonetheless.  After lunch we went back to the hotel and took a much needed nap since Danielle hadn't slept the night before and Trey and I had about 3 hours sleep.  We awakened refreshed and ready for the Mardi Gras festivities.  Trace Adkins was pretty good in concert.

We discovered Menchie's had dole pineapple sorbet...yum and you can sample all the flavors.  I had the dole, watermelon and coconut flavors topped with fresh strawberries and blueberries...yum.

Now that I've made everyone hungry...I'm off for more fun.


----------



## Tinker-tude

I've missed you. too!

A heat wave at 38? BRRRRRRRRRR~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!! I turn into a popsicle at 32 degrees. I still need a coat at 65 degrees.

Busy with laundry and packing today. I'm also spending too much time trying to plan meals. So many great places to eat, and only three days to stuff my face. I usually get so tired by the end of the afternoon that I can't remember what foods the restaurants have on the menu. This year I'll remember to look at the menus online before we get hungry and too ornery to use any brain cells. I know for sure that I want to go to Bob Marley. Three Broomsticks or the Leaky Cauldron, Mythos, Margaritaville, Finnegans, Hard Rock Cafe, and The Cowfish are all on the list of possibilities. Fooooooooood…..


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.......sounds lush...........Enjoy every second 

Tinker.........we are definitely non planners.......we won't make reservations ever........but.......we love looking at menus and talking about what we might have for hours........my friends laugh I have some restaurants like Longhorn in my favourites list on my iPad  


We had strange day.......was dull, dark and overcast......then the sun came out and it was almost tropical at 45F...............we have to get rain tomorrow.......but hoping all our snow is finally gone


----------



## Lynne G

Even above freezing, we still have snow.

Hope all had a good week-end.  

Mac, I hope you heal soon.  Taking the stitches out is the best part.  Little snips, like sewing.  Hoping DS gets better soon too, sorry to hear he needs more.

Tink, mmmmm food.

Time for a late dinner.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Even above freezing, we still have snow.
> 
> Hope all had a good week-end.
> 
> Mac, I hope you heal soon.  Taking the stitches out is the best part.  Little snips, like sewing.  Hoping DS gets better soon too, sorry to hear he needs more.
> 
> Tink, mmmmm food.
> 
> Time for a late dinner.




_all this talk about food and i can't eat it.
but i can eat mush if i get hungry.

thanks LynneG. 
i had salivary gland duct surgery and stitches come out of my neck and throat and the mouth, stents removal all come out on the 17th...........
i started the countdown minutes after i got out of surgery.
i type better than talking right now.
Mr Mac has never had this much silence out of me for years.
he might be enjoying this more than i am..  _


----------



## macraven

Tinker-tude said:


> I've missed you. too!
> 
> A heat wave at 38? BRRRRRRRRRR~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!! I turn into a popsicle at 32 degrees. I still need a coat at 65 degrees.
> 
> Busy with laundry and packing today. I'm also spending too much time trying to plan meals. So many great places to eat, and only three days to stuff my face. I usually get so tired by the end of the afternoon that I can't remember what foods the restaurants have on the menu. This year I'll remember to look at the menus online before we get hungry and too ornery to use any brain cells. I know for sure that I want to go to Bob Marley. Three Broomsticks or the Leaky Cauldron, Mythos, Margaritaville, Finnegans, Hard Rock Cafe, and The Cowfish are all on the list of possibilities. Fooooooooood…..



_i'm so sorry you always miss the joy of having snow for months on end.

since you have 3 days in the parks, you can get a lot of miles out of the food places if you plan it right.
i liked the 3 B's lunch menu so much better than Leaky Cauldron.
and it's not as crowded since it has been around a few years not.
the rush is for LC for a lot of families.

i can always get something great at HRC.
we have one in chicago and it's the basically the same menu as orlando's.
tell them it's your birthday and you get a free sundae, everyone does that....
you stand in a certain area and made to feel special.
well, if there are 20 others with you at that celebrating time, you'll still feel a little bit special.
i say tell them the entire family is celebrating their birthday when you go there.....
lunch hour is not packed but dinner can be depending on the day you go.

margarittaville is fun as a first timer.
i've been so many times, i just get a plain burger and call it dinner.

finnegans has 4 items on the menu i love.
the rest of the menu varies for me at times.

Mythos, i like their pizza.
i don't do mushrooms, risotto, and a few other things that draws peeps to that place.
great ambiance inside.

bob marley has a lush menu

cowfish isn't for me.
i don't do sushi at all.
haven't figured out yet if they use the same grill for burgers as they do for the fish items.


you have 7 places you want to hit on your trip.
plan now and you can hit them all!

you can diet when you come home from your vacation.
and this all comes from the book of Mac 101
_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> A few pics if I can get them to load...had the hardest time this morning too so I just gave up....no luck...it used to give you size options but not now.
> 
> Sorry guys ...I'll try again later.
> 
> We had a great time yesterday...the pork was good...not as good as the old blueberry-pistachio but tasty nonetheless.  After lunch we went back to the hotel and took a much needed nap since Danielle hadn't slept the night before and Trey and I had about 3 hours sleep.  We awakened refreshed and ready for the Mardi Gras festivities.  Trace Adkins was pretty good in concert.
> 
> We discovered Menchie's had dole pineapple sorbet...yum and you can sample all the flavors.  I had the dole, watermelon and coconut flavors topped with fresh strawberries and blueberries...yum.
> 
> Now that I've made everyone hungry...I'm off for more fun.



_i always say do the roller coasters after you stuff yourself with good food.
it will help your digestion system work the food out of you._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i always say do the roller coasters after you stuff yourself with good food.
> it will help your digestion system work the food out of you._



yep........I did Hulk one morning after missing breakfast........big mistake!!!! Much better to have something in your tummy before going on the rides. Not too much though.......lol


Bought DH a new shirt this morning.........talked him into getting a lovely shade of Purple.....not too dark.........he wasn`t sure about it all.......but I convinced him it was lovely......which it is.

Blowing a hoolie outside today.......and coldish.......


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i wasn't going to start posting until i was feeling better but give credit to buckeev for bringing me back here early......
> 
> i couldn't resist.._



LOL...I have that effect on women...(especially the Gingers.)


----------



## schumigirl

We always have mini celebrations when counting days till we go to Orlando........our next one was 200 days.......just checked and it's already 191 days...........missed that one..........

One of my friends every year exhausts me with her planning......she is a micro manager extreme..........she called me earlier to ask me again if I'm sure she doesn't need dining reservations for Universal........

Then she wonders why I won't go same time as them!!! No.


----------



## macraven

_gingers are a rare bred.

you have to love them or they will talk you to death.......


since i don't want the po po to throw you in the slammer for talking about the hotel stay in december, i'll not bug you anymore on the details. 

that is what a nice homie i am._


----------



## tink1957

Got kicked out of the Hogshead Tavern this afternoon while waiting for the kids to ride dueling dragons or Dragon's Challenge as it's now known.

All I wanted was a place to drink my rum punch and rest Danielle's frozen butterbeer that I paid $ for ...is it too much to ask that people buying stuff at the bar get a place to sit? A server from the 3 broomsticks politely asked me and another bar patron to move as our table was reserved for restaurant guests...okay so I take my 2 drinks and go outside.

The good news is the punch was the best I've had this trip even if I had to drink it leaning against a post outside.

The crowds are bad today...worse than this weekend...single riders line is our friend...really having a blast anyway.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Vicki.......I thought you were going to tell us you had done something really naughty and had been forcibly removed........

Glad you're having a blast though with the kids  I'll have to try the rum punch in September!!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Got kicked out of the Hogshead Tavern this afternoon while waiting for the kids to ride dueling dragons or Dragon's Challenge as it's now known.
> 
> All I wanted was a place to drink my rum punch and rest Danielle's frozen butterbeer that I paid $ for ...is it too much to ask that people buying stuff at the bar get a place to sit? A server from the 3 broomsticks politely asked me and another bar patron to move as our table was reserved for restaurant guests...okay so I take my 2 drinks and go outside.
> 
> The good news is the punch was the best I've had this trip even if I had to drink it leaning against a post outside.
> 
> The crowds are bad today...worse than this weekend...single riders line is our friend...really having a blast anyway.



_that happened to me once when i was at the park solo.
had my bb and at the table near the bar.

TM was very kind and asked if i could move from the table so others could sit.
i said no, i can't.
she said, ok and walked away.
no incident at all.

another TM there came by later and told me if i bought something at the bar, i could stay to finish my bb drink.


tink, good thing you are staying at rpr and have the express passes since it is crowded today.
hope your weather and rest of your trip is fabulous!_


----------



## macraven

_where is everyone?
i'm up for the usual card game and solitare is not on my list tonight......

you do realize that sleep is highly overrated_


----------



## macraven




----------



## pcstang

Whoa Mac! Best wishes to you! That doesn't sound like fun at all. Sunny and 82 here today in the south. Found this pic from HHN two years ago.


----------



## macraven

_kewl pic !

you really know how to cheer a homie up....


hhn roxs._


----------



## schumigirl

pc........isn't that pic from last year? Only cause my favorite guy is up there in the picture..........cool picture  And not at all jealous of your hot weather......



Spent the day being pampered and shopping..........bliss! And planned out which F1 Grand Prix's we are going to go to this year.........yay!!! 

We have a big family celebration in Scotland this weekend.........going up Friday......can't wait! 

Hope everyone's ok


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  Another Tax Season check in.  Don't work til noon tomorrow and leaving Friday for a "slowdown vacation" to the Caribbean.  I promise to post more pics and summarize my trip report at some point.  Meanwhile,  I pop in from time to time and that is all the time I have.


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  Another Tax Season check in.  Don't work til noon tomorrow and leaving Friday for a "slowdown vacation" to the Caribbean.  I promise to post more pics and summarize my trip report at some point.  Meanwhile,  I pop in from time to time and that is all the time I have.




_ah, the season where you don't get to eat and sleep........

glad you dropped in and do know we are always thinking about our homies.


there's no snow in the caribbean.
the perfect place to do a vacation._


----------



## Lynne G

OK - the Wednesday camel is ready for Spring.  9 more days until Spring.  

Foggy morning.  At least the rain is gone until this week-end.  It's starting the April showers early.  

Mac, hope you are feeling better.  

Keisha, hope you are feeling better too. 

Cool, so time for a cup of tea.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## keishashadow

prettie kitties

mac u will be a very skinny Minnie soon eek must be starving!  mending, even slowly, is a good thing...hang in there.

now I'm dreaming about mythos' 'old' pork dish, still miss it.  so many loved it, wonder why they took it off menu?

no idea hot wax could get that 'hot' as to burn the skin? that salon needs to check their equipment, might be faulty.


----------



## schumigirl

It was faulty Janet. They`ve apologised and my blister has cleared up....thanks to Neosporin.......I bring that back from the States in bulk........better than anything we can buy OTC. Accidents happen so I`ll go back there, been going for years and I really like the girls who work in the place.

Agavegirl.......have a lovely break in the Caribbean.....sounds lovely just about now 


Still blowin a hoolie outside today again.........raining just now.

At the very end of our driveway we have an area that's just shrubs and soil. Never ever had flowers and it sits on it`s own really. Yesterday I noticed that one single flower has grown in the very centre of the soil........it`s purple too. Very odd. Very pretty flower and DS said oh it had to be purple....lol.....


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> OK - the Wednesday camel is ready for Spring.  9 more days until Spring.
> 
> Foggy morning.  At least the rain is gone until this week-end.  It's starting the April showers early.
> 
> Mac, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Keisha, hope you are feeling better too.
> 
> Cool, so time for a cup of tea.



_
thanks for thinking of me LynneG, i haven't seen you here the past few days so i am guessing that means you have a job and a life....

tea??  pffff
coffee will relax you 


not sure what part of the country you live but checking out the eastern side, is doing better.
no heat wave but no more snow and some decent 40's and 50's now.
weekend for the long forecast lists some snow but nothing like they have been through up to now.

foggy, ick_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


>





_sweet.
camel kitties

now i know it is wednesday_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> prettie kitties
> 
> mac u will be a very skinny Minnie soon eek must be starving!  mending, even slowly, is a good thing...hang in there.
> 
> now I'm dreaming about mythos' 'old' pork dish, still miss it.  so many loved it, wonder why they took it off menu?
> 
> no idea hot wax could get that 'hot' as to burn the skin? that salon needs to check their equipment, might be faulty.




_uh, i wouldn't go as far as saying the word skinny in the same sentence with Mac..........lol

i remember the old pork dish and it was great.

mythos changes their menu frequently.
i wish they would bring back some of my favorites._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> It was faulty Janet. They`ve apologised and my blister has cleared up....thanks to Neosporin.......I bring that back from the States in bulk........better than anything we can buy OTC. Accidents happen so I`ll go back there, been going for years and I really like the girls who work in the place.
> 
> Agavegirl.......have a lovely break in the Caribbean.....sounds lovely just about now
> 
> 
> Still blowin a hoolie outside today again.........raining just now.
> 
> At the very end of our driveway we have an area that's just shrubs and soil. Never ever had flowers and it sits on it`s own really. Yesterday I noticed that one single flower has grown in the very centre of the soil........it`s purple too. Very odd. Very pretty flower and DS said oh it had to be purple....lol.....




_hope your ouchie gets better soon.
i bet it hurts like when you accidentally burn yourself when ironing.
not that i iron but i once did 20 years ago and know iron burns hurt like a mother._


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a shorts day.  We are so ready for warm weather, as 50 degrees now seems warm to us.

Well, working on my rental car rate as I patiently wait for SW to open flights at the end of the year.  So far, have got the rental down $80. I hope it drops even more.  Otherwise, not too bad a rate.  I hope the flights will be reasonable too.

Got a short survey from USO, wanting to know my spring break plans.  Hmmm.  Is isn't too late?  Though all schools/colleges around us have different times and lengths.  Some are now and some are in April.  We are just doing day trips as my kids only get a long week-end.

Have a good night all.

Glad to hear Schumi's burn healed.  I did not know you could not get some of our standard OTC drugs as OTC ones where you live.


----------



## keishashadow

lynne my DS is on spring break now.  the survey ended when I said no plans for spring break.  Did I miss the blurb about name being entered into a contest?  most of the colleges here call it quits the week of St Patrick's day. Good luck stalking the rental car.  you know it's bad when you have memorized all the codes and coupons from the never ending search lol. 

carole - glad things turned the corner quickly.  It is interesting re the Neosporin availability issue.  switched over to neomycin a few years back upon recommendation from dr, supposed to be gentler on skin...beats me lol I just go with the flow.

did somebody say Caribbean?


----------



## macraven

_now i know what schumi wants for her birthday......
neosporin or the other one keisha stated, neomycin._


----------



## macraven

_just wondering if you were at City Walk, wouldn't you still be up.
it's only 10 more minutes before the place closes down._


----------



## schumigirl

Yes it's funny what we can buy OTC in places like walmart that we may need a prescription for over here. Lansoprazole is one of them I think I brought back for my friend who has to pay every month. Loads of other things too. But neosporin is fantastic and not available to get here at all. There are burn things you can buy, but not as good as that.

Customs must giggle when they see what stuff us Brits take back by the boatload. I use Aussie shampoo, conditioner and lots of their hair products. We do get it in the UK but the US formula is better and much nicer. So I buy at least 8 of the shampoos and various selections of the other stuff to do me a year. Sometimes I am generous and give some away.........sometimes!


It's fairly mild here today, around 66f.....positively tropical! But bit misty.....can't see the sea again today.

Happy Thursday


----------



## keishashadow

carole do u have amazon in England?  I buy majority of toiletries (including Assusie shampoo lol), laundry detergent & paper products from them.  Between Prime/subscribe and save option, it's reasonable and so nice to find the box on doorstep.  DH is addicted to haribro gummie bears, I buy them in bulk 5# packages, makes it easier to keep up.


----------



## Bluer101

I did the spring break survey, it was very short as I answered we are going to Universal. 

Happy Thursday everyone. 2 days till the weekend. 

Schumi, 

That neosporine is good stuff when DW makes me use it. Lol


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> I did the spring break survey, it was very short as I answered we are going to Universal.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. 2 days till the weekend.
> 
> Schumi,
> 
> That neosporine is good stuff when DW makes me use it. Lol



_oh , i remember now.  you are a dude and dudes never complain of pain, aches or discomforts..........._


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> carole do u have amazon in England?



They do and I can even use my Amazon Prime from here in the US to send things via Amazon UK to my son who's studying over there for the year!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....I love getting parcels  Do use Amazon but not an awful lot. I've never eaten a gummie bear......lol.......my niece likes to steal the stuff I bring back when she visits as she likes the American formula better too. Strange. Plus you get more than double the amount for half the price or less probably. And my DH tells me I never look for bargains.......


Won't be around for a few days.......heading up to Scotland to celebrate my mum's 80th birthday. We are having a party on Sunday with around 40 family and friends, nice meal in a beautiful restaurant and catching up with relatives. She's as fit as a fiddle for her age.....always on the go. She certainly out walked me when we went to New York last year.......I was the one with sore feet.....

Anyway........hope you all have a great weekend....catch ya soon


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel to Scotland Schumi.  Nice way to celebrate your mum's birthday.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _oh , i remember now.  you are a dude and dudes never complain of pain, aches or discomforts..........._



Just stubborn like most men.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just stubborn like most men.


----------



## macraven

_schumi, have a great time at the celebration and take lots of pics which you will enjoy for years to come.

marci, i knew that as you showed pics of him and his gf, so cute.

keisha, you are the master with online ordering and always come out great.

LynneE, are you finally having some spring type of weather?


i left before noon and back this afternoon.
son had surgery the day before i did and today he had to have the staples removed.
he said it didn't hurt at all.

i think that's because he is a man.
(just like bluer stated)_


----------



## tink1957

Hi
We're back home and to make myself feel better I booked our fall trip today.  We decided to go with Cabana Bay to save $...we will probably add a night at RPR when the AP rates come out. 

We had a really good trip in spite of the unexpected crowds.The beauty of going so much is we don't feel the need to ride every ride multiple times.  I like enjoying the little things ...soaking up the atmosphere while sitting in the yellow chairs around Margaritaville with a beverage of choice....exploring Diagon Alley while drinking my butterbeer....etc.
We always find something new to do or a new place to dine...this time we tried Lombard's and Antojito's...both were good but the mex place was the winner.

Carole, glad to hear your burn is better...I burned my leg with a curling iron once..ouch.  Tell mum happy birthday for me.

Mac...hope your mouth is on the mend...we can't have you silent for long.

Oops...I forgot to add more clothes to the wash....gotta go for now


----------



## macraven

_i love hearing about the homies having a great trip to the darkside.
it's nice to be able to take your time and just relax, isn't it vicki!


i left a message on keisha's home phone.
i must have sounded like a wounded dog as her son told her to contact me right away.



do you have to go back to work this week?
let the laundry wait until it starts stinking up the place._


----------



## tink1957

Mac....I had to do laundry so I would have something to wear to work tomorrow besides my pretty new tiedyed Margaritaville shirt....


----------



## marciemi

Right now my husband and my oldest son are over there visiting him.  Started with a couple days in Cambridge, now in Paris and will be heading to London last for an Arsenal (soccer) game.  I'll try to post a couple pics tomorrow if I have a chance!


----------



## Bluer101

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> We're back home and to make myself feel better I booked our fall trip today.  We decided to go with Cabana Bay to save $...we will probably add a night at RPR when the AP rates come out.
> 
> We had a really good trip in spite of the unexpected crowds.The beauty of going so much is we don't feel the need to ride every ride multiple times.  I like enjoying the little things ...soaking up the atmosphere while sitting in the yellow chairs around Margaritaville with a beverage of choice....exploring Diagon Alley while drinking my butterbeer....etc.
> We always find something new to do or a new place to dine...this time we tried Lombard's and Antojito's...both were good but the mex place was the winner.
> 
> Carole, glad to hear your burn is better...I burned my leg with a curling iron once..ouch.  Tell mum happy birthday for me.
> 
> Mac...hope your mouth is on the mend...we can't have you silent for long.
> 
> Oops...I forgot to add more clothes to the wash....gotta go for now



We are the same way. Many trips that we really don't ride many things as we are there all the time. We don't care what we do as long as it's not home and work. 

Next week we plan on sleeping in and a few pool days which we always enjoy. It's crazy because we have our own pool and spa in our back yard but it's not the same as chilling out at RPR poolside. 

We too are trying out Cabana Bay next week for one night. We decided to try as we will make it strictly a resort day with no parks without express. We are looking forward to something new and hanging out. Booked a tower poolside suite so we will have a little more room. I will let you know how it is over there. 

Well, time to go sleep as it's almost Friday. 

Schumi will be getting up soon too hope you have a good time.

 Mac make sure you turn the lights off before coming to bed.


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> pc........isn't that pic from last year? Only cause my favorite guy is up there in the picture..........cool picture  And not at all jealous of your hot weather......
> 
> 
> 
> Spent the day being pampered and shopping..........bliss! And planned out which F1 Grand Prix's we are going to go to this year.........yay!!!
> 
> We have a big family celebration in Scotland this weekend.........going up Friday......can't wait!
> 
> Hope everyone's ok


You, of course, are absolutely correct. That was last year! My now 10 year had to keep "checking it out" every night we were there and HHN was going on. He's almost ready....


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Mac make sure you turn the lights off before coming to bed.




_came back to tuck all the homies in bed 
and turning off the light.

_
_wil leave the bathroom dimmer on so no one misses the toilet if they get out of bed tonight._


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Mac....I had to do laundry so I would have something to wear to work tomorrow besides my pretty new tiedyed Margaritaville shirt....


hehe



marciemi said:


> They do and I can even use my Amazon Prime from here in the US to send things via Amazon UK to my son who's studying over there for the year!



I knew you'd have the answer!

mac - yes u did have a...um...distinctive voice lol

carole - how wonderful to have such a nice celebration for your mum!

idk re stubborn men, I have one of those reasonable and measured in his thoughts sort (enough to drive a type A nutz)..proof that opposites do attract

good weekend all


----------



## macraven

_guess i will come back later and turn the lights out again tonight_


----------



## tink1957

Good night...sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

_good thing i left the light on for youse_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _good thing i left the light on for youse_



Random....I need one of those "light-up" toilet seats!

G'nite.


----------



## macraven

_another one bites the dust.

hope your aim was good._


----------



## macraven

_lights out ......_


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> Random....I need one of those "light-up" toilet seats!
> 
> G'nite.



Lol


----------



## macraven

_gonna be a nice day here....



the snow is melting, the snow is melting.........      _


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _gonna be a nice day here....
> 
> 
> 
> the snow is melting, the snow is melting.........      _



It's almost 90 here. I washed and waxed our cars.


----------



## Lynne G

Rain rain , go away....


----------



## macraven

_well, it was about 50 today, now 39 and it seems like a heat wave to me after last week....

i betcha that bluer is sweating with 90 degrees.
we should all be so lucky 

LynneG, that rain you are having will wash away all the snow...
that's a good thing._


----------



## macraven

_i hope buckeev is done with the bathroom tonight.

it's time for lights out...._


----------



## goofyfigment

Just stopping by so you don't forget me.
20 days til the wedding things are starting to get crazy


----------



## macraven

_well, we do have a homie here that has the cdl .......

remember that bus we have?

all the homies can pile into it and crash your wedding.

i think it will be a swell thing to do...........


don't get crazy until we all show up at the wedding in our hhn shirts._


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mothering Day to all the mum homies in the UK.


----------



## macraven

_ditto on what LynneG said!_


----------



## macraven

_and it is also the Ides of March, and son's bd..._


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> Just stopping by so you don't forget me.
> 20 days til the wedding things are starting to get crazy



Are you guys going to be at the parks next weekend? We arrive Wednesday till Sunday if you stop by.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Mac's DS.


----------



## macraven

_i love cake days........_


----------



## goofyfigment

Bluer101 said:


> Are you guys going to be at the parks next weekend? We arrive Wednesday till Sunday if you stop by.


Not sure yet. I'm working Saturday and dennis is going to a spring training game in clearwater.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _and it is also the Ides of March, and son's bd..._


no matter how old they get, will always be our babies happy, happy to yours!

the soon-to-be married couple is spiraling downwardlol only in their countdown.  is dennis wearing mickey ears?

steve - anything special planned for upcoming trip? 

they switched our forecast, now will be 35 degrees on Tuesday & not much better into the next week, I demand a recount.


----------



## tink1957

TWD tonight...gotta play catch up since we missed last week..stupid hotel tv didn't have amc it's a good thing they have reruns every week.

 to Mac's son....hope he had a great time today.

Sign me up for the bus to crash goofy's wedding...


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Sign me up for the bus to crash goofy's wedding...




_yours was the first i put on the list....._


----------



## goofyfigment

We have mickey ears for after the ceremony but he is walking in to the mickey mouse march. 

Feel free to come crash the more the merrier.


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> We have mickey ears for after the ceremony but he is walking in to the mickey mouse march.
> 
> Feel free to come crash the more the merrier.


I think we just got invited to the bash



homies, bring lots of rice to throw!
(Not the cooked type)


----------



## macraven

_sorry i showed up naked in my above post.
i was watching TWD and on my iPad 

couldn't figure out how to dress me up in purple _


----------



## macraven

_i'm guessing no one had snow today but had sunshine.
everyone is out taking in the rays.

spring is coming real soon!_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i'm guessing no one had snow today but had sunshine.
> everyone is out taking in the rays.
> 
> spring is coming real soon!_


----------



## pcstang

No snow here! Just finished putting out the first round of weed and feed for the year. Making sure the sprinkler system is ready for the year. Waiting for the pool to heat up


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> We have mickey ears for after the ceremony but *he is walking in to the mickey mouse march*.
> 
> Feel free to come crash the more the merrier.



have never seen that at any wedding, love it!

not feeling jumping thru the FP+ hoops for May trip tomorrow


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hello everyone. Just stopping by to say Hi
We are getting ready to go up to CB and RPR. Looking forward to this trip we need a nice relaxing getaway. Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying no snow.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluers -have fun, dance with the minions for me


----------



## schumigirl

Back from Scotland now. Had a wonderful trip and my mother had a fantastic celebration for her 80th........it was so nice getting everyone from immediate family, cousins, distant relatives and friends altogether in one place at one time.

Restaurant was beautiful and it was just perfect. Not every day you're 80 

Got some beautiful pictures too.

So back to normality after 4 days of being pampered and waited on..........

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## macraven

_sounds like you had a lovely trip.

welcome back homie,
you were missed._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _sounds like you had a lovely trip.
> 
> welcome back homie,
> you were missed._



Aww thanks.........miss having internet up there..........but the sea and mountain views from my mothers more than make up for that........

Catching up now........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, so glad your mum had so many wishing her a happy 80th birthday.   

Pampering is not overrated.  I would get used to that in a heartbeat.  

Hope all had a good day.


----------



## macraven

_the only ones in my house that gets pampering are my cats.....


home a bit ago and went to the computer to check my emails.

rats.......yahoo mail down and it won't load._


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Back from Scotland now. Had a wonderful trip and my mother had a fantastic celebration for her 80th........*it was so nice getting everyone from immediate family, cousins, distant relatives and friends altogether in one place at one time.*
> 
> Restaurant was beautiful and it was just perfect. Not every day you're 80
> 
> Got some beautiful pictures too.
> 
> So back to normality after 4 days of being pampered and waited on..........
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok



we don't do normal here.  lol with my family it'd be a miracle a group that extended could stand to be in one place at the same time.

going to share some pics?

off to do today's humpty hump dance, have a good one


----------



## macraven

_ wednesday _


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> we don't do normal here.  lol with my family it'd be a miracle a group that extended could stand to be in one place at the same time.



Lol.......isn't every family the same in some old way.......

My sister and I spent ages on a very carefully laid out table plan.....complete with place cards so there was no ambiguity about who was sitting where..........my suggestion........there's usually someone one would wish to avoid.......I'll say no more so I don't get into any trouble......not like me at all.........


We have had fog all day last couple of days.....clears up in time for it to get dark! 

So.........spent the afternoon ironing.........did spend the morning shopping for new big dining room lamps.......we saw thousands and went to loads of places.......trouble is I know exactly what I want, and didn't find it. Have to keep searching


----------



## tink1957

Welcome back Carole..glad mum had a good day...where are the pics?

It's been lovely this week..temps in the 70's...think I'll clean up that pile of stuff I left last fall in the backyard since I have 3 days off or I might just play here all day


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, so glad your mum had so many wishing her a happy 80th birthday.
> 
> Pampering is not overrated.  I would get used to that in a heartbeat.
> 
> Hope all had a good day.



Thanks Lynne.........it was a very special day.....and once most people left and it was just a group of around 15 or so of us left in the hotel left it got even better........yes pampering is something I could never get tired of. I found a castle near mum that does spa type breaks that I never knew existed........plans are afoot......lol......



tink1957 said:


> Welcome back Carole..glad mum had a good day...where are the pics?
> 
> It's been lovely this week..temps in the 70's...think I'll clean up that pile of stuff I left last fall in the backyard since I have 3 days off or I might just play here all day



Thanks Vicki.......better not put any pictures up.........be like a rogues gallery 

3 days off.........don't waste it all working


----------



## Bluer101

Sorry no wednesday camel. We arrived at CB about 12:30 pm. We are waiting for our suite and have been checking the place out. I have to say so far I'm impressed for the money. This place is huge!

Well got our room.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Bluer.  I'd like to stay there, but my kids want the unlimited express pass.  So, like to hear how your DS likes it.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Nice Bluer.  I'd like to stay there, but my kids want the unlimited express pass.  So, like to hear how your DS likes it.



We won't stay here and visit the parks. We are moving to RPR (second home)in the morning. We only did this because RPR had no rooms for a reasonable price for tonight. So we are using it for a relaxing resort day. 

As for DS he likes, he said it's good but it's not RPR or PBH, lol. He is spoiled. 

But so far I could recomend for a stay before deluxe or a goof off.


----------



## keishashadow

I have it on good authority the camel is doing the backstroke on the other side of that big old pool

every time I see a pic of that water feature expect to see somebody diving off the top level ala the olympics.

did u eat there? what's your opinion of the rooms?



Bluer101 said:


> Sorry no wednesday camel. We arrived at CB about 12:30 pm. We are waiting for our suite and have been checking the place out. I have to say so far I'm impressed for the money. This place is huge!
> 
> Well got our room.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, the one thing i did read about Cbay that i would like is they have a tuna casserole dish at the food court.
other than that, i'll take a pass on staying there.

reading that orlando temps have been great.
can't say the same for where i am._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> I have it on good authority the camel is doing the backstroke on the other side of that big old pool
> 
> every time I see a pic of that water feature expect to see somebody diving off the top level ala the olympics.
> 
> did u eat there? what's your opinion of the rooms?



We got the tower poolside family suite. I have to say they are pretty neat for the price. There is ample room for the 3 of us. We ate some nachos poolside for a early snack. They are average. We also just ate dinner here too. DW had make your own salad bar at the bayliner diner. She brought it upstairs to the bowling alley. DS and I ordered dinner there as we liked the idea of sitting lane side. DS had chicken quesadillas and I had a turkey wrap with a cesar salad. It was good also. Most of the food here remind me of bar food or CS in the parks. If you keep that in mind then you will have no issue. 

We are watching TF dark if the moon poolside now, very nice out here today. 




macraven said:


> _Bluer, the one thing i did read about Cbay that i would like is they have a tuna casserole dish at the food court.
> other than that, i'll take a pass on staying there.
> 
> reading that orlando temps have been great.
> can't say the same for where i am._



DW was talking about that dish but opted for the salad bar. She said it was good too. 

Well we will sleep in and go home in the morning, home next door at RPR.


----------



## Lynne G

Spring is being so kind, it's officially spring tomorrow.  Today, it's 27 degrees out, and 2 to 3 inches of snow tomorrow. Below average temps to follow.  No need to put away my winter coat yet.  

Thanks for the info and picture Bluer.  Glad to hear you are enjoying USO.


----------



## macraven

_i swear, sometimes i think we are neighbors LynneG.......

except our snow is not supposed to stick for very long.
and we are only at freezing point right now.

this is thursday..........Mr Mac and i are going out to eat tonight and it won't be at macdonalds.....
but still a jeans type of place._


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Mac, Mr. G only will eat at a jeans type of place.  It is Thursday, and I hope the snow tomorrow will not stick around much.  We still have some piles from the last snow.  It's been rather cool temps, except for a day or two last week.  That wind was cold yesterday, even though it was close to 40.

Have a great day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluers.....have a blast at RP 

Lynne and mac.......stay warm..........

Mac room for a third at dinner tonight? My boys are having something I can't eat now..............so it's just me to feed..........


Fog cleared early today and it's a beautiful day.......heading back out soon as it's too nice to stay in............need some stuff from Clinique........although it's better when I'm paying in dollars not pounds.......much more fun to shop in Orlando.

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Spring is being so kind, it's officially spring tomorrow.  Today, it's 27 degrees out, and 2 to 3 inches of snow tomorrow. Below average temps to follow.  No need to put away my winter coat yet.
> 
> Thanks for the info and picture Bluer.  Glad to hear you are enjoying USO.



I'm hoping we get more rain instead of the snow tonight!

bluer - sounds like you had a nice night.

tuna casserole is one of those things I ate one too many times as a kid...at least my mom put potato chips on the top

good day all


----------



## Bluer101

DS and I checked in before 8 am at RPR. Got room keys and went back to CB. We had a nice breakfast in room and just packed up and at RPR. We should have printed express this morn. The line is over 30 deep and the whole lobby is packed. Oh well, on vacation time. Talk later.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> DS and I checked in before 8 am at RPR. Got outlets and went back to CB. We had a nice breakfast in room and just packed up and at RPR. We should have printed express this morn. The line is over 30 deep and the whole lobby is packed. Oh well, on vacation time. Talk later.



surprised you could check into RPR while still be registered guest @ CB.  that doesn't work at park down the road.

came back to ask if u know if the platinum dining credit applies to CB stays.  do know you can't get it on consecutive stays at RPR & PBH.


----------



## macraven

_LynneG, of course there is room for you.

and if you don't show up on time, i'll send the tacos from taco bell to you by express.

hope they stay warm when you get them._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> surprised you could check into RPR while still be registered guest @ CB.  that doesn't work at park down the road.
> 
> came back to ask if u know if the platinum dining credit applies to CB stays.  do know you can't get it on consecutive stays at RPR & PBH.



YF credits or benefits do not apply to CB. 

As for that other place I dont know what your talking about.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _LynneG, of course there is room for you.
> 
> and if you don't show up on time, i'll send the tacos from taco bell to you by express.
> 
> hope they stay warm when you get them._




It was little old me that invited myself to dinner......lol........although can you have a word with Mr Mac as I'm not fond of Mexican food......unless its nachos or fajitas minus the cheese.......


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> YF credits or benefits do not apply to CB.
> 
> As for that other place I dont know what your talking about.



lol, it has it's moments

thanks, had a feeling the perks wouldn't translate


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac is home from the dentist.
not up to par so no eating out tonight.
phooey......

i figure he can make a sandwich for dinner while i hit taco bell.
son has another surgery in the morning so he stops eating at midnight.
i'll take him with when i go for the border tonight._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _Mr Mac is home from the dentist.
> not up to par so no eating out tonight.
> phooey......
> 
> i figure he can make a sandwich for dinner while i hit taco bell.
> son has another surgery in the morning so he stops eating at midnight.
> i'll take him with when i go for the border tonight._



Swing by bubba Gumps my treat, waiting now.


----------



## macraven

_tell you what.
come up to chicago, go to Navy Pier and i'll meet you there.
don't forget, dinner is on youse tonight._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _Mr Mac is home from the dentist.
> not up to par so no eating out tonight.
> phooey......
> 
> i figure he can make a sandwich for dinner while i hit taco bell.
> son has another surgery in the morning so he stops eating at midnight.
> i'll take him with when i go for the border tonight._



that 2nd surgery came around quick, good luck to DS

used the st paddy's corned beef to make reubens here, nom


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> that 2nd surgery came around quick, good luck to DS9
> _used the st paddy's corned beef to make reubens here, nom_


_


i'm sure you have left overs.

i'll ditch taco bell and bluer and come to your house for the food you made yesterday.i'm sure you have left overs.

i'll ditch taco bell and bluer and come to your house for the food you made yesterday._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _tell you what.
> come up to chicago, go to Navy Pier and i'll meet you there.
> don't forget, dinner is on youse tonight._



We are sitting at Bubba Gumps reading this and DS points this out, lol


----------



## Lynne G

The Mac house is sick bay again.  Hope DS's surgery, round 2, goes well.  Hope Mr. Mac is ready to treat his lady this weekend.  We just went to Taco Bell, so thanks for the tacos Mac.

Getting ready for the snow.


----------



## macraven

_bluer, you are a hoot.
tell son he has a good eye..


i'm only 53.1 miles north of that BG.

you did have the shrimp for me, didn't you?



yea, LynneG, 2 weeks ago the gut, now the deviated septum.
he's just now able to stand up right and walk.
so after tomorrow's surgery, back to bed for some days.

ended up taking him out to Red Robin for his last meal he is going to have for the next few days._


----------



## macraven

_get up sleepy heads.
you are gonna be late for work...._


----------



## Bluer101

Just got up and eating in the room. 

I took lots of photos for you.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

DH & DS are in IOA doing the water rides right now and I'm relaxing by the pool. It's nice out and pool isn't crowded yet. Lol
Wishing you guys were here with us.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Mrs. Bluer.  We are at 32 degrees with 3 inches of snow and then freezing rain.  News said Orlando's temp is 90 degrees.  Those water rides and pool time are some of our favorite activities at USO.


----------



## Bluer101

I will try and share the warmth.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the pictures Bluer.  Wish I was there.


----------



## macraven

_is that a turkey wrap?

it all looks good.
i have had the nachos a couple of times.
once i eat the toppings, i'm done with it.


got home from the hospital around 4.
i get to be the nurse for the next 48 hours._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _is that a turkey wrap?
> 
> it all looks good.
> i have had the nachos a couple of times.
> once i eat the toppings, i'm done with it.
> 
> 
> got home from the hospital around 4.
> i get to be the nurse for the next 48 hours._



Take care of DS. 

Yep, turkey wrap, nachos, and quesadillas. We all share as usual. 

Waiting for HE from IOA to US for mardigras parade.


----------



## macraven

_how many beads did you all catch tonight?_


----------



## macraven

_lights out time!_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

We had a great time last night at the parade. We caught a lot of beads. Different colors than in the past. There were some different floats this time. Today we are doing some pool time again and going in tonight for the parade again. One can never have enough beads!


----------



## pcstang

Looks busy today! Got this of FB.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

I'm glad I'm at the hotel pool and not in that line. Lol


----------



## macraven

_that is for today??
makes you glad you stay onsite when you know the crowds are rolling in_


----------



## tink1957

Sitting at subway eating a sandwich on my lunch hour....wish I was at the pool with Mrs bluer....although at this point I wouldn't want to be seen in a swimsuit


----------



## Bluer101

DS and I just got back from the IOA for water fun again. Joining DW for lunch and pool. Same food as yesterday, nachos at Bula never get old. 

The entrance today to IOA is a zoo. Hanging poolside with our favorite server for the afternoon. Then going to get our beads on. 

Tink, 

The greatest thing about the parks and resorts, no one cares what you wear or look like, hell never see these people again except hanging with homies.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _that is for today??
> makes you glad you stay onsite when you know the crowds are rolling in_



Yes it is! Onsite all the way!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> DS and I just got back from the IOA for water fun again. Joining DW for lunch and pool. Same food as yesterday, nachos at Bula never get old.
> 
> The entrance today to IOA is a zoo. Hanging poolside with our favorite server for the afternoon. Then going to get our beads on.
> 
> Tink,
> 
> The greatest thing about the parks and resorts, no one cares what you wear or look like, hell never see these people again except hanging with homies.



Love having a water rides day! Enjoy the pool time! We are staying at PBH Memorial Day week...do they have nachos there also? Love them at RPR.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Love having a water rides day! Enjoy the pool time! We are staying at PBH Memorial Day week...do they have nachos there also? Love them at RPR.



I honestly don't remember but love their chicken wings poolside.


----------



## marciemi

Bluers - will you guys still be there tomorrow night?  We plan to head over for the Mardi Gras parade and the B-52 concert. That is, if my son ever gets here.  His flight from Boston today on SW was cancelled and they had nothing else available today so he's on a 5:40am flight (!!) tomorrow morning - connecting too instead of non-stop.    So since he'll be up at 3am or so I'm not sure how motivated he's going to be but we'll see!


----------



## marciemi

And a few pics for you guys from the MK on Thursday watching the US Navy Blue Angel flyover!


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> Bluers - will you guys still be there tomorrow night?  We plan to head over for the Mardi Gras parade and the B-52 concert. That is, if my son ever gets here.  His flight from Boston today on SW was cancelled and they had nothing else available today so he's on a 5:40am flight (!!) tomorrow morning - connecting too instead of non-stop.    So since he'll be up at 3am or so I'm not sure how motivated he's going to be but we'll see!




_don't tell me, weather related.

snow?


guess someone in charge of weather didn't get the memo it is now spring._


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, this morning, we had an early start to a far away soccer game, and DD said our street looks like a Christmas card.  Yeah, 5 inches of wet snow will do it.  And we were below freezing last night, so the roads this morning were icy.  

Hope all are doing well.  We are safe at home after a long day of soccer.  Time to kick off the shoes before all stare me down as to what is for dinner.


----------



## macraven

_pcstang, i looked at your picture again with the long line of cars.

made me think of chicago everyday traffic in rush hour.

i'm so glad i moved out of the city years ago.
i could walk and pass all the cars lined up and use the train to get home after work.



LynneG, i hate to be the first to tell you that your weather really suxs.
you'll be glad when snow leaves for the summer months.

i say go to taco bell for dinner.
everyone should hit that place at least a few times a week._


----------



## pcstang

Macraven  - I've seen the traffic in Chicago. I have family that lives outside of Chicago and attended a wedding there in 2010. Did a Segway tour with our group of 16 around the city. That was the highlight of the trip. Oh, and Weber Grill was outstanding. We stayed right down the street at a new Residence Inn. Reminds me of the traffic on I-4 in Orlando, the worlds biggest parking lot as we referred to it.

LynneG and the rest of you up north....I don't know how you do it! 80's and humidity are back for us and I love it. Starting getting the pool ready yesterday. Won't be long. Only 65 more days til our next USO adventure. Doing at least 8 night this time. It's only been a month since we went but, it feels like years!!!


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Bluers - will you guys still be there tomorrow night?  We plan to head over for the Mardi Gras parade and the B-52 concert. That is, if my son ever gets here.  His flight from Boston today on SW was cancelled and they had nothing else available today so he's on a 5:40am flight (!!) tomorrow morning - connecting too instead of non-stop.    So since he'll be up at 3am or so I'm not sure how motivated he's going to be but we'll see!



I wish but we are leaving around noon or so. We have to go back and row the boat to make more money for more trips. 

We did not watch any of the 2 this weekend as we have no idea who they are. We wish for the b 52 but we have work Monday and DS is off.


----------



## tink1957

Marcie...awesome pics over the castle


----------



## marciemi

Mac - it was snowing but I don't think that's why it was cancelled since they made the call like 5 hours early and it was the only one they cancelled today on SW (that itinerary).  No reason was given (shocking I know).

Bluer - okay, thanks - safe travels back and let us know the next time you're here.  We reworked plans and I think will do AK tomorrow instead since DS will be up at 3am to catch his flight plus I have an early morning at the MK (and BOG reservations) on Monday so don't think we want that late of a night.  

Thanks Tink - it was fun to watch!  (Especially the people who were clueless that it was going to happen!).


----------



## macraven

_sorry your son got caught in that cancelled flight.
hopefully he will get a good sleep in before he has to be up at 3 to get the early morning flight.

it's so nice that all your boys spend a lot of time with you and royce.

i don't get to see my one son that much that lives on the east coast.
so expensive for him to fly back home.
did get to see him in december as he officiated his brothers wedding held near us.
other 2 live near by so see them a lot.
todd only moved 3 miles from home when he married and he comes in and out to see us frequently.
have one more son at home so i never miss him as he is always here ......lol

marcie, how long of a drive for you to reach orlando parks?_


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> I wish but we are leaving around noon or so. *We have to go back and row the boat to make more money for more trips.*
> 
> We did not watch any of the 2 this weekend as we have no idea who they are. We wish for the b 52 but we have work Monday and DS is off.








 plundering is a good thing

you are sorely tempting me to lop off a Disney night and sneak up to RPR for a night in May

marci - cool pics.  is the MK still a no-fly zone?  have u seen the 'christian' sky writing over MGM lately?  wondering if the guy quit, haven't observed last few visits.


----------



## tink1957

The sky writer was at universal when we were there a few weeks ago....guess he went over to the darkside like us


----------



## macraven

_TWD on in about 5 hours.

planning dinner around my show time_


----------



## Bluer101

Keisha, 

Let me know what day you guys are thinking. We could come up too. 

Marci, are you doing the B-52 tonight?

We are home, cars washed, grocery shopping done. Next, dinner and TWD! 

I will get photos up for RPR King suite soon, I took quite a few.


----------



## macraven

_at least bluer has his priorities straight.
he is home, did his chores and now waiting for twd to start 3 hours from now._


----------



## Bluer101

Here are RPR renovation photos. 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/royal-pacific-resort-2015-room-refurbishment-photos.3392580/

At first it was ok, but after a day we really like the new look. The only complaint would be they never changed out old electrical outlets and switches. Plus still have the old AC thermostats which are very tired.


----------



## macraven

_bluer, thanks for sharing the photos.

was the sofa bed an improvement?

on another thread, it was mentioned that T2 will be next.

looks like i will not be able to be in my regular room come october if they start T3 then.
_


----------



## macraven

_lights out but for some of you i know you'll be turning the lights on in about 3 hours_


----------



## Lynne G

It's Monday......


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _bluer, thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> was the sofa bed an improvement?
> 
> on another thread, it was mentioned that T2 will be next.
> 
> looks like i will not be able to be in my regular room come october if they start T3 then._



The sofa bed is hard as a rock and the same bed at CB for their suites. There is no springs it's a fold out board with a 2 inch 3 piece attached pad. DS was glad to be in his own bed last night. Also the coffee table is extremely heavy. It has to be over 100 pounds and not good for my back to pull out his bed.


----------



## macraven




----------



## tink1957

Hi 
I'm considering booking our flights for fall since it's unlikely to be any cheaper than $118 rt.  I usually book when SW has their post memorial day sale but availability is good now so I probably will book soon...maybe today since I have the day off and too much time on my hands

Not sure how I feel about the new rooms at RPR.... I prefer baths over showers.

Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## macraven

_tink, is it about a 5-6 hour drive for you if you don't fly?_


----------



## tink1957

mac...it's a 7 1/2 - 8 hour drive vs a 1 hour drive to the airport and a little over an hour flight.

I hate riding in a car for long distances so I'm flying as long as airfare is cheap.


----------



## macraven

_good choice_


----------



## macraven

_someone bring the dog back in the house, it's almost time to turn off the lights._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _someone bring the dog back in the house, it's almost time to turn off the lights._



If you had a dog it would be called............Scoot


----------



## goofyfigment

Howdy everyone, just stopping in to say hi....today has been a very odd day, decided i would follow up with the rainforest regarding our farewell party on 4-5-15 only to find out all the people involved in the booking no longer work there...ugh...are they trying to make a bride go crazy!!!!

hope everyone had a good tuesday - bluers sorry we missed you this weekend but den was in clearwater on saturday for phillies spring training and i worked and sunday we were trying to finish up some of the wedding stuff which is still undone and we are almost in single digits lol


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!  Quick pop in....still colder than normal temperatures here.  Florida in one week!


----------



## macraven

_we got 5.5 inches of snow yesterday, didn't you get it also?_


----------



## Lynne G

OK, we are a week away from the start of April.  Walked the dog this morning, 27 degrees.  I wish I had warmer gloves.

oh -- and the poor camel still has his winter coat on, even though it's the last Wednesday in March.

Take care all!

Goofyfigment - that's awful.  I hope it all gets straightened out.  

Kfish- wahoo- Florida trip coming up soon.

Mac - no more snow - please!


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> OK, we are a week away from the start of April.  Walked the dog this morning, 27 degrees.  I wish I had warmer gloves.
> 
> oh -- and the poor camel still has his winter coat on, even though it's the last Wednesday in March.
> 
> Take care all!
> 
> Goofyfigment - that's awful.  I hope it all gets straightened out.
> 
> Kfish- wahoo- Florida trip coming up soon.
> 
> Mac - no more snow - please!





macraven said:


> _we got 5.5 inches of snow yesterday, didn't you get it also?_





goofyfigment said:


> Howdy everyone, just stopping in to say hi....today has been a very odd day, decided i would follow up with the rainforest regarding our farewell party on 4-5-15 only to find out all the people involved in the booking no longer work there...ugh...are they trying to make a bride go crazy!!!!
> 
> hope everyone had a good tuesday - bluers sorry we missed you this weekend but den was in clearwater on saturday for phillies spring training and i worked and sunday we were trying to finish up some of the wedding stuff which is still undone and we are almost in single digits lol



It was a busy zoo anyways with the parade especially Saturday night. There were so many rude people. DW had here wrist cut by another girls hand from the bead catching. Then the guy beside her was yanking them out of her hands too. I just gave him a mean look towards the end and he stopped. 

Hope you get your wedding stuff straightened out. 

This is for Mac and Lynne.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> This is for Mac and Lynne.




_this is precious !!_


----------



## keishashadow

that is a great hump day picture!!!

steve I booked the PBH today for just one night on Wednesday 5/20 before we head to Clearwater for a few days so we can get our beach on.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the weekly pic Mr bluer...if it weren't for you we might forget what day it is 

I booked our fall flights yesterday...still haven't decided whether to do a night at RPR or visit the motherland for a night at pop and mnsshp....or should we go to epcot for Food & Wine?  Too many choices...at least if we go to the Halloween party we don't have to deal with the fastpass mess.

We're having lovely weather here for the next few days...temps in the high 70's then the bottom falls out and it's back to the 30's for the weekend...enough with winter already...it's supposed to be spring

Goofy...hope everything goes smoothly from now on...don't worry...be happy...you're about to marry the one you love at the place you love

Happy hump day to all


----------



## buckeev

Happy Late Slump Day...

Hi Mac


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> that is a great hump day picture!!!
> 
> steve I booked the PBH today for just one night on Wednesday 5/20 before we head to Clearwater for a few days so we can get our beach on.



Oh man, that's in the middle of the week. I wish we could do that but we will have to pass. 

But good for you guys to pull of a day.


----------



## keishashadow

steve - we'll catch up with u guys in October!

tink - not sure if loophole still in place but we were able to book FP+ on day we used only MNSSHP tix by linking them to our MDE account, entered 'early' @ 4 pm.  F&W on weekends is scarier than most haunts lol


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Happy Late Slump Day...
> 
> Hi Mac





_i see youse...._


----------



## macraven

_i'll be catching lots of homies in october.
it can't come soon enough!_


----------



## Lynne G

OK Mac, snow this Saturday, when kid and i are doing a 5K.  I'm going to get warmer gloves before then.

Hi Schumi!

Hmm October.  Ditch the kids and DH?  Maybe not this year.


----------



## tink1957

Today is my firstborn's birthday...my girl turned 29...man do I feel old...just seems like yesterday she was learning to crawl.

I sent Trey to publix to get a cake and he came back with a chantilly cake covered in mixed berries...best cake ever...it's all I can do to resist eating the whole thing or what's left of it after we all had seconds...yum.

Hi Carole...

Janet...the day I'm trying to decide what to do is 10/6...a Tuesday so if I go to Epcot crowds probably won't be too bad.  It would be cheaper to go to mnsshp which we haven't done since 2009 and I've done Food & Wine almost every year since 2008.  Oh well, I have 6 months to decide.

Lynne...ditch the kids and come play with us this fall...we have cookies.

mac...is it October yet? I'm ready


----------



## macraven

_ to tink's girl.

the cake sounds scrumptious.

yes, october is a long way off and it won't have snow there.

LynneG, i'm sick of snow also.
mr mac and i went to wisconsin for dinner tonight (well, it is only 3 miles away from us) and it was snowing...
snow flakes falling as we came home, but they didn't follow us to our driveway.

he leaves in the morning for new zealand.
which means i'll be up early friday as i'm the only dropping him off at the airport._


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Tink's oldest.  What a great cake.    
I'll have to think about October some more.

Safe travels to Mr. Mac.

Thank goodness it's Friday.  I am so ready for the work week to be done.  Freezing rain right now, so I'm glad it turns to snow.  I'd rather drive in snow than freezing rain.

Have a great week-end to all!


----------



## keishashadow

it's the winter that wouldn't die...snow forecast here again tonight too



macraven said:


> _*i'll be catching lots of homies in october*.
> it can't come soon enough!_



not if we catch you 1st

to Tink's #1.  no idea what a chantilly cake but I always liked the Big Bopper (google it youngsters lol)

have a good weekend all!


----------



## macraven

_i tell you that toll way traffic to Ohare gets worse everytime i have to go on it!
always an accident and down to one or two lanes then.
this time it was a car crash and the car caught on fire.

try driving for 3 miles going 5 mph when you are in a hurry to drop someone off to catch a flight.
this is the main reason i try to use MKE for 90% of my flights.

while Mr Mac is gone, i'm sure the cats will be sleeping in my bed......_
_it's like having a little kid sleep with you, you can't get a decent sleep thinking you are going to roll over on them _

_lake effect snow this morning and 8 with the w/c._
_but, good news is a warm up for monday, yay._

_keisha, i need to google the big bopper cake._
_that one i don't know._

_later homies...._


----------



## Lynne G

yeah, traffic around our airport is alot like O'Hare.  I sometimes take the train, a longer ride, but at least it's consistent.  Glad to hear Mr. Mac got there in time.  Kitties are always fun, but I would not like them in my bed.  Even the dog does not get a part of the bed.


----------



## schumigirl

Belated birthday wishes to Danielle.......hope she had a lovely day 


Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, a 5k race early this morning.  Nice to run at 2 degrees above freezing, with a very cold wind that makes it feel 10 degrees colder.  Made me run faster, that's for sure.  Next time, I wish it was a tad warmer.  That may not be for another months.

Hope all are doing well.  Snow flurries for us, and a nice warm cup of tea.


----------



## macraven

_LynneG  ......i know you said it was cold but all i could think of is how thin you will get with all the running..._


----------



## Bluer101

Sorry I can't play catchup with everyone but dad was taken to the hospital this am by 911. Severe dehydration and other issues again. He seems to be making this a monthly issue. They are running all types of test again plus thinks he has a small blockage again. Will post when I find out more.


----------



## Lynne G

Prayers for Bluer's Dad.  Hope they figure out how to keep him healthier.


----------



## macraven

_'s and prayers Bluer.

keep us posted._


----------



## Bluer101

He is better because of iv fluids right now. We are still waiting for blood culture tests and fecal tests hopefully in the morning. Will post when I know more, thank you everyone. This has been nothing but a roller coaster that none of use want to ride.


----------



## tink1957

to the bluers I know it's hard to see your dad going through all he has in the last year.  Hope they find out what's going on and he feels better soon.


----------



## buckeev

Just a quick pit stop to offer Prayers for Poppa Bluer!


----------



## pcstang

Hugs to the Bluer family from ours!


----------



## macraven

_thanx for updating us Bluer.
pray that your dad has good news with the cultures and tests in the morning.
hope you and mrs bluer can rest tonight.

the homies here and those that read the thread, are thinking of your entire family tonight.

_


----------



## goofyfigment

Hugs the the bluers, hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks everyone. Nothing new this morning. Hope to find out something today. We are going to get some second opinions from other doctors. This cannot keep going on monthly. My father 3 years ago weighed 265 and just 6 months ago 240 now today he is right around 160. Everyone that knows me knows I'm tall and do is my dad. 

Just a quick rundown for homies that don't know the history. 

3 years ago my dad age 66 goes in for his first colonoscopy. Just put it off as being pretty healthy for his age. While in procedure at the end a small mass from what they say was scar tissue from a self healed perforation. So when they noticed that along with the air pressure from the procedure it blew right open. So he woke up in extreme pain and rush to the hospital for emergency surgery. 

After 4 hours we finally saw him in Icu. We were told they had to remove the whole colon due to diverticulitis and now he has an ilostomy bag. So after a almost long year with all types of infections, bag changing, etc he gets the go ahead for reversal. 

So goes in for reversal and it becomes a huge nightmare again. In and out of the hospital and such. He then developed huge hernias around all his surgery areas. So after dealing with that for almost another year he then gets a green light to fix the hernia and tummy tuck due to the surgeries. 

So this past August he goes in and has been in every month due to to many issues. So that's the quick version.


----------



## schumigirl

Hugs to the Bluers and dad........what a time of it you are all having. Hope you get some answers and a solution for dad 


Trying to pick paint for kitchen today  so much choice and none of them right. I do like to use Dulux paint as I find it nicer to paint with, but going to mooch around a few places tomorrow for alternatives.

Off to have a cuppa tea and I made some gluten free blueberry and coconut muffins yesterday.........only two left so DH and I will have them......DS doesnt like them as they don't have chocolate in......lol.....I did make him chocolate krispies and a flourless chocolate cake.........so he has plenty left!

Have a great week


----------



## macraven

_was hoping for great news from Bluer this morning.
but, no news is not bad news.

sending hugs and prayers 


hi schumi, didn't see you sneak in, it's almost 1:00 and you are getting ready to make dinner_


----------



## buckeev

Poppa Bluer...still in my thoughts-n-prayers...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> hi schumi, didn't see you sneak in, it's almost 1:00 and you are getting ready to make dinner_




Dinner was lush (always think of Todd when I say that.....miss him on here) I had baked salmon, sweet potato and roasted courgette and red pepper...........they had caramelised onion sausages and mash....lovely buttery creamy mash...........looked even lusher than mine!!!

I'm nearly ready for bed now and you won't even have eaten dinner.........time difference sucks! And our clocks went forward last night so we're back to 6 hours difference! 

Forgot to say.......enjoy WD tonight


----------



## Lynne G

Good night Schumi.  Funny, around 4pm our time, the moon could be clearly seen high in the sky.  Ahh, day light savings tine.

Bluer, sending more prayers to dear Dad.  I hope they can finally find something to help him not needing hospital entry every month.

Another cool day, and Schumi most likely had a much lusher dinner than us.  I feel like soup tonight, we'll see what the vote is.  One kid will like It, the other may not.  DH does not care, he eats what I make.


----------



## macraven

_i just went to Burger King for picking up dinner.

twd on later, watching the marathon season still today_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....I love the lighter nights too.........yes it's weird to be going to bed when you are having dinner......lol........

I missed your post on your 5k run..........well done.....and in the cold too........my ultimate nightmare....cold and running.....cos I'm so unfit........don't think I could run to the end of our driveway....... Then, that's what cars are for....lol......


----------



## schumigirl

Still up.......not in the least bit tired........it's 11.15 but really only 10.15 in my mind........

Twin Peaks is being re run from the beginning so have TiVo'd them to watch......loved that show!! Till it got.......really weird!


----------



## macraven

_oh now i remember.

it's your day light savings time of the year........


i'm catching up on my walking dead spoiler sites.
want to read them all before the show starts tonight._


----------



## tink1957

Prayers for bluers dad ...hope everything goes well and you get good news for a change.

Danielle says thanks for all the birthday wishes.

Oooh....WD spoiler sites...I'm off to Google that now


----------



## RAPstar

So instead of Orlando, I'm doing something completely different and doing a very small weekend trip to Chicago in about 3 weeks with my very best friend Zach! Woo!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Bluer - thoughts to you and your Dad....unfortunately I know that road much too often

Took Chris to an Easter Egg Hunt yesterday.  He loved being outside, but it was freezing.    He enjoyed the East Bunny, but really had no desire to pick up cold, wet eggs 

Only 3 more sleeps before our trip!


----------



## macraven

_andy, be sure to bring a jacket, the wind off the lake can make the temps drop.

are you doing downtown and the tourist stuff?

this coming weekend?

you'll have fun in town._


----------



## pcstang

RAPstar said:


> So instead of Orlando, I'm doing something completely different and doing a very small weekend trip to Chicago in about 3 weeks with my very best friend Zach! Woo!



So, it's probably too late and too cold but I highly recommend a Segway tour of downtown. Did it in Chicago, Dallas and mt Dora, which is just north if orlando, so far. Awesome to do! My parents have done Segway tours everywhere they go and absolutely love it!


----------



## macraven

_hi kfish

_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _oh now i remember.
> 
> it's your day light savings time of the year........
> 
> 
> i'm catching up on my walking dead spoiler sites.
> want to read them all before the show starts tonight._



Yep....dst now........was awake so early this morning.........even made my own morning cuppa!! 



pcstang said:


> So, it's probably too late and too cold but I highly recommend a Segway tour of downtown. Did it in Chicago, Dallas and mt Dora, which is just north if orlando, so far. Awesome to do! My parents have done Segway tours everywhere they go and absolutely love it!



pc........we love Mt Dora........we keep meaning to go back and visit again, such a lovely little place to spend a few hours. I did try a Segway once in Switzerland............now, I think I'm a good driver, good co-ordination and such....but oh my.......that was not my best moment........lol........


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> _hi kfish
> 
> _


----------



## macraven

_bluer, how is dad today?_


----------



## Bluer101

Most of my dad is getting back to somewhat regular. But what we knew from last month is now he will be having a pacemaker install tomorrow. After being a fib for almost 10 years and because of his digestive track the meds for a fib are not being absorbed enough. So now is the time for the pacemaker. So heading over to the hospital to chat for a while. Will post soon.


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> _andy, be sure to bring a jacket, the wind off the lake can make the temps drop.
> 
> are you doing downtown and the tourist stuff?
> 
> this coming weekend?
> 
> you'll have fun in town._



I'm seeing two musicals then going to the art museum and exploring downtown and such on Sunday. 



pcstang said:


> So, it's probably too late and too cold but I highly recommend a Segway tour of downtown. Did it in Chicago, Dallas and mt Dora, which is just north if orlando, so far. Awesome to do! My parents have done Segway tours everywhere they go and absolutely love it!



If I had more time and money I certainly would but we really only have 2 full days in the city.


----------



## RAPstar

Oh and I'll be out there in about 2 weeks, April 17-20


----------



## Lynne G

Continued prayers to bluer and family.  Hopefully the pacemaker will help his heart be more regular in beating.  I am almost in the same boat with my mom.  So far, drugs are helping, but the end may be a pacemaker.  

Have fun in Chicago Rapstar. 

Another day cool enough for a winter jacket.  With the wind, hat was needed too.

Think spring all!


----------



## macraven

_bluer and LynneG, prayers and hugs for both of your parents.

my dad had a pacemaker put in when he was 68 and it did the trick.
no problems with the ticker then

bluer, your dad will really improve when the pacemaker is in him._


----------



## schumigirl

Continued good wishes for papa Bluer 


Finally got paint I like for kitchen today.............ended up getting a specially mixed colour as I just didn't see anything I liked from normal paints. Have to bake today so will start tomorrow.

Blowing a hoolie here again today.....it is spring isn't it


----------



## macraven

_i wish it was spring here today....



what color did you go with LynneG for the kitchen.
neon green, purple passion, sunshine yellow, midnight blue?????_


----------



## schumigirl

Spring has got lost............


----------



## tink1957

Raven...it was Carole who's painting her kitchen but inquiring minds want to know what color she went with....

Robbie...hope you have a blast in the windy city.

Bluer...hang in there, it will get better...continued prayers and good wishes for your dad 

Lynne...sending our warm weather your way...we currently have temps in the 70's and thunderstorms   it should reach you in a few weeks if all goes well 

Tomorrow is Trey's birthday...yes that's right...I had 2 kids with birthdays in the same week...which usually falls on the same week as Easter or shortly thereafter...made for one expensive month when they were growing up.

Who am I kidding...I still give them Easter baskets which cost more now since I fill them with grown-up stuff in addition to candy.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi probably went with a shade of purple.  

I should redo my kitchen, but I am not in there that much!   LoL

Rain and more rain, but still in the 30s.  Spring will be here some day. 

I cannot believe we will be in April tomorrow.  A cold April Fool's Day.  Winter seems to be getting the last laugh!


----------



## Lynne G

Update on the weather, lightning storm and hail.  Oh joy.  Freezing rain later.  More joy.


----------



## macraven

_lights out time_


----------



## schumigirl

Lights on for me.......well.......don't need a lamp early hours now as its so bright!! But cloudy too......another windy day.......brilliant sun though!

Won't be going out as I'm decorating.........Vicki........it's a light peachy/Apricot colour I've chosen........didn't go with purple/plum........we do have a very light bright kitchen with loads of natural light, and light units, but I still thought it might be too dark. Have done some edging so far and it's lovely. Bright 

Had my morning tea and raring to go................well, kinda raring to go


----------



## macraven

_well, i just came back to turn the lights on and see where the cats were in the house.

lo and belhold i find schumi here.......


i hope you had a cheese danish with that morning tea...._


----------



## schumigirl

Lol...........I wish it was a cheese Danish.............nothing as glamorous I'm afraid........I did add some blueberries though.........thought if I just ate them now I wouldn't be tempted to make those gorgeous lush blueberry coconut muffins again.........now that's a breakfast 

I really should move now.............

Hope the cats were ok and not chewing any wires........


----------



## schumigirl

Nearly forgot.......Happy Birthday to Trey...............hope he has a lovely day Vicki.......tell him best wishes from us over here........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Trey!

And nature has been fooling us.  Frozen car this morning and below freezing last night and this morning. 

Happy 1st of April all!


----------



## tink1957

Trey says thanks for the birthday wishes...we liked the cake he got for Danielle's bd so much that we got another chantilly cake for him...waiting patiently for him to get home so we can have pizza & cake.

After much debating and waffleling back and forth we finally decided to skip WDW this trip and stay at RPR on our last night.  It will give us 2 days of express at the end of our vacation...much better than jumping thru the fastpass hoops and it makes for a more relaxing time since we will be at the darkside 8 nights...is it September yet?


----------



## macraven

_to Trey !!!_


----------



## macraven

_wake up time.

who brought the cheese danish this morning?_


----------



## marciemi

I'm still huddling over coffee.  At least it's in a Monorail mug.


----------



## macraven

_marcie, are you saying you already ate my cheese danish....._


----------



## tink1957

Wish I had a cheese Danish...I ate healthy cereal ...it was good but it was no cheese Danish..lol just noticed my auto correct put danish in caps....I need another cup of coffee


----------



## schumigirl

breakfast????? 3 hours till dinner here for us..........

Second coat of kitchen done this morning.......looks lovely........just been out grocery shopping to avoid the mad rush tomorrow and Saturday.........madness!!! Then will spend weekend doing the gloss work and not much else.....it is Easter after all.

Just had a strange delivery.......ordered a book off of Amazon few weeks ago.....got email from them over a week ago to say order was cancelled.....

Book arrived today and Amazon say they didn't send it and I haven`t been charged for it...........has American return address too. So will keep a hold of it and see if American company contact me......

Beautiful day here today..........may even get some gardening done over weekend if it stays this nice.........not warm but nice to see the sun again.

Keep thinking it`s Friday today.........


----------



## macraven

_you should have a cheese danish with your dinner tonight schumi......_
_just sayin'_


----------



## Lynne G

With the kids off, it feels like a Saturday.

Windy city today.  Still cool.


----------



## schumigirl

Cheese Danish sounds good but really fancy cinammon bun right now.........my dessert was pineapple sorbet......Yep home made.......

Had pulled pork, baked sweet potato and courgettes for dinner........missed onions in the pork but hey ho..........after such a beautiful day around 6.30 the temperature just dropped and it was so cold. I wouldn't last five minutes without heating. My mum laughs when I say I'm cold, as I grew up in a big old Victorian mausoleum of a house that had ridiculously high ceilings and the stairs went on forever......so it was draughty!!! Brilliant for hide and seek though........

Think we're going to watch The Fog tonight.......original John Carpenter not the tacky remake. 

Glass of wine time


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki have posted in the CB thread but in case you don't see it.......let me know your dates again.........I've got so many people to see this year.......families!!! I detest making plans......and people are saying to me now what are your plans on x day.......who knows!!! My last sat and sun are mapped out but let me know when you're there again.........I must have deleted the email........


----------



## tink1957

Carole, were there for 8 nights 9/29- 10/7...can't wait for HHN 25


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole, were there for 8 nights 9/29- 10/7...can't wait for HHN 25





Totally resisting planning........my cousin asked me a week ago where we should reserve for dinner..........told him to ask me September 25th...........even then I won't reserve.........it goes against everything I love about Universal.


Loved The Fog tonight.........I forgot most of the movie so was good to watch..........DH wants to watch Halloween tomorrow night.........not sure about that.........


----------



## macraven

_i got up early and missed all the cheese danish this morning 

been rushing around today and now finally back home.


nothing good on tv tonight.......
guess i could clean out my closet ........or do something productive _


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Glad to hear that your ad is doing better Bluer.
Well, we made it to FL!  The weather is gorgeous.    We took Chris swimming already and he is absolutely loving being outside and not cooped up in the house.  Gonna hit the sack cause I'm pooped from the 19 hour drive.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Glad to hear that your ad is doing better Bluer.
> Well, we made it to FL!  The weather is gorgeous.    We took Chris swimming already and he is absolutely loving being outside and not cooped up in the house.  Gonna hit the sack cause I'm pooped from the 19 hour drive.




_that is one long drive......
i'm thinking that since christopher probably slept most of the ride down, he'll be raring to go around 10 pm tonight......_
_i hated when my kids did that......._


_have fun and come back with a tan!_

_how is your dad doing?_


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, how is your dad doing now?
has he improved enough to be able to return home?

hope he did fine with the pacemaker surgery._


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Glad to hear that your ad is doing better Bluer.
> Well, we made it to FL!  The weather is gorgeous.    We took Chris swimming already and he is absolutely loving being outside and not cooped up in the house.  Gonna hit the sack cause I'm pooped from the 19 hour drive.



That is a long drive!!

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## schumigirl

Pressed post  before I meant to.........

Miserable weather here today.......don't think there'll be any easter bonnets this weekend unfortunately.........it's raining.

Planned to paint the woodwork but paint seems lumpy for some reason......so will wait till tomorrow and go get some new stuff.......only bought it about 6 weeks ago. Day off for me now...........

Usual rubbish on TV for Easter.........

Hope everyone has lovely weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all went well with Bluer's Dad.  I hope he is home too.

Dreary day here also.  Thunderstorms to round out the day.

Soggy Easter weekend for us.  At least it is not snow.

Glad to hear Kfish made it and family is enjoying the Florida sun.

TGIF!   It is Friday y'all!


----------



## macraven

_i totally need the homies here to keep me in the loop on day of the week.
yesterday i thought it was wednesday and today i keep thinking it is saturday.

the school across the street for me is closed today.
always think it's saturday when i see their parking lot empty

it is not a warm day here either.
but, even with dark skies and rain, it is much better than having snow._


----------



## macraven

_heard from bluer and wanted to pass on he and the family are at the hospital.

the dad's pacemaker surgery went fine yesterday, but he is now going back into emergency surgery due to complications of the intestines. (perforated bowel)


bluer will keep me posted and will pass on info to you here as many of you have then in prayer and concerned of his situation.



bluer and family, sending prayers and 's_


----------



## schumigirl

Oh absolutely........hugs and good wishes for all of them, especially dad


----------



## Lynne G

Sending the Bluer family lots of well wishes and prayers for Dad.


----------



## macraven

_i heard from Bluer a few minutes ago and wanted to give the homies an update.

in the past 6 hours, Bluer and family has had life changing events.

his dad is out of surgery but it was not successful.
he is now in ICU 
bluer will be going in to sit with him soon.

3 years ago his dad had bowel obstruction and ended up with an ilostomy.
this past year he went through surgery for it to be reversed.
it worked and thought this was going to be a happy ending for him.

now the dad is back in the original situation of the ileostomy done again with no chance of reversal.
it will be a tough recovery but i'm sure all the homies here will have them in their thoughts, prayers and hope.
i know how tough this is going to be for the dad.
it's a mental and physical change of complete lifestyle forever.
_
_i only say that as my dad (happy birthday today dad) went thru emergency surgery 5 years ago for the same thing._
_he was left with only 4 inches of intestines and had a colostomy too._
_that is how i ended up moving home to take care of him and the needs._
_
so i do understand how difficult this time period will be for Bluer and Mrs Bluer.

Bluer, hang in there.
your dad will recover and the situation will be better over the month.

homies are here for you.
i know you are a private person but do know your friends care about you and your family._


----------



## tink1957

for bluer and family...well said raven.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Trey says thanks for the birthday wishes...we liked the cake he got for Danielle's bd so much that we got another chantilly cake for him...waiting patiently for him to get home so we can have pizza & cake.
> 
> After much debating and waffleling back and forth we finally decided to skip WDW this trip and stay at RPR on our last night.  It will give us 2 days of express at the end of our vacation...much better than jumping thru the fastpass hoops and it makes for a more relaxing time since we will be at the darkside 8 nights...is it September yet?



I really must search out this cake.  hmmm, you must like the 4th of July lol  Two of my boys are born within 2 weeks of each other, apparently I enjoyed celebrating labor day 

bluer & family - so sorry to hear of your family's troubles.  Hugs and encouragement sent your way to help your Dad get through this health crisis.

today is my family's Easter celebration.  the mr was summoned to work 4-12 tomorrow, as they don't consider it a holiday.  Will have our egg hunt, search for the Easter baskets (yes, the 3 adult 'children' still eagerly participate lol) then enjoy a leisurely dinner.  Usually, it's hectic with them needing to visit other family members.  Another chest cold has me paring down some side dishes from the menu but there will still be plenty of food to go around.  All we need is the rain to stop and temp to segue into the 40's and i'll be happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Continued good wishes for Bluers......not great news yesterday, but hope there's an improvement today.



Janet.......your Labor Day story made me smile.......I was born sept 13th and I was always called Christmas Carole as a kid  never knew why till I was much older.......lol.......Hope you feel better and enjoy the day with the kids....big and little.....I have a grown up kid that still gets Easter eggs, although we don't do the hunt now thank goodness........(I do miss it actually)



Finished decorating the kitchen today......all glossing finally done and I just made a flourless chocolate cake for tomorrow's dessert.........if it makes tomorrow..........boys are hovering already.........wish I liked it!!!

So I've earned my large glass of wine tonight I think.........

Have a great Saturday


----------



## macraven

_i'm off soon for errands.
need to get toilet paper so i won't be putting off shopping today.

but if i do, the morning newspaper is a possibility...........


good morning schumi and keisha....
our morning homie and our evening homie 


bluer, hugs and prayers for you and family continue._


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer, much good wishes and prayers for your Dad and your family. 

Mac, errand day indeed.  

Keisha, hope you are feeling better.  We finally told DM that we are all too old to hunt for baskets.  I actually do not miss the hunt.   Youngest GD is too young to even know what a basket is.

Very windy day, and cool.  

Take care all, and have a happy Easter.


----------



## pcstang

To the Bluer's.


----------



## buckeev

Continued prayers for The Blu Crew.


----------



## schumigirl

After such a beautiful day it is cold tonight.

Had windows open all day though for paint smell.....although it's low odour paint so not too bad.  But heating turned up and wine is chilled......movie on soon so not a bad way to spend a Saturday night


----------



## macraven

_oooie,  i can smell the paint here.


i'm getting high on the fumes.......



got the shopping done.
man was the place packed!!!_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support. Mr Bluer and I just got back from hospital and dad is doing ok. He is still medicated so he hasn't had a chance for everything to sink in. We are having a hard time with everything. One of us will try to keep everyone updated as things progress. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend and a Happy Easter or Happy Passover.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.......open a window mac.......on second thougt maybe not if it's cold! Your cold is very different from our cold...as someone once reminded me on here........

Yes I popped out for a few bits early this morning and the supermarket was heaving!! We only wanted lemons, ice and smoked salmon so got in and out in a flash..........stores are only closed till Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to hear mrsbluer.......hope the news gets better every day for dad.

We are all still thinking of you


----------



## macraven

_Mrs Bluer, for posting.
you are in our thoughts._


----------



## KStarfish82

Thoughts are with the Bluer crew


----------



## schumigirl

Watched The Game dvd with Michael Douglas tonight...........fantastic movie if you've never seen it..........

Hope Kfish is having a blast in Orlando and little Christopher is loving the pool.......

Having a fresh turkey for our Easter dinner tomorrow..........just us and a friend we asked over..........looking forward to seeing him actually, haven't seen him for a few months. Be nice to spoil him for the day.

Have a lovely Easter Sunday everyone.........


----------



## tink1957

Janet...you're right... Trey was the result of too many fuzzy navels at our annual 4th of July cookout 

Carole...congrats on getting your kitchen done...it's always so satisfying to see a freshly painted wall.  Your dinner sounds yummy...we're having spaghetti for Easter dinner since I have to work tomorrow. 

Watching Into the Woods tonight....maybe...if I don't fall asleep first since I only slept about 3 hours last night.

Continued prayers for the bluers...


----------



## Bluer101

Hey everyone. Extremely tired. Thank you for all your support. Dad has been moved from sicu to step down. He is doing good but not in great spirits. He still has not been told that his bag will now be pernement for the rest of his life. This is going to be the worst for him because 2 years ago this was the thing that bothered him the most. It is going to be mentally hard on him but we hope with all the support now and before he will come out positive. We still can't believe that this is happening and feels like a dream. The poor man has been thru so much for the past three years and is now back to where it all started with no hope of reversal. 

Once again I will post here as we get updated and a few minutes at night to wind down. Thank you everyone.


----------



## macraven

_blue crew _


----------



## macraven

_morning homies.
missed sun rise church but i do know waking up early is not my strong point.

i can't wait to hear about keisha's easter egg hunt.
and pictures of her mini me she has.

i bought easter candy, the good type, about a few days back.
was going to make a basket for adult son that lives with us.

he found the bag friday morning and, well, didn't need to go out and buy a fun basket as i already found candy wrappers on the counter.
when you're a kid, you get the peeps and novelty candies.
grow up and you're going with name brands....dove, cadbury, etc.


i wish i knew where he stashed the good chocolate.
chocolate goes great with coffee.  

have a wonderful Easter 

 to the Blu Crew_


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer, strength and prayers.

Happy Easter all!  Chocolate dipped strawberries made, cookies and cake next.  

Time for eating candy.  Had to sample the jelly beans earlier.  Amazingly, they go with tea.


----------



## macraven

_Mr Mac comes back from New Zealand in the morning and i was scheduled to pick him up at the airport.
knowing my track record of not getting out of bed very early in the morning,
i called and set up car service for him.

it just is not in me to drive to the aiport at 4ish tomorrow morning to pick him up at 5AM.

i sent him an email with the car service number to call once he gets his luggage.
now i am hoping that his phone is charged and he reads my email.

today i spent cleaning the joint up.
i'm sure he won't notice it at all, he'll probably have jet lag and go to bed when he gets home._


----------



## schumigirl

It only seems two minutes since he left mac.........jet lag is horrible though.......but a couple of days and he'll be back to normal............


Had a lovely day here today......weather was so beautiful and warm, then had lovely easter dinner with a good friend of ours .........Turkey was lush!!! Bought far too big a Turkey as usual so be Turkey again tomorrow and will freeze some in various forms.........

Relaxing day again tomorrow..........maybe........

Bedtime here now I think............


----------



## keishashadow

Hoppy Easter Allnow I'm wondering where the camera landednot in it's case.

Did 3 local and 4 state tax returns this afternoon hepped up on benadrylnow watching the Ten Commandments, an oldie but a goodie. 

WDW for Easter sure sounds fun, not sure re the , 12 hours is about all the patience I have for being in such close space with my collective family.

Have jr's car going into garage for inspection tomorrow, need to drive him back to school. So happy there is no snow! The SUV goes in again on Wednesday, needed a laundry list of stuff I never heard of, will likely pass it on to one of my kids later this year.

blu cru has a certain ring to it, continued good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## macraven

_i watched moses also tonight.
but i already knew the ending but stayed with it until the news came on.

yea, i like the "blu crew" nickname that homie buckeev renamed the bluer family.
it's kewl.

hope they are doing okay and that Blu dad will have a smooth recovery.

weather will be lousy tomorrow....rain and low temps
someone didn't get the memo it is spring 

chgo had a high of 65 today but our town was 45.
damn lake michigan always brings our temps down...

keisha, this must be the week of cars for your family.
hope jr's car passes inspection._


----------



## schumigirl

Mr Mac should be nearly home by now...........

Good luck with the kiddos car today Janet.....hope there's no issues. You've lost your camera??? Was it from your last trip.........

Yep continued good wishes for the bluers..........


Woke up this morning to brilliant sunshine and heat.........now we are covered in a blanket of fog and it's so cool. Windows were open, closed again. Everything is so still...not a sound around us.......can only hear the foghorn going and ships that are passing our area blasting their horns every now and again.

Hope it brightens up later...........

Have a great Easter Monday...........


----------



## keishashadow

mac I bet the mr will have a ton of amazing pictures! 

camera is (some)where my better half deposited it after egg hunt.  I need to do my own hunt this afternoon to find it.  it's the good i.e. big one, should be easy enough to find.  _ha_

isn't it nice to be able to open the windows in the spring?will be in the 60's here all week but naturally heavy rains, april showers and all. 

good week all


----------



## marciemi

Had a good Easter at Lido Beach (Sarasota area) yesterday - believe it or not, that's the first time we've made it to a "real" beach (not counting Blizzard Beach!) since we moved to FL 9 months ago!  Then Easter Dinner with friends who live in that area.  

Fun story for you all - when I found out my youngest was going to England for the year I asked on the DIS UK Forums for info on how to get best flight prices, etc.  Got in touch with one person through the DIS who is a grad student at Cambridge (where my son is this year).  We've kept in touch and she actually lent him (and my husband/other son) air mattresses to use during their recent trip out to visit.  Well, she's flying in tomorrow to WDW so we're meeting up on Wed & Thu for Sanaa/MK, shopping, DHS & BOG!  When we'd been in touch about the trip I offered to help her with finding ADR's and setting up FPP's and she was like "Oh, I have all that done already - here's my schedule" - I remarked that I'd forgotten we'd met here on the DIS!  (We've just always emailed since about a year ago).


----------



## schumigirl

Yep love having windows open when weather is nice! Good luck with the camera search Janet.

Went out to the diy store earlier........forgetting it was a bank holiday.........couldn't get near it......so turned around and went into grocery store for few bits.......busy!!

Came home and as we were pulling into our driveway a distant neighbour was walking past with her grandson........so got out to chat.......I thought he was only born last year.....he's nearly 3!!! When you don't see someone regularly time passes so quickly......cute little boy.

Not sure what to do with rest of the day now...........


----------



## macraven

_it's monday morning time......

i didn't wake up when mr mac came home this morning.

but i did wake up at 10:45 due to his snoring.
finally gave up and made coffee.

here i am.....

bbl_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> isn't it nice to be able to open the windows in the spring?will be in the 60's here all week but naturally heavy rains, april showers and all.
> 
> good week all



_*what spring?*

think you are talking to the wrong homies here.
it is not spring in my part of the world.
i'm sure LynneG will back me on that one......_


----------



## macraven

_i came here to look for Blu Crew to see if he/she posted an update.
i did receive messages from him but, i'll wait until i hear from him again for another update, and if i should share what is happening now.

prayers and 's and group 's Bluer..._


----------



## tink1957

Sending   hugs and prayers for the blu crew.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep.....was hoping for better news today.


I'm a bit peckish tonight.......had decent dinner but didn't finish it......maybe I should have.

Trying not to nibble 

Waiting for the final episode of two and a half men to come on at 9. Although going by the spoilers it wasn't the finale I wanted for Charlie.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yep.....was hoping for better news today.
> 
> 
> I'm a bit peckish tonight.......had decent dinner but didn't finish it......maybe I should have.
> 
> Trying not to nibble
> 
> Waiting for the final episode of two and a half men to come on at 9. Although going by the spoilers it wasn't the finale I wanted for Charlie.




_maybe you should fire the cook so you get a better meal next time.

wait, aren't you the cook?



well, then i would demand a pay raise for the meals you fix for the men folk._


----------



## Bluer101

Ok

I want to thank everyone here for the kind thoughts and for Mac to relay the messages. 

Dad had emergency surgery today at 4pm. Earlier today they were emptying the surgery drains from Friday and noticed one drain had bile in it. So that is not a good sign. So they had to do emergency surgery to find the cause. They found out that the one drain somehow poked a little hole into his small bowel and was sucking bile right out. So after undoing all the staples and stitches from Friday the fixed the issue and sewed him back up. So he is back in a room drugged up with tubes everywhere. So with being exhausted we said see ya tomorrow and left for him to rest. 

This is totally crazy and now feels like a nightmare. Time to rest and gather our thoughts. 

Btw. Blu Crew sounds perfect.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the update Bluer.  Sending more hugs and good wishes for you all.

Yep, not spring for me either.  Weather people said it will feel like mid February this week.  And because of the cold weather, all the flowers and trees are not yet in bloom when they should be by now.  Oh well, weather people said when we finally get warmer, there will be a burst of color everywhere.  I think we all are ready for warmer temps to stay.

Enjoying a warm cup of coffee, so good night all!


----------



## macraven

_Blu and crew, hope you have a peaceful rest and sleep tonight.
you've had a long day.

prayers for you and mrs blue and entire family.

it was a good thing they found the issue the problem early and fixed it up right away._


----------



## keishashadow

thanks steve, hang in there!

marci - small world indeed, have fun



macraven said:


> _*what spring?*
> 
> think you are talking to the wrong homies here.
> it is not spring in my part of the world.
> i'm sure LynneG will back me on that one......_



I'm hogging it all, nwahahahaha.  70+, no rain & .

We will be @ Star Wars Weekends @ MGM during it's first weekend next month.  Today was a 'soft' opening of booking special Feel the Force packages to give a leg up on parade & firework viewing among other goodies such as chance to obtain same day special seating at all the shows via FPs.  In the past we were lucky to get to see one show and only after the FP system came into play.  They started to book @ 10 am EST and were sold out for the 3 day opening weekend before 2 pm.  I booked the deluxe package to help celebrate the Mr's milestone BD, hope to be able to keep it a surprise, unlike the breakfast I booked.


----------



## macraven

_i't wake up time homies......
time to get up.._



k_eisha, have fun at SW, i've been to it before and it is really  there


blucrew, 's_


----------



## KStarfish82

to the Bluer crew


----------



## KStarfish82

Yesterday was Christopher's second birthday!  We went to the Magic Kingdom in the morning and the EPCOT later at night.  Here are a few photos....


----------



## macraven

_when did christopher get the curls?

so cute!_


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....my DH would love to go to SW weekend.....he's a big fan!!

KFis he is gorgeous........a Real little sweetheart 


Been thinking its been Wednesday all day today........I blame mac 

Another beautiful day today......got some gardening done and cooked a very lush leg of lamb for dinner tonight.......aroma in the house is beautiful. 

Could get used to this almost summer like weather


----------



## marciemi

Janet - let me know your plans and hopefully we can meet up that weekend possibly?  My middle son will be home and I think we'll be trying to hit the fireworks at SWW at least (not huge SW fans here so don't think we'd spend much of the day there) so possibly we could meet before that?  What day was it you have the package and all?  Or let me know what you have planned the other days - obviously I'm not booking FPP's until 30 days out (and it'll be later because I have a bunch of people coming to visit in the next month and am at my max of 7 days with the AP already) so our plans are really loose.  Feel free to message or email if you still have my email.

Also, there have been a bunch of unhappy folks on the NCL boards if you don't follow them regularly so before you consider a cruise there, please check it out or ask me about the changes.  Sounds like a LOT has changed even in the 2 months since our cruise.  We still have one planned for next January and I doubt we'll change it since we got 3/4 passengers free (for DS & his GF), plus unlimited beverages plus we have the $250 credit towards another cruise that we'll lose if we don't book one.  But I'm pretty sure we won't get another of those unless some things change back or we really have a great time.  Just tons of extra fees, raised prices, and I know I saw Nickelodeon won't be there after I think this summer or fall.  Just letting you know since you'd expressed interest!



keishashadow said:


> We will be @ Star Wars Weekends @ MGM during it's first weekend next month.  Today was a 'soft' opening of booking special Feel the Force packages to give a leg up on parade & firework viewing among other goodies such as chance to obtain same day special seating at all the shows via FPs.  In the past we were lucky to get to see one show and only after the FP system came into play.  They started to book @ 10 am EST and were sold out for the 3 day opening weekend before 2 pm.  I booked the deluxe package to help celebrate the Mr's milestone BD, hope to be able to keep it a surprise, unlike the breakfast I booked.


----------



## tink1957

Kfish....Chris is such a curly haired cutie...and growing up so quickly...seems like just yesterday he was born.

Weather here is just lovely except for the yellow dust everywhere...my black car is now golden.

One day we will make it to SW....sounds like fun.

Hope the blu crew got some well deserved rest and are doing better today...continued thoughts and prayers for papa bluer 

Happy Tuesday to all


----------



## keishashadow

kfed the rugrat is so cute & with Stitch no less!

marci - sent email, hopefully to correct address.  let me know if it doesn't show up

mac - yes, last year @ SWW when Mark Hamill was there it was hard to believe the park wasn't far past capacity.  I feel for somebody going without knowing what they are diving into...almost impossible to even snag a parade spot 3 rows back an hour ahead of time & waiting even longer to get into any of the shows.  No wonder the packages went so fast.

carole - I don't think I've ever tasted lamb.  Veal used to be on the menu here until my family realized what they were enjoying & participated in a kitchen coup d'etat.


----------



## Lynne G

What a cutie Chris is.  Fun age with the characters.

No lamb here. Do not like it.  

I am sure my DS would like to visit SWW, but school is not over in time.  Oh well, maybe when he's in college.

Rain rain rain.  Gray and cool.  

Have a great Tuesday night!  

More hugs for the Blu Crew.  Hope Dad is ready to come home.


----------



## marciemi

Janet - didn't get the email so guessing you either have my old mjohnson148 or rjohnson87 ones, neither of which we have access to any more.  I'll message you it - thanks!


----------



## macraven

_done with errands today and didn't take an umbrella with me.
thought i could dash in and out of the car but i was stupid....
it's 38 degrees and rain.
it could be worse and have snow.

voted today, grocery stop again, picked up tank for bbq grill to make burgers tonight, stop at walgreens, stop at city hall to get city stickers for cars and a drop off at sal army for donations.

iphone wouldn't take my commands so teacher bluer told me how to reset it.
still going to make an appt with the apple store about it as my screen color is pinkish now.

was trying to call Mr Mac at home for his license plate numbers as i needed that to complete the form at city, city car stickers due soon.
stupid phone froze then unfroze but wouldn't allow me to make a call home.

im hoping it was a tempory glitch and the phone is not dying on me.
only have had this one since last july.

keisha, took son twice for SW event.
he loved it but those line waits for pics were awfully long.
wouldn't mind going back again someday for it.
hope Mr Keisha loves your birthday surprise for him while there.

ok, i screwed up.
i told schumi that today was wednesday.
at the time, i was looking at my iphone and you know they never lie......

hope all is good for every homie here.
hugs to blu crew and the poppa!_


----------



## buckeev

Soooo krazie bizzie 'round here! (But hey, as slow as our bizness was in Jan & Feb, I'LL TAKE IT!!!)

What's with y'all Yanks and your wild weather?! I think it was pert-near near 90 today down here...and summer-like humidity to boot! Those 3 days of winter we had are a distant memory. True Story: The coldest we felt the past 5 months was the Halloween weekend we spent in Orlando!...Even colder than Christmas there! (Of course, that may be due to the fact that none of us took long pants-or anything more than a rain poncho!)

_Bluer's: Poppa still top of my prayer list guys! Virtual hug! _


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, you're killing me with that great weather you are having......

this yank has had cold weather the past 3 days.
throw in the rain of today and i would tell you that i would give my first born up for temps in the 70's right now.

we are due for better weather later this month.
but at the end of this month, going to tennessee and i know it will be fantastic weather down there.

i'm a mile off of Lake Michigan and when the wind is blowing east, it drops my temps by 10 degrees.
couple days ago, might have been saturday, chicago had 65 as a high.
my town's high was 43.
then it all dropped early sunday morning.

is that a new count down you have in the siggie?
another trip planned for orlando?_


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## keishashadow

/\ reminds me of the road kill count I observed yesterday on the oh-so-boring ride thru the boonies on way up to son's school:  5 deer, 1 turkey, 1 raccoon, 1 possum & 1 .  so gross, don't really want to look but just can't turn away, yuk! 

mummy dust that the blu cru's big poppa is hanging in there! 

mac - so u didn't have to wash your hair yesterday?We've been fortunate to enjoy the majority of the SWW events over the years.  Although I think that anybody who voluntarily dresses in a long hot robe (whether for SW or HP) in the FLA heat is nutz lol.  It's different if they are paying u to do it lol.

have a happy hump day all


----------



## macraven

_keisha, did you take that road kill back home with you for dinner?_


----------



## schumigirl

We love veal Janet.......but yes some folks are funny about eating Bambi ......not me. Is lamb not as popular an option in the States as other meats? After steak it's probably my favourite meat but it's got to be cooked right too.

Tonight's lamb was even lusher than last night's, warmed it up in the juice from yesterday and added some more cranberry sauce so it had a sweet and spicy sauce sauce...gorgeous!



Another beautiful day today here.......bit chilly now though but is just after 8pm. Heating is on.

Time for a cuppa


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, enough of this gray day.  Just above freezing and raining still.  Rinse and repeat for tomorrow too.  

Blu Crew, hope all is calming down, and all get some rest.  Always good thoughts and hugs.

Schumi, still cannot want to eat lamb.  Just cannot.  Do not like deer either.  If the deer road kill is fresh, people do eat them.  My friend makes steaks and chili from the deer meat.  Still won't eat it.  

Pizza and cheesesteaks for dinner.  Did not feel like cooking.

Curled up with the dog.  It is cool tonight, and will go below freezing tonight again.  I would love to turn off the heater, but not yet.

Stay safe Mac, we have lots of rain but no threat of tornado.  All in the midwest, take care with the storms.

Warm cup of tea for me.


----------



## macraven

_LynneG, is so dreary here weather wise, i keep thinking it is about to snow.


i'm not a fan of lamb.
my parents hated it and never served it.
had it once at someone's house and it wasn't my thing.

but Mr Mac loves lamb so i have fixed it for him on some occassions.
but then, i'm good to him...

i'm just doing food that's in the fridge tonight.
Mr Mac picked up a bug and has been asleep most of the day.
easy peasy dinner.
still have the turkey breast in the fridge from monday.

bluer, how's the update on dad?
i surely hope that he is stable and okay.
sending hugs to you and the family._


----------



## tink1957

Carole..I'd like to try a taste of your lush lamb. I'm sure it's good if you cooked it, I've only had it a few times and it was too greasy for me.

I had to turn on the ac tonight so I could sleep...it was 88 today...

I think we skipped spring and went straight into summer 

I really need to go to bed now since I agreed to work 7 days in a row...today was day one...what was I thinking?

Good night homies...sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

_sleep tight tink

i feel your pain.
it's above freezing here and have the heat up to 75 degrees and still chilly in the house._


----------



## schumigirl

Roadkill!!!! Yuk......Lynne, not something that's done over here thank goodness.........all our meat comes from farms or producers.........best of stuff!! Yep lambs not for everyone.......

Vicki you would love my lamb.....greasy lamb is never nice, had that served to us a couple of times in restaurants.......but mine is never greasy and full of taste.......I'll set a plate for you next time........7 work days in a row!! Yes what were you thinking........make sure you take it easy when days off come around 

Mac, hope Mr Mac is better today.......bugs can be nasty.


Off to farm shop today to fill outside freezer up. Put my order in on Tuesday so it's just ready to pick up when we get there. Only trouble is they also have fresh bakery there too.........tempting!!!

Looks like another beautiful day......may get some more gardening done later I hope......

Have a great Thursday


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _keisha, did you take that road kill back home with you for dinner?_


haha many of the hill folks do, there's actually a law in place. Illegal to scoop it up unless you call the Game Commission.  Said law evolved after too would purposely hit deer to get around the # of tags they were issued to harvest deer each season. 

carole - I'm pretty sure places have slipped me lamb in a gyro in lieu of the beef i've requested, but hard to tell with that type of pressed meat & all the toppings & a couple beers later.  lamb is typically served in very high-end restaurants here and what they term "kobe" lol.   A farm in the area has a devoted following throughout the country for their grain vs grass fed lamb: http://robbwalsh.com/2010/04/elysian-fields-lamb-please/






 anybody else remember watching this show in re-runs?


----------



## Lynne G

Hello all!  It's Thursday and now the news is we may see the sun on Monday.  Gray week-end to come.  Thunderstorms to come too.  Oh well.  It will be the week-end before you know it.  

Keisha I remember that show, and Captain Kangaroo too.


----------



## tink1957

I'll admit to watching lambchop...not going to say when...kids also watched and Danielle still has the puppet I gave her when she was little.

Hope Mr mac feels better today.

Now I'm off to work...have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> haha many of the hill folks do, there's actually a law in place. Illegal to scoop it up unless you call the Game Commission.  Said law evolved after too would purposely hit deer to get around the # of tags they were issued to harvest deer each season.
> 
> carole - I'm pretty sure places have slipped me lamb in a gyro in lieu of the beef i've requested, but hard to tell with that type of pressed meat & all the toppings & a couple beers later.  lamb is typically served in very high-end restaurants here and what they term "kobe" lol.   A farm in the area has a devoted following throughout the country for their grain vs grass fed lamb: http://robbwalsh.com/2010/04/elysian-fields-lamb-please/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody else remember watching this show in re-runs?



Oh that sounds a real treat Janet..........I did wonder why it wasn`t on a lot of menus in the States. We have a thing over here called a donner kebab, like a gyro,  it`s that type of minced meat that is pressed and then sliced off of the spit thingy......yes the type of thing you eat after a few beers and you don`t care what it is really........supposed to be lamb over here.......but you never know.....and no one likes to ask.....Haven`t had one for years............

Now whenever I talk about lambs I always remember when my niece was around 5 or 6 and we lived in quite a rural area, she was looking in the fields as we drove past and very innocently asked me where have all the lambs gone today, why aren`t they in the fields playing........lol......what do you say.......oh it`s just lambing season 

The Hill folks????????? Now to me that sounds like something sinister out of a scary movie...........





tink1957 said:


> I'll admit to watching lambchop...not going to say when...kids also watched and Danielle still has the puppet I gave her when she was little.
> 
> Hope Mr mac feels better today.
> 
> Now I'm off to work...have a great day everyone



Have a great day Vicki.....or at least a quick day 



Sitting in garden enjoying this lovely sunshine  Supposed to be even warmer tomorrow..........yay!!!!

Happy Thursday everyone..........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, it's actually not as icky as you think.  For some of our rural folks, which is most of our state, getting a deer will fill their freezer.  Free is free, and for most, that is good.  I won't eat it regardless of how the deer is killed.  Oh well.  Apparently, I have no trouble eating chickens and steers.  
I am not a vegetarian.  However, after seeing a pork chop shop up close, I am not as inclined to eat pork as much.  Bacon, turkey or pork, is always in our house though.  

Glad someone is enjoying the sun.

Tink- have a great day at work.


----------



## keishashadow

haha lambie pie is well known here.  ok, how about these guys: 




Carole - "...sitting in a English garden, waiting for the sun..." lol now i'll be humming "I am the Walrus" all evening.  silence of the lambs? lol  People in my town still raise chickens & horses.  Next one over is zoned for all farm animals & light industrial.

lynne - bunny rabbit & mr green jeans.  had forgotten about them.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> haha lambie pie is well known here.  ok, how about these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carole - "...sitting in a English garden, waiting for the sun..." lol now i'll be humming "I am the Walrus" all evening.  silence of the lambs? lol  People in my town still raise chickens & horses.  Next one over is zoned for all farm animals & light industrial.
> 
> lynne - bunny rabbit & mr green jeans.  had forgotten about them.



I am the walrus???? Crikey that's an old one.........silence of the lambs......lol........


Not as warm today......still nice though, warm enough to be outside in garden.......not a bad way to spend the day now all grocery shopping and housework is out of the way for the weekend.......

Have a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, it's actually not as icky as you think.  For some of our rural folks, which is most of our state, getting a deer will fill their freezer.  Free is free, and for most, that is good.  I won't eat it regardless of how the deer is killed.  Oh well.  Apparently, I have no trouble eating chickens and steers.
> I am not a vegetarian.  However, after seeing a pork chop shop up close, I am not as inclined to eat pork as much.  Bacon, turkey or pork, is always in our house though.
> 
> Glad someone is enjoying the sun.
> 
> Tink- have a great day at work.



Lynne........our part of the world and your part of the world are very different places.

Roadkill here is usually foxes, cats, dogs and rats or other such vermin. So yes it's icky to me.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a nice day in the garden Schumi.  I can't wait until warmer weather, and not as much rain.  Lightning today.
However, I will say, every time I do see a road kill, like Keisha, I just have to look and go eweeew. 

So, it's FRIDAY!  Thank goodness.  Busy week-end with the start of spring soccer and a road trip for me.  Not looking forward to the long drive.  Hopefully the rain will not be falling when I am driving.

Have a great week-end y'all!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all  
Lynne spring sports are the worst as to figuring out what to wear sitting in stands, weather can be so iffy


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Lynne........our part of the world and your part of the world are very different places.
> 
> Roadkill here is usually foxes, cats, dogs and rats or other such vermin. So yes it's icky to me.
> 
> I'll leave it at that.



_i must be living  down the street from you schumi as my part of the world is like yours.
i've not met anyone that talked about eating road kill.
well, except when they say that when a deer runs in front of their car and totals the car out.

i live about a mile from the state park and they deer is over populated.
never know when a deer is going to jaywalk at 30 mph in front of your car.

when i see a turtle, dog, bird, cat run over, i try to look away immediately.
it gives me shivers....i kept thinking it could have been someones pet.

the rain is finally over.
so much lightening and heavy storms thru the evening.
went out for dinner and had to drive thru it.
dreadful.
bring on the sunshine !!

another doctor appt today this afternoon.  good thing i got up early.
and a good thing everyone is still asleep at my place.
i can drink my coffee and play on the computer for a bit in peace and quiet.
_


----------



## macraven

_i have my day of the week etched in my brain now.
yes, it is friday.

days come and go when you don't have to get up early in the morning to go to work.
all i have to check the calendar is for doctor appointments and vacation plans._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i must be living  down the street from you schumi as my part of the world is like yours.
> i've not met anyone that talked about eating road kill.
> well, except when they say that when a deer runs in front of their car and totals the car out._







Janet..........where did you get booked in Clearwater......I forgot to ask you?



Had lovely glass or two of wine tonight.........having a friend over tomorrow night and I'm driving him home so no alcohol tomorrow night for me..........

Chinese Grand Prix this weekend.........hoping for good result and not the guy we kinda don't like..........


----------



## macraven

_went to a chinese buffet this afternoon.
i feel like a stuffed pig with an apple in my mouth.


i tell myself each time i go to this buffet, i will go slow and not be a glutton.
one of these days i might listen to myself......lol

rained yesterday and all night.
rain started again when i was a couple of blocks from home.

it stopped a bit later and looks like we are gonna have rain again.
my back yard in the low spots looks like a pool._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _went to a chinese buffet this afternoon.
> i feel like a stuffed pig with an apple in my mouth.
> 
> 
> i tell myself each time i go to this buffet, i will go slow and not be a glutton.
> one of these days i might listen to myself......lol
> ._



I told you .....I need to go with you next time .......I love a buffet like that..........we would look like a right pair with apples in our mouths.....

Off to bed for me......nearly midnight........actually just after now and I have 2% left on my iPad.........


----------



## keishashadow

carole - I try to book Hiltons for the rewards, the Clearwater one seemed to at have a great walkable location.  Booked months ago but the few direct OFs were gone.  Went with what they tell me is a OV that faces the pier.  It looks like a direct parking lot view to me from satellite map lol.  No matter, will be nice to flop for a few days after hitting the parks.

mac - pig roasts are big here for picnics & parties.  Not only can't i bring myself to look at the poor thing, it's rarely moist & tasty imo.  But mmmmm all you can eat buffets, Chinese or otherwise, it's a one & done meal for the day for us.  Have yet to find any decent ones in Orlando.  Scared off after a Lobster one a few years back that was dismal.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, i ate at the buffet around 2 today.
still am stuffed like a pig.
mr mac said to me this evening he was hungry.
made him a huge salad with everything from turkey to spinach leaves in it and he came to the kitchen to sit down.
he says to me, aren't you eating???

told him i'll never eat again as i waddle to the fridge to get his salad dressing.....

the only time i saw an apple in a pigs mouth was at the germaines luau in hawaii.

didn't ruin my appetite but that thought of a stuffed pig with an apple in its mouth is still with me.....


schumi, i woke the cats up laughing when i read your line of...........we would look like a right pair with apples in our mouths....._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - I try to book Hiltons for the rewards, the Clearwater one seemed to at have a great walkable location.  Booked months ago but the few direct OFs were gone.  Went with what they tell me is a OV that faces the pier.  It looks like a direct parking lot view to me from satellite map lol.  No matter, will be nice to flop for a few days after hitting the parks.



I must have had a brain fade moment last night as I do remember now about you booking Clearwater Hilton........I may have had a glass or two of wine last night....lol.......
Yes it's a lovely hotel, we always enjoyed our stays there.........we always plan to go back for a couple of nights.......but can never seem to drag our butts from Orlando last couple of years.......love Crabby Bills too 



macraven said:


> _
> 
> schumi, i woke the cats up laughing when i read your line of...........we would look like a right pair with apples in our mouths....._



 Aww poor cats.........we would though wouldn't we........lol.......I said to Tom last night around 8.30 I wondered if you had gone there yet........you would have probably been there at the time.........



Bluers.........


Why can't I get on the dis between 9-10.30am UK time every day???? It comes up with a white page and saying an error has occurred try later......and it's every day! Thought with having new servers they wouldn't have to do maintenence or whatever the reason is. 

Anyway, slept late today and weather has changed and it's cooler, but still sunny. Heard rain during the night. Got a little housework to do and plan to bake this afternoon, then Indian food with our friend tonight..........

Be a late night tonight too so may get in an afternoon nap...........maybe..........

Have a great weekend


----------



## Bluer101

Hey everyone. Sorry I have not been around. 

Dad is still in but getting better. All tubes except pics, iv, and main lines have been removed. He is getting another round of plasma today also. He is doing great attitude wise for the situation. Still trying to get caught up on sleep and rest still worn out. Hope everyone  is ok here. 

Schumi , Mac has my email so I can find out what's happening in October as I too don't want to communicate thru PM if she does not mind. I have not made any more bookings but getting the itch real soon. 

What's been up with no AP rates or extremely high???


----------



## macraven

_just a quick drop in ....
bluer, thanks for the update on dad, hope he continures to improve daily.

i sent schumi your email address.

hey homies, hope all are doing fine this weekend..._


----------



## keishashadow

steve - good news re ur dad

I have a rare ladies-only day out tomorrow.  Brunch, followed by a fund-raiser.  I've been to gun bashes before, this will be my first purse bash.  Guess I shouldn't wear my camo.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, sounds like a fun sunday!_


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer, thanks for the update.  Glad to hear Dad is in a good mood.  Restful sleep and hugs to all the Blu Crew.

I like buffets, but I feel like an piggie too.  I rarely go there, but my kids like it.

Purse bash?  Have fun.

Sunny day, but with a very cold wind.  Made sure I wore my winter coat watching DD's game.  

Hope all are enjoying the week-end.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I have not been around.
> 
> Dad is still in but getting better. All tubes except pics, iv, and main lines have been removed. He is getting another round of plasma today also. He is doing great attitude wise for the situation. Still trying to get caught up on sleep and rest still worn out. Hope everyone  is ok here.
> 
> Schumi , Mac has my email so I can find out what's happening in October as I too don't want to communicate thru PM if she does not mind. I have not made any more bookings but getting the itch real soon.
> 
> What's been up with no AP rates or extremely high???



Glad to hear dad is doing better........hope you all get the rest you need. It can be exhausting on everyone. Continued good wishes.........



macraven said:


> _just a quick drop in ....
> bluer, thanks for the update on dad, hope he continures to improve daily.
> 
> i sent schumi your email address.
> 
> hey homies, hope all are doing fine this weekend..._







keishashadow said:


> steve - good news re ur dad
> 
> I have a rare ladies-only day out tomorrow.  Brunch, followed by a fund-raiser.  I've been to gun bashes before, this will be my first purse bash.  Guess I shouldn't wear my camo.



Have a great day Janet.......sounds like a lot of fun......even if I don't know what they are..........but have fun 



Slept till just after 10.30 this morning.......drove our friend home around 1.30am this morning.........so got to bed around 2. Never usually out driving at that time of the night.......goodness it's like wacky races!!! Not fun. Mainly taxi drivers. Such a good night though.

So missed the Chinese Grand Prix this morning but it's recorded so will watch it later. Doesn't look too nice outside today so will get on with some baking I think. Nice way to spend a Sunday.

DS is back at uni tomorrow and DH will be away to work so I'll catch up on boring stuff like windows........and get our flights sorted for a couple of European Grand Prix's.........love doing that!

Have a nice Sunday.........


----------



## schumigirl

Another Sunday nearly over here..........

Day started off with heavy rain and wind, turned out beautiful in the evening. Getting dark now though.

Catching up on Better call Saul.........


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all.........

Busy day today.....but managed to watch the sentencing of Jodi Arias live. Good result.

Didn't get much else done while that was on..........dinner was a bit of a mishmash for us......

Hope everyone's good


----------



## keishashadow

Enjoying the great outdoors today   I can smell summer!!!

So did ms arias get the chair?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Enjoying the great outdoors today   I can smell summer!!!
> 
> So did ms arias get the chair?



Unfortunately that ship has sailed for death, but she did get LWOP........best result after DP didn't happen.

Glad you having some nice weather............how was your day on Saturday?


----------



## goofyfigment

Hi homies. Still trying to catch up on everything I've missed.


----------



## goofyfigment

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## macraven

goofyfigment said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]




_now introducing Mr & Mrs..........


lovely picture of both of youse!


i just found someone with the CDL license and was loading up the bus......
scratch that as we can't crash the wedding now....

hope it was lovely in all ways._


----------



## goofyfigment

Mac it was incredible. Goofy and mickey came dressed in tuxes to help us cut the cake. It was the perfect day


----------



## lauradis

I just need to escape from the Disney drama side of the dis board, help I'm enjoying the dark side.  Nooooooo........

Anyways today was zzzz work was slow, everything is slow.

So maybe I missed the notice on it being national slow time day.


----------



## macraven

lauradis said:


> I just need to escape from the Disney drama side of the dis board, help I'm enjoying the dark side.  Nooooooo........
> 
> Anyways today was zzzz work was slow, everything is slow.
> 
> So maybe I missed the notice on it being national slow time day.






_to our newest homie_

lauradis

_the darkside is laid back so you'll like it here._
_we don't get the drama that the motherland does._
_snarky isn't in our vocabulary._

_i do post on the other side but stay away from posting on threads that become complicated._

_kick off your shoes and put your feet up and just hang out here anytime you are in town...._


----------



## tink1957

Welcome Laura...we play nice here.

Congrats to goofy...too bad we didn't get to fire up the bus and crash the wedding...I washed my HHN shirt 

for nothing


----------



## macraven

_you washed your hhn shirt....._


----------



## schumigirl

Goofyf........beautiful wedding picture!!!! Congratulations.......so glad to hear it was everything you hoped it would be.........and I see purple flowers lovely

Vicki.........that did make me laugh........we would have made lovely bridesmaids.......all the gang with HHN tees on.......

Welcome Laura............nice to see ya over here.........



Slept like a log last night........but again I woke up exhausted.........one late night and it's like having jet lag.......I must be getting older...........

Doesn't look a very nice day outside, meeting up with some friends for a girly lunch today. Some that are home from UAE for a week or so. Nice to catch up with them, it's been a while since I seen some of them.

Part from that not much going on today..........

Happy Tuesday


----------



## goofyfigment

The gang in hhn shirts would have been amazing!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

goofyfigment said:


> Mac it was incredible. Goofy and mickey came dressed in tuxes to help us cut the cake. It was the perfect day



Dennis looks dashing and you are absolutely radiant 

_*May you live as long as you want,
And never want as long as you live*
_
Carole - always nice when 'a girlieday' out turns out better than expected, often a bit drama not to my taste.  Unfortunately, no new bags to cart home but the rum punches were $2, need I say more?  meant to ask, how many of the Grand Prix (prixes, prixs wonder what the plural is lol) did you book to attend this summer?


----------



## macraven

_morning homies, wonders be but i woke up early today.

someone mentioned it was tuesday.
thanks for the heads up.
one of the cats has to go for shots on thursday so now i now my schedule for the week.

later
_
_
just wondering if goofy and mickey smashed cake into anyone's face?_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - always nice when 'a girlieday' out turns out better than expected, often a bit drama not to my taste.  Unfortunately, no new bags to cart home but the rum punches were $2, need I say more?  meant to ask, how many of the Grand Prix (prixes, prixs wonder what the plural is lol) did you book to attend this summer?



Rum punch sounds like a lot of fun!!!!! Well, there`s always next time for a new bag.........

Girly lunch was good .........yes I`m not into drama that some groups can cause. We have a nice bunch, just 4 of us today as 2 were busy. And the one that does occasionally cause a bit of drama is still in Saudi. (yay) I`m not used to drinking wine at lunch though........but other 3 were so I couldn`t be rude   I`m very polite like that  

We`re definitely going to Hungary and Austria. Also the British which is my least favourite race apart from Monaco. But the British we drive down for the race only, not for qualifying or practice.  I would like to go to Spa in Belgium but think we may have a wedding that weekend. Our love of F1 is slowly waning with changes in rules for one thing and another. In the 90`s and up till 2005 we very rarely missed a race in Europe, but since Michael Schumacher retired it was never the same. We still love the racing, but they are diminishing it slowly with limits and rules. I could rant all day....but I won`t....lol.......We only have flights and hotel to pay for as we have a family member who works in the business (not the glamorous bit) otherwise it would be a small fortune!!



Had nice lunch.......feeling very full.


----------



## Bluer101

Hello everyone. 

Goofy nice picture of you and now hubby. 

Schumi, got your email and will write as soon after I get caught up. 

Dad is coming home in the next few days but then we still have nurses and ilostomy changes among other things. 

We need a vacation.


----------



## macraven

_great news dad is coming home soon!!

you'll be able to relax a bit then and not be rushing back and forth to the hospital._


----------



## schumigirl

Glad dad is getting home Bluer........that is good news


----------



## Lynne G

Good news Bluer.

Hey all!

Congrats Goofyfigment!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Goofyfigment beautiful picture. You both look very happy. Wishing you both the very best.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Goofyfigment beautiful picture. You both look very happy. Wishing you both the very best.



Nice to see you Mrs bluer..........hope you're doing ok too 



Up bright and early again today.......beautiful, but cool looking day. Going to do all the bedding I think. 

It's Wednesday I think...........

We have our general election next month.......fed up with hearing about it already.........regardless what side you're on they all come out with the same old promises!!

Have a good day


----------



## macraven

_i was going to say what are you doing up this time of night.
then i remember that you live across the pond.....


yes, it is wednesday and looking forward to Bluer's cat of the week pic.


mrs bluer, good to see you here.
hope all is going smooth for dad now and hope he is back home soon._


----------



## goofyfigment

Thanks everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy hump day

blu cru - hope things keep progressing for you!

carole - that sounds like so much fun.  I know squat re racing but the experience sounds like a ton of fun.

off to my own version of the races, still down to one car


----------



## schumigirl

I shouldn`t put the light on so early really mac when I`m mooching in early 

Don`t run too hard Janet.......it`s not good for you.......I have yet to see a happy or smiley jogger!!!!


Got laundry all done again today. Cooking Maple syrup chicken tonight.....forgot to add some water before I put it in oven.........syrup has burned.....so had to start again....ran out to store to get fresh chicken pieces as everything else I had was frozen. Will still be nice.

Just saw a horrible post on CB on the cheating thread. Horrible comment.


----------



## macraven

_schumi, i have had days like that when i cook and screw it all up.

we now call those days, pizza days with dominoes._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi, i have had days like that when i cook and screw it all up.
> 
> we now call those days, pizza days with dominoes._



I was tempted for takeout.........but worked out lovely.........but like I told you.......I forgot to put my sweet potato in.....doh!!! I`m glad I didn`t have anything really important to do today..........bit of brain fade I think.



I have posts missing from my trip report.......have emailed admin as I still don`t think we have a moderator of our own anymore......Todd is gone and I`m not sure about Bev???

Maybe it`s a glitch.....hope so. Thing is the posts are still on the people who posted them`s profile page. Weird.

Catching up on tv tonight


----------



## Bluer101

Pops is home, almost 3 weeks.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Pops is home, almost 3 weeks.



Wonderful news Bluer.........good to hear it


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> I was tempted for takeout.........but worked out lovely.........but like I told you.......I forgot to put my sweet potato in.....doh!!! I`m glad I didn`t have anything really important to do today..........bit of brain fade I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I have posts missing from my trip report.......have emailed admin as I still don`t think we have a moderator of our own anymore......Todd is gone and I`m not sure about Bev???
> 
> Maybe it`s a glitch.....hope so. Thing is the posts are still on the people who posted them`s profile page. Weird.
> 
> Catching up on tv tonight


Is Todd metrowest? I noticed he hasn't been posting for a while now.


----------



## macraven

_todd/metro west hasn't posted since early january i think.

i'll go check _


----------



## macraven

_bluer, happy days are here ....woot.


dad is back home.  _


----------



## macraven

_yup, he last posted jan 15th.
i checked his profile and that is the last time he has been around.

don't know who the mods for the darkside are.


i'm sure they all cover this side of the Dis periodically.





but, we are known for being the red headed children of the dis.....
*and i'm proud of that!*_


----------



## Lynne G

Great news Bluer.

Will be going home on Friday.  Ready for the week to end.

Happy Tax Day for us that have today as the deadline.


----------



## tink1957

papa bluer is home...hope he settles in nicely and the blu crew can get back to normal soon.

Finished my 7 days straight at work and mostly just relaxed today...tomorrow is chore day....maybe

Miss metro on here...hope he's ok.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## macraven

_tink, it seems like it was just yesterday that you said tomorrow was the first day of a seven day stretch for you at work.....

now this is a blonde sentence that only a blonde could write.._


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Thanks for the compliments about Chris.  We had a great trip!

Bluer - glad to hear Dad is home.  Wishing him a speedy recovery.

Goofy - Congratulations!  I was married at the Yacht Club in 2009.  It really is the greatest place to get married...gotta love Disney!


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Is Todd metrowest? I noticed he hasn't been posting for a while now.



Yes.....Metro West..........he no longer posts on the boards.



tink1957 said:


> papa bluer is home...hope he settles in nicely and the blu crew can get back to normal soon.
> 
> Finished my 7 days straight at work and mostly just relaxed today...tomorrow is chore day....maybe
> 
> Miss metro on here...hope he's ok.
> 
> Happy hump day to all



Enjoy your days off Vicki......you certainly deserve them. Todd is doing great. He's busy with real life and really is doing fine.......but yes I miss him posting on here too. I'll tell him he's missed.........



macraven said:


> _tink, it seems like it was just yesterday that you said tomorrow was the first day of a seven day stretch for you at work.....
> 
> now this is a blonde sentence that only a blonde could write.._



I must be blonde too...........I understood it...........lol.........



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments about Chris.  We had a great trip!
> 
> Bluer - glad to hear Dad is home.  Wishing him a speedy recovery.
> 
> Goofy - Congratulations!  I was married at the Yacht Club in 2009.  It really is the greatest place to get married...gotta love Disney!



Glad you had a great trip KFish...........and you do have a real little cutie there.........he looks a lot like his daddy......


I've got something to do today..........just can't quite remember what it is yet........it's early here though


----------



## macraven

_can't believe it is morning time already.
i'm guzzling coffee as i type........have to as it is wake up time now....

have to take the one year old kitty to the vet very soon.
we named her Blue R. 
she is a half blue russian
now if i ever wanted to get her a screen name for the dis, it might get complicated as we already have a Bluer 101 here.

ouchie, she is getting her shots today.
i always have to leave the room when the vet gives them.
i can't bear to see the shots given.....

i'm such a wimp



have a great day homies!_


----------



## schumigirl

I'm sure I was supposed to do something today.........but I still can't remember what it was? 

Was a beautiful day but now at nearly 7pm.......it's cold. Heating is on for a while. Although I am about to have some White choc ice cream........lush!

Nearly the weekend 

We need a wine glass smiley.........large one.........


----------



## macraven

_well come on over to my house.

i'll break out a bottle of wine and share it with youse...._


----------



## schumigirl

Make up a spare room..................


I remembered what I was supposed to do............nothing urgent......sort out travel insurance still not got it sorted..........Latest we've ever got it.....usually as soon as flights are booked we get it.......better late than never. Will do it tomorrow as if I do it having had wine......well......

A few years ago I had a massive clear out of gadgets and gizmos that I hardly used.......like pasta makers, juicers and strange things I'm not quite sure what they were..........they're making their way back into my life.

I bought an ice cream maker today and a new kitchen aid mixer thing. DH just shook his head and smiled. I did promise him home made ice cream tomorrow night 

Never quite knew why I had a pasta maker........we don't eat an awful lot of that in this house........oh well.......


----------



## macraven

_but if you ever get the urge to have home made noodles, you'll be all set up.......
just like the boy scouts saying, be prepared.



i'm not into the pasta makers.
dinners at my place are eaten like it is a race.
they can chow down and be done with the entire meal in 5 minutes, make it 3 minutes if a game is on tv.

after i spend hours shopping and preparing a meal,
it's over quickly.

then the males all disappear during clean up the kitchen time.

this is why i don't own a pasta maker. _


----------



## schumigirl

I think I used the pasta maker twice.....maybe 3 times in however many years I had it. No, pasta is not a popular choice for us. Kyle does love wholemeal pasta and of course Mac an cheese.......so yes I don't miss that.......I do like noodles though....but now it's rice noodles I have to eat if I eat noodles and they are tasteless. So I don't bother. Don't blame you for not having one........easier to buy fresh from a deli.

Sweet potatoes for me most nights. I'm the only one that likes them.

Ok......brag moment........I don't do the cleaning up.......DH does that usually......he is usually finished first though......so I don't complain about making all the meals. I do clean up as I go along though as I hate mess. We have black shiny granite worktops in kitchen and they need a polish after you wipe them........I do usually have to do that as he does forget that bit.....every night!!!! Lol........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Ok......brag moment........I don't do the cleaning up.......DH does that usually......he is usually finished first though......so I don't complain about making all the meals. I do clean up as I go along though as I hate mess. We have black shiny granite worktops in kitchen and they need a polish after you wipe them........I do usually have to do that as *he does forget that bit.....every night!!!!* Lol........




_does he know he can be fired or replaced if he keeps forgetting that job?  lol
_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hi everyone! I'm doing well and now that dad is home things should hopefully go back to normal. Mr Bluer and I need a vacation from our hectic life but it might be a little bit until we can get away. It is now time to play doctor at home for a little bit until dad is up and running on his own. He is doing well just needs a little help from time to time.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _does he know he can be fired or replaced if he keeps forgetting that job?  lol_



Lol.......just told him that.........he said I'd miss him too much if I did....... He does take the trash stuff down to the end of the driveway.........I hate that job!! 



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm doing well and now that dad is home things should hopefully go back to normal. Mr Bluer and I need a vacation from our hectic life but it might be a little bit until we can get away. It is now time to play doctor at home for a little bit until dad is up and running on his own. He is doing well just needs a little help from time to time.



It is exhausting caring for a relative like that. But at least he's home and it gets a bit easier then. 
Take it easy when you can


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm doing well and now that dad is home things should hopefully go back to normal. Mr Bluer and I need a vacation from our hectic life but it might be a little bit until we can get away. It is now time to play doctor at home for a little bit until dad is up and running on his own. He is doing well just needs a little help from time to time.





_
joy joy (as ren and stimpy used to say...)

delighted to hear from you and the update the homefront is doing well

yes, you definetly will need a mini trip planned out in the coming month so you can relax and have fun.


_
_do i need a magic ball to guess where you will be going for fun and relaxation........._


----------



## schumigirl

Had a blonde moment yesterday........thought I had lost posts in my trip report.......sent a pm to one of the webmasters asking very nicely if they had been removed or lost for whatever reason...........doh!!! I found the post that I thought was lost......on the other persons trip report............

I knew I'd had a conversation with someone about club level at RP......yes.....on their trippie!!! Very blonde moment. So emailed webmaster and apologised for my error..........no wine was involved in my error.......

Another beautiful day here, bit chilly but warm in sunshine.......hopefully have some barbeque food if this keeps up this weekend..........

Have a great Friday and weekend too


----------



## macraven

_i'm hungry.
now i want bbq food.._


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, just got home from a very long drive.  Tired, but at least I can crash on my own bed.  Gues I have a fir bed, as the one I slept on this past week was was too soft for me.

Thanks for the update Mrs. Bluer.  It is very had to be caretakers.  Vacation is needed when all settles. Hang in there.  Glad Dad is home now.

BBQ.    Hmmm, after eating out all week, my kids let nothing in the kitchen, so take out tonight.  No shopping until tomorrow, I have to go through all the mail, and big pile of wash.  So much for my week-end.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'm hungry.
> now i want bbq food.._



BBQ food is what we're doing tomorrow night........will set a place for you.......steak......burgers.....lamb leg steaks marinated in red wine and assorted herbs.......lush.........and chicken kabobs.......healthy salad too......will expect you at 6.30 

I did it again. Only tonight I forgot to put my sweet potato in the oven!!! Oh well.......pulled pork and salad was just fine......the boys had fries with their Angus burgers..........

Nothing planned this weekend apart from watching Bahrain Grand Prix........and hopefully having the grill out and barbequeing Saturday and Sunday.......I'm learning the lingo mac......I'm grilling now........

Nearly bed time here.......definite lazy weekend ahead...........


----------



## schumigirl

Won't be sitting outside today...........ffffreezing.......well ok not freezing but there's a cold breeze coming off the sea.......so will grill outside, but eat inside......where it's warm. Strange as its so sunny outside, and boiling hot here in the garden room which has huge windows so I spend a lot of time here........

Using new ice cream maker today for first time......making white chocolate and coconut flavour..........yum!!

Sat watching old black and white Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes movie........my favourites! 

Have a good Saturday


----------



## macraven

_people must have a life.
it's dead here....


hope all are having a great weekend day.
anyone out mowing their yards yet?

with the heavy rainstorms we had about 2 weeks back, grass is growing and next weekend we'll have to mow.
well, i won't mow but Mr Mac will mow._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _people must have a life.
> it's dead here....
> 
> 
> hope all are having a great weekend day.
> anyone out mowing their yards yet?
> 
> with the heavy rainstorms we had about 2 weeks back, grass is growing and next weekend we'll have to mow.
> well, i won't mow but Mr Mac will mow._



Someone else with nothing to do this Saturday night...........but I have DH sat beside me.....well other side of room.....nice bottle of red wine open.......not too shabby!

Got plans for next Saturday though......yay........got 10 coming for dinner!!!! Eek!!! No vegetarians thank goodness.........only got dessert planned so far......pavlova, some flavour of home made ice cream and a cheesecake....flavour to be decided yet. Everyone's bringing an appetiser or nibble type food.....so just main meal to think of. Maybe rib of beef. 

But tonight is for smooshing along the settee with DH.............

Our grass needs cutting.......it should have really been done today as we've had no rain for ages.....so no excuses........but we will get around to it...........well like you mac I won't mow.......DH or DS does that.......I kinda mooch around and look busy when it comes to gardening...........


----------



## macraven

_well, since you are 6 hours different with our time zones, i'll have you to post back and forth with until your wine bottle is empty...........


i can't remember the last time i had 10 guests in my house.
just order in pizza and make the desserts.
that's what i would do.....


saturdays here are dull when the weather isn't good.
it's low 50's now but very windy.

i would prefer orlando weather any day of the week than what i get here._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> But tonight is for smooshing along the settee with DH.............



_reread your post and just noticed the *smooshing   *_

_i remember the thead where i used that word......
when i was talking about smooshing pennies..
_
_you should use smooshing more in your posts...._


----------



## pcstang

It's been raining here for about 8 days! Been working on the pool today. Aggravating as usual! Having a few beers takes the edge off. Sounds like everyone's weather has been less then perfect.


----------



## macraven

_pcstang, isn't it unusual to be working on the pool in 40 degree weather? _


----------



## buckeev

Whew...what a week! Best news I've seen is PaPa Blu gettin' sprung! Continued prayers for healing and strength for Blu Crew's Rehab Center!

We've had rain pretty much all week...sure wish I could send our CA friends some of it! 7-inches yesterday, another 7 spread over Weds/Thurs....and more possible later tonight. There's a man with a long beard wondering around the neighborhood...getting two each of every animal he sees... 

Oh, and a lightning strike on our tree created a mega joule power surge...(or whatever they call it)... Took out two computers, a TV and some cable boxes. Weird how it's random, scattered items. All replaceable...nobody hurt...so that's GOOD!

Time to watch my Rockets! Odds aren't  great, but they're usually intertaining ! So many injuries though...


----------



## tink1957

Rainy here too...could probably bale hay in my front yard now...if only it would stop raining.

A few beers would be nice if it was on my diet.  You have to wait till cycle 3 of the 17 day diet to drink beer and wine...don't know if I can make it since I'm a month away from the 3rd cycle.  I need to fit into my summer clothes so I guess I'll tough it out.

Carole...you're making me hungry with all your ice cream talk...

Hope all had a good weekend


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Whew...what a week! Best news I've seen is PaPa Blu gettin' sprung! Continued prayers for healing and strength for Blu Crew's Rehab Center!
> 
> We've had rain pretty much all week...sure wish I could send our CA friends some of it! 7-inches yesterday, another 7 spread over Weds/Thurs....and more possible later tonight. There's a man with a long beard wondering around the neighborhood...getting two each of every animal he sees...
> 
> Oh, and a lightning strike on our tree created a mega joule power surge...(or whatever they call it)... Took out two computers, a TV and some cable boxes. Weird how it's random, scattered items. All replaceable...nobody hurt...so that's GOOD!
> 
> Time to watch my Rockets! Odds aren't  great, but they're usually intertaining ! So many injuries though...



_i hope it wasn't all of your electronics that got zapped !!
i would be hysterical if that happened to me..


our first sighting of noah returning.

make note that buckeev is psychotic psychic_


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Rainy here too...could probably bale hay in my front yard now...if only it would stop raining.
> 
> A few beers would be nice if it was on my diet.  You have to wait till cycle 3 of the 17 day diet to drink beer and wine...don't know if I can make it since I'm a month away from the 3rd cycle.  I need to fit into my summer clothes so I guess I'll tough it out.
> 
> Carole...you're making me hungry with all your ice cream talk...
> 
> Hope all had a good weekend





_tink, i really think if you look at what schumi wrote from the side, it was an invite for all to come to her place for ice cream

anyone here can drive/steer a boat?


what is this 17 day diet you talk about?
you mentioned it before and i still don't know about it.
is it googe=able?_


----------



## tink1957

Yes mac if you goggle it you can find a lot of info..I have the book and I think the author has written another improved version since...the old one world fine for me and anytime I gain weight I can lose it quickly if I stick to the plan.

I lost 70 lbs the first time I was on it in about a year...30 lbs the first 3 months with little exercise just walking.


----------



## macraven

_wow, that is a great weight loss.

that's a 10 lb loss in a month when you break it down.
remarkable.

i'll go google it tonight.
thanks homie_


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Whew...what a week! Best news I've seen is PaPa Blu gettin' sprung! Continued prayers for healing and strength for Blu Crew's Rehab Center!
> 
> We've had rain pretty much all week...sure wish I could send our CA friends some of it! 7-inches yesterday, another 7 spread over Weds/Thurs....and more possible later tonight. There's a man with a long beard wondering around the neighborhood...getting two each of every animal he sees...
> 
> Oh, and a lightning strike on our tree created a mega joule power surge...(or whatever they call it)... Took out two computers, a TV and some cable boxes. Weird how it's random, scattered items. All replaceable...nobody hurt...so that's GOOD!
> 
> Time to watch my Rockets! Odds aren't  great, but they're usually intertaining ! So many injuries though...



That's a lot of rain!! And lightning strikes too.......my oh my........as tourists we love the huge thunderstorms we see in the States.......we get thunder and lightning but not on the scale the States do......but to live with damage like that......not fun...........nice to see ya buckeev.......



tink1957 said:


> Rainy here too...could probably bale hay in my front yard now...if only it would stop raining.
> 
> A few beers would be nice if it was on my diet.  You have to wait till cycle 3 of the 17 day diet to drink beer and wine...don't know if I can make it since I'm a month away from the 3rd cycle.  I need to fit into my summer clothes so I guess I'll tough it out.
> 
> Carole...you're making me hungry with all your ice cream talk...
> 
> Hope all had a good weekend



Rain for you too Vicki...........I have to be careful with the ice cream........it is so good!!!!  Good luck with the plan............and don't think about ice cream.......lol......



macraven said:


> _tink, i really think if you look at what schumi wrote from the side, it was an invite for all to come to her place for ice cream
> 
> anyone here can drive/steer a boat?
> _



That means I have to share??? 



I am up far too early this morning..........I could sleep to midday today if I felt like it......but no. Wide awake at 6.30, got up at 7. Doesn't look particularly nice outside, misty and murky.

I put 2 crock pots on before I went to bed last night....big joint of pork in each........turning them into pulled pork later.......should keep us going for ages! 

Have a good Sunday


----------



## macraven

_i was coming back to turn the lights out here but can't now since schumi is up...._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i was coming back to turn the lights out here but can't now since schumi is up...._



Lol........I'll keep the noise down.......

Won't do any vaccuming for a good few hours..........

Sleep well..........wish I was still sleeping!!


----------



## Bluer101

Goodmorning everyone. 

Been busy this week with everything. Hope everyone is doing good and thanks for the warm wishes for dad. He is doing really good and for now home nurses are here every other day. 

Yesterday I spent the day cleaning out some things. Then decided to pressure clean the patio, pool deck, and spa deck. DS did the pool itself with all the dirt from me pressure cleaning. DW got lunch for us and was responsible for fetching other items as I was soaking wet. But now the back yard is ready for summer fun and now if I can just get some rain down here to make the backyard lawn green. Well off to go grocery shopping for the week.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Goodmorning everyone.
> 
> Been busy this week with everything. Hope everyone is doing good and thanks for the warm wishes for dad. He is doing really good and for now home nurses are here every other day.
> 
> Yesterday I spent the day cleaning out some things. Then decided to pressure clean the patio, pool deck, and spa deck. DS did the pool itself with all the dirt from me pressure cleaning. DW got lunch for us and was responsible for fetching other items as I was soaking wet. But now the back yard is ready for summer fun and now if I can just get some rain down here to make the backyard lawn green. Well off to go grocery shopping for the week.


That's good to hear about your dad, bluer! I'll gladly trade you some of our rain for a pressure washing job on my gutters. Driving down to Panama City for my nephews birthday party and just drove through the back side of a tornado! Fun times...


----------



## macraven

_that is wonderful news your dad has improved, with all the help he is receiving, he should improve completely!

you and mrs blue are so good to your parents
they are lucky to have you!_


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear dad is doing better bluers......must be a huge relief!!!

Pc......that must have been a scary drive.......hope party was fun!


Been a long day........early to bed for me tonight. 

Been really cold today, so didn't venture out anywhere at all. Had lush pulled pork for dinner tonight........then a small ice cream. Nice.

Monday again tomorrow


----------



## macraven

_i'm always running out to walmart for just one thing and come back with two bags of stuff.

this afternoon i went for yougurt and bagels.


came back with 4 bags......



schumi, going to bed so early???....lol
i'm just now wide awake and raring to go._


----------



## keishashadow

sounds like lots of us had full plates this weekend.

anybody else big on Games of Thrones?


----------



## macraven

_what have you been up to keisha?

busy weekend?


i'm just at a loss with WD over for the season.
life without it is not going to be easy......


last year i was at hhn on that sunday when WD started the new season
when back at the hotel room, sat up to 3 in the morning for the reply of it.
didn't want to wait to later in the week for it._


----------



## tink1957

I always say Wal-Mart charges admission...can't get out with less than $50.

Got ready for work this morning and 15 minutes before I left thought I heard an ambulance ...no it was a tornado warning siren  I turned on the tv and the weatherman said the warning had expired 5 minutes after the siren sounded....guess I won't depend on them for a warning next time we have severe weather...just watch the news...funny thing was there was no rain until after the alarm sounded so I wasn't even thinking about it. 

Miss WD too...can't get into game of thrones for some reason...I need something new to watch.


----------



## KStarfish82

keishashadow said:


> anybody else big on Games of Thrones?


----------



## macraven

_the time i used to spend watching WD i now just sit and look out the window.
it is sad........

tink, you DO know walmart!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> 
> 
> schumi, going to bed so early???....lol
> i'm just now wide awake and raring to go._



Ended up going at 10.30.....slept like a log!! But woke up as if I've never slept for years! Need some tea to waken me up I think..........



keishashadow said:


> sounds like lots of us had full plates this weekend.
> 
> anybody else big on Games of Thrones?



Couldn't get into game of thrones..........I did try..........



tink1957 said:


> I always say Wal-Mart charges admission...can't get out with less than $50.
> 
> Got ready for work this morning and 15 minutes before I left thought I heard an ambulance ...no it was a tornado warning siren  I turned on the tv and the weatherman said the warning had expired 5 minutes after the siren sounded....guess I won't depend on them for a warning next time we have severe weather...just watch the news...funny thing was there was no rain until after the alarm sounded so I wasn't even thinking about it.
> 
> Miss WD too...can't get into game of thrones for some reason...I need something new to watch.



Weird to think such a thing......tornado warnings!!! Alien for over here I suppose......glad it was nothing Tink......



KStarfish82 said:


>








Monday again.......must have been sleeping on my fringe as this morning it was all sticking out and up.....

Will start my day soon........so leave the light on mac when you go to bed..........


----------



## macraven

_well, i didn't realize what time it was.

didn't know it was morning already.

Mr Mac just went to bed 5 minutes ago and i assumed it was maybe 11 now.



glanced at the clock when i saw schumi's post here so i couldn't say i was turning off the lights now....
oh my, it is late, it is monday morning for me ..._


----------



## schumigirl

Late for you......early for me........hate time difference!!!

Just can't get going this morning.........maybe I should try that magical elixir called coffee.........I've heard good things about it waking us up...........either that or a cold shower!!! Maybe not that


----------



## macraven

_go with black coffee.
my dad always said it put hair on his chest.



but when i was just a little and in school when he told me weird stuff like that.
i would tell the teachers what he said at home.

teachers thought i had a weird imagination.


schumi, drink coffee and look tomorrow for hair on your chest.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Will stick to tea I think...........

Isn't it funny to think of the things our parents used to tell us..........I'm surprised most of us grew up normal.....I remember being told if didn't get in bed by 8pm..........my bed would disintegrate....... I hated going to bed as a kid......and if I didn't eat vegetables my toes would curl up..........

Right off to start my day,...............


----------



## macraven

_i can see schumki drinking coffee.in that thread.............quick......some one look if she is grownig hair on her chest._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i can see schumki drinking coffee.in that thread.............quick......some one look if she is grownig hair on her chest._



Lol.............


Still can't get on dis between 9-10.30am UK time............had to do some housework!!

Sun is shining and it's warmish.......yay!!! I think I need to renew some of our glasses. Just normal tall drinking glasses, not fancy ones. They just look a bit past their sell by date.......time for new.

Getting legs waxed tonight......ouch!! It doesn't take long but I never got used to the pain........she is quick though which is good! 

Have a great Monday all


----------



## schumigirl

I just learned today you can cruise from Seattle?? I never ever knew that!

Got a txt from a friend to update me on her itinerary......she's going to be in that area for family stuff, then they added a cruise I think going round Alaska and a few other places.......it's one of those don't know how I didn't know that moments...........

Sorry that really was something about nothing.......lol


----------



## keishashadow

morning all

tink all good in your area with the storms?  we are supposed to get a series of nasties this afternoon.  throwing a screw drive into plans to go pick up Mr's Keisha's new toy that is sitting on other side of the burg.  Have to drive thru rush hour traffic and found out there is both a Pirates & Pens game to add to the mess.  He may be using my car a few more days.

carole - we sailed out of seattle, a vibrant & interesting city.  If our plane hadn't been delayed nearly a day in Chicago MDW (I blame mac lol jk all the time we sat there should've left & met her for lunch somewhere) would've had more time to explore.  One the bucket list to return, irritating we have no direct flights there. There are sailings out of Vancouver to Hawaii too.

I booked a doozie of a cruise this weekend for Feb, 2016.  A no brainer really (that's my story & I'm sticking to it).  11 day southern repositioning itinerary for less than double $ what we paid to reserve a 3 day DCL one for same time frame.  It's on Carnival, which is not my favorite cruise line, but they have new series of cruises with tweaks as to entertainment/food/itineraries, figured we'll give it another shot.

WDW or Universal for a few days, then sail from
San Juan to
St. Croix
St Maarten
Dominica 
Grenada 
Sunday Super Bowl party @ sea 
Carnival @ Bonaire 
Carnival @ Aruba
Curacao
2 sea days
Miami


----------



## tink1957

Oooh Janet...can I stow away in your luggage?  Should have lost at least 40 lbs by then so I won't take up too much room.

The storms have passed...I think...you never know this time of year.  Hope to get my grass mowed today so I can treat the yard for the many fire ant beds which popped up all the sudden.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow Keisha, that looks like a great cruise.  Someday, I'd like to do a long cruise, but waiting for kids to grow up! LOL

Over 1 inch of rain today.  It's messy, with 30 mph winds to boot.  Only saving grace - it's 60 degrees.  So, no ice.  Just lots of puddles.


----------



## macraven




----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Oooh Janet...can I stow away in your luggage?  Should have lost at least 40 lbs by then so I won't take up too much room.
> 
> The storms have passed...I think...you never know this time of year.  Hope to get my grass mowed today so I can treat the yard for the many fire ant beds which popped up all the sudden.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday.



hell, I get 2 suitcases on SWA, will stuff u in one, that's what homies are for

lynn yes, our trips got exponentially cooler once we only had to foot 'da bill for 2 people

from the critics' reviews, it appears I got no couth, but nearly died laughing watching Walk of Shame


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> morning all
> 
> tink all good in your area with the storms?  we are supposed to get a series of nasties this afternoon.  throwing a screw drive into plans to go pick up Mr's Keisha's new toy that is sitting on other side of the burg.  Have to drive thru rush hour traffic and found out there is both a Pirates & Pens game to add to the mess.  He may be using
> 
> carole - we sailed out of seattle, a vibrant & interesting city.  If our plane hadn't been delayed nearly a day in Chicago MDW (I blame mac lol jk all the time we sat there should've left & met her for lunch somewhere) would've had more time to explore.  One the bucket list to return, irritating we have no direct flights there. There are sailings out of Vancouver to Hawaii too.
> 
> I booked a doozie of a cruise this weekend for Feb, 2016.  A no brainer really (that's my story & I'm sticking to it).  11 day southern repositioning itinerary for less than double $ what we paid to reserve a 3 day DCL one for same time frame.  It's on Carnival, which is not my favorite cruise line, but they have new series of cruises with tweaks as to entertainment/food/itineraries, figured we'll give it another shot.
> 
> WDW or Universal for a few days, then sail from
> San Juan to
> St. Croix
> St Maarten
> Dominica
> Grenada
> Sunday Super Bowl party @ sea
> Carnival @ Bonaire
> Carnival @ Aruba
> Curacao
> 2 sea days
> Miami



Wow......that is quite the cruise Janet........always fancied Aruba.......for some reason! My DH is still trying to convince me to go on one at some point..........what's the mister getting as a new toy??? I love cars!!

Seattle sounds like a place I'd like to see. I never really considered it before........but it looks beautiful. We have direct flight from Heathrow......11 hours, that is direct I wouldn't consider a stopover.......flights long enough at it is.......but yes it's on our bucket list too........



tink1957 said:


> Oooh Janet...can I stow away in your luggage?  Should have lost at least 40 lbs by then so I won't take up too much room.
> 
> The storms have passed...I think...you never know this time of year.  Hope to get my grass mowed today so I can treat the yard for the many fire ant beds which popped up all the sudden.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday.



Vicki.....don't do too much on your days off.........hope that's the worst of your weather over........makes such a difference when weather is nice!



Just back in from being waxed!! Wasn't too bad tonight..........having some ice cream to get over it........

Love having lighter nights now......just after 8 and it's still fairly light.......bloomin cold though! Hopefully by next month it'll be a lot warmer in the evenings. Love being able to sit in the garden at night, it's a long winter to be stuck in a lot.


----------



## macraven

_long day and now back on the computer.
i miss you all here when i can't check in occassionally during the day.


so i guess tink is going to lose weight and be packed in keisha's luggage for the cruise.
heck, tink is the one with the cdl so now we can't rent the bus to follow keisha around at her port stops._


----------



## keishashadow

lol /\ will leave the keys, you guys can all hop in the back


----------



## macraven

_dibbs on shotgun....

btw does Mr Keisha come with it?_


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lol /\ will leave the keys, you guys can all hop in the back




...........LOVE it!!!! Wow.......worth waiting for I'll bet!! He looks proud as punch with that..........



macraven said:


> _dibbs on shotgun....
> 
> btw does Mr Keisha come with it?_



I was never going to make it up early enough to call shotgun before you was I........



Beautiful day here today.......its even going to be warm!!!! Yay................going to do  a little gardening this morning I think. It could be raining tomorrow. 

Had the strangest dreams last night again......nothing unusual there for me.......I was talking in my sleep and DH could only make out I was saying somewhere was too cold to go.......lol......sounds like me!!

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> lol /\ will leave the keys, you guys can all hop in the back




Nice truck. I like the new body on the Colorado. 

We looked at them for me but I wanted the 4 door and that was too much $$$ for my around town commute.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Nice truck. I like the new body on the Colorado.
> 
> We looked at them for me but* I wanted the 4 door and that was too much $$$* for my around town commute.



it was gigantic with the full size bed & 'spensive to boot.  He wanted the full bed for 4 X 8 boards he always seems to be toting home, it won out over the crew.  Even this configuration is longer than any of the old extended Dodge caravans I drove when kids were growing up.  mr insisted I drive the truck yesterday to get 'a feel for it', despite my protests. After about 5 minutes he said we could go back home lol.
mac - he was an option, good thing he usually comes already 'pre-loaded'_but doesn't drink n drive._

it getting cold again here this week.  the weatherman uttered 30 degree temps, then used the "S" word.  I'm not having it.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice truck Keisha - my DH is a truck guy too. Made DH get a crew cab 4 door because he needs real doors for kids.  

Beautiful windy day, and hopefully no snow, but cool weather at the end of the week.


----------



## macraven

_i think the only place where the weather is great is in florida....

and probably southern california....

every other place seems like spring hasn't arrived yet.

i keep telling myself that good weather is just around the corner._


----------



## Marquibiri

Good evening all! How you all doing?

Haven't been on the Boards for a few months now.... it all looks different now.... somehow...  

Where's the HHN thread!!!! What's going on here fellas??? Should've been up by now.. 

Mac, where you at? Emailed you a week back and PM'd you as well!!!

HHN has started for me already.  Time to plan "THE" trip!

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## macraven

_so good to see you homie !!!

oops, i still have you on my "to do" list in getting back to youse.....
i'll get one out to you soon 

yea, slacking on the hhn thread.
still have time to get that up.

do plan on the gang getting together again this october.
gotta grab pax, dora and the shark family.

i'm calling it an early night but will be in touch with you soon.
i'd send an email tonight but my brain is fried and about to hit the bed.

_


----------



## macraven

_oh marco, have you made the design for this year's hhn tshirt?_


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Marco..........nice to see you on here again...........


We lost our internet last night!! Was horrendous.......don't know when it came back on finally but I went to bed around 11 and was still off. First thing I checked this morning......lol......sad.

Another beautiful day here.......it's to rain on Friday so will make the most of it while it's nice.

Me......that's the non planner has decided to go back to The Palm restaurant in HRH this year......haven't been for a few years but glanced at the menu few days ago and it looks nice........looking forward to the Sugar Factory too at the new wheel on IDrive too.........never been to one of them before. Is that planning 

Hope everyone has a great day........


----------



## keishashadow

turned the heat back on today.  typically, this time of year starting to drag out the pool supplies.  didn't have much of a summer here last year temperature wise...this year for sure!


----------



## tink1957

This is the time of year when we have the ac on during the day & the heat on at night ...nice here today had the heat on this morning but now it's just lovely outside.

Guess I'll go cut the grass since I didn't get to it the other day.  I need the exercise...I keep telling myself


----------



## schumigirl

I don't mind cutting grass Vicki......it's all the edging and tidying I hate.........gonna get a guy in I think. We are not natural born gardeners.......could have done with your gardening expertise on a few occasions..........we have a pond that I'd love to get drained and fill it all in........been planning that for 10 years since we moved in  Don't want to rush it.......lol.......


Haven't done much today........quiet one with lovely sunshine. Should have made appointment to get hair cut.......I forgot. Settling down to watch Rush Hour on TV.........


----------



## macraven

_you all have it lucky today.
it's snowing here.
snow showers that is._


----------



## Bluer101

It's hot and partly cloudy with a few showers.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> It's hot and partly cloudy with a few showers.



I cannot wait to feel the warm sun next month, you can keep the showers please.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> It's hot and partly cloudy with a few showers.




_smartass

i knew if i waited long enough you would tell me how hot it is in your part of the woods....._


----------



## Lynne G

I am with Keisha, darn heater needed the next week.  Had 75 mph winds with the rain, and now all is calm and cool.

Enjoy the night!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I cannot wait to feel the warm sun next month, you can keep the showers please.


_i'm not too sure that May will be all that warm at the rate our weather has been going.


i solve the issue by having the heat turned up to 78 in the house 
it's only when i have to go outside that is the killer here for us._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _you all have it lucky today.
> it's snowing here.
> snow showers that is._




It has to change at the weekend.............we are going much colder and it has to rain. Snow showers!!! Wow......I do remember a few years ago travelling up to Scotland end of April and the mountains were still covered with thick snow.........but please don't send your snow showers this way..........

No grill out this weekend..........

Beautiful again today........foggy out at sea as I was awoken by a foghorn in the distance this morning. Once it clears it will be hot I think. Hope so. 

Have a great Thursday


----------



## goofyfigment

When I left work at 5pm yesterday it was 90. We have had some strong storms come through the last 2 weeks along with some tornado warnings.


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> When I left work at 5pm yesterday it was 90. We have had some strong storms come through the last 2 weeks along with some tornado warnings.



90 sounds good!! Very good!! But tornado warnings......not so much.......



Having spicy barbeque pork steaks tonight........bit cool to sit outside and eat.....so inside it is. Weathers to change tomorrow instead of Saturday now.......

Tomorrow is grocery shop and get things organised for Saturday night's dinner for 12.......usually goes fine but always worry until everyone arrives. Won't run out of wine that's for sure........

Anyhoots.....hope everyone's doing ok.......


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i'm not too sure that May will be all that warm at the rate our weather has been going.
> 
> 
> i solve the issue by having the heat turned up to 78 in the house
> *it's only when i have to go outside that is the killer here* for us._



and when the gas bill arrives lol, 90 degrees sounds divine

didja catch the game last night?  MLB site has video of the snow during game (2nd video on the link)

http://m.mlb.com/news/article/119905558/pirates-stave-off-late-rally-to-edge-cubs

dinner for 12 sounds daunting, I'm struggling to get motivated to make hamburgers tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> dinner for 12 sounds daunting, I'm struggling to get motivated to make hamburgers tonight.



It is a bit for this crowd. Usually when we have a group of that many or more it's a buffet or we grill outside......but this is kinda work/pleasure so more formal. I like formal.....but prefer casual!! Least everyone's bringing a starter or snack........so just main and desserts to do. But yeah tonight I struggled to find motivation to grill pork steaks......just did pasta and salad........so I know what you mean.

Is the DH enjoying his new toy??? 


Had a craving for the steak wrap from bula bar earlier............yum! Have to wait a bit for that.


----------



## macraven

_yea, it snowed here yesterday and the cubbies lost..........
my flash drive is outdated so couldn't see the snow during the video but did see the snow in person..._


----------



## pcstang

Snow?!?!? Pool is open here. Will be taking a swim tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for sharing the snow Mac!  Ugh, below freezing the next two nights.  Poor flowers.  We still have yet to have everything green.  Oh well, maybe May will be unusually warm as April has been unusually cold so far.

All the talk of HHN, still thinking about that.

Time for a cup of tea.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Snow?!?!? Pool is open here. Will be taking a swim tomorrow.




Yep, us too. Last weekend pressure cleaned the patio, cleaned the cobwebs from the screen, cleaned the spa deck too, and swam. We are ready for summer. 

This weekend I'm trying to build our patio bar or at least start on it. Been doing 3d renderings to see if DW likes it. 

On a side note FIL had a heart attack today and is doing ok. But he is scheduled for a quad bypass on Sat. Will know more tonight as we are visiting him in the hospital. 

We can't get a break with the hospital visits.


----------



## Lynne G

Prayers for the Bluers.  Hope FIL does well with his operation and comes out of the hospital healthy.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, us too. Last weekend pressure cleaned the patio, cleaned the cobwebs from the screen, cleaned the spa deck too, and swam. We are ready for summer.
> 
> This weekend I'm trying to build our patio bar or at least start on it. Been doing 3d renderings to see if DW likes it.
> 
> On a side note FIL had a heart attack today and is doing ok. But he is scheduled for a quad bypass on Sat. Will know more tonight as we are visiting him in the hospital.
> 
> We can't get a break with the hospital visits.



Oh no! Sorry to hear that news. We spent the last 8 months at the hospital or nursing home with grandmother. Not looking forward to dealing with my parents going through that.

When we looked at houses here in Alabama we only saw one with an enclosure. So weird that they don't do that here. I'm done spending money on this house though. We are trying to figure out how to move back to central Florida!


----------



## macraven

_just came by to see the head count on the homies here.

bluer,  you and especially Mrs Bluer 
i'm so sorry to read her dad had the a heart attack and facing surgery on saturday.
hope he is holding steady and has a successful bypass.

my dad had his at age 61 and did great improvements with the quad surgery.

i'm praying that your dad's will be smooth and he improves rapidly._


----------



## buckeev

Continued prayers for The BC...'nuff already for poor poppa. Hang in there guys.

We are still limping around here after the Lightning strike/power surge last Friday. My art computer apparently is toast...and I've got all my "stuff" running on an "speed challenged" PC...(not used to that anymore). My customers are screaming at me...(but they can't leave messages on my land lines...'cuz that machine got zapped too!)...ARRRGGGGG!!!


----------



## macraven

_time to take a vacation buckeev and forget that you have a business....

_
_if only life were that simple...._


_but really do hope you get __every thing squared away on how it should be.._


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Snow?!?!? Pool is open here. Will be taking a swim tomorrow.



Nope......not jealous at all.......not in the slightest........



Bluer101 said:


> On a side note FIL had a heart attack today and is doing ok. But he is scheduled for a quad bypass on Sat. Will know more tonight as we are visiting him in the hospital.
> 
> We can't get a break with the hospital visits.



Oh Bluers......you are having a tough time.......hugs for Mrs bluer..........it's such a successful operation so as mac says it'll make such a difference to him when it's done........continued good wishes......



buckeev said:


> Continued prayers for The BC...'nuff already for poor poppa. Hang in there guys.
> 
> We are still limping around here after the Lightning strike/power surge last Friday. My art computer apparently is toast...and I've got all my "stuff" running on an "speed challenged" PC...(not used to that anymore). My customers are screaming at me...(but they can't leave messages on my land lines...'cuz that machine got zapped too!)...ARRRGGGGG!!!



Speed challenged pc........lol........I feel your pain......specially if my iPad is charging and I go on DH laptop.......it's so much slower!!! But hope you get back up and running.......ain't fun with a business when things don't work properly........



Had a great sleep last night and woke up full of the joys of spring as sun is still shining......so much for rain today! But, expect a change......may have heating on again tonight......I won't be cold regardless of the month.......

Day of shopping and preparing.......thought I may have to visit dentist.....not crown this time, had bit of toothache yesterday but its gone this morning......so will wait for check up next week. 

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that news. We spent the last 8 months at the hospital or nursing home with grandmother. Not looking forward to dealing with my parents going through that.
> 
> When we looked at houses here in Alabama we only saw one with an enclosure. So weird that they don't do that here. I'm done spending money on this house though. We are trying to figure out how to move back to central Florida!



It's tough isn't it dealing with that kind of care.

Remember if you move back to Florida......have plenty of spare room for.......ahem.......overseas visitors who may want to visit..........


----------



## keishashadow

steve - oh no!!! not again, good luck.  Does FIL live in the area too?

carole - ow, dental issues are real PIA.  yes, mr is crushing on his truck.  I could clobber him though.  Big storm was coming in when we picked up car, so i left him there to get the run down.  He told the dealer he knew how to set up the OnStar.  If i can't find a youtube video (everything you need to know can be found on youtube lol) it'll be a _very_ long drive back to dealer for him with me in passenger seat this weekend.



pcstang said:


> Snow?!?!? Pool is open here. Will be taking a swim tomorrow.



it's been years since we have been able to get ours going by first weekend of May.  We are hardy, if water is above 68 degrees we're good.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, it's that kinda day.  So glad it's Friday, even if it started below freezing.  At least the snow from yesterday is mostly gone.  

Have a great week-end all!  Soccer watching for me.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> steve - oh no!!! not again, good luck.  Does FIL live in the area too?
> 
> carole - ow, dental issues are real PIA.  yes, mr is crushing on his truck.  I could clobber him though.  Big storm was coming in when we picked up car, so i left him there to get the run down.  He told the dealer he knew how to set up the OnStar.  If i can't find a youtube video (everything you need to know can be found on youtube lol) it'll be a _very_ long drive back to dealer for him with me in passenger seat this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> it's been years since we have been able to get ours going by first weekend of May.  We are hardy, if water is above 68 degrees we're good.



Love that picture. 

Yes, FIL is 1/4 mile away from us, walking distance. 

DW and I grew up together, rode the same buses, same schools, same neighborhoods. So with them close its easy but the hospital is about 25 min away for the surgery. My dad was local for his stuff and is doing really well. But now onto DW's dad, can we catch a break???

Hope everyone else is doing ok and have a good weekend.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> s



_i love those little mini onions!!_

_it's made my morning._
_i'm giving you a like for that picture....._


----------



## macraven

_'s and prayers continues for the Blu Cru.

i squeezed all the homies into that group hug.
there are many more homies in that group, they are just squished together very tightly_


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that news. We spent the last 8 months at the hospital or nursing home with grandmother. Not looking forward to dealing with my parents going through that.
> 
> When we looked at houses here in Alabama we only saw one with an enclosure. So weird that they don't do that here. I'm done spending money on this house though. We are trying to figure out how to move back to central Florida!



I was never sure if the enclosures I've seen on most pools in Florida is to keep bugs or gators out. 

Was golfing with family in Myrtle Beach years ago when oldest DS was a tween.  Took my shot, turned around and saw him wading in pond to try & retrieve his errant ball.  Not sure who screamed louder me or the course ranger.  we both could see a gator swimming over to check him out.  Will chalk it up to him being a dumb kid but have wondered how many tourists they lose a year down south, those who think it's a good idea to go into ponds/lakes?  did read somewhere that pedestrian vs car fatalities in Orlando is on a par w/Las Vegas.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> steve - oh no!!! not again, good luck.  Does FIL live in the area too?
> 
> carole - ow, dental issues are real PIA.  yes, mr is crushing on his truck.  I could clobber him though.  Big storm was coming in when we picked up car, so i left him there to get the run down.  He told the dealer he knew how to set up the OnStar.  If i can't find a youtube video (everything you need to know can be found on youtube lol) it'll be a _very_ long drive back to dealer for him with me in passenger seat this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> it's been years since we have been able to get ours going by first weekend of May.  We are hardy, if water is above 68 degrees we're good.


I LOVE that minion........I am so stealing that.............

Oh isn't you tube the best for learning!!! Hope you don't have to go back though.......not a fun drive........lol.......



macraven said:


> _i love those little mini onions!!_
> 
> _it's made my morning._
> _i'm giving you a like for that picture....._



Me too!! 



keishashadow said:


> Was golfing with family in Myrtle Beach years ago when oldest DS was a tween.  Took my shot, turned around and saw him wading in pond to try & retrieve his errant ball.  Not sure who screamed louder me or the course ranger.  we both could see a gator swimming over to check him out.  Will chalk it up to him being a dumb kid but have wondered how many tourists they lose a year down south, those who think it's a good idea to go into ponds/lakes?  did read somewhere that pedestrian vs car fatalities in Orlando is on a par w/Las Vegas.



Oh that must be the worst thing ever!!!! We once saw some folks parked up and hanging around and splashing in an area of water when we drove to Daytona Beach once.......we checked the news that night to see if anyone had been "gatored"........... 

Fortunately not. 



Glad today is over.........grocery shops, baking and had to go collect  wine as our wine delivery didn't turn up......they told me it was out for delivery.....even told me it would be here within an hour at one point.......then they realised it hadn't been despatched. Thankfully we have plenty of wine at home....but I did want a couple of special ones I don't have........so called a few wine merchants who had them and went to closest one to get them. Told original delivery company I expect delivery tomorrow (won't happen) and I expect a big discount as I am without those wines.........

Made cheesecake today and flourless chocolate cake, will make pavlova tomorrow. Got 12 individual racks of lamb today......so I'm all set for tomorrow night now.

Having big glass of wine tonight though........big glass


----------



## Lynne G

Kiesha, that's when we were driving down I Drive near Universal, and my kids said how many points we'd get hitting various person(s) trying to cross the road.  Luckily, I drive in Philly, and well, no points for me. 

That's so funny with DS, I bet my kid would do that too.  When I walked along the path from SOG, I always made sure I stayed far away from the creek that runs right next to it.  I stayed with my GM in southern FLA during my summers when I was school aged.  Never forgot to always assume a gator is in any amount of water. 

OK, still cold and windy, where's that warm weather?


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Kiesha, that's when we were driving down I Drive near Universal, *and my kids said how many points we'd get hitting various person(s) trying to cross the road.*  Luckily, I drive in Philly, and well, no points for me.
> 
> That's so funny with DS, I bet my kid would do that too.  When I walked along the path from SOG, I always made sure I stayed far away from the creek that runs right next to it.  I stayed with my GM in southern FLA during my summers when I was school aged.  Never forgot to always assume a gator is in any amount of water.
> 
> OK, still cold and windy, where's that warm weather?



lol better than playing license plate bingo

did I hear cheesecake? drool


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> did I hear cheesecake? drool





It's a big one too..........white chocolate and raspberry........lush!!


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi - I can make it 13, ok with the kids 15!  LOL 

All but little one likes cheesecake, and with fruit, it is lush!


----------



## macraven

_i have always loved cheesecake.
my favorites are the original and plain._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i have always loved cheesecake.
> my favorites are the original and plain._



I love original too.........but White choc.......you know I can't resist anything White choc .......little bit of raspberry coulis mixed through......just a little...........fresh raspberries added tomorrow.

Off to bed soon........nearly 11pm here.........been a long day.......lay in tomorrow I think. Had 2 lovely glasses of wine while watching some of series 3 of Person of Interest on Netflix...........we are so behind in the UK with this show.........

Going to binge watch Sunday I think........I would never watch anything with Michael Emerson in as he spooked me years ago........but now I love watching him........fantastic show!!!

Enjoy rest of your Friday over there............


----------



## macraven

_Blu Cru (mr & mrs)

sending prayers and group 's to you and the entire family on a successful surgery for Dad today.

many are thinking of you both at this time._


----------



## schumigirl

Absolutely mac.......sending lots of good thoughts for mrsbluers dad today............


Wet and miserable is our weather today. Glad I`m not having to go out.

All set for dinner tonight.....luscious lamb is marinating away.......everything else is done. Just me to get ready now.

Hope everyone`s having a good Saturday.........


----------



## pcstang

Schumi - sounds delicious!

Thoughts still going out to the bluers! Hope all has gone well for your family. 

Not doing a thing today except this....


----------



## pcstang

30 days until our next USO trip. Should have bought my youngest AP earlier. I see the prices went up this will be the first year he needs a ticket.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Thank you all for the prayers. Dads surgery was postponed until tomorrow morning. The dr didn't like his EKG results and wanted another day of rest. So we will be at hospital first thing in the morning. I will send updates as I get them. What a crazy time.


----------



## pcstang

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers. Dads surgery was postponed until tomorrow morning. The dr didn't like his EKG results and wanted another day of rest. So we will be at hospital first thing in the morning. I will send updates as I get them. What a crazy time.



Hang in there!


----------



## Lynne G

Prayers to the Bluers!  Hope all goes well in the morning.

Cool day, made pizza and chilling with some tea.

Watched English soccer this afternoon, Manu versus City.  DS wishes we could get more free English games.  He's a big fan.


----------



## macraven

_hugs and prayers for the bluers.

Mrs. Bluer, keep us posted.

all are thinking of you._


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Schumi - sounds delicious!
> 
> Thoughts still going out to the bluers! Hope all has gone well for your family.
> 
> Not doing a thing today except this....




_what a gorgeous yard.....

i bet you have fun all day long.
well, maybe the kids have fun all day long.

you're probably at work during play time..._


----------



## buckeev

*GO BIG BLU KREW!!!
Happy thoughts-n-Prayers!!!!!
*


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Well after waiting at the hospital since 7:20 this morning they finally took my dad in for surgery. Let the waiting begin.......


----------



## macraven

_we will wait here with you.
holding your hand and praying with you.

it will go fine and he will be healthier_


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Schumi - sounds delicious!
> 
> Thoughts still going out to the bluers! Hope all has gone well for your family.
> 
> Not doing a thing today except this....



Gorgeous!!!!!! Great way to spend a day.........and it`s all yours!!!!!



Mrs bluer101 said:


> Well after waiting at the hospital since 7:20 this morning they finally took my dad in for surgery. Let the waiting begin.......



Big hugs for all of you.......I`m sure your dad will be just fine after this op.........but hope the wait isn`t too long for you  



It is so cold today!!!!! I had flip flops on a few days ago and today thick socks!!! Beautiful sunshine though but it is chilly!!

Had a lazy morning after a late night......meal went so good. Everyone`s Lamb was cooked to perfection so I was relieved about that.............such a fun night. Not one bit of 3 desserts left, everyone took some home with them too.

So, very relaxing day watching junk on tv........ Sleepless in Seattle at the moment..........

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## macraven

_i have watched sleepless in seattle many times.
and each time i flip thru the channels and it comes on, i sit and watch quite a bit of it.
it's just one of those movies and is cute and entertaining and you don't have to think during it.


T2 is another one of those movies that hook me each time when i am channel surfing.





more 's t0 the Blu Cru while they are waiting. _


----------



## Bluer101

I'm at home though. 

Just too many at the hospital so DW will relay info. She has her mom, brother, and sister there waiting. Hope everyone else is having a good weekend though.


----------



## macraven

_thought i would stop by and see if bluer had any updates.
figured this would be too soon (as when my dad had his 4 quad bypass, it was over 6 hours in surgery) 

it's still windy and ugly weather in my parts of the world.

i hope to hit warm and spring like weather in nashville later this week.
that should hold me until our weather breaks._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Nothing to report now. Dad is still in surgery. My mom, brother and myself are sitting on pins and needles waiting to hear what's going on. This has been the longest day of my life not knowing what's going on. I hope we get some news soon.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Alright so a little bit after I posted last the doctor finally came in and told us that dad is out of surgery and doing well. 
Still need to watch him for the next 24 hours but we are hopeful that everything will be fine. 
I want to thank everyone for all of their prayers and good wishes. It means a lot to me and my family.


----------



## schumigirl

That is such good news Mrs bluer..........so happy to hear he's doing good..........he'll be home before you know it........


----------



## Lynne G

Good news Mrs. Bluer!  Sending more prayers Dad fully recovers.

Sunny, but cool day.  Dinner is ?  Have to think as everyone ate at different times and different things today.  Hmmm.

Enjoy the Sunday evening.

Oh, and my car needs to go in the shop again.


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Alright so a little bit after I posted last the doctor finally came in and told us that dad is out of surgery and doing well.
> Still need to watch him for the next 24 hours but we are hopeful that everything will be fine.
> I want to thank everyone for all of their prayers and good wishes. It means a lot to me and my family.




_thank you for this news.
i'm sure he will be fine.
he just has to be...

you are probably relieved he is out of surgery and you will feel better once you can see him.


you are family mrs bluer.
we all are involved in this with you.
many more 's, prayer and good wishes still being sent you him and your entire family.

just because we all don't post at the same time you are going thru this, it is on our hearts since Bluer let us know._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _thank you for this news.
> i'm sure he will be fine.
> he just has to be...
> 
> you are probably relieved he is out of surgery and you will feel better once you can see him.
> 
> 
> you are family mrs bluer.
> we all are involved in this with you.
> many more 's, prayer and good wishes still being sent you him and your entire family.
> 
> just because we all don't post at the same time you are going thru this, it is on our hearts since Bluer let us know._


Absolutely! Great news!


----------



## tink1957

hugs to the Blu Crew...so happy to hear everything went well with the surgery....you all deserve some good news for a change.  You are all in my prayers for a quick recovery.

Had to work all weekend so not much time to dis...hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _thank you for this news.
> i'm sure he will be fine.
> he just has to be...
> 
> you are probably relieved he is out of surgery and you will feel better once you can see him.
> 
> 
> you are family mrs bluer.
> we all are involved in this with you.
> many more 's, prayer and good wishes still being sent you him and your entire family.
> 
> just because we all don't post at the same time you are going thru this, it is on our hearts since Bluer let us know._



Seconded.  You are very much in my mind Mrs bluer, and continued good wishes for dad 



tink1957 said:


> hugs to the Blu Crew...so happy to hear everything went well with the surgery....you all deserve some good news for a change.  You are all in my prayers for a quick recovery.
> 
> Had to work all weekend so not much time to dis...hope everyone had a great weekend



Awwwwww.......don`t work too hard.......is your weather better now.....must be getting to that time of year it`s warm most of the time.......lucky you.......


I am fed up with being cold!! Anther day of deceiving sunshine and it`s freezing outside. Got heating on again. After last week we really thought cold weather was over. Snowing in some areas too!!! Unusual for us this time of year.

Making maple chicken for dinner tonight going to add a bit of spice I think........

Happy Monday...........


----------



## keishashadow

pcstang said:


>



is that a play gym or a guest house? lol  sweeeeet pool

blucru - glad to hear the surgery went well.  You guys need to get away for sure now for a weekend of rest.

I uncharacteristically slept in until 9 am today and I liked it


----------



## schumigirl

janet......I love sleeping late.........very rarely do though............



Had very early breakfast today so Im hungry well before lunch today! Trying to put off mooching around fridge before I make lunch. Brie and ham toasted panini today with cranberry. BBQ pork steaks for dinner tonight.......need to stop thinking of food...........

Another sunny cold day here..........heating on again. Warmer weather must be coming soon.....


----------



## Lynne G

darn car - still in the shop.

Have a nice day Shumi - it's actually going to be in the 60's today, with rain to follow shortly.  So ready for nice, not too hot, not too cold weather.  And starting out in the low 40's today, heater is still running.

Without a cloud in the sky so far, it's and so bright out.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope mrs bluers dad is still doing well today........


Internet being dodgy again today........got the guy coming tomorrow to fix it.........so frustrating when pages won't load then it just goes off all together. I have no patience.

Got yearly eye test tomorrow........hoping for no changes


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Stopping by to say Hi and give an update. My dad is doing better. He is still medicated and making no sense but he is doing better. Hoping to get him home by the weekend. I'm feeling better about him everyday. Still hard to see my dad like this but I'm happy he will be himself soon. After this Mr Bluer and I will really need a mini vacation but don't know when that will happen. I'm hoping real soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Continued prayers for papa!  Hang in there Bluers!  Hugs to you all!


----------



## macraven

_this is wonderful news Mrs Bluer !!!!



i am so happy all is going on schedule and dad healing and getting better!

you and Mr Bluer will need that get away to relax once your dad is back home._


----------



## buckeev

Quick Stop to say thinking of the Bluers and Poppa...Wish I could offer more than prayers, but hey...I've had pretty good "luck" with nothing but a prayer!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Stopping by to say Hi and give an update. My dad is doing better. He is still medicated and making no sense but he is doing better. Hoping to get him home by the weekend. I'm feeling better about him everyday. Still hard to see my dad like this but I'm happy he will be himself soon. After this Mr Bluer and I will really need a mini vacation but don't know when that will happen. I'm hoping real soon.



Wonderful news Mrs b............it's hard to see a parent debilitated, but good to know he's on the mend 



macraven said:


> _this is wonderful news Mrs Bluer !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i am so happy all is going on schedule and dad healing and getting better!
> 
> you and Mr Bluer will need that get away to relax once your dad is back home._



I think I know where they might go for a break.............



buckeev said:


> Quick Stop to say thinking of the Bluers and Poppa...Wish I could offer more than prayers, but hey...I've had pretty good "luck" with nothing but a prayer!



Me too buckeev.............




Ok.......we have heavy.....heavy rain today........blowing a gale too.......lovely.

Staying in this morning for the guy coming to sort jittery Internet..........DS is home today so if the guy asks me any technical questions......he can answer for me........

Moussaka for dinner tonight...........

Oh.......it's Wednesday..........


----------



## macraven

_just a quick drop in to say adios for a few days.

doing my civil war tour for the year and hope it will be sunshine and no rain for me.

tennessee, here i come!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _just a quick drop in to say adios for a few days.
> 
> doing my civil war tour for the year and hope it will be sunshine and no rain for me.
> 
> tennessee, here i come!_



Just replied to last email.......did you get it as it bounced straight back????? Hope issue has been fixed!!

It's showing as sent too......so I'm hoping you got it........hate technology................phone calls are so much easier.......

Safe journey once again.........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels and sunny days Mac!  

Northeaster storm coming tonight, will be a rainy day tomorrow, and lower the temperature 20 degrees.  Coats still needed.  Ugh.


----------



## tink1957

Have fun mac...hope you get good weather.

Rainy and cool here so no outdoor activities today...guess I'll just relax  and enjoy my lukewarm cup of coffee since we're in the middle of a planned power outage this morning.

Glad to hear dad is on the mend Mrs b...continued prayers for a full recovery

Hang in there Lynne it's bound to get warm sometime soon.

Carole...good luck with the eye test and internet issues...I gave up on my desktop as it had continued problems 

Happy hump day to all


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Rainy and cool here so no outdoor activities today...guess I'll just relax  and enjoy my lukewarm cup of coffee since we're in the middle of a planned power outage this morning.
> Carole...good luck with the eye test and internet issues...I gave up on my desktop as it had continued problems



Planned power outage!! Never fun..........yes just relax and take it easy.......have a treat or two.......

Eye test was good......no change in a year so I'm happy. 

Internet sorted finally!! You know Tom......easy going guy.....but even he was riled with amount of time Internet was lost.......so guy came out and replaced router and other stuff so it's back to top speed.........and free for 4 months because of the hassle......

Relaxing night in front of us...........


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  I have been away from the boards a bit during tax season (make that a lot) and am just dabbling my way back in.  I noticed while reading this forum on my phone, there was some sort of Harry Potter related meet up in December?  Am I imagining this?  When I am not logged in (like on my phone), I get different messaging.  Soooo.....what is up?


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!  I have been away from the boards a bit during tax season (make that a lot) and am just dabbling my way back in.  I noticed while reading this forum on my phone, there was some sort of Harry Potter related meet up in December?  Am I imagining this?  When I am not logged in (like on my phone), I get different messaging.  Soooo.....what is up?



 Nice to see ya.........

Is a Disapalooza Diagonal Alley night........it's on December 5th from 9pm and I think $75. They're usually good fun according to couple of peeps who've gone to these type of things before.........


Been raining overnight......had everything yesterday.....sunshine.....rain and hailstones......sun is shining at the moment. Slept soundly last night but again woke up feeling like I haven't slept at all! Have to get moving and get my day started.................


----------



## keishashadow

mac - happy trails!

morning all, will be dodging the rain drops here today while I'm out and about.  Leaves are just starting to form on the trees.  Noticed yesterday a very large nest in tree near the woods.  Later in the day saw two birds one in nest & one on branch.  The on the branch is at least 1-1/2 feet from head to end of tail.  we have lots of hawks, they are more tan.  Not sure but the bigger one may have a band on his left foot.  Anybody a birder here?  I can't tell if they are very large hawks or falcons (which are protected here).






 now we know where all the bunnies went


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha,
we have white tail and red tail hawks that are routine around my way.   The falcons we have are mostly peregrine, with a stripped belly when younger and mostly gray and smaller than the hawks.  Looks more like a hawk to me, so red tail maybe?  I think the white tails are generally a little bigger, so your guy does look like a red tailed hawk. 

Yep, and Mr. Bunny was on my front lawn, and tried to hide under my car when I walked out the door.  Dumb bunny, ran again when I started the car.  Ahh, spring.  Was driving home past the state park around dinner time, and there were 2 young deer staring at me at the side of the road.  Almost looked fake, but I sped past them hoping I didn't scare them.  Thankfully, still saw them in my rear mirror.  Grass is slowly making it green around here, actually heard some mowers this past week-end.  Hope our weather people are right, we may be in the 70's by Monday.

Time for tea.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> mac - happy trails!
> 
> morning all, will be dodging the rain drops here today while I'm out and about.  Leaves are just starting to form on the trees.  Noticed yesterday a very large nest in tree near the woods.  Later in the day saw two birds one in nest & one on branch.  The on the branch is at least 1-1/2 feet from head to end of tail.  we have lots of hawks, they are more tan.  Not sure but the bigger one may have a band on his left foot.  Anybody a birder here?  I can't tell if they are very large hawks or falcons (which are protected here).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we know where all the bunnies went



Not a twitcher....so couldn't tell one bird from another......unless it's on my plate of course.......lol.......hope you don't get too wet today.......we were just saying last week how all our fruit trees are flowering.......and leaves are filling out.....nice to see after a long winter.........supposed to be a sign of a good fruit yield.......



Nice day today, had lunch out with a friend, just the two of us. Nice catch up as I hadn't seen her for about 6 weeks or so........Then went shopping for few bits and pieces. Will give dinner a miss tonight....just fed my two guys though.......

Going for cuppa though


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha,
> we have white tail and red tail hawks that are routine around my way.   The falcons we have are mostly peregrine, with a stripped belly when younger and mostly gray and smaller than the hawks.  Looks more like a hawk to me, so red tail maybe?  I think the white tails are generally a little bigger, so your guy does look like a red tailed hawk.
> 
> Yep, and Mr. Bunny was on my front lawn, and tried to hide under my car when I walked out the door.  Dumb bunny, ran again when I started the car.  Ahh, spring.  Was driving home past the state park around dinner time, and there were 2 young deer staring at me at the side of the road.  Almost looked fake, but I sped past them hoping I didn't scare them.  Thankfully, still saw them in my rear mirror.  Grass is slowly making it green around here, actually heard some mowers this past week-end.  Hope our weather people are right, we may be in the 70's by Monday.
> 
> Time for tea.



tea & crumpets? lol  You're lucky bambi & co didn't decide to hit the streets.

we have lots of hawks around who hunt in the farmers fields near my home, but they are much smaller.  I looked up the two varieties you mentioned.  I'm leaning towards the red tail since the nest size is comparable and it's a good 60+ feet off the ground.



schumigirl said:


> Not a twitcher....so couldn't tell one bird from another......*unless it's on my plate of course.......lol*.......hope you don't get too wet today.......we were just saying last week how all our fruit trees are flowering.......and leaves are filling out.....nice to see after a long winter.........supposed to be a sign of a good fruit yield.......



nwahahaha


----------



## macraven

Hey homies.
Long day and now in room
I'm so not used to getting up at 6:00 am.....
And getting on a tour bus around 7:00 am.
CW tout is great but long days.
Hit Kentucky (hi to ky 07) and 3 forts in Tn in 11 hours straight today.

Just checked my emails and nothing from you schumi......

I think the email you sent me went to email heaven....

Weather is great and very spring like here.

Hope all are doing fine

See you all monday


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....how is Mr keisha enjoying his new ride??? 

Sent another one off mac........problem sorted!

Missing the purple..........glad you're having fun though 



Housework and grocery shop this morning..........lovely. Then haircut tomorrow and not much else all weekend.....may pop to racing circuit with my two guys and drive some cars around for a while.......you don't always have to book months ahead of time, so if they have a gap we'll get in and have some fun 


Happy Friday........


----------



## keishashadow

Happy May Day comrades, solidarity forever!  find yourselves a pole and do a dance  We have parades and celebrations throughout the weekend here.  Curious if other areas do it up big too.

carole - the mr is a very happy camper.  was shopping for suitcases yesterday and saw that delsey now has a very regal purple color line.

mac - getting up early is good for the soul.  take a few pics and share, know nothing of the CW activity in that area.


----------



## macraven

Getting up by 6:00 am isn't my thing


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> .
> 
> carole - the mr is a very happy camper.  was shopping for suitcases yesterday and saw that delsey now has a very regal purple color line.



Glad to hear he`s enjoying the new drive ...........I`ve looked at Delsey over here as we do need new luggage.....we can`t get any of them in purple over here  Think my mister is pleased about that..........



macraven said:


> Getting up by 6:00 am isn't my thing



I hear ya.......I was up so early this morning I could have called you for a chat as you wouldn`t have gone to bed yet!!!!! Just couldn`t get back to sleep at all.


Anyway.....got hair done first thing this morning, quite shortish for a change........ then as we couldn`t get into drive any cars as circuit was fully booked, DS and I went quad biking for a couple of hours. DH wasn`t feeling so good so he stayed home while we rambled around in the wild......it was so much fun but I forgot how much you ache from holding yourself on those things.......we had a blast though. It`s cold but dry today so, perfect for quads.

May have a soak in the bath later........Indian takeout for dinner tonight I think......no cooking.

Hope everyone`s having a great Saturday


----------



## keishashadow

carole - how short did you go?  I'm thinking of getting mine lopped off to shoulders this weds.  I have had hair colored since early December, now i have an ombre effect of sorts.  quad biking looks rather vigorous, along the lines of the paddle boats. 

getting ready for the Kentucky Derby, then going to see new Avengers movie.  Talked the mr into extending our upcoming trip to hit Disney for the 24 hr day.  any excuse will do to stay a bit longer in Florida


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole - how short did you go?  I'm thinking of getting mine lopped off to shoulders this weds.  I have had hair colored since early December, now i have an ombre effect of sorts.  quad biking looks rather vigorous, along the lines of the paddle boats.
> 
> getting ready for the Kentucky Derby, then going to see new Avengers movie.  Talked the mr into extending our upcoming trip to hit Disney for the 24 hr day.  any excuse will do to stay a bit longer in Florida



My hair is sitting just on or just below my shoulder........it needed a good cut for a while. This is the shortest I've been for ages........I straighten mine every day so usually like it longer but it looks good.....I can still see it iykwim......so not that short. I have too fat a face for very short hair.....lol......go for it......is your hair really long just now? 

Quad biking or I think you would call it an ATV??? No energy required at all......I'm not fit so I wouldn't be on anything you need to work at to make go  just switch on the engine and go. I have tried the two wheel dirt bike but prefer the four wheeled variety.......long as it has an engine and I don't need to pedal.........I'll go on it.......I'm lazy like that!

Kentucky Derby......sounds fun. Oh definitely extend another day.........any excuse wil do........



This is a holiday weekend here.......typical weather..it's grey, dark ,windy and raining. Lovely.

Going out for some groceries and I want a new bathroom cabinet for our ensuite and some new accessories for in there too. No rush to get out today though....lazy morning I think.

Making pancakes for breakfast I think today..........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Just a note to let you know my dad is finally home from the hospital. He is doing well. 
We are having beautiful weather here. Enjoying being outside for a change.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Just a note to let you know my dad is finally home from the hospital. He is doing well.
> We are having beautiful weather here. Enjoying being outside for a change.



Fabulous news Mrs bluer.........so good to hear dad is home and doing well. Must be a huge relief to everyone 



Turned out a lovely day after such a horrible morning here...........

Bought new bathroom cabinet and some bits......then thought since I'm renewing some stuff.......might as well do ensuite all up! So although walls are mainly tiled I do have some parts painted.......so bought some fresh paint and will start it tomorrow. Just need a new blind for window now at some point in next week after painting is finished. 

I'm honestly not a big shopper........


----------



## buckeev

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Just a note to let you know my dad is finally home from the hospital. He is doing well.
> We are having beautiful weather here. Enjoying being outside for a change.



*BEST* news I've heard all weekend! 
Thanks for the update...Still got y'all on my "Good Thoughts List!"...

(You don't wanna be on the my "Not Good Thoughts" list!")


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Fabulous news Mrs bluer.........so good to hear dad is home and doing well. Must be a huge relief to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out a lovely day after such a horrible morning here...........
> 
> Bought new bathroom cabinet and some bits......then thought since I'm renewing some stuff.......might as well do ensuite all up! So although walls are mainly tiled I do have some parts painted.......so bought some fresh paint and will start it tomorrow. Just need a new blind for window now at some point in next week after painting is finished.
> 
> I'm honestly not a big shopper........



that's what they all say  I justify it as cheaper than cost of therapy  At the point where I want to hit the easy button re hair kwim?  Have you ever tried a keratin treatment/blowout?  They work well for the straight look with little effort.  I've been doing the beachy wave thing to switch things up & faster than the flat iron for me.

wonderful news for the blu crew!

quiet here without our fearless leader isn't it?


----------



## macraven

_got home over an hour ago and of course the first thing i had to do was check emails and the sans.....

what wonderful news to read that Mrs Bluer's dad is back home and doing so much better.


went from about 80 degrees this morning and all afternoon to a chilly 47 now.

well, it feels chilly after having gorgeous weather in nashville...

but 47 is so much better than the cold temps we had a week ago at home._


----------



## Lynne G

Great news Mrs. Bluer!

And that Florida heat must have been pumped up here - 80 degrees today! 

Hope Schumi is enjoying the bank holiday.  Do you have another one coming up?  We have no bank holidays.  But, this month we have flag day, and memorial day.  Only one is an official day off.  

So, happy Monday to you all!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> that's what they all say  I justify it as cheaper than cost of therapy  At the point where I want to hit the easy button re hair kwim?  Have you ever tried a keratin treatment/blowout?  They work well for the straight look with little effort.  I've been doing the beachy wave thing to switch things up & faster than the flat iron for me.
> 
> wonderful news for the blu crew!
> 
> quiet here without our fearless leader isn't it?



Therapy.......lol.....I`ll use that one........

I`ve been tempted to try the keratin thingy......one friend loved it....one friend still straightened her hair every day?????? So mixed reviews about it.....maybe try it once it grows again after this cut.....as I`ve decided today I hate my hair this short......really hate it and will never get it as short as this again.........I`ve been moaning about it all day to anyone who`ll listen....... It`ll grow. I do have one of those big wavy hot brush things too, but never use it.......not very good at it I suppose.......have you ever tried the straightening treatment  thingy??? I would like to try it out......



Got my master bathroom walls whitewashed this morning.....busy tomorrow so will probably get colour done on Wednesday......it won`t take long to do really.

Lovely sunny day today, cool in the shade...so I`m staying in the sun


----------



## keishashadow

carole yes I helps seal in color too.  wouldn't go for the full Brazilian one though, the chemicals scare me.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> carole yes I helps seal in color too.  wouldn't go for the full Brazilian one though, the chemicals scare me.






Heavy rain again this morning.........got dentist and few other things this morning, so it's umbrella time again.

I'm ready for summer.......


----------



## Lynne G

Rain for us today too.  Right in time for dinner.  It's been almost summer weather these last 2 days.  I'm getting used to it.


----------



## macraven

_schumi is painting again?

i haven't touched a paint brush in years.


so some of us are getting rain.
hope it makes my flowers come up and grow.
just having come back from great weather, makes me miss the sunshine and ac

hope all the homies are doing fine!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi is painting again?
> 
> i haven't touched a paint brush in years.
> 
> 
> so some of us are getting rain.
> hope it makes my flowers come up and grow.
> just having come back from great weather, makes me miss the sunshine and ac
> 
> hope all the homies are doing fine!_



.........good job I enjoy painting. Will be done tomorrow though I think.......nice to have you back......


Rain disappeared mid morning and turned out nice....just a bit blowy.

Friend called me last night and asked me to drop in when I was over at dentist this morning, she had something to show me. I was intrigued as I only saw her last week, but said I would pop in after appointment........she has friends I don't know who live in London.....they were up visiting for weekend and had brought their pictures of their trip to NY last year as my friends son is going in August with his girlfriend.......they were all looking through them when friends son yelled out.........Carole is in that picture!! 

Sure enough.....there was me and my mum up The Empire State Building in the background of 2 pictures and in both  I was clinging on for dear life ........they were gobsmacked to recognise me in them!! What's the chances!!! It was so funny to see them........the couple didn't remember us obviously and I don't recall seeing them in any of our pictures......so I checked and yep......they're in one of mine. 

So spent an hour looking through all my New York pictures and plan to go back next year I think.........need to go back and see the city and LI again, family too of course 

Funny old day.


----------



## macraven

_now that is remarkable you showed up in the pictures in a strangers vacation pics!!_


----------



## Lynne G

too weird Schumi!  That is so funny.  Just goes to show that you can meet your neighbor anywhere.  When I was waiting for my kids to get off Hulk, which I won't go on, a guy running by said hi to me.  On huh, oh hi, I realized it was my DD's friend's dad.  They were vacationing the same time as us.  We also met them the year before in Hollywood Studios, as both families vacationed at the same time before.


----------



## keishashadow

talk about a small world!

i was surprised to find out today that car seats had expiration dates.Out to the curb goes the one i bought 4 years ago.

Glad wal mart is nearby, supposedly the new one will last until GD is 110 pounds.  Admittedly out of the loop with current protocols, but would think a kid weighing that much would use regular seat belt.


----------



## macraven

_lights out..._

_came by to tuck all the homies to bed.._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _lights out..._
> 
> _came by to tuck all the homies to bed.._





I'll be quiet while I have breakfast then paint............


Yep......small world. It's odd seeing yourself in a strangers pics. I knew they were there for 2 days we were in the city as friend had told me.....but I never met them before........

Going back a few years maybe 07 or 08 we saw ourselves on someone's trip report on the Disney side of the boards. That was funny.

Child seats are a minefield over here too.........

Cool this morning but sun is shining.......and it's Wednesday..........have a good one


----------



## goofyfigment

Hey homies.....trying to get back into the routine been working overtime so haven't had much time to stop by.

Hope everyone is well. Hopefully the bluers can have some less excitement in their lives for awhile.

Enjoy your Wednesday


----------



## schumigirl

goofyfigment said:


> Hey homies.....trying to get back into the routine been working overtime so haven't had much time to stop by.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Hopefully the bluers can have some less excitement in their lives for awhile.
> 
> Enjoy your Wednesday



 don`t work too hard........


Finished first coat of paint.....when it dries will get second coat then gloss for doors........tomorrow.

Getting bored painting now.

Heating is back on again, cold and rainy now. Then you blink and sun is out.

Voting tomorrow in our General Election. That`s always fun.........had so many flyers and knocks at the door asking if they can depend on our vote.......then they ask if they may ask who I am voting for.....I always say well you can ask but it`s none of your business 

Pulled pork for dinner tonight....sweet potatoes and roast peppers. Lush.


----------



## macraven

_morning homies!

foggy right now here but is should burn off and get to a nice temp later.
crossing my fingers for that.

goofy, i like your new avatar!_


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo Wednesday!  

Little one gets to play in the band concert tonight.  Hope the rain holds off.  Rained this morning, but sun out right now.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo Wednesday!
> 
> *Little one gets to play in the band concert tonight.*  Hope the rain holds off.  Rained this morning, but sun out right now.



I always enjoyed kiddy concerts.  Freaking just a bit that my youngest will be graduating college on Saturday.  Where does the time go? 

flirting with 90 degree weather here all week.  Pool still wearing it's winter cover, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 think I need a bigger stick to get the mr's attention.

will find out tomorrow night his work schedule to see if we get to head down to MCO next Fri or Sat.


----------



## Lynne G

Great concert.  Lots of kids in the bands, 7, 8, and 9th.  Ended with Stars and Stripes by the 8 and 9 bands.  Around 100 kids on stage.

Night all!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> flirting with 90 degree weather here all week.  Pool still wearing it's winter cover,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think I need a bigger stick to get the mr's attention.
> 
> will find out tomorrow night his work schedule to see if we get to head down to MCO next Fri or Sat.



Not envious of your warm weather at all...........

You go next week!!!! That came round quick.......... 



Election Day here.........no getting away from smiling politicians promising you all sorts  like we haven't heard all that before.........will vote this afternoon. Voting place is only a couple of minutes away. 

Finish painting today......looks a nice day may get into garden this afternoon. So beautiful at the moment as all the fruit trees are flowering.......very pretty.......of course it could be raining by this afternoon.......

Nearly the weekend


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Good to see goofy getting out of her honeymoon daze  how's married life treating you?

I fell asleep on the sofa last night, slept just a few hours and awoke around midnight ...couldn't get back to sleep so I watched Insidious on amc for the first time...the ending ...that's one creepy old lady.  It should make for a good house at HHN 25 if the rumors are true.

The plan for today is laundry  and yard work ...no excuses now that the mower is fixed.

Highs in the 80's here this week with no rain in sight.
Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki....I loved Insidious!!!! But yes it was scary......very scary!! Will make a brilliant house hopefully. Enjoy that sunshine........

Janet....... I missed seeing your boy graduates Saturday..........you must be proud as punch, and yep time flies so fast................hope it`s a good day 


Just been to vote and marked my X hopefully in the right box........    Sun is still shining but getting a bit cooler.....no 80`s for us unfortunately yet........

BBQ pork steaks and sweet potato for dinner tonight.........


----------



## goofyfigment

Enjoying my day off. It's 83 here. Going for lunch with den and then back home to do some cleaning and contemplate what to make for dinner.

We got our photos from the photographer there are 5 discs full, so our next project will be deciding which ones we want to print out. We also have around 300 pictures (that's probably a low number ) from memory maker from the week of the wedding when our families and friends were in town.  Guess I know what we will be doing all weekend.  

Hope everyone enjoys their Thursday


----------



## keishashadow

carole - wish I could vote in a pub lol.  i'm a bit of a news junkie.  CNN heavily covering what looks to be a dead heat of an election. Lots of interest in the US as to whether the PM will keep his spot.  curious, when there is a national election in the US, does it tend to grab the headlines in England? 

I'm getting nervous re the grad ceremony, seriously need my head examined.

tink - the two insidious flicks were pretty good for lots of jump scares, perfect to translate to a house.  did u see preview of new one coming this summer?  an origins story i believe

https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=insidious+3+trailer&fr=ush-mailn_02&fr2=p:ml,m:sb


----------



## schumigirl

Yep Janet.......the U.S. Elections are massively in the news here when it happens. We tend to get a lot of the run up too.......I find it fascinating....very different campaign styles from UK to USA.....much more pomp and ceremony in the U.S. Campaigns. yes news junkie here too..........will be glad when this ones over though........oh Saturday will be  fantastic I'm sure.........do you have far to travel or is is close by you? 



Beautiful day here today......grocery shopping then DH is looking to buy a new outdoor gas grill or barbeque as we call them..........other one we've had a few years and looking a bit by its best........the one he wants is the size of a small car 

Have a great Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha - enjoy the boy's grad ceremony tomorrow.  Should be nice weather for it.  And, the Star Wars trip is coming up soon!  Wahoo!

Schumi - haha!  Yep, we have grills that are huge too!  Since our deck is so small, we had a very small one.  All the summer items are out in the stores now.  I like all the bright colors of summer.  

TGIF all!  Have a great week-end.  We'll be mother celebrating on Sunday, and with temps to be around 87, the first pool dip of the season may be had.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## keishashadow

hey that guy /\ looks vaguely familiar

goofy - sounds like you are settling well into married life!

Pretty sure my DH's gas grill cost more than my stove, it's a giant chrome monstrosity.  we do grill all year long...nothing like flipping a steak standing in a foot of snow.

the school is close, no more than 1-1/2 hrs from home.  My older 2 sons run on island time.  I am of the always early type so I'm sure we'll be butting heads as I corral them into the car.  University has large graduating class, DS signed up for the afternoon session @ 1:30 pm.  Found out 1,299 other students did too.  Have dinner reservations at a restaurant an hour from the school by 6 pm, likely not much wiggle room as it's mother's day weekend.  we may be dining at McDonalds lol.

good weekend all~


----------



## Lynne G

What we do for our kids!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> What we do for our kids!



lol this lady's kid will be hearing it when he's older

http://www.post-gazette.com/local/n...resident-is-one-big-baby/stories/201505080278


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Pretty sure my DH's gas grill cost more than my stove, it's a giant chrome monstrosity.  we do grill all year long...nothing like flipping a steak standing in a foot of snow.
> 
> the school is close, no more than 1-1/2 hrs from home.  My older 2 sons run on island time.  I am of the always early type so I'm sure we'll be butting heads as I corral them into the car.  University has large graduating class, DS signed up for the afternoon session @ 1:30 pm.  Found out 1,299 other students did too.  Have dinner reservations at a restaurant an hour from the school by 6 pm, likely not much wiggle room as it's mother's day weekend.  we may be dining at McDonalds lol.
> 
> good weekend all~



Yes he conveniently forgot to tell me the cost of this grill.....I found out though  ........but when we went to get it......they were out of stock in one place so we have to wait a week.......it's huge! We don't grill all year though unless it's on Bonfire night or an occasion........I admire you for grilling in the snow.....lol.....I'm not that brave!!

We are the punctual family! All three of us are the same thank goodness....hate being late and are usually early. Well, hope the day goes well and the proud mama and papa get a lovely meal at the end of it.......nah you won't end up in McD's............have fun 



It is pouring with rain this morning.......hasn't stopped since last night. Won't be going far today.......it's cold.

Watched The Conjuring again last night........that is one scary movie too!!! 

Have a great Saturday


----------



## macraven

_hope all the homies have been doing fine.
not going to back track and do my countdown of naming everyone that has been here lately and adding my one liners.

weather the past two days have been such a relief for spring weather.
was able to walk thurs/fri in sunshine and 68 degree weather.
just lovely to have that warmth outside.
able to open the windows and let the cats go crazy sitting in the windows.

but around 5 yesterday, it all changed to thunderstorms and lightening.
power went out here for a bit this morning but on now or i wouldn't be able to be here.

looks like rain is coming again soon so need to get my errands done before noon.

enjoy your weekend homies!!
i'll try to be back later today but won't be here on sunday.

keisha, congrats on the long wait to get son graduated.
the day is finally here.
i know you are a proud mama!
Mr Keisha also but a proud papa!_


----------



## ky07

Good afternoon homies 
Been awhile since I last posted but doing a quick drive by to say hi and hope everyone is doing well


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Been awhile since I last posted but doing a quick drive by to say hi and hope everyone is doing well




Nice to see ya back StL..........hope things are good with you now, you've been missed!!

Don't be a stranger..........



DH went out to supermarket for a few bits..........came back with the Blu Ray DVD of Annabelle...............another scary movie night ahead.......need a glass of wine for this....


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good afternoon homies
> Been awhile since I last posted but doing a quick drive by to say hi and hope everyone is doing well




_woot, glad you stopped by!

i just did a shout out to you some days back on the sans......

come back again,
you have been missed._


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> _woot, glad you stopped by!
> 
> i just did a shout out to you some days back on the sans......
> 
> come back again,
> you have been missed._


Thanks mac and schumigirl
Been out of sorts for awhile but got everything back on track now and been a little upset that we won't be able to go to Orlando this year but will spend some time with my uncle that is very sick in tenessee this year .


----------



## damo

Hi!


----------



## Lynne G

What a nice day, cool and rainy in the morning, almost sticky hot after lunch.

Mac. Glad your power is back on.  I love this spring weather!

Nice to see ya, Kfish, sorry to hear about your dear Uncle.  Hugs!

To all the Mothers, Moms and Mas, fur Moms, etc, Happy Mother's Day tomorrow!

Saw the new Avengers movie last night.  It was ok.  Too much CGI fight scenes for me.  Oh well. It was a popcorn and soda kinda movie.  We are all interested in the new Ant Man movie to be out soon.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Thanks mac and schumigirl
> Been out of sorts for awhile but got everything back on track now and been a little upset that we won't be able to go to Orlando this year but will spend some time with my uncle that is very sick in tenessee this year .



_i was in TN and got back last sunday night.
beautiful state.

hope your uncle is doing better._


----------



## macraven

_yes, going with out power sucks.
can't wash clothes or use the diswasher.
not that it was on my list of house jobs for the day...........lol


it's aggravating when you don't have lights on in the house or usage of the computer when the power goes out._


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> Thanks mac and schumigirl
> Been out of sorts for awhile but got everything back on track now and been a little upset that we won't be able to go to Orlando this year but will spend some time with my uncle that is very sick in tenessee this year .



Sorry about your uncle StL........but glad things are on the up otherwise...........come back and chat some more..........



macraven said:


> _yes, going with out power sucks.
> can't wash clothes or use the diswasher.
> not that it was on my list of house jobs for the day...........lol
> 
> 
> it's aggravating when you don't have lights on in the house or usage of the computer when the power goes out._



Long as you got your puter for emails and such...it's all good........


Annabelle was ok.......scary in bits, but not as good as the Conjuring...........glass of wine helped.

Nearly bed time here.........after midnight...........need a bed smilie..........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms out there! Have a great day and rest. I'm spending my day with my two favorite guys. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## buckeev

Happy Mudder's Day to all youse Mudder's!....
Hope y'all had a great one!


----------



## macraven

_another rainy stormy day.
off to do errands once i receive an expected phone call.
i never know when i need to stay home for an important call if they will use my home or cell number.....

i always list cell so i don't have to sit home like i am now.
but, this call i can't miss so i'm stuck playing on the computer.

not that it is a bad thing ..........


have a great day homies.


waiting to hear how keisha's graduation bash went this past weekend._


----------



## schumigirl

Yes looking forward to hearing about the graduation too........

We have a nice day.....but breezy. I don`t have a excuse for sitting at the computer  But if it helps.......I don`t have any housework to do, got it all done this morning........ Just need to start dinner in a couple of hours or so.

Although I am quite hungry just now.........going to have some blueberries I think........


----------



## macraven

_if you eat blueberries, will you turn blue?_


----------



## schumigirl

lol.....hope not........it`s trying not to eat too many of them!! They`re lush!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Stormy Monday here too.  Weather people are saying 89 as a high tomorrow.  Wow.  Then the storms that will be continuing tomorrow will then lower the temps to low 70's by Wednesday.  Summer is coming!

This week-end., my kids were asked if the kids at school were getting restless.  Why?  20 days more of school. Their answer was yeah.   I can't believe the school year is almost over.  I will be glad to be in summer mode though, no packing lunches for them for 8 weeks.  

Hope all had a good week-end. 

Oh, and Mac, I get confused which phone number I give too.    Seems I don't always remember my cell number, but do remember my land line.  Stay safe and hope the electric stays on.


----------



## macraven

_some of you might remember when i mentioned having a surgery to have my salivary gland ducts stinted in March.
well, the surgery failed and the ducts collapsed soon after the stints were removed weeks later.

and with that collapse, the salivary gland is not functioning correctly.
so, in about 7 hours from now, i will be going to the hospital for surgery again.
this time it is to have the salivary gland and the ducts completely removed from my neck.

not sure when i will be back here, but hopefully by the end of the week.
will miss talking with all the homies in the meantime.

(of course the phone call i was to receive today went to the wrong number.
got it straighten out and received my instructions for this evening prep.)


looking forwards to reading about everyone's weather when i do return.
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _some of you might remember when i mentioned having a surgery to have my salivary gland ducts stinted in March.
> well, the surgery failed and the ducts collapsed soon after the stints were removed weeks later.
> 
> and with that collapse, the salivary gland is not functioning correctly.
> so, in about 7 hours from now, i will be going to the hospital for surgery again.
> this time it is to have the salivary gland and the ducts completely removed from my neck.
> 
> not sure when i will be back here, but hopefully by the end of the week.
> will miss talking with all the homies in the meantime.
> 
> (of course the phone call i was to receive today went to the wrong number.
> got it straighten out and received my instructions for this evening prep.)
> 
> 
> looking forwards to reading about everyone's weather when i do return.
> _



We'll be here when you rumble back through and you're ready to   


Quite cool and dull today and it's raining......again.

Not much planned today at all.......was supposed to be meeting a friend for lunch but she txt me earlier and is postponing, so I'm free all day........... 

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Lynne G

Take care Mac!  I hope all goes well.  Sorry to hear the first surgery did not go as planned.  We will keep the chatter going! LOL   

Schumi gets a day of leisure - she's free!  

So muggy out right now.  Rain is coming, but so is the last blast of heat for the week.  Lovely weather to come tomorrow.

Prayers to those effected by the tornadoes in the midwest.  And an earthquake again.  Prayers for Tibet.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _some of you might remember when i mentioned having a surgery to have my salivary gland ducts stinted in March.
> well, the surgery failed and the ducts collapsed soon after the stints were removed weeks later.
> 
> and with that collapse, the salivary gland is not functioning correctly.
> so, in about 7 hours from now, i will be going to the hospital for surgery again.
> this time it is to have the salivary gland and the ducts completely removed from my neck.
> 
> not sure when i will be back here, but hopefully by the end of the week.
> will miss talking with all the homies in the meantime.
> 
> (of course the phone call i was to receive today went to the wrong number.
> got it straighten out and received my instructions for this evening prep.)
> 
> 
> looking forwards to reading about everyone's weather when i do return.
> _


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


>





Hope things are ok in the Bluer homes with both dads 


Been a bit of a boring day actually. Cleared out some bedroom wardrobes.......then drawers.......tidied out some kitchen cabinets. Spoke to a friend on the phone for a bit........then washed inside downstairs windows....enough housework for one day.........


----------



## keishashadow

Belated shout out to all da mothers!

Grad went well, a long day, I shall up load pics and bore y'all later

mac good luck, 2nd time's a charm.  ice cream is better than flowers any day of the week in my book lol



macraven said:


> _if you eat blueberries, will you turn blue?_


 Willie Wonka lol - Violet, you're turning violet, Violet


----------



## buckeev

OH NOOO MAC!!! Say it ain't so!!!

Hope you get well quick!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Can't wait to see the pictures Janet..........glad the day went well for everyone...... And you only have couple of more days till your trip........


----------



## tink1957

hugs to mac ...hope everything goes well with this round and you have a quick recovery...we miss you when you're gone...it's just not the same without our lead homie 

Hope all the moms had a great day...glad to hear the graduation went well Janet.

Hot and humid here this week...we hit 90 yesterday


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> hugs to mac ...hope everything goes well with this round and you have a quick recovery...we miss you when you're gone...it's just not the same without our lead homie
> 
> Hope all the moms had a great day...glad to hear the graduation went well Janet.
> 
> Hot and humid here this week...we hit 90 yesterday



Hey Vicki....... Hope you had lovely day on Sunday too........

We will hit a high of 56 today.......... I know where I'd rather be..........


Been for a facial and neck massage this morning........I have a friend who is a groupon maniac...... Called me last night and told me we were going this morning...........so I paid her half the cost of the voucher which was a pretty good bargain I suppose. The spa was nice, never been to that one before.

Waiting for DH to get home and will take him out for lunch then have a mooch round some stores I think today.......not looking for anything in particular........

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Wednesday!  Sunny and just about to go to 70.  Sunny day, only a few clouds.  Low humidity.  Pleasant spring day!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

For Mac. Thinking about her. 

Both dads are doing better. My dad is just having some nerve problems from the surgery so we are watching that. It's always something.  But other than that they are doing well. 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## keishashadow

dr


Mrs bluer101 said:


> For Mac. Thinking about her.
> 
> Both dads are doing better. My dad is just having some nerve problems from the surgery so we are watching that. It's always something.  But other than that they are doing well.
> Hope everyone is doing well



good news for you!

had a quick email from mac, she's still kickin!


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> For Mac. Thinking about her.
> 
> Both dads are doing better. My dad is just having some nerve problems from the surgery so we are watching that. It's always something.  But other than that they are doing well.
> Hope everyone is doing well



Glad to hear both dads doing good..........hope you are too Mrs B 



keishashadow said:


> had a quick email from mac, she's still kickin!



Can't keep her down for long..........



Had nice lunch out with my Mr today.........so didn't need dinner tonight.....but it's now 8.30 and I fancy having a toasted sandwich.......but we only have brown bread.....I like white for toasties..........won't bother I think. DH has made himself a Brie and cranberry one..............may steal a bit...............although he did ask if I wanted one and I said no......

Smells so good! 

Thursday tomorrow.....nearly the weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to hear Bluers dads are doing well.  Hugs to the Blu Crew, hang in there Mrs. B. 

Great to hear Mac is on the attack!  HaHa.  Glad she is home and resting.  Hope the surgery went well.

Off to soccer once again!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> dr
> 
> 
> good news for you!
> 
> had a quick email from mac, she's still kickin!



Yep, got the email too.


----------



## schumigirl

Mac is doing ok.......... not that she's on crutches.......but that was the best emoticon I could see........lol.......she sounds better than I would after surgery........ But then I'm a wimp!!!


We have another cold day again.......fed up with this now, need some sunshine.....got a good few more weeks before we head to Austria.......it's usually nice there.

Grill is still out of stock and will be for a month so will look for another one.............

Have a good Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

well, booked my airfare for the holidays.  Not the best prices, but they are what they are.  Figured that's the most I was willing to pay.  Otherwise, SW will let me change if I see a lower price, without a fee.  Like them about that.

Ahh, another nice cool day.  Sun out brightly this morning.  

Have a great Thursday all!


----------



## keishashadow

mac's tough, but this surgery was a doozie, glad i didn't have to go thru it.  she's a trooper, know she'll be back in black for HHN at least.  

carole Austria! how cool!  the saga of the grill continues lol  that's a long time to go without one.  I can't say I've ever contemplated a toasted cheese sammie on non white bread.  doesn't sound 'right' lol

Lynne - forgot it was SWA release date (akin to a national holiday for some of us lol).  I need end of Jan & Feb, should be in next round.  They supposedly have a big June anniversary sale very year but I've never had any luck.  Cool?  we had frost, 2 cold days, supposed to hit mid 60's by this evening.  IDK

still waiting for the school's email of grad pic. 
Have decided there is something seriously wrong with me.  Snagged a breakfast w/Darth Vader on our Star Wars day and am dancing around the house.  now i can cancel the other ones that had us waking up early rest of trip.to that booking 'friend' website has paid off big-time for me this trip w/the elusive Disney ADRs.  well worth the small fee.

ah well,back to packing


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> mac's tough, but this surgery was a doozie, glad i didn't have to go thru it.  she's a trooper, know she'll be back in black for HHN at least.
> 
> carole Austria! how cool!  the saga of the grill continues lol  that's a long time to go without one.  I can't say I've ever contemplated a toasted cheese sammie on non white bread.  doesn't sound 'right' lol
> 
> Lynne - forgot it was SWA release date (akin to a national holiday for some of us lol).  I need end of Jan & Feb, should be in next round.  They supposedly have a big June anniversary sale very year but I've never had any luck.  Cool?  we had frost, 2 cold days, supposed to hit mid 60's by this evening.  IDK
> 
> still waiting for the school's email of grad pic.
> Have decided there is something seriously wrong with me.  Snagged a breakfast w/Darth Vader on our Star Wars day and am dancing around the house.  now i can cancel the other ones that had us waking up early rest of trip.to that booking 'friend' website has paid off big-time for me this trip w/the elusive Disney ADRs.  well worth the small fee.
> 
> ah well,back to packing



Austria is for the F1 Grand Prix......tried to extend it a few days but the hotel we stay in was full to bursting, so quick fly by again.........congrats on the breakfast.......my two would love that!!! SW fans..........nothing wrong with that.....

Happy packing and have a brilliant trip........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yep, we had frost warning last night.  Oh well.  I'll take it, as it's beautiful today.  Cool, but not cold.   Have a great trip to the Motherland!  Can't believe it's almost here.  Great score on the breakfast.  I can see that happening when my DS is college age.  That will be next year!  

Schumi - any trip, even short is ok with me.  So fun you follow the races.  Enjoy the short Austrian trip.  Maybe it'll be on our tv, but not live.

Time for a cup of tea.


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, yep, we had frost warning last night.  Oh well.  I'll take it, as it's beautiful today.  Cool, but not cold.   Have a great trip to the Motherland!  Can't believe it's almost here.  Great score on the breakfast.  I can see that happening when my DS is college age.  That will be next year!
> 
> Schumi - any trip, even short is ok with me.  So fun you follow the races.  Enjoy the short Austrian trip.  Maybe it'll be on our tv, but not live.
> 
> Time for a cup of tea.



We don't even get frost in our freezer.


----------



## keishashadow

someday the school pictures will be delivered, until then here's a picture taken the length of a football field away, excuse the pixels


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, you must be so proud Keisha.  Doubt I would have even got that shot so well.

Cool night, sweatshirt on now.  Not turning on the heat.  Ugh.


----------



## macraven

_crawled out of bed.

had to see the picture of son graduating and tell proud mama, she did good and the baby is through school now.


btw, i am miserable.
thank you for thinking of me.
i truly appreciate all your kind words._


----------



## Lynne G

A Mac sighting!  Get back in bed young lady!  Sending wellness hugs and good thoughts your way.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......lovely, lovely picture.....you both must be so proud of him..........did you make your dinner reservation on time after all??


Sunny but cool today......heading back out to wholesale place and also pop into cheese shop to return a Camembert cheese we bought this morning.........I know some cheeses are meant to have a high odour.......this smells rank! Don't think it's been stored correctly.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks credit for pic goes to the mr.  I was busy jumping up & down squealing lol. 

Sitting in airport hoping to get out of dodge before hail storm hits. 

Catch Yinz later


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha.  Hope you made it and are enjoying the Motherland.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip  Keisha.........DH would love to go to SW weekend at some point......huge fan!! Not me so if he could tag on with you that would be great........lol........


Just had a delivery couple of hours ago of wine that was supposed be here late April!!! Better late than never I suppose..........bit confused at moment as my cc hasn't been charged anything......will investigate tomorrow.

Sooooooooo.......had to open one of the bottles of the really good stuff to check it was as good as we think......it is.........

Tomorrow night having friends over but it's just an Indian takeout, nothing fancy.......bit lazy I suppose but it's what we all fancied.......so takeout it is.

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Haven't heard from Robbie/Andy for ages...............


----------



## tink1957

Good to see mac is back if only for a bit...hope you get lots of rest and feel better soon.

Have fun Janet..we want pics of SWW.

I did a little yard work today and planted 20 dahlias...hope they all survive.

I also booked a girl's getaway to Panama City Beach in August with a few ladies from work...should be a blast if they will let all of us off...guess I should've asked first 

Carole...pour me a glass of whatever you're having that yard work kicked my butt.

Have a great weekend homies


----------



## pcstang

Have fun in PCB...lived there for 16 years. We only live 1 and a half hours from there now. Hence the PC in my screen name.


----------



## macraven

_did tink just say she drank 20 daiquiris?

sleep on an angle sitting up with 4 pillows.
rolled over on my face and woke up.

thought i should come here and turn the lights outs but will wait until i pop a pill.


missing the homies_


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I also booked a girl's getaway to Panama City Beach in August with a few ladies from work...should be a blast if they will let all of us off...guess I should've asked first
> 
> Carole...pour me a glass of whatever you're having that yard work kicked my butt.
> 
> Have a great weekend homies



Sounds fantastic Vicki!!!! You've been there before haven't you? Sounds gorgeous....and a lot of fun too........have a great weekend buddy......don't do too much............


Fed up with it being sunny but still cool.........not warm enough to sit out yet.....

Looking forward to having Indian takeout night tonight.......hot hot hot........

Have good weekend


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _
> did tink just say she drank 20 daiquiris?
> _
> _sleep on an angle sitting up with 4 pillows._
> _rolled over on my face and woke up._
> _thought i should come here and turn the lights outs but will wait until i pop a pill._
> _missing the homies_



Oh Boy...We've officially lost Red Leader 1.


----------



## macraven

_i'm like a newborn baby now.
have no idea when it is daytime or night time and whine a lot.


my days and nights are all mixed up.
but while medicating myself, i don't really care..._


----------



## Lynne G

Take it easy Mac.  So hot right now, with the humidity, I am wiped out.  Even hotter and humid on tap for tomorrow.  Thunderstorms to hit tonight and tomorrow night.  Hope all are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## marciemi

Got my middle kiddo home for a long weekend after his finals before his MIT graduation. Met up with Janet (Keisha) and Dave at Epcot tonight!


----------



## macraven

_nice pic of the homies!

no one looks sweaty._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Very nice picture. Looks like everyone was having a good time. 

We just booked PBH for a 3 day weekend for our birthdays 5/29-5/31! We can't wait. Need to get away.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Very nice picture. Looks like everyone was having a good time.
> 
> We just booked PBH for a 3 day weekend for our birthdays 5/29-5/31! We can't wait. Need to get away.



You deserve it mrsb.......sure you'll have a blast 



Kinda quiet day here.........it's cold and sunny........sooooooo.........been thinking of this for a while but, made the decision that next year I'm taking mum back to New York again for two weeks.........

She is over the moon that we're going back again..........now I can get flights booked up asap.........and think about where we'll stay in the City........hopefully last week in May first week in June.......will be warm but not too hot for mum. Can't wait to see the relatives on Long Island again too.......

Hope everyone's had a great weekend........


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Oh Boy...We've officially lost Red Leader 1.





buckeev said:


> Oh Boy...We've officially lost Red Leader 1.



_blame it on the percocet.
blame it on the percocet._


----------



## macraven

_obviously, i should not be on the dis posting right now.

but since i am here, Mrs Bluer, i hope you and Mr Bluer have a wonderful relaxing birthday celebrations in May.
time for both of youse to relax and just have some fun.
you both have been through a lot 

i liked the picture of marcie and janet and the gang, now i remember she sent me an email saying good by.
i was wondering if she meant i was going to die or if she was going on a trip.
now i remem,ber it was star wars.
did i read it right that lynne is sleeping in the nude since she is hot and humid?
and is schumi really going to swim across the ocean to see america on the east coast?
and her mother is taking a trip to over the moon?
and i thought janet wore clogs or the shoe type that marcie wears._
_clogs might not be the correct word but it is a shoe that is rubber and has holes in it._
_
i'll read this post tomorrow and if it doesn't make sense i can always delete it._


----------



## schumigirl

Mac.........you need to share out those pain pills.........that sounds like a fun ride.....minus the pain of course 


It is freezing this morning!! Heating is on again.

It's Monday.


----------



## Lynne G

Hmmm, with the 78 percent humidity we had yesterday, with high 80's temps and no breeze, being in the buff still would have been hot!  DD had a soccer game in the middle of the day.  Needless to say, I was feeling sticky and icky by the time the game was done.  Why they don't have shade for us parental units is beyond me.  The shiny metal bleachers were scorching hot, so no one was sitting on them.   

Hope you are feeling better Mac.  Ok, your drug induced post made me giggle. 

Have a great time Bluers.  What a fun way to celebrate birthdays.  

Marcie, nice to have the family together again.  Great picture.

Janet, so nice to be in NYC with Mum again.  Have a good trip.  

Ahhhh, the sun is shining, and the AC is cranking, so time for tea.  

Have an awesome Monday all!


----------



## marciemi

macraven said:


> _nice pic of the homies!
> 
> no one looks sweaty._



We hadn't been there that long and I was hanging in a wheelchair most of the time (tore a ligament in my foot a week ago so walking is challenging still).  Keisha et al though were relaxing over some cool drinks in Mexico so that may have helped!  Looking forward to spending some time with them on Wednesday as well - sure we'll add some pics then!  Hope her Star Wars day went well yesterday - know they had an action-packed one!


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> We hadn't been there that long and I was hanging in a wheelchair most of the time (tore a ligament in my foot a week ago so walking is challenging still).  Keisha et al though were relaxing over some cool drinks in Mexico so that may have helped!  Looking forward to spending some time with them on Wednesday as well - sure we'll add some pics then!  Hope her Star Wars day went well yesterday - know they had an action-packed one!



Ouch Marcie.........that's gotta hurt.........glad it's not stoping you having fun though!!



Unexpected outing to our dentist for emergency appointment........not me this time.......DS. Looked chalk white this morning and said tooth was really hurting.......called dentist and thank goodness he could see him. Thankfully no abscess or anything obvious so a course of antibiotics and see how it goes. 

Making him home made mac n cheese tonight.......and chocolate mousse for dessert......easy to eat. We're having baked salmon and sweet potato with veggies......really hungry tonight.

Turned out lovely today after horrible start


----------



## Bluer101

Hello everyone.

Hope everyone is doing good. I see some homies are at the motherland. A few under the weather too. As you know things have quieted down for us lately which is great. DW already wrote that we will be at PBH for our birthdays. They finally released a decent rate. Been keeping busy to around the house to get the mind off things.

So some homies know that we really aren't drinkers but to get my mind off things I decided to build us an outdoor bar and entertainment place. I enjoy working with wood. We find ourselves not really using the pool and patio much (I know crazy to some). So for day to day eating and now summer holiday parties I'm trying to complete it. Here are some photos and hope to get it finished for this weekend Memorial Day party. After that I will start on the custom towel cabinets and outdoor tv cabinet.


----------



## macraven

_Bluer, do you hire out?_


_your work is fabulous!_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hope you are feeling better Mac.  Ok, your drug induced post made me giggle.
> 
> Have a great time Bluers.  What a fun way to celebrate birthdays.
> 
> Marcie, nice to have the family together again.  Great picture.
> 
> *Janet, so nice to be in NYC with Mum again.  Have a good trip.  *
> 
> Ahhhh, the sun is shining, and the AC is cranking, so time for tea.
> 
> Have an awesome Monday all!



_who's on the percs now............lol_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Unexpected outing to our dentist for emergency appointment........not me this time.......DS. Looked chalk white this morning and said tooth was really hurting.......called dentist and thank goodness he could see him. Thankfully no abscess or anything obvious so a course of antibiotics and see how it goes.
> 
> Making him home made mac n cheese tonight.......and chocolate mousse for dessert......easy to eat. We're having baked salmon and sweet potato with veggies......really hungry tonight.
> 
> Turned out lovely today after horrible start




 _for our boy.
dental pain is scary but all the good food you are fixing him will make him smile._


----------



## macraven

marciemi said:


> We hadn't been there that long and I was hanging in a wheelchair most of the time (tore a ligament in my foot a week ago so walking is challenging still).  Keisha et al though were relaxing over some cool drinks in Mexico so that may have helped!  Looking forward to spending some time with them on Wednesday as well - sure we'll add some pics then!  Hope her Star Wars day went well yesterday - know they had an action-packed one!



_guessing this meant you didn't do the motherland commando style marcie   

i know you had to be in pain.
hope it feels better and heals real soon!

have a great wednesday with the homies._


----------



## macraven

_I REMEMBERED THE WORD........

it is crocs


not clogs


wow my memory is returning!_


----------



## Lynne G

yeah fat fingers and thinking of Keisha - so oops Schumi....  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer........looks cool........good work!!



macraven said:


> _for our boy.
> dental pain is scary but all the good food you are fixing him will make him smile._





macraven said:


> _
> have a great wednesday with the homies._



Told him you sent him hugs........he said aww thanks..................then you confused me and I thought it was Wednesday when I read that line.......

I'm easily confused......but you know that.......


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Schumi I hope DS feels better soon. Dental pain is horrible. 
Mac I hope you are feeling better. You need to be up and running for HHN!


----------



## macraven

_thanks Mrs Blue.
nothing will keep me from hhn..........

one year i did the tour in a wheel chair......

i bet you are looking forward to you and Mr Bluers birthday trip.


schumi, sorry, yea tomorrow is really tuesday.
i loose track of time and days on the week when on meds._


----------



## buckeev

Wow! Didn't EVEN know Tim "The Toolman" Bluer was in the forum! Nice work! 

Mac...have a pill on us.

Still trying to wrap my brain around our electrical mess here...damages now over $7k. That sure would've made a nice dent in a December Orlando trip! ...but on a good note... Houston advanced again! ( good for us Rockets fans at least......)


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Wow! Didn't EVEN know Tim "The Toolman" Bluer was in the forum! Nice work!
> 
> Mac...have a pill on us.
> 
> Still trying to wrap my brain around our electrical mess here...damages now over $7k. That sure would've made a nice dent in a December Orlando trip! ...but on a good note... Houston advanced again! ( good for us Rockets fans at least......)




_dang, you really suffered in that last storm !!
or did all the hair dryers in the house blow the electrical system out.......


being the good homie i am, i will say go houston on the win.....

but then, i'm on meds and will root for any team you list to make you feel better over spending $7K and you didn't even get a beer with it......_


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. I see some homies are at the motherland. A few under the weather too. As you know things have quieted down for us lately which is great. DW already wrote that we will be at PBH for our birthdays. They finally released a decent rate. Been keeping busy to around the house to get the mind off things.
> 
> So some homies know that we really aren't drinkers but to get my mind off things I decided to build us an outdoor bar and entertainment place. I enjoy working with wood. We find ourselves not really using the pool and patio much (I know crazy to some). So for day to day eating and now summer holiday parties I'm trying to complete it. Here are some photos and hope to get it finished for this weekend Memorial Day party. After that I will start on the custom towel cabinets and outdoor tv cabinet.


Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## macraven

_took my meds and i'm on a roll........

but will be rereading everything that i post ......twice.....

you know how new threads pop up with one question...i know you know what i am thinking.
l did have to do a quick edit this morning on one of my replies.

i am thinking of my reply to a new question with just the words, "huh"? was a bit unnecessary......
so in my postings tonight i will not be writing my first thoughts when i answer a question.


i'm still laughing over Bluer's new title.
Tim the tool man.....

brings back memories of that show.


and i'll gush more about bluer.

what a talented man with his hands._


----------



## Bluer101

Tim the toolman Taylor, lol.






Well finishes the urathane last night, now time to pick up and party.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  Great job Bluer!


----------



## schumigirl

Lookin good Bluer.........you must have got a lot of brownie points for that job 


So today we have had rain, heavy rain, even heavier rain, hailstones, bigger hailstones and now we have hailstones with thunder and lightning..........it is so dark outside and the sky as I look out to sea is blacker than night!!!

Glad I`m not going out now.

Is it bad it`s 3.30pm here and I`m thinking of dinner already? Pulled pork made spicy. Lush!!


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Wahoo!  Great job Bluer!



Thanks 



schumigirl said:


> Lookin good Bluer.........you must have got a lot of brownie points for that job
> 
> 
> So today we have had rain, heavy rain, even heavier rain, hailstones, bigger hailstones and now we have hailstones with thunder and lightning..........it is so dark outside and the sky as I look out to sea is blacker than night!!!
> 
> Glad I`m not going out now.
> 
> Is it bad it`s 3.30pm here and I`m thinking of dinner already? Pulled pork made spicy. Lush!!



No brownie points here. 

It's bad enough with rain and thunderstorms to have hail on top of that.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> No brownie points here.



No brownie points from Mrs bluer??? 

Do brownie points mean something different over there? Tom would definitely get good brownie points if he built that......he wouldn't though......he gets the guy in to do things like that...........lol......DIY is not his thing.........



We now have brilliant sunshine and it's warm 

Made the pulled pork a tiny bit too spicy tonight........will have to serve it with lots of cooling stuff for DS......he's not keen on things too spicy........

Coconut white chocolate ice cream, home made of course and blueberries for dessert.........can't wait for dinner tonight..........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

The bar was Mr Bluers idea and project. I helped him when needed but he wanted to build that. I love it but no extra brownie points for that. LOL
Now going away next weekend maybe some points there.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow......we were nearly on second page!!!!

Picked some first season rhubarb today from our garden this afternoon........cooked it down with brown sugar and added ginger to half of it........DH doesn't like ginger......I love it!! Made a few crumbles for freezing and froze some in containers for later.

Had a beautiful day today....sunny and fairly warm.......


----------



## Lynne G

It's Wednesday - hump day!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Sunny and cool.  I'll take it.  I'm hoping the traffic will thin as we get towards the end of the work week.   Party week-end in store.


----------



## marciemi

Another fun afternoon, this time at MK, with Janet & Dave!


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Another fun afternoon, this time at MK, with Janet & Dave!
> View attachment 98203



Who are these people?


----------



## marciemi

Bluer101 said:


> Who are these people?


Keishashadow and her husband and me (in the lime green that I wore because Janet was complaining I hadn't when we met up on Saturday!).


----------



## buckeev

Mr. b...That is seriously too cool! Did you have plans, or created "on-the-fly"?


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Keishashadow and her husband and me (in the lime green that I wore because Janet was complaining I hadn't when we met up on Saturday!).



I know, just being a smart butt, lol. I missed you and your hubby a few months back. We are there next weekend though if you are around. We are trying to meet up with pcstang too.


----------



## Bluer101

buckeev said:


> Mr. b...That is seriously too cool! Did you have plans, or created "on-the-fly"?



Thanks. I either do some type of sketch or I have started to do 3D rendering. Once I get the basic plan down a lot is done on the fly as plans change. 

Last year I did our theater/living room. its very rewarding and gets my mind off other things too. Mrs B would say it drives her crazy though.


----------



## marciemi

Bluer101 said:


> I know, just being a smart butt, lol. I missed you and your hubby a few months back. We are there next weekend though if you are around. We are trying to meet up with pcstang too.



This coming weekend (Memorial Day/24 hour day) or next weekend (May 29-31)?  What parks are you doing?  I'm still gimpy this weekend but hoping to do a bit of 24 hour day very early on Saturday morning but trying to rest the foot otherwise until I head to the doctor for the all clear on Tuesday.  Next weekend my oldest son is home just for a short visit - planning MK late Friday night and probably Epcot Sunday afternoon.  They're going to the Orlando City soccer game on Saturday so I haven't planned anything for that day.  Just let me know your plans and I'll see if we can do anything!


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, the spring time.  50's today, and 90 by Tuesday.  Never know how to dress.  It's an overcast day too, chance of rain all day.  As long as the week-end is nice, it's all good.  Holiday week-end coming up!


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> This coming weekend (Memorial Day/24 hour day) or next weekend (May 29-31)?  What parks are you doing?  I'm still gimpy this weekend but hoping to do a bit of 24 hour day very early on Saturday morning but trying to rest the foot otherwise until I head to the doctor for the all clear on Tuesday.  Next weekend my oldest son is home just for a short visit - planning MK late Friday night and probably Epcot Sunday afternoon.  They're going to the Orlando City soccer game on Saturday so I haven't planned anything for that day.  Just let me know your plans and I'll see if we can do anything!



29-31 U.S. and IOA


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I know, just being a smart butt, lol. I missed you and your hubby a few months back. We are there next weekend though if you are around. We are trying to meet up with pcstang too.



I've been waiting to reply as I was trying to firm up our exact plans for next weekend. Of course, I haven't gotten a solid plan yet. I know we are heading out Saturday to St. Pete for my grandmothers memorial. Not sure if we are going Friday night or what the deal is yet. I will follow up when we know for sure. One way or the other we can figure out at least a quick meetup.


----------



## DaddyDon

I have been bad .. I have not been to the motherland in 5 yrs.. Loss of job and everything else.. Me and my youngest.. Aka sidekick Jon are coming down for a week of universal fun, sun , and merry ment.. The countdown is now on!!!! This project in Chicago is about to wrap... June 4-11 .. Watch out Orlando !!!


----------



## macraven

_to our newest homie....._


*DaddyDon*



_hope you and jon have a fantastic time!!_

_keep us updated how your trip goes._


----------



## Lynne G

Picnic Sunday on tap today.  Country living for a few hours.

Hope all are enjoying the week-end.

Watching English football.  We get the premiere games on Sunday morning.  DS wants to visit the UK to see a game and buy a jersey.   He is a big fan.  Convinced DD to sport a Chelsea jersey the other day.


----------



## macraven

_hey homies.
trying to wake up with 

a long two weeks for me and a bit longer to go for improving.

i never wish to have 2 surgeries within 2 months ever again.
that anesthetic knocked me on my butt for a long time.

had one son in the ER this week and i don't know which one of us feels worse.

one nice thing about all of this are the cats have lost weight and no longer chubby......
they get feed when i am up.
and if i am asleep in bed, they come in and lie on my chest until i do wake up.
only took them about 5 hours today on me before i totally woke up.......lol

it's been a great time period to be in bed this long.
the weather here has been lousy so i haven't missed much with the outside world.


lynneG, take ant spray on your picnic._


----------



## marciemi

Lynne G said:


> Picnic Sunday on tap today.  Country living for a few hours.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying the week-end.
> 
> Watching English football.  We get the premiere games on Sunday morning.  DS wants to visit the UK to see a game and buy a jersey.   He is a big fan.  Convinced DD to sport a Chelsea jersey the other day.


When Royce & Matt visited Eric in London they went to an Arsenal game (Matt has been a huge Arsenal fan since elementary school).  They decided it was mandatory to wear their cheeseheads.  Really.  Evidently security was quite skeptical about this until they got some other American fans to vouch for them and convince them that this was a "normal" thing for Americans to do.  They had a blast


----------



## Lynne G

Marcie,
That is so cool of your kids.  I can see my kids wearing a Flyers hat.  Both also are hockey fans.

Yep, no ants for me Mac.  Really nice weather and now I am full.

Time to relax and not get up early tomorrow.  

Hope all enjoy the Memorial Day.  Time to think of those who served and are no longer here.


----------



## macraven

_my dad and mom were veterans_


----------



## Bluer101

Just checking in and wishing everyone a happy Memorial Day. 

Sending get well wishes to Mac. 

We had our Memorial Day party today. We like to do them a day early so no one has to go home early to get up for work. So DW and I just got through cleaning up the patio and pool area. Ended up hosing everything down, easy clean up. The new bar and tv was a hit with the friends and family. We are stuffed with lots of food left. So the only way to solve that is, another get together tomorrow. 

Sitting on the couch watching tv and washing pool towels. Wish some homies were here today to enjoy our perfect sunny day.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Bluer, we would rather be in florida, but at least we have a beautiful, sunny day here too.   Glad to hear your party went well.  I like celebrating a day early, we are relaxing on this day off.  

Time to bring the dog in, it is getting too hot.  

Enjoy the holiday Monday!

Hugs and healing thoughts to Mac and DS.  Get well the Mac family.


----------



## tink1957

My dad was also a veteran...he was stationed in Hawaii when Pearl Harbor was attacked.

I often thought of what a rude awakening it must have been to be in paradise one moment and dodging bombs the next.

Thanks to all our veterans for their sacrifice and service.


----------



## buckeev

WOW! 12-INCHES OF RAIN in 7 HOURS!!!
Even here in the Sub Tropics of the Greater Houston area...That a "Bit" excessive Mother Nature!


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev - oh no.  Sending you our very hot, dry day.


----------



## tink1957

Hang in there buck...I'm sending a boat 

We had flash flood warnings here today...getting the same system here in GA, but only 3 inches today so not as bad, thank goodness.


----------



## macraven

_buckevv........that's a lot of water!
have a row boat, life jacket?

at least you won't have to mow the yard anytime soon.
i always try to look on the bright side of things.


seriously, stay safe, that is the most important thing.

i watched it on the evening news and for the 4th largest city in the nation, it looks like the roads are shut down and all are staying home from work.
a horrible disaster for your area_


----------



## Cielei

Just stopping by to say hello! Hope everyone is doing well and getting some good weather!  I haven't had much of a chance to catch up lately ... I think I have the Mr talked into another trip next year, but he isn't letting me plan much of anything right now. 

mac - Hope you and yours are all better soon!

All of you in the way of the floods, please stay safe!

eta .. marci ... I'm not sure that qualifies as "normal" behavior in America (Wisconsin, yes .. America ... maybe not so much)


----------



## macraven

_Cielei, a delight to see you here!

don't be a stranger and come back to let us kow when the Mr caves and you can start planning your trip ......



i don't have issues in my trip planning.
i just mark on our calendar when i will be out of town.


so far, it has worked for me._


----------



## Cielei

lol .. I wish I could do that. The Mr has quite the schedule, and we are trying to plan around visitations from my parents (they both recently retired and can't seem to pick when they are coming up or what exactly they want to do when they get here) and Dh's parent's 50th anniversary celebration this summer. 

We finally went full on Minneapolisian? and got bikes. There are so many trails here, and it's been kind of fun so far. I never knew that a bike "should" cost so much!


----------



## macraven

_bikes, i know those prices too well.
Mr Mac bought a fat bike.
they run about $2500 and up.

he got a deal at the bike shop in town and bought a refurbished one at $1600_


----------



## Cielei

Those look really interesting. We were educated about biking .... apparently you have to have a different bike for each type of biking (road, trails, off road trails, fat bikes .. etc) and to "get a good one" you need to drop at least a grand on each! We just went with a good hybrid for now. I admit it ... i bought the "biking" skort that has the padding on the bum. No matter what sport you try, you must find the correct fashions for it!


----------



## macraven

_biking is a great way to get around and exercise._
_i see more and more adults on bikes these days than kids._
_Mr Mac has quite a few bikes._

_me, i prefer the car._

_hope you have a great time with the families visiting!_
_celebrating 50 years of marriage is a wonderful event._


----------



## Lynne G

And that is why my little one needed the expensive bike.  Yep, needed one for "off road".   Biking is fun, but I do like to drive more.

Hope all are safe in the flood zones.  We actually need some rain.  Maybe later today.  Started off gray, and now is overcast, with some peaking of the sun.  No high winds or flooding, thankfully, just passing thunderstorms. 

Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## pcstang

Happy hump day from the studios!


----------



## Bluer101

That looks like a happy pair.


----------



## tink1957

Cute kiddos and kitty...that made me smile...thanks


----------



## macraven

_i want popcorn now.



and another cat_


----------



## Lynne G

Very cute kids.


----------



## macraven

_notice i said after looking at the adorable pics of the kids, that i wanted popcorn and another cat.
no more kids.

having 4 boys has been the death of me.....

but the littles look so sweet!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _notice i said after looking at the adorable pics of the kids, that i wanted popcorn and another cat.
> no more kids.
> 
> having 4 boys has been the death of me.....
> 
> but the littles look so sweet!_




Lol, with our one we have enough too. We enjoy spoiling the one.

The only thing you missed was the icee. I'm not a fan of icees but popcorn is a whole other story!


----------



## Kivara

That's probably what I look like in the parks...face first into my popcorn, and happily nuzzling the container


----------



## Lynne G

I am not a fan of popcorn, but at the parks or movie theater I can't stop wanting some.  We've been know to refill our years' past popcorn container at USO many times.  

Hello Sunshine out so nicely right now, the thunder storm was short last night.  After the third, much closer lighting strike, the soccer field cleared.  Repeat for today.  Hot, and sticky and oh so humid.  

Praying for those effected by the storm waters and winds.  Stay safe.


----------



## pcstang

Mac - idk how you raised four kids, let alone all boys. My three will be the death of me too! More gray hairs every day! 

The kids are having a blast as always. Beautiful weather in Orlando thus far. Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## pcstang

Our view from the PBR room


----------



## Bluer101

stang, we will be up in the morning. How is the crowd at the hotel?


----------



## keishashadow

what's new?  



marciemi said:


> We hadn't been there that long and I was hanging in a wheelchair most of the time (tore a ligament in my foot a week ago so walking is challenging still).  Keisha et al though were relaxing over some cool drinks in Mexico so that may have helped!  Looking forward to spending some time with them on Wednesday as well - sure we'll add some pics then!  Hope her Star Wars day went well yesterday - know they had an action-packed one!



oh noooos, I've been 'outed' as a frozen fan.  the frozen margaritas went down rather smoothly in the heat.   Discovered a nice bar in the DTD area near Earl of Sandwich.  DH said nice beer selection,a shocked I'm surebut  i passed that day.

the SWW package was a-m-a-z-i-n-g!  if i ever upload my pics will post a few or mini TR depending on if i ever get my chores done.  They seemed to multiply whilst i was gone.  funny how that tends to happens.  It was really cold here, down into 30's when we were gone.  thought the pool would be ok without chemicals.  ha, at least it's not green anymore



marciemi said:


> Another fun afternoon, this time at MK, with Janet & Dave!
> View attachment 98203



i apparently move at the pace of a turtle, marci was hard to keep up with even injured lol

steve - i am blown away by the level of your craftsmanship, beautiful job!  sweet backyard too.  laid 3 bags of mulch yesterday...only 17 more to go....wheeeeeee

youngest turned 22 yesterday, the mr has a milestone of his own today.  already did a combo memorial day/BD picnic for family.  this evening will tae them out to eat and then casino. 

mac - three months & counting, get thee better quickly! good times must roll!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> what's new?
> 
> 
> 
> oh noooos, I've been 'outed' as a frozen fan.  the frozen margaritas went down rather smoothly in the heat.   Discovered a nice bar in the DTD area near Earl of Sandwich.  DH said nice beer selection,a shocked I'm surebut  i passed that day.
> 
> the SWW package was a-m-a-z-i-n-g!  if i ever upload my pics will post a few or mini TR depending on if i ever get my chores done.  They seemed to multiply whilst i was gone.  funny how that tends to happens.  It was really cold here, down into 30's when we were gone.  thought the pool would be ok without chemicals.  ha, at least it's not green anymore
> 
> 
> 
> i apparently move at the pace of a turtle, marci was hard to keep up with even injured lol
> 
> steve - i am blown away by the level of your craftsmanship, beautiful job!  sweet backyard too.  laid 3 bags of mulch yesterday...only 17 more to go....wheeeeeee
> 
> youngest turned 22 yesterday, the mr has a milestone of his own today.  already did a combo memorial day/BD picnic for family.  this evening will tae them out to eat and then casino.
> 
> mac - three months & counting, get thee better quickly! good times must roll!




Thanks, I'm blown away too. Lol

We have been enjoying the new space and our own dive in movies.


----------



## Bluer101

I did not post pictures of this past weekend before the party. I'm pretty much 90% done out there but here they are:


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> stang, we will be up in the morning. How is the crowd at the hotel?



There were maybe 75 people at the beach pool this afternoon. Although I was told 100% capacity, not crowded at all. Everyone is having a great time! The parks, IMHO, are light to moderate also. Most of the rides with express have been walk on or nearly walk on. I've met a lot of very nice people at the parks this week.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> I did not post pictures of this past weekend before the party. I'm pretty much 90% done out there but here they are:


That's awesome! Are you using a wireless connection for the TV?


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, you all convinced me to dump the kids and dh, and enjoy some October time with the homies.  So, airfare booked, car rental booked, but where to stay.  Do I do Portofino for 244 or do Cabana for 104?  Or, do I stay neighbor for even cheaper?  Thoughts?  Oh, have booked 11 to 16 October.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome pictures Bluer.  A great backyard.  Ahh, dive in movies!


----------



## macraven

Kivara said:


> That's probably what I look like in the parks...face first into my popcorn, and happily nuzzling the container


_says teacher....._<img src="http://www.myemoticons.com/images/work-school/school-studying/sleeping-in-class.gif"

_you havn't been to class since march 7th, it is about time you came back here missy.


you have been missed.._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Lol, with our one we have enough too. We enjoy spoiling the one.
> 
> The only thing you missed was the icee. I'm not a fan of icees but popcorn is a whole other story!


_just needed to see this on another page again.

i do love kitties....

cat and popcorn, what a hoot !!_


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Mac - idk how you raised four kids, let alone all boys. My three will be the death of me too! More gray hairs every day!
> 
> The kids are having a blast as always. Beautiful weather in Orlando thus far. Hope everyone is having a great week.


_obviously, you haven't met me in person yet.
i am a little off at times and it is all due to raising boys....lol_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ok, you all convinced me to dump the kids and dh, and enjoy some October time with the homies.  So, airfare booked, car rental booked, but where to stay.  Do I do Portofino for 244 or do Cabana for 104?  Or, do I stay neighbor for even cheaper?  Thoughts?  Oh, have booked 11 to 16 October.


_freedom has happened.
homie has made plans and joining the darkside party month!_

_you're going in hell week.
stay onsite._


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> That's awesome! Are you using a wireless connection for the TV?





pcstang said:


> There were maybe 75 people at the beach pool this afternoon. Although I was told 100% capacity, not crowded at all. Everyone is having a great time! The parks, IMHO, are light to moderate also. Most of the rides with express have been walk on or nearly walk on. I've met a lot of very nice people at the parks this week.



Sweet, hope we can get a room in the am. We just looked and there now shows rooms avalable tonight. This morning there were none. We would have came up after work if we knew. 

As for the tv and such. It's not wireless. The master bedroom closet is right behing that wall so I drilled through the concrete.


----------



## Kivara

Aw, thanks Mac! Missed you all too. Mostly been lurking


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Ok, you all convinced me to dump the kids and dh, and enjoy some October time with the homies.  So, airfare booked, car rental booked, but where to stay.  Do I do Portofino for 244 or do Cabana for 104?  Or, do I stay neighbor for even cheaper?  Thoughts?  Oh, have booked 11 to 16 October.



You will miss us as we leave on the 11th.


----------



## tink1957

You need to come a week earlier Lynne...we leave on the 7th...maybe on the 6th if we do the motherland like we are seriously considering...it's hard to pass up food & wine so we may drop RPR and go to Pop on the 6th...hate to miss you


----------



## schumigirl

Janet's back........hope the trip was a lot of fun Keisha...........

Cielei and kivara have returned too......yay........

Bluers been building........

and pcstang has the cutest kids ever...............That is a gorgeous picture of them pc.........


Finally got our new grill yesterday.......it's big. And raining.......so no grilling outside tonight. 

Can't believe it's June on Monday.........


----------



## keishashadow

Won small at casino, nice night out with the boys.  I'm going to be a lady that lunches today.  DiL invited me to go with her & GD to country club this afternoon for swimming & such.  supposed to be an 80's party w/costumes later on in the evening but I'm planning on ducking out to avoid doing the YMCA dance lol. 

Supposed to do yard work this weekend but rain is threatening (phew).  What's everyone's plans?

carole's got a big old grill, oh yeah!  thought of u when we hit the outlets not once but twice last trip.  Focused on Disney store to grab 50% off star war souvies for family. 



Lynne G said:


> Ok, you all convinced me to dump the kids and dh, and enjoy some October time with the homies.  So, airfare booked, car rental booked, but where to stay.  Do I do Portofino for 244 or do Cabana for 104?  Or, do I stay neighbor for even cheaper?  Thoughts?  Oh, have booked 11 to 16 October.



onsite, a solo trip booked, cool. I'm a scardey cat to travel alone



tink1957 said:


> You need to come a week earlier Lynne...we leave on the 7th...maybe on the 6th if we do the motherland like we are seriously considering...it's hard to pass up food & wine so we may drop RPR and go to Pop on the 6th...hate to miss you



i'll miss you both, argggggh


----------



## Kivara

Thanks Schumi.

My dad had double knee replacement a couple weeks back & is staying with us till we leave for Universal. I've been lurking here, but not much time for commenting 

Your backyard looks AMAZING, Bluer! Great job!


----------



## Bluer101

We arrived at PBH.


----------



## macraven

_woot !
i'm now awake 

once i really wake up, i'll start posting and play with the homies here._


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo for Kiesha, money winning is always good.

Wahoo for Bluers, Darkside again!

Sorry, I might try to come earlier in October, but feel sad I will be missing some homies.

Sun and happy thoughts for Mac.  I will brew some coffee for ya.

Another steamy hot day.  Rain and storms to come the next 2 days.  Wipeout week-end most likely.

Ahh.  Time for a nap!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Our view from the PBR room



Hey a view from our room. Lol


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Hey a view from our room. Lol


Looks familiar....


----------



## macraven

_tap on your wall and see if you get a reply.


they were next door to me on a january stay at rpr.
and i did get a reply back from knocking on the wall...._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _tap on your wall and see if you get a reply.
> 
> 
> they were next door to me on a january stay at rpr.
> and i did get a reply back from knocking on the wall...._



Yep, knock 3 times on the ceiling if you want me.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, knock 3 times on the ceiling if you want me.



"Twice on the pipe if the answer is no"..............

Lol.......sorry.......couldn't resist bluer..........

Hope your trip is swell......... You've all had a lot to cope with last few months.........


----------



## macraven




----------



## Bluer101

You gals are too much. 

DS and I are in Gringotts single with about 5 minute wait with breakdown now. Trying to link up with stang to say hi.


----------



## schumigirl

We love you too bluer...........say hi to the Mrs from us


----------



## macraven

_to mr Bluer
and
mrs Bluer


both on a holiday for their birthday celebrating this weekend_


----------



## schumigirl

For the bluers from us over here too...................have a lovely trip to celebrate


----------



## Lynne G

Birthday wishes for the Bluer couple!  Glad to be enjoying the parks as a great way to celebrate.


----------



## Kivara

to the Bluers! Have a great trip!


----------



## tink1957

to the bluers...celebrate today and tomorrow and the next day... you deserve it after the hard times you had this year.

Hope everyone has a great weekend 
I'm working as usual...


----------



## Bluer101

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone. 

Today is DW b day and mine is tomorrow. We both turned 21. 

Yes, this year has been really crazy with family health issues so far. Between both dads and DW's sister we are full. I did not mention but a close neighbor/friend just lost his wife this past Monday. The funeral is tomorrow and we are going to miss it. We already spent time with him and he understands. She was 40 and leaves behind her husband, and three young children. She ended up with leukemia about 6-7 years ago and won that battle. Then about 3-4 months ago it came back. After a few rounds of kemo she was in remission but with low immune system she ended up getting an infection and went septic. After just under 2 weeks she passed away. 

This is just crazy with everything and our hearts go out to him and the 3 children. It's going to be a struggle for him and we hope to help as much. 

Hey, my father is doing pretty good besides the pernement ilostomy. My FIL is getting better after the bypass but having issues with nerve damage in his right arm. DW's sister is doing fine after a scare. Hey after this past week with a death all others seem so simple and small. 

But anyway we are enjoying sometime as a family, as you truly don't know what the next day brings. Some know just my personal history with my back and got a new lease on life too. So as I say, have fun like there is no tomorrow. 

Hugs and high fives to all my homies!!!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

DH pretty much said it all but I want to thank everyone for the birthday wishes too. It is great to have all of the homies here. It is like a really great extended family. We are having a great time like we always do. Hoping everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## macraven

_so if Mrs bluer's birthday is today and yours is tomorrow and married at age 21, that means she is one day older than you.


guess this means she is the boss due to seniority....


ladies rule.


good to read you both are having a good time !


think you should start marching in your room around 2 in the morning to wake pcstang up.....
maybe he wil think there is a party going on and come up and join you._


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

to the blu's


----------



## macraven

_just in case you are wondering, weather is miserable.
pouring rain all day and it is cold.



please send all your sunshine my way.



keisha, love seeing those mini onion gang_


----------



## Bluer101

I love the mini onions. 

We just arrived at US to walk around till mr worldwide time. There is already a crowd waiting to get into the music plaza area.


----------



## macraven

_i thought the concert begins at 8?
crowds already????

wow, it's gonna be a blast!_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i thought the concert begins at 8?
> crowds already????
> 
> wow, it's gonna be a blast!_



8 or 9. Idk. 

We're in DA right now eating ice cream.


----------



## macraven

_i hope you are wearing your birthday buttons and got that ice cream for free....._


----------



## pcstang

Just got back from Tampa and made it to the studios. Concert is at capacity so I guess we will miss it. Oh well....


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> Just got back from Tampa and made it to the studios. Concert is at capacity so I guess we will miss it. Oh well....



Sorry you missed it it was unbelievable!
It was a zoo as expected.

There was no cell data service or Universal wifi due to crowds. I could not even load a web page let along just google search.

This is a photo at 7:45 still 1 hour 15 minutes before it even begins. That was mild too at that time.


----------



## pcstang

We walked up and caught the last couple of songs. I'm sure you vets can tell where we were.


----------



## pcstang

What time are you leaving tomorrow? We are still at city walk. Happy birthday to both of you!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> What time are you leaving tomorrow? We are still at city walk. Happy birthday to both of you!



We have not decided yet. We might do the parks or just sleep in and grab breakfast and leave. 

City walk, our feet are killing us. Lol


----------



## macraven

_i know where you are....



so nice to be able to just walk back to your room after a crowd like that will all be leaving about the same time to head to the garage for their cars.......

how you all get to catch up with each other tonight._


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> We have not decided yet. We might do the parks or just sleep in and grab breakfast and leave.
> 
> City walk, our feet are killing us. Lol


The line for the boat is ridiculous still. Beat on our door if you leave early. I at least want to meet you two!


----------



## pcstang

It's been a long day driving back and forth to Tampa and the funeral. I'm being lazy and don't want to walk! Having a few beers waiting for the boat line to dissipate. Having a good time listening to the live music at hard rock and people watching.


----------



## pcstang

We need a thread for the HHN visits. I know I will be down at least once for the Tampa bay vs Jacksonville jags game in Tampa. Several of my FSU guys will be playing. Probably will do at least one night of HHN over the Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> The line for the boat is ridiculous still. Beat on our door if you leave early. I at least want to meet you two!



Will do, even though the do not disturb is in it. Lol We are just sore right now so we might change our minds in the morning to hit the parks. We also walked back through the shortcut to add to the pain.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> It's been a long day driving back and forth to Tampa and the funeral. I'm being lazy and don't want to walk! Having a few beers waiting for the boat line to dissipate. Having a good time listening to the live music at hard rock and people watching.


_ to you and the family from all the homies.
funerals are difficult.
i know it is tough losing your grandmother.

more 


have a few more beers, relax and people watch.
boat traffic should let up soon._


----------



## macraven

_on a high note, chicago black hawks won tonight.

off to battle tampa_


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> We need a thread for the HHN visits. I know I will be down at least once for the Tampa bay vs Jacksonville jags game in Tampa. Several of my FSU guys will be playing. Probably will do at least one night of HHN over the Columbus Day weekend.



_of course!

that thread will happen once ticket sales go live.


columbus day weekend is when many of the homies here do hhn.
you'll be among friends during that time period._


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _on a high note, chicago black hawks won tonight.
> 
> off to battle tampa_


"Go Bolts" was every were in Tampa and St. Pete today.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Will do, even though the do not disturb is in it. Lol We are just sore right now so we might change our minds in the morning to hit the parks. We also walked back through the shortcut to add to the pain.


Not a fan of house keeping wanting to "fluff my pillow" at 8 am! (Tommy boy reference) lol


----------



## pcstang

Getting on boat now! Much busier this year than last year. DA was not open yet this time last year.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _of course!
> 
> that thread will happen once ticket sales go live.
> 
> 
> columbus day weekend is when many of the homies here do hhn.
> you'll be among friends during that time period._



Since my wife is home schooling next school year we can go whenever.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet......well done on the win.......and surely you weren't avoiding the ymca dance  I love a good old 80's night out......... Yes.....loving the grill......getting more used to the size of it now 

pc........sorry you had the journey to Tampa for such a sad occasion...........but I hope you still have a blast and having a few beers and chilling sounds lovely..........

Thanks for the pics of the concert......although confession time........I have never heard of Pitbull 


DH got to use the new grill last night........he loves it!!! And food was good so we're not complaining........and I don't have to clean it......so even better!! 

Far too cold today though........is it really June tomorrow??? We had heating on again today for couple of hours......so just having a lazy afternoon today watching TV I think. Did go out this morning as DH decided he needed new clothes......wow that man can shop when he takes it in his head!! I did pick up a few things for me and DS too while we were out.........well....why not.


----------



## macraven

_schumi, my furnace has been on and running since friday.
if this yucky cold weather continues, i could still be on in June._


----------



## tink1957

It's 87 here and currently having a major thunderstorm....what fun but at least the rain will cool us off.


----------



## Bluer101

Well we arrived back home. 

It was a great trip as always. 

We have another official homie to hang out with, pcstang. We we able to meetup this morning to chat for a while and is a very pleasant down to earth guy. Got to meet part of his family and is a pleasure too. So hope in the near future to hang out and hit some rides next time.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> It's 87 here and currently having a major thunderstorm....what fun but at least the rain will cool us off.


_twist that knife in my back one more notch..........


lol


can you imagine wearing a winter coat, hat and gloves to go grocery shopping on the last day in May?_


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Well we arrived back home.
> 
> It was a great trip as always.
> 
> We have another official homie to hang out with, pcstang. We we able to meetup this morning to chat for a while and is a very pleasant down to earth guy. Got to meet part of his family and is a pleasure too. So hope in the near future to hang out and hit some rides next time.




_i love when the homie family here grows.


well, once you post in the thread, you are officially part of the family.
so the more, the merrier._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i love when the homie family here grows.
> 
> 
> well, once you post in the thread, you are officially part of the family.
> so the more, the merrier._




How are you doing?


----------



## tink1957

If it makes you feel any better mac...the lights are out now due to the storm so I'm posting in the dark...there's a song in there somewhere

Glad you got to meet up with pc bluer...it's always fun to see homies in person.

Now I'm going outside till the lights come on as it's roasting in here with no ac.


----------



## macraven

_well, i'm in my jammies and think i should turn my electric blanket on that is still on my bed, so i can get warm and snooze.

on the other hand, i do need a few things from walmart but don't want to end up on the people at walmart site.

but then i would have to put on a pair of shoes as walmart has the crummiest floors.
and i don't want to have to wash my feet before getting into bed later.

did go thru the walgreens drive thru for med pick up half hour ago.
they don't bat an eye seeing how peeps in the car are dressed in a robe and jammies.

have 3 doc appointments this week and then the last one in two weeks.

i'm about halfway thru the healing process now.
another month from now and i'll be back to regular mac time.



but the best thing about having 2 surgeries is the weight loss........._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> If it makes you feel any better mac...the lights are out now due to the storm so I'm posting in the dark...there's a song in there somewhere
> 
> Glad you got to meet up with pc bluer...it's always fun to see homies in person.
> 
> Now I'm going outside till the lights come on as it's roasting in here with no ac.




_"When the Lights Went Out in Georgia"
vicki lawrence_


----------



## Lynne G

Rain, rain, go away.  Rained hard at times overnight, now a steady rain.  Muggy day, though.  Still to be 80 in the rain.  

Glad to hear you are healing Mac.  Take it easy, and get well.  

Time for a cup of tea.


----------



## Kivara

macraven said:


> _"When the Lights Went Out in Georgia"
> vicki lawrence_



Good one! I was thinking of Bruce Springstein's "Dancin' in the Dark" 

Hope you get well soon Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Well we arrived back home.
> 
> It was a great trip as always.
> 
> We have another official homie to hang out with, pcstang. We we able to meetup this morning to chat for a while and is a very pleasant down to earth guy. Got to meet part of his family and is a pleasure too. So hope in the near future to hang out and hit some rides next time.



Glad you had good trip.....you all certainly deserved a good trip..........



macraven said:


> _twist that knife in my back one more notch..........
> 
> lol
> 
> can you imagine wearing a winter coat, hat and gloves to go grocery shopping on the last day in May?_



Quite similar here.......blowing a hoolie and not very warm.......washing out though!!




Kivara said:


> Good one! I was thinking of Bruce Springstein's "Dancin' in the Dark"



Love that song!!!!!! Very 1980`s........


Vicki......lost your quote there somehow..........anyway hope your power is back sorted now.....no A/C sounds awful in that heat.........


Yes mac.......I did do that this morning....forgot to reply in email.........being very good 

1st day of June.......summer is here.........and heating will be on again tonight. Maybe just for an hour or so though later.........then according to weather man we have to have heatwave after Wednesday......... Promising us 30 degrees C........90 for those in Farenheit..........will believe it when I see it.........


----------



## marciemi

I'm still hoping to meet some of you so please keep letting me know when you're here Bluers & pcstang!  I had my oldest son home this weekend just for 2 days (first time since Christmas) and since he's adopting a Corgi puppy next weekend don't think he'll be home again any time soon.    I think the only folks I've actually met from SAN are Mac & now Janet?  Despite being here on and off since the very first one back in 2007!  If nothing else I'll plan to meet some of you at HHN one night at least!

Have my college roommate here visiting this week (who I haven't seen since 2000!) and we leave Thursday for my middle son's graduation in Boston!  I'll try to remember to share a pic!


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> I'm still hoping to meet some of you so please keep letting me know when you're here Bluers & pcstang!  I had my oldest son home this weekend just for 2 days (first time since Christmas) and since he's adopting a Corgi puppy next weekend don't think he'll be home again any time soon.    I think the only folks I've actually met from SAN are Mac & now Janet?  Despite being here on and off since the very first one back in 2007!  If nothing else I'll plan to meet some of you at HHN one night at least!
> 
> Have my college roommate here visiting this week (who I haven't seen since 2000!) and we leave Thursday for my middle son's graduation in Boston!  I'll try to remember to share a pic!



We will, we are trying to be up for June 13 and 14, next weekend. It's DS's B-Day and thinking of a trip. Then trying for some time the week after 4th of July depending on if you go to the Keys or not.





schumigirl said:


> Glad you had good trip.....you all certainly deserved a good trip..........
> 
> 
> 
> Quite similar here.......blowing a hoolie and not very warm.......washing out though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that song!!!!!! Very 1980`s........
> 
> 
> Vicki......lost your quote there somehow..........anyway hope your power is back sorted now.....no A/C sounds awful in that heat.........
> 
> 
> Yes mac.......I did do that this morning....forgot to reply in email.........being very good
> 
> 1st day of June.......summer is here.........and heating will be on again tonight. Maybe just for an hour or so though later.........then according to weather man we have to have heatwave after Wednesday......... Promising us 30 degrees C........90 for those in Farenheit..........will believe it when I see it.........



Of course we had a good time, it's Universal resort, like our second home. I just want to check in (aka unlock our front door) and then relax.

We still need to work out maybe 2 weeks before Columbus day weekend to hang with you guys again this year. But we have plenty of time to book that.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> We still need to work out maybe 2 weeks before Columbus day weekend to hang with you guys again this year. But we have plenty of time to book that.



Yep, plenty of time to get organised.........sounds good.......



It is wild here now!!! In for a night listening to howling gales and rain..........this is June?

Tuesday tomorrow.........got a friend coming tomorrow night...........have to do some baking tomorrow for that......


----------



## DaddyDon

3 days and counting.. Just saying...


----------



## schumigirl

DaddyDon said:


> 3 days and counting.. Just saying...



Betcha can't wait............

And meant to say few pages back.............


----------



## DaddyDon

schumigirl said:


> Betcha can't wait............
> 
> And meant to say few pages back.............


Was talking to my allmost 18 yr old .. We are stoked!!!! I'm back from 4 months business and ready for universal sun and fun!


----------



## schumigirl

DaddyDon said:


> Was talking to my allmost 18 yr old .. We are stoked!!!! I'm back from 4 months business and ready for universal sun and fun!



Look forward to hearing how much fun you have.........


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, a new homie heading to the Darkside!  Welcome DaddyDon!


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> Was talking to my allmost 18 yr old .. We are stoked!!!! I'm back from 4 months business and ready for universal sun and fun!




_so 2 more wake ups and you and daughter/family will be back in sunshine land.


no one sleeps the night before a fun trip so i'm using wake ups for your countdown ...._


----------



## Lynne G

Ok, Mac, you sent the cool.  Rainy and cool this morning, and a day 30 degrees cooler than yesterday.  The thunder last night was loud!  I was going to tell them to stop bowling so close to us.   Shook the house several times.  

Warm cup of tea needed today.


----------



## Kivara

Welcome DaddyDon!

Have a great trip!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _so 2 more wake ups and you and daughter/family will be back in sunshine land.
> 
> 
> no one sleeps the night before a fun trip so i'm using wake ups for your countdown ...._



We do wake ups now instead of days........lol......seems better somehow.

We have 105 sleeps till Orlando........

Had a friend round tonight.......glad I did some baking today as she was in a cake eating mood..........she did enjoy what I had made thankfully. Still got some for tomorrow for the boys.

Weather sucks still............windy and cold. Wish it was hot.


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Well we arrived back home.
> 
> It was a great trip as always.
> 
> We have another official homie to hang out with, pcstang. We we able to meetup this morning to chat for a while and is a very pleasant down to earth guy. Got to meet part of his family and is a pleasure too. So hope in the near future to hang out and hit some rides next time.



We are home too 

Great meeting all three of you. Sorry my kid had his face buried in his ipad. 9 days sure blew by for us. I see some Portofino suites open for October, just sayin! We will definitely have to do park time together next time!


----------



## Bluer101

pcstang said:


> We are home too
> 
> Great meeting all three of you. Sorry my kid had his face buried in his ipad. 9 days sure blew bye for us. I see some Portofino suites open for October, just sayin! We will definitely have to do park time together next time!



Being home stinks. No need to be sorry, he's a boy and enjoying his time too. My my son had his iPad he would be doing the same thing, lol. 

We need a big Dis meet at the darkside so we can all ride and hang out.


----------



## tink1957

Sounds like a plan bluer...if only we were all there at the same time.

I sadly had to cancel my one night at RPR on Oct 6 but at least we have a week at Cabana Bay so it's all good and we're doing Food & Wine instead ...HHN 25 here we come only 118 days to go


----------



## macraven

_furnace back on and home now for i hope a few hours of sleep.
took one son to 2 doctors today.
he had two surgeries in march,16 days apart, think i mentioned that back when it all happened.

2 weeks ago today he was back in the ER violently ill and puking up his intestines practically.
today found out he is having a 3rd surgery two weeks from now.

just get home and get a call from one of my dil.
she was taken to the hospital and in early stages of labor.
so went to be with her and get son home from work.

plan to get a few hours of sleep and then return early morning to help play midwife.
i am finally at the other end of this procedure.........whew.
and its gonna be a boy.
and 4.3 weeks early.


hope all the homies are doing good.
you know i have to come here and count noses to make sure all the homies are accounted for......
it's a mom job._


----------



## tink1957

Congrats on the new grandbaby mac...hope everything goes well with the birth.

Sorry to hear your boy needs another surgery ...you must feel like you live at the hospital lately.

Remember to take care of yourself...you're still healing too


----------



## macraven

_thank you Tink.
it touches my heart when i know others care about me.

i think of all the homies here as my family.
i love you all._


----------



## tink1957

We love you too mac.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Sounds like a plan bluer...if only we were all there at the same time.
> 
> I sadly had to cancel my one night at RPR on Oct 6 but at least we have a week at Cabana Bay so it's all good and we're doing Food & Wine instead ...HHN 25 here we come only 118 days to go



Oh I'm sorry you had to drop RPR Vicki..........but food and wine sounds fun again........


Sun is shining today.......and it's Wednesday...........


----------



## DaddyDon

Out of my curiosity ??? Do they still have happy hour in the parks or city walk ..


----------



## keishashadow

big sale on SWA (woohoo) if anybody wants to take a gander at their existing bookings into the fall.

tink  glad the trip is still on, looking forward to hearing how you like CB

Steve - thanks for that picture, wow, crazy crowd.  I'm slow this morning, likely missed it, but how early do you have to line up to grab a decent spot for concerts?  Not sure i could stand stationary in one place for several hours.  is there anywhere to 'lean' in the pen or do they allow you to sit on ground until the concert starts?


pcstang said:


> "Go Bolts" was every were in Tampa and St. Pete today.


  when we were in Clearwater 2 weeks ago saw 1 banner.  tried to talk hockey to servers at dinner when game was on the tube in bar and found out many of the locals don't follow it there.  didn't see 1 person in a jersey or BB hat, nor could I find store selling tshirts.  maybe they are more refined in TPA lol, we have vendors out on the sidewalks and nearly everybody wears 'colors' on game day. 



marciemi said:


> I'm still hoping to meet some of you so please keep letting me know when you're here Bluers & pcstang!  I had my oldest son home this weekend just for 2 days (first time since Christmas) and since he's adopting a Corgi puppy next weekend don't think he'll be home again any time soon.    I think the only folks I've actually met from SAN are Mac & now Janet?  Despite being here on and off since the very first one back in 2007!  If nothing else I'll plan to meet some of you at HHN one night at least!
> 
> Have my college roommate here visiting this week (who I haven't seen since 2000!) and we leave Thursday for my middle son's graduation in Boston!  I'll try to remember to share a pic!



have fun  we are going to escape to Daytona for a few nights end of the month (I can book 3 nights there for less than 1 at myrtle beach - crazy!).  Still trying to snag a couple of days @ DVC.  


tink1957 said:


> We love you too mac.


but not in a broke-back sorta way



DaddyDon said:


> Out of my curiosity ??? Do they still have happy hour in the parks or city walk ..


 every hour is happy hour there.  jk there's a thread here somewhere


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, get some sleep.  Take care of you too.
Wahoo - a grandbaby, best wishes for a happy and healthy mom and baby.
Well wishes for Mac's DS.  Another surgery.  Poor boy.  I hope heals and is better soon.

Sending the Mac family   .  

Had to turn on the heater last night.  Just too cold with the relentless rain.  To be warmer by the end of the week.  I hope so.

Tink  -too bad about RPR, but at least you're still having time at the Darkside.  I am seriously thinking of splitting my week with 3 days at PBH and 2 days at WDW.  That way, I can do both.  Hmm.  I need to think some more.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> every hour is happy hour there.  jk there's a thread here somewhere



http://www.disboards.com/threads/happy-hour-universal-happy-hour-information.1934375/page-11

Think that was the thread Janet.......needs a bit of updating though..........

We do plan to participate in one or two happy hours this year........hopefully......

Daytona sounds fun........


----------



## DaddyDon

Thank you!!


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> *big sale on SWA (woohoo)* if anybody wants to take a gander at their existing bookings into the fall.
> ....



YEP!
Got me a RR Points credit back of about 20,000 pts for our "tentative" Oct. trip!!!  ..

All flights-(except one college daughter's) are made, but if it doesn't work out, life will go on...
Most of the bookings are made...(except the divorce lawyer one...). 


Hi Red Leader 1...


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> YEP!
> Got me a RR Points credit back of about 20,000 pts for our "tentative" Oct. trip!!!  ..
> 
> All flights-(except one college daughter's) are made, but if it doesn't work out, life will go on...
> Most of the bookings are made...(except the divorce lawyer one...).
> 
> 
> Hi Red Leader 1...


lol
site is slammed, wonder if they'll extend the sale?


----------



## Lynne G

Not me, no lower fares on SW.  Oh well. I did bite the bullet and booked PBR.

Have never been to USO during October.  Hope the weather will be nice.


----------



## macraven

DaddyDon said:


> Out of my curiosity ??? Do they still have happy hour in the parks or city walk ..


_i'm behind in my readings but know that happy hour is at bular bar at rpr.

thought the bar stand across from margarita vile still had happy hour.
they did last october.
think it is the lone something stand._


----------



## macraven

_i can see i could get credits of $52 on that sale keisha with sw.
but then i would have to use it by march 1st next year.

think i rather keep the points as i don't fly in the winter times unless i'm forced to.

too difficult when snow storms start happening and getting to the airport.
that is if the airports aren't cancelling flights.

home now.
kid had the kid and all is well in their world.
finally happened before 10 tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

It's Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Good news Mac.  Glad to hear the new addition to the family is well.  Congratulations to Grandma! Sweet.

Ahh, another cool day.  With chance of rain.  sweatshirt still needed in June.  Crazy weather.  Less than 2 more weeks of school left.  Now that's crazy.  School year has gone fast.  

Sending a Thursday good wish to all.  Hope everyone has a good day, and getting ready for the week-end.


----------



## Kivara

Mac, prayers and best wishes for your son and his surgery, your DIL and the grandbaby, and for you! Get some rest and let us know how things are going when you can!


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _i'm behind in my readings but know that happy hour is at bular bar at rpr.
> 
> thought the bar stand across from margarita vile still had happy hour.
> they did last october.
> think it is the lone something stand._



I thought every hour at Universal is happy hour!  

 To you and the family.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Steve - thanks for that picture, wow, crazy crowd.  I'm slow this morning, likely missed it, but how early do you have to line up to grab a decent spot for concerts?  Not sure i could stand stationary in one place for several hours.  is there anywhere to 'lean' in the pen or do they allow you to sit on ground until the concert starts?



We were about 2 hours. You can sit down but then as it gets closer to time they make you stand up to accommodate more people. With my back I had it by the time it's over I'm over.


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> We were about 2 hours. You can sit down but then as it gets closer to time they make you stand up to accommodate more people. With my back I had it by the time it's over I'm over.



You do well Bluer to wait all that time.......can be a heck of a long time when you have to stand.......



Beautiful sunny day here today......and warm.....wow it was so warm!!! Hope it stays that way for longer than one day........

Just about to pour a nice glass of wine for DH and I.........nice to sit outside for a change. Been a long winter.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _i can see i could get credits of $52 on that sale keisha with sw.
> but then i would have to use it by march 1st next year.
> 
> think i rather keep the points as i don't fly in the winter times unless i'm forced to.
> 
> too difficult when snow storms start happening and getting to the airport.
> that is if the airports aren't cancelling flights.
> 
> home now.
> kid had the kid and all is well in their world.
> finally happened before 10 tonight._



Welcome to the Grandma Club!


----------



## macraven

_we had our first day of sunshine and great weather.

finally.
kind of makes me forget all the lousy weather we have had up to today..........not_


----------



## schumigirl

We have another hot day......sun is shining.....then it isn't........

Checked the forecast to see if we would be getting the grill out tonight.........thunder and lightning is forecast.......price we pay for having some heat!!! 

Still, it may be over before we want to cook....so will shop as though we are cooking outside tonight........got big grocery shop to do today anyway. Long as it's dry we'll manage......just get under the gazebo.........

Have great weekend everyone.........


----------



## Lynne G

That's what I feel like.  A very wet start to the day, and still cool.  Week-end will be watching a soccer ball kicked around.  Kids are excited to see the game.  I hope to sleep in tomorrow.

Hope all are enjoying this first Friday of June, and will have a great week-end!


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - cute kittie! wow, late date for the kids.  did they start late or is that snow day fallout?

dreary day here again today, haven't seen sun for a week, but brightened by fact it's national doughnut day

join the gang and scarf one down, it's your patriotic duty.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, No late date or snow day.  The School actually did not exceed the days set aside for snow days, so ending as intended.  Our school district always start the Wednesday after Labor Day.  So last day of school is 16 June.  Darn state sets the days at 181.  Seniors I think, are done today.  Graduation is always Father's Day week-end.  Eek.  It's June.  That means in the fall, my DS will be a senior.  

I am so ready for summer.     No packing lunch for the kids, and quiet evenings.  Well, not so much quiet nights this year, as DD is now playing summer soccer with the school.  Ugh.  Oh well. 

Come on sun - I want to wear my sunglasses and take off this coat!


----------



## macraven

_had spring warm weather yesterday.
today was more like a repeat of last weeks weather.


makes me want to box everything in the house tomorrow and move south._


----------



## schumigirl

Janet........I missed doughnut day yesterday........will make up for it today though......may not be a lard lad one but it'll do.........love a doughnut 



macraven said:


> _had spring warm weather yesterday.
> today was more like a repeat of last weeks weather.
> 
> 
> makes me want to box everything in the house tomorrow and move south._




Make room for me when you do........


It is so warm here today again......but oh my we have weather warnings for high winds!!! Woke me up a few times in the night and hasn't eased any today.........was planning to wash bedding and hang it out today but think it would blow out to sea if I did! Tumble dryer time again........

Tomorrow has to be milder so we may get to BBQ then.........DH hates having a new toy and not be able to use it.........

Lazy day ahead with Canadian GP qualifying to watch later.........


----------



## macraven

_WOOT  !

it is saturday and it is morning time......!!



but, when you don't have a job, everyday is saturday_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> but, when you don't have a job, everyday is saturday_



I like that.........one of the joys of being a happy housewife.........or is it homemaker nowadays.........not quite sure the politically correct term.......I don't care....I'm happy with whatever it's called........


Weather is still wild here.......but my goodness it's warm! So unusual. 

Didn't get my doughnut today Janet..........will maybe buy some Monday.....the baker in our village does absolutely lush vanilla cream filled glazed ones......oh my..............I can't eat a lot of sweet stuff but those are so hard to resist..... He doesn't make a lot of anything so you have to get there early or lose out..........

Had nice lazy day.......did some housework...not much.....watched some TV and snoozed a bit in garden room.......so warm and sunny in there despite the howling wind outside. 

Anyhoots....hope Saturday is being nice to everyone and Sunday is the same........


----------



## macraven

_10 years ago it was called domestic goddess.


but not anymore.
we are back to homemakers...._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _10 years ago it was called domestic goddess.
> 
> _



That's the 50 shades of grey name.


----------



## macraven

Never heard of that
Know nothing about that book


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> That's the 50 shades of grey name.


Lol


----------



## buckeev

5 days of no "measurable" rainfall...The dust has returned with a vengeance! (Not to mention the mosquito kamikazes!)

I need an Underdog Super Energy Pill...(or an Orlando trip...Actually, I'd prefer the Orlando trip!!!)


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> That's the 50 shades of grey name.


Roseanne Barr is in 50 shades?

'only' had 1 doughnut out of the dozen, i'll call it a win, of sorts.  made big pot of hot sausages w/pepper & sauce today, come & get it!


----------



## macraven

_food sounds good.
set a place for me_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Never heard of that
> Know nothing about that book



You ain't missing much......truly awful books.



keishashadow said:


> 'only' had 1 doughnut out of the dozen, i'll call it a win, of sorts.  made big pot of hot sausages w/pepper & sauce today, come & get it!



Sounds like food I would enjoy......keep some for me too.........



Just watching on the news how 2 men escaped from high security prison in the U.S. using power tools!!!! Wow.

Everyone else is still sleeping this morning......I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, so may as well get up..........got some shopping today and not much else. Winds have died down a bit........but cooler today.

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> Never heard of that
> Know nothing about that book



I know nothing about a book either, thanks to movies. The only reading I do is on the Internet. 



keishashadow said:


> Roseanne Barr is in 50 shades?
> 
> 'only' had 1 doughnut out of the dozen, i'll call it a win, of sorts.  made big pot of hot sausages w/pepper & sauce today, come & get it!



I had the other 11. 




schumigirl said:


> You ain't missing much......truly awful books.
> 
> 
> Sounds like food I would enjoy......keep some for me too.........
> 
> 
> 
> Just watching on the news how 2 men escaped from high security prison in the U.S. using power tools!!!! Wow.
> 
> Everyone else is still sleeping this morning......I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep, so may as well get up..........got some shopping today and not much else. Winds have died down a bit........but cooler today.
> 
> Have a great Sunday



The movie was good 4 play!

Power tools???  I need to look that story up, only in America.


----------



## macraven

_this day isn't going to turn out like i planned.
weather will be lousy.
raining now and heavy storms, you know the heavy winds and raining cats and dogs type, start in one hour.

all day rain........

and this is the day for the baby shower for dil.

got to start the ballloons, cake, odds/ends pick up at 10.
will be a challenge getting everything in the car during the storm.

party and dinner start at 3:00 and looking at the weather sites, the cats and dogs will still be coming down then.
don't know how many trips in to the restaurant it will take me to get everything there.
still trying to figure that out.

i'll be sure to bring everyone here a piece of cake ....
come to my house and bring a plastic fork.


and monday it will be a clear sunny day._


----------



## schumigirl

I love books Bluer.......can read anything really......long as it's good. Anything except sci fi, westerns or war stories......unless it's real history.........love autobiographies too.

Mac......i know I said don't keep me a seat at the shower with numbers.....changed my mind.......could eat some cake right now.........sorry the weather sucks. It'll still be a fun day........


We have a glorious day here.........still not up to much.........


----------



## marciemi

Okay, sorry but lots of pics!  Two from my middle son's MIT Graduation:









Then two of his commissioning as an Ensign in the Navy - first one is his older brother giving him the oath of office:









Finally, my new "grandpuppy" Zeamer. Got to visit him yesterday but my oldest is officially adopting him today:


----------



## pcstang

Congratulations to you and your boys! Wow, very impressive! Both of my grandfathers were in the navy and my dad and stepdad were air force officers.


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Marcie!  So proud to have your sons serve our country.  Cute pup too!

The talk of food. Making me hungry.  Steak on the grill since it has been an absolutely beautiful day.  Mashed taters and greens with.  Hope it will be a good dinner.

Sending our downpour of rain that we had for the last several days, to Buckeev.

Hope the Bluers are doing well.

PARTY for Mac!  Hope the party is not a wash out.

Hope Schumi is enjoying the Sunday evening.

Getting to watch the start of the Women's World Cup.


----------



## Sparkly

I want to go back and give the Universal parks another go. I feel like we didn't do them justice in March 

Sadly we'll have no time in November. Oh well. Hopefully May 2017!


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> Okay, sorry but lots of pics!  Two from my middle son's MIT Graduation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then two of his commissioning as an Ensign in the Navy - first one is his older brother giving him the oath of office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, my new "grandpuppy" Zeamer. Got to visit him yesterday but my oldest is officially adopting him today:





marciemi said:


> Okay, sorry but lots of pics!  Two from my middle son's MIT Graduation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then two of his commissioning as an Ensign in the Navy - first one is his older brother giving him the oath of office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, my new "grandpuppy" Zeamer. Got to visit him yesterday but my oldest is officially adopting him today:



Marci..........lovely, lovely pictures.

You must be so proud.....of them all actually.......

And dog is so cute!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pressed send too early.............

Hope Mac is enjoying shower and hope rain stayed off for a bit.

Just watched Canadian GP.........disappointed with result though.....................still.....2 weeks till Austrian GP........can't wait to get there


----------



## macraven

_schumi you get to take all the fun trips....
you'll have a great time in austria.


it rained when we were inside the restaurant which was fine by me.

rain will return tonight and hopefully will be over before dawn.
have a busy day tomorrow and hate getting in and out of my car in the rain._


----------



## Cielei

Hi everyone! Happy Summer!! Kiddies are finally out of school and my endless sea of volunteering has ended! I missed birthdays, cute kiddies and lots of things to congratulate!! 

Mac - congrats on baby boy and being almost back to normal mac! Keeping everyone in our prayers.
Bluers - the pool space looks very inviting - did you build the bar? It looks awesome! Happy belated birthday to y'all!
Marci - Congrats to your son! I know you are one proud momma!

If anyone has an urge to pressure wash and stain a fence ... your welcome to come over and help!


----------



## macraven

_marci, thank you for sharing your family pictures with us !

i know you and royce are so very proud of all your boys.

congrats to middle son!!_


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Summer!! Kiddies are finally out of school and my endless sea of volunteering has ended! I missed birthdays, cute kiddies and lots of things to congratulate!!
> 
> Mac - congrats on baby boy and being almost back to normal mac! Keeping everyone in our prayers.
> Bluers - the pool space looks very inviting - did you build the bar? It looks awesome! Happy belated birthday to y'all!
> Marci - Congrats to your son! I know you are one proud momma!
> 
> If anyone has an urge to pressure wash and stain a fence ... your welcome to come over and help!




_if you feed me i will come.

i prefer my hot dogs chicago style, that means no ketchup....._


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Sparkly said:


> I want to go back and give the Universal parks another go. I feel like we didn't do them justice in March
> 
> Sadly we'll have no time in November. Oh well. Hopefully May 2017!




_i know sometimes when a person first visits the darkside, they don't feel the love for it right away.
i think that it is wonderful sparkly that you would like to try them again and not just write them off as a never go back to place.

March is a tough time to go to the darkside as a first time visitor.
you have crowds and iffy weather some years in that time period.

i hope you have a fun, entertaining and a delightful time the next time you can go back.

if you go in May 2017, the earlier in the month, the better.
less crowds.
or it has been lighter this year than last for early to mid May.

wish i had a crystal ball to tell others what the best time of the year to go._


----------



## pcstang

So sorry to hear the news Mac. Group hug for your family.


----------



## schumigirl

Cielei said:


> Hi everyone! Happy Summer!! Kiddies are finally out of school and my endless sea of volunteering has ended! I missed birthdays, cute kiddies and lots of things to congratulate!!



Hey Cielei.........nice to see ya back.........hope you have a great summer in front of you...........power washing and staining fences sounds like not much fun.......I'll take a pass unless I can supervise of course...........



macraven said:


> _if you feed me i will come.
> 
> i prefer my hot dogs chicago style, that means no ketchup....._



I saw what you did there..........
Not a hot dog fan at all........but I do love ribs.............



Can't have us falling down the page again...........

Monday morning again. Sun is shining but it's cool........supposed to be doing my Monday morning housework jobs just now.......nothing that can't be put off till tomorrow. Going to do some baking. Much nicer.


----------



## Sparkly

macraven said:


> _i know sometimes when a person first visits the darkside, they don't feel the love for it right away.
> i think that it is wonderful sparkly that you would like to try them again and not just write them off as a never go back to place.
> 
> March is a tough time to go to the darkside as a first time visitor.
> you have crowds and iffy weather some years in that time period.
> 
> i hope you have a fun, entertaining and a delightful time the next time you can go back.
> 
> if you go in May 2017, the earlier in the month, the better.
> less crowds.
> or it has been lighter this year than last for early to mid May.
> 
> wish i had a crystal ball to tell others what the best time of the year to go._



It wasn't our first jaunt to the Darkside- we've been several times before! (I remember very clearly the Jimmy Neutron ride where Despicable Me is now!!)


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, - prayers for your family.  

Sunny start to what is to be a rainy day.

Great week-end, and last full week of school.  Summer soccer starts today, so summer is coming soon.  Ah, nicer weather I hope.  We tend to be hot and humid in summer.  

We started the grill last night.  Steak was good.  Time for burgers and hot dogs.  

Hope all have a good Monday.


----------



## macraven

_we finally are going to have warm days this week.
i cook on the grill outside in all temps.
i think that is a fierce kitty in lynne post.
oh, yes it is and that is monday's poster child.......lol_


----------



## macraven

Sparkly said:


> It wasn't our first jaunt to the Darkside- we've been several times before! (I remember very clearly the Jimmy Neutron ride where Despicable Me is now!!)


_now i remember you
you live in the UK and go with your parents to the states.
i think you posted before that you were born in the mid 1990's so that would make you 20 or 21.

hope you and the family get to return to the darkside sometime in the future.

DE was a great replacement for that ride!_


----------



## Sparkly

macraven said:


> _now i remember you
> you live in the UK and go with your parents to the states.
> i think you posted before that you were born in the mid 1990's so that would make you 20 or 21.
> 
> hope you and the family get to return to the darkside sometime in the future.
> 
> DE was a great replacement for that ride!_



Yeah, Despicable Me is way better then it's predecessor. They've made it a lot smoother too so it's more enjoyable then when it was new and kept throwing me back against the seat!


----------



## macraven

_i can always tell when it is monday.

our regular homies here are back to work.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Mac, - prayers for your family.
> 
> Sunny start to what is to be a rainy day.
> 
> Great week-end, and last full week of school.  Summer soccer starts today, so summer is coming soon.  Ah, nicer weather I hope.  We tend to be hot and humid in summer.
> 
> We started the grill last night.  Steak was good.  Time for burgers and hot dogs.
> 
> Hope all have a good Monday.





macraven said:


> _we finally are going to have warm days this week.
> i cook on the grill outside in all temps.
> i think that is a fierce kitty in lynne post.
> oh, yes it is and that is monday's poster child.......lol_





macraven said:


> _i can always tell when it is monday.
> 
> our regular homies here are back to work._



Ok all this grilling talk is making me want to grill..........well.....DH does the grilling.........I just do the prep, setting out dishes, making marinades, chopping salad and sides........but DH still prides himself on being the cook for the night.........I don't burst his bubble........he is very good actually.........

Supposed to be warmer Wednesday so maybe plan a BBQ then......or wait till weekend.......

Yes Mac.......Monday......but as you reminded us last week.........being a housewife every day is like Saturday........so today I had a lovely baking day........pound cake or Madeira cake as we call it........flourless choc cake for DS and cherry scones.........lush!!!

Off for a walk on the beach soon with DH as it is a nice night.........will try not to stop off at village pub for cheeky glass of red.........


----------



## Bluer101

Sparkly said:


> Yeah, Despicable Me is way better then it's predecessor. They've made it a lot smoother too so it's more enjoyable then when it was new and kept throwing me back against the seat!



Remember the fantastic world of Hanna Barbera?


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Remember the fantastic world of Hanna Barbera?


_yes i do and i loved it.

i have enjoyed all the rides that have been in that building.
when my boys were littles, they would get tossed around a bit when those rides would move.
they were short and loved being moved around going towards that drop down bar on the lap and then back to the padded back seat.

probably what still happens to sparkly as she has posted before she isn't even 5 feet tall.
short peeps get more movement in some of the rides._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Supposed to be warmer Wednesday so maybe plan a BBQ then......
> .




_if i read this right, i believe we all have been invited to schumi's for a cook out !!

all bring their appetite, the grill is being fired up wednesday......


vicki, get the bus and find someone with a CDL.

_
_wait, i think we need a boat instead to get the the motherland across the pond......._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _if i read this right, i believe we all have been invited to schumi's for a cook out !!
> 
> all bring their appetite, the grill is being fired up wednesday......
> 
> 
> vicki, get the bus and find someone with a CDL.
> 
> _
> _wait, i think we need a boat instead to get the the motherland across the pond......._





Lol........doesn't Janet know someone with a cdl???

You, me, Janet and Vicki...........we would get into a lot of trouble!!! I make my cocktails strong


----------



## macraven

_lets add a few more boats....



or we will be sitting 7 deep on each others laps._


----------



## Sparkly

Bluer101 said:


> Remember the fantastic world of Hanna Barbera?



That one was before we even started going to Florida! I believe Jimmy Neutron was fairly new on our first visit!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _lets add a few more boats....
> 
> 
> 
> or we will be sitting 7 deep on each others laps._



Lol.........ok it's a date..........hope meat is ok for everyone......and lots of it.....to steal Gina's word........meatatarians only..........


----------



## schumigirl

Ok.......off out now for a healthy walk on the beach or I'll sit here all night...........


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky you Schumi - I would like to stroll the beach now.  

And yes, we are meat lovers too.  Even picky DD will eat steak.  Filet is her choice.  

Getting excited about October.  Mac, are we going to start a who's going in October list?  Maybe it will be the blondes meet up at some point.  

It's been that kinda day.


----------



## tink1957

Did someone say bbq?...I'm on my way

I received an e-mail from SW this morning it said they had changed my return flight from 6:35 pm to 7:45 am  and from a nonstop to connecting flight. I promptly got on the phone and after being on hold for 20 minutes changed it to an 8:45 pm which arrives at 10:20 ...later than I wanted but at least we have more time in Orlando instead of less.  Good news is I got a $36 flight credit...now to plan another trip so I can use it

Hot, hot and did I say hot here in GA...temp reached 91 yesterday...a walk on Carole's beach sounds lovely.

Hope everyone has a wonderful week


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Did someone say bbq?...I'm on my way
> 
> I received an e-mail from SW this morning it said they had changed my return flight from 6:35 pm to 7:45 am  and from a nonstop to connecting flight. I promptly got on the phone and after being on hold for 20 minutes changed it to an 8:45 pm which arrives at 10:20 ...later than I wanted but at least we have more time in Orlando instead of less.  Good news is I got a $36 flight credit...now to plan another trip so I can use it
> 
> Hot, hot and did I say hot here in GA...temp reached 91 yesterday...a walk on Carole's beach sounds lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week



You're welcome anytime Vicki............and hope you have a lovely week too.............

Excellent news on the flight credit and times are not too bad at all...........and glad you having nice weather too.........walk on the beach was lovely.......but was a bit cool.......so we didn't walk for long..........I did give in to temptation and now Tom and I having large white wine........on a Monday night too...........


Just realised earlier.........today is our 99 days till our overnight at airport Radisson before Orlando.......... 

Not that I'm counting or anything.........


----------



## Cielei

yay! Double digits!! 

i want a beach  ... and a boat ....

This is what's set up while I do outside work  ....




Ribs sound fabulous ... I'm grilling pork chops and asparagus tonight with quinoa, but I'm going to have to do baby back ribs later this week ... do I make my homemade sauce or not? (It's a balsamic based sauce) decisions, decisions


----------



## Lynne G

BBQ and a cocktail, I will be there for that!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Lucky you Schumi - I would like to stroll the beach now.
> 
> And yes, we are meat lovers too.  Even picky DD will eat steak.  Filet is her choice.
> 
> Getting excited about October.  Mac, are we going to start a who's going in October list?  Maybe it will be the blondes meet up at some point.
> 
> It's been that kinda day.




_i nominate LynneG to head the October list......
i usually do the hhn when are you going thread


you can handle all the blondes _


----------



## macraven

_ok, here's the current plans homies.


we stop at cielei's place for drinks and make the excuse we can't help with the clean up as schumi has plates on the table waiting for us to chow down


everyone needs to practice rowing.
and to be sure to wear your seabands if you have motion sickness...

we have to make that meal in the UK before she changes her mind...._


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Did someone say bbq?...I'm on my way
> 
> I received an e-mail from SW this morning it said they had changed my return flight from 6:35 pm to 7:45 am  and from a nonstop to connecting flight. I promptly got on the phone and after being on hold for 20 minutes changed it to an 8:45 pm which arrives at 10:20 ...later than I wanted but at least we have more time in Orlando instead of less.  Good news is I got a $36 flight credit...now to plan another trip so I can use it




_i saw your post above the other day and thought how horrible for you.
sw cancelled your flight and then put you on a different one never asking you prior if you were good for the change.

out of curiosity, i pulled up my sw reservation and see my flight no longer exists from orlando to milwaukee.

instead they have 3 new ones on that are connecting and with the same departure time mine was originally.
since i don't want to spend 5 hours and 45 minutes traveling home on connecting flights and i have no desire to go to texas or two other places (as far out as that),
i called and inquired about it.
on hold for 50 minutes until i talked to a sw rep.
then transferred to a supervisor and said they didn't cancel my flight but made adjustments to add 3 connecting flights where they eventually ended up in milwaukee.

which means they cancelled my flight home.

so, i cancelled my entire flight with SW.

looking at united now on their website.
decent flights, all direct non stop for $56 less than what i paid for SW._


----------



## macraven

_btw, still on the phone with SW.
well, not talking to anyone, just getting the "someone will be with you as soon as possible" recording.......

they hung up on me when i said i was canceling my flight and wanted a refund.
got the email they cancelled my flight but not refunding my money.
called back to straighten it out.

well, on hold still that is....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _btw, still on the phone with SW.
> well, not talking to anyone, just getting the "someone will be with you as soon as possible" recording.......
> 
> they hung up on me when i said i was canceling my flight and wanted a refund.
> got the email they cancelled my flight but not refunding my money.
> called back to straighten it out.
> 
> well, on hold still that is....._



Oh still being on hold is the worst!!! I hate the "your call is important to us......." 


Ok........today looks beautiful so far........sun is shining.....not a cloud in the sky....even feels warm and it's only 7.45am........haven't been outside yet though.........dare I risk a BBQ for dinner tonight.......hmm. Could all change in an hour.

Meeting a friend for coffee this morning then waxing appointment this afternoon.......ouch! Wish I had one of Cielei cocktails to get through that one........that's my kind of pain relief!!! 

Cousin called last night to remind me they are in Orlando our last 10 days.......did we want to meet up for lunch or dinner........it's June!!!!! This is the one who lets you down last minute.......so far only plans we have are to spend our last weekend with macraven (finally) ......that won't get touched!! They're trying to pin us down to meet up......heck no way.......told them to call us at the hotel and see what our plans are at the time........they are micro managers of their time even on vacation.......not for us at all. 

Anyhoots........Have a good Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

That's terrible Mac.  I always like flying with SW, but between you and Marcie's issues, I'm getting scared about my flights.  October flights are direct, but December ones are connecting.  I hope they don't change.  I hope all gets straightened out, and you get your money back.  

Overcast Tuesday, to be steamy and then more rain.  Haircut tonight.  Need it.  

Hope the waxing wasn't too bad Schumi.  

Making a cup of tea.  It's that kinda morning.

Enjoy your Tuesday all!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Oh still being on hold is the worst!!! I hate the "your call is important to us......."
> 
> 
> Ok........today looks beautiful so far........sun is shining.....not a cloud in the sky....even feels warm and it's only 7.45am........haven't been outside yet though.........dare I risk a BBQ for dinner tonight.......hmm. Could all change in an hour.
> 
> Meeting a friend for coffee this morning then waxing appointment this afternoon.......ouch! Wish I had one of Cielei cocktails to get through that one........that's my kind of pain relief!!!
> 
> Cousin called last night to remind me they are in Orlando our last 10 days.......did we want to meet up for lunch or dinner........it's June!!!!! This is the one who lets you down last minute.......so far only plans we have are to spend our last weekend with macraven (finally) ......that won't get touched!! They're trying to pin us down to meet up......heck no way.......told them to call us at the hotel and see what our plans are at the time........they are micro managers of their time even on vacation.......not for us at all.
> 
> Anyhoots........Have a good Tuesday........



We have a few family members that do that to, make plans then cancel. 

We will fit into you visit somewhere as time gets closer. 

It's already sunny here and very humid. Have to finish washing all the walkways on my building today. Sitting here catching up and having my coffee.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> We have a few family members that do that to, make plans then cancel.
> 
> We will fit into you visit somewhere as time gets closer.
> 
> It's already sunny here and very humid. Have to finish washing all the walkways on my building today. Sitting here catching up and having my coffee.


_pencil me in too!!

and not just for the tour time.

i need to see all my family when i am in orlando. _


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _pencil me in too!!
> 
> and not just for the tour time.
> 
> i need to see all my family when i am in orlando. _



That whole weekend is with you if its ok??


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> That's terrible Mac.  I always like flying with SW, but between you and Marcie's issues, I'm getting scared about my flights.  October flights are direct, but December ones are connecting.  I hope they don't change.  I hope all gets straightened out, and you get your money back.
> 
> Overcast Tuesday, to be steamy and then more rain.  Haircut tonight.  Need it.
> 
> Hope the waxing wasn't too bad Schumi.
> 
> Making a cup of tea.  It's that kinda morning.
> 
> Enjoy your Tuesday all!
> 
> View attachment 101616



_are you sure it is only Tuesday?
i took my thyroid meds this morning and i used the wednesday pill holder spot.....

i need more sleep.........lol

don't be so brave in thinking october SW flights are all going to have direct at the times you need....
i have finally learned my lesson in using them.
i booked march with them.
last fall SW started changing the pattern of direct flights to certain cities.
MKE used to have a large selection to chose from to Orlando that were direct, non stop.

in january i started seeing less than desireable times for flights.

what used to be a choice of 8 direct flights at different times of the day, now has dropped to only 2 direct, non stop flights mke to mco.
and this is october's schedule of theirs.


sw rep told me they have direct flights out but sorry, i don't do early mornings or 11 am when i leave orlando.
i don't do car pick up at 8 am........lol

so they now have 2 direct for my time period but i'll take a pass
what bothered me also was not contacting me.
when i asked about that last night, i was told they would have contacted me by email in july.

so glad i checked my flight on line that vicki talked about as air prices go up and sometimes a dip 2 months out from departure time.

lynne, check your flight online with the line up sw has for your departure day and return.
if you don't see your flight listed, call them before they wait and email you of a change.
they automatically reassign you a flight so they can fill the planes.
if you wait until the email, you are stuck with what they give you.

United and SW had flight costs for my dates (when i booked in march) close to the same amount.
both were non stop ones.
the edge went to SW for me due to free baggage.
but the cost of car service to MKE instead of ORD was higher by $50.

now i am booked with united at much better hours than sw and still with the luggage fee, i'm cheaper with UA.
the best part is my seat is already booked and i can do away with that frenzy of SW.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  I will keep checking for all my flights, being blindly brave is not me.  It is so frustrating, as when you book, you plan around those times.  So, far, no other airline, including luggage, is cheaper than what I have with SW right now.  US Air has our airport as a hub, most other airlines that service our airport do not consider it a hub, including SW.  That limits attractive priced flights sometimes.  I am not willing to drive or take a train further than the about an hour I now take to get to our airport to go out of another airport.  

Ah, you not working week day or not working people, it is Tuesday, and I am already dreaming of this week-end.  Well, not really, as taking DD to the concert this week-end.  It will be a whole stadium of screaming teen and tween girls.  I may need ear plugs.  For Keisha, the things we do for our kids.  LOL


----------



## tink1957

Mac sorry your flight got cancelled but at least you got a better deal with United...did they ever refund your money?  I know when I cancelled the flight for Trey's friend they would only give a flight credit specific to him so we couldn't use it even though I paid for it I also wonder if the $36 credit we got can be used for one ticket or if we both have to fly in order to get it...guess we'll find out when we book next time as I have no desire to wait on hold again.

If SW wasn't the cheapest option for us I wouldn't bother but $98 for a flight is too good to pass up plus bags fly free.  I just hope they don't cancel on me again since I have to notify ME every time my flights change as we are using them on the return trip.

Mac, Carole and bluer ...we all need to meet up ...pencil me in too.


----------



## Sparkly

$98 for flights..I wish! It costs a minimum of £500 ($768) to fly from the UK. Half of that is taxes! >< The shortest trip we ever consider because of that is 7 nights.

Very overcast and windy here, but it's brightening up for the evening!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Mac sorry your flight got cancelled but at least you got a better deal with United...did they ever refund your money?  I know when I cancelled the flight for Trey's friend they would only give a flight credit specific to him so we couldn't use it even though I paid for it I also wonder if the $36 credit we got can be used for one ticket or if we both have to fly in order to get it...guess we'll find out when we book next time as I have no desire to wait on hold again.
> 
> If SW wasn't the cheapest option for us I wouldn't bother but $98 for a flight is too good to pass up plus bags fly free.  I just hope they don't cancel on me again since I have to notify ME every time my flights change as we are using them on the return trip.
> 
> Mac, Carole and bluer ...we all need to meet up ...pencil me in too.



Vicki is treys friend not coming anymore? Actually now I'm thinking you did tell me he wasn't. Doh!! I think the wine is affecting my memory........lol........


Just had the lushest BBQ so far this year........weather is gorgeous and fairly warm too.........so we took our time and had a real little selection of meats.......tiny bit of salad just for balance  Been a lovely day here today......nice to get out and about in the sunshine.

No walk on the beach tonight.......we are stuffed


----------



## Cielei

We used to fly SW when we lived in the Chicago area, but since we moved to Maple Grove, we get better fares, routes and everything with Delta. I like having the seat already done, and not having to deal with the hearding process. Hopefully, they give you a full refund, Mac. I'm sure they tried to get out of it ....

Burgers are on the BBQ and the pressure washing is almost finished -- I had debris in places that I am still not sure how it got there .... Up next, staining fun (I wish I could say for everyone, but it will just be me). Positive besides increased curb appeal .. I'm getting a really good tan!


----------



## tink1957

FYI everyone...just found out AP renewal is going up to $225. after August 1...Glad I'm renewing this month.


----------



## macraven

Cielei said:


> We used to fly SW when we lived in the Chicago area, but since we moved to Maple Grove, we get better fares, routes and everything with Delta. I like having the seat already done, and not having to deal with the hearding process. Hopefully, they give you a full refund, Mac. I'm sure they tried to get out of it ....
> 
> Burgers are on the BBQ and the pressure washing is almost finished -- I had debris in places that I am still not sure how it got there .... Up next, staining fun (I wish I could say for everyone, but it will just be me). Positive besides increased curb appeal .. I'm getting a really good tan!




_did you live near Midway?
that's a 90 minute drive from me.
i used that airport 3 times when i lived in the city and it wasn't as large back then as it is now.

i could catch the train from up my way to the city and then a different train and then the El to reach midway but it is just not worth it.

it will be a cold day in hell before i go with SW again.
or, it would have to be one of the super fares so i could unload my points.
i never enjoyed having to do my own check in at so many hours out to get a seat.
the cattle herding is not one of their finer features......

did book united late last night.
$158 rt
my luggage cost will be $50 rt but i'm still saving money as SW was $252.
i could use points for it but maybe not.

yea, SW tried to get out of refunding me money, but i called enough times during the night and finally received a claim number to show i am due a total reimbursement for what i paid in March.

the first email they sent me said, my refund went into my travel funds.
a supervisor did that.
did get a person over the supervisor and now to be refunded back to my cc.
those peeps are hard to work with.
those hour long waits on each call i made floored me.
i asked them all why the long wait and was told people peeps are calling to change flights due to the heavy rains.
sw was cancelling flights she told me.



Tink, did the TM tell you when you called to renew?
spilll the beans.....

did you get the survey about pricing the AP levels and perks that could go with it for the parks?
i did that survey and i suspected a price increase and a structure change is coming._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Mac.  I will keep checking for all my flights, being blindly brave is not me.  It is so frustrating, as when you book, you plan around those times.  So, far, no other airline, including luggage, is cheaper than what I have with SW right now.  US Air has our airport as a hub, most other airlines that service our airport do not consider it a hub, including SW.  That limits attractive priced flights sometimes.  I am not willing to drive or take a train further than the about an hour I now take to get to our airport to go out of another airport.
> 
> Ah, you not working week day or not working people, it is Tuesday, and I am already dreaming of this week-end.  Well, not really, as taking DD to the concert this week-end.  It will be a whole stadium of screaming teen and tween girls.  I may need ear plugs.  For Keisha, the things we do for our kids.  LOL




_my cousin worked for us air.
well she still does and has been with them for 20 years now.
thought the merger with american went through already....

cousin moved to st augustines fl from the west coast when she moved up the ladder with the company._


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> That whole weekend is with you if its ok??



_yes, yes and yes...

you have me and i have the 3 of you all that weekend.

pinkie swear.

friday, saturday, sunday...

going to try for the unmasking the horror tours on thursday and hit hhn that night.
do you all want to do the day tour houses again or will you be coming in friday __morning _
_or will you be coming in thursday?_


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac, I think US Air is now American.  I just keep remembering the old names.  So much combining in the air industry.  I remember taking an Air Tran flight to Europe years ago.  We didn't like that airline very much, and have never flown it since.  Funny, now SW will have those Air Tran flights.  

Ok - it's Wednesday, and a very sunny, humid day, to remind us we are to officially start summer soon.


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _yes, yes and yes...
> 
> you have me and i have the 3 of you all that weekend.
> 
> pinkie swear.
> 
> friday, saturday, sunday...
> 
> going to try for the unmasking the horror tours on thursday and hit hhn that night.
> do you all want to do the day tour houses again or will you be coming in friday __morning _
> _or will you be coming in thursday?_



We will be there on Thursday morning again. I will talk to the other half on the unmasking or if she pokes her head in here to check on me. Lol

We just booked 6 days for July 4th week. We are having a 4th party then leave on the 5th.


----------



## keishashadow

no humps? hmmmph

Marcie I saw the pics earlier before they disappeared.  You must be so proud, congrats...you done good!



schumigirl said:


> Lol........*doesn't Janet know someone with a cdl*???
> 
> You, me, Janet and Vicki...........we would get into a lot of trouble!!! I make my cocktails strong



intimately.  my motto is all it takes is one good drink to get the job done.



tink1957 said:


> Did someone say bbq?...I'm on my way
> 
> I received an e-mail from SW this morning it said they had changed my return flight from 6:35 pm to 7:45 am  and from a nonstop to connecting flight. I promptly got on the phone and after being on hold for 20 minutes changed it to an 8:45 pm which arrives at 10:20 ...later than I wanted but at least we have more time in Orlando instead of less.  Good news is I got a $36 flight credit...now to plan another trip so I can use it
> 
> Hot, hot and did I say hot here in GA...temp reached 91 yesterday...a walk on Carole's beach sounds lovely.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful week



as if they thought you'd be happy to switch from a NS to connecting lol



macraven said:


> _btw, still on the phone with SW.
> well, not talking to anyone, just getting the "someone will be with you as soon as possible" recording.......
> 
> they hung up on me when i said i was canceling my flight and wanted a refund.
> got the email they cancelled my flight but not refunding my money.
> called back to straighten it out.
> 
> well, on hold still that is....._



I am floored by this...so now NO NS flights out of MKE?  eek 

would think the contract of carriage would cover reimbursement for cancellation of original flight

other than that how's things?



Bluer101 said:


> That whole weekend is with you if its ok??



sorry, she's spoken forjk, we come in late on Wednesday, possibly close to midnight if I go with the much cheaper flight in from west coast.  we catch an early afternoon flight on Sunday home



tink1957 said:


> FYI everyone...just found out AP renewal is going up to $225. after August 1...Glad I'm renewing this month.



thanks!  the mr's is up for renewal this month.  mine doesn't expire until early October...wonder if they'll let me renew it now? hmmm



Bluer101 said:


> We will be there on Thursday morning again. I will talk to the other half on the unmasking or if she pokes her head in here to check on me. Lol
> 
> We just booked 6 days for July 4th week. We are having a 4th party then leave on the 5th.



just missing you again.  my collective spawn insist I head on home (early) to have 4th of July festivities

DIL took GD to Taylor Swift concert this past weekend. Local radio station had a promo wherein you'd grab a tshirt from their roving vans during the week & wear it to concert, hoping for an upgrade in seats.

here is the before picture, just a tad big





 after her mom be-dazzled it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she was one of four winners & was moved to 2nd row.  talk about lucky!


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky me, DD and I will be seeing Ms. Swift in a few days.  I'm packing ear plugs.  We are close to the front, I think row 33.  Hope it is not raining.  Great pictures Keisha.  Lucky kid indeed!

Ok, saw the tickets for HHN are out now.  Not sure I want to go, but if I want to tour, what tour is the best?  I don't mind seeing in the daylight.  

And, my pass expires in August, so I may try to call in July to renew and hopefully get the "old" price.  I hope so.  $75 is at least a nice dinner for me.

Hope all are enjoying the day.


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> no humps? hmmmph
> 
> Marcie I saw the pics earlier before they disappeared.  You must be so proud, congrats...you done good!
> 
> 
> 
> intimately.  my motto is all it takes is one good drink to get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> as if they thought you'd be happy to switch from a NS to connecting lol
> 
> 
> 
> I am floored by this...so now NO NS flights out of MKE?  eek
> 
> would think the contract of carriage would cover reimbursement for cancellation of original flight
> 
> other than that how's things?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, she's spoken forjk, we come in late on Wednesday, possibly close to midnight if I go with the much cheaper flight in from west coast.  we catch an early afternoon flight on Sunday home
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!  the mr's is up for renewal this month.  mine doesn't expire until early October...wonder if they'll let me renew it now? hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> just missing you again.  my collective spawn insist I head on home (early) to have 4th of July festivities
> 
> DIL took GD to Taylor Swift concert this past weekend. Local radio station had a promo wherein you'd grab a tshirt from their roving vans during the week & wear it to concert, hoping for an upgrade in seats.
> 
> here is the before picture, just a tad big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after her mom be-dazzled it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was one of four winners & was moved to 2nd row.  talk about lucky!



Well we still have 4 days in October if Mac will share. Lol

We normally do over July 4th but DW has the week after off so that dictated my schedule too. Oh well, I will still take 6 days of chilling out. I'm dreaming of sleeping in, hanging poolside with lunches at Bula!

Nice job on the shirt.


----------



## macraven

_keisha, they did have two early morning flights from mco to mke but i don't get out of bed at 3:30-4:00 in the morning.
and i never take a flight that gets me home by noon on my last day at the darkside.


the flights they added leave before my original flight was and it goes to dallas texas.
no thanks.
i don't do connecting 

i looked at my united email again.
i was wrong what i posted yesterday on the fare.
looked again and it is $156.40 rt.

i think SW is trying to do more flights out of Midway instead of WI.

O'hare is the hub for UA so there are many flights to chose from.
it's a better choice for me in the long run.
and cheaper.

i screwed up when i was telling bluer my schedule.
i know we have plans for hhn that thursday.

we can add more to the group and become a herd of people thursday night...._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _keisha, they did have two early morning flights from mco to mke but i don't get out of bed at 3:30-4:00 in the morning.
> and i never take a flight that gets me home by noon on my last day at the darkside.
> 
> 
> the flights they added leave before my original flight was and it goes to dallas texas.
> no thanks.
> i don't do connecting
> 
> i looked at my united email again.
> i was wrong what i posted yesterday on the fare.
> looked again and it is $156.40 rt.
> 
> i think SW is trying to do more flights out of Midway instead of WI.
> 
> O'hare is the hub for UA so there are many flights to chose from.
> it's a better choice for me in the long run.
> and cheaper.
> 
> i screwed up when i was telling bluer my schedule.
> i know we have plans for hhn that thursday.
> 
> we can add more to the group and become a herd of people thursday night...._



Oh man, you have plans Thursday night? That's it I'm canceling my trip!


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....she is cute as a button!!! Nice thing to happen too, GD must have been thrilled.......I have heard the name Taylor Swift......but couldn't pick her out from a crowd of one.........I really am out of date with these youngsters........


It is glorious outside today again!! 3 beautiful days on the trot......we are getting spoiled!

Have DS at dentist this morning for root canal treatment. This is the boy who has never had anything done to his teeth....no fillings (cavities) nothing. He takes everything in his stride though...........

So although we will be bbqing again tonight.......soft food for him.......awwwww.......

Have a great Thursday........


----------



## marciemi

Can I ask what weekend people are taking about and if we're still invited?  Think I'm not following this well since I'm always on my phone but went back several pages and still can't figure it out!

And wow, not even sure I remember the SW issue I had that were quoted but let's just say you don't want to hear about my Spirit travels to MI this week. Once (IF?) I make it back to Orlando tomorrow we're firmly crossing them off our list forever!


----------



## Lynne G

Speedy travels then Marcie.  That stinks when the airline is an issue.

Ahh, the feels like weather is 100 degrees today.  Soupy anyone?  I love summer, but that's kinda crazy.  

Hope all are enjoying your Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

/\ love it

marci - not another spirit horror story!  DIL convinced me to book them for November trip against my better judgment.  lots of homies will be drifting into MCO for HHN.  believe the 'big' weekend in question is over Columbus Day.  we are doing fly by of sorts at end of west coast trip but leaving that Saturday.  mac & steve (probably others here) will be there for duration as I understand it.

mac - that's a very good rate on united.  do they ding u for bags?

carole - root canal, eeee, good luck to DS!  how did you escape braces, lucky!


----------



## macraven

_even with paying UA the $50 for rt for bags, it is still cheaper than SW.

got my figures wrong the first time i posted them but looked again.
UA will be $156 plus the $50 for luggage
so $206

SW was $252

car service to O'hare is $60 less than using it to Milwaukee.

best part, i already have my seat assigned......and it didn't cost me $25 for that.



Marcie, i tried Spirit when they weren't the discount airline they are now.
flights were on time and decent accomodations on the plane.
when they changed to the system they have now, stopped using them.
_
_the only thing i worry about on vacations is how much weight i will gain._
_i hate to worry about the procedure of finding my seat on the plane when i fly sw._


----------



## macraven

_marcie, it is just like keisha said.
there will be a large number at the darkside for hhn during the columbus day weekend.
there are others that will be there at the first of october some late september.

not everyone has posted when they plan to do hhn yet.

i usually create a thread titled, hhn when will you go.
i list the dates of when people post their dates.

not everyone posts on that thread but i am thinking you need to nominate a leader  * cough cough lynne* to get one started sooner than when i make a new thread in the forums._


----------



## marciemi

My flight today back on Spirit was much more uneventful.  Tuesday night can basically just be summarized as flight was supposed to get to Detroit at 9:15pm.  Didn't actually get there until midnight.  And then the door broke so no one could get off the plane until they got a mechanic to fix it.  Wasn't planning to get home well after 1am.  Very little info while in Orlando.  There was inclement weather but all the other airlines in the terminal held for about 20 minutes and Spirit did for an hour (while the flight was already an hour late coming in).  Onboard though it was mostly fine - flight attendants were hilarious and helpful and seemed to put everyone in a good mood despite the late flight.  However, the seats are crammed.  As in I couldn't straighten my legs under the seat in front of me.  While waiting for them to fix the door & deplane in Detroit I bit the bullet and paid the upgrade for an exit row on my way back today, which made for a much better flight.  Also Janet, just be aware that the charge for anything at the gate is $100 so be sure you look at all the regulations/sizes/weights/bag fees (I was just carrying a large purse and was fine) before so you're not unpleasantly shocked like some people as we left Detroit.  

I really hope to meet up with some of you - think we've mentioned we have one of the free Premier or whatever passes so can do the included HHN on like Sun or Thu I believe?  Not big enough horror fans to do it a second time so hope one of those day works but would be glad to meet up for other stuff as well!


----------



## goofyfigment

We will be there Oct 9 and 10. 
So excited can't wait


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> We will be there Oct 9 and 10.
> So excited can't wait



Hey stranger.


----------



## macraven

_55 and rainy today.
put furnace on last night.

this always puts me in a sour mood.......

marcie, yes the free hhn tix can be used on wed, thurs, sun

meets are kewl, the more the merrier._


----------



## Lynne G

Jurassic Park movie, it was ok.  

Time to relax and watch the soccer game and cool off in the 80 degree weather.  Was close to 100 again, and sticky and icky day.  

Enjoy the upcoming week-end!


----------



## tink1957

Trey & I went to see Jurassic World too...we thought it was good and would make a great scarezone for HHN if they decided to do it at IOA again.

It was a humid day here, 80's with those pop-up showers so it felt like a day in Florida...without the beaches and theme parks unfortunately 

Time to finish watching the Braves game...hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _55 and rainy today.
> put furnace on last night.
> 
> this always puts me in a sour mood......._



You know I've been telling you how warm it's been all week.......I should keep my mouth shut. Cold wet and raining today. No BBQ tonight......I had to cook 



tink1957 said:


> Trey & I went to see Jurassic World too...we thought it was good and would make a great scarezone for HHN if they decided to do it at IOA again.
> 
> It was a humid day here, 80's with those pop-up showers so it felt like a day in Florida...without the beaches and theme parks unfortunately
> 
> Time to finish watching the Braves game...hope everyone has a great weekend



Glad you having some nice weather Vicki..........I don't know who the Braves are  but if you support them I hope they won.........



Cold enough for heating to be on today for an hour or so........can't believe it's middle of June! Was planning to walk along the beach today but we cancelled that.........went and looked at cars instead. Our car is three years old in October and we will change it then, so planning ahead won't hurt.........could have spent all afternoon in that garage! 

Planning a movie night tonight......watched Insidious last night.......watching second one tonight.........that a nice glass or two of wine.......nice Saturday night


----------



## goofyfigment

Hope everyone is doing well.  Bluer will you be in next weekend. We are going to see the goo goo dolls


----------



## goNDmay9

Totally random...but it is amazing how children pick up on branding.  My 3 year old daughter (as we are leaving IOA) sees the Universal sphere across the water and starts shouting..."Uni Ber Sal!!!  look Mommy its Uni Ber Sal!!!  U. N. I. V. E. R. S. A. L.  Let's go there"


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> Totally random...but it is amazing how children pick up on branding.  My 3 year old daughter (as we are leaving IOA) sees the Universal sphere across the water and starts shouting..."Uni Ber Sal!!!  look Mommy its Uni Ber Sal!!!  U. N. I. V. E. R. S. A. L.  Let's go there"


_so absolutely adorable !!_


----------



## Bluer101

goofyfigment said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.  Bluer will you be in next weekend. We are going to see the goo goo dolls



I'm sorry we won't. We booked 6 days starting July 5th and just got back 2 weeks ago. I'm sure you two will have fun though. Hey, there is plenty of time before October HHN meet.


----------



## macraven

_just stopping by to turn the lights out here.....
_


----------



## Lynne G

It is so humid out, you'd think I live in the jungle.  100 degree feels like temps, with real temps around 90 today.  

Taylor Swift concert was Saturday night.  50,000 people in the stadium.  Open air, and even at 11pm, it was 85 degrees.  Shower at 2am was needed.  Kid and I had a good time. It was a long night.

Hope all had a good week-end!


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, Monday stinks and hits already very humid out. 

Got DS with me a work since it's his b-day!


----------



## tink1957

to bluer's son...get that boy some cake.

I'm off to work...too hot to do anything here...glad I'm working inside today.

Have a great Monday homies


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to DS Bluer!  Enjoy the day with Dad.


----------



## macraven

_for Bluer Jr.

have a great day and see you soon_


----------



## keishashadow

Happy birthday to bluer jr
Have we hit teens yet?

Lynne just thought I'd pass on the jungle weather your way. It's been a few bad days for hair lol

Looking forward to see Jp it sold out all weekend at the 3 iMax theaters in mall. I waited too long to purchase advance tix nuts

Wasting the day away...
At car dealer for recall, inspection and oil change
Least they have coffee and home made chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha!  Fuzzy hair is the least of what I find annoying.  LOL  At least Mac is not sending the 50's temps though.   We saw JP in 3D.  Even my kids agreed that it was not a good 3D movie, there was not really anything 3D about it.  Had I known, I would have never paid the upcharge I had to do, to get the 3D.  I liked it, my kids enjoyed it more though, I think.  There's been so many good movies out, I think we've been to more movies the last couple of weeks than we have for awhile.  Though my kids are not that interested, I may just go see the Minions without them.  That's about all so far that's got my attention.

Lucky you, my car dealer has bad coffee and a vending machine.  No free food.  Hope you car gets out without a big bill and out soon.  I get to do that in the fall.

1 more day of school after today.  I think both kids have checked out already.  Older one still has a final tomorrow, but middle school kid gets to see movies and an award/welcome to high school assembly.  Short vacation, then camp starts.  Wahoo, summer is here.


----------



## macraven

_i would love to send my weather to you and any one else that wants it.
i have more then i can handle so it will be easy to share it all with youse homies._


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> Happy birthday to bluer jr
> Have we hit teens yet?
> 
> Lynne just thought I'd pass on the jungle weather your way. It's been a few bad days for hair lol
> 
> Looking forward to see Jp it sold out all weekend at the 3 iMax theaters in mall. I waited too long to purchase advance tix nuts
> 
> Wasting the day away...
> At car dealer for recall, inspection and oil change
> Least they have coffee and home made chocolate chip cookies


----------



## macraven

_guess who won the Stanley cup......_


----------



## schumigirl

Belated Birthday wishes to bluer jr.......hope he had a great day...........


I was planning on sleeping late this morning.......but I'm awake.......DH left ages ago and just can't get back over.....Had lovely day with my friend yesterday.......chatting and lunch is always good!

Looks a nice day outside so will wait and see how nice it will be later and hopefully BBQ again tonight......

Time for breakfast I think...........


----------



## schumigirl

We were nearly at the bottom of the page!

Going to buy our Rush of Fear with Express tickets later........

Hope all the houses are worth it! They usually are though. Think we can go 10 nights with that ticket if we want to.........probably won't go all 10 nights though.


----------



## Lynne G

School is out!!  Let the summer begin!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Keisha!  Fuzzy hair is the least of what I find annoying.  LOL  At least Mac is not sending the 50's temps though.   We saw JP in 3D.  Even my kids agreed that it was not a good 3D movie, there was not really anything 3D about it.  Had I known, I would have never paid the upcharge I had to do, to get the 3D.  I liked it, my kids enjoyed it more though, I think.  There's been so many good movies out, I think we've been to more movies the last couple of weeks than we have for awhile.  Though my kids are not that interested, I may just go see the Minions without them.  That's about all so far that's got my attention.
> 
> Lucky you, my car dealer has bad coffee and a vending machine.  No free food.  Hope you car gets out without a big bill and out soon.  I get to do that in the fall.



they fired up the popcorn machine in the afternoon, that covered lunch haha.   wound up comp'ing me free oil change since I waited half-hour longer than my estimate.  I didn't whineabout it, they did it automatically.  Did i mention they offer a free wash & interior wipe down with each service appointment?  Smart people, lots of little gimmies = customer loyalty.

GD sleeping over tonight, going to make popcorn and settle in with the simpsons movie, yet again.


----------



## macraven

_another long day for me.
son having another surgery tomorrow, so i need to call it an early evening for me tonight.

i'll touch base later with all you homies and play catch up then._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _another long day for me.
> son having another surgery tomorrow, so i need to call it an early evening for me tonight.
> 
> i'll touch base later with all you homies and play catch up then._



Good luck.


----------



## macraven

_thanks homie.
saw my surgeon today and go back for my 3d post op august.

3rd surgery tomorrow for son since March.

I'm much better playing the nurse than being the patient._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _thanks homie.
> saw my surgeon today and go back for my 3d post op august.
> 
> 3rd surgery tomorrow for son since March.
> 
> I'm much better playing the nurse than being the patient._



3rd times' a charm!  good luck


----------



## macraven

Freddie


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _thanks homie.
> saw my surgeon today and go back for my 3d post op august.
> 
> 3rd surgery tomorrow for son since March.
> 
> I'm much better playing the nurse than being the patient._








keishashadow said:


> 3rd times' a charm!  good luck



Love it 


Just ordered our RoF with EP HHN tickets..........

Getting them delivered FedEx to save picking them up when we get there........think that`s us all set to go....

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck to DS Mac.  Hope the surgery goes well. Hope you are taking care of yourself too, Mac!


No camel Keisha?  Sunny Wednesday, enjoy the day all!


----------



## macraven

_home now and surgery went fine.
thanks homies.

tried to take a short nap but up again for ice packs.

will be around off and on today.


looks like rain is coming here soon_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _home now and surgery went fine.
> thanks homies.
> 
> tried to take a short nap but up again for ice packs.
> 
> will be around off and on today.
> 
> 
> looks like rain is coming here soon_



Like I told you.......don't forget to eat!! I gave in and had the White choc magnum..........couldn't resist.....


Watching original Poltergeist now........spooky movie despite its age..........


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Good luck to DS Mac.  Hope the surgery goes well. Hope you are taking care of yourself too, Mac!
> 
> 
> *No camel* Keisha?  Sunny Wednesday, enjoy the day all!



I had to go looking for that no good bum


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Ok.......who stole the sunshine!!!

It's cold, windy and so grey and miserable looking outside. Heating is on......again! 

So, made some butter shortbread this afternoon.......lush!!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I had to go looking for that no good bum


_i don't care if it is thursday, i loved this pic of Mr Camel

will be back later
have errands to do while all are napping within my 4 walls.
even the cats are snoozing._


----------



## macraven

_son and cats are sleeping.
so how am i spending this time?

on the dis of course!_


----------



## tink1957




----------



## Marquibiri

I'm glad all went well with son, mac! 
Do we have a good quorum for that first weekend of October? Who's in!

When's the HHN dates thread coming out people? No rush... just waiting for it... 

Cheers! 

Marquibiri


----------



## keishashadow

guess where I'm going tomorrow


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> guess where I'm going tomorrow



Heinz Field, not for the steelers either.

I heard they installed these for the event, ask hubby if they are there.


----------



## tink1957

If you start me up I'll never stop


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Heinz Field, not for the steelers either.
> 
> I heard they installed these for the event, ask hubby if they are there.


 nwahahahaha!


----------



## macraven

Marquibiri said:


> I'm glad all went well with son, mac!
> Do we have a good quorum for that first weekend of October? Who's in!
> 
> When's the HHN dates thread coming out people? No rush... just waiting for it...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Marquibiri




_i need another week or so before i start the hhn date thread.
lots happening at home and want to wait for things to settle down
aiming for early July to start the thread.
i'll include, besides dates of hhn attendance, tours on this years thread.

i'll email you the list for our weekend set up that i have so far.
not sure if all want their names listed on a message board.

still have the same email address i have been using over the years?_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> guess where I'm going tomorrow


_you will have a blast!_


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy the concert Janet.........should be a blast!!


Got our HHN tickets delivered today.........excellent service from Universal as we only ordered them Wednesday afternoon!! Chose the international FedEx delivery.....well worth $19 to get them so quickly.

Rush of Fear with Express........ Roll on opening night 

Another cool day here.......did get load of laundry dry outside though......but heating is on tonight again. 

White wine chilling, potato chips in bowl and scary movie to watch with DH in an hour or so.......sounds like a perfect Friday night


----------



## macraven

_hooray for getting your tickets !!

for the first time, i am going to do pick up for mine.
so that way, it will be one less thing for me to lose before the trip._


----------



## Lynne G

Saw quite a few Pitt Pirate shirts in downtown DC today.  Guess a ball game is in order tonight.

Have a great week end all!l

Keisha, get stoned!  It should be an awesome show.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _hooray for getting your tickets !!
> 
> for the first time, i am going to do pick up for mine.
> so that way, it will be one less thing for me to lose before the trip._



Well......opening night is our first full day......so couldn't be bothered having to go and get tickets from windows........we have very sad party pack we bring with us with everything in..........lol.........

But it was a big hooray when they arrived today............that's us with nothing left to plan except where to eat.......so it's just looking at menus from here on in ............you know us.....never plan that far out........

Has anyone been to Mortons steak house on Sand Lake??? Thinking of adding that this year...........been a few years since we've been there.............

Didn't watch a scary movie after all......watched disclosure with Michael Douglas......fantastic movie! 

Saturday tomorrow.........may go get some $$$$.........rate is good right now.


----------



## macraven

_i have not been to mortons in orlando but know if it is as fabulous as the ones in chgo area, it would be the place to go to.
fantastic steak place!!

get the exchange now.
that will give you more to spend while on vacation

kind of like having coupons the way i see it....



keisha is getting stoned.
big party at her house after the Stones show._


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Well......opening night is our first full day......so couldn't be bothered having to go and get tickets from windows........we have very sad party pack we bring with us with everything in..........lol.........
> 
> But it was a big hooray when they arrived today............that's us with nothing left to plan except where to eat.......so it's just looking at menus from here on in ............you know us.....never plan that far out........
> 
> Has anyone been to Mortons steak house on Sand Lake??? Thinking of adding that this year...........been a few years since we've been there.............
> 
> Didn't watch a scary movie after all......watched disclosure with Michael Douglas......fantastic movie!
> 
> Saturday tomorrow.........may go get some $$$$.........rate is good right now.



We order our tickets and have them printed at the kiosk at RPR.


----------



## macraven

_now the only thing i can think of is mortons ............

it would have been better than the crap chicken i made for dinner tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i have not been to mortons in orlando but know if it is as fabulous as the ones in chgo area, it would be the place to go to.
> fantastic steak place!!
> 
> get the exchange now.
> that will give you more to spend while on vacation
> 
> kind of like having coupons the way i see it....
> 
> 
> 
> keisha is getting stoned.
> big party at her house after the Stones show._



Yes think we are going to add Mortons to our places to go this year, seems to get good reviews........yep going to get some more $$$ today I think.....every time dollar goes up we are compelled to go get more.....lol........



Bluer101 said:


> We order our tickets and have them printed at the kiosk at RPR.



Yeah I know we could do that........just like them in our little paws ahead of time.



macraven said:


> _now the only thing i can think of is mortons ............
> 
> it would have been better than the crap chicken i made for dinner tonight._



We were looking at a few places on Sand Lake Road to eat last night........yes menus made our dinner last night look sucky........having steak tonight though.......put us in the mood........



Might not BBQ it though looking at weather today........grey and cloudy again........tomorrow is the longest day of the year..........we must be due some lovely weather by now!!!

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## schumigirl

It has rained all day non stop. Now Sun is shining at 8.30pm. 

Feeling very full from dinner. Had spicy pulled pork, diced sweet potato roasted with cinammon and brown sugar (naughty but lush) with salad........just a little salad though...far too healthy for a Saturday night ...... then we had rhubarb crumble and cream........haven't moved since.

Watching The Babadook tonight......bought it today......hope it's scary


----------



## Lynne G

Had to let go of our dog today.  Poor DS is having a hard time with it.  Loosing a pet that we had for 12 years is always hard.  

Had a good time in DC.  Saw quite a few museums.  Fun and hot, and more crowded than I expected.  

Muggy and still hot, hope all are enjoying this Saturday night!


----------



## macraven

_so sorry about your pet......_


----------



## macraven

_went to walmart tonight and the rain started coming down in buckets.
didn't want to get soaked so i just went up and down aisles inside the store.

of course i came out with more than what was on my list.
went in for 4 things, came out with 9 bags of purchases.

schumi, tomorrow i'm queing on the grill rain or sunshine.

ribs !!_


----------



## tink1957

I always say Wal-Mart charges admission...

Lynne...so sorry about your pup...I still miss my Chewy who passed in February.

Got soaked today in one of our famous popup storms...good news is I don't have to water the garden.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend 

Time for bed ...good night homies


----------



## macraven

_it'a morning time  

happy daddy day to all you dudes out there that has a kid, pet, or big daddy.
enjoy and crank up the grill

how many more days until you vacation this year??_


----------



## macraven

_Tink, i totally agree.


you think the prices are low at walmart but if you say in there long enough when it is raining, it turns out to be as costly as a liquor store...._


----------



## Bluer101

Lynne G said:


> Had to let go of our dog today.  Poor DS is having a hard time with it.  Loosing a pet that we had for 12 years is always hard.
> 
> Had a good time in DC.  Saw quite a few museums.  Fun and hot, and more crowded than I expected.
> 
> Muggy and still hot, hope all are enjoying this Saturday night!





Yep, losing part of your family.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy those ribs Mac.........no grilling for us today........making nice dinner for DH for Father's Day........asked DS if he was cooking........he said he would buy us takeout....lol.......so I'm cooking. 

Hope all daddies have a great day..........


I was reading a trip report there and writer mentioned tourist in her area thought there were no grocery stores........reminded me somehow  of the time we were coming home from a short trip to Amsterdam and an American lady asked us if we needed a special visa or something to come to Europe.........she looked genuinely confused when we told her the UK is in Europe  

Babadook movie was worst movie I have ever watched. If you haven't seen it.......don't waste your time......donating it to charity shop tomorrow. 

Have a great Sunday.......


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Enjoy those ribs Mac.........no grilling for us today........making nice dinner for DH for Father's Day........asked DS if he was cooking........he said he would buy us takeout....lol.......so I'm cooking.
> 
> Hope all daddies have a great day..........
> 
> 
> I was reading a trip report there and writer mentioned tourist in her area thought there were no grocery stores........reminded me somehow  of the time we were coming home from a short trip to Amsterdam and an American lady asked us if we needed a special visa or something to come to Europe.........she looked genuinely confused when we told her the UK is in Europe
> 
> Babadook movie was worst movie I have ever watched. If you haven't seen it.......don't waste your time......donating it to charity shop tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Sunday.......



Lol, DS sounds like me, takeout. 

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers!


----------



## pcstang

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, losing part of your family.


Agreed. Hugs to your family.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks all.  After a nice wet pass by Stormy Bill, we have tropical weather.  

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.  

We will be grilling tonight.  No need to heat up the kitchen.

Yep, a trip to walmart always seems to take longer than expected.  And when went to the one in DC, wine had to bought there too.  Cannot do that where Keisha and I live.  

Stay cool ya'all.


----------



## macraven

_let me tell you about my day so far.
first, i woke up at 5 then drank 7 cups of coffee so i wouldn't be able to go back to bed.

then i started boiling the ribs on the stove.
i do this for 5 hours then let them cool, and later on the grill for a few hours.
started to do the cut up for potato salad, the 2 different pickles, celery and secret ingredient.
put it all aside for later.

then started to boil the eggs and potatoes.

when Ace hardware opened at 9 this morning, went there for a new gas tank.
can't risk running out of gas as those tanks generally only give 20 hours of cooking time.

made lunch for mr mac and myself.

now sitting down to dis a bit.

but went to check if i needed to change the water for the potatoes cooling in the sink.
all was fine.

starting typing here and thought to check on the mayo.
in the fridge, panicked as only have a little left there.
came back to dis more 

now had to get up so thought i would get the other jar of mayo out of the pantry.
i have none.

back to the store for the second time today.
drats.

i dread doing one item shopping.
not hitting walmart as it is packed on sundays.
will go to Jewel instead and pay the higher price._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> and secret ingredient._



That made me smile.

I have four or five recipes I won't share with anyone, no reason really..........one is a marinade/sauce is make for pork........one friend is so annoyed I won't tell her what's in it........she guessed most but there's one thing she can't guess and it drives her nuts........thing is.......it's so simple she would never think of it........lol


----------



## macraven

_schumi, if someone you don't like very much asks for a recipe, give it to them but add things to the list or take away some of the ingredients when you give it to them.
they will never ask you again for a recipe......


my pork ribs are done.
have them sitting in a foil pan to rest.

in about a couple of hours, i'll baste the with sauce and put them on the grill low heat for two hours.

made up the potatoe salad and i'm calling that dinner.

sad thing is after all the hours of prep and working with the food, once we sit down, it will be gone in 5 minutes.
10 minutes if i have the tv on and they start watching that in between bites.

dessert is tri layer white cake with strawberry filling and gel.
vanilla icing and whole fresh strawberries on top.

come on over.
bring your fork._


----------



## pcstang

Yum! You two are making me hungry! Steaks on the grill later! Happy fathers day to all the dads! On another note....Doing a week or so at WDW the end of Sept into early Oct and then switch to USO, or so I thought. I just called to book my room at PBR and the mythical Portofino suite is available for my platinum upgrade. But, youfirst black out dates have made me rethink my plans. Not happy!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Yum! You two are making me hungry! Steaks on the grill later! Happy fathers day to all the dads! On another note....Doing a week or so at WDW the end of Sept into early Oct and then switch to USO, or so I thought. I just called to book my room at PBR and the mythical Portofino suite is available for my platinum upgrade. But, youfirst black out dates have made me rethink my plans. Not happy!




_tell me about that black out.......
i did get the upgrade for the room and the discount smsm for weeknights, but getting bagged for over $300 a night on the weekends.....
to quote you pcstang, i am also "not happy"........


enjoy your steak !!_


----------



## Bluer101

Got to love those YF blackout's.

Mac, the food sounds wonderful.

I finally decided where DW was taking me after vegging all day (way to hot down here to be outside).

We went to Flannigans, I had a full rack of ribs, DW had prime rib, and DS had mozzarella sticks with a root beer float lol.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Got to love those YF blackout's.
> 
> Mac, the food sounds wonderful.
> 
> I finally decided where DW was taking me after vegging all day (way to hot down here to be outside).



_was gonna guess to bed.
at least it has ac.

sounds like you had a great fathers day !_


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Saw quite a few Pitt Pirate shirts in downtown DC today.  *Guess a ball game is in order tonight*.
> 
> Have a great week end all!l
> 
> Keisha, get stoned!  It should be an awesome show.



after the weekend's showing, the fans likely added bags of shame over their heads.

sorry to hear of your loss, difficult for family, hang in there

concert was amazing!  will try to remember to upload video.  weather was awful up until concert time (so glad to have club seats to stay out of the rain).  skies parted and a double rainbow appeared right before stones took the stage. 

DH had to work midnight shift father's day but he was thrilled to get his new pressure washer & case of beer.  I can't wait to see the deck after it's cleaned lol

good day all.  I have week full of medical appointments (bleah) and trying to get it together for trip (yea).


----------



## Lynne G

Pre-trip excitement for Keisha!  Hope all medical issues are good.  And thanks, we are doing better.  Not ready for a dog yet though.  And photos yes!  What a great time you had at the concert.  We had rain when we were at the Taylor concert, but luckily was not heavy and passed in a short amount of time.

It's Monday, and Bluer has kindly sent another day of southern FLA weather.  Probably will hit a heat index of 100 again by tomorrow.  Last night, the low was 78.  AC has been running day and night.  Take care all! (Still recovering from some great grilled steaks, even made mashed potato with gravy).


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Hope everyone had a great weekend and a Happy Fathers Day. Everyones dinners sounded really good. DH wanted to go out so that is what we did.


----------



## pcstang

Who else got a build a bear minion for Father's Day? He received two hearts. One from my 5 yr old and one from my 3 yr old!


----------



## macraven

_pcstange, that's the bestest minionion gift a dad could ever get !!

so cute, i love those guys to pieces.




lynneg, -thanks for the monday kitty._


----------



## macraven

_stopping by to tuck all the homies in bed and turning off the lights....._


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......glad concert was good......heard they put on a heck of a show!!

PC.........cute minion........lovely gift to recieve.......




macraven said:


> _stopping by to tuck all the homies in bed and turning off the lights....._



As the song says........leave a light on for me...................it's so dark this morning......

Surely not another day as bad as yesterday! Never stopped raining whole day and cold too. Haven't got up yet........I have a morning of laundry ahead...........

Feel like having pancakes today for breakfast.........


----------



## keishashadow

morning sunshines

my oldest DS is being taken to build a bear for a minion and to see the new movie which premiers on his BD.  had to laugh when I heard the plans, he's psyched lol. 

so humid & wet here, all the rain we've turned into a rain forest of sorts with all the bugs crawling out of the woods & knocking on my door.

lynne - the girls won a big one!  do you think they're going to bring it home?


----------



## macraven

_keisha, i think all grown men need to have the fun of making a minionion.

how lovely the movie makers are celebrating your son's birthday by premiering the new movie._


----------



## Bluer101

Hey, those minions are cute! 

Did I say cute???  Lol

DW loves all the minions.


----------



## macraven

_why do tuesdays feel like mondays?_


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, because it's the same old weather!  Hot and humid!  Hope you and DS are feeling better.

Oh, and the October list is up, for any of you homies that want to disclose when you'll be at the Dark Side.


----------



## macraven

_thanx lynne.

son has good days and some bad days, all a part of recovering from surgery.


wish i had hot weather.
i'm wearing a jacket while at the computer right now.
turned the heat off yesterday and hoping the sunshine will turn on its rays for us._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _
> wish i had hot weather.
> i'm wearing a jacket while at the computer right now.
> turned the heat off yesterday and hoping the sunshine will turn on its rays for us._



I'll send you some of ours.......it changed mid afternoon and we have sunshine  and lots of it.........

Well, I was good shopping today Mac.........didn't spend too much......got some nice little bits and bobs........DH looked at what we came home with and bravely asked did we really need more cushions, picture frames and vases......lol.......you would think by now he would know better......... I told him you said I should get something nice ..........he did laugh!!!

May head out for a walk.......or not...........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I'll send you some of ours.......it changed mid afternoon and we have sunshine  and lots of it.........
> 
> Well, I was good shopping today Mac.........didn't spend too much......got some nice little bits and bobs........DH looked at what we came home with and bravely asked did we really need more cushions, picture frames and vases......lol.......you would think by now he would know better......... I told him you said I should get something nice ..........he did laugh!!!
> 
> May head out for a walk.......or not...........




_always tell him i told you to do it....
or buy it.....

make up a new name for me so when he finally meets me, tell him i am mac's twin.
then i won't get any snake eye from him
we will blame sister for all of it.

thanks for the  sunshine_


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.........what rhymes with mac............

Will have to think on that........


----------



## goNDmay9

Happy Tuesday everyone! Looks like everyone had a great Father's Day weekend.  Currently at work and my 2PM hasn't started yet so I just jumped on the dis to say hey!  

@Lynne - So sorry about your loss.  Super sad.


----------



## moremouse

macraven said:


> _thanx lynne.
> 
> son has good days and some bad days, all a part of recovering from surgery.
> 
> 
> wish i had hot weather.
> i'm wearing a jacket while at the computer right now.
> turned the heat off yesterday and hoping the sunshine will turn on its rays for us._


 
I will be glad to send you my 102 degree torture.  Please.... take it.


----------



## macraven

moremouse said:


> I will be glad to send you my 102 degree torture.  Please.... take it.


_if you throw in a corn dog with it, you got a deal....

and a big hearty  homie


happy you are here, we love adding to our family_


----------



## schumigirl

moremouse said:


> I will be glad to send you my 102 degree torture.  Please.... take it.



Welcome to the thread moremouse.........chat away........anything you like.........



macraven said:


> _if you throw in a corn dog with it, you got a deal....
> 
> and a big hearty  homie
> 
> 
> happy you are here, we love adding to our family_



I've never eaten a corn dog.......am I missing anything?

Ok.....best I could come up with to rhyme with mac......was Jack........................easy for me to say in the bar......can I have a jack for mac  simple things amuse me tonight........



Well, we did go for a walk......was too nice not to really........walked to the beach........then walked about 45minutes along the beach till it started to feel cool.....then it got cold and by that time we were nearly an hour from home.........so called DS to come pick us up.....................he was hooting with laughter and called us wimps, although he did agree it had gone cold. Was nice to get out for a bit though.........hope the worst for the weather is over and we start to get some decent summer weather.......it's July next week!!


----------



## macraven

_schumi if you like cornbread, you would like a corn dog.

i ended up going to walmart to buy a box of corn dogs after i said corn dog on the sans.


now i have one less in the box.
i can share the corndogs with you but only one of them...._


----------



## keishashadow

lol carole re the personal uber driver!

corn dogs must be an acquired taste.  I do like cornbread but of 'sweet' variety.  every now & again I indulge in the French bread pizza or hot pockets I keep for kids to munch.  find it best not to look at ingredient list or calorie count on package.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all are okay with the storms.  Lots of lightning for us, but with the storm traveling fast, over in about an hour.  
After the storm, a yellow then orange sky.  Strange.  

Not a corn dog fan though DS is.   All this talk of food!

Haha Schumi, DS is your taxi.  Somehow so ironic!

Night y'all.


----------



## macraven

_think i would call it that schumi is a lucky mum to have such a wonderful son that like

me, i have losers....


maybe schumi will trade her one for my four......_


----------



## macraven

_lol....just caught that janet, schumi had an uber driver.

think she tipped him?


this is my slow day.
not enough sleep last night and halfway cleaned the dining room today._


----------



## Bluer101

Good evening everyone. We just got back from seeing Jurassic World. Hey it was value night so $6 a person is a good deal.


----------



## macraven

_i want to see that movie.
i don't care if it is good or bad, i'm going to see it sometime this year.

how did you like it?

was it as good and well written as the first JP movie?_


----------



## keishashadow

DS taking GD to see JP for her 2nd go around today.  how 'bout all those abbreviations? lol

tonight is another dance recital.  a big one = we sit thru oddles of little darlin's since they never divulge the line up.  boy-o stuff was much easier, give me a time to show up for a game & wah-la.


----------



## HM

macraven said:


> _schumi if you like cornbread, you would like a corn dog.
> 
> .._



Not necessarily.  I like Cornbread and I like Hotdogs, but put them together in the form of a Corndog and I feel ill after eating one.  I just don't anymore.


----------



## HM

Bluer101 said:


> Good evening everyone. We just got back from seeing Jurassic World. Hey it was value night so $6 a person is a good deal.



I took my DD to see it at our Tuesday value night last week. $5 plus $2 popcorn and drinks.
We liked it.  Still think the first was the best.
Then last night I took my DH and DS to see Mad Max: Fury Road at the Tuesday night movie.
Wow, mile a minute action.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

The movie was really good. All three of us liked it. It was a nice family night out.


----------



## macraven

_did Mr Bluer buy you popcorn and hold your hand during the movie?
i say hold your hand so he could eat more of the popcorn that way........_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _did Mr Bluer buy you popcorn and hold your hand during the movie?
> i say hold your hand so he could eat more of the popcorn that way........_



I had to buy popcorn as I could not figure out how to get mine from home in, lol. We went to Walmart and got some boxed candy as our concession stand is pretty much empty at home. 

So we had our own candy, large popcorn, large cherry coke, and mozzarella sticks with fries, DS wanted them. So we all shared everything as usual. 

Hold hands? What do you think we are married???


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _think i would call it that schumi is a lucky mum to have such a wonderful son that like
> 
> me, i have losers....
> 
> 
> maybe schumi will trade her one for my four......_



He is the best ever................I am one lucky ducky...........oh your boys would soon go back to you after a while with me...........you cook better ribs than me...........



macraven said:


> _lol....just caught that janet, schumi had an uber driver.
> 
> think she tipped him?
> 
> 
> this is my slow day.
> not enough sleep last night and halfway cleaned the dining room today._



Probably.......I tip everybody......I'm ok with it........lol.......



keishashadow said:


> DS taking GD to see JP for her 2nd go around today.  how 'bout all those abbreviations? lol
> 
> tonight is another dance recital.  a big one = we sit thru oddles of little darlin's since they never divulge the line up.  boy-o stuff was much easier, give me a time to show up for a game & wah-la.



I have a lot of nieces........and dance recitals were a BIG part of them growing up.........I was glad I had a boy.......motor sports and quad bikes are much more fun!!



Just back in from another walk......beautiful night here. Very humid actually. 

Hoping better weather is getting closer.......not before time.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _schumi if you like cornbread, you would like a corn dog.
> 
> i ended up going to walmart to buy a box of corn dogs after i said corn dog on the sans.
> 
> 
> now i have one less in the box.
> i can share the corndogs with you but only one of them...._



I missed the corn dog comment.......

I'll try one............since you offered..........if you're sure........



keishashadow said:


> lol carole re the personal uber driver!
> 
> corn dogs must be an acquired taste.  I do like cornbread but of 'sweet' variety.  every now & again I indulge in the French bread pizza or hot pockets I keep for kids to munch.  find it best not to look at ingredient list or calorie count on package.



I've had a few corn breads in The States........all were lush......particularly with voodoo shrimp and one in Smokey Bones and Bubbalous.........I love the sweeter ones too........haven't met a decent one in the UK yet......I tried to make it but it wasn't good. Could have built a moat with it 

Calories don't count if you don't read them...........


----------



## Mrs bluer101

macraven said:


> _did Mr Bluer buy you popcorn and hold your hand during the movie?
> i say hold your hand so he could eat more of the popcorn that way........_



DH always eats most of the popcorn. LOL
Holding hands......what's that??? No actually he was a very nice date. I had both my boys so that made it extra special.


----------



## macraven

_well, it is difficult to hold hands when you hold the popcorn box in one and use the other hand to eat the popcorn.

glad you had a fun time with your two main men at the movies._


----------



## keishashadow

Don't plan on greeting the dawn in Daytona, thought I'd leave yinz guys with this goodie of the sun slowly sinking in Clearwater...aaaaaaah


----------



## tink1957

Nice pic Janet..wish I was there 

Just renewed my ap for the year...I'm gonna miss that $159 renewal rate next time but all in all it is still a good deal.

I can't complain since it's never gone up in the 5 years I've had it unlike others that go up every year like clockwork 

Time for coffee  Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your Friday, all!  

Overcast and cool, with rain to make all wet and flooding this week-end.  Rather be where Keisha is right now.

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Bluer101

Keisha, nice photo. We get that here every morning and the thing is I take it for granted. 

Happy Friday everyone. It's way to hot and humid. Just being outside feels like you are swimming in mid air way to moist.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Nice pic Janet..wish I was there
> 
> Just renewed my ap for the year...I'm gonna miss that $159 renewal rate next time but all in all it is still a good deal.
> 
> I can't complain since it's never gone up in the 5 years I've had it unlike others that go up every year like clockwork
> 
> Time for coffee  Hope everyone has a wonderful day



_i liked the $89 renewal rate back in the olden days..........2000 era period/
when renewal hit $109 for the preferred, i thought to myself, is this really worth it?

so i paid $170 in april for my renewal.
it's still a bargain as the gate prices can be high.
go 2 or 3 days for the parks and you still come out cheaper when using the ap 

i think with the addition of the power pass a few years back and last year allowing that pass for hotel discounts, drove up the other two passes in costs._


----------



## TaylorsDad

Well, in just a few short hours I will be getting a gang together and heading to the darkside again. We will be staying at Royal Pacific which ties with HRH for my favorite. I cannot stress enough how badly I need this week off  after work has stressed me badly enough. Just wished they had Kong open already.


----------



## tink1957

Hope you have a blast TD...drink a butterbeer for me


----------



## macraven

TaylorsDad said:


> Well, in just a few short hours I will be getting a gang together and heading to the darkside again. We will be staying at Royal Pacific which ties with HRH for my favorite. I cannot stress enough how badly I need this week off  after work has stressed me badly enough. Just wished they had Kong open already.




_have a great time.  

wish you would be going again in october.
it was great meeting up with you last year !_


----------



## marciemi

Speaking of renewals, does anyone know if you can downgrade pass levels and still have it count as a renewal?  We have whatever the highest one is (which includes the valet parking, the after 4 Express Pass, free water bottles, one free HHN ticket, etc.) but would like to go to the middle one (need the free parking since we'd always be driving) but not sure if we're allowed to?  Is that the $170 rate you mention Mac?


----------



## macraven

You have the premier pass Marcia 
I have the preferred , next step down
Have no idea if you can down grade


----------



## macraven

_had to use my cell to post earlier.
don't know what is wrong with my computer today.
it wouldn't let me type anything and couldn't get the dis pulled up correctly.
could get to this site but it had a limited heading for the dis on top._


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Keisha, nice photo. We get that here every morning and the thing is I take it for granted.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. It's way to hot and humid. Just being outside feels like you are swimming in mid air way to moist.



isn't that the truth?  although I've never heard any northern transplants pine for ice & snow

i tried to pile on the email sent to my DH for his renewal but no dice.  mine not up until October but I'd be happy to lop off a few months vs the expected price increase.

anybody thing they might bring back the AP buy one year, get one free deal


----------



## macraven

_it wasn't all UO set up that did that deal years back, but Beals in florida did it in collaboration with them.
UO issued the ap of buy one year, get the next year free but it was for beal purchases to get that special rate 

i did the purchase on line for Beals and had the receipt.
with the receipt i was allowed to buy the 2 years ap.
paid for the first year and the second year was free.
have renewed every year since then.
goodness, that has to have been back in 1993 when i did that.
seems like yesterday....._


----------



## schumigirl

Taylorsdad......hope you have a blast at Universal.........

Janet......finally got the right ingredients..........will be baking it tomorrow........... Oh and love the Clearwater picture........


Been a busy couple of days doing not much.........weather has been beautiful, lots of walks to village pub and barbequeing last few nights......been very hot and humid. I like when it's warm.

Trying to decide which movie to watch now...........glass of wine time..........


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Saturday. 

We just got back from seeing Ted 2. It was too funny as you would expect. Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## TaylorsDad

macraven said:


> _have a great time.
> 
> wish you would be going again in october.
> it was great meeting up with you last year !_


Well, not completely ruling out an October trip. I do really love HHN


----------



## TaylorsDad

We drove all night, checked in then went to universal studios.  On the way to minion mayhem we saw gru with one of the little girls from the movie. Taylor got so excited because she hadn't ever gotten to meet Gru before. Unfortunately they had to leave right before our turn


----------



## TaylorsDad

Anyways one of the handlers tell us to go on ahead and they will get a photo I guess where they go change out, as we are walking ahead Gru walks up and takes over pushing Taylor's wheelchair and Grus daughter walks alongside her holding her hand. Taylor was grinning ear to ear as they reached their destination and stopped to let us take a photo. I got the whole thing on video and Taylor has already watched a dozen times. It was such a great experience for Taylor that I went straight to guest services to let them know how they made our day. Just another reason why I love Uni/Ioa


----------



## macraven

_i'm happy it turned out great for you and Taylor !!_


----------



## Lynne G

TD what a great way to start your trip.  Gru is such a fun character.

Hope all are enjoying the weekend.  Drove through a monsoon on the way home this afternoon.  Who would have thought, AC running non stop for days, and now I want to turn on the heater.  Sweats are on and under the covers tonight.  And Tink, we still miss our pup too.  Opening door to no canine smile is still having to get used to.

Mac, turning my lights out soon.  Delayed ball game is back on tv, but getting tired.  Have a good night all!


----------



## macraven

_i think lynne left the porch light on by accident.

when doing a drive by, noticed that so stopping in to turn that light off...._


----------



## macraven

_homies, it's wake up time.....

hurry back as i brought donuts to share with you all_


----------



## schumigirl

TaylorsDad said:


> Anyways one of the handlers tell us to go on ahead and they will get a photo I guess where they go change out, as we are walking ahead Gru walks up and takes over pushing Taylor's wheelchair and Grus daughter walks alongside her holding her hand. Taylor was grinning ear to ear as they reached their destination and stopped to let us take a photo. I got the whole thing on video and Taylor has already watched a dozen times. It was such a great experience for Taylor that I went straight to guest services to let them know how they made our day. Just another reason why I love Uni/Ioa



That is a wonderful thing to happen for your daughter.........the video is a fantastic memory to keep........



macraven said:


> _homies, it's wake up time.....
> 
> hurry back as i brought donuts to share with you all_



I'm heading for bed in a couple of hours.......... Well, maybe 3 hours.........but donuts are tempting.......especially if they are vanilla filled and glazed...........that's my favourite kind........... Didn't get around to making corn bread today.....too hot for oven to be on......will be up early tomorrow and do it then.......


Been a glorious day here again after a dull start.......so hot!! Yay.........too hot for housework so it's been a garden day........sitting in it that, is not gardening! 

Wasn't hungry......now I'm thinking donuts.

80 days till Orlando...........


----------



## pcstang

TaylorsDad said:


> Anyways one of the handlers tell us to go on ahead and they will get a photo I guess where they go change out, as we are walking ahead Gru walks up and takes over pushing Taylor's wheelchair and Grus daughter walks alongside her holding her hand. Taylor was grinning ear to ear as they reached their destination and stopped to let us take a photo. I got the whole thing on video and Taylor has already watched a dozen times. It was such a great experience for Taylor that I went straight to guest services to let them know how they made our day. Just another reason why I love Uni/Ioa



That is so cool! Yet another reason we keep going back to USO!


----------



## macraven

_someone here has left the lights on again and the front door unlocked.


who is expecting company this early in the morning....?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _someone here has left the lights on again and the front door unlocked.
> 
> 
> who is expecting company this early in the morning....?_



That might be me......... Tried to be quiet getting up...........


Another beautiful day here today........been for a walk, daily housework done.....now baking........and it's only 10.30..........need a smug faced smilie.........

Cornbread just ready to come out of oven.........shortbread waiting to go in. 

Can't believe it's July on Wednesday...........wow.........where did the first six months of the year go??

Have a great Monday......


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi - is the shortbread ready yet? One of my favorite sweets.

Only sunny day in store for us given the rest of the week, says rain every day.  Hope the fireworks on Friday doesn't get cancelled.

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

We are........."having a heatwave" 

It is boiling hot.......yay......finally!!! 

Went to local garden centre early this morning and bought new loungers for garden..........so I am lounging in the garden under a huge parasol with iPad.........bliss!!! Padding is so comfy on these ones........sun cream on too......we don't usually need it here but we do today!!

No cooking tonight.....if DH can't BBQ it outside we don't eat it......will make salad though. 

Hope everyone else is having fun too........


----------



## macraven

_i see the monday picture was up yesterday so this must be tuesday.

when you don't go to work everyday, 
it all seems like saturday._


----------



## macraven

_taking a short break from cleaning my dining room.

i have put this chore off for days.......
maybe if i only do half of the room, i'll have something to do this weekend.....lol


weather still stinks for me.
put the furnace on this evening at 7:30 pm
couldn't stand being cold any longer.

and with that, i'm turning off the ligts.
schumi, if you come strolling in later, hope you bring your flashlight.
and don't trip over the camel since it is now wednesday..._


----------



## schumigirl

Don't know about camels.....think it's cats I need to watch out for..........

Lights on over here..........well, been light for a while now..........one thing about summer is its light from around 3.30am.........we do have blackout curtains but it's too hot.......yep.....it's too hot..........blinds are slightly open too, to let some air in.........our bedroom faces the sea so as soon as sun rises......we know about it  Yesterday was unbelievably hot for us........just over 90F and it was fantastic!!! Sat out in garden all day and til around 11 last night.....gotta make the most of it.......

Take your time with dining room mac..........it's not going anywhere..........sorry your weather still sucks......did I mention we are having a heatwave.........

Looks like another day in the sun today again. Housework will wait..........need some groceries first thing this morning then sun cream on, good book, iPad and sun loungers for the day  ........not a bad Wednesday 

Hope yours is just as good


----------



## schumigirl

It's July...........

Happy Canada Day to all our Canadian friends ...........


----------



## pcstang

Have fun in the sun Schumi! I can't imagine having the heat on in July. Our AC is usually in march through December. Heat index over 100f again today.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, after an extremely noisy night (some of the loudest thunder I have heard) and hail twice last night, it's a beautiful sunny day, with the threat of repeat of last night tonight.   Ahh summer.  See Schumi, hot is good.  I wish I could take a walk on the beach right now.

Ok Keisha, camel?  It's Wednesday for all you people of leisure, like Mac.


----------



## macraven

_bring on the cats, it's wednesday



it's in the 50's now.
hoping for a warm up today_


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Have fun in the sun Schumi! I can't imagine having the heat on in July. Our AC is usually in march through December. Heat index over 100f again today.



This is the worst May/June for us having heat on at night for years.........no need for A/C in this country for the most part...........100f is glorious.......we reached 97f today.........I'm a happy lizard!



macraven said:


> _bring on the cats, it's wednesday
> 
> it's in the 50's now.
> hoping for a warm up today_



Sent you some of ours again..............

Did have to come in about an hour ago........skies blacked over and thunder rumbled for ages.......did see some lightning but it's all gone now.........it's so humid, but we're back outside now sunshine is back but with a little breeze........

I always need a reminder what day it is too mac..........every day pretty much blends into the next..........

Steaks on the grill tonight..........Bud or red wine.........


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


>


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> This is the worst May/June for us having heat on at night for years.........no need for A/C in this country for the most part...........100f is glorious.......we reached 97f today.........I'm a happy lizard!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you some of ours again..............
> 
> Did have to come in about an hour ago........skies blacked over and thunder rumbled for ages.......did see some lightning but it's all gone now.........it's so humid, but we're back outside now sunshine is back but with a little breeze........
> 
> I always need a reminder what day it is too mac..........every day pretty much blends into the next..........
> 
> Steaks on the grill tonight..........Bud or red wine.........




_i'm gonna be there for the steaks..._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'm gonna be there for the steaks..._



Medium rare ok............

These are huge!!! Been looking forward to them all day.............we'll always make room for a little one though.........hop on over............


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

_it is 50 degrees now and yes, my furnace is on....
july 2nd and it seems like fall here._


----------



## schumigirl

Don't read this mac.........

I LOVE THIS HEAT!!!!   

We are being boiled and it's fantastic..........did have thunder and lightning and massive hailstones during the night.......that was weird to watch. High 80's today...........

Done a little bit of gardening......but it was too hot......so stopped.......back on lounger now......

BBQ will be on tonight again..........

Happy Thursday.........


----------



## macraven

_too late, i just read it.....

our low last night hit 45 degrees.
but the bright side is it now is 59, maybe and hopefully, it will be summer soon here.

i am having camel withdrawals.
where is blue and the animal....?_


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _too late, i just read it.....
> 
> our low last night hit 45 degrees.
> but the bright side is it now is 59, maybe and hopefully, it will be summer soon here.
> 
> i am having camel withdrawals.
> where is blue and the animal....?_



Sorry, been busy at work with issues. Trying to get things squared away to start my vacation. It always seems like everything breaks loose before vacation.

Today is last day of work until the 13th!  Got the 4th party then head to Universal for the week.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Sorry, been busy at work with issues. Trying to get things squared away to start my vacation. It always seems like everything breaks loose before vacation.
> 
> Today is last day of work until the 13th!  Got the 4th party then head to Universal for the week.




_with an explantion like that, you get a pass on the camel.......

isn't it always like that.
work goes to hell right before you start vacation 


i know you all will have a great relaxing time at the darkside.
just think, if any of us homies have a question about the parks, you will be our go to guy for the answers.
thinking crowd levels ....._


----------



## schumigirl

Heatwave over 

Just got food finished and the heavens opened........never seen rain like it for years!!! Distant thunder too.......no walk tonight then.........

Food was good though.........glad we didn't wait any longer.........


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Heatwave over
> 
> Just got food finished and the heavens opened........never seen rain like it for years!!! Distant thunder too.......no walk tonight then.........
> 
> Food was good though.........glad we didn't wait any longer.........



We are 95 in the shade right now. It's been bloody hot here recently. I'm afraid it's going to be very hot next week in Orlando too. I think we will hit the mall seeing we have never visited it. We always talk about going because of your experience so the summer heat will make it possible. 

On a good note I received a Florida resident pin code for PBH only for travel July 2-26. So I called and finally made it through. 

I was able to book a bay view 2 queen rate but got a deluxe 2 queen with my YF upgrade. The best part is the price, $144 a night!!!!!

So I canceled our king suite at RPR which I had reserved for $239 a night with the YF upgrade to the king suite. For a little smaller room I will take the savings. For the 5 nights it works out to $534 with taxes we save!!! That is so crazy.


----------



## Lynne G

That is awesome Bluer! I went from PBH to RPH to save almost $400 dollars,  and while I like the bigger rooms at PBH, I can do a lot with my savings in a smaller room.

Just booked the back to back unmasking tour.  The telephone guy was nice and helpful.  Mac, I just say my name at the VIP booth, no need to print out the email, right?  I will keep the confirmation number on my phone just in case.  They welcome picture taking, so do I take my big camera or use my phone?  Hmmmm.

Cool night, with some rain on and off.  I am so ready to sleep in tomorrow. Woke up at 3:30am to a very loud police car speeding past.  I hope tonight will be peaceful. 

Enjoy this Fourth of July week end!


----------



## macraven

_you can use your cell for the confirmation to show.
they usually state to bring in the email confirmation but show your phone instead.

the check in desk is in the lobby at vip tours.
it's near guest services 
really it is between the RR by boulangerie and guest services.
can't miss it.

i always take my camera and my phone for taking pictures in the houses.
any size of camera will be fine_


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> We are 95 in the shade right now. It's been bloody hot here recently. I'm afraid it's going to be very hot next week in Orlando too. I think we will hit the mall seeing we have never visited it. We always talk about going because of your experience so the summer heat will make it possible.
> 
> On a good note I received a Florida resident pin code for PBH only for travel July 2-26. So I called and finally made it through.
> 
> I was able to book a bay view 2 queen rate but got a deluxe 2 queen with my YF upgrade. The best part is the price, $144 a night!!!!!
> 
> So I canceled our king suite at RPR which I had reserved for $239 a night with the YF upgrade to the king suite. For a little smaller room I will take the savings. For the 5 nights it works out to $534 with taxes we save!!! That is so crazy.



Nice Bluer!!! 

Love the Mall at Millenia............we must visit about 4 or 5 times when we're there..........I never leave it empty handed though, always buy something.......and me not a shopper either....... Not a fan of the Florida Mall, it's bigger but nowhere near as nice as MaM.......



Heatwave is back 

Looks to be another glorious day just not in the high 90's. It's 6am here and feels hot already.........I getting up, getting out early to do the weeks grocery shop and then hopefully another day in the sun.........

Isn't Janet back off her jollies now..............

It's Friday..........Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

_yes, it is friday !!!!!!!_


----------



## schumigirl

tried to creep in quietly......but I know you won't have been asleep yet anyway mac..........


----------



## macraven

_oh, you noticed me?

well, i had to be up to feed the cats again and get my electric blanket turned on before i hit the hay_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _oh, you noticed me?
> 
> well, i had to be up to feed the cats again and get my electric blanket turned on before i hit the hay_



Couldn't  miss seeing the purple........


Been another lovely day......just come in as its cooling down a little.........got a weather warning for during the night.....thunderstorms and hailstones again. 

Will be nice again tomorrow though........hopefully be able to have another BBQ........yay! 

Hope everyone has a lovely holiday weekend


----------



## schumigirl

HAPPY 4th JULY

Hope everyone has a wonderful Independence Day..........

Been muggy and foggy all morning, but getting sunnier every moment.

We were supposed to be getting one of our trees cut down today at the back of our property but they have cancelled with no reason, so won't use them again.......now to find someone else.

Have a great day whatever you're doing


----------



## Bluer101

Happy 4th everyone!!  

Schumi, that's BS if they cancelled without a reason. I'm with you, find someone else. 

It's very humid and muggy here too. We had some pretty strong storms start to roll though around 11pm last night. We have to grab a few extra things this morning and DW will finish some of the laundry so we can pack. 

Going to have a pool party with some family here at the house. 

Oh, we tried to watch the new SpongeBob movie in 3d last night in our theater room and just could not get into it. I gave it a good 30 minutes before stopping the movie. I told DS he could watch it on the way up to PBH in the backseat. We have always enjoyed the spongebob show and the first movie was ok, but this was a mess. Has anyone else seen this it's an opinion of it??


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great pool party Bluer........sounds a lot of fun! It's unusual for us to get so much humidity that we have last few days........had a whopper of a storm during the night again, but it hasn't cleared today.......far too humid for us in the UK! But I do love the heat 

Never watched anything SpongeBob........ever.............now Barney and Scooby Doo.....I was word perfect on those.........


----------



## macraven

_happy 4th to all_


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## buckeev

All of y'all's talk about the heat...(or lack thereof), made me realize that we have yet to "officially" reach 100 degrees here. Of course, we've broke almost every rainfall record for this area! Our moss is growing moss!


----------



## Lynne G

Overcast, rainy and cool 4th.  Hope you all had a great holiday.


----------



## schumigirl

Wishing the Bluers a safe trip to Orlando..........and a fantastic time on their trip 



We slept late this morning.....very late........I will blame celebrating 4th July.......

Quiet Sunday ahead I think.


----------



## macraven

_tagging along with schumi in wishing the Bluers safe travels on vaccation

don't forget the sunscreen 

so glad the fireworks are over.
lots of boom boom boom until late in the morning hours.
i know all the ones that were doing fireworks will use the rest of them up tonight......_


----------



## Bluer101

Thanks gals. 

We decided to sleep in a little and be on the road shortly. With the party yesterday we were up late picking up then packing. But next stop PBH.


----------



## Bluer101

Heading to parks.


----------



## macraven

_you made good time in getting there.
enjoy your vacation!_


----------



## Bluer101

Did pretty good, lots of FHP on the road being holiday weekend. 

We did US for a few and rode RRR and mummy before our room was ready. Now we are all settled in with a nice deluxe room overlooking the beach pool, not a thing blocking our view. Going to chill here and then grab an early dinner I think at either bubba gumps or margaritaville. To many decisions.


----------



## macraven

_i vote for bubba_


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> _i vote for bubba_


+1

Sounds like everyone had a good fourth. Lots of rain for us in Nashville but we lit up the sky's anyway! The entire neighborhood much have spent a ton of money on fireworks. One of the neighbors has a commercial work hook up and had a pretty good display. We just finished cleaning up the three hours of fireworks we blew up. Need some pics bleurs!  We need to live vicariously through you this week!


----------



## macraven

_nashville????

i didn't know you are in that area....
i stayed 5 days in nashville for a civil war tour in late april/early may......

we are looking to move to TN...._


----------



## pcstang

We are just visiting family for a few days. It is a beautiful city though. Going downtown tonight to celebrate my wife's birthday. We always have a blast when we visit. Unfortunately, we still live in SE Alabama but hey, it's an easy drive to Orlando! Looking forward to our October trip to the mouse and the dark side. I think we made it to USO 10 or 11 times last year. Only 3 so far this year but, I might try to squeeze in a trip bother October.


----------



## macraven

_yes, you do need to squeeze an october trip in this year!

i thought you were in Alabama but dashed off my above post without thinking you were just out of town_


----------



## Lynne G

Overcast and muggy!  Did I say muggy?  It's so humid right now, and already 82.  Every day, pop up storms, some violent at times.  Have to leave the car windows up, but then my car is so hot inside.  Needed a towel so I could touch the steering wheel yesterday.  I'll probably need it all week.
Time for an another glass of water.

Hope the Bluers are enjoying USO.


----------



## keishashadow

I'm baaack, actually in time to throw the 4th of July pool flower1:, weather cooperated, one of the few days without rain in last month.  had nearly 8 inches in last month, a lot for our neck of the woods.

had a great trip, other than the expected heat & humidity bleech.  At haunted mansion saw 2 women passed out.  CM told me they had 6 in one hours, a couple serious where they had to be transported out of park.  There's heat, then there's heat.  BTW, highly recommend Wyndham Bonnet Creek!

bluers - have tons of fun X 3

mac - our BOGO was well after 1993, via a specially marked coke can we had to pick up in Florida and present at gate.  Going to guess it was 2005 or slightly later.

carole - glad you enjoyed the cornbread

I'm getting sliced and diced tomorrow, gallbladder's been going south for a few years.  Re-test sent me to surgeon, said it had to be removed pronto.  naturally, I went on vacation first, have my priorities in order.  scheduled for afternoon, i'll be standing out in the rain with my head back and mouth open to catch a few random drops of water by that point.

catch y'all soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, Glad you are back, trip went awesome, and hope the surgery goes well tomorrow.  Sending well wishes.  2 of my siblings have had their gallbladders out.  Just have to watch what you eat sometimes.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to see you back Janet........yes your cornbread was a huge success. Not so much for my diet......lol......

Best thing I ever did was have surgery for Gallbladder removal. It was keyhole and quite a quick recovery time. I was a bit uncomfortable for a few days, not in any real pain if I remember correctly. Just take your time doing any lifting or anything strenuous. I didn't do the laundry for two to three weeks........ My two became experts on household duties......... 

First thing I wanted when I felt better was a simple cheddar cheese sandwich with lots of butter, wouldn't thank you for that normally lol.........being able to eat what you want,  when you want without worrying about that pain is amazing! 

I spent 9 days in hospital before I had the surgery. I had a few bad attacks before but that was the worst.......I was screaming in agony for them to take it out but it was so inflamed they couldn't touch it. Then the morphine kicked in. But, huge relief when it was finally removed once I had recovered form that attack. 

I would give birth a hundred times rather than have that pain once. 

Good luck with it though.......Will be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be just fine.........


----------



## macraven

_after reading all that, i hope my gallbladder is with me until my death.....


keisha, glad you know your priorities, smart girl!

you are going to be just fine and then ready for another vacation just around the corner.


will have you in prayer tomorrow for your surgery.
just think of the weight loss you are going to have._
_it's been my fall back for weight loss_


----------



## Bluer101

Keisha, hope everything goes well tomorrow. 

Schumi, we went to your favorite mall today. 

To everyone wish you were here.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, Glad you are back, trip went awesome, and hope the surgery goes well tomorrow.  Sending well wishes.  2 of my siblings have had their gallbladders out.  *Just have to watch what you eat sometimes.*



I watch it alright, then proceed to eat it.  Was told family history/genetic makeup is the primary risk factor for gallbladder disease.  Do know of a few people who went on diets, lost a good amount of weight and promptly developed stones. where's the love there? lol

carole - yikes that's a horror story & a half.  yes, the pain from the attacks (not to mention the loverly side effects) is in a whole other category of hurt

mac - u do realize I will likely gain weight when it's all said and done don't you?

will be twiddling my thumbs, I'm not on schedule until mid afternoon.  maybe steve will post some entertaining pictures of his trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> Schumi, we went to your favorite mall today.



Ok, now I'm jealous.........would love to be mooching round there right now..........dh always has to remind me there's no minimum spend in there....I don't have to buy stuff.......lol.....ok.



keishashadow said:


> I watch it alright, then proceed to eat it.  Was told family history/genetic makeup is the primary risk factor for gallbladder disease.  Do know of a few people who went on diets, lost a good amount of weight and promptly developed stones. where's the love there? lol
> 
> carole - yikes that's a horror story & a half.  yes, the pain from the attacks (not to mention the loverly side effects) is in a whole other category of hurt
> 
> mac - u do realize I will likely gain weight when it's all said and done don't you?



I firmly believe I didn't have any gallbladder issues till I lost a load of weight!!! But, it does run in our family, well I inherited it from my dads side actually......all my aunties on his side, my female cousins on that side (most of them) my sister and even my skinny Minnie mother who is the last person you would ever expect to have GB issues have had them removed. Does tend to be a female problem more than a mans. Generally speaking of course..........and all over a certain age.

And yes I did put weight back on after I had it removed .........lol.......I just enjoyed being able to eat all the things I had missed out on for so long..........That was the best bit.......not having to worry afterwards about eating anything. You'll be so glad it's over and done with today.........


I really should get up and do something this morning...........looks kinda dull outside and sky out to sea looks black as ace of spades!


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> I really should get up and do something this morning...........looks kinda dull outside and sky out to sea looks black as ace of spades!



Well come join us today!!!



A picture for Keisha.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Well come join us today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A picture for Keisha.


_i adore the minionions so much !
saw them on the weather channel this week.  
i was impressed and will watch that channel more often for those blurbs of the yellow dudes...._


----------



## macraven

_good morning fellow homies..!
weather is icky but what else is new here.

keisha, you will do fine today.
if you are a good girl, maybe they will give you some stickers for getting the boo boo fixed up.

schumi..   
i think we have the same stinking weather..._


----------



## keishashadow

great pic thanks.  made me think of the costume I bought GD to wear to new minions movie.  don't think she's take it off since I gave it to her this weekend lol


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> great pic thanks.  made me think of the costume I bought GD to wear to new minions movie.  don't think she's take it off since I gave it to her this weekend lol


_precious !!!_


----------



## tink1957

Cute little minion you have there Janet...hope you're doing well after your surgery....eat lots of ice cream it makes everything better.

Have a blast at the parks bluers...thanks for the pic...it made me smile 

Spent the day doing laundry...now I'm putting up the tomatoes I picked today...who would have thought you could get 40 from 4 plants?


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Spent the day doing laundry...now I'm putting up the tomatoes I picked today...who would have thought you could get 40 from 4 plants?




_who would have thought anyone would have tomatoes ready this time of the year......_
_nevermind, you don't live in the north   lol_


----------



## macraven

_keisha, same thoughts as tink said.

hope you have a good recovery.
and have ice cream in your freezer._


----------



## schumigirl

Someone mention ice cream................

One of the best pick you ups ever......Janet, hope you feel better soon.....and the picture of GD is gorgeous!! She is such a cutey.......Love the outfit........I have an adult niece that would love that outfit!! 

Vicki.......I love tomatoes, well home grown ones that have some real flavour......can't eat them anymore though.....


It's Wednesday.............looks another dull damp day outside......although yesterday turned out beautiful. Bit of shopping this morning, not much else going on..........

Have a great day


----------



## macraven

_i don't believe it is wednesday until i see a cat picture here....._


----------



## schumigirl

Give Bluer a call........lol.........tell him we need a cat picture........

On second thoughts.....it's 3am in Orlando.......maybe not......


----------



## schumigirl

You won't sleep in today I hope mac............


I want pancakes for breakfast.......with maple syrup.........

Or should I have healthy oatmeal.......


----------



## macraven

_i vote for the syrup with some pancakes.


i went to joes crab shack late this evening with son and we didn't order our food until 10:30.
couldn't decide as everything looked lush....
(i hope i used that word correctly.
food can taste lush so i assume it can therefore taste lush)

2 cats are sleeping on my bed.
i'll move them over when i go to bed soon.
and they will wake me up at 6 for food so i know i won't sleep in this morning...._


----------



## schumigirl

Syrup and pancakes it is then.

We love Joe's Crab Shack.............yes everything there is definitely lush!!!

Hope you enjoyed what you had..........

Getting up now.......pancakes are calling..........


----------



## Lynne G

Mmm pancakes.  Though it is so hot and muggy this early morning.  Already had my cup of iced tea.  
Cute picture of GD and hope Keisha is doing well.
My kids want to visit England soon, as they are excited about the new season soccer jerseys coming out.


----------



## macraven

_ok, i'll post now that a kitty was brought in to announce today is wednesday.

i ended up not sleeping in as two cats were on my chest early morning wanting to be fed.



happy wednesday homies!

shout out to keisha!
feel better real soon..._


----------



## marciemi

My cats aren't exactly photogenic and I don't have a camel so how about a pic of my "Granddog" and his first bath?


----------



## BagOLaughs

Wednesday afternoon in UK means its now all down hill till the end of the week and the weekend! 

Hope to see Minions on Friday

Still obsessing about holiday - at 1pm today it was exactly 10 weeks. Watched Cabana Bay hotel review video on youtube. Loved it!


----------



## macraven

_a big  to our newest homie,_

*BagOLaughs*

gl_ad you stopped in and will be a repeater here.

we are a friendly group that loves to talk darkside and cats and weather.
wait, that is what i write about, never mind........

i know you will have a great time at the darkside when you hit it in september._


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful pup Marcie...........nice change to have a puppy pic.........I'm not the biggest cat fan.......

I'll get my coat................

Spent most of the day watching Wimbledon..........we had horrible rain this morning but nice this afternoon and now it's raining again.......

Ordered new croc sandals....not the horrible ones, the nice ones with a little wedge......

Dinner nearly ready...........

Another shout out to Janet.......hope she's making herself comfy


----------



## macraven

_what's for dinner tonight?

should we bring our appetite?


on a side note, put the furnace on last night and it still is running.
july/summer, it's all a myth.......
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _what's for dinner tonight?
> 
> should we bring our appetite?
> 
> 
> on a side note, put the furnace on last night and it still is running.
> july/summer, it's all a myth......._



We "had" spicy pork fillet, sweet potatoes for me, roast potatoes for DH and DS made himself Mac and cheese.......it's his Wednesday tradition.......lol........

I'm full up now.........having some cherries for dessert.........

It's cool here today now too, but we don't need heating on thank goodness........


----------



## Bluer101

Just swinging by. 

We had Antojitos last night and have to say it was really good. We keep walking past it every trip and did not know what to have last night. Walked by and we gave it a try.


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Just swinging by.
> 
> We had Antojitos last night and have to say it was really good. We keep walking past it every trip and did not know what to have last night. Walked by and we gave it a try.


_what all did you order there bluer?
i looked at the menu a few times when i was trying to decide if it was a decent place to do.
the reviews haven't been kind to the place._


----------



## Bluer101

I had the chicken tinga soft taco skillet. DW had ground beef burrito. DS had kids quesadilla. We had soda, water, and shared a margarita. Plus they give you free chips and salsa.


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> _a big  to our newest homie,_
> 
> *BagOLaughs*



Why thank you *takes a bow* thats very kind. This september will be my 5th visit to Universal Orlando however my 1st time saying on site and also my 1st time to HHN. yey.

Its morning in the UK. Sunny today and is supposed to stay that way.

I've got another day at work... boring and when I get home time to deep clean the flat!



Bluer101 said:


> Plus they give you free chips and salsa.



Ummmm. Free food always tastes that much better!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I had the chicken tinga soft taco skillet. DW had ground beef burrito. DS had kids quesadilla. We had soda, water, and shared a margarita. Plus they give you free chips and salsa.



Sounds nice Bluer........Mexican food is one style of food we don't eat......but it looks such a nice place we may just pop in for a cocktail this year......

Glad you all enjoyed it though as it definitely gets mixed reviews 



Not up to much today.......having a sort through of clothes.....again........trying to get rid of stuff.......but I end up keeping most of it..........will start on DH wardrobes after mine.......having a friend coming round for coffee this afternoon so will be finished before she appears.

Already planned dinner tonight......spicy pulled pork, sweet potato wedges for me, normal wedges for them and salad.......easy. 

Love a lazy day...........


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy day, chasing the clouds away.  Didn't even use my umbrella, the rain actually felt good.  Still close to 80 this early morning.  And last night, was the thickest, darkest rainbow I have ever seen.  Beautiful.

Hmm we do like Mexican food, so glad to hear the Bluers enjoyed it.  

Schumi always makes lush food for dinner!  We have a place called Tony Luke's, that makes the best roast pork, with sharp provolone and broccoli rabe.  Not sure what we're having for dinner tonight.  Last night was a soup and salad meal.  

Cute dog Marcie.  We're still deciding on the next pup, but not for awhile.   

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## macraven

_mr mac and i do mexican food a lot.
son and i do chinese food as much as we can.

with the diet he is on now for his issues, he can eat sushi, which he loves.
we go to a buffet chinese place that also has a sushi bar.

me, i will go anywhere that has red meat.
and chinese and mexican foods.

i dropped off so many bags of clothes today for a donation run.
but it didn't make a dent in what i have to unload from the house.

hopefully, i will be able to start on the dining room soon to make it more presentable..

shout out to keisha..

feel better real soon!_


----------



## macraven

_rachel, hope you had a fun day cleaning the flat.

do you hire out?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _mr mac and i do mexican food a lot.
> son and i do chinese food as much as we can.
> 
> with the diet he is on now for his issues, he can eat sushi, which he loves.
> we go to a buffet chinese place that also has a sushi bar.
> 
> me, i will go anywhere that has red meat.
> and chinese and mexican foods.
> 
> i dropped off so many bags of clothes today for a donation run.
> but it didn't make a dent in what i have to unload from the house.
> 
> hopefully, i will be able to start on the dining room soon to make it more presentable..
> 
> shout out to keisha..
> 
> feel better real soon!_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _mr mac and i do mexican food a lot.
> son and i do chinese food as much as we can.
> 
> with the diet he is on now for his issues, he can eat sushi, which he loves.
> we go to a buffet chinese place that also has a sushi bar.
> 
> me, i will go anywhere that has red meat.
> and chinese and mexican foods.
> 
> i dropped off so many bags of clothes today for a donation run.
> but it didn't make a dent in what i have to unload from the house.
> 
> hopefully, i will be able to start on the dining room soon to make it more presentable..
> 
> shout out to keisha..
> 
> feel better real soon!_




Oops........not sure what I did with other post............it's not even 6.30am and already I'm making errors.......

Doesn't bode well for the rest of the day.......

I have charity bags to drop off today also........must be the time of year for clear outs. Love Chinese food.......one of my favourite takeouts along with Indian and pizza. We don't have a lot of Mexican restaurants where I live. But one thing I hate with a passion is chilli. Bleurgh! When we have nachos anywhere I always get chicken instead of chilli........never got the appeal of it at all.

I do love red meat and sushi though............haven't had breakfast yet and thinking of sushi 

Oh.........it's Friday........yay..........


----------



## pcstang

Not a fan of Indian although my wife loves it. She stops off at least once a week for some take out. I could live off of steak and pizza! Having a wing and pool party at our house Saturday. I have a friend who is a chicken farmer and we just got 480 wings fresh from the processor! We will be winged out by the end of the day! Taking the kids to see the minion movie tomorrow. I love movie theatre popcorn but I hate the freestyle machines they installed. The coke never tastes right out of the machines. Happy Friday to everyone, it's almost the weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Open invite to pc's for wings this weekend................

Love steak......and pizza......hate the cinema though!! To many annoying folk making noise for me.....I'm quite intolerant to rustlers, slurpers, talkers, txters and the list goes on..........so I just don't go.......actually DH refuses to go the cinema with me any more unless it's an afternoon showing with just three other people in the theatre who sit nowhere near us.......lol....

Will wait for Minions on DVD I think


----------



## pcstang

Come on over! I usually wait a few weeks to go see a movie but my wife wanted to take the kids tomorrow so...I guess it's really today now. We live in a pretty small town so it's usually not busy although I'm sure it will be for this movie. I hated going when I lived in Orlando! Always packed with the same people you talked about.


----------



## schumigirl

Wish I could.....I'd be on the plane in a heartbeat!!!

Yes it is today for you now.........you must be a night owl.........

I'm just about to get up and start the day.........hope you and the family enjoy the movie.....with no annoying people around.....I am normally very tolerant......just not in cinemas.......


----------



## BagOLaughs

Good morning Universal peeps!



macraven said:


> he can eat sushi, which he loves.
> we go to a buffet chinese place that also has a sushi bar.



Ummm Sushi... I'm trying to convince my BF to try Cowfish when we visit in September. Anyone tried it. The podcast lot said it was good!



macraven said:


> rachel, hope you had a fun day cleaning the flat.
> 
> do you hire out?



Na, just elbow grease and lots of cleaner. Its looking much better today ready for my dad's visit and say over. Hopefully cleaning is a form of exercise as I didn't get a chance to go for a run or cycle yesterday because I was cleaning. 

I'm looking forward to my favorite thing at work today... Friday cooked English breakfast! Yum...


----------



## schumigirl

Boiling hot here today..........sitting in the garden with Wimbledon on........beautiful day 

Ordered an electric teppenyaki grill few weeks ago........it arrived today and it's much bigger than I thought it was going to be ..........it's not quite the size of ones at Kobe......but it's a decent size!! 

Won't be using it tonight as we are definitely bbqing tonight.......could be raining tomorrow........

Hoping Janet is feeling better and stronger today........


----------



## Bluer101

WINGS!!!

I'm driving north tonight from PBH.


----------



## macraven

i was planning to be in bed by now but the dis made me stay up for this past hour.....

i tried to post here and received the message i had to log in in order to post on the thread.

??????

i put my pw in the box and the Dis kept saying it was incorrect.
it has taken this long to be able to come on to post.

guess what, on the umpteen time when i put my pw in, it finally took hold and here i am.


but, i forgot why i so desperately had to sign in to post something.


schumigirl said:


> Boiling hot here today..........sitting in the garden with Wimbledon on........beautiful day
> 
> Ordered an electric teppenyaki grill few weeks ago........it arrived today and it's much bigger than I thought it was going to be ..........it's not quite the size of ones at Kobe......but it's a decent size!!
> 
> Won't be using it tonight as we are definitely bbqing tonight.......could be raining tomorrow........
> 
> Hoping Janet is feeling better and stronger today........





_so, if the size of the electric grill is really large, the entire homie gang can come to dinner and you the grill will be large enough to cook all our food on it.


yaaaaa!_


----------



## Bluer101

I'm going to cancel wings as we r not driving north from PBH now. 

We walked over to RPR and just checked in a king suite until Sunday.


----------



## macraven

_bluer, maybe pcstang will just mail the cooked wings to all of us..._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _bluer, maybe pcstang will just mail the cooked wings to all of us..._



That would be great. Help on food cost.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i was planning to be in bed by now but the dis made me stay up for this past hour.....
> 
> i tried to post here and received the message i had to log in in order to post on the thread.
> 
> ??????
> 
> i put my pw in the box and the Dis kept saying it was incorrect.
> it has taken this long to be able to come on to post.
> 
> guess what, on the umpteen time when i put my pw in, it finally took hold and here i am.
> 
> 
> but, i forgot why i so desperately had to sign in to post something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _so, if the size of the electric grill is really large, the entire homie gang can come to dinner and you the grill will be large enough to cook all our food on it.
> 
> 
> yaaaaa!_



Still having issues logging in??? Annoying!

Mac......it's huge! I could cook for the village......but I won't.....lol......



Bluer101 said:


> I'm going to cancel wings as we r not driving north from PBH now.
> 
> We walked over to RPR and just checked in a king suite until Sunday.



Have a blast bluer.....well, I know you will 


Had fantastic BBQ tonight.......invited a couple of friends over, they just left as they leaving for their 3 week trip to Orlando tomorrow.......not jealous at all   Told DH to make sure everything was cooked properly........ We always do, but with them heading off I was bit worried........all we spoke about I think was Orlando........

Wine, food and good company.....perfect Friday night.........

I swear it is already starting to get darker earlier.......


----------



## Bluer101

Is it bad to be swimming poolside at RPR and posting in threads helping people??


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Is it bad to be swimming poolside at RPR and posting in threads helping people??


_as long as you don't drop your phone in the water._


----------



## schumigirl

Had a fantastic weekend 

Janet..........hope things are improving 

Hope pc enjoyed his pool and wing party...........sounded like a lot of fun!!!

Monday tomorrow........hope everyone has a great week ahead


----------



## donaldduck352

*Stopping in after a long hiatus from the Dis to say hello to everyone.  *


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Had a fantastic weekend
> 
> Janet..........hope things are improving
> 
> Hope pc enjoyed his pool and wing party...........sounded like a lot of fun!!!
> 
> Monday tomorrow........hope everyone has a great week ahead



_i still have the same issues schumi, can't get into my yahoo mail at all now.

this happened a couple of days ago where i mentioned it here.
now if this same situation happens on the dis for me, i'm doomed......lol
but at least i have the iphone to fall back on for mail.
just can't reply back on that tiny keyboard very well....

i'm lucky i was able to pull the dis up a few minutes ago.
have been trying for hours to sort out my Mac issue.
wish me luck.

hope janet is reading along and know she is missed and is getting better every day!_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Had a fantastic weekend
> 
> Janet..........hope things are improving
> 
> Hope pc enjoyed his pool and wing party...........sounded like a lot of fun!!!
> 
> Monday tomorrow........hope everyone has a great week ahead



_i still have the same issues schumi, can't get into my yahoo mail at all now.

this happened a couple of days ago where i mentioned it here.
now if this same situation happens on the dis for me, i'm doomed......lol
but at least i have the iphone to fall back on for mail.
just can't reply back on that tiny keyboard very well....

i'm lucky i was able to pull the dis up a few minutes ago.
have been trying for hours to sort out my Mac issue.
wish me luck.

hope janet is reading along and know she is missed and is getting better every day!_


----------



## Bluer101

donaldduck352 said:


> *Stopping in after a long hiatus from the Dis to say hello to everyone.  *


----------



## Bluer101

We're home now and back to the grind in the am. 

Hope Janet is doing ok.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i still have the same issues schumi, can't get into my yahoo mail at all now.
> 
> this happened a couple of days ago where i mentioned it here.
> now if this same situation happens on the dis for me, i'm doomed......lol
> but at least i have the iphone to fall back on for mail.
> just can't reply back on that tiny keyboard very well....
> 
> i'm lucky i was able to pull the dis up a few minutes ago.
> have been trying for hours to sort out my Mac issue.
> wish me luck.
> 
> hope janet is reading along and know she is missed and is getting better every day!_



Oh I know.....that sucks!!! hate being without email......I prefer reading them on my iPad to my phone. Hope it gets sorted soon.......


Up early today......DS car is due in for its first year service.........will be quick though, just the basics they'll need to check over. So off to Mercedes garage this morning......they do a lovely coffee though! Surprised that's his car a year old already....flew by.

Then off sandal shopping............much more fun!! 

Happy Monday


----------



## BagOLaughs

Happy Monday everyone.

So I saw Minions over the weekend... to be honest I was disappointed. I wouldn't recommend seeing at the cinema unless you have children who love Minions. The plot was fuddled and generally it wasn't that funny.

I hope everyone is having a nice start to the week.


----------



## Lynne G

BOL, sorry to hear that the movie wasn't good.  We were going to see it this week-end, but other things kept us from doing so.  Hmm, maybe we'll wait until video.  

Sunny and hot start to a rainy week.  The middle of summer.

Have a great day all!

And Schumi - results of the sandal shopping?


----------



## macraven

_happy monday homies...
read in the weekend paper that the minionion movie dragged in places and wasn't as hot as we all thought it would be.
but on the other hand, it broke records and was the #1 hit of the weekend for sales.

i don't care.
i love my minions good or bad....

hey janet, hang in there!

hope all homies have a great week.
_


----------



## schumigirl

Most folk I know enjoyed it.......especially my 31 year old niece......and it is breaking records.......I'll still watch it good or bad.........love a minion!! On DVD though...........I won't go to the cinema anymore..........im getting far too intolerant of certain things.

Yes.........S/O to miss Keisha............still being treated like a princess I'm sure .........


Went cool here again.......but humid.....think we are due a storm looking at the sky over the sea........

Spicy pork chops for dinner tonight again..........


----------



## macraven

_yum for the pork chops_


----------



## schumigirl

Yeah......I'll have to grill them on the inside grill tonight.........too cool to BBQ tonight and rain just started again...........

DH just said I should use the teppenyaki grill for first time.......I don't want to dirty it.......lol.......will either use griddle pan or under grill in kitchen.........

I'm keeping the teppenyaki for a time when we have people over and can make full use of it.........(that's my excuse)

Set a place for ya mac.......


----------



## macraven




----------



## goNDmay9

hiya homies!!!  

I was hoping to do a Universal then a Disney cruise for some time during last two weeks of July (children are out of school those 2 weeks) but there are NO discounts for the cruise.  Now it looks like there is going to be a conflict because my "back up" here at the client site is also off the last two weeks (child is also out of school).  If we are going to do something I need to plan it asap.  

Thinking of just going down for a day or two. But I know the girls would also love to see the beach.  Anyone combine their trip with a beach trip? We live in GA - so we typically do the panhandle.  

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you get your plans sorted out soon goND, I hate not knowing what I'm doing...........we love going to the coast.....Gulf Coast that is, not as keen on the other side.

Love Clearwater, Bradenton and Sarasota areas best. It's only just over two hours drive so we have done it in a day trip but we used to make it an overnight stay just for fun. 



It is cool tonight........last week we were baking hot........stopped raining now though. At least it won't be too hot during the night like last few nights.

Another couple of hours till bed......been a quick day today


----------



## goNDmay9

schumigirl said:


> Hope you get your plans sorted out soon goND, I hate not knowing what I'm doing...........we love going to the coast.....Gulf Coast that is, not as keen on the other side.
> 
> Love Clearwater, Bradenton and Sarasota areas best. It's only just over two hours drive so we have done it in a day trip but we used to make it an overnight stay just for fun.


 
going to check on accommodations now...


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> So I saw Minions over the weekend... to be honest I was disappointed. I wouldn't recommend seeing at the cinema unless you have children who love Minions. The plot was fuddled and generally it wasn't that funny.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice start to the week.




_the reviews aren't an issue with me.
i love those little minioinions so much, i don't care if there isn't a plot to the story..........lol

they just make me totally happy with their antics...

i'll be catching the movie this summer._


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> hiya homies!!!
> 
> I was hoping to do a Universal then a Disney cruise for some time during last two weeks of July (children are out of school those 2 weeks) but there are NO discounts for the cruise.  Now it looks like there is going to be a conflict because my "back up" here at the client site is also off the last two weeks (child is also out of school).  If we are going to do something I need to plan it asap.
> 
> Thinking of just going down for a day or two. But I know the girls would also love to see the beach.  Anyone combine their trip with a beach trip? We live in GA - so we typically do the panhandle.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...




_flip a coin.



heads, its the darkside for a few days with a quick trip to the coast for the beach.

tails, its the darkside for a few days with a quick trip to the coast for the beach.


can't go wrong either way.......lol_


----------



## marciemi

Keep checking in to see if there's any news from Janet.  

My guys also wouldn't go see Minions this weekend because they'd read so many bad reviews.  On the flip side, we finally watched Big Hero 6 at home (yes, we actually hadn't seen it yet) and really enjoyed it!  Debating Jurassic World for next weekend - any thoughts?  

Really enjoying having the boys home over the summer but shocked to realize the time is half gone.  Going to miss them!


----------



## macraven

_the minions movie and jurassic world are on my to do list.

i read reviews but still go to the movies no matter how they are rated .

ratings don't scare me a away.


yes, i'm shocked also marcie that summer is half way over.
i won't be getting summertime weather until i am in orlando in september...._


----------



## BagOLaughs

marciemi said:


> Debating Jurassic World for next weekend - any thoughts?



Go in with the mindset that Jurassic world is a movie about bring Dinosaurs back to life... eg. its a fantasy movie. Its fun but I've noticed the people who didn't like it are the ones that take it a bit too seriously. I enjoyed it  



macraven said:


> the minions movie and jurassic world are on my to do list.
> 
> i read reviews but still go to the movies no matter how they are rated .



Exactly, go in and make up your own mind. The only time stuff like this affects my decision was if I wasn't sure if I wanted to see it anyway.

I'm glad because Terminator Genisys had awful reviews but I really enjoyed the movie!


----------



## Bluer101

marciemi said:


> Keep checking in to see if there's any news from Janet.
> 
> My guys also wouldn't go see Minions this weekend because they'd read so many bad reviews.  On the flip side, we finally watched Big Hero 6 at home (yes, we actually hadn't seen it yet) and really enjoyed it!  Debating Jurassic World for next weekend - any thoughts?
> 
> Really enjoying having the boys home over the summer but shocked to realize the time is half gone.  Going to miss them!



We might wait for Minions on bluray 3D. 

Jurassic world was good.


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> going to check on accommodations now...



Well up until a few weeks I would have recommended the Hilton at Pier 60 for Clearwater but, have heard recently it's not as it was. So maybe not there. I think there's a few issues with it now. 



marciemi said:


> Keep checking in to see if there's any news from Janet.
> 
> My guys also wouldn't go see Minions this weekend because they'd read so many bad reviews.  On the flip side, we finally watched Big Hero 6 at home (yes, we actually hadn't seen it yet) and really enjoyed it!  Debating Jurassic World for next weekend - any thoughts?
> 
> Really enjoying having the boys home over the summer but shocked to realize the time is half gone.  Going to miss them!



We said the same thing the other day..........can't believe it's over half way through...........Last year ********* cards were in our stores by second week in August!!! I love December 25th much as anyone.....but that's ridiculous!


Finally got washing out mac.......sun came out!!

Don't know what I've done today........not actually very much but day has disappeared somehow.........

Decided we are going out for dinner tonight. Going to drive into the country and go to a place we haven't been for a while......just called to check they're open for dinner as they're a big wedding venue......but it's fine. Will be an early dinner as my aunt is calling me later from LI for a chat so want to be back. 

Going to call a friend and her husband see if they fancy going too......I know what she'll say.......it's only Tuesday......so, we can eat out anytime......lol......she's funny like that.

Now to study menu...........


----------



## goNDmay9

macraven said:


> _flip a coin.
> 
> 
> 
> heads, its the darkside for a few days with a quick trip to the coast for the beach.
> 
> tails, its the darkside for a few days with a quick trip to the coast for the beach.
> 
> 
> can't go wrong either way.......lol_


I like the way you think!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Well up until a few weeks I would have recommended the Hilton at Pier 60 for Clearwater but, have heard recently it's not as it was. So maybe not there. I think there's a few issues with it now.
> 
> 
> 
> We said the same thing the other day..........can't believe it's over half way through..........*.Last year ********* cards *were in our stores by second week in August!!! I love December 25th much as anyone.....but that's ridiculous!
> 
> 
> .




_i'm trying to figure out what naughty word you wrote above......
with my limited vocabulary, i'll need a hint on the starred out word._


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> I like the way you think!



_lol


and if you have a 2 headed nickel, you can win a lot when you call heads on the flip....._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i'm trying to figure out what naughty word you wrote above......
> with my limited vocabulary, i'll need a hint on the starred out word._



Lol........Dec 25th.......didn't want to mention the "C" word in July...........Christmas of course.........



Just in from dinner.......it was Lush!!! 

Scallops and langoustine to start then I had Venison with red wine sauce.......oh my it was gorgeous. DH had the steak and both friends had rack of lamb........I am so full. No room for dessert for me but they all ate one.......even my tiny little friend......don't know where she puts it!!!

Think I just cancelled out my five mile walk today.......never mind. 

Going shopping with DS tomorrow........he is overjoyed. I need some things in town and he needs shoes and clothes..........he hates shopping about as much as I do. Fun morning!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun shopping with DS Schumi.  My DS only goes with me when I demand when he needs things.


----------



## goNDmay9

@schumigirl that dinner sounds absolutely delish!!!!!!  also - i checked the reviews on trip advisor for the hilton and it seems like it might just be outdated a bit.  However, it does have a tiki bar on the beach - so I imagine there will not be a ton of room time.


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl that dinner sounds absolutely delish!!!!!!  also - i checked the reviews on trip advisor for the hilton and it seems like it might just be outdated a bit.  However, it does have a tiki bar on the beach - so I imagine there will not be a ton of room time.



Lol.....it was!! Have you ever been so full you're still not hungry when you wake up..........that's me this morning......very unusual for me.......

We did love the Hilton and stayed a good few nights there over the years we went. Staff were always lovely and the position on the beach was perfect. We never ate dinner in the hotel as we love Crabby Bills which is a few minutes walk away or Frenchy's Grill. 

We had a suite and faced the Gulf so it was perfect. It probably is a bit outdated too. 

I think Keisha stayed their recently.......when she is back on the boards she will be able to tell you how it was now as its been a few years since we went.



Looks to be a beautiful day today.........hope so. Sun is shining and feels warm even at 7am.......yay!! 


And it's Wednesday........................


----------



## macraven

_ day
wednesday's camel has bit the dust i guess.....

hope all homies are doing good!_


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

_WOOT !!

camels rule again.._


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello everyone, hectic day.

Ummmmmm, Wednesday Camel, i'm guessing this is a thing on this thread. I approve, life is always better with camels.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _ day
> wednesday's camel has bit the dust i guess.....
> 
> hope all homies are doing good!_



Ask and ye shall receive mac...........Bluer was listening..........


Busy day........shopping this morning .....semi success with that.......and load of housework this afternoon for which it is far too hot to be doing.........but anyway, done for another few days......even ironed too!! 

Did upgrade our airport room night before we fly to a suite as a surprise for DH.......think he'll be pleased 

Think I deserve a nice glass of wine tonight.......weather is gorgeous out today......80s music in full swing 

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## schumigirl

Back from another trip to dentist this morning........the infamous crown came loose again last night......called this morning and he could see me first thing thankfully.....so little sucker is cemented back in for another day....again. Looking at getting some bridge work done in the future......

Another beautiful day here again.........love this sunshine 

silver dollar pancakes for lunch today and fresh salmon with salad for dinner tonight.......too hot to cook.

Happy Thursday........


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> Back from another trip to dentist this morning........the infamous crown came loose again last night......called this morning and he could see me first thing thankfully.....so little sucker is cemented back in for another day....again. Looking at getting some bridge work done in the future......
> 
> Another beautiful day here again.........love this sunshine
> 
> silver dollar pancakes for lunch today and fresh salmon with salad for dinner tonight.......too hot to cook.
> 
> Happy Thursday........



That tooth just won't leave ya alone. Maybe some super glue instead?


----------



## marciemi

Some more corgi pics - for both the Minion and Disney fans:


----------



## Bluer101

How cute.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Most folk I know enjoyed it.......especially my 31 year old niece......and it is breaking records.......I'll still watch it good or bad.........love a minion!! On DVD though...........I won't go to the cinema anymore..........im getting far too intolerant of certain things.
> 
> Yes.........S/O to miss Keisha*............still being treated like a princess I'm sure .........*
> 
> 
> Went cool here again.......but humid.....think we are due a storm looking at the sky over the sea........
> 
> Spicy pork chops for dinner tonight again..........



lol I'm known as the 'empress' in some circles, something to do with my quiet, submissive personality I'm sure

finally up & at 'em.  eyeballs ready to fall out & brain a pile of mush from watching so much tv.  did enjoy binge watching last season's true detective.  almost back in fighting form.  Drs found bonus issues. Will be making the rounds of specialists over next few weeks, hoping to avoid more surgery.  cynic in me terms it the 'she has great insurance, let's run with it syndrome', but assured I will be able to resolve things nicely, one way or the another.  _as long as it doesn't interfere with upcoming trip in October_ 

Off my food but reading ice cream (which had been off the menu for a few years due to gallbladder issues), sushi, spicy, chicken wings & whatever else I've missed being mentioned here, is making mouth water lol.  Not fan of Mexican food, never heard of that restaurant.  is it in citiwalk?

cannot get over how damn cute Marci's grand pup is!  great pictures.  Cats, dogs, camels, it's all good.

re Clearwater Hilton, my lower leg was munched on during stay there in late June.  Management swears no bed bugs, had to be sand fleas. I am very familiar with sand flea bites after a cruise stop in Honduras when I got bitten nearly 100 times as to their pattern and size, these were a bug of another color.  Also, had a theft of items from poolside lounger while in the pool.  On a positive note the hotel is in a very good location and, for an older hotel, nice enough but not up to Hilton standards in my opinion.


----------



## Bluer101

Janet, glad you are doing better, always good to hear from a homie.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you are on the mend Keisha!  Yeah, I get that "this is not a bill" mail from my insurance company, but says what is paid and not paid.  The dollar values sometimes are like what?  That much?  

Beautiful day so far.  Rain is gone, and everything is starting to dry out.  Almost cool, as we have a low humidity today.  Mother Nature is not letting that coolness stay around, week-end is to be hot and humid.  Ah, watching those soccer matches in the full sun is not my idea of fun.  I have a change of clothes for DD when she's done, as everything needs a good wash afterward.

Marcie - very cute pups.  Kids are now focused on another breed, but are willing to look at mixed breeds too.  We're going to wait until the spring.  Kids are worried no pups will be around. I told them breeders are year round, and the pound always has pups.  

Hope all are enjoying the day, pay day Friday is on tap.  Then the week-end!  Wahoo!


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> That tooth just won't leave ya alone. Maybe some super glue instead?



I've been tempted on occasion to get the superglue out........it's a pest! 



keishashadow said:


> lol I'm known as the 'empress' in some circles, something to do with my quiet, submissive personality I'm sure
> 
> finally up & at 'em.  eyeballs ready to fall out & brain a pile of mush from watching so much tv.  did enjoy binge watching last season's true detective.  almost back in fighting form.  Drs found bonus issues. Will be making the rounds of specialists over next few weeks, hoping to avoid more surgery.  cynic in me terms it the 'she has great insurance, let's run with it syndrome', but assured I will be able to resolve things nicely, one way or the another.  _as long as it doesn't interfere with upcoming trip in October_
> 
> Off my food but reading ice cream (which had been off the menu for a few years due to gallbladder issues), sushi, spicy, chicken wings & whatever else I've missed being mentioned here, is making mouth water lol.  Not fan of Mexican food, never heard of that restaurant.  is it in citiwalk?
> 
> cannot get over how damn cute Marci's grand pup is!  great pictures.  Cats, dogs, camels, it's all good.
> 
> re Clearwater Hilton, my lower leg was munched on during stay there in late June.  Management swears no bed bugs, had to be sand fleas. I am very familiar with sand flea bites after a cruise stop in Honduras when I got bitten nearly 100 times as to their pattern and size, these were a bug of another color.  Also, had a theft of items from poolside lounger while in the pool.  On a positive note the hotel is in a very good location and, for an older hotel, nice enough but not up to Hilton standards in my opinion.



Welcome back Janet....................youse was missed!!

Glad you're almost back to full fitness..........empress.......hmmm. I like that......I only get Princess.....Empress sounds much more imperial........enjoy that ice cream and all things you've been missing out while you had GB.......once it's gone no looking back with food.......

If you mean Antojitos Mexican, yes it's in Citywalk.........may venture in for a cocktail this year as we are not fans of Mexican food 

Marci........cute pups!!


----------



## macraven

_welcome back keisha, you were missed.

that is awful getting bugged and mugged at that hotel.

i hope you spray painted the room you were in to get even....


don't worry
once you run out of insurance, the doctors will say you are healthy as a horse.

kidding aside, hope you do well in the future weeks with healing and no more boo boos to get fixed up.


marcie, cute little doggy!_


----------



## schumigirl

It's Friday........

And raining I think. Haven't looked out yet......... yesterday was so lovely. 

Grocery shopping this morning then see what weather is like and plan around that. DH mentioned getting train into London tomorrow, stay overnight somewhere and catch a last minute show......But it's the height of summer so maybe not the best idea......prefer to visit London in the autumn......but nice idea..........

Have a great Friday......


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> But it's the height of summer so maybe not the best idea



It does get a bit busy doesn't it. And quite stuffy when there's lots of bodies about.

I'm so happy its friday!!! Ummm... my plans are to go and buy some cheap running clothes as I'm doing a mud run in a couple of weeks and I don't want to ruin my regular running digs.

Other than that a chilled out weekend! Which is good because I've got two busy ones coming up.


----------



## Bluer101

I have to agree with you two. 

Can't wait for next vacation. One week back and itching to get away again. 

Schumi, I need to give you our shopping list for the grocery store saves us from our Sunday shopping for the week.


----------



## Lynne G

Hoping to see the yellow ones tonight!  TGIF!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> Can't wait for next vacation. One week back and itching to get away again.


_sigh...
love these littles a lot..._


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> I have to agree with you two.
> 
> Can't wait for next vacation. One week back and itching to get away again.
> 
> Schumi, I need to give you our shopping list for the grocery store saves us from our Sunday shopping for the week.



Love that pic!!! Grocery shopping is just not fun!!!! But I'd do my best for ya.........



macraven said:


> _sigh...
> love these littles a lot..._



Me too........just bought some minionion stuff I don't need........lol........Tom just shakes his head..........


Been into town again.......got a couple of tops for Orlando and then on way home we spotted a market in a village.......got some olives stuffed with the hottest red chillies I've ever tried!!! Gotta love a French market......buying Greek olives in Italian olive oil, stuffed with Spanish chillies sold by a Turkish guy from a French market...........honest!!

Bought a new perfume.......Jimmy Choo, Blossom!!! It's gorgeous! Never tried it before.......planning a quiet night tonight.........wine and nibbles!


----------



## macraven

_looks like all the homies took saturday off......


our first day in the last 4 that we have not had rain...........yet today._

_hoping that it stays that way._

_spent all of today so far packing crap up and tossing things._
_so i'm staying busy._

_a shout out to keisha, hope you are doing better and get some time to drop back in again._
_i missed you by minutes when you posted here the other day._

_have a great end of the weekend homies._


----------



## schumigirl

Made it back...................nice your rain has stopped finally .........I love clearing things out!!! Doesn't happen very often though......lol........

Yep, hoping Janet is getting better every day........

Fantastic weekend...........now sitting down watching Shrek..........gotta love Donkey  

Have a great week..........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, better to have some rain.  95 with heat index feeling like 110.  Sticky!

So hot no one feels like eating dinner.  Maybe later.  Not cooking much, no need to heat up the kitchen.

Hope all are enjoying this Sunday!


----------



## schumigirl

Monday again..........another lovely day here

58 days till Orlando.........

Not that I count........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> 58 days till Orlando



Ok thats creepy. I also have exactly 58 days until Orlando....

Are you flying on September 16th?


----------



## macraven

_schumi, the time goes by quickly when you are less than 2 months out from the vacation._

_rachel, ditto for what i just posted to schumi._

_ok, who is the 3rd one flying on their same dates?_


----------



## schumigirl

We fly on the 17th.

Leave for overnight at airport on 16th. 

You're right mac, time goes by so quickly.......July is nearly over! 

I added too many jalapeños to my salad today......my mouth is on fire still!


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> We fly on the 17th.
> 
> Leave for overnight at airport on 16th.



Now it is a small world after all - ops sorry, wrong park 

We're flying out of Gatwick on the 16th. Haha. Well, we get to countdown together. 



macraven said:


> rachel, ditto for what i just posted to schumi.



But it feels like time is going sooooo slow for me... its just too exciting! However I know by the time it comes round I'll look back and be like, that was quick. lol


----------



## macraven

_wanna have a contest schumi on which one of us can eat the most jalepenos before we puke?_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _wanna have a contest schumi on which one of us can eat the most jalepenos before we puke?_



Lol...........Ive taken that challenge once before........never again!! Ever won something you dearly wished you hadn't tried............

I'd let you win.......cause I'm nice like that 


Been trying to help DS set up his desk for his new PS4......... Well, I dusted his desk.......he did the rest. Decided that  the PS4 was his treat for doing so well in his third year exams at uni.......he was a happy camper this morning as he expected to be buying it himself........he deserves it


----------



## macraven

_i ran out of fingers and toes but think i will be leaving in 70 days.
give or take a day......._


----------



## BagOLaughs

macraven said:


> i ran out of fingers and toes but think i will be leaving in 70 days.
> give or take a day.......



Yey! that means just 10 more days and you'll be less than 60 days to go. How long is your flight going to be? 

Or do you have a choice of another form of travel?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i ran out of fingers and toes but think i will be leaving in 70 days.
> give or take a day......._



Least it's well under 100 now.......seems like only yesterday it was last October when we started planning out our visit........

you could use cat feet.......no wait.....they don't have toes do they?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i ran out of fingers and toes but think i will be leaving in 70 days.
> give or take a day......._



Least it's well under 100 now.......seems like only yesterday it was last October when we started planning out our visit........

you could use cat feet.......no wait.....they don't have toes do they?


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _schumi, the time goes by quickly when you are less than 2 months out from the vacation._
> 
> _rachel, ditto for what i just posted to schumi._
> 
> _ok, who is the 3rd one flying on their same dates?_



I can make us the third. 

As it gets closer I will pick some dates to come up with schumi. 

We have 12 days till our next trip.


----------



## macraven

BagOLaughs said:


> Yey! that means just 10 more days and you'll be less than 60 days to go. How long is your flight going to be?
> 
> Or do you have a choice of another form of travel?




_a lot shorter than what yours will take to get to orlando.....

chicago to orlando.
2 hours 45 minutes
add another hour for the time difference and still shorter than what it takes to come from across the pond._


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Least it's well under 100 now.......seems like only yesterday it was last October when we started planning out our visit........
> 
> you could use cat feet.......no wait.....they don't have toes do they?



_yea but i think it was october 2008 or so when we started planning our visit..._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _yea but i think it was october 2008 or so when we started planning our visit..._



Actually........you're right  

I remember it well........


----------



## Kogo Shuko

*pops in and looks around*


I hope everyone is well!


----------



## KStarfish82

Just poking my head in to see how everyone is.  Heading to FL on Friday for a last-minute vacay!  Hope it won't be too hot.....feels like 105 in NY right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pops in and looks around*
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well!



Hey Kogo..........long time no see.........hope you're doing ok..........



KStarfish82 said:


> Just poking my head in to see how everyone is.  Heading to FL on Friday for a last-minute vacay!  Hope it won't be too hot.....feels like 105 in NY right now.



Hi KFish..........enjoy Florida..........how's the little guy doing........not so little I imagine now.......


----------



## keishashadow

Monday, Mondaymeow, meow, always considered kitties w/an extra toe a good luck charm.

bluer back to U so soon?  thought you'd be good until HHN lol.  any particular celebration?

mac & carole  yinz guys need to set up tickers so u know when to start packing.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo! Glad to see everyone's post that been not so common lately.  Keisha, hope you are feeling better.  East and West trips, lucky girl!  Kfish, lucky too, have fun in FLA.  A hello to Kogo.  All is well, though blessedly too hot these couple of days.

83 days before I fly away.


----------



## buckeev

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pops in and looks around*
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well!



Ditto!
 Howdy Y'all!!! So. Flippin'.Busy.
SOOOO want to work on my trip planning, but can't EVEN catch up!


----------



## macraven

Kogo Shuko said:


> *pops in and looks around*
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is well!




_now you remember me    ...

once a homie, always a homie.
hope you are doing fine!_


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Just poking my head in to see how everyone is.  Heading to FL on Friday for a last-minute vacay!  Hope it won't be too hot.....feels like 105 in NY right now.




_been missing you in these parts Kfish.
are you doing a road trip again with the entire family?

is your dad improved and all better now?

and, how is your sissy doing?
i remember she came first to post in the something thread but we ended up adopting you when you came and stayed.

tell your sister i remember her well.
and she should get her butt over here sometime before 2016......_


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Monday, Mondaymeow, meow, always considered kitties w/an extra toe a good luck charm.
> 
> bluer back to U so soon?  thought you'd be good until HHN lol.  any particular celebration?
> 
> mac & carole  yinz guys need to set up tickers so u know when to start packing.




_so glad you dropped in today keisha!
you have been missed.

are you wearing minionioin bandaids on your boo boos?

i saw boxes of them at the store and bought 2 of them.
i have no need for them but they are so cute and it only set me back $6 for them._


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


>


_ i think we have a permanent Monday theme....

tanks lynneG_


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Ditto!
> Howdy Y'all!!! So. Flippin'.Busy.
> SOOOO want to work on my trip planning, but can't EVEN catch up!




_and pulling up the rear.........buckeev......

great to see you back here homie!

anymore floods your way or just high heat?_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hey Kogo..........long time no see.........hope you're doing ok..........
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KFish..........enjoy Florida..........how's the little guy doing........not so little I imagine now.......





_i didn't see you here homie.....
i really should put the reading glasses on when i open the dis...

and i forgot something but you brought it up,  Kfish, how's our boy doing?

schumi, what have you been up to today?_


----------



## goNDmay9

@Marcie super cute!!!

@keishashadow glad to hear you are feeling better. re: Hilton - oh no!  that sounds horrible.  ummm... maybe i will check out some other places.  

@macraven ha ha - "bugged and mugged"


----------



## goNDmay9

still haven't planned anything for next week...

work was cray cray today.


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> still haven't planned anything for next week...
> 
> work was cray cray today.




_i'm so glad you came back to us here,  homie..!

how have you been?   

keeping busy and doing vacations are the fun parts to life.
cleaning and cooking are not.

go on vacation and the only thing you need to plan is the room, transportation and bring money.._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> mac & carole  yinz guys need to set up tickers so u know when to start packing.



Is it bad I know in my head how many days we have to go  I pack the day before we leave, sometimes the same day as we leave late morning for overnight at airport.......I have one friend who can start packing months before they leave........not me. 

Hope you feeling better today.........




buckeev said:


> Ditto!
> Howdy Y'all!!! So. Flippin'.Busy.
> SOOOO want to work on my trip planning, but can't EVEN catch up!



Hey buddy..........nice to see ya posting......hope all is good 



macraven said:


> _
> schumi, what have you been up to today?_



Lovely day thanx...........treated the boy....made his day.......went to a friends last night and had a good old catch up.......nice night. 



goNDmay9 said:


> still haven't planned anything for next week...
> 
> work was cray cray today.



Don't work too hard.....I've heard it's over rated......... We never plan anything and have the best time........you'll have a blast I'm sure!!



Today is a house day for me.......dull. Plan to do all the beds and hopefully get them out to dry........then all usual housework........I was not blessed with my mothers love for those jobs........

However I am waiting on two parcels so will look out for those today.........

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Bluer101

Happy Tuesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

_happy 64 degree tuesday all._


----------



## schumigirl

Think we are about the same temp today mac........not the nicest day.........and yes we do have wasps in back garden!!!!

Brought washing in off of line and now got tumble dryer on.........not going out there till pest control guy arrives......tomorrow!! They`re busy.

How`s the dining room doing.........


----------



## macraven

_glad you asked....
down to 3 boxes and odds and ends on it right now.

starting to get used to the way it is decorated........lol_


----------



## schumigirl

You`re getting there.......lol........


----------



## Bluer101

Wow it's 90 here now in the shade and very humid.


----------



## Lynne G

I'm with Bluer - still sticky and icky with 92.  Enjoying the day, all!


----------



## goNDmay9

happy tuesday!  sticky and hot over here too.  

@macraven - are you redecorating your dining room?   we have decided to turn ours into a study / children's playroom.  we moved in a few months ago - and since the dining room table i want is ridiculous in price (okay okay and the fact that the toys are naturally ending up there anyway) we officially decided to turn it into a study / playroom.  

i am mostly worried about it looking a hot smokin mess!!  it is the first room you see when you come in the front door.  so PC (prince charming) has agreed that if we are going to use it as one - we may as well just go ahead and furnish it that way.  right now it is just an empty room with a pink kitchen, a basket of toys, a princess castle and my wine rack / holder.  OH - and a low hanging light fixture that whacks unsuspecting guests in the head.  

@schumigirl i pack the night before / day of as well.  although i always tell myself next time won't be that way.


----------



## macraven

_lol, my dining room floor is full of taped up boxes that i have been packing over the last month.
the dining room table is full of all my pretties that i am in the process of wrapping and then boxing up.


good thing we eat in the kitchen which has a decent size table...
my dining room is a war zone.
even my section where my computer is......

it's pathetic..

sounds like your kids are going to love and enjoy their "own" play room.....
wonderful plan!_


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> *Is it bad I know in my head how many days we have to go * I pack the day before we leave, sometimes the same day as we leave late morning for overnight at airport.......I have one friend who can start packing months before they leave........not me.
> 
> Hope you feeling better today.........
> 
> Happy Tuesday



heck, no!  if you have to have something rumbling around a happy thing is 'da best

Had post op today, told I'm slow(ly) healing.  Had to drain an abcess, wouldn't wish that on anybody...well, maybe a select few.  At least I'm finally allowed back in the pool if we double chlorinate. woohoo  Naturally, a cold front came thru this afternoon.

mac - be careful cleaning out any large spaces...you'll turn your back and it'll be claimed by squatters.  at least that's the way it works here lol

I must say Universal Orlando is *far* more organized that their Hollywood brethren who have yet to announce their HHN party dates!  Disneyland has their party tickets going on presale tomorrow.  At this point i'll buy the DL tix (since they sell out so quick and we are there over a big event).  will just hope we can work in USH.  I've heard comments that it's primarily a local's event, which is perfectly understandable since they make it difficult for anybody needing to fly into town.  vent over


----------



## KStarfish82

schumigirl said:


> Hi KFish..........enjoy Florida..........how's the little guy doing........not so little I imagine now.......



Thanks Schumi!  I will post some pics of the "little guy" when we are down there.



macraven said:


> _been missing you in these parts Kfish.
> are you doing a road trip again with the entire family?
> 
> is your dad improved and all better now?
> 
> and, how is your sissy doing?
> i remember she came first to post in the something thread but we ended up adopting you when you came and stayed.
> 
> tell your sister i remember her well.
> and she should get her butt over here sometime before 2016......_



Thanks Mac.  Dad is getting better....driving everyone crazy in retirement.  Mom had a scare though with a biopsy but luckily everything came back good.  Took a while, but it seems that everything is finally on the upswing.  Sis is fine, same old.  I will send her your sentiments.  Brother is getting married next year...not really thrilled but its his life, his mistakes.

Hope everyone else is enjoying the summer!


----------



## BagOLaughs

goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl i pack the night before / day of as well. although i always tell myself next time won't be that way.



How do you guys deal with this? I'd be stressing out, now for my embarassing secret I normally start packing like a month in advance but by "packing" I mean getting the big suitcase out of storage and putting holiday specific stuff inside. digging out beach towels etc from storage. 

But thats only because i'm nortoriously forgetful. If i left it till the last min I'd forget at least 3 things.



macraven said:


> my dining room is a war zone.



I think for most people the dining room becomes the "don't open the door to that room" room. It definitely was for us. haha



keishashadow said:


> Had post op today, told I'm slow(ly) healing



I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


>



You are defiantly doing better to post the camel, now Mac won't be lost.


----------



## macraven




----------



## goNDmay9

@keishashadow hope you are feeling better.  that sounds awful.  glad it is over!!!

@BagOLaughs i think have traveled for work for so long - packing was just another task.  however...now that i am married with 2 children - there is a lot more involved.  i have been off the road now for 3 years and am out of practice - and children require SO MUCH STUFF!   i do have a packing list though - so it helps when we are running around the morning of!  

@KStarfish82 where did the summer go???  trying to enjoy these last 2 weeks of "summer".  i swear school starts back earlier every year.  

not sure if we will be going anywhere next week...we will see.


----------



## Lynne G

thanks for the camel Keisha.  Hope the slow healing is going well, and hope you are completely healed soon.

A beautiful day today.  Rain last night took some of the humidity out of the air.  Ah, still hot, but not as steamy.

So, renewed my AP via phone.  $170 with tax, and the reminder will be higher starting August first.  Agent tried to get me to bump up, with renewal cost of $308.  Umm, I don't think I will get that much out of it, so stuck with my Preferred.  Also, I renewed 37 days before my expiration date.  So, I guess you can renew more than 30 days before.  At least now my trip is paid for, well, except for food and trinkets.

Hope all are enjoying the hump day!  Even Mac, who's stuck in her dining room!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Had post op today, told I'm slow(ly) healing.  Had to drain an abcess, wouldn't wish that on anybody...well, maybe a select few.  At least I'm finally allowed back in the pool if we double chlorinate. woohoo  Naturally, a cold front came thru this afternoon.



That sounds nasty!!! I could pick a select few too if it came to choosing......... Glad you on the mend Janet.......and hope it gets warm enough for some pool time!



KStarfish82 said:


> Thanks Schumi!  I will post some pics of the "little guy" when we are down there.



Look forward to seeing them Kfish 



goNDmay9 said:


> not sure if we will be going anywhere next week...we will see.



Aww hope you get away ok.........


Been busy today........weather been a bit cooler today. Glad we had a camel as I thought it was Tuesday this morning..........

When DS isn't at University the days all merge into one..........


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> You are defiantly doing better to post the camel, now Mac won't be lost.



 'nanners rock lol

for those of us about to rot our brains with #3 flick


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> 'nanners rock lol
> 
> for those of us about to rot our brains with #3 flick



We get to rot our brain with that tonight..................I wouldn't watch the 1st one....thought it was just more junk that they sometimes watched......then Kyle explained they weren't meant to be serious.........I get them now......will be watching tonight......we get it premiered a night later than the States.......I'm actually looking forward to watching it now as I enjoyed the first two........lol



I should still be asleep. Was awake for about two hours during the night.......now I'm awake but tired but can't fall back over.........meeting a friend at ten for some shopping and lunch out today......looks a nice day outside.

It's Thursday............have a good one..........


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> We get to rot our brain with that tonight..................I wouldn't watch the 1st one....thought it was just more junk that they sometimes watched......then Kyle explained they weren't meant to be serious.........I get them now......will be watching tonight......we get it premiered a night later than the States.......I'm actually looking forward to watching it now as I enjoyed the first two........lol
> 
> 
> 
> I should still be asleep. Was awake for about two hours during the night.......now I'm awake but tired but can't fall back over.........meeting a friend at ten for some shopping and lunch out today......looks a nice day outside.
> 
> It's Thursday............have a good one..........



It was pretty comical last night watching it.


----------



## keishashadow

at risk of spoilers re sharknado








lololol especially chris jericho working @ Universal as TM.  Admit to enjoying that sort of campy flick.  was fun seeing so much of the parks

curious, does anybody know when they filmed the scenes in the park?


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


> It was pretty comical last night watching it.



I will watch it.........only cos I get it now......but mainly watching it for the Universal stuff........they are funny though!!



keishashadow said:


> at risk of spoilers re sharknado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lololol especially chris jericho working @ Universal as TM.  Admit to enjoying that sort of campy flick.  was fun seeing so much of the parks
> 
> curious, does anybody know when they filmed the scenes in the park?



Loved seeing the spoilers the other day on TV..........there's a huge amount of guest stars in it........loved seeing Jerry Springer.....lol.......I probably won't know who half of them are..........



Had lovely lunch out with friend.........didn't eat too much either and turned down dessert!!! Came home and had a wardrobe clear out..........will drop them into charity shop tomorrow.

8 weeks today till we fly........yay!!


----------



## Jenkins

keishashadow said:


> curious, does anybody know when they filmed the scenes in the park?



Believe it was back in February.  Crazy how short of time period it takes to shoot and edit these movies!


----------



## macraven

_to_

*Jenkins*_, our newest homie here.

once you post on this thread, you are one of us.....
and family sticks together, so don't be late when the food is put on the table......

we are just a friendly chat thread.
everyone is always welcomed here.

when i started it out, i based it on seinfeld tv show.
always something about nothing............lol


you live in indiana, i live in illinois.
we must be neighbors........._


----------



## marciemi

Where are you in Indiana Jenkins?  And welcome!  We moved down to the Orlando area right about a year ago (can you believe it's been that long?!) from Plainfield (near the airport in Indy).


----------



## Jenkins

That's a big welcome, thank you!  I know I don't post much, but I read every day.  Everyone here is awesome.  


I live in Indianapolis on the South-east side.  Plainfield is familiar territory.  How do you like Orlando comparatively?  I used to live on the Atlantic coast down there in Florida and miss it a lot.


----------



## schumigirl

Welcome Jenkins........mac does give the best welcomes around...........hope you stick around........


Just been for a walk on the beach......it's blowy but still fairly warm. Saw some beautiful horses riding along.......they were huge!! Managed to pet them for a while when they stopped and we chatted to the riders, absolutely gorgeous. I'm a little scared of big horses but they were very gentle.

Anyhoots........couple of hours till Sharknado 3........cannot believe I'm looking forward to this.......lol.......

Friday tomorrow..........yay.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Welcome Jenkins........mac does give the best welcomes around...........hope you stick around........
> 
> 
> Just been for a walk on the beach......it's blowy but still fairly warm. Saw some beautiful horses riding along.......they were huge!! Managed to pet them for a while when they stopped and we chatted to the riders, absolutely gorgeous. I'm a little scared of big horses but they were very gentle.
> 
> *Anyhoots........couple of hours till Sharknado 3........cannot believe I'm looking forward to this.......lol.......*
> 
> Friday tomorrow..........yay.......



lol trashy or not, wicked fun.  I was looking at the various lists of celeb cameos, didn't recognize Game of Thrones author, among others.

welcome Jenkinsjump into the murky waters here, no sharks allowed, other than sharky goddess who I believe has been MIA? hmm


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, February time. In a few scenes you can see some mardigras stuff by twister in central park.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Jinx! Welcome to the Best "Something About Nuttin' forum I've ever played in here. 

Beware the Krazy Karrot tops!


RV


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

A big welcome to Jenkins...hope you stick around for awhile.

Glad to see Janet is back and doing better...hope you got that ice cream.

Sorry I've been mia lately...spending my spare time painting our deck then that turned into more of a project than I thought as some of the boards were bad on the top deck but at least the lower one is done.  I have the weekend off so it will be spent replacing and repainting...what fun but at least we won't fall through the cracks.

Carole...I can't believe it's only a few months till HHN...only 68 days to go for me even less for you...lucky girl.

I'm catching the shark movie on Saturday when it reruns...sounds like a hoot.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Howdy Jinx! Welcome to the Best "Something About Nuttin' forum I've ever played in here.
> 
> Beware the Krazy Karrot tops!
> 
> 
> RV




_i love the way you spell it out.......
was gonna say the way you spit it out but wanted not to show my tacky side._


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _i love the way you spell it out.......
> was gonna say the way you spit it out but wanted not to show my tacky side._



HaHa...She said "tacky side"

I am Sooooo Far behind in my trip planning...and now-get this-the kids have said they want to do MNSSHP ONLY...NO HORROR THINGIE!!! But they DO still want to do Universal for 2-1/2 days! 
Kill in' me!


----------



## macraven

_not do hhn?????

tell them you'll let them sip your beer when no one is looking
maybe then they will want to go to hhn.

nevermind, your kids are under 21 so that temptation won't work.
make it butterbeer and don't tell them that pottsland is closed during hhn._


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lol trashy or not, wicked fun.  I was looking at the various lists of celeb cameos, didn't recognize Game of Thrones author, among others.
> 
> welcome Jenkinsjump into the murky waters here, no sharks allowed, other than sharky goddess who I believe has been MIA? hmm



I didn't know who half of them were......had to google folks like NeYo????? I must be old. Did recognise Jerry of course........loved it!! So funny and ridiculous at the same time........genius!!



tink1957 said:


> Hi
> 
> A big welcome to Jenkins...hope you stick around for awhile.
> 
> Glad to see Janet is back and doing better...hope you got that ice cream.
> 
> Sorry I've been mia lately...spending my spare time painting our deck then that turned into more of a project than I thought as some of the boards were bad on the top deck but at least the lower one is done.  I have the weekend off so it will be spent replacing and repainting...what fun but at least we won't fall through the cracks.
> 
> Carole...I can't believe it's only a few months till HHN...only 68 days to go for me even less for you...lucky girl.
> 
> I'm catching the shark movie on Saturday when it reruns...sounds like a hoot.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend



Hey Vicki.....................you have been kinda mia.....you have an excuse though........yep.....8 weeks yesterday till we arrive.......cannot wait!!! Enjoy your weekend off 



buckeev said:


> HaHa...She said "tacky side"
> 
> I am Sooooo Far behind in my trip planning...and now-get this-the kids have said they want to do MNSSHP ONLY...NO HORROR THINGIE!!! But they DO still want to do Universal for 2-1/2 days!
> Kill in' me!



No horror nights ........Trade them in 


Leave the lights on mac.........I'm up.........6am ...............

May as well get up soon and get out shopping. Most schools broke up last week and going shopping when all the kiddie winks are around is not fun! Why do parents let 3 year olds with no sense of direction push shopping carts around busy grocery stores I'll never know........so getting there before they have gotten up is the best idea of the day.

Not sure what our plans are this weekend......I have a leg wax tomorrow morning.......joy!! Maybe have a quiet one and just get the BBQ out if weather is nice.

Have a good Friday.......


----------



## macraven

_which leg is being waxed?
lol


i started to go to bed a bit ago.
good thing i left the light on here.
schumi might have stepped on the cat getting up in the dark.

and then i would have fallen over on schumi._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _which leg is being waxed?
> lol
> 
> 
> i started to go to bed a bit ago.
> good thing i left the light on here.
> schumi might have stepped on the cat getting up in the dark.
> 
> and then i would have fallen over on schumi._



Lol......I should check my English at times  yep.....both legs....double the pain. I never get used to it!!

Don't mention cats!!! That's why I'm awake......well that and DH leaving at 5 this morning to jet away while trying to be quiet .........bloomin cat wailing at bottom of our drive!!! I was tempted to get up and put on sprinklers  that would have moved it....lol........sorry cat lovers.....mac....... Why can't they go wail on their own property!

Must be nearly 1am for you mac..........shall I sing you a lullaby??? Actually on seconds thoughts the wailing cat would sound better


----------



## BagOLaughs

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Grocery shopping all done.........

Any locals been to Capital Grill on I Drive? Have it on a shortlist of nicer places for nice meal out. Other choice is Christners, back to Ruth's Chris or Flemings?? So much choice and so few nights!!!

Planning on some gardening this afternoon I think........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Grocery shopping all done.........
> 
> Any locals been to Capital Grill on I Drive? Have it on a shortlist of nicer places for nice meal out. Other choice is Christners, back to Ruth's Chris or Flemings?? *So much choice and so few nights!!!*
> 
> Planning on some gardening this afternoon I think........



lol reminds me of popular saying from back in the dark ages "so many men, so little time" 

no experience w/that joint you mention.  wanted to ask if you (or any other homies) have tried hash house a go-go recently.  recent reviews seem to indicate they've gotten their act together.  so close to Universal, wanted to try


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> lol reminds me of popular saying from back in the dark ages "so many men, so little time"
> 
> no experience w/that joint you mention.  wanted to ask if you (or any other homies) have tried hash house a go-go recently.  recent reviews seem to indicate they've gotten their act together.  so close to Universal, wanted to try



Lol.........

Never gone there it didn't appeal to us at all.......but Gina went and loved it.....she has a post in her trippie about it. My nephew went but it was earlier in the year and didn't have a good experience.......food was ok but they had terrible service and spoke to a manager......but like I say it was around February/ March they went so they've maybe got much better. 
Big portions!!!



Have had to get one of our plum trees cut down today.........hoping it won't affect our other fruit trees! Thankfully guys were there cutting down a tree at the rear of our property anyway so they did both.........got two big gaping holes now! Not so noticeable as we do have a lot of trees but.....still. 

Gone cool again.


----------



## tink1957

Must be a bad year for plum trees as we had to cut ours down too....I replaced it but couldn't find a polinator since they only had one variety so I have to get another this fall.

Deck is being replaced as we speak...there was a lot more damage than I thought but I still need to paint ...wish I could afford composite then I wouldn't have to paint ever ....but that would eat into my vacation budget...we must have our priorities


----------



## macraven

_i vote for Ruth's Chris
you can't go wrong there....

we hired a company to take down our ash tree that is in our front yard.
it's dead.

and it would be a big issue if a storm came throught and it crashed into our cars and house.

they can't get us worked into their schedule for another 2 weeks......they are booked solid for those ash trees.

almost 100% of the ash trees in our town have died or in the process of kicking the bucket.
some other communities around us have the same problem.


yea, it's friday all day long._


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Must be a bad year for plum trees as we had to cut ours down too....I replaced it but couldn't find a polinator since they only had one variety so I have to get another this fall.
> 
> Deck is being replaced as we speak...there was a lot more damage than I thought but I still need to paint ...wish I could afford composite then I wouldn't have to paint ever ....but that would eat into my vacation budget...we must have our priorities



I like a gal with the right priorities............. Coincidence on the plum trees.........there were loads on it too......I give them to my friend who makes chutneys.....she's disappointed.....lol........



macraven said:


> _i vote for Ruth's Chris
> you can't go wrong there...._



I know, Ruths Chris is so good there......but DH is not as keen as he still remembers the waiter was a bit off when Kyle asked for his steak well done.........did tell him the chance the waiter would still be there was remote..........Capital Grill looks good and most reviews are good.......I just want it to be as perfect as possible. Still got a few options.....and we won't decide till we get there anyway..........friends who are there just now are eating at Big Fin Seafood tonight.......I told them it was good so I hope it is!!!

Friday night and we are watching reruns of Two and a Half Men.......lol........quiet night in.......will look out a movie in a bit.......wine and snacks to follow........


----------



## Robo56

Hi all fellow disboard folks. I used to post on Disboards about 15 years ago then stopped. Started back up again back in May. I post under Robo 56. I live Florida. Moved here 7 years ago from Southern Indiana. Travel a lot and always enjoy my time At Universal when possible. 

Enjoy reading posts and helping with info when possible. 

Mac a lot of the Ash trees are being killed by the Emerald Ash borer. It is killing a lot of the ash trees across U.S. and is really hard to eradicate. 

Enjoying a lazy Friday evening after a busy day. 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## macraven

_hi robo and welcome to something about nothing.
we are just a chat thread and always have something to say.




yes, i am very well aware of the Emerald Ash borer that has hit all over our country.
who would not know about that since it has been headlines for months and months.
cities are replanting and going into great expense over this tree issue.



the problem so many home owners like myself are facing is that the city does not cover any of the costs for tree removal on private property.
they only handle the tree removals on city property.

i only have one Ash tree to deal with.
i don't see how those with many will be able to afford it.
$400 a tree is the going rate in my town.
and i have a two week wait period since their list is long ........

neighbors on both side of me have the same dying trees.
they are going to wait until a storm passes thru that knocks their trees down.
only problem with one of my neighbors, two of his Ash trees are next to my fence line.

i'm really hoping no major wind storms during these next 2 weeks.......lol

hope all have a great weekend!

robo, nice you dropped in today._


----------



## Robo56

I have a ash tree on my property in Southern Indiana so far it is ok. Lost 2 coconut palms at home in Florida do to unusual freeze over a few nights 3 years ago. I had them removed and planted another. It was a costly removal and replant. I really enjoy my trees, but sometimes you can't control pests and Mother Nature.


----------



## macraven

_25 years ago, schools were giving the students ash trees to take home and plant.
that is how we got our ash tree.

the schools always celebrated Arbor Day and now the city has thousands of those ash trees planted in yards.
it's rare to see a live one in our town now.

hope your ash tree survives the crisis and doesn't get infected._


----------



## macraven

_well, it is now after 2:00 am and i'm going to turn the porch light off now for this thread.
schumi hasn't shown up yet and i try to keep the lights on so she won't stumble in the dark when she comes here.

wonder why she is sleeping in this morning.....?
it's 8 in the morning for her now, her time that is..

happy saturday homies!
_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _well, it is now after 2:00 am and i'm going to turn the porch light off now for this thread.
> schumi hasn't shown up yet and i try to keep the lights on so she won't stumble in the dark when she comes here.
> 
> wonder why she is sleeping in this morning.....?
> it's 8 in the morning for her now, her time that is..
> 
> happy saturday homies!_



We slept late  was very light by time I got up...........

Stayed up till around 2am watching old scary movies......lol......was fun!! Dis was on its daily hour shutdown when I got up.....still between 9-10am I cannot get on. Anyway had pancakes and maple syrup for breakfast.......lush!!

Lovely day here today.......got few things to get on with today.......leg waxing changed to Tuesday.......heading to car showroom to sign for some additions we have put on our new car order........don't get it till November but like to order early. If it wasn't in November we would do the factory pick up they offer.....you fly over and drive new car home........but don't fancy driving in Germany mid winter.

No plans tonight either......another quiet night here.........

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny day, kids are on a Schumi schedule.  Still not up yet.  Slackers!

Took my DM out to breakfast.  Good food.

Laundry to do.  Now I don't have a dog to pull the wash off the line.  Happy and sad.

Hope all are enjoying the last week end in July.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just dropping by to say HI. I have been real busy lately so I left the posting to DH. He usually does a good enough job for the two of us. LOL   Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, DW posted while DS and I were touring south Florida today. 

We went to a bunch of Best Buy's to take advantage of the Black Friday in July deals. We picked up 2 silver iPad Air 2's because that's all they had. I really wanted a space grey/black and DW wanted the silver/white. So after getting the 2 iPads DS and I decided to visit a bunch of other stores. Finally after 5 stores I was able to locate a black one. So I exchanged one of the white ones and got my black one, now I'm a happy camper. 

Also DS got my iPad mini 2 so he is happy coming from his old iPad. The sale was too good to pass up. 

Besides its been a rainy Saturday here. Not hard but steady all day.


----------



## macraven

_happy day for the Bluers..
they got their Macs_


----------



## schumigirl

Good days shopping bluer....... iPad of some kind is on my shopping list for this year for DH and I........he says I've worn this one I have out.......lol.......he may be right!!


Run out of printer ink again........I swear every time we go to print and it's empty! Funnily enough maple syrup is empty too.......have to go shopping later......

Have a great Sunday


----------



## macraven

_morning homies !_


----------



## tink1957

Hope everyone is having a great weekend...back to painting  taking a break from the heat


----------



## Bluer101

Out shopping and this made us think of Mac.


----------



## macraven

_so cute !!!!

i saw the minionions on banaides at the store.
$3 a small box and i bought two of them.

i don't need them but the metal box had those cute little yellow dudes on them 
could not resist buying it._


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend...back to painting  taking a break from the heat



Heat??? Lucky you Vicki.........enjoy it!

We are in the low 50'sF today......and it's raining. Will be raining till about Thursday.........

Nevertheless DH just told me he's taking me out for the day tomorrow....... Won't tell me where though......certainly won't be a day at the beach!!

Thinking about having some dessert now........


----------



## keishashadow

bluer - I did my Xmas in July BB shopping the night before the sale via the advance notice for rewards members.  I like to have purchases there waiting for me behind the counter.  did have to drive a bit to pick up my new asus 'transformer'  I call it optimus prime hehe. was toying with getting one of the new ipads when they are released, but oh-so hate touch screen keyboard & not a fan of the external ones I had with other tablet.  old dog just can't learn that trick.  weighs less than 2 #, amazing how technology just keeps improving.

Figure i'll test drive it for 2 weeks & decide if it's a keeper.  planning to use it for casual usage during the day and travel.  Like how it has full office and expandable via USB.  Difference in price between it & Ipad paid for our HHN & Disneyland Halloween party tickets.  that's as close to frugal as I get   DIL grabbed a new chrome book, crazy so many great deals this go-around!

ash tree hmmm one could fall on my head & I wouldn't know what they look like.  we did have to pay $2K 15 years ago to take down two monstrous maple trees.

tink - lots of work, you go girl!  my mr was talking replacing one of our decks this year.  I bought him a better power washer that cleaned off the wood so well he's just going to sand it lightly, tighten up a few loose screws and restain.  phew

mac are the cats wearing band-aids yet?  I got a big box few months ago on amazon.  Y'all know how that goes, seems like a good idea at the time to buy in bulk.  should've held out for the tin, how cool is that?


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> bluer - I did my Xmas in July BB shopping the night before the sale via the advance notice for rewards members.  I like to have purchases there waiting for me behind the counter.  did have to drive a bit to pick up my new asus 'transformer'  I call it optimus prime hehe. was toying with getting one of the new ipads when they are released, but oh-so hate touch screen keyboard & not a fan of the external ones I had with other tablet.  old dog just can't learn that trick.  weighs less than 2 #, amazing how technology just keeps improving.
> 
> Figure i'll test drive it for 2 weeks & decide if it's a keeper.  planning to use it for casual usage during the day and travel.  Like how it has full office and expandable via USB.  Difference in price between it & Ipad paid for our HHN & Disneyland Halloween party tickets.  that's as close to frugal as I get   DIL grabbed a new chrome book, crazy so many great deals this go-around!
> 
> ash tree hmmm one could fall on my head & I wouldn't know what they look like.  we did have to pay $2K 15 years ago to take down two monstrous maple trees.
> 
> tink - lots of work, you go girl!  my mr was talking replacing one of our decks this year.  I bought him a better power washer that cleaned off the wood so well he's just going to sand it lightly, tighten up a few loose screws and restain.  phew
> 
> mac are the cats wearing band-aids yet?  I got a big box few months ago on amazon.  Y'all know how that goes, seems like a good idea at the time to buy in bulk.  should've held out for the tin, how cool is that?




Lol, I got the pre email too but did not decide we wanted to pickup a few until late Friday night. Then it would not let me checkout with more than one iPad. So I got stuck yesterday with the mad dash to a few stores, lol. Oh well still got what we wanted.


----------



## goNDmay9

welcome (back) robo and jenkins!!!  you may be able to guess from my username why Indiana has a special place in my heart!  

Busy weekend for us.  Celebrated DD bday and got started on the dining room transformation.  Worked late and was up to 3AM hanging the new light fixture and getting ready for the party (family only BTW).  Only one minor injury installing the new light fixture, and we DID make a death star pinata and several pool noodle light sabers so i am calling it a WIN!  Oh - and my parents bought the girls minion shirts (for absolutely no reason -except the girls LOVE the minions).  #Winning

I think we are going to stay home and do a min stay-cation this week.  I am kinda bummed, but we somehow got an almost $500 electric bill (WTH???!!!) and we have ALMOST decided to proceed with our Disney Cruise / RPR stay in October (PIF date this week).  The cruise prices are just so high that it will cost too much to move it.  

Oh - i so feel you on the tree removal.  Last month, we removed a ridiculous amount of trees from our backyard. I had no idea tree removal was that expensive.  It is step one of our long term plan to get our swing set out of the driveway. HA! 

When it rains it pours - some months i  just feel like we are hemorrhaging money! LOL.  This is our first house house (we have a condo and townhouse pre marriage - both purchased new) and these house projects are neverending!  @tink1957  - deck is also on the long term list. 

happy sunday everyone!


----------



## macraven

_what makes our tree removals costly is the stump is also dug out and all parts of the tree are hauled away by the landscaping/tree removal company.


gasp.......you are thinking of canceling your darkside trip this october....??
NO NO NO......_


----------



## macraven

_sounds like keisha and Bluer have almost fnished their christmas shopping of this year.
you can never go wrong with electronics.._


----------



## Robo56

Mac and GoNdmay9 thank for the welcome back to Disboards. You are right houses are nice to have but there is always a project. The nice part of home ownership is when you finally sort of get things the way you want them and you stand back and say "Time for a vaca to "UNIVERSAL". 

Gardening mishap last week and poison ivy on hands, neck and face. Nothing a visit to Walmart for Benadryl, cortisone cream and a trip to the doctor for a 9 day tapering dose of prednisone won't cure. 

I garden a lot and I know what poison ivy looks like. "BUT" last weekend it was really hot and I was out pulling weeds at Indiana property and this large green stalk with no leaves on it was sticking out of one of the bushes. Had my gloves off putting things away and decided I would pull this weed out. Didn't work, thought the heck with it and went on about my business. 

Monday evening it was evident I had poison ivy. Back in yard yesterday and decided to pull that pesky weed out followed it to the ground and it was poison ivy. 

Poison ivy bad here this year. It's a uncomfortable situation. Seek treatment if you get it on your face. Can be complicated if it gets near or in your eyes. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## macraven

_robo, are you near princeton?
you're southern indiana, right?

my mom and brother really had bad issues with poison ivy.
they would have to take shots each spring as it would help them not to have a bad case of p. ivy._


----------



## Robo56

Yes. Newburgh. Right next to Evansville. Princeton is about 25 miles from me. The poison ivy this year is bad. I have to have a sense of humor to it all. When we bought our home in Florida a few years ago. I was gardening and got bit by fire ants. There is a reason they call them fire ants.  Their bite feels like fire and they also leave a pretty severe pustule.

So those of you not from Florida.  If you see a small sandy ant hill in the grass or near a garden be careful not to step on it. 

Mac are you in Illinois or Indiana?

Prednisone has the nasty side affect when it comes to ones sleep. It's 1:19 am. Good Monday morning.

Hope everyone has a great start to the new week.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.....I love the iPad.....hate when I have to go back to DH laptop for things like PB.....just easier on laptop to do that.....but it takes ages!!! Yikes that was an expensive tree removal!! With inflation what would it be now!

goNDmay9........sucks it's a stay at home this week..........but you still got October to look forward too.......sounds like a fun trip!! Yep......we were surprised how expensive it was to remove two trees........feels like money for nothing when you don't see anything for it.........well except gaps where the trees were!!

Poison ivy??? Ouch!

Is it time to start thinking about Xmas??? 



It's still raining this morning..........getting up soon.......and DH still won't tell me what we're doing today??? Just that I'll enjoy the day!! Yay!

Need to think about getting next months birthdays sorted with cards and presents......after September, August is my busiest with birthdays and anniversaries..........but September is the busy one for birthdays.......and most are when we're away so have to get organised in plenty of time.

Happy Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _robo, are you near princeton?
> you're southern indiana, right?
> 
> my mom and brother really had bad issues with poison ivy.
> they would have to take shots each spring as it would help them not to have a bad case of p. ivy._



2 in my family usually have to do steroids they have such bad reactions to poison ivy, I keep a foam product on hand that really seems to help if accidently exposed if you catch it quick enough - ivyrest.

im giggling, just got an email from BB that an ipad is waiting for me.  turns out the mr 'surprised' me with one via today's cyber Monday sale.  he's calling it an early BD present, he can call it ray for all I care.   I may keep him but returning the transformer pronto after quick swipe of HD.  not sure which version, likely 1st air I'm guessing? but he selected a 32 gb - yea~!.  now to find a case w/keyboard on amazon.  any recommendations from the ipad pros here?

btw, we didn't have tree stumps ground down, they wanted another $250 or so per to handle.  just drilled some holes in the part that stuck up a few inches from ground and put a product in, by the next year, easy enough to take an axe to them. something to be said for swinging an axe hehe. 

today I have dr apt, then #2's BD.  still owe the 2 older DS's their traditional steak fest.  today going w/ribs & chicken.  trying a different approach, put in crockpots, then going to finish on the grill.  made both macaroni & a overnight cuke salad (different, has oil in it, not sure if I like it or not).  Also got the 2nd batch of pickles canned.  It'll be close to 90 and humid all week.  coming up empty on how to work in a zuke, maybe sautee.  it's been a proflic year in the garden but still waiting for 1st red tomato.

good day all


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> 2 in my family usually have to do steroids they have such bad reactions to poison ivy, I keep a foam product on hand that really seems to help if accidently exposed if you catch it quick enough - ivyrest.
> 
> im giggling, just got an email from BB that an ipad is waiting for me.  turns out the mr 'surprised' me with one via today's cyber Monday sale.  he's calling it an early BD present, he can call it ray for all I care.   I may keep him but returning the transformer pronto after quick swipe of HD.  not sure which version, likely 1st air I'm guessing? but he selected a 32 gb - yea~!.  now to find a case w/keyboard on amazon.  any recommendations from the ipad pros here?
> 
> btw, we didn't have tree stumps ground down, they wanted another $250 or so per to handle.  just drilled some holes in the part that stuck up a few inches from ground and put a product in, by the next year, easy enough to take an axe to them. something to be said for swinging an axe hehe.
> 
> today I have dr apt, then #2's BD.  still owe the 2 older DS's their traditional steak fest.  today going w/ribs & chicken.  trying a different approach, put in crockpots, then going to finish on the grill.  made both macaroni & a overnight cuke salad (different, has oil in it, not sure if I like it or not).  Also got the 2nd batch of pickles canned.  It'll be close to 90 and humid all week.  coming up empty on how to work in a zuke, maybe sautee.  it's been a proflic year in the garden but still waiting for 1st red tomato.
> 
> good day all



No case with keyboard here from us. I ordered some swivel cases for our 2 iPads and 1 mini. So someone else might answer the keyboard case question.


----------



## Lynne G

No, I still use type on the ipad.  Sorry Kiesha.  I'll ask if kids know any.  Congrats on the new ipad.  Both kids got the Air 2 and I still have an old ipad.  I like it, even though the kids cracked the glass, got it fixed once, but they cracked it again.  Still works, thankfully.  So no upgrade for me yet.

Oh, and I have band aid addicted DD, so Mac, I'm hoping she didn't see your post.  I have to buy boxes every so often.  Band aides in our house seem to disappear regularly.

Sorry to hear of the poison ivy.  Not fun.  Hope you are feeling better Robo.

Stormy Monday.  I too was up, that thunderstorm woke me up, and was hard to get back to sleep again.  Didn't cool it down any though.  Sticky and Icky have visited us again.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha I really like the Targus case/ cover I have for my iPad Air. It has a hard shell to snap your iPad in plus you can close it like a book for cover protection. When you open it you can position it vertical or horizontal and there are stabilizing grooves to keep your screen steady. I bought it at Best Buy. I like using a stylus. Has made my typing on iPad easier.

Deer ate all the peaches off the tree and left me to rake up the peach pits. I think the squirrels and the deer are in cahoots with each other.  The squirrels bite off what they want and then throw them down and the deer finish them off.


----------



## Lynne G

Between the birds and squirrels we have yet to get any apples or grapes.  Don't ya love animals Robo?


----------



## schumigirl

Janet he is a keeper.......what a lovely surprise.........lots of brownie points for him........  I bought a cover for my iPad with a keyboard built in from Brookstone in Mall at Millenia. I only bought it for the colour really if I'm honest.....lol......but I prefer using the iPad itself for typing......I don't use the keyboard......but it was good....

Your meal sounds lush!!! Don't know what cuke salad is though........will have to google..........

Robo......I would love a peach tree......but don't think we have the right climate for them over here.........


Had a fantastic day with DH. He had organised a half spa day and then some shopping.........had back and shoulder massage, Indian head massage, hot tub and afternoon tea. Was just lovely and would go back to that spa again. Then some shopping.......got stuff home, we had travelled over an hour from this place.....and one of the items still had the security tag on!! DH managed to get it off without damaging anything...........

it's still raining and we actually have our heating on.......... Apart from a few nice days July has been a total washout........roll on August


----------



## schumigirl

Ok......got it......cucumber salad!! Doh!!


----------



## macraven

_when we moved into our house, it was once an apple orchard throughout the neighborhood.
over the years we have had taken down, a peach tree, 4 apple trees, 3 huge pine trees, oak tree in the back yard and now the ash.

took the fruit trees down as i got tired up picking up fruit, that is what was left by the squirrels.

confirs grew too tall and hit the electrical wires from house to the pole in the street.

storm took out the other trees.

for the front yard, we had the stumps removed when the trees went down so doing the same for the ash tree.

no, i'm in illinois.
grew up in east st louis area but spent many hours at where my mom grew up, mt carmel.  (about 15 miles from princeton)
all her family were still there during my time up to adulthood.

i'm no good with electronics.
i stick with apple products and easy to learn.
just plug them in, turn them on, and type._


----------



## Robo56

Yes we feed the animals. Birds, squirrels and deer. The does bring their baby's up when persimmons fall for a treat. 

Lynne we have a lot of apples on the tree here. Not ready to pick for a while. 

Schumi would love to exchange some of your cooler weather for some of the heat we have here. 
I am so looking forward to heading back home to Florida and my trip to Mall at Millenia. Never been. Can't wait to do a little shopping at Tiffany. Thanks for the idea


----------



## goNDmay9

poison ivy --- eeeeks!!!!  

oh no worries - we will be going to the darkside at some point.  it's the cruise that may get canceled.  ha ha.  DD still asks if when we are going back to uni-ber-sal so she can ride the fish.  

BTW for one summer I lived in Indianapolis by Castleton (?) mall. I think it was 82th street or something.


----------



## goNDmay9

ps:  i want a garden!


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> ps:  i want a garden!



_that's what i said too when we moved out of an apartment in chicago and bought a house in the suburbs.

had my garden and learned to hate rabbits.
they always invaded my vegetable garden and ruined it.....

years later, i would do tomato plants on the back open patio.
would string the tomato up the patio roof on twine.
then it was the birds i started to hate._


----------



## Bluer101

macraven said:


> _that's what i said too when we moved out of an apartment in chicago and bought a house in the suburbs.
> 
> had my garden and learned to hate rabbits.
> they always invaded my vegetable garden and ruined it.....
> 
> years later, i would do tomato plants on the back open patio.
> would string the tomato up the patio roof on twine.
> then it was the birds i started to hate._


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Schumi would love to exchange some of your cooler weather for some of the heat we have here.
> I am so looking forward to heading back home to Florida and my trip to Mall at Millenia. Never been. Can't wait to do a little shopping at Tiffany. Thanks for the idea



Tiffany is my favourite store in MaM.......well I think it is but I have so many I love to shop in there........always have to visit Tiffany at least twice.......there is something about those little boxes and bags........I'd gladly send over some of this weather.......it's still raining this morning!! 



goNDmay9 said:


> oh no worries - we will be going to the darkside at some point.  it's the cruise that may get canceled.  ha ha.  DD still asks if when we are going back to uni-ber-sal so she can ride the fish.



Lol.......how cute!! How old is DD??  I'd prefer the dark side over a cruise any day.........it's one thing I've never been inclined to do.....the ships do look beautiful and I can see the appeal, but won't do one.......DH used to want to go on a round the world cruise when he retires.......told him he's on his own.....I'll fly to the destinations and meet him there.......lol.......that won't happen!! I've told him we can spend 6-8 weeks in the States instead.............think that option may have won him over 



macraven said:


> _
> years later, i would do tomato plants on the back open patio.
> would string the tomato up the patio roof on twine.
> then it was the birds i started to hate._



I hate birds because they wake me up around 3.30 in the summer months........and living next to the sea we get really loud seagulls too!!! 



Still raining!! Fed up with this weather now.........one of my friends blames me.....since I bought new sun loungers I've used them twice........lol........

Housework this morning I think..........dull day. 

Hope your Tuesday is more fun


----------



## keishashadow

sorry re the cuke reference.  have to be inventive when slapping same vegetable on the table each week lol.

I didn't think I'd like cruising either, but absolutely luv it!  DH convinced me to try it and I took to it like a fish to water.  A three day cruise is good starting point.

found a zagg case on amazon warehouse 70% off, sold! 

herds of deer are a serious issue in our area, especially vs cars with several fatalities every year.  Most have stopped planting corn and forced to fence in the bushes that they consider delicacies.Housing developments have driven them out of their habitats into smaller tracts of wooded areas where hunting is prohibited.  Nearby communities have taken to having organized special bow culling events.  Sad, but it's shocking how quickly their population can grow.  Don't get me started on the black bears.  It's a jungle out there.  Least we don't have gators or sharks


----------



## mrsabbott

So, I just thought I would poke my head in and say hello..  Hope you are all having a great summer!  For me, it has flown by fast!  School starts next week and I should, hopefully, be starting work soon!  I just got a new job, although they are finalizing some things before I do my paperwork and trainings and stuff.  But it pays much better than my old job and will, hopefully, allow us to get ahead so that we can finally take another vacation!

Reading about the gardens.. we didn't do one this year because the dogs and chickens wouldn't stay out of the garden beds!  We hope to expand and fence in our garden area next year.  We couldn't afford to this year.  I miss having a garden!  We did have some random tomato plants sprout up in the FRONT yard.. not sure how that happened.  But they have lots of green tomatoes on them so I am going to let them be..


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> sorry re the cuke reference.  have to be inventive when slapping same vegetable on the table each week lol.
> 
> I didn't think I'd like cruising either, but absolutely luv it!  DH convinced me to try it and I took to it like a fish to water.  A three day cruise is good starting point.
> 
> found a zagg case on amazon warehouse 70% off, sold!
> 
> herds of deer are a serious issue in our area, especially vs cars with several fatalities every year.  Most have stopped planting corn and forced to fence in the bushes that they consider delicacies.Housing developments have driven them out of their habitats into smaller tracts of wooded areas where hunting is prohibited.  Nearby communities have taken to having organized special bow culling events.  Sad, but it's shocking how quickly their population can grow.  Don't get me started on the black bears.  It's a jungle out there.  Least we don't have gators or sharks



Lol on the cukes......now I know.........good job on the Amazon deal..........bears......oh my..........we only have to worry about the human bears over here.........there's a few!! 

Off out to get "both" legs waxed......yes Mac........will get both done...................ouch!!


----------



## Robo56

Hot and steamy again today

Don't have as severe a problem with deer here. The hunting keeps them manageable. 

I used to have a lovely tulip gardens going up the walkways leading to a house on another property.  I would plant and devide them every year and the squirrels would dig them up and eat them. Luckly there were a few left to come up each year. My husband found it amusing, and He would say he saw them laughing in the trees with tulip residue on their fur. 

Shark attacks along the ocean in the area were I live in Florida has increased over past three years. Not fond of the sharks, fire ants, Bobcats or gators. They trapped a gator in the waterway behind our home last year. If there is water they will eventually find their way there. Canadian neighbor was fishing and it latched on to his line. 

So far no bears. 

Still there is no place like Florida


----------



## buckeev

So..Let's just say I'm gonna be in Baltimore next weekend...(Inner Harbor area). Anybody have recommendations for some of those famous Maryland Crab Cakes!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> So..Let's just say I'm gonna be in Baltimore next weekend...(Inner Harbor area). Anybody have recommendations for some of those famous Maryland Crab Cakes!



I love crab cakes..........love them!!! pictures would be nice.......



It's Wednesday 

Off to get hair done soon........colour and a tidy up and will make my September hair appointment when I'm in......always like going to salon.

Starting to think about planning New York again next year.........just me and mum again........got our dates now so will get flights sorted in next couple of weeks.....yay!! Loved NYC and really loved Long Island.......I could live there easily......maybe not in winter though.......

Another cool day here.......dull and raining! Heating was on again last night.........just shouldn't happen in July!

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, we're hot and sticky with 100 degrees F to be the high today.  I'll gladly send you some heat and sun.  So bright this morning.

OK Keisha, where's the camel?  I assume he's in the shade somewhere.


----------



## keishashadow

camel pool party!!!

water not included






same icky weather too.  I never seem to mind it in the Orlando parks tho


----------



## Bluer101

Yep, been hot down here too, but that's S fla. 

Glad it's hump day. Can't wait back at PBH this weekend. It's been a long time since we have been. 

We don't really get animals except the locals.


----------



## goNDmay9

bwahahahahahahahahaahh!!!!  RE the camel pic.  Happy Wednesday Everyone!!!!  Hot and sticky here as well.  I am guessing that is the reason for our psycho electric bill.  

DD1 is 3.5.  She actually remembered things from last year too - but this year she is so vocal.  Other DD1 is 2 (today actually).  

I did not think I would like cruising either...but I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.  My parents are the ones that got us started on Disney last year with a surprise gift trip.  DD1 refers to all cruise ships as "Nana and PopPops Boat" and Disney Ships as "Mickey Mouse on a boat".  

I think that the darkside with a Disney cruise afterwards is the perfect combination.  It is a great way to get your Disney fix without going to the parks.  For us, it is so relaxing.  We did not use it last year - but I have heard amazing things about their daycare and kids club.  And with Disney - you can (legally) bring your own wine (or prosecco in my case) on board.  Just relaxing on the veranda watching the water go by with my glass in hand.  Ahhhh.  Just wonderful.


----------



## schumigirl

To the littlest goNDmay9................hope she has a lovely birthday..........love the nana and pops boat.......lol......cute!!

Nice camel Keisha...........yes I don`t mind the heat and humidity in Orlando either.......in fact I insist on it!!!



Hair all blonder again.......walked home from the village as it has turned out to be quite a nice day.......DS dropped me off I didn't just leave the car........ Nice to see the sun after a miserable few days.........and we are supposed to warmer than the Mediterranean this weekend................sounds nice to me!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 2nd birthday to the littlest goNDmay9.  Fun age, love the boat reference too!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, been hot down here too, but that's S fla.
> 
> Glad it's hump day. Can't wait back at PBH this weekend. It's been a long time since we have been.
> 
> We don't really get animals except the locals.



hey, I resemble that remark

oooh PBH, I miss it big time   RPR has been more in line with my beer budget lately.

I dub thee "go"  always surprised how well small kids do on the ships.  shout out hooray for grandparents who like to travel lol


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> hey, I resemble that remark
> 
> oooh PBH, I miss it big time   RPR has been more in line with my beer budget lately.
> 
> I dub thee "go"  always surprised how well small kids do on the ships.  shout out hooray for grandparents who like to travel lol



Yep, RPR is better in normal budget but I was not passing up on $169 a night again.


----------



## schumigirl

Anyone having issues with this website?? It's kind of stuttering when it first loads and sometimes freezes for a few seconds..........thought it might be my iPad?

But does it on old laptop too..........only does it when I go on the Dis.

Edit......just seen a thread about the same issue on the CB. Not just me then.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it's delaying and darn ads are slowing it down.  oh well.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> Anyone having issues with this website?? It's kind of stuttering when it first loads and sometimes freezes for a few seconds..........thought it might be my iPad?
> 
> But does it on old laptop too..........only does it when I go on the Dis.
> 
> Edit......just seen a thread about the same issue on the CB. Not just me then.



The app hasn't been loading at all for me for a while now. The website has been wonky too. How am I supposed to lurk under these conditions?!?


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Yuck... profile pics are missing... pages are painfully slow to load... not liking the updates at all


----------



## schumigirl

That would make a great name.......LurkySharkyGoddess..........I like it!!! 

Yes really annoying, but I'm glad it's not just me............thought I might need a new iPad before going to Orlando!!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

schumigirl said:


> That would make a great name.......LurkySharkyGoddess..........I like it!!!



Love it!


----------



## schumigirl

SharkyGoddess said:


> Love it!





And I can see your avatar now.......nice!


----------



## macraven

SharkyGoddess said:


> The app hasn't been loading at all for me for a while now. The website has been wonky too. How am I supposed to lurk under these conditions?!?


_but you still have the shark smilie i gave you years ago.....

you still wear it well.
nice touch with the avatar._


----------



## SharkyGoddess

macraven said:


> _but you still have the shark smilie i gave you years ago.....
> 
> you still wear it well.
> nice touch with the avatar._


Of course! I love that smilie!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> Yep, RPR is better in normal budget but I was not passing up on $169 a night again.


 take it and run!  enjoy


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for leaving the light on mac...........

Another dull rainy day. It's still raining. 

Going to spend the morning looking at NYC hotels again. Can't get the one we want booked so will mooch over websites looking for alternatives.........got a fair idea of what we want again. 

Then take my son out for lunch.......asked him where did he want to go......his choice, any restaurant he liked........in a flash he said.............Subway!!! So Subway it is........won't need to worry about getting dressed up.....lol........

Hope your Thursday is brighter than here.........


----------



## schumigirl

There`s a strange big yellow thing in the sky this afternoon..............

Yay........sunshine is back  And I can see the sea again.........

Washing out on line and cushions back on deck furniture..........see how long it lasts this time!!!


----------



## goNDmay9

hi darkside peeps!

glad to site is back to normal speed again.  

PBH at 169 is too great to pass up!!  anyone here have any experience with the hard rock "rewards"?  was thinking of staying there next to see if it would help towards a wedding at the hard rock punta cana.  however, i typically stay at whichever one fits my budget at the time.  in june - pbh actually came out cheaper than rph.  

glad some of you are getting some much needed sunshine.  good luck @schumigirl with the cushions!

ps - i used to practically LIVE at subway for lunch.  you gotta love their deal of the day!


----------



## pcstang

Lol at subway being the choice! My parents go to Europe 5 or 6 times a year. Usually spend a week sightseeing where ever they go and then a week on a Viking river cruise. My dads go to is always subway. It's a running joke in our family now. Whenever we travel anywhere, you can guarantee pics are sent when a subway is spotted!


----------



## goNDmay9

these posts have me wanting to do a subway run for lunch!


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> hi darkside peeps!
> 
> glad to site is back to normal speed again.
> 
> PBH at 169 is too great to pass up!!  anyone here have any experience with the hard rock "rewards"?  was thinking of staying there next to see if it would help towards a wedding at the hard rock punta cana.  however, i typically stay at whichever one fits my budget at the time.  in june - pbh actually came out cheaper than rph.
> 
> glad some of you are getting some much needed sunshine.  good luck @schumigirl with the cushions!
> 
> ps - i used to practically LIVE at subway for lunch.  you gotta love their deal of the day!




_i used to stay exclusively at hrh and had the HR reward card.
bought it online for $25 and it came with a pin, $25 gift card for HRC, HRC drawstring back pack.
well worth it for the time.
did receive points when i showed my card when eating at HRC at any of them.
used it in Hawaii and Chicago hrc.

since i switched hotels to rpr some years back, did not renew my hrc membership card.
i'm sure the rules are different now from the time i was using the card.

google and check the perks you get for it now.
i'm sure it has changed since i first joined up when it first came out.

you don't get loews credits on the youfirst when you stay at hrh_


----------



## macraven

_i used to go to subway a lot until a Jimmy Johns opened in our town._


----------



## Lynne G

How is Jimmy Johns, Mac?  We just had one opened near us, and they advertise quite often.  Kids do not seem interested, so wondering?  We're not Subway fans either.  Kids like WaWa the best, since DD can get mashed and mac and cheese instead of a hoagie.  

Glad to hear Schumi sees the sun.  We have it out right now too, but those really dark clouds are going to give me another hydroplaning ride home, though I hope not.  Did that already this week.

Get ready y'all!  The week-end and the new month will be upon us soon.  And, much closer to some of us August birthdays!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Subway is always nice........not somewhere I'd choose when someone tells me I can go anywhere.......lol......We love Firehouse Sub when we're in Orlando for a quick snack. Did have pulled pork today with loads of jalapeños......DS had plain old Turkey with salad.......it was nice. 

pc.........my sister and her husband love Viking Cruises!!! They fit one in to their vacation schedule every year........they do look excellent. Nice way to see some lovely places in Europe. She's always telling me to give it a try but I prefer to see Europe from dry land.....not fond of water. Strangely though I love living beside the sea......I've always lived within site of one ocean or other. Your dad sounds like a fun guy........


Then......had pulled pork for dinner tonight.........I made a coconut and raspberry cake today, so had a slice with a cup of tea and we called that dessert.

Hoping for a nice weekend coming up......... Yep cushions are still out on deck furniture........fingers crossed!!


----------



## pcstang

Lol, he is loosing up lately. He loves Paris. Subway is a last choice for me as well as jimmy johns. Firehouse is a good choice our a boars head public sub. Wish we could send some of our heat and sun over to you for a few days. We could use some rain. The sprinkler system has been working overtime here! August is a busy birthday/ anniversary month for us too. Still might try to fit in a short USO trip the end of August. My DS10 is trying to convince me he is ready for HHN during our October visit. I'm really on the fence and it will probably be a last minute decision.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Lol, he is loosing up lately. He loves Paris. Subway is a last choice for me as well as jimmy johns. Firehouse is a good choice our a boars head public sub. Wish we could send some of our heat and sun over to you for a few days. We could use some rain. The sprinkler system has been working overtime here! August is a busy birthday/ anniversary month for us too. Still might try to fit in a short USO trip the end of August. My DS10 is trying to convince me he is ready for HHN during our October visit. I'm really on the fence and it will probably be a last minute decision.



I adore Paris!! Probably one my favourite European cities Been there over 15 times. DH proposed to me at the top of the Eiffel Tower.....despite my terror of heights......lol........

Any heat will be appreciated .........never known so much rain in July! We haven't used our sprinkler system this year at all!!! Oh definitely get a trip fitted in for August.....why not, one of the advantages of living close. DS is 10?? Good luck with the decision for HHN! I'm an old grump with kids there...... I wouldn't allow them till they're at least 30


----------



## macraven

_JJ is fresh cut meats at the place.
free delivery even if you only want one sandwich of $4. xx

decent hours and eat in tables/chairs.

the bread is so much fresher than subways and that makes me prefer JJ to hit.

we have a lot of fast food places in our city all on the main drag in town.
could go a week and still not hit every place different each day.

i have one son that prefers subway so it is not unusual for me to go to two different places for pick up orders in one evening._


----------



## tink1957

Hi 
Currently hearing thunder and hoping for a downpour as it hasn't rained for a few weeks here and everything is all dried up with temps in the 90's.

Looking forward to our beach trip in a few weeks although I haven't lost the weight I was hoping...did you know a bag of Doritos weighs 3 pounds after you eat it?

Now I want a Subway sandwich....not on my diet either


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi
> Currently hearing thunder and hoping for a downpour as it hasn't rained for a few weeks here and everything is all dried up with temps in the 90's.
> 
> Looking forward to our beach trip in a few weeks although I haven't lost the weight I was hoping...did you know a bag of Doritos weighs 3 pounds after you eat it?
> 
> Now I want a Subway sandwich....not on my diet either





You're allowed a Subway Vicki..........posted before I meant to there!!!

I'm just glad I can't eat Doritos anymore.......especially the spicy ones.......but I have found alternatives that don't have msg in.......it's a downward spiral some nights......lol.......I forgot you have your beach trip soon.........


----------



## schumigirl

Good Friday morning ............

Just after 6 and I'm wide awake......well.....kinda wide awake..........

Grocery shopping again today..........have my chauffeur take me (DS) as its a big shop today....he's thrilled at that part........ DH arrives back  at 12 then hopefully do something nice this weekend..........hoping the weather heats up......it's August tomorrow


----------



## macraven

_almost 1 am and i'm wide awake too..........

when i saw your post schumi, i thought, isn't this a tad early for her to be up.....

son and i went out to eat at a local soul food place.
still feeling stuffed so decided to tidy up the house a bit.
this turned into shampooing the carpet in one of the rooms.


then had to sit up to 11:00 tonight in order to book my fp+ for the disney trip.
i know they allow people with room reservations and tickets already purchased can book midnight EST on the specific day out.
since i am CST, it allows me to book at 11 pm
i've used the motherland fast pass system for past trips and it was not difficult to set my rides/times up.
this time around, not much of a variety to choose from....

holy cow !
i had to change ride choices a few times before i could finish my 3 choices.
none of the rides/times were very good.
i went with the lesser of the evils in deciding which option to go with.
i'll live with what i got._


----------



## schumigirl

Shampooing carpets at this time...... 

You need to go to bed before you think about doing anything in the dining room.......that can wait!!!

Yep......far too early for me to be up........well, technically I'm still in bed........ But getting up soon so we can get shopping done before it gets busy. I hate supermarkets when they're busy.


This really is something about nothing........why do people feel the constant need to announce they're Disney fans or they're Disney people or they won't be disloyal to Disney when you mention Universal. Had a very odd conversation earlier with someone........I was asked about Potter and this other person kept chipping in........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Shampooing carpets at this time......
> 
> You need to go to bed before you think about doing anything in the dining room.......that can wait!!!
> 
> Yep......far too early for me to be up........well, technically I'm still in bed........ But getting up soon so we can get shopping done before it gets busy. I hate supermarkets when they're busy.
> 
> 
> This really is something about nothing........why do people feel the constant need to announce they're Disney fans or they're Disney people or they won't be disloyal to Disney when you mention Universal. Had a very odd conversation earlier with someone........I was asked about Potter and this other person kept chipping in........




_eh, dining room on the list for august.......lol_

_that's a good question!_
_sometimes i read posters not call UO by name but say, the "other" place/park._
_i never figured out why they use a code for the darkside._


_if someone posts on the darkside forums, they don't have to take a pledge to join the red headed step kid family._
_quite a few of us post in all the dis forums but we wisely don't make comments such as, why doesn't the motherland have a spiderman ride...._


----------



## Bluer101

Hey it's Friday!!! Going home tomorrow can't wait. 

Schumi, I get that all the time down here with that Disney crap. I tell people no way, my heart is with Universal and that's how it's staying for the foreseeable future. 

When I go on vacation (home) I don't want to plan a thing besides the dates!


----------



## keishashadow

other than subway(franchises here are yuck), don't have the big chains.  our go to is Bob's subs or the primanti sammie

mac you can switch around your FP selections even the same date.  Have found that we always get what we want with a bit of maneuvering.  naturally, the eticket attractions call the remainder of the shots.  I have found that we've been forced to arriving earlier than I'd like in the day at the parks when it's busy; otherwise, it's difficult to pull a decent 4th & onward tix once you have utilized original FPs.  Ah, nothing like Disney hoops is there?

last minute found out DH is unexpectedly off work for over a week  just as well that SWAs flights have jumped in price or we'd be  back to Orlando lol   Maybe the chore list will get a dent in it

it is date night!  to new mission impossible flick tonight...anybody _but_ tom cruise.

supposed to catch a rain-free weekend here.  I'll believes it when I sees it.

good weekend all!


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> other than subway(franchises here are yuck), don't have the big chains.  our go to is Bob's subs or the primanti sammie
> 
> date night!  to new mission impossible flick tonight...anybody _but_ tom cruise.
> 
> supposed to catch a rain-free weekend here.  I'll believes it when I sees it.
> 
> last minute found out DH is unexpectedly off work for over a week   just as well that SWAs flights have jumped in price or we'd be  back to Orlando lol
> 
> good weekend all!



That stinks on the flights. You need to move within driving distance. 

I forgot this.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer101 said:


> That stinks on the flights. *You need to move within driving distance. *
> 
> I forgot this.



seriously, anything under 8 hour drive and it would wreck havoc on our budget haha.  have a great time, how many days you staying this time?  is it a back-to-school sort of trip?


----------



## Lynne G

So happy it's Friday!  Keisha, it's funny, last night DD said she'd like to see the new Mission movie.  I'm not a Cruise fan either.  I was non committal.  Maybe she can have a friend go with her instead of me.  Union game on tap tomorrow night.  Should be great weather.

Have fun at the parks Bluer.  We'd be there next month, but darn school soccer is getting in the way.  Still getting used to saying I have 2 high school kids now.  Growing up too fast!


----------



## goNDmay9

happy friday DSP!!! (darkside peeps)

@Bluer101 say hello to the minions for me

@schumigirl  your "i adore Paris" just made me smile.  i just adore the word adore!!!  Mine usually precedes the word champagne or prosecco - but i feel a visit to Paris is needed just so i can say that i adore it!!  it is on the bucket list.  sending mummy dust that the cushions get some sun.

@tink1957 i prefer jimmy johns or firehouse subs to subway.  since we moved the "burbs" - the closest i have is publix and / or subway.  at JJ  you can get your sandwich wrapped in lettuce instead of bread!!  #winning

@Lynne G they ARE growing up so fast.  DD(2) starts pre-school Monday and I am like SLOOOOWWWWW DOOOOWWWNNNNN.  DD (3) has a late birthday so she is still in pre-school and not pre-K!  so i am holding on to that.  i may need to be medicated when they are in high school.

@keishashadow maybe the flights will go down! happy date night.  let us know how the movie is.

@macraven i have been trying to learn about fp+.  since we are all in the circle of trust here - that is the reason i haven't gone back to the motherland.  most of our trips are impromptu and the new system just doesn't seem like it is last minute friendly (we typically go during the summer). i need to do a recon trip and figure out how to make it work best for us.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday all . Sounds like everyone is happy and busy. 

Gym this morning then a swim.  Sun is shinning  

We were at a local restaurant and my grandchildren were talking about our trip to Universal and lady at the next table pipes up and says "I would never take my grandchildren there .We only go to Disney World". My grandson who is 11 said "I am glad she is not my grandmother" 

My thought is go where ever it makes you happy and for us It's Universal.


----------



## goNDmay9

Robo56 said:


> Happy Friday all . Sounds like everyone is happy and busy.
> 
> Gym this morning then a swim.  Sun is shinning
> 
> We were at a local restaurant and my grandchildren were talking about our trip to Universal and lady at the next table pipes up and says "I would never take my grandchildren there .We only go to Disney World". My grandson who is 11 said "I am glad she is not my grandmother"
> 
> My thought is go where ever it makes you happy and for us It's Universal.



ha ha -  LOVE IT!!

My two year old agrees with your grandson.   Happy 2nd Birthday to our little Sith!  #LightsaberWrongWay


----------



## Bluer101

keishashadow said:


> seriously, anything under 8 hour drive and it would wreck havoc on our budget haha.  have a great time, how many days you staying this time?  is it a back-to-school sort of trip?



Just one night, back Sunday night.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _eh, dining room on the list for august.......lol_
> 
> _that's a good question!_
> _sometimes i read posters not call UO by name but say, the "other" place/park._
> _i never figured out why they use a code for the darkside._
> 
> 
> _if someone posts on the darkside forums, they don't have to take a pledge to join the red headed step kid family._
> _quite a few of us post in all the dis forums but we wisely don't make comments such as, why doesn't the motherland have a spiderman ride...._



I forgot it was scheduled for August..........isn't that tomorrow........ Yeah I don't the proclamations of love for Disney when someone mentions the darkside..........



Bluer101 said:


> Hey it's Friday!!! Going home tomorrow can't wait.
> 
> Schumi, I get that all the time down here with that Disney crap. I tell people no way, my heart is with Universal and that's how it's staying for the foreseeable future.
> 
> When I go on vacation (home) I don't want to plan a thing besides the dates!



Have a great trip Bluer........



keishashadow said:


> last minute found out DH is unexpectedly off work for over a week  just as well that SWAs flights have jumped in price or we'd be  back to Orlando lol   Maybe the chore list will get a dent in it
> 
> it is date night!  to new mission impossible flick tonight...anybody _but_ tom cruise.
> 
> supposed to catch a rain-free weekend here.  I'll believes it when I sees it.
> 
> good weekend all!



Shame about the flights keish or I'm sure youse would be off again.......don't get the love for Cruise either......downright creepy! Don't do too many jobs around the house......have to leave some for next year......lol....enjoy date night!!



goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl  your "i adore Paris" just made me smile.  i just adore the word adore!!!  Mine usually precedes the word champagne or prosecco - but i feel a visit to Paris is needed just so i can say that i adore it!!  it is on the bucket list.  sending mummy dust that the cushions get some sun.



Lol........I adore saying I adore........that and Lush are my two favourite words!! Paris is gorgeous....very special place for us...... you would like it........I even quite enjoy Disneyland Paris......been so many times and I'm not really a Disney fan!! You're my kinda gal.......I adore champagne and quite like prosecco.......more a wine gal really........but like a nice Pol Roger champagne if I'm in that mood.........


Just back in from quad biking again.......think you may say all terrain vehicle?? So much fun.....my leg muscles ache from holding on while driving them!! Had a few into the air bumps today.........love it!!

Going round to a friends later with her daughters 21st card and present.........she s the last of sons friends that's 21........feeling my age today!!


----------



## macraven

Bluer101 said:


> That stinks on the flights. You need to move within driving distance.
> 
> I forgot this.


_absolutely fricking love this.
what a way to start my morning today......
yaaaaaaa!

bluer, click your red heels together and say, there's no place like home...

have fun at the darkside!_


----------



## macraven

goNDmay9 said:


> ha ha -  LOVE IT!!
> 
> My two year old agrees with your grandson.   Happy 2nd Birthday to our little Sith!  #LightsaberWrongWay
> 
> View attachment 112974


_smiling at the pic of our youngest homie here.
such a cutie and i can see he is celebrating birthday 2 in a fantastic way!

_


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I forgot it was scheduled for August..........isn't that tomorrow........ Yeah I don't the proclamations of love for Disney when someone mentions the darkside..........



_tomorrow's august?
well, dining room table will be done before the 31st of next month, maybe.._


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> other than subway(franchises here are yuck), don't have the big chains.  our go to is Bob's subs or the primanti sammie
> 
> mac you can switch around your FP selections even the same date.  Have found that we always get what we want with a bit of maneuvering.  naturally, the eticket attractions call the remainder of the shots.  I have found that we've been forced to arriving earlier than I'd like in the day at the parks when it's busy; otherwise, it's difficult to pull a decent 4th & onward tix once you have utilized original FPs.  Ah, nothing like Disney hoops is there?
> 
> last minute found out DH is unexpectedly off work for over a week  just as well that SWAs flights have jumped in price or we'd be  back to Orlando lol   Maybe the chore list will get a dent in it



_ugh on husbands non paying week off.
that suxs big time.

in the past i have been able to change things around on the fp.
but, today i tried to modify a ride time and what was given as a choice was even worse.....

trying to figure out what hours are available for a ride before i start the modication process.

i'm putting you on speed dial so you can Mac 101 me on the next time i try to "improve" my fp...._


----------



## macraven

_and for all the other homies here, _


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I forgot it was scheduled for August..........isn't that tomorrow........ Yeah I don't the proclamations of love for Disney when someone mentions the darkside..........
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip Bluer........
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about the flights keish or I'm sure youse would be off again.......don't get the love for Cruise either......downright creepy! Don't do too many jobs around the house......have to leave some for next year......lol....enjoy date night!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol........I adore saying I adore........that and Lush are my two favourite words!! Paris is gorgeous....very special place for us...... you would like it........I even quite enjoy Disneyland Paris......been so many times and I'm not really a Disney fan!! You're my kinda gal.......I adore champagne and quite like prosecco.......more a wine gal really........but like a nice Pol Roger champagne if I'm in that mood.........
> 
> 
> Just back in from quad biking again.......think you may say all terrain vehicle?? So much fun.....my leg muscles ache from holding on while driving them!! Had a few into the air bumps today.........love it!!
> 
> Going round to a friends later with her daughters 21st card and present.........she s the last of sons friends that's 21........feeling my age today!!


ATV, i feel your pain.  only thing worse is day after a wave runner lol

i'm an ignoramous when it comes to vino & champagne.  happy enough with asti spumonte or a nice german reisling.  too bad koolaid doesn't make wine.  damn fine mixer for rum or vodka tho lol

mac my strategy for picking FP is to go totally opposite the times i really want (instead of grabbing the first one when i'll be entering the park, go with the latest option that crops up of the 3 suggested   Then I go ack in and modify them, seems to show more options that way.)


----------



## Robo56

goNDmay9 what a cute little sith. Adorable.

Keisha love the comment on koolaid

LynneG enjoy the game.

Schumi have a glass of wine for me. 

Had some of my favorite ice cream today at 31 flavors. Baseball nut (raspberry ripple with cashews).
Think it canceled out a bit of my workout.... It was worth it yum

Bluer enjoy your trip

Mac good luck on the FP Planning

Tink1957 trash the diet for the day eat your subway and Doritos and enjoy the beach. 

And to all the Universal Peeps and homies enjoy your weekend
LIVE LIKE THERE IS NO TOMORROW AND DANCE LIKE KNOW ONES WATCHING


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....I have a very sore behind!!! But too much fun to miss out......I have plenty of padding.....lol.....as for wine.....we are certainly not experts.....but we know what we like....tend to avoid most European wines, except for a few French ones, as we adore Australian wine generally and decent Chilean or Argentinian ones.......but I am that person who refuses to spit it out at wine tastings........don't care I'm not doing it! And I'm not embarrassed to ask for a larger sample if they give you such a small amount it almost evaporates........yes I adore wine......white, red, sparkly but not Rose........

Robo......will have a glass for you.....no problem!! I'm nice like that ......Glad you enjoyed the ice cream.......love raspberry ripple.....not with cashews though........ You can work out some more tomorrow. 


About to watch Chris Tucker live.........that is a funny guy!! Followed by Kevin Hart........two of the funniest guys


----------



## schumigirl

Tink1957.........Vicki.......all round good gal........

       

It's August 1st now in the UK......so have a lovely birthday.......hope you get something nice........birthday wishes from all of us........

I'm off to bed as its just after midnight............


----------



## buckeev

Yup...We've put three through High School "already", and have two in HS again this year. ( Last time we'll ever say that. Probably.), two girls still in college, ...gawrsh... no wonder I'm broke. (Of course, Orlando has Nuttin' to do with that!)


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, it will be like getting a pay raise once all the kids are through school.
well, that is how we felt after putting 4 thru college_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _buckeev, it will be like getting a pay raise once all the kids are through school.
> well, that is how we felt after putting 4 thru college_



Lol...if I live that long!!! Youngest is going in 10th grade, and something tells me she won't be on the 4-year plan in COLLEDGE!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Lol...if I live that long!!! Youngest is going in 10th grade, and something tells me she won't be on the 4-year plan in COLLEDGE!



_cute way you put it......lol
maybe she will change and enjoy studying and want to go to college.
but, maybe she will marry a millionaire and you won't have to worry about her needing to borrow rent money when she grows up._


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Tink1957!  Great way to start the month off.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## macraven

_to Tink/Vicki

have a wonderful day.._


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Yup...We've put three through High School "already", and have two in HS again this year. ( Last time we'll ever say that. Probably.), two girls still in college, ...gawrsh... no wonder I'm broke. (Of course, Orlando has Nuttin' to do with that!)



That's a lot of girls   Teen years can be tough...........my dad (God rest his exhausted soul.....lol) always said a sense of humour helped with teens.........you're doing ok I think..........


Lovely day again..........went to a small wine tasting........nice!!!

Then as weather is nice had decent BBQ.........

Still no email mac...........it's aggravating!!! Apparently they're updating emails and moving everything somewhere............. Hope it's fixed by tomorrow.......hate having to send emails by phone...........


----------



## macraven

_i hear you schumi

typing on a cell phone is not fun for me either.

i had an issue over a week ago with my yahoo server and didn't get emails either.

i made me go into withdrawal....
very painful.


hopefully, your internet system will return to normal very soon._


----------



## schumigirl

Yep....not fun trying to type on android keyboard!! I did try........but I read it back and will be surprised if you understand it in bits........lol..........I hate spelling mistakes!!! 

Bed time soon for us......12.30am Sunday for us now...........watching classic two and a half men..........

Looking to go back to Yellow Dog Eats this year for a lunch.............nice menu!!


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> That's a lot of girls   Teen years can be tough...........my dad (God rest his exhausted soul.....lol) always said a sense of humour helped with teens.........you're doing ok I think..........
> ......



Smart Man! 
(Although I Imagine he wouldn't have laughed too much at some of the shenanigans my youngsters pulled...as teens and otherwise!)...


----------



## keishashadow

Believe it or not mr cruise held his own in this movie, as well as the other actors.  Simon Peg had lots of screen time (love Shaun of the Dead).  the writing was the issue, never fleshed out the plot.   Ah well, nice night out, rather romantic with that big old blue moon.

we settled upon heading up to Erie for some beach time with GD; then will chase her around waterpark for 2 days

http://www.splashlagoon.com/discover/map/


----------



## goNDmay9

happy birthday @tink1957!!


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone...at least my homies love me  

DS is in the doghouse since he forgot....but Danielle makes up for it and gives me lots of presents...maybe I'll take her to Orlando instead

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## macraven

_Tink, you are loved here.
and your kids both love you, sometimes you only have to remind them they do......


tell son he can buy the beer for you on the vacation this year...



my big announcement for the day is....

2:03 am sunday and the dining room table has not been cleared 
not a thing on it but two cats sleeping on it.


couldn't sleep so decided to clean tonight._


----------



## schumigirl

Awwww Vicki.....he must have felt awful!! Glad Danielle made up for it though.........hope it was a nice day.......

Yay.....Mac has made a dent in her dining room......and it's only August 2nd........

Janet......glad you enjoyed the movie.......and date night......



Very lazy day today......well apart from cleaning three bathrooms, kitchen, utility room and ironing. Have been craving a donut all day today! Fruit is just not the same.

Pulled pork again for dinner tonight........watching an old black and white movie........nice lazy Sunday


----------



## Robo56

Beautiful Sunday morning. Hubby and I are going out for lunch at Mexican restaurant. Food is very good there. 

Have been reading some of the threads on HHN. Have never been. I am thinking I should go.  I love to decorate for Halloween. Next to Christmas it's my favorite. I add something new each year. Every year I put a small graveyard scene in the flower bed in front of my house. Added a new Holloween tree last year. If I could figure out how to get pictures on. I could put you all in the Halloween spirit for your upcoming trips.


----------



## macraven

_robo, do a google and pull up past years hhn so you get an idea of crowds, houses, set up, etc.
if you like what you see in past hhn nights, try to go this year as it's the 25th anniversary.

i've been going to it since 1999.
some years have better icons and set up than others.
i continually go annually for this hard ticket event and can't see myself stopping now.

when my boys were little, i would get old white sheets, stuff the middle section full of newspapers to make it look like a head.
hung those sheets from the apple tree branches and it looked like a ghost flying in the wind....
it was a hit with the neighbors and trick and treaters.

apple trees cut down so no more ghost decorations anymore...


glad you mentioned mexican.
we haven't hit it this week and i think that is where we will eat tonight.....

when mr mac goes out of town, son and i eat dinner out each night.
our party ends tomorrow and then back to cooking at home.

bluer should be returning back home today.
hope he checks in and tells us about this weekends trip to the darkside._


----------



## Robo56

Mac, Ghost in tree idea sounds great. 

Lunch was nice. 

Love haunted houses. So I know I would have a blast at HHN. Will keep it on the possibility list this year. 

Our local haunted houses are very good here. We have a very well known haunted house designer locally that sells his masks and haunted house things all over the world. Don't know him personally. 

We have a very old Courthouse in the middle of downtown and every year for the past few years they have been putting a haunted house in the very large tunneled, creepy basement. It's impressive. 

A couple of years ago my niece and I went. She was in front of me and I kept feeling this tugging on my sweatshirt behind me. When I finally was able to see enough. It was a teenage boy that had latched onto my shirt and would not let go. He was so frightened I thought he was going to cry. I had to convince him to let go of my sweatshirt and tell his friends to take him out of the haunted house. I felt sorry for him. I bet his friends never let him forget it. 

I am sure you could tell a few story's on your experience at HHN over the years.


----------



## Lynne G

Ok,  humor needed, little one will be 14 soon, and could make a sailor blush with her foul mouth.  Girls.  Teenage ones.  My DS has not been as hard.  Gray hair already.

Hot and humid, so all are lounging in the AC.  Cleaning the family room has been a chore.  Made the kids claim which wire goes to what and what can be disconnected.  So tech savvy these kids are.

Glad to hear Vicki's bday was not a bust.   Hope the presents were good.

Have fun in Erie, Kiesha!  Should be great weather the next couple of days.  Been over 20 years since I swam in Lake Erie in Erie.  Bet a lot has changed.

Mac, hope all is well with you and the mending DS is well too.

Schumi, always lush food for dinner.

Mexican food, yum.  Glad to hear food was good.

Wish I was in the pool right now.

Have a great day Y'all


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.......glad you enjoyed your lunch out. Not a fan of Mexican food.......I did like fajitas but I can't eat onions now and not overly fond of peppers so not really worth it for me now. Do love guacamole and sour cream though 

Halloween is not the huge event over here it is the States.......wish it was though. 



Nearly bedtime for me here........one late night and I'm whooped!! And I had two........we sat and watched The Mummy earlier........such a good movie!!

Feel like having a milky hot chocolate........


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

Got back from FL this morning.  Beat after the 19 hour drive but we actually made really good time.  

Had a great time, but boy was it hot!  (what can I expect in FL in July)....but it was actually hotter and more humid here in NY when we were away.    We had a great time though.  I will try and post some pics of the little guy later....he had a ball.

Hope all is well and happy belated to those who had birthdays!


----------



## schumigirl

KFish........glad you had such a blast in Orlando. I spoke to my cousins in LI at the weekend and they mentioned how hot it was there too.......hot!! That's why we will visit NY May/June again next year.  Look forward to seeing pictures of your boy.........



Looks a beautiful day out today.........very disturbed sleep.....and I actually had a nightmare. Poor DH awoke to find me screaming in terror at something ......I usually remember my dreams as I dream a lot.....but can't recall this one. Took ages to get back over. 

Anyway, DS has dentist appointment for check up today....so he told me to come along with him and he'll buy me lunch today........Subway again....... Well, it's the thought that counts!

Happy Monday........


----------



## Bluer101

Tink, happy belated bday to you.

Well Monday morning is here and back to the grind. The weather in Orlando was overcast with rain. We did a few rides in US when we got there then headed back to PBH as the rain came in. After it let up a little we put on our sandals and grabbed the umbrellas and did IOA in the light rain. Had dinner and enjoyed CW. Got up ate breakfast at PBH buffet chilled out and drove home. Nice short get a way for the weekend again.

Even a rainy day at Universal is a good day.


----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


> KFish........glad you had such a blast in Orlando. I spoke to my cousins in LI at the weekend and they mentioned how hot it was there too.......hot!! That's why we will visit NY May/June again next year.  Look forward to seeing pictures of your boy.........
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a beautiful day out today.........very disturbed sleep.....and I actually had a nightmare. Poor DH awoke to find me screaming in terror at something ......I usually remember my dreams as I dream a lot.....but can't recall this one. Took ages to get back over.
> 
> Anyway, DS has dentist appointment for check up today....so he told me to come along with him and he'll buy me lunch today........Subway again....... Well, it's the thought that counts!
> 
> Happy Monday........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## BagOLaughs

Yey Monday... *sigh*

I ache all over today


----------



## schumigirl

Bluer101 said:


>





Love it!!!!!!

Hope you had a good visit........was weather as bad as lots of people are saying? My friends who are there just now tweeted this morning........." 5 days of solid rain " 


Hot here today......yay  

BBQ for dinner..........


----------



## macraven

_i love  pictures !


i didn't come back here last night to turn off the lights.
we had a tornado touch down in our area, no damage to property, and lost all power.

ended up falling asleep on the couch waiting for the internet to come back on...........lol

woke up after midnight and still no power so went to bed.

everything back to normal when i woke up.

i even woke up being normal....._


----------



## schumigirl

Well....I did wonder this morning.....

Having no power sucks..........but waking up normal is always good


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you were ok Mac.  Power was out 150 houses, yesterday.  Darn wind and trees.

Kfish, glad to hear you are back safe and sound, and had a good vacation.   Pictures of little Christopher, yes, please.  Glad to hear the rain didn't spoil the whole vacation.

Have a good day/night all!


----------



## macraven

_we were fine but the town over from us had the tornado hit them.
they are still out of power and some streets are still full of debris and trees.
we lost power or i would have been posting yesterday evening up to the time the dis shuts down at 3 am...
minor inconvience than what the other town went through.


kfish, time to show the pictures of our kid..........
i think one of us named him..
_


----------



## schumigirl

Tuesday again..........

Put two crock pots on last night before I went to bed with pork in each of them.....the joint was too big for one......I have a really large slow cooker and a normal size one....so between the two they fitted. Could smell spicy pork and brown sugar melting at 3am!! Just been down to switch them off and let them cool. Will shred them down later, add BBQ sauce and freeze them today. Will get loads out of them!!

Quiet day today.......looks a nice one. May do a little gardening if sun stays out and warm.

Have a good one.........


----------



## marciemi

schumigirl said:


> Hope you had a good visit........was weather as bad as lots of people are saying? My friends who are there just now tweeted this morning........." 5 days of solid rain "



Yep, it's been that bad.  And we're not even in Tampa where the worst of it was.  I think we are just enough west of the parks though that we got significantly more rain than they did even a half hour or so away.  Saw this pic on a different group which seemed to summarize it nicely:


----------



## schumigirl

marciemi said:


> Yep, it's been that bad.  And we're not even in Tampa where the worst of it was.  I think we are just enough west of the parks though that we got significantly more rain than they did even a half hour or so away.  Saw this pic on a different group which seemed to summarize it nicely:
> 
> View attachment 113581



Lol Marci............that's a good one!

My friend tweeted this morning weather was better today.......hope it stays that way for them.....think they've had 8 days all of mainly rain during their trip. Get it all out of the way now so it's fine for September/October 


Windy and warm here today.......far too windy for gardening....so I didn't bother. Reorganised my bedroom closets and drawers instead......even DH closets too......he'll be thrilled......lol.......

Off for a cuppa........


----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven totally stealing that ghost idea!

@Lynne G take notes and share all of your wisdom with me!  i am about 11 years in back of you.  

glad mac and marci are okay!

yesterday was our PIF date for the cruise and we are booked! gotta run to a meeting.  be back later to catch up.


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo for PIF goNDmay9!  Such a great feeling that all is paid for.  Yeah, wisdom.  Enjoy the younger years, each year I find issues change, but I'm lucky that both my kids are generally good.  Shocking to me that my DS will be in college next year.  

Marci - ugh, rain and more rain.  I hope not much when I arrive in October too.  We had a thunderstorm arrive at 5 am, so I've been awake since then.  Thunder made the whole house shake several times.  Sunny now, like nothing happened.  And humidity has arrived again.  It's gonna be a hot day, even with the rain early this morning.

MMMM, I can almost smell Schumi's cooking.


----------



## KStarfish82

Here are some pics...



















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## schumigirl

KFish.........Christopher is gorgeous!!! He is starting to resemble you more than daddy now.........he's a real little cutie pie........

goND.........congrats on getting the cruise booked!! I love getting things booked 


My lovely husband is taking me out for dinner tonight.......glad I had nothing planned! Hey, I can change my plans in a heartbeat though...........going to walk to one of our village pubs....they serve gorgeous home cooked food.......glad I'm hungry


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Just dropping by to say HI.  I had a couple minutes at lunch to check in here. 
KFish-Christopher is adorable. I love the pictures. It reminds me of my son at that age. Now he is almost as big as I am. Lol
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Just dropping by to say HI.  I had a couple minutes at lunch to check in here.
> KFish-Christopher is adorable. I love the pictures. It reminds me of my son at that age. Now he is almost as big as I am. Lol
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Hi to you too mrsb.........


----------



## goNDmay9

@KStarfish82 adorbs!!!!  cuteness overload


----------



## tink1957

Hi 

Kfish...your little minnow looks so happy and too cute for words.

Mac...glad you got through the storm ok.

Carole...it's funny that I made pulled pork this week too...great minds think alike.

Good to see you back here Mrs b.

Looking forward to my 2 days off starting tomorrow


----------



## Robo56

Hi all hope everyone is having a great Tuesday. Sun is shinning here and it is lightening 
We need the rain.

Fish and fries tonight for dinner.

Hubby birthday tomorrow. Going to take him out for nice dinner.  Shopped him some gifts yesterday.

Kfish your little fellow is adorable.

Schumi sounds like your going to have a nice dinner. Homecooked pub meal yum
We received a gift certificate to a new barbecue restaurant. All your talk of barbecue reminded me I need to use it.

Mac hope you and yours are all well post storm.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Kfish, what a cutie pie Chris is. He is getting big and older looking.  Love that age.

Mac, glad to hear you missed the storm. Hopefully your neighbor town is recovering.

Don't leave the light on, early to bed for me.

Take care all.


----------



## macraven

_such a cutie...!


he looks like a mini Kfish._


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for leaving the light on mac..........I'm up early again................I swear it is already getting a little bit darker in the mornings already!! Least I won't trip over the cats.........

Vicki..........hope you enjoyed the pulled pork......we have good taste!! Enjoy those two days off........hope you're doing something nice.........

Happy Birthday today to Mr Robo..............have a lovely dinner out! 



Last night I  crab cakes to start and then Venison..........was lush!! DH had shrimp starter and a chicken main meal.......I still feel full this morning. 

Sun is kinda shining........so planning a day of laundry with all the bedding getting done..........

It's Wednesday..........


----------



## macraven

_good thing i left the light on last night.


where is keisha and the camel?
or
where is bluer with the camel?

almost forgot to put the trash out this morning since no camel was here...



hope all have a great day!_


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

_i love that !_

_surely beats the camel....._



_off in a bit to take son for haircut._
_usually this means food out also._


----------



## schumigirl

ohhh......can I guess where you`ll eat???????????

On second thoughts I can`t buy a guess today!! Every time someone asked me something I answered wrong. As I told one friend.........don`t ask the question if you don`t want to hear the answer.........not the answer she wanted to hear........

Enjoy the food wherever you go.......want to hear about it later though 


Been doing laundry, bit of gardening and annoyed one friend with honesty........I`m doing well!!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## BagOLaughs

Wednesday and the weather is turning... Darn.

however after reading through the posts here I don't think its going to rain as much as in Orlando.

@KStarfish82 that is a super cute kiddie. I love his hair, too cute.

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## goNDmay9

@schumigirl crab cakes and venison sounds yummmy. 

i am so ready for lunch.  plans WERE to meet hubby for lunch before he flies out to Colorado for work.  of course i just found out that i was left off of a 1pm meeting.  grrrrrrr.  seriously thinking of dipping out of there a little early.  hubby will be gone for a week!!

these pulled pork dishes sound wonderful.  i will be googling some recipes


----------



## goNDmay9

mac - i too want to know where you all go for lunch.

hoping you get some rain @Robo56  

@BagOLaughs are you hoping for rain or sunshine?  trying to keep everyone straight!


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> @schumigirl crab cakes and venison sounds yummmy.
> 
> i am so ready for lunch.  plans WERE to meet hubby for lunch before he flies out to Colorado for work.  of course i just found out that i was left off of a 1pm meeting.  grrrrrrr.  seriously thinking of dipping out of there a little early.  hubby will be gone for a week!!
> 
> these pulled pork dishes sound wonderful.  i will be googling some recipes



Hope you did dip out a little early........have to catch him before he leaves.....Colorado is somewhere if like to see one day..........

I don't use a recipe for pulled pork.......in fact mine probably wouldn't be classed as traditional pulled pork. I split the butt or shoulder and put it in slow cooker with about an inch of water, cayenne pepper and bit of salt......cook it, cool it, strip and shred it then add all the barbecue sauce and jalapeños and split into portions......we like it that way. I used to add a million onions as I adore onions.....but beginning of this year I discovered I'm allergic to them and garlic......so I've gone from using onions in everything to not even buying them anymore....... I'm used to it now though.....I've stopped grumbling 


Been boiling hot here today.......mum in Scotland is cold. Their weather sucks at the moment. Told her I hope it improves before I go up in a couple of weeks..........I like sunshine 

Random thought.......aren't some people funny. Not haha funny.


----------



## tink1957

My recipe for pulled pork is simple...put pork tenderloin in the crock pot, cover with 1 cup chopped onions, 2/3 cup bbq sauce and 2/3 cup diet or regular cherry coke.  Cook till tender and shread....yum...think I'm going to have it for lunch today since there's leftovers.

Hope it rains here today...temps in the upper 90s and everything is still dry as a bone


----------



## BagOLaughs

goNDmay9 said:


> mac - i too want to know where you all go for lunch.
> 
> hoping you get some rain @Robo56
> 
> @BagOLaughs are you hoping for rain or sunshine?  trying to keep everyone straight!



Haha, I'm hoping for sun  however I'm at work for two more days so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## macraven

_ate at a dive that once was in chicago and now up near my way.
dogs, burgers, gyros....etc all chgo style.

so good and we ate at 10:30 after the hair cut._


----------



## goNDmay9

thanks for the recipes @tink957 and @schumigirl !  even i can handle those. 

i too am allergic to onions schumi!  i can eat garlic though - which apparently is not normal.  subsequently, i used to love peppers but they have been paired with onions so much over the years I have grown to dislike them as well (you are known by the company you keep).

BTW - meeting was only 30 min so i was able to meet hubby.  YAY!  I did let him know that if i find a last minute Loews opening that the girls and I are going "Uni Ber Sal".  Either that or the beach. 

@macraven sounds yummmy.  i love those kinds of places.

sending @BagOLaughs some sunshine.  we have plenty of it here!


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> My recipe for pulled pork is simple...put pork tenderloin in the crock pot, cover with 1 cup chopped onions, 2/3 cup bbq sauce and 2/3 cup diet or regular cherry coke.  Cook till tender and shread....yum...think I'm going to have it for lunch today since there's leftovers.
> 
> Hope it rains here today...temps in the upper 90s and everything is still dry as a bone



I used coke once.....but they didn't like it......I did though!! Enjoy that sunshine! 



macraven said:


> _ate at a dive that once was in chicago and now up near my way.
> dogs, burgers, gyros....etc all chgo style.
> 
> so good and we ate at 10:30 after the hair cut._



I lost my bet. I guessed the chinese buffet..........



goNDmay9 said:


> thanks for the recipes @tink957 and @schumigirl !  even i can handle those.
> 
> i too am allergic to onions schumi!  i can eat garlic though - which apparently is not normal.  subsequently, i used to love peppers but they have been paired with onions so much over the years I have grown to dislike them as well (you are known by the company you keep).
> 
> BTW - meeting was only 30 min so i was able to meet hubby.  YAY!  I did let him know that if i find a last minute Loews opening that the girls and I are going "Uni Ber Sal".  Either that or the beach.



Someone else allergic to onions!!!! Some people don't believe me when I tell them I can't eat them anymore, nor leeks or scallions!! I'm fine with peppers though......they don't give me the horrible reaction that onions ect do......

Glad you saw DH...........definitely keep an eye out for offers.....we got an email today with offers so you never know!!! The beach is nice too........


Almost bed time over here.......pitch black just after nine now. Winter will be here before we can blink. Was gorgeous today.....we went for a walk on the beach.....wishing I had put sunscreen on.......was lovely though. Now...........it's raining..........


----------



## pcstang

Schumi, no talk about winter! Absolutely not allowed! Although we don't get snow often I'm just not a fan of the cold. Colorado is beautiful! My sister lives in Denver and absolutely loves it. We went white water rafting during our visit for her wedding. That was 11 years ago though. Hope to make it back early next year for some skiing. 

Went to Chicago a few years back and loved Weber Grill restaurant. Love those pretzel rolls! 

Might head to the beach next week....you only turn 40 once, right?!?!


----------



## buckeev

So...*SPEAKING OF CRAB CAKES!...

Any seafood advice for Baltimore?...Headed there tomorrow!
Crab Cakes, BBQ Crab...and anything else with CRAB!!!*


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, if you want info on crabs, mr mac is a crab and i could give you an earful.

but, it is crab cakes and i know nothing for the baltimore area._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

tink1957 said:


> My recipe for pulled pork is simple...put pork tenderloin in the crock pot, cover with 1 cup chopped onions, 2/3 cup bbq sauce and 2/3 cup diet or regular cherry coke.  Cook till tender and shread....yum...think I'm going to have it for lunch today since there's leftovers.
> 
> Hope it rains here today...temps in the upper 90s and everything is still dry as a bone



This sounds awesome! I might try it and see if DH and DS will eat it.


----------



## schumigirl

pcstang said:


> Schumi, no talk about winter! Absolutely not allowed! Although we don't get snow often I'm just not a fan of the cold. Colorado is beautiful! My sister lives in Denver and absolutely loves it. We went white water rafting during our visit for her wedding. That was 11 years ago though. Hope to make it back early next year for some skiing.
> 
> Went to Chicago a few years back and loved Weber Grill restaurant. Love those pretzel rolls!
> 
> Might head to the beach next week....you only turn 40 once, right?!?!



I'm with you!! I hate the cold........I am definitely with the lizards....I love sunshine and plenty of it......I hate when you start to see darker nights heading our way. 
In its right place cold is ok.......nothing is more beautiful than Switzerland in winter.....or summer for that matter, but when you expect it to be cold it's kinda ok as you're prepared........am I making sense?? It's early for me.

You're 40 next week???? Or as I call it......20th anniversary of being 20 



buckeev said:


> So...*SPEAKING OF CRAB CAKES!...
> 
> Any seafood advice for Baltimore?...Headed there tomorrow!
> Crab Cakes, BBQ Crab...and anything else with CRAB!!!*



Can't offer any advice but have a great trip......I adore crab and I'm a bit jealous!!!



Just after 6 here and I'm awake........far too early when I haven't got much to do today..........maybe if weather is nice I'll get sitting in garden


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Love the pup Schumi.

Yeah, I'm noticing the sun setting a bit earlier every day.  Gosh, summer almost over.  

No crab place hints from me either.  I haven't been in Baltimore for some time.  Took the kids to the aquarium and submarine when they were young.  I guess any of the seafood places along the water.


----------



## macraven

_buckeev, if you would have posted the crab question earlier, i could have called one of my sons that lives in that area.
he is a crab man and would have an answer for me.

but, he left a few days ago on his honeymoon to france.
don't think he will be spending much time on his phone to read texts at this point.

i like using my crockpot for beef, pork, etc to make the dinner.
especially the bbq style for the meats.
only issue i get is i sometimes forget to start it up and it is abut 2 in the afternoon.
it takes a lot longer in that crock pot so i have to skip that type of meal as we eat at 6......._


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday all 

GoNDmay9 we did finally get the rain we needed.

Took hubby out for his birthday dinner celebration yesterday evening. We had a nice meal and a side trip to the local river boat casino.

Some shopping to do today.
schumi enjoy sitting in the garden....from a fellow lizard...


----------



## schumigirl

Robo......glad you had nice dinner out and a casino too.......sounds like a fun night!

Mac......I'm thinking of BBQ beef now...........or any bbq meat if I'm honest  too late to be eating now.....going to bed in an hour or so!!



Another gorgeous day here again.....hot and humid......spent some time in the garden, organised my rental car for going to Scotland next week as DH and DS both need their cars, did a bit of fresh salad shopping.........went for a walk early evening along beach........now laid along sofa being lazy. 

Realised I plan more for a week in Scotland than I ever do for 18 nights in Orlando ..........trying to get a castle spa hotel booked for two nights as a treat for mum while I'm up..........place I want seems to be full.........but I'm working on it........

6 weeks today...........


----------



## goNDmay9

YAY @Robo56!!!  my parents go to the casino in biloxi.  they always have a blast.  

I too am a lizard.  woot woot!!  i totally get you schumi - cold is good when it is supposed to be!  christmas in the mountains,  nice crisp fall football tailgating etc.  I need to put switzerland on my list....

@schumigirl yea - no one believes me either.  i am like - yuppps.  if you want to verify with the 'rents go ahead.  when i was little they thought i was just a picky eater and tried the "go ahead and eat that beef stroganoff - there are no onions in it"..... NOT.  i think most folks are skeptical because i can have garlic.  ummm - need to hear more about this castle spa hotel.  you had me at castle and spa! 

@pcstang heck yes!!!  that sounds like a great 40bday plan.  mine is in november.  no plans.  we will be a few days post DCL cruise.  hubby is in colorado.  he is at the USOC taking a Olympic Lifting Training course. 

boooo.  so all the Universal hotels are sold out.  i have called multiple times.  was not meant to be.  i was even willing to do cabana bay!!  not to mention - found out this afternoon that i have a pretty important meeting on monday that i probably shouldn't miss.  le sigh.  oh well.  we did the whole "stay offsite trip" in june.  had a blast as always but... there is no comparison to going home.


----------



## macraven

_Biloxi as in mississippi???

that is where my parents met and lived.
they married in biloxi 
fond memories of that city.

goNDmay9, i hate winters so bad i am packing up my house and moving south.
sick to death of shoveling the driveway, sidewalks, cold winds, ugh..

what dates were you looking for ?
i'm so curious on the sold out dates at the resorts.
hope it isn't when i will be there....
i don't like crowded hotels.
parks i can live with but not sharing elevators with 15 stinking park guests in the evening...._


----------



## goNDmay9

yep!  as in mississippi!!!  (humpback humpback I)

PopPop (PP) is retired military and he and Nana go down whenever they get some free time. that is kind of "their thing".  that is awesome about your 'rents!!!!  #romantic

oh - the dates were for check in tonight or tomorrow! i think you will be more than okay.  with PC (princecharming) gone - my 'rents and i were going to try and go to the parks impromptu.  since Nana (teacher) quit and officially retired on Tuesday - dramatic story (One day past our cruise PIF date BTW - uggghhhhh) we were going to wing it. 

One of my favorite memories was when PP was stationed in Savannah - my mom was on spring break - and we just totally decided to go to Orlando.  Unplanned, no ressie , nothing.  We got to RPH - they were sold out - i BEGGED for anything they had open (but on club level #snooty) so they gave us one night in the middle portion of the hospitality suite.  Parents took the pull out - i got a rollaway.  Had a blast.  It was pretty pricey - but those memories were worth every penny. 

ps (i am the oldest and only girl of 4).


----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven i went to school in the midwest - took a job in Indy.  Lasted the summer - realized i was about to experience another midwestern fall / winter.  Packed up my civic and drove back south!!


----------



## macraven

_with your avatar, i figured you had a connection to indiana........_


----------



## schumigirl

goNDmay9 said:


> YAY
> 
> I too am a lizard.  woot woot!!  i totally get you schumi - cold is good when it is supposed to be!  christmas in the mountains,  nice crisp fall football tailgating etc.  I need to put switzerland on my list....
> 
> [USER=149559]@schumigirl yea - no one believes me either.  i am like - yuppps.  if you want to verify with the 'rents go ahead.  when i was little they thought i was just a picky eater and tried the "go ahead and eat that beef stroganoff - there are no onions in it"..... NOT.  i think most folks are skeptical because i can have garlic.  ummm - need to hear more about this castle spa hotel.  you had me at castle and spa!
> 
> boooo.  so all the Universal hotels are sold out.  i have called multiple times.  was not meant to be.  i was even willing to do cabana bay!!  not to mention - found out this afternoon that i have a pretty important meeting on monday that i probably shouldn't miss.  le sigh.  oh well.  we did the whole "stay offsite trip" in june.  had a blast as always but... there is no comparison to going home.[/USER]




Yes!!! That's exactly what I meant.......Switzerland and Austria have such beautiful crisp cold weather.....not the damp miserable ones we get..........yeah some times other folks think they're experts on everything when you tell them something...I know a couple of people like that.......I could eat onions all my life......to the point my husband challenged me to try and not use them for even a day :eek: I failed!! But since seeing the Consultant in March they have been off the menu altogether along with several other food items. I'm ok with derivatives of onion so far like BBQ seasonings and such........
Sucks about the hotel being full.........keep trying you never know what will open..........

[QUOTE="macraven, post: 54193665, member: 49094"][I][COLOR=rgb(89, 0, 179)]with your avatar, i figured you had a connection to indiana........[/COLOR][/I][/QUOTE]

Being Scottish I don't get that........


I'm awake.......again.........6 am and sun is shining brightly........beautiful day again.

Have a few things to search on Internet this morning then grocery shopping this afternoon when DH gets home.......DS would usually take me in his car or I could borrow his car, but he has plans today.

BBQ will be out tonight I think...............::yes::

How come that writing is blue above?? I never did that........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## keishashadow

/\ 2 snaps up, it's been a doozie of a week.   trip was really nice other than the flat on the way up, followed by another flat on other car 2 days later.  screws in the sidewalls,  the chief tells me it's likely tweens with too much time on their hands sneaking around in the dead of the night.ummm, question begs to be asked why tweens are running the streets in the middle of the night in the 1st place.

while i'm on a tare, still shaking head that USH likely won't be announcing HHN dates/times or selling tickets until the end of August...2 weeks before their parties start.  hollyweird indeed!   Even DL is a bit off kilter, their dining ADR windows are 60 days out but find myself unable to book any dinners for our trip since they haven't set their park hours yet.  was told to check back in a few weeks.  Ha try pulling that off in Orlando.

looking forward to having a BD party @ nursing home for my mom's 85th tomorrow

tink - belated .  Dudes are often dim on the BD niceities.

kfish - adorable guppy!

mac & marci both under seige by mutha nature. 

carole's had a lot going on, i read nightmares of big joints & cokelol jk 

have a grrrrrreat weekend all.


----------



## Jenkins

Exactly 3 weeks and I'll be in Florida (add two days and I'll be at Universal)!  Finally rented the car for the trip then found out today that I need to replace my serpentine belt on the daily driver.  Need to buy a new used car but I'm so indecisive over what kind I'm looking for.  Oh well.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yes!!! That's exactly what I meant.......Switzerland and Austria have such beautiful crisp cold weather.....not the damp miserable ones we get..........yeah some times other folks think they're experts on everything when you tell them something...I know a couple of people like that.......I could eat onions all my life......to the point my husband challenged me to try and not use them for even a day :eek: I failed!! But since seeing the Consultant in March they have been off the menu altogether along with several other food items. I'm ok with derivatives of onion so far like BBQ seasonings and such........
> Sucks about the hotel being full.........keep trying you never know what will open..........
> 
> 
> 
> Being Scottish I don't get that........
> 
> 
> I'm awake.......again.........6 am and sun is shining brightly........beautiful day again.
> 
> Have a few things to search on Internet this morning then grocery shopping this afternoon when DH gets home.......DS would usually take me in his car or I could borrow his car, but he has plans today.
> 
> BBQ will be out tonight I think...............::yes::
> 
> How come that writing is blue above?? I never did that........


_about your question on the avatar, i thought it stood for Notre Dame_

_so happy you let us know it is friday with a minionion!_


----------



## macraven

_to newest_ *Jenkins* _who is now one of us homies.


have fun at the darkside and enjoy your entire vacation in that new rental car.

car issues and buying used cars can be a frightening adventure _


----------



## macraven

_keisha, you and your mom both have birthdays on the 9th?
does that mean you will have two cakes.......

yea USH doesn't release info very far in advance to the start of their HHN.
so many peeps complain about it each year.
wish you the best in getting the portion of your vacation lined up soon.

fllat tires, duh.
sorry you had to go through that more than once._


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _keisha, you and your mom both have birthdays on the 9th?
> does that mean you will have two cakes.......
> 
> yea USH doesn't release info very far in advance to the start of their HHN.
> so many peeps complain about it each year.
> wish you the best in getting the portion of your vacation lined up soon.
> 
> fllat tires, duh.
> sorry you had to go through that more than once._


naw, mom's is on the 11th but going with early bird partee tomorrow so the grandkids can't weasel out.  one in particular is creeped out by nursing homes & hospitals in general.  

jenkins no idea what a serpentine belt is but it sounds expensive


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you had a fun time on trip Janet......sucks on the tyres though.....we call people who do that "neds" ........very Scottish and polite word in place of what you really want to call them!!! Hope you enjoy mums birthday party tomorrow.........85.....she'll love having everyone there to see her.......

Jenkins.........

mac......knew you would like the minionion.......


Ok......after a glorious hot day........within last hour it's cold!!! Really cold! We had been out sitting in the gazebo and grilling.....now we're inside and thinking of putting the heating on, how can it change so quickly....oh I forgot its Britain! 

So, night in front of the TV I think. Won't be venturing round to our local for a drink tonight.............

Happy Friday


----------



## Jenkins

Keisha...the serpentine belt is a tensioned belt that provides power for most things in the car.  Alternator, power steering, air conditioning, battery being some of them.  If it were to break the car would be undriveable.     Luckily right now it is just making an annoying squealing and hasn't broke completely yet.  My boyfriend is off getting it worked on.  Of course the labor part of the job is more expensive than the actual part.  


Stay warm Schumi!  I think the weather here might be leveling off...70's all next week.  Should be comfortable.


----------



## macraven

_it's the labor for the work on the car that is the killer.
car parts are affordable........

instead of sending my boys to college, i should have pushed for each of them to have gone to a different trade school then i would have been set for life.
carpentry, mechanic, plumber and electrician_


----------



## goNDmay9

@Jenkins WELCOME TO THE FRAY!!

@macraven your instincts were correct... ha ha. in the south people don't typically make the connection.  my license plate is NDalum - and people are always like....en da lum???  @schumigirl I went to Notre Dame which is a college in Indiana.

@keishashadow glad you are back safe!  TWO flats??  and why would any tween think that was funny??  that is just random.  At least you have the birthday party - sounds like fun!!


----------



## goNDmay9

i know right mac??!!!  i am still hoping baby brother will pursue the mechanical route.  he likes tinkering with cars. 
schumi - stay warm.  i will try and send you some of our heat!

today was a chill day.  girls do not go to school on fridays so i stayed home with them today.  i had such plans...we were going to wake up early, clean the house and then go to a park.  yea.  none of that happened.  girls slept until 10 / 1030 and by the time we ate it was nap time!  i think they were exhausted from the first week of school.  

i did catch up on laundry!  woot woot.


----------



## macraven

_well, i finally cleaned off my dining room table.........


mr mac graduated from DePaul in chgo but he went two summers to Notre Dame for additional courses. (MBA)
i drove him there, dropped him off once he got settled in a dorm.
it is a beautiful campus!

i rather enjoyed those summers as i could eat pizza at midnight and no one complained.......lol

goNDmay9, do your littles go to school year round?_


----------



## goNDmay9

@mac that is awesome!!!  (both the dining room table and mrmacs schooling choices)

sort of.  it seems crazy, but school started last week!  DD3 is in pre-k and DD2 just started pre-school.   during the summer we put them in camps / go on vacay / take pto etc.  their school follows the public school system - but they have a great summer program where you only pay per week.  it is just coloring etc and you don't have to be there at a certain time.  they have to be there at 830 now that school is back in session.  it has been an adjustment for all of us!!!  lol.


----------



## macraven

_hey, did the night crew already leave?

i'm up and nobody to talk to here now........


schumi must be sleeping in this morning......_


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _hey, did the night crew already leave?
> 
> i'm up and nobody to talk to here now........
> 
> 
> schumi must be sleeping in this morning......_



I`m here......late..but I`m here

Thought you would be asleep by now!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

goND.......3 and 2??? Wow.....you`re a busy mummy!!! Gorgeous age though......

Gorgeous day here today again.....really warmed up again. Sun is shining and it`s hot.

Hope Janet enjoys her mum`s birthday party later today........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## goNDmay9

@macraven definitely.  we are in a constant state of go! that is for sure.  

love that minion post @schumigirl!!  

landscaping crew showed up today.  woot woot.  we are trying to level out the side of the backyard and remove (and build a new) retaining wall.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning all. Hope all are having a good start to the weekend. 

Going to work in the garden today. It's nice out. Have few tomatoes to pick. 

A really big doe came up in the yard yesterday to eat the apples off the tree. Have not seen them since they cleaned off the peach tree 

Put the hummingbird feeder out a couple of weeks ago near the kitchen window and the beautiful little birds have been coming multiple times during the day to feed.  They are beautiful.


----------



## macraven

_robo, you are busy !

i have always loved having a humming bird feeder and enjoy watching them during the day.

ND gal, i agree, the minionions kill me......lol_


----------



## schumigirl

goND........sounds like a messy job! Hope it doesn't take too long to get done.........

robo and mac are bird watching...............I know it's not a bird......but no bird smilies........



Had an odd day today.........sunny and warm again but didn't really do much at all. Was nice just mooching around.....too hot to do anything much. Walked round to local pub and had a glass of wine and DH had a beer....sat in the outside area, then came home........made dinner and now chilling some more........ideal way to spend a Saturday 

Managed to get mum and I booked into a castle hotel for two nights when I'm up in Scotland.....yay!! It's a surprise.......just hope she's not booked a surprise for me........

Hope everyone's having a great Saturday........


----------



## Robo56

Mac glad you got your table cleaned off. Are you going to do some redecorating? 

I love being outside in nature.  The Mosquitos did not get the memo that I had bug repellent on 

Schumi love the minion captions. They make me smile. Glad you were able to get your arrangements for your castle stay with your mom. You are a sweet daughter to do such nice things for her. I'am sure she will be thrilled. 

Going to be lazy the rest of the day..


----------



## schumigirl

Robo if the Mosquitos like you don't visit the West Coast of Scotland in the summer.......there's a thing called midgies.......bugs.......and they like rich blood. Some people get bitten so bad by them, others they leave alone....midgies bites are annoying! There's thousands of them around everywhere you go.........they don't touch me for some reason but my sister is like a magnet for them......lol........

My mum is wonderful........she's going to love it! Enjoy the rest of your day.........

Time for wine here.......yes mac.......I gave in easily.........


----------



## macraven

_robo, i was using the dining room table to pack up things in boxes.
i want to move and the more boxes mr mac sees, he will start believing me that we will sell our house and move south.......lol

my dining room is full of bins and boxes now.
only because the dining room table is now cleared.....lol

it all started with a conversation of him saying he was tired of the winters and we need to move.

i'm taking him up on that statement._


----------



## schumigirl

We have a Birthday girl today.........



To Janet...........Hope you have a great Birthday.......You deserve it.........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Bluer101

Happy bday to Janet.


----------



## ky07

*Been a long time since I have been on and just wanted to stop by and say hi to all the homies *


----------



## macraven

_and for all day long to janet/keishashadow

hope you get double _


----------



## macraven

_schumi, you outdid yourself today on the homie bd greeting.
you gave her double minionions!


the maid one will get her giggling._


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Been a long time since I have been on and just wanted to stop by and say hi to all the homies *


_i think about you at times and hope you are doing fine.
is your heart improved now, if not, i hope it is real soon.



come back and play with us as you need to have a laugh once a day.
we have new homies and they will welcome you back as family.

i see what you have listed which is great.
you and the mrs are a couple again.

 from all of us here!_


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Been a long time since I have been on and just wanted to stop by and say hi to all the homies *



 Nice to see ya......been too long. Hope things are better with you.......make sure you keep in touch 



macraven said:


> _schumi, you outdid yourself today on the homie bd greeting.
> you gave her double minionions!
> 
> 
> the maid one will get her giggling._



I hope so.......I liked it!!


Been out all day with the Mr. We drove about two hours down the coast and had nice Sunday lunch......walked around for a bit and just got home. Beautiful day! Still so warm too.........

Hope everyone's had a nice weekend too.........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Janet!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> _schumi, you outdid yourself today on the homie bd greeting.
> you gave her double minionions!
> 
> 
> *the maid one will get her giggling*._



gives me flashbacks...used to own a cleaning company...emphasis on "used to"...had to fill in one too many times when my minions decided to blow off work.

mom's party went swell, she seemed to enjoy it.  My washer died today, didn't seem that long ago when I bought it.  that's what happens when you do laundry on your BD.


----------



## macraven

_i think this is a sign that you aren't to do laundry again in your life.


hope your birthday was swell!!_


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Happy Birthday Janet. 
Hope you had a great day.


----------



## buckeev

Happy Birthday to Keishashadow!

I've been trying to induce myself into a "Crab Cake Coma".....and I'm almost there....Day 4 of my 5 day mission to make crab an endangered species in Baltimore....complete... 
So far...based on nothing but taste...(too hard for me to figure in others things like pricing, location, atmosphere, etc.)

day 1: M & S Grill (8/10)
Day 2: Pratt St. Ale House (8/10)
Day 3: Hyatt Regency Inner Harbour (8.5/10) surprise here!
Day 4: Capt. James Seafood (crab house) (9/10)

Also put away 8 VERY good "Steamed Crabs" at Capt. james, and they were superb!

Monday's goal...early lunch at G & M Restaurant and possibly Phillips for a early dinner/snack.
After that, I think I'll have satisfied my hankering for Maryland Crab Cakes, and exhausted a good portion of my F & W "discretionary funds" for October!


----------



## macraven

_keep your notes so if i venture to that part of the country, you can lead me to the best crabby food.

how many more days left of your food fest?_


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> _keep your notes so if i venture to that part of the country, you can lead me to the best crabby food.
> 
> how many more days left of your food fest?_


I will keep them...I plan to do a bit more detailed review. I "researched" this trip for weeks-not Universal/Disney level research-but some serious googling and brain pickin' was done in order to have some decent ideas and options. 
I see now why there are so many favorites by locals and visitors...they've all been very good so far.
Monday is our last day, but we fly home late, so I'll get in at least one more stop, although I'm tempted to go back to one of the first 4 I visited...Still wanna tour the ship museums and possibly the National Aquarium, but it'll be really pushing my son to do all of that in one day, with no Universal or Disney characters...(it's only the two of us...the "Village" stayed home for this trip.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev..........jealous of all the crab cakes......love em!!!!!!


Heading out this morning for some gifts for DH birthday.....not for a couple of weeks yet but with going away this weekend I like to be organised. The boy knows what he`s getting him, I have a couple of things already including a minionion teeshirt.......hope he likes it!!

looks another gorgeous day out there............


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> gives me flashbacks...used to own a cleaning company...emphasis on "used to"...had to fill in one too many times when my minions decided to blow off work.
> 
> mom's party went swell, she seemed to enjoy it.  My washer died today, didn't seem that long ago when I bought it.  that's what happens when you do laundry on your BD.



lol......didn't know that........

Sucks on the washer......I hate having to buy things like that.....prefer to spend money on fun things, but when it goes it`s one of those things you cannot do without.....that and the dishwasher......

Glad the party went well.......


----------



## macraven

_i can safely assume it is monday 
thanks schumi, you gave us the perfect picture.

i think all threads should have a calendar girl, especially when it is a minionion giving us the day of the week.

birthdays are fun!
hope Mr Schumi will have some surprises when his bday comes around.

will you have internet when you go visit mum?
if you don't, we need back up for our day of the week calendar........just sayin'


i'm thinking one of the homies here won't have that regular monday washing day today.
i feel your pain miss K..._


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> _i can safely assume it is monday
> thanks schumi, you gave us the perfect picture.
> 
> i think all threads should have a calendar girl, especially when it is a minionion giving us the day of the week.
> 
> birthdays are fun!
> hope Mr Schumi will have some surprises when his bday comes around.
> 
> will you have internet when you go visit mum?
> if you don't, we need back up for our day of the week calendar........just sayin'
> 
> 
> i'm thinking one of the homies here won't have that regular monday washing day today.
> i feel your pain miss K..._



Glad you like em........no Internet when I'm up there.......depends where I am. At the hotel we're going to I probably will have, but may not take iPad with me. Mums is a hit and miss with signal. Usually a miss.......lol......I'll get on the days of the week when I get back......I can email you from my phone though and occasionally pick up Internet from that!

Got DH some nice stuff for birthday.......but.....spent the whole day shopping with DS........it was too hot and too busy to be doing anything other than sitting in garden with cold drink. He decided he needed some clothes, then I wanted to get him some new bedding.........I thought that would be easy.........

So came home, eventually......massive headache........Tylenol, shower and a sleep for two hours.......feel fine! 

Plan to do nothing tomorrow...........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Bluer101

schumigirl said:


>





LMAO!!!!

That's great.


----------



## schumigirl

Very quiet day today.......haven't done much at all. Even had a nap. Was lovely.

Will do more tomorrow......possibly.....


----------



## Robo56

Gym today. I had a nap today too.  Glad I' am not the only one....

Ordered a new laptop for granddaughter from Apple. Done with PC's. We have IPads and and Apple phones and it was time to convert to Apple computer. 

She is starting her first year at University this year. Hard to believe she is old enough for college. 

Enjoy those little ones. They grow up before you know it.


----------



## macraven

_robo, i think you will enjoy the apple products.
it has been the only type of electronics i have bought for myself.
strictly a Mac person.

my kids were too except for one.
that son spent his money on too much booze and fun and then couldn't handle apple prices.

you are a nice gma
wonderful gift to get your gd for starting college.

hopefully she will send you lots of emails on that new Mac when she hits school in the fall._


----------



## macraven

_well, it is another one of those nights for me and can't sleep.
guess i should turn the lights out here 

it's not like a motel six where we leave the lights on for you.


if you are 30 or under, you won't remember that commercial.._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

HeHe!  It's Minion week!  Thanks Schumi!


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Love the Minions Schumi!


----------



## tink1957

Love the minionions Carole...we all need our daily dose of the yellow guys.

Mac...I remember Tom Burdette and motel 6....wish I wasn't old enough 

I'm seriously considering a Mac for my next purchase since all my devices are virus ridden messes...just have to stop traveling long enough to afford one...maybe next year.

A belated  to Janet..hope your day was special.

Good to see ky07 posting again...hope everything is going well for you.

Buck...you're making me hungry with all this crab cake talk...good thing my pc beach trip is only 5 days away...I'll have to go on my own crab cake adventure...probably not as good as the ones you got I'm sure

Happy hump day to all


----------



## tink1957

Carole...did I miss Tom's birthday too or did you just go shopping for it?

If I missed it tell him a late or an early  as the case may be.


----------



## keishashadow

minions & crabs special of the day?  lots of butter & lemon with mine, please.   admitted crab snob, too much filler in most crab cakes for me, do try to get my hands on some soft shell crabs during the season but few restaurants ofer here.  steam them with some old bay & dump on newspaper lined table & off to the races.  living inland they are easily $60 a dozen to have shipped here.  Was surprised to not see them on menu in either clearwater or daytona this summer.

tink what beach is on the agenda?  taking the whole crew along?

speaking of seafood, wondering if anybody has tried lombards lately?

Does anybody have any experience with Allegiant air?  they have recently come to town & just started service to Sanford with a big sale.  Wound up booking airfare in Nov for our girls trip at less than what SWA & Spirit were asking for one person.  They do seem to really nickle & dime, was surprised to have to pay a 3% fee to use a credit card as payment lol.  famous last words:  how bad can it turn out?

good news re washer, repair magician said it's fixed, will find out today.  at least it still has another 8 months' of full  extended warranty.  I pulled the paper work on my dryer and found it still had 3 weeks of coverage.  he looked at it too, turns out needs a ton of parts he had to order.  all the fancy electronics are shot.  it was down to just one cycle & no timed drying.   phew! had expected i'd be visiting Lowes, not to be confused with Loews lol.


----------



## pcstang

Tink - not sure what area of pcb you will be staying but out on the west end is Thomas Donuts. Gotta get there early, which I have a hard time doing, but amazing donuts. They also have all the comfort foods. Little tip if you go for early morning donuts....there are two walk up windows that are always insanely busy. Go in the little enclosed patio/dining area to the left. Most people don't know you can order in there also. It's out on the west end of the beach. Dee's Hangout is a small but awesome place to eat. It's on the east end of front beach road in a strip center near Walmart. The owner was the chef at the treasure ship. I hear some of his seafood dips are served on carnival cruise lines.


----------



## tink1957

Good news on the washer Janet...hope it works great after all those parts got replaced.

I'm going to Panama City Beach on Monday with a few friends on my own girls getaway...the kids both had to work...stinks to be them


----------



## tink1957

PC...thanks for the tips...we're staying on the pier park side within walking distance to the pier to minimize the driving although we are planning to stop at Schooner's for a grilled grouper sandwich...yum.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.......his birthday is not till 25th of this month......just getting organised early as I`m away for a week from Saturday........didn't realise your beach trip was this close already!!! Enjoy some crab for me.....love it!!

Janet......not quite recent, but we went back to Lombards last year and really enjoyed it......we hadn`t gone for a couple of years as we thought it had dropped in standard a bit previous visit........I had the lobster roll and it was delicious......and plenty of it. Boys enjoyed their lunch too.....can`t remember what they had........Glad the washer is sorted....that`s never fun to be without!!
I very rarely eat crab cakes over here.....unless I make them!!! Never had a soft shell crab..... never appealed to me purely because of the shell.......but maybe one day I`ll give them a try........ Love seafood!!!


Another gorgeous day here again.........could get used to this sunshine..........


----------



## marciemi

keishashadow said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Allegiant air?  they have recently come to town & just started service to Sanford with a big sale.  Wound up booking airfare in Nov for our girls trip at less than what SWA & Spirit were asking for one person.  They do seem to really nickle & dime, was surprised to have to pay a 3% fee to use a credit card as payment lol.  famous last words:  how bad can it turn out?



Stephen's GF flew them when she came down to visit a couple weeks ago.  Obvious issue is you can't use DME, longer drive to park area, etc. but they felt the Sanford airport was much easier to deal with than MCO.  She had no issues with flights (timing/delays/luggage) in either direction but did pay to have a "real" carryon - it's like Spirit in that you can carry a small backpack on at no charge but a larger backpack (or a backpack & purse) or any kind of wheeled carryon costs as much as checking a bag (far more if you wait and do it at the last minute).  You also pay for assigned seats and no snacks/beverages for free.  Biggest drawback I've heard is their limited number of flight options so if one gets cancelled or delayed significantly for some reason you're basically out of luck.


----------



## pcstang

tink1957 said:


> PC...thanks for the tips...we're staying on the pier park side within walking distance to the pier to minimize the driving although we are planning to stop at Schooner's for a grilled grouper sandwich...yum.


Schooners is a great choice too!
You all will only be about 5 mins  east of those fresh donuts! Have a great time!


----------



## goNDmay9

schumigirl said:


>


 Bwahahhahahhaaahahhaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Good news on the washer Janet...hope it works great after all those parts got replaced.
> 
> I'm going to Panama City Beach on Monday with a few friends on my own girls getaway...the kids both had to work...stinks to be them



_hooray for janet having clean clothes....
i say just go out and buy more instead of getting the W/D repaired.....


Vicki, one of my sons went to panama city beach during his college spring break.
everyone has fake id's and most stayed drunk.
yea, i got the 2:30 in the morning calls from him since he didn't have a gf at that time.


good thing you are not going during anytime the college students are.
have fun there!!


NDmay, when i glanced at this thread i was thinking, it's not tuesday is it, or is it not wednesday today...._


----------



## schumigirl

Definitely still Wednesday mac..........only three and a half hours till Thursday for us though.........

goND......glad you like Tuesday Minionion........

It is lovely here considering its 8.30pm...........me and the boy are going to be out watching for the meteor shower coming later tonight......go the telescope all dusted off in attic and set it up outside.......hope it's a good show. DH says he's going to bed.........party pooper!!!


----------



## pcstang

Oh Mac.....but living in PCB as a teenager was so much fun!


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Oh Mac.....but living in PCB as a teenager was so much fun!


_i can imagine that......!!

fake id's are so easy to get and when carded, no one says anything like, "so you are 26 and 5' 11" to a 19 yo that is short._


----------



## goNDmay9

sorry mac.  i had a few minutes before a meeting to check on the dis - and burst out laughing when i saw that. i had to comment immediately.  ha ha.   it is most definitely still wednesday!

happy belated birthday @keishashadow!!!  note to self - no doing laundry on ones birthday.  got it! 

@tink1957  have fun in PC!  @pcstang i would love to live by the beach.   we used to go a lot when we lived in AL.  now we go to destin - but PC has been back on our radar this last year or so.   prices are much better there vs destin for the same beach!  we probably would have gone this past weekend if i hadn't found out i had a client mtg on monday. 

WELCOME BACK KY!!!!

@schumigirl  - YAY for sunshine and meteor showers. 

we are making progress on the back yard.  and by "we" i clearly mean the landscapers that are doing all the work.  anyone know anything about grass?  i think we are going to attempt to do that ourselves when they are done.  yard work is uber expensive!


----------



## Robo56

Janet I have flown Allegiant out of Owensboro Kentucky to Sanford on a number of occasions. They were using the older MD 80's. Making  reservations online is very easy. They charge extra if you want to pick your own seat as well as early boarding and a small rolling suitcase to put in over head compartment is also a charge of I think at the time it was $ 26.00. As noted above you can carry on a backpack at no charge. The dimensions for the carry on bag is on their web site. Make sure to pay for your carry on baggage at time of ticket purchase. It will be more at airport.

Sanford is nice airport. We always made sure to be at Sanford 2 hours before time. They boarded the flight a few times early.

By time you add all all the extras plus taxes and airport fees it gets up there. If the initial start price is low enough you can usually do ok.

Be careful if you do car rental through Allegiant with your flight. I tried that once with them and when I went to pick my car up from the car rental agency they said that the taxes for them were not included in the Allegiant price and I had to pay another $89.00. I learned my lesson and made my arrangements for car rental on my own after that. 

The drive from Disney or Universal on the I-4 was not bad. I did the drive early in the am. No tolls. I-4 to Lake Mary Boulevard was an easy travel.  Once on Lake Mary Boulevard the air port is about 7-8 miles down the road. About 37 miles I think total.


----------



## Robo56

Dinner out with hubby this evening at barbecue restaurant. Was very good. They had five different barbecue sauces on the table to choose from.

Mac hope you can sleep tonight I am using my iPad pretty much all of the time. After my PC goes for good it's going to be MacBook Pro for me too.

GoNDmay9 I feel your pain on the cost of landscaping. We had to have some of the stone retaining walls repaired in the sunken garden on our property in Indiana. After I received the bill I thought maybe I should have been a landscaper.

Schumi you will have to give us a update on your meteor shower show in the morning.

My sister must be bored at work. She sent me an email of two German guys on youtube called Alex and Ralf drinking Samuel Adams beer with helium. It was funny. I must be tired LOL


----------



## macraven

_robo it is now midnight.
leaving the light on here for awhile longer....

if i don't feel like slumber will come soon, i don't want to stumble in the dark coming back here._


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

goND......hope the landscaping goes well....yep lot of money....but will be worth it when it`s finished!!

robo.....love a bbq restaurant....glad you enjoyed it...

mac....thanks for leaving the light on........

Getting in before the dis goes down at 9am..........

Perseids meteor shower was amazing!! It was so cold though so we wrapped up and sat for ages.......because we had a waning moon it was even more spectacular, and not much light pollution where we live helps too. We didn`t need the telescope at all, it was so clear. The sky was so beautiful and got to see so many perseids......the fireballs you see during the Perseids are so much higher than any other. I love astronomy.......lol.......

Although when I eventually got into bed I was freezing!! We have a huge bed and I found DH in the far corner telling me not to even think about heating myself up on him........ I did anyway 

Have a great Thursday


----------



## keishashadow

carole - we waited for the meteor shower for a few hours but got tired of the bats dive-bombing us and bugs munching.  glaad u caught it

Go - i haven't touched a lawnmover since i met DH, a perfectionist to whom my work didn't stand.  works for me.  My kids were always useless when it came to that sort of thing.  might be a hereditary link there. 

forgot to mention that mr greenjeans tomato plants started to produce red beauties beginning of the month.  is there anything better than a tomato sammie fresh outta the garden?

Robo (and marci) thanks.  the plane landing time will put me smack into rush hour.  I take surface roads from MCO, only takes a few minutes longer and easy to grab our grocery items.  Still plotting a route to get to Universal, looks like a few different options.

was able to book RPH for our first night at a great rate.  Still reeling at the Friday night rate that is triple.  that night alone is more than i'm paying for 3 in October.  will watch it but needless to say will be booking something else.  Family is lobbying for the Nick hotel .  Has anybody 'enjoyed' that hotel?


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, Keisha, you can check the Orlando board, Nick Hotel mostly gets ewww, but some say it's ok.  I'd  look at Cabana Bay or other that may be less per night, but has a fun pool area.  And yeah, I hate that week-ends are always a higher price.  Only thing that was better that in DC, we had a lower price over the week-end, as I guess all the visitors leave after the business week.  And love those home grown tomato.  We've had several so far.  Peppers coming in too.  And my oregano has been on fire lately.  I've had to get anther box to dry it in.  There's only so much you want it fresh.  Makes the garden smell good though.

Schumi, Only saw some of the meteor shower, I was really tired and there's still some interfering light that makes not seeing as many.  It was beautiful.  No telescope needed either.  Was really tired when the alarm went off this morning.  I'm not normally a night person.

It's a beautiful Thursday here.  So ready for the week-end.  

And Go, me too, DH has always been the lawn man, I'm the garden girl.  Never want to touch a Lawnmower.  Trying to get our teen DS to take over the mowing, but has yet to do it.  Maybe taking after me?  Not really, he could care less about gardening either, but enjoys the spoils.  

Have a great day all!  

Marcie, I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday all

Schumi glad you had a great meteor show. Heater hubby's are wonderful...

Lynne  I have picked a few tomatoes out of my garden. They are yummy. My basil is doing very well this summer. It is so nice to smell the basil and lavender on the back porch. 

Janet sending you good luck on your trip planning. 

Well it's time to get to work in the garden. The neighbor has started up his lawn mower so my peaceful coffee and computer break is over on the screened porch.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.......love the new Avatar..........very cool!!!! Yes my husband could heat a room he emits so much heat........enjoy the gardening.......

Janet....shame about the bats and not seeing it......Tom wasn`t hanging around either......lol...he got bored........but the boy and I love all that sort of thing........love fresh tomatoes too.........Nick Hotel.......don`t know anyone who ever stayed there......but reviews aren`t great generally........


So much for the lovely weather.......dulled over and we are supposed be getting a month`s rain in next two days......that`s the summer I`m used to........long as it`s not too bad on Saturday when I have to drive to Scotland


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 115496


 _ schumi, i will have you know that when i first opened this page, all i saw was the minionions saying Friday.
i'm such a blonde that gets confused at times, so thanks for me spitting out my coffee first thing this morning........lol

but once i read the entire page, i knew you were covering your bases and probably knew that got a great laugh out of me.

your morning wake ups to the minionion dudes will be missed next week when you are in scotland.


we need to push Bluer to stepping up to the plate to keep us minionion fans happy......
hint hint...._


----------



## schumigirl

lol........you know I knew that would get you.........but I did it anyway......

Yes maybe Bluer can do the job for the week...........I will miss my internet for the week..........although Tom says my ipad will enjoy the rest......what can he mean........


----------



## macraven

_robo, already commented on your new avatar.
so glad you are here so we can see it more often.

i'm getting in the mood for hhn now.....

to the other homies, you always entertain me.
lots of smiles at my end here.

i wouldn't know what a lawnmower is unless i ran into it in our garage.
just saying

a bit of heads up homies.
tomorrow is ky07's birthday.
lets give him a reason to return and join us again.
for those that don't know him i'll share what only he has posted here in the past year.

he has a heart condition and was in bad shape for a bit.
then his wife wanted out of his life but from what he has posted some months ago, they are working on it.

i'm wishing him a happy life and hope he returns regularly as we don't forget our friends that once were a regular here._


----------



## Robo56

HA HA could not pass this pic to stoke the HHN fires.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.....love scary minionion 

Hate when technology goes awry!

iPad wouldn't receive emails since last night.......got them on phone and laptop.....poor DH spent over an hour on phone to provider to sort it out......it's fixed........thank goodness!!

Nearly bedtime for us over here......pitch black from just before 9 tonight.........is summer nearly over??


----------



## pcstang

schumigirl said:


> Robo.....love scary minionion
> 
> Hate when technology goes awry!
> 
> iPad wouldn't receive emails since last night.......got them on phone and laptop.....poor DH spent over an hour on phone to provider to sort it out......it's fixed........thank goodness!!
> 
> Nearly bedtime for us over here......pitch black from just before 9 tonight.........is summer nearly over??



Technology is great...wasted 5 hours yesterday with Verizon. My wife's phone used over 5gb of data over night. She doesn't use for anything but texting or talking to her mom. She doesn't even want a smart phone anymore and hadn't for some time. We aren't close to our GB limit but it still shouldn't have happened. Not sure about the corporate stores where everyone else lives but, for our small city our story is always slammed. Only the second time I've been in it because of that. Let's just say they made me angry enough that all 50 or so people stopped what they were doing and we're watching me. Problem was resolved....so far. Watched some of the light show last night around 1:30 am. Very cool! 
Almost football season...
Shout out to my ND homie.
GO NOLES!


----------



## Jenkins

Went to the state fair yesterday and was hoping to eat lots of good tasting but bad for you food (mmm elephant ears).  First thing I ate immediately ruined that whole plan!    Need to take Lactaid to Florida with me I guess.  What's everyone's favorite fair food?


----------



## Robo56

Our home phone and Internet is with Wowway and our service went down yesterday for 4 hours. We were able to get it sorted out. Had to have a service fellow come out. Technology is grand when it works like it should and rotten when it doesn't.


----------



## keishashadow

verizon corp store in mall here always slammed too, we're AT&T...they have a dude out front twirling a phone to drag in customers 

can't say i've been to a fair in years.  at risk of being boring will say french fries & gravy, washed down with fresh lemonade.  gyros look good but scared as to meat temp & ecoli


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Technology is great...wasted 5 hours yesterday with Verizon. My wife's phone used over 5gb of data over night. She doesn't use for anything but texting or talking to her mom. She doesn't even want a smart phone anymore and hadn't for some time. We aren't close to our GB limit but it still shouldn't have happened. Not sure about the corporate stores where everyone else lives but, for our small city our story is always slammed. Only the second time I've been in it because of that. Let's just say they made me angry enough that all 50 or so people stopped what they were doing and we're watching me. Problem was resolved....so far. Watched some of the light show last night around 1:30 am. Very cool!
> Almost football season...
> Shout out to my ND homie.
> GO NOLES!




_you made us proud to get the attention of 50 others.....

i bet you could be a __politician _


----------



## macraven

Jenkins said:


> Went to the state fair yesterday and was hoping to eat lots of good tasting but bad for you food (mmm elephant ears).  First thing I ate immediately ruined that whole plan!    Need to take Lactaid to Florida with me I guess.  What's everyone's favorite fair food?




_hands down its the corn dogs and cotton candy._


----------



## Robo56

Corn dogs with mustard, walking tacos, taffy apples..yum..


----------



## donaldduck352




----------



## macraven

_it is now august 14th and you know what that is......_



 





to our homie Ky07 

hope you have the bestest birthday this year!




homies here miss you and wish you the best..


be sure to stop in soon and tell us how the cake was !
it doesn't have any calories


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

St L........Hope it`s a good one for you.........


----------



## schumigirl

pc.......that sucks......I hate technology sometimes.....but well done on being noticed!!!! Sometimes it`s the only way though......glad you got it sorted!

Fairs........you probably wouldn`t set foot in the fairs we have in the UK ........but I love what we call candy floss......cotton candy to youse........and I do remember as a teenager chowing down on a tray of chips (fries) and curry sauce.........


Woke up to a dull day of rain and low grey cloud!! Got an appointment this morning then get organised to leave early tomorrow morning for Scotland.

Have a great Friday.......


----------



## macraven

_good thing i didn't turn the lights out yet.

wouldn't want schumi to stub her toe in the dark as she has a fun trip planned this weekend...



schumi, i'm going to bed soon so you have the job of locking up the place when i go to bed..._


----------



## schumigirl

So early..........

Nearly 2am for you and I`m just about to have pancakes.......

Have a good sleep....I`ll stick the lights off.......just take the cats with you....lol


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## ky07

*Thanks mac and the rest of you homies for the birthday wishes. 
Just a little update on the home front me and the wife worked things out and are doing well and still have my good days and bad with my heart condition but thru all the tests the doctor puts me thru she says everything thing looks good and just have to keep the rest of my health in check with the worst being a diabetic but other than that I am doing great. *


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF

StL - happy birthday!Glad to hear you and the mrs are back in synch. 

gearing up for GD's (early) BD party on Sunday.  Her parents have done lost their minds and decided to have it at their club pool.  minion mayhem is the theme, won't be difficult to pull that off with tons of kids.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday KY07!    Glad to hear health and home are doing ok.  

  Another sunny day for us, slowly getting steamy hot again. 

Safe travels for Schumi.  

Have fun at the pool party Keisha.  Minion mayham indeed.  

Enjoy the Friday all!


----------



## buckeev

Soft shell crabs...one of my ALL-TIME FAVS!!! As a kid in the late 60's-(ouch!)-we lived on Seawall Blvd. in Galveston for several years, and often were able to capture a few soft shell blue crabs right from the beach and/or rocks.
SO GOOOODDDD!!!!!! 

As for the Maryland Crab Cake adventure, I'm sorry to inform all that I may have eaten every crab in Baltimore. All told...crab 11 times, (including 8 crab cake recipes, a couple of soups, 1 crab dip and the steamers!) Burp. All but one, I'd score 8 or better. The fillers were minimal to almost non-existent at most of them, and most were LOADED with huge lump crab pieces. I was STUFFED. I AM broke.  Oops...No candied apples for the kids at the MNSSHP this October.

Even had them at the airport when we had our 1st...and 2nd flight delays/plane out of service delay. My son was surprisingly very tolerant of my quest.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to say Buckeev, just not a seafood lover.  Not even crab.  Glad to hear you indulged  when in Baltimore.  Great water front places.

A no soccer commitment week-end, and kids are done working at camp today (it's been 8 weeks!).  Ah, a lazy summer week-end coming up!  About time!

Don't leave the light on for me Mac!


----------



## macraven

_good bye Lucy
hello Kitty.....


will be missing Lucy Tribute.
always enjoyed going down years past there._


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Thanks mac and the rest of you homies for the birthday wishes.
> Just a little update on the home front me and the wife worked things out and are doing well and still have my good days and bad with my heart condition but thru all the tests the doctor puts me thru she says everything thing looks good and just have to keep the rest of my health in check with the worst being a diabetic but other than that I am doing great. *



Glad to hear things are on the up StL........don`t be a stranger.........

Enjoy the party Janet.......sounds a hoot!!!!

Buckeev......I could eat crab till the ocean is empty!!! Love all seafood.......except sardines and pilchards 

Never ever been in the Lucy Tribute.....always meant to but never got around to it.......won`t see it now!!


Rained all day today........made two flourless chocolate cakes today.....one for my two boys here and one for me to take up to Scotland for one of my brothers to try tomorrow. Like me, he hates chocolate cake......but I quite like this flourless one.....very gooey......so I told him I`d make one for him to try........he`ll demolish the whole thing if he likes it!!


----------



## ky07

Thanks keishashadow and Lynne G


----------



## ky07

I'll try not to be


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> I'll try not to be


----------



## macraven

_have a great trip schumi !_


----------



## Robo56

Trying to do Schumi proud in her absence.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 116308
> Trying to do Schumi proud in her absence.


_you did great robo!


so nice to have a living calendar here so i know what each day is..._


----------



## Robo56

Beautiful sunny Saturday here. Was supposed to go the gym yesterday but, went car shopping instead.


----------



## Lynne G

So Robo, any success on the car search?  


Hot and sunny Saturday for us.   Baseball game tonight.  Ahh, and preseason football tomorrow.  

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Robo56

Decided to go with another Cadillac SRX but in a different color. Had a black one decided to go with red this time.


----------



## macraven

_caddys are nice.

black is also a great color, makes it seem more elegant._


----------



## Robo56

You are right.  The black is more elegant. The last two of them I had were black. I was getting such a great deal on this particular vehicle that I thought it was time for a change. I had been thinking about getting a red one next and thought why not try it.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## goNDmay9

Good Morning Peeps!  

Cement block thingies were delivered yesterday for the retaining wall.  YAY!!! Progress.  

Happy Belated Birthday @ky07!! Will come back after church and do a full catch up.  Just wanted to let you know i was thinking about youse!


----------



## macraven

_robo, thanks for the sunday reminder..
i'm quite enjoying the minionion calendar daily 

i thought it over and maybe i will say if you really want the red caddy, then go for it.
i prefer black for cars and just the week bought a new black toyota sienna.
just tell the car dealer mac told you it was okay to exchange the car for the other color.....


if i was still in the city of chicago and i lived by the river, neighbors would be gossiping why i order cement blocks.
but i'm sure the ones you bought are not the old fashioned ones and are very pretty and decorative.

i'm trying my best to keep real busy today._


----------



## Lynne G

Housework is overrated.  On my 3rd load of wash and trash on the curb, now making the kids tidy up some more.  They have stuff everywhere.  Camp has now ended, and soccer 24/7 for the next 3 weeks.  No vacation for me.  

No need for retaining wall for us.  Glad to hear the blocks arrived GoN.

Steamy hot, in the 90's already, with unhealthy humidity.  Ah, the dog days of summer.


----------



## Belle0101

I've been reading over here more ("here" being the US/IoA forums) so I thought I'd stop in here too and say, "Hi!"    Seems like a pretty friendly place.


----------



## Robo56

Hi Belle...

  

Glad you have come to hang out with us.


----------



## Robo56

Mac congrats on your new Sienna. When my dad was down for a visit a few months ago we took him to the Toyota plant in Princeton, Indiana for a tour. They make the Sienna, Highlander and the Seqouia there.

You are right Lynne housework is over rated. 

Had a nice celebration for husband and sons birthday today. Hubbys bday was on the 5th and son on the 14th so I usually try to get everyone together for big celebration. Our son wanted Mexican food. So I made tacos, tostadas, tamales, enchiladas, salsa, guacamole and chips. 

I am tired now. Everyone has gone home. Thank God for my granddaughter. She stayed and helped me clean up. 

Going to be lazy for the rest of the evening....


----------



## Belle0101

Thanks for the welcome Robo!  I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Belle.  We are a friendly bunch, so come and enjoy something about nothing.  

Warm evening and time to relax.  Light will be left on for you night owls.


----------



## macraven

_a very big_ 

_to our newest homie:_

*Belle0101*

_glad you stopped in as we all love noobies here.


once here, you are part of us.

just a friendly chat thread that talks about everything and everything.

the only rule in the thread is to play nice.

_
_but you can be as sarcastic as hell like the rest of us at times........lol_


----------



## macraven

Belle0101 said:


> I've been reading over here more ("here" being the US/IoA forums) so I thought I'd stop in here too and say, "Hi!"    Seems like a pretty friendly place.


_the darkside loves everyone.
you'll fit in quite well here!_


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Welcome Belle.  We are a friendly bunch, so come and enjoy something about nothing.
> 
> Warm evening and time to relax.  Light will be left on for you night owls.




_you planning to be up after midnight tonight?????
i'll leave a flashlight on the table if i leave early.._


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Mac congrats on your new Sienna. When my dad was down for a visit a few months ago we took him to the Toyota plant in Princeton, Indiana for a tour. They make the Sienna, Highlander and the Seqouia there.
> 
> You are right Lynne housework is over rated.
> 
> Had a nice celebration for husband and sons birthday today. Hubbys bday was on the 5th and son on the 14th so I usually try to get everyone together for big celebration. Our son wanted Mexican food. So I made tacos, tostadas, tamales, enchiladas, salsa, guacamole and chips.
> 
> I am tired now. Everyone has gone home. Thank God for my granddaughter. She stayed and helped me clean up.
> 
> Going to be lazy for the rest of the evening....




_grandchildren are cheap labor......
have her come more often.

sounds liike you had a great birthday celebration.
if i would have known you were doing mexican, i would have driven over.
maybe that is why you told us about dinner after the fact......lol



i drove a sienna van for about 8 years maybe 9.

got to the point i wanted a sedan so bought an avalon.

but if i get the urge to drive the sienna we bought, it's in the driveway next to my car._


----------



## Belle0101

Thanks Lynne and mac for the welcome!   

Play nice?  I can do that.  

I'm almost always up after midnight - watching TV, reading, browsing the internet, trying to avoid raiding the fridge ...


----------



## macraven

_if no one else in the house is up after midnight, no one knows.....
calories don't count unless there is a witness._


----------



## Robo56

Thought you would enjoy this


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Belle0101

Those are hysterical!


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Thought you would enjoy this
> View attachment 116601





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 116602




_worth a second showing.

love them !!_


----------



## macraven

_came back to turn the lights out......
been a long day for me all sunday.
tried to keep busy and not do much thinking, so glad the 16th is over.
it was just one year ago that i held my mom when she died.
year before, same thing for me with my dad.

you ever go through a situation where you go through the motions of something traumatic and find it unbelievable?
it's kind of like it's all a blur, like it's not really happening.

haven't dealt with burying both of them yet. 
still have them at the funeral home.
i had them cremated as i just couldn't deal with that last step 
since we have decided to move out of illinois, it was good i haven't finalized their last resting spot.
they'll come with me where ever i end up.

no tears, just glad i'm past sunday now.

now someone will have to unlock the door here as no way am i getting up at the crack of dawn.
who should i nominate for that job........
_


----------



## Belle0101

I'm sorry for your loss mac.  Everyone deals with grief in their own way, when you're ready to finalize a last resting spot for your parents you'll know. My husband still has his parent's ashes.  He isn't interested in having them anywhere else.  It might be that for you, having them with you is their last resting spot.  If not, you'll know.   

I can keep the lights on and the door unlocked for a little bit. Not too long though, my eyes are starting to feel like sandpaper.


----------



## schumigirl

I have internet.......intermittently!!!!
Mac......i just replied to your email and its bounced back......hope you get it.
No need for lights on for me......bright and shiny on the Scottish coast this morning.......so beautjful here and I am getting spoiled rotten by mum.........
Hope everyones good and welcome to Belle......


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all had a good one - It's a bright and sunny Monday morning.  

Glad to hear Mum is still spoiling Schumi!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone have a great start to the week...
_
Good morning Lynne love the cats. 

It's overcast and the house is quiet. Busy day today. I 'am taking granddaughter to University to finalize some things today. Clean out old car and pick up new one. 

Mac I'am so sorry for your loss. It is very hard to say goodbye to your parents. My mom passed away will be three years ago this December 4th. She and I were best buds I miss her everyday. 

Sending lots of heartfelt love your way as you remember your parents. Grief is not something easily explained just something understood between those who share it. 

_


----------



## Bluer101

Monday!!!!

DS is back to school today hope everyone is doing good been too busy recently to really chat.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac.  Fond memories are good memories.  Hugs to you.  Final resting places are where you want them to be.  Take your time.  You will know.  

Had to drop DD off for soccer practice at 6:45am today.  Sunrise was 6:43am.  She's not a morning person.  I think grumpy cat has a twin.  

Robo - it is a good morning.  New car - wahoo!  Sounds like a busy day.  

Oh and since I tried to do my FS+ for my one day at WDW, it's now less than 60 days before I'm in Orlando.  So looking forward to the Halloween decorations and say hello to some DISer friends.


----------



## Lynne G

Bluer.  Gosh, my kids don't go back to school for 3 more weeks.  Hope DS has a good school year!


----------



## Belle0101

I love the pictures of the cats.    My husband is allergic to cats so photos are as close as I can get to a cat.  

I don't mind so much that it's Monday as I do that it's morning.  I'm just not a morning person either.  It starts too early.  

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## macraven

_monday cat is beautiful....perfect for this day.

  and once the coffee is gone, off to do errands.

i have a relative that is allergic to cats.
since they don't come to my house, not a problem here.
i think i would be so sad if i ever developed an allergy to kitty kats......

kids in my area are back in school.
i quit my job this year completely so i didn't have to be there last week......
gone are the days i get up at 5:30-45 to get ready for work.
of course that first 30 minutes is drinking coffee.........

thanks for the thoughts regarding parental units homies.

schumi, congrats on getting reception.

so delighted to see bluer return.
i figured you were up to work when i didn't see you around.
glad you are back with some free time for us _


----------



## Lynne G

Then Belle and I have something in common - my DH is severely allergic to cat dander.  Needless to say, I did not find that out until after I married him.  I was like what?  I love and had cats when I was younger.  Oh well, so we're a dog family.  Glad my DS, who has several allergies, is not allergic to dogs or any animal.  

Mac, you sound like my brother, he retired from the school district he worked for, and had to be there early and on week-ends.  He enjoys a longer coffee morning now a day.  I've been an early bird for more than 20 years, but with DD 13 going on 14, those later morning coffee times are not happening for at least a decade.  Oh well.  I hate the early mornings most when it is pitch dark out when I wake up.  
Hope your errands are easy.

Well, Robo, do we get a picture of the new car?  Sweet.


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Lynne I won't tell DS your kids still have 3 weeks. I think mine could have used more time. Lol
It was so nice watching him get on the school bus this morning. Hoping for a great school year! 
Hope everyone is doing well. I have to go in for foot surgery on Friday. only good thing is I should be fine for HHN. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## keishashadow

Blue Monday   

Mac sorry to hear u had a down day.  rough stuff to deal. Whomever says it makes u stronger is full of it

Two homies w new rides toot toot! New car smell is better than freshly baked cookies any day 

Eyes dilated not sure if I read robot had a birthday.  If not hAve a very merry unbirthday!

GRand daughters bd party went well. Always fun to make nice with the outlaws. My ex mil always latches on feeling compelled to catch me up on things.  Stuck a fork in it kwim?

GD sleeping over tonight. If weather cooperates will go to idle wild tomorrow. She starts school on Thursday. Boohoo


----------



## schumigirl

Young bluers back at school and little keisha starting school this week.....oh my......cant believe she'll be at school already.....isnt she still just a baby.......have fun tomorrow janet.......
Robo....enjoy the new car.....love that time of year.....

Weather still gorgeous here.....shopped till we dropped today.....looking after niece tomorrow whos just had surgery......then off to castle hotel for two nights...yay.........

Hope to have internet all day tomorrow......hope everyones doing ok.......


----------



## Belle0101

The public school here started last Thursday, the 13th.  It just seems so early to start back.  

I really shouldn't say my husband is allergic to cats, it's the dander.  So Lynne, we're a dog family too - 4 labs and a greyhound.  All in the house. It's nuts here some days.  Okay, most days.    

Sad to say but 1 of our labs is in his final days.  He had cancer surgery last month but it spread.  It's absolutely breaking my heart.  

I guess that's part of what of drew me here - I needed a distraction from crying and caring for him and y'all seem so nice, friendly and welcoming.


----------



## Robo56

Keisha love to read your posts. You have a way with words. 

Schumi glad to hear your having a great time with your mum. Hope your niece has speedy recovery. Enjoy your spa stay with your mum at the Castle. 

Mrs. Bluer sending good thoughts your way for your foot surgery on Friday. Hope all goes well for you and you are recovered quickly to enjoy HHN. 

Belle so sorry to hear about your lab. Those doggys become part of the family and are hard to say good bye to also. My thoughts are with you. 

Well now for my new vehicle. Had Granddaughter with me when I picked it up. She found 2 scratches on it and they said they would take care of them. Then I had it all of 3 1/2 hours and the brake lights would not go off. Had to go back to the dealership this evening and they said they would address it first thing in the am. Gave me a loaner car that smelled like a pack of nicotine addicted baboons had been in it. This is a first. Not a happy camper about that. I wanted to scream my favorite saying "What the Farts" but, I did not. By the way my niece taught me that and it makes me laugh. 

Mac I'am done with the work thing too. That is worth celebrating. No 4 am wake ups and no weekends or holidays to work.


----------



## Robo56

Good thing I don't stress eat LOL


----------



## macraven

_words of wisdom robot.

bake cupcakes for friends...._


----------



## macraven

Belle0101 said:


> Sad to say but 1 of our labs is in his final days.  He had cancer surgery last month but it spread.  It's absolutely breaking my heart.
> 
> I guess that's part of what of drew me here - I needed a distraction from crying and caring for him and y'all seem so nice, friendly and welcoming.



_you've come to the right place to share.
this is home to many of us.

we all love people and pets.
you need a big  from us.
it makes you feel better when sorrow is happening.


and some of us don't like to clean our houses._


----------



## Mrs bluer101

Belle sorry to hear about your lab. We all know how hard it is losing a pet. Big hugs going your way. 

Robo thanks for your good thoughts. Easy procedure but still not looking forward to the day just the pain free time after.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Homies!  Just checking in.  Still spending 3 day weekends working on the "cabin" (read lake house) and planning the wedding in three weeks.  I keep reading all the HHN stuff and feeling like I am missing out.  Dang.


----------



## Belle0101

Hm, I need to start baking!  

Thanks for the good thoughts and all with my lab, Simba.  He deteriorated some over the weekend so I took him in today just to make sure there was nothing else I could do.  I think I knew there wasn't but I just needed to be sure.  I might be in denial a little bit.  
Sorry your new car had issues today Robo but "nicotine addicted baboons" ... 

I need to hear more about this Castle Hotel!  Sounds fancy.  

Good luck with your surgery Mrs. Bluer!


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Homies!  Just checking in.  Still spending 3 day weekends working on the "cabin" (read lake house) and planning the wedding in three weeks.  I keep reading all the HHN stuff and feeling like I am missing out.  Dang.




_all of the homies here want to be the flower girl.
Bluer can be the flower boy ......


congrats on the upcoming wedding !!!

i remember some years back the cabin story.
it is so nice to have a place to escape to and relax._


----------



## macraven

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Belle sorry to hear about your lab. We all know how hard it is losing a pet. Big hugs going your way.
> 
> Robo thanks for your good thoughts. Easy procedure but still not looking forward to the day just the pain free time after.



_Mrs Bluer, if i lived closer i would be glad to help you when you have the surgery.
(same goes for all the other homies here too, always willing to lend a helping hand)

pray that the surgery goes fine and the healing is swift.
_


----------



## Lynne G

Mrs. Bluer - good thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery for the foot procedure on Friday.  Pain free is good.

Car riding baboons Robo?  That would make me mad.  I hope they get all your new car issues straightened out quickly.

Belle - big hugs to you.  Loosing a pet is hard. It is so sad.  They become part of the family.

Congratulations agavegirl!  Wedding bells soon!  Nice to hear about your lake house.  

Schumi - glad you are enjoying your Scottish visit.    

Mac, hope you are enjoying your cup of coffee soon.  Sleep in, it's going to be what my weather man said, soupy today.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Belle......sorry about the dog.......must be hard..... Hotel we go to is in a place called Blair Atholl.......so beautiful.....so looking forward to it. 

Mrs Bluer....good luck with the surgery......hope everything goes well and it is under control soon.........and pain free......

Robo....enjoy that car.......

mac......... 

Agavegirl.......Wedding??? Hope we're all invited.....I have a new hat I can wear......... Good luck with the planning and love the sound of the lake house.


"Babysitting" my niece today......she had surgery yesterday so just sitting with her and am there if she needs anything.........and I can plug into her Internet.......yay!!!

Another gorgeous day.........loving this nice weather!


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

mac...........wrote you out a huge long email........guess what!!! Yep.....playing up again......may have to wait till I get home to sort it........just so you know why I hadn't replied to yours..........I hates technology at times!!


----------



## macraven

_morning homies..

did i hear someone say we need to go shopping for hats before the wedding?
is tink still in charge of driving the rig for our road trips?

well, what are we waiting for, robot is getting married and the invites will be here any day..........

who is bringing the blue moon and chips?_


----------



## Belle0101

I like weddings!  I really like wedding cake.  Truth be told, I don't think there's a sweet that I don't like.  My waistline is proof of that.  

I googled Blair Atholl, such a gorgeous area!  

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Mac........wasnt mr keisha our driver for journeys.......lol......when is Vicki back from her beach trip......must be soon.....

Belle....Blair Atholl is gorgeous and the Atholl Palace in Pitlochry is a perfect place to visit for a break. DH and I love it.....


Just been out for dinner....I eat far too much when I'm up here......time for cuppa and avoid mums home baking........so hard.

Wednesday tomorrow........


----------



## keishashadow

just in case I get another late start tomorrow...





 let 'er eat cake!  Happy (early) Birthday Mac.  if this doesn't tempt carole to indulge in some sweets...lol


----------



## keishashadow

Mrs bluer101 said:


> Belle sorry to hear about your lab. We all know how hard it is losing a pet. Big hugs going your way.
> 
> Robo thanks for your good thoughts. Easy procedure but still not looking forward to the day just the pain free time after.



oh nooos, sorry to hear the foot still giving you trouble to result in surgery!  Hope you breeze thru it and are in good form to run from monsters @ HHN.

you're in good hands with your family, tell them to wait on you hand and foot  let us know how it goes

belle that is difficult to hear re a beloved pet.

storms all night caused flooding & TS most of day.  we revisited the minions movie.  had to laugh the slushie, popcorn & pop more than price of admission.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, have you been to the Pixel movie?  Thought about the kids seeing it, but neither is interested in it.  Maybe I'll wait.  It looks silly, and that's ok with me.  And yeah, a trip to the movie theater is a costly affair, when your kids can clean out a big popcorn and wants more.


----------



## Robo56

Congrats agavegirl on your upcoming wedding...

Mac did you get your eyes dilated too. Agavegirl is getting married.LOLNot me.

I'am all about the chips and cocktails though.

What's not to love about weddings. Awesome celebrations.

Belle sweets are yummy. I like to watch the carbs ....notttttttttt....

Loved the caption below


----------



## Robo56




----------



## schumigirl

Janet......that cake is confusing......it should be tempting as its cake.........but.......I hate snakes.... and spiders too.........

Glad you enjoyed the minionions again........


----------



## Belle0101

That cake is creepy!  Spiders, a snake, a mouse ... I'd eat it, just don't serve me a piece with a snake part on it.  

Again, those cartoons crack me up!  

Confession time - I've never seen the Minions movie.


----------



## macraven

Belle0101 said:


> I like weddings!  I really like wedding cake.  Truth be told, I don't think there's a sweet that I don't like.  My waistline is proof of that.
> 
> I googled Blair Atholl, such a gorgeous area!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great day!




_me too !

i like wedding cakes so much i had two of them.
_


----------



## macraven

_thanks for the cake keisha.
i hope the spiders are chocolate.
yum!_


----------



## macraven

_Homies....

think it is time i have to start a new thread and move us all over there.
not my choice but the mod's choice.

so Somthing About Nothing #11 will continue with a new thread, same name but #12....

a link should follow soon in this thread for all the stragglers to ketchup and find us.
_


----------



## macraven

_have episode 12 up and running.
i'll come back here later to turn off the light.

but, this time the bulb will be turned off sometime in the early morning hours so have your flashlight handy so you won't get lost finding the new house.


i'll be doing a head count the next few days so don't make me get up early in the morning looking for you.
it's hard enough for me to make the coffee when i first get up......._


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi everyone,

... Now it's time to say goodbye ...

Wait, no it isn't -- now it's time to move to the new bright & shiny thread: 

*Something About Nothing ... #12*

This thread is now closed


----------

